# Authenticate This MICHAEL KORS



## Vlad

Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.

*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:



Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):


SERIAL NUMBER:
Link (if available):
Seller:
Who took the pictures:
History of the bag:
Comments:

Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
Made in country/date tag
White style tag if present
Heat stamp
Interior lining & stitching at pockets
Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
Lettered name and/or logo

Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.



Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.

Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.

*Disclaimer *

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!

 In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.

I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions, 

These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.

So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35



Thank you, Vlad.


----------



## meijiii

Item: Michael Kors Large Sutton Satchel in Black
    Listing number:
    Seller: absolute_sole_shoes on ebay
    Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Large-Sutton-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Black-/171674722163?
    Comments: I'm back. Unfortunately I lost the auction to the sutton i linked here before but I'm interested in this one here. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Is it authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

meijiii said:


> Item: Michael Kors Large Sutton Satchel in Black
> Listing number:
> Seller: absolute_sole_shoes on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Large-Sutton-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Black-/171674722163?
> Comments: I'm back. Unfortunately I lost the auction to the sutton i linked here before but I'm interested in this one here. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Is it authentic?



Looks good so far.  Seller has good feedback, good track record & offers return policy.Would still like to see picture of made in country tag & date tag before we say for sure.


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far.  Seller has good feedback, good track record & offers return policy.Would still like to see picture of made in country tag & date tag before we say for sure.



Is ebags.com a reliable website?


----------



## CinthiaZ

meijiii said:


> Item: Michael Kors Large Sutton Satchel in Black
> Listing number:
> Seller: absolute_sole_shoes on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Michael-Kors-Large-Sutton-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Black-/171674722163?
> Comments: I'm back. Unfortunately I lost the auction to the sutton i linked here before but I'm interested in this one here. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Is it authentic?





cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far.  Seller has good feedback, good track record & offers return policy.Would still like to see picture of made in country tag & date tag before we say for sure.



Authentic!  While more pics would be good, I am going to deem this bag as authentic. The pics already posted are all good and the interior lining is correct.  I have purchased from this seller before and she only sell beautiful authentic bags, so I am confident to tell you this is a good purchase..


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Is ebags.com a reliable website?


Do you have a specific bag you are looking at? Sorry,  I have never purchased from that site so can't tell you about it. . We can only authenticate based on what pics we can see listed in my signature in blue.. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Is ebags.com a reliable website?



I have never bought from or used the site but it is a Google trusted seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Do you have a specific bag you are looking at? Sorry,  I have never purchased from that site so can't tell you about it. . We can only authenticate based on what pics we can see listed in my signature in blue.. Thank you





cdtracing said:


> I have never bought from or used the site but it is a Google trusted seller.




Yes, and ebay is a google trusted seller too! lol! And how many fakes did we report today alone! Pitiful!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, and ebay is a google trusted seller too! lol! And how many fakes did we report today alone! Pitiful!



True that!!


----------



## meijiii

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!  While more pics would be good, I am going to deem this bag as authentic. The pics already posted are all good and the interior lining is correct.  I have purchased from this seller before and she only sell beautiful authentic bags, so I am confident to tell you this is a good purchase..


Yay awesome  Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

meijiii said:


> Yay awesome  Thank you so much!


I have to retract my statement about purchasing from this seller. Her user id is very similar to another seller I buy from and thought it was the same one, however, I checked all of her other Michael Kors bags and her sold MK bags and they are authentic, so I would be very confident buying this seller. Also, all other indications on this bag are correct. I am still confident it is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## jojon21

coivcte said:


> Is ebags.com a reliable website?



Yes, ebags is a very reliable site! I have purchased many bags from them, always perfect. I believe they are a partner of amazon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Yes, ebags is a very reliable site! I have purchased many bags from them, always perfect. I believe they are a partner of amazon.


That's good to know. WIll have to check them out!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Yes, ebags is a very reliable site! I have purchased many bags from them, always perfect. I believe they are a partner of amazon.



Glad to hear that.  Always good to know trusted sites.


----------



## M1SSLA

* Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Messenger

  *  Listing number:

  *  Seller: rydensolo

  * Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391049815195 

  * Comments: I have looked over & over for little things that would be considered fake but so far nothing has caught my eye. But, this color way of the purse, I wonder if its a model that has actually been released. I've seen the opposite before. And, I've seen this bag as a mini. I just wonder if it's real & if mk actually released a medium of this bag. Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> * Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Messenger
> 
> *  Listing number:
> 
> *  Seller: rydensolo
> 
> * Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391049815195
> 
> * Comments: I have looked over & over for little things that would be considered fake but so far nothing has caught my eye. But, this color way of the purse, I wonder if its a model that has actually been released. I've seen the opposite before. And, I've seen this bag as a mini. I just wonder if it's real & if mk actually released a medium of this bag. Thanks.


They must have, because that bag is authentic.  All the specs are right, lining , hardware, tags, ieverything lines lines up as far as authenticity. Maybe someone else knows more about the colors situation and will chime in soon. .


----------



## jenny094

Hey guys! I just received my bag today and it's the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote for the macbook up to 15". This is the older style. To my understanding, the new style is the MK Jet set multifunctional tote? Anyway can you please authenticate this for me. I haven't heard of this bag coming with any tags or heat seals so hopefully.. It's still able to be authenticated. I got this from ebay and the seller said she got it from the apple store in Canberra. Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Hey guys! I just received my bag today and it's the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote for the macbook up to 15". This is the older style. To my understanding, the new style is the MK Jet set multifunctional tote? Anyway can you please authenticate this for me. I haven't heard of this bag coming with any tags or heat seals so hopefully.. It's still able to be authenticated. I got this from ebay and the seller said she got it from the apple store in Canberra. Thanks


Sorry, but this this doesn't look right at all!. Who told you these bags are not supposed to come with the tags?. This bag needs to have the heat stamp and the little 'made in country' tag. Look on the left seam of the lining and the made in country tag will be there, if this is authentic. All the jet Set totes with linings in them, are to have these tags. The only bags I am aware of that don't have the heat stamp is the Colgate reverse able bag., and even that has the 'made in country' tag. This bag is not reverse able and has the lining in it,  so it WILL HAVE those tags, or it is fake.. Please take a pic of the whole zipper compartment wall of the bag and I need to see the .stitching in between the pockets at the top of the pockets where the leather trim is. . Is there a label / heat stamp that says 'Michael Michael Kors' just below the zipper compartment to the right a bit??  It is a leather rectangular  tag. If this is not there, than bag is not authentic.That one pocket doesn't look right at all! There should be TWO pockets there. Looks to be only one pocket??. This is not looking good right now. Please answer my questions and add pics of the tags requested. What is the Apple store? . Are you in the USA?? The only Apple stores I know sell iphones and ipads. Thank you..


----------



## M1SSLA

CinthiaZ said:


> They must have, because that bag is authentic.  All the specs are right, lining , hardware, tags, ieverything lines lines up as far as authenticity. Maybe someone else knows more about the colors situation and will chime in soon. .




Thank you! And I really enjoy your writing! I'll post the bag when I get it & if I need anymore questions!


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> Thank you! And I really enjoy your writing! I'll post the bag when I get it & if I need anymore questions!


Your welcome! And what writing of mine do you enjoy? Am I missing something? Oh, you mean the typos?? lol! Sometimes when I edit things , I don't backspace enough and leave a word there, that I was supposed to remove! lol! Excuse my typing.


----------



## jenny094

jenny094 said:


> Hey guys! I just received my bag today and it's the Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote for the macbook up to 15". This is the older style. To my understanding, the new style is the MK Jet set multifunctional tote? Anyway can you please authenticate this for me. I haven't heard of this bag coming with any tags or heat seals so hopefully.. It's still able to be authenticated. I got this from ebay and the seller said she got it from the apple store in Canberra. Thanks


Oh no I hope it's not fake!!! I've looked at so many video unboxing and reviews of this version of the bag on youtube and not a single person pointed out any heat seal on a little leather tab. I did have a closer look at the bag, it doesn't have a white retangular tag but it has a black one right at the bottom of the bag on the left hand side that says 'made in vietnam'. The main compartments have lining, the small zipper compartment also has the lining as well. I pulled out the main compartment and took a couple photos. Please tell me what you think. I'm not sure how to post pictures in a reply but I will post up some straight away for you


----------



## jenny094

Here are the pictures CinthiaZ!

And no I am not from the USA. Apparently this customer bought it from Apple store in Canada. They do sell laptop cases, ipad cases, phone cases and such as well 

I also read this: http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Spot-a-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/10000000178120549/g.html

And it states that older bags may not have the tag. I really hope that it's not fake


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Oh no I hope it's not fake!!! I've looked at so many video unboxing and reviews of this version of the bag on youtube and not a single person pointed out any heat seal on a little leather tab. I did have a closer look at the bag, it doesn't have a white retangular tag but it has a black one right at the bottom of the bag on the left hand side that says 'made in vietnam'. The main compartments have lining, the small zipper compartment also has the lining as well. I pulled out the main compartment and took a couple photos. Please tell me what you think. I'm not sure how to post pictures in a reply but I will post up some straight away for you


The Vietnam tag doesn't have to be white. There is another version of the jet Set Tote. I am thinking yours is called the Jet Set Multifunction Travel Tote. After further investigation I found one with your interior. I am sorry, I was not familiar with this version. Here is link to one just like yours and I know this seller. She is a Top Rated seller on ebay and DOES NOT sell fakes! Compare your bag to this one in the link below.. I am certain this is the one you have. I am familiar with the  Jet Set E/W Tote and have not seen yours before. Now that I found it, I am sure your bag is authentic. Sorry to alarm you but I just have not seen that one before. Our Jojo is better with the newer bags and I specialize more in the vintage. But I know how to research well enough to figure it out. Here is your bag. It compares exactly to this one and I am now certain it is authentic
But I would like to have Jojo look at it as well and will contact her. No worries, I am fairly certain your bag is authentic. Compare it to this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418ff37155


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> The Vietnam tag doesn't have to be white. There is another version of the jet Set Tote. I am thinking yours is called the Jet Set Multifunction Travel Tote. After further investigation I found one with your interior. I am sorry, I was not familiar with this version. Here is link to one just like yours and I know this seller. She is a Top Rated seller on ebay and DOES NOT sell fakes! Compare your bag to this one in the link below.. I am certain this is the one you have. I am familiar with the  Jet Set E/W Tote and have not seen yours before. Now that I found it, I am sure your bag is authentic. Sorry to alarm you but I just have not seen that one before. Our Jojo is better with the newer bags and I specialize more in the vintage. But I know how to research well enough to figure it out. Here is your bag. It compares exactly to this one and I am now certain it is authentic
> But I would like to have Jojo look at it as well and will contact her. No worries, I am fairly certain your bag is authentic. Compare it to this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418ff37155


I checked out the link and I think my bag is an even older version. Most likely the version first version of the multifunction totes. My one doesn't have lining around the whole bag, onlt the main compartment and inside the little zipper compartment. And mine doesn't have the studs! Yes please speak to Jojo and let me know, thanks SO much!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> I checked out the link and I think my bag is an even older version. Most likely the version first version of the multifunction totes. My one doesn't have lining around the whole bag, onlt the main compartment and inside the little zipper compartment. And mine doesn't have the studs! Yes please speak to Jojo and let me know, thanks SO much!!


I am emailing her now. I am mainly concerned because the Jet Set is the most highly counterfeited of al the MK bags and because it came from the Apple store? Jojo will know. Emailing her now,


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> I am emailing her now. I am mainly concerned because the Jet Set is the most highly counterfeited of al the MK bags and because it came from the Apple store? Jojo will know. Emailing her now,


Alright thanks, please let me know what she says  By the way, the tag isn't thick it's just very thinn and black with the words Made in Vietnam


----------



## yee29

Just bought MK Sutton Small (Navy).. and noticed Oh no, why my tag is  not complete? And the code doesn't match the size? Means it's fake item?















More pictures:


----------



## yee29

More pictures:


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Alright thanks, please let me know what she says  By the way, the tag isn't thick it's just very thinn and black with the words Made in Vietnam


Hi, Spoke with Jojo and while a few things have us concerned,, they are nothing major and  I am going to state that bag is authentic.  At first I didn't recall that this was the ebay listing you showed us a few days.ago. I went back to the listing and what really clinched it, was that I called the number on the receipt in the listing and guess who answered?? The official Michael Kors boutique in Nevada!  There were 3 bags on that receipt and the seller did have one of the other bags sold, in her completed listings, which proves your bag was on the same receipt as her other listing, This absolutely proves that the bag was purchased by the seller , directly from Michael Kors themselves.

We were both thrown off because you said something about an Apple store in Canada, and that had us both concerned as well as the missing heat stamp and what looks like some uneven stitching in the third photo. We both agreed the lining and hardware all looked good,. But after comparing it to the other Multifunction Jet Sets, to yours,  it is true that the Jet Set Multifunction tote, does not have a heat stamp.

 I was all ready to have you go to the authenticators on '*****************.com' for a paid evaluaion, until I remembered your previous posts and saw the receipt again. A little fairy told me to call the number on the receipt and I was satisfied and happy to hear an agent from the Michael Kors Boutique in Nevada,  on the other line! lol!!  Doesn't get any better that that! Congratulations. Your bag is authentic! lol!!

Sorry for the confusion, but as I stated, the Jet Set tote is complicated because of all the variations and the fact that is is the most highly faked of all the MK collections.. Enjoy your new AUTHENTIC Michael Kors Jet Set tote!


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> Hi, Spoke with Jojo and while a few things have us concerned,, they are nothing major and  I am going to state that bag is authentic.  At first I didn't recall that this was the ebay listing you showed us a few days.ago. I went back to the listing and what really clinched it, was that I called the number on the receipt in the listing and guess who answered?? The official Michael Kors boutique in Nevada!  There were 3 bags on that receipt and the seller did have one of the other bags sold, in her completed listings, which proves your bag was on the same receipt as her other listing, This absolutely proves that the bag was purchased by the seller , directly from Michael Kors themselves.
> 
> We were both thrown off because you said something about an Apple store in Canada, and that had us both concerned as well as the missing heat stamp and what looks like some uneven stitching in the third photo. We both agreed the lining and hardware all looked good,. But after comparing it to the other Multifunction Jet Sets, to yours,  it is true that the Jet Set Multifunction tote, does not have a heat stamp.
> 
> I was all ready to have you go to the authenticators on '*****************.com' for a paid evaluaion, until I remembered your previous posts and saw the receipt again. A little fairy told me to call the number on the receipt and I was satisfied and happy to hear a agent from the Michael Kors Boutique in Nevada,  on the other line! lol!!  Doesn't get any better that that! Congratulations. Your bag is authentic! lol!!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, but as I stated, the Jet Set tote is complicated because of all the variations and the fact that is is the most highly faked of all the MK collections.. Enjoy your new AUTHENTIC Michael Kors Jet Set tote!


Hey omg I am so sorry I understand why you are confused! The link that I sent you a couple days ago was a listing that was on auction that I was bidding on, but unfortunately lost. So I kept looking around on ebay I ended buying another bag, similar, but an older style. This is the actually listing of the bag that I purchased: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181662737755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It has ended because I bought it the other day. But I did email the seller today for further proof that the bag is real. She sent me a tax invoice via email. Does this tax invoice look legit?

Once again I apologise for confusing you and should've mentioned that the photos of the bag I provided was from a new listing! She got it from an Apple store in Canberra. I've scribbled out her name and email. Thank you so much for going through all that effort and calling up the other listing's receipt details though!!!


----------



## _jssaa

Hey Cynthia

I commented on the old thread and you asked for the heat stamp and the made in tag to confirm if it's authentic. 











Also, the post about the jet set, I know the Apple Store where I live and the apple.com.au store sells michael Kors sleeves and wallets (the wallets for mobile phones) and also jet set totes that are specifically for MacBooks. They are different to the actual jet set purse. Although whether or not the bag is authentic or not I don't know. But incase you didn't know that such bags exist!


----------



## CinthiaZ

yee29 said:


> More pictures:


Hello, The date code tells you what date the bag was made, it does not tell you what size it is. If you are referring to the number on the back, that just  tells you the style, not the size. I  have seen crooked and incomplete tags before. and I have even seen them tucked so far into the seam that you couldn't even see the date code, and that was on a bag I bought myself form the MK boutique, Much like Coach, these tags are not always perfect. and mistakes can and will be made, depending what plant they are made at, and how many they had to get out that day. This is not cause for alarm. MK is manufactured in Indonesia and all other indications look correct. The bag is authentic. 

. Congratulations and enjoy your new AUTHENTIC, Michael Kors Sutton Satchel!


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Hey Cynthia
> 
> I commented on the old thread and you asked for the heat stamp and the made in tag to confirm if it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the post about the jet set, I know the Apple Store where I live and the apple.com.au store sells michael Kors sleeves and wallets (the wallets for mobile phones) and also jet set totes that are specifically for MacBooks. They are different to the actual jet set purse. Although whether or not the bag is authentic or not I don't know. But incase you didn't know that such bags exist!


I had no idea that bag was made specifically for laptops! lol! Isn't it great how we all help each other here? I learn as much from all of you as the information I share with you! Wow! Michael Kors and Apple! Pretty potent combination! lol! Thanks that helps a lot! 

And yes! Now we have confirmation your bag is authentic! Enjoy! and thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Hey omg I am so sorry I understand why you are confused! The link that I sent you a couple days ago was a listing that was on auction that I was bidding on, but unfortunately lost. So I kept looking around on ebay I ended buying another bag, similar, but an older style. This is the actually listing of the bag that I purchased: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181662737755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It has ended because I bought it the other day. But I did email the seller today for further proof that the bag is real. She sent me a tax invoice via email. Does this tax invoice look legit?
> 
> Once again I apologise for confusing you and should've mentioned that the photos of the bag I provided was from a new listing! She got it from an Apple store in Canberra. I've scribbled out her name and email. Thank you so much for going through all that effort and calling up the other listing's receipt details though!!!


I have NO idea what an apple store invoice is supposed to look like, but now we have another issue. The lining in the listing is white and your lining is black! Either that, or I am color blind! How is it that the lining in the listing is a light cream cokor, and yours is black?? Am I seeing things?


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> I have NO idea what an apple store invoice is supposed to look like, but now we have another issue. The lining in the listing is white and your lining is black! Either that, or I am color blind! How is it that the lining in the listing is a light cream cokor, and yours is black?? Am I seeing things?


I'm not sure why you're seeing light cream coloured lining in the listing I linked you but in the listing the lining is black just like my bag haha! It's okay, I don't think the seller would go through the effort to create a fake invoice. I'll just believe what she says that it's real. Honestly thank you so much for your help


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> Here are the pictures CinthiaZ!
> 
> And no I am not from the USA. Apparently this customer bought it from Apple store in Canada. They do sell laptop cases, ipad cases, phone cases and such as well
> 
> I also read this: http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Spot-a-Michael-Kors-Handbag-/10000000178120549/g.html
> 
> And it states that older bags may not have the tag. I really hope that it's not fake


Also, I just read that guide you provided. Throw that in the garbage!Tthere is nothing correct in that guide. She states that MK hardware is solid metal and well never chip or peel? We have a whole thread about MK hardware peeling right here in this forum. It is a number one defect / flaw about Michael Kors.and ladies that have bought bags directly from the boutiques are complaining about their hardware fading and peeling!  Just throw that guide in the garbage., it is full of incorrect information.  

We are back to square one. You purchased a bag from a low feedback seller which we warned you to stay away from the first time you posted,  and you go right back to another seller with no established history of selling authentic bags. Not only that, the seller had NO pics to indicate the bag you were buying is authentic. I would have never bought that bag.
Secondly, the interior of the bag in the listing is WHITE and the bag you have is not the same bag.

Third, the stitching is sloppy and uneven in the 3rd photo. 

Fourth - Their is no date code on the date code tag which would be under Vietnam. There should be a date there. 


While I admit I am not familiar with this laptop tote, not much is adding up here..  I am not confident that bag is authentic. You will have to wait and see what others will tell you, but i don't think you have the same bag that is in the seller photos. Do you see the difference in the colors of the lining??


----------



## M1SSLA

jenny094 said:


> I'm not sure why you're seeing light cream coloured lining in the listing I linked you but in the listing the lining is black just like my bag haha! It's okay, I don't think the seller would go through the effort to create a fake invoice. I'll just believe what she says that it's real. Honestly thank you so much for your help




I have no right to authenticate your bag & it's probably really creepy I been following on this post as I was curious how people can find the little flaws to tell if it's fake or not. But, here's a link to a video on YouTube with a bag similar to yours http://youtu.be/0fvE6DVHsKU . I don't want to say it's real or not but Apple does sell some Michael kors items in their site. Thought I'd let you know & Cynthia who is trying very hard .


----------



## jenny094

CinthiaZ said:


> Also, I just read that guide you provided. Throw that in the garbage!Tthere is nothing correct in that guide. She states that MK hardware is solid metal and well never chip or peel? We have a whole thread about MK hardware peeling right here in this forum. It is a number one defect / flaw about Michael Kors.and ladies that have bought bags directly from the boutiques are complaining about their hardware fading and peeling!  Just throw that guide in the garbage., it full of incorrect information.
> 
> We are back to square one. You purchased a bag from a low feedback seller which we warned you to stay away from the first time you posted,  and you go right back to another seller with no established history of selling authentic bags. Not only that, the seller had NO pics to indicate the bag you were buying is authentic. I would have never bought that bag.
> Secondly, the interior of the bag in the listing is WHITE and the bag you have is not the same bag.
> 
> Third, the stitching is sloppy and uneven in the 3rd photo.
> 
> Fourth - Their is no date code on the date code tag which would be under Vietnam. There should be a date there.
> 
> 
> While I admit I am not familiar with this laptop tote, not much is adding up here..  I am not confident that bag is authentic. You will have to wait and see what others will tell you, but i don't think you have the same bag that is in the seller photos. Do you see the difference in the colors of the lining??


CinthiaZ, I think I've confused you again. Sorry! The link with the guide IS NOT the bag (cream lining bag) that I bought. The guide was just a random guide that I found on google. The listing for my bag is http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181661713713?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 I'm not sure if you can look at it since the listing is ended. She has provided a black jet set tote with black lining, exactly the same as the pictures I showed you today. She also sent me a copy of her tax invoice when I told her I wasn't convinced my bad is authentic.Can you please send me the photos you're looking at? Cause I think we are looking at two different things.  I'll post up the photos from the listing and you'll see that it's got black lining and then i'll post pictures of my bag in a seperate reply  

So these photos are from the listing I sent you. And just to confirm the seller is: marianguyen1987. And the bag is from Apple Store Canberra, I can attach the receipt again if you like


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> I'm not sure why you're seeing light cream coloured lining in the listing I linked you but in the listing the lining is black just like my bag haha! It's okay, I don't think the seller would go through the effort to create a fake invoice. I'll just believe what she says that it's real. Honestly thank you so much for your help


. The is definitely fake! Look at this lining! This lining is commonly seen on all fakes and does not look like your lining at all! this looks black to you??? You need to return the bag for a refund! This bag is blue! Seller did not send you the same bag that is in the photos!


----------



## yee29

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, The date code tells you what date the bag was made, it does not tell you what size it is. If you are referring to the number on the back, that just  tells you the style, not the size. I  have seen crooked and incomplete tags before. and I have even seen them tucked so far into the seam that you couldn't even see the date code, and that was on a bag I bought myself form the MK boutique, Much like Coach, these tags are not always perfect. and mistakes can and will be made, depending what plant they are made at, and how many they had to get out that day. This is not cause for alarm. MK is manufactured in Indonesia and all other indications look correct. The bag is authentic.
> 
> . Congratulations and enjoy your new AUTHENTIC, Michael Kors Sutton Satchel!



Thanks for reply CinthiaZ.

I refer to MK website, small size sutton is 30F4GSUS5L, while medium is 30S4GTVS6L, and large is 30S4GTVS7L. That's why I worried so much


----------



## jenny094

And these pictures are of MY bag. Same as the photos the seller posted on her listing. No white or light cream lining like you told me you were seeing??


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> CinthiaZ, I think I've confused you again. Sorry! The link with the guide IS NOT the bag (cream lining bag) that I bought. The guide was just a random guide that I found on google. The listing for my bag is http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181661713713?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 I'm not sure if you can look at it since the listing is ended. She has provided a black jet set tote with black lining, exactly the same as the pictures I showed you today. She also sent me a copy of her tax invoice when I told her I wasn't convinced my bad is authentic.Can you please send me the photos you're looking at? Cause I think we are looking at two different things.  I'll post up the photos from the listing and you'll see that it's got black lining and then i'll post pictures of my bag in a seperate reply
> 
> So these photos are from the listing I sent you. And just to confirm the seller is: marianguyen1987. And the bag is from Apple Store Canberra, I can attach the receipt again if you like


I just posted it.  Here is is again! Not only is the lining a cream color , the bag is BLUE!! Also, this lining in the photos is COMMONLY see on all fakes! She did not even send you the bag that is in these photos! Here again is one of the same pics you just posted, from the same listing!  Also, I am a seller with over 400 feedbacks on ebay and am an authenticator on the TPF. If you prefer to believe this seller who has only sold ONE FAKE Michael Kors bag, with only 33 feedbacks, that is entirely up to you. And FYT, receipts are faked all the time. THE MAIN thing here is that the lining in this photo has been seen many times on this forum and others will tell you it is fake..Also , it is not the same as the one on your bag. You have my authentication. You either keep the fake bag or return it. Up to you Thank you and good evening.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> And these pictures are of MY bag. Same as the photos the seller posted on her listing. No white or light cream lining like you told me you were seeing??


This bag is black!  The other bag from the listing is blue. Can someone else chime in here? Is it my monitor on my brand new HP??


----------



## CinthiaZ

jenny094 said:


> And these pictures are of MY bag. Same as the photos the seller posted on her listing. No white or light cream lining like you told me you were seeing??


your VIETNAM TAG doe not have a date code on it. 
Forget about the listing. Lets look at your pics.  If you look at other posters pics on this page, of their country tags, you will see there are numbers directly below the country. You country tag, does NOT have a date code on it which means your bag is fake. Sorry, but that is a fact. Please look at the other posters country tags and compare to yours,  to see that yours is missing these numbers. The Jet Set Tote that is made for a laptop, is not a vintage bag. Your bag should have these numbers directly under Vietnam.


----------



## yee29

CinthiaZ,

I refer to MK website, small sutton is 30F4GSUS5L, while medium is 30S4GTVS6L, and large is 30S4GTVS7L?


----------



## jojon21

jenny094 said:


> Hey omg I am so sorry I understand why you are confused! The link that I sent you a couple days ago was a listing that was on auction that I was bidding on, but unfortunately lost. So I kept looking around on ebay I ended buying another bag, similar, but an older style. This is the actually listing of the bag that I purchased: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181662737755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It has ended because I bought it the other day. But I did email the seller today for further proof that the bag is real. She sent me a tax invoice via email. Does this tax invoice look legit?
> 
> Once again I apologise for confusing you and should've mentioned that the photos of the bag I provided was from a new listing! She got it from an Apple store in Canberra. I've scribbled out her name and email. Thank you so much for going through all that effort and calling up the other listing's receipt details though!!!





CinthiaZ said:


> your VIETNAM TAG doe not have a date code on it.
> Forget about the listing. Lets look at your pics.  If you look at other posters pics on this page, of their country tags, you will see there are numbers directly below the country. You country tag, does NOT have a date code on it which means your bag is fake. Sorry, but that is a fact. Please look at the other posters country tags and compare to yours,  to see that yours is missing these numbers. The Jet Set Tote that is made for a laptop, is not a vintage bag. Your bag should have these numbers directly under Vietnam.



I agree with CinthiaZ, I believe your bag is fake for several reasons. The main one being the very shoddy stitching! It should not look that way even in pre-owned condition! And in the last 3 photos in the listing, she has another similar tote right next to it! I would not feel comfortable purchasing from that seller at all - something seems not right.


----------



## LaStella

Hello Ladies,

May you please authenticate my new MK Selma Large bag in Navy?

This is where I bought it from:

http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is black!  The other bag from the listing is blue. Can someone else chime in here? Is it my monitor on my brand new HP??



I have been following this & the two things that bothers me is the stitching quality & the no date on the made in Vietnam tag.  In some pics the bag looks black & in others the bag has a blue tint.  I don't know if the blue tinge from glare caused by the flash or angle.  I am also not familiar with this bag so I've been following this exchange.  I'm still on the fence with this one.  I have become a little confused with the different links to the bag.  In one link, there are 2 similar bags, one with  light, cream lining & the other dark lining.  The straps of the bag with the cream lining seem to overlap over the other bag & those straps look navy in color.  Is the bag in question the black bag with black lining or the other one with the cream lining?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I have been following this & the two things that bothers me is the stitching quality & the no date on the made in Vietnam tag.  In some pics the bag looks black & in others the bag has a blue tint.  I don't know if the blue tinge from glare caused by the flash or angle.  I am also not familiar with this bag so I've been following this exchange.  I'm still on the fence with this one.  I have become a little confused with the different links to the bag.  In one link, there are 2 similar bags, one with  light, cream lining & the other dark lining.  The straps of the bag with the cream lining seem to overlap over the other bag & those straps look navy in color.  Is the bag in question the black bag with black lining or the other one with the cream lining?


CD,  the two bags are the same one according to OP.  The bag he posted pics of is a bag he bought on ebay. The blue looking bag with the cream colored interior are from the LISTING of who sold him the bag.  It is apparent to everyone but the OP that the seller did not send him the bag in the listing, A genuine MK would have the date code on the country tag. His bag is fake but he prefers to keep it., so we are moving on.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LaStella said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May you please authenticate my new MK Selma Large bag in Navy?
> 
> This is where I bought it from:
> 
> http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!


Authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

LaStella said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May you please authenticate my new MK Selma Large bag in Navy?
> 
> This is where I bought it from:
> 
> http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!



I believe this bag is authentic.  The tags, hardware, & interior tags are correct.


----------



## LaStella

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!
I guessed so, just wanted an expert opinion!


----------



## LaStella

cdtracing said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.  The tags, hardware, & interior tags are correct.


Thank you very much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> I have no right to authenticate your bag & it's probably really creepy I been following on this post as I was curious how people can find the little flaws to tell if it's fake or not. But, here's a link to a video on YouTube with a bag similar to yours http://youtu.be/0fvE6DVHsKU . I don't want to say it's real or not but Apple does sell some Michael kors items in their site. Thought I'd let you know & Cynthia who is trying very hard .


Yes, we are aware that the bag is made and sold at apple. What we have found is the OPs bag does not have a date code under the country made in, there should be one or two letters there with a dash followed by four numbers. Also, we discovered that his bag has very shoddy stitching and it it not the same bag that was posted by the seller he purchased it from. The interior in  OPs purchase  listing is white, and the interior in his pics, is black. The seller did not send OP the same bag in the listing and has no history of selling any authentic bags.with only 33 feedbacks. Thanks so much for your help and the video, but the bag should have a date code on it, and not have suck sloppy stitching. All 3 main authenticators here, believe it to be fake, based on no date code, shoddy stitiching and shady seller with two different bags who did not send him the same bag in her listing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

yee29 said:


> CinthiaZ,
> 
> I refer to MK website, small sutton is 30F4GSUS5L, while medium is 30S4GTVS6L, and large is 30S4GTVS7L?


WHo told what size it is? Sometimes a seller will  mistakenly list a bag as a large, when it is actually a medium. I see it all the time. Some will even call a large bag to be small! lol! Perhaps it is just seller error when listing the bag size. Your bag is authentic and must be the size on the tag.


----------



## M1SSLA

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, we are aware that the bag is made and sold at apple. What we have found is the OPs bag does not have a date code under the country made in, there should be one or two letters there with a dash followed by four numbers. Also, we discovered that his bag has very shoddy stitching and it it not the same bag that was posted by the seller he purchased it from. The interior in  OPs purchase  listing is white, and the interior in his pics, is black. The seller did not send OP the same bag in the listing and has no history of selling any authentic bags.with only 33 feedbacks. Thanks so much for your help and the video, but the bag should have a date code on it, and not have suck sloppy stitching. All 3 main authenticators here, believe it to be fake, based on no date code, shoddy stitiching and shady seller with two different bags who did not send him the same bag in her listing.




No, actually looking at the stitching I felt like it was very badly done. I agree.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I believe this bag is authentic.  The tags, hardware, & interior tags are correct.


CD, please man the ship for us. I have to take off for awhile. Have a great day!


----------



## jojon21

LaStella said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May you please authenticate my new MK Selma Large bag in Navy?
> 
> This is where I bought it from:
> 
> http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!



Beautiful authentic Selma!


----------



## missphilippa

Hi please authenticate this Selma for me. I bought it from eBay, I posted the ebay listing here a while ago on the old thread. Thanks!


----------



## missphilippa

More pics:

(Is it okay that in the "made in" tag, there's not white strip/tag at the back with the series of numbers/letters? Thanks)


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Hi please authenticate this Selma for me. I bought it from eBay, I posted the ebay listing here a while ago on the old thread. Thanks!





missphilippa said:


> More pics:
> 
> (Is it okay that in the "made in" tag, there's not white strip/tag at the back with the series of numbers/letters? Thanks)



I will say authentic.  Interior, hardware, stitching, & tag are correct.


----------



## missphilippa

cdtracing said:


> I will say authentic.  Interior, hardware, stitching, & tag are correct.



Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I will say authentic.  Interior, hardware, stitching, & tag are correct.





missphilippa said:


> More pics:
> 
> (Is it okay that in the "made in" tag, there's not white strip/tag at the back with the series of numbers/letters? Thanks)


 Yes, I agree with Cdtracing. This bag is authentic! It used to be that MK never used plastic on the handles, but that has changed and they are now using it from bags purchased from their website . Your seller must have bought this from the MK website.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> More pics:
> 
> (Is it okay that in the "made in" tag, there's not white strip/tag at the back with the series of numbers/letters? Thanks)


And yes, many of them don't have that number on them. This was probably from their original earlier models.


----------



## polskablondynka

cdtracing said:


> I will say authentic.  Interior, hardware, stitching, & tag are correct.



Agree. You can also tell by the way the bag feels. If it is sturdy.


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> And yes, many of them don't have that number on them. This was probably from their original earlier models.



Thanks, I was a bit nervous about this part actually. I'm relieved to learn that not all models have this white tag.



polskablondynka said:


> Agree. You can also tell by the way the bag feels. If it is sturdy.



Feels sturdy. I'm excited to use it


----------



## polskablondynka

missphilippa said:


> Thanks, I was a bit nervous about this part actually. I'm relieved to learn that not all models have this white tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels sturdy. I'm excited to use it



Enjoy


----------



## LaStella

jojon21 said:


> Beautiful authentic Selma!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> More pics:
> 
> (Is it okay that in the "made in" tag, there's not white strip/tag at the back with the series of numbers/letters? Thanks)





polskablondynka said:


> Enjoy





LaStella said:


> Thank you so much!




Please do post your beautiful new Selma in the show us your Michael Kors bags thread, for discussion. More of us will see it there! Thank you


----------



## Sarah_BE

Can hou authenticate this? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301176465469


----------



## jojon21

Sarah_BE said:


> Can hou authenticate this? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301176465469



Authentic! I have purchased many MK bags from this seller, everything is always perfect and authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah_BE said:


> Can hou authenticate this? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301176465469





jojon21 said:


> Authentic! I have purchased many MK bags from this seller, everything is always perfect and authentic!



Yes, this is authentic.  I agree with jojon21 this is a reliable seller.


----------



## shermaine57

LaStella said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May you please authenticate my new MK Selma Large bag in Navy?
> 
> This is where I bought it from:
> 
> http://www.brunarosso.com/shop/accessories/selma-lg-tz-satchel-p
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!



Love this bag and this is authentic!!


----------



## Sarah_BE

Thanks ladies!

I also found some others, could you take a look at these as well?

Then I'll need to choose one and one only. *poor me*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121562705392?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251804089742?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381146450072?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261760560225?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291379291190?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## julia@athens

http://m.ebay.com/itm/391051569527?nav=SEARCH

Dear girls, could you please authenticate this bag?
Is it reliable seller? I see her for quite long time selling MK bags.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jojon21

julia@athens said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/391051569527?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Dear girls, could you please authenticate this bag?
> Is it reliable seller? I see her for quite long time selling MK bags.
> Thank you in advance.



It is impossible to authenticate based on only this one photo, which may possibly be a stock photo. Please request photos from the seller of all of the necessary views and we can take another look. Though the seller has a history of selling MK bags, some of the feedback left is questionable as to authenticity.


----------



## jojon21

Sarah_BE said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I also found some others, could you take a look at these as well?
> 
> Then I'll need to choose one and one only. *poor me*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121562705392?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251804089742?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381146450072?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261760560225?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291379291190?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1) Authentic
2) Please request more photos from seller of all the necessary areas
3) Appears authentic but need more photos - this is a reliable seller whom I have purchased from several times with a solid history of selling authentic bags
4) Appears authentic but would like a closer picture of the tag inside
5) Appears authentic but would like a closer pictureof the tag inside


----------



## M1SSLA

Okay! I got my Michael Kors Medium Selma. You already provided authenticity from the eBay listing but I wanted to make sure & post actual photos! Thanks!!


----------



## jojon21

M1SSLA said:


> Okay! I got my Michael Kors Medium Selma. You already provided authenticity from the eBay listing but I wanted to make sure & post actual photos! Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2894773
> View attachment 2894774
> View attachment 2894775
> View attachment 2894776
> View attachment 2894777
> View attachment 2894778



Authentic!!


----------



## cdtracing

M1SSLA said:


> Okay! I got my Michael Kors Medium Selma. You already provided authenticity from the eBay listing but I wanted to make sure & post actual photos! Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2894773
> View attachment 2894774
> View attachment 2894775
> View attachment 2894776
> View attachment 2894777
> View attachment 2894778



Beautiful authentic Selma!


----------



## cdtracing

julia@athens said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/391051569527?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Dear girls, could you please authenticate this bag?
> Is it reliable seller? I see her for quite long time selling MK bags.
> Thank you in advance.



Not enough pictures to make an evaluation.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah_BE said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I also found some others, could you take a look at these as well?
> 
> Then I'll need to choose one and one only. *poor me*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121562705392?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251804089742?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381146450072?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261760560225?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291379291190?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



 I concur with Jojon21.
First one is authentic.
The other 4 appear to be authentic but clearer pictures are needed. Request pictures of hardware, interior, made in & date tag, heat stamp, & the price tag if attached.
Seller on third bag does have proven track record for selling authentic purses.


----------



## Sarah_BE

Thanks for the feedback! I will ask the sellers for more info.


----------



## LaStella

shermaine57 said:


> Love this bag and this is authentic!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lamonfn

Hi, think this seller seems to be genuine and has high level of positive feedback but there are a few negative feedbacks saying they think bags are fake. 

Could anyone help authenticate please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670831283

Ebay seller - retailfashionoutlet
Item no - 371254825603

Thanks for any help!x


----------



## missphilippa

Does the Casey bag have the MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS stamp inside on metal plates instead of the usual heat stamp? I saw this picture on eBay, but the seller is a top-rated one. Thanks.


----------



## jojon21

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, think this seller seems to be genuine and has high level of positive feedback but there are a few negative feedbacks saying they think bags are fake.
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670831283
> 
> Ebay seller - retailfashionoutlet
> Item no - 371254825603
> 
> Thanks for any help!x



Based on the photos in the listing, the bag is authentic. If you could request a picture of the tag inside the bag, that would confirm.


----------



## cdtracing

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, think this seller seems to be genuine and has high level of positive feedback but there are a few negative feedbacks saying they think bags are fake.
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670831283
> 
> Ebay seller - retailfashionoutlet
> Item no - 371254825603
> 
> Thanks for any help!x



From pictures supplied, it's authentic.  A clearer picture of the heat stamp & the country of origin & date tag would make verification complete.


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Does the Casey bag have the MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS stamp inside on metal plates instead of the usual heat stamp? I saw this picture on eBay, but the seller is a top-rated one. Thanks.



Which size Casey are you looking at?  The Casey is on the higher end of the price spectrum of MK.   A link to the listing would be helpful as well a clear pictures of the interior, hardware, made in country/date tag, ect in order to authenticate.  Further info & research is need to make the determination.


----------



## Marianne6788

Can you please help me authenticate this Michael Kors bag? The seller says it was a gift, so she does not know the model, but she claims that the bag is real. 

Link to pictures of the bag is: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=55119947&ref=fas
The site is in norwegian, but just click the picture to see more pictures.

Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Marianne6788

Can you please help me authenticate this Michael Kors bag? The seller says it was a gift, so she does not know the model, but she claims that the bag is real. 

Link to pictures of the bag is: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=55119947&ref=fas
The site is in norwegian, but just click the picture to see more pictures.
Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Marianne6788 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Michael Kors bag? The seller says it was a gift, so she does not know the model, but she claims that the bag is real.
> 
> Link to pictures of the bag is: http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=55119947&ref=fas
> The site is in norwegian, but just click the picture to see more pictures.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated!


Authentic and beautiful Michael Kors Pebbled Leather Tote..Someone else might know the model name. if there is one. MK puts out many bags that aren't from a particular line. Everything looks perfect from the heat stamp and lining, down to the last detailed engraving on the feet, zipper and the charm/fob. Even the paper work is all correct. Nice!.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, think this seller seems to be genuine and has high level of positive feedback but there are a few negative feedbacks saying they think bags are fake.
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670831283
> 
> Ebay seller - retailfashionoutlet
> Item no - 371254825603
> 
> Thanks for any help!x





jojon21 said:


> Based on the photos in the listing, the bag is authentic. If you could request a picture of the tag inside the bag, that would confirm.



I am certain this bag is authentic and this seller is well known on eBay for selling authentic only designer bags. Jojo, you know this seller. Didn't you tell me you bought from her before?. I have purchased from her and the bags I received were authentic. All the pics in the listing look perfect for a Brooke bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

julia@athens said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/391051569527?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Dear girls, could you please authenticate this bag?
> Is it reliable seller? I see her for quite long time selling MK bags.
> Thank you in advance.





jojon21 said:


> It is impossible to authenticate based on only this one photo, which may possibly be a stock photo. Please request photos from the seller of all of the necessary views and we can take another look. Though the seller has a history of selling MK bags, some of the feedback left is questionable as to authenticity.


 I agree with Jojo, we need more than one photo. In regards to feedback, Jojo, did you notice the one claim that the bag was fake , the buyer said she had it authenticated by a 'store clerk' ?? I hate when people do that because none of those store clerks are authenticators. Some of them have worked there less than a year and have never even seen a vintage Michael Kors or any MK that has not been in the store. With Michael Kors having been in business for over 30 years, that's a lot of bags they've never seen. Unless they have been collectors for at least 20 years, store clerks are not valid authenticators and are even told by Michael Kors not to authenticate bags. I really hate when I hear about these evaluations from store sales clerks.. Since they probably make a commission, they want you to send it back and buy a bag from them! 
But yes, the seller should definately have more pics. Please ask for the pics in my signature below.in blue.


----------



## jojon21

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, think this seller seems to be genuine and has high level of positive feedback but there are a few negative feedbacks saying they think bags are fake.
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670831283
> 
> Ebay seller - retailfashionoutlet
> Item no - 371254825603
> 
> Thanks for any help!x





CinthiaZ said:


> I am certain this bag is authentic and this seller is well known on eBay for selling authentic only designer bags. Jojo, you know this seller. Didn't you tell me you bought from her before?. I have purchased from her and the bags I received were authentic. All the pics in the listing look perfect for a Brooke bag.



Yes, I have purchased from this seller and they sell authentic bags. Sometimes their photos are lacking in the key details, but I would always feel confident buying from this seller.


----------



## missphilippa

cdtracing said:


> Which size Casey are you looking at?  The Casey is on the higher end of the price spectrum of MK.   A link to the listing would be helpful as well a clear pictures of the interior, hardware, made in country/date tag, ect in order to authenticate.  Further info & research is need to make the determination.




This is the listing where I got the picture that I posted:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...efaultDomain_211&hash=item19fb8c2bf2#shpCntId

The price is much lower and I can have someone ship it to me, it will still cost less than the other bag that I really wanted (which is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-Michael...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf235f1f2)


----------



## julia@athens

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Jojo, we need more than one photo. In regards to feedback, Jojo, did you notice the one claim that the bag was fake , the buyer said she had it authenticated by a 'store clerk' ?? I hate when people do that because none of those store clerks are authenticators. Some of them have worked there less than a year and have never even seen a vintage Michael Kors or any MK that has not been in the store. With Michael Kors having been in business for over 30 years, that's a lot of bags they've never seen. Unless they have been collectors for at least 20 years, store clerks are not valid authenticators and are even told by Michael Kors not to authenticate bags. I really hate when I hear about these evaluations from store sales clerks.. Since they probably make a commission, they want you to send it back and buy a bag from them!
> But yes, the seller should definately have more pics. Please ask for the pics in my signature below.in blue.




Thank you ladies for your time. Seller stated that all bags are authentic and no questions will be answered about the authenticity. I just thought may be somebody of you familiar with this seller and may be purchased from him before.


----------



## Lamonfn

jojon21 said:


> Yes, I have purchased from this seller and they sell authentic bags. Sometimes their photos are lacking in the key details, but I would always feel confident buying from this seller.


Thanks so much all those who replied and confirmed authenticity. Such a relief as had actually already order quilted Selma messenger from the same seller so hopefully will get to enjoy two quality bags!&#55357;&#56833;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351311607802?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> This is the listing where I got the picture that I posted:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...efaultDomain_211&hash=item19fb8c2bf2#shpCntId
> 
> The price is much lower and I can have someone ship it to me, it will still cost less than the other bag that I really wanted (which is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-Michael...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf235f1f2)



I'm hesitant to authenticate the first bag listed.  The lining is the patterned MK lining.  From my research, the Casey is a higher end MK bag & they have a solid interior lining of fabric or suede.  Also, the third picture is off the MK site & not of the bag the seller has listed.  You can request more interior pictures of the made in country/date tag & the retail MK tag if you're interested in this particular bag.  Yes, the Casey does have a metal name plate instead of the heat stamp.  The second bag, dark pink, is authentic from what i can see.  I would like CinthiaZ or Jojon21 to take a look as well, in case I've missed something.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> This is the listing where I got the picture that I posted:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...efaultDomain_211&hash=item19fb8c2bf2#shpCntId
> 
> The price is much lower and I can have someone ship it to me, it will still cost less than the other bag that I really wanted (which is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/895-Michael...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf235f1f2)





cdtracing said:


> I'm hesitant to authenticate the first bag listed.  The lining is the patterned MK lining.  From my research, the Casey is a higher end MK bag & they have a solid interior lining of fabric or suede.  Also, the third picture is off the MK site & not of the bag the seller has listed.  You can request more interior pictures of the made in country/date tag & the retail MK tag if you're interested in this particular bag.  Yes, the Casey does have a metal name plate instead of the heat stamp.  The second bag, dark pink, is authentic from what i can see.  I would like CinthiaZ or Jojon21 to take a look as well, in case I've missed something.


\

I agree with cdtracing that the first bag appears to have an incorrect lining for that style of bag. The seller does not offer enough pics for us to be sure, but you have two authenticators here unsure of that lining . Also, I checked the sellers feedback history on toolhaus.org and discovered she has had to do, five returns for selling fakes. Here is the link to the report,
. http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=vanityfair1705+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

I personally would buy it from the second seller. She has a long history of selling authentic bags and is top rated. I also check her out on toolhaus and not one comment of selling fakes.  I believe the price is much lower on the first one because it is fake.


----------



## ara020

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this bag? I don't even know what model is this since it is my MIL and she wants to rid off it. It is a black leather hobo with one single strap/handle. The handle is chain and leather/something else. Sometimes when in motion, the handle produce slight squeaky sound. Maybe the strap is not leather or maybe because it was never use since purchased of years ago. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## ara020

more photos
thanks


----------



## cdtracing

ara020 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this bag? I don't even know what model is this since it is my MIL and she wants to rid off it. It is a black leather hobo with one single strap/handle. The handle is chain and leather/something else. Sometimes when in motion, the handle produce slight squeaky sound. Maybe the strap is not leather or maybe because it was never use since purchased of years ago.
> 
> Thank you very much.





ara020 said:


> more photos
> thanks



I don't know the name of this model or if it has a name, but it's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ara020 said:


> more photos
> thanks





cdtracing said:


> I don't know the name of this model or if it has a name, but it's authentic.



Yes, I agree with cdtracing,  it is definitely authentic and it is very similar to the Michael Kors 'Tristan' collection, but it is NOT a Tristan. It does have a style name, but I don't recall right now.. Let me try to find it for you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

julia@athens said:


> Thank you ladies for your time. Seller stated that all bags are authentic and no questions will be answered about the authenticity. I just thought may be somebody of you familiar with this seller and may be purchased from him before.


You were right, a couple of us have purchased from this seller before and her bags are all authentic only. I would buy from her anytime.


----------



## ara020

Thank you. Happy that this bag is the real McCoy as I don't want to sell fake bag. Would be helpful if anyone could recall the model name, if there's any. 
Thank you again


----------



## missphilippa

cdtracing said:


> I'm hesitant to authenticate the first bag listed.  The lining is the patterned MK lining.  From my research, the Casey is a higher end MK bag & they have a solid interior lining of fabric or suede.  Also, the third picture is off the MK site & not of the bag the seller has listed.  You can request more interior pictures of the made in country/date tag & the retail MK tag if you're interested in this particular bag.  Yes, the Casey does have a metal name plate instead of the heat stamp.  The second bag, dark pink, is authentic from what i can see.  I would like CinthiaZ or Jojon21 to take a look as well, in case I've missed something.





CinthiaZ said:


> \
> 
> I agree with cdtracing that the first bag appears to have an incorrect lining for that style of bag. The seller does not offer enough pics for us to be sure, but you have two authenticators here unsure of that lining . Also, I checked the sellers feedback history on toolhaus.org and discovered she has had to do, five returns for selling fakes. Here is the link to the report,
> . http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=vanityfair1705+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> I personally would buy it from the second seller. She has a long history of selling authentic bags and is top rated. I also check her out on toolhaus and not one comment of selling fakes.  I believe the price is much lower on the first one because it is fake.




Thanks so much! The first listing seemed too good to be true because of the very low price. Good thing I checked with you guys. Thanks again.


----------



## julia@athens

CinthiaZ said:


> You were right, a couple of us have purchased from this seller before and her bags are all authentic only. I would buy from her anytime.




Thank you, CinthiaZ.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Thanks so much! The first listing seemed too good to be true because of the very low price. Good thing I checked with you guys. Thanks again.


You're welcome. We love to help stop folks from getting stuck with fakes, and to see ladies like you taking the time to protect yourself! Good going!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You're welcome. We love to help stop folks from getting stuck with fakes, and to see ladies like you taking the time to protect yourself! Good going!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

What do you think of this? Seller has 99.9 positive feedback


----------



## jojon21

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think of this? Seller has 99.9 positive feedback



Authentic Specchio Pocket Tote!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think of this? Seller has 99.9 positive feedback



It's authentic.  And it's beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> What do you think of this? Seller has 99.9 positive feedback





jojon21 said:


> Authentic Specchio Pocket Tote!





cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  And it's beautiful!




Agreed!  Authentic! Nice bag!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Agreed!  Authentic! Nice bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

jojon21 said:


> Authentic Specchio Pocket Tote!



Thanks!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  And it's beautiful!



I feel so too! Thanks!


----------



## NicolG

Hello ladies, I will be very grateful if you could have a look at this Selma bag. I bought it on EBay on a whim and now feel a bit silly. I have checked your forum and the bag does look and feel right to me but I would be grateful for a second opinion. I have taken these photos but I don't know where to look for a serial number. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## NicolG

More


----------



## NicolG

More, sorry having trouble uploading from phone


----------



## NicolG

Inside


----------



## NicolG

More


----------



## NicolG

Last one, please let me know if there are any other views required. Thanks for your time.


----------



## melbo

Seller ronshaynkeisha
http://m.ebay.com/itm/141574093981?_mwBanner=1
Michael Kors crossbody handbag
Item #141574093981
Looking for a cute present give my little sis. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

NicolG said:


> Hello ladies, I will be very grateful if you could have a look at this Selma bag. I bought it on EBay on a whim and now feel a bit silly. I have checked your forum and the bag does look and feel right to me but I would be grateful for a second opinion. I have taken these photos but I don't know where to look for a serial number.
> Thank you so much.





NicolG said:


> More





NicolG said:


> More, sorry having trouble uploading from phone





NicolG said:


> Inside





NicolG said:


> More





NicolG said:


> Last one, please let me know if there are any other views required. Thanks for your time.



Authentic  Selma.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Seller ronshaynkeisha
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141574093981?_mwBanner=1
> Michael Kors crossbody handbag
> Item #141574093981
> Looking for a cute present give my little sis. Thank you



Authentic crossbody.


----------



## melbo

A friend of a friend is selling this bag/wallet combo. She sent me some pics and says she bought from Macy's.. What do you think.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> A friend of a friend is selling this bag/wallet combo. She sent me some pics and says she bought from Macy's.. What do you think.



Authentic Bedford Nylon Flap crossbody & Saffiano Bi-fold wallet.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Authentic crossbody.







cdtracing said:


> Authentic Bedford Nylon Flap crossbody & Saffiano Bi-fold wallet.


Thank you! &#128077;


----------



## NicolG

Thank you so much! I will enjoy it &#128522;


----------



## leoloo24

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361210621521 

Ebay seller: pigpicken, has 100% positive feedback!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NicolG said:


> Last one, please let me know if there are any other views required. Thanks for your time.


This Selma is 100% authentic. There is no serial number, just a date code which is located under the Made in Country tag you have shown. Nice AUTHENTIC Selma! To be safe, on future purchases, show us the listing or photos, BEFORE you purchase.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Seller ronshaynkeisha
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141574093981?_mwBanner=1
> Michael Kors crossbody handbag
> Item #141574093981
> Looking for a cute present give my little sis. Thank you





cdtracing said:


> Authentic crossbody.




Agreed! Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> A friend of a friend is selling this bag/wallet combo. She sent me some pics and says she bought from Macy's.. What do you think.





cdtracing said:


> Authentic Bedford Nylon Flap crossbody & Saffiano Bi-fold wallet.




+1   Agreed! Authentic!


----------



## Lamonfn

Hi, I wonder if someone could have a look at the Brooke bag. Photos of inside of bag are a bit blurry. 

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391055943917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item no - 391055943917

Seller - rfrcorp

Many thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, I wonder if someone could have a look at the Brooke bag. Photos of inside of bag are a bit blurry.
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391055943917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item no - 391055943917
> 
> Seller - rfrcorp
> 
> Many thanks.


I believe the bag to be authentic. I lightened the pics and it has the correct indications of an authentic Brooke bag. I also checked out the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


----------



## Lamonfn

CinthiaZ said:


> I believe the bag to be authentic. I lightened the pics and it has the correct indications of an authentic Brooke bag. I also checked out the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


Thanks so much for your help.....again!!xx


----------



## cdtracing

charliemom12 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361210621521
> 
> Ebay seller: pigpicken, has 100% positive feedback!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The pictures are not very clear but I believe this is an authentic Selma. Interior looks correct from what I can see.


----------



## cdtracing

Lamonfn said:


> Hi, I wonder if someone could have a look at the Brooke bag. Photos of inside of bag are a bit blurry.
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391055943917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item no - 391055943917
> 
> Seller - rfrcorp
> 
> Many thanks.





CinthiaZ said:


> I believe the bag to be authentic. I lightened the pics and it has the correct indications of an authentic Brooke bag. I also checked out the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.



I agree. Authentic Brook bag.


----------



## leoloo24

Thanks!


----------



## farzy91

hi everyone, im new to this but from what i have read and heard it seems like everyone is helpful here so thought i would give it a go . I would like to know if you could help me check if a MK bag is authentic please, originally seen on ebay. the listing was Michael Michael kors sutton saffiano leather medium satchel handbag black... and the link is 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161601848448?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

I bought the bag as i lost out on a previous bid and didnt want to miss this chance, looking at the bag it seems legit and following advice i have read looks ok but i wanted to be sure otherwise i will be returning the bag...

I have attached some pictures too, hoping you can help.


----------



## cdtracing

farzy91 said:


> hi everyone, im new to this but from what i have read and heard it seems like everyone is helpful here so thought i would give it a go . I would like to know if you could help me check if a MK bag is authentic please, originally seen on ebay. the listing was Michael Michael kors sutton saffiano leather medium satchel handbag black... and the link is
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161601848448?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I bought the bag as i lost out on a previous bid and didnt want to miss this chance, looking at the bag it seems legit and following advice i have read looks ok but i wanted to be sure otherwise i will be returning the bag...
> 
> I have attached some pictures too, hoping you can help.



Authentic Sutton.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

farzy91 said:


> hi everyone, im new to this but from what i have read and heard it seems like everyone is helpful here so thought i would give it a go . I would like to know if you could help me check if a MK bag is authentic please, originally seen on ebay. the listing was Michael Michael kors sutton saffiano leather medium satchel handbag black... and the link is
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161601848448?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I bought the bag as i lost out on a previous bid and didnt want to miss this chance, looking at the bag it seems legit and following advice i have read looks ok but i wanted to be sure otherwise i will be returning the bag...
> 
> I have attached some pictures too, hoping you can help.





cdtracing said:


> Authentic Sutton.  Enjoy your new bag!



+!.  Agreed! Authentic and very nice! I am getting to really like those Suttons! Those side zipper compartments look to be real handy.


----------



## farzy91

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Sutton.  Enjoy your new bag!


thank you so much! such a relief 
Fell in love with the sutton cant wait to use it


----------



## farzy91

CinthiaZ said:


> +!.  Agreed! Authentic and very nice! I am getting to really like those Suttons! Those side zipper compartments look to be real handy.


thank you! yep definately one of the big pros to this bag


----------



## mor

Hello,
Will you please be able to authenticate this Miranda MK bag?

Item: Michael Kors Miranda Satchel Tote In Royal Blue
Listing number: 301531338304
Seller: emmstar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301531338304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

mor said:


> Hello,
> Will you please be able to authenticate this Miranda MK bag?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Miranda Satchel Tote In Royal Blue
> Listing number: 301531338304
> Seller: emmstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301531338304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The pictures are not clear.  However, I'm not sure it's authentic.  The Miranda line is from the Michael Kors Collection & are a higher end bag.  This one shows a heat stamp saying made in Turkey.  While Turkey is a country where MK has purses made, to my knowledge, Miranda's have the Michael Kors metal plate inside.  I, also, am unsure of the leather.  Miranda's are made from 100% Calf leather, not pebble leather.  And I'm not familar with this color for the Miranda, either.  You should request clearer pictures & any interior tags of made in country/date that may be inside the interior pocket.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21...what do you think?


----------



## CinthiaZ

mor said:


> Hello,
> Will you please be able to authenticate this Miranda MK bag?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Miranda Satchel Tote In Royal Blue
> Listing number: 301531338304
> Seller: emmstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301531338304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!





cdtracing said:


> The pictures are not clear.  However, I'm not sure it's authentic.  The Miranda line is from the Michael Kors Collection & are a higher end bag.  This one shows a heat stamp saying made in Turkey.  While Turkey is a country where MK has purses made, to my knowledge, Miranda's have the Michael Kors metal plate inside.  I, also, am unsure of the leather.  Miranda's are made from 100% Calf leather, not pebble leather.  And I'm not familar with this color for the Miranda, either.  You should request clearer pictures & any interior tags of made in country/date that may be inside the interior pocket.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21...what do you think?




I don't believe this bag is authentic. Actually they do make most of the Mirandas in Turkey.  The Mirandas don't have the plastic tab in them since the made in country is placed on a leather tab instead, and I don't see the gold plated metal heat stamp that should be inside the bag.  I agree that they DO NOT make them of pebbled leather. I don't believe this bag is authentic. The shape is all wonky and doesn't look right. 

Also, the seller has only sold ONE designer bag in the past. The price is way too low for a Miranda in that good of condition.. I would not trust buying from this seller because of lack of designer bags selling history,  and I have never seen the Miranda in pebbled leather before.I will email Jojo and have her take a look, but I'm pretty sure she is going to agree. Maybe there is one we are not aware of? Jojo will know. I will PM her now to come and have a look at it.


----------



## jojon21

mor said:


> Hello,
> Will you please be able to authenticate this Miranda MK bag?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Miranda Satchel Tote In Royal Blue
> Listing number: 301531338304
> Seller: emmstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301531338304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!





cdtracing said:


> The pictures are not clear.  However, I'm not sure it's authentic.  The Miranda line is from the Michael Kors Collection & are a higher end bag.  This one shows a heat stamp saying made in Turkey.  While Turkey is a country where MK has purses made, to my knowledge, Miranda's have the Michael Kors metal plate inside.  I, also, am unsure of the leather.  Miranda's are made from 100% Calf leather, not pebble leather.  And I'm not familar with this color for the Miranda, either.  You should request clearer pictures & any interior tags of made in country/date that may be inside the interior pocket.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21...what do you think?





CinthiaZ said:


> I don't believe this bag is authentic. Actually they do make most of the Mirandas in Turkey.  The Mirandas don't have the plastic tab in them since the made in country is placed on a leather tab instead, and I don't see the gold plated metal heat stamp that should be inside the bag.  I agree that they DO NOT make them of pebbled leather. I don't believe this bag is authentic. The shape is all wonky and doesn't look right.
> 
> Also, the seller has only sold ONE designer bag in the past. The price is way too low for a Miranda in that good of condition.. I would not trust buying from this seller because of lack of designer bags selling history,  and I have never seen the Miranda in pebbled leather before.I will email Jojo and have her take a look, but I'm pretty sure she is going to agree. Maybe there is one we are not aware of? Jojo will know. I will PM her now to come and have a look at it.



I believe this is an authentic large Miranda in Royal textured leather. It may have been an exclusive to Saks awhile back. Though some of the pictures are blurry, the key features look accurate. The seller has sold many authentic designer bags including LV and Fendi, and I would feel comfortable purchasing this Miranda!


----------



## mor

Thank you all for your feedback. Not sure if I'll get it, it's pretty but I just have hard time trusting sellers on eBay...


----------



## CinthiaZ

mor said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. Not sure if I'll get it, it's pretty but I just have hard time trusting sellers on eBay...


Jojo knows her bags. She's our number one authenticaor here. If she says it's authentic, you can trust she is correct. Sorry I was wrong, but I want to ask Jojo, where she sees all here previos listings?? I only saw one??


----------



## cdtracing

mor said:


> Hello,
> Will you please be able to authenticate this Miranda MK bag?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Miranda Satchel Tote In Royal Blue
> Listing number: 301531338304
> Seller: emmstar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301531338304?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!





jojon21 said:


> I believe this is an authentic large Miranda in Royal textured leather. It may have been an exclusive to Saks awhile back. Though some of the pictures are blurry, the key features look accurate. The seller has sold many authentic designer bags including LV and Fendi, and I would feel comfortable purchasing this Miranda!





mor said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. Not sure if I'll get it, it's pretty but I just have hard time trusting sellers on eBay...





CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo knows her bags. She's our number one authenticaor here. If she says it's authentic, you can trust she is correct. Sorry I was wrong, but I want to ask Jojo, where she sees all here previos listings?? I only saw one??



I was unaware of an exclusive Miranda for Saks.  This is why I wanted CinthaiZ & JoJon21 to look at the listings & pictures.  Some things about the bag were right but other things, like the missing metal name plate & pebble leather, were an issue for me.  I'm glad Jojo corrected me.  I also saw in the seller's listings that she has sold other authentic bags without complaints.  Jojo knows her MK bags & if she says it's authentic, then it is.  This is why it's always a good idea to have more than one to authenticate a listing.  I'm sorry I was wrong.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I was unaware of an exclusive Miranda for Saks.  This is why I wanted CinthaiZ & JoJon21 to look at the listings & pictures.  Some things about the bag were right but other things, like the missing metal name plate & pebble leather, were an issue for me.  I'm glad Jojo corrected me.  I also saw in the seller's listings that she has sold other authentic bags without complaints.  Jojo knows her MK bags & if she says it's authentic, then it is.  This is why it's always a good idea to have more than one to authenticate a listing.  I'm sorry I was wrong.


There's always going to be one or two bags some of us will not recognize. Jojo say I am best with the vintage bags, which is true. And you and Jojo know just about ALL of the newer bags and many vintage! You did tell her to wait and said you were unsure, so no need to apologize, you do an awesome job here and have helped many people!!  I personally thank you for all your hard work here! That bag threw me me off too, but like Jojo said, it is a limited edition, so we are lucky we had one of us to recognize it! And THAT is why, we are such a great team! and I am proud to be working with you !!  I LOVE you and Jojo!!


----------



## mor

CinthiaZ said:


> There's always going to be one or two bags some of us will not recognize. Jojo say I am best with the vintage bags, which is true. And you and Jojo know just about ALL of the newer bags and many vintage! You did tell her to wait and said you were unsure, so no need to apologize, you do an awesome job here and have helped many people!!  I personally thank you for all your hard work here! That bag threw me me off too, but like Jojo said, it is a limited edition, so we are lucky we had one of us to recognize it! And THAT is why, we are such a great team! and I am proud to be working with you !!  I LOVE you and Jojo!!



Thank you for the fast response and for taking the time to help me, I really appreciate it!!! I did do a google search and it looks like this bag was sold at Saks. I'm just on the fence on weather to buy a used bag from ebay or just get a new one 
Again thank you, you are all awesome!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> There's always going to be one or two bags some of us will not recognize. Jojo say I am best with the vintage bags, which is true. And you and Jojo know just about ALL of the newer bags and many vintage! You did tell her to wait and said you were unsure, so no need to apologize, you do an awesome job here and have helped many people!!  I personally thank you for all your hard work here! That bag threw me me off too, but like Jojo said, it is a limited edition, so we are lucky we had one of us to recognize it! And THAT is why, we are such a great team! and I am proud to be working with you !!  I LOVE you and Jojo!!



I appreciate that.  You're never to old to learn something new.  And MK has so many bags over a 30 yr career that it's tough to keep up with them all.  I appreciate you & Jojo for all y'alls knowledge & help.  It takes a team to keep up.  My love to you & Jojo, as well!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I appreciate that.  You're never to old to learn something new.  And MK has so many bags over a 30 yr career that it's tough to keep up with them all.  I appreciate you & Jojo for all y'alls knowledge & help.  It takes a team to keep up.  My love to you & Jojo, as well!!


I know Jojo is so glad we are helping her here now. Can you believe she was the ONLY one for such a long time! I know she is relieved to get help and that we are happy to help her, but she really is what I call, our "Fairy God Mother" !! lol!  It is nice to know when we are stuck we can just click our heels 3 times and poof! The Fairy God Mother to the rescue! lol!  She is really something and we all learn so much from her. I am just glad it is so easy to get her here!


----------



## ingridvee

Hello ladies!
Will you please help me authenticate this MK bag?
I bought it from the Mercari app, which unfortunately you can't link, and I'm not even sure of the model name other than it is a small satchel. It was a bag I just saw, loved and immediately bought. It did not come with the original strap (which the seller informed me of ahead of time) and no MK medallion. This attributed to its low price. 

Number inside bag: 35S3GSAS1L

Pictures:
http://i.imgur.com/qBOTFOX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KtwGQru.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Fd0JGqO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lofTcMg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QQxg9fr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hSzn4e2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hTmvc9Z.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/X2fAMdt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/a7kuhjo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sFR55ce.jpg


----------



## CinthiaZ

ingridvee said:


> Hello ladies!
> Will you please help me authenticate this MK bag?
> I bought it from the Mercari app, which unfortunately you can't link, and I'm not even sure of the model name other than it is a small satchel. It was a bag I just saw, loved and immediately bought. It did not come with the original strap (which the seller informed me of ahead of time) and no MK medallion. This attributed to its low price.
> 
> Number inside bag: 35S3GSAS1L
> 
> Pictures:
> http://i.imgur.com/qBOTFOX.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KtwGQru.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Fd0JGqO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/lofTcMg.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/QQxg9fr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hSzn4e2.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hTmvc9Z.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/X2fAMdt.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/a7kuhjo.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/sFR55ce.jpg


This is an authentic MK satchel. No doubt!  You may be able to get the style name in the 'identify this Michael Kors ' thread.


----------



## ingridvee

CinthiaZ said:


> This is an authentic MK satchel. No doubt!  You may be able to get the style name in the 'identify this Michael Kors ' thread.


Thank you, CinthiaZ!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This is an authentic MK satchel. No doubt!  You may be able to get the style name in the 'identify this Michael Kors ' thread.



Agreed.  It's an authentic satchel.


----------



## missphilippa

So I'm determined to own a Casey bag for a low price lol. Found another one from an eBay seller with 100% positive feedback. Listing is:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181659244387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I asked the seller for additional pics, seller was very accommodating and quickly sent me the requested pics. However, I'm not sure if it's authentic? Please help out, thanks so much


----------



## missphilippa

I can't seem to post more than 1 pic per post. Here are additional pics


----------



## missphilippa

Third pic sent


----------



## glover*

Hello Ladies. Just got this baby today. This is my 1st MK.
Please help me authenticate this bag. It's MK jet set east west in Apple.
Thank you


----------



## glover*

cont..


----------



## jojon21

glover* said:


> Hello Ladies. Just got this baby today. This is my 1st MK.
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It's MK jet set east west in Apple.
> Thank you




Authentic based on both sets of your photos! Apple is such a pretty color - enjoy!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> So I'm determined to own a Casey bag for a low price lol. Found another one from an eBay seller with 100% positive feedback. Listing is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181659244387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for additional pics, seller was very accommodating and quickly sent me the requested pics. However, I'm not sure if it's authentic? Please help out, thanks so much


This bag is authentic and the seller is quite reputable. Checked all her other bags as well and all of them are authentic. Your bag has all the correct tags, lining , hardware, etc. Authentic and very nice!


----------



## tamarino

Hello, can you help me and autenticate this bag for me? It's selma messenger, i saw her on polish ebay


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello, can you help me and autenticate this bag for me? It's selma messenger, i saw her on polish ebay


Definitely authentic!


----------



## tamarino

CinthiaZ said:


> Definitely authentic!



thank you very much! so im really happy because it's quite cheap


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> thank you very much! so im really happy because it's quite cheap


You are very welcome! Don't you love it when you get a great bargain??!! That is a beautiful , authentic Michael Kors!


----------



## cdtracing

glover* said:


> cont..



Yes, everything looks correct.  It's authentic.  It's a great bag. Enjoy it & congrats on your first Michael Kors!


----------



## cdtracing

tamarino said:


> Hello, can you help me and autenticate this bag for me? It's selma messenger, i saw her on polish ebay



Yes, It's authentic.  Great little bag!!


----------



## tamarino

cdtracing said:


> Yes, It's authentic.  Great little bag!!




Thank you for your answear!!


----------



## prettyczel

hi! can someone help me authenticate this bag? thanks!



 Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Studded Bag
 Listing number: 161604995962
 Seller: anakngtokwa
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25a0688b7a


----------



## cdtracing

prettyczel said:


> hi! can someone help me authenticate this bag? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Studded Bag
> Listing number: 161604995962
> Seller: anakngtokwa
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25a0688b7a



The pictures look good so far.  The listing says it's navy but it looks black to me.  I would ask for the made in country & date tag that is inside the bag along the seam to be sure.


----------



## CinthiaZ

prettyczel said:


> hi! can someone help me authenticate this bag? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Studded Bag
> Listing number: 161604995962
> Seller: anakngtokwa
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Michael-Kors...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item25a0688b7a





cdtracing said:


> The pictures look good so far.  The listing says it's navy but it looks black to me.  I would ask for the made in country & date tag that is inside the bag along the seam to be sure.



I am going to go ahead and say it is authentic. Everything aligns perfectly from the pics that are posted and the receipts and care cards are all legit too. I would feel comfortable purchasing it myself.


----------



## ahsmith3

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Michael Kors wallet. Thank you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ahsmith3 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Michael Kors wallet. Thank you!!!



I will say authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ahsmith3 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Michael Kors wallet. Thank you!!!





cdtracing said:


> I will say authentic.




Agreed! Authentic!


----------



## melbo

Hello ladies!  Here another local add. 
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4847305420.html
I say it is authentic, but I'm still a newbie and I don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Hello ladies!  Here another local add.
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4847305420.html
> I say it is authentic, but I'm still a newbie and I don't want to make a mistake.



It's authentic but I don't understand why the seller posted a picture of the key from a brown handbag.  Craigslist is a site to be real careful of.  If you can meet the person in a very public place so you can examine the bag in person, even better.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic but I don't understand why the seller posted a picture of the key from a brown handbag.  Craigslist is a site to be real careful of.  If you can meet the person in a very public place so you can examine the bag in person, even better.



I agree. I will ask her to send another picture with better lighting of the key as well as the tag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Hello ladies!  Here another local add.
> http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/clo/4847305420.html
> I say it is authentic, but I'm still a newbie and I don't want to make a mistake.





melbo said:


> I agree. I will ask her to send another picture with better lighting of the key as well as the tag.



Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. It does appear to be authentic but be sure you get it for a good price because ink does not come out! And yes, there are no guarantees on Craigslist and if you meet them in person, DO NOT go by yourself!


----------



## missphilippa

missphilippa said:


> So I'm determined to own a Casey bag for a low price lol. Found another one from an eBay seller with 100% positive feedback. Listing is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181659244387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for additional pics, seller was very accommodating and quickly sent me the requested pics. However, I'm not sure if it's authentic? Please help out, thanks so much





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic and the seller is quite reputable. Checked all her other bags as well and all of them are authentic. Your bag has all the correct tags, lining , hardware, etc. Authentic and very nice!




Thanks so much! So some Casey bags have metal plates and some have heat stamps? I remember when I posted another Casey bag listing it was mentioned that Casey line have metal plates. Plus I'm not used to the font type used on this heat stamp lol. Thanks again! I'm excited to buy this item.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Thanks so much! So some Casey bags have metal plates and some have heat stamps? I remember when I posted another Casey bag listing it was mentioned that Casey line have metal plates. Plus I'm not used to the font type used on this heat stamp lol. Thanks again! I'm excited to buy this item.


It is my understanding, that leather heat stamped tag she showed you is what they use in place of the plastic made in country tags as seen on all the 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' bags collection. Since this bag is from the MICHAEL KORS collection, which is their original higher end collection, that tag she sent you,is on the seam of the lining and is not located where the gold metal plate would be. If you look closely, you will see that. These higher end bags like the Miranda and this Casey, will have a leather tag instead of the clear plastic or whatever their made of. Always looked like a clear plastic to me. It should have the metal plate as well and looks like I can see it in the third photo. I have seen enough to verify. You can ask to see the gold plate as well. It should be there and I think I see it peeping out where it should be, which is on the same side wall zipper compartment, She only sent you a pic of the made in tag. Plus after investigating all of her other bags present and past, I just saw enough to be confident the bag is authentic. 
  If you want to ask her for a pic of the gold plate, go for it, but I really think I see it there in the one one photo.


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Thanks so much! So some Casey bags have metal plates and some have heat stamps? I remember when I posted another Casey bag listing it was mentioned that Casey line have metal plates. Plus I'm not used to the font type used on this heat stamp lol. Thanks again! I'm excited to buy this item.



From the listing, it looks like this one has the metal name plate.  Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Third pic sent


This is the photo ( #3)  I am seeing the gold plate. Do you see it? Or am I hallucinating again? lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This is the photo ( #3)  I am seeing the gold plate. Do you see it? Or am I hallucinating again? lol!



That's the metal name plate.  The other picture is the leather heat stamp with country of origin.  From my research, the higher end bags use a leather made in country tag instead of the plastic ones used on the Michael Michael Kors collections.


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> It is my understanding, that leather heat stamped tag she showed you is what they use in place of the plastic made in country tags as seen on all the 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' bags collection. Since this bag is from the MICHAEL KORS collection, which is their original higher end collection, that tag she sent you,is on the seam of the lining and is not located where the gold metal plate would be. If you look closely, you will see that. These higher end bags like the Miranda and this Casey, will have a leather tag instead of the clear plastic or whatever their made of. Always looked like a clear plastic to me. It should have the metal plate as well and looks like I can see it in the third photo. I have seen enough to verify. You can ask to see the gold plate as well. It should be there and I think I see it peeping out where it should be, which is on the same side wall zipper compartment, She only sent you a pic of the made in tag. Plus after investigating all of her other bags present and past, I just saw enough to be confident the bag is authentic.
> If you want to ask her for a pic of the gold plate, go for it, but I really think I see it there in the one one photo.





cdtracing said:


> From the listing, it looks like this one has the metal name plate.  Yes, it's authentic.





CinthiaZ said:


> This is the photo ( #3)  I am seeing the gold plate. Do you see it? Or am I hallucinating again? lol!





cdtracing said:


> That's the metal name plate.  The other picture is the leather heat stamp with country of origin.  From my research, the higher end bags use a leather made in country tag instead of the plastic ones used on the Michael Michael Kors collections.




Now that you've mentioned it, now I noticed the metal plate peeking out on that pic lol! Thanks! 
And the seller is very friendly and accommodating actually. I feel comfortable with her, so I'm gonna buy the item. Thanks again!


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, now I noticed the metal plate peeking out on that pic lol! Thanks!
> And the seller is very friendly and accommodating actually. I feel comfortable with her, so I'm gonna buy the item. Thanks again!



I would say you're safe in buying this one.  This is a reliable seller.


----------



## glover*

jojon21 said:


> Authentic based on both sets of your photos! Apple is such a pretty color - enjoy!!


thank you so much for your answer


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> It is my understanding, that leather heat stamped tag she showed you is what they use in place of the plastic made in country tags as seen on all the 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' bags collection. Since this bag is from the MICHAEL KORS collection, which is their original higher end collection, that tag she sent you,is on the seam of the lining and is not located where the gold metal plate would be. If you look closely, you will see that. These higher end bags like the Miranda and this Casey, will have a leather tag instead of the clear plastic or whatever their made of. Always looked like a clear plastic to me. It should have the metal plate as well and looks like I can see it in the third photo. I have seen enough to verify. You can ask to see the gold plate as well. It should be there and I think I see it peeping out where it should be, which is on the same side wall zipper compartment, She only sent you a pic of the made in tag. Plus after investigating all of her other bags present and past, I just saw enough to be confident the bag is authentic.
> If you want to ask her for a pic of the gold plate, go for it, but I really think I see it there in the one one photo.





cdtracing said:


> That's the metal name plate.  The other picture is the leather heat stamp with country of origin.  From my research, the higher end bags use a leather
> made in country tag instead of the plastic ones used on the Michael Michael Kors collections.



YEP!! That is exactly what I said! Only how is it you can say it in so many less words!?? lol! I need a whole paragraph! Oh, I see, you said it in 3 posts. I just said it all in one. I guess I don't need to learn short hand! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YEP!! That is exactly what I said! Only how is it you can say it in so many less words!?? lol! I need a whole paragraph!



LOL!!  Your explanations are more colorful.  Mine are just to the point.  I'm what my husband calls a "bottom line" person. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> LOL!!  Your explanations are more colorful.  Mine are just to the point.  I'm what my husband calls a "bottom line" person. LOL


Yes but wait! Then I noticed you said it all in 3 different posts! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes but wait! Then I noticed you said it all in 3 different posts! lol!



Hahahahaahah!


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> YEP!! That is exactly what I said! Only how is it you can say it in so many less words!?? lol! I need a whole paragraph! Oh, I see, you said it in 3 posts. I just said it all in one. I guess I don't need to learn short hand! lol!





cdtracing said:


> LOL!!  Your explanations are more colorful.  Mine are just to the point.  I'm what my husband calls a "bottom line" person. LOL




I love both your explanations lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> I love both your explanations lol!


:


----------



## prettyczel

cdtracing said:


> The pictures look good so far.  The listing says it's navy but it looks black to me.  I would ask for the made in country & date tag that is inside the bag along the seam to be sure.





CinthiaZ said:


> I am going to go ahead and say it is authentic. Everything aligns perfectly from the pics that are posted and the receipts and care cards are all legit too. I would feel comfortable purchasing it myself.




Thanks much cdtracing & CinthiaZ!


----------



## CinthiaZ

prettyczel said:


> Thanks much cdtracing & CinthiaZ!


----------



## rocksmart

Hi all, I am brand new here and unsure of exactly where to post as I am not allowed to start a thread. I would like information about a purse I listed on Ebay today. I found it at an estate sale. I am not familiar with Michael Kors, I have in the past sold a lot of Coach and Dooney & Bourke and studied them well. This bag seems to have authentic signs, however I cannot find one exactly like it anywhere. I am interested to know when it might have been made and what the new price might have been. Thank you for any help,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MICHAEL-KORS-RARE-Basket-PURSE-Handbag-Most-Awesome-Ever-/291388935269?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## cdtracing

rocksmart said:


> Hi all, I am brand new here and unsure of exactly where to post as I am not allowed to start a thread. I would like information about a purse I listed on Ebay today. I found it at an estate sale. I am not familiar with Michael Kors, I have in the past sold a lot of Coach and Dooney & Bourke and studied them well. This bag seems to have authentic signs, however I cannot find one exactly like it anywhere. I am interested to know when it might have been made and what the new price might have been. Thank you for any help,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MICHAEL-KORS-RARE-Basket-PURSE-Handbag-Most-Awesome-Ever-/291388935269?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



I have never seen one like this.  Can you post more pictures of the interior lining?  Is there any tags inside along the lining seam that states what country it was made in or has numbers on it.  This is one for CinthiaZ to look at.  She's the authority on vintage bags & knows more about them than I.  I would like to about this one my self so I'm off to do some research. 
After doing some research, I still have not found this particular bag.  I have found bags from the MK Santorini Collection that have this same locking mechanism.  I don't know if this is from this collection or not...this collection does have raffia straw & wicker rattan bags.  I know MK was making summer straw & wicker purses in 2007.  I'll do more research.


----------



## CinthiaZ

rocksmart said:


> Hi all, I am brand new here and unsure of exactly where to post as I am not allowed to start a thread. I would like information about a purse I listed on Ebay today. I found it at an estate sale. I am not familiar with Michael Kors, I have in the past sold a lot of Coach and Dooney & Bourke and studied them well. This bag seems to have authentic signs, however I cannot find one exactly like it anywhere. I am interested to know when it might have been made and what the new price might have been. Thank you for any help,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MICHAEL-KORS-RARE-Basket-PURSE-Handbag-Most-Awesome-Ever-/291388935269?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT





cdtracing said:


> I have never seen one like this.  Can you post more pictures of the interior lining?  Is there any tags inside along the lining seam that states what country it was made in or has numbers on it.  This is one for CinthiaZ to look at.  She's the authority on vintage bags & knows more about them than I.  I would like to about this one my self so I'm off to do some research.



Hi, This bag is very rare and unique. It is from the MK SANTORINI collection and it is authentic. I would put the style name Santorini in the title bacause there are many that collect these Santorini bags and yours appears to be in a rare style of the Santorini.

Here is an ebay listing for another Santorini that you can compare it to, that has the same materials, and hardware except for this has a different shape to it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I have never seen one like this.  Can you post more pictures of the interior lining?  Is there any tags inside along the lining seam that states what country it was made in or has numbers on it.  This is one for CinthiaZ to look at.  She's the authority on vintage bags & knows more about them than I.  I would like to about this one my self so I'm off to do some research.





rocksmart said:


> Hi all, I am brand new here and unsure of exactly where to post as I am not allowed to start a thread. I would like information about a purse I listed on Ebay today. I found it at an estate sale. I am not familiar with Michael Kors, I have in the past sold a lot of Coach and Dooney & Bourke and studied them well. This bag seems to have authentic signs, however I cannot find one exactly like it anywhere. I am interested to know when it might have been made and what the new price might have been. Thank you for any help,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-MICHAEL-KORS-RARE-Basket-PURSE-Handbag-Most-Awesome-Ever-/291388935269?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT




Also, I can tell be the impeccable CONTRAST stitching around the zipper compartment and by the zipper pull, besides the label and the weave in the thick cloth lining, that this bag is authentic.  However, buyers that don't know these things are always looking for the 'made in country' tag, that you will find on the left seam of the lining. You would do better, to add a photo of this to help insure your buyers it is authentic. They can't recognize things like stitching and zipper pulls.  If you post a pic of it here we might be able to tell you when it was made, although many of the vintage bags didn't have a date code under the country made in. Please let me know if this one does, I am curious. Thank you.

If I might make a suggestion, here is what would be good for your title since there IS leather on the bag.  
 'Michael Kors Rare SANTORINI Straw and Leather Vintage Tote / Basket bag'

Your keywords in your title are very important for those doing a search that will type these words into their search bar.


----------



## rocksmart

cdtracing said:


> I have never seen one like this.  Can you post more pictures of the interior lining?  Is there any tags inside along the lining seam that states what country it was made in or has numbers on it.  This is one for CinthiaZ to look at.  She's the authority on vintage bags & knows more about them than I.  I would like to about this one my self so I'm off to do some research.
> After doing some research, I still have not found this particular bag.  I have found bags from the MK Santorini Collection that have this same locking mechanism.  I don't know if this is from this collection or not...this collection does have raffia straw & wicker rattan bags.  I know MK was making summer straw & wicker purses in 2007.  I'll do more research.


There are no tags inside, I looked before I listed. There is very little room inside, so I'm sure it wouldn't be for everyday use. It is very well made, heavy hardware, even stitches and good leather. That is all I know about it.


----------



## rocksmart

My photos are saved on my computer, I don't know how to upload with a url.


----------



## rocksmart

CinthiaZ said:


> Also, I can tell be the impeccable CONTRAST stitching around the zipper compartment and by the zipper pull, besides the label and the weave in the thick cloth lining, that this bag is authentic.  However, buyers that don't know these things are always looking for the 'made in country' tag, that you will find on the left seam of the lining. You would do better, to add a photo of this to help insure your buyers it is authentic. They can't recognize things like stitching and zipper pulls.  If you post a pic of it here we might be able to tell you when it was made, although many of the vintage bags didn't have a date code under the country made in. Please let me know if this one does, I am curious. Thank you.
> 
> If I might make a suggestion, here is what would be good for your title since there IS leather on the bag.
> 'Michael Kors Rare SANTORINI Straw and Leather Vintage Tote / Basket bag'
> 
> Your keywords in your title are very important for those doing a search that will type these words into their search bar.


Thank you for your help. I did see that one that you referenced and saw that it had the same type of hardware. I will add to my title, but I'm afraid there is no tag inside


----------



## rocksmart

rocksmart said:


> Thank you for your help. I did see that one that you referenced and saw that it had the same type of hardware. I will add to my title, but I'm afraid there is no tag inside


I did find the tag finally, getting a picture is hard, but I will add to listing. It says Made in China with nothing on the reverse


----------



## cdtracing

rocksmart said:


> I did find the tag finally, getting a picture is hard, but I will add to listing. It says Made in China with nothing on the reverse



As Cinthia has stated, it's an authentic RARE vintage bag.  The heat stamp, lining & stitching are correct.  I'm convinced it's part of the Santorini Collection; I just wish I could find what year this one debuted.  It's great for collectors.


----------



## rocksmart

Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

rocksmart said:


> I did find the tag finally, getting a picture is hard, but I will add to listing. It says Made in China with nothing on the reverse


Yes , many of the vintage bags did not have a date code on the country tag. So this is even more vintage than I suspected. It is probably from the late eighties. 1987 would be good guess. Those are the ones that didn't have numbers on them. Glad we could help! Good Luck!

One more thing, doesn't the lining pull out of the bag?? See if it will pull inside out. It is easier to get a pic of the tag that way.


----------



## skyeatnight

Can anyone authenticate what I believe is a patent Michael Kors Jet Set Tote.  Made in Vietnam AV1309?  I can't seem to find a patent version of the jet set.  It has the MK in circles in the lining and is black.


----------



## cdtracing

skyeatnight said:


> Can anyone authenticate what I believe is a patent Michael Kors Jet Set Tote.  Made in Vietnam AV1309?  I can't seem to find a patent version of the jet set.  It has the MK in circles in the lining and is black.



Not enough pictures to authenticate.  Will need to post clear pictures of the interior & the lining, the stitching, hardware, & any interior heat stamps & tags.


----------



## jojon21

skyeatnight said:


> Can anyone authenticate what I believe is a patent Michael Kors Jet Set Tote.  Made in Vietnam AV1309?  I can't seem to find a patent version of the jet set.  It has the MK in circles in the lining and is black.



Based on only the 2 photos and the info on your tag inside, this bag is authentic ~ I used to own this same bag. Please provide photos of the other necessary areas and we can confirm 100%!


----------



## debunga81

Hi. Can you authenticate this bag?

MK Selma Medium in Luggage


----------



## debunga81

More photos...


----------



## skyeatnight

jojon21 said:


> Based on only the 2 photos and the info on your tag inside, this bag is authentic ~ I used to own this same bag. Please provide photos of the other necessary areas and we can confirm 100%!


Thank you so much for your reply.  I bought the bag off ebay and am due to receive tomorrow.  I will take more pictures of the inside, lining, stitching, metal work and stamps once I have the bag.  Many thanks again.


----------



## jojon21

debunga81 said:


> More photos...



Looks good!


----------



## debunga81

Thank you so much


----------



## jennysong

Can someone authenticate this MK wristlet/clutch please? I've never seen the style so Im not sure.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jennysong said:


> Can someone authenticate this MK wristlet/clutch please? I've never seen the style so Im not sure.


 I can tell you that this is simply,  a 
'Michael Kors Whip Stitched Tassel Wristlet in Luggage Color', It is not from any particular collection I am aware of, other than one of their Whipped Stitch designs, and is really cute by the way! It is authentic, but would be good to see interior.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Looks good!





debunga81 said:


> More photos...




  +1   AUTHENTIC!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> As Cinthia has stated, it's an authentic RARE vintage bag.  The heat stamp, lining & stitching are correct.  I'm convinced it's part of the Santorini Collection; I just wish I could find what year this one debuted.  It's great for collectors.




CD, just to let you know, that when the vintage bags have only the Made in Country on them with no date code, they are usually from between 1981 and 1989. They did't start adding the date codes until 1990 or so.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> CD, just to let you know, that when the vintage bags have only the Made in Country on them with no date code, they are usually from between 1981 and 1989. They did't start adding the date codes until 1990 or so.



Good to know. 
Kinda like Fendi & their hologram tags.  Fendi didn't start including the hologram tag until 2004.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Good to know.
> Kinda like Fendi & their hologram tags.  Fendi didn't start including the hologram tag until 2004.


lol! I never even saw a Fendi! Too wrapped up in Coach and Michael Kors! I am afraid to look at anything else! lol!


----------



## melbo

One of the sellers I've purchased purses from the past sent me a pic of another one she's looking to sell for $40 OBO. Everything looks okay, but would like a confirmation from you talented girls. &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> One of the sellers I've purchased purses from the past sent me a pic of another one she's looking to sell for $40 OBO. Everything looks okay, but would like a confirmation from you talented girls. &#128077;&#128522;


Authentic! Nice Python bag! Good price!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> One of the sellers I've purchased purses from the past sent me a pic of another one she's looking to sell for $40 OBO. Everything looks okay, but would like a confirmation from you talented girls. &#128077;&#128522;



Awesome authentic Python.  That's a killer price too.  Metallic colors have become the new neutrals.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HUH???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authen...492?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190dd58a4


----------



## Rieban

Hello!

I would need your help to authenticate one of my Michael Kors bags. 
I bought it little less than 2 years ago second hand from the first owner, who said she bought it from Stockmann department store in Helsinki, Finland. 
I do not have any reason to believe that it would be a fake and it does not look fake to me (I lived 5 years in China and have seen plenty of fakes). Everything seems immaculately sewn. 

But, I am not so familiar with Michael Kors products and i am thinking of selling this clutch and would want to be 100% sure of the authenticity of it before selling it. 
Unfortunately I cannot remember any more the name of the model. I would be very grateful if you could help me to find that as well 

Thank you so much in advance!

Sincerely, Maria


----------



## cdtracing

Rieban said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would need your help to authenticate one of my Michael Kors bags.
> I bought it little less than 2 years ago second hand from the first owner, who said she bought it from Stockmann department store in Helsinki, Finland.
> I do not have any reason to believe that it would be a fake and it does not look fake to me (I lived 5 years in China and have seen plenty of fakes). Everything seems immaculately sewn.
> 
> But, I am not so familiar with Michael Kors products and i am thinking of selling this clutch and would want to be 100% sure of the authenticity of it before selling it.
> Unfortunately I cannot remember any more the name of the model. I would be very grateful if you could help me to find that as well
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Sincerely, Maria



It's authentic but would still like to see a picture of the interior heat stamp.  MK makes a variety of clutches, wallets, & handbags with buckles.  Some have names & some do not.  I have seen a few of these online but a name for it is not given.  Perhaps Jojon21 or CinthiaZ can take a look & know if this has a name.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> As Cinthia has stated, it's an authentic RARE vintage bag.  The heat stamp, lining & stitching are correct.  I'm convinced it's part of the Santorini Collection; I just wish I could find what year this one debuted.  It's great for collectors.





Rieban said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would need your help to authenticate one of my Michael Kors bags.
> I bought it little less than 2 years ago second hand from the first owner, who said she bought it from Stockmann department store in Helsinki, Finland.
> I do not have any reason to believe that it would be a fake and it does not look fake to me (I lived 5 years in China and have seen plenty of fakes). Everything seems immaculately sewn.
> 
> But, I am not so familiar with Michael Kors products and i am thinking of selling this clutch and would want to be 100% sure of the authenticity of it before selling it.
> Unfortunately I cannot remember any more the name of the model. I would be very grateful if you could help me to find that as well
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Sincerely, Maria





cdtracing said:


> It's authentic but would still like to see a picture of the interior heat stamp.  MK makes a variety of clutches, wallets, & handbags with buckles.  Some have names & some do not.  I have seen a few of these online but a name for it is not given.  Perhaps Jojon21 or CinthiaZ can take a look & know if this has a name.



I agree that it is definitely authentic. Judging by the dust cover, if that is the one that came with it, it is a vintage clutch from the mid 90s. I tried to find anoter one like it , but could not. It is a very RARE clutch in pebbled leather is about as much information as I can give you. Jojo21 might recognise it. But the main thing, is that it IS authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

jennysong said:


> Can someone authenticate this MK wristlet/clutch please? I've never seen the style so Im not sure.





CinthiaZ said:


> I can tell you that this is simply,  a
> 'Michael Kors Whip Stitched Tassel Wristlet in Luggage Color', It is not from any particular collection I am aware of, other than one of their Whipped Stitch designs, and is really cute by the way! It is authentic, but would be good to see interior.



In doing some research on this, I believe this is the Astor Grommet Whipped Stitch clutch/wristlet.  I've seen a few on line but very few.


----------



## debunga81

CinthiaZ said:


> +1   AUTHENTIC!!


Thanks so much ladies


----------



## jojon21

Rieban said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would need your help to authenticate one of my Michael Kors bags.
> I bought it little less than 2 years ago second hand from the first owner, who said she bought it from Stockmann department store in Helsinki, Finland.
> I do not have any reason to believe that it would be a fake and it does not look fake to me (I lived 5 years in China and have seen plenty of fakes). Everything seems immaculately sewn.
> 
> But, I am not so familiar with Michael Kors products and i am thinking of selling this clutch and would want to be 100% sure of the authenticity of it before selling it.
> Unfortunately I cannot remember any more the name of the model. I would be very grateful if you could help me to find that as well
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Sincerely, Maria



Looks authentic to me as well! I believe it's called the Morgan clutch!



cdtracing said:


> It's authentic but would still like to see a picture of the interior heat stamp.  MK makes a variety of clutches, wallets, & handbags with buckles.  Some have names & some do not.  I have seen a few of these online but a name for it is not given.  Perhaps Jojon21 or CinthiaZ can take a look & know if this has a name.





CinthiaZ said:


> I agree that it is definitely authentic. Judging by the dust cover, if that is the one that came with it, it is a vintage clutch from the mid 90s. I tried to find anoter one like it , but could not. It is a very RARE clutch in pebbled leather is about as much information as I can give you. Jojo21 might recognise it. But the main thing, is that it IS authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Looks authentic to me as well! I believe it's called the Morgan clutch!


Jojo, am missing something here?? lol! This can't be real, right?? Or is it some giveaway edition??


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authentic-Michael-kors-demin-tote-limited-edition-/281610862991?


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo, am missing something here?? lol! This can't be real, right?? Or is it some giveaway edition??
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authentic-Michael-kors-demin-tote-limited-edition-/281610862991?



+1! Would like to know more!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo, am missing something here?? lol! This can't be real, right?? Or is it some giveaway edition??
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authentic-Michael-kors-demin-tote-limited-edition-/281610862991?



Hmmmm...this is a puzzler, never saw this one before. Maybe a store GWP or giveaway like you said? Can't even venture a guess on this one!


----------



## cdtracing

Jojo, am missing something here?? lol! This can't be real, right?? Or is it some giveaway edition??


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authent.../281610862991?




jojon21 said:


> Hmmmm...this is a puzzler, never saw this one before. Maybe a store GWP or giveaway like you said? Can't even venture a guess on this one!



I have no idea on this one.  I've never seen anything like this before.  Could it be promotional store giveaway??  This is a real head scratcher.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Jojo, am missing something here?? lol! This can't be real, right?? Or is it some giveaway edition??
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authent.../281610862991?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea on this one.  I've never seen anything like this before.  Could it be promotional store giveaway??  This is a real head scratcher.





melbo said:


> +1! Would like to know more!



I know ! It has me stumped too! It may be like we think it is, some kind of store givaway. I hate to report it if it is genuine, but wow! That is a denim bag I have ever seen from MK!! Did MK even make just ONE denim bag?? I've never seen any. I'm leaning more towards fake, but since we don't know, we'll just have to leave this to the buyers risk. I won't report anything unless I am positive. But yes, I think this is the first time we have all been stumped at the same time! lol! Put this on your calendar! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Hmmmm...this is a puzzler, never saw this one before. Maybe a store GWP or giveaway like you said? Can't even venture a guess on this one!





CinthiaZ said:


> I know ! It has me stumped too! It may be like we think it is, some kind of store givaway. I hate to report it if it is genuine, but wow! That is a denim bag I have ever seen from MK!! Did MK even make just ONE denim bag?? I've never seen any. I'm leaning more towards fake, but since we don't know, we'll just have to leave this to the buyers risk. I won't report anything unless I am positive. But yes, I think this is the first time we have all been stumped at the same time! lol! Put this on your calendar! lol!



I googled Michael Kors Denim bag & went to images.  A couple of pics of this came up.  Still don't know what to think of it.

http://www.polyvore.com/michael_kors_denim_handbag/thing?id=43090882

http://www.listia.com/auction/12911383-rare-new-michael-kors-denim-tote-gin-for


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I googled Michael Kors Denim bag & went to images.  A couple of pics of this came up.  Still don't know what to think of it.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/michael_kors_denim_handbag/thing?id=43090882
> 
> http://www.listia.com/auction/12911383-rare-new-michael-kors-denim-tote-gin-for


Yes, I found a couple of these too. ( link) That has to be one of their promotional giveaways or something. Those giveaway bags are usually pretty cheesy like that. Gonna let that one slide! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a3a99c80


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I found a couple of these too. ( link) That has to be one of their promotional giveaways or something. Those giveaway bags are usually pretty cheesy like that. Gonna let that one slide! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a3a99c80



LOL  So am I.


----------



## Ackm

Hi, nice to meet u all here. Can help me to check out whether this wallet is authentic? I get it from Misstudou facebook page.
the item is MK jet set continental saffiano wallet
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RSKx83KkUF0/VO8EE_AVUjI/AAAAAAAACWA/0_7PvImMHmU/w419-h565-no/10981607_10153602546028561_6195119249153329895_n.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qQ_7_nEGqY4/VO8BnVVrAQI/AAAAAAAACVs/DGT1cS6_UN8/w419-h565-no/10422007_10153602542233561_5040851739014020759_n.jpg
lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5XIpGXzm2uM/VO8BhcVc2zI/AAAAAAAACVc/EIS-GutjwDw/w762-h565-no/11021177_10153602543138561_5577931021565519716_n.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zXMyerFskaY/VO8BaX5nAyI/AAAAAAAACVM/94p_2jiovKA/w419-h565-no/11001857_10153602544063561_4905612300179754147_n.jpg
lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6josdxdXzfc/VO8BTXGzlHI/AAAAAAAACU8/hB8s_s6vHHo/w762-h565-no/10686627_10153602544953561_8941872392713860387_n.jpg


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I know ! It has me stumped too! It may be like we think it is, some kind of store givaway. I hate to report it if it is genuine, but wow! That is a denim bag I have ever seen from MK!! Did MK even make just ONE denim bag?? I've never seen any. I'm leaning more towards fake, but since we don't know, we'll just have to leave this to the buyers risk. I won't report anything unless I am positive. But yes, I think this is the first time we have all been stumped at the same time! lol! Put this on your calendar! lol!



Wouldn't this still have the made in/date of manufacturer? Plus that medallion is obviously from another bag. Let's be real, that leather strap does not match the rest of the denim.


----------



## cdtracing

Ackm said:


> Hi, nice to meet u all here. Can help me to check out whether this wallet is authentic? I get it from Misstudou facebook page.
> the item is MK jet set continental saffiano wallet
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RSKx83KkUF0/VO8EE_AVUjI/AAAAAAAACWA/0_7PvImMHmU/w419-h565-no/10981607_10153602546028561_6195119249153329895_n.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qQ_7_nEGqY4/VO8BnVVrAQI/AAAAAAAACVs/DGT1cS6_UN8/w419-h565-no/10422007_10153602542233561_5040851739014020759_n.jpg
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5XIpGXzm2uM/VO8BhcVc2zI/AAAAAAAACVc/EIS-GutjwDw/w762-h565-no/11021177_10153602543138561_5577931021565519716_n.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zXMyerFskaY/VO8BaX5nAyI/AAAAAAAACVM/94p_2jiovKA/w419-h565-no/11001857_10153602544063561_4905612300179754147_n.jpg
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6josdxdXzfc/VO8BTXGzlHI/AAAAAAAACU8/hB8s_s6vHHo/w762-h565-no/10686627_10153602544953561_8941872392713860387_n.jpg



Links don't work.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Links don't work.





Ackm said:


> Hi, nice to meet u all here. Can help me to check out whether this wallet is authentic? I get it from Misstudou facebook page.
> the item is MK jet set continental saffiano wallet
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RSKx83KkUF0/VO8EE_AVUjI/AAAAAAAACWA/0_7PvImMHmU/w419-h565-no/10981607_10153602546028561_6195119249153329895_n.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qQ_7_nEGqY4/VO8BnVVrAQI/AAAAAAAACVs/DGT1cS6_UN8/w419-h565-no/10422007_10153602542233561_5040851739014020759_n.jpg
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5XIpGXzm2uM/VO8BhcVc2zI/AAAAAAAACVc/EIS-GutjwDw/w762-h565-no/11021177_10153602543138561_5577931021565519716_n.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zXMyerFskaY/VO8BaX5nAyI/AAAAAAAACVM/94p_2jiovKA/w419-h565-no/11001857_10153602544063561_4905612300179754147_n.jpg
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6josdxdXzfc/VO8BTXGzlHI/AAAAAAAACU8/hB8s_s6vHHo/w762-h565-no/10686627_10153602544953561_8941872392713860387_n.jpg



After much difficulty of having to copy and paste all of your links in my search bar, I find the wallet to be authentic. There is a link placement you can choose from in you font and size bar, to add links properly. Thank you,


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Wouldn't this still have the made in/date of manufacturer? Plus that medallion is obviously from another bag. Let's be real, that leather strap does not match the rest of the denim.


 No, Melbo, it wouldn't if it is one of their 'promotional giveaway bags' . Those bags are NOT made like the ones they sell, so no, it would not have to have the made in/ date code tag. Most of those promotional bags do not. And make no mistake, we are very real here! lol! As far as the leather strap, there is no ryme or reason to those givaway bags. I am sure they just use left over scraps to produce them.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> No, Melbo, it wouldn't if it is one of their 'promotional giveaway bags' . Those bags are NOT made like the ones they sell, so no, it would not have to have the made in/ date code tag. Most of those promotional bags do not. And make no mistake, we are very real here! lol! As far as the leather strap, there is no ryme or reason to those givaway bags. I am sure they just use left over scraps to produce them.



Okay, good to know. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## CocoChannel

]Ok just checking to see if this bag is authentic? I sent them a message asking if they 100% guarantee authenticy and to get some inside pics. They replied that they do guarantee and if not I could return. I'm kinda leery since they have no feedback at all. What do you think? Here's the link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331485428427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> ]Ok just checking to see if this bag is authentic? I sent them a message asking if they 100% guarantee authenticy and to get some inside pics. They replied that they do guarantee and if not I could return. I'm kinda leery since they have no feedback at all. What do you think? Here's the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331485428427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I recognize that bag and believe it to be an authentic MK vintage bag in pebbled leather. It would good to see the interior lining and heat stamp . label and made in country tag. I'm fairly certain it is authentic though. Hardly any of their earlier original designs were counterfeited. That didn't start counterfeiting MK until later on. .Wouldn't hurt to ask seller for the requested pics to be 100%.

Oh wait! Just saw your pic! While it is hard to see, that is the correct interior for the bag. Authentic!


----------



## oublieux

Hi, I'm new here! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I purchased it on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/171687870539?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT   , the seller claims it was purchased at a us govt auction and has sold several of this same exact bag, same pics and everything. I compared it to my other 2 selmas and some things are off, however. 
1) the L on the front is kinda close to the E and almost crooked
2) the zipper pull of this one is not like the others, the corners are missing
3) the lining in the bottom, the MK is upside down; everywhere else it's normal
4) the lining feels thin, it's not like my others; i can feel the bag through it, there's no padding/thickness to it
5) the writing on the strap hooks is smaller and looks different, and begins closer than the other
6) the writing on the buckle of the strap goes in the opposite direction and is on the opposite side of the buckle
7) the writing on one of the feet is crooked
8) the dust bag it came with is much larger than others and doesn't feel as silky; also the writing is larger and a different "silver" than the others
9) *the tags on the inside*--they are located higher up in the purse than in my others, like next to the top of the pockets. also, the print on them is not bold like it is in my others, you can see little lines/jags in it. Also it says it's made in Indonesia, AI-1501...does that mean it was made in January of this year?? I wasn't sure they were even still making these ???
10) there's a vertical line in the purse on the front on the left, and a line above the michael kors logo.
11) i can't detect a leather smell from it, and there's some glue or something on one of the corners
I posted some comparison photos with my other selma (silver) hardware and dust bag so you can see. I had to continue the pics on another post since you can only upload 10.
Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## oublieux

pics cont'd...thank you for your help!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Wouldn't this still have the made in/date of manufacturer? Plus that medallion is obviously from another bag. Let's be real, that leather strap does not match the rest of the denim.





oublieux said:


> pics cont'd...thank you for your help!!



AUTHENTIC!! And you did a great job posting all the right pics! Thank you! See my second reply to you below.


----------



## CinthiaZ

oublieux said:


> Hi, I'm new here! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I purchased it on ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/171687870539?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT   , the seller claims it was purchased at a us govt auction and has sold several of this same exact bag, same pics and everything. I compared it to my other 2 selmas and some things are off, however.
> 1) the L on the front is kinda close to the E and almost crooked
> 2) the zipper pull of this one is not like the others, the corners are missing
> 3) the lining in the bottom, the MK is upside down; everywhere else it's normal
> 4) the lining feels thin, it's not like my others; i can feel the bag through it, there's no padding/thickness to it
> 5) the writing on the strap hooks is smaller and looks different, and begins closer than the other
> 6) the writing on the buckle of the strap goes in the opposite direction and is on the opposite side of the buckle
> 7) the writing on one of the feet is crooked
> 8) the dust bag it came with is much larger than others and doesn't feel as silky; also the writing is larger and a different "silver" than the others
> 9) *the tags on the inside*--they are located higher up in the purse than in my others, like next to the top of the pockets. also, the print on them is not bold like it is in my others, you can see little lines/jags in it. Also it says it's made in Indonesia, AI-1501...does that mean it was made in January of this year?? I wasn't sure they were even still making these ???
> 10) there's a vertical line in the purse on the front on the left, and a line above the michael kors logo.
> 11) i can't detect a leather smell from it, and there's some glue or something on one of the corners
> I posted some comparison photos with my other selma (silver) hardware and dust bag so you can see. I had to continue the pics on another post since you can only upload 10.
> Thank you so much for your help!!



The bag is authentic. It depends what year and what country the bag is made in. They are NOT all identical. Also, you bought from a Top Rated seller who is WELL Known for selling only authentic bags for many years. I checked her completed listings and all of her bags are authentic. She may be getting them from the MK outlet stores on sale. 
Unfortunately like most things these days, quality isn't as good as in the past. They cut back on many things and changes are evident.While the differences are apparent, they are minor and may have been an outlet bag.  None the less, your bag is authentic Michael Kors. That mark on the front is some sort of scratch and dent. If you are not happy with condition, return it, but NOT for authenticity. For damage.only, which may have happened during the shipping process.


----------



## oublieux

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic. It depends what year and what country the bag is made in. They are NOT all identical. Also, you bought from a Top Rated seller who is WELL Known for selling only authentic bags for many years. I checked her completed listings and all of her bags are authentic. She may be getting them from the MK outlet stores on sale.
> Unfortunately like most things these days, quality isn't as good as in the past. They cut back on many things and changes are evident.While the differences are apparent, they are minor and may have been an outlet bag.  None the less, your bag is authentic Michael Kors. That mark on the front is some sort of scratch and dent. If you are not happy with condition, return it, but NOT for authenticity. For damage.only, which may have happened during the shipping process.


glad to know, i was worried! thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Ackm

CinthiaZ said:


> After much difficulty of having to copy and paste all of your links in my search bar, I find the wallet to be authentic. There is a link placement you can choose from in you font and size bar, to add links properly. Thank you,


Thank you for ur effort in helping. Will definitely improve the links placement nxt time =)


----------



## debunga81

Kindly help to authenticate this.. look legit but having doubt about the colour, which is stated as fuchsia but it does not have the purple undertone as what I've seen from the photos in TPF.. Thanks in advance

https://www.mood54.com/en/michael-kors-fuxia-saffiano-leather-selma-bag-30t3slms7l-uni.html


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> ]Ok just checking to see if this bag is authentic? I sent them a message asking if they 100% guarantee authenticy and to get some inside pics. They replied that they do guarantee and if not I could return. I'm kinda leery since they have no feedback at all. What do you think? Here's the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331485428427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





CinthiaZ said:


> I recognize that bag and believe it to be an authentic MK vintage bag in pebbled leather. It would good to see the interior lining and heat stamp . label and made in country tag. I'm fairly certain it is authentic though. Hardly any of their earlier original designs were counterfeited. That didn't start counterfeiting MK until later on. .Wouldn't hurt to ask seller for the requested pics to be 100%.
> 
> Oh wait! Just saw your pic! While it is hard to see, that is the correct interior for the bag. Authentic!



I would like to see larger clearer pictures of the interior, heat stamp & any interior tags.  Like CinthiaZ, is the interior picture attachment a picture of the interior?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic. It depends what year and what country the bag is made in. They are NOT all identical. Also, you bought from a Top Rated seller who is WELL Known for selling only authentic bags for many years. I checked her completed listings and all of her bags are authentic. She may be getting them from the MK outlet stores on sale.
> Unfortunately like most things these days, quality isn't as good as in the past. They cut back on many things and changes are evident.While the differences are apparent, they are minor and may have been an outlet bag.  None the less, your bag is authentic Michael Kors. That mark on the front is some sort of scratch and dent. If you are not happy with condition, return it, but NOT for authenticity. For damage.only, which may have happened during the shipping process.



I agree with CinthiaZ that this bag is authentic.  MK does have a factory in Indonesia & small differences in the zipper & hardware really depends on the country & when the bag was made.  Tag location can also differ depending on the country it's made in.


----------



## cdtracing

debunga81 said:


> Kindly help to authenticate this.. look legit but having doubt about the colour, which is stated as fuchsia but it does not have the purple undertone as what I've seen from the photos in TPF.. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.mood54.com/en/michael-kors-fuxia-saffiano-leather-selma-bag-30t3slms7l-uni.html



I am not familiar with this site but it shows the purse is our of stock.  It looks authentic but the color does not look fuchsia to me either.  It's possible that it's the pixles in my laptop.  Sometimes colors don't show up correctly.  I don't see the purple undertones either like I've seen on other photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see larger clearer pictures of the interior, heat stamp & any interior tags.  Like CinthiaZ, is the interior picture attachment a picture of the interior?


CD, I was able to make out the small pic she provided of the interior. It is correct and these vintage bags were really never faked. I'm certain it is authentic.This is a vintage, vintage bag and the counterfeiters were too busy with Coach at that time! lol! Michael Who???


----------



## CinthiaZ

[



CocoChannel said:


> ]Ok just checking to see if this bag is authentic? I sent them a message asking if they 100% guarantee authenticy and to get some inside pics. They replied that they do guarantee and if not I could return. I'm kinda leery since they have no feedback at all. What do you think? Here's the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331485428427?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





debunga81 said:


> Kindly help to authenticate this.. look legit but having doubt about the colour, which is stated as fuchsia but it does not have the purple undertone as what I've seen from the photos in TPF.. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.mood54.com/en/michael-kors-fuxia-saffiano-leather-selma-bag-30t3slms7l-uni.html





cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this site but it shows the purse is our of stock.  It looks authentic but the color does not look fuchsia to me either.  It's possible that it's the pixles in my laptop.  Sometimes colors don't show up correctly.  I don't see the purple undertones either like I've seen on other photos.



I agree it is authentic, but that is far from Fushia and more of a pale pink. And like Cdtracing says, it is out of stock anyhow. Here is a link to contact them. Also, have you checked our 'deals and steals' thread? These Selmas are on sale all the time, everywhere. Our deals and steals thread gives you coupon codes and everything! Check it out and good luck! Hope you find one in Fushia.You can also check ebay for a fushia Selma. Just post it here before you buy it and we'll authenticate it for you first.

https://www.mood54.com/en/customer/account/login/


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> CD, I was able to make out the small pic she provided of the interior. It is correct and these vintage bags were really never faked. I'm certain it is authentic.This is a vintage, vintage bag and the counterfeiters were too busy with Coach at that time! lol! Michael Who???



I wasn't able to enlarge the picture to look at the lining clearly.  Glad you were able to see it.


----------



## debunga81

CinthiaZ said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it is authentic, but that is far from Fushia and more of a pale pink. And like Cdtracing says, it is out of stock anyhow. Here is a link to contact them. Also, have you checked our 'deals and steals' thread? These Selmas are on sale all the time, everywhere. Our deals and steals thread gives you coupon codes and everything! Check it out and good luck! Hope you find one in Fushia.You can also check ebay for a fushia Selma. Just post it here before you buy it and we'll authenticate it for you first.
> 
> https://www.mood54.com/en/customer/account/login/


Hi thanks.. Btw I already bought Selma medium. Was told that the color is fuchsia but no sure of it since It does not show the purple undertone to it. Here I took several photos with different lighting.


----------



## CinthiaZ

debunga81 said:


> Hi thanks.. Btw I already bought Selma medium. Was told that the color is fuchsia but no sure of it since It does not show the purple undertone to it. Here I took several photos with different lighting.


It looks fuchsia in the first and third pics on my monitor. Something is scaring me though. What is that orange piece of something,  behind the handles in the third photo??


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks fuchsia in the first and third pics on my monitor. Something is *scaring me though. What is that orange piece of something*,  behind the handles in the third photo??



I would like to see a close up of that orange tag (?) as well! Good eye, CinthiaZ!


----------



## debunga81

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks fuchsia in the first and third pics on my monitor. Something is scaring me though. What is that orange piece of something,  behind the handles in the third photo??


Thanks ladies. Oh that orange square is my bedsheet patern.. Not part of the bag. .. Sorry for the false alarm .. Thanks again .. Now I can put an ease out of my mind..


----------



## CinthiaZ

debunga81 said:


> Thanks ladies. Oh that orange square is my bedsheet patern.. Not part of the bag. .. Sorry for the false alarm .. Thanks again .. Now I can put an ease out of my mind..


OK, good because we see a lot of orange care cards that come with many fakes and it scared me for a minute! lol!


----------



## deweydrop

Hi...I bought this bag at TJmx and I just wanted to be sure I got one that was authentic (because lets be honest...ya never know sometimes)


Bag came with original tag and a care card. I don't see any other tags inside the bag...I'm new to MK so I just wanted to be sure before I cut the tag and started using it. 


MK Bedford Black Leather Medium Convertible crossbody 


Thanks so much!


----------



## tamarino

Hello! Few days ago I wrote about selma messenger. I order it, and I got it today. Unfortunettly, there is 30T4SJTS6L on white label... and it is number of sutton tricolor. I understand that it means it's fake ?


----------



## cdtracing

deweydrop said:


> Hi...I bought this bag at TJmx and I just wanted to be sure I got one that was authentic (because lets be honest...ya never know sometimes)
> 
> 
> Bag came with original tag and a care card. I don't see any other tags inside the bag...I'm new to MK so I just wanted to be sure before I cut the tag and started using it.
> 
> 
> MK Bedford Black Leather Medium Convertible crossbody
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It's authentic.  TJMAXX is a reliable store where you can get some pretty good deals on MK or other designer bags.  Most often, they are outlet versions but sometimes they have retail versions of his bags.  I've bought a couple of MK bags at TJMAXX.  You just have to inspect the bags for any damage.  Their inventory changes often & a couple of times, I've seen bags that have been used & then returned.  But you can find a good deal there.
> 
> As far as the tags, they should be along the side lining seam.  They're small & hard to find.  If you can pull the lining out, it makes it easier to find.


----------



## deweydrop

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  TJMAXX is a reliable store where you can get some pretty good deals on MK or other designer bags.  Most often, they are outlet versions but sometimes they have retail versions of his bags.  I've bought a couple of MK bags at TJMAXX.  You just have to inspect the bags for any damage.  Their inventory changes often & a couple of times, I've seen bags that have been used & then returned.  But you can find a good deal there.
> 
> As far as the tags, they should be along the side lining seam.  They're small & hard to find.  If you can pull the lining out, it makes it easier to find.



Thank you so much.  I found the tag...one is clear and says MADE IN CHINA the other is a white label with 30H3GWSL6L on it

Is there a way to tell if a bag is an outlet/factory store version as opposed to a retail version?


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello! Few days ago I wrote about selma messenger. I order it, and I got it today. Unfortunettly, there is 30T4SJTS6L on white label... and it is number of sutton tricolor. I understand that it means it's fake ?


If it is the same bag as in the pics provided in your original request, it is authentic. Date codes and countries made in will often have the same numbers on them. That number is not always a STYLE number but more of a date made and country made in number that they will use on many of the same styles. It is hard to explain. Perhaps Jojo21 can chime in here and explain it best. I am quite sure your bag is authentic.


----------



## ruffmeian

Hi guys! 

I joined specifically for this purse. Could those with the experience tell me if this is authentic or not?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331489054697?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tamarino

CinthiaZ said:


> If it is the same bag as in the pics provided in your original request, it is authentic. Date codes and countries made in will often have the same numbers on them. That number is not always a STYLE number but more of a date made and country made in number that they will use on many of the same styles. It is hard to explain. Perhaps Jojo21 can chime in here and explain it best. I am quite sure your bag is authentic.



CinthiaZ, thank you so much for your all answers!  It's really hard yo understand this numers etc...  You are really helpful and proffesional! uff, i'm calm now )

Yes' it is the same bag, I'm adding extra photos.


----------



## jojon21

tamarino said:


> CinthiaZ, thank you so much for your all answers!  It's really hard yo understand this numers etc...  You are really helpful and proffesional! uff, i'm calm now )
> 
> Yes' it is the same bag, I'm adding extra photos.



Definitely authentic!


----------



## jojon21

ruffmeian said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I joined specifically for this purse. Could those with the experience tell me if this is authentic or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331489054697?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic!


----------



## tamarino

jojon21 said:


> Definitely authentic!



it's such a relief! thank you


----------



## ruffmeian

jojon21 said:


> Authentic!




Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ruffmeian said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I joined specifically for this purse. Could those with the experience tell me if this is authentic or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331489054697?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic and Gorgeous! If you bought that you got one of better made MK bags! Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> CinthiaZ, thank you so much for your all answers!  It's really hard yo understand this numers etc...  You are really helpful and proffesional! uff, i'm calm now )
> 
> Yes' it is the same bag, I'm adding extra photos.


No worries. This bag is totally authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

ruffmeian said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I joined specifically for this purse. Could those with the experience tell me if this is authentic or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331489054697?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I agree with Jojon & Cinthiaz.  It's authentic & gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Definitely authentic!





CinthiaZ said:


> If it is the same bag as in the pics provided in your original request, it is authentic. Date codes and countries made in will often have the same numbers on them. That number is not always a STYLE number but more of a date made and country made in number that they will use on many of the same styles. It is hard to explain. Perhaps Jojo21 can chime in here and explain it best. I am quite sure your bag is authentic.



I'll chime in, too.  It's definitely authentic.  Great Bag.


----------



## ruffmeian

Thank you guys so much!

I agree. I love it! I haven't seen another one like it in person. My first MK purse too! Thanks again!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ruffmeian said:


> Thank you guys so much!
> 
> I agree. I love it! I haven't seen another one like it in person. My first MK purse too! Thanks again!!


Oh you'll be seeing plenty of them! It is their most popular design. If you go back through these pages, we have recently authenticated 17 of them in just the past month! Your is the smaller cross body version of the larger Selma.Enjoy!


----------



## tamarino

CinthiaZ, jojob21, cdtracing,

thank you, again for your help!  To be honest, I still don't understand why there is another number of model on the white tag inside, but doesn't matter! Finally, I have bag of my dreams!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> CinthiaZ, jojob21, cdtracing,
> 
> thank you, again for your help!  To be honest, I still don't understand why there is another number of model on the white tag inside, but doesn't matter! Finally, I have bag of my dreams!!


The only thing you can count on to be consistent about most designer bags , is that "nothing is consistent"! lol! There could be a number of reasons for it and we have found they will use the same style number on many different styles. The Sutton bag is also made of saffiano leather, so they could be using that same tag on all of their saffiano leather bags, in whatever country it was made in. That is just one theory of several there could be.


----------



## Greenpixy

Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote Luggage
Seller: Neiman Marcus
Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/M...nements%3D&eItemId=prod157800248&cmCat=search

Comments: I purchased this bag and it looks completely authentic and came wrapped in paper but I cant find a 'made in ...' serial tag inside the bag. The site assured me this bag doesn't have the serial tag inside but not sure if this bag is authentic now. They have offered for me to return so not sure. Please help.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Greenpixy said:


> Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote Luggage
> Seller: Neiman Marcus
> Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-au/M...nements%3D&eItemId=prod157800248&cmCat=search
> 
> Comments: I purchased this bag and it looks completely authentic and came wrapped in paper but I cant find a 'made in ...' serial tag inside the bag. The site assured me this bag doesn't have the serial tag inside but not sure if this bag is authentic now. They have offered for me to return so not sure. Please help.


OK, first of all, Nieman Marcus does NOT sell fakes! Nieman Marcus is a well known Michael Kors distributor. They get all of their bags directly, from Michael Kors. I am sure you are just not able to locate the tag, as it is very small and hard to find. It can often hide in the folds of the lining. Try looking on left side seam of the lining. Keep looking, it is there. Let us know when you find it. .

The store clerks and management are NOT authenticators and have no clue what tag you are referring to, Keep looking . It is there!


----------



## missphilippa

Hi, please authenticate this black Casey that I got today, thanks!


----------



## missphilippa

More pics:


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> More pics:


Authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## missphilippa

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic and gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

missphilippa said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome. I really enjoy seeing bags from the MICHAEL KORS collection. The detailing and quality is superior compared to the MICHAEl Michael Kors collection. No comparison. I am sure that bag will outlive all of us! lol! I had one and let it go!! Should have kept it! The quality was unbelievable!


----------



## cdtracing

missphilippa said:


> Hi, please authenticate this black Casey that I got today, thanks!





missphilippa said:


> More pics:



Authentic & gorgeous!!  That's a good looking bag!


----------



## luxurious91

Hi, please help me to check this MK Sutton 
Color: gold
Size: medium

I want to buy this item from fb seller

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0cqopub2nvm4i4q/AABgDLsSyO5vh7mTFTpzduzda?dl=0

Thank you


----------



## CocoChannel

I'm looking at this Selma. I don't own one and when I saw this was pink I immediately got interested. I messaged the seller for a picture of the made in country tag and she responded that it doesn't have one and told me that some older bags don't have them. She even sent me a link to eBay that showed that some of the older bags don't have them. after looking at some pictures of the Selma on here I'm not sure. What do you think? Here's the link to the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111611843480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Fayeunz

Can someone please confirm if the yellow Michael kors care card is a fake? I read it in a facebook blog somewhere. Also apparently the newer tote bags now have a leather circle behind the hanging charm. Mine has one and the date on the inside indicates it's made in March 2014. But I have also read somewhere that this is an indicator that it's fake. I watched a few YouTube clips and everything about my bag indicates that it is authentic. I was just sceptical about the leather circle behind the hanging logo at the front of the bag. One of the videos I watched where a lady was making a comparison and the 'real' one she had also had the leather circle on hers. She did mention people think this is a sign of it being fake however she knew it wasn't as she bought it directly from the store. Can someone help? Please


----------



## Fayeunz

I don't think all tags have a date depending on when it was made. I thought the older bags might not have it given its age. Or am I honking of Louis Vuitton. I've done so much reading and watching clips on this... So many conflicting opinions.


----------



## Fayeunz

I'm so glad I read your reply.... I was looking this seller up for a while to see if they distribute genuine Michaels kors bags. Thankyou kindly  im getting the hang of this I think haha


----------



## CinthiaZ

luxurious91 said:


> Hi, please help me to check this MK Sutton
> Color: gold
> Size: medium
> 
> I want to buy this item from fb seller
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0cqopub2nvm4i4q/AABgDLsSyO5vh7mTFTpzduzda?dl=0
> 
> Thank you


The bag is authentic Michael Kors. Please be careful with facebook purchases. You get no guarantee that it will even be delivered to you! I personally would not buy from strangers on facebook.  What guarantees do you have??


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> I'm looking at this Selma. I don't own one and when I saw this was pink I immediately got interested. I messaged the seller for a picture of the made in country tag and she responded that it doesn't have one and told me that some older bags don't have them. She even sent me a link to eBay that showed that some of the older bags don't have them. after looking at some pictures of the Selma on here I'm not sure. What do you think? Here's the link to the listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/111611843480?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The bag looks OK but is questionble. She is wrong about Semas not having the made in country tag.and date code.  Selmas are NOT older vintage bags. Even the older bags have the made in country tag on them, they just don't have the date code. If the bag doesn't have this tag, it is NOT authentic! Tell her to look on the left side seam of the lining. If it's not there, it is fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fayeunz said:


> Can someone please confirm if the yellow Michael kors care card is a fake? I read it in a facebook blog somewhere. Also apparently the newer tote bags now have a leather circle behind the hanging charm. Mine has one and the date on the inside indicates it's made in March 2014. But I have also read somewhere that this is an indicator that it's fake. I watched a few YouTube clips and everything about my bag indicates that it is authentic. I was just sceptical about the leather circle behind the hanging logo at the front of the bag. One of the videos I watched where a lady was making a comparison and the 'real' one she had also had the leather circle on hers. She did mention people think this is a sign of it being fake however she knew it wasn't as she bought it directly from the store. Can someone help? Please


Michael Kors Care cards will ALWAYS be TAN, not any other color. And yes, Michael Kors DOES use the charms with the leather behind them. I am so sick of these false statements from some of these ridiculous guides. This is the best place with ACCURATE information. Trying to evaluate off of of guides is impossible. Please post pics of the bag and we can tell you if it is authentic or not. Please post the pics requested in my blue signature. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fayeunz said:


> I'm so glad I read your reply.... I was looking this seller up for a while to see if they distribute genuine Michaels kors bags. Thankyou kindly  im getting the hang of this I think haha


When you reply here, please make sure you quote or address who you are replying to, or we will not know what you are talking about or answering. When you are replying to someone you will see an option at bottom left corner that says 'Quote message in reply' Please check that box so we know who you are replying to. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fayeunz said:


> I don't think all tags have a date depending on when it was made. I thought the older bags might not have it given its age. Or am I honking of Louis Vuitton. I've done so much reading and watching clips on this... So many conflicting opinions.


All of the bags have the made in country tag on them. The only thing not included on the vintage bags, is the DATE CODE, but tag will still be there with the made in country on it.


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> All of the bags have the made in country tag on them. The only thing not included on the vintage bags, is the DATE CODE, but tag will still be there with the made in country on it.




Thank you so much!! I'm so glad I didn't purchase the bag. It was sold to someone though. That's definitely good info to know&#128077;


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm so glad I didn't purchase the bag. It was sold to someone though. That's definitely good info to know&#128077;


Feel free to post listings here before you buy them,anytime. There are so many fakes out there it is ridiculous. Especially on eBay. Always check how many feedback the seller has. When you see 20 or less, it is not real safe to buy from that seller. It is best to stick with sellers that have a high feedback score, proving they have sold many authentic bags in the past. Most of the fakes listed , are by new sellers, we have noticed. Most of them don't know a fake when the see or have one. You did good coming here. This a safe haven where you can get correct information and we can assist you to not get stuck with a fake.


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Feel free to post listings here before you buy them,anytime. There are so many fakes out there it is ridiculous. Especially on eBay. Always check how many feedback the seller has. When you see 20 or less, it is not real safe to buy from that seller. It is best to stick with sellers that have a high feedback score, proving they have sold many authentic bags in the past. Most of the fakes listed , are by new sellers, we have noticed. Most of them don't know a fake when the see or have one. You did good coming here. This a safe haven where you can get correct information and we can assist you to not get stuck with a fake.



Thank you!! Your so sweet!! i will definitely check here 1st.


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Hello I bought this cream colored Hamilton and I'm wondering If it's authentic because I've never seen this type of interior lining. I would really appreciate the help thx


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Here's a few more pics


----------



## CinthiaZ

DreaDuhhh said:


> Here's a few more pics


Yes! It's authentic!


----------



## CocoChannel

Ok I found this listing earlier for this Selma on poshmark. What are your thoughts on this one? She claims its neon pink and the last 3 pictures are hers. Does it look to be authentic?and does it look to be neon pink or raspberry? I've never seen the neon pink in person and I know pictures can really play with your mind on the color front. I'm thinking I'm going to ask her if it's neon pink again if she has the tags like she claims it would say on the tag. Hope that makes sense. The link is https://poshmark.com/listing/5230dcf05a38f32f3a028233


----------



## luxurious91

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic Michael Kors. Please be careful with facebook purchases. You get no guarantee that it will even be delivered to you! I personally would not buy from strangers on facebook.  What guarantees do you have??



Hi, thank you for your help. But some people on FB (MK lovers in indonesia) said that it was fake because of the tag (serial number) position. They said that the position must be on the back of the 'made in' lable. If it is authentic may be i will pay it using third person, if something bad happened (seller doesnt send the bag), the third person will keep the money until seller send the bag to me. The third person must be trusted person in the group (or maybe he/she is admin of the fb group)

Once more, i would say thank you


----------



## cdtracing

DreaDuhhh said:


> Hello I bought this cream colored Hamilton and I'm wondering If it's authentic because I've never seen this type of interior lining. I would really appreciate the help thx





DreaDuhhh said:


> Here's a few more pics





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes! It's authentic!



I agree.  It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Ok I found this listing earlier for this Selma on poshmark. What are your thoughts on this one? She claims its neon pink and the last 3 pictures are hers. Does it look to be authentic?and does it look to be neon pink or raspberry? I've never seen the neon pink in person and I know pictures can really play with your mind on the color front. I'm thinking I'm going to ask her if it's neon pink again if she has the tags like she claims it would say on the tag. Hope that makes sense. The link is https://poshmark.com/listing/5230dcf05a38f32f3a028233



It looks pretty good to me from the pictures she posted.  I'm not sure if it's Neon pink or Zinnia Pink or what.  The pink shades seem to change every season.  If she has the tags, as she says, it should say the color on it.  The card she pictured is the care card, not the retail price tag.  There are just so many shades & tones of bright pink with these Selma's.  After a while, it's hard for me to tell one bright pink from another without a side by side comparison.


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> It looks pretty good to me from the pictures she posted.  I'm not sure if it's Neon pink or Zinnia Pink or what.  The pink shades seem to change every season.  If she has the tags, as she says, it should say the color on it.  The card she pictured is the care card, not the retail price tag.  There are just so many shades & tones of bright pink with these Selma's.  After a while, it's hard for me to tell one bright pink from another without a side by side comparison.




Thank you! What size does it look like to you? She says its a medium does that sound/ look right? I don't own a Selma so I don't know much about them. It looks big to me but that may be due to the way the camera is angled. Also does $350 seem like a good price for a Selma bag that's no longer available?


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you! What size does it look like to you? She says its a medium does that sound/ look right? I don't own a Selma so I don't know much about them. It looks big to me but that may be due to the way the camera is angled. Also does $350 seem like a good price for a Selma bag that's no longer available?



It's hard to tell from the pics if it's a medium or large.  She states the measurements are 17x12x6.  Those are not the correct measurements for a large Selma.  According to the MK website, a large Selma is 14x9x3.5 & a medium Selma is 13x8x4.  Her measuements are off. The size should also be on the retail sales tag along with the color.  As far as price, that's really relative to how badly you want the purse.  That color is sold out in stores so reseller's ask more for it because it's hard to find.  Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for it, but I'm not a "Pink" girl.  I like the color but it's just not for me & I wouldn't get much use out of it.  So, for me, it wouldn't be a good deal.  My concern is that she states in the comments that she can do a better price going through PayPal.  If you pay for the bag through another method other than through Poshmark, you will not be covered by the Poshmark guarantee.  It really all boils down to how badly do you want the bag.  This is just my opinion.


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics if it's a medium or large.  That info will also be on the retail sales tag along with the color.  As far as price, that's really relative to how badly you want the purse.  That color is sold out in stores so reseller's ask more for it because it's hard to find.  Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for it, but I'm not a "Pink" girl.  I like the color but it's just not for me & I wouldn't get much use out of it.  So, for me, it wouldn't be a good deal.  My concern is that she states in the comments that she can do a better price going through PayPal.  If you pay for the bag through another method other than through Poshmark, you will not be covered by the Poshmark guarantee.  It really all boils down to how badly do you want the bag.  This is just my opinion.




Thank you for your thoughts. I think I'll pass on this one and wait for the right one to come along. I'd hate to have it come and be smaller than I thought. Thats good to know about the PayPal poshmark thing. Thank you so much! I really do appreciate the time you take to read and respond to my posts


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I think I'll pass on this one and wait for the right one to come along. I'd hate to have it come and be smaller than I thought. Thats good to know about the PayPal poshmark thing. Thank you so much! I really do appreciate the time you take to read and respond to my posts



I went back & read some of the comments on the listing & edited my post accordingly as far as the size.  But you're welcome.  Poshmark doesn't have a lot of traffic & most people want to trade.  She may come down in price some more or you can wait a while & make her an offer.  Poshmark takes about 20% cut of the selling price...a lot more than Ebay which is why most sellers ask higher prices.  You can always watch this one & see if she comes down in price.  And it would be a good idea to ask for a picture of the retail tag to see the color & size of the bag.


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> It's hard to tell from the pics if it's a medium or large.  She states the measurements are 17x12x6.  Those are not the correct measurements for a large Selma.  According to the MK website, a large Selma is 14x9x3.5 & a medium Selma is 13x8x4.  Her measuements are off. The size should also be on the retail sales tag along with the color.  As far as price, that's really relative to how badly you want the purse.  That color is sold out in stores so reseller's ask more for it because it's hard to find.  Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for it, but I'm not a "Pink" girl.  I like the color but it's just not for me & I wouldn't get much use out of it.  So, for me, it wouldn't be a good deal.  My concern is that she states in the comments that she can do a better price going through PayPal.  If you pay for the bag through another method other than through Poshmark, you will not be covered by the Poshmark guarantee.  It really all boils down to how badly do you want the bag.  This is just my opinion.





cdtracing said:


> I went back & read some of the comments on the listing & edited my post accordingly as far as the size.  But you're welcome.  Poshmark doesn't have a lot of traffic & most people want to trade.  She may come down in price some more or you can wait a while & make her an offer.  Poshmark takes about 20% cut of the selling price...a lot more than Ebay which is why most sellers ask higher prices.  You can always watch this one & see if she comes down in price.  And it would be a good idea to ask for a picture of the retail tag to see the color & size of the bag.



Thank you! I actually went on the Mk website and was looking at the selmas. I noticed that the medium didn't have handles snd the large did. Unless there are different sizes in years maybe it could still be large. I will find out tomorrow and ask for a pic of the retail tag. Thanks for your tips scratch that! I just noticed a medium on another site that had handles. Yikes I have a lot to learn:giggles:


----------



## CinthiaZ

luxurious91 said:


> Hi, thank you for your help. But some people on FB (MK lovers in indonesia) said that it was fake because of the tag (serial number) position. They said that the position must be on the back of the 'made in' lable. If it is authentic may be i will pay it using third person, if something bad happened (seller doesnt send the bag), the third person will keep the money until seller send the bag to me. The third person must be trusted person in the group (or maybe he/she is admin of the fb group)
> 
> Once more, i would say thank you



ullhair:  The bag is 100% authentic.. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you! I actually went on the Mk website and was looking at the selmas. I noticed that the medium didn't have handles snd the large did. Unless there are different sizes in years maybe it could still be large. I will find out tomorrow and ask for a pic of the retail tag. Thanks for your tips scratch that! I just noticed a medium on another site that had handles. Yikes I have a lot to learn:giggles:


One is the Selma tote with the handles. The Selma without the handles is their smaller crossbody bag.


----------



## luxurious91

CinthiaZ said:


> ullhair:  The bag is 100% authentic.. Thank you.




Thank you for your help  it means alot for me


----------



## Ackm

Hi, may I know is this MK medium selma in navy authentic?


----------



## suzyzusy

Is this authentic? If yes, may I know what style is this? Thank you!

Listing: 261800138703
Seller: mgr197
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Mich...03?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf48117cf


----------



## cdtracing

Ackm said:


> Hi, may I know is this MK medium selma in navy authentic?



Yes, it's authentic Selma.


----------



## Max1015

Can someone help me determine if this MK bag I hope to buy from an online Facebook luxury bag sale site is authentic? I've done some research but I'm not fully sure. Thanks!

Serial: Tag says Made in China and C-1206.


----------



## Max1015

She said there is no hanging charm on it, or the MK emblem on the front. I've read conflicting Info about the logo on the interior, and I have no clue. The seller took the photos to send me.Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Ackm said:


> Hi, may I know is this MK medium selma in navy authentic?


Yes, this Selma is 100% authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Is this authentic? If yes, may I know what style is this? Thank you!
> 
> Listing: 261800138703
> Seller: mgr197
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Mich...03?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf48117cf


Yes, this bag is authentic Michael Kors.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Max1015 said:


> Can someone help me determine if this MK bag I hope to buy from an online Facebook luxury bag sale site is authentic? I've done some research but I'm not fully sure. Thanks!
> 
> Serial: Tag says Made in China and C-1206.


Yes, this bag is authentic. This is an example of how MK DOES have the signature on the inside as well as the outside. There are guides that claim that you will never see this. That is so wrong! Michael Kors DOES have MANY designs where you will see the signature on both the inside and the outside.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luxurious91 said:


> Thank you for your help  it means alot for me


Just know that correct evaluations come from this purse forum. If we are not 100 percent sure, we will send you to *****************.com, for a paid evaluation. Getting opinions on facebook are 90 percent inaccurate. We are 100 percent certain that bag is authentic.


----------



## suzyzusy

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, this bag is authentic Michael Kors.



Thanks CinthiaZ. Do you know what style is it? Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Thanks CinthiaZ. Do you know what style is it? Thanks!


I'm not sure that this bag is from any one of their collections. I belive it is one of their many unique bags that don't belong to any particular collection, such as the Selmas. Hamiltons, Jet Sets, etc. It is a unique style that stands on it's own. It is a satchel because it has a zipper top closure. If you need a title for it, 

Michael Kors Brown Signature Satchel Shoulder Bag


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzyzusy said:


> Thanks CinthiaZ. Do you know what style is it? Thanks!


I take that back, it does not zip closed, it has magnetic snap, so that makes it a TOTE, not a satchel. Sorry! lol!


----------



## Ackm

Thank you very much for helping


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please could you help me to authenticate this bag.  It was sold to me as a "Matilda," but I now believe it is a "Portland" on researching it.  My worries are the lining and the fact it only has one tag sewn into the lining.  It came with the dustbag pictured, plus the paper MK store bag, but I know that doesn't mean anything.



































Thank you ladies for your help with this one.  I have 4 extra photos, which I will submit, as you can only do 8 at a time it seems.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Extra photos:-


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Please could you help me to authenticate this bag.  It was sold to me as a "Matilda," but I now believe it is a "Portland" on researching it.  My worries are the lining and the fact it only has one tag sewn into the lining.  It came with the dustbag pictured, plus the paper MK store bag, but I know that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for your help with this one.  I have 4 extra photos, which I will submit, as you can only do 8 at a time it seems.





This is an authentic Michael Kors.  This is a Portland bag, not a Matilda.  While both bags have front slanted zippers, the styles are different.


----------



## swr2331

Can someone authenticate this Michael Kors bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261796290835?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Michael Kors.  This is a Portland bag, not a Matilda.  While both bags have front slanted zippers, the styles are different.



Cdtracing, thank you so much for casting your expert eye on this bag. I love the help and guidance on tpf you are all stars. It does nothing to help my designer handbag addiction however lol, as I keep finding pics of bags on here that I want. Thank you again.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Cdtracing, thank you so much for casting your expert eye on this bag. I love the help and guidance on tpf you are all stars. It does nothing to help my designer handbag addiction however lol, as I keep finding pics of bags on here that I want. Thank you again.



You're welcome.  We try to help out so no one is ripped off by buying fakes.  There are so many fakes & counterfeits out there, it's best to have them checked out to be sure.  Enjoy you Portland.  It's a great bag!


----------



## cdtracing

swr2331 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261796290835?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



From the pictures posted, this looks ok.  The retail tag is correct & it does have the MK tissue inside & the stitching looks good from what I can see.  However, due to this seller's low transaction record, I would like to see clear pictures of the interior lining & stitching, hardware, & the made in country/date tag on the interior seam before I will say for sure.  If you can get these picturs & post them, we can better evaluate the bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> deweydrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...I bought this bag at TJmx and I just wanted to be sure I got one that was authentic (because lets be honest...ya never know sometimes)
> 
> 
> Bag came with original tag and a care card. I don't see any other tags inside the bag...I'm new to MK so I just wanted to be sure before I cut the tag and started using it.
> 
> 
> MK Bedford Black Leather Medium Convertible crossbody
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It's authentic.  TJMAXX is a reliable store where you can get some pretty good deals on MK or other designer bags.  Most often, they are outlet versions but sometimes they have retail versions of his bags.  I've bought a couple of MK bags at TJMAXX.  You just have to inspect the bags for any damage.  Their inventory changes often & a couple of times, I've seen bags that have been used & then returned.  But you can find a good deal there.
> 
> As far as the tags, they should be along the side lining seam.  They're small & hard to find.  If you can pull the lining out, it makes it easier to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an authentic Michael Kors.  This is a Portland bag, not a Matilda.  While both bags have front slanted zippers, the styles are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trefusisgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cdtracing, thank you so much for casting your expert eye on this bag. I love the help and guidance on tpf you are all stars. It does nothing to help my designer handbag addiction however lol, as I keep finding pics of bags on here that I want. Thank you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! We sure know all about that problem, don't we cdtracing!! lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Extra photos:-


I agree with cdtracing. That is a beautiful older bag with the thick lining that doesn't tear so easily like some of the newer thinner linings. Those bags were made so well back then. Beautiful authentic Portland bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

swr2331 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261796290835?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!





cdtracing said:


> From the pictures posted, this looks ok.  The retail tag is correct & it does have the MK tissue inside & the stitching looks good from what I can see.  However, due to this seller's low transaction record, I would like to see clear pictures of the interior lining & stitching, hardware, & the made in country/date tag on the interior seam before I will say for sure.  If you can get these picturs & post them, we can better evaluate the bag.



I agree with cdtracing, the bag looks good on the outside and everything appears in order. But it would be best to see interior lining and tags because like cd said, the seller really has no history. We need the pics posted in our signatures. See if the seller will send.


----------



## swr2331

Thank you ladies for replying to my post. 
I have asked the seller for more details and here is what she gave me
Hopefully, someone can verify before the bidding ends
http://i.imgur.com/ssmp959.png
http://i.imgur.com/1y5blHS.png
http://imgur.com/xlLi3CG

Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

swr2331 said:


> Thank you ladies for replying to my post.
> I have asked the seller for more details and here is what she gave me
> Hopefully, someone can verify before the bidding ends
> http://i.imgur.com/ssmp959.png
> http://i.imgur.com/1y5blHS.png
> http://imgur.com/xlLi3CG
> 
> Thanks in advance



Lining, interior stitching, & heat stamp looks correct but I am unable to access all the pictures.  I would still request a picture of the made in country/date tag on the interior lining seam on the left side.  It's small & sometimes hard to find.


----------



## swr2331

That's strange because..I can have other people open the pictures through those links. Have you tried copy pasting the URL and entering? Which picture were you unable to see?

Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Lining, interior stitching, & heat stamp looks correct but I am unable to access all the pictures.  I would still request a picture of the made in country/date tag on the interior lining seam on the left side.  It's small & sometimes hard to find.





swr2331 said:


> That's strange because..I can have other people open the pictures through those links. Have you tried copy pasting the URL and entering? Which picture were you unable to see?
> 
> Thanks



 I was able to open the links and view the photos. I believe the bag to be authentic. The stitching is impeccable and correct. The hardware is correct, the lining and heat stamp are in order.  While it's always good to see the made in country tag, which is located, as you are facing the front of the bag,  on the left side seam of the lining . But frankly, I have seen enough to deem the bag to be authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

swr2331 said:


> Thank you ladies for replying to my post.
> I have asked the seller for more details and here is what she gave me
> Hopefully, someone can verify before the bidding ends
> http://i.imgur.com/ssmp959.png
> http://i.imgur.com/1y5blHS.png
> http://imgur.com/xlLi3CG
> 
> Thanks in advance





swr2331 said:


> That's strange because..I can have other people open the pictures through those links. Have you tried copy pasting the URL and entering? Which picture were you unable to see?
> 
> Thanks



As the links came up, I could only see the main picture & could not scroll thru them.  I did not copy & past them.  It's of no matter since CinthiaZ was able to to view them.  I was only able to see 3 of them & I could only enlarge it; not move to the next one.  CinthiaZ has already authenticated the bag.  It's a really nice one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> As the links came up, I could only see the main picture & could not scroll thru them.  I did not copy & past them.  It's of no matter since CinthiaZ was able to to view them.  I was only able to see 3 of them & I could only enlarge it; not move to the next one.  CinthiaZ has already authenticated the bag.  It's a really nice one.


Why thank you CD! I appreciate your confidence in me! And I you,  as well. Where the heck is Jojo?? lol! I think she is just watching over us, waiting for a stumper, just like our fairy godmother.! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Why thank you CD! I appreciate your confidence in me! And I you,  as well. Where the heck is Jojo?? lol! I think she is just watching over us, waiting for a stumper, just like our fairy godmother.! lol!



Jojo might be taking a well deserved vacation.  Or like you said, she might be waiting on a real head scratcher! LOL


----------



## jojon21

cdtracing said:


> Jojo might be taking a well deserved vacation.  Or like you said, she might be waiting on a real head scratcher! LOL





CinthiaZ said:


> Why thank you CD! I appreciate your confidence in me! And I you,  as well. Where the heck is Jojo?? lol! I think she is just watching over us, waiting for a stumper, just like our fairy godmother.! lol!





swr2331 said:


> Thank you ladies for replying to my post.
> I have asked the seller for more details and here is what she gave me
> Hopefully, someone can verify before the bidding ends
> http://i.imgur.com/ssmp959.png
> http://i.imgur.com/1y5blHS.png
> http://imgur.com/xlLi3CG
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hey y'all!! LOL! I was able to open the 3 images and even enlarge them, and all looks good to me as well!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Hey y'all!! LOL! I was able to open the 3 images and even enlarge them, and all looks good to me as well!


There you are! Hi Fairy god mother! It's almost like you come here in a big bubble! lol! We miss you! Good to see those flip flops again!! lol! Stick around , will you??


----------



## BabyDar

Hi. Can u please help me to authentic this
MK medium Hamilton Traveler Hair Calf Camouflage. 
I purchased on9 but no receipt and price tag given.
The bag come with dustbag and care card. 

Made in China
AP-1411


Thank you very much !


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyDar said:


> Hi. Can u please help me to authentic this
> MK medium Hamilton Traveler Hair Calf Camouflage.
> I purchased on9 but no receipt and price tag given.
> The bag come with dustbag and care card.
> 
> Made in China
> AP-1411
> 
> 
> Thank you very much !


Looks good so far, but we need a couple more pics to be certain. Please use you flash on your camera when you photograph the interior so we can see the signature on the lining better. But it really does look authentic with pics provided.


----------



## BabyDar

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks good so far, but we need a couple more pics to be certain. Please use you flash on your camera when you photograph the interior so we can see the signature on the lining better. But it really does look authentic with pics provided.


Thanks dear.
Here inner photo.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyDar said:


> Thanks dear.
> Here inner photo.


Perfect! Now I can see the leather trim on the pockets, the perfect stitching and the signature on the lining, which is all in order. AUTHENTIC! Nice Camo Hamilton Traveler! Enjoy!


----------



## BabyDar

CinthiaZ said:


> Perfect! Now I can see the leather trim on the pockets, the perfect stitching and the signature on the lining, which is all in order. AUTHENTIC! Nice Camo Hamilton Traveler! Enjoy!


Thank so much CinthiaZ


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyDar said:


> Thank so much CinthiaZ


You're welcome, BabyDar! Always fun to see a beautiful, AUTHENTIC, Michael Kors bag!


----------



## Isa9006

Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Kors Selma studded handbag? I bought it off on ebay and i did ask the seller if the bag is authentic and they told me that the bag is indeed authentic so i went ahead and bought it but unfortunately i cannot take pictures of it now since my phone broke but i will link the original listing here    http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAEL-KORS-STUDDED-SELMA-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-LARGE-BLACK-/111597794142?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=KVE6F7wtMEQBTq28ZeBc0lvP7Dc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc       
 THANK YOU


----------



## snushi

Https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54fb4e9a2ba50a2cc20033db

Can you please authenticate this for me? 

Poshmark site... kind of an auction site

Chartell is the seller

Unsure of serial number

Thank you. This is my first mk bag.


----------



## snushi

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54f4de877f0a0534a40120b6

Sorry to clog up your lovely forum. .. but I got this one also.

could you please authenticate?   I think this is called Astrid This one will be arriving on Monday so I can submit better images then if need be.

Poshmark site


----------



## coivcte

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fcc6b75f

Saw this pretty Miranda Tote on EBay but not sure if it is Authentic.
All photos look good except the bottom of the bag is a bit bent. 
It's says New without Tag but I think it might be Used but in Good Condition? Just my opinion.
I am posting it here in case if anyone else is interested. The item doesn't ship to my country, so no luck for me.


----------



## cdtracing

Isa9006 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Kors Selma studded handbag? I bought it off on ebay and i did ask the seller if the bag is authentic and they told me that the bag is indeed authentic so i went ahead and bought it but unfortunately i cannot take pictures of it now since my phone broke but i will link the original listing here    http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAEL-KORS-STUDDED-SELMA-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-LARGE-BLACK-/111597794142?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=KVE6F7wtMEQBTq28ZeBc0lvP7Dc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> THANK YOU



The listing does not include the interior &  lining or the made in country/date tag.  We will need to see clear pictures of these before we can authenticate.


----------



## cdtracing

snushi said:


> Https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54fb4e9a2ba50a2cc20033db
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Poshmark site... kind of an auction site
> 
> Chartell is the seller
> 
> Unsure of serial number
> 
> Thank you. This is my first mk bag.



Will need clearer pictures of interior, heat stamp & hardware. Also include a picture of made in country tag if it's there before we can authenticate.


----------



## cdtracing

snushi said:


> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54f4de877f0a0534a40120b6
> 
> Sorry to clog up your lovely forum. .. but I got this one also.
> 
> could you please authenticate?   I think this is called Astrid This one will be arriving on Monday so I can submit better images then if need be.
> 
> Poshmark site



Need cleared pictures of the interior, heat stamp & made in country/date tag before we can authenticate.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Isa9006 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Kors Selma studded handbag? I bought it off on ebay and i did ask the seller if the bag is authentic and they told me that the bag is indeed authentic so i went ahead and bought it but unfortunately i cannot take pictures of it now since my phone broke but i will link the original listing here    http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MICHAEL-KORS-STUDDED-SELMA-SATCHEL-BAG-PURSE-LARGE-BLACK-/111597794142?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=KVE6F7wtMEQBTq28ZeBc0lvP7Dc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> THANK YOU


Not enough photos in her listing. We need pics posted in my blue signature below.


----------



## CinthiaZ

snushi said:


> Https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54fb4e9a2ba50a2cc20033db
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Poshmark site... kind of an auction site
> 
> Chartell is the seller
> 
> Unsure of serial number
> 
> Thank you. This is my first mk bag.


I don't think that bag is authentic. It is missing many things that would normally be in the interior and the stitching doesn't look right to me. If you could get her to send you a pic of the 'made in country' tag that would help. Tell her it is located on the left seam of the lining. I really don''t think that bag is authentic. 35.00???  That 's a good sign right there! Plus she is a new seller that has no established history of selling authentic items, besides that , the zipper pulls don't look right and it is missing standard compartments. I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

snushi said:


> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54f4de877f0a0534a40120b6
> 
> Sorry to clog up your lovely forum. .. but I got this one also.
> 
> could you please authenticate?   I think this is called Astrid This one will be arriving on Monday so I can submit better images then if need be.
> 
> Poshmark site


This bag looks authentic but we need the pics posted in my blue signature below, to be sure. You might want to consider posting them here BEFORE you buy them . Returns are difficult on Poshmark. You only get four days and if the seller doesn't respond right away, that can cause delays which causes your time limit to expire.  It really does look OK so far. Just need pics that are missing , posted in my blue signature below, to be certain.


----------



## snushi

Thank you very much for your knowledge time and input.

Michael Kors($40) is on sale now at Mercari! http://item.mercariapp.com/gl/m452572362

hiw about thus one?  I purchased but seller didn't send in time so I purchased the one you ladies just told me was counterfeit.


----------



## CinthiaZ

snushi said:


> Https://www.poshmark.com/listings/54fb4e9a2ba50a2cc20033db
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Poshmark site... kind of an auction site
> 
> Chartell is the seller
> 
> Unsure of serial number
> 
> Thank you. This is my first mk bag.


I looked at it again and I have seen that style before. I know it is a vintage / older style and I just noticed something that looks correct, but we just can't tell for sure without the right pics. I don't know why sellers don't at least show the heat stamp in their listings? I guess everyone is just supposed to wonder if it's real or not! lol! They are only allowed to post four pics in a listing. She will have to email them to you. Hope she replies.


----------



## CinthiaZ

snushi said:


> Thank you very much for your knowledge time and input.
> 
> Michael Kors($40) is on sale now at Mercari! http://item.mercariapp.com/gl/m452572362
> 
> hiw about thus one?  I purchased but seller didn't send in time so I purchased the one you ladies just told me was counterfeit.


We didn't say it was counterfeit for sure. We said there were some suspicious signs and we need to see more pictures to be sure. We were giving it the benefit of the doubt for you to get us more photos. It could be authentic, but we don't know without those photos. Once you get it, post them here and we can tell you for sure. We need the pics that are requested on the first page of this forum in the rules section, or what you see requested in my signature. 

The bag on Mercari looks OK, but again, there are not enough pics to be certain. We need to see the labels inside the bag! There are TWO of them we need to see. We also need to see the hardware and zippers. There is a lot more to it than folks realize. In the price range you are looking, under 50 dollars, is the price range of most fakes. Hope you get lucky. Good luck!


----------



## snushi

I again thank you so much for your time and attention on thIs.  I was looking to get a nice ish bag that I can lug around w my 3 year old in tow thats cheap slightly damaged that could get gunk poured on it and it not matter. I have a nice learher coach that I'm afraid to use for fear it'll get messed up by my little one.

I have asked for more pics and will submit them per your rules.  Thank you again.


----------



## Lamonfn

CinthiaZ said:


> I believe the bag to be authentic. I lightened the pics and it has the correct indications of an authentic Brooke bag. I also checked out the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. I would feel confident buying from this seller.


Hi
I previously had this bag authenticated and have now received it from the seller. While the bag is gorgeous and in great condition I am a bit puzzled as it is definitely smaller than the Brooke bag I have seen in department stores here. 
Does this mean it is actually a fake or does this style of bag come in more than one size, like a medium and large?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jb32purse

Can anyone please identify if this grommet selma is authentic?  Thanjs in advanceCheck out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191528681970&alt=web


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Jb32purse said:


> Can anyone please identify if this grommet selma is authentic?  Thanjs in advanceCheck out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191528681970&alt=web



Missing a photo of the interior and label, so I can't give you a definate answer. I do however find the other photos to be correct. But -wait til Jojo, Cdtracing or Cynthia get back to you as well as I am fairly new at authenticating.


----------



## CocoChannel

Ok Nevermind I dont know how to delete a post


----------



## jojon21

Jb32purse said:


> Can anyone please identify if this grommet selma is authentic?  Thanjs in advanceCheck out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191528681970&alt=web





Norwegian Girl said:


> Missing a photo of the interior and label, so I can't give you a definate answer. I do however find the other photos to be correct. But -wait til Jojo, Cdtracing or Cynthia get back to you as well as I am fairly new at authenticating.



Agree with NorwegianGirl, based on the photos shown this Grommet Selma is authentic! Pictures of the interior and heat stamp would be helpful to confirm 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Missing a photo of the interior and label, so I can't give you a definate answer. I do however find the other photos to be correct. But -wait til Jojo, Cdtracing or Cynthia get back to you as well as I am fairly new at authenticating.





jojon21 said:


> Agree with NorwegianGirl, based on the photos shown this Grommet Selma is authentic! Pictures of the interior and heat stamp would be helpful to confirm 100%.



I agree this is authentic based on the pictures provided.  However, clear pictures of the interior, heat stamp, & made in country/date tag would be helpful.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lamonfn said:


> Hi
> I previously had this bag authenticated and have now received it from the seller. While the bag is gorgeous and in great condition I am a bit puzzled as it is definitely smaller than the Brooke bag I have seen in department stores here.
> Does this mean it is actually a fake or does this style of bag come in more than one size, like a medium and large?
> Thanks for any help.


Yes , the Brooke bags, as most MK collections, do come in different sizes and variations. I remember looking at that bag and checking out the seller you bought it from. No worries, it is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Lamonfn said:


> Hi
> I previously had this bag authenticated and have now received it from the seller. While the bag is gorgeous and in great condition I am a bit puzzled as it is definitely smaller than the Brooke bag I have seen in department stores here.
> Does this mean it is actually a fake or does this style of bag come in more than one size, like a medium and large?
> Thanks for any help.



The Brooke does come in medium & large.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jb32purse said:


> Can anyone please identify if this grommet selma is authentic?  Thanjs in advanceCheck out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191528681970&alt=web


Yes, I agree! It is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Missing a photo of the interior and label, so I can't give you a definate answer. I do however find the other photos to be correct. But -wait til Jojo, Cdtracing or Cynthia get back to you as well as I am fairly new at authenticating.



You are correct, Norwegiangirl! It is authentic!


----------



## Jb32purse

Hey ladies, I asked seller to post more pics of inside. They are up now. Would you ladies mind taking a look now ?


----------



## cdtracing

Jb32purse said:


> Hey ladies, I asked seller to post more pics of inside. They are up now. Would you ladies mind taking a look now ?



After viewing all the the pictures, it's 100% authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Missing a photo of the interior and label, so I can't give you a definate answer. I do however find the other photos to be correct. But -wait til Jojo, Cdtracing or Cynthia get back to you as well as I am fairly new at authenticating.





Jb32purse said:


> Hey ladies, I asked seller to post more pics of inside. They are up now. Would you ladies mind taking a look now ?





cdtracing said:


> After viewing all the the pictures, it's 100% authentic.


 Agreed! Authentic! And a good, responsive seller means a lot too!


----------



## ilysukixD

Michael Kors Small Casey Fuchsia 
Seller:luxembourgfaerie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261799949433
Item: 261799949433


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Michael Kors Small Casey Fuchsia
> 
> Seller:luxembourgfaerie
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261799949433
> 
> Item: 261799949433




Additional pictures











The only red flag I see is the "made in" tag, I have the mk collection bag and all of them have the made in"" and then BMK-XXXXX
But this one only say BMK-XXXXXX


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Additional pictures
> View attachment 2921601
> 
> View attachment 2921603
> 
> View attachment 2921604
> 
> View attachment 2921605
> 
> View attachment 2921606
> 
> 
> The only red flag I see is the "made in" tag, I have the mk collection bag and all of them have the made in"" and then BMK-XXXXX
> But this one only say BMK-XXXXXX



The retail tag is a little off to me. The price seems too good to be true. Seller has some negative feedback about packaging & poor communication in the last 6 months.  Is there a picture of the interior name plate?  The Casey is one of MK higher end bags so the interior will be a little different.


----------



## ilysukixD

cdtracing said:


> The retail tag is a little off to me. The price seems too good to be true. Seller has some negative feedback about packaging & poor communication in the last 6 months.  Is there a picture of the interior name plate?  The Casey is one of MK higher end bags so the interior will be a little different.











I checked with one of TPF member that have this bag and everything seems fine. But I hate to say the seller's negative feedback is holding me back.... I mean if its authenticate that fine but if I don't receive my item I can always open a case and get refund right?


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Additional pictures
> View attachment 2921601
> 
> View attachment 2921603
> 
> View attachment 2921604
> 
> View attachment 2921605
> 
> View attachment 2921606
> 
> 
> The only red flag I see is the "made in" tag, I have the mk collection bag and all of them have the made in"" and then BMK-XXXXX
> But this one only say BMK-XXXXXX





ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2922134
> 
> View attachment 2922139
> 
> View attachment 2922140
> 
> 
> I checked with one of TPF member that have this bag and everything seems fine. But I hate to say the seller's negative feedback is holding me back.... I mean if its authenticate that fine but if I don't receive my item I can always open a case and get refund right?



In viewing the additional pictures, I can see the interior name plate.  It looks good to me.  I'm concerned about the negative feedback as well, along with the "too good to be true" price for a NWT bag.  Yes, if you do not receive the bag, you can open up a case with Ebay & get refunded.  I also noticed the listing has ended because it says sold but also says seller has relisted this bag or one like it.  The relisting is starting at $399.  Makes me wonder how many of these bags does she have to sell at this bargain base price...hmmm...


----------



## ilysukixD

cdtracing said:


> In viewing the additional pictures, I can see the interior name plate.  It looks good to me.  I'm concerned about the negative feedback as well, along with the "too good to be true" price for a NWT bag.  Yes, if you do not receive the bag, you can open up a case with Ebay & get refunded.  I also noticed the listing has ended because it says sold but also says seller has relisted this bag or one like it.  The relisting is starting at $399.  Makes me wonder how many of these bags does she have to sell at this bargain base price...hmmm...



Thank you!!! I think I will pull the trigger.. worst come to worst... I would have to open a case on ebay.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Additional pictures
> View attachment 2921601
> 
> View attachment 2921603
> 
> View attachment 2921604
> 
> View attachment 2921605
> 
> View attachment 2921606
> 
> 
> The only red flag I see is the "made in" tag, I have the mk collection bag and all of them have the made in"" and then BMK-XXXXX
> But this one only say BMK-XXXXXX





cdtracing said:


> The retail tag is a little off to me. The price seems too good to be true. Seller has some negative feedback about packaging & poor communication in the last 6 months.  Is there a picture of the interior name plate?  The Casey is one of MK higher end bags so the interior will be a little different.





cdtracing said:


> In viewing the additional pictures, I can see the interior name plate.  It looks good to me.  I'm concerned about the negative feedback as well, along with the "too good to be true" price for a NWT bag.  Yes, if you do not receive the bag, you can open up a case with Ebay & get refunded.  I also noticed the listing has ended because it says sold but also says seller has relisted this bag or one like it.  The relisting is starting at $399.  Makes me wonder how many of these bags does she have to sell at this bargain base price...hmmm...



There is only one neg for not receiving order. The other majority of feedbacks are all good and the buyer received their orders.

MY MAIN Concerns are as Cdtracing say, the price tag doesn't look right and it should have Michael Kors in tan coloring at the top of it. And the unblievably low price for a NEW bag??  
ALSO, I don't like how the seller is using stock photos from the internet on most of her other listings. 
THE BAG itself, appears to be authentic, and if it is fake, it sure is a scary good one, because that bag looks totally authentic. Me thinks we need the Fairy God Mother, Jojo for this one! I will contact her now.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> There is only one neg for not receiving order. The other majority of feedbacks are all good and the buyer received their orders.
> 
> MY MAIN Concerns are as Cdtracing say, the price tag doesn't look right and it should have Michael Kors in tan coloring at the top of it. And the unblievably low price for a NEW bag??
> ALSO, I don't like how the seller is using stock photos from the internet on most of her other listings.
> THE BAG itself, appears to be authentic, and if it is fake, it sure is a scary good one, because that bag looks totally authentic. Me thinks we need the Fairy God Mother, Jojo for this one! I will contact her now.



Check this listing too, the price tag doesn't have the yellow border
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...661?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f3814ad

I'm going home later and see if there's the yellow border on my miranda price tag.

Thank so much for the help ladies!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Check this listing too, the price tag doesn't have the yellow border
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...661?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f3814ad
> 
> I'm going home later and see if there's the yellow border on my miranda price tag.
> 
> Thank so much for the help ladies!!!


It's not yellow, it's TAN. I can't tell anything about the Miranda link as there are no pics of te interior and seller has only 86 feedbacks, with not enough history of selling authentic bags.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> It's not yellow, it's TAN. I can't tell anything about the Miranda link as there are no pics of te interior and seller has only 86 feedbacks, with not enough history of selling authentic bags.



>.< I mean tan, but I will definitely check my Miranda tag, Lol I feel paranoid that it's fake now.How about this seller? http://www.ebay.com/itm//281592021765
The price tag doesn't have tan border too, maybe the price tag is different from the Michael Kors Collection than the Michael Michael kors?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> >.< I mean tan, but I will definitely check my Miranda tag, Lol I feel paranoid that it's fake now.How about this seller? http://www.ebay.com/itm//281592021765
> The price tag doesn't have tan border too, maybe the price tag is different from the Michael Kors Collection than the Michael Michael kors?


You may be right about that. I have only bought one of the MICHAEL Higher end bags and it was used, so I didn't get the tag on it. Let's wait for our Fairy God Mother, Jojo on this one. The bag itself has all the correct indications that it is authentic. I really think it is, but don't understand why the seller would be giving it away and I am not sure about the price tag. You have a good point about it being a differenence between the two collections and I am going to research that. It's buyers like you that keep us authenticators Buffed and polished! lol! Thank you!  I may learn something new today!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> There is only one neg for not receiving order. The other majority of feedbacks are all good and the buyer received their orders.
> 
> MY MAIN Concerns are as Cdtracing say, the price tag doesn't look right and it should have Michael Kors in tan coloring at the top of it. And the unblievably low price for a NEW bag??
> ALSO, I don't like how the seller is using stock photos from the internet on most of her other listings.
> THE BAG itself, appears to be authentic, and if it is fake, it sure is a scary good one, because that bag looks totally authentic. Me thinks we need the Fairy God Mother, Jojo for this one! I will contact her now.





ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2922134
> 
> View attachment 2922139
> 
> View attachment 2922140
> 
> 
> I checked with one of TPF member that have this bag and everything seems fine. But I hate to say the seller's negative feedback is holding me back.... I mean if its authenticate that fine but if I don't receive my item I can always open a case and get refund right?



I have the same concerns as CinthiaZ and Cdtracing - most glaringly, the tag definitely does not look right. Also CinthiaZ, is this pattern on the tissue paper stuffing new? In the seller's past listings, only stock photos were used and it appears she has multiples of the same item. I would not feel comfortable purchasing this bag from this seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Michael Kors Small Casey Fuchsia
> Seller:luxembourgfaerie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261799949433
> Item: 261799949433


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Michael Kors Small Casey Fuchsia
> Seller:luxembourgfaerie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261799949433
> Item: 261799949433





jojon21 said:


> I have the same concerns as CinthiaZ and Cdtracing - most glaringly, the tag definitely does not look right. Also CinthiaZ, is this pattern on the tissue paper stuffing new? In the seller's past listings, only stock photos were used and it appears she has multiples of the same item. I would not feel comfortable purchasing this bag from this seller.





ilysukixD said:


> Additional pictures
> View attachment 2921601
> 
> View attachment 2921603
> 
> View attachment 2921604
> 
> View attachment 2921605
> 
> View attachment 2921606
> 
> 
> The only red flag I see is the "made in" tag, I have the mk collection bag and all of them have the made in"" and then BMK-XXXXX
> But this one only say BMK-XXXXXX




RUT ROW!! The Fairy God Mother isn't liking this one either! I didn't even NOTICE the tissue paper! Good catch, Jojo! That paper is seen used on fakes! Thinking you may be doing a return! Send us more pics when you get it!


----------



## tnkntrygurl

Hi! I was looking on ebay and ran across this bag and I've never seen the inside of a MK look like this. Can you take a look and authenticate this bag? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/400871099803?lpid=82&chn=ps

There are more photos listed under the description tab.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> I have the same concerns as CinthiaZ and Cdtracing - most glaringly, the tag definitely does not look right. Also CinthiaZ, is this pattern on the tissue paper stuffing new? In the seller's past listings, only stock photos were used and it appears she has multiples of the same item. I would not feel comfortable purchasing this bag from this seller.






This is the stuffings of my miranda and also the price tag


----------



## CinthiaZ

tnkntrygurl said:


> Hi! I was looking on ebay and ran across this bag and I've never seen the inside of a MK look like this. Can you take a look and authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/400871099803?lpid=82&chn=ps
> 
> There are more photos listed under the description tab.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We have seen the white solid linings on the vintage bags, but there are not enough pics to authenticat. Please ask the seller for pics of the Michael Kor label / heat stamp and a pic of the  Made in country tag. Tell seller they will find it on the left seam of the lining.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2922529
> 
> This is the stuffings of my miranda and also the price tag


OK, where did you buy the Miranda? I have done some research and am finding that is the price tag that is being used on the Mirandas. So it is safe to say they using that format on the MICHAEL line, as opposed to the MICHAEL Michael Kors series. I just need to do more research on that tissue, as we have that seen design on the linings of several fakes.

   Also, please post  those pics in the Miranda thread to see if any of the other gals got their bags with that tissue.


----------



## Jb32purse

Thanks ladies for all your help. Much appreciated


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, where did you buy the Miranda? I have done some research and am finding that is the price tag that is being used on the Mirandas. So it is safe to say they using that format on the MICHAEL line, as opposed to the MICHAEL Michael Kors series. I just need to do more research on that tissue, as we have that seen design on the linings of several fakes.
> 
> Also, please post  those pics in the Miranda thread to see if any of the other gals got their bags with that tissue.



I purchased the miranda bag from zappos and also bloomingdales, and both stores have the same tissue papers. I also saw the miranda satchel at macys and they have the same tissue papers. 

Unless this is a very good fake... I will be very terrified.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I have the same concerns as CinthiaZ and Cdtracing - most glaringly, the tag definitely does not look right. Also CinthiaZ, is this pattern on the tissue paper stuffing new? In the seller's past listings, only stock photos were used and it appears she has multiples of the same item. I would not feel comfortable purchasing this bag from this seller.





ilysukixD said:


> I purchased the miranda bag from zappos and also bloomingdales, and both stores have the same tissue papers. I also saw the miranda satchel at macys and they have the same tissue papers.
> 
> Unless this is a very good fake... I will be very terrified.



As we discussed on the Miranda thread, and after some serious research and help from the ladies on the Miranda thread, I have discovered this is how the price tags appear on the higher end line of MICHAEL KORS bags. It is only the MMK line that has the MK in tan on them at top. I also found out from the ladies on the Miranda forum that they received the same tissue in their bags that were purchased from reliable sources. 

   So us authenticators learn something new all the time!  It is the ladies continually coming here that keep us buffed and polished doing more research all the time! Thanks for that!


----------



## Shadowaye

Hello... so ive been losing sleep over this. Please help me authenticate this Hamilton in Sapphire for me. Ive never owned a Hamilton before so cant compare.
Here are my concerns when i first got the bag;
1. the feel of the saffiano leather was rubbery, borderline slightly sticky/tacky when i first got it. Not smooth nor does it make that noise when you run your nails over it like the saffiano Selma tote.This material felt a lot more rubbery than smooth in comparison to my selma. . 

2. Supposedly being a stiff saffiano leather, it was very pliable. especially the bottom of the bag is not as stiff  as i thought as it it has a lot of give at the slightest touchl i cant hold it by the bottom cause it sinks in. and the handles as shown in pics are so effortlessly bendy and twisty and does not make that squeaky noise of a new MK saffiano bag. i can practically fold the bag into two that is how soft it is. 

3.what seemed like sticky glue residue in the black piping of the bag.

4. Color of tags are much paler in comparison from a Selma that i was purchased from Macy's.

5. Another thing i noticed straight away is that the magnetic clapsp does not have numbers or any thing on them. Not sure if that is normal or not. 

5.Though hearing that some made in tags are black. I hope this serial number is real. 

Please please help me aunthenticate this for me. I bought this from an online seller that is supposed to me known to sell authentic bags, i bought my medium Selma from here and a few coach FOS bags which werei indeed real. This was my 2nd MK purchase from her. and when asked about these problems her only reply is that she only sells authentic bags and seemed to ignore my pleas after. Her fb domain is "Princess Victoria Stylo'. 

My only conclusion if it is authentic is that it was a used returned item to the store hence the discount.


----------



## Shadowaye

Hello... so ive been losing sleep over this. Please help me authenticate this Hamilton in Sapphire for me. Ive never owned a Hamilton before so cant compare.
Here are my concerns when i first got the bag;
1. the feel of the saffiano leather was rubbery, borderline sticky/tacky when i first got it. Not smooth nor does it make that noise when you run your nails over it like the saffiano Selma tote.This material felt a lot more rubbery than smooth. 

2. Supposedly being stiff saffiano leather, it was very pliable. especially the bottom of the bag is very soft not stiff at all and the handles as shown in pics are so effortlessly bendy and twisty.

3.What seemed like sticky glue residue in the black piping of the bag.

4. Color of tags are much paler in comparison from a Selma that i was purchased from Macy's.



Please please help me authenticate this for me. I bought this from an online seller that is supposed to me known to sell authentic bags, i bought my medium Selma from here and a few coach FOS bags which were in deed real. This was my 2nd MK purchase from her. and when asked about these problems, her only reply is that she only sells authentic bags and seemed to ignore my pleas after. Her fb domain is "Princess Victoria Stylo'.


----------



## Shadowaye

Hello... so ive been losing sleep over this. Please help me authenticate this Hamilton in Sapphire for me. Ive never owned a Hamilton before so cant compare.
Here are my concerns when i first got the bag;
1. the feel of the saffiano leather was rubbery, borderline sticky/tacky when i first got it. Not smooth nor does it make that noise when you run your nails over it like the saffiano Selma tote.This material felt a lot more rubbery than smooth. 

2. Supposedly being stiff saffiano leather, it was very pliable. especially the bottom of the bag is very soft not stiff at all, i cant hold the bag by the bottom since it'll dip in and also the handles as shown in pics are so effortlessly bendy and twisty.

3.what seemed like sticky glue residue in and on some of the black piping of the bag.

4. Color of tags are much paler in comparison from a Selma that i was purchased from Macy's.


Please please help me authenticate this for me. I bought this from an online seller that is supposed to me known to sell authentic bags, i bought my medium Selma from here and a few coach FOS bags which were indeed real. This was my 2nd MK purchase from her. and when asked about these problems her only reply is that she only sells authentic bags and seemed to ignore my pleas after. Her fb domain is "Princess Victoria Stylo'.


----------



## Shadowaye

sorry im a first time user for this site didnt mean to send it multiple posts, on my screen it didnt tell me it was posted. very sorry. anyway thats my issue with that bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Shadowaye said:


> sorry im a first time user for this site didnt mean to send it multiple posts, on my screen it didnt tell me it was posted. very sorry. anyway thats my issue with that bag.


The bag is totally authentic. Not all Hamiltons are made of saffiano leather. It says right on your price tag GENUINE LEATHER. You have purchased one of MANY Genuine Leather Hamiltons. You can not compare real leather to the saffiano leather. Real leather is soft and flexible compared to saffiano that is stiff. It this were a saffiano bag it would say so on the price tag. No worries, you have purchased an authentic GENUINE LEATHER Hamilton tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Shadowaye said:


> Hello... so ive been losing sleep over this. Please help me authenticate this Hamilton in Sapphire for me. Ive never owned a Hamilton before so cant compare.
> Here are my concerns when i first got the bag;
> 1. the feel of the saffiano leather was rubbery, borderline slightly sticky/tacky when i first got it. Not smooth nor does it make that noise when you run your nails over it like the saffiano Selma tote.This material felt a lot more rubbery than smooth in comparison to my selma. .
> 
> 2. Supposedly being a stiff saffiano leather, it was very pliable. especially the bottom of the bag is not as stiff  as i thought as it it has a lot of give at the slightest touchl i cant hold it by the bottom cause it sinks in. and the handles as shown in pics are so effortlessly bendy and twisty and does not make that squeaky noise of a new MK saffiano bag. i can practically fold the bag into two that is how soft it is.
> 
> 3.what seemed like sticky glue residue in the black piping of the bag.
> 
> 4. Color of tags are much paler in comparison from a Selma that i was purchased from Macy's.
> 
> 5. Another thing i noticed straight away is that the magnetic clapsp does not have numbers or any thing on them. Not sure if that is normal or not.
> 
> 5.Though hearing that some made in tags are black. I hope this serial number is real.
> 
> Please please help me aunthenticate this for me. I bought this from an online seller that is supposed to me known to sell authentic bags, i bought my medium Selma from here and a few coach FOS bags which werei indeed real. This was my 2nd MK purchase from her. and when asked about these problems her only reply is that she only sells authentic bags and seemed to ignore my pleas after. Her fb domain is "Princess Victoria Stylo'.
> 
> My only conclusion if it is authentic is that it was a used returned item to the store hence the discount.


You only show a pic of one snap, what about the other side?


----------



## starlet09

Hi, I've been eyeing Saffiano Sutton for a while and I've found one online seller that sells it for a quite reasonable price. I finally got it but this is my first MK bag and no matter how many articles I've read, I'm still worried about the authenticity if this bag.
Would really appreciate it if you guys can help me authenticate this baby.


----------



## starlet09

And here are other pictures of my Sutton.


----------



## vcw_2011

Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details. There aren't any pictures of the insides or tags either.

I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica. 

This is the sight I found them on 
mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804


----------



## Shadowaye

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is totally authentic. Not all Hamiltons are made of saffiano leather. It says right on your price tag GENUINE LEATHER. You have purchased one of MANY Genuine Leather Hamiltons. You can not compare real leather to the saffiano leather. Real leather is soft and flexible compared to saffiano that is stiff. It this were a saffiano bag it would say so on the price tag. No worries, you have purchased an authentic GENUINE LEATHER Hamilton tote.


thank you so much for your reply. It being leather makes so much sense now. It was misleading to me because i bought it thinking it was saffiano leather and even asked the seller if it was saffiano leather before purchase and she said it was. Hence my confusion with its flexibility. But atleast i rest easy knowing that it is authentic. The snap closure on the other side is also plain just  fyi.


----------



## CinthiaZ

starlet09 said:


> And here are other pictures of my Sutton.


Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

vcw_2011 said:


> Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details. There aren't any pictures of the insides or tags either.
> 
> I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica.
> 
> This is the sight I found them on
> mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804


You are welcome.


----------



## Vine

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is totally authentic. Not all Hamiltons are made of saffiano leather. It says right on your price tag GENUINE LEATHER. You have purchased one of MANY Genuine Leather Hamiltons. You can not compare real leather to the saffiano leather. Real leather is soft and flexible compared to saffiano that is stiff. It this were a saffiano bag it would say so on the price tag. No worries, you have purchased an authentic GENUINE LEATHER Hamilton tote.


Hi
This is my first post. I bought a michael Kors Delancy large tote and it is slightly different than the one I have. The new one is patent leather and the bottom of the bag is different. The stitching pattern is different and I am not sure if this is sometimes the case. How would I have it authenticated? 
Thank you


----------



## Vine

Hello
This is my first post. I purchased a second Delancy large tote and it is slightly differant from the first I purchased. For example, the bottom of the bag is sewn differently. How would I have it authenticated? 
Thank you
Vine


----------



## cdtracing

starlet09 said:


> And here are other pictures of my Sutton.



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Vine said:


> Hello
> This is my first post. I purchased a second Delancy large tote and it is slightly differant from the first I purchased. For example, the bottom of the bag is sewn differently. How would I have it authenticated?
> Thank you
> Vine



Post your inquiry according to the requirements of the first post on this thread.


----------



## cdtracing

vcw_2011 said:


> Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details. There aren't any pictures of the insides or tags either.
> 
> I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica.
> 
> This is the sight I found them on
> mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804



There is not enough info on the site to evaluate the bag.  I am not familar with this site.  There are a multitude of online sites that sell fake designer bags at bargain basement prices.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Vine said:


> Hello
> This is my first post. I purchased a second Delancy large tote and it is slightly differant from the first I purchased. For example, the bottom of the bag is sewn differently. How would I have it authenticated?
> Thank you
> Vine





Vine said:


> Hi
> This is my first post. I bought a michael Kors Delancy large tote and it is slightly different than the one I have. The new one is patent leather and the bottom of the bag is different. The stitching pattern is different and I am not sure if this is sometimes the case. How would I have it authenticated?
> Thank you





cdtracing said:


> Post your inquiry according to the requirements of the first post on this thread.



Yes, please post pics of the bag your are inquiring about and follow the format that is posted in the rules here on the first page.  We will only authenticate the bag in question. If it is an ebay purchase, you need to post the item number, user id of the seller and the link to the listing, Otherwise , post requested pics of the bag in question. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vcw_2011 said:


> Please help me identify if these are real or fake bags. The pictures are not great but I'm hoping someone that knows what to look for can catch better details. There aren't any pictures of the insides or tags either.
> 
> I was close to buying but I do not want to pay this much for a replica.
> 
> This is the sight I found them on
> mkorstoday.com/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip-satchel-leather-804


This is totally a fakes website. If you don't want a fake, do not purchase from this site! They are unofficially using the Michael Kors name as their own, when this is NOT an official Michael Kors website. As cdtracing stated, Michael Kors does not offer bargain basement prices at 72 percent off. These bags are most certainly fakes. I evaluated several other bags on their site and was able to clearly see, they are selling fakes.


----------



## ruffmeian

Hey again, guys!

Last time I was helped here the Seller never shipped out my bag so I had to file a claim. =/

Can anyone verify this MK bag, please?

Seller: wendyvasquez 
Item: STUNNING CLASSIC BLACK SNAKESKIN PATENT LEATHER MICHAEL KORS SHOULDER BAG MINT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CL...450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27faffd3d2


----------



## cdtracing

ruffmeian said:


> Hey again, guys!
> 
> Last time I was helped here the Seller never shipped out my bag so I had to file a claim. =/
> 
> Can anyone verify this MK bag, please?
> 
> Seller: wendyvasquez
> Item: STUNNING CLASSIC BLACK SNAKESKIN PATENT LEATHER MICHAEL KORS SHOULDER BAG MINT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CL...450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27faffd3d2



Some of the interior pictures are a little fuzzy. Clear pictures of ALL interior tag including made in country/date tag & name stamped hardware will be helpful in the evaluation. You can ask the sell to provide those to you.


----------



## ruffmeian

cdtracing said:


> Some of the interior pictures are a little fuzzy. Clear pictures of ALL interior tag including made in country/date tag will be helpful in the evaluation. You can ask the sell to provide those to you.




Okay, I just asked. Will post if she provides them..Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

ruffmeian said:


> Okay, I just asked. Will post if she provides them..Thank you!



After evaluating all the pictures, it's authentic.


----------



## ruffmeian

cdtracing said:


> After evaluating all the pictures, it's authentic.



She actually just posted more pictures of the tags too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CL...T-/171714794450?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ruffmeian said:


> Hey again, guys!
> 
> Last time I was helped here the Seller never shipped out my bag so I had to file a claim. =/
> 
> Can anyone verify this MK bag, please?
> 
> Seller: wendyvasquez
> Item: STUNNING CLASSIC BLACK SNAKESKIN PATENT LEATHER MICHAEL KORS SHOULDER BAG MINT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CL...450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27faffd3d2





cdtracing said:


> Some of the interior pictures are a little fuzzy. Clear pictures of ALL interior tag including made in country/date tag & name stamped hardware will be helpful in the evaluation. You can ask the sell to provide those to you.



She did post the requested pics and the bag is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ruffmeian said:


> She actually just posted more pictures of the tags too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-CL...T-/171714794450?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!!


Authentic!


----------



## starlet09

Thanks a lot cdtracing and CinthiaZ! Really appreciate it  Now I can sleep well


----------



## boyfriend195

Could someone please help me authenticate this michael kors bag i bought for my gf. I bought jet set striped travel tote from the Michael Kors outlet at Las Americas Premium Outlets in San Ysidro. It was a spontaneous decision, but now that I've got it home and compared it other pics I'm worried its not genuine. Firstly, on the front of the bag is a MK circle logo, rather than the name being typed out. Secondly there is no buckles on the straps nor is there a hanging hardware logo from one of the straps. I'm not sure about the pockets either. I have attached some pics to help. Any insight into the authenticity of the bag would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojon21

boyfriend195 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this michael kors bag i bought for my gf. I bought jet set striped travel tote from the Michael Kors outlet at Las Americas Premium Outlets in San Ysidro. It was a spontaneous decision, but now that I've got it home and compared it other pics I'm worried its not genuine. Firstly, on the front of the bag is a MK circle logo, rather than the name being typed out. Secondly there is no buckles on the straps nor is there a hanging hardware logo from one of the straps. I'm not sure about the pockets either. I have attached some pics to help. Any insight into the authenticity of the bag would be greatly appreciated.



This tote is authentic! Often times the outlet bags may differ slightly in the details from the retail bags or be an exclusive design for the outlets. It's a gorgeous bag and I'm sure your gf will love it!!


----------



## Madame Fer

Hi! I am totally new in the Michael Kors world, I've stuck to LV previosly, but now I saw this amazing pattern on Michael Kors. I am a bit of camouflage fan I admit (I've worked in the military also  ). 

So if you can please help me authenticate this, because I don't want any fakes. I understand this brand has also lots of them?

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Camouflage
Item number: 151615757248
Seller: honesto9
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151615757248&alt=web

Thank you very much!!


----------



## jojon21

Madame Fer said:


> Hi! I am totally new in the Michael Kors world, I've stuck to LV previosly, but now I saw this amazing pattern on Michael Kors. I am a bit of camouflage fan I admit (I've worked in the military also  ).
> 
> So if you can please help me authenticate this, because I don't want any fakes. I understand this brand has also lots of them?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Camouflage
> Item number: 151615757248
> Seller: honesto9
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151615757248&alt=web
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

boyfriend195 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this michael kors bag i bought for my gf. I bought jet set striped travel tote from the Michael Kors outlet at Las Americas Premium Outlets in San Ysidro. It was a spontaneous decision, but now that I've got it home and compared it other pics I'm worried its not genuine. Firstly, on the front of the bag is a MK circle logo, rather than the name being typed out. Secondly there is no buckles on the straps nor is there a hanging hardware logo from one of the straps. I'm not sure about the pockets either. I have attached some pics to help. Any insight into the authenticity of the bag would be greatly appreciated.





jojon21 said:


> This tote is authentic! Often times the outlet bags may differ slightly in the details from the retail bags or be an exclusive design for the outlets. It's a gorgeous bag and I'm sure your gf will love it!!




Agree with Jojo21 AUTHENTIC! Nice Jet Set Tote!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Madame Fer said:


> Hi! I am totally new in the Michael Kors world, I've stuck to LV previosly, but now I saw this amazing pattern on Michael Kors. I am a bit of camouflage fan I admit (I've worked in the military also  ).
> 
> So if you can please help me authenticate this, because I don't want any fakes. I understand this brand has also lots of them?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Camouflage
> Item number: 151615757248
> Seller: honesto9
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151615757248&alt=web
> 
> Thank you very much!!


 Agree with Jojo21. Authentic! Also, this is a well know seller that only sells authentic bags.


----------



## Madame Fer

CinthiaZ said:


> Agree with Jojo21. Authentic! Also, this is a well know seller that only sells authentic bags.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## cdtracing

boyfriend195 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this michael kors bag i bought for my gf. I bought jet set striped travel tote from the Michael Kors outlet at Las Americas Premium Outlets in San Ysidro. It was a spontaneous decision, but now that I've got it home and compared it other pics I'm worried its not genuine. Firstly, on the front of the bag is a MK circle logo, rather than the name being typed out. Secondly there is no buckles on the straps nor is there a hanging hardware logo from one of the straps. I'm not sure about the pockets either. I have attached some pics to help. Any insight into the authenticity of the bag would be greatly appreciated.



It's 100% authentic.  Michael Kors Outlets do not sell counterfeits.


----------



## cdtracing

Madame Fer said:


> Hi! I am totally new in the Michael Kors world, I've stuck to LV previosly, but now I saw this amazing pattern on Michael Kors. I am a bit of camouflage fan I admit (I've worked in the military also  ).
> 
> So if you can please help me authenticate this, because I don't want any fakes. I understand this brand has also lots of them?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Camouflage
> Item number: 151615757248
> Seller: honesto9
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151615757248&alt=web
> 
> Thank you very much!!



It's authentic.


----------



## Madame Fer

How nice, that in this forum so many different people replies to requests. Maybe you don't have so many requests like in LV forum, but I really appreciate all of your effort!


----------



## cdtracing

Madame Fer said:


> How nice, that in this forum so many different people replies to requests. Maybe you don't have so many requests like in LV forum, but I really appreciate all of your effort!



You're welcome.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Madame Fer said:


> How nice, that in this forum so many different people replies to requests. Maybe you don't have so many requests like in LV forum, but I really appreciate all of your effort!


 You're welcome. Here we like to give our OPs more validation. It helps when you know all of the authenticators agree. I know it makes me feel better! lol! Sometimes we have folks come here that give out incorrect information. You can usually tell by how many posts a user has, who has been here doing this for awhile and is giving you the best information. When all of the authenticators agree, you KNOW the bag is authentic! I know I would certainly want more than one opinion. It just validates the bag better.


----------



## manini

I just purchased this jet set travel tote and I want to know if they are authentic please help!! 

It doesn't let me upload photos


----------



## CinthiaZ

manini said:


> I just purchased this jet set travel tote and I want to know if they are authentic please help!!
> 
> It doesn't let me upload photos


When you are new, you can only add links to photos. Right click on the photos and see if it has a URL you can copy. Or add it to photoshop and get the link. Did you buy off of a website?? Do you have a link to the listing?


----------



## cntww8

I purchased this quilted Selma off ebay and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive!  Can you authenticate it for me? 

Item Title: Michael Kors Selma Zip Quilt Large Black Satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171642492760?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: Brandfarm
Item Number: 171642492760**

**It says the seller recently changed the listing (price went up) so I think that changed the item number as well.  The item number I listed is from my purchase records.

Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cntww8 said:


> I purchased this quilted Selma off ebay and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive!  Can you authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item Title: Michael Kors Selma Zip Quilt Large Black Satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171642492760?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: Brandfarm
> Item Number: 171642492760**
> 
> **It says the seller recently changed the listing (price went up) so I think that changed the item number as well.  The item number I listed is from my purchase records.
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, but there not enough photos to be able to authenticate that bag. You will have to come back here after you get it and post the requested pics listed in my blue signature below. It concerns me that the seller is using stock photos from the internet that are not her own. I also do not understand why does not show pics of the interiors at all. I checked all of her present and past listings and they are all with stock internet photos taken off of some website. Please post requested pics when you get the bag and we can evaluate it at that time.


----------



## cdtracing

cntww8 said:


> I purchased this quilted Selma off ebay and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive!  Can you authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item Title: Michael Kors Selma Zip Quilt Large Black Satchel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171642492760?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: Brandfarm
> Item Number: 171642492760**
> 
> **It says the seller recently changed the listing (price went up) so I think that changed the item number as well.  The item number I listed is from my purchase records.
> 
> Thank you!



I agree with CinthiaZ.  There are only 2 stock pictures of the purse & they are off the web.  No pictures of the interior at all.  There is not enough pictures for us to do an evaluation.  When you receive the purse, please post CLEAR pictures that are required for an evaluation.  They are listed in our sig lines.


----------



## LAltiero85

Hello everyone!  I purchased this bag on eBay a few days ago, thinking nothing of it, and received it yesterday.  It looks beautiful, but has an unpleasant smell--almost as if it's PVC or something.  That is the only thing about this bag that raises my red flag.   So I was wondering if any of you could take a look at it. 
I never considered I could be fake(stupid, I know).  

Item Name: medium jet set travel tote
Seller ID:thehandbagmall (eBay)
Link (to ended auction) :http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351319153680 
Pictures I took: (the pics on the auction were not that great)


----------



## LAltiero85

For some reason I'm having difficulty attaching photos.


----------



## LAltiero85

It will only let me upload one at a time. I'm so sorry.  Please let me know if you are able to authenticate based on these pictures.  I don't want to take up any more space.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LAltiero85 said:


> Hello everyone!  I purchased this bag on eBay a few days ago, thinking nothing of it, and received it yesterday.  It looks beautiful, but has an unpleasant smell--almost as if it's PVC or something.  That is the only thing about this bag that raises my red flag.   So I was wondering if any of you could take a look at it.
> I never considered I could be fake(stupid, I know).
> 
> Item Name: medium jet set travel tote
> Seller ID:thehandbagmall (eBay)
> Link (to ended auction) :http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351319153680
> Pictures I took: (the pics on the auction were not that great)


It is authentic and comes from a reliable seller that is well know for selling authentic bags only. I am confident this bag is authentic. New smells go away after awhile. No worries. It is good to have us look at a listing BEFORE you buy it, but we would of had to ask for more pics anyhow. At least now you have a photo of the made in tag, which helps.


----------



## LAltiero85

CinthiaZ said:


> It is authentic and comes from a reliable seller that is well know for selling authentic bags only. I am confident this bag is authentic. New smells go away after awhile. No worries. It is good to have us look at a listing BEFORE you buy it, but we would of had to ask for more pics anyhow. At least now you have a photo of the made in tag, which helps.



Thank you so much!  Lesson learned!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## cdtracing

LAltiero85 said:


> Hello everyone!  I purchased this bag on eBay a few days ago, thinking nothing of it, and received it yesterday.  It looks beautiful, but has an unpleasant smell--almost as if it's PVC or something.  That is the only thing about this bag that raises my red flag.   So I was wondering if any of you could take a look at it.
> I never considered I could be fake(stupid, I know).
> 
> Item Name: medium jet set travel tote
> Seller ID:thehandbagmall (eBay)
> Link (to ended auction) :http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351319153680
> Pictures I took: (the pics on the auction were not that great)



I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's authentic from a reputable seller.


----------



## LAltiero85

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's authentic from a reputable seller.


Thank you so much!!! I appreciate your response!


----------



## Ackm

http://www.polka-b.com/2013/07/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip_28.html?m=1 may i know is this seller selling authentic MK?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Ackm said:


> http://www.polka-b.com/2013/07/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip_28.html?m=1 may i know is this seller selling authentic MK?


I have heard good thinks about that seller and from the pics provided , the bags appear to be authentic. It would better if we could see the made in country tag, but I would feel confident buying from this seller. I am pretty sure she used to sell on ebay until they turned into Feebay, and she went on her own, like many others.


----------



## cdtracing

Ackm said:


> http://www.polka-b.com/2013/07/michael-kors-large-selma-top-zip_28.html?m=1 may i know is this seller selling authentic MK?



I am not familiar with this site but I do see that in their T&C section, it states they do not accept returns for any authenticity reason.   CinthiaZ is more familiar with different sites that sell MK bags.  These online sites are popping up all over so it's very hard to keep up with all of them. This site has a 2015 copyright so it looks to me to be a new site.  While this site may be legit, I tend to be hesitant of overseas websites & would not,  personally, buy from a site that will not take returns.  The bag, itself, looks ok from the pictures provided but I would like to see more pictures of the interior & all interior tags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this site but I do see that in their T&C section, it states they do not accept returns for any authenticity reason.   CinthiaZ is more familiar with different sites that sell MK bags.  These online sites are popping up all over so it's very hard to keep up with all of them. This site has a 2015 copyright so it looks to me to be a new site.  While this site may be legit, I tend to be hesitant of overseas websites & would not,  personally, buy from a site that will not take returns.  The bag, itself, looks ok from the pictures provided but I would like to see more pictures of the interior & all interior tags.


Good catcth cdtracing! I had not noticed they do not accept returns! That would turn me off as well, although if you pay with a credit card and something is wrong, you can do a charge back.Did you notice if they accept PayPal payments?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this site but I do see that in their T&C section, it states they do not accept returns for any authenticity reason.   CinthiaZ is more familiar with different sites that sell MK bags.  These online sites are popping up all over so it's very hard to keep up with all of them. This site has a 2015 copyright so it looks to me to be a new site.  While this site may be legit, I tend to be hesitant of overseas websites & would not,  personally, buy from a site that will not take returns.  The bag, itself, looks ok from the pictures provided but I would like to see more pictures of the interior & all interior tags.


Good catch cdtracing! I had not noticed they do not accept returns. I know if you pay with a credit card you can always do  a charge back to return it. Did you notice if they use PayPal?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good catcth cdtracing! I had not noticed they do not accept returns! That would turn me off as well, although if you pay with a credit card and something is wrong, you can do a charge back.Did you notice if they accept PayPal payments?



This site will accept returns if the bag is damaged but you have to notify them within 24 hrs of any major defect.  They will not accept returns after 7 days of delivery.  Returns are only accepted in original condition with original packing & paperwork.  Return shipping is paid for by the buyer.  I did not see anything about accepting PayPal.  As with all online sites, the buyer needs to do their homework & decide for themselves if the terms are acceptable.


----------



## meb83

I have a seller in a local Facebook group that has a MK listed - can I post the image here with all the info I have avail to authenticate ?


----------



## CinthiaZ

meb83 said:


> I have a seller in a local Facebook group that has a MK listed - can I post the image here with all the info I have avail to authenticate ?


Yes, that's what this thread is for. You are in the right place. We need all images posted in my blue signature below.


----------



## Ackm

cdtracing said:


> This site will accept returns if the bag is damaged but you have to notify them within 24 hrs of any major defect.  They will not accept returns after 7 days of delivery.  Returns are only accepted in original condition with original packing & paperwork.  Return shipping is paid for by the buyer.  I did not see anything about accepting PayPal.  As with all online sites, the buyer needs to do their homework & decide for themselves if the terms are acceptable.


Ya because this seller is from singapore. actually Im not from US so it is abit uneasy to get a good deal because outlet is always more expensive. So now Im in dilemma =S. From the picture it seems to be authentic? Tqvm for ur help


----------



## cdtracing

Ackm said:


> Ya because this seller is from singapore. actually Im not from US so it is abit uneasy to get a good deal because outlet is always more expensive. So now Im in dilemma =S. From the picture it seems to be authentic? Tqvm for ur help



It appears to be more pictures behind the main picture.  Is there any way you could post those pictures or the link to the particular bag in question so we can get a better look?


----------



## Ackm

cdtracing said:


> It appears to be more pictures behind the main picture.  Is there any way you could post those pictures or the link to the particular bag in question so we can get a better look?



http://www.polka-b.com/2014/11/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-grape.html?m=1 this is the one im interested. Or do u knw any trusted seller selling this grape color sutton?


----------



## cdtracing

Ackm said:


> http://www.polka-b.com/2014/11/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-grape.html?m=1 this is the one im interested. Or do u knw any trusted seller selling this grape color sutton?



It's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Madame Fer said:


> Hi! I am totally new in the Michael Kors world, I've stuck to LV previosly, but now I saw this amazing pattern on Michael Kors. I am a bit of camouflage fan I admit (I've worked in the military also  ).
> 
> So if you can please help me authenticate this, because I don't want any fakes. I understand this brand has also lots of them?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Camouflage
> Item number: 151615757248
> Seller: honesto9
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151615757248&alt=web
> 
> Thank you very much!!





Ackm said:


> http://www.polka-b.com/2014/11/michael-kors-medium-sutton-satchel-grape.html?m=1 this is the one im interested. Or do u knw any trusted seller selling this grape color sutton?





cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



+!  Authentic


----------



## Madame Fer

CinthiaZ said:


> +!  Authentic



I bought it already and it's on its way to me  Can't wait!


----------



## cdtracing

Madame Fer said:


> I bought it already and it's on its way to me  Can't wait!



Post modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Madame Fer said:


> I bought it already and it's on its way to me  Can't wait!





cdtracing said:


> Post modeling pics when you get it!




Yes! Modeling pics would be great, but there is a separate thread for it. You will get more views in the modeling thread, but we can't comment there, right cd?? lol!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just received the bag and so far so good. I'm going to post the pictures here for you girls to inspect.


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## Madame Fer

Okay  I will put pictures,  somewhere


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2927191
> 
> View attachment 2927192


It's beautiful and totally authentic! I still can't believe the price on that bag or how the seller could afford to sell it for that price! The cheapest one on the MK website is the the small Casey for 447.00! Maybe she just wants to get most of her money back and is tired of sitting on them. She is really only losing 50.00, so after further research, the price is not that much out of range. They are sold out in that color on the MK website and are very much in demand for spring. It is listed at 447.00.!  Good deal! AUTHENTIC!


----------



## Lamonfn

cdtracing said:


> The Brooke does come in medium & large.


Thanks CynthiaZ and Cdtracing for your replies.  Stupidly I hadn't paid attention to the sizing and assumed there was only one size. I am actually looking to buy the large version so am now looking at this Italian seller who seems to have a few available. 

Seller: rafael_store
Item no: 371248129021
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371248129021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks again for any help and, fingers crossed, I'll finally get my bag this time and leave you in peace!!x


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lamonfn said:


> Thanks CynthiaZ and Cdtracing for your replies.  Stupidly I hadn't paid attention to the sizing and assumed there was only one size. I am actually looking to buy the large version so am now looking at this Italian seller who seems to have a few available.
> 
> Seller: rafael_store
> Item no: 371248129021
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371248129021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks again for any help and, fingers crossed, I'll finally get my bag this time and leave you in peace!!x


That bag is authentic and the seller is credible. Go for it! Gorgeous!


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2927191
> 
> View attachment 2927192



I agree with CinthiaZ, definitely authentic! Congrats on a beautiful bag at a great price!


----------



## cdtracing

Lamonfn said:


> Thanks CynthiaZ and Cdtracing for your replies.  Stupidly I hadn't paid attention to the sizing and assumed there was only one size. I am actually looking to buy the large version so am now looking at this Italian seller who seems to have a few available.
> 
> Seller: rafael_store
> Item no: 371248129021
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371248129021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks again for any help and, fingers crossed, I'll finally get my bag this time and leave you in peace!!x





CinthiaZ said:


> That bag is authentic and the seller is credible. Go for it! Gorgeous!



Yes.  I agree with CinthiaZ.  The bag is authentic & the seller is a credible, reliable seller.


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> I just received the bag and so far so good. I'm going to post the pictures here for you girls to inspect.
> View attachment 2927157
> 
> View attachment 2927159
> 
> View attachment 2927170
> 
> View attachment 2927171
> 
> View attachment 2927172
> 
> View attachment 2927173
> 
> View attachment 2927175
> 
> View attachment 2927176



I agree with Cinthia & Jojon.  Beautiful, authentic Casey!


----------



## ilysukixD

cdtracing said:


> I agree with Cinthia & Jojon.  Beautiful, authentic Casey!







jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, definitely authentic! Congrats on a beautiful bag at a great price!







CinthiaZ said:


> It's beautiful and totally authentic! I still can't believe the price on that bag or how the seller could afford to sell it for that price! The cheapest one on the MK website is the the small Casey for 447.00! Maybe she just wants to get most of her money back and is tired of sitting on them. She is really only losing 50.00, so after further research, the price is not that much out of range. They are sold out in that color on the MK website and are very much in demand for spring. It is listed at 447.00.!  Good deal! AUTHENTIC!




Thank you guys!!! I literally paid $250 for this bag since I had ebay giftcards and also partial refund from seller. Best deal ever after the miranda satchel I got for $120. Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you guys!!! I literally paid $250 for this bag since I had ebay giftcards and also partial refund from seller. Best deal ever after the miranda satchel I got for $120. Thank you for the help!!!


You'r a great shopper! Good going!


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you guys!!! I literally paid $250 for this bag since I had ebay giftcards and also partial refund from seller. Best deal ever after the miranda satchel I got for $120. Thank you for the help!!!



You're welcome.  You find the best deals!!


----------



## coivcte

ilysukixD said:


> I just received the bag and so far so good. I'm going to post the pictures here for you girls to inspect.
> View attachment 2927157
> 
> View attachment 2927159
> 
> View attachment 2927170
> 
> View attachment 2927171
> 
> View attachment 2927172
> 
> View attachment 2927173
> 
> View attachment 2927175
> 
> View attachment 2927176



Looks very nice, how is the size internally?


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2927191
> 
> View attachment 2927192





coivcte said:


> Looks very nice, how is the size internally?



ilysukixD, hope you will do a reveal and also put it in the 'show us' thread ! You can tell us all about it over there.  I have some questions too! Such a pretty bag..


----------



## ilysukixD

coivcte said:


> Looks very nice, how is the size internally?





CinthiaZ said:


> ilysukixD, hope you will do a reveal and also put it in the 'show us' thread ! You can tell us all about it over there.  I have some questions too! Such a pretty bag..



Yes I will do a reveal/review post tomorrow or tonight. Overall the bag is well made, very nice structured bag. The openings are very narrow, but it can fits all your essential needs. I think the middle pocket isn't necessary, I wished they didn't make it so I can put bulkier items.


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello, I've had this bag for about 1 year.. I have no idea if it's authentic or not. Can anyone authenticate it for me please? It's used btw, so the back is sporting some spots. Thank you so much!
It's a Quilt Small Fulton.


----------



## jojon21

rockstarmish said:


> Hello, I've had this bag for about 1 year.. I have no idea if it's authentic or not. Can anyone authenticate it for me please? It's used btw, so the back is sporting some spots. Thank you so much!
> It's a Quilt Small Fulton.



Authentic!!


----------



## rockstarmish

jojon21 said:


> Authentic!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

rockstarmish said:


> Hello, I've had this bag for about 1 year.. I have no idea if it's authentic or not. Can anyone authenticate it for me please? It's used btw, so the back is sporting some spots. Thank you so much!
> It's a Quilt Small Fulton.



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## rockstarmish

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## lozloz1

Hello Ladies!

I am not looking to buy this bag, but for future reference please can you confirm that the lining below is authentic and, if so, is it from older bags? This is in a black N/S Hamilton.
Thank you!


----------



## ccss

Hi, I am a new member on this forum and am looking to buy an authentic Michael Kors on eBay. Are there any standard features that distinguish an original from a replica? For example, I just read on some thread that MK bags with handles covered in handles are fake! That's pretty useful info. 

Any other tips? 

Thanks


----------



## ccss

ccss said:


> Hi, I am a new member on this forum and am looking to buy an authentic Michael Kors on eBay. Are there any standard features that distinguish an original from a replica? For example, I just read on some thread that MK bags with handles covered in handles are fake! That's pretty useful info.
> 
> Any other tips?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I meant 'handles covered in plastic'


----------



## guccilover21

Hi guys, can anyone tell me if these two are authentic? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181692549526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And this one I bid on and won http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121594829764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much


----------



## coivcte

http://craveastyle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=275&search=Michael+kors&page=4

Is this site Authentic?


----------



## lozloz1

ccss said:


> Hi, I am a new member on this forum and am looking to buy an authentic Michael Kors on eBay. Are there any standard features that distinguish an original from a replica? For example, I just read on some thread that MK bags with handles covered in handles are fake! That's pretty useful info.
> 
> Any other tips?
> 
> Thanks


That's not always a way to tell, see page one on here  http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html


----------



## cdtracing

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if these two are authentic? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181692549526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And this one I bid on and won http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121594829764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much



From the pictures provided, both appear to be authentic.  When you receive the one you won, post clear pictures of what is required (in my sig line) so we may evaluate further to be 100% sure.


----------



## guccilover21

Thanks cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> http://craveastyle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=275&search=Michael+kors&page=4
> 
> Is this site Authentic?



I am unfamiliar with this site.  I, personally, am skeptical of these overseas Malaysian/Asian sites.  The price seems almost too low & there are no pictures to determine if the bag in questions is authentic.  They state in their terms & conditions :

Goods sold are not returnable or exchangeable.

All items as advertised contains all necessary information such as detailed pictures from all angles, defects / flaws, signs of usage as well as measurements of the particular item which are sufficient for making online purchase decisions.

Nonetheless, an item(s) may be refundable or exchangeable if CRAVEASTYLE proves to be negligent in disclosing crucial aspects of the item(s) resulting in obvious differences when the item is delivered to you or if the item is proven to be a fake by the respective brand.

In the event where a return is made, you will need to return the entire order to us by secure means to ensure it reaches us in good condition, at your own cost. All items must be returned unused and in their original condition, from the original delivery country.
- See more at: http://craveastyle.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=5#sthash.5RNOP8Wo.dpuf

While they do accept cc payments through Paypal, their return policy states a store credit that good for 1 yr.

Personally, these terms would not be acceptable me.  I would advise reading the terms & conditions, return policy, & any other pertinent pages in order to determine if a site is one you wish to purchase from.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21 may have more info on this site.  It's almost impossible to keep up with all the overseas websites that sell handbags & accessories.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lozloz1 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am not looking to buy this bag, but for future reference please can you confirm that the lining below is authentic and, if so, is it from older bags? This is in a black N/S Hamilton.
> Thank you!


That is an authentic Michael Kors lining that was used on the older bags. I find it to be a better quality lining than what is used nowadays. Just my opinion.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ccss said:


> Sorry, I meant 'handles covered in plastic'


Actually that is not true anymore. We no longer divulge tips on authenticating because counterfeiters are using our information to make better fakes. If you want a bag authenticated, please post it here and we will tell you if it real or not, but we will no longer tell you why.


----------



## CinthiaZ

guccilover21 said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me if these two are authentic? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181692549526?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And this one I bid on and won http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121594829764?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much


The first one does not have enough photos to be sure. Need pics as posted in our signatures below. 

The second one is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I am unfamiliar with this site.  I, personally, am skeptical of these overseas Malaysian/Asian sites.  The price seems almost too low & there are no pictures to determine if the bag in questions is authentic.  They state in their terms & conditions :
> 
> Goods sold are not returnable or exchangeable.
> 
> All items as advertised contains all necessary information such as detailed pictures from all angles, defects / flaws, signs of usage as well as measurements of the particular item which are sufficient for making online purchase decisions.
> 
> Nonetheless, an item(s) may be refundable or exchangeable if CRAVEASTYLE proves to be negligent in disclosing crucial aspects of the item(s) resulting in obvious differences when the item is delivered to you or if the item is proven to be a fake by the respective brand.
> 
> In the event where a return is made, you will need to return the entire order to us by secure means to ensure it reaches us in good condition, at your own cost. All items must be returned unused and in their original condition, from the original delivery country.
> - See more at: http://craveastyle.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=5#sthash.5RNOP8Wo.dpuf
> 
> While they do accept cc payments through Paypal, their return policy states a store credit that good for 1 yr.
> 
> Personally, these terms would not be acceptable me.  I would advise reading the terms & conditions, return policy, & any other pertinent pages in order to determine if a site is one you wish to purchase from.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21 may have more info on this site.  It's almost impossible to keep up with all the overseas websites that sell handbags & accessories.





coivcte said:


> http://craveastyle.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=275&search=Michael+kors&page=4
> 
> Is this site Authentic?


  +!   I agree with all of cdtracings information. I would not feel comfortable purchasing from any Malaysian sites since they are known to sell mostly counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lozloz1 said:


> That's not always a way to tell, see page one on here  http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html


----------



## guccilover21

Thank you Cinthiaz


----------



## CinthiaZ

ccss said:


> Hi, I am a new member on this forum and am looking to buy an authentic Michael Kors on eBay. Are there any standard features that distinguish an original from a replica? For example, I just read on some thread that MK bags with handles covered in handles are fake! That's pretty useful info.
> 
> Any other tips?
> 
> Thanks


Many of the internet guides have false information. You are now in the right place to get CORRECT information. There are so many baseless rumors online it is ridiculous. Please don't try to authenticate a bag based on these guides. Your best bet is to post a bag you are looking at here and we can tell you if it is authentic or not.


----------



## julia@athens

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171716685484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Dear girls, is it possible to authenticate with these pictures? Or may be the seller is known to you?

Thank you.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Def need more pictures including all of the hardware (engravings on the zippers, hooks, etc) picture of the inside, and serial code


----------



## cess191188

All i can say the authenticators are awesome in answering queries here..


----------



## cess191188

Im just new here and doesnt know how to post or upload photo can someone help me


----------



## CinthiaZ

julia@athens said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171716685484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Dear girls, is it possible to authenticate with these pictures? Or may be the seller is known to you?
> 
> Thank you.


This seller is well known for selling authentic bags. More pics would be good, but the tags are correct and all of her other MK bags listed, present and past, are all authentic. I would be confident buying from this seller.


----------



## saturday4

Hello 
May you please authenticate this navy Hamilton?
Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Def need more pictures including all of the hardware (engravings on the zippers, hooks, etc) picture of the inside, and serial code


Who are you replying to? There is no one quoted in your reply??


----------



## CinthiaZ

saturday4 said:


> Hello
> May you please authenticate this navy Hamilton?
> Thank you!


100% authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Im just new here and doesnt know how to post or upload photo can someone help me


It is a bit tricky when you are new because you are not able to upload jpeg files. After you have a certain amount of posts, I think 20? You allowed to upload jpeg files and use our advanced features. 

For now, the only way you can do it is with a link to the photo. If you only know how to upload jpegs, I suggest you go around the forum and comment on things of interest to you. to build up your amount of posts, so that you will gain the advanced features, unless you can figure out how to get the links to your photos. I know if you download them in photobucket you can get links there. Good Luck!


----------



## saturday4

CinthiaZ said:


> 100% authentic!


Thank you for quick reply


----------



## CinthiaZ

julia@athens said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171716685484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Dear girls, is it possible to authenticate with these pictures? Or may be the seller is known to you?
> 
> Thank you.





suheycitasworld said:


> Def need more pictures including all of the hardware (engravings on the zippers, hooks, etc) picture of the inside, and serial code




I can tell by the price tag and care cards that this bag is authentic. Also I have looked at all the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. This is a top rated seller with over 4000 feedbacks for sell beautiful authentic bags. I would feel totally confident buying from this seller. Generally more pics would be needed, but with this sellers reputation and the photos of the paperwork, ie, price tag and care card, not to mention the bag itself is a bag that is put out by Michael Kors. I it is enough to tell us the bag is authentic. It is the 'Michael Kors Selma Mini Microstud Saffiano Leather Messenger Bag'


----------



## CinthiaZ

saturday4 said:


> Thank you for quick reply


You are welcome! You just happened to catch me here. I am leaving shortly! lol!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> Who are you replying to? There is no one quoted in your reply??




I'm using the iPhone app and for some reason it was not allowing me to quote.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I can tell by the price tag and care cards that this bag is authentic. Also I have looked at all the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are authentic. This is a top rated seller with over 4000 feedbacks for sell beautiful authentic bags. I would feel totally confident buying from this seller. Generally more pics would be needed, but with this sellers reputation and the photos of the paperwork, ie, price tag and care card, not to mention the bag itself is a bag that is put out by Michael Kors. I it is enough to tell us the bag is authentic. It is the 'Michael Kors Selma Mini Microstud Saffiano Leather Messenger Bag'




Tags and cards can be replicated. To prove authenticity you need to review the ENTIRE bag.


----------



## julia@athens

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller is well known for selling authentic bags. More pics would be good, but the tags are correct and all of her other MK bags listed, present and past, are all authentic. I would be confident buying from this seller.



Thank you, Cinthia!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> Tags and cards can be replicated. To prove authenticity you need to review the ENTIRE bag.


I did review the pics that were available. I also reviewed the Top rated seller who is well known for selling authentic only. because of her repeat customers and reputation she does not always post all pics we need, but since I am familiar with the bag, I saw enough to know it was authentic. The bag is authentic and this is a very reputable seller. I would feel as confident buying from her as if I was at Macy's. The OP did ask us if we knew the seller and I do!


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> I did review the pics that were available. I also reviewed the Top rated seller who is well known for selling authentic only. because of her repeat customers and reputation she does not always post all pics we need, but since I am familiar with the bag, I saw enough to know it was authentic. The bag is authentic and this is a very reputable seller. I would feel as confident buying from her as if I was at Macy's. The OP did ask us if we knew the seller and I do!



No worries! Just offering my expertise on what to look for when determining authentication.


----------



## cess191188

Thank you i will hang around for now. I had fun reading convo..im also about to purchased mk sutton bag from a friend 's whom she refers trusted seller here from philippines when my bag arrives i will let u check it for authentication cause it is also my 1stym to purchased bag from mk..thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> No worries! Just offering my expertise on what to look for when determining authentication.


You are correct, generally we need all the pics you requested and that are in all of the authenticators here in the Michael Kors thread, in our signatures below in blue , but in this case, this is a very reputable seller. A couple of us have purchased and know of many good sellers on ebay and even sell on ebay ourselves. You get to know who is who after awhile. I have purchased a couple of bags from this seller and they were always authentic. You don't stay on ebay for over 8 years,  by selling fakes. She has been on there a very long time. and has an impeccable reputation. We also use tools like toolhaus.org which shows any and all negative comments, which can not be viewed in her feedback easily. Toolhaus is such a great tool!  Out of over 4000 customers, she has 2 negatives and 6 nuetrals mostly for shipping time, which she stated was the fault of the post office. Not one complaint of ever receiving a fake. That's an outstanding record for 8 years of selling handbags. I would buy from her anytime and she is on my favorites list. 

You can view her only 2 negs and nuetrals in the link below. Did you ever use toolhaus.org?? It is such a valuable tool. I highly recommend it for buyers when checking out a seller. What is funny is some of the nuetrals had high praise comments in them! I'll never understand why buyers do this to sellers! Especially when they state they got a beautiful bag at a great price!?? Why would they just give her a nuetral?? Unbelievable! 

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?Us...hillbillyboutique36&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Thank you i will hang around for now. I had fun reading convo..im also about to purchased mk sutton bag from a friend 's whom she refers trusted seller here from philippines when my bag arrives i will let u check it for authentication cause it is also my 1stym to purchased bag from mk..thanks


Check out some of our other threads and make as many comments as you can before then. Hopefully by the time you get your bag, you will have enough posts to be able to upload jpegs, which is so much easier for you.


----------



## suheycitasworld

CinthiaZ said:


> You are correct, generally we need all the pics you requested and that are in all of the authenticators here in the Michael Kors thread, in our signatures below in blue , but in this case, this is a very reputable seller. A couple of us have purchased and know of many good sellers on ebay and even sell on ebay ourselves. You get to know who is who after awhile. I have purchased a couple of bags from this seller and they were always authentic. You don't stay on ebay for over 8 years,  by selling fakes. She has been on there a very long time. and has an impeccable reputation. We also use tools like toolhaus.org which shows any and all negative comments, which can not be viewed in her feedback easily. Toolhaus is such a great tool!  Out of over 4000 customers, she has 2 negatives and 6 nuetrals mostly for shipping time, which she stated was the fault of the post office. Not one complaint of ever receiving a fake. That's an outstanding record for 8 years of selling handbags. I would buy from her anytime and she is on my favorites list.
> 
> You can view her only 2 negs and nuetrals in the link below. Did you ever use toolhaus.org?? It is such a valuable tool. I highly recommend it for buyers when checking out a seller. What is funny is some of the nuetrals had high praise comments in them! I'll never understand why buyers do this to sellers! Especially when they state they got a beautiful bag at a great price!?? Why would they just give her a nuetral?? Unbelievable!
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?Us...hillbillyboutique36&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


This is actually my first time hearing about it. I'm going to check it out!


----------



## cess191188

CinthiaZ said:


> Check out some of our other threads and make as many comments as you can before then. Hopefully by the time you get your bag, you will have enough posts to be able to upload jpegs, which is so much easier for you.




Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you


----------



## suheycitasworld

"Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you"



Even stitching, hardware should match an authentic sutton (hint: MK keeps the hardware consistent amongst most of the bag models so it'll be easy to compare), serial code (if buying preloved sometimes they fall off), if possible the presence of a foul scent may indicate synthetic materials used, tags & care cards should match authentic cards (be careful these can be replicated), make sure the bag/colorway was in fact produced by MK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you


If you see a bag on the internet you are interested in purchasing, please post the link here and we will be happy to tell you if it is fake or not. We don't give out authenticity tips, because we have found that the counterfeiters read this forum and we don't want to give away our information  to them, or they will produce such good fakes,  we won't be able to tell the difference anymore. 

What we can do is evaluate a bag you are looking to purchase before you buy it, or after you buy it, or a bag you already own.. Just post all info requested pics and info in our signatures below,  and on the first page of this thread, so we can evaluate the bag for you. We will tell you if it is fake or not, but we will not tell you why.

This is a standard practice on all of the authenticity threads for each brand in this forum. The authenticators here are very very good. After awhile of purchasing and owning the bags, you will become more familiar what to look for. 

Beware of online guides. Most of them have outdated or incorrect information, unless the guide is associated with this purse forum, those are the guides that will most likely have correct information. Also you can go to this link. There are a few tips here to clarify false rumors we have found online and getting spread around. Much of it is not true. 
  You can read about that here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html


----------



## cdtracing

suheycitasworld said:


> "Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you"
> 
> 
> 
> Even stitching, hardware should match an authentic sutton (hint: MK keeps the hardware consistent amongst most of the bag models so it'll be easy to compare), serial code (if buying preloved sometimes they fall off), if possible the presence of a foul scent may indicate synthetic materials used, tags & care cards should match authentic cards (be careful these can be replicated), make sure the bag/colorway was in fact produced by MK.



Since Counterfeiters read this forum to find out what we look for in an evaluation so that they can make & sell better, harder to detect fakes, we do not give out information about what we look for or why a bag is authentic or fake.  This is clearly stated at the top of the forum page on the *Important*: Authenticate this thread.  This is to help keep from giving valuable information away to counterfeiters.

If someone wants an evaluation of a bag, they need to post according to the guidelines & format laid out in the 1st post on this thread & in the authenticator's sig lines.  I'm not trying to be rude but we must follow the guidelines & rules laid out by the TPF admins.


----------



## suheycitasworld

cdtracing said:


> Since Counterfeiters read this forum to find out what we look for in an evaluation so that they can make & sell better, harder to detect fakes, we do not give out information about what we look for or why a bag is authentic or fake.  This is clearly stated at the top of the forum page on the *Important*: Authenticate this thread.  This is to help keep from giving valuable information away to counterfeiters.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wants an evaluation of a bag, they need to post according to the guidelines & format laid out in the 1st post on this thread & in the authenticator's sig lines.  I'm not trying to be rude but we must follow the guidelines & rules laid out by the TPF admins.




Maybe they removed that but I just checked that thread and did not see it stated. I have seen others recently on this thread explain reasons why they think a bag is authentic or is not... I believe the rule is we are not obligated to give reasons if we don't want to.

I can see how counterfeiters may use the information but there are other ways to tell if a bag is fake and a whole number of reasons why at the end of the day counterfeiters will never get it right.

Anyways I was offering tips on how the person can evaluate their bag which I have not seen or provided an authentication for... Tips as seen on guides that have been linked in this thread as well.


----------



## cess191188

cdtracing said:


> Since Counterfeiters read this forum to find out what we look for in an evaluation so that they can make & sell better, harder to detect fakes, we do not give out information about what we look for or why a bag is authentic or fake.  This is clearly stated at the top of the forum page on the *Important*: Authenticate this thread.  This is to help keep from giving valuable information away to counterfeiters.
> 
> If someone wants an evaluation of a bag, they need to post according to the guidelines & format laid out in the 1st post on this thread & in the authenticator's sig lines.  I'm not trying to be rude but we must follow the guidelines & rules laid out by the TPF admins.




Ok maam i will  just wait for mu bag to arrive so that i can upload pictures here for authentication..thank you


----------



## cdtracing

suheycitasworld said:


> Maybe they removed that but I just checked that thread and did not see it stated. I have seen others recently on this thread explain reasons why they think a bag is authentic or is not... I believe the rule is we are not obligated to give reasons if we don't want to.
> 
> I can see how counterfeiters may use the information but there are other ways to tell if a bag is fake and a whole number of reasons why at the end of the day counterfeiters will never get it right.
> 
> Anyways I was offering tips on how the person can evaluate their bag which I have not seen or provided an authentication for... Tips as seen on guides that have been linked in this thread as well.



I'm sorry.  I was mistaken.  It is not in the Important: Authenticate this thread but it is in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## suheycitasworld

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry.  I was mistaken.  It is not in the Important: Authenticate this thread but it is in the 1st post of this thread.




Don't see it there either...


----------



## Swanky

cess191188 said:


> Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you




Hi! Welcome to tPF! 
Unfortunately, there's a very real market for counterfeits and we've found that the counterfeiters absolutely constantly research and make changes that keep their products up to date and less hard to detect as fake.
As a community we've pretty much decided not to assist the counterfeit trade in any way  
This thread should be for authenticity inquiries on specific items only and opinions on such, no additional questions or discussions.


----------



## Navioihc

Item: MK5626

Hey guys, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors watch? I  purchased this from an online store in UAE through my cousin. I got this  watch for my girlfriend as a present and it's kind of a surprise. I  just want to make sure if this is authentic so not to ruin the surprise.  lol. She really loves this watch and I got this a week ago and i just  noticed that it has no Michael Kors brand name in the center of its case  back, only around its sides with the model number and the serial number  I guess? hehe. It still has a tag with its EAN code in it. I've  searched it online earlier and it returned some links of online stores  that sells MK5626, but it was in German. Hopefully you can help me out,  I'll be giving her the watch this coming Wednesday. and i hope it's  authentic. hehe.


----------



## djamilia555

Hi there. I won this bag on eBay but have noticed that the seller is from china too late.  Is it fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c


----------



## suheycitasworld

Navioihc said:


> Item: MK5626
> 
> Hey guys, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors watch? I  purchased this from an online store in UAE through my cousin. I got this  watch for my girlfriend as a present and it's kind of a surprise. I  just want to make sure if this is authentic so not to ruin the surprise.  lol. She really loves this watch and I got this a week ago and i just  noticed that it has no Michael Kors brand name in the center of its case  back, only around its sides with the model number and the serial number  I guess? hehe. It still has a tag with its EAN code in it. I've  searched it online earlier and it returned some links of online stores  that sells MK5626, but it was in German. Hopefully you can help me out,  I'll be giving her the watch this coming Wednesday. and i hope it's  authentic. hehe.




Not sure if this is the correct thread for watches but the watch looks good to me!


----------



## suheycitasworld

djamilia555 said:


> Hi there. I won this bag on eBay but have noticed that the seller is from china too late.  Is it fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c




Hey, is this the correct listing? The auction listing for this bag is still open...


----------



## Navioihc

suheycitasworld said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for watches but the watch looks good to me!




yeah, coz i've been searching for a thread on how to authenticate an MK watch and haven't seen any. everytime I google it, this thread is the number one result, so i just tried to post it here. 

thank you so much, I'm so excited to see the look on my girl's face this coming wednesday.

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## suheycitasworld

Navioihc said:


> yeah, coz i've been searching for a thread on how to authenticate an MK watch and haven't seen any. everytime I google it, this thread is the number one result, so i just tried to post it here.
> 
> thank you so much, I'm so excited to see the look on my girl's face this coming wednesday.
> 
> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.




Lol I understand. It's a gorgeous watch, I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## luju4

Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.


----------



## luju4

I originally posted the prior post 2 days ago, since then when I go on the website it says it has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans but it doesn't say anything about the MK purses. I purchased  5 purses total but only received 4 so far. I feel 1 is definitely fake but the other 3 I'm not sure. I feel they could possibly be real but just have missing parts. Idk maybe I'm just hoping for the best. I'm a single mom spent my whole lil savings  $400 on this trying to start a small business because I'm stuck home dealing with health issues and jjust wanted to find a way to bring in some income and now I think I have messed up bad, I have 3 kids to take care of, and I think I made a bad mistake. If any is willing to help me figure out if even 1 is real I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## melbo

luju4 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.










luju4 said:


> I originally posted the prior post 2 days ago, since then when I go on the website it says it has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans but it doesn't say anything about the MK purses. I purchased  5 purses total but only received 4 so far. I feel 1 is definitely fake but the other 3 I'm not sure. I feel they could possibly be real but just have missing parts. Idk maybe I'm just hoping for the best. I'm a single mom spent my whole lil savings  $400 on this trying to start a small business because I'm stuck home dealing with health issues and jjust wanted to find a way to bring in some income and now I think I have messed up bad, I have 3 kids to take care of, and I think I made a bad mistake. If any is willing to help me figure out if even 1 is real I would appreciate it. Thank you




We need to be able to see picture in order to authenticate. If you are on a phone this is what you need to click. 



If on desktop this is the process.


----------



## suheycitasworld

luju4 said:


> I originally posted the prior post 2 days ago, since then when I go on the website it says it has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans but it doesn't say anything about the MK purses. I purchased  5 purses total but only received 4 so far. I feel 1 is definitely fake but the other 3 I'm not sure. I feel they could possibly be real but just have missing parts. Idk maybe I'm just hoping for the best. I'm a single mom spent my whole lil savings  $400 on this trying to start a small business because I'm stuck home dealing with health issues and jjust wanted to find a way to bring in some income and now I think I have messed up bad, I have 3 kids to take care of, and I think I made a bad mistake. If any is willing to help me figure out if even 1 is real I would appreciate it. Thank you



Just from this information I'm pretty sure the bags are fake as well. It could be that Ray Ban got to them first (shutting down the site) before MK did. Most websites with MK in web address draw in innocent shoppers who don't know any better. Furthermore I can guaranteee you that site was not an authorized MK reseller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> I originally posted the prior post 2 days ago, since then when I go on the website it says it has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans but it doesn't say anything about the MK purses. I purchased  5 purses total but only received 4 so far. I feel 1 is definitely fake but the other 3 I'm not sure. I feel they could possibly be real but just have missing parts. Idk maybe I'm just hoping for the best. I'm a single mom spent my whole lil savings  $400 on this trying to start a small business because I'm stuck home dealing with health issues and jjust wanted to find a way to bring in some income and now I think I have messed up bad, I have 3 kids to take care of, and I think I made a bad mistake. If any is willing to help me figure out if even 1 is real I would appreciate it. Thank you


We can't authenticate anything without photos. Chances are. if the site was shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it is apparently a website that was set up by a criminal counterfeiting ring. No sooner do the authorities take them down and they set up another one! 

Beware of websites that offer over half off on designer goods. Most of them are selling fakes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.


New members have to have,  I think it is at least 15 comments on this forum to be able to use the advanced features which allows you to download jpegs. Until then, all you can do is upload the LINK  to the photo. If you use photo bucket you can obtain the links to your photos and you will see a bar at the top of where you are commenting, to add the link. 

If you can't figure out how to upload a link, I suggest that you go around the forum making comments so you can build up your amount of posts, to be able to get the advanced features. We have plenty of other topics where you can comment on others bags you see that you like, etc. After you build up enough posts, you will gain the advanced features and it will be easier to be able to download jpeg files.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Ok maam i will  just wait for mu bag to arrive so that i can upload pictures here for authentication..thank you





Navioihc said:


> Item: MK5626
> 
> Hey guys, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors watch? I  purchased this from an online store in UAE through my cousin. I got this  watch for my girlfriend as a present and it's kind of a surprise. I  just want to make sure if this is authentic so not to ruin the surprise.  lol. She really loves this watch and I got this a week ago and i just  noticed that it has no Michael Kors brand name in the center of its case  back, only around its sides with the model number and the serial number  I guess? hehe. It still has a tag with its EAN code in it. I've  searched it online earlier and it returned some links of online stores  that sells MK5626, but it was in German. Hopefully you can help me out,  I'll be giving her the watch this coming Wednesday. and i hope it's  authentic. hehe.



Sorry,  I can not tell you if that watch is authentic or not. Can you please tell me where you bought it?? That might help. I don't state things are authentic unless I am absolutely certain. Please wait for a DEFINITE answer from someone. We do have a thread for watches. Here is the link. I am thinking you will get more and better information there from other MK watch collectors that may have the same watch. You might also find photos of your watch to compare it to, in this thread, Here is a link to that thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-jewelry-and-watches-893933.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> This is actually my first time hearing about it. I'm going to check it out!


Really? You never used toolhaus .org?? It is a valuable tool that authenticators have been using for years. They take donations to keep going and I have donated to it many times because it is such a valuable resource, it would be a shame to lose it.  It has helped us authenticators countless times. .
I am sure you will find it quite handy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> We need to be able to see picture in order to authenticate. If you are on a phone this is what you need to click.
> View attachment 2933230
> 
> 
> If on desktop this is the process.
> View attachment 2933231
> 
> View attachment 2933232


Melbo, She only has 5 posts, she does not get the advanced option until she has more posts. She can only post LINKS to photos. She can't use the jpeg link until she has been on here longer. I don't know why being able to use a jpeg file is such a privilege. I think I am going to write to Vlad about this. How are new members supposed to get authentications when all they are allowed to do, is upload LINKS to photos. I remember going through this when I was new and it was such a pain because the only way I know to load pics is by attaching a jpeg file. It took me forever to figure out how to get links to my photos. I did finally figure it out, but it is pretty tricky and many can never figure it out. Think I am going to write to him now. Maybe he might change it for us. They have been so helpful lately. Why you try writing hi too? Perhaps if enough of us request this, it might happen??


----------



## CinthiaZ

djamilia555 said:


> Hi there. I won this bag on eBay but have noticed that the seller is from china too late.  Is it fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c


The bag to the link you posted is authentic. It does not match your photos however?  I did check the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are clearly authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.


Sorry, but the website you bought from has been shut down for the sales of counterfeits! I did a google search for the MKorssaleshop.com and when the link opened it said the site was shut down by the government for selling counterfeits. I am quite sure anything you bought from that site, was fake. 

Please be aware there is only ONE legit Michael Kors website and they do not offer MK bags for over half off of retail. Most of these sites are put up by counterfeiters.

Here is the link to the website. It is GONE!! SHUT DOWN!! We can NOT look at the bag for you on this site. Please do a search for it yourself and this is what you will find.

http://gbcinternetenforcement.net/15-1726


----------



## suheycitasworld

luju4 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.




I hope you can get a refund from your bank or PayPal if you used that to purchase the bags. PayPal is really good when disputing counterfeit goods. If you need a verified letter proving your bags are counterfeit you can reach out to some authenticating services out there. I know ****************** authenticates MK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

suheycitasworld said:


> I hope you can get a refund from your bank or PayPal if you used that to purchase the bags. PayPal is really good when disputing counterfeit goods. If you need a verified letter proving your bags are counterfeit you can reach out to some authenticating services out there. I know ****************** authenticates MK.


+1  Yes! *****************.com is very good! I had to use them once in a dispute. They were were very prompt in responding as well. They are the only ones ebay or paypal will accept in a dispute for Michael Kors.


----------



## cdtracing

Navioihc said:


> Item: MK5626
> 
> Hey guys, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors watch? I  purchased this from an online store in UAE through my cousin. I got this  watch for my girlfriend as a present and it's kind of a surprise. I  just want to make sure if this is authentic so not to ruin the surprise.  lol. She really loves this watch and I got this a week ago and i just  noticed that it has no Michael Kors brand name in the center of its case  back, only around its sides with the model number and the serial number  I guess? hehe. It still has a tag with its EAN code in it. I've  searched it online earlier and it returned some links of online stores  that sells MK5626, but it was in German. Hopefully you can help me out,  I'll be giving her the watch this coming Wednesday. and i hope it's  authentic. hehe.





CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry,  I can not tell you if that watch is authentic or not. Can you please tell me where you bought it?? That might help. I don't state things are authentic unless I am absolutely certain. Please wait for a DEFINITE answer from someone. We do have a thread for watches. Here is the link. I am thinking you will get more and better information there from other MK watch collectors that may have the same watch. You might also find photos of your watch to compare it to, in this thread, Here is a link to that thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-jewelry-and-watches-893933.html



I agree with CinthiaZ.  There's not enough information to tell if the watch is authentic.  I believe CinthiaZ posted a link to the watch thread here.  You can post your question there to get some of those ladies opinions since many are MK watch collectors.  Can you tell us what site the watch was bought from?


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate a purse I bought off Mksaleshop.com. It's a black Michael Kors Jet logo tote. I have pics I can post but I'm new to this and Idk if I'm even doing it right. I'm trying to figure out how to get help from authenticate this but I can't figure out what I'm to do or how to download pics. I bought it at Mkorssaleshop.com SKU-MKT0399 title of purse Michael Michael Kors Jet Set tote travel handbag. If someone is willing to help me and direct me how to download the pictures I would appreciate it.





luju4 said:


> I originally posted the prior post 2 days ago, since then when I go on the website it says it has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans but it doesn't say anything about the MK purses. I purchased  5 purses total but only received 4 so far. I feel 1 is definitely fake but the other 3 I'm not sure. I feel they could possibly be real but just have missing parts. Idk maybe I'm just hoping for the best. I'm a single mom spent my whole lil savings  $400 on this trying to start a small business because I'm stuck home dealing with health issues and jjust wanted to find a way to bring in some income and now I think I have messed up bad, I have 3 kids to take care of, and I think I made a bad mistake. If any is willing to help me figure out if even 1 is real I would appreciate it. Thank you





CinthiaZ said:


> We can't authenticate anything without photos. Chances are. if the site was shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it is apparently a website that was set up by a criminal counterfeiting ring. No sooner do the authorities take them down and they set up another one!
> 
> Beware of websites that offer over half off on designer goods. Most of them are selling fakes.



As CinthiaZ has said, we cannot evaluate a purse without the necessary photos.  If you can download the pics to your computer, you should be able to upload them to the thread.  As a new member, you can't access uploading images until your post count is a little higher; I think it will tell you on your profile how many you will need.
I, also agree with Cinthiaz that if the site has been shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it's very likely they're selling fake designer purses as well.  If you paid through Paypal, you should be covered under their protection plan.  If you paid by CC, you can dispute the charges.


----------



## cdtracing

djamilia555 said:


> Hi there. I won this bag on eBay but have noticed that the seller is from china too late.  Is it fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag to the link you posted is authentic. It does not match your photos however?  I did check the sellers present and past listings and all of her bags are clearly authentic.



The bag in the link is authentic.  The bag in your pics is authentic but is not black like the one in the link.  The seller does have a good track record.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The bag in the link is authentic.  The bag in your pics is authentic cut is not black like the one in the link.  The seller does have a good track record.


Thanks for catching that, cdtracing! I wasn't able to view the smaller pics. The one in the link, I could see well enough. Are you saying her pics are the same bag in a different color?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks for catching that, cdtracing! I wasn't able to view the smaller pics. The one in the link, I could see well enough. Are you saying her pics are the same bag in a different color?



That's what it appears to be.  The link is to a black MK that has not closed but her pictures are of a brown (luggage, I think) bag...same style, just different colors.  Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's what it appears to be.  The link is to a black MK that has not closed but her pictures are of a brown (luggage, I think) bag...same style, just different colors.  Not sure what to make of that.


Thanks! You have such a good eye! Don't know what we'd do without you!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! You have such a good eye! Don't know what we'd do without you!



Thank you!  You are always showing me something new & keeping me on my toes!!


----------



## shermaine57

Hi. Can someone advise me on this mk jet set tote? I love this model however it looks  abit off. 

http://brandtop.us/product.php?sid=3614


----------



## suheycitasworld

shermaine57 said:


> Hi. Can someone advise me on this mk jet set tote? I love this model however it looks  abit off.
> 
> http://brandtop.us/product.php?sid=3614




Maybe it's just me but I've never seen this model come in a "large"


----------



## shermaine57

suheycitasworld said:


> Maybe it's just me but I've never seen this model come in a "large"



You also finds something somehow not right?


----------



## suheycitasworld

shermaine57 said:


> You also finds something somehow not right?




Yes!


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Hi. Can someone advise me on this mk jet set tote? I love this model however it looks  abit off.
> 
> http://brandtop.us/product.php?sid=3614



This website guarantees it's items are authentic & states they are evaluated for authenticity before they are listed.  It also states they have a lifetime guarantee of return if any item sold is proven to be unauthentic.  They do not accept returns without written proof the bag is unauthentic from an outside authentication site.

The pictures look a little awkward but that may be from camera angle or if it's over stuffed.  From the pictures provided, it *appears* to be authentic but it would help to see more pictures of hardware & interior.  

The measurements seem a little off to me but it may be where the measurements were taken on the bag.  The measurement given are 28 x 27 x 11.5 CM which translates to 11.02 x 10.63 x 4.52 in inches. Different retail sites give slightly different measurements for this style bag.  For example: Amazon says 10 inches high 11 inches wide, MK site says 7.75 X 4.5 X .75" (which makes no sense to me) & Zappos say 11bw x 4.25 d x 10h.  Different sites give slightly different measurements but the measurements still seem to fall into the correct range.

While this is a Malaysian site, it appears they have been selling designer items since 2010.  I would say you would be safe purchasing from this site.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21 may be more familiar with the validity of this site than I.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> This website guarantees it's items are authentic & states they are evaluated for authenticity before they are listed.  It also states they have a lifetime guarantee of return if any item sold is proven to be unauthentic.  They do not accept returns without written proof the bag is unauthentic from an outside authentication site.
> 
> The pictures look a little awkward but that may be from camera angle or if it's over stuffed.  From the pictures provided, it *appears* to be authentic but it would help to see more pictures of hardware & interior.
> 
> The measurements seem a little off to me but it may be where the measurements were taken on the bag.  The measurement given are 28 x 27 x 11.5 CM which translates to 11.02 x 10.63 x 4.52 in inches. Different retail sites give slightly different measurements for this style bag.  For example: Amazon says 10 inches high 11 inches wide, MK site says 7.75 X 4.5 X .75" (which makes no sense to me) & Zappos say 11bw x 4.25 d x 10h.  Different sites give slightly different measurements but the measurements still seem to fall into the correct range.
> 
> While this is a Malaysian site, it appears they have been selling designer items since 2010.  I would say you would be safe purchasing from this site.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21 may be more familiar with the validity of this site than I.



Thanks for the detailed analysis. I noted their handle is  abit off (seems too long) size also a bit off and the zipper which shouldn't to be like that, the zipper should be hide inside. Also the bottom missing of the four supportive stud. Wish to get more opinion from others.


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Thanks for the detailed analysis. I noted their handle is  abit off (seems too long) size also a bit off and the zipper which shouldn't to be like that, the zipper should be hide inside. Also the bottom missing of the four supportive stud. Wish to get more opinion from others.



I agree.  I would like to see Jojon21 & CinthiaZ opinions on this.  As I said, it *appears* authentic from the pictures provided but I'm not 100%.  From the pictures, it looks like the handles are extended all the way which may account for why they look so long.  I still have questions which is why more pictures would help evaluate it.  Some of the pictures looked awkward.  Counterfeiters are constantly updating & making better fakes so it is best to get more than one evaluation opinion.

As far as the site, I have never purchased from them but they do state they give a lifetime return on something if it's proven not to be authentic.  If you chose to purchase from this site, I would pay by CC because you can dispute the charges.  I did not see where they take Paypal.  If you purchase this & had it authenticated by an outside source like ***************** & it proved to be a counterfeit, they state they will accept the return with proof.  ***************** will evaluate for a price.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Hi. Can someone advise me on this mk jet set tote? I love this model however it looks  abit off.
> 
> http://brandtop.us/product.php?sid=3614





suheycitasworld said:


> Maybe it's just me but I've never seen this model come in a "large"





cdtracing said:


> I agree.  I would like to see Jojon21 & CinthiaZ opinions on this.  As I said, it *appears* authentic from the pictures provided but I'm not 100%.  From the pictures, it looks like the handles are extended all the way which may account for why they look so long.  I still have questions which is why more pictures would help evaluate it.  Some of the pictures looked awkward.  Counterfeiters are constantly updating & making better fakes so it is best to get more than one evaluation opinion.
> 
> As far as the site, I have never purchased from them but they do state they give a lifetime return on something if it's proven not to be authentic.  If you chose to purchase from this site, I would pay by CC because you can dispute the charges.  I did not see where they take Paypal.  If you purchase this & had it authenticated by an outside source like ***************** & it proved to be a counterfeit, they state they will accept the return with proof.  ***************** will evaluate for a price.




The bag has the correct lining and heat stamp, and the zip top Jet Set tote, does come in a large. This bag does NOT come with feet on the bottom and zipper being visible is not unusual at all. Many times sellers are off on precise measurements, but the measurements are close enough and yes, the handles are adjustable.. I agree with cdtracing that not only does  bag have all the correct markings, they also guarantee authenticity and have been online since 2010. If they were selling fakes, they would have been shut down by now and not still be in business after five years.

Considering that pics provided look good and the site offers lifetime returns, having been in business for a good length of time. I would feel comfortable purchasing from them. As cdtracing stated, be sure to use your credit card so you can do a charge back if there is anything wrong. If you decide to purchase it, post pics here as requested in all of the authenticators signatures below.  We can tell you then if you will need to return it or not. I am confident that bag is authentic.

Here are others to see zipper is visible and there are NO feet on the bottom of ANY Jet Sets, I am familiar with?? . We see them on Hamiltons and Selmas, but not on Jet Sets. Please note, the zippers are visible on all of them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2597dea468

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae65ddfda

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d115d7b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e97f20200


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## jojon21

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  I would like to see Jojon21 & CinthiaZ opinions on this.  As I said, it *appears* authentic from the pictures provided but I'm not 100%.  From the pictures, it looks like the handles are extended all the way which may account for why they look so long.  I still have questions which is why more pictures would help evaluate it.  Some of the pictures looked awkward.  Counterfeiters are constantly updating & making better fakes so it is best to get more than one evaluation opinion.
> 
> As far as the site, I have never purchased from them but they do state they give a lifetime return on something if it's proven not to be authentic.  If you chose to purchase from this site, I would pay by CC because you can dispute the charges.  I did not see where they take Paypal.  If you purchase this & had it authenticated by an outside source like ***************** & it proved to be a counterfeit, they state they will accept the return with proof.  ***************** will evaluate for a price.





CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one listed at MACY's!!  Notice there is no feet mentioned on the bottom and you can clearly see the zipper showing on the top. Macy's is an official Michael Kors Retailer and they do NOT sell fakes!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-east-west-top-zip-tote?ID=719296





shermaine57 said:


> Hi. Can someone advise me on this mk jet set tote? I love this model however it looks  abit off.
> 
> http://brandtop.us/product.php?sid=3614





cdtracing said:


> This website guarantees it's items are authentic & states they are evaluated for authenticity before they are listed.  It also states they have a lifetime guarantee of return if any item sold is proven to be unauthentic.  They do not accept returns without written proof the bag is unauthentic from an outside authentication site.
> 
> The pictures look a little awkward but that may be from camera angle or if it's over stuffed.  From the pictures provided, it *appears* to be authentic but it would help to see more pictures of hardware & interior.
> 
> The measurements seem a little off to me but it may be where the measurements were taken on the bag.  The measurement given are 28 x 27 x 11.5 CM which translates to 11.02 x 10.63 x 4.52 in inches. Different retail sites give slightly different measurements for this style bag.  For example: Amazon says 10 inches high 11 inches wide, MK site says 7.75 X 4.5 X .75" (which makes no sense to me) & Zappos say 11bw x 4.25 d x 10h.  Different sites give slightly different measurements but the measurements still seem to fall into the correct range.
> 
> While this is a Malaysian site, it appears they have been selling designer items since 2010.  I would say you would be safe purchasing from this site.  CinthiaZ or Jojon21 may be more familiar with the validity of this site than I.



I agree with cdtracing and CinthiaZ, this tote is definitely authentic and it may just be the camera angle on the photos that throws the sizing off a bit!


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> What site did you find the aqua marine bag on?? I would certainly trust Macy's more than any others. DId you also look at the other four links I provided in the previous post? and there are some of them have feet.on the bottom. Beside that 3 of the regular authenticators here have deemed that bag to be authentic. It is enough for me! Also, some bags have feet and others don't. It has NO BEARING on the authenticity of the bag.











CinthiaZ said:


> Jojo21 is our very best, longest and TOP authenticator here! She agrees with the other 2 long time authenticators that the bag in question is authentic. You can't get any better confirmation. You picked a good site! Hope you get a great deal!



Okay! Noted with million thanks! Thanks all for ur opinions!!


----------



## cess191188

cess191188 said:


> Can you please give me tips on what will i check first to see if mk sutton is really auhthentic..or how to spot if i bought a fake one..thank you





Hi maam this the only photo of the bag that my seller sent me


----------



## casskhoo83

Hi gals, I would really appreciate your opinion. I justbought a Michael Kors Selma medium bag from eBay for $285. When I received thebag, everythinglooks fine from the surface like a genuine bag except for the care card. It felt like a cheap cut out print which raised my concern. I never bought a Michael Kors bag before so don't have much idea. Iattached some pictures and hope to get some professional opinion please. Thanksa million 



Item: Micheal Kors Selma Medium

Listing number : 181685859860

Seller: sonia_hill



Kind Regards

Cassandra


----------



## cdtracing

casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals, I would really appreciate your opinion. I justbought a Michael Kors Selma medium bag from eBay for $285. When I received thebag, everythinglooks fine from the surface like a genuine bag except for the care card. It felt like a cheap cut out print which raised my concern. I never bought a Michael Kors bag before so don't have much idea. Iattached some pictures and hope to get some professional opinion please. Thanksa million
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Micheal Kors Selma Medium
> 
> Listing number : 181685859860
> 
> Seller: sonia_hill
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Cassandra



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

cess191188 said:


> Hi maam this the only photo of the bag that my seller sent me



I'm sorry, Hun.  While this picture holds promise, it is not enough to do an evaluation.  Have you already purchased this bag?  If you have, please take *clear* pictures of all hardware, name plates, interior lining, heat stamp name tag inside, made in country/date tag inside the bag, & a clear picture of the front, back, & sides of the bag when you receive it & post those pictures here.  Without those pictures, we can't do a 100% evaluation.  I'm sorry if this is confusing but it's the format we have to use.  If you have not purchased the bag yet, ask the seller to send you the required pictures.  A reputable & trustworthy seller should not have any problem sending them to you.  If they refuse, they may be hiding something.  I hope this helps.


----------



## CinthiaZ

casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals, I would really appreciate your opinion. I justbought a Michael Kors Selma medium bag from eBay for $285. When I received thebag, everythinglooks fine from the surface like a genuine bag except for the care card. It felt like a cheap cut out print which raised my concern. I never bought a Michael Kors bag before so don't have much idea. Iattached some pictures and hope to get some professional opinion please. Thanksa million
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Micheal Kors Selma Medium
> 
> Listing number : 181685859860
> 
> Seller: sonia_hill
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Cassandra





cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic.



Agreed! The bag is 100% authentic. That is the correct color and type,  of Michael Kors Care cards. The bag has every indication it is authentic. Good job!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Hi maam this the only photo of the bag that my seller sent me


 Yes, the bag looks promising but we need to see pics as posted in our signatures below to give a correct evaluation,


----------



## cess191188

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry, Hun.  While this picture holds promise, it is not enough to do an evaluation.  Have you already purchased this bag?  If you have, please take *clear* pictures of all hardware, name plates, interior lining, heat stamp name tag inside, made in country/date tag inside the bag, & a clear picture of the front, back, & sides of the bag when you receive it & post those pictures here.  Without those pictures, we can't do a 100% evaluation.  I'm sorry if this is confusing but it's the format we have to use.  If you have not purchased the bag yet, ask the seller to send you the required pictures.  A reputable & trustworthy seller should not have any problem sending them to you.  If they refuse, they may be hiding something.  I hope this helps.



Hi dear heres an update


----------



## cess191188

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, the bag looks promising but we need to see pics as posted in our signatures below to give a correct evaluation,



Another photo


----------



## casskhoo83

Hi gals

More pictures as per requested Please help authenticate. Thanks.


----------



## jojon21

cess191188 said:


> Hi dear heres an update





cess191188 said:


> Another photo





casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals
> 
> More pictures as per requested Please help authenticate. Thanks.



Your bags are authentic, ladies!


----------



## cess191188

Thank you so much...


----------



## luju4

First thank you for any help anyone has offered. I also appreciate you making me a member so I can get the assistance I desperately need. As I said in my previous post I bought 5 MK purses on a site that is now shut down. What is weird is they are still emailing me trying to correct my order, I have not let them know I know the site has been shut down. Although I will say this and maybe I'm just an idiot, but the site says it was shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it never said anything about the site selling fake purses. I even asked them twice about authenticity as it was guaranteed on their site and both times responded to my emails guaranteeing authenticity and even explained how I was getting a discounted price. The reason I am telling you this is I have 2 questions I want to ask before i take up any more of your time. 1. Do all MK bags have a made in country tag? I have been researching for days and I have read not all bags come w the made in country tag. If they all definitely do then there is no reason for me to post pics of the purses I received because I have yet to find a tag in any of the purses. My second question is can I copy and paste a copy of the email they sent me guaranteeing the authenticity with their explanation of why their purses were on sale? I would like to take pics of the each purse 1 at a time and get your opinions but I don't want to waste anyones  time if there are obvious answers i.e. like every purse should have a made in country tag. Again thank you for your assistance with my situation.


----------



## cdtracing

cess191188 said:


> Hi dear heres an update





cess191188 said:


> Another photo





jojon21 said:


> Your bags are authentic, ladies!



Yes, your bag is authentic.  Nice Sutton.


----------



## cdtracing

casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals
> 
> More pictures as per requested Please help authenticate. Thanks.





jojon21 said:


> Your bags are authentic, ladies!



Yes, I agree with Jojon21.  You have an authentic Selma.


----------



## cess191188

cdtracing said:


> Yes, your bag is authentic.  Nice Sutton.




Would like to ask how much is mk sutton cost in mk store?i bought my bag for 8000pesos or 180 dollars when converted in us money


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> First thank you for any help anyone has offered. I also appreciate you making me a member so I can get the assistance I desperately need. As I said in my previous post I bought 5 MK purses on a site that is now shut down. What is weird is they are still emailing me trying to correct my order, I have not let them know I know the site has been shut down. Although I will say this and maybe I'm just an idiot, but the site says it was shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it never said anything about the site selling fake purses. I even asked them twice about authenticity as it was guaranteed on their site and both times responded to my emails guaranteeing authenticity and even explained how I was getting a discounted price. The reason I am telling you this is I have 2 questions I want to ask before i take up any more of your time. 1. Do all MK bags have a made in country tag? I have been researching for days and I have read not all bags come w the made in country tag. If they all definitely do then there is no reason for me to post pics of the purses I received because I have yet to find a tag in any of the purses. My second question is can I copy and paste a copy of the email they sent me guaranteeing the authenticity with their explanation of why their purses were on sale? I would like to take pics of the each purse 1 at a time and get your opinions but I don't want to waste anyones  time if there are obvious answers i.e. like every purse should have a made in country tag. Again thank you for your assistance with my situation.



In my opinion, if they were selling fake Ray Bans, what else is counterfeit on their sites?  MK does not sell their purses at wholesale prices.  They do have markdowns from time to time but they do not sell wholesale.  MK also sell in their own MK outlet stores.  These are actual storefronts & not online. Their *only* online site is the Michael Kors site. 

Not all MK bags have made in country/date tags.  Some of the vintage bags do not as well as some of the higher end Michael Kors Collection bags.  The bags in the Michael Kors Collection bags has other interior features we look at to determine authenticity.  There are a lot of things we look at to do an evaluation which is why we require so many pictures.  There is the Michael Kors Collection which is a higher end, more expensive collection & there is the Michael Michael Kors Collection which is his more affordable line.  Some of his purses are not in a collection at all. 

We're here to help you so if you want to post the required pictures of each bag for us to look at, we'll be glad to help.  Just post one bag at a time with the necessary pictures so there will be no confusion.  The made in country/date tag is inside the bag & is very small making it hard to find.  It helps to pull the lining out to find it.  

Sorry for the long post, but I hope this helps.


----------



## cdtracing

cess191188 said:


> Would like to ask how much is mk sutton cost in mk store?i bought my bag for 8000pesos or 180 dollars when converted in us money



Depending on the size of the bag from small to large, Michael Kors retails the Sutton ranging from $278 to $368.  This is his full retail price.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Hi maam this the only photo of the bag that my seller sent me





cess191188 said:


> Another photo





casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals
> 
> More pictures as per requested Please help authenticate. Thanks.





jojon21 said:


> Your bags are authentic, ladies!




+!   Both bags are authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> First thank you for any help anyone has offered. I also appreciate you making me a member so I can get the assistance I desperately need. As I said in my previous post I bought 5 MK purses on a site that is now shut down. What is weird is they are still emailing me trying to correct my order, I have not let them know I know the site has been shut down. Although I will say this and maybe I'm just an idiot, but the site says it was shut down for selling fake Ray Bans, it never said anything about the site selling fake purses. I even asked them twice about authenticity as it was guaranteed on their site and both times responded to my emails guaranteeing authenticity and even explained how I was getting a discounted price. The reason I am telling you this is I have 2 questions I want to ask before i take up any more of your time. 1. Do all MK bags have a made in country tag? I have been researching for days and I have read not all bags come w the made in country tag. If they all definitely do then there is no reason for me to post pics of the purses I received because I have yet to find a tag in any of the purses. My second question is can I copy and paste a copy of the email they sent me guaranteeing the authenticity with their explanation of why their purses were on sale? I would like to take pics of the each purse 1 at a time and get your opinions but I don't want to waste anyones  time if there are obvious answers i.e. like every purse should have a made in country tag. Again thank you for your assistance with my situation.





cdtracing said:


> In my opinion, if they were selling fake Ray Bans, what else is counterfeit on their sites?  MK does not sell their purses at wholesale prices.  They do have markdowns from time to time but they do not sell wholesale.  MK also sell in their own MK outlet stores.  These are actual storefronts & not online. Their *only* online site is the Michael Kors site.
> 
> Not all MK bags have made in country/date tags.  Some of the vintage bags do not as well as some of the higher end Michael Kors Collection bags.  The bags in the Michael Kors Collection bags has other interior features we look at to determine authenticity.  There are a lot of things we look at to do an evaluation which is why we require so many pictures.  There is the Michael Kors Collection which is a higher end, more expensive collection & there is the Michael Michael Kors Collection which is his more affordable line.  Some of his purses are not in a collection at all.
> 
> We're here to help you so if you want to post the required pictures of each bag for us to look at, we'll be glad to help.  Just post one bag at a time with the necessary pictures so there will be no confusion.  The made in country/date tag is inside the bag & is very small making it hard to find.  It helps to pull the lining out to find it.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I hope this helps.


  Everything cdtracing said is correct, however, I can save you the trouble of posting pics if you can tell me the STYLE NAMES of the bags you purchased. We will know if these bags have the made in country tags, or not. The tag is very small and hard to find sometimes. It is generally located on the left side of the lining and can get lost in the lining. Please state style names .Such as , Jet Set, Sutton, Hamilton, etc.  Thank you.


----------



## frzsri

Hi ladies,

Could you kindly take a look at this:

Item no: 151619568922
Seller's name: 	assassins_creed4life
Link to auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...WPI3s799U%2BCr4dr0ZYE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

frzsri said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you kindly take a look at this:
> 
> Item no: 151619568922
> Seller's name: 	assassins_creed4life
> Link to auction:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...WPI3s799U%2BCr4dr0ZYE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!!


It appears to be authentic. Would like to see more pics of heat stamp and made in country tag. If you bought this, please post them here when you get it. I am slightly concerned because the selller has several of these she has already sold and has a very low feedback score, however , the pics in the listing look good. Please post requested pics in our signatures below, once you get it. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

frzsri said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you kindly take a look at this:
> 
> Item no: 151619568922
> Seller's name: 	assassins_creed4life
> Link to auction:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...WPI3s799U%2BCr4dr0ZYE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!!





CinthiaZ said:


> It appears to be authentic. Would like to see more pics of heat stamp and made in country tag. If you bought this, please post them here when you get it. I am slightly concerned because the selller has several of these she has already sold and has a very low feedback score, however , the pics in the listing look good. Please post requested pics in our signatures below, once you get it. Thank you



I agree with CinthiaZ.  From the pictures available, this does appear to be authentic.  If you have purchased this bag, it would be a good idea to post the pictures requested by Cinthia for us to look at more closely to be 100%.  This is due to the low feedback score  of the seller.  It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## frzsri

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  From the pictures available, this does appear to be authentic.  If you have purchased this bag, it would be a good idea to post the pictures requested by Cinthia for us to look at more closely to be 100%.  This is due to the low feedback score  of the seller.  It's better to be safe than sorry.





CinthiaZ said:


> It appears to be authentic. Would like to see more pics of heat stamp and made in country tag. If you bought this, please post them here when you get it. I am slightly concerned because the selller has several of these she has already sold and has a very low feedback score, however , the pics in the listing look good. Please post requested pics in our signatures below, once you get it. Thank you



Thank you so much for your prompt replies. Yes, I did win the auction but totally forgot about authenticating it prior to bidding.
Once I receive the bag, will post the necessary pictures. Unfortunately, since I live on the other side of the globe, that may be in 2-3 weeks time.
Again, appreciate your quick responses. Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## cdtracing

frzsri said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt replies. Yes, I did win the auction but totally forgot about authenticating it prior to bidding.
> Once I receive the bag, will post the necessary pictures. Unfortunately, since I live on the other side of the globe, that may be in 2-3 weeks time.
> Again, appreciate your quick responses. Have a wonderful weekend



You're welcome.  We'll be here when you receive your bag & can get the pictures posted.


----------



## CinthiaZ

frzsri said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt replies. Yes, I did win the auction but totally forgot about authenticating it prior to bidding.
> Once I receive the bag, will post the necessary pictures. Unfortunately, since I live on the other side of the globe, that may be in 2-3 weeks time.
> Again, appreciate your quick responses. Have a wonderful weekend


I'm pretty sure you will come out OK. The bag really does look good! Like cdtracing says, we'll be here!


----------



## casskhoo83

casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals
> 
> More pictures as per requested Please help authenticate. Thanks.


Thanks you so much ladies, I feel comfortable again buying from ebay, and you gals rock! The bag cost me AUD$295 which is about USD$207.  Phew, luckily the seller I bought from supplies genuine product.Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

casskhoo83 said:


> Thanks you so much ladies, I feel comfortable again buying from ebay, and you gals rock! The bag cost me AUD$295 which is about USD$207.  Phew, luckily the seller I bought from supplies genuine product.Thanks again.



You're very welcome.  Just let us know if we can help again when you're ready to make that next MK purchase!


----------



## chanelcandy

hi all, before i post anything with specific details i was just wondering if MK released a violet studded selma bag in medium(13(L) x 8(H) x 4(D)"; 4" handle drop)? if so i will post the rest of the info later. thanks!


----------



## chanelcandy

hi all. i bought this bag on ebay so am now waiting for it to come. just hoping its authentic (it looks pretty good to me and the seller has 100% positive feedback) only thing is she says the hardware is gold - but i thought the grape only came with silver HW and the pics look silver - although it is hard to tell.

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top Zip Tote
Seller: doriv33
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301568034358?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks!


----------



## chanelcandy

another bag i bought i need piece of mind over. looks good to me.

Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Satchel
Seller: everkims
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151604377188?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


can you tell i like purple?


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelcandy said:


> hi all. i bought this bag on ebay so am now waiting for it to come. just hoping its authentic (it looks pretty good to me and the seller has 100% positive feedback) only thing is she says the hardware is gold - but i thought the grape only came with silver HW and the pics look silver - although it is hard to tell.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top Zip Tote
> Seller: doriv33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301568034358?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!





chanelcandy said:


> another bag i bought i need piece of mind over. looks good to me.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Satchel
> Seller: everkims
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151604377188?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> can you tell i like purple?




They both look fine. Please post the pics in the authenticators' signatures below, once you get them, just to be 100%, and who doesn't like purple?? lol!


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> hi all. i bought this bag on ebay so am now waiting for it to come. just hoping its authentic (it looks pretty good to me and the seller has 100% positive feedback) only thing is she says the hardware is gold - but i thought the grape only came with silver HW and the pics look silver - although it is hard to tell.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top Zip Tote
> Seller: doriv33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301568034358?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!





chanelcandy said:


> another bag i bought i need piece of mind over. looks good to me.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Satchel
> Seller: everkims
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151604377188?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> can you tell i like purple?





CinthiaZ said:


> They both look fine. Please post the pics in the authenticators' signatures below, once you get them, just to be 100%, and who doesn't like purple?? lol!



I concur with CinthiaZ.  From the pictures in the listings, they look fine.  I would like to see clearer pictures of the interior to be sure.  When your bags come in, please post the required pictures in the our sig lines.  As far as the first one, it's really hard to examine the retail tag because of the glare from the flash.  A clear picture of this will help as well.  It's hard to tell the exact color of the hardware...due to the flash, the color is not very clear.  And sometimes the seller gets the hardware color wrong in the listing.


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> hi all, before i post anything with specific details i was just wondering if MK released a violet studded selma bag in medium(13(L) x 8(H) x 4(D)"; 4" handle drop)? if so i will post the rest of the info later. thanks!



That's a good question.  I know MK released a medium Studded Selma in Pomegranate which is a purple color but it's not Violet.  I don't recall seeing a Violet Studded Selma, although, I believe the Violet was available in the regular Selma.  You may can ask this question in the Selma thread.  Many of those ladies collect that style & might can tell you if he released one in that shade of purple.  I believe Violet was a 2014 color.


----------



## tamarino

Hello girls,

What do You think about this dark dune selma large? on silcon tag is " MADE IN CHINA OD-1403"


----------



## luju4

Thank you so much. I'm going to take pictures today and just post 1 purse at a time because I would like your opinion. The more I look at your forum and the more I look at my purses my gut tells me they are fake. I think I'm just hoping for the best. Thank you for all your kindness!


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> What do You think about this dark dune selma large? on silcon tag is " MADE IN CHINA OD-1403"


Your Selma is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm going to take pictures today and just post 1 purse at a time because I would like your opinion. The more I look at your forum and the more I look at my purses my gut tells me they are fake. I think I'm just hoping for the best. Thank you for all your kindness!


We need to see pics as listed in our signatures, thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

tamarino said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> What do You think about this dark dune selma large? on silcon tag is " MADE IN CHINA OD-1403"





CinthiaZ said:


> Your Selma is authentic.



Yes, I agree it's authentic.  It helps when posting pictures if you use the flash.  Clearer pics of the tag would be useful but we can make it out.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> Thank you so much. I'm going to take pictures today and just post 1 purse at a time because I would like your opinion. The more I look at your forum and the more I look at my purses my gut tells me they are fake. I think I'm just hoping for the best. Thank you for all your kindness!





CinthiaZ said:


> We need to see pics as listed in our signatures, thank you.



We're glad to help.  Please make sure the pictures are clear.  Thanks.


----------



## gabby1987

Is this authentic?  I just bought it received it a few days ago.  It looks OK but I've never seen this type.............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ajXnX76Le2lfiqPh78EuI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

it has the clear plastic tab inside, but the stitching is not "perfect".  The seller says she bought it from Nordstrom...on that note, I bought one from Macy's that the stitching isn't perfect...is this normal?


----------



## cdtracing

We will need to see clear pictures of the interior, stitching, heat stamp, made in country/date tags to further evaluate.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> Is this authentic?  I just bought it received it a few days ago.  It looks OK but I've never seen this type.............
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ajXnX76Le2lfiqPh78EuI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> it has the clear plastic tab inside, but the stitching is not "perfect".  The seller says she bought it from Nordstrom...on that note, I bought one from Macy's that the stitching isn't perfect...is this normal?


This is one of Michael Kors lower end bags. They are not always the best quality and are not one of their top of the line products. This bag looks like it was one of their promo givaways or something in that order.. So the stitching isn't always perfect on them. They generally sell for less than 125.00. 

We need to see this plastic tag you are referring to. This bag may not even have a heat stamp on it.. I think it is some sort of beach tote? That's why it has the holes on it. 

But to answer your question, yes, the stitching has been found to be not so perfect, on their less expensive bags.


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> This is one of Michael Kors lower end bags. They are not always the best quality and are not one of their top of the line products. This bag looks like it was one of their promo givaways or something in that order.. So the stitching isn't always perfect on them. They generally sell for less than 125.00.
> 
> We need to see this plastic tag you are referring to. This bag may not even have a heat stamp on it.. I think it is some sort of beach tote? That's why it has the holes on it.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes, the stitching has been found to be not so perfect, on their less expensive bags.


Thank you  I have a promo tote that is silver but it is a different material then this.  Here are more pics!  Thank you guys SO MUCH

UPDATE:  I tried attaching and I couldn't do it   I loaded the pictures to photobucket so lets see if it works....btw what is a heat stamp?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This is one of Michael Kors lower end bags. They are not always the best quality and are not one of their top of the line products. This bag looks like it was one of their promo givaways or something in that order.. So the stitching isn't always perfect on them. They generally sell for less than 125.00.
> 
> We need to see this plastic tag you are referring to. This bag may not even have a heat stamp on it.. I think it is some sort of beach tote? That's why it has the holes on it.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes, the stitching has been found to be not so perfect, on their less expensive bags.





gabby1987 said:


> Thank you  I have a promo tote that is silver but it is a different material then this.  Here are more pics!  Thank you guys SO MUCH
> 
> UPDATE:  I tried attaching and I couldn't do it   I loaded the pictures to photobucket so lets see if it works....btw what is a heat stamp?



Yes, as CinthiaZ said it's one of his lower end pieces.  It's the Perforated Jet Set Signature Tote.  I did a little research last night before bed & Nordstrom's did sell this particular model.  And yes, these were inexpensive so the quality is not the same as with his other bags.  I think this one came out in either 2013 or 2014.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you  I have a promo tote that is silver but it is a different material then this.  Here are more pics!  Thank you guys SO MUCH
> 
> UPDATE:  I tried attaching and I couldn't do it   I loaded the pictures to photobucket so lets see if it works....btw what is a heat stamp?


Authentic!


----------



## gabby1987

cdtracing said:


> Yes, as CinthiaZ said it's one of his lower end pieces.  It's the Perforated Jet Set Signature Tote.  I did a little research last night before bed & Nordstrom's did sell this particular model.  And yes, these were inexpensive so the quality is not the same as with his other bags.  I think this one came out in either 2013 or 2014.



Thank you so much ladies!  I'm a college student on a student's budget,  so as long as it's not a fake I'm happy.  Thanks so much for helping me! You guys are awesome!


----------



## cdtracing

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!  I'm a college student on a student's budget,  so as long as it's not a fake I'm happy.  Thanks so much for helping me! You guys are awesome!



You're welcome!  Enjoy your bag & be the most stylish student on campus!!


----------



## coivcte

.


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> I am searching for a Medium Jewelled Selma Satchel.
> Does anyone know what colour they had at the time?
> I know one of the ladies has a Powder Blue, Fuchsia in this Forum and I have seen Patent Black online but it was a Selma Messenger.
> Did they ever have a Black Saffiano version or any other colour?



The admins want us to keep this thread strictly for authenticating, please.  If you move your post to the Selma thread or start a new thread for Searching for Studded or Jeweled Selmas, we can try & answer it there.  Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The admins want us to keep this thread strictly for authenticating, please.  If you move your post to the Selma thread or start a new thread for Searching for Studded or Jeweled Selmas, we can try & answer it there.  Thanks.


+! !!


----------



## keiraliew

Hi all, I m a newbie to Michael Kors. Can anyone authentic this MK wallet for me?
The lining of this wallet shows in words instead of MK logo within circles. 

And last, does MK wallet come with this type of hard paper box (as shown in the picture from other buyer)? It is hard with golden shinning border and Michael Kors word. Is the wallet authentic by looking at the picture below?


----------



## cdtracing

keiraliew said:


> Hi all, I m a newbie to Michael Kors. Can anyone authentic this MK wallet for me?
> The lining of this wallet shows in words instead of MK logo within circles.
> 
> And last, does MK wallet come with this type of hard paper box (as shown in the picture from other buyer)? It is hard with golden shinning border and Michael Kors word. Is the wallet authentic by looking at the picture below?



Can't see enough of the box to tell but the wallet is authentic.


----------



## keiraliew

cdtracing said:


> Can't see enough of the box to tell but the wallet is authentic.


Appreciate your help, thanks a lot...


----------



## cdtracing

keiraliew said:


> Appreciate your help, thanks a lot...



Did you need the pink wallet authenticated, too?  If so, we will need clear pictures of the interior like the black wallet.


----------



## keiraliew

cdtracing said:


> Did you need the pink wallet authenticated, too?  If so, we will need clear pictures of the interior like the black wallet.


I haven get more photos on the wallet. Once I get it, I will upload here for further authentication. Really appreciate ur help  TQ  
As I wish to order the wallet (different seller from the black wallet), I m wondering Michael Kors wallet comes with this type of paper box (shining border and words) as I saw most of the paper boxes having white border and words.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keiraliew said:


> I haven get more photos on the wallet. Once I get it, I will upload here for further authentication. Really appreciate ur help  TQ
> As I wish to order the wallet (different seller from the black wallet), I m wondering Michael Kors wallet comes with this type of paper box (shining border and words) as I saw most of the paper boxes having white border and words.


I agree with cdtracing, the wallet is authentic and so is the box!


----------



## msibarra33

32S4GBSC2L MMK  collection black & gold cross body. Made in China.  I AM NEW TO THIS NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING DAUGHTERS PURSE.-THANKS


----------



## cdtracing

msibarra33 said:


> 32S4GBSC2L MMK  collection black & gold cross body. Made in China.  I AM NEW TO THIS NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING DAUGHTERS PURSE.-THANKS



We will need to see clear pictures listed in my sig line.  Also, if this is an auction, we well need the link to the auction.  We cannot do an evaluation without the required pictures.  As a new member, you will need to increase the number of posts before you can upload Jpeg images.  You can increase your post count by going around on the forum & commenting on threads that interest you.  Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

msibarra33 said:


> 32S4GBSC2L MMK  collection black & gold cross body. Made in China.  I AM NEW TO THIS NEED HELP AUTHENTICATING DAUGHTERS PURSE.-THANKS





cdtracing said:


> We will need to see clear pictures listed in my sig line.  Also, if this is an auction, we well need the link to the auction.  We cannot do an evaluation without the required pictures.  As a new member, you will need to increase the number of posts before you can upload Jpeg images.  You can increase your post count by going around on the forum & commenting on threads that interest you.  Thanks.



+! 
Yes, we need to see the bag to authenticate it. As a new member you can not attach jpeg files, for some odd reason, however , you CAN use LINKS to photos, if you know how to post them that way. Do you have a link to a listing we can look at??


----------



## debunga81

CinthiaZ said:


> +1   AUTHENTIC!!


Oh my.. I just noticed this tag number inside my medium which was authenticate earlier.. It's written as 30S3GLMS3L and when I check the style number in MK website it is 30S3GLMS2L.. Could it be?


----------



## CinthiaZ

debunga81 said:


> Oh my.. I just noticed this tag number inside my medium which was authenticate earlier.. It's written as 30S3GLMS3L and when I check the style number in MK website it is 30S3GLMS2L.. Could it be?


Could it be what? If we already authenticated a bag for you, you can be sure it's authentic.There is more to this,regarding those numbers,  but we do not reveal this information because counterfeiters read this site and we do not give out all of our tips and information. Please rest assured that if the authenticators here approved your bag as authentic, it is authentic. If you need another evaluation you can go to *****************.com. They are the only paid professionals that do Michael Kors.


----------



## cess191188

Hi just received my pink sutton bag i would like to make sure if its really authentic..thanks a lot


----------



## cdtracing

cess191188 said:


> Hi just received my pink sutton bag i would like to make sure if its really authentic..thanks a lot



We will need to see the required pictures listed in our sig lines before we can evaluate.  Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Hi just received my pink sutton bag i would like to make sure if its really authentic..thanks a lot


Can we see it?? That would really help us to tell you if it's authentic or not.


----------



## debunga81

CinthiaZ said:


> Could it be what? If we already authenticated a bag for you, you can be sure it's authentic.There is more to this,regarding those numbers,  but we do not reveal this information because counterfeiters read this site and we do not give out all of our tips and information. Please rest assured that if the authenticators here approved your bag as authentic, it is authentic. If you need another evaluation you can go to *****************.com. They are the only paid professionals that do Michael Kors.


I am sorry if I have offended anyone. Just want to make sure if the numbers matter. Thanks you so much for the advice.


----------



## cess191188

CinthiaZ said:


> Can we see it?? That would really help us to tell you if it's authentic or not.



Heres the pictures pls authenticate







[/URL]


----------



## jojon21

cess191188 said:


> Heres the pictures pls authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Authentic ~ enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

debunga81 said:


> I am sorry if I have offended anyone. Just want to make sure if the numbers matter. Thanks you so much for the advice.


No offense taken and wish we could tell you more about these numbers but administration has advised us to not give out detailed info how we evaluate these bags due to counterfeiters reading this site. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cess191188 said:


> Heres the pictures pls authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


+!  Authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

cess191188 said:


> Heres the pictures pls authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





jojon21 said:


> Authentic ~ enjoy!





CinthiaZ said:


> +!  Authentic!



I agree with Jojon21 & CinthiaZ.  Definitely authentic!


----------



## Detwstsdgrl

Hi everyone I'm new and hope to get to know you!!! I just won an eBay auction but not before finding this site. Now that I've received the bag I'm questioning the authenticity because there is no Michael Kors signature in inside, just a made in China B-0710 tag in lining. Please help authenticate!!!

Michael Kors Fulton
 Item number 351342397387
 Seller mschevy05

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351342397387?txnId=0


----------



## CinthiaZ

Detwstsdgrl said:


> Hi everyone I'm new and hope to get to know you!!! I just won an eBay auction but not before finding this site. Now that I've received the bag I'm questioning the authenticity because there is no Michael Kors signature in inside, just a made in China B-0710 tag in lining. Please help authenticate!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Fulton
> Item number 351342397387
> Seller mschevy05
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351342397387?txnId=0


It looks like you bought a vintage bag. Many of the older models did not have signature interiors, and not ALL MK bags will have a signature interior. I am guessing it is a white thick tweed material? . However, without seeing a photo of the interior, we can not authenticate the bag for you. The seller does not show any interior pics in the listing either. Please post as many pics as possible that are listed in our signatures. The seller you bought from appears to be reputable. I checked out her other bags for sale presently and in the past, and all of them are authentic. I am fairly certain this is an authentic vintage bag. The vintage bags in my opinion were made to last longer and are very well made! You have a really nice bag there, just wish we could see the interior to be 100 % in authenticating it. And once again, here is another example of a Michael Kors bag that has the beautiful , detailed contrast stitching. I am fairly certain it is authentic, but would really like to see the interior.


----------



## cdtracing

Detwstsdgrl said:


> Hi everyone I'm new and hope to get to know you!!! I just won an eBay auction but not before finding this site. Now that I've received the bag I'm questioning the authenticity because there is no Michael Kors signature in inside, just a made in China B-0710 tag in lining. Please help authenticate!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Fulton
> Item number 351342397387
> Seller mschevy05
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351342397387?txnId=0





CinthiaZ said:


> It looks like you bought a vintage bag. Many of the older models did not have signature interiors, and not ALL MK bags will have a signature interior. I am guessing it is a white thick tweed material? . However, without seeing a photo of the interior, we can not authenticate the bag for you. The seller does not show any interior pics in the listing either. Please post as many pics as possible that are listed in our signatures. The seller you bought from appears to be reputable. I checked out her other bags for sale presently and in the past, and all of them are authentic. I am fairly certain this is an authentic vintage bag. The vintage bags in my opinion were made to last longer and are very well made! You have a really nice bag there, just wish we could see the interior to be 100 % in authenticating it. And once again, here is another example of a Michael Kors bag that has the beautiful , detailed contrast stitching. I am fairly certain it is authentic, but would really like to see the interior.



I went to the listing given & looked at all the pictures.  There is a picture of the interior & it's black with Kors woven in it.  This is an older bag; you can tell by the style & the contrast stitching that he's not really doing much of anymore.  The seller checked out, too.  I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Detwstsdgrl said:


> Hi everyone I'm new and hope to get to know you!!! I just won an eBay auction but not before finding this site. Now that I've received the bag I'm questioning the authenticity because there is no Michael Kors signature in inside, just a made in China B-0710 tag in lining. Please help authenticate!!!
> 
> Michael Kors Fulton
> Item number 351342397387
> Seller mschevy05
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351342397387?txnId=0





cdtracing said:


> I went to the listing given & looked at all the pictures.  There is a picture of the interior & it's black with Kors woven in it.  This is an older bag; you can tell by the style & the contrast stitching that he's not really doing much of anymore.  The seller checked out, too.  I believe this bag is authentic.



Good catch cdtracing! I just looked and you are correct as usual! lol! There IS a pic of the signature interior. Not sure why the OP is stating there is no signature on it?? It is there clearly in the photo! And yes, this bag is totally authentic, after seeing that pic.


----------



## Detwstsdgrl

CinthiaZ said:


> Good catch cdtracing! I just looked and you are correct as usual! lol! There IS a pic of the signature interior. Not sure why the OP is stating there is no signature on it?? It is there clearly in the photo! And yes, this bag is totally authentic, after seeing that pic.


 
Hi I must apologize I meant I didn't see a stamp. Sorry told you I was new to this lol. After carefully examining the bag again there is a tag sewn only at top attached to one of the pockets that says Michael Michael Kors. Not sure how to post pics as someone requested. I guess I don't have enough post yet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Detwstsdgrl said:


> Hi I must apologize I meant I didn't see a stamp. Sorry told you I was new to this lol. After carefully examining the bag again there is a tag sewn only at top attached to one of the pockets that says Michael Michael Kors. Not sure how to post pics as someone requested. I guess I don't have enough post yet.


You don't need to post pics now. We saw enough pics in the listing to know the bag is authentic. Enjoy! It's a very nice bag!


----------



## chanelcandy

hi so one of the MKs i bought off ebay arrived and i was going to upload pics to check its authentic (it looks good to me in comparison to my others so im just gonna trust it is) but it kept saying failed and so i cant be bothered

its the jet set tote zip top (the one that doesnt have the side pockets) and i was just wondering about the dust bags. its the smooth white one with the silver writing except the writing isnt shiny its just matte silvery grey glittery. is this a normal MK dustbag? as all mine are the old style with the MK in the circle except for my selma which is the shiny silver so not sure if any are matte glitter grey/silver???


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelcandy said:


> hi so one of the MKs i bought off ebay arrived and i was going to upload pics to check its authentic (it looks good to me in comparison to my others so im just gonna trust it is) but it kept saying failed and so i cant be bothered
> 
> its the jet set tote zip top (the one that doesnt have the side pockets) and i was just wondering about the dust bags. its the smooth white one with the silver writing except the writing isnt shiny its just matte silvery grey glittery. is this a normal MK dustbag? as all mine are the old style with the MK in the circle except for my selma which is the shiny silver so not sure if any are matte glitter grey/silver???


I have never seen any with glitter? Maybe someone else can understand your description better. We really do need to see pics. You can not evaluate a bag strictly by the dust cover. Many sellers will throw in a dust cover that was from another bag. We need to see the bag.

If you can figure out how to get links to your photos, you will be able to upload them here, with links. You should be able to use the advanced feature and attach jpegs as well.
Also, why can't you just give us the link to the ebay listing??.


----------



## veebs2208

Hi. I recently purchased a Michael kors marina logo tote from www.sohotofifth.com. The picture which they showed is not similar to what i received. However, they claim that the bag comes with all the original paperwork and international warrantee. Nevertheless, I'd like to know if this bag is original.. or not. Please help. Much thanks


----------



## coivcte

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d979e2af

Wanted to know if this is authentic please.
I haven't seen Selma with this mix leather.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d979e2af
> 
> Wanted to know if this is authentic please.
> I haven't seen Selma with this mix leather.



I saw that on sale at Michael Kors site. I was close to buying because the price was good.


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d979e2af
> 
> Wanted to know if this is authentic please.
> I haven't seen Selma with this mix leather.



Yes, Coivcte, it's authentic.  MK did make this bag & it sold out now.


----------



## cdtracing

veebs2208 said:


> Hi. I recently purchased a Michael kors marina logo tote from www.sohotofifth.com. The picture which they showed is not similar to what i received. However, they claim that the bag comes with all the original paperwork and international warrantee. Nevertheless, I'd like to know if this bag is original.. or not. Please help. Much thanks



Will need to see the necessary pictures listed in Post #1 or in our sig line to evaluate thoroughly.


----------



## veebs2208

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see the necessary pictures listed in Post #1 or in our sig line to evaluate thoroughly.


Well i haven't received it yet. This is the only picture which the seller sent me. I'll probably receive the bag in 3-4 days. Will post pictures then. Can u say anything from the picture i sent though?


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> hi so one of the MKs i bought off ebay arrived and i was going to upload pics to check its authentic (it looks good to me in comparison to my others so im just gonna trust it is) but it kept saying failed and so i cant be bothered
> 
> its the jet set tote zip top (the one that doesnt have the side pockets) and i was just wondering about the dust bags. its the smooth white one with the silver writing except the writing isnt shiny its just matte silvery grey glittery. is this a normal MK dustbag? as all mine are the old style with the MK in the circle except for my selma which is the shiny silver so not sure if any are matte glitter grey/silver???



We cannot evaluate a bag by a description of the dust bag.  MK does change his dust bags from time to time & counterfeiters will sometimes put an authentic dust bag with a counterfeit bag in order to make sales.  If you want us to evaluate the bag, we need to see the required pictures listed in post #1 or in our sig lines.  You may need to resize the pictures so they will post here.  This forum has a limit on the pixel size of Jpeg images.  I found that I had to resize my pictures before I could post them.  Sorry if you can't be bothered but we have to see the pictures of the bag before we can authenticate.


----------



## cdtracing

veebs2208 said:


> Well i haven't received it yet. This is the only picture which the seller sent me. I'll probably receive the bag in 3-4 days. Will post pictures then. Can u say anything from the picture i sent though?



It has promise but I see a couple of things that need closer inspection. It looks more like the Jet Set Gathered Tote.  When you receive the bag, quote your original post & post the necessary pictures listed.  Please include clear close up pics of the interior, tassel & all stamped hardware & tags.  Then we can evaluate & will have a reference to your original request.  Thanks.

Another point to mention is that we cannot evaluate a listing on a site we have to sign in on.


----------



## CinthiaZ

veebs2208 said:


> Hi. I recently purchased a Michael kors marina logo tote from www.sohotofifth.com. The picture which they showed is not similar to what i received. However, they claim that the bag comes with all the original paperwork and international warrantee. Nevertheless, I'd like to know if this bag is original.. or not. Please help. Much thanks





cdtracing said:


> Will need to see the necessary pictures listed in Post #1 or in our sig line to evaluate thoroughly.




Please post the requested photos listed in our signatures below. This bag has cause for suspicion, and is one of the styles that is highly counterfeited, but we need to see more pics to be certain. .


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Coivcte, it's authentic.  MK did make this bag & it sold out now.



Thank you!!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I saw that on sale at Michael Kors site. I was close to buying because the price was good.



Appreciate that!


----------



## adeleshiv

I'm new here.. so I hope you can help me out.  I bought this Michael kors bag on ebay and it arrived today.  It seems totally cheap, very light and like it's make of vinyl, not leather.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281633198391?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## adeleshiv

Should I send in some photographs?  The seller is getting tough now.  But it has this little orange booklet inside it that seems like a No No.


----------



## cdtracing

adeleshiv said:


> I'm new here.. so I hope you can help me out.  I bought this Michael kors bag on ebay and it arrived today.  It seems totally cheap, very light and like it's make of vinyl, not leather.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281633198391?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
I'm sorry but I believe this is fake. I see a number of red flags in the pictures available.  If you want to post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching, heat stamp, &  made in country/date tag, we can look at it more closely.  The seller has low feedback numbers with no history of selling authentic designer bags.  But the listing says they will accept returns.

Note***it's best to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  Also, please read the first post in this thread for the proper format to post for an evaluation.


----------



## cdtracing

adeleshiv said:


> Should I send in some photographs?  The seller is getting tough now.  But it has this little orange booklet inside it that seems like a No No.



You can post more pictures.  It's your choice.  You can also wait for the other 2 authenticators for this thread to weigh in.  Like I said, there are more than one red flag where this bag is concerned.


----------



## CSG

Item Name: Michael Kors Kempton Nylon Tote Color Dusk 
SERIAL NUMBER: Not familiar with the serial number (sorry)
Link: Not available. Please see pictures.
Seller: My friend from US
Who took the pictures: Me (I just took the photos myself)
History of the bag: I bought this from my friend from US.
Comments: I bought this from my friend from US. I just read that not all bags bought from US are authentic. Thus, I would want to know if this is authentic. Appreciate all your responses. If the finding is not authentic, kindly specify what went wrong with the bag.

Thank you very much.


----------



## CSG

Item Name: Michael Kors Kempton Nylon Tote Color Dusk 

Additional picture.


----------



## cdtracing

CSG said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Kempton Nylon Tote Color Dusk
> SERIAL NUMBER: Not familiar with the serial number (sorry)
> Link: Not available. Please see pictures.
> Seller: My friend from US
> Who took the pictures: Me (I just took the photos myself)
> History of the bag: I bought this from my friend from US.
> Comments: I bought this from my friend from US. I just read that not all bags bought from US are authentic. Thus, I would want to know if this is authentic. Appreciate all your responses. If the finding is not authentic, kindly specify what went wrong with the bag.
> 
> Thank you very much.





CSG said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Kempton Nylon Tote Color Dusk
> 
> Additional picture.



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## adeleshiv

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I believe this is fake. I see a number of red flags in the pictures available.  If you want to post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching, heat stamp, &  made in country/date tag, we can look at it more closely.  The seller has low feedback numbers with no history of selling authentic designer bags.  But the listing says they will accept returns.
> 
> Note***it's best to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  Also, please read the first post in this thread for the proper format to post for an evaluation.


These are the photo's that I just took.  There is absolutely no made in country tab
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/iz44km2attef6pu/AADGIWkx5v4Gq_WCXHOT74OKa


----------



## cdtracing

adeleshiv said:


> These are the photo's that I just took.  There is absolutely no made in country tab
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/iz44km2attef6pu/AADGIWkx5v4Gq_WCXHOT74OKa



The made in country tag is small & usually on the left hand side lining.  A clear picture of the stitching of the inside pockets would be helpful.


----------



## jojon21

adeleshiv said:


> Should I send in some photographs?  The seller is getting tough now.  But it has this little orange booklet inside it that seems like a No No.





cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I believe this is fake. I see a number of red flags in the pictures available.  If you want to post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching, heat stamp, &  made in country/date tag, we can look at it more closely.  The seller has low feedback numbers with no history of selling authentic designer bags.  But the listing says they will accept returns.
> 
> Note***it's best to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  Also, please read the first post in this thread for the proper format to post for an evaluation.





cdtracing said:


> You can post more pictures.  It's your choice.  You can also wait for the other 2 authenticators for this thread to weigh in.  Like I said, there are more than one red flag where this bag is concerned.



I agree with cdtracing, this bag appears fake based on the few pictures in the seller's listing. Please post additional pictures and we will check it out again at that time.


----------



## jojon21

CSG said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Kempton Nylon Tote Color Dusk
> 
> Additional picture.





cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic.



I concur with cdtracing, authentic Kempton tote!


----------



## shermaine57

Hi can u please assist to authenticate this Michael kors large Selma?


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> Hi can u please assist to authenticate this Michael kors large Selma?



Additional photos here..


----------



## shermaine57

Wanted to purchase a Selma/ sutton and a wallet from an online seller and she sent me detailed photos. Just want to make sure everything is alright before making purchase.


----------



## shermaine57

casskhoo83 said:


> Hi gals, I would really appreciate your opinion. I justbought a Michael Kors Selma medium bag from eBay for $285. When I received thebag, everythinglooks fine from the surface like a genuine bag except for the care card. It felt like a cheap cut out print which raised my concern. I never bought a Michael Kors bag before so don't have much idea. Iattached some pictures and hope to get some professional opinion please. Thanksa million
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Micheal Kors Selma Medium
> 
> Listing number : 181685859860
> 
> Seller: sonia_hill
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Cassandra



I checked the details of ur bag , it seems like exactly the Selma navy large I am intended to purchase too. Hope the one I am interested is genuine also. Congrats of having a nice bag!! Cant wait to have mine too.


----------



## shermaine57

Last unit medium Sutton in black. Pls let me have ur view before proceed with my purchase.


----------



## misskim

hi , can anyone please help me to authenticate this bag ? i haven't buy it but requested a few pictures from the seller 

Thanks


----------



## misskim

misskim said:


> hi , can anyone please help me to authenticate this bag ? i haven't buy it but requested a few pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks


sorry the pictures a bit too dark and i managed to get these pics from the seller only , hopefully manage to detect the authenticity


----------



## CSG

cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## CSG

jojon21 said:


> I concur with cdtracing, authentic Kempton tote!



Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Hi can u please assist to authenticate this Michael kors large Selma?





shermaine57 said:


> Additional photos here..



Authentic Selma.  Enjoy your new bag.

Next time, please include the name of seller & link to auction as required by the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Wanted to purchase a Selma/ sutton and a wallet from an online seller and she sent me detailed photos. Just want to make sure everything is alright before making purchase.



Your wallet is authentic as well.  Thank you for the excellent pictures.

Next time, please include the name of seller & link to auction as required per Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Last unit medium Sutton in black. Pls let me have ur view before proceed with my purchase.



Your Sutton is authentic.

Next time, please include the name of seller & a link to the auction per requirements of post #1 of this thread.


----------



## cdtracing

misskim said:


> hi , can anyone please help me to authenticate this bag ? i haven't buy it but requested a few pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks





misskim said:


> sorry the pictures a bit too dark and i managed to get these pics from the seller only , hopefully manage to detect the authenticity



It looks fine from what I can tell by the pictures.  Next time, please include Seller name & link to the listing as requested in Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> Your Sutton is authentic.
> 
> Next time, please include the name of seller & a link to the auction per requirements of post #1 of this thread.



Thanks!! Million thanks!! I will proceed with my purchase then! Actually this is a seller from Malaysia and she only sell bags via instagram and Facebook. Do I need to disclose her Facebook business page name&#65311; thanks  alot!!


----------



## misskim

cdtracing said:


> It looks fine from what I can tell by the pictures.  Next time, please include Seller name & link to the listing as requested in Post #1 of this thread.


hi sorry coz I contacted this seller through a Malaysian app called Carousell , the seller's username is hilary522.. and its a mobile app so i can't get to post the link here .

thank you


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Thanks!! Million thanks!! I will proceed with my purchase then! Actually this is a seller from Malaysia and she only sell bags via instagram and Facebook. Do I need to disclose her Facebook business page name&#65311; thanks  alot!!



No. We do not generally authenticate off FB.


----------



## cdtracing

misskim said:


> hi sorry coz I contacted this seller through a Malaysian app called Carousell , the seller's username is hilary522.. and its a mobile app so i can't get to post the link here .
> 
> thank you



That's fine.  From the pictures, it appears authentic.  But in the future, for evaluation, we need the required information & pictures listed in Post #1 of this thread.  Thanks.


----------



## SNwholesale

Hi, I buy storage lockers and found this bag in one. I'd like to sell it but before I do I want to make sure it is authentic, and if possible some information on it like type, value etc as I don't normally buy designer handbags. 

The stitching is well done and straight theoughout, the words on th inner lining are straight, the tag inside says "made in Indonesia B0708" and is made of some kind of plastic and the leather top is good quality and definitely real. It does not have the MK medallion and has some pen marks on the leather and a bit on the lining as shown in the pictures.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

SNwholesale said:


> Hi, I buy storage lockers and found this bag in one. I'd like to sell it but before I do I want to make sure it is authentic, and if possible some information on it like type, value etc as I don't normally buy designer handbags.
> 
> The stitching is well done and straight theoughout, the words on th inner lining are straight, the tag inside says "made in Indonesia B0708" and is made of some kind of plastic and the leather top is good quality and definitely real. It does not have the MK medallion and has some pen marks on the leather and a bit on the lining as shown in the pictures.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.



This will take some research.  Let us do some checking.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The made in country tag is small & usually on the left hand side lining.  A clear picture of the stitching of the inside pockets would be helpful.





adeleshiv said:


> These are the photo's that I just took.  There is absolutely no made in country tab
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/iz44km2attef6pu/AADGIWkx5v4Gq_WCXHOT74OKa




Sorry gals! I was gone half the weekend and just got back. That bag is a bad fake. Send it back!  Sorry.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Last unit medium Sutton in black. Pls let me have ur view before proceed with my purchase.


Sorry, I have been gone, but hopefully our other two Amigos, Cdtracing and jojo21, have informed you that your bag is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

misskim said:


> hi , can anyone please help me to authenticate this bag ? i haven't buy it but requested a few pictures from the seller
> 
> Thanks





cdtracing said:


> Authentic Selma.  Enjoy your new bag.
> 
> Next time, please include the name of seller & link to auction as required by the 1st post of this thread.




+!     Yes, the bag is authentic and as cdtracing mentions, we need format to be followed on fist page of this thread for all evaluations. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

adeleshiv said:


> I'm new here.. so I hope you can help me out.  I bought this Michael kors bag on ebay and it arrived today.  It seems totally cheap, very light and like it's make of vinyl, not leather.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281633198391?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Yikes! That's a bad fake, sorry!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I believe this is fake. I see a number of red flags in the pictures available.  If you want to post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching, heat stamp, &  made in country/date tag, we can look at it more closely.  The seller has low feedback numbers with no history of selling authentic designer bags.  But the listing says they will accept returns.
> 
> Note***it's best to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  Also, please read the first post in this thread for the proper format to post for an evaluation.





adeleshiv said:


> I'm new here.. so I hope you can help me out.  I bought this Michael kors bag on ebay and it arrived today.  It seems totally cheap, very light and like it's make of vinyl, not leather.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281633198391?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is a very obvious fake. If you didn't see that in third photo, you really don't know what to look for. It would definitely be best for you to post future interests here on the TPF,  to save yourself from this happening again. Eventually you will learn what to look for, but until then, we are more than happy to help you.  Third pic was a dead givaway! Incorrect paperwork, bad stitching and the key pouch it completely wrong.. No worries, even ebay will see that bag is fake. First report it, contact the seller and start a refund case. I am sure you will get your money back on this one. Cd, and jojo lets's report this listing so it helps her case. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

adeleshiv said:


> Should I send in some photographs?  The seller is getting tough now.  But it has this little orange booklet inside it that seems like a No No.


Sorry , but that bag is a very obvious fake. The seller can get as tough as she wants. even eBay will be able to see this bag is fake. You are correct. The paperwork is completely wrong and as I stated earlier, the kep pouch and several other sings make it obvious to me that it is fake. 

You are going to have to start a return. No worries because you are covered with your "ebay buyer protection" Fakes are not allowed to be sold on ebay. Don't argue with the seller. Just start the return process and call ebay. If ebay requires you to prove the bag is not authentic, you will need to go to "*****************.com"  and pay 15.00 for a written certification, to prove the bag is fake. I assure you the authenticators there will verify this for you, so you can win the case. I don't think it will be necessary however. I have just reported the bag to ebay and hope our other authenticators willl do the same. This will help your case. Good Luck!


----------



## cdtracing

SNwholesale said:


> Hi, I buy storage lockers and found this bag in one. I'd like to sell it but before I do I want to make sure it is authentic, and if possible some information on it like type, value etc as I don't normally buy designer handbags.
> 
> The stitching is well done and straight theoughout, the words on th inner lining are straight, the tag inside says "made in Indonesia B0708" and is made of some kind of plastic and the leather top is good quality and definitely real. It does not have the MK medallion and has some pen marks on the leather and a bit on the lining as shown in the pictures.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.



Upon further investigation, all I can tell you is this is an authentic side pocket zip top double strap tote by Michael Kors.  As you have said, you are a seller so please be aware we do not do authentications & appraisals for sellers.  If you need an appraisal, you should go to a third party like *****************.com.  Professional authentications by a third party is a cost of doing business.  Thank you.


----------



## SNwholesale

cdtracing said:


> Upon further investigation, all I can tell you is this is an authentic side pocket zip top double strap tote by Michael Kors.  As you have said, you are a seller so please be aware we do not do authentications & appraisals for sellers.  If you need an appraisal, you should go to a third party like *****************.com.  Professional authentications by a third party is a cost of doing business.  Thank you.



Thank you, knowing it is authentic is good is enough for me. I refuse to sell knock offs and throw them away when I find them.


----------



## cdtracing

SNwholesale said:


> Hi, I buy storage lockers and found this bag in one. I'd like to sell it but before I do I want to make sure it is authentic, and if possible some information on it like type, value etc as I don't normally buy designer handbags.
> 
> The stitching is well done and straight theoughout, the words on th inner lining are straight, the tag inside says "made in Indonesia B0708" and is made of some kind of plastic and the leather top is good quality and definitely real. It does not have the MK medallion and has some pen marks on the leather and a bit on the lining as shown in the pictures.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.





SNwholesale said:


> Thank you, knowing it is authentic is good is enough for me. I refuse to sell knock offs and throw them away when I find them.



Thank you for not passing along fake merchandise.  I would burn it or cut it up.  Someone could always find it in the trash if you just throw it away.


----------



## CinthiaZ

SNwholesale said:


> Thank you, knowing it is authentic is good is enough for me. I refuse to sell knock offs and throw them away when I find them.


Yes, the bag is authentic, but it is not one of their really hot items right now, which are the saffiano bags. I can tell you this is one of MK's less expensive bags. Good luck in your search. I would start with 'tote' and go from there. Hopefully you can get more info.


----------



## Roni412

Hi. I am new to this and I recently bought a Michael Kors bag from Ebay and I really wanna check and see if it is a fake or real. I hope you could help me. 

Item: MICHAEL KORS GRAYSON LOGO SATCHEL BAG
Listing number: 30F4GZQS2L
Seller: Ebay (everythingforless*2013)
Link: 
Comments: the bag really looks authentic and it has a 'made in china' tag with the date code '
AP-1410'. If only I could send you a photos of the bag, I just don't know how coz it's keeps on failing. Appreciate any help on this. Thank you so much guys!

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/library/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## cdtracing

Roni412 said:


> Hi. I am new to this and I recently bought a Michael Kors bag from Ebay and I really wanna check and see if it is a fake or real. I hope you could help me.
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS GRAYSON LOGO SATCHEL BAG
> Listing number: 30F4GZQS2L
> Seller: Ebay (everythingforless*2013)
> Link:
> Comments: the bag really looks authentic and it has a 'made in china' tag with the date code '
> AP-1410'. If only I could send you a photos of the bag, I just don't know how coz it's keeps on failing. Appreciate any help on this. Thank you so much guys!
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
> 
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/aprildelavirgen/library/Mobile Uploads



Yes, your bag is authentic.


----------



## Roni412

Yey! It's good to know that it is authentic  thank you so much for your help


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors wristlet?
Purchased locally, I took the pics.
Approx. 7.75"w x 5"h x .5"d. Strap drop 7.5"
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors wristlet?
> Purchased locally, I took the pics.
> Approx. 7.75"w x 5"h x .5"d. Strap drop 7.5"
> Thanks in advance!



Going to do some research on this one.  And I've messaged one of the other authenticators to take a look at it.  Looks to be an older MK.  We'll get back with you.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> Going to do some research on this one.  And I've messaged one of the other authenticators to take a look at it.  Looks to be an older MK.  We'll get back with you.  Thanks for your patience.



Thanks for your help...there is currently one on ebay, but a different color, FWIW. I'll watch for an update


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors wristlet?
> Purchased locally, I took the pics.
> Approx. 7.75"w x 5"h x .5"d. Strap drop 7.5"
> Thanks in advance!


Yes that is a grommet wristlet and I believe it is authentic. Tell me, is that plate / heat stamp, metal or leather? After researching, I find it to be authentic, but quite rare any more.


----------



## JOODLZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes that is a grommet wristlet and I believe it is authentic. Tell me, is that plate / heat stamp, metal or leather? After researching, I find it to be authentic, but quite rare any more.



The plate is silver-colored metal, approx. 1"w x 3/8"h x 1/16"thick. 

Rare huh? Pretty cool for $.50 I think...I was certainly attracted to the color and quality of the leather and the fact that ALL the crystals are intact. Thanks so much for your time & expertise!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes that is a grommet wristlet and I believe it is authentic. Tell me, is that plate / heat stamp, metal or leather? After researching, I find it to be authentic, but quite rare any more.





JOODLZ said:


> The plate is silver-colored metal, approx. 1"w x 3/8"h x 1/16"thick.
> 
> Rare huh? Pretty cool for $.50 I think...I was certainly attracted to the color and quality of the leather and the fact that ALL the crystals are intact. Thanks so much for your time & expertise!



I agree with CinthiaZ, this is an authentic wristlet. Fifty cents??? What a beauty of a deal!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> The plate is silver-colored metal, approx. 1"w x 3/8"h x 1/16"thick.
> 
> Rare huh? Pretty cool for $.50 I think...I was certainly attracted to the color and quality of the leather and the fact that ALL the crystals are intact. Thanks so much for your time & expertise!


That's a fair price for a nice vintage bag in good shape. That is an older edition from about the early 90s late 80s. That kind of lining was used at that time.

50 cents!! ?? OMG!! I thought you said 50 dollars! ! lol!  YES, that is a steal!! I need more coffee.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes that is a grommet wristlet and I believe it is authentic. Tell me, is that plate / heat stamp, metal or leather? After researching, I find it to be authentic, but quite rare any more.





jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, this is an authentic wristlet. Fifty cents??? What a beauty of a deal!!



We are all in agreement it's an authentic vintage MK wristlet. 

Fifty cents???  Holy Cow!!!  What a deal!!


----------



## JOODLZ

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, this is an authentic wristlet. Fifty cents??? What a beauty of a deal!!



Thanks! The ring that holds the strap in place was gapped wide open - easy fix with needle-nose pliers. And the zipper was hard to zip - a little rub with a candle makes it smooth again. Trust me, I'm thrilled!



CinthiaZ said:


> That's a fair price for a nice vintage bag in good shape. That is an older edition from about the early 90s late 80s. That kind of lining was used at that time.
> 
> 50 cents!! ?? OMG!! I thought you said 50 dollars! ! lol!  YES, that is a steal!! I need more coffee.



LOL...yeah 50 CENTS!!! Because the zipper was closed and so hard to move, I don't think anyone looked inside.



cdtracing said:


> We are all in agreement it's an authentic vintage MK wristlet.
> 
> Fifty cents???  Holy Cow!!!  What a deal!!



Yeah, cool, huh?

Thank you again to all of you...can't wait to come back and visit again...soon!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> That's a fair price for a nice vintage bag in good shape. That is an older edition from about the early 90s late 80s. That kind of lining was used at that time.
> 
> 50 cents!! ?? OMG!! I thought you said 50 dollars! ! lol!  YES, that is a steal!! I need more coffee.



CinthiaZ, you message box is full & I cannot respond to your PM until you clear it out.  I sent you an email this morning.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ, you message box is full & I cannot respond to your PM until you clear it out.  I sent you an email this morning.


Thanks! Doing it now! DONE!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! Doing it now! DONE!!


----------



## chanelcandy

This is the grape medium Selma I got off eBay. Looks pretty good to me. Do u confirm?


----------



## chanelcandy

here are some pics of the grape top zip tote i got off ebay....i think its real, right?
the bag was squashed in packaging - thank god just the back. the seller refunded $10usd which i was happy with.


----------



## aluvss

*Hi,Please could you authenticate this bag, thanks.*

*MediumSutton *
*ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"]181690369683[/FONT]*
Seller User ID: amynguyenlee21
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181690369683?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


*MediumSutton*
*ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"] [/FONT][FONT="Verdana!important"]111628583508[/FONT]
*SellerUser ID: chane.victo*
*Link:**http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111628583508?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> This is the grape medium Selma I got off eBay. Looks pretty good to me. Do u confirm?



Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> here are some pics of the grape top zip tote i got off ebay....i think its real, right?
> the bag was squashed in packaging - thank god just the back. the seller refunded $10usd which i was happy with.



Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

aluvss said:


> *Hi,Please could you authenticate this bag, thanks.*
> 
> *MediumSutton *
> *ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"]181690369683[/FONT]*
> Seller User ID: amynguyenlee21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181690369683?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*
> 
> 
> *MediumSutton*
> *ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"] [/FONT][FONT="Verdana!important"]111628583508[/FONT]
> *SellerUser ID: chane.victo*
> *Link:**http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111628583508?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*



 Need to see  clear pictures of interior, heat stamp, made in country/date tag, lining, & stitching on first link.  Need pictures of made in country/date tag & heat stamp on second link.  Pictures need to be clear not fuzzy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelcandy said:


> This is the grape medium Selma I got off eBay. Looks pretty good to me. Do u confirm?


+!   agree with Cdtracing.  AUTHENTIC!


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelcandy said:


> here are some pics of the grape top zip tote i got off ebay....i think its real, right?
> the bag was squashed in packaging - thank god just the back. the seller refunded $10usd which i was happy with.


Yes, it is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

aluvss said:


> *Hi,Please could you authenticate this bag, thanks.*
> 
> *MediumSutton *
> *ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"]181690369683[/FONT]*
> Seller User ID: amynguyenlee21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181690369683?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*
> 
> 
> *MediumSutton*
> *ItemNumber: *[FONT="Verdana!important"] [/FONT][FONT="Verdana!important"]111628583508[/FONT]
> *SellerUser ID: chane.victo*
> *Link:**http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111628583508?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*





cdtracing said:


> Need to see  clear pictures of interior, heat stamp, made in country/date tag, lining, & stitching on first link.  Need pictures of made in country/date tag & heat stamp on second link.  Pictures need to be clear not fuzzy.



I agree with cdtracing. There are not enough pics in either listing. The first seller is VERY SUSPICIOUS and I would NOT purchase a designer bag from her. Besides having no established selling history, with a low feedback score, she uses all stock internet photos, that are not taken by the seller. Who knows if you will be getting the same bag that is in the pics, and the required pics we need to evaluate authenticity are not posted in her listings???   Very suspicious and I personally, would stay away.

The second one at least has photos of the actual bag she is selling and it appears to be more genuine of a sale that I would feel more comfortable with. However, as cdtracing stated, we need to see pics of interior lining, heat stamp and made in country tag. Here again, she has no selling history and a low feedback score.Please ask the seller for these pics and post them here. I suggest looking at listings from sellers with high feedback scores. These are the ones typically selling authentic bags, but they can make mistakes, so post the listings here.


----------



## sunnyodessa

Item: Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel Tote Bag Dark Dune
Listing number:
Seller: sonia_hil (http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/sonia_hil?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181695336324 (I already purchased so it may not appear)
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/5ZYAAOSwzrxUtzxn/$_57.JPG, 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/E-YAAOSwmrlUtzx0/$_57.JPG, 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/zpAAAOSw8d9Utzxx/$_57.JPG, 
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/6MUAAOSw1vlUtzx1/$_57.JPG

Comments:
I didn't know there is a site like this before, so I have already bought it!  
But I appreciate if you can help me authenticate it...

When I saw the photos they looked fine so I bought it. I received the bag today and it doesn't feel brand new, and there were some stitches at the top that were not perfect. So I'm a bit worried now. The tag says"Made in China - CD1412". Everything else looks ok (lining, tag etc)

Here is photo I took: 






The reason I bought it over ebay was because it's rare colour we don't have in Australia. 

Please help!


----------



## Jess 1120

How can I find out if mines real or fake


----------



## cdtracing

sunnyodessa said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel Tote Bag Dark Dune
> Listing number:
> Seller: sonia_hil (http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/sonia_hil?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181695336324 (I already purchased so it may not appear)
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/5ZYAAOSwzrxUtzxn/$_57.JPG,
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/E-YAAOSwmrlUtzx0/$_57.JPG,
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/zpAAAOSw8d9Utzxx/$_57.JPG,
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/OTAwWDE2MDA=/z/6MUAAOSw1vlUtzx1/$_57.JPG
> 
> Comments:
> I didn't know there is a site like this before, so I have already bought it!
> But I appreciate if you can help me authenticate it...
> 
> When I saw the photos they looked fine so I bought it. I received the bag today and it doesn't feel brand new, and there were some stitches at the top that were not perfect. So I'm a bit worried now. The tag says"Made in China - CD1412". Everything else looks ok (lining, tag etc)
> 
> Here is photo I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I bought it over ebay was because it's rare colour we don't have in Australia.
> 
> Please help!



Could you please post clear, closeup pictures of the made in country/date tag, heat stamp & any other spots where the stitching is not perfect so we can evaluate further.  Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Jess 1120 said:


> How can I find out if mines real or fake



You can post the required pictures here for an evaluation.  Read the 1st post in this thread for the proper format or see the list in our signature line.  If you are buying the bag from an auction or resale site, we will need the link to the listing.  If the bag is in your possession, please take clear photos of the* bag, front & back, the heat stamp, the interior & lining, interior stitching, any stamped hardware, & the made in country/date tag.* *Please make sure the pictures are clear & not fuzzy.*  Since you are a new member, you may have to set up pictures in Photobucket & upload the pictures from there.  New members can't upload Jpeg images until they're post count is higher & they have been a member for 5 days.  

Please feel free to explore the forum & read other's post not only in the MK forum but also in the forums of other designers that interest you.  Post on threads you like.


----------



## mrstorres

Someone selling this and wants to do a trade with me but I'm just not sure if it's authentic. She swares it is but since I've never bought one I figured I'd get it authenticated here. Thank you!

Adding a link to the made in line.

http://ppl.ug/2iG0aUZ_UhM/

Sold via Coach Addicts facebook group. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.734351793349851&type=1&relevant_count=3


----------



## cdtracing

mrstorres said:


> Someone selling this and wants to do a trade with me but I'm just not sure if it's authentic. She swares it is but since I've never bought one I figured I'd get it authenticated here. Thank you!
> 
> Adding a link to the made in line.
> 
> http://ppl.ug/2iG0aUZ_UhM/
> 
> Sold via Coach Addicts facebook group. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.734351793349851&type=1&relevant_count=3



I don't particularly feel comfortable authenticating from FB.  I was not able to access the link but was able to see the one picture link.  It looks ok but I would prefer to see clearer pictures of the heat stamp, lock/stamped hardware, interior stitching & a better picture of both sides of the made in country/date tag.


----------



## mrstorres

I just havent seen one with the white handles which is kind of stopping me. Let me download all of the pics she sent me and I will make an album to share.


----------



## mrstorres

Here is all of the pics I have http://ppl.ug/Vv7jx11-oKk/


----------



## cdtracing

mrstorres said:


> I just havent seen one with the white handles which is kind of stopping me. Let me download all of the pics she sent me and I will make an album to share.



I have seen the Outlet version of the Hamilton with the Vanilla handles & leather trim but not in Optic White.  It's hard to tell from the pictures if the handles are white or vanilla.  In some of the pic the leather has a blue tint.


----------



## mrstorres

I am updating that link to the pictures, I asked for additional pics and they are going into that folder, if you click it and refresh you will see the ones I added. I thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

mrstorres said:


> Here is all of the pics I have http://ppl.ug/Vv7jx11-oKk/



After viewing all the pictures...it's authentic.  It's an older version of the  E/W Hamilton that is  no longer available.


----------



## mrstorres

Thank you a ton I feel much better! I just got a bit nervous about buying. She's selling it for $65 I'd say that's a good deal!


----------



## CinthiaZ

mrstorres said:


> Someone selling this and wants to do a trade with me but I'm just not sure if it's authentic. She swares it is but since I've never bought one I figured I'd get it authenticated here. Thank you!
> 
> Adding a link to the made in line.
> 
> http://ppl.ug/2iG0aUZ_UhM/
> 
> Sold via Coach Addicts facebook group. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.734351793349851&type=1&relevant_count=3





cdtracing said:


> I don't particularly feel comfortable authenticating from FB.  I was not able to access the link but was able to see the one picture link.  It looks ok but I would prefer to see clearer pictures of the heat stamp, lock/stamped hardware, interior stitching & a better picture of both sides of the made in country/date tag.



This bag looks good so far. I believe it to be authentic, but as cdtracing requests, it would be better to see the heat stamp better, although I do see it there and it is the correct shape. And also, the made in country tag would be good to see as well, but I am fairly certain that bag is authentic. Need requested pics to be 100%.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> After viewing all the pictures...it's authentic.  It's an older version of the  E/W Hamilton that is  no longer available.





mrstorres said:


> Thank you a ton I feel much better! I just got a bit nervous about buying. She's selling it for $65 I'd say that's a good deal!


 Sorry, I didn't see the final evaluation. I agree with cdtracing, it is definitely authentic! WOW! What a steal! Those older Hamiltons were extremely well made. You got a great deal on a very rare collectable, Michael Kors!


----------



## breezy__

Okay, any help would be appreciated. I am new to second hand bags. I never thought of it before a few weeks ago. I have a LV Speedy 30 that I got for Xmas in '06 and recently I found a shop called Second Time Around and purchased two MK bags. I wanted to know if I could get any info as to if they're real or not? The first is a MK Jet Set tote small size in red. It is like brand new, no noticeable marks or anything. Here are some pics, if you need additional ones let me know! I'm having a hard time attaching pictures though, how else can I show them??


----------



## Sem1charmed

This bag may clean up but I'm curious to know if its even real

Michael Kors Light Blue Suede & Brown Leather Trim Small Hobo Bag/Purse

311328167147

hoots2896

http://m.ebay.com/itm/311328167147?nav=SEARCH


Thank you in advance for authenticity check!!


----------



## keiraliew

Hello everyone  Kindly authenticate this wallet for me. I just brought it from one fb online seller, the wallet comes with paper box, a plastic and paper wrapping.
And, is the wallet comes with care card?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sem1charmed said:


> This bag may clean up but I'm curious to know if its even real
> 
> Michael Kors Light Blue Suede & Brown Leather Trim Small Hobo Bag/Purse
> 
> 311328167147
> 
> hoots2896
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/311328167147?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for authenticity check!!


Yes, it is a genuine / authentic, suede MK Astor wristlet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

breezy__ said:


> Okay, any help would be appreciated. I am new to second hand bags. I never thought of it before a few weeks ago. I have a LV Speedy 30 that I got for Xmas in '06 and recently I found a shop called Second Time Around and purchased two MK bags. I wanted to know if I could get any info as to if they're real or not? The first is a MK Jet Set tote small size in red. It is like brand new, no noticeable marks or anything. Here are some pics, if you need additional ones let me know! I'm having a hard time attaching pictures though, how else can I show them??


Please read the rules, formats and instructions on page one of this thread. Try resizing your photos. What do you mean "how else can we look at them?"   We need  photos or a link to the where you bought them, that has photos in it. We need photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

keiraliew said:


> Hello everyone  Kindly authenticate this wallet for me. I just brought it from one fb online seller, the wallet comes with paper box, a plastic and paper wrapping.
> And, is the wallet comes with care card?


Authentic. Zip Around


----------



## cdtracing

Sem1charmed said:


> This bag may clean up but I'm curious to know if its even real
> 
> Michael Kors Light Blue Suede & Brown Leather Trim Small Hobo Bag/Purse
> 
> 311328167147
> 
> hoots2896
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/311328167147?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for authenticity check!!





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, it is a genuine / authentic, suede MK Astor wristlet.



I concur with CinthiaZ.  It's an authentic MK Astor wristlet.


----------



## cdtracing

keiraliew said:


> Hello everyone  Kindly authenticate this wallet for me. I just brought it from one fb online seller, the wallet comes with paper box, a plastic and paper wrapping.
> And, is the wallet comes with care card?





CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic. Zip Around



I agree.  Authentic.


----------



## keiraliew

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  Authentic.


Million thanks to all of u  Appreciate it,


----------



## Sem1charmed

Thank you!!

I'm dead set on buying an Ashley Coach Carryall and a Michael Kors bag. Husband agreed I can now have 2 more bags   

I knew buying him a coach wallet would do it


----------



## kate1988

hi can you help me authenticate this bag,l was looking at this seller for a long time because he sell so many designer bags claiming that is costumers returns or show piece model
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf36c9db


----------



## luju4

I have spoken to you guys about MK purses I ordered and I believe they are fake. I'm going to post pics of each purse  1 at a time. I would appreciate it if you would help me and just confirm for me that they are fake. i just tried to upload pics and it won't let me, am I doing something wrong? I am new to this site and I haven't had a problem posting comments but when I try to upload pictures it says upload failed. Can someone please assist me with this thank you


----------



## jojon21

kate1988 said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this bag,l was looking at this seller for a long time because he sell so many designer bags claiming that is costumers returns or show piece model
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf36c9db



This is an authentic MK Fulton crossbody bag from a trusted seller.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> I have spoken to you guys about MK purses I ordered and I believe they are fake. I'm going to post pics of each purse  1 at a time. I would appreciate it if you would help me and just confirm for me that they are fake. i just tried to upload pics and it won't let me, am I doing something wrong? I am new to this site and I haven't had a problem posting comments but when I try to upload pictures it says upload failed. Can someone please assist me with this thank you



The pictures may be too large & you may need to resize them. If they're downloaded to your computer, you can customize each picture to a size the is under 1000 pixels.  I use Microsoft office & resize pics to about 950 x 750.  Or you can use a site like photobucket to make an album of the pics & post the link to the pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

kate1988 said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this bag,l was looking at this seller for a long time because he sell so many designer bags claiming that is costumers returns or show piece model
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...403?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edf36c9db





jojon21 said:


> This is an authentic MK Fulton crossbody bag from a trusted seller.



Yes, I agree with Jonon21.  It's an authentic Fulton Crossbody.


----------



## luju4

I'm using my phone, all my pictures are in my phone and I have taken all my pics with my phone. Do you have to do it through the computer or can I upload through my phone.


----------



## melbo

luju4 said:


> I'm using my phone, all my pictures are in my phone and I have taken all my pics with my phone. Do you have to do it through the computer or can I upload through my phone.



You can upload thru your phone. I believe you must have 15 posts so why don't you go to some topics and comment. It doesn't have to be MK. It can be nail thread, beauty, etc. Try again after that.


----------



## luju4

I have found the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate on ebay, can you tell me how I can post the link to that particular purse? It's literally the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate and this seller is guaranteeing authenticity on the purse they are selling. Since I'm unable to upload my pics maybe if I could share this link with you, you could tell me based on the purse being sold on ebay as I said it's the same exact purse. Thank you again.  I'm so glad you guys are here to help people like me.


----------



## melbo

luju4 said:


> I have found the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate on ebay, can you tell me how I can post the link to that particular purse? It's literally the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate and this seller is guaranteeing authenticity on the purse they are selling. Since I'm unable to upload my pics maybe if I could share this link with you, you could tell me based on the purse being sold on ebay as I said it's the same exact purse. Thank you again.  I'm so glad you guys are here to help people like me.



Counterfeiters try to copy the original. EBay is full of fakes. We need photos of your actual bag in order to authenticate.


----------



## luju4

Every time I try to upload a picture it says it failed. Maybe I'm not doing it right? I'm sorry I'm so new to this and I appreciate all your help I really do. I go under the authenticate this forum and then I click on the pencil at the top of the page to do my post w my pics. When I get to the point of uploading  the pics when I try to upload 1 pic I get a failed message. Am I doing this right? All pics have been taken with my phone and I'm trying to upload them and do all this on my phone. I don't know if that makes a difference. Ty


----------



## melbo

luju4 said:


> Every time I try to upload a picture it says it failed. Maybe I'm not doing it right? I'm sorry I'm so new to this and I appreciate all your help I really do. I go under the authenticate this forum and then I click on the pencil at the top of the page to do my post w my pics. When I get to the point of uploading  the pics when I try to upload 1 pic I get a failed message. Am I doing this right? All pics have been taken with my phone and I'm trying to upload them and do all this on my phone. I don't know if that makes a difference. Ty



You are doing this right but like I said, you need to have 15 posts in order to upload pictures. You have 13, get 2 more.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> I'm using my phone, all my pictures are in my phone and I have taken all my pics with my phone. Do you have to do it through the computer or can I upload through my phone.



I don't use my phone.  We have found that often times, pictures taken by phone are not as clear as they need to be in order for us to do an evaluation.  It's hard to get clear up-close pictures with phones.  Some people can, maybe it's the settings or an app they use.  I'm not up on all the tech stuff;  my phone is smarter than I am anyway.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> I have found the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate on ebay, can you tell me how I can post the link to that particular purse? It's literally the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate and this seller is guaranteeing authenticity on the purse they are selling. Since I'm unable to upload my pics maybe if I could share this link with you, you could tell me based on the purse being sold on ebay as I said it's the same exact purse. Thank you again.  I'm so glad you guys are here to help people like me.



We cannot authenticate your bag by evaluating pictures of another bag.  The picture must be of the bag in question that you want us to look at.


----------



## luju4

Lmao...I'm sorry but what u said was so funny. Ok I'm going to work on this and see if I can figure it out. Thank you for all your help and kindness.


----------



## luju4

So I just need to comment on 2 more post then it will let me upload my pictures?


----------



## luju4

Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> I have found the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate on ebay, can you tell me how I can post the link to that particular purse? It's literally the same exact purse I'm trying to authenticate and this seller is guaranteeing authenticity on the purse they are selling. Since I'm unable to upload my pics maybe if I could share this link with you, you could tell me based on the purse being sold on ebay as I said it's the same exact purse. Thank you again.  I'm so glad you guys are here to help people like me.


You have enough posts to be able to load photos.. Try downloading them from your computer. We will not tell you your bag is authentic, based on a listing on ebay. We need to see the bag in your possession.


----------



## kate1988

just purchased this bag is it authentic to thank you?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edfcc74bc


----------



## kate1988

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree with Jonon21.  It's an authentic Fulton Crossbody.


thank you


----------



## Sem1charmed

Is this authentic? Thank you!!

Michael by Michael Kors Black Double Handle Satchel

271822885329

thecatwhosawstars

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271822885329?nav=SEARCH

Isn't this suppose to have the MK lining or tag on inside? Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## cdtracing

kate1988 said:


> just purchased this bag is it authentic to thank you?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edfcc74bc



From the pictures provided in the link, it appears to be authentic.  Would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag & a clearer picture of the heat stamp before I will say 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

Sem1charmed said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you!!
> 
> Michael by Michael Kors Black Double Handle Satchel
> 
> 271822885329
> 
> thecatwhosawstars
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271822885329?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Isn't this suppose to have the MK lining or tag on inside? Maybe I'm wrong



This appears to be an older vintage MK bag.  I would like to see clear pictures of interior stitching & pockets, the name stamp inside, the zipper, & made in country tag.  The seller can send you these pictures & you can post them here of she can add them to the listing.  Pictures need to be clear, not fuzzy.  The listing says black & the pictures look blue...which is it?


----------



## CinthiaZ

kate1988 said:


> just purchased this bag is it authentic to thank you?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edfcc74bc


Yes, this bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sem1charmed said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you!!
> 
> Michael by Michael Kors Black Double Handle Satchel
> 
> 271822885329
> 
> thecatwhosawstars
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271822885329?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Isn't this suppose to have the MK lining or tag on inside? Maybe I'm wrong





cdtracing said:


> This appears to be an older vintage MK bag.  I would like to see clear pictures of interior stitching & pockets, the name stamp inside, the zipper, & made in country tag.  The seller can send you these pictures & you can post them here of she can add them to the listing.  Pictures need to be clear, not fuzzy.  The listing says black & the pictures look blue...which is it?


 You are correct cdtracing. This is a vintage bag and I have seen enough to know it is authentic. One good thing about these vintage bags is that they weren't highly counterfeited back then, like they are now. I am quite certain this bag is authentic. Yes, more pics would be helpful. It would be good to see the heat stamp and made in country tag, but going by the era the bag is from I am certain it is authentic . I have seen it before and it has all the correct markings. .


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided in the link, it appears to be authentic.  Would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag & a clearer picture of the heat stamp before I will say 100%.


CD, I can tell by the stitching between the pockets, as well as what you are seeing, . That bag is authentic.


----------



## Sem1charmed

CinthiaZ said:


> You are correct cdtracing. This is a vintage bag and I have seen enough to know it is authentic. One good thing about these vintage bags is that they weren't highly counterfeited back then, like they are now. I am quite certain this bag is authentic. Yes, more pics would be helpful. It would be good to see the heat stamp and made in country tag, but going by the era the bag is from I am certain it is authentic . I have seen it before and it has all the correct markings. .



I asked seller for pics. Will post when I get them. I really like this bag!


----------



## Sem1charmed

CinthiaZ said:


> You are correct cdtracing. This is a vintage bag and I have seen enough to know it is authentic. One good thing about these vintage bags is that they weren't highly counterfeited back then, like they are now. I am quite certain this bag is authentic. Yes, more pics would be helpful. It would be good to see the heat stamp and made in country tag, but going by the era the bag is from I am certain it is authentic . I have seen it before and it has all the correct markings. .



Here is 1 of 2 pics. The zipper is a Ykk (which means nothing I know)


----------



## Sem1charmed

Here is the second pic


----------



## cdtracing

Sem1charmed said:


> Here is 1 of 2 pics. The zipper is a Ykk (which means nothing I know)





Sem1charmed said:


> Here is the second pic



100% the bag is a Vintage Michael Kors.  The older vintage bags are better made than a lot of the new bags coming out.


----------



## Sem1charmed

cdtracing said:


> 100% the bag is a Vintage Michael Kors.  The older vintage bags are better made than a lot of the new bags coming out.



I really like it a lot, I just want to make sure it will be big enough for my stuff... And I couldn't use it til I got a MK wallet. Ugh..  What to do?!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sem1charmed said:


> Here is 1 of 2 pics. The zipper is a Ykk (which means nothing I know)


I agree with cdtracing. That bag is authentic, and yes while ykk zippers can be faked and don't mean everything as far as authenticating goes, but since this bag is definitely authentic, the ykk zipper is authentic too, of course,  and there is simply no better zipper to date, IMO. They never get stuck and they just glide back and forth so easily. I love when I have ykk zippers not only on my bags, but on my jackets as well. That is a steal for that well made bag! You can go by the measurements of the bag to know if your wallet will fit. Good luck!


----------



## Sem1charmed

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with cdtracing. That bag is authentic, and yes while ykk zippers can be faked and don't mean everything as far as authenticating goes, but since this bag is definitely authentic, the ykk zipper is authentic too, of course,  and there is simply no better zipper to date, IMO. They never get stuck and they just glide back and forth so easily. I love when I have ykk zippers not only on my bags, but on my jackets as well. That is a steal for that well made bag! You can go by the measurements of the bag to know if your wallet will fit. Good luck!




I don't have a MK wallet..... Yet


----------



## ilysukixD

I just scored two good deal from Ebay this weekend. >.<
Sorry for the lack of detail photos, I will email the seller to send me more pictures. But for the hamilton, it's coming in on Monday, and I will post additional pictures. Thank you so much!

Name: Michael Kors Shoulder Bag - Gia Quilted Colorblock
Seller: retailfashionoutlet
Item Numbers: 281645321256
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281645321256

Name: MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler Messenger Bag in Suntan-Black 
Seller: fashionchoices
Item Numbers: 261834980813
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261834980813


----------



## ylanewor

Good day guys,
Just new here. I just want to ask if Is there really a michael kors that is Made For Factory?are they really also authentic? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> I just scored two good deal from Ebay this weekend. >.<
> Sorry for the lack of detail photos, I will email the seller to send me more pictures. But for the hamilton, it's coming in on Monday, and I will post additional pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Shoulder Bag - Gia Quilted Colorblock
> Seller: retailfashionoutlet
> Item Numbers: 281645321256
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281645321256
> 
> Name: MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler Messenger Bag in Suntan-Black
> Seller: fashionchoices
> Item Numbers: 261834980813
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261834980813



Both are authentic! Please post additional photos when you receive them for 100% confirmation!


----------



## ilysukixD

jojon21 said:


> Both are authentic! Please post additional photos when you receive them for 100% confirmation!




Thanks you for the big help!! I just want to make sure!  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Both are authentic! Please post additional photos when you receive them for 100% confirmation!



I agree with Jojon21,  they look authentic.  Please post additional  pictures of the interior & hardware so we can be 100% when you get them.


----------



## cdtracing

Just to give you guys notice, I'm having issues wit the hard drive on my computer.  Hopefully my son will have it resolved by Monday or Tuesday.  Won't have access til it's fixed.  Sorry!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ylanewor said:


> Good day guys,
> Just new here. I just want to ask if Is there really a michael kors that is Made For Factory?are they really also authentic? Thank you so much in advance.


There are no ONLINE factory outlet stores. The only factory outlets are physical ones that you can walk into. Beware of so called Michael Kors online factory outlets. They are selling fakes. Michael Kors only has ONE online store and it is not an outlet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> I just scored two good deal from Ebay this weekend. >.<
> Sorry for the lack of detail photos, I will email the seller to send me more pictures. But for the hamilton, it's coming in on Monday, and I will post additional pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Shoulder Bag - Gia Quilted Colorblock
> Seller: retailfashionoutlet
> Item Numbers: 281645321256
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281645321256
> 
> Name: MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler Messenger Bag in Suntan-Black
> Seller: fashionchoices
> Item Numbers: 261834980813
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261834980813


Luvbug, I agree with jojo and CD, but I would like to see more pics of the second one. We can't see the interior at all. However, you did purchase them from very reputable sellers, so I am not worried. By the way, you are a hopeless addict! lol! If you are like me, I am not sure if I am addicted to getting good deals, or the bags! lol!  HAPPY EASTER!!  :buttercup:


----------



## luju4

CinthiaZ said:


> You have enough posts to be able to load photos.. Try downloading them from your computer. We will not tell you your bag is authentic, based on a listing on ebay. We need to see the bag in your possession.


Idk if I did this right but I attacked pictures of 1 of the purses I purchased.  First can you tell me if I did this right and then please also authenticate for me please. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Idk if I did this right but I attacked pictures of 1 of the purses I purchased.  First can you tell me if I did this right and then please also authenticate for me please. Thank you


Yes, the photos are showing , but you are not showing us what need to see. Please look at my signature below and on the first page of this forum. We need to see the heat stamp / label on the inside and the made in country tag. Those are two most important pics. Looking at that logo charm, it is looking very bleek for you. That is one of the sloppiest made logo charms I have EVER seen! Just look at the crooked 'paint' on edges!!  They are pitiful! Please post required pics so we can verify 100%. Look at my signature below in blue, to see what we need. From the pics you have provided I am pretty sure it is fake. This bag doesn't have a heat stamp or a made in country tag where it should be, or anywhere at all, for that matter. The stitching is all wrong. And that charm is the biggest indicator, the bag is not authentic. 

Are you the one who bought from the site that was shut down??

Here are a couple of examples how the interior is supposed to be on this bag. Compare them to yours. These are authentic. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...174?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f49422c76

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a40cbaea1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f930dafe


----------



## luju4

There's no heat stamp nor white tag, I checked after reading all the prior post. I think than we can agree it is a fake??  I have 4 other purses, 1 is damaged, even though I know they are fake I would appreciate it if you would check out the others also. I will post 1 purse at a time, with as many details of the purse that I can, with as much info as I possibly can. Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## luju4

Interesting those were the same purses I was looking at and comparing to the one I have and that's when I knew. Only thing that threw me off is I also found a few purses that looked identical to the 1 I have and staying they are authentic. I have been researching for 2 weeks now about MK purse and I have bought 2 real ones since and I can definitely see the difference between a real MK purse and a fake. I was just hoping maybe just maybe I bought an old model lol...but a woman's gut is never wrong and I had a bad feeling when I made the purchase but I thought hey let me buy a few I can always get my money back, and I did btw.


----------



## CinthiaZ

error


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Interesting those were the same purses I was looking at and comparing to the one I have and that's when I knew. Only thing that threw me off is I also found a few purses that looked identical to the 1 I have and staying they are authentic. I have been researching for 2 weeks now about MK purse and I have bought 2 real ones since and I can definitely see the difference between a real MK purse and a fake. I was just hoping maybe just maybe I bought an old model lol...but a woman's gut is never wrong and I had a bad feeling when I made the purchase but I thought hey let me buy a few I can always get my money back, and I did btw.



You stated you are posting more pics of the other bags to have them authenticated, but now you say you got your money back because you knew they were fake?? I don't get it?? Lol! I am wondering why you would post more pics if you already sent them back?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> You stated you are posting more pics of the other bags to have them authenticated, but now you say you got your money back because you knew they were fake?? I don't get it?? Lol! I am wondering why you would post more pics if you already sent them back?



My thoughts exactly... I also think this bag is fake, and the biggest tip is the wrongly sized/apperence of the logo charm.


----------



## luju4

I disputed the charge because after a lot of reading on the MK forum here and doing research I felt positive they were fake purses. I sent all the email communications I had with the company and pictures of the purses, the bank automatically refunded my money without even speaking to me. Out of the 5 purses you have seen 1 and agreed it wasn't real, 2 are damaged (1 of the damaged ones I had actually bought the same purse but it was real and I saw the obvious differences between a real and a fake), and then I have the other 2 I want to post just to make sure. If I am wrong I need to let the bank know so the money can be refunded on any that are real if any. As of now I am positive on 3 out of 5 are fake, I would rather have the other 2 purses confirmed and know definitely a 100% they are fake. I don't want to be dishonest about the situatiOn. Is it OK if I post the other 2 one at a time just so I can be positive? I do appreciate your help...


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> I disputed the charge because after a lot of reading on the MK forum here and doing research I felt positive they were fake purses. I sent all the email communications I had with the company and pictures of the purses, the bank automatically refunded my money without even speaking to me. Out of the 5 purses you have seen 1 and agreed it wasn't real, 2 are damaged (1 of the damaged ones I had actually bought the same purse but it was real and I saw the obvious differences between a real and a fake), and then I have the other 2 I want to post just to make sure. If I am wrong I need to let the bank know so the money can be refunded on any that are real if any. As of now I am positive on 3 out of 5 are fake, I would rather have the other 2 purses confirmed and know definitely a 100% they are fake. I don't want to be dishonest about the situatiOn. Is it OK if I post the other 2 one at a time just so I can be positive? I do appreciate your help...




Yes, that is what we do here is give opinions on authenticy of Michael Kors bags. The bank however, does not take our opinions in disputes. You must go to a paid professional. They are the only ones that are accepted by most institutions, such as ebay, banks, PayPal, etc. it seems to me you already know they are fake and got your money back? But if you want us to see them, by all means, post the pics.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that is what we do here is give opinions on authenticy of Michael Kors bags. The bank however, does not take our opinions in disputes. You must go to a paid professional. They are the only ones that are accepted by most institutions, such as ebay, banks, PayPal, etc. it seems to me you already know they are fake and got your money back? But if you want us to see them, by all means, post the pics.



If 3 out of the 5 are fake, you can bet the other 2 are as well.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> if 3 out of the 5 are fake, you can bet the other 2 are as well.



+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> If 3 out of the 5 are fake, you can bet the other 2 are as well.



+3! Lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> I disputed the charge because after a lot of reading on the MK forum here and doing research I felt positive they were fake purses. I sent all the email communications I had with the company and pictures of the purses, the bank automatically refunded my money without even speaking to me. Out of the 5 purses you have seen 1 and agreed it wasn't real, 2 are damaged (1 of the damaged ones I had actually bought the same purse but it was real and I saw the obvious differences between a real and a fake), and then I have the other 2 I want to post just to make sure. If I am wrong I need to let the bank know so the money can be refunded on any that are real if any. As of now I am positive on 3 out of 5 are fake, I would rather have the other 2 purses confirmed and know definitely a 100% they are fake. I don't want to be dishonest about the situatiOn. Is it OK if I post the other 2 one at a time just so I can be positive? I do appreciate your help..
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you purchased from a site that was shut down for criminal counterfeiting and these criminals insist the bags are not counterfeits and you believe them? Even though you already got your money back??  Keep your refund and be glad you got your money back.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> Luvbug, I agree with jojo and CD, but I would like to see more pics of the second one. We can't see the interior at all. However, you did purchase them from very reputable sellers, so I am not worried. By the way, you are a hopeless addict! lol! If you are like me, I am not sure if I am addicted to getting good deals, or the bags! lol!  HAPPY EASTER!!  :buttercup:




Happy Easter!!! My hamilton traveler arrived. The lock is missing and I replaced with one of my hamilton lock but it's slightly too big.
Anyway here's the photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Happy Easter!!! My hamilton traveler arrived. The lock is missing and I replaced with one of my hamilton lock but it's slightly too big.
> Anyway here's the photos.
> View attachment 2953379
> 
> View attachment 2953380
> 
> View attachment 2953381
> 
> View attachment 2953382
> 
> View attachment 2953383
> 
> View attachment 2953384
> 
> View attachment 2953385
> 
> View attachment 2953386




WOW! That was some FAST shipping! Is authentic and very nice! Love those travelers! Enjoy


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Happy Easter!!! My hamilton traveler arrived. The lock is missing and I replaced with one of my hamilton lock but it's slightly too big.
> Anyway here's the photos.
> View attachment 2953379
> 
> View attachment 2953380
> 
> View attachment 2953381
> 
> View attachment 2953382
> 
> View attachment 2953383
> 
> View attachment 2953384
> 
> View attachment 2953385
> 
> View attachment 2953386





CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! That was some FAST shipping! Is authentic and very nice! Love those travelers! Enjoy



Yep, I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's authentic.  You got this one super fast!!!  Looks in good shape, too.


----------



## ilysukixD

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! That was some FAST shipping! Is authentic and very nice! Love those travelers! Enjoy





cdtracing said:


> Yep, I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's authentic.  You got this one super fast!!!  Looks in good shape, too.



 I ordered this thursday night and the seller shipped it out on friday. So it took like 3 shipping days.


----------



## luju4

For the record No I don't believe them, the criminals,  but I am an honest person. When the bank refunded my money without even speaking to me nor getting any opinion if they are real or fake I just wanted to make sure they are fake that's all. On top I still have the purses, plus got my refund, so I thought it was a good idea to have you look at 1 purse to double check so I know definitely I did the right thing disputing the charge. Plus they just sent me 2 more purses yesterday,  now a total of 7, and if even 1 is real I am not looking to break any laws,  so all I'm doing is covering my ***. I'm sorry if I'm annoying you, I do appreciate all the help and opinions that have been offered. I have done a ton of research and learning a lot about MK purses, after doing my research this is why I only posted 1 pic for you to give your opinion on. Now they have sent me 2 more purses. I would like to post pics of the pearl grey tote only because I have found this same exact purse being sold in stores and other sites, so again I just want to make sure. I have read several of your forums and obviously everyone on here knows what they are talking about and I trust your opinions. Please understand I'm not an idiot, I'm grateful the bank refunded my money and everything worked out, but I am an honest person and I just like to make sure I'm right about the dispute. Like I said before they just sent me 2 more purses, the pearl grey tote I would like an opinion on, again just so I can be positive. The purses I bought were to be resold, not for me to keep, this is another reason I have asked for your help. In the morning I'm going to post pics of 1 of the purses they just sent me, it is supposed to be a replacement purse, they have now sent me a total of 7 purses. As it has been discussed obviously they have sent me all fake purses, only reason I'm asking you to look at this 1 is because I have seen so many exactly like it otherwise I wouldn't/won't waste anymore of your time Sorry Cinthia.  Please everyone know I am very grateful for your time and help. Thank you so much!!


----------



## littlete

Is this a real MK wristlet I bought off Ebay?


----------



## cdtracing

littlete said:


> Is this a real MK wristlet I bought off Ebay?



Please read the first post of this thread or look at our signature lines for the proper format to post for an evaluation.  We need to see pictures of the interior, including lining, stitching, heat stamp, & made in country/date tags, & stamped hardware before we can evaluate.  Would also like to see both sides of the retail tag.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> For the record No I don't believe them, the criminals,  but I am an honest person. When the bank refunded my money without even speaking to me nor getting any opinion if they are real or fake I just wanted to make sure they are fake that's all. On top I still have the purses, plus got my refund, so I thought it was a good idea to have you look at 1 purse to double check so I know definitely I did the right thing disputing the charge. Plus they just sent me 2 more purses yesterday,  now a total of 7, and if even 1 is real I am not looking to break any laws,  so all I'm doing is covering my ***. I'm sorry if I'm annoying you, I do appreciate all the help and opinions that have been offered. I have done a ton of research and learning a lot about MK purses, after doing my research this is why I only posted 1 pic for you to give your opinion on. Now they have sent me 2 more purses. I would like to post pics of the pearl grey tote only because I have found this same exact purse being sold in stores and other sites, so again I just want to make sure. I have read several of your forums and obviously everyone on here knows what they are talking about and I trust your opinions. Please understand I'm not an idiot, I'm grateful the bank refunded my money and everything worked out, but I am an honest person and I just like to make sure I'm right about the dispute. Like I said before they just sent me 2 more purses, the pearl grey tote I would like an opinion on, again just so I can be positive. The purses I bought were to be resold, not for me to keep, this is another reason I have asked for your help. In the morning I'm going to post pics of 1 of the purses they just sent me, it is supposed to be a replacement purse, they have now sent me a total of 7 purses. As it has been discussed obviously they have sent me all fake purses, only reason I'm asking you to look at this 1 is because I have seen so many exactly like it otherwise I wouldn't/won't waste anymore of your time Sorry Cinthia.  Please everyone know I am very grateful for your time and help. Thank you so much!!



We will look at & evaluate your bags.  Please make sure to post all the required pictures. 

I understand you want to make sure all the bags are fake but since the website has been shut down for selling counterfeit items, I doubt they will argue with you about the them.   In my opinion, if 3 out of the 5 that you bought are fake, the other ones will be as well.  Just send them back or destroy them.  I don't understand why they sent 2 more replacement bags if your CC had disputed their payment.  In the future, just be sure to check out any website thoroughly before buying.  Any site that claims they sell at wholesale, discount prices is scamming you.  MK *DOES NOT* wholesale his merchandise.  There are *NO* online MK Outlet sites either.  Beware of any site that makes this claim.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> For the record No I don't believe them, the criminals,  but I am an honest person. When the bank refunded my money without even speaking to me nor getting any opinion if they are real or fake I just wanted to make sure they are fake that's all. On top I still have the purses, plus got my refund, so I thought it was a good idea to have you look at 1 purse to double check so I know definitely I did the right thing disputing the charge. Plus they just sent me 2 more purses yesterday,  now a total of 7, and if even 1 is real I am not looking to break any laws,  so all I'm doing is covering my ***. I'm sorry if I'm annoying you, I do appreciate all the help and opinions that have been offered. I have done a ton of research and learning a lot about MK purses, after doing my research this is why I only posted 1 pic for you to give your opinion on. Now they have sent me 2 more purses. I would like to post pics of the pearl grey tote only because I have found this same exact purse being sold in stores and other sites, so again I just want to make sure. I have read several of your forums and obviously everyone on here knows what they are talking about and I trust your opinions. Please understand I'm not an idiot, I'm grateful the bank refunded my money and everything worked out, but I am an honest person and I just like to make sure I'm right about the dispute. Like I said before they just sent me 2 more purses, the pearl grey tote I would like an opinion on, again just so I can be positive. The purses I bought were to be resold, not for me to keep, this is another reason I have asked for your help. In the morning I'm going to post pics of 1 of the purses they just sent me, it is supposed to be a replacement purse, they have now sent me a total of 7 purses. As it has been discussed obviously they have sent me all fake purses, only reason I'm asking you to look at this 1 is because I have seen so many exactly like it otherwise I wouldn't/won't waste anymore of your time Sorry Cinthia.  Please everyone know I am very grateful for your time and help. Thank you so much!!


We are very happy to help you, and have told you this repeatedly, We are waiting for you to post the photos of the bags.  I am just a bit confused about you stating that you got a refund from your BANK? Do you mean your credit card?? because bank cards, AKA, debit cards, do not issue refunds. You can do a charge back on your CREDIT CARD.. Stores issue refunds, and credit cards will do CHARGE BACKS, , but banks do not issue refunds. The only way a bank will cancel a payment is if YOU, place a 'stop payment' on a debit / bank card purchase, and you generally have to pay at least 30.00 to stop a payment,  whether it be a check, or a debit card it was purchased on. I also do not understand why these counterfeiters sent you two more purses, after the payments were stopped?? Why would they do that? None of this makes any sense. lol! And then you state the bank issued you a refund without even contacting you or having any proof the bags are fake, but you want to be sure you did the right thing by disputing the charge?? I thought you said the bank did this on their own? Then you state you DISPUTED the charge??  Sorry, but I am totally confused, It is best you just post photos we need,  and not tell us all these details. Just post the photos of the bags you want authenticated,  and we will authenticate them for you All of this going back and forth is accomplishing nothing. Please post the photos.

Please understand, the only criminals I am referring to, are the website counterfeiters who were shut down for trademark infringement,  which is a crime that is punishable by law,  including imprisonment. You are unfortunately, a VICTIM of these criminals. No one thinks you are an idiot here, and no one said YOU were breaking any laws?  Please understand, that I  feel very bad for you that you were victimized by these criminals who were claiming to be someone they are not, by falsely claiming they were the designers of these bags, sunglasses and what ever else they were peddling on their fakes website. I am just trying to tell you that you are dealing with criminals who are lying to you about what they sold you. I don't understand why you are giving them the benefit of the doubt?? But that is entirely up to you.  I am just trying to understand. To be clear, you know they sold you three fakes so far, but you are concerned the other two bags may be authentic, and you want to be fair to them so they get what they deserve?? And that these criminals who were shut down by the police, could have possibly sold you authentic bags and you want to refund them their money back? Did I get that right?? I just want to be clear. 
  You certainly have enough proof to get a charge back on your credit card, because the website was shut down, and this is enough proof for anyone, that the website was not a legitimate company that you purchased from. THEY are the criminal counterfeiters, not you.  Since you state you already did so much research and are so sure they are fake, I am just a bit confused why you still need them authenticated?? 

   By all means, if you need more proof, and want to be sure these criminal counterfeiters are getting a fair deal, go ahead and post the pics and we will be happy to tell you, what you state repeatedly, that you already know??  You have said over and over that you did enough research to know that the bags are fake, so this is the only reason I am confused? I am most certainly not irritated, just trying to understand what you are trying to tell us.. I know that if someone sold me THREE fake bags, claiming them to be authentic, and the internet authorities took down their website for criminal activity, I would no longer believe one more word that came out of their mouth, but that's just me. If you feel you should trust they are selling you two authentic bags out of five, of which THREE you already know are fakes, please post the pics and we will authenticate them for you. We have already offered this to you, several times. Instead of going back and forth with all of this conversation, please post the photos, so we can get this finalized, Thank you.


----------



## agnes_rataj

hello, i'm new here and i need your help  i found this bag and i wonder if it's autenthic  i would appreaciate any help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

agnes_rataj said:


> hello, i'm new here and i need your help  i found this bag and i wonder if it's autenthic  i would appreaciate any help!


That is an authentic Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler Cross Body Satchel. Is that a coral color and is the hardware in silver? Hard to tell for sure on my screen. I am just curious because I have been looking for an MK in coral, with silver hardware on it. From the photos you have shown, it has every indication to be authentic. NICE!!


----------



## agnes_rataj

it's gold and orange  i wonder if it;s authentic because of the stiching on this "hey holder"... it seems to be not finished...

CinthiaZ, thank you for help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

agnes_rataj said:


> it's gold and orange  i wonder if it;s authentic because of the stiching on this "hey holder"... it seems to be not finished...
> 
> CinthiaZ, thank you for help!


Well, they have to leave an opening at the bottom for the key. That side stitching on the key pouch is correct,  and the stamped Michael Kors heat stamp at the bottom of it is placed correctly. I am not sure why you think it looks unfinished? Maybe a little crooked? Not much though. It's a small area.  No worries, it is totally authentic. Thanks for clarifying the colors for me and you are welcome.


----------



## agnes_rataj

i mean sides, i was watching many photos of this model and i think it should be a little bit longer, but if you say so, i believe it's authentic! thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

agnes_rataj said:


> i mean sides, i was watching many photos of this model and i think it should be a little bit longer, but if you say so, i believe it's authentic! thank you!


I know what you mean. Often times when you have a bag on hand, it is not quite how it looks in the catalogs and such. Sizing in photos really does vary on how it looks,  depending on the angle and distance the photos are taken from. No worries. That is a gorgeous  Michael Kors. Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

agnes_rataj said:


> hello, i'm new here and i need your help  i found this bag and i wonder if it's autenthic  i would appreaciate any help!





CinthiaZ said:


> That is an authentic Michael Kors Hamilton Traveler Cross Body Satchel. Is that a coral color and is the hardware in silver? Hard to tell for sure on my screen. I am just curious because I have been looking for an MK in coral, with silver hardware on it. From the photos you have shown, it has every indication to be authentic. NICE!!



I agree with CinthiaZ.  Authentic Hamilton Traveler.


----------



## breezyme

Can you tell me if this bag is real i purchased the magnetic closure does not have serial numbers on it and  the clear tag is inside but not the white tag ebay listing is 251900757958   .its a mk  signature hamilton bag  ty


----------



## cdtracing

breezyme said:


> Can you tell me if this bag is real i purchased the magnetic closure does not have serial numbers on it and  the clear tag is inside but not the white tag ebay listing is 251900757958   .its a mk  signature hamilton bag  ty



Link to the listing??


----------



## breezyme

cdtracing said:


> Link to the listing??


  HI THIS IS THE LINK 
[FONT=&quot]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-signature-Hamilton-tote-/251900757958?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=2tcw0bPbR4iQwVSWioW5%252Fg8Hfyk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



  THIS IS ITEM #
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]251900757958[/FONT]


----------



## CinthiaZ

breezyme said:


> HI THIS IS THE LINK
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-signature-Hamilton-tote-/251900757958?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=2tcw0bPbR4iQwVSWioW5%252Fg8Hfyk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ITEM #
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]251900757958[/FONT]


The bag appears to be authentic from the photos shown. They do not all have the the white tag. As long as the made in country / date code tag is there, you are fine. It would be good to see the heat stamp / label , but I can see it is located in the right place and the lining is valid with the correct compartments. If you bought this bag, please post photos listed in our signatures below, after you get it. It would be good to see more pics, but I am fairly certain it is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

breezyme said:


> HI THIS IS THE LINK
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-signature-Hamilton-tote-/251900757958?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=2tcw0bPbR4iQwVSWioW5%252Fg8Hfyk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ITEM #
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]251900757958[/FONT]



Looks ok so far but we need to see a clear closeup picture of the interior lining & stitching, the heat stamp & the made in country/date tag.  There are not enough pictures in the listing to make a 100% authentication.  The listing is says closed.  Did you buy this bag?  If so, you can post the required pictures when you receive the bag.  Be sure to quote your original post & this one with the link when you post the pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## breezyme

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag appears to be authentic from the photos shown. They do not all have the the white tag. As long as the made in country / date code tag is there, you are fine. It would be good to see the heat stamp / label , but I can see it is located in the right place and the lining is valid with the correct compartments. If you bought this bag, please post photos listed in our signatures below, after you get it. It would be good to see more pics, but I am fairly certain it is authentic.


TY SAYS MADE IN CHINA WITH THIS #e-1307


----------



## CinthiaZ

breezyme said:


> TY SAYS MADE IN CHINA WITH THIS #e-1307


Is correct. I can also tell by the the interior stitching between the pockets and many other indicators. The bag is an authentic signature Hamilton


----------



## frzsri

frzsri said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you kindly take a look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Item no: 151619568922
> 
> Seller's name: assassins_creed4life
> 
> Link to auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...WPI3s799U%2BCr4dr0ZYE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!




Item finally arrived after almost 3 weeks. Here are the pictures you requested. Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

frzsri said:


> Item finally arrived after almost 3 weeks. Here are the pictures you requested. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955917
> View attachment 2955919
> View attachment 2955920
> View attachment 2955922
> View attachment 2955923
> View attachment 2955925
> View attachment 2955927
> View attachment 2955928
> View attachment 2955929


Very nice! Bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

frzsri said:


> Item finally arrived after almost 3 weeks. Here are the pictures you requested. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955917
> View attachment 2955919
> View attachment 2955920
> View attachment 2955922
> View attachment 2955923
> View attachment 2955925
> View attachment 2955927
> View attachment 2955928
> View attachment 2955929





CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice! Bag is authentic.



Yes, I agree. It's authentic.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> yes, i agree. It's authentic.



+1


----------



## frzsri

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice! Bag is authentic.





cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree. It's authentic.





Norwegian Girl said:


> +1



Thank you so much ladies for the assistance and prompt responses.
I can now cut the tag, leave feedback for the seller and enjoy my gorgeous tote happily

PS Sorry for the humongous pictures


----------



## CinthiaZ

frzsri said:


> Thank you so much ladies for the assistance and prompt responses.
> I can now cut the tag, leave feedback for the seller and enjoy my gorgeous tote happily
> 
> PS Sorry for the humongous pictures


You are very smart for making sure, and you are welcome.


----------



## jojon21

frzsri said:


> Item finally arrived after almost 3 weeks. Here are the pictures you requested. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955917
> View attachment 2955919
> View attachment 2955920
> View attachment 2955922
> View attachment 2955923
> View attachment 2955925
> View attachment 2955927
> View attachment 2955928
> View attachment 2955929



Agree as well, beautiful authentic bag! Love that color, enjoy!


----------



## Sem1charmed

Love this bag!! 

Michael Kors purse

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111640397490

111640397490

greenhardwoodflooring

Is this real and what is the style? Thank You very much!


----------



## jojon21

Sem1charmed said:


> Love this bag!!
> 
> Michael Kors purse
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111640397490
> 
> 111640397490
> 
> greenhardwoodflooring
> 
> Is this real and what is the style? Thank You very much!



Authentic! The style name is Gansevoort Shoulder Tote. A gorgeous bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sem1charmed said:


> Love this bag!!
> 
> Michael Kors purse
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111640397490
> 
> 111640397490
> 
> greenhardwoodflooring
> 
> Is this real and what is the style? Thank You very much!


Yes, these leather Gansevoorts are awesome. I own one and I LOVE it! They are quite large and you can  fit your ipad and more, in it. I agree with Jojo, this one is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Authentic! The style name is Gansevoort Shoulder Tote. A gorgeous bag!





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, these leather Gansevoorts are awesome. I own one and I LOVE it! They are quite large and you can  fit your ipad and more, in it. I agree with Jojo, this one is authentic.



Yep.  I agree.  Authentic Gansevoorts.


----------



## chanelcandy

Can the same colour vary ever so slightly across diff bags and wallets? Three grape items. I've had the bags authenticated on here and I'm positive the wallet is authentic but I shall post pics also for confirmation. Anyway so the colour looks slightly different but what worries me is the colour of the stitching on the wallet and the jet set tote bag. It's different to the selma and has more of a pink tone. All good???

Also sorry about the hand covering of the wallet I can't get my id out


----------



## melbo

chanelcandy said:


> Can the same colour vary ever so slightly across diff bags and wallets? Three grape items. I've had the bags authenticated on here and I'm positive the wallet is authentic but I shall post pics also for confirmation. Anyway so the colour looks slightly different but what worries me is the colour of the stitching on the wallet and the jet set tote bag. It's different to the selma and has more of a pink tone. All good???
> 
> Also sorry about the hand covering of the wallet I can't get my id out



I'm not an authenticator, but that being said, I do know colors might vary slightly, depending on the country where they were manufactured.
If you had all those items authenticated here, you're safe. 
Enjoy your beautiful items! They're gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

chanelcandy said:


> Can the same colour vary ever so slightly across diff bags and wallets? Three grape items. I've had the bags authenticated on here and I'm positive the wallet is authentic but I shall post pics also for confirmation. Anyway so the colour looks slightly different but what worries me is the colour of the stitching on the wallet and the jet set tote bag. It's different to the selma and has more of a pink tone. All good???
> 
> Also sorry about the hand covering of the wallet I can't get my id out





melbo said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but that being said, I do know colors might vary slightly, depending on the country where they were manufactured.
> If you had all those items authenticated here, you're safe.
> Enjoy your beautiful items! They're gorgeous!



Yes, your wallet is authentic.  And like Melbo said, colors can have a slight difference in tone & shade depending on where & when the item was made.  Just like with clothing, colors can be slightly different depending on if they came from different dye lots.


----------



## Lindahamze

Item: Authentic Michael Kors Jet Set Travel bag
Medium Saffiano Leather 
Listing number:
Seller: lilredrocketxx on eBay
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301590875444?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
Comments: I've made an offer to buy this bag. But question is, is it authentic?


----------



## jojon21

Lindahamze said:


> Item: Authentic Michael Kors Jet Set Travel bag
> Medium Saffiano Leather
> Listing number:
> Seller: lilredrocketxx on eBay
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301590875444?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> Comments: I've made an offer to buy this bag. But question is, is it authentic?



A close-up picture of the heat stamp would be helpful, but based on the pictures shown this Jet Set Bag is authentic!


----------



## Sofia77

Item: "Michael" Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano leather
Listing number:
Seller: Lazada. Com. Ph (Seller totes4totes
Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/michael-kors-hamilton-saffiano-leather-tote-brown-359710.html
Comments: Hello experts,
I bought this bag online, and I have 7 days to return it. I've read some helpful tips online, but I want to double check. If this bag is fake then it's a pretty good knock off. The only thing I'm iffy about is the smell. It smells like moth balls. But if I really stick my nose to the bag I can smell the leather, or is that just wishful thinking. It has the silicone "made in" label and ykk zipper. Another thing that bothers me is the protective/ care bag. Please help. I'm from the Philipines, and this may sound a bit unpatriotic but this country is an expert when it comes to knock offs.


----------



## Sofia77

I'm sorry I'm a ditz, I don't know how to post a lot of pictures in one message


----------



## Sofia77

Sorry


----------



## Sofia77

I'm sorry I'm having a hard time


----------



## Sofia77

H


----------



## Sofia77

E


----------



## Sofia77

E


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sofia77 said:


> E


This bag is authentic! Sorry it took so long to reply but server was down for hours today for this forum! No worries! Your bag is authentic! It won't smell like regular leather because it is saffiano. The smell will wear off.


----------



## cdtracing

Lindahamze said:


> Item: Authentic Michael Kors Jet Set Travel bag
> Medium Saffiano Leather
> Listing number:
> Seller: lilredrocketxx on eBay
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301590875444?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> Comments: I've made an offer to buy this bag. But question is, is it authentic?





jojon21 said:


> A close-up picture of the heat stamp would be helpful, but based on the pictures shown this Jet Set Bag is authentic!



Yes, based on the pictures in the listing, it appears to be authentic.  To be 100%, we need to see clear, close up pictures of the heat stamp & the made in country/date tag.  Please post the pictures & link to your original request when you receive the bag for further evaluation.


----------



## cdtracing

Sofia77 said:


> Item: "Michael" Michael Kors Hamilton Saffiano leather
> Listing number:
> Seller: Lazada. Com. Ph (Seller totes4totes
> Link: http://www.lazada.com.ph/michael-kors-hamilton-saffiano-leather-tote-brown-359710.html
> Comments: Hello experts,
> I bought this bag online, and I have 7 days to return it. I've read some helpful tips online, but I want to double check. If this bag is fake then it's a pretty good knock off. The only thing I'm iffy about is the smell. It smells like moth balls. But if I really stick my nose to the bag I can smell the leather, or is that just wishful thinking. It has the silicone "made in" label and ykk zipper. Another thing that bothers me is the protective/ care bag. Please help. I'm from the Philipines, and this may sound a bit unpatriotic but this country is an expert when it comes to knock offs.





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic! Sorry it took so long to reply but server was down for hours today for this forum! No worries! Your bag is authentic! It won't smell like regular leather because it is saffiano. The smell will wear off.



Yes, while the pictures of the tags & heat stamp are very blurry, your bag appears authentic.  Saffiano leather does have a plastic type odor when first received but will go away after it airs out.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, based on the pictures in the listing, it appears to be authentic.  To be 100%, we need to see clear, close up pictures of the heat stamp & the made in country/date tag.  Please post the pictures & link to your original request when you receive the bag for further evaluation.


You know how I am absolutely certain CD??  By the stitching between the pockets. See it? Remember what I told you about the V thing??  It is very evident in the one pic and there is no doubt, besides all the other pics, it is authentic. That stitching clinched it for me. I can also tell by the grain of the saffiano and the key pouch , lining and heat stamp. Yes, the date code tag would be good, but everything else is perfect.


----------



## Joannina

Hi,
is anyone here can help me to authenticate this bag (pls see the link )
i want to buy this bag from this link, but when i checked there was no MK logo on the padlock
is it authentic or not? because as i know all Hamilton's padlock has MK logo on the center.
Thanks

http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t13483/item/30S01HMT3NBLACK#topPage


----------



## Sofia77

Hi, 

Thank you so much for your swift response. Here are more pictures:


----------



## Sofia77

Here's the lock


----------



## Sofia77

Sorry it's hard to take a picture of the made in tag


----------



## Sofia77

Hi Joan,  

I think the lock is just turned over. It would have the MK logo on the other side of the lock.


----------



## Sofia77

Here's the other side of my lock


----------



## Sofia77

H


----------



## kieraburke

Item:michael kors Handbag & purse Set
Listing number:121609345991
Seller: fameelectronics 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121609345991
Comments:Hi, just wondering if this bag is genuine? Thanks


----------



## BagofBagend

Item: ???? Black Michael Kors bag, no name given
Listing number:221710400958
Seller: cindy.0163 (Link: http://www.ebay.de/usr/cindy.0163?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 )
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221710400958?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Or: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michael-Kors...WYt1LkL5SMBuBWpOX8AI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Posting this on behalf of my mother who bought this bag and is suspicious of it being a fake. The inside lining seems to be quite cheap, the stitching is uneven and the handles are coming part (see pictures).
The article description says "new without tag" and "selling a Michael Kors handbag that was bought in Bad Tölz and given to me but unfortunately just isn't my thing". My mom contacted the seller telling her of her suspicion and the bag 'dissolving', to which the seller replied that she unfortunately cannot help as she cut contact with the person who gave it to her.
No tag is to be found inside the bag. Zippers don't have any writing on them either. The only mention of Michael Kors is on the outside of the bag. Didn't come with a 'keychain' either.

I can take more pictures if you need me to.


----------



## Maria90

Item: Michael kors Jet Set travel tote, large

Listing number 391109481294

Seller: Penelopes closet

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0ff1134e

--
I won one just like this in brown, I just thought it was odd that it didn't have the letters in the front. 

Heres the one I won (haven't gotten it yet):

Would be forever thankful if someone could put my mind at ease and tell me its not a fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Joannina said:


> Hi,
> is anyone here can help me to authenticate this bag (pls see the link )
> i want to buy this bag from this link, but when i checked there was no MK logo on the padlock
> is it authentic or not? because as i know all Hamilton's padlock has MK logo on the center.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t13483/item/30S01HMT3NBLACK#topPage


The bag looks good to me. It has the correct stitching, heat stamp and lining. While it would be good to see the date code tag. I have seen enough to feel confident it is authentic. The logo is only on one side of the lock,


----------



## CinthiaZ

BagofBagend said:


> Item: ???? Black Michael Kors bag, no name given
> Listing number:221710400958
> Seller: cindy.0163 (Link: http://www.ebay.de/usr/cindy.0163?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221710400958?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Or: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michael-Kors...WYt1LkL5SMBuBWpOX8AI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Posting this on behalf of my mother who bought this bag and is suspicious of it being a fake. The inside lining seems to be quite cheap, the stitching is uneven and the handles are coming part (see pictures).
> The article description says "new without tag" and "selling a Michael Kors handbag that was bought in Bad Tölz and given to me but unfortunately just isn't my thing". My mom contacted the seller telling her of her suspicion and the bag 'dissolving', to which the seller replied that she unfortunately cannot help as she cut contact with the person who gave it to her.
> No tag is to be found inside the bag. Zippers don't have any writing on them either. The only mention of Michael Kors is on the outside of the bag. Didn't come with a 'keychain' either.
> 
> I can take more pictures if you need me to.


Sorry, but I am certain this is a fake. I have never seen this style of MK before. The stitching is poor. You are not showing us the correct photos. Please show the heat stamp / label, if there is one ( there should be) and the made in country tag that is generally found on the left seam of the lining. 

However, I am fairly certain, even without those pics, that this bag is fake. Tell your Mom that when you purchase designer bags on ebay, look at the sellers history to see if she specializes in designer bags and has a feedback history for selling authentic bags. This seller has no history of selling designers bags, and is not a good choice to buy from. She also does not show any signs of authenticity in her listing. She does not show the interior at all. 
Let me know if there is a leather label inside and post a pic and if there is a made in country tag. But frankly, this looks like a very poor fake. Your Mom has ebay protection and can return the bag . Tell her to file a 'not as described' return.

PS. I just noticed you said there is no label inside. Definitely FAKE!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Maria90 said:


> Item: Michael kors Jet Set travel tote, large
> 
> Listing number 391109481294
> 
> Seller: Penelopes closet
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0ff1134e
> 
> --
> I won one just like this in brown, I just thought it was odd that it didn't have the letters in the front.
> 
> Heres the one I won (haven't gotten it yet):
> 
> Would be forever thankful if someone could put my mind at ease and tell me its not a fake.


The first one is authentic. You are not showing the correct pics for us to evaluate the second one. Please show the pics listed in all of the authenticators signatures below. Mine is in blue.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sofia77 said:


> Sorry it's hard to take a picture of the made in tag


I believe we already authenticated this bag to be authentic. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kieraburke said:


> Item:michael kors Handbag & purse Set
> Listing number:121609345991
> Seller: fameelectronics
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121609345991
> Comments:Hi, just wondering if this bag is genuine? Thanks


Absolute FAKE!  Who would sell a whole set of signature MK NEW WITH TAGS, for that price??  I don't even need to see any more pics, which she does not show, of the interior, label and made in tag. That is a cheap fake. Please report the listing before someone gets burned. You will find the report button about mid page of the listing , on the right side.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BagofBagend said:


> Item: ???? Black Michael Kors bag, no name given
> Listing number:221710400958
> Seller: cindy.0163 (Link: http://www.ebay.de/usr/cindy.0163?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221710400958?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Or: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michael-Kors...WYt1LkL5SMBuBWpOX8AI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Posting this on behalf of my mother who bought this bag and is suspicious of it being a fake. The inside lining seems to be quite cheap, the stitching is uneven and the handles are coming part (see pictures).
> The article description says "new without tag" and "selling a Michael Kors handbag that was bought in Bad Tölz and given to me but unfortunately just isn't my thing". My mom contacted the seller telling her of her suspicion and the bag 'dissolving', to which the seller replied that she unfortunately cannot help as she cut contact with the person who gave it to her.
> No tag is to be found inside the bag. Zippers don't have any writing on them either. The only mention of Michael Kors is on the outside of the bag. Didn't come with a 'keychain' either.
> 
> I can take more pictures if you need me to.



This is a very bad fake. I have never seen a plastic zipper on an MK unless its on the inside either. I'm sorry your mom spent her hard earned money on this.


----------



## cdtracing

Sofia77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your swift response. Here are more pictures:



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Joannina said:


> Hi,
> is anyone here can help me to authenticate this bag (pls see the link )
> i want to buy this bag from this link, but when i checked there was no MK logo on the padlock
> is it authentic or not? because as i know all Hamilton's padlock has MK logo on the center.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t13483/item/30S01HMT3NBLACK#topPage





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks good to me. It has the correct stitching, heat stamp and lining. While it would be good to see the date code tag. I have seen enough to feel confident it is authentic. The logo is only on one side of the lock,



I believe the lock is turned around.  It would be nice to see the made in country/date tag but other things we look at appear to be correct.  I believe this is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

kieraburke said:


> Item:michael kors Handbag & purse Set
> Listing number:121609345991
> Seller: fameelectronics
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121609345991
> Comments:Hi, just wondering if this bag is genuine? Thanks





CinthiaZ said:


> Absolute FAKE!  Who would sell a whole set of signature MK NEW WITH TAGS, for that price??  I don't even need to see any more pics, which she does not show, of the interior, label and made in tag. That is a cheap fake. Please report the listing before someone gets burned. You will find the report button about mid page of the listing , on the right side.



I'm sorry but this is fake. No question about it, a very poor fake.


----------



## cdtracing

BagofBagend said:


> Item: ???? Black Michael Kors bag, no name given
> Listing number:221710400958
> Seller: cindy.0163 (Link: http://www.ebay.de/usr/cindy.0163?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221710400958?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Or: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Michael-Kors...WYt1LkL5SMBuBWpOX8AI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Posting this on behalf of my mother who bought this bag and is suspicious of it being a fake. The inside lining seems to be quite cheap, the stitching is uneven and the handles are coming part (see pictures).
> The article description says "new without tag" and "selling a Michael Kors handbag that was bought in Bad Tölz and given to me but unfortunately just isn't my thing". My mom contacted the seller telling her of her suspicion and the bag 'dissolving', to which the seller replied that she unfortunately cannot help as she cut contact with the person who gave it to her.
> No tag is to be found inside the bag. Zippers don't have any writing on them either. The only mention of Michael Kors is on the outside of the bag. Didn't come with a 'keychain' either.
> 
> I can take more pictures if you need me to.





CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, but I am certain this is a fake. I have never seen this style of MK before. The stitching is poor. You are not showing us the correct photos. Please show the heat stamp / label, if there is one ( there should be) and the made in country tag that is generally found on the left seam of the lining.
> 
> However, I am fairly certain, even without those pics, that this bag is fake. Tell your Mom that when you purchase designer bags on ebay, look at the sellers history to see if she specializes in designer bags and has a feedback history for selling authentic bags. This seller has no history of selling designers bags, and is not a good choice to buy from. She also does not show any signs of authenticity in her listing. She does not show the interior at all.
> Let me know if there is a leather label inside and post a pic and if there is a made in country tag. But frankly, this looks like a very poor fake. Your Mom has ebay protection and can return the bag . Tell her to file a 'not as described' return.
> 
> PS. I just noticed you said there is no label inside. Definitely FAKE!



I agree with CinthiaZ.  This is fake.  The Michael Kors letter name is all wrong, among other things.  Your mother needs to file a claim & get her money back.


----------



## cdtracing

Maria90 said:


> Item: Michael kors Jet Set travel tote, large
> 
> Listing number 391109481294
> 
> Seller: Penelopes closet
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0ff1134e
> 
> --
> I won one just like this in brown, I just thought it was odd that it didn't have the letters in the front.
> 
> Heres the one I won (haven't gotten it yet):
> 
> Would be forever thankful if someone could put my mind at ease and tell me its not a fake.





CinthiaZ said:


> The first one is authentic. You are not showing the correct pics for us to evaluate the second one. Please show the pics listed in all of the authenticators signatures below. Mine is in blue.



As CinthiaZ has stated, the green one is authentic.  However, there are not enough necessary pictures of the brown one to evaluate.  Please see out sig line or the first post in this thread for the proper format & required pictures we need to see.  You can post them when you get your bag if you want it authenticated.


----------



## Mzavala

Can you help me authenticate my Michael Kors purse

Item:  Hamilton Rock &Roll
Serial# 38H4XHRT3M       Pale Gold

I bought this purse from TJ Maxx


----------



## Maria90

Can anyone authenticate this for me?


----------



## Maria90




----------



## cdtracing

Mzavala said:


> Can you help me authenticate my Michael Kors purse
> 
> Item:  Hamilton Rock &Roll
> Serial# 38H4XHRT3M       Pale Gold
> 
> I bought this purse from TJ Maxx



Please read the first post of this thread or read our sig line for the format & required pictures.  We cannot evaluate a bag without the *necessary pictures*.  If you're uploading jpeg pictures be sure to resize them to under 1000 pixels or they will not post.  If possible, please use a digital camera instead of your phone to take the pictures.  Cell phones pictures are too fuzzy for up close details we need to see.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Maria90 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?



While we do want to see the made in country/date tag, from the pictures provided, your bag is authentic.


----------



## Maria90

cdtracing said:


> While we do want to see the made in country/date tag, from the pictures provided, your bag is authentic.



Sorry, missed that one, thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Maria90 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?





Maria90 said:


> Sorry, missed that one, thank you!



No need to see the tag now, There was enough in the pictures provided to determine it's aunthenticity.  Enjoy your new bag!  Dark Dune is a great color!


----------



## jojon21

Maria90 said:


>



I agree with cdtracing, authentic! Beautiful style & color, enjoy!


----------



## BagofBagend

Thank you very much to everyone who helped authenticate my mother's bag(well in this case prove that it's a fake).
Kind of off-topic but she's trying to talk to the seller and settle it this way because "she might have been fooled herself and didn't know better." I disagree, so what's the best and safest way to settle this? ebay or paypal claim?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Maria90 said:


>


This bag looks good and appears to be authentic. Would be good to see the made in country tag, but I am fairly certain this bag is authenic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BagofBagend said:


> Thank you very much to everyone who helped authenticate my mother's bag(well in this case prove that it's a fake).
> Kind of off-topic but she's trying to talk to the seller and settle it this way because "she might have been fooled herself and didn't know better." I disagree, so what's the best and safest way to settle this? ebay or paypal claim?


I would file a claim through ebay, since ebay does provide buyer protection and works with PayPal as well. Your Mom really should leave appropriate feedback for this seller, so that other buyers don't get stuck with a fake, like she did. I have reported the listing for you and hopefully ebay will take down the listing, which will be a big help in getting her money back. You may need proof from a paid authenticating company in this case. It usually cost about 15.00. Let us know if it gets to that point with the seller demanding you prove it is fake. We can help you from there. Good Luck!


----------



## luju4

What I know is it's supposed to be a Michael Michael Kors  jet set pearl Grey tote. 
I took pics
I don't know how to post multiple pics at once so I will only post a few for u to see and hopefully you can give me your opinion. Thank you..


----------



## luju4

The inside of the purse...


----------



## luju4

MK logo charm


----------



## luju4

MK purse


----------



## luju4

One if the inside zipper pockets. This is my last pic, unless you ask for more, but I'm seeing the same one being sold in stores and on ebay. Although I know ebay isn't always trustworthy, I still wanted your opinion.  Thank you for your help ladies...


----------



## mkr

Hi, could someone please authenticate this handbag?

Item - MK New Slate Python Embossed Selma Large Satchel #18
Listing # - None
Seller - knh-store
Comments - None

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181716575481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this handbag?
> 
> Item - MK New Slate Python Embossed Selma Large Satchel #18
> Listing # - None
> Seller - knh-store
> Comments - None
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181716575481?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



It would be helpful to see a clear close up of the made in country/date tag, but everything else looks correct.  This is an authentic Jeweled Python Embossed Selma.


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

.


----------



## cdtracing

BagofBagend said:


> Thank you very much to everyone who helped authenticate my mother's bag(well in this case prove that it's a fake).
> Kind of off-topic but she's trying to talk to the seller and settle it this way because "she might have been fooled herself and didn't know better." I disagree, so what's the best and safest way to settle this? ebay or paypal claim?





CinthiaZ said:


> I would file a claim through ebay, since ebay does provide buyer protection and works with PayPal as well. Your Mom really should leave appropriate feedback for this seller, so that other buyers don't get stuck with a fake, like she did. I have reported the listing for you and hopefully ebay will take down the listing, which will be a big help in getting her money back. You may need proof from a paid authenticating company in this case. It usually cost about 15.00. Let us know if it gets to that point with the seller demanding you prove it is fake. We can help you from there. Good Luck!



I agree.  Ebay offers buyer protection & works with Paypal.


----------



## cdtracing

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> .



Which post are you referring to?


----------



## igjuicy

I want to know if Michael kors made a pale pink Colette


----------



## Joannina

@sofia77 , @chinthiaz, @cdtarcing

thanks for your hep


----------



## gracetanse

Hi, anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake MK bags? It's too cheap to be true!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904


----------



## gracetanse

Hi, does anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake? The picture looks kinda real but then again its so difficult to tell the fakes from the real one! Please help!! Thanks

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> It would be helpful to see a clear close up of the made in country/date tag, but everything else looks correct.  This is an authentic Jeweled Python Embossed Selma.


Wow that was fast!  Thank you very much!


----------



## coivcte

gracetanse said:


> Hi, anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake MK bags? It's too cheap to be true!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904



Sorry I replied to you I'm the other thread, didn't realised you already posted here.
In my opinion, the bag doesn't look like a counterfeit but most likely it's a factory seconds for that price. 
Hopeful one of the more experienced ladies will get back to you when they wake up early tomorrow morning. 

I'm in Sydney Australian and find the time difference with the USA a bit annoying...


----------



## cdtracing

gracetanse said:


> Hi, anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake MK bags? It's too cheap to be true!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904



The bag in question appears to be authentic.  The seller also has a good track record of selling authentic designer items, including MK.


----------



## coivcte

gracetanse said:


> Hi, anyone knows if this seller is selling real or fake MK bags? It's too cheap to be true!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904





cdtracing said:


> The bag in question appears to be authentic.  The seller also has a good track record of selling authentic designer items, including MK.



cdtracing, I don't know why but in Australia, there are a lot of EBay sellers selling factory seconds designer handbags. I don't know how they get hold of these bags but they do.
I bought two Longchamp bags from these kind of sellers and didn't know any better at the time. I started chatting to this particular Ebay seller after the purchases and later on she told me they were factory seconds.

The flaws can be very minor and could be internal. You couldn't really tell from the photos.
Even in person, with untrained eyes, you probably wouldn't be able to tell.
I purchased a Large Selma in Purple last year from one of these Australian EBay seller.
I owned one at the time in Dark Khaki, so I was able to compare the two when it arrived.
Well guess what, it was a factory seconds. The four metal feet were not balance, the front and back panel were more bulky and rounded in shape. It just doesn't look right to me and yes I'm a perfectionist.
Luckily I was able to return it after I pointed out all the flaw to the seller but I lost postage 2 ways. 

So basically, these factory seconds items use the genuine MK leather and MK hardware.
However something in the manufacturing processing went wrong and can be very minor flaw, for example, seam sewn down the middle of the internal lining or other noticeable flaws that I mentioned above.
Either way, these bags did not pass the QC of MK (rejects) and therefore did not make it to the boutique or high end department stores. They have been sold by the manufacturer to the black market and ended up on EBay instead of being destroyed. 

So it's up to you if you want to take a risk because the flaws as I said could be minor.
But you should know what you are paying for at the end of the day.


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> cdtracing, I don't know why but in Australia, there are a lot of EBay sellers selling factory seconds designer handbags. I don't know how they get hold of these bags but they do.
> I bought two Longchamp bags from these kind of sellers and didn't know any better at the time. I started chatting to this particular Ebay seller after the purchases and later on she told me they are factory seconds.
> 
> The flaws can be very minor and could be internal. You can't really tell on photos.
> Even in person, with untrained eyes, you probably won't be able to tell.
> I purchased a Large Selma in Purple last year from one of these Australian EBay seller.
> I owned one at the time in Dark Khaki, so I was able to compare the two when it arrived.
> Well guess what, it was a factory seconds. The four metal feet were not balance, the front and back panel were more bulky and rounded in shape. It just doesn't look right to me and yes I'm a perfectionist.
> Luckily I was able to return it after I pointed out all the flaw to the seller but I lost postage 2 ways.
> 
> So basically, these factory seconds items use the genuine MK leather and MK hardware.
> However something in the manufacturing processing went wrong and can be very minor flaw, for example, seam sewn down the middle of the internal lining or other noticeable flaws that I mentioned above.
> Either way, these bags did not pass the QC of MK (rejects) and therefore did not make it to the boutique or high end department stores. They have been sold by the manufacturer to the black market and ended up on EBay instead if being destroyed.
> 
> So it's up to you if you want to take a risk because the flaws as I said could be minor.
> But you should know what you are paying for at the end if the day.



Buyer Beware always applies.  All I can go by is the pictures & the listing.  I have no control over how any seller list their items.  Personally, I think items with defects should be listed as such, New with Tags means it should come with the retail sales tags, ect.  Bottom line is we can give our opinions of the validity of a bag but the final choice is up to the buyer.  It is a buyer's responsibility to do* their* research & decide if they are willing to accept some "flaws" in order to get a cheaper price.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> One if the inside zipper pockets. This is my last pic, unless you ask for more, but I'm seeing the same one being sold in stores and on ebay. Although I know ebay isn't always trustworthy, I still wanted your opinion.  Thank you for your help ladies...


Please find the made in country tag and post a photo. We need the pics that are posted in the authenticator's here, signatures. I am familiar with this bag, but if it doesn't have the made in country tag inside, it may be a fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> cdtracing, I don't know why but in Australia, there are a lot of EBay sellers selling factory seconds designer handbags. I don't know how they get hold of these bags but they do.
> I bought two Longchamp bags from these kind of sellers and didn't know any better at the time. I started chatting to this particular Ebay seller after the purchases and later on she told me they were factory seconds.
> 
> The flaws can be very minor and could be internal. You couldn't really tell from the photos.
> Even in person, with untrained eyes, you probably wouldn't be able to tell.
> I purchased a Large Selma in Purple last year from one of these Australian EBay seller.
> I owned one at the time in Dark Khaki, so I was able to compare the two when it arrived.
> Well guess what, it was a factory seconds. The four metal feet were not balance, the front and back panel were more bulky and rounded in shape. It just doesn't look right to me and yes I'm a perfectionist.
> Luckily I was able to return it after I pointed out all the flaw to the seller but I lost postage 2 ways.
> 
> So basically, these factory seconds items use the genuine MK leather and MK hardware.
> However something in the manufacturing processing went wrong and can be very minor flaw, for example, seam sewn down the middle of the internal lining or other noticeable flaws that I mentioned above.
> Either way, these bags did not pass the QC of MK (rejects) and therefore did not make it to the boutique or high end department stores. They have been sold by the manufacturer to the black market and ended up on EBay instead of being destroyed.
> 
> So it's up to you if you want to take a risk because the flaws as I said could be minor.
> But you should know what you are paying for at the end of the day.





cdtracing said:


> Buyer Beware always applies.  All I can go by is the pictures & the listing.  I have no control over how any seller list their items.  Personally, I think items with defects should be listed as such, New with Tags means it should come with the retail sales tags, ect.  Bottom line is we can give our opinions of the validity of a bag but the final choice is up to the buyer.  It is a buyer's responsibility to do* their* research & decide if they are willing to accept some "flaws" in order to get a cheaper price.



WOW! This sure is news to me. I have never heard of MK selling any "factory seconds". There are certainly none here in the Untied States. Very odd indeed and it is probably best you sent it back, because I am very suspicious of what these sellers are telling you. These very well may be, the 'super fakes' we hear about, and this is not good at all. 

In fact, I was so suspicious of this, I called Michael Kors headquarters themselves and asked about it. I was told this is not true and that MK does NOT sell factory seconds ANYWHERE in the world. You can verify this yourself by calling them at 800 -709-5677.

As Cdtracing stated, BUYER BEWARE. Those super fakes are out there and people will tell you anything to sell their wares. There is no doubt the seller you spoke to, got duked by some counterfeiters and is believing their line of baloney. I would NOT be buying these fakes.


----------



## jojon21

coivcte said:


> cdtracing, I don't know why but in Australia, there are a lot of EBay sellers selling factory seconds designer handbags. I don't know how they get hold of these bags but they do.
> I bought two Longchamp bags from these kind of sellers and didn't know any better at the time. I started chatting to this particular Ebay seller after the purchases and later on she told me they were factory seconds.
> 
> The flaws can be very minor and could be internal. You couldn't really tell from the photos.
> Even in person, with untrained eyes, you probably wouldn't be able to tell.
> I purchased a Large Selma in Purple last year from one of these Australian EBay seller.
> I owned one at the time in Dark Khaki, so I was able to compare the two when it arrived.
> Well guess what, it was a factory seconds. The four metal feet were not balance, the front and back panel were more bulky and rounded in shape. It just doesn't look right to me and yes I'm a perfectionist.
> Luckily I was able to return it after I pointed out all the flaw to the seller but I lost postage 2 ways.
> 
> So basically, these factory seconds items use the genuine MK leather and MK hardware.
> However something in the manufacturing processing went wrong and can be very minor flaw, for example, seam sewn down the middle of the internal lining or other noticeable flaws that I mentioned above.
> Either way, these bags did not pass the QC of MK (rejects) and therefore did not make it to the boutique or high end department stores. They have been sold by the manufacturer to the black market and ended up on EBay instead of being destroyed.
> 
> So it's up to you if you want to take a risk because the flaws as I said could be minor.
> But you should know what you are paying for at the end of the day.





CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! This sure is news to me. I have never heard of MK selling any "factory seconds". There are certainly none here in the Untied States. Very odd indeed and it is probably best you sent it back, because I am very suspicious of what these sellers are telling you. These very well may be, the 'super fakes' we hear about, and this is not good at all.
> 
> In fact, I was so suspicious of this, I called Michael Kors headquarters themselves and asked about it. I was told this is not true and that MK does NOT sell factory seconds ANYWHERE in the world. You can verify this yourself by calling them at 800 -709-5677.
> 
> As Cdtracing stated, BUYER BEWARE. Those super fakes are out there and people will tell you anything to sell their wares. There is no doubt the seller you spoke to, got duked by some counterfeiter and is believing their line of baloney.



+1, CinthiaZ's info is absolutely correct.  There are alot of super fakes coming out of Australia and Malaysia right now, please be careful and check here first before you purchase to make sure the bag you are considering is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> +1, CinthiaZ's info is absolutely correct.  There are alot of super fakes coming out of Australia and Malaysia right now, please be careful and check here first before you purchase to make sure the bag you are considering is authentic!


These fakes are getting scary good and it is making our job harder and harder. That is why I am not revealing any more info about how we identify fakes, because these counterfeiters do read this site to help produce better fakes, to see what we are looking for. So from now on, we are just revealing fake, or authentic, with NO explanation! I know I am the worst one that is guilty of this, but no more!


----------



## mkr

Hi, sorry to bother you again, could you take a look please?

Item  MK Selma Satchel
Item# 251913074853
Seller  jwpeace
Comments - I asked seller to look for the tag inside.  She said the bag was completely tagless but she bought it at a MK store.  She may not know what I was talking about.  But the E in Michael Kors on front looks funny.  And this is awfully inexpensive don't you think?  Thanks alot!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251913074853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you again, could you take a look please?
> 
> Item  MK Selma Satchel
> Item# 251913074853
> Seller  jwpeace
> Comments - I asked seller to look for the tag inside.  She said the bag was completely tagless but she bought it at a MK store.  She may not know what I was talking about.  But the E in Michael Kors on front looks funny.  And this is awfully inexpensive don't you think?  Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251913074853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> There are not enough photos to determine authenticity. If the made in country tag and the heat stamp label,  is not inside the bag, It can not be authentic. This seller has no history of selling designer bags or any kind of evidence she would know a genuine from a fake. I would not feel comfortable purchasing. Ask her to send you pics of the inside lining and any tags she sees inside the bag. That is the only we we can determine if it is authentic or not. Yes, the price is too low for a NEW bag! Especially for Python embossed which go for 398.00!  She could not have possibly bought it at an MK store if there no tags inside the bag. I don't like how she is lying about this, if there are truly no tags. Not good to buy from someone who starts the sale with a lie. There is just NO WAY she bought it at it the MK store If the bag doesn't have ANY tags inside.
> 
> 
> PS, I just notced she added a pic of the lining. The lining does look good but the heat stamp label and made in country tag MUST be there! I don't see them, but she is showing the wrong side of the interior.


----------



## Sukyukia

Hi everyone!   I purchased my first MichaelKors bag a few weeks ago and it is called the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote. I got the bag in a beautiful brown color and then I made another purchase of the same bag but I got it in black. The black bag in the the inside didn't feel the same as the brown bag like the padding was much more thicker and bulky than the brown bag. As well, the black didn't have the Michael Kors name tag in it. I think that's very odd. Can someone please help me understand why this is? I looked at the older versions of this bag and they don't match up. Please and thank you so much!!!!! 

Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote
Seller: Macy's 
-----I will post pictures as soon as I can. I am doing this on my phone and don't see any add photos button. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I'm having a hard time adding more then one picture. 
-----Okay, I added some pictures.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Hi everyone!   I purchased my first MichaelKors bag a few weeks ago and it is called the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote. I got the bag in a beautiful brown color and then I made another purchase of the same bag but I got it in black. The black bag in the the inside didn't feel the same as the brown bag like the padding was much more thicker and bulky than the brown bag. As well, the black didn't have the Michael Kors name tag in it. I think that's very odd. Can someone please help me understand why this is? I looked at the older versions of this bag and they don't match up. Please and thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote
> Seller: Macy's
> -----I will post pictures as soon as I can. I am doing this on my phone and don't see any add photos button. I'm sorry for the inconvenience!




Perhaps wait until later and do on your computer, if you can't figure it out on your phone. We need to see photos to determine authenticity.


----------



## Sukyukia

Yes, I'm going on my computer now to do that. Thank you! 
-----Okay, here's another photo.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Yes, I'm going on my computer now to do that. Thank you!


 


We need to see the pics posted in my blue signature below.


----------



## mkr

CinthiaZ said:


> mkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry to bother you again, could you take a look please?
> 
> Item  MK Selma Satchel
> Item# 251913074853
> Seller  jwpeace
> Comments - I asked seller to look for the tag inside.  She said the bag was completely tagless but she bought it at a MK store.  She may not know what I was talking about.  But the E in Michael Kors on front looks funny.  And this is awfully inexpensive don't you think?  Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251913074853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> There are not enough photos to determine authenticity. If the made in country tag and the heat stamp label,  is not inside the bag, It can not be authentic. This seller has no history of selling designer bags or any kind of evidence she would know a genuine from a fake. I would not feel comfortable purchasing. Ask her to send you pics of the inside lining and any tags she sees inside the bag. That is the only we we can determine if it is authentic or not. Yes, the price is too low for a NEW bag! Especially for Python embossed which go for 398.00!  She could not have possibly bought it at an MK store if there no tags inside the bag. I don't like how she is lying about this, if there are truly no tags. Not good to buy from someone who starts the sale with a lie. There is just NO WAY she bought it at it the MK store If the bag doesn't have ANY tags inside.
> 
> 
> PS, I just notced she added a pic of the lining. The lining does look good but the heat stamp label and made in country tag MUST be there! I don't see them, but she is showing the wrong side of the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying.  But for future reference, what is the heat stamp and where do I find it?  Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Sukyukia

Are those enough photos CinthiaZ? For paper work, all I have are my receipts and just the purchase tag of the bag. Do you need to see those as well? My receipts have my address and my name on them and I would not like to have them in the open but the purchase tags I can upload them, if I need to. Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Are those enough photos CinthiaZ? For paper work, all I have are my receipts and just the purchase tag of the bag. Do you need to see those as well? My receipts have my address and my name on them and I would not like to have them in the open but the purchase tags I can upload them, if I need to. Thank you!


 


Yes, you did a good job showing us the required photos! No worries, your bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying.  But for future reference, what is the heat stamp and where do I find it?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat stamp is the main label inside the bag. It is a rectangular leather tag, that has MICHAEL Michael Kors, stamped into the leather with a heat stamp. That is why we call it the heat stamp label.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying.  But for future reference, what is the heat stamp and where do I find it?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am not TRYING here. I am telling you if this heat stamp label is not in the bag, the bag is not authentic. Period. I did write to the seller and asked her to post pics not only of the heat stamp label, but the made in country tag as well. If these tags are not in the bag, there is no doubt, it is definitely a fake.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying.  But for future reference, what is the heat stamp and where do I find it?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of the correct interior for that bag. See the leather label?  That needs to BE there. There should also be the key leash inside. I did not see one in the bag in question. It is a fake unless she can show these features n the bag.
> 
> 
> PS, I looked again and I do see what appears to be a key leash. It needs to have that heat stamp label, however.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sukyukia

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, you did a good job showing us the required photos! No worries, your bag is authentic.


Okay, that's great!!!! Thank you very much CinthiaZ!!!! I greatly appreciate it!!! Enjoy the rest of your week!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Okay, that's great!!!! Thank you very much CinthiaZ!!!! I greatly appreciate it!!! Enjoy the rest of your week!!


  You are very welcome. Enjoy your authentic Michael Kors bag!


----------



## mkr

CinthiaZ said:


> mkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry to bother you again, could you take a look please?
> 
> Item  MK Selma Satchel
> Item# 251913074853
> Seller  jwpeace
> Comments - I asked seller to look for the tag inside.  She said the bag was completely tagless but she bought it at a MK store.  She may not know what I was talking about.  But the E in Michael Kors on front looks funny.  And this is awfully inexpensive don't you think?  Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251913074853?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> There are not enough photos to determine authenticity. If the made in country tag and the heat stamp label,  is not inside the bag, It can not be authentic. This seller has no history of selling designer bags or any kind of evidence she would know a genuine from a fake. I would not feel comfortable purchasing. Ask her to send you pics of the inside lining and any tags she sees inside the bag. That is the only we we can determine if it is authentic or not. Yes, the price is too low for a NEW bag! Especially for Python embossed which go for 398.00!  She could not have possibly bought it at an MK store if there no tags inside the bag. I don't like how she is lying about this, if there are truly no tags. Not good to buy from someone who starts the sale with a lie. There is just NO WAY she bought it at it the MK store If the bag doesn't have ANY tags inside.
> 
> 
> PS, I just notced she added a pic of the lining. The lining does look good but the heat stamp label and made in country tag MUST be there! I don't see them, but she is showing the wrong side of the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> She added the pictures I asked her for.  They are in the listing now.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## gracetanse

Hi all, thanks for helping!
Judging from the stud to the handle, it's fake/real?


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> She added the pictures I asked her for.  They are in the listing now.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the tags are there and bag is authentic. I don't know why she told you there were no tags?? I guess she didn't know what tags means perhaps.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkr

CinthiaZ said:


> mkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the tags are there and bag is authentic. I don't know why she told you there were no tags?? I guess she didn't know what tags means perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Per her feedback, I don't think she's ever sold.  I'm guessing she's never had a designer bag before.  But she was nice enough to keep trying.  Thanks for your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

gracetanse said:


> Hi all, thanks for helping!
> Judging from the stud to the handle, it's fake/real?


After going back through your previous post on the wrong thread, I see the listing you took this photo from. There is no way we can authenticate a bag with just one photo. But going by the listing you posted in the wrong thread, that this photo is from, the bag is authentic.

Please in the future, come to THIS thread and post the link to a listing here, and / or, post the photos we require listed clearly and repeatedly, in our signatures below and on the first page of this thread. It helps us to evaluate.  Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mkr said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per her feedback, I don't think she's ever sold.  I'm guessing she's never had a designer bag before.  But she was nice enough to keep trying.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome and yes, it is clear she never sold a designer bag before. Thanks for getting us what we needed.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

gracetanse said:


> Hi all, thanks for helping!
> Judging from the stud to the handle, it's fake/real?





CinthiaZ said:


> After going back through your previous post on the wrong thread, I see the listing you took this photo from. There is no way we can authenticate a bag with just one photo. But going by the listing you posted in the wrong thread, that this photo is from, the bag is authentic.
> 
> Please in the future, come to THIS thread and post the link to a listing here, and / or, post the photos we require listed clearly and repeatedly, in our signatures below and on the first page of this thread. It helps us to evaluate.  Thank you.



Why are you asking about this again?  We have already told you the bag appears authentic from the pictures provided in the Ebay listing of your *original* post.  Evaluations cannot be done from one picture of stud & handle.  It's not necessary to clutter up the thread with pictures & questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Sukyukia

Hi, I don't have another bag to post pictures about but I do have a question about the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote I posted about earlier. CinthiaZ, you said the bag is authentic which is great but why is it the bag doesn't have the Michael Kors name tag stamped under the zipper pocket? I find all the other Multifunction Tote bags have the name tag but not mine. At least, the black I purchased doesn't have it.  Do you know possibly why this is CinthiaZ? Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Sukyukia said:


> Hi, I don't have another bag to post pictures about but I do have a question about the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote I posted about earlier. CinthiaZ, you said the bag is authentic which is great but why is it the bag doesn't have the Michael Kors name tag stamped under the zipper pocket? I find all the other Multifunction Tote bags have the name tag but not mine. At least, the black I purchased doesn't have it.  Do you know possibly why this is CinthiaZ? Thank you so much!



Is this the bag you purchased from Macy's?  Macy's is a reputable seller of authentic Michael Kors.  As to why your bag does not have a heat stamp, I can't answer.  That would be a question for Michael Kors customer service to answer.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Hi everyone!   I purchased my first MichaelKors bag a few weeks ago and it is called the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote. I got the bag in a beautiful brown color and then I made another purchase of the same bag but I got it in black. The black bag in the the inside didn't feel the same as the brown bag like the padding was much more thicker and bulky than the brown bag. As well, the black didn't have the Michael Kors name tag in it. I think that's very odd. Can someone please help me understand why this is? I looked at the older versions of this bag and they don't match up. Please and thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote
> Seller: Macy's
> -----I will post pictures as soon as I can. I am doing this on my phone and don't see any add photos button. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I'm having a hard time adding more then one picture.
> -----Okay, I added some pictures.




As Cdtracing stated, you told us you bought the bag from Macy's. Macy's does NOT sell fake MK bags.  While you did not show the heat stamp, you did show other pics that indicated the bag to be authentic. Are you telling me this bag does not have a heat stamp??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Hi, I don't have another bag to post pictures about but I do have a question about the Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Travel Tote I posted about earlier. CinthiaZ, you said the bag is authentic which is great but why is it the bag doesn't have the Michael Kors name tag stamped under the zipper pocket? I find all the other Multifunction Tote bags have the name tag but not mine. At least, the black I purchased doesn't have it.  Do you know possibly why this is CinthiaZ? Thank you so much!


 

OK, I am looking at this interior and I see what you mean. The heat stamp does appear to be missing. I see a thread sticking out where it should be and am wondering if it got torn off somehow?? Do you see that thread?? If this is the case, I would simply take the bag back to your local Macy's ( even if you ordered it online they will help you) and bring your receipt. The bag SHOULD have that heat stamp. I still believe the bag to be authentic, but if the heat stamp got torn off as I suspect, it devalues the bag and you would never be able to sell it that way in the future. Just take the bag and the receipt back to macy's and I am certain they will give you a replacement bag, as Macy's is a reputable seller of Michael Kors. 


Here is the pic you posted of the interior that does show the heat stamp is missing under the zipper compartment. Do you see that thread sticking out where the heat stamp should be??  I believe the heat stamp was torn off somehow and bag is defective. I am sorry I missed that. Sometimes when posters tell us they purchased a bag from Macy's we are confident it is authentic and don't go over the pics as closely as we should. Frankly this is a FIRST!! I have never seen this happen before, of the heat stamp getting removed.


There have been cases in the past where crooks will do switchbacks, of stealing a bag and replacing it with a fake in the department stores. This is very rare anymore because of all the video security we have these days. I really think the bag is just damaged / defective.


----------



## Sukyukia

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I am looking at this interior and I see what you mean. The heat stamp does appear to be missing. I see a thread sticking out where it should be and am wondering if it got torn off somehow?? Do you see that thread?? If this is the case, I would simply take the bag back to your local Macy's ( even if you ordered it online they will help you) and bring your receipt. The bag SHOULD have that heat stamp. I still believe the bag to be authentic, but if the heat stamp got torn off as I suspect, it devalues the bag and you would never be able to sell it that way in the future. Just take the bag and the receipt back to macy's and I am certain they will give you a replacement bag, as Macy's is a reputable seller of Michael Kors.
> 
> 
> Here is the pic you posted of the interior that does show the heat stamp is missing under the zipper compartment. Do you see that thread sticking out where the heat stamp should be??  I believe the heat stamp was torn off somehow and bag is defective. I am sorry I missed that. Sometimes when posters tell us they purchased a bag from Macy's we are confident it is authentic and don't go over the pics as closely as we should. Frankly this is a FIRST!! I have never seen this happen before, of the heat stamp getting removed.
> 
> 
> There have been cases in the past where crooks will do switchbacks, of stealing a bag and replacing it with a fake in the department stores. This is very rare anymore because of all the video security we have these days. I really think the bag is just damaged / defective.


Hi CinthiaZ! 

I looked again in the bag and it does not have any stitches coming out of it. The area where the name tag should be is very cleanly stitched there. I can provide another picture if you like? It really looks like the bag didn't come with it at all. I have contacted the Michael Kors Customer Support and they told me the bag is authentic and that apparently, their are 2 versions of the bag. The bag is actually called a Jet Set Tote while the other bag I had in a different color (Brown-Luggage) with the name tag in it is called a Jet Set Travel Tote. 

So, if you get a multifunction bag without the name tag it's authentic but it's known as the Jet Set Tote. It's very confusing because I looked online to try and find the difference between the names of the bags but couldn't find anything. 

It's strange...lol but nonetheless, I'm going to go with what they said and not wonder about the bag anymore. I just found it confusing how all the other multifunction bags had name tags but not that one bag. I lie, I will still be curious to know because it is strange because I see people on youtube with the same bag but but they all have name tags in their bags...just odd but alright. I honestly, don't think going inside a Macy's store could help me because I went to return my brown bag and they was all puzzled about it because that bag was selling like crazy everywhere and they don't honestly have enough information about the bags to know if the bag is truly damaged or not. Just my little opinion but who knows.  

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond back to me and thank you as well, Cdtracing!  I really do appreciate it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sukyukia said:


> Hi CinthiaZ!
> 
> I looked again in the bag and it does not have any stitches coming out of it. The area where the name tag should be is very cleanly stitched there. I can provide another picture if you like? It really looks like the bag didn't come with it at all. I have contacted the Michael Kors Customer Support and they told me the bag is authentic and that apparently, their are 2 versions of the bag. The bag is actually called a Jet Set Tote while the other bag I had in a different color (Brown-Luggage) with the name tag in it is called a Jet Set Travel Tote.
> 
> So, if you get a multifunction bag without the name tag it's authentic but it's known as the Jet Set Tote. It's very confusing because I looked online to try and find the difference between the names of the bags but couldn't find anything.
> 
> It's strange...lol but nonetheless, I'm going to go with what they said and not wonder about the bag anymore. I just found it confusing how all the other multifunction bags had name tags but not that one bag. I lie, I will still be curious to know because it is strange because I see people on youtube with the same bag but but they all have name tags in their bags...just odd but alright. I honestly, don't think going inside a Macy's store could help me because I went to return my brown bag and they was all puzzled about it because that bag was selling like crazy everywhere and they don't honestly have enough information about the bags to know if the bag is truly damaged or not. Just my little opinion but who knows.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to respond back to me and thank you as well, Cdtracing!  I really do appreciate it!


 

Sukyukia, you need to know that sales reps are NOT authenticators.  Here is a link ( below) of  a jet set that does not have the heat stamp but is the one with the suede interior.  and I believe this is what the sales rep was referring to. YOUR jet Set with the lining really SHOULD have the heat stamp as far as I know. I wish cdtracing or jojo would chime in here?? 
 After looking at it better, it is not a loose thread I am seeing, it is just one of the web lines of the honey comb lining. Also, may I ask if the rep saw your photos?? 

  Do you have a local Macys that you can take the bag in to physically compare? I would still take it in and have them look at it. If you don't care about the value or ever possibly selling it in the future, than it doesn't matter. keep and enjoy it, I agree. 


Here is a link to the jet Set SMALL TRAVEL tote I believe the rep was referring to, NOT yours! This one has a suede interior with NO heat stamp. Yours is LINED and should have one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...856?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2340965ed0


----------



## modalmaud

Hi Girls!
I'm a newbie here and I think the job you do here is amazing!

Then I need your help about 2 sellers I follow on ebay and their MK bags :

First : 
http://www.ebay.fr/sch/aas*10/m.html?item=301572713892&hash=item4637226da4&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Second : 
http://www.ebay.fr/sch/trade4funuk/m.html?item=151649898822&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

What do you think about them and the bags they sell ? 

Thank you very much for your help, I want one of these bags so badly XD


----------



## cdtracing

modalmaud said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm a newbie here and I think the job you do here is amazing!
> 
> Then I need your help about 2 sellers I follow on ebay and their MK bags :
> 
> First :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/aas*10/m.html?item=301572713892&hash=item4637226da4&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Second :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/trade4funuk/m.html?item=151649898822&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> What do you think about them and the bags they sell ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, I want one of these bags so badly XD



Both seem to have good feedback & track record.  There are not enough pictures to evaluate the bags in the listings.  Bags from the first link show pics of some of the things we look at but no interior pictures.  The second seller uses stock pictures so their bags can't be evaluated.


----------



## CinthiaZ

modalmaud said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm a newbie here and I think the job you do here is amazing!
> 
> Then I need your help about 2 sellers I follow on ebay and their MK bags :
> 
> First :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/aas*10/m.htm..._DefaultDomain_3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Second :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/trade4funuk/...me=STRK:MEWNX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> What do you think about them and the bags they sell ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, I want one of these bags so badly XD




I personally would go with the first seller. She takes pics of the bags n her possession and does not take them off of a website,  like the second seller does. BUT, I would ask them for pics of the interior. I don't know why sellers don't show these things?


----------



## modalmaud

CinthiaZ said:


> I personally would go with the first seller. She takes pics of the bags n her possession and does not take them off of a website,  like the second seller does. BUT, I would ask them for pics of the interior. I don't know why sellers don't show these things?


Thank you very much for these quick answers!

I've sent mail to the sellers asking interior pics, it's the only way to be sure as you said!

By the way, i'm not strictly attached to theses sellers, and you, expert girls, could you tell me about ebay sellers that you know they sell authentic MK, and I could check if one of their bags please me? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sukyukia

CinthiaZ said:


> Sukyukia, you need to know that sales reps are NOT authenticators.  Here is a link ( below) of  a jet set that does not have the heat stamp but is the one with the suede interior.  and I believe this is what the sales rep was referring to. YOUR jet Set with the lining really SHOULD have the heat stamp as far as I know. I wish cdtracing or jojo would chime in here??
> After looking at it better, it is not a loose thread I am seeing, it is just one of the web lines of the honey comb lining. Also, may I ask if the rep saw your photos??
> 
> Do you have a local Macys that you can take the bag in to physically compare? I would still take it in and have them look at it. If you don't care about the value or ever possibly selling it in the future, than it doesn't matter. keep and enjoy it, I agree.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the jet Set SMALL TRAVEL tote I believe the rep was referring to, NOT yours! This one has a suede interior with NO heat stamp. Yours is LINED and should have one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...856?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2340965ed0




Good afternoon everyone!

Okay, CinthiaZ! I just got off the phone with another Michael Kors Customer Support agent. I haven't being going to a sales rep about the authenticity of the bags. I have called the actual Michael Kors Customer Service and had their support team look at photos of my bag. I told them what happened and gave them the bag letters and the date numbers from the inside Made in Vietnam tag. They looked it up in their system and the bag came up, so the bag is definitely real. 

The person I spoke with told me the bag has a manufacturing error to where it should have came with the name tag (heat stamp) but didn't. It's just a goofy manufacturing error and nothing is wrong with the bag literally. 

If not having the name tag in the bag bothers me a lot, I can return it or I can just keep it knowing it's a manufacturing error. The person I spoke with also told me, I'm still under warranty with the bag long as I have my receipt. Well, this case is officially solved and I'm happy I can now use my bag safely knowing why theirs no name tag in it. 

Thank you very much CinthiaZ!!!! I really appreciate the help again!! 

---------
Also, I went to my local Macy's store and they don't even have the bag in the store. They don't know when they will have those bags again because they sell out so fast. However, that doesn't even matter now because we know why my bag doesn't have the name tag in it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

modalmaud said:


> Hi Girls!
> I'm a newbie here and I think the job you do here is amazing!
> 
> Then I need your help about 2 sellers I follow on ebay and their MK bags :
> 
> First :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/aas*10/m.htm..._DefaultDomain_3&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Second :
> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/trade4funuk/m.html?item=151649898822&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> What do you think about them and the bags they sell ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help, I want one of these bags so badly XD


 


Sukyukia said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Okay, CinthiaZ! I just got off the phone with another Michael Kors Customer Support agent. I haven't being going to a sales rep about the authenticity of the bags. I have called the actual Michael Kors Customer Service and had their support team look at photos of my bag. I told them what happened and gave them the bag letters and the date numbers from the inside Made in Vietnam tag. They looked it up in their system and the bag came up, so the bag is definitely real.
> 
> The person I spoke with told me the bag has a manufacturing error to where it should have came with the name tag (heat stamp) but didn't. It's just a goofy manufacturing error and nothing is wrong with the bag literally.
> 
> If not having the name tag in the bag bothers me a lot, I can return it or I can just keep it knowing it's a manufacturing error. The person I spoke with also told me, I'm still under warranty with the bag long as I have my receipt. Well, this case is officially solved and I'm happy I can now use my bag safely knowing why theirs no name tag in it.
> 
> Thank you very much CinthiaZ!!!! I really appreciate the help again!!
> 
> ---------
> Also, I went to my local Macy's store and they don't even have the bag in the store. They don't know when they will have those bags again because they sell out so fast. However, that doesn't even matter now because we know why my bag doesn't have the name tag in it.


 



That's pretty much what I have been saying too. The bag is defective, bottom line. It SHOULD have that label. If it was me, I would exchange it. These bags are a lot of money not to be correct. If you ever try to sell that bag, no one will believe it is authentic, because it doesn't have that tag . That is unaccaceptable to me, but if it doesn't bother you, by all means, enjoy it. Michael Kors has NO business selling these defective bags! I am shocked! But you do what works for you. Have a great day.


----------



## CinthiaZ

modalmaud said:


> Thank you very much for these quick answers!
> 
> I've sent mail to the sellers asking interior pics, it's the only way to be sure as you said!
> 
> By the way, i'm not strictly attached to theses sellers, and you, expert girls, could you tell me about ebay sellers that you know they sell authentic MK, and I could check if one of their bags please me?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 

You are very welcome.  We are not allowed to solicit or recommend sellers here. We can only tell you if a seller is selling authentic bags or not. I can recommend that you seek out sellers that have a high feedback with a proven history of selling authentic bags. Check there present and past listings and feedback.


----------



## luju4

Yea I can't find one...


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You are very welcome.  We are not allowed to solicit or recommend sellers here. We can only tell you if a seller is selling authentic bags or not. I can recommend that you seek out sellers that have a high feedback with a proven history of selling authentic bags. Check there present and past listings and feedback.



+1   We are not allowed to promote sellers but choosing sellers with high feedback scores is one way to check.  Be sure to look at their feedback & look for sales of designer items like purses.  Check their neutral & negative feedback look at more than just the first couple of pages.


----------



## BabyCakes08

Is this an authentic MK bag?? I am about to buy it and it fits most of the criteria but I wanted to get a second opinion please :] Thank you so much!!


----------



## BabyCakes08

Hi there! I am really need to figure out weather or not this bag is real. I am about to purchase this bag and I don't want to lose $115 over it. Said it originally cost $299. I don't know what style this bag is and it doesn't have the original tags. Need help asap please! Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyCakes08 said:


> Hi there! I am really need to figure out weather or not this bag is real. I am about to purchase this bag and I don't want to lose $115 over it. Said it originally cost $299. I don't know what style this bag is and it doesn't have the original tags. Need help asap please! Thank you!


I would like to see a pic of the made in country tag, but the bag really does appear to be an authentic MK Harper signature tote.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyCakes08 said:


> Is this an authentic MK bag?? I am about to buy it and it fits most of the criteria but I wanted to get a second opinion please :] Thank you so much!!


Authentic MK HARPER Signature Tote!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyCakes08 said:


> Hi there! I am really need to figure out weather or not this bag is real. I am about to purchase this bag and I don't want to lose $115 over it. Said it originally cost $299. I don't know what style this bag is and it doesn't have the original tags. Need help asap please! Thank you!


 




WAIT! Sorry, it is not a Harper! I take it back! It is authentic though! The name is right on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember it! Let me look it up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BabyCakes08 said:


> Hi there! I am really need to figure out weather or not this bag is real. I am about to purchase this bag and I don't want to lose $115 over it. Said it originally cost $299. I don't know what style this bag is and it doesn't have the original tags. Need help asap please! Thank you!


 
It's the MK KINGSBURY signature tote. Authentic! Sorry I got it wrong the first time, but Harper was the first thing that came to mind. It is definitely the KINGSBURY. You haven't checked back yet? Did you get any of this?


----------



## Genmatt

Hello, please help me authenticate this large Selma Purple bag. Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2965009
View attachment 2965010
View attachment 2965012
View attachment 2965013
View attachment 2965014
View attachment 2965015
View attachment 2965016
View attachment 2965017


----------



## luju4

I wanted to thank you for all your help and patience. I have learned a lot about the MK  bags thanks to Cinthia and all the other ladies on here. I wish I knew of this forum before I purchased my bags but at least I got my money back and nothing is loss. What you ladies do is pretty amazing, you do this out of the goodness of your hearts, you gain nothing from it other than helping others. It takes pretty special people to do what all of you do. As I have been reading forums I think it's great all of you take the time that you do i.e. calling MK  customer service, looking at everyone's pics etc...again thank you for all your assistance and it is a shame more people are not aware of the good work you are doing, a free service that can help a lot of people. Thank you


----------



## breezyme

BabyCakes08 said:


> Hi there! I am really need to figure out weather or not this bag is real. I am about to purchase this bag and I don't want to lose $115 over it. Said it originally cost $299. I don't know what style this bag is and it doesn't have the original tags. Need help asap please! Thank you!


MY SIL Hs this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

BabyCakes08 said:


> Is this an authentic MK bag?? I am about to buy it and it fits most of the criteria but I wanted to get a second opinion please :] Thank you so much!!





CinthiaZ said:


> It's the MK KINGSBURY signature tote. Authentic! Sorry I got it wrong the first time, but Harper was the first thing that came to mind. It is definitely the KINGSBURY. You haven't checked back yet? Did you get any of this?



CinthiaZ is correct.  This bag looks like a signature Kingsbury.  To be 100%, we need to see the made in country/date tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Genmatt said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this large Selma Purple bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965009
> View attachment 2965010
> View attachment 2965012
> View attachment 2965013
> View attachment 2965014
> View attachment 2965015
> View attachment 2965016
> View attachment 2965017



Can't see the pictures.  Attachments are invalid.


----------



## Genmatt

Hi, sorry for the previous post. 
Hope this will be fine.
Thank u...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Genmatt said:


> View attachment 2965183
> View attachment 2965184
> View attachment 2965185
> View attachment 2965186
> View attachment 2965188
> View attachment 2965189
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for the previous post.
> Hope this will be fine.
> Thank u...


   Judging from the parts and pieces you have shown us , so far so good. Can you post a shot of the whole bag please so we know which style the tag is going with???


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> I wanted to thank you for all your help and patience. I have learned a lot about the MK  bags thanks to Cinthia and all the other ladies on here. I wish I knew of this forum before I purchased my bags but at least I got my money back and nothing is loss. What you ladies do is pretty amazing, you do this out of the goodness of your hearts, you gain nothing from it other than helping others. It takes pretty special people to do what all of you do. As I have been reading forums I think it's great all of you take the time that you do i.e. calling MK  customer service, looking at everyone's pics etc...again thank you for all your assistance and it is a shame more people are not aware of the good work you are doing, a free service that can help a lot of people. Thank you


  Very nice. Thank you


----------



## Genmatt

Hi Cynthia,

This is the one. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Genmatt said:


> View attachment 2965228
> 
> 
> Hi Cynthia,
> 
> This is the one. Thanks so much!!!


  OK, great. This is an authentic Selma. I figured it would be either a Selma or a Jet Set. Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## txmelody

I saw this adorable Michael Kors Cosmetic Bag on EBAY, it does not say it's authentic.  I asked, and of course she said it was...however, I have never seen MK bags with designs on them, so I am unsure.  Can someone please advise?  Link is below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281661960054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Listing number 281661960054
Seller:  materialgirl0x


----------



## CinthiaZ

txmelody said:


> I saw this adorable Michael Kors Cosmetic Bag on EBAY, it does not say it's authentic.  I asked, and of course she said it was...however, I have never seen MK bags with designs on them, so I am unsure.  Can someone please advise?  Link is below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281661960054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Listing number 281661960054
> Seller:  materialgirl0x


  I am very suspicious of the case. Please let me research it more before buying. Also this seller only has 14 feedbacks with no real history of selling authentic MK. She may THINK it is authentic, but that doesn't mean it is. I will get back to you in a few minutes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

txmelody said:


> I saw this adorable Michael Kors Cosmetic Bag on EBAY, it does not say it's authentic.  I asked, and of course she said it was...however, I have never seen MK bags with designs on them, so I am unsure.  Can someone please advise?  Link is below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281661960054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Listing number 281661960054
> Seller:  materialgirl0x




From my research, this AVIATOR cosmetic case is supposed to be an exclusive specifically designed for something called Fashion Night Out?? I did call the Michael Kors headquartes and they are not familiar with the case. The only ones selling It are individuals on Poshmark and a few LOW feedback sellers on ebay. While the case has an interior and heat stamp that appear valid, I find this very unusual and would steer clear of it myself, since I REFUSE to support criminal counterfeiters even if there is a shadow of a doubt, which there certainly is here, since MK headquarters is not familiar with this case? Also, it is not sold in ANY of their regular retail stores and outlets. 


I will contact our other authenticators here and have them take a look as well. Perhaps Jojo21 or Cdtracing is familiar with it? Please wait for one or both of them to chime in. Thank you.


----------



## JohnnyChii

Hi everyone,

on German ebay I stumbled over a nice dark-blue MK Selma bag that I'd like to give to my girlfriend for her birthday 

Item: Michael Kors Selma, dark blue
Listing number: 261846014531
Seller: ilahe2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261846014531
Comments: The seller is a private person who cannot provide a receipt, claiming that the bag was a present.

Item description translates as:
"Michael Kors Selma bag, new with labels. Model 2015. Colour: dark blue. Dimensions:35x26x16cm"

What do you think?
Does this look legit and authentic?

I'd be grateful for your help.
Looking forward to hearing from you!

Greetings from Sweden.

/Johnny


----------



## jhowen

kindly help me if authentic michael kors will be like this selma bags


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> From my research, this AVIATOR cosmetic case is supposed to be an exclusive specifically designed for something called Fashion Night Out?? I did call the Michael Kors headquartes and they are not familiar with the case. The only ones selling It are individuals on Poshmark and a few LOW feedback sellers on ebay. While the case has an interior and heat stamp that appear valid, I find this very unusual and would steer clear of it myself, since I REFUSE to support criminal counterfeiters even if there is a shadow of a doubt, which there certainly is here, since MK headquarters is not familiar with this case? Also, it is not sold in ANY of their regular retail stores and outlets.
> 
> 
> I will contact our other authenticators here and have them take a look as well. Perhaps Jojo21 or Cdtracing is familiar with it? Please wait for one or both of them to chime in. Thank you.



I have done some research on this & have found out pretty much the same as CinthiaZ.  I have never seen this & have only seen it sold by a few individuals on Poshmark or Ebay.  While the interior looks authentic, I am suspicious of it.  I think this is a pass IMO.


----------



## jhowen

another photo


----------



## cdtracing

JohnnyChii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> on German ebay I stumbled over a nice dark-blue MK Selma bag that I'd like to give to my girlfriend for her birthday
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma, dark blue
> Listing number: 261846014531
> Seller: ilahe2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261846014531
> Comments: The seller is a private person who cannot provide a receipt, claiming that the bag was a present.
> 
> Item description translates as:
> "Michael Kors Selma bag, new with labels. Model 2015. Colour: dark blue. Dimensions:35x26x16cm"
> 
> What do you think?
> Does this look legit and authentic?
> 
> I'd be grateful for your help.
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Greetings from Sweden.
> 
> /Johnny



Pictures are blurry but I believe this is authentic.


----------



## melbo

jhowen said:


> kindly help me if authentic michael kors will be like this selma bags



Cannot authenticate from this picture alone. Please upload more showing different angles of the bag, along with the lining.


----------



## cdtracing

jhowen said:


> kindly help me if authentic michael kors will be like this selma bags



First picture posted but not the second one.  Please read the 1st post of this thread or see the list of pictures in our sig line for the proper format.  Evaluation cannot be done from the one picture posted.
Thanks.


----------



## jojon21

txmelody said:


> I saw this adorable Michael Kors Cosmetic Bag on EBAY, it does not say it's authentic.  I asked, and of course she said it was...however, I have never seen MK bags with designs on them, so I am unsure.  Can someone please advise?  Link is below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281661960054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Listing number 281661960054
> Seller:  materialgirl0x



After researching this item, I believe it is an authentic Aviator Cosmetic Bag. It was made specifically for the Fashion Night Out in NYC in 2012 - very cute item!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> After researching this item, I believe it is an authentic Aviator Cosmetic Bag. It was made specifically for the Fashion Night Out in NYC in 2012 - very cute item!


  Thanks Jojo! I was wondering about this and I too saw that it was designed special for this "Fashion Night Out" but was concerned because the rep at MK headquarters could not find it anywhere in their system? It really does have all the right specs however and those reps really don't have ALL information, I have found. Also, the OP has never responded? Weird


----------



## edwdel15

hi can someone please help me authenticate this michael kors tote. I bought it from a shop that sells designer purses called style encore. I cannot tell if this is fake or not. Can you also tell me what kind of tote it is? thank you
i took these pictures
front






back





bottom





side with view of stitching





interior





engraving





michael kors on the gold part of shoulder strap





and finally the made in china with number tag


----------



## CinthiaZ

edwdel15 said:


> hi can someone please help me authenticate this michael kors tote. I bought it from a shop that sells designer purses called style encore. I cannot tell if this is fake or not. Can you also tell me what kind of tote it is? thank you
> i took these pictures
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side with view of stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael kors on the gold part of shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the made in china with number tag


 

The bag is authentic Michael Kors. Not sure what it is called other than a Signature tote. It could be a Jet set signature tote, but not certain. It has all the correct markings of an authentic signature MK.


----------



## edwdel15

I'm glad to know it's authentic. Thank you very much for your answer. Im just confused. It does look like a jet set tote but it does not have the two pockets on the side of the tote and it has no zipper. It just clicks shut. I spent a lot of time trying to find the exact tote and so far no luck.


----------



## CinthiaZ

edwdel15 said:


> I'm glad to know it's authentic. Thank you very much for your answer. Im just confused. It does look like a jet set tote but it does not have the two pockets on the side of the tote and it has no zipper. It just clicks shut. I spent a lot of time trying to find the exact tote and so far no luck.


  We do have an identify this Michael Kors thread. Maybe someone there will know. Not all of the Jet Sets have side outer pockets, or zipper tops. There are many that are regular totes with the magnetic snap. It may not even come from from any certain collection, as not all of his bags belong to one.


----------



## luisa94

hello
i just purchased a selma medium navy.
i want to ask the expert here, is it authentic?
it was made from indonesia and some of the stitches are not even

Name: Michael Kors Selma Navy Medium
Seller: slashstore from instagram
Item Numbers: 30f4geqs2L

thank you very muchh! i wanna ask to the expert


----------



## Jules4star

Hi 
I am new here, and have bought a bag from ebay (Used) I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it is real? I think it may be an old bag, but the lining has made me question it? I can send it back and ask for a full refund if it isn't genuine. Thankyou for your help in advance! 

Here is the ebay link??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/soft-thic...7ZnTyGOj7ohUCC7x%2BFM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## gpcb46

Can you please authenticate these bags?
Michael Kors Fulton Large Top Zip Shoulder Bag
Ebay Auction
Item Number 391050263348
Seller - Justjhome01
http://www.ebay.com/itm/39105026334...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391050263348&_rdc=1


Comments: The seller has the price listed as $278 but I have also seen this bag listed as $398 so I am really confused. Seems like a large bag for the price.

Also there is another of the same bag which is Item No: 151635268331

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15163526833...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151635268331&_rdc=1 

This bag is a little more money. Thanking you in advance for any help you can give me before I purchase one of these bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

The bag does appear to be an authentic vintage MK but need photos of the interior to be certain.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jules4star said:


> Hi
> I am new here, and have bought a bag from ebay (Used) I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it is real? I think it may be an old bag, but the lining has made me question it? I can send it back and ask for a full refund if it isn't genuine. Thankyou for your help in advance!
> 
> Here is the ebay link??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/soft-thic...j7ohUCC7x%2BFM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag does appear to be an authentic MK vintage bag but we need photos of the interior lining and tags, to be certain. Please post a photo of the lining, heat stamp and made in country tag. The linings are different on the vintage bags. We need to SEE it. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gpcb46 said:


> Can you please authenticate these bags?
> Michael Kors Fulton Large Top Zip Shoulder Bag
> Ebay Auction
> Item Number 391050263348
> Seller - Justjhome01
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39105026334...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391050263348&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Comments: The seller has the price listed as $278 but I have also seen this bag listed as $398 so I am really confused. Seems like a large bag for the price.
> 
> Also there is another of the same bag which is Item No: 151635268331
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15163526833...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151635268331&_rdc=1
> 
> This bag is a little more money. Thanking you in advance for any help you can give me before I purchase one of these bags.




I am confident these bags are authentic, but more close ups of the interior would be helpful. I checked this TOP RATED seller's other listings , past and present, and she is selling authentic bags. Sellers will often find sales at the outlets and buy them to resell, which explains the low pricing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luisa94 said:


> hello
> i just purchased a selma medium navy.
> i want to ask the expert here, is it authentic?
> it was made from indonesia and some of the stitches are not even
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Selma Navy Medium
> Seller: slashstore from instagram
> Item Numbers: 30f4geqs2L
> 
> thank you very muchh! i wanna ask to the expert






This bag is an authentic Selma. Some of the bags that sold in the outlets are not always perfect. It is definitely authentic.


----------



## Jules4star

Please could someone tell me how to post photos please? They are on my desktop??


----------



## luju4

Cinthia  I got to thinking about something you said and just want to ask you a quick question ...you said you are familiar with the bag but for me to look for the country tag and like I said I didn't find. I just want to verify definitely if it doesn't have the country tag then it is not authentic? This particular bag should have? Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jules4star

CinthiaZ said:


> Jules4star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am new here, and have bought a bag from ebay (Used) I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it is real? I think it may be an old bag, but the lining has made me question it? I can send it back and ask for a full refund if it isn't genuine. Thankyou for your help in advance!
> 
> Here is the ebay link??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/soft-thic...j7ohUCC7x%2BFM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag does appear to be an authentic MK vintage bag but we need photos of the interior lining and tags, to be certain. Please post a photo of the lining, heat stamp and made in country tag. The linings are different on the vintage bags. We need to SEE it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou but please could you tell me how to post photos from my desktop?? Thankyou
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

edwdel15 said:


> hi can someone please help me authenticate this michael kors tote. I bought it from a shop that sells designer purses called style encore. I cannot tell if this is fake or not. Can you also tell me what kind of tote it is? thank you
> i took these pictures
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side with view of stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engraving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael kors on the gold part of shoulder strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the made in china with number tag





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic Michael Kors. Not sure what it is called other than a Signature tote. It could be a Jet set signature tote, but not certain. It has all the correct markings of an authentic signature MK.



I agree with CinthiaZ, it's authentic.  It looks like the Jet Set medium Signature Tote.


----------



## cdtracing

luisa94 said:


> hello
> i just purchased a selma medium navy.
> i want to ask the expert here, is it authentic?
> it was made from indonesia and some of the stitches are not even
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Selma Navy Medium
> Seller: slashstore from instagram
> Item Numbers: 30f4geqs2L
> 
> thank you very muchh! i wanna ask to the expert





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is an authentic Selma. Some of the bags that sold in the outlets are not always perfect. It is definitely authentic.



Agreed. It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Jules4star said:


> Hi
> I am new here, and have bought a bag from ebay (Used) I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it is real? I think it may be an old bag, but the lining has made me question it? I can send it back and ask for a full refund if it isn't genuine. Thankyou for your help in advance!
> 
> Here is the ebay link??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/soft-thic...7ZnTyGOj7ohUCC7x%2BFM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





CinthiaZ said:


> Jules4star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I am new here, and have bought a bag from ebay (Used) I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if it is real? I think it may be an old bag, but the lining has made me question it? I can send it back and ask for a full refund if it isn't genuine. Thankyou for your help in advance!
> 
> Here is the ebay link??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/soft-thic...j7ohUCC7x%2BFM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag does appear to be an authentic MK vintage bag but we need photos of the interior lining and tags, to be certain. Please post a photo of the lining, heat stamp and made in country tag. The linings are different on the vintage bags. We need to SEE it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like CinthiaZ has stated, this bag appears to be a vintage MK.  However, we need to see pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heat stamp & made in country tag to be sure.  Please post the necessary pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

luju4 said:


> Cinthia  I got to thinking about something you said and just want to ask you a quick question ...you said you are familiar with the bag but for me to look for the country tag and like I said I didn't find. I just want to verify definitely if it doesn't have the country tag then it is not authentic? This particular bag should have? Thank you!!!!


   Please remind me which bag it is again? I see so many of them here. Yes, it needs to have a tag with the country made in. There are a FEW, and I mean VERY few, that do not have them. Which bag are you talking about? I don't feel like looking it up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jules4star said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou but please could you tell me how to post photos from my desktop?? Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Hit reply, then look at your options for posting pics after you hit reply to my thread. Paper clip means you can add a jpeg or photo file. You can also add the links to your pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

Jules4star said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou but please could you tell me how to post photos from my desktop?? Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure your pictures are not too large to post.  They need to be under 1000 pixels.
> 
> Under Reply to Thread, there's a section called Additional Options. Under that is a box called Attach Files. Click on Manage Attachments & you can load pictures from there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jules4star

I think I've managed? This is the plate on the front, and there isn't a "made in" tag? The lining is a thick material?


----------



## cdtracing

gpcb46 said:


> Can you please authenticate these bags?
> Michael Kors Fulton Large Top Zip Shoulder Bag
> Ebay Auction
> Item Number 391050263348
> Seller - Justjhome01
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39105026334...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=391050263348&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Comments: The seller has the price listed as $278 but I have also seen this bag listed as $398 so I am really confused. Seems like a large bag for the price.
> 
> Also there is another of the same bag which is Item No: 151635268331
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15163526833...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151635268331&_rdc=1
> 
> This bag is a little more money. Thanking you in advance for any help you can give me before I purchase one of these bags.





CinthiaZ said:


> I am confident these bags are authentic, but more close ups of the interior would be helpful. I checked this TOP RATED seller's other listings , past and present, and she is selling authentic bags. Sellers will often find sales at the outlets and buy them to resell, which explains the low pricing.



These both appear authentic.  I would like to see pictures of the interior of the first listing instead of stock pictures from the internet.  The second listing has a picture of the interior but it's not very clear.  Clear pictures of the interior lining & stitching, heat stamp, & made in country/date tag would be necessary to say 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

Jules4star said:


> I think I've managed? This is the plate on the front, and there isn't a "made in" tag? The lining is a thick material?



I believe this is an authentic vintage Michael Kors bag.


----------



## Jules4star

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is an authentic vintage Michael Kors bag.



Thankyou very much for your help. Very much appreciated!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jules4star said:


> I think I've managed? This is the plate on the front, and there isn't a "made in" tag? The lining is a thick material?


 I agree with cdtracing that this is an authentic vintage bag, but I am concerned the made in country tag is not there??  Please look very hard in the folds of the lining on the left side of the bag. It should be there.


----------



## Jules4star

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with cdtracing that this is an authentic vintage bag, but I am concerned the made in country tag is not there??  Please look very hard in the folds of the lining on the left side of the bag. It should be there.


Wow! You people are good! Ive pulled the inside out, and yes, there is a tag tucked in the corner&#8230;MADE IN CHINA A-0801. 
Does that tell you anything about how old it is etc?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jules4star said:


> Wow! You people are good! Ive pulled the inside out, and yes, there is a tag tucked in the corner&#8230;MADE IN CHINA A-0801.
> Does that tell you anything about how old it is etc?


Yes, the bag is from August of 2001. It is an lovely authentic vintage bag. Glad that tag is there or it would not be authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## luisa94

cdtracing said:


> Agreed. It's authentic.



Thank you!)))


----------



## luisa94

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is an authentic Selma. Some of the bags that sold in the outlets are not always perfect. It is definitely authentic.



Thank you! I really confused but you guys help me.


----------



## edwdel15

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, the bag is from August of 2001. It is an lovely authentic vintage bag. Glad that tag is there or it would not be authentic. Enjoy!



Cinthia you were right. I looked on ebay and I think I found the same exact jet tote except in a different color. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/231538225522?nav=SEARCH

thank you. Everyone Is very helpful.


----------



## gpcb46

Hi,
Thanks for your help.  You stated bags are vintage? They both state they are new.  Do you know how old these bags are? Thanks again. 
Gpcb46


----------



## JohnnyChii

cdtracing said:


> Pictures are blurry but I believe this is authentic.


Thank you very much 
Btw, you guys are awesome!


----------



## cdtracing

JohnnyChii said:


> Thank you very much
> Btw, you guys are awesome!



You're welcome.  We try to give the best evaluations we can.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gpcb46 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your help.  You stated bags are vintage? They both state they are new.  Do you know how old these bags are? Thanks again.
> Gpcb46


   A bag can still be New With Tags and a vintage design. Many vintage bags are still available new, because all of them were not sold. These bags will often end up at the retail outlets for a discounted price and many ebay sellers buy them to resell and make a profit. While that particular vintage design is no longer produced, there are still many of them in circulation. You are still getting a good bargain because when the bag first came out, the price was much higher at what it originally retailed for. Hope this helps you understand. It's all part of the retail market. I can not tell you how old they are without seeing the date code tag, which the seller does not show, but I am guessing from the early 2000s?


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I have been gone, but hopefully our other two Amigos, Cdtracing and jojo21, have informed you that your bag is authentic!



Thanks Cynthia for ur confirmation!!


----------



## Rayech

Hi this is my first post and I've just purchased a Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel from ebay and I have a 50/50 feeling it's not authentic due to some factors. I've also heard of really really similar look alikes from china that are hard to tell from the real ones. I researched a lot after I bought the bag and some red flags popped up :\

Ebay username: hafiiz01
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...04?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf7e84358

So to start off this ebay user had 4 other listings for this same bag (I thought he was just really desperate to get rid of it) and after I bought one of them he didn't take down the other listings so he must have another 3 instock  also i asked where he got the bags from and he said USA. He was also really quick to give me a $20 discount which I feel is a lot if your bag is only going for $285 incld post.

The bag looks really really legit but then again this is my first bag in Saffiano Leather. The stitching, logo, handles, zipper, serial tags looks really authentic:  

http://postimg.org/image/lkuzzl711/ 
http://s17.postimg.org/pigaer52n/bagside.jpg

BUT when the bag arrived, the handles and shoulder strap weren't wrapped in paper tissue only the zipper tab was which got me thinking he might have removed the plastic which they originally came in. Although it arrived completely wrapped in paper tissue it was also encased in plastic which said "Made in China" even though on the little tab inside of the bag it said made in indonesia a1-1501?

http://s16.postimg.org/qf6l5t01h/bagzipper_2.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/8d7f1movj/bagplastic.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/hbdteiy95/bag_tag.jpg

2nd thing is in the bag, at the bottom, the MK logos when I have the bag facing me, is actually NOT facing me (I saw an older post on this thread and referenced) 

http://s10.postimg.org/uoq58mhux/baginterior.jpg

The letter spacing on the tag looked a little off when I compared it to other tags online.

http://s8.postimg.org/vdi8vpmyd/bagnumbertag.jpg

The bit that says "Michael Kors" on the leather tab is actually slanted u may not be able to see that one clearly.

http://s27.postimg.org/4waqaphnn/bagleathertab.jpg

If anyone can help that would be great I really want to know if it's real. or fake.


----------



## gpcb46

Good Morning,

Can you please authenticate this ebay bag. I am interested in it but am not sure if Michael Kors every had a small logo such as on this bag. Thanking you in advance for all your help. Is this a vintage bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20126382833...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=201263828339&_rdc=1


----------



## cdtracing

gpcb46 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this ebay bag. I am interested in it but am not sure if Michael Kors every had a small logo such as on this bag. Thanking you in advance for all your help. Is this a vintage bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20126382833...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=201263828339&_rdc=1



This listing has ended but from the pictures posted, it appears to be an older MK.  I am unfamiliar with this style but some things look correct.  It would be helpful to see a clear picture of the interior, interior stitching & the made in country/date tag inside the bag.  Did you purchase this bag?  If you did, please post the necessary pictures & link your original inquiry when you receive it so we can evaluate further.


----------



## cdtracing

Rayech said:


> Hi this is my first post and I've just purchased a Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel from ebay and I have a 50/50 feeling it's not authentic due to some factors. I've also heard of really really similar look alikes from china that are hard to tell from the real ones. I researched a lot after I bought the bag and some red flags popped up :\
> 
> Ebay username: hafiiz01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...04?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf7e84358
> 
> So to start off this ebay user had 4 other listings for this same bag (I thought he was just really desperate to get rid of it) and after I bought one of them he didn't take down the other listings so he must have another 3 instock  also i asked where he got the bags from and he said USA. He was also really quick to give me a $20 discount which I feel is a lot if your bag is only going for $285 incld post.
> 
> The bag looks really really legit but then again this is my first bag in Saffiano Leather. The stitching, logo, handles, zipper, serial tags looks really authentic:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lkuzzl711/
> http://s17.postimg.org/pigaer52n/bagside.jpg
> 
> BUT when the bag arrived, the handles and shoulder strap weren't wrapped in paper tissue only the zipper tab was which got me thinking he might have removed the plastic which they originally came in. Although it arrived completely wrapped in paper tissue it was also encased in plastic which said "Made in China" even though on the little tab inside of the bag it said made in indonesia a1-1501?
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/qf6l5t01h/bagzipper_2.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/8d7f1movj/bagplastic.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/hbdteiy95/bag_tag.jpg
> 
> 2nd thing is in the bag, at the bottom, the MK logos when I have the bag facing me, is actually NOT facing me (I saw an older post on this thread and referenced)
> 
> http://s10.postimg.org/uoq58mhux/baginterior.jpg
> 
> The letter spacing on the tag looked a little off when I compared it to other tags online.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/vdi8vpmyd/bagnumbertag.jpg
> 
> The bit that says "Michael Kors" on the leather tab is actually slanted u may not be able to see that one clearly.
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/4waqaphnn/bagleathertab.jpg
> 
> If anyone can help that would be great I really want to know if it's real. or fake.



I have looked at all the pictures & the only thing I see that's different is the lining at the bottom is not facing forward.  I went & even double checked my Selma's against your picture & all of mine face forward.  This bag looks correct elsewhere & the saffiano leather looks correct.

Michael Michael Kors does have a factory in China as well as Indonesia, Turkey, & Philippines.  I think your bag is authentic but would like for the other 2 authenticators on this forum to weigh in with their opinions.  It's always good to get a consensus.  I'll send them an email & ask them to have a look.


----------



## Kinga

Hello my name is Kinga and im from Poland. 
In early April i bought my Michael Kors Jet Set in a small boutique in Szczecin (Poland). I would like to ask you my experienced ladies to verify pictures below.
Thank u


----------



## Kinga

and some more pics  Id like to add  that the bags label says "Made in Philippines" . Is everything ok?


----------



## agnes_rataj

Hi girls, what do you think about this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Kinga said:


> Hello my name is Kinga and im from Poland.
> In early April i bought my Michael Kors Jet Set in a small boutique in Szczecin (Poland). I would like to ask you my experienced ladies to verify pictures below.
> Thank u





Kinga said:


> and some more pics  Id like to add  that the bags label says "Made in Philippines" . Is everything ok?



Thank you for the clear, excellent pictures.  Yes, your bag is authentic.  Love the Claret color!


----------



## Kinga

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the clear, excellent pictures.  Yes, your bag is authentic.  Love the Claret color!


thank u so much cdtracing. I love the claret color too.  Hmm what about zippers? Its not YKK but hmm let me think N7 ? Is it good? Oh and i have one more question. My dust bag is a little different the letters do not shine very much Pics below


----------



## cdtracing

agnes_rataj said:


> Hi girls, what do you think about this bag?



I would like to see clear pictures of the whole interior of the bag, the interior stitching at the pockets, the handles & views of the bag front & rear.


----------



## cdtracing

Kinga said:


> thank u so much cdtracing. I love the claret color too.  Hmm what about zippers? Its not YKK but hmm let me think N7 ? Is it good? Oh and i have one more question. My dust bag is a little different the letters does not shine very much Pics below



Zipper is fine; they don't all have YKK zippers & your dust bag is authentic as well.


----------



## Kinga

cdtracing said:


> Zipper is fine; they don't all have YKK zippers & your dust bag is authentic as well.


Thank u so so soooo much  Now i can by fully satisfied with my purchase


----------



## agnes_rataj

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see clear pictures of the whole interior of the bag, the interior stitching at the pockets, the handles & views of the bag front & rear.



thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

kinga said:


> and some more pics  id like to add  that the bags label says "made in philippines" . Is everything ok?


 


authentic!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

agnes_rataj said:


> thank you


 


Looks good, but would like to see the 'made in country ' tag. Please post a pic of it, thank you.


----------



## agnes_rataj

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks good, but would like to see the 'made in country ' tag. Please post a pic of it, thank you.



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...7-authenticate-this-michael-kors-dsc_0531.jpg


----------



## Kinga

CinthiaZ said:


> authentic!!


Thanks for answear Cinthia


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rayech said:


> Hi this is my first post and I've just purchased a Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel from ebay and I have a 50/50 feeling it's not authentic due to some factors. I've also heard of really really similar look alikes from china that are hard to tell from the real ones. I researched a lot after I bought the bag and some red flags popped up :\
> 
> Ebay username: hafiiz01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...04?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf7e84358
> 
> So to start off this ebay user had 4 other listings for this same bag (I thought he was just really desperate to get rid of it) and after I bought one of them he didn't take down the other listings so he must have another 3 instock  also i asked where he got the bags from and he said USA. He was also really quick to give me a $20 discount which I feel is a lot if your bag is only going for $285 incld post.
> 
> The bag looks really really legit but then again this is my first bag in Saffiano Leather. The stitching, logo, handles, zipper, serial tags looks really authentic:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lkuzzl711/
> http://s17.postimg.org/pigaer52n/bagside.jpg
> 
> BUT when the bag arrived, the handles and shoulder strap weren't wrapped in paper tissue only the zipper tab was which got me thinking he might have removed the plastic which they originally came in. Although it arrived completely wrapped in paper tissue it was also encased in plastic which said "Made in China" even though on the little tab inside of the bag it said made in indonesia a1-1501?
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/qf6l5t01h/bagzipper_2.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/8d7f1movj/bagplastic.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/hbdteiy95/bag_tag.jpg
> 
> 2nd thing is in the bag, at the bottom, the MK logos when I have the bag facing me, is actually NOT facing me (I saw an older post on this thread and referenced)
> 
> http://s10.postimg.org/uoq58mhux/baginterior.jpg
> 
> The letter spacing on the tag looked a little off when I compared it to other tags online.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/vdi8vpmyd/bagnumbertag.jpg
> 
> The bit that says "Michael Kors" on the leather tab is actually slanted u may not be able to see that one clearly.
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/4waqaphnn/bagleathertab.jpg
> 
> If anyone can help that would be great I really want to know if it's real. or fake.


 

This bag is authentic. Indonesia is a country the bags are made in. The seller probably used the same outline for each listing of the Selmas he had and forgot to change that part. I have done this myself. It is a common error, while trying to save time, to use the same listing outline for similar bags. 
 However, this seller should not confuse buyers by using the same pics for each listing. This is just pure laziness! lol! However, the bags are all authentic. I did check his past and present listings and they all look good. 

Also, each country made in and depending what year it was made, there will be variances in the bags. They will not all be identical. This bag has all the necessary indications to show that it is an authentic Selma. The seller most likely purchased them at the outlet store for a steal,  and was able to pass along the savings. No worries! Your Selma is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

agnes_rataj said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...7-authenticate-this-michael-kors-dsc_0531.jpg




Definitely authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gpcb46 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this ebay bag. I am interested in it but am not sure if Michael Kors every had a small logo such as on this bag. Thanking you in advance for all your help. Is this a vintage bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201263828339?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_npmv%3D3%26_from%3DR40%257CR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D201263828339%26_rdc%3D1


 


cdtracing said:


> This listing has ended but from the pictures posted, it appears to be an older MK.  I am unfamiliar with this style but some things look correct.  It would be helpful to see a clear picture of the interior, interior stitching & the made in country/date tag inside the bag.  Did you purchase this bag?  If you did, please post the necessary pictures & link your original inquiry when you receive it so we can evaluate further.


 




The bag has been relisted so no one has purchased it yet. This is a MK Claret and I deem the bag to be authentic. It is similar to the Jensen series and yes , it is an older design. The older MK bags were very well and better made, in my opinion. This is listed by a Top Rated seller who has been selling authentic only for a very long time with a perfect reputation.. I would not hesitate to buy from this seller.  While it would be nice to see the made in country tag, these earlier models were rarely , if ever faked back then. I am certain this bag is authentic. Here is the new listing if you are still interested.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...AG-PURSE-GOLD-TONE-HARDWARE-NWD-/201335816101?


----------



## agnes_rataj

CinthiaZ said:


> Definitely authentic!



Thank You Cinthia!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Kinga said:


> and some more pics  Id like to add  that the bags label says "Made in Philippines" . Is everything ok?




Authentic and yes, they are producing MK in the Philippines now. I agree with CD, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## Kinga

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic and yes, they are producing MK in the Philippines now. I agree with CD, that color is gorgeous!


Thank U ladies again


----------



## cdtracing

agnes_rataj said:


> thank you





CinthiaZ said:


> Definitely authentic!



After seeing more pictures, I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Rayech said:


> Hi this is my first post and I've just purchased a Michael Kors Selma Large Satchel from ebay and I have a 50/50 feeling it's not authentic due to some factors. I've also heard of really really similar look alikes from china that are hard to tell from the real ones. I researched a lot after I bought the bag and some red flags popped up :\
> 
> Ebay username: hafiiz01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...04?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cf7e84358
> 
> So to start off this ebay user had 4 other listings for this same bag (I thought he was just really desperate to get rid of it) and after I bought one of them he didn't take down the other listings so he must have another 3 instock  also i asked where he got the bags from and he said USA. He was also really quick to give me a $20 discount which I feel is a lot if your bag is only going for $285 incld post.
> 
> The bag looks really really legit but then again this is my first bag in Saffiano Leather. The stitching, logo, handles, zipper, serial tags looks really authentic:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lkuzzl711/
> http://s17.postimg.org/pigaer52n/bagside.jpg
> 
> BUT when the bag arrived, the handles and shoulder strap weren't wrapped in paper tissue only the zipper tab was which got me thinking he might have removed the plastic which they originally came in. Although it arrived completely wrapped in paper tissue it was also encased in plastic which said "Made in China" even though on the little tab inside of the bag it said made in indonesia a1-1501?
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/qf6l5t01h/bagzipper_2.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/8d7f1movj/bagplastic.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/hbdteiy95/bag_tag.jpg
> 
> 2nd thing is in the bag, at the bottom, the MK logos when I have the bag facing me, is actually NOT facing me (I saw an older post on this thread and referenced)
> 
> http://s10.postimg.org/uoq58mhux/baginterior.jpg
> 
> The letter spacing on the tag looked a little off when I compared it to other tags online.
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/vdi8vpmyd/bagnumbertag.jpg
> 
> The bit that says "Michael Kors" on the leather tab is actually slanted u may not be able to see that one clearly.
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/4waqaphnn/bagleathertab.jpg
> 
> If anyone can help that would be great I really want to know if it's real. or fake.





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic. Indonesia is a country the bags are made in. The seller probably used the same outline for each listing of the Selmas he had and forgot to change that part. I have done this myself. It is a common error, while trying to save time, to use the same listing outline for similar bags.
> However, this seller should not confuse buyers by using the same pics for each listing. This is just pure laziness! lol! However, the bags are all authentic. I did check his past and present listings and they all look good.
> 
> Also, each country made in and depending what year it was made, there will be variances in the bags. They will not all be identical. This bag has all the necessary indications to show that it is an authentic Selma. The seller most likely purchased them at the outlet store for a steal,  and was able to pass along the savings. No worries! Your Selma is authentic.



The only problem I saw with this bag was the bottom of the lining & apparently, it's a factory slip because the production has been sped up.  That would account for the great price you got.  But, I agree with CinthiaZ that it's authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The only problem I saw with this bag was the bottom of the lining & apparently, it's a factory slip because the production has been sped up.  That would account for the great price you got.  But, I agree with CinthiaZ that it's authentic.


 


The problems I am seeing with these more popular saffiano bags, is that the demand is so high, MK is speeding up production and getting very sloppy with them. We have even had a case where the Heat Stamp was missing! MK admitted it was a defect and said they would replace it, but I am disappointed they are letting these bags pass through quality control! It's all about supply and demand, and the demand is so high, they can barely keep up with it and losing quality for more quantity. They are all minor things like the lining in backwards, stitching, etc,  but that one without the Heat stamp is UNACCEPTABLE!! No one wil believe that bag is authentic without the heat stamp! I would have sent it back!  SAD!


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

Hi ive never done this before so i apologize in advance if i do something wrong. Im from canada and just bought a large michael kors hamilton with matching wallet for $120 off of kijiji. I know most of the differences between fake and authentic mk bags but id like your opinions! 

http://postimg.org/gallery/27vwchte8/


----------



## cdtracing

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Hi ive never done this before so i apologize in advance if i do something wrong. Im from canada and just bought a large michael kors hamilton with matching wallet for $120 off of kijiji. I know most of the differences between fake and authentic mk bags but id like your opinions!
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/27vwchte8/



I would say this is an older soft leather Hamilton from 2013 & it's authentic.  I believe the wallet is also authentic but would like to see a picture of the interior of the wallet & the zipper pull.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Hi ive never done this before so i apologize in advance if i do something wrong. Im from canada and just bought a large michael kors hamilton with matching wallet for $120 off of kijiji. I know most of the differences between fake and authentic mk bags but id like your opinions!
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/27vwchte8/[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree with Cdtracing, the bag is authentic! I love these older versions with the thick cotton linings! They were so well made. Good deal! But yes, we need to see the interior tags on the wallet.


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

Ok great news thanks so much i really appreciate the fast reply!  here are the pics of the wallet - 
http://postimg.org/gallery/n06e93d4/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Ok great news thanks so much i really appreciate the fast reply!  here are the pics of the wallet -
> http://postimg.org/gallery/n06e93d4/


 


Authentic!


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!


Thanks so much


----------



## cdtracing

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Ok great news thanks so much i really appreciate the fast reply!  here are the pics of the wallet -
> http://postimg.org/gallery/n06e93d4/



Wallet is authentic.


----------



## Rayech

cdtracing said:


> I have looked at all the pictures & the only thing I see that's different is the lining at the bottom is not facing forward.  I went & even double checked my Selma's against your picture & all of mine face forward.  This bag looks correct elsewhere & the saffiano leather looks correct.
> 
> Michael Michael Kors does have a factory in China as well as Indonesia, Turkey, & Philippines.  I think your bag is authentic but would like for the other 2 authenticators on this forum to weigh in with their opinions.  It's always good to get a consensus.  I'll send them an email & ask them to have a look.


Thank you so much for your input! So I heard that MK never ships their items with plastic wrappers over the handles and body strap is that right? And also the logo at the front of the bag. I've just seen some ebay sellers claim it's authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOR-SALE...26?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0366abe


----------



## CinthiaZ

Rayech said:


> Thank you so much for your input! So I heard that MK never ships their items with plastic wrappers over the handles and body strap is that right? And also the logo at the front of the bag. I've just seen some ebay sellers claim it's authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOR-SALE...H_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0366abe[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What you heard was true at one time, but has changed. Michael Kors DOES wrap their handles and trim in plastic now. They come in either / or.
> I am not sure what "ebay sellers claim it's authentic"??? What are they claiming? What about the logo?? Please clarify.
> 
> 
> Here is a thread to read about several false rumors being spread on the internet regarding Michael Kors. The 'wrapped in plastic or tissue' is thoroughly discussed there. Hopefully this will help.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html


----------



## boyoverboard

Hello there, I wondered if you would mind checking this watch for me, please. I'm a little concerned about the steel part on the back (should there be an MK logo in the centre?) and also the little tag that is attached to the bracelet looks a little strange to me, different to the text on the booklet I received with it. Not sure if I'm just being paranoid! Thanks so much. 

Item name: BRAND NEW MICHAEL KORS LADIES 'MK5191'
Item number: 181699549930
Seller ID: watchesforevermarco 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181699549930

My own images:


----------



## boyoverboard

Continued from above:












Thanks again!


----------



## CinthiaZ

boyoverboard said:


> Continued from above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 

We mostly authenticate handbags here in the PURSE forum, however , we do have an MK Watches and jewelry thread. I did check out the seller you purchased from and she appears to be selling authentic items. The paperwork looks fine. I believe it is authentic. Please go to this thread. You compare others photos with yours,  and ask other ladies who own these watches. I am sure they can help you better, there. Here is the link to the thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-jewelry-and-watches-893933.html


----------



## boyoverboard

Will do, thank you very much! 



CinthiaZ said:


> We mostly authenticate handbags here in the PURSE forum, however , we do have an MK Watches and jewelry thread. I did check out the seller you purchased from and she appears to be selling authentic items. The paperwork looks fine. I believe it is authentic. Please go to this thread. You compare others photos with yours,  and ask other ladies who own these watches. I am sure they can help you better, there. Here is the link to the thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-jewelry-and-watches-893933.html


----------



## cdtracing

Rayech said:


> Thank you so much for your input! So I heard that MK never ships their items with plastic wrappers over the handles and body strap is that right? And also the logo at the front of the bag. I've just seen some ebay sellers claim it's authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOR-SALE...26?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0366abe



There are not enough pictures of what is needed in order to verify authenticity of this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

boyoverboard said:


> Hello there, I wondered if you would mind checking this watch for me, please. I'm a little concerned about the steel part on the back (should there be an MK logo in the centre?) and also the little tag that is attached to the bracelet looks a little strange to me, different to the text on the booklet I received with it. Not sure if I'm just being paranoid! Thanks so much.
> 
> Item name: BRAND NEW MICHAEL KORS LADIES 'MK5191'
> Item number: 181699549930
> Seller ID: watchesforevermarco
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181699549930
> 
> My own images:



I'm not an authority of MK watches but I'm wary of the fact the the MK tag & care card are two different colors...one is yellow & the other is tan.  I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## boyoverboard

I know, I'm concerned about that too. The watch itself doesn't look iffy to me, except that I have a gold MK watch that I know is authentic and the back looks different to this one, in that it says 'Michael Kors' across the centre and this one is blank.

Can anyone else comment on whether this tag looks legit? Thanks.



cdtracing said:


> I'm not an authority of MK watches but I'm wary of the fact the the MK tag & care card are two different colors...one is yellow & the other is tan.  I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## boyoverboard

CinthiaZ said:


> We mostly authenticate handbags here in the PURSE forum, however , we do have an MK Watches and jewelry thread. I did check out the seller you purchased from and she appears to be selling authentic items. The paperwork looks fine. I believe it is authentic. Please go to this thread. You compare others photos with yours,  and ask other ladies who own these watches. I am sure they can help you better, there. Here is the link to the thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/mk-jewelry-and-watches-893933.html



Hi again. Sorry to ask you again, but are you sure this paperwork looks authentic to you? The more I look at it, it doesn't look right - the booklet or the tag. I've attached the image of the box and booklet that the seller has on the item listing, as well as the image I posted earlier of what I actually received. It looks completely different - different lettering and it doesn't align properly. I had a look through the thread you suggested, but I couldn't see the same watch and many people have posted what appear to be stock photos, so it was hard to see any other tags I could compare with. Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## melbo

boyoverboard said:


> Hi again. Sorry to ask you again, but are you sure this paperwork looks authentic to you? The more I look at it, it doesn't look right - the booklet or the tag. I've attached the image of the box and booklet that the seller has on the item listing, as well as the image I posted earlier of what I actually received. It looks completely different - different lettering and it doesn't align properly. I had a look through the thread you suggested, but I couldn't see the same watch and many people have posted what appear to be stock photos, so it was hard to see any other tags I could compare with. Any advice appreciated, thanks!



Paperwork is fine. Box is authentic and so is tag. 
Sometimes there is Michael Kors stamped on the back, sometimes there isn't. I stay away from watches and accessories from places other than retail for this exact reason. If you don't feel comfortable just return. I payed $10 more at Macy's just to make sure my watch was authentic, but exchanged it for a citizen. Good luck!


----------



## cdtracing

boyoverboard said:


> Hi again. Sorry to ask you again, but are you sure this paperwork looks authentic to you? The more I look at it, it doesn't look right - the booklet or the tag. I've attached the image of the box and booklet that the seller has on the item listing, as well as the image I posted earlier of what I actually received. It looks completely different - different lettering and it doesn't align properly. I had a look through the thread you suggested, but I couldn't see the same watch and many people have posted what appear to be stock photos, so it was hard to see any other tags I could compare with. Any advice appreciated, thanks!



The picture of the box looks like a stock picture possibly taken of the internet.  I'm always leery of any seller that uses stock pictures instead of pictures of the actual item being sold.  A watch would be something I would buy from a known retailer that sell that particular brand.  Sometime, it's best to pay a little more just to be safe.


----------



## CinthiaZ

boyoverboard said:


> Hi again. Sorry to ask you again, but are you sure this paperwork looks authentic to you? The more I look at it, it doesn't look right - the booklet or the tag. I've attached the image of the box and booklet that the seller has on the item listing, as well as the image I posted earlier of what I actually received. It looks completely different - different lettering and it doesn't align properly. I had a look through the thread you suggested, but I couldn't see the same watch and many people have posted what appear to be stock photos, so it was hard to see any other tags I could compare with. Any advice appreciated, thanks!


I repeat, I am only knowledgable on MK Handbags. I know nothing about what the paperwork is supposed to look like for watches.  MK paperwork for handbags is always in a tan color. . I had not noticed the difference in the color and saw them to be tan. I really didn't look over the photos closely, because watches are not my area of expertise. That is why I gave you the link to the watches forum. There are photos there you can compare your watch with and ladies who own them, that are more qualified to tell you what they think about your watch. 

You can also pay a professional to get a correct evaluation by going to *****************.com. They have experts there on MK watches. Good luck!


----------



## pruetjx

Hello, can you authenticate this MK bag? I am concerned because I've never seen it in the color anywhere else.  Seller swears it's is more of a coral color, but as it's listed mandarin, I'm afraid it is that day-glo Orange that was popular last year
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281669516513?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks in advance

Item #281669516513


----------



## CinthiaZ

pruetjx said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this MK bag? I am concerned because I've never seen it in the color anywhere else.  Seller swears it's is more of a coral color, but as it's listed mandarin, I'm afraid it is that day-glo Orange that was popular last year
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281669516513?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item #281669516513


 

While there isn't enough pics to determine authenticity, the seller is selling authentic designer bags. I checked her other listings and they all look good. We need to see the pics listed in our signatures below, to be certain, but that does appear to be an authentic MK Fulton bag and the tag looks correct. . It is a Mandarin as named by Michael Kors and the day glo orange you are referring to is known as 'Coral'. It is still a very popular color. Coral is a pinkish orange. I believe this to be more of an orange.


----------



## terite

Hello:

These are the only four photos that I have of this wallet. It does not look good to me, but I am not an expert and I need some help. Thank you very much.


----------



## pruetjx

CinthiaZ said:


> While there isn't enough pics to determine authenticity, the seller is selling authentic designer bags. I checked her other listings and they all look good. We need to see the pics listed in our signatures below, to be certain, but that does appear to be an authentic MK Fulton bag and the tag looks correct. . It is a Mandarin as named by Michael Kors and the day glo orange you are referring to is known as 'Coral'. It is still a very popular color. Coral is a pinkish orange. I believe this to be more of an orange.



Thanks for looking. Appreciate it


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this MK bag? I am concerned because I've never seen it in the color anywhere else.  Seller swears it's is more of a coral color, but as it's listed mandarin, I'm afraid it is that day-glo Orange that was popular last year
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281669516513?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item #281669516513





CinthiaZ said:


> While there isn't enough pics to determine authenticity, the seller is selling authentic designer bags. I checked her other listings and they all look good. We need to see the pics listed in our signatures below, to be certain, but that does appear to be an authentic MK Fulton bag and the tag looks correct. . It is a Mandarin as named by Michael Kors and the day glo orange you are referring to is known as 'Coral'. It is still a very popular color. Coral is a pinkish orange. I believe this to be more of an orange.



As CinthiaZ has said, there are not enough pictures of what we need to see in order to evaluate the bag for authenticity.  However, the tag will state what the color is.  You can ask for the seller to send you pictures of the tag as well as the required pictures listed in our sig lines.  Any reputable seller will not have a problem sending you more pictures if you request them.  Different monitors can make the color of an item look a different shade.  This looks Mandarin on my monitor not the the neon orange color.


----------



## cdtracing

terite said:


> Hello:
> 
> These are the only four photos that I have of this wallet. It does not look good to me, but I am not an expert and I need some help. Thank you very much.



I'm so sorry but this wallet is Fake, fake, fake.


----------



## terite

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry but this wallet is Fake, fake, fake.



Thank you for your response.

Your comments have saved the day!
T


----------



## cdtracing

terite said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Your comments have saved the day!
> T



Glad to help.  We do our best to help save people from buy counterfeits & wasting their money.


----------



## Dkovneva

Help please I'm buying this mk purse off an individual. They state they bought it from Macy's. The purse says it's made in Bangladesh. Please tell me if it's real. I have photos have no idea how to add them.


----------



## Dkovneva

Here another


----------



## Dkovneva

Here's another one


----------



## Dkovneva

Another one


----------



## cdtracing

Dkovneva said:


> Help please I'm buying this mk purse off an individual. They state they bought it from Macy's. The purse says it's made in Bangladesh. Please tell me if it's real. I have photos have no idea how to add them.



We have to have photos listed in our signature line in order to evaluate the bag.  
When you go to reply for a post, there is a box below that says additional options.  Under it, is attach files with a box for manage attachments. Click on Manage attachments & it will take you to a screen to select the images & upload them from your computer.  This won't work if your using your phone.  You need to make sure the pixels in the images are not too large...they should be under 1000 pixels for them to load.  

If this doesn't work, you can, as a new user, upload the pics from photobucket.  In the meantime, you can explore this forum & other designers to familiarize yourself with the site.  You may find other threads to post on.  This will get your post count up & make evaluations a little easier for you.  We like to have people who come to the site to participate other than to just get an evaluation.


----------



## Dkovneva

cdtracing said:


> We have to have photos listed in our signature line in order to evaluate the bag.
> When you go to reply for a post, there is a box below that says additional options.  Under it, is attach files with a box for manage attachments. Click on Manage attachments & it will take you to a screen to select the images & upload them from your computer.  This won't work if your using your phone.  You need to make sure the pixels in the images are not too large...they should be under 1000 pixels for them to load.
> 
> If this doesn't work, you can, as a new user, upload the pics from photobucket.  In the meantime, you can explore this forum & other designers to familiarize yourself with the site.  You may find other threads to post on.  This will get your post count up & make evaluations a little easier for you.  We like to have people who come to the site to participate other than to just get an evaluation.


Did the photos not show up?


----------



## cdtracing

Dkovneva said:


> Did the photos not show up?



I'm looking at the pictures now.  I'm going to have to do some research on the made in country tag.  I'm not quite sure about Bangladesh as a country that MK manufactures in.  I would also like for the other 2 authenticators, CinthiaZ or Jojon21, to look at this as well since I'm not positive about the tag.  They may know something I don't.  Can't be too careful these days.


----------



## Dkovneva

cdtracing said:


> I'm looking at the pictures now.  I'm going to have to do some research on the made in country tag.  I'm not quite sure about Bangladesh as a country that MK manufactures in.  I would also like for the other 2 authenticators, CinthiaZ or Jojon21, to look at this as well since I'm not positive about the tag.  They may know something I don't.  Can't be too careful these days.


Okay thank you. Yeah I have been researching, but can not find a purse like this.


----------



## melbo

Dkovneva said:


> Okay thank you. Yeah I have been researching, but can not find a purse like this.



It looks like this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161430050673&alt=web  so it's not the style that's off. The other girls will get to you in due time


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> It looks like this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161430050673&alt=web  so it's not the style that's off. The other girls will get to you in due time



You're right Melbo.  The bag looks good.  It's the made in country tag that's throwing me off.  I can't remember if Bangladesh is a country he's had a factory in.  As of 2012, he started making bags in China.


----------



## Dkovneva

melbo said:


> It looks like this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161430050673&alt=web  so it's not the style that's off. The other girls will get to you in due time


Oh lol thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

I've PM'ed the other 2 authenticators asking for them to take a look at this bag & give their opinions.  Please be patient.  I know CinthiaZ is really busy with 2 Charity bike rides that she's very involved in.


----------



## ley2

I asked an online seller for pictures.. for some reason I doubt it is authentic.. but she insists it is. Asked me not to buy from her if I have doubt. Haha..


----------



## cdtracing

We need to see clear pictures of the made in country/date tag, interior stitching, stamped hardware.


----------



## ley2

cdtracing said:


> We need to see clear pictures of the made in country/date tag, interior stitching, stamped hardware.



She refused to provide. Asked me to go MK boutique to see details and purchase from her. Haha. What a seller!


----------



## cdtracing

ley2 said:


> She refused to provide. Asked me to go MK boutique to see details and purchase from her. Haha. What a seller!



Then I guess you got your answer.  A reputable seller would not have a problem sending extra pics when requested.


----------



## ley2

Actually I want to prove her bags are not authentic.. anyway, let her do her business. Her feedback has been +ve. One day her buyers will realise it..


----------



## cdtracing

What site is she selling on?


----------



## ley2

cdtracing said:


> What site is she selling on?



online selling platform at carousell..


----------



## cdtracing

ley2 said:


> online selling platform at carousell..



Is this one of those site you can only access through your phone?  Is it a Malaysian site.  Lots of super fakes coming out of there.


----------



## ley2

Yeah thru mobile apps


----------



## cdtracing

ley2 said:


> Yeah thru mobile apps



Personally, I've very leery of these sites.  I don't use them, myself, & I'm very hesitant to buy from Malaysian sites.


----------



## jojon21

Dkovneva said:


> Help please I'm buying this mk purse off an individual. They state they bought it from Macy's. The purse says it's made in Bangladesh. Please tell me if it's real. I have photos have no idea how to add them.





cdtracing said:


> I'm looking at the pictures now.  I'm going to have to do some research on the made in country tag.  I'm not quite sure about Bangladesh as a country that MK manufactures in.  I would also like for the other 2 authenticators, CinthiaZ or Jojon21, to look at this as well since I'm not positive about the tag.  They may know something I don't.  Can't be too careful these days.



All looks authentic to me! MK does manufacture some in Bangladesh! Enjoy your new tote!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> All looks authentic to me! MK does manufacture some in Bangladesh! Enjoy your new tote!



That's the info I was looking for.  The only thing that held me up was the made in country tag.  Everything else looked good.  So now, since we know MK did make purses in Bangladesh, we can say the bag is authentic.


----------



## pruetjx

cdtracing said:


> As CinthiaZ has said, there are not enough pictures of what we need to see in order to evaluate the bag for authenticity.  However, the tag will state what the color is.  You can ask for the seller to send you pictures of the tag as well as the required pictures listed in our sig lines.  Any reputable seller will not have a problem sending you more pictures if you request them.  Different monitors can make the color of an item look a different shade.  This looks Mandarin on my monitor not the the neon orange color.


Thanks for looking!  I am actually a long time Coach lover, however, not a fan of most of the new Coach designs so I've been "cheating" with MK. My problem is that I am not very familiar with all the color names.  I went to the MAcy today to look at something in Mandarin, I found a saffiano bag labeled mandarin, but it was very bright orange. I think what I really want is watermelon. That seems to me to be the perfect pinky-orange coral color.  The seller of this bag swears mandarin is really a coral color, but doesn't accept returns. Not sure what to do..


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Thanks for looking!  I am actually a long time Coach lover, however, not a fan of most of the new Coach designs so I've been "cheating" with MK. My problem is that I am not very familiar with all the color names.  I went to the MAcy today to look at something in Mandarin, I found a saffiano bag labeled mandarin, but it was very bright orange. I think what I really want is watermelon. That seems to me to be the perfect pinky-orange coral color.  The seller of this bag swears mandarin is really a coral color, but doesn't accept returns. Not sure what to do..



Watermelon is a pinkish coral color...almost like a salmon color.  Mandarin is a reddish orange if that helps.  Often time, it's best to see the color in person to really tell if you're going to like it.  Colors don't always show true on the monitors.


----------



## TheOne

Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Crossbody
SERIAL NUMBER: 32S4GTVC1L
Seller: Zalando
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: Bought from Zalando just recently
Comments: I'm quite sure that it is genuine because of the seller, but the spacing between ''M'' and ''I'' has me concerned... 
Picture Gallery on this link: http://imgur.com/a/jFaaj

More pictures can be taken if needed...

Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## cdtracing

TheOne said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Crossbody
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32S4GTVC1L
> Seller: Zalando
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Bought from Zalando just recently
> Comments: I'm quite sure that it is genuine because of the seller, but the spacing between ''M'' and ''I'' has me concerned...
> Picture Gallery on this link: http://imgur.com/a/jFaaj
> 
> More pictures can be taken if needed...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance



I believe this is authentic.  We have been seeing a few things that are slipping through quality control lately & the two letters being too close together would be one of them.  Seem like some things are getting a little sloppy depending on where it's made.  With a lot of the really popular styles, production has been sped up to keep up with demand & a few things like this are falling through the cracks.  Years ago, something like this would have never made the market.


----------



## CinthiaZ

terite said:


> Hello:
> 
> These are the only four photos that I have of this wallet. It does not look good to me, but I am not an expert and I need some help. Thank you very much.




YIKES! Yes, hideous fake, agreed!


----------



## terite

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES! Yes, hideous fake, agreed!



Thank you - you saved someone some heartache for sure!

t


----------



## jojon21

TheOne said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Crossbody
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32S4GTVC1L
> Seller: Zalando
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Bought from Zalando just recently
> Comments: I'm quite sure that it is genuine because of the seller, but the spacing between ''M'' and ''I'' has me concerned...
> Picture Gallery on this link: http://imgur.com/a/jFaaj
> 
> More pictures can be taken if needed...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance



I agree with cdtracing, this looks authentic to me as well.


----------



## lh211

Can anyone help? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261864004924?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Item no: 261864004924

Seller: grabowskabeata

(Latest neg feedback says fake bag sold)


----------



## CinthiaZ

lh211 said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261864004924?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Item no: 261864004924
> 
> Seller: grabowskabeata
> 
> (Latest neg feedback says fake bag sold)


The seller does not show good enough pics to determine authenticity. This bag is one of MKs most highly counterfeited items. This seller has NO history of selling authentic designer bags and I would NOT purchase from this seller, UNLESS she sends you more pics. We need to see the interior leather heat stamp label, the lining and the made n country tag. Please tell her to use her flash on her camera. This is why we can't view her interior pics, because she did not use her flash. I am very suspicious of the two jet sets she has been listing. They are most likely not authentic.


----------



## lh211

Thanks CinthiaZ


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> The seller does not show good enough pics to determine authenticity. This bag is one of MKs most highly counterfeited items. This seller has NO history of selling authentic designer bags and I would NOT purchase from this seller, UNLESS she sends you more pics. We need to see the interior leather heat stamp label, the lining and the made n country tag. Please tell her to use her flash on her camera. This is why we can't view her interior pics, because she did not use her flash. I am very suspicious of the two jet sets she has been listing. They are most likely not authentic.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  There are not enough pictures to determine authenticity.  Please post the requested pictures when you get them so we can look at it more closely.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  There are not enough pictures to determine authenticity.  Please post the requested pictures when you get them so we can look at it more closely.


She didn't buy them CD?? She is just asking about the listing.Unless I missed something again?? lol!


----------



## lh211

Just to clarify - I didn't bid or request further pics. It was too close to ending time and I was put off by the lack of bidding at that stage anyway.


----------



## melbo

lh211 said:


> Just to clarify - I didn't bid or request further pics. It was too close to ending time and I was put off by the lack of bidding at that stage anyway.



Good! Better safe than sorry!


----------



## cdtracing

lh211 said:


> Just to clarify - I didn't bid or request further pics. It was too close to ending time and I was put off by the lack of bidding at that stage anyway.



Better safe than sorry.  You're better off taking a pass.


----------



## heaven leigh

Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.

I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.

I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.

Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.

Please find links to sellers bellow.

seller 1

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa77f5fc0

seller 2

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d9dd9ad8

seller 3

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda8f1dd


----------



## chelsea_marks

Can you ladies help me with the authenticity of this bag? I bought it off of ebay last night and it should be here Wednesday. I can upload more pictures then. 

I bought from a seller named 2005kristenf 

the link can be seen here: 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/2005kristenf?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754 


If anything else is needed I apologize, this is my first post here.


----------



## cdtracing

chelsea_marks said:


> Can you ladies help me with the authenticity of this bag? I bought it off of ebay last night and it should be here Wednesday. I can upload more pictures then.
> 
> I bought from a seller named 2005kristenf
> 
> the link can be seen here:
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/2005kristenf?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> 
> 
> If anything else is needed I apologize, this is my first post here.



Link goes straight to seller's feedback not listing for purse.  Can you post a picture of the made in country/date tag when you get it & link this post to it?  Then we can fully evaluate the bag.


----------



## Rayech

CinthiaZ said:


> Rayech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your input! So I heard that MK never ships their items with plastic wrappers over the handles and body strap is that right? And also the logo at the front of the bag. I've just seen some ebay sellers claim it's authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FOR-SALE...H_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item33a0366abe[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What you heard was true at one time, but has changed. Michael Kors DOES wrap their handles and trim in plastic now. They come in either / or.
> I am not sure what "ebay sellers claim it's authentic"??? What are they claiming? What about the logo?? Please clarify.
> 
> 
> Here is a thread to read about several false rumors being spread on the internet regarding Michael Kors. The 'wrapped in plastic or tissue' is thoroughly discussed there. Hopefully this will help.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh my I see thank you I've just read through the thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## pilymuniz

Hi, my first time here and I don't know if I'm doing this right.... Anyway I would like to know if a purse that was passed down to me is authentic... My mom says it's not but I think it is... But I really want to make sure. Thanks


----------



## pilymuniz

Let me add that it has a small white tag in the inside and it says it is Made In Indonesia with a code...


----------



## heaven leigh

Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.

I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.

I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.

Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.

Please find links to sellers bellow.

seller 1

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICHA...item3aa77f5fc0

seller 2

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-K...item43d9dd9ad8

seller 3

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-K...item27fda8f1dd


----------



## angelinachan

Hi all, my bag finally arrive, could you all please take a look at it?
I'm trying to put the barcode / the number behind the made in tag in the Search UPC, but it said it's not valid. And while browsing the old thread of the Authenticate This Michael Kors, I found in post #4716 jane_swc has the same bag with the same barcode, and also made in china, but hers is I-1412, while mine is I-1406.
Here are the pictures of my bag


----------



## angelinachan

More pictures of the bag
Is it the authentic one? TIA.


----------



## jojon21

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, my bag finally arrive, could you all please take a look at it?
> I'm trying to put the barcode / the number behind the made in tag in the Search UPC, but it said it's not valid. And while browsing the old thread of the Authenticate This Michael Kors, I found in post #4716 jane_swc has the same bag with the same barcode, and also made in china, but hers is I-1412, while mine is I-1406.
> Here are the pictures of my bag





angelinachan said:


> More pictures of the bag
> Is it the authentic one? TIA.



Your Sutton is authentic ~ enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## angelinachan

jojon21 said:


> Your Sutton is authentic ~ enjoy your beautiful new bag!


Thank you so much jojon21, so glad to hear that


----------



## cdtracing

heaven leigh said:


> Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.
> 
> I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.
> 
> Please find links to sellers bellow.
> 
> seller 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa77f5fc0
> 
> seller 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d9dd9ad8
> 
> seller 3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda8f1dd



First & third listings have posted pictures of the bag; listing number 2 posted stock pictures from internet.  None of the listings show enough of interior or the made in country/date tags.  Please see if the sellers would send you clear pictures of the interior &  clear close up pictures of the made in country/date tags for further evaluation.


----------



## cdtracing

pilymuniz said:


> Hi, my first time here and I don't know if I'm doing this right.... Anyway I would like to know if a purse that was passed down to me is authentic... My mom says it's not but I think it is... But I really want to make sure. Thanks





pilymuniz said:


> Let me add that it has a small white tag in the inside and it says it is Made In Indonesia with a code...



Please read the first post of this thread or see authenticator's signature lines for format & required pictures for a purse to be evaluated.  We cannot determine authenticity without the required pictures of the actual bag.  You can either post pictures from your computer but make sure the pixels for the picture is around 900.  Or you can set up a photobucket account  & post the link to the pictures there.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

angelinachan said:


> Hi all, my bag finally arrive, could you all please take a look at it?
> I'm trying to put the barcode / the number behind the made in tag in the Search UPC, but it said it's not valid. And while browsing the old thread of the Authenticate This Michael Kors, I found in post #4716 jane_swc has the same bag with the same barcode, and also made in china, but hers is I-1412, while mine is I-1406.
> Here are the pictures of my bag





angelinachan said:


> More pictures of the bag
> Is it the authentic one? TIA.





jojon21 said:


> Your Sutton is authentic ~ enjoy your beautiful new bag!



Thank you for the very clear pictures.  As Jojon21 has stated, your Sutton is authentic.  Congratulations!


----------



## angelinachan

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the very clear pictures.  As Jojon21 has stated, your Sutton is authentic.  Congratulations!


Thank you cdtracing, so happy to hear that


----------



## jojon21

heaven leigh said:


> Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.
> 
> I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.
> 
> Please find links to sellers bellow.
> 
> seller 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICHA...item3aa77f5fc0
> 
> seller 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-K...item43d9dd9ad8
> 
> seller 3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-K...item27fda8f1dd



None of the links are working for me, each listing has been removed by ebay so am unable to view.


----------



## CinthiaZ

pilymuniz said:


> Let me add that it has a small white tag in the inside and it says it is Made In Indonesia with a code...


How do you expect us to authenticate a bag without any photos??? Please post pics required in our signatures below and follow proceedures on the first page of this thread.


----------



## CinthiaZ

heaven leigh said:


> Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.
> 
> I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.
> 
> Please find links to sellers bellow.
> 
> seller 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICHA...item3aa77f5fc0
> 
> seller 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-K...item43d9dd9ad8
> 
> seller 3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-K...item27fda8f1dd


All three of these listings have been taken down by eBay , most likely they were found to be counterfeits!


----------



## CinthiaZ

heaven leigh said:


> Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.
> 
> I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.
> 
> Please find links to sellers bellow.
> 
> seller 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa77f5fc0
> 
> seller 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d9dd9ad8
> 
> seller 3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda8f1dd


While there are not enough pics to totally be certain, I would feel comfortable buying from the third seller. Once you get the bag, please post the requested pics we need for evaluations, that are listed in all of the authenticators signatures, eBay has buyer protection, so you can always send it back if we deem it is not authentic, but I am fairly confident,  the third listing is authentic. .


----------



## cdtracing

heaven leigh said:


> Hello! Ok first time posting on any forum so please pardon any mistakes I might make.
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Dillon Large Embossed-Leather Tote in Walnut and of course they are sold out.
> 
> I have found 3 for sale on ebay but am nervous about purchasing a fake so would like some advise as to which one you think would be the most likely to be authentic.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated and happy to ask sellers any questions you think I should before purchasing.
> 
> Please find links to sellers bellow.
> 
> seller 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICHA...item3aa77f5fc0
> 
> seller 2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MICHAEL-K...item43d9dd9ad8
> 
> seller 3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-K...item27fda8f1dd



These links have been taken down by ebay.  most likely fakes.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Hi! I am new to this blog as i am seeking help authenticating the michael kors miranda satchel large with a zipper it doesnt have any tag that says made in chine or anywhere but it does have like a piece of suade canvas that has letters on it


----------



## cdtracing

Xtydgonzales said:


> Hi! I am new to this blog as i am seeking help authenticating the michael kors miranda satchel large with a zipper it doesnt have any tag that says made in chine or anywhere but it does have like a piece of suade canvas that has letters on it



We cannot evaluate your bag without pictures.  Please read the first post in this thread or see authenticator's sig lines for the required format & pictures necessary for an authentication.
Thanks.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

MCHAEL KORS MIRANDA LARGE SATCHEL BAG
BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND 
IT IS A BLACK SATCHEL BAG 

ATTACHED A PIC 

HOW CAN I SHOW ALL THE PICS I HAVE? 

Sorry about that


----------



## Xtydgonzales

can i post pictures one at a time?


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Back


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inner lining


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Inner lining



Can you use some flash? Also, there should be a tag in there that says where it's made and numbers on the reverse. Try to take a picture of that.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inner


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Inner



Please include some pictures of the handles, the zipper pull, middle compartment, and bottom of the bag.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

melbo said:


> Please include some pictures of the handles, the zipper pull, middle compartment, and bottom of the bag.



Zipper


----------



## Xtydgonzales

A


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Bottom


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inner compartment


----------



## Xtydgonzales

With plastic thats why its a lil bit smudgy


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Anything i missed?


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Anything i missed?



Yes, there should be a tag that says where it's made, please upload a picture of both sides.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yes, there should be a tag that says where it's made, please upload a picture of both sides.



Yes, Melbo is correct.  There should be a tag inside that says the country it was made in & numbers on the other side.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

melbo said:


> Yes, there should be a tag that says where it's made, please upload a picture of both sides.



Thats what i am worried of there is no tag as such i only have these. No made in somewhere or whatever. I was thinking maybe its because of its a part of mk collection? And a friend of mine bought hers from macys and no date code too.


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Thats what i am worried of there is no tag as such i only have these. No made in somewhere or whatever. I was thinking maybe its because of its a part of mk collection? And a friend of mine bought hers from macys and no date code too.



What's on the other side? Try to turn it over.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

melbo said:


> What's on the other side? Try to turn it over.



Nothing &#128531;


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Nothing &#128531;



Can you take more pictures of the handles? Also a close up picture of a  corner on the bottom with flash. A picture of the side would be good as well. 
P. S. How does the inside of the bag smell?


----------



## cdtracing

Can you also take another picture of that leather tag?  I can't distinguish what's stamped.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

melbo said:


> Can you take more pictures of the handles? Also a close up picture of a  corner on the bottom with flash. A picture of the side would be good as well.
> P. S. How does the inside of the bag smell?



Ok hold on


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Handle


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Bottom


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Stamped


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inside has a smell im not sure what kind of smell it is like a leather thingy smell lol


----------



## melbo

Okay, I'm circling places I would like to see more focused/closer pictures. Take a picture of the handle while it's down.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Bottom


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Handle


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Side


----------



## Xtydgonzales

How is it?


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Side



This picture looks like the zipper is damaged or coming apart. Did your friend use this bag, then pass it on to you? Could you take a picture of the other end?


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> How is it?



Looks like the other girls went to bed, but they'll get back to you sometime tomorrow. Most likely around am. Try not to stress about it just yet. I'm on the fence and would like to consult a little more before I voice my opinion. When you get the chance, would you be able to upload more pictures of the circled areas?


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> How is it?



A couple more pictures of these circled areas will help alot. That circled area with writing needs to be taken at an angle so I can see the side.


----------



## chunkycheeks

hi i am new here and wanted to have my MK authenticated.

Item Name (if you know it): Hamilton Messenger Bag, Large

SERIAL NUMBER: *30S4GHMM3T

Seller: BOUGHT IT FROM A FLIGHT ATTENDANT WHO BOUGHT IT AT AN OUTLET STORE
Who took the pictures: ME

History of the bag: I bought this bag from a friend who is a flight attendant and she bought it from an outlet store in DC. she told me they sold authentic and overruns all together. at first i was so happy about it until i found the care card and read it. i know this is too lame but i found spelling mistakes on it! i know an authentic MK bag won't have such on it's care card wouldn't it? and so i started questioning the bag itself, it didn't come with a tag, the strap was encased in plastic and the dust bag seemed to be different in texture. i don't know if i am just paranoid but well, it costs a lot if i got something not authentic right? here are the photos:*


----------



## cdtracing

Since this is a new style Miranda & I'm not sure about that tag, I've PM'ed the other authenticators & asked them to take a look as well.  So be patient.  We want to be sure before we say anything.  We won't authenticate unless we're 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

chunkycheeks said:


> hi i am new here and wanted to have my MK authenticated.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Hamilton Messenger Bag, Large
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: *30S4GHMM3T
> 
> Seller: BOUGHT IT FROM A FLIGHT ATTENDANT WHO BOUGHT IT AT AN OUTLET STORE
> Who took the pictures: ME
> 
> History of the bag: I bought this bag from a friend who is a flight attendant and she bought it from an outlet store in DC. she told me they sold authentic and overruns all together. at first i was so happy about it until i found the care card and read it. i know this is too lame but i found spelling mistakes on it! i know an authentic MK bag won't have such on it's care card wouldn't it? and so i started questioning the bag itself, it didn't come with a tag, the strap was encased in plastic and the dust bag seemed to be different in texture. i don't know if i am just paranoid but well, it costs a lot if i got something not authentic right? here are the photos:*


*

Can you post pictures of the reverse side of the made in country/date tag & the care card?*


----------



## chunkycheeks

here are more photos of it


----------



## chunkycheeks

care card and hardwares


----------



## chunkycheeks

cdtracing said:


> Can you post pictures of the reverse side of the made in country/date tag & the care card?


i think the color of the care card is different as well


----------



## cdtracing

chunkycheeks said:


> care card and hardwares



I compared a care card from one of my bags & I think the spelling errors are just a fluke in the printing of the card for the Outlets.  Everything on your purse looks correct.  I believe your bag is authentic.


----------



## rorow611

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you can please help me authenticate this bag I bought from eBay?

Item Name (if you know it): Michael Michael Kors Medium Selma
SERIAL NUMBER: 30S3GLMS2L ??
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...-Tote-Bag-Black-with-serial-no-/181727731462?
Seller: sonia_hil (100% feedback)
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: The seller gave me pics of the frosty serial tag before I bought it from her. Now that I have it, I just want to make sure its authentic. This is my very first Michael Kors and I hope it's not the last


----------



## chunkycheeks

cdtracing said:


> I compared a care card from one of my bags & I think the spelling errors are just a fluke in the printing of the card for the Outlets.  Everything on your purse looks correct.  I believe your bag is authentic.



Thanks a lot for your help. Finally I can sleep soundly!


----------



## cdtracing

rorow611 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if you can please help me authenticate this bag I bought from eBay?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Michael Kors Medium Selma
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30S3GLMS2L ??
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...-Tote-Bag-Black-with-serial-no-/181727731462?
> Seller: sonia_hil (100% feedback)
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: The seller gave me pics of the frosty serial tag before I bought it from her. Now that I have it, I just want to make sure its authentic. This is my very first Michael Kors and I hope it's not the last



Authentic Selma.  Congratulations & enjoy!


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Thanks let me know.


----------



## luju4

Hi ladies can you please authenticate this bag for me? I don't see a made in country tag but there are plenty of pictures and the seller has good reviews, as I have found this MK purse on Ebay. 

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set mediom Saffiano leather travel tote pearl grey
Listing # 151534897854
Seller- LePerfect
Link- eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151534897854&alt=web
Comments- all the pictures and I don't see where this purse has a made in country tag, is it supposed to? They have a good reputation. 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

chunkycheeks said:


> i think the color of the care card is different as well



There can be slight shade differences in the color of the care care due to fading or mass production using different dye lots of toner.  I keep all the tags to my bags & there are slight shade differences in some of them.


----------



## cdtracing

luju4 said:


> Hi ladies can you please authenticate this bag for me? I don't see a made in country tag but there are plenty of pictures and the seller has good reviews, as I have found this MK purse on Ebay.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set mediom Saffiano leather travel tote pearl grey
> Listing # 151534897854
> Seller- LePerfect
> Link- eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151534897854&alt=web
> Comments- all the pictures and I don't see where this purse has a made in country tag, is it supposed to? They have a good reputation.
> Thank you



Pictures are stock pictures from the web, not pictures of the bag listed.  Also, negative feedback shows a lot of shipping/not shipped complaints & communication issues.  Personally I would not be comfortable buying from this seller.


----------



## lh211

Just wondered what you all thought of this... the interior is putting me off. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4638cf34fa

item no: 301600814330

Seller: Stephenbrenda


----------



## jojon21

chunkycheeks said:


> hi i am new here and wanted to have my MK authenticated.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Hamilton Messenger Bag, Large
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: *30S4GHMM3T
> 
> Seller: BOUGHT IT FROM A FLIGHT ATTENDANT WHO BOUGHT IT AT AN OUTLET STORE
> Who took the pictures: ME
> 
> History of the bag: I bought this bag from a friend who is a flight attendant and she bought it from an outlet store in DC. she told me they sold authentic and overruns all together. at first i was so happy about it until i found the care card and read it. i know this is too lame but i found spelling mistakes on it! i know an authentic MK bag won't have such on it's care card wouldn't it? and so i started questioning the bag itself, it didn't come with a tag, the strap was encased in plastic and the dust bag seemed to be different in texture. i don't know if i am just paranoid but well, it costs a lot if i got something not authentic right? here are the photos:*


*

Your Hamilton Messenger is authentic ~ enjoy!*


----------



## jojon21

rorow611 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if you can please help me authenticate this bag I bought from eBay?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Michael Kors Medium Selma
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30S3GLMS2L ??
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...-Tote-Bag-Black-with-serial-no-/181727731462?
> Seller: sonia_hil (100% feedback)
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: The seller gave me pics of the frosty serial tag before I bought it from her. Now that I have it, I just want to make sure its authentic. This is my very first Michael Kors and I hope it's not the last



Agree with cdtracing, authentic Selma!


----------



## chelsea_marks

chelsea_marks said:


> Can you ladies help me with the authenticity of this bag? I bought it off of ebay last night and it should be here Wednesday. I can upload more pictures then.
> 
> I bought from a seller named 2005kristenf
> 
> the link can be seen here:
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/2005kristenf?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754
> 
> 
> If anything else is needed I apologize, this is my first post here.




i just got the purse and i'm uploading some more pictures as well as the made in tag. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Hi im back with more clear pics


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Back portion of the bag


----------



## Xtydgonzales

As requested


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Bottom


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Handle


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Side


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Back portion


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Please help me im desperate.


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Please help me im desperate.



Thanks for the pictures. Can I see a picture of the pockets inside the bag? The ones beneath the zipper. If you could also provide a picture of different corners of the inside, along with the sides. We're trying to look at every angle before we come to a conclusion. Thanks.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inside


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Another one


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inside pocket


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Bottom part of inside pocket


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Posted the sides already


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Pocket inside


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inside


----------



## Xtydgonzales

All posted


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Bottom part of inside pocket



Can I see a picture of both pockets?


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Both pockets


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Inside with flash


----------



## Xtydgonzales

??? :'(


----------



## Xtydgonzales

How is it?


----------



## daniellebenner3

,if they post the bag as handmade and PVC does that mean its not authentic


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> How is it?



Cdtracing will get back to you soon. Just a little while longer


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Ok ill wait for you.


----------



## cdtracing

Xtydgonzales said:


> How is it?



Thank you for your patience.  This is a newer style Miranda & one that I am not very familiar with.  After a considerable amount of research & going over all your pictures, there are some things that I am not comfortable with & I don't want to say one way or the other pertaining to your bag.  I think it may be in your best interest to seek an outside site like *****************.com for an evaluation.  They will charge a small fee but you would get your authentication in writing.   I'm sorry I couldn't help you but I will not authenticate a bag unless I'm 100% sure & I am not in this particular case.


----------



## cdtracing

daniellebenner3 said:


> ,if they post the bag as handmade and PVC does that mean its not authentic



I'm not sure I understand your question.  If you are asking about a particular bag, please read the first post in this thread or see authenticator's signature lines for the proper format & list of necessary pictures to receive an evaluation.  We cannot evaluate a bag without pictures.
Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chunkycheeks said:


> i think the color of the care card is different as well


I agree with Cdtracing, your bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chunkycheeks said:


> hi i am new here and wanted to have my MK authenticated.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Hamilton Messenger Bag, Large
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: *30S4GHMM3T
> 
> Seller: BOUGHT IT FROM A FLIGHT ATTENDANT WHO BOUGHT IT AT AN OUTLET STORE
> Who took the pictures: ME
> 
> History of the bag: I bought this bag from a friend who is a flight attendant and she bought it from an outlet store in DC. she told me they sold authentic and overruns all together. at first i was so happy about it until i found the care card and read it. i know this is too lame but i found spelling mistakes on it! i know an authentic MK bag won't have such on it's care card wouldn't it? and so i started questioning the bag itself, it didn't come with a tag, the strap was encased in plastic and the dust bag seemed to be different in texture. i don't know if i am just paranoid but well, it costs a lot if i got something not authentic right? here are the photos:*


*
This bag is authentic!*


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Both pockets


This photo clinched it for me! The bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Stamped


Because these bags have leather interiors, it is common that they use this leather tab. This shows me your Miranda is authentic.. There are also many other indications that this is authentic Michael Kors. We do not give all of our reasons away because many counterfeiters read this site, but I have seen enough to know that it is authentic. I am very familiar with bags from the higher end Michael Kors Collection and they are different from the MICHAEl Michael Kors collections and this bag has every indication of an authentic bag from the higher end MICHAEL KORS collection. Everything looks good. Thank you for providing all the detailed photos we needed and good job Cdtracing and melbo for requesting them all. They were just what I needed


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Omg thats a relief  ty so much i was so worried! Thank you


----------



## rorow611

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Selma.  Congratulations & enjoy!


You're so helpful, thanks so much for your time and help


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Omg thats a relief  ty so much i was so worried! Thank you


My fellow authenticators pointed out something to me that I missed and I apologize for that. I assumed that the made in country was stamped on the back of that interior label??  Is it there??


----------



## CinthiaZ

lh211 said:


> Just wondered what you all thought of this... the interior is putting me off.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4638cf34fa
> 
> item no: 301600814330
> 
> Seller: Stephenbrenda


Not enough photos to be able to judge authenticity.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Inside has a smell im not sure what kind of smell it is like a leather thingy smell lol


OK, I had missed this photo! The Miranda bag does NOT come in a zip top!! I am sorry but I have to change my original evaluation. It can not be authentic as a zip top and if that tag doesn't have the made in country stamped on the back of that leather tag, it is also a huge indication it is fake. I assumed it was on the back side and I shouldn't have. After further discussion with other authenticators here and a closer look at your photo of the zipper top, I have to change my evaluation to say the bag is not authentic. So sorry. 

Also, our authenticator 'cdtracing'  AND myself both contacted Michael Kors. Cdtracing even went into the store! They told us the made in country has to be on the tag and the Miranda does NOT come with a zipper top. So sorry I missed that and have to give you this bad news. I also sent you a message. Please respond!


----------



## xxochristin

Hey guys could you please tell me if i'm being paranoid or?? So I messaged a seller (coachtedl) on eBay that has FANTASTIC feedback so I thought I might give them a try on buying one of their MK purses. But I sent them a message to ask them if it was 100% authentic because it said no where on the description that it is, and the seller blocked me from messaging them and blocked me from bidding on any of their items.....Why in the world would they block me for simply asking a question? And before you ask I was not being RUDE or disrespectful in any way. They have also sold multiple of the same bag using the same picture. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171770041385?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdtracing

xxochristin said:


> Hey guys could you please tell me if i'm being paranoid or?? So I messaged a seller (coachtedl) on eBay that has FANTASTIC feedback so I thought I might give them a try on buying one of their MK purses. But I sent them a message to ask them if it was 100% authentic because it said no where on the description that it is, and the seller blocked me from messaging them and blocked me from bidding on any of their items.....Why in the world would they block me for simply asking a question? And before you ask I was not being RUDE or disrespectful in any way. They have also sold multiple of the same bag using the same picture.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171770041385?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That's a harsh response from someone who is sell designer items.  I do see in the listing that they do not guarantee or warranty their items & from what they say about returns, it appears they have been burned by buyers that use the new Ebay policies to try & rip them off.  I would say to let it go & look elsewhere.  Since this seller has blocked you, you can't bid on anything they list anyway.


----------



## CinthiaZ

xxochristin said:


> Hey guys could you please tell me if i'm being paranoid or?? So I messaged a seller (coachtedl) on eBay that has FANTASTIC feedback so I thought I might give them a try on buying one of their MK purses. But I sent them a message to ask them if it was 100% authentic because it said no where on the description that it is, and the seller blocked me from messaging them and blocked me from bidding on any of their items.....Why in the world would they block me for simply asking a question? And before you ask I was not being RUDE or disrespectful in any way. They have also sold multiple of the same bag using the same picture.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171770041385?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I sell on ebay and can tell you that ebay has created a very bad market place for those selling clothing and handbags. Often , many believe that if they report an item they bought, to be counterfeit, ebay will let them keep the item, refund their money and not have to return the bag! A buyer did try to do this to me once and I had to PAY to get the bag authenticated, to keep this buyer from ripping me off. This seller may have been through the same thing and just doesn't want to deal with it, so she blocked you, thinking you might be a problem in the future. It is a shame that sellers have to be so paranoid, but I totally understand it myself and have actually quit selling on ebay because of it. With their new 180 day return policy, I had buyers, buying my bags, wearing them for 3 months and then trying to do a return so they could get a different one. With all these bad experiences, sellers do have to protect themselves. 

There really isn't enough pics to determine authenticity. I think the seller is foolish not to show the tags or any signs that the bags she is selling are authentic. Like cdtracing said, there are plenty more listed for sale. Just move on.


----------



## chunkycheeks

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is authentic!



Thank you! I can finally sleep soundly


----------



## chunkycheeks

Thanks a lot


----------



## Xtydgonzales

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...ncode=42-52292304-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds

Check this out norstorm and this website is selling the same bag that i have.


----------



## cdtracing

chunkycheeks said:


> Thanks a lot



You're welcome.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

And this girl claiming she bought a large miranda with no zipper and she said there is no tag where it is made too


----------



## Xtydgonzales

http://youtu.be/qzeCRZuijcU

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-miranda-large-leather-satchel/3886784


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Now i wont be able to sleep again lol. I cant receive messages i think since im a new member


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...ncode=42-52292304-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds
> 
> Check this out norstorm and this website is selling the same bag that i have.


Yes, you are right. Another authenticator showed us that they are now selling Mirandas in several retail stores with the zipper tops on them. This is something new that several of us were not aware of. Even the Michael Kors rep told TWO of us that MK does not sell their higher end bags in retail stores, only in the boutiques, so apparently , MK doesn't even know it yet!

HOWEVER, the bag still needs to have the COUNTRY MADE IN, on the back of that leather tab. Is it there??  If it is not there, it is not authentic. We are having so much trouble with this bag because it is so new. Several of us have never seen the zip top version.  Please go where cdtracing suggested, '*****************.com' . They will authenticate it for you for only 7.50. Good Luck and sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## cdtracing

Xtydgonzales said:


> And this girl claiming she bought a large miranda with no zipper and she said there is no tag where it is made too



Who is "this girl"?  Whatever she bought has no bearing on the bag in question.  I still recommend going to ****************** & get your evaluation from them.  There are still things about this bag that I am not sure of.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Now i wont be able to sleep again lol. I cant receive messages i think since im a new member


Sorry we can't help you on this one. There are too many things to question and since the bag is so new, several of us are not familiar with it. I did talk to an MK rep who had the Miranda IN HIS HANDS while he was speaking to me, and he said the the name MICHAEL KORS with the country made in , directly under the Michael Kors, was stamped onto the back of that label! It NEEDS to be there, UNLESS, he was NOT looking at this new zip top version, which very well could be different, but I DOUBT it! MK has ALWAYS had the the country made in, placed on every single one of their bags.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

Its okey thanks guys for your help. I did contact ******************.com hope it all goes well. Ty so mich


----------



## melbo

Xtydgonzales said:


> Its okey thanks guys for your help. I did contact ******************.com hope it all goes well. Ty so mich



Best of luck! Let us know how it goes. I'm very curious.


----------



## cdtracing

I hope it works out.  Please let us know how it turns out.  I'm very interested in finding out about this bag.


----------



## jojon21

Xtydgonzales said:


> Its okey thanks guys for your help. I did contact ******************.com hope it all goes well. Ty so mich



Yes please keep us posted! Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Xtydgonzales said:


> Its okey thanks guys for your help. I did contact ******************.com hope it all goes well. Ty so mich


Yes, it will be very intersting to see what they say or if they even know anything about this zipper tp miranda because it is so new to us. This is one of few times if ever, that I have seen ALL of us so stumped like this. Michael Kors changes things all the time. He just added two more countries he manufactures in. We do need to keep updated. Let us know what they say at ****************** and tell them that the girls from the TPF sent you there! Thanks!


----------



## peggyplaw

Item:  Brand New Michael Kors Sold Out Style Selma Large Studded Fuchsia/Pink
Listing Number:  251938572839
Seller:  us2014-muz
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251938572839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  I have been wanting this studded style in pink large size. Please help me to authenticate this handbag.

Thank you so much!


----------



## CinthiaZ

peggyplaw said:


> Item:  Brand New Michael Kors Sold Out Style Selma Large Studded Fuchsia/Pink
> Listing Number:  251938572839
> Seller:  us2014-muz
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251938572839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  I have been wanting this studded style in pink large size. Please help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Thank you so much!


We can not authenticate without seeing the interior. Please ask the seller for pics of the lininig, heat stamp label and interior made in country tag. We also nee to see any stamped hardware. Please see the pics requested in our signatures below. Mine is in blue. The seller doesn't have an extensive history to go by, so we need the correct photos.


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

Hi there i have another hamilton im wondering if you guys can authenticate for me! 
Its luggage and gold hardware apparently and it looks authentic but im waiting on her to send me more pictures but heres the pics i have atm:
http://postimg.org/gallery/34f1wpcdc/


----------



## bubu123

Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you 

Seller User ID : alli-reaso

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-M..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4bf0ef66#payCntId


----------



## shermaine57

Hi dear authenticators here, would like to seek ur confirmation on its authencity of this Selma. I love this model so much and so happen I see a seller in Facebook is selling this model.and hence I requested the real pictures from her for me to get confirmation on its authencity of this Selma bag. Many thanks in advance


----------



## len37

Item: New! Michael Kors Selma Black Saffiano Leather Satchel 30S3GLMS7
Seller: gspinc14
Link:*http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-Mich...Domain_0&hash=item234f969ea8&autorefresh=true

Hi would really appreciate for the help me to authenticate this handbag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Hi dear authenticators here, would like to seek ur confirmation on its authencity of this Selma. I love this model so much and so happen I see a seller in Facebook is selling this model.and hence I requested the real pictures from her for me to get confirmation on its authencity of this Selma bag. Many thanks in advance


This Studded Selma is authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

len37 said:


> Item: New! Michael Kors Selma Black Saffiano Leather Satchel 30S3GLMS7
> Seller: gspinc14
> Link:*http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-Mich...Domain_0&hash=item234f969ea8&autorefresh=true
> 
> Hi would really appreciate for the help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


While there are not enough pics to authenticate THIS bag, I checked out the seller's past and present listings and she is selling all authentic bags and has been for some time. I would feel comfortable buying from this seller. If you decide to purchase from her, please post the pics listed  in my signature,  just to double check, once you get the bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Hi there i have another hamilton im wondering if you guys can authenticate for me!
> Its luggage and gold hardware apparently and it looks authentic but im waiting on her to send me more pictures but heres the pics i have atm:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/34f1wpcdc/


This bag looks good so far, but we need to see the pics listed in my signature below, in blue. Thank you/


----------



## CinthiaZ

peggyplaw said:


> Item:  Brand New Michael Kors Sold Out Style Selma Large Studded Fuchsia/Pink
> Listing Number:  251938572839
> Seller:  us2014-muz
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251938572839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  I have been wanting this studded style in pink large size. Please help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Thank you so much!


The seller does not post the pics we need to judge authenticity. We need to see the pics listed in our signatures below. Please ask her to show a pic ( using her flash) of the interior, lining, heat stamp label and the made in country tag. We have to see them to evaluate.


----------



## CinthiaZ

bubu123 said:


> Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you
> 
> Seller User ID : alli-reaso
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-M..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4bf0ef66#payCntId


There are not enough photos to authenticate. I personally would NEVER buy any designer bags from a ZERO Feedback seller who has no proven track record of selling authentic bags . I recommend finding a seller with a much higher feedback score. We have found that mot sellers under 5 feedbacks are listing fakes on ebay. I'd stay away from this one until she has proven herself
 JMO.


----------



## abagirka

Hello!

I'm hoping you could help me as I never bought Michael Kors before and my mother asked me to get this bag for her.  Finding some pictures with the seller in the mirror I realized she was from China and that happened after I paid! Don't get me wrong Chinese people are nice but I have been there and fakes are all over the place. I need to be sure this bag is real deal even with the small defect which my mother don't care about. But I don't understand how come this seller has so many items with defects and why? I know she has lot's of good feedback but in China I have seen lots of good fakes too))

The item is on Ebay:
Listing number: 151667571548
Sellers ID:alpha_moda
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151667571548?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Seeing some other tags on the same bag shouldn't it be 2 of them and shouldn't it have white plastic thread but not black???
I have contacted her to ask a photo of Authentication number and comment on strange rule which she had posted regards tearing up any tags - I never ever heard of it before! 
I hope you can help me so I can stop it in time in case this stuff is Fake)))

Kind regards,

Anita


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> This Studded Selma is authentic!



Thanks Cinyhiaz!!


----------



## cdtracing

peggyplaw said:


> Item:  Brand New Michael Kors Sold Out Style Selma Large Studded Fuchsia/Pink
> Listing Number:  251938572839
> Seller:  us2014-muz
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251938572839?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  I have been wanting this studded style in pink large size. Please help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Thank you so much!





CinthiaZ said:


> We can not authenticate without seeing the interior. Please ask the seller for pics of the lininig, heat stamp label and interior made in country tag. We also nee to see any stamped hardware. Please see the pics requested in our signatures below. Mine is in blue. The seller doesn't have an extensive history to go by, so we need the correct photos.



As CinthiaZ has stated, we cannot evaluate a bag without clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the made in country/date tag along with clear pictures of any stamped hardware. Please ask the seller for these pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> Hi there i have another hamilton im wondering if you guys can authenticate for me!
> Its luggage and gold hardware apparently and it looks authentic but im waiting on her to send me more pictures but heres the pics i have atm:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/34f1wpcdc/



This is a start.  When you receive pictures of the heat stamp, made in country/date tag, close up of interior stitching, & stamped hardware, please post them & link this posting with the additional pictures so we can take a closer look.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

bubu123 said:


> Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you
> 
> Seller User ID : alli-reaso
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-M..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4bf0ef66#payCntId



This listing has sold.  Did you buy it?  This seller has no feedback history.  If you bought it, we will need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp,  interior lining & stitching & the made in country/date tag in order to evaluate it fully.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Hi dear authenticators here, would like to seek ur confirmation on its authencity of this Selma. I love this model so much and so happen I see a seller in Facebook is selling this model.and hence I requested the real pictures from her for me to get confirmation on its authencity of this Selma bag. Many thanks in advance



I believe it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

len37 said:


> Item: New! Michael Kors Selma Black Saffiano Leather Satchel 30S3GLMS7
> Seller: gspinc14
> Link:*http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/New-Mich...Domain_0&hash=item234f969ea8&autorefresh=true
> 
> Hi would really appreciate for the help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



There are not enough pictures to do a full evaluation.  Please ask the seller for clear pictures of the interior lining & stitching, the heat stamp, the made in country/date tag, & stamped hardware.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm hoping you could help me as I never bought Michael Kors before and my mother asked me to get this bag for her.  Finding some pictures with the seller in the mirror I realized she was from China and that happened after I paid! Don't get me wrong Chinese people are nice but I have been there and fakes are all over the place. I need to be sure this bag is real deal even with the small defect which my mother don't care about. But I don't understand how come this seller has so many items with defects and why? I know she has lot's of good feedback but in China I have seen lots of good fakes too))
> 
> The item is on Ebay:
> Listing number: 151667571548
> Sellers ID:alpha_moda
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151667571548?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Seeing some other tags on the same bag shouldn't it be 2 of them and shouldn't it have white plastic thread but not black???
> I have contacted her to ask a photo of Authentication number and comment on strange rule which she had posted regards tearing up any tags - I never ever heard of it before!
> I hope you can help me so I can stop it in time in case this stuff is Fake)))
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Anita



It looks good from the pictures in the listing but I would need to see clear pictures of the stitching of the interior pockets from straight on, not looking down & a clear picture of made in country/date tag.  I would need to see these pictures before I could say 100%.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> I believe it's authentic.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## bubu123

cdtracing said:


> This listing has sold.  Did you buy it?  This seller has no feedback history.  If you bought it, we will need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp,  interior lining & stitching & the made in country/date tag in order to evaluate it fully.
> Thanks.



Hi. Thanks for your reply. I did not buy the wallet because I'm not sure if the wallet is authentic or not.


----------



## bubu123

CinthiaZ said:


> There are not enough photos to authenticate. I personally would NEVER buy any designer bags from a ZERO Feedback seller who has no proven track record of selling authentic bags . I recommend finding a seller with a much higher feedback score. We have found that mot sellers under 5 feedbacks are listing fakes on ebay. I'd stay away from this one until she has proven herself
> JMO.



Hi. Thanks for your reply. I did not buy the wallet as I have doubt on it's authenticity too. 

Thanks again


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm hoping you could help me as I never bought Michael Kors before and my mother asked me to get this bag for her.  Finding some pictures with the seller in the mirror I realized she was from China and that happened after I paid! Don't get me wrong Chinese people are nice but I have been there and fakes are all over the place. I need to be sure this bag is real deal even with the small defect which my mother don't care about. But I don't understand how come this seller has so many items with defects and why? I know she has lot's of good feedback but in China I have seen lots of good fakes too))
> 
> The item is on Ebay:
> Listing number: 151667571548
> Sellers ID:alpha_moda
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151667571548?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Seeing some other tags on the same bag shouldn't it be 2 of them and shouldn't it have white plastic thread but not black???
> I have contacted her to ask a photo of Authentication number and comment on strange rule which she had posted regards tearing up any tags - I never ever heard of it before!
> I hope you can help me so I can stop it in time in case this stuff is Fake)))
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Anita


I am not sure what "white plastic thread" you are referring to?? Where? On what?? Actually, I can see the heat stamp and the made in country tab, but it would be helpful to be able to read that tag better. I would NOT report this seller. Her feedback is impeccable and all her other bags, past and present, really do appear to be authentic. All the paperwork is good and she does show better pics in her other listings. I am fairly confident this bag is authentic. If you decide to go ahead and get ot for your Mom, please post the photos we have listed in our signatures below, after you get it so we can give you another evaluation, ORrr ask the seller for better pics of the lining and made in country tag, and post them here before you buy it, if you prefer. .. Thank you.


----------



## Fmartinez

Hi Kindly Authenticate. Thanks so much in advance 

Item: Michael Kors Selma Large
From: Carousell App

Photos:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6r_3lvdPkWWfmNsOVJIWWRGRk9WVlpyOWF6Rnd3SzhEbG4tZTZOT3Rkc0VNZVBFZTVVUWs&usp=sharing


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fmartinez said:


> Hi Kindly Authenticate. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Large
> From: Carousell App
> 
> Photos:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6r_3lvdPkWWfmNsOVJIWWRGRk9WVlpyOWF6Rnd3SzhEbG4tZTZOT3Rkc0VNZVBFZTVVUWs&usp=sharing


Thank you for supplying all the good , clear photos we need! Your bag is authentic!


----------



## Fmartinez

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you for supplying all the good , clear photos we need! Your bag is authentic!


Thanks so much


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fmartinez said:


> Thanks so much


My pleasure! So nice to authenticate for someone who posts such great photos. GOOD JOB! and NICE BAG!


----------



## abagirka

Thank you! I have asked her to provide clear photos. I'm more suspicious  because recently had very bad experience with CD bag , turned out to be fake. Lucky for me Paypal returned my money quick.  I will post pictures once I have them. Hope she sends them to me as soon as possible.


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Thank you! I have asked her to provide clear photos. I'm more suspicious  because recently had very bad experience with CD bag , turned out to be fake. Lucky for me Paypal returned my money quick.  I will post pictures once I have them. Hope she sends them to me as soon as possible.


Hun, make sure you 'qoute' who you are replying to, or we have to go back and look it up. When you are responding to some one, you will see a quote option that you can check, then the persons statement that you are responding to, will show up in your reply, just like you are seeing here.. It takes time to figure out how to use this site, but quoting who you are replying to, really does help us. It is also more difficult from a cell phone, I have found.  Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Thank you! I have asked her to provide clear photos. I'm more suspicious  because recently had very bad experience with CD bag , turned out to be fake. Lucky for me Paypal returned my money quick.  I will post pictures once I have them. Hope she sends them to me as soon as possible.


OK, I see now after going back to search, that you are responding to me! lol! Wasn't sure. Yes more pics will help. Sorry you got burned before. At least now you are here on the TPF where we all help each other to not get burned anymore!


----------



## abagirka

CinthiaZ said:


> Hun, make sure you 'qoute' who you are replying to, or we have to go back and look it up. When you are responding to some one, you will see a quote option that you can check, then the persons statement that you are responding to, will show up in your reply, just like you are seeing here.. It takes time to figure out how to use this site, but quoting who you are replying to, really does help us. It is also more difficult from a cell phone, I have found.  Thank you.


Sorry too many buttons))))))) Feeling a bit silly. 
I have canceled the order and purchased same bag from seller with receipt (looks like a proper shop) because this seller refused to take any more pictures and I thought it's not what a good seller does. 
If I have any questions with the other bag I'll take good pictures and will post them here)))

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Fmartinez said:


> Hi Kindly Authenticate. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Large
> From: Carousell App
> 
> Photos:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6r_3lvdPkWWfmNsOVJIWWRGRk9WVlpyOWF6Rnd3SzhEbG4tZTZOT3Rkc0VNZVBFZTVVUWs&usp=sharing



Your bag is authentic.  Thanks for the clear pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> Sorry too many buttons))))))) Feeling a bit silly.
> I have canceled the order and purchased same bag from seller with receipt (looks like a proper shop) because this seller refused to take any more pictures and I thought it's not what a good seller does.
> If I have any questions with the other bag I'll take good pictures and will post them here)))
> 
> Many thanks for your help!



If the seller refused to supply any extra requested pictures, it was a good idea to cancel the order.  I have found that most reputable sellers are glad to supply additional pictures when requested from a buyer.  Please post pictures of the bag you bought if you have any doubt when you receive it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Sorry too many buttons))))))) Feeling a bit silly.
> I have canceled the order and purchased same bag from seller with receipt (looks like a proper shop) because this seller refused to take any more pictures and I thought it's not what a good seller does.
> If I have any questions with the other bag I'll take good pictures and will post them here)))
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


Cool! You figured out how to quote already! Good job! Looking forward to seeing the pics of the bag you bought! I feel you made a very wise decision. See you back here soon with pics of the bag you bought!


----------



## melbo

brandsbrands said:


> Is this Authentic?



We need to see pictures of the bag.

"This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:



 Item: 
 Listing number:
 Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:

 If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):


SERIAL NUMBER: 
Link (if available):
Seller:
Who took the pictures:
History of the bag:
Comments:

Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications."


----------



## CinthiaZ

brandsbrands said:


> Is this Authentic?


As Melbo stated, we really need more pics. Are you asking if a bag is authentic, or if a receipt is authentic? Receipts can be found on the floor of any department store. We do not authenticate receipts. Do you have a handbag you would like us to authenticate? Please post required pics in my signature below.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> We need to see pictures of the bag.
> 
> "This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications."





CinthiaZ said:


> As Melbo stated, we really need more pics. Are you asking if a bag is authentic, or if a receipt is authentic? Receipts can be found on the floor of any department store. We do not authenticate receipts. Do you have a handbag you would like us to authenticate? Please post required pics in my signature below.





brandsbrands said:


> Is this Authentic?



As CinthiaZ & Melbo have stated, we need to see pictures of the bag in question in order to do an evaluation.  The requirements to receive an evaluation is listed in our signature lines.  Please post the required pictures.
Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> As CinthiaZ & Melbo have stated, we need to see pictures of the bag in question in order to do an evaluation.  The requirements to receive an evaluation is listed in our signature lines.  Please post the required pictures.
> Thank you.


She posted all the pics and the link to the listing, in the coffee clutch thread! lol! FAKE! FAKE! and FAKE!!  Go take a look!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> She posted all the pics and the link to the listing, in the coffee clutch thread! lol! FAKE! FAKE! and FAKE!!  Go take a look!



Why ask here & post pictures somewhere else???


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Why ask here & post pictures somewhere else???


I think she posted there first and they sent her here. i already saw enough to know the bag was a really bad fake, so why send her back here again? Obviously lost finding her way around here.


----------



## cdtracing

Has the post been removed?  I don't see it in the Coffee chat thread.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Has the post been removed?  I don't see it in the Coffee chat thread.


Maybe it's a different one. let me check


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Has the post been removed?  I don't see it in the Coffee chat thread.


Yes, they are gone. I did not close the link to her bag in question ( see link below) . I don't know why this wasn't posted here in the first place. Probably a seller trying to hide identity. YEP! Seller ended listing. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...0FZkvWhBNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, they are gone. I did not close the link to her bag in question ( see link below) . I don't know why this wasn't posted here in the first place. Probably a seller trying to hide identity. YEP! Seller ended listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...0FZkvWhBNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true



OMG!!!  Yep, it's fake.


----------



## abagirka

I would like to check this bag too please. Sorry these are the only pictures and info at the moment. Hope it is enough to have rough idea. Thank you!

Ebay seller:   cynnieng 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271857595207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> I would like to check this bag too please. Sorry these are the only pictures and info at the moment. Hope it is enough to have rough idea. Thank you!
> 
> Ebay seller:   cynnieng
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271857595207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The bag does APPEAR to be authentic, but this seller has virtually no history of selling designer bags. If you could perhaps, ask her for a pic of the made in country tag, so we could be certain. All other pics look good.


----------



## abagirka

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag does APPEAR to be authentic, but this seller has virtually no history of selling designer bags. If you could perhaps, ask her for a pic of the made in country tag, so we could be certain. All other pics look good.


Thank you! Will do later if she accepts my offer. My mother definitely needs to stop changing her mind - now I think I'll end up with few bags (all colors) because yesterday I purchased black one for her, today she decided brown would be nice too)))


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Thank you! Will do later if she accepts my offer. My mother definitely needs to stop changing her mind - now I think I'll end up with few bags (all colors) because yesterday I purchased black one for her, today she decided brown would be nice too)))


Just post the pics we need when you get them, to be sure you don't have to send one back! You are allowed at least 30 days on ebay to do a return. Your Mom is a lucky lady!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, they are gone. I did not close the link to her bag in question ( see link below) . I don't know why this wasn't posted here in the first place. Probably a seller trying to hide identity. YEP! Seller ended listing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...0FZkvWhBNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&rmvSB=true



Yes, they must have been removed because it was posted in the wrong thread. Lol, I hope she didn't buy it!


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> I would like to check this bag too please. Sorry these are the only pictures and info at the moment. Hope it is enough to have rough idea. Thank you!
> 
> Ebay seller:   cynnieng
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271857595207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag does APPEAR to be authentic, but this seller has virtually no history of selling designer bags. If you could perhaps, ask her for a pic of the made in country tag, so we could be certain. All other pics look good.



As CinthiaZ stated, this bag looks good from the pictures in the link.  Seeing a picture of the made in country/date tag would help us to be sure.  If you buy the bag, you can post the picture along with the quote of your post so we can say 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Just post the pics we need when you get them, to be sure you don't have to send one back! You are allowed at least 30 days on ebay to do a return. Your Mom is a lucky lady!



+!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yes, they must have been removed because it was posted in the wrong thread. Lol, I hope she didn't buy it!



I hope so, too.  That one was really bad.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Yes, they must have been removed because it was posted in the wrong thread. Lol, I hope she didn't buy it!


I think it was the seller, not a buyer. The listing was ended, not sold. It is pretty obvious when I told the seller it was fake, the listing was immediately ended. She did the right thing and took down the listing,


----------



## ChristinaEleni

Hi everyone not sure if anyone can help me im slightly panicking a bit. Ordered my first michael kors bag on ebay (yes i know lol) and now im panicking that it may not be authentic. It looks good from the pictures but im scared i have spent money on it and it might not be real. If it isnt I need to cancel it before the seller sends it. I would be so grateful if someone can help me please! The link for the bag is:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371267447803?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease help!


----------



## cdtracing

ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi everyone not sure if anyone can help me im slightly panicking a bit. Ordered my first michael kors bag on ebay (yes i know lol) and now im panicking that it may not be authentic. It looks good from the pictures but im scared i have spent money on it and it might not be real. If it isnt I need to cancel it before the seller sends it. I would be so grateful if someone can help me please! The link for the bag is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371267447803?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease help!



From the pictures in the listing, it looks good but I would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag to be 100%.  When you get the bag, post pictures of the made in country/date tag, heat stamp & interior stitching along with a quote of your original request for us to look at.  Ebay has a protection policy for buyers on returns.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures in the listing, it looks good but I would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag to be 100%.  When you get the bag, post pictures of the made in country/date tag, heat stamp & interior stitching along with a quote of your original request for us to look at.  Ebay has a protection policy for buyers on returns.


Thanks for getting back to me I appreciate that. Will send that info as soon as I receive the bag. Fingers crossed its genuine!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi everyone not sure if anyone can help me im slightly panicking a bit. Ordered my first michael kors bag on ebay (yes i know lol) and now im panicking that it may not be authentic. It looks good from the pictures but im scared i have spent money on it and it might not be real. If it isnt I need to cancel it before the seller sends it. I would be so grateful if someone can help me please! The link for the bag is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371267447803?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease help!





cdtracing said:


> From the pictures in the listing, it looks good but I would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag to be 100%.  When you get the bag, post pictures of the made in country/date tag, heat stamp & interior stitching along with a quote of your original request for us to look at.  Ebay has a protection policy for buyers on returns.




I don't think it is fake or any need to be too alarmed. The seller has been selling authentic bags for a very long time and from the pics posted, it appears to be ok, but like Cdtracing said, we need to see better pics of the interior. I did lighten up the photos a bit and was able to see it has the correct lining, heat stamp and stitching. 

No need to panic. eBay has a great buyer protection policy. I believe this seller is selling authentic bags. Just post pics here when you get it, to be sure. If the bag is found to be fake, you can file a claim and the seller will even have to pay for return shipping! But I think the bag looks good. You are pretty much obligated to keep your end of the ebay contract at this point. I think you are going to be happy with this bag. In the future, post listing here BEFORE you bid on it.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't think it is fake or any need to be too alarmed. The seller has been selling authentic bags for a very long time and from the pics posted, it appears to be ok, but like Cdtracing said, we need to see better pics of the interior. I did lighten up the photos a bit and was able to see it has the correct lining, heat stamp and stitching.
> 
> No need to panic. eBay has a great buyer protection policy. I believe this seller is selling authentic bags. Just post pics here when you get it, to be sure. If the bag is found to be fake, you can file a claim and the seller will even have to pay for return shipping! But I think the bag looks good. You are pretty much obligated to keep your end of the ebay contract at this point. I think you are going to be happy with this bag. In the future, post listing here BEFORE you bid on it.


Thanks! Will do! Wish I knew of this forum before I brought it. Only came across it afterwards when I started panicking and googled 'is my bag genuine' lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

ChristinaEleni said:


> Thanks! Will do! Wish I knew of this forum before I brought it. Only came across it afterwards when I started panicking and googled 'is my bag genuine' lol


Glad you found us! may I ask who referred you to us?


----------



## cdtracing

ChristinaEleni said:


> Thanks for getting back to me I appreciate that. Will send that info as soon as I receive the bag. Fingers crossed its genuine!





CinthiaZ said:


> I don't think it is fake or any need to be too alarmed. The seller has been selling authentic bags for a very long time and from the pics posted, it appears to be ok, but like Cdtracing said, we need to see better pics of the interior. I did lighten up the photos a bit and was able to see it has the correct lining, heat stamp and stitching.
> 
> No need to panic. eBay has a great buyer protection policy. I believe this seller is selling authentic bags. Just post pics here when you get it, to be sure. If the bag is found to be fake, you can file a claim and the seller will even have to pay for return shipping! But I think the bag looks good. You are pretty much obligated to keep your end of the ebay contract at this point. I think you are going to be happy with this bag. In the future, post listing here BEFORE you bid on it.



Like CinthiaZ has said, the bag looks good.  I'm pretty sure it authentic as well but would like to see the interior made in country/date tag to be 100% sure.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

CinthiaZ said:


> Glad you found us! may I ask who referred you to us?


At the bottom of this persons blog this forum was mentioned:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/How-to-Au...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html


Then I looked you up and realised you all know a lot more about MK bags than I do lol so I came here hoping for your opinions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ChristinaEleni said:


> At the bottom of this persons blog this forum was mentioned:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/How-to-Au...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html
> 
> 
> Then I looked you up and realised you all know a lot more about MK bags than I do lol so I came here hoping for your opinions.


I thought so! That guide has sent many people here! Good for them!


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,

Could someone have a look at this Selma Grommit in dark brown for me please and let me know if it is authentic.

Thanks very much in advance xxxx

if you need additional pictures please ask


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> I thought so! That guide has sent many people here! Good for them!



Ya very good very thankful to have all the authenticatos here. I was so worried to get fake mk as it is everywhere in the market in Malaysia! I was directed by authenticate4u.com to know everyone here! Really appreciate for all the kind authentication service and assistance here!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Ya very good very thankful to have all the authenticatos here. I was so worried to get fake mk as it is everywhere in the market in Malaysia! I was directed by authenticate4u.com to know everyone here! Really appreciate for all the kind authentication service and assistance here!!


You are in the 'safe zone' now. This is the best place to be for designer handbag lovers. We have really good authenticators for every brand. You couldn't in a better place!


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> You are in the 'safe zone' now. This is the best place to be for designer handbag lovers. We have really good authenticators for every brand. You couldn't in a better place!



Ya. Really thankful to have bump into tpf.


----------



## cdtracing

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Michael Kors section,
> 
> Could someone have a look at this Selma Grommit in dark brown for me please and let me know if it is authentic.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance xxxx
> 
> if you need additional pictures please ask



It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## honeyjojo

thank you so much cdtracing for confirming that my new bag is genuine.
I can now take her out and show her off 
Thank you again xxx


----------



## BourbonKid

SERIAL NUMBER: AP-1108
Model: Michael Kors Bedford Satchel Medium
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/271854790572
Seller: Ebay
Who took the pictures: Seller
History of the bag: unknown, the seller bought it from someone else!

Hi, I'm new to this website and forums in general! I bought this bag and would like to know if it's a fake. I don't think it is but I'm not sure. Could somebody please help me? Thank you!
(English is not my first language, please excuse my mistakes!)


----------



## CinthiaZ

BourbonKid said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: AP-1108
> Model: Michael Kors Bedford Satchel Medium
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/271854790572
> Seller: Ebay
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> History of the bag: unknown, the seller bought it from someone else!
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this website and forums in general! I bought this bag and would like to know if it's a fake. I don't think it is but I'm not sure. Could somebody please help me? Thank you!
> (English is not my first language, please excuse my mistakes!)


The bag looks to be a genuine Bedford bag, but it would be helpful to see more pics as listed in my signature below. Please post them when you get the bag. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

BourbonKid said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: AP-1108
> Model: Michael Kors Bedford Satchel Medium
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/271854790572
> Seller: Ebay
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> History of the bag: unknown, the seller bought it from someone else!
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this website and forums in general! I bought this bag and would like to know if it's a fake. I don't think it is but I'm not sure. Could somebody please help me? Thank you!
> (English is not my first language, please excuse my mistakes!)





CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks to be a genuine Bedford bag, but it would be helpful to see more pics as listed in my signature below. Please post them when you get the bag. Thank you



I agree.  It looks authentic but to be 100% sure, we need to see more pictures of the interior & the made in country/date tags.  Please post them along with a quote to your oringinal request so we may evaluate further.  Thanks.


----------



## len37

Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you &#9786;

Model : Michael Kors Jet Set East West (E/W) Saffiano.


----------



## len37

More pics &#9786;


----------



## cdtracing

len37 said:


> Hi can someone please help me to authenticate this? Thank you &#9786;
> 
> Model : Michael Kors Jet Set East West (E/W) Saffiano.





len37 said:


> More pics &#9786;



It's authentic.


----------



## jojon21

len37 said:


> More pics &#9786;



Authentic Jet Set Tote - enjoy!


----------



## len37

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Hi cdtracing thanks for your advice! Appreciate it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## len37

jojon21 said:


> Authentic Jet Set Tote - enjoy!


Hi jojon21 thank you! I certainly will enjoy it, it's my 1st MK


----------



## BourbonKid

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag looks to be a genuine Bedford bag, but it would be helpful to see more pics as listed in my signature below. Please post them when you get the bag. Thank you



Thank you for your quick answear, I have attached some more pictures.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BourbonKid said:


> Thank you for your quick answear, I have attached some more pictures.


Yes, you have an authentic Michael Kors Bedford bag. Enjoy!


----------



## BourbonKid

Thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## cdtracing

BourbonKid said:


> Thank you for your quick answear, I have attached some more pictures.



Your Bedford is authentic.


----------



## ilysukixD

Name: MICHAEL KORS Multifunction Phone Wallet Wristlet in Luggage
Seller: 2005kristenf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381246031026
Item: 381246031026

Thank you soo much!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Name: MICHAEL KORS Multifunction Phone Wallet Wristlet in Luggage
> Seller: 2005kristenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381246031026
> Item: 381246031026
> 
> Thank you soo much!!


I am a little shakey on authenticating wallets but this one really does look authentic to me. Plus I checked the seller out and she has been selling authentic designer bags for a very long time. Out of over 3000 feedbacks she has only one neg for a fake and I have a feeling the buyer was wrong. All of her past and present listing are authentic for over ten years. WHy would she sell just one fake? lol! I had a buyer claim one of my bags was fake and I had to prove her wrong, so these buyers are not always right. 

THE WALLET has the correct heat stamp and markings, however, since wallets are not my specialty, I am going to contact jojo21 and cdtracing. Please wait for them to chime in. ,


----------



## abagirka

Hello, just got my mums bag. Could you please kindly help me to see if it authentic.

Thank you!


----------



## jojon21

ilysukixD said:


> Name: MICHAEL KORS Multifunction Phone Wallet Wristlet in Luggage
> Seller: 2005kristenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381246031026
> Item: 381246031026
> 
> Thank you soo much!!



This phone wallet is authentic!


----------



## jojon21

abagirka said:


> Hello, just got my mums bag. Could you please kindly help me to see if it authentic.
> 
> Thank you!



This looks to be an authentic Sutton ~ would just like to see the serial number tag behind the "made in" tag, and a photo showing the exterior of the entire bag just to be 100% sure! Thanks!


----------



## abagirka

CinthiaZ said:


> I am not sure what "white plastic thread" you are referring to?? Where? On what?? Actually, I can see the heat stamp and the made in country tab, but it would be helpful to be able to read that tag better. I would NOT report this seller. Her feedback is impeccable and all her other bags, past and present, really do appear to be authentic. All the paperwork is good and she does show better pics in her other listings. I am fairly confident this bag is authentic. If you decide to go ahead and get ot for your Mom, please post the photos we have listed in our signatures below, after you get it so we can give you another evaluation, ORrr ask the seller for better pics of the lining and made in country tag, and post them here before you buy it, if you prefer. .. Thank you.





cdtracing said:


> It looks good from the pictures in the listing but I would need to see clear pictures of the stitching of the interior pockets from straight on, not looking down & a clear picture of made in country/date tag.  I would need to see these pictures before I could say 100%.





CinthiaZ said:


> Hun, make sure you 'qoute' who you are replying to, or we have to go back and look it up. When you are responding to some one, you will see a quote option that you can check, then the persons statement that you are responding to, will show up in your reply, just like you are seeing here.. It takes time to figure out how to use this site, but quoting who you are replying to, really does help us. It is also more difficult from a cell phone, I have found.  Thank you.





jojon21 said:


> This looks to be an authentic Sutton ~ would just like to see the serial number tag behind the "made in" tag, and a photo showing the exterior of the entire bag just to be 100% sure! Thanks!



Thank you,  I've made some more pictures. There's no other tags in the bag!!! Just the one I have made pictures of, also I noticed glue as shown in pictures- it comes off I thought a bag like that should not have it!!!???


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Name: MICHAEL KORS Multifunction Phone Wallet Wristlet in Luggage
> Seller: 2005kristenf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381246031026
> Item: 381246031026
> 
> Thank you soo much!!





CinthiaZ said:


> I am a little shakey on authenticating wallets but this one really does look authentic to me. Plus I checked the seller out and she has been selling authentic designer bags for a very long time. Out of over 3000 feedbacks she has only one neg for a fake and I have a feeling the buyer was wrong. All of her past and present listing are authentic for over ten years. WHy would she sell just one fake? lol! I had a buyer claim one of my bags was fake and I had to prove her wrong, so these buyers are not always right.
> 
> THE WALLET has the correct heat stamp and markings, however, since wallets are not my specialty, I am going to contact jojo21 and cdtracing. Please wait for them to chime in. ,



Looks good but I would like to see a picture of the interior of the inside zipper compartment.


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> Thank you,  I've made some more pictures. There's no other tags in the bag!!! Just the one I have made pictures of, also I noticed glue as shown in pictures- it comes off I thought a bag like that should not have it!!!???



It appears to be authentic but it looks like the seral number tag has been removed & I'm not sure what to make of the glue at the top.  To my knowledge, MK does not sell factory seconds but this looks like that's what it is.


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Thank you,  I've made some more pictures. There's no other tags in the bag!!! Just the one I have made pictures of, also I noticed glue as shown in pictures- it comes off I thought a bag like that should not have it!!!???


This Sutton is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It appears to be authentic but it looks like the seral number tag has been removed & I'm not sure what to make of the glue at the top.  To my knowledge, MK does not sell factory seconds but this looks like that's what it is.





abagirka said:


> Hello, just got my mums bag. Could you please kindly help me to see if it authentic.
> 
> Thank you!



In response to your concerns about the glue and serial number tag, this may be an older version that did not have the serial tags yet. At one time MK did not have them at all. What is most important is the country tag is there. As far as it appearing to be a factory second, we have found mistakes on these Saffiano bags repeatedly. They in such high demand that MK has been speeding up production and losing a lot of quality in the process. They have let so many mistakes slip past quality control on these bags, it is ridiculous and makes it very difficult for us authenticators. But since we are aware of this, we can still tell all the signs and your bag has enough to deem it as authentic. If I remember right, you bought from a reputable seller as well.


----------



## abagirka

CinthiaZ said:


> In response to your concerns about the glue and serial number tag, this may be an older version that did not have the serial tags yet. At one time MK did not have them at all. What is most important is the country tag is there. As far as it appearing to be a factory second, we have found mistakes on these Saffiano bags repeatedly. They in such high demand that MK has been speeding up production and losing a lot of quality in the process. They have let so many mistakes slip past quality control on these bags, it is ridiculous and makes it very difficult for us authenticators. But since we are aware of this, we can still tell all the signs and your bag has enough to deem it as authentic. If I remember right, you bought from a reputable seller as well.


Hello ladies!
I went to the Michaels Kors store today and they proved to me that it is fake.... not even leather!
I contacted the seller and she was telling me funny stories how something bad had happened in her life and she doesn't need at the moment any problems and that she can show me the papers for the bag. But did she show anything??? NO! Lady by the name  Jenny decided to offer me the bag with 80% discount and right after that asked me to write her good feed back????!!! I could not believe this person - so YES I did give her good feedback so no one else gets conned by this lier.


----------



## ghellymendoz

Are the bags at Marshall's authentic? They have a lot of MK there. Thank you!


----------



## ley2

abagirka said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the Michaels Kors store today and they proved to me that it is fake.... not even leather!
> I contacted the seller and she was telling me funny stories how something bad had happened in her life and she doesn't need at the moment any problems and that she can show me the papers for the bag. But did she show anything??? NO! Lady by the name  Jenny decided to offer me the bag with 80% discount and right after that asked me to write her good feed back????!!! I could not believe this person - so YES I did give her good feedback so no one else gets conned by this lier.



Wow.. It looks good in picture but its not even leather? gosh.. Did you get full refund from her or you ended up paying 20% of the selling price? What she did is disgusting.. What an insult to other genuine sellers!


----------



## CinthiaZ

abagirka said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the Michaels Kors store today and they proved to me that it is fake.... not even leather!
> I contacted the seller and she was telling me funny stories how something bad had happened in her life and she doesn't need at the moment any problems and that she can show me the papers for the bag. But did she show anything??? NO! Lady by the name  Jenny decided to offer me the bag with 80% discount and right after that asked me to write her good feed back????!!! I could not believe this person - so YES I did give her good feedback so no one else gets conned by this lier.


How did they prove to you that it was fake and since when are sales clerks at Michael Kors, authenticators??!  These bags are made of Saffiano Leather. While it is suspicious the serial number is missing, I would still send it to someone like *****************.com, before I would listen to a sales clerk, although there is something to be said for having the bag on hand. Did you compare it to another Sutton in the store? Also, I see now that the date is from 2014, so it SHOULD have that tag with the serial number. Unbelievable! These fakes are getting SCARY good! That one sure fooled me!  The problem with MK sales clerks is that they want to sell you a bag from their store. They always tell you that if didn't buy it from them, it is probably fake. Please tell us all the signs she showed you, and how did she prove it not saffiano? Michael Kors actually forbids sales clerks from authenticating bags in their stores. I am surprised this sales clerk took this on. We have been repeatedly told that they will NOT authenticate bags and that you must send them to MK headquarters to be evaluated. I hope this sales clerk is correct. However, the seller not being able to provide a receipt or any paperwork with the bag, is suspicious.She should have sent it with the bag, Did you file a claim with ebay? Please send me the link to the listing again. If I recall, that seller has been selling authentic bags for a very long time. I find it hard to believe all those bags are fakes. If so, wow!  Please send me the link to the listing again.


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the Michaels Kors store today and they proved to me that it is fake.... not even leather!
> I contacted the seller and she was telling me funny stories how something bad had happened in her life and she doesn't need at the moment any problems and that she can show me the papers for the bag. But did she show anything??? NO! Lady by the name  Jenny decided to offer me the bag with 80% discount and right after that asked me to write her good feed back????!!! I could not believe this person - so YES I did give her good feedback so no one else gets conned by this lier.



Wow!  From the pictures, it appeared authentic but sometimes with these fakes, it helps to feel & smell the bags.  I would still send pictures to a third party authentication site like ***************** for written proof it's fake so you have evidence to file a formal complaint.  MK stores do not give written authentications. I'm sorry you've had this problem.  Hopefully, this seller will be taken down.


----------



## cdtracing

ghellymendoz said:


> Are the bags at Marshall's authentic? They have a lot of MK there. Thank you!



Generally speaking, Marshall's sell authentic MK items.  They are usually retail over runs/back stock, older stock, or Outlet bags like TJMAXX sells at times.


----------



## abagirka

Here is just a small thing to compare - hot steam stamp  first photo from authentic bag was made in the shop....second one is from the bag I bought from the seller .... huge difference in size and shape....


----------



## melbo

abagirka said:


> Here is just a small thing to compare - hot steam stamp  first photo from authentic bag was made in the shop....second one is from the bag I bought from the seller .... huge difference in size and shape....



If you're on your phone, hit the star on the upper right corner to unsubscibe.
If you're on Web page, select "thread tools". In the drop down menu, you'll see the unsubscibe choice.


----------



## abagirka

melbo said:


> If you're on your phone, hit the star on the upper right corner to unsubscibe.
> If you're on Web page, select "thread tools". In the drop down menu, you'll see the unsubscibe choice.


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

abagirka said:


> This is the purchase -  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111660983316?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *you are looking at different seller.*
> 
> This bag was not advertised with defects! And even the glue " see the photo" is not the main issue.
> 
> I wrote before that the lady from the web link you are looking had refused pictures and I didn't buy it... instead bought other sellers bag!!!Made photos and posted for you to see it....
> 
> Bag is Fake and theres no means for you to argue with me - Even I could tellI that the bag was not like the authentic one when both where at the front of me. Original was much softer Leather bag... this one was stiff plastic imitation and so on....
> 
> P.S every advertisement this seller had in past.....had the same pictures! Which is already a breach of Ebays terms and conditions!
> So ebay had removed the sellers other items "same bags" - would they do it just like that????
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to unsubscribe this forum?



When you posted the pictures of the bag you received, did you include a quote of your request for evaluation from that seller with a link to that listing.  If you did not, this is where the confusion began.  The bag from the first listing was authentic.  I was not aware that you purchased from a different seller & thought you purchased the bag from the first seller.  This has gotten out of hand.  We are not paid authenticators & give our opinions to the best of our ability & with the most information we're given.  You are not obligated to take our evaluations.  I'm sorry we were not able to help you.


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this medium Selma? Is it real or superfake? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this medium Selma? Is it real or superfake? Thanks!



Your Selma appears to be authentic from the pictures provided.


----------



## Bmelaniphy

Item: Micahel Kors Selma Bag
Listing number: 161699989803
Seller: oconnor2402
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161699989803
Comments: just bought this on eBay- my first MK bag in fact. Is it genuine?


----------



## cdtracing

Bmelaniphy said:


> Item: Micahel Kors Selma Bag
> Listing number: 161699989803
> Seller: oconnor2402
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161699989803
> Comments: just bought this on eBay- my first MK bag in fact. Is it genuine?



I'm sorry.  This is fake.  Seller has no feedback as a seller; only as a buyer.


----------



## jojon21

Bmelaniphy said:


> Item: Micahel Kors Selma Bag
> Listing number: 161699989803
> Seller: oconnor2402
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161699989803
> Comments: just bought this on eBay- my first MK bag in fact. Is it genuine?



I agree with cdtracing, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## jojon21

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this medium Selma? Is it real or superfake? Thanks!



Authentic Selma!


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> Your Selma appears to be authentic from the pictures provided.





jojon21 said:


> Authentic Selma!


Thank you! I've really hoped you said that! 
I purchased it a year ago at our local "Ebay" as authentic for circa 100 USD. But after purchasing some others MK bags I really didn't believe it's authentic .....
It has some bad stitching and crooked handles, you can see it in two last photos .... I read here about superfakes here and I was convinced that I have one of that superfake ....


----------



## Tinkiegrrl

Hello everyone!  Brand new to Michael Kors and name brand bags in general.  Not by choice of course, but because I typically can't afford bags like this.  This bag was given to me as a gift from my father, who apparently got it as a gift from a client for his wife.  It's not her style, so she gave it to me.  My father is a plumber, so I'm having a bit of a hard time believing a client gave him a $498 bag for the heck of it!  I'd appreciate knowing if this was real or not.  I've always opted for generic, or more affordable brands over replicas, so I just want to make sure.  It's a MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain bag in silver I think.  Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tinkiegrrl said:


> Hello everyone!  Brand new to Michael Kors and name brand bags in general.  Not by choice of course, but because I typically can't afford bags like this.  This bag was given to me as a gift from my father, who apparently got it as a gift from a client for his wife.  It's not her style, so she gave it to me.  My father is a plumber, so I'm having a bit of a hard time believing a client gave him a $498 bag for the heck of it!  I'd appreciate knowing if this was real or not.  I've always opted for generic, or more affordable brands over replicas, so I just want to make sure.  It's a MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain bag in silver I think.  Thanks!


Yes, this bag is authentic and one of my favorites. I actually own one of these totes and I just love it! Looks like yours is the nickle color just like mine! I am surprised they were able to find this bag new as it was discontinued quite awhile back from 2010. While the bag did originally retail for 498.00, I am sure they were able to get it at one of the outlets on sale for much less because it is discontinued. I have seen employers give designer bags as gifts before. My girlfriend received a nice set of Dooney and Borke bag, wallet and make up case, from her boss. No worries. The bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this medium Selma? Is it real or superfake? Thanks!





cdtracing said:


> Your Selma appears to be authentic from the pictures provided.



+!.  I agree! This bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> When you posted the pictures of the bag you received, did you include a quote of your request for evaluation from that seller with a link to that listing.  If you did not, this is where the confusion began.  The bag from the first listing was authentic.  I was not aware that you purchased from a different seller & thought you purchased the bag from the first seller.  This has gotten out of hand.  We are not paid authenticators & give our opinions to the best of our ability & with the most information we're given.  You are not obligated to take our evaluations.  I'm sorry we were not able to help you.


No . CD. She never once told us she purchased from a different seller. I went back and checked all of her posts to see if we missed something and we did not. You are correct to state that is where the confusion is from. How can we know if we are not told?? lol! We were told that she had already purchased the bag from that seller in China and even told us it was already paid for. We had no way of knowing the OP purchased from a different seller, because it was never mentioned. We thought we were still authenticating the bag from the original seller.


----------



## Tinkiegrrl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, this bag is authentic and one of my favorites. I actually own one of these totes and I just love it! Looks like yours is the nickle color just like mine! I am surprised they were able to find this bag new as it was discontinued quite awhile back from 2010. While the bag did originally retail for 498.00, I am sure they were able to get it at one of the outlets on sale for much less because it is discontinued. I have seen employers give designer bags as gifts before. My girlfriend received a nice set of Dooney and Borke bag, wallet and make up case, from her boss. No worries. The bag is authentic.



Thanks! The bag was a bit dusty, so I think it was a situation where the client had it around for a long while and never used it. Apparently, she gives a lot of handbags to my father for my stepmother, and my father has also always wondered if they were genuine. I got a Prada from her too, but that one has obviously been used. Can't find a pic of it anywhere, so I think it's an old design as well. I dismissed that one was fake at first, and gave it to my 3 yr old. I'll have to get it back from her... She's likely the only three year old around sporting a Prada bag to hold her dolls in!


----------



## Tinkiegrrl

Tinkiegrrl said:


> Thanks! The bag was a bit dusty, so I think it was a situation where the client had it around for a long while and never used it. Apparently, she gives a lot of handbags to my father for my stepmother, and my father has also always wondered if they were genuine. I got a Prada from her too, but that one has obviously been used. Can't find a pic of it anywhere, so I think it's an old design as well. I dismissed that one was fake at first, and gave it to my 3 yr old. I'll have to get it back from her... She's likely the only three year old around sporting a Prada bag to hold her dolls in!



And, of course, now I need to weasel my way into my stepmothers closet for more....


----------



## Bmelaniphy

Still on the hunt for a bargain MK! I'm hoping you will all tell me this is real 

Item: Micahel Kors Hamilton Bag
Listing number: 221769710777
Seller: tichuk5
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a2813cb9


----------



## cdtracing

Bmelaniphy said:


> Still on the hunt for a bargain MK! I'm hoping you will all tell me this is real
> 
> Item: Micahel Kors Hamilton Bag
> Listing number: 221769710777
> Seller: tichuk5
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...777?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a2813cb9



This listing is ended.  Would need to see clearer pictures of interior lining, stitching, heat stamp & made in country/date tag.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> +!.  I agree! This bag is authentic.


Thanks! I'm starting to believe my bag is original


----------



## lluuccka

I have one more bag to authenticate - I think it's medium Sutton in soft leather, outlet version with dustbag. 
I bought it at your local "Ebay" for 25 USD! I think previous owner treated it like a pig. It's little bit dirty on white parts - do you have any tips to clean that up?
Thank you ladies very much!!!


----------



## Silverbaglady

Hello,  last week I purchased a leather metallic Michael Kors Chain Wallet at Macy's.  I'm a first time buyer and I'd like someone to authenticate it for me, please.  The number on the tag is 32F4STVC9M.   I am not sure if this is the serial number.  There is no link available; this was an in-store purchase.   The word "nickel" is written on the tag.   Perhaps this refers to the color of the wallet which is silvery. There is a "Made in China" tag with a date code, but I could not photograph it because it was too small and sewn into the side seam of the wallet where I had trouble just finding it.  This item did not come with a care card, however the color of the tag is tan.   I took the pictures myself.  Here are links to the photos that you can cut and paste into your web browser:

facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431372101./683120271833864/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120221833869/?type=1&permPage=1[img]

[img]https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120111833880/?type=1&permPage=1[img]

[img]https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120091833882/?type=1&permPage=1[img]

I would appreciate any assistance you can provide.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> I have one more bag to authenticate - I think it's medium Sutton in soft leather, outlet version with dustbag.
> I bought it at your local "Ebay" for 25 USD! I think previous owner treated it like a pig. It's little bit dirty on white parts - do you have any tips to clean that up?
> Thank you ladies very much!!!


Need to see a photo of the heat stamp / label.  As far as cleaning tips, we have many other threads regarding this topic. I am sure you can get some ideas over there.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> Need to see a photo of the heat stamp / label.  As far as cleaning tips, we have many other threads regarding this topic. I am sure you can get some ideas over there.


Here is stamp and dustbag.
About cleaning tips - I'm definitely going to look! Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Here is stamp and dustbag.
> About cleaning tips - I'm definitely going to look! Thanks!


From the photos provided , your bag appears to be authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Silverbaglady said:


> Hello,  last week I purchased a leather metallic Michael Kors Chain Wallet at Macy's.  I'm a first time buyer and I'd like someone to authenticate it for me, please.  The number on the tag is 32F4STVC9M.   I am not sure if this is the serial number.  There is no link available; this was an in-store purchase.   The word "nickel" is written on the tag.   Perhaps this refers to the color of the wallet which is silvery. There is a "Made in China" tag with a date code, but I could not photograph it because it was too small and sewn into the side seam of the wallet where I had trouble just finding it.  This item did not come with a care card, however the color of the tag is tan.   I took the pictures myself.  Here are links to the photos that you can cut and paste into your web browser:
> 
> facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431372101./683120271833864/?type=1&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120221833869/?type=1&permPage=1[img]
> 
> [img]https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120111833880/?type=1&permPage=1[img]
> 
> [img]https://www.facebook.com/eeniesmomsstuff/photos/pb.677838945695330.-2207520000.1431369835./683120091833882/?type=1&permPage=1[img]
> 
> I would appreciate any assistance you can provide.  Thank you for your time.[/QUOTE]
> Please post the links in their proper format so we can click on and open them . Thank you


----------



## Silverbaglady

CinthiaZ said:


> From the photos provided , your bag appears to be authentic.


Thank you!  I'm sorry the links weren't clickable.  I had some trouble uploading the photos; I kept getting error messages when I used the photo uploader.   In the future, should I cut and paste the links right into the text instead of using the img tag?  Thank you once again for your time!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Silverbaglady said:


> Thank you!  I'm sorry the links weren't clickable.  I had some trouble uploading the photos; I kept getting error messages when I used the photo uploader.   In the future, should I cut and paste the links right into the text instead of using the img tag?  Thank you once again for your time!


Yes, try pasting them into the text, or try downsizing your pics, they may be too large.


----------



## jojon21

lluuccka said:


> Here is stamp and dustbag.
> About cleaning tips - I'm definitely going to look! Thanks!



I agree with CinthiaZ, your bag is authentic!


----------



## Castagnette

Item : Michael Kors large jewel trim Selma in brown 

Seller : second-hand seller online 

Comments: I've bought this bag online from a second hand seller. Seller claimed that it was authentic. But I'm doubting it as there are uneven stitching on the bag , even though there's a plastic tag in the bag. Please do help me authenticate this !!


----------



## jojon21

Castagnette said:


> Item : Michael Kors large jewel trim Selma in brown
> 
> Seller : second-hand seller online
> 
> Comments: I've bought this bag online from a second hand seller. Seller claimed that it was authentic. But I'm doubting it as there are uneven stitching on the bag , even though there's a plastic tag in the bag. Please do help me authenticate this !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993168
> View attachment 2993169
> View attachment 2993170
> View attachment 2993171
> View attachment 2993172



Can you please provide photos of the interior lining and the heat stamp inside the bag, as well as a link to the actual listing where you purchased this bag so we can evaluate more thoroughly. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Castagnette said:


> Item : Michael Kors large jewel trim Selma in brown
> 
> Seller : second-hand seller online
> 
> Comments: I've bought this bag online from a second hand seller. Seller claimed that it was authentic. But I'm doubting it as there are uneven stitching on the bag , even though there's a plastic tag in the bag. Please do help me authenticate this !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993168
> View attachment 2993169
> View attachment 2993170
> View attachment 2993171
> View attachment 2993172





jojon21 said:


> Can you please provide photos of the interior lining and the heat stamp inside the bag, as well as a link to the actual listing where you purchased this bag so we can evaluate more thoroughly. Thanks!



Due to many problems with new members understanding the rules and formats of this forum, we are now only authenticating bags of members that have at least 25 posts. As Jojo said, you have not provided enough information for us to evaluate. Please become a participating member of this forum, so you understand how it works better, and we will authenticate for you in the future. For now, I suggest going to a professional authenticator. '*****************.com' does Michael Kors bags. Thank you,


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, your bag is authentic!


Looks great Jojo! Whoop! lol!


----------



## Castagnette




----------



## CinthiaZ

Castagnette said:


> View attachment 2994099
> View attachment 2994100


Sorry, we can not authenticate a bag with two photos. Also, you must be a participating member of this forum to receive evaluations. I suggest you go to *****************.com  who authenticates Michael Kors. Thank you


----------



## gueancla

Item: Michael Kors Camilla Wedge Patent
Listing number: 
Seller: whywhylove818  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-NEW-Mic...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d313e0b4b
Comments: Please help me authenticate these MK wedges.

Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

gueancla said:


> Item: Michael Kors Camilla Wedge Patent
> Listing number:
> Seller: whywhylove818
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-NEW-Mic...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d313e0b4b
> Comments: Please help me authenticate these MK wedges.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I do not authenticate shoes. Perhaps one of our other members may know more. Please wait for them to chime in. However this seller appears to be outstanding with only 2 negs out of almost 10, 000! Neither of them are for fakes. I don't care for the fact that she is using web photos that are not her own, however this seller would not be on ebay with such outstanding feedback, for this long, if she were selling fakes.I did check out her past and present listings and the shoes I recognize ( Coach) are all authentic. They are fairly priced at reasonable market value.  I personally, would feel confident purchasing from this seller. 

We do have a thread for MK shoes here. You can check there to speak with ladies who often buy MK shoes and they may be of more assistance, or you could possibly find pics there of the same shoes to compare them to in that thread. You can also do a google search for that style name to compare as well. Cute shoes!


----------



## cdtracing

gueancla said:


> Item: Michael Kors Camilla Wedge Patent
> Listing number:
> Seller: whywhylove818
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-NEW-Mic...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d313e0b4b
> Comments: Please help me authenticate these MK wedges.
> 
> Thanks



As CinthiaZ has stated, this seller has a good track record & is a long standing seller.  I do not know anything about MK shoes & I do not own any.  I'm sorry but I would not feel comfortable trying to authenticate these.  Perhaps some of our ladies on the shoe thread who own MK shoes could be of assistance.  Good Luck.


----------



## krenae

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Michael-Kors-purse-554fd15dbab32d4e180098f6


----------



## melbo

krenae said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Michael-Kors-purse-554fd15dbab32d4e180098f6



You must be a participating member of this forum with a minimum of 25 posts to receive evaluations. I suggest you go to *****************.com  who authenticates Michael Kors. Thank you.


----------



## krenae

So because I just found out about this site I can't get help?


----------



## melbo

krenae said:


> So because I just found out about this site I can't get help?



Due to many problems with new members understanding the rules and formats of this forum, we are now only authenticating bags of members that have at least 25 posts. Please become a participating member of this forum, so you understand how it works better, and we will authenticate for you in the future. For now, I suggest going to a professional authenticator. '*****************.com' does Michael Kors bags. Thank you.


----------



## starwarschic

I've attached pictures of the bag, seller, listing number, etc from eBay. I would greatly appreciate it if you can authenticate.

My apologies if this type of bag has already been done. I've searched throughout various threads and have not seen one yet with this type of "buckle" with Michael Kors name on it, I've only seen the lock and key, which has me concerned.

The stitching is perfect, the interior stamp matches authenticity guidelines, and more. It's just that darn buckle.

Maybe this is an older version? It's fine if it is, because I preferred that look to the lock and key, but if it's fake I'm going to be very upset at myself.

TIA


----------



## CinthiaZ




----------



## CinthiaZ

krenae said:


> So because I just found out about this site I can't get help?


Welcome to the TPF! This is a fun place where people who love and collect designer handbags, congregate to share fashion tips, ideas, sales, etc. We are not a professional authenticating service. We give our opinions only,and help each other and our friends that are participating members of this forum. Not those who just come here to get free authentications and then we never see them again. . We need you to become familiar with this site. You have not even posted a valid link to click onto. The link won't even open, 

After you learn how to post links and photos, plus read the rules, such as posted on the first page of this thread,to become familiar with how we operate, it is easier for us to help you. Please feel free to check out our other threads. We'd love to see some of your bags! Hang around for awhile and we will be happy to help in the future. In the meantime, you can get Michael Kors evaluations,  from '*****************.com'. They will be happy to authenticate a listing for you. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

starwarschic said:


> View attachment 2996348
> View attachment 2996349
> View attachment 2996351
> View attachment 2996352
> View attachment 2996353
> 
> View attachment 2996355
> View attachment 2996356
> 
> 
> I've attached pictures of the bag, seller, listing number, etc from eBay. I would greatly appreciate it if you can authenticate.
> 
> My apologies if this type of bag has already been done. I've searched throughout various threads and have not seen one yet with this type of "buckle" with Michael Kors name on it, I've only seen the lock and key, which has me concerned.
> 
> The stitching is perfect, the interior stamp matches authenticity guidelines, and more. It's just that darn buckle.
> 
> Maybe this is an older version? It's fine if it is, because I preferred that look to the lock and key, but if it's fake I'm going to be very upset at myself.
> 
> TIA



There are not enough pics to give an accurate evaluation, Besides that, the listing has ENDED. We only evaluate LIVE auctions to help you to not purchase a fake. We no longer evaluate after a listing has ended.  If you have purchased this ended listing, you need to go to a professional authenticator such as *****************.com. I am sure they can help you, but I am certain they will need more pics as well. Hopefully you can get them from the seller. 

I did notice the seller only has ONE feedback. It is best to purchase from sellers with a high feedback score and has a proven history of selling authentic bags. Always review a seller's feedback before you purchase from them, I would never buy a designer bag from a seller with only one feedback. It's all part of doing your homework and checking out sellers before you buy from them. This is very important when purchasing on ebay since ebay is loaded with fakes and most of them are from low feedback sellers. At this point, since the listing has ended, you will nee to go to authenticatfeirst.com., who are professional authenticators. They do Michael Kors bags and can help you get a refund if the bag is fake.Please see my signature below in blue for more info on what we will evaluate.Thank you.


----------



## Jadefitzxoxo

I think alot of people are confused and dont know how to use the forum because the format of the mobile site is quite hard to navigate, its difficult to attach pictures, and you dont have any signature when you post, so when you tell people to look at your signature, theres nothing there. You guys were really really helpful and saved alot of people time and money. I know it's frustrating when people dont know the rules but when a sites difficult to navigate and the rules are on the very first page of an almost 100 page thread, they wouldnt know to look at page 1.. Its sad that you won't authenticate for people with under 25 posts because alot of people come here simply for your opinions on bags.


----------



## melbo

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> I think alot of people are confused and dont know how to use the forum because the format of the mobile site is quite hard to navigate, its difficult to attach pictures, and you dont have any signature when you post, so when you tell people to look at your signature, theres nothing there. You guys were really really helpful and saved alot of people time and money. I know it's frustrating when people dont know the rules but when a sites difficult to navigate and the rules are on the very first page of an almost 100 page thread, they wouldnt know to look at page 1.. Its sad that you won't authenticate for people with under 25 posts because alot of people come here simply for your opinions on bags.



We understand this forum can be a handful for new members. That's why we encourage them to become familiar with it. 
There are many ways to access this forum:
1. Computer 
2. App
3. Mobile web
This is a free forum and it's the responsibility of the members to get familiar/acquainted with it. Participating members get many perks, and this is one of them. 
We are sorry the rules had to change, but it's for the best. *****************.com only charges a small fee, so they're a great option! Good luck.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi everyone not sure if anyone can help me im slightly panicking a bit. Ordered my first michael kors bag on ebay (yes i know lol) and now im panicking that it may not be authentic. It looks good from the pictures but im scared i have spent money on it and it might not be real. If it isnt I need to cancel it before the seller sends it. I would be so grateful if someone can help me please! The link for the bag is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371267447803?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi all! I have just received the bag this morning so have hopefully taken the relevant pictures to show if it is genuine or not! It does look really well made so am really hoping it is genuine!
> 
> If you could still help me I would be very very very grateful! Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina x


----------



## NewMKFan

Hi there, 
I am somebody without any experience on Michael Kors bags. I was turning to this page, hoping to get help with authenticating 2 bags. However, I just saw that you need to have posted at least 25 posts to be eligible to get help. I was wondering how someone without any experience can contribute that much without misleading others? Also, I am thinking it is those people who do not have a lot of experience that needs education and guidance.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

Wow never mind. I was told I could come back and show pictures of the bag once I got it. Wasnt a problem then and honestly didnt think it would be a problem now.

Only asked for some help continuing from a previous post. Would definitely have contributed more to the forum, but not feeling very welcome right now.

Well to the previous people who (kindly) spoke to me during my last post I thank you for that. You were helpful then. Hopefully I can again find kind people to talk to who can give me advice. I clearly wont get that here.

Goodbye.


----------



## cdtracing

ChristinaEleni said:


> Wow never mind. I was told I could come back and show pictures of the bag once I got it. Wasnt a problem then and honestly didnt think it would be a problem now.
> 
> Only asked for some help continuing from a previous post. Would definitely have contributed more to the forum, but not feeling very welcome right now.
> 
> Well to the previous people who (kindly) spoke to me during my last post I thank you for that. You were helpful then. Hopefully I can again find kind people to talk to who can give me advice. I clearly wont get that here.
> 
> Goodbye.



When did you first post for an evaluation?  Please Quote your original post asking for an evaluation & include your new pictures of heat stamp, made in country/date tags, stamped hardware, interior, & stitching. I will evaluate your bag since you were told to post pics when you got your bag.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> When did you first post for an evaluation?  Please Quote your original post asking for an evaluation & include your new pictures of heat stamp, made in country/date tags, stamped hardware, interior, & stitching. I will evaluate your bag since you were told to post pics when you got your bag.



I haven't seen her post anything recent, and no one replied to her pictures above except you.


----------



## Swanky

NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> I am somebody without any experience on Michael Kors bags. I was turning to this page, hoping to get help with authenticating 2 bags. However, I just saw that you need to have posted at least 25 posts to be eligible to get help. I was wondering how someone without any experience can contribute that much without misleading others? Also, I am thinking it is those people who do not have a lot of experience that needs education and guidance.




Hi! You're welcome to post items for authenticating here.  There's no tPF rule that you must have 25 posts.


----------



## Swanky

cdtracing said:


> When did you first post for an evaluation?  Please Quote your original post asking for an evaluation & include your new pictures of heat stamp, made in country/date tags, stamped hardware, interior, & stitching. I will evaluate your bag since you were told to post pics when you got your bag.


 
Thanks for responding to her, I'm also confused!?


----------



## melbo

ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi everyone not sure if anyone can help me im slightly panicking a bit. Ordered my first michael kors bag on ebay (yes i know lol) and now im panicking that it may not be authentic. It looks good from the pictures but im scared i have spent money on it and it might not be real. If it isnt I need to cancel it before the seller sends it. I would be so grateful if someone can help me please! The link for the bag is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371267447803?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease help!





cdtracing said:


> From the pictures in the listing, it looks good but I would like to see a picture of the made in country/date tag to be 100%.  When you get the bag, post pictures of the made in country/date tag, heat stamp & interior stitching along with a quote of your original request for us to look at.  Ebay has a protection policy for buyers on returns.



Found it. She posted 11 days ago.


----------



## cdtracing

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thanks for responding to her, I'm also confused!?



I sent her a PM.


----------



## NewMKFan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi! You're welcome to post items for authenticating here.  There's no tPF rule that you must have 25 posts.


 

Thank you so much.. That is encouraging to hear. I must have misunderstood. This is my story..


I am brand new to Michael Kors purses. As a student I have never had money to spend on nice bags. But ever since my friend showed me her bags, I have been in love with them. I liked and bought two bags both of which were listed new but defective but I intended to  get them fixed. I had no idea what a big issue counterfeits are until my friend educated me a couple of days ago and directed me to this site and asked that I return if the bags are fake. I am hoping someone may be able to help me authenticate them. Thank you so much for any help!



This is the first bag: I have attached pictures

Michael Kors Jet Set luggage Saffiano Travel Satchel Purse Bag 
item number:
381220528377
The ebay seller is namebrandoutlet4320 (Buyer accepts returns)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Description: NEW WITH STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. MISSING TOP ZIP CLOSURE PULL TAB. WHITE SPOTS AROUND TOP OF EXTERIOR. APPROXIMATELY 4.75" TEAR/HOLE ON FRONT RIGHT EXTERIOR CORNERS - NOTABLY ON SEAM. SEE PHOTOS!


----------



## Swanky

Welcome to tPF, I hope you find answers!


----------



## NewMKFan

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi! You're welcome to post items for authenticating here.  There's no tPF rule that you must have 25 posts.


 
Hi there, 
This is the second bag I mentioned about in my previous post. My pictures are included. Thank you so much once again




Michael Kors 30F2GTTT8L Jet Set maroon Saffiano E/W Tote Purse Bag 
Item: 381237243159
Seller:namebrandoutlet4320 (Accepts returns)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments: NEW WITH IN-STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. BROKEN FRONT RIGHT STRAP


----------



## ChristinaEleni

Hi yeah I first posted a comment when I brought my bag online and only this morning received it as it was sent to me from another country.

I read again about the rules and I understand why you would rather give the advice to people who contribute. I would probably feel the same too.

My comment was hasty, I read it the rules and took it personally when I shouldnt have. Your all kind enough to give advice to people for free and I do respect that. So, sorry again.

If its alright, I will stick around. I think this forum is very interesting and informative.


From (a sheepish) Christina x


----------



## krenae

Everybody doesn't have the cash to pay to get an opinion!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi yeah I first posted a comment when I brought my bag online and only this morning received it as it was sent to me from another country.
> 
> I read again about the rules and I understand why you would rather give the advice to people who contribute. I would probably feel the same too.
> 
> My comment was hasty, I read it the rules and took it personally when I shouldnt have. Your all kind enough to give advice to people for free and I do respect that. So, sorry again.
> 
> If its alright, I will stick around. I think this forum is very interesting and informative.
> 
> 
> From (a sheepish) Christina x



I'm glad you've decided to stick around & we were able to clear up any misunderstanding.  We welcome new & contributing members.  We can all learn from each other.


----------



## ChristinaEleni

cdtracing said:


> I'm glad you've decided to stick around & we were able to clear up any misunderstanding.  We welcome new & contributing members.  We can all learn from each other.


Thank you lol yeah I will definitely check the place out


----------



## cdtracing

NewMKFan said:


> Thank you so much.. That is encouraging to hear. I must have misunderstood. This is my story..
> 
> 
> I am brand new to Michael Kors purses. As a student I have never had money to spend on nice bags. But ever since my friend showed me her bags, I have been in love with them. I liked and bought two bags both of which were listed new but defective but I intended to  get them fixed. I had no idea what a big issue counterfeits are until my friend educated me a couple of days ago and directed me to this site and asked that I return if the bags are fake. I am hoping someone may be able to help me authenticate them. Thank you so much for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first bag: I have attached pictures
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set luggage Saffiano Travel Satchel Purse Bag
> item number:
> 381220528377
> The ebay seller is namebrandoutlet4320 (Buyer accepts returns)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Description: NEW WITH STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. MISSING TOP ZIP CLOSURE PULL TAB. WHITE SPOTS AROUND TOP OF EXTERIOR. APPROXIMATELY 4.75" TEAR/HOLE ON FRONT RIGHT EXTERIOR CORNERS - NOTABLY ON SEAM. SEE PHOTOS!





NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> This is the second bag I mentioned about in my previous post. My pictures are included. Thank you so much once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors 30F2GTTT8L Jet Set maroon Saffiano E/W Tote Purse Bag
> Item: 381237243159
> Seller:namebrandoutlet4320 (Accepts returns)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments: NEW WITH IN-STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. BROKEN FRONT RIGHT STRAP



While it is not a TPF rule that you have to have 25 post before receiving an evaluation, the MK authenticators have decide to have this requirement due to some problems we have had with some new members.  It's not meant to discourage you but we hope it will stop some of the inappropriate comments that have been made.  If you would kindly go on the forum to any thread that might interest you, & participate by commenting on them, you will have your post count up in no time.  I will evaluate your bags, then.  Just repost your request with your pictures (which are quite good & clear).  Thank you.


----------



## NewMKFan

cdtracing said:


> While it is not a TPF rule that you have to have 25 post before receiving an evaluation, the MK authenticators have decide to have this requirement due to some problems we have had with some new members.  It's not meant to discourage you but we hope it will stop some of the inappropriate comments that have been made.  If you would kindly go on the forum to any thread that might interest you, & participate by commenting on them, you will have your post count up in no time.  I will evaluate your bags, then.  Just repost your request with your pictures (which are quite good & clear).  Thank you.


 
Thank you.. I will attempt to do that


----------



## Swanky

krenae said:


> Everybody doesn't have the cash to pay to get an opinion!!!



With all due respect, that's not really our members problem. You are welcome to respectfully ask for help, it's their decision what they'd like to offer opinions on, they're volunteers. 
If you aren't happy with this, that's fine, then respectfully look elsewhere.


----------



## starwarschic

Jadefitzxoxo said:


> I think alot of people are confused and dont know how to use the forum because the format of the mobile site is quite hard to navigate, its difficult to attach pictures, and you dont have any signature when you post, so when you tell people to look at your signature, theres nothing there. You guys were really really helpful and saved alot of people time and money. I know it's frustrating when people dont know the rules but when a sites difficult to navigate and the rules are on the very first page of an almost 100 page thread, they wouldnt know to look at page 1.. Its sad that you won't authenticate for people with under 25 posts because alot of people come here simply for your opinions on bags.




Yes, it is confusing, especially considering the poster following me on this thread had already purchased her bag and it looks like she got help. I'm happy to take more pictures if someone is willing to help me. 

I know the seller only had one feedback but I spoke with her many times before buying and felt she was sincere.

My main concern is that now that I'm looking at everyone else's MK bags, I don't see any others with the buckle with the name on the front like mine. I saw plenty others on eBay, but not here. I preferred the buckle to the lock and key charm, and mostly just wondered if anyone new if the buckle is legitimate, as I stated in my OP.

I'm completely new to MK bags.


----------



## cdtracing

starwarschic said:


> Yes, it is confusing, especially considering the poster following me on this thread had already purchased her bag and it looks like she got help. I'm happy to take more pictures if someone is willing to help me.
> 
> I know the seller only had one feedback but I spoke with her many times before buying and felt she was sincere.
> 
> My main concern is that now that I'm looking at everyone else's MK bags, I don't see any others with the buckle with the name on the front like mine. I saw plenty others on eBay, but not here. I preferred the buckle to the lock and key charm, and mostly just wondered if anyone new if the buckle is legitimate, as I stated in my OP.
> 
> I'm completely new to MK bags.



I don't do any of this from my phone, although many do.  I'm on the forum on my laptop.  The authenticators on the MK AT thread have decided to implement a requirement of 25 post due to issues we have had with *some* new members becoming argumentative & combative when they don't get the answer they want.  It's not meant to put new members off; we're just taking a step back.  We are not paid to give this service.  

It doesn't take much effort to check out the forum & contribute with posts to get your post count up to 25.  There are many forums here with many threads that are informative as well as countless Premiere & Modern designer forums.  There's an Ebay forum with countless threads that help people when buying on Ebay as well as Health & Beauty, Jewelry, & just Handbags in general forums.  We don't mind helping once you have reached the 25 post count.  As to the member who followed you, she had posted for an evaluation before the changes had been implemented & I had asked her to post certain required pictures when she received her bag.  She did this & also included a quote to her original post as I had requested.  She was unaware of things that had occurred since her original post.  I explained to her the situation & changes.  She understands.

I'm sorry if this is inconvenient but we are trying to be fair to all members.  Other designer AT threads have similar requirements.


----------



## gueancla

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I do not authenticate shoes. Perhaps one of our other members may know more. Please wait for them to chime in. However this seller appears to be outstanding with only 2 negs out of almost 10, 000! Neither of them are for fakes. I don't care for the fact that she is using web photos that are not her own, however this seller would not be on ebay with such outstanding feedback, for this long, if she were selling fakes.I did check out her past and present listings and the shoes I recognize ( Coach) are all authentic. They are fairly priced at reasonable market value.  I personally, would feel confident purchasing from this seller.
> 
> We do have a thread for MK shoes here. You can check there to speak with ladies who often buy MK shoes and they may be of more assistance, or you could possibly find pics there of the same shoes to compare them to in that thread. You can also do a google search for that style name to compare as well. Cute shoes!


Thank you, CinthiaZ I do really appreciate very much your feedback.


----------



## gueancla

cdtracing said:


> As CinthiaZ has stated, this seller has a good track record & is a long standing seller.  I do not know anything about MK shoes & I do not own any.  I'm sorry but I would not feel comfortable trying to authenticate these.  Perhaps some of our ladies on the shoe thread who own MK shoes could be of assistance.  Good Luck.


Thank you!


----------



## TnC

Do MK wallets have the made in tag inside them?


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Do MK wallets have the made in tag inside them?



Usually but some don't.  If you can post some pics of the wallet with the interior, heat stamp, stitching, &made in/date tags, we can take a look.  It's small so you may have to look for it.


----------



## TnC

cdtracing said:


> Usually but some don't.  If you can post some pics of the wallet with the interior, heat stamp, stitching, &made in/date tags, we can take a look.  It's small so you may have to look for it.


 
Ok I asked for those pics just waiting for the persons reply. Its from a local sales page. Wondering if this an outlet wallet. Here are the photos I have from the seller so far:


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Ok I asked for those pics just waiting for the persons reply. Its from a local sales page. Wondering if this an outlet wallet. Here are the photos I have from the seller so far:



From the pictures you've provided so far, it does look like an outlet wallet.  I would still like to see if the made in tag if she finds it.  See if she will send you a picture of the zipper pull as well.


----------



## Megs

krenae said:


> Everybody doesn't have the cash to pay to get an opinion!!!



I think the authenticators in this thread would love to help once you've contributed to the forum a bit more . Each Authenticate This thread on the forum has different volunteers who are incredibly knowledgeable in the brand and give their opinions. It is up to each authenticator how they would like to help. The MK authenticators would like to see people with at least 25 posts. There are so many great areas on the forum, and if you are able to share a bit more on the forum, they seem to be happy to help you for free!! 



ChristinaEleni said:


> Hi yeah I first posted a comment when I brought my bag online and only this morning received it as it was sent to me from another country.
> 
> I read again about the rules and I understand why you would rather give the advice to people who contribute. I would probably feel the same too.
> 
> My comment was hasty, I read it the rules and took it personally when I shouldnt have. Your all kind enough to give advice to people for free and I do respect that. So, sorry again.
> 
> If its alright, I will stick around. I think this forum is very interesting and informative.
> 
> 
> From (a sheepish) Christina x



The forum can be a bit daunting at first, but so happy to hear you'd like to stick around!! 



starwarschic said:


> Yes, it is confusing, especially considering the poster following me on this thread had already purchased her bag and it looks like she got help. I'm happy to take more pictures if someone is willing to help me.
> 
> I know the seller only had one feedback but I spoke with her many times before buying and felt she was sincere.
> 
> My main concern is that now that I'm looking at everyone else's MK bags, I don't see any others with the buckle with the name on the front like mine. I saw plenty others on eBay, but not here. I preferred the buckle to the lock and key charm, and mostly just wondered if anyone new if the buckle is legitimate, as I stated in my OP.
> 
> I'm completely new to MK bags.



If you share a bit more and reach 25 posts, the authenticators say they'd help! Hope you find what you're looking for! 



Jadefitzxoxo said:


> I think alot of people are confused and dont know how to use the forum because the format of the mobile site is quite hard to navigate, its difficult to attach pictures, and you dont have any signature when you post, so when you tell people to look at your signature, theres nothing there. You guys were really really helpful and saved alot of people time and money. I know it's frustrating when people dont know the rules but when a sites difficult to navigate and the rules are on the very first page of an almost 100 page thread, they wouldnt know to look at page 1.. Its sad that you won't authenticate for people with under 25 posts because alot of people come here simply for your opinions on bags.



The forum can be a lot to take in when you first find it - the mobile app doesn't show signatures, that is a good point. We are looking for better ways to help the Authenticators help out and make it easy for everyone!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cx


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> We understand this forum can be a handful for new members. That's why we encourage them to become familiar with it.
> There are many ways to access this forum:
> 1. Computer
> 2. App
> 3. Mobile web
> This is a free forum and it's the responsibility of the members to get familiar/acquainted with it. Participating members get many perks, and this is one of them.
> We are sorry the rules had to change, but it's for the best. *****************.com only charges a small fee, so they're a great option! Good luck.



Melbo explains this quite eloquently. I would also like to point out that  most authenticators would have an even harder time doing authentications from a phone, than you are having trying to get one.. We need to see clear large detailed photos. We have to open links, look up information, investigate sellers and websites. I can't even imagine doing it from a cell phone. There is a lot more to this than people realize. This can not easily be done on a cell phone as you well point out. I wouldn't even consider it! How important is it to you to not buy a fake? If it is important enough to me to take time on my computer to help people , is it so wrong to expect them to do the same?? This site is much more user friendly on a desk top. Doesn't anybody own one anymore?


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> Melbo explains this quite eloquently. I would also like to point out that  most authenticators would have an even harder time doing authentications from a phone, than you are having trying to get one.. We need to see clear large detailed photos. We have to open links, look up information, investigate sellers and websites. I can't even imagine doing it from a cell phone. There is a lot more to this than people realize. This can not easily be done on a cell phone as you well point out. I wouldn't even consider it! How important is it to you to not buy a fake? If it is important enough to me to take time on my computer to help people , is it so wrong to expect them to do the same?? This site is much more user friendly on a desk top. Doesn't anybody own one anymore?



Thanks Cinthiaz and others authenticators here. You guys did a great job for all the bags lover here , your job aren't easy at all. Thanks for all the effort giving us advise for our purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Melbo explains this quite eloquently. I would also like to point out that  most authenticators would have an even harder time doing authentications from a phone, than you are having trying to get one.. We need to see clear large detailed photos. We have to open links, look up information, investigate sellers and websites. I can't even imagine doing it from a cell phone. There is a lot more to this than people realize. This can not easily be done on a cell phone as you well point out. I wouldn't even consider it! How important is it to you to not buy a fake? If it is important enough to me to take time on my computer to help people , is it so wrong to expect them to do the same?? This site is much more user friendly on a desk top. Doesn't anybody own one anymore?



As CinthiaZ says, the site is easier to navigate when using a computer.  I wouldn't consider doing this on my phone.  There's a lot that goes into what I do....research, investigating sellers, closely examining the pictures, ect.  I know a lot of people use their cell phones to take pictures & come on this site or shop Instagram, ect.  What's not thought about is that cell phones don't make the best cameras for what we need.  That's why I ask for clear close up pictures & those are best taken with a camera.  I don't want to make any hasty judgments when doing an evaluation.  I know it seems like a lot especially when we all live in a wireless, cellular world but cell phones are not always the best method.  I think a lot of people think we can just look at some pictures & tell.  There's a lot more that goes into than they realize.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Thanks Cinthiaz and others authenticators here. You guys did a great job for all the bags lover here , your job aren't easy at all. Thanks for all the effort giving us advise for our purchase.



You are very welcome. I just hope new members understand that  we just need them to figure out how to navigate this site to get us what we need to help them. Gets so tiring repeating ourselves constantly trying to get what we need. If they would just take the time to do it from their desk tops, would be so much easier for them and us.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> As CinthiaZ says, the site is easier to navigate when using a computer.  I wouldn't consider doing this on my phone.  There's a lot that goes into what I do....research, investigating sellers, closely examining the pictures, ect.  I know a lot of people use their cell phones to take pictures & come on this site or shop Instagram, ect.  What's not thought about is that cell phones don't make the best cameras for what we need.  That's why I ask for clear close up pictures & those are best taken with a camera.  I don't want to make any hasty judgments when doing an evaluation.  I know it seems like a lot especially when we all live in a wireless, cellular world but cell phones are not always the best method.  I think a lot of people think we can just look at some pictures & tell.  There's a lot more that goes into than they realize.


 
I know, huh! There is NO WAY we could do this service from a cell phone. Now we are seeing what some of the problem has been! If folks would just use their desk top it would be so much easier for them to navigate this site. I hope they understand we just want new members to learn how to get us what we need, and that takes time. 25 posts should help them get used to it. If it's not worth their time, that's up to them.


----------



## shermaine57

Dear authenticators, I have a request again. Please help me with this Michael kors medium Sutton in navy color. This bag my friend got it from a swap with a member in a bag forum for Pre loved designer bags in Malaysia. I compare my Sutton in black with hers (from photos) everything looks okay except the direction of the inner tag ,ie the transparent and the white tag (pictures will be attached). Please let me have ur kind opinions please. Thanks in advance


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> Dear authenticators, I have a request again. Please help me with this Michael kors medium Sutton in navy color. This bag my friend got it from a swap with a member in a bag forum for Pre loved designer bags in Malaysia. I compare my Sutton in black with hers (from photos) everything looks okay except the direction of the inner tag ,ie the transparent and the white tag (pictures will be attached). Please let me have ur kind opinions please. Thanks in advance



Addtional pictures .. many many thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! I would like to ask your opinion about MK bag which was actually authenticated here  some time last year. Please don't think that I don't trust  your expertise. 
I always wondered why I can't find this bag with short strap anywhere, it seems to come only as crossbody. So, I found it during my spring cleaning again and took closer look. It seems that previous owner let the strap shortend, you can see double and bad stiching. Do you agree with me? 
I included some more pics of the bag too. 
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Tuuli35

Two more pics: [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2999034[/ATTACH]
Thank you again!


----------



## cdtracing

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! I would like to ask your opinion about MK bag which was actually authenticated here  some time last year. Please don't think that I don't trust  your expertise.
> I always wondered why I can't find this bag with short strap anywhere, it seems to come only as crossbody. So, I found it during my spring cleaning again and took closer look. It seems that previous owner let the strap shortend, you can see double and bad stiching. Do you agree with me?
> I included some more pics of the bag too.
> Thank you so much for your time!
> View attachment 2999022
> View attachment 2999023
> View attachment 2999025
> View attachment 2999026
> View attachment 2999028
> View attachment 2999029
> View attachment 2999030
> View attachment 2999031
> View attachment 2999032
> View attachment 2999033





Tuuli35 said:


> Two more pics: [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2999034[/ATTACH]
> Thank you again!



This appears to be the Charlton Crossbody which came out around 2010 & did not come with a shorter strap.  To answer your question, the strap does look to have been repaired or shortened.  I would guess it was done at a general shoe/leather repair shop & not one that had much experience with designer items.

And I love your sig line!


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Addtional pictures .. many many thanks in advance.





shermaine57 said:


> Dear authenticators, I have a request again. Please help me with this Michael kors medium Sutton in navy color. This bag my friend got it from a swap with a member in a bag forum for Pre loved designer bags in Malaysia. I compare my Sutton in black with hers (from photos) everything looks okay except the direction of the inner tag ,ie the transparent and the white tag (pictures will be attached). Please let me have ur kind opinions please. Thanks in advance



Can you post a clear close up picture of front side of the MK hangtag?


----------



## Tuuli35

cdtracing said:


> This appears to be the Charlton Crossbody which came out around 2010 & did not come with a shorter strap.  To answer your question, the strap does look to have been repaired or shortened.  I would guess it was done at a general shoe/leather repair shop & not one that had much experience with designer items.
> 
> And I love your sig line!




Thank you so much! I had the same suspicion but wanted some specialist to confirm it.


----------



## cdtracing

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you so much! I had the same suspicion but wanted some specialist to confirm it.



The Charlton is a nice bag.  I remember besides the Vanilla, it was also offered in Nickle & Surf (a blueish shade that looked like it had some grey undertones) in the Spring 2010.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Addtional pictures .. many many thanks in advance.


Your Sutton is authentic! Enjoy.


----------



## Tuuli35

cdtracing said:


> The Charlton is a nice bag.  I remember besides the Vanilla, it was also offered in Nickle & Surf (a blueish shade that looked like it had some grey undertones) in the Spring 2010.




Yes, it really is.


----------



## CinthiaZ

From th photos you provided , the bag is authentic. Many people will make adjustments to their bags, ie. shortening the strap and even changing the color. Strap adjustments are the most common changes made. The bag is authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

CinthiaZ said:


> From th photos you provided , the bag is authentic. Many people will make adjustments to their bags, ie. shortening the strap and even changing the color. Strap adjustments are the most common changes made. The bag is authentic.




Thank you for your expertise and time! I have never let any of my bag straps shortend, if it isn't the length I want, I don't buy it.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> Can you post a clear close up picture of front side of the MK hangtag?



I will get the friend of mine to snap  and post here soon. Thanks again for ur time.


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> Your Sutton is authentic! Enjoy.



Noted Cinthiaz. Thanks a lot


----------



## jojon21

shermaine57 said:


> Dear authenticators, I have a request again. Please help me with this Michael kors medium Sutton in navy color. This bag my friend got it from a swap with a member in a bag forum for Pre loved designer bags in Malaysia. I compare my Sutton in black with hers (from photos) everything looks okay except the direction of the inner tag ,ie the transparent and the white tag (pictures will be attached). Please let me have ur kind opinions please. Thanks in advance



I agree with CinthiaZ, your Sutton is authentic!


----------



## jojon21

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! I would like to ask your opinion about MK bag which was actually authenticated here  some time last year. Please don't think that I don't trust  your expertise.
> I always wondered why I can't find this bag with short strap anywhere, it seems to come only as crossbody. So, I found it during my spring cleaning again and took closer look. It seems that previous owner let the strap shortend, you can see double and bad stiching. Do you agree with me?
> I included some more pics of the bag too.
> Thank you so much for your time!
> View attachment 2999022
> View attachment 2999023
> View attachment 2999025
> View attachment 2999026
> View attachment 2999028
> View attachment 2999029
> View attachment 2999030
> View attachment 2999031
> View attachment 2999032
> View attachment 2999033



I agree with CinthiaZ and cdtracing, your Charlton crossbody is authentic! Great little bag and love the pebbled vanilla leather!


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> I will get the friend of mine to snap  and post here soon. Thanks again for ur time.


I hadn't noticed cdtracing requested another pic. Please wait for her response . From the pics you provided it looks fine to me, but cd might have spotted something I didn't? Not sure. Please provide the pic she needs. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you for your expertise and time! I have never let any of my bag straps shortend, if it isn't the length I want, I don't buy it.


I would never change my straps either. It takes away from the value of the bag,  should you ever go to sell it. It is best to keep bags original and with all of their parts, including the key / hang tag, if it comes with one. 

I wonder if many people know how well these bags hold their value, especially if they are in good condition with all of their original parts? Your designer handbag collection, can actually turn into a valuable heir loom for your daughters, just like your husbands tool collection can be, to your sons. So many of us have thousands of dollars worth of designer bags that is valuable enough for your kids to put a down payment on their house! lol! May sound far fetched, but seriously, those bags could help them one day! Is best to leave them original. If I like a bag enough but the strap is too long or short, I will get the bag, but just order a separate strap that fits me better. I keep the original strap in my closet,  in case I decide to sell it later, it will still be in it's original condition. I buy chain straps that are interchangeable that I can use on any one of my bags.


----------



## TnC

TnC said:


> Ok I asked for those pics just waiting for the persons reply. Its from a local sales page. Wondering if this an outlet wallet. Here are the photos I have from the seller so far:


 
Got the rest of the photos


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Got the rest of the photos


Looks good and appears to be authentic. That does have the outlet type of signature lining.  It is kind of weird that the 'Michael Kors is cut off on the clasp like that, in the second photo. . I would think that would be more uniform and complete, at least finishing the word Michael. Let me look a few things up. I will get back to you, but everything else looks good. Do you have the style name for this wallet? What is the title of the listing?. Also, where are you purchasing this from? Who is the seller?


----------



## shermaine57

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, your Sutton is authentic!



Thank you Jojo for your kind opinion.


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> I hadn't noticed cdtracing requested another pic. Please wait for her response . From the pics you provided it looks fine to me, but cd might have spotted something I didn't? Not sure. Please provide the pic she needs. Thanks!



Ya. I am requesting the pic that cdtracing requested. Just to make sure everything is alright. Once I get it I will post here for cdtracing's kind review and comment. Thanks again


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Ya. I am requesting the pic that cdtracing requested. Just to make sure everything is alright. Once I get it I will post here for cdtracing's kind review and comment. Thanks again


The hang tag in the pic is backwards, plus it is not hanging right on the leather leash. It should be centered on the middle of the little metal piece that is made to fit inside the loop of the leash. That is common and easily corrected. Other than that one little thing, I am quite sure the bag is authentic. Once cdtracing verifies you will have all of our opinions. So far you have two out of 3 of us regulars, so it's looking good for you! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Ok I asked for those pics just waiting for the persons reply. Its from a local sales page. Wondering if this an outlet wallet. Here are the photos I have from the seller so far:


After further review, I am not so sure about this wallet. I found that this must be the mini wallet, as most of the regular wallets do not have the leather trim on the edges. I also question the way the leather overlaps in the second photo and I am not liking how the MK s are placed on the PVC. My biggest concern is that I can't find any with the snap on the back and how the Michael Kors is completely cut off, not even completing the word Michael. I find this to be unusual. Wallets are not my area of expertise so I will turn this over to either Jojo21 or Cdtracing . Please wait for their response.

According to the date code, it is an older model at least 5 years old, so I have nothing to compare it to. I have also not seen a date code start with the letter combination of 'GJ' before. I did an extensive search and could not find ONE with that snap on the back. This wallet has many good signs of authenticity and if it is a fake, it's a very good one, however, there are questionable signs that need to be addressed. At this point, knowing where it is from would really help. Could you please tell us where you are purchasing this from? Why do I have a feeling this is a facebook purchase? 

If Jojo21 or cdtracing, or any one else here isn't sure, like me, you might have to get an evaluation from *****************.com. I do not feel comfortable telling you this wallet is authentic.


----------



## Tuuli35

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ and cdtracing, your Charlton crossbody is authentic! Great little bag and love the pebbled vanilla leather!




Thank you!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> After further review, I am not so sure about this wallet. I found that this must be the mini wallet, as most of the regular wallets do not have the leather trim on the edges. I also question the way the leather overlaps in the second photo and I am not liking how the MK s are placed on the PVC. My biggest concern is that I can't find any with the snap on the back and how the Michael Kors is completely cut off, not even completing the word Michael. I find this to be unusual. Wallets are not my area of expertise so I will turn this over to either Jojo21 or Cdtracing . Please wait for their response.
> 
> According to the date code, it is an older model at least 5 years old, so I have nothing to compare it to. I have also not seen a date code start with the letter combination of 'GJ' before. I did an extensive search and could not find ONE with that snap on the back. This wallet has many good signs of authenticity and if it is a fake, it's a very good one, however, there are questionable signs that need to be addressed. At this point, knowing where it is from would really help. Could you please tell us where you are purchasing this from? Why do I have a feeling this is a facebook purchase?
> 
> If Jojo21 or cdtracing, or any one else here isn't sure, like me, you might have to get an evaluation from *****************.com. I do not feel comfortable telling you this wallet is authentic.



Yup it was from Facebook. This was my first and will be last purchase from there. I usually just buy at the stores. Lesson learned haha. I appreciate your time and help very much


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Yup it was from Facebook. This was my first and will be last purchase from there. I usually just buy at the stores. Lesson learned haha. I appreciate your time and help very much


Now wait a minute, I didn't say it was fake. Someone here might recognize that wallet. I still want to hear from the other authenticators here to see what they think. If you are looking for bargains, ebay is a good place to get great deals. Just show us the listing first so we can give you the go ahead or not.


----------



## TnC

Oh ok, I was reading too fast sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Got the rest of the photos



I have spent a great deal of time researching this wallet.  There are several things that are correct but at the same time there are a few things that aren't quite right.  I have been all over the internet & on several sites but I have not found another one like this.   I'm sorry but I'm not comfortable saying this is authentic.  What I can say is that I'm just not sure.  I have looked everywhere I can think & cannot find anything to compare to.  I even checked my catalogs going back to 2010 & couldn't find it.  It may very well be an outlet wallet which would explain why it's not in the catologs.  I'm sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## TnC

cdtracing said:


> I have spent a great deal of time researching this wallet.  There are several things that are correct but at the same time there are a few things that aren't quite right.  I have been all over the internet & on several sites but I have not found another one like this.   I'm sorry but I'm not comfortable saying this is authentic.  What I can say is that I'm just not sure.  I have looked everywhere I can think & cannot find anything to compare to.  I even checked my catalogs going back to 2010 & couldn't find it.  It may very well be an outlet wallet which would explain why it's not in the catologs.  I'm sorry I couldn't help.



Wow I appreciate all of the help! No worries! I'm just extremely appreciative and grateful that you guys worked hard to figure this little bugger out. Thank you!!


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> I will get the friend of mine to snap  and post here soon. Thanks again for ur time.



Dear cdtracing, here are the photos requested for ur comment. Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Dear cdtracing, here are the photos requested for ur comment. Thanks in advance



I believe the sutton is authentic.  Thanks for the extra pictures.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> I believe the sutton is authentic.  Thanks for the extra pictures.



Thanks a lot for time, kind comment and efforts made towards authenticating this piece of Sutton. Glad to have all the authenticators here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Wow I appreciate all of the help! No worries! I'm just extremely appreciative and grateful that you guys worked hard to figure this little bugger out. Thank you!!


Since we are not certain you can go to *****************.com. for only 7.50 they will give you a professional evaluation. Good luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> Thanks a lot for time, kind comment and efforts made towards authenticating this piece of Sutton. Glad to have all the authenticators here.


You are very welcome, and the best part,  is that we all agree, your bag is authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Thanks a lot for time, kind comment and efforts made towards authenticating this piece of Sutton. Glad to have all the authenticators here.



You're welcome.  We're glad to help.  Hope your friend enjoys her bag.


----------



## ley2

Hi there.. may I know if anyone ever tried to scan the 2D barcode from MK price tag? What info does that consist of? someone is asking me if they can scan the barcode at MK boutique to show authenticity.. I thot the info is only bag model number.. anyone has any comment? &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

ley2 said:


> Hi there.. may I know if anyone ever tried to scan the 2D barcode from MK price tag? What info does that consist of? someone is asking me if they can scan the barcode at MK boutique to show authenticity.. I thot the info is only bag model number.. anyone has any comment? &#55357;&#56842;



I haven't tried it & haven't heard of anyone doing it.  I'm not sure how it would work.


----------



## CinthiaZ

starwarschic said:


> View attachment 2996348
> View attachment 2996349
> View attachment 2996351
> View attachment 2996352
> View attachment 2996353
> 
> View attachment 2996355
> View attachment 2996356
> 
> 
> I've attached pictures of the bag, seller, listing number, etc from eBay. I would greatly appreciate it if you can authenticate.
> 
> My apologies if this type of bag has already been done. I've searched throughout various threads and have not seen one yet with this type of "buckle" with Michael Kors name on it, I've only seen the lock and key, which has me concerned.
> 
> The stitching is perfect, the interior stamp matches authenticity guidelines, and more. It's just that darn buckle.
> 
> Maybe this is an older version? It's fine if it is, because I preferred that look to the lock and key, but if it's fake I'm going to be very upset at myself.
> 
> TIA





ley2 said:


> Hi there.. may I know if anyone ever tried to scan the 2D barcode from MK price tag? What info does that consist of? someone is asking me if they can scan the barcode at MK boutique to show authenticity.. I thot the info is only bag model number.. anyone has any comment? &#128522;





cdtracing said:


> I haven't tried it & haven't heard of anyone doing it.  I'm not sure how it would work.



 I have never heard of this being any way to authenticate a bag. Receipts and bar codes can be faked just like anything else. Most new bags come with a tag that has a bar code on it, whether it is authentic or not. I always understood the bar code, to just be a price that gets scanned to a register. It probably does have the name of the item on it, but that does not validate it's authenticity. Tags can easily be duplicated or torn off of bags at the department stores. I don't think this would validate a bags authenticity, 

I suggest calling the 800 number from the Michael Kors website. They should be able to tell you more. Let us know what they say please.


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> You are very welcome, and the best part,  is that we all agree, your bag is authentic! Enjoy!











cdtracing said:


> You're welcome.  We're glad to help.  Hope your friend enjoys her bag.



Thanks to TPF, now we can buy without worries &#128513;


----------



## conductexe

I'm kinda new to the Michael kors and I wanted to know if this watch I bought from my friend was real, he said he had no idea so I'm assuming it's fake, the date works on it but the plate in the face surrounding the 3 other dials that don't work (I'm assuming they aren't supposed to) is raised on one side and I can't take the face off to fix it


----------



## CinthiaZ

conductexe said:


> I'm kinda new to the Michael kors and I wanted to know if this watch I bought from my friend was real, he said he had no idea so I'm assuming it's fake, the date works on it but the plate in the face surrounding the 3 other dials that don't work (I'm assuming they aren't supposed to) is raised on one side and I can't take the face off to fix it


Welcome to the PURSE Forum! Please read my signature in blue for information about authentications here . You might look in the Michael Kors watches thread. There are lots of photos there to compare it to. ALso, you can go to '*****************.com and they do professional authentications for a small fee.


----------



## eudheelynne

Can you please help me to authenticate this Michael Kors Selma. No authenticity card as i bought this online


----------



## CinthiaZ

eudheelynne said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate this Michael Kors Selma. No authenticity card as i bought this online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003119
> View attachment 3003120
> View attachment 3003121
> View attachment 3003122
> View attachment 3003123
> View attachment 3003124
> View attachment 3003125
> View attachment 3003126


I need to know where this bag is purchased from. Please read the format on page one and my signature below, regarding MK authentications. You can also go to *****************.com and for a small fee, you will get a professional authentication. Others might chime in to help you, but if you want a professional opinion, I would go to *****************.com, Thank you.


----------



## iheart_purses

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-MI...599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe253fe7


please help authenticate this ebay listing
they have lots of photos which is good.
Looks good to me
what do you think?
Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-MI...599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe253fe7
> 
> 
> please help authenticate this ebay listing
> they have lots of photos which is good.
> Looks good to me
> what do you think?
> Thanks


From the photos provided it has great potential, and appears to be authentic,  but I would need to see a pic of the made in country tag and a better shot of the whole interior to be sure. . Some close ups of the hardware would be helpful as well.  However, I did check the sellers other listings, past and present and she appears to be selling authentic bags. She does not show enough of the required pics  for her Michael Kors bags, but the serial number and labels on the Coach bags she has listed, are all correct and match the style of the Coach bag, which is a good indication that her bags are authentic. 

If you could get the seller to send you a pic of the made in country tag and more of the lining, I could tell you yes or no. I am not familiar with this seller and she doesn't have a very long selling history, so it would be best if you could get the required photos, before making a purchase.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> From the photos provided it has great potential, and appears to be authentic,  but I would need to see a pic of the made in country tag and a better shot of the whole interior to be sure. . Some close ups of the hardware would be helpful as well.  However, I did check the sellers other listings, past and present and she appears to be selling authentic bags. She does not show enough of the required pics  for her Michael Kors bags, but the serial number and labels on the Coach bags she has listed, are all correct and match the style of the Coach bag, which is a good indication that her bags are authentic.
> 
> If you could get the seller to send you a pic of the made in country tag and more of the lining, I could tell you yes or no. I am not familiar with this seller and she doesn't have a very long selling history, so it would be best if you could get the required photos, before making a purchase.



Thank you!!


----------



## luxurious91

hi, i just bought my friend's hamilton saffiano medium.
color: black
this is preloved bag with defect.
since in indonesia so many fake hamilton, i doubt with this bag because the fake one has a code on button. and this bag has that code.
please help me to check this bag, so if it is fake, i can ask my friend to refund my money.
link: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9yodsxon7e1s41m/AAAX-LnukJD5sN6XPk_0ftF0a?dl=0

thank you


----------



## cdtracing

luxurious91 said:


> hi, i just bought my friend's hamilton saffiano medium.
> color: black
> this is preloved bag with defect.
> since in indonesia so many fake hamilton, i doubt with this bag because the fake one has a code on button. and this bag has that code.
> please help me to check this bag, so if it is fake, i can ask my friend to refund my money.
> link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9yodsxon7e1s41m/AAAX-LnukJD5sN6XPk_0ftF0a?dl=0
> 
> thank you



First off, I ask that a member has a post count of 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I did look at the the pictures & many are too blurry to see what is needed clearly.  For example, the interior lining, the stitching at the interior pockets, the heat stamp & made in country/date tags.  I will tell you that the code stamped on the magnetic snap does not mean it's fake.  I have the 2 large Hamilton Totes that came from MK & one has the stamping & one does not.  Please contribute on the forum by posting on other threads to raise your post count & post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching at the pockets, the heat stamp, made in country/date tags & the heat stamp on the key fob.


----------



## luxurious91

cdtracing said:


> First off, I ask that a member has a post count of 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I did look at the the pictures & many are too blurry to see what is needed clearly.  For example, the interior lining, the stitching at the interior pockets, the heat stamp & made in country/date tags.  I will tell you that the code stamped on the magnetic snap does not mean it's fake.  I have the 2 large Hamilton Totes that came from MK & one has the stamping & one does not.  Please contribute on the forum by posting on other threads to raise your post count & post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching at the pockets, the heat stamp, made in country/date tags & the heat stamp on the key fob.



okay, thx for your response. i will reupload the picture right know. i really need your guide.

thank you


----------



## luxurious91

cdtracing said:


> First off, I ask that a member has a post count of 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I did look at the the pictures & many are too blurry to see what is needed clearly.  For example, the interior lining, the stitching at the interior pockets, the heat stamp & made in country/date tags.  I will tell you that the code stamped on the magnetic snap does not mean it's fake.  I have the 2 large Hamilton Totes that came from MK & one has the stamping & one does not.  Please contribute on the forum by posting on other threads to raise your post count & post clear pictures of the interior lining, interior stitching at the pockets, the heat stamp, made in country/date tags & the heat stamp on the key fob.



hi, this is my new pictures, i hope they are clearer than before.

best regards,

vinlux


----------



## luxurious91

additional pictures


----------



## cdtracing

luxurious91 said:


> hi, this is my new pictures, i hope they are clearer than before.
> 
> best regards,
> 
> vinlux





luxurious91 said:


> additional pictures



Thank you for the clear pictures.  I believe your Hamilton is authentic.  If you want, you can wait to see if CinthiaZ or Jojon21 can look at the pics & give their opinions as well.


----------



## luxurious91

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the clear pictures.  I believe your Hamilton is authentic.  If you want, you can wait to see if CinthiaZ or Jojon21 can look at the pics & give their opinions as well.



thank you, dear 
okay, i will wait another opinions.
once again, i would say thank you


----------



## cdtracing

luxurious91 said:


> thank you, dear
> okay, i will wait another opinions.
> once again, i would say thank you



You're very welcome.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luxurious91 said:


> additional pictures





cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the clear pictures.  I believe your Hamilton is authentic.  If you want, you can wait to see if CinthiaZ or Jojon21 can look at the pics & give their opinions as well.



I agree with Cdtracing. This bag is totally authentic! Enjoy! And thanks for providing the pics we need! Good Job!


----------



## luxurious91

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Cdtracing. This bag is totally authentic! Enjoy! And thanks for providing the pics we need! Good Job!



thank you for your help


----------



## stiffanie

Hi can u guys help me verify if this bag is authentic? Thank u so much! 

http://m.ebay.ph/itm/121658922427?nav=SEARCH


----------



## stiffanie

Can someone help me verify if this is authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## stiffanie

I know Im new here and I shouldnt be pushy, but its my first MK bag and I really like the color. Can u give me a gut reflex/instinct first impression based on the posted picture, is it a fake? Thank you very much


----------



## luxurious91

stiffanie said:


> I know Im new here and I shouldnt be pushy, but its my first MK bag and I really like the color. Can u give me a gut reflex/instinct first impression based on the posted picture, is it a fake? Thank you very much



hi, please try to read the first post 
you should give more details


----------



## CinthiaZ

stiffanie said:


> I know Im new here and I shouldnt be pushy, but its my first MK bag and I really like the color. Can u give me a gut reflex/instinct first impression based on the posted picture, is it a fake? Thank you very much


Welcome to the TPF! You are new here and do not know what pics or information we need to make an evaluation. That is why we require members to have at least 25 posts and be a participating member of this forum before we can assist you. It takes time to get to know and read all the rules and formats, for us to be able to do an authentication for you. In the mean time , you can go to *****************.com and for a small fee, they will give you a professional authentication, however, they too,  will require many more photos than what you or your seller are providing. It is a good sign that you purchased from a top rated seller with thousands of positive feedback , and a long history of selling authentic bags. With the info you have provided, that is all I can tell you.


----------



## cdtracing

stiffanie said:


> I know Im new here and I shouldnt be pushy, but its my first MK bag and I really like the color. Can u give me a gut reflex/instinct first impression based on the posted picture, is it a fake? Thank you very much



I require that a member have a minimum post count of 25 before I will evaluate.  Please look at threads on this forum & others to participate to get your post count up.  There are many different forums on this site that offer so much information.  I will tell you that there are not enough pictures to determine anything.  Please read the 1st post on this thread to see the format & pictures needed to have a purse evaluated.  Please take clear pictures so we can see the details.  Thanks.


----------



## jojon21

luxurious91 said:


> additional pictures



I agree with cdtracing and CinthiaZ, your Hamilton is authentic - congrats!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Can you tell me if this hobo is authentic? Thank you so much.


----------



## mye737

Hi ladies, I bid a Selma Top-Zip Satchel Saffiano Leather Purse from eBay, haven't received yet, could you please help me to authenticate if MK bag the seller put on is genuine ?

Item: Michael Kors NEW Yellow Gold Selma Top-Zip Satchel Saffiano Leather Purse
Listing number: 
Seller: fashta-au  on ebay 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201359919764
Comments: the seller said the item was store display, and I went through all the items he has, most of them with a description of "store display" and wondering how can he had that much quantity of display items to put on eBay 

Thank you so much, really appreciate your time xoxo


----------



## MissH11

Hello, I received this Michael Kors Bag but I am not too sure if it is real or not. Please would it be possible for someone to Authenticate it for me.

Many Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Can you tell me if this hobo is authentic? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022076
> View attachment 3022077
> View attachment 3022078
> View attachment 3022079
> View attachment 3022081
> View attachment 3022082
> View attachment 3022083


Yes, this is an authentic vintage bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MissH11 said:


> Hello, I received this Michael Kors Bag but I am not too sure if it is real or not. Please would it be possible for someone to Authenticate it for me.
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

mye737 said:


> Hi ladies, I bid a Selma Top-Zip Satchel Saffiano Leather Purse from eBay, haven't received yet, could you please help me to authenticate if MK bag the seller put on is genuine ?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors NEW Yellow Gold Selma Top-Zip Satchel Saffiano Leather Purse
> Listing number:
> Seller: fashta-au  on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201359919764
> Comments: the seller said the item was store display, and I went through all the items he has, most of them with a description of "store display" and wondering how can he had that much quantity of display items to put on eBay
> 
> Thank you so much, really appreciate your time xoxo


----------



## mye737

CinthiaZ said:


>


----------



## cdtracing

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Can you tell me if this hobo is authentic? Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022076
> View attachment 3022077
> View attachment 3022078
> View attachment 3022079
> View attachment 3022081
> View attachment 3022082
> View attachment 3022083





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, this is an authentic vintage bag.



Agree with CinthiaZ.  Your bag is authentic.


----------



## Blues707

Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I found it at Ross, but can't seem to find it online except on amazon. Is it authentic?


Jet Set Item
38f2ctttl 

color: luggage
LG Tote


----------



## CinthiaZ

Blues707 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I found it at Ross, but can't seem to find it online except on amazon. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Jet Set Item
> 38f2ctttl
> 
> color: luggage
> LG Tote


----------



## CinthiaZ

Blues707 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I found it at Ross, but can't seem to find it online except on amazon. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Jet Set Item
> 38f2ctttl
> 
> color: luggage
> LG Tote


GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS

1. Do NOT PM me

2. Authentications are only for active TPFrs WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Authentications are for live sales with an active link. NO blogs, private transactions, 
ended sales, purchased bags, & no bags already in your possession.

READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MissH11 said:


> Hello, I received this Michael Kors Bag but I am not too sure if it is real or not. Please would it be possible for someone to Authenticate it for me.
> 
> Many Thanks


I don't usually authenticate for people who are not participating members of our forum and just come here to get a free evaluation, but I have to tell you that this bag is an obvious fake.  If you need to return it for a refund, you will have to get an authentication from a professional to prove your case. PayPal and credit card comapnies do not accept authentications from any forums. It has to be from a professional paid for authentication service. 

We don't give the reasons WHY the bag is fake on this forum because the counterfeiters come here and we don't like to give them tips to make better fakes. But I can tell you there are THREE huge signs of this being fake. Michael Kors did not make this bag. Sorry.


----------



## Anklebags

Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I stumbled on your forum while trying to authenticate this bag.  When I found it (Local thrift) I was positive it is authentic but now I'm not so sure because I can't seem to find the bag style anywhere.  I am having a hard time figuring out how to post photos to the forum but have an imgur link with detailed photos http://kirstenraye.imgur.com/all/

<img src="http:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




">


----------



## CinthiaZ

Anklebags said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I stumbled on your forum while trying to authenticate this bag.  When I found it (Local thrift) I was positive it is authentic but now I'm not so sure because I can't seem to find the bag style anywhere.  I am having a hard time figuring out how to post photos to the forum but have an imgur link with detailed photos http://kirstenraye.imgur.com/all/
> 
> <img src="http:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">


I only do authentications for participating members of this forum with at least 25 posts. This way you become familiar with our formats, what photos we need, how to download them, etc. It takes time to get get used to how to operate this forum. Please participate and read the rules on the first page of this thread. Also, your link says that your pics are not available to the public, so we can not see them. I suggest you google 'handbag authenticators, for a list of places that can help you for a small fee.


----------



## cdtracing

Anklebags said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum.  I stumbled on your forum while trying to authenticate this bag.  When I found it (Local thrift) I was positive it is authentic but now I'm not so sure because I can't seem to find the bag style anywhere.  I am having a hard time figuring out how to post photos to the forum but have an imgur link with detailed photos http://kirstenraye.imgur.com/all/
> 
> <img src="http:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ">



First off'  you should be aware of this:
GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS

1. I do not evaluate a bag for members with less that 25 post count.
Evaluations are only for active TPFrs who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

2. Evaluations are for live sales with an active link. NO blogs, private transactions, ended sales, purchased bags, & no bags already in your possession.

>>> READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.

An evaluation cannot be done with only one picture.   That being said, the link you provided to other pictures does not work.  It states "Kirstenraye's images are not publicly available."


----------



## Anklebags

My apologies and thank you for the response.  I ended up taking it locally.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## maniqa

Item: Michael Kors Large Austin Satchel in Pale Gold
Listing number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link: N/A
Comments: Hi folks! Hopefully the photos provide enough information for examination of authenticity. Appreciate all the help you can lend!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

maniqa said:


> Item: Michael Kors Large Austin Satchel in Pale Gold
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi folks! Hopefully the photos provide enough information for examination of authenticity. Appreciate all the help you can lend!!


No, that is not the photos we need. That is why I require a member to have at least 25 posts and be a participating member of this forum, so you can see what we need and how to use / operate this forum.better.  Then you will have a better understanding of what we are looking at. Thank you and welcome to the TPF!


----------



## CinthiaZ

maniqa said:


> Item: Michael Kors Large Austin Satchel in Pale Gold
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: N/A
> Link: N/A
> Comments: Hi folks! Hopefully the photos provide enough information for examination of authenticity. Appreciate all the help you can lend!!


There are a couple of authenticators you can go to that are professionals and for a small price they can give you an evaluation. I used them a couple of times and they were very prompt and really helped me out. They specialize in Michael Kors and Coach only, so their turnaround time is very fast. Just google *****************.com and I am sure they can help.


----------



## gorchess

If someone wouldn't mind..

Item: MK Hamilton Saffiano EW Satchel

Listing number: 291487451408

Seller: dvsale3812

Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-...1408&clkid=6790632334702248234&_qi=RTM2067267

Comments: I placed a bid on this bag, without thinking if it is authentic or not


----------



## CinthiaZ

gorchess said:


> If someone wouldn't mind..
> 
> Item: MK Hamilton Saffiano EW Satchel
> 
> Listing number: 291487451408
> 
> Seller: dvsale3812
> 
> Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-...1408&clkid=6790632334702248234&_qi=RTM2067267
> 
> Comments: I placed a bid on this bag, without thinking if it is authentic or not


I don't know if it is my computer or what, but your link is not opening for me? Wait and see if cdtracing or jojo21 can get it to open or post the link again please.


----------



## gorchess

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't know if it is my computer or what, but your link is not opening for me? Wait and see if cdtracing or jojo21 can get it to open or post the link again please.



It didnt open for me either maybe this will. Thnxs
http://m.ebay.com/itm/291487451408


----------



## cdtracing

gorchess said:


> It didnt open for me either maybe this will. Thnxs
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291487451408



First link didn't work for me either.  This one did work.  I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the interior lining & stitching at the pockets as well as pictures of the made in country/date tags & of any stamped hardware in order to do a thorough evaluation.  See is the seller will send you those pics so you can post them here.  Be sure to quote your request with the addition pictures.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gorchess said:


> It didnt open for me either maybe this will. Thnxs
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291487451408





cdtracing said:


> First link didn't work for me either.  This one did work.  I would like to see clear, close up pictures of the interior lining & stitching at the pockets as well as pictures of the made in country/date tags & of any stamped hardware in order to do a thorough evaluation.  See is the seller will send you those pics so you can post them here.  Be sure to quote your request with the addition pictures.




I was able to open the second link you provided. I agree with cdtracing, there are not enough of the correct photos we need to determine authenticity. Need to see any tags, label, interior lining, etc. HOWEVER, I did check the sellers other listings. They have been on ebay for a very long time and all of her other bags look good, past and present.


----------



## jojon21

gorchess said:


> It didnt open for me either maybe this will. Thnxs
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291487451408



I agree with CinthiaZ and cdtracing, more pictures are needed for a thorough evaluation - however the seller's past and current listings indicate a history of selling authentic bags.


----------



## gorchess

jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ and cdtracing, more pictures are needed for a thorough evaluation - however the seller's past and current listings indicate a history of selling authentic bags.



Thanks ladies







CinthiaZ said:


> I was able to open the second link you provided. I agree with cdtracing, there are not enough of the correct photos we need to determine authenticity. Need to see any tags, label, interior lining, etc. HOWEVER, I did check the sellers other listings. They have been on ebay for a very long time and all of her other bags look good, past and present.


----------



## CinthiaZ

gorchess said:


> Thanks ladies


I found a place that authenticates Michael Kors bags for a small fee of only 7.50, BEFORE you purchase. They also have a list of ebay trusted sellers that you can buy from. I think it is well worth 7.50 to avoid getting stuck with a fake! Here is their link   
http://*****************.com/


----------



## Aya89

Hi, I've just noticed with new MK bags, the tiny michael kors engrave on the handles is no longer exist. Is it correct?


----------



## Aya89

This is what I'm talking about.

No more michael kors engrave on that tiny steel hardware that hold the handles.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aya89 said:


> View attachment 3031439
> 
> This is what I'm talking about.
> 
> No more michael kors engrave on that tiny steel hardware that hold the handles.


It actually never was engraved on ALL of their handles. Must be another silly rumor about Michael Kors. There are so many of them. Never even heard of this one.


----------



## Aya89

Thank you, CinthiaZ, to clarify this. I'm about to purchase MK Hudson in luggage today. They are new I think. 
As far as I know, Hudson and Colette don't have that michael kors tiny engrave, just to update you all. Thanks.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aya89 said:


> Thank you, CinthiaZ, to clarify this. I'm about to purchase MK Hudson in luggage today. They are new I think.
> As far as I know, Hudson and Colette don't have that michael kors tiny engrave, just to update you all. Thanks.


Ava,  At least 80% of Michael Kors bags, don't have this engraving. you are referring to and it has never been anything I look for when I authenticate a bag. While I do look at the hardware, that engraving is not on all of their bags.  There is no 'rule of thumb' on the hardware, or many other things, especially for Michael Kors, because they constantly change things. The most important factors are the date code and serial number, if applicable, and other things we won't divulge, because counterfeiters do read this site for tips to make better fakes, so we try to keep most of our tips and updates not published .If you are authenticating MK bags based on that engraving, you will be thinking many authentic bags are fakes as over half of them don't have it. There are many combined factors when making evaluations. Please see our sticky thread about false rumors regarding Michael Kors. There are quite a few.


----------



## Panchet

Ladies,
I need ur help urgently&#128531; 
I bought this bag MK large hamilton in saffiano leather from carousel, an online buy and sell app in singapore. She stated that the bag is authentic but after buying the item i seriously doubt the authenticity. She's now giving me a deadline to prove to her the authenticity of the bag. Im very sad about the situation right now as i would want her to atleast clear my doubts  
I will upload the pictures of the bag from the time she was selling as brand new.


----------



## Panchet




----------



## Panchet

Above 10 pictures are i took it myself.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Panchet said:


> View attachment 3032640
> View attachment 3032641
> View attachment 3032649
> View attachment 3032652
> View attachment 3032654
> View attachment 3032655
> View attachment 3032656
> View attachment 3032657
> View attachment 3032658
> View attachment 3032659


I don't usually authenticate for members with less than 25 posts because they generally don't supply all the photos we need or understand how this forum works, but since you have supplied clear photos of what I need to see, I can tell you that this bag is 100% authentic. No need to reurn. Everything is correct on this bag.


----------



## lluuccka

Dear Ladies, I want to know your opinion on this bag. I think is quite well made fake. But it's not perfect as MK bag. I bought it as 100% original one and now I want to return it. When I unpacked it, the smell was horrible! And still is! No leather!
PS: I upload more photos. 
Thank you in advance! I appreciate your help!


----------



## lluuccka

More photos ...


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> More photos ...


This bag is totally authentic and is made of the very popular SAFFIANO LEATHER. Saffiano is different than regular leather as it is treated and made to be water and stain resistant. I agree with you about the smell of it and I don't care for it at all. However, it is all the rage these days and VERY popular , although much like you, I don't care for it either. I much prefer my soft leather bags. 

Don't take it out on the seller though, because the bag is totally authentic. You just don't care for SAFFIANO leather, but the bag is as described.and the seller gave you a good deal on an authentic bag. Just tell them you never had saffiano before and you really don't care for it and would like to do a return. They won't have any trouble reselling it, because believe it or not, this saffiano is really hot right now! lol!  

Next time you buy a Michael Kors, just stay away from any bags that are made of saffiano. They really do have some beautiful regular leather bags. Check out the Riley perhaps. It is gorgeous and has the zipper top, but is NOT made of saffiano. It is a beautiful pebbled leather. Good Luck!

PS., Coming here would not help you do a return. If you ever get stuck with a fake, you must go to a paid professional or PayPal won't accept it as a valid authentication. There are not many that evaluate Michael Kors bags, but I heard '*****************.com, is a good one.


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> I found a place that authenticates Michael Kors bags for a small fee of only 7.50, BEFORE you purchase. They also have a list of ebay trusted sellers that you can buy from. I think it is well worth 7.50 to avoid getting stuck with a fake! Here is their link
> http://*****************.com/



Thanks for sharing CinthiaZ.


----------



## jojon21

Panchet said:


> View attachment 3032640
> View attachment 3032641
> View attachment 3032649
> View attachment 3032652
> View attachment 3032654
> View attachment 3032655
> View attachment 3032656
> View attachment 3032657
> View attachment 3032658
> View attachment 3032659





lluuccka said:


> More photos ...



I agree with CinthiaZ, your bags are authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't usually authenticate for members with less than 25 posts because they generally don't supply all the photos we need or understand how this forum works, but since you have supplied clear photos of what I need to see, I can tell you that this bag is 100% authentic. No need to reurn. Everything is correct on this bag.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  The bag is authentic but it does look like it has couple of defects in the sloppy stitching & the crack in the Saffiano.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is totally authentic and is made of the very popular SAFFIANO LEATHER. Saffiano is different than regular leather as it is treated and made to be water and stain resistant. I agree with you about the smell of it and I don't care for it at all. However, it is all the rage these days and VERY popular , although much like you, I don't care for it either. I much prefer my soft leather bags.
> 
> Don't take it out on the seller though, because the bag is totally authentic. You just don't care for SAFFIANO leather, but the bag is as described.and the seller gave you a good deal on an authentic bag. Just tell them you never had saffiano before and you really don't care for it and would like to do a return. They won't have any trouble reselling it, because believe it or not, this saffiano is really hot right now! lol!
> 
> Next time you buy a Michael Kors, just stay away from any bags that are made of saffiano. They really do have some beautiful regular leather bags. Check out the Riley perhaps. It is gorgeous and has the zipper top, but is NOT made of saffiano. It is a beautiful pebbled leather. Good Luck!
> 
> PS., Coming here would not help you do a return. If you ever get stuck with a fake, you must go to a paid professional or PayPal won't accept it as a valid authentication. There are not many that evaluate Michael Kors bags, but I heard '*****************.com, is a good one.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's an authentic Cindy.  Thanks for all the pics.  They gave us plenty of info for an evaluation.  And I have also heard *****************.com is a professional online authentication site that specializes on Michael Kors & Coach.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag is totally authentic and is made of  the very popular SAFFIANO LEATHER. Saffiano is different than regular  leather as it is treated and made to be water and stain resistant. I  agree with you about the smell of it and I don't care for it at all.  However, it is all the rage these days and VERY popular , although much  like you, I don't care for it either. I much prefer my soft leather  bags.
> 
> Don't take it out on the seller though, because the bag is totally  authentic. You just don't care for SAFFIANO leather, but the bag is as  described.and the seller gave you a good deal on an authentic bag. Just  tell them you never had saffiano before and you really don't care for it  and would like to do a return. They won't have any trouble reselling  it, because believe it or not, this saffiano is really hot right now!  lol!
> 
> Next time you buy a Michael Kors, just stay away from any bags that are  made of saffiano. They really do have some beautiful regular leather  bags. Check out the Riley perhaps. It is gorgeous and has the zipper  top, but is NOT made of saffiano. It is a beautiful pebbled leather.  Good Luck!
> 
> PS., Coming here would not help you do a return. If you ever get stuck  with a fake, you must go to a paid professional or PayPal won't accept  it as a valid authentication. There are not many that evaluate Michael  Kors bags, but I heard '*****************.com, is a good one.





jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, your bags are authentic!





cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's an authentic Cindy.  Thanks for all the pics.  They gave us plenty of info for an evaluation.  And I have also heard *****************.com is a professional online authentication site that specializes on Michael Kors & Coach.



Thank you sincerely for your opinions! I have two Selmas in Saffiano leather and they are OK, they are perfect. Then I have Megan, Jet Set, Hamilton in soft leather. And they are also perfect. But this Cindy looks to me like little defected, especially the bottom. I'm going to return it. In our country we have the law that we can send back any unused goods in two weeks and we get full refund. So I'm going to use this law. I bought this bag for 130 USD, it's very good price, but still - I will buy another one for that money  Again, thanks for your time!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Thank you sincerely for your opinions! I have two Selmas in Saffiano leather and they are OK, they are perfect. Then I have Megan, Jet Set, Hamilton in soft leather. And they are also perfect. But this Cindy looks to me like little defected, especially the bottom. I'm going to return it. In our country we have the law that we can send back any unused goods in two weeks and we get full refund. So I'm going to use this law. I bought this bag for 130 USD, it's very good price, but still - I will buy another one for that money  Again, thanks for your time!


You are welcome. There have been so many complaints about defects on Michael Kors bags, lately. We even have several threads about it. MK really needs to get on the ball with their quality issues. Really getting bad!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Thank you sincerely for your opinions! I have two Selmas in Saffiano leather and they are OK, they are perfect. Then I have Megan, Jet Set, Hamilton in soft leather. And they are also perfect. But this Cindy looks to me like little defected, especially the bottom. I'm going to return it. In our country we have the law that we can send back any unused goods in two weeks and we get full refund. So I'm going to use this law. I bought this bag for 130 USD, it's very good price, but still - I will buy another one for that money  Again, thanks for your time!



I think it looks a little weird because of how it was packed.  But if you're not happy with your purchase, by all means, return it & get something you really like.  Sometimes, Saffiano leather takes a little while to air out & have that smell go away.


----------



## cameragirlla145

Authentic?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Hamilton-large-tote-55830c3ce1d65f239c001355


----------



## cdtracing

cameragirlla145 said:


> Authentic?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Hamilton-large-tote-55830c3ce1d65f239c001355



I request that a member have at least 25 posts before I will give an evaluation.  I will tell you that there are not enough pictures on Poshmark to be able to evaluate a bag.  Please read the first post of this thread for proper format & what pictures we need to see.
Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cameragirlla145 said:


> Authentic?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Hamilton-large-tote-55830c3ce1d65f239c001355





cdtracing said:


> I request that a member have at least 25 posts before I will give an evaluation.  I will tell you that there are not enough pictures on Poshmark to be able to evaluate a bag.  Please read the first post of this thread for proper format & what pictures we need to see.
> Thank you.


 
+1, Agreed! I also require a member to have at least 25 posts here and be a participating member.of this forum. Please read my signature in blue, below. There are not enough pics anyhow of what we need. That is why we need you to become familiar with this forum, so you know what is needed for an evaluation,. There are only two authenticating services I know of that will do Michael Kors, but they will tell you the same thing. Not enough photos to be able to tell. *****************,com is very good and there is also, *****************.com that both authenttcate Michael Kors bags. But I assure you, they will request more pics of any tags, interior, etc. Good Luck! Hope you find an authentic bag. Be careful on Poshmark as there are MANY fakes on it!


----------



## tamarino

Hello MK lovers  

I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was yesterday at mk store and theye are softer... Do I have fake bag, or did they change  the type of saffiano leather?


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello MK lovers
> 
> I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was yesterday at mk store and theye are softer... Do I have fake bag, or did they change  the type of saffiano leather?


Sorry, but there is no way we can tell if your bag is fake or not, without photos. Some Selmas do come in the soft quilted leather, or perhaps you were confusing it with another bag that looks like a Selma? We have no way of knowing what you saw. . If you need to get a refund you must go to a professional authenticator such as *****************,com or ******************. They can help you get a refund. Charge card companies and Pay Pal will not accept us as valid proof of authenticity. You must go to a professional, They will require many photos.Please read the first page of this thread to see what is required for authentications.


----------



## cameragirlla145

CinthiaZ said:


> +1, Agreed! I also require a member to have at least 25 posts here and be a participating member.of this forum. Please read my signature in blue, below. There are not enough pics anyhow of what we need. That is why we need you to become familiar with this forum, so you know what is needed for an evaluation,. There are only two authenticating services I know of that will do Michael Kors, but they will tell you the same thing. Not enough photos to be able to tell. *****************,com is very good and there is also, *****************.com that both authenttcate Michael Kors bags. But I assure you, they will request more pics of any tags, interior, etc. Good Luck! Hope you find an authentic bag. Be careful on Poshmark as there are MANY fakes on it!


Thanks for the advice, my apologies for not noticing the rules, I'm on here quite a bit, but don't post as often as I thought. thanks anyhow


----------



## dramakween

Hi lovely people  

I want to get this mini selma bag from ebay, I wonder if you guys can help me out? 

Item: Michael Kors Small Selma Bag in Black
Listing number: 
Seller: Laylarunning88 on ebay
Link: Click here --> eBay

I have attached some pictures below  I am sorry if there is not enough pictures, but these are the only pictures I could find from the seller's listing. 

Thank you very very much for your help. I appreciate it


----------



## CinthiaZ

dramakween said:


> Hi lovely people
> 
> I want to get this mini selma bag from ebay, I wonder if you guys can help me out?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Small Selma Bag in Black
> Listing number:
> Seller: Laylarunning88 on ebay
> Link: Click here --> eBay
> 
> I have attached some pictures below  I am sorry if there is not enough pictures, but these are the only pictures I could find from the seller's listing.
> 
> Thank you very very much for your help. I appreciate it


All  I can tell you, because there are not enough pics, is that the the seller appears to be selling genuine bags. I checked her listings past and present, and while she doesn't include pics of the interior or anything we need to judge authenticity, her bags do look OK. With 800 positive feedbacks for selling designer bags, I would think there would be some negs there , if she was selling fakes. Hope this helps.


----------



## cdtracing

dramakween said:


> Hi lovely people
> 
> I want to get this mini selma bag from ebay, I wonder if you guys can help me out?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Small Selma Bag in Black
> Listing number:
> Seller: Laylarunning88 on ebay
> Link: Click here --> eBay
> 
> I have attached some pictures below  I am sorry if there is not enough pictures, but these are the only pictures I could find from the seller's listing.
> 
> Thank you very very much for your help. I appreciate it





CinthiaZ said:


> All  I can tell you, because there are not enough pics, is that the the seller appears to be selling genuine bags. I checked her listings past and present, and while she doesn't include pics of the interior or anything we need to judge authenticity, her bags do look OK. With 800 positive feedbacks for selling designer bags, I would think there would be some negs there , if she was selling fakes. Hope this helps.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  The seller has a good feedback record but there are not enough pictures to evaluate the bag 100%.  It looks ok from the few pictures provided but I would want to see clear pictures of the interior & stitching, the made in country/date tags, the finishing on the cross body strap & the stamping on the hardware before I could say for sure.


----------



## dramakween

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  The seller has a good feedback record but there are not enough pictures to evaluate the bag 100%.  It looks ok from the few pictures provided but I would want to see clear pictures of the interior & stitching, the made in country/date tags, the finishing on the cross body strap & the stamping on the hardware before I could say for sure.




Thank you very much Cynthia and Cdtracing 

Here, I got a few more pictures from the seller. It looks authentic. The only weird thing about this bag is the tag, it said Hamilton instead of Selma. I'm confused :/

Sometimes I wonder how these sellers able to sell the authentic bag at such a fraction of the price. 

Thanks again ladies


----------



## CinthiaZ

dramakween said:


> Thank you very much Cynthia and Cdtracing
> 
> Here, I got a few more pictures from the seller. It looks authentic. The only weird thing about this bag is the tag, it said Hamilton instead of Selma. I'm confused :/
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these sellers able to sell the authentic bag at such a fraction of the price.
> 
> Thanks again ladies


The bag is totally authentic.  Sellers get them on sale and often have coupons or go to outlets. They do some serious shopping. Sometimes they just bought too much and want to get some of their money back. There are many ways they can get these bags for a steal and pass on the savings. Not unusual at all.


----------



## HotMama2007

Is this a thread that I could post pics of my MK Hamilton to get opinions on whether it's authentic? It's a bag I was told by Poshmark it's fake but I highly disagree


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Is this a thread that I could post pics of my MK Hamilton to get opinions on whether it's authentic? It's a bag I was told by Poshmark it's fake but I highly disagree


Yes, we could tell you if you post the rigth pics of the interior and all tags. HOWEVER, places like Poshmark etc., will not take an opinion on a forum as a valid authentication. You must go to a paid professional authenticator to prove anything to Poshmark, ebay, paypal, etc. There are very few that do Michael Kors. I recommend posting your pics here  http://*****************.com/ rather than wasting your time here since Poshmark will not accept us as a valid authentication anyhow. It will cost you about 15.00.


----------



## HotMama2007

Ok great! I'm not really looking to prove to poshmark at the moment it's just to clarify that I'm not crazy! Lol but if I decide to dispute poshmark I will definitely use the link you provided. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Ok great! I'm not really looking to prove to poshmark at the moment it's just to clarify that I'm not crazy! Lol but if I decide to dispute poshmark I will definitely use the link you provided. Thank you


Ok, if you just want us to take a look to see what we think, read the rules on the first page of this thread and then post the pics we need.


----------



## HotMama2007

Will do!


----------



## cdtracing

dramakween said:


> Thank you very much Cynthia and Cdtracing
> 
> Here, I got a few more pictures from the seller. It looks authentic. The only weird thing about this bag is the tag, it said Hamilton instead of Selma. I'm confused :/
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these sellers able to sell the authentic bag at such a fraction of the price.
> 
> Thanks again ladies



This bag looks authentic.  I know some sellers buy in bulk when MK has sales or at MK outlet stores when the mark down items.  I am confused about the tag.  It's possible that it was mis-tagged.  But from the pictures you have provided, it looks authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

HotMama2007 said:


> Is this a thread that I could post pics of my MK Hamilton to get opinions on whether it's authentic? It's a bag I was told by Poshmark it's fake but I highly disagree





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, we could tell you if you post the rigth pics of the interior and all tags. HOWEVER, places like Poshmark etc., will not take an opinion on a forum as a valid authentication. You must go to a paid professional authenticator to prove anything to Poshmark, ebay, paypal, etc. There are very few that do Michael Kors. I recommend posting your pics here  http://*****************.com/ rather than wasting your time here since Poshmark will not accept us as a valid authentication anyhow. It will cost you about 15.00.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  We can take a look at it just to give our opinions if you want to post the pictures listed in the first post of this thread.  But, Poshmark does not recognize opinions of this forum as a means to validate a bag.  They, like Ebay, will only accept an authorization from a paid authentication site like authenticstorsrus.com.


----------



## HotMama2007

Thank you. At the moment I'm not trying to send any disputes to posh. I just want to make sure because I believe it's real. I personally own 15-20 MK and I believed this one to be real. I will definitely read the rules and post pics as soon as I can. 
Again thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Thank you. At the moment I'm not trying to send any disputes to posh. I just want to make sure because I believe it's real. I personally own 15-20 MK and I believed this one to be real. I will definitely read the rules and post pics as soon as I can.
> Again thank you


Well if you lost your account for this, and we tell you it's authentic, I would definitely proceed to contact a professional so you can get your account back! Waiting to see it.


----------



## HotMama2007

Ok. It's in the process of being shipped back to me from posh. I will get the pics posted ASAP


----------



## f3jvd

Hi,
Can someone help me please and tell me if this website is authentic, 
the item - Micheal Kors Miranda Large Leather Messenger Black
Model: 9081
Website - http://www.starsreports.com/Michael-Kors-Miranda-Large-Leather-Messenger-Black-p-88.html

thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

f3jvd said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me please and tell me if this website is authentic,
> the item - Micheal Kors Miranda Large Leather Messenger Black
> Model: 9081
> Website - http://www.starsreports.com/Michael-Kors-Miranda-Large-Leather-Messenger-Black-p-88.html
> 
> thank you


Don't buy it ! It's fake! Not even a Miranda messsenger. Looks more like a Frankie Tote. If they don't even know what they are selling, it's got to be a fake! The Miranda Messenger retails for over 1200.00! 

Also, there are not enough pics to determine authenticity, but this is not a Miranda tote. i CHECKED THE OTHER BAGS LISTED AND THEY ARE all FAKES! eVEN HAS THE WRONG COLOR PAPER WORK!  ( sorry, cap lock on) 

This is totally a fakes website. They have even stolen the Michael Kors logo!! That is NOT a real MK website. I am reporting it! Thank you!


----------



## Babygirlchel

I bought this Hamilton Ns from a seller on eBay I own one already but this one seems very light compare to my other one they said it was 100% authentic but I'm questioning it. If anybody can please help me authenticate it or tell me if it's fake i would reallllly appreciate it. Thank u


----------



## Babygirlchel

Here is another pic of the Hamilton Ns


----------



## Babygirlchel

Babygirlchel said:


> Here is another pic of the Hamilton Ns


A better one


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi ladies - hoping you can help me authenticate these 2 soft leather MK bags. I am looking for an E/W soft leather hamilton in black with silver hardware, I know hamiltons are copied quite often so just wanted to check if these were authentic. Also not sure if I'm going to take the plunge and buy them, but if the price is right..just maybe! One can never have too many black bags right? 

Also if you all can tell me with your vast experience of seeing items in the secondhand market, what is a good price for one of these in good condition? I want to make sure I send a reasonable offer. Thanks!

Michael Kors Black Hamilton Tote Purse
Seller: ltc_988
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5420f464d1

Michael Kors East West Hamilton Bag
seller: slippindajab
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ded0a611


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Well if you lost your account for this, and we tell you it's authentic, I would definitely proceed to contact a professional so you can get your account back! Waiting to see it.


Hello I'm trying to figure out how to get pics uploaded. Once I do I'll be posting them. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Well if you lost your account for this, and we tell you it's authentic, I would definitely proceed to contact a professional so you can get your account back! Waiting to see it.



Alright here are the pics of my Michael Kors Studded Hamilton. I hope that I have enough photos. Please let me know if they are not good enough quality.


----------



## cdtracing

f3jvd said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me please and tell me if this website is authentic,
> the item - Micheal Kors Miranda Large Leather Messenger Black
> Model: 9081
> Website - http://www.starsreports.com/Michael-Kors-Miranda-Large-Leather-Messenger-Black-p-88.html
> 
> thank you



Fake website.  Fake bags.


----------



## cdtracing

Babygirlchel said:


> A better one



It looks authentic.  Where's the lock?


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi ladies - hoping you can help me authenticate these 2 soft leather MK bags. I am looking for an E/W soft leather hamilton in black with silver hardware, I know hamiltons are copied quite often so just wanted to check if these were authentic. Also not sure if I'm going to take the plunge and buy them, but if the price is right..just maybe! One can never have too many black bags right?
> 
> Also if you all can tell me with your vast experience of seeing items in the secondhand market, what is a good price for one of these in good condition? I want to make sure I send a reasonable offer. Thanks!
> 
> Michael Kors Black Hamilton Tote Purse
> Seller: ltc_988
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5420f464d1
> 
> Michael Kors East West Hamilton Bag
> seller: slippindajab
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ded0a611



Will need to see picture of the made in country/date tag for both bags.  Also need to see clear pictures of interior stitching at the pockets & the heat stamp on the second bag.


----------



## cdtracing

HotMama2007 said:


> Alright here are the pics of my Michael Kors Studded Hamilton. I hope that I have enough photos. Please let me know if they are not good enough quality.



The pictures are small & I cannot enlarge them to get a closer look, but it looks good to me so far.  Would like to see larger pictures & pics of the full front & back & bottom of the bag.  You can also wait for CinthiaZ or Jojon21 to have a look also.


----------



## HotMama2007

cdtracing said:


> The pictures are small & I cannot enlarge them to get a closer look, but it looks good to me so far.  Would like to see larger pictures & pics of the full front & back & bottom of the bag.  You can also wait for CinthiaZ or Jojon21 to have a look also.


I will get better pics. I apologize for them being small. I appreciate your answer!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Alright here are the pics of my Michael Kors Studded Hamilton. I hope that I have enough photos. Please let me know if they are not good enough quality.


Hello, Your pics are too small, but from what I  can see, this bag looks totally authentic!  You could easily get a statement from any professional authenticating service, to prove Poshmark wrong. I really would like to see larger pics however. Try using the 'Go Advanced' feature here, which is in a tab at the bottom of each reply. There you can add the pics as jpg files so they will be larger. I think you got gipped! Telling you the lining should not come out is ridiculous. I sell Hamiltons on ebay all the time and the linings always come out. While I would like to see bigger pics, I really think it is authentic. You should go to that website I gave you. They could help you get your account back,


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babygirlchel said:


> A better one


The bag is fine. It depends what year and type of leather . Is your other Hamilton in pebbled leather or saffiano?  The bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Hi ladies - hoping you can help me authenticate these 2 soft leather MK bags. I am looking for an E/W soft leather hamilton in black with silver hardware, I know hamiltons are copied quite often so just wanted to check if these were authentic. Also not sure if I'm going to take the plunge and buy them, but if the price is right..just maybe! One can never have too many black bags right?
> 
> Also if you all can tell me with your vast experience of seeing items in the secondhand market, what is a good price for one of these in good condition? I want to make sure I send a reasonable offer. Thanks!
> 
> Michael Kors Black Hamilton Tote Purse
> Seller: ltc_988
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5420f464d1
> 
> Michael Kors East West Hamilton Bag
> seller: slippindajab
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ded0a611


They both look fine, but if it was me,  I would purchase from the first seller. The second one only has 21 feedbacks. I won't buy from a seller that doesn't have a high feedback score with a long history of selling authentic bags. The first seller has thousands of positive feedbacks and all of her other bags, past and present, look good. While it would be helpful to set te date code tag, everything else looks good.


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello, Your pics are too small, but from what I  can see, this bag looks totally authentic!  You could easily get a statement from any professional authenticating service, to prove Poshmark wrong. I really would like to see larger pics however. Try using the 'Go Advanced' feature here, which is in a tab at the bottom of each reply. There you can add the pics as jpg files so they will be larger. I think you got gipped! Telling you the lining should not come out is ridiculous. I sell Hamiltons on ebay all the time and the linings always come out. While I would like to see bigger pics, I really think it is authentic. You should go to that website I gave you. They could help you get your account back,



Thanks so much for your help!  I will try to get the pics uploaded bigger. My friend talked to a lady at an MK store and she said the Hamiltons linings do come out. I think I will try to get my account back just to prove to posh they messed up but I'm not sure I'll ever sell on there again just because I don't want to help make a company money that isn't on their A game.


----------



## Babygirlchel

It did not come with the lock. I bought it from eBay from a seller named retailfashionoutlet. It said new with defects. I got it for a really good deal but I was just unsure of the authenticity because it seemed lighter then my Safiano leather ns Hamilton. And the tag on this black one appeared to be a little lighter then the one I purchased from Michael kors.my other one also has writing on the snap closure and this one doesn't.


----------



## Babygirlchel

My other Hamilton is in Safiano leather and is thicker and heavier then this one. The tag on my safiano reads made in China  e 1412 and this black one says made in China e 1311   So from what u can see from the pictures the bag is authentic? I also can post more if need be.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  I will try to get the pics uploaded bigger. My friend talked to a lady at an MK store and she said the Hamiltons linings do come out. I think I will try to get my account back just to prove to posh they messed up but I'm not sure I'll ever sell on there again just because I don't want to help make a company money that isn't on their A game.


Yes, being accused of selling a fake and taking your account away from you is treating you like a criminal counterfeiter, when you are not. Send us those larger pics, so we can give you a better evaluation. If we find it authentic, and I think it is, I highly recommend you put them in their place by going to a paid authenticator, to show them their evaluator is WRONG! . They need to hear from a professional that the person who made that evaluation, does not know what they are doing, and should be fired!! They just lost business, because they hired an unprofessional who has NO CLUE!!


----------



## cdtracing

Babygirlchel said:


> It did not come with the lock. I bought it from eBay from a seller named retailfashionoutlet. It said new with defects. I got it for a really good deal but I was just unsure of the authenticity because it seemed lighter then my Safiano leather ns Hamilton. And the tag on this black one appeared to be a little lighter then the one I purchased from Michael kors.my other one also has writing on the snap closure and this one doesn't.





Babygirlchel said:


> My other Hamilton is in Safiano leather and is thicker and heavier then this one. The tag on my safiano reads made in China  e 1412 and this black one says made in China e 1311   So from what u can see from the pictures the bag is authentic? I also can post more if need be.



I have 2 N/S Hamilton's from MK.  One is a little lighter than the other.  One has letters & numbers on the snap & the other doesn't.  It really depends on what year & country it was made in.  Locks can be replaced.  Yes, your bag is authentic.  No more pictures are needed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babygirlchel said:


> My other Hamilton is in Safiano leather and is thicker and heavier then this one. The tag on my safiano reads made in China  e 1412 and this black one says made in China e 1311   So from what u can see from the pictures the bag is authentic? I also can post more if need be.


I saw enough photos. You had TWO very good authenticators here, tell you the bag is authentic. Bags will have variations from year to year and will not always be IDENTICAL. If you question our evaluation, you can always go to a professional and pay for one. They can even help you get a refund if they find it to be a fake. It cost about 15.00 to get a professional evaluation. However, I think you'd be wasting your money, as they will most likely find it to be authentic as well. 
This website does Michael Kors authentications   http://*****************.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babygirlchel said:


> My other Hamilton is in Safiano leather and is thicker and heavier then this one. The tag on my safiano reads made in China  e 1412 and this black one says made in China e 1311   So from what u can see from the pictures the bag is authentic? I also can post more if need be.


Also, please hit 'quote' to the person you are replying to,  so we know who you are addressing. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Babygirlchel said:


> It did not come with the lock. I bought it from eBay from a seller named retailfashionoutlet. It said new with defects. I got it for a really good deal but I was just unsure of the authenticity because it seemed lighter then my Safiano leather ns Hamilton. And the tag on this black one appeared to be a little lighter then the one I purchased from Michael kors.my other one also has writing on the snap closure and this one doesn't.


retailfashionoutlet is well known on ebay for selling authentic Michael Kors. They do not sell fakes.


----------



## f3jvd

CinthiaZ said:


> Don't buy it ! It's fake! Not even a Miranda messsenger. Looks more like a Frankie Tote. If they don't even know what they are selling, it's got to be a fake! The Miranda Messenger retails for over 1200.00!
> 
> Also, there are not enough pics to determine authenticity, but this is not a Miranda tote. i CHECKED THE OTHER BAGS LISTED AND THEY ARE all FAKES! eVEN HAS THE WRONG COLOR PAPER WORK!  ( sorry, cap lock on)
> 
> This is totally a fakes website. They have even stolen the Michael Kors logo!! That is NOT a real MK website. I am reporting it! Thank you!



thank you for telling me i was just curious as my friend asked me whether it was real  I have also reported it, but that you for reassuring me


----------



## cdtracing

HotMama2007 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  I will try to get the pics uploaded bigger. My friend talked to a lady at an MK store and she said the Hamiltons linings do come out. I think I will try to get my account back just to prove to posh they messed up but I'm not sure I'll ever sell on there again just because I don't want to help make a company money that isn't on their A game.



Sorry this has happened to you.  I really think it's crazy they closed your account.  I have seen hundreds of fakes on Posh & have reported them.  Posh didn't take them down, either.  As CinthiaZ has stated, if you want to get your account back, you will need to go to a paid authentication site like ******************* & get a certificate to show Poshmark.


----------



## CinthiaZ

f3jvd said:


> thank you for telling me i was just curious as my friend asked me whether it was real  I have also reported it, but that you for reassuring me


Thanks for reporting it! I did as well. It sometimes takes months for MK attorneys to get these websites taken down. In the meantime, people are buying and selling them on ebay and other sites like Poshmark, etc. So frustrating! Hate seeing these fakes get into circulation. Never ending!


----------



## HotMama2007

cdtracing said:


> Sorry this has happened to you.  I really think it's crazy they closed your account.  I have seen hundreds of fakes on Posh & have reported them.  Posh didn't take them down, either.  As CinthiaZ has stated, if you want to get your account back, you will need to go to a paid authentication site like ******************* & get a certificate to show Poshmark.



I've seen a lot on Poshmark as well and I've seen ppl doing other transactions that Poshmark supposedly forbids but nothing is done about it. I know now that their "free concierge authenticity guarantee" is not trustworthy. I will definitely go to the website and proceed forward. Even if I get my account back I will never give them the satisfaction of my items making them money ever again!! When I have time I will get better photos. Thanks to you all for your kind help


----------



## orangebliss

Please authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## orangebliss

Please authenticate this bag.


----------



## Babygirlchel

CinthiaZ said:


> retailfashionoutlet is well known on ebay for selling authentic Michael Kors. They do not sell fakes.



Thank u so much i appreciate it&#128515;


----------



## Babygirlchel

CinthiaZ said:


> I saw enough photos. You had TWO very good authenticators here, tell you the bag is authentic. Bags will have variations from year to year and will not always be IDENTICAL. If you question our evaluation, you can always go to a professional and pay for one. They can even help you get a refund if they find it to be a fake. It cost about 15.00 to get a professional evaluation. However, I think you'd be wasting your money, as they will most likely find it to be authentic as well.
> This website does Michael Kors authentications   http://*****************.com/



Thank u for ur help. I feel relieved.


----------



## lluuccka

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set in white?
    Listing number:
    Seller:  MayaClaireF on Aukro (Czech version of Ebay)
    Link: http://aukro.cz/m-kors-letni-kabelka-bila-kuze-100-stav-original-i5475669383.html
    Comments: Now it's for 140 USD. Is it authentic?And do you think it's worth it? Thank you!
I can ask for more photos ... so far I think it's authentic.


----------



## ellienna

*Hamilton Saffiano Leather Medium Satchel*

*Who took the pictures:* I did
*History of the bag:* I bought it on a Swedish acution site

*Comments:* The bag didn't fit me the way I hoped it would, so I sold it. A few weeks later the girl I sold it to contacted me saying that she thought the bag was fake, and that she had got that confirmed from someone. She says that she think the leather is too stiff and that the gold hardware has rubbed of a bit on the lock. I told her that saffiano leather _is_ stiff in comparison to soft leather, and that the hardware might be a bit rubbed of since it's been previously owned and used.
When I owned the bag myself I could not se _anything_ that would suggest that it was fake, and I did not have any suspicions of that at all. If I did, I would have contacted the girl who sold it to me in the first place and I would definitely not have sold it myself.
So I'm now asking for a second opinion. Would anyone please take a look and tell me what you think...?
Thank you!
/Lina


----------



## uchichuu

Item: Large Casey in Black
Listing number: Can't find it
Seller: slack3r117
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4eef02b

Comments: Darn, I think it's fake! All of the large Casey's have "Collection" written on the bottom of the "Michael Kors" like here: http://www.michaelkors.com/casey-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_31F4GCYS3L?No=97&color=0001 but this one doesn't and I've seen the nude/peanut one in stores. Too good to be true ):


----------



## ellienna

ellienna said:


> *Hamilton Saffiano Leather Medium Satchel*
> 
> *Who took the pictures:* I did
> *History of the bag:* I bought it on a Swedish acution site
> 
> *Comments:* The bag didn't fit me the way I hoped it would, so I sold it. A few weeks later the girl I sold it to contacted me saying that she thought the bag was fake, and that she had got that confirmed from someone. She says that she think the leather is too stiff and that the gold hardware has rubbed of a bit on the lock. I told her that saffiano leather _is_ stiff in comparison to soft leather, and that the hardware might be a bit rubbed of since it's been previously owned and used.
> When I owned the bag myself I could not se _anything_ that would suggest that it was fake, and I did not have any suspicions of that at all. If I did, I would have contacted the girl who sold it to me in the first place and I would definitely not have sold it myself.
> So I'm now asking for a second opinion. Would anyone please take a look and tell me what you think...?
> Thank you!
> /Lina


Ok, so I couldn't upload the pictures, and now after reading the rules thoroughly (my bad for being too impatient to ask for help) I see that I've asked for help about something against the rules. I'm sorry!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ellienna said:


> Ok, so I couldn't upload the pictures, and now after reading the rules thoroughly (my bad for being too impatient to ask for help) I see that I've asked for help about something against the rules. I'm sorry!


If you need help with a dispute and want to prove to the buyer that the bag is authentic, there is a website you can go to that authenticates Michael Kors who is accepted by abay and pay pal. Just go to this link...http://*****************.com/      Even if we authenticated the bags for you here, you would be wasting your time because ebay and paypal only accept paid professionals in a dispute, as proof of authenticity.   Also, they help you not to list fakes, as you can have your bags evaluated by them BEFORE you list them. This is very important, because you can get suspended from ebay permanently, for listing fakes. I use this site myself before I list any designer handbags. They have a very reasonable bulk rate option which comes to only 5.00 a bag. 

For the situation you are in now, you will have to choose the POST PURCHASE option. If the buyer has filed a claim, you can choose the claims option. Those are more costly, but well worth it to keep your ebay account. If this buyer negs you for a fake, you have big problems. 

Before you accept a return from her, go to that website. They have a very fast turn around time and guarantee a response within 24 hours. For the situation you are in, I highly recommend going there to protect your account!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

orangebliss said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


I only authenticate for participating members of this forum with at least 25 posts. Please read my signature in blue, below my reply here. . I suggest you go this this website  http://*****************.com/     They are one of only two websites that authenticate Michael Kors.  If you already have the bag in your possession, you will need to choose the post purchase option, unless you are looking at a listing, then you can choose the pre purchase option. for only 7.50. They are very good and answer quickly. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set in white?
> Listing number:
> Seller:  MayaClaireF on Aukro (Czech version of Ebay)
> Link: http://aukro.cz/m-kors-letni-kabelka-bila-kuze-100-stav-original-i5475669383.html
> Comments: Now it's for 140 USD. Is it authentic?And do you think it's worth it? Thank you!
> I can ask for more photos ... so far I think it's authentic.


We need to see a pic of the made in country tag and the MICHAEL Michael Kors Heat Stamp / Label. The bag appears to be a Jet Set Tote., which the seller doesn't state? I am not familiar with this website. Please provide the required photos. If it is authentic, it reasonably priced.


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, being accused of selling a fake and taking your account away from you is treating you like a criminal counterfeiter, when you are not. Send us those larger pics, so we can give you a better evaluation. If we find it authentic, and I think it is, I highly recommend you put them in their place by going to a paid authenticator, to show them their evaluator is WRONG! . They need to hear from a professional that the person who made that evaluation, does not know what they are doing, and should be fired!! They just lost business, because they hired an unprofessional who has NO CLUE!!



Hopefully these will work. For some reason on the computer not all photos are uploading and it won't give me a reason why not. So I apologize if these are not good!! Lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Hopefully these will work. For some reason on the computer not all photos are uploading and it won't give me a reason why not. So I apologize if these are not good!! Lol


Yes! Much better!


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes! Much better!



Great!! Here's more I think cdtracing wanted front & back pics. Let me know if there's more needed or need to be retaken again thank you


----------



## uchichuu

uchichuu said:


> Item: Large Casey in Black
> Listing number: Can't find it
> Seller: slack3r117
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4eef02b
> 
> Comments: Darn, I think it's fake! All of the large Casey's have "Collection" written on the bottom of the "Michael Kors" like here: http://www.michaelkors.com/casey-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_31F4GCYS3L?No=97&color=0001 but this one doesn't and I've seen the nude/peanut one in stores. Too good to be true ):


Actually, I'm not so sure anymore.. pretty confused. The MK store shows the black casey to have "collection" written underneath his name but on the Neiman Marcus page, it doesn't... so it could potentially be authentic? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...NMCIShoppingFeed&003=5838899&010=sku152810248

Any thoughts? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## AngeliQ_Q

Hey guys! New to TPF here. I understand you prefer posters with over 25 posts but I hope I can provide enough information to help aid in authentication. I'll definitely be joining in more, I just wish I'd found this forum earlier!


 Item: Michael Kors Selma (Large) in Black
 Listing number: 151722876830
 Seller: http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/eve.agnes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151722876830
Comments: She seems to have a really good feedback history but I'm so wary of buying a fake bag as this is my first MK purchase. I've requested more photos of the production date tag so hopefully the seller will provide them! Also does the front left side seem to be a little damaged to anyone else?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

AngeliQ_Q said:


> Hey guys! New to TPF here. I understand you prefer posters with over 25 posts but I hope I can provide enough information to help aid in authentication. I'll definitely be joining in more, I just wish I'd found this forum earlier!
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma (Large) in Black
> Listing number: 151722876830
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/eve.agnes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151722876830
> Comments: She seems to have a really good feedback history but I'm so wary of buying a fake bag as this is my first MK purchase. I've requested more photos of the production date tag so hopefully the seller will provide them! Also does the front left side seem to be a little damaged to anyone else?
> Thank you in advance!


Since you followed our format correctly and this is a live listing, we can proceed. The bag is authentic.


----------



## AngeliQ_Q

CinthiaZ said:


> Since you followed our format correctly and this is a live listing, we can proceed. The bag is authentic.


Thank you so much CinthiaZ!


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> Actually, I'm not so sure anymore.. pretty confused. The MK store shows the black casey to have "collection" written underneath his name but on the Neiman Marcus page, it doesn't... so it could potentially be authentic? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...NMCIShoppingFeed&003=5838899&010=sku152810248
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks a bunch!


Sorry, I only do live auctions to prevent people from buying fakes. As previously stated, you have a dispute going on and you need to go to a professional. you are wasting your time here, when you could go to someone who can really help you.  Here is the link to their site...http://*****************.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Great!! Here's more I think cdtracing wanted front & back pics. Let me know if there's more needed or need to be retaken again thank you


I can not evaluate anything with only two photos. Please read the first page of this thread. Thank you


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> I can not evaluate anything with only two photos. Please read the first page of this thread. Thank you



Yes I understand. I was only adding more photos to the ones I listed first that were small. I didn't realize I needed to relist all of the pictures again.  sorry


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Great!! Here's more I think cdtracing wanted front & back pics. Let me know if there's more needed or need to be retaken again thank you


I need all of them. Want to see made in country tag, heat stamp, key pouch, and lining. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Yes I understand. I was only adding more photos to the ones I listed first that were small. I didn't realize I needed to relist all of the pictures again.  sorry


No problem, we did tell you the pics were too small and they need to be larger. That meant all of them. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## HotMama2007

Ok I will do in the morning. I apologize!


----------



## uchichuu

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I only do live auctions to prevent people from buying fakes. As previously stated, you have a dispute going on and you need to go to a professional. you are wasting your time here, when you could go to someone who can really help you.  Here is the link to their site...http://*****************.com/
> 
> Good Luck!


It was a live auction when I posted it on page 106 and I don't think I need to dispute anything as I haven't purchased it. I just wanted it to be authenticated and I was asking for help here and you didn't previously respond to my post so perhaps you're confusing my original post with someone else? I don't want turn this into anything bad or mean as I appreciate your help when I asked about the Riley in the other thread. 

Good thing I didn't buy this Casey.


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> It was a live auction when I posted it on page 106 and I don't think I need to dispute anything as I haven't purchased it. I just wanted it to be authenticated and I was asking for help here and you didn't previously respond to my post so perhaps you're confusing my original post with someone else? I don't want turn this into anything bad or mean as I appreciate your help when I asked about the Riley in the other thread.
> 
> Good thing I didn't buy this Casey.


Sorry, maybe I did get you confused with another poster. I'm pretty sure I did. Let me go back and check.


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> Item: Large Casey in Black
> Listing number: Can't find it
> Seller: slack3r117
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4eef02b
> 
> Comments: Darn, I think it's fake! All of the large Casey's have "Collection" written on the bottom of the "Michael Kors" like here: http://www.michaelkors.com/casey-large-leather-satchel/_/R-US_31F4GCYS3L?No=97&color=0001 but this one doesn't and I've seen the nude/peanut one in stores. Too good to be true ):


There were not enough pics to be able to tell anyhow. Sorry.


----------



## CinthiaZ

AngeliQ_Q said:


> Thank you so much CinthiaZ!


You're welcome!


----------



## uchichuu

CinthiaZ said:


> There were not enough pics to be able to tell anyhow. Sorry.


Ok, thanks anyway. For future reference, what other photos would you need? The original listing has a lot of photos if you click on the photo of the item.


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> Ok, thanks anyway. For future reference, what other photos would you need? The original listing has a lot of photos if you click on the photo of the item.


For the Casey, we need to see close ups of the heat stamp / label, close ups of the interior lining, and hardware. She didn't post enough close up of the interior.  

On other bags, we need to see the made in country tag , heat stamp, and lining, plus engraved hardware, etc.


----------



## uchichuu

CinthiaZ said:


> For the Casey, we need to see close ups of the heat stamp / label, close ups of the interior lining, and hardware. She didn't post enough close up of the interior.
> 
> On other bags, we need to see the made in country tag , heat stamp, and lining, plus engraved hardware, etc.


Got it! Thanks again!!!


----------



## orangebliss

Hi. Would really appreciate if someone could help me authwnticat my bag. Thanks!


----------



## orangebliss

orangebliss said:


> Please authenticate this bag.



Hi. Would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

orangebliss said:


> Hi. Would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!


What bag? There's no photos?? This is why I require a member to have at least 25 posts here, so they can become familiar with how to operate this forum. I suggest in the meantime you go to a professional authenticating service and make sure you send them photos. Here is a link to one of few that does Michael Kors evaluations.  http://*****************.com/


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> No problem, we did tell you the pics were too small and they need to be larger. That meant all of them. Sorry for the confusion



Let's try this again?!!!! Lol ; -)


----------



## jmjm20122012

I just purchased a Michael Kors Jet Set signature tote from Amazon. It came in MK packaging with tags, however no dust bag, however I realize that it may not come with this one. However my question is it says on the interior tag made in Myanmar(Burma). Is this normal?  Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

HotMama2007 said:


> Let's try this again?!!!! Lol ; -)



Your bag is authentic.


----------



## HotMama2007

cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic.



Thanks! I'll be going to the website you all suggested, get my bag authenticated, and put Poshmark in their place!


----------



## cdtracing

HotMama2007 said:


> Thanks! I'll be going to the website you all suggested, get my bag authenticated, and put Poshmark in their place!



Good for you!


----------



## jojon21

HotMama2007 said:


> Let's try this again?!!!! Lol ; -)



I agree with cdtracing, definitely authentic! Gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Let's try this again?!!!! Lol ; -)





cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic.





HotMama2007 said:


> Thanks! I'll be going to the website you all suggested, get my bag authenticated, and put Poshmark in their place!




+1 Agreed! This bag is totally authentic.That is scary they have such unknowledgeable people authenticating bags on Poshmark. No wonder the have so many fakes listed. They have no clue!!  

Yes, Here is the link to the website that can help you get your account back. http://*****************.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> I just purchased a Michael Kors Jet Set signature tote from Amazon. It came in MK packaging with tags, however no dust bag, however I realize that it may not come with this one. However my question is it says on the interior tag made in Myanmar(Burma). Is this normal?  Thanks


However, we can't authenticater your bag, however, without photos. Thank you, however.


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> +1 Agreed! This bag is totally authentic.That is scary they have such unknowledgeable people authenticating bags on Poshmark. No wonder the have so many fakes listed. They have no clue!!
> 
> Yes, Here is the link to the website that can help you get your account back. http://*****************.com/



It is scary cause there's Chanel & LV on there for thousands and they supposedly "authenticate" them!! After I get my proof I'm going to also request them to send apology emails to my 2 buyers and clear my name so they know I wasn't selling fakes!


----------



## smileydimples

Hi I wanted to know if this Michael Kors Lexi Bag  is authentic... Let me know if you need more picture going to post more


----------



## smileydimples

Here are so additional pictures  Love the color never owned a lexi so not sure


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Here are so additional pictures  Love the color never owned a lexi so not sure


Smiley, is this from a live auction or listing?  We need the link to the listing . It looks good so far, but there is no straight on shot of the interior label. It helps to know who the seller is, often helps. If you don't want to share the listing, because you are a long time, participating member of this forum, go ahead and PM me with the link, so I can check out the seller. I would ask them for a close up of the the inside label.


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Smiley, is this from a live auction or listing?  We need the link to the listing . It looks good so far, but there is no straight on shot of the interior label. It helps to know who the seller is, often helps. If you don't want to share the listing, because you are a long time, participating member of this forum, go ahead and PM me with the link, so I can check out the seller. I would ask them for a close up of the the inside label.



Thank you so much, first time asking 
Just asked for a close up of label 

https://poshmark.com

[url]https://poshmark.com/listing


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you so much, first time asking
> Just asked for a close up of label
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Michael-kors-Lexi-handbag-5570a28c6ba9e6032201f66c
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kota-bag-additional-pics-55957a91f527085369003988


Not familiar with this seller. She is selling a lot of high end designer shoes and a few bags. Yes, will need a shot of the interior label. Thanks!

PS, that bag is STUNNING!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Not familiar with this seller. She is selling a lot of high end designer shoes and a few bags. Yes, will need a shot of the interior label. Thanks!
> 
> PS, that bag is STUNNING!!



Yes it is.mouth drooling .......Just asked for the additional picture


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you so much, first time asking
> Just asked for a close up of label
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Michael-kors-Lexi-handbag-5570a28c6ba9e6032201f66c
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kota-bag-additional-pics-55957a91f527085369003988


I didn't see this pic. Yes it is authentic! Awesome bag! Gorgeous!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I didn't see this pic. Yes it is authentic! Awesome bag! Gorgeous!!



Thank you so much


----------



## jmjm20122012

Ok thanks,I am uploading some picture of the bag I purchased on Amazon. I am more concerned about where it is made....


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Hi I wanted to know if this Michael Kors Lexi Bag  is authentic... Let me know if you need more picture going to post more





smileydimples said:


> Here are so additional pictures  Love the color never owned a lexi so not sure





smileydimples said:


> Thank you so much, first time asking
> Just asked for a close up of label
> 
> https://poshmark.com
> 
> [url]https:...ng!  Definitely drool worthy! :drool:  Enjoy!


----------



## jmjm20122012

Nice Lexi!


----------



## jmjm20122012

I am hoping my MK is authentic


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  It's an authentic Lexi.  She's gorgeous!  I love the color...so rich looking!  Definitely drool worthy!   Enjoy!



Thank you that's what made me love it was the color and she is like Riley's older sister lol I'm excited  



CinthiaZ said:


> I didn't see this pic. Yes it is authentic! Awesome bag! Gorgeous!!




Thank you so much friend for your help and I  can't wait to show  her off to you!!!  Here I was supposed to be on a ban and not buy  anything and then I saw this pretty girl
She said she only carried it a few times and she was the only owner and it's in great condition it looks like it's in great condition too so I 'm hoping the pictures are just what she said 



jmjm20122012 said:


> Nice Lexi!




 So excited she took my offer and she is shipping the bag out on Monday since she's out of town for the holidays thank you so much girls I'll be sure to post more pics of it when it arrives!!! This is my first purchase from there ... Watch out Riley your big sister is coming home lol [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cserwa

Hello - I'm sorry.  I read the stickys but don't know much what I'm doing, and I'm trying to purchase this for a friend, but I wanted to authenticate it first.  If ANYONE has any help telling me if this MK mini hamilton saffiano is authentic.  

Comments: It is 130 with tags, and it looks real, but I know nothing about purses but it's for someone who's been SEARCHING for this bag and it would make her so so so happy if I score it!

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: Friend of a friend who said she bought it on poshmark brand new.
Comments:


----------



## CinthiaZ

cserwa said:


> Hello - I'm sorry.  I read the stickys but don't know much what I'm doing, and I'm trying to purchase this for a friend, but I wanted to authenticate it first.  If ANYONE has any help telling me if this MK mini hamilton saffiano is authentic.
> 
> Comments: It is 130 with tags, and it looks real, but I know nothing about purses but it's for someone who's been SEARCHING for this bag and it would make her so so so happy if I score it!
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Friend of a friend who said she bought it on poshmark brand new.
> Comments:


Not enough photos.


----------



## cdtracing

cserwa said:


> Hello - I'm sorry.  I read the stickys but don't know much what I'm doing, and I'm trying to purchase this for a friend, but I wanted to authenticate it first.  If ANYONE has any help telling me if this MK mini hamilton saffiano is authentic.
> 
> Comments: It is 130 with tags, and it looks real, but I know nothing about purses but it's for someone who's been SEARCHING for this bag and it would make her so so so happy if I score it!
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Friend of a friend who said she bought it on poshmark brand new.
> Comments:



More photos are need of the bag in question.  Especially clear pictures of the interior stitching at the pockets, the heat stamp, the made in country/date tag.


----------



## cdtracing

jmjm20122012 said:


> Ok thanks,I am uploading some picture of the bag I purchased on Amazon. I am more concerned about where it is made....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052338
> View attachment 3052339
> View attachment 3052342
> View attachment 3052344
> View attachment 3052348



need to see clear pictures of the interior stitching at pockets, heat stamp, reverse side of made in country tag, stamped hardware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> Ok thanks,I am uploading some picture of the bag I purchased on Amazon. I am more concerned about where it is made....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052338
> View attachment 3052339
> View attachment 3052342
> View attachment 3052344
> View attachment 3052348


I agree with cdtracing. We need to see the pics she requested. MK has added several new countries, that they are now manufacturing in . Can't tell without the right photos.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Here are some more pictures. Thanks all!!


----------



## jmjm20122012

Let me know if you need anymore


----------



## jojon21

jmjm20122012 said:


> Here are some more pictures. Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052950
> View attachment 3052951
> View attachment 3052952
> View attachment 3052953
> View attachment 3052954
> View attachment 3052955
> View attachment 3052956
> View attachment 3052957
> View attachment 3052958
> View attachment 3052959





jmjm20122012 said:


> Let me know if you need anymore



Thanks for providing the additional pictures. Your Jet Set Tote is authentic! Amazon is a trusted seller of authentic MK bags provided that the bag comes directly from them and not a secondary seller on their website, but it was good a good idea to have it authenticated here nonetheless. This style bag does not come with a dust bag. Enjoy!


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thank you for your response. It did come from a seller on Amazon via Amazon Prime though, below is the link however now it appears to be a different seller. MICHAEL Michael Kors Signature Tote,Brown,one size https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054LCMHY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_PzOLvbGN1JQPH


----------



## cserwa

EDITED TO SAY ::::::I am so sorry.  It's so tiny and I'm trying as best I can to get my hand in there to move areas to get the best pics possible out of such a big camera and little purse! MORE PICS NOW INCLUDED!!!

Hello - I'm sorry. I read the stickys but don't know much what I'm doing, and I'm trying to purchase this for a friend, but I wanted to authenticate it first. If ANYONE has any help telling me if this MK mini hamilton saffiano is authentic. 

Comments: It is 130 with tags, and it looks real, but I know nothing about purses but it's for someone who's been SEARCHING for this bag and it would make her so so so happy if I score it!

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: Friend of a friend who said she bought it on poshmark brand new.
Comments:


----------



## cdtracing

jmjm20122012 said:


> Here are some more pictures. Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052950
> View attachment 3052951
> View attachment 3052952
> View attachment 3052953
> View attachment 3052954
> View attachment 3052955
> View attachment 3052956
> View attachment 3052957
> View attachment 3052958
> View attachment 3052959





jmjm20122012 said:


> Let me know if you need anymore





jojon21 said:


> Thanks for providing the additional pictures. Your Jet Set Tote is authentic! Amazon is a trusted seller of authentic MK bags provided that the bag comes directly from them and not a secondary seller on their website, but it was good a good idea to have it authenticated here nonetheless. This style bag does not come with a dust bag. Enjoy!



I concur.  Your Jet Set is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

cserwa said:


> EDITED TO SAY ::::::I am so sorry.  It's so tiny and I'm trying as best I can to get my hand in there to move areas to get the best pics possible out of such a big camera and little purse! MORE PICS NOW INCLUDED!!!
> 
> Hello - I'm sorry. I read the stickys but don't know much what I'm doing, and I'm trying to purchase this for a friend, but I wanted to authenticate it first. If ANYONE has any help telling me if this MK mini hamilton saffiano is authentic.
> 
> Comments: It is 130 with tags, and it looks real, but I know nothing about purses but it's for someone who's been SEARCHING for this bag and it would make her so so so happy if I score it!
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Friend of a friend who said she bought it on poshmark brand new.
> Comments:



We need to be able to read the made in country/ date tags.  The lining should pull out making pictures easier to take.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Thank you both!!


----------



## cdtracing

jmjm20122012 said:


> Thank you both!!



You're welcome.  We really try to help people not to buy fakes.


----------



## cserwa

cdtracing said:


> We need to be able to read the made in country/ date tags.  The lining should pull out making pictures easier to take.



THANK YOU FOR YOUR ONGOING PATIENCE WITH THIS NEWBIE!!!  I'm hoping these are good enough!


----------



## cdtracing

cserwa said:


> THANK YOU FOR YOUR ONGOING PATIENCE WITH THIS NEWBIE!!!  I'm hoping these are good enough!



Your bag looks authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> Let me know if you need anymore





jmjm20122012 said:


> Thank you for your response. It did come from a seller on Amazon via Amazon Prime though, below is the link however now it appears to be a different seller. MICHAEL Michael Kors Signature Tote,Brown,one size https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054LCMHY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_PzOLvbGN1JQPH





jojon21 said:


> Thanks for providing the additional pictures. Your Jet Set Tote is authentic! Amazon is a trusted seller of authentic MK bags provided that the bag comes directly from them and not a secondary seller on their website, but it was good a good idea to have it authenticated here nonetheless. This style bag does not come with a dust bag. Enjoy!




I agree with Jojon21, the Jet Set is totally authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## cserwa

cdtracing said:


> Your bag looks authentic.


Thank you so very much!  That is so awesome and makes my day!  She'll be thrilled to receive this!!!


----------



## cdtracing

cserwa said:


> Thank you so very much!  That is so awesome and makes my day!  She'll be thrilled to receive this!!!



You're welcome.  I hope she enjoys her bag.


----------



## Nishuwij

Hi, can anyone help with authenticating this bag on eBay?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321800473444?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nishuwij said:


> Hi, can anyone help with authenticating this bag on eBay?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321800473444?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!


I generally require a poster to have at least 25 posts and to be a participating member of this forum. Not just come here to get free authentications. There are professional authenticating services you can go to for Michael Kors. One of them is *******************, that does Michael Kors. However, since you are looking at a live auction, I will tell you that the bag is authentic and is listed by a Top Rated seller with thousands of positive feedback for selling designer bags. All of their other listings, past and present are authentic and I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.


----------



## NewMKFan

Hi there, 
I am re-posting my requests for MK authentication, after having reached 25 posts as a new member. Hope you can help me 


This is the first bag: I have attached pictures

Michael Kors Jet Set luggage Saffiano Travel Satchel Purse Bag 
item number:
381220528377
The ebay seller is namebrandoutlet4320 (Buyer accepts returns)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Description: NEW WITH STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. MISSING TOP ZIP CLOSURE PULL TAB. WHITE SPOTS AROUND TOP OF EXTERIOR. APPROXIMATELY 4.75" TEAR/HOLE ON FRONT RIGHT EXTERIOR CORNERS - NOTABLY ON SEAM. SEE PHOTOS![/QUOTE]


----------



## NewMKFan

Hi there, 
This is the second bag I'm requesting authentication on (re-posting)
Thank you very much once again... 


Michael Kors 30F2GTTT8L Jet Set maroon Saffiano E/W Tote Purse Bag 
Item: 381237243159
Seller:namebrandoutlet4320 (Accepts returns)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Comments: NEW WITH IN-STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. BROKEN FRONT RIGHT STRAP


----------



## CinthiaZ

NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> I am re-posting my requests for MK authentication, after having reached 25 posts as a new member. Hope you can help me
> 
> 
> This is the first bag: I have attached pictures
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set luggage Saffiano Travel Satchel Purse Bag
> item number:
> 381220528377
> The ebay seller is namebrandoutlet4320 (Buyer accepts returns)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Description: NEW WITH STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. MISSING TOP ZIP CLOSURE PULL TAB. WHITE SPOTS AROUND TOP OF EXTERIOR. APPROXIMATELY 4.75" TEAR/HOLE ON FRONT RIGHT EXTERIOR CORNERS - NOTABLY ON SEAM. SEE PHOTOS!


[/QUOTE]
This bag is authentic. Such a bad tear! Good luck with fixing that. Shoe repair stores can help you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> This is the second bag I'm requesting authentication on (re-posting)
> Thank you very much once again...
> 
> 
> Michael Kors 30F2GTTT8L Jet Set maroon Saffiano E/W Tote Purse Bag
> Item: 381237243159
> Seller:namebrandoutlet4320 (Accepts returns)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments: NEW WITH IN-STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. BROKEN FRONT RIGHT STRAP


This Jet Set is authentic as well. The seller you are buying from is a top rated seller for a very long time. All of their listings, past and present, are authentic. 

And it is not the ( Buyer offers returns)  It is the SELLER that offers returns! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> I am re-posting my requests for MK authentication, after having reached 25 posts as a new member. Hope you can help me
> 
> 
> This is the first bag: I have attached pictures
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set luggage Saffiano Travel Satchel Purse Bag
> item number:
> 381220528377
> The ebay seller is namebrandoutlet4320 (Buyer accepts returns)
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Description: NEW WITH STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. MISSING TOP ZIP CLOSURE PULL TAB. WHITE SPOTS AROUND TOP OF EXTERIOR. APPROXIMATELY 4.75" TEAR/HOLE ON FRONT RIGHT EXTERIOR CORNERS - NOTABLY ON SEAM. SEE PHOTOS!


[/QUOTE]



NewMKFan said:


> Hi there,
> This is the second bag I'm requesting authentication on (re-posting)
> Thank you very much once again...
> 
> 
> Michael Kors 30F2GTTT8L Jet Set maroon Saffiano E/W Tote Purse Bag
> Item: 381237243159
> Seller:namebrandoutlet4320 (Accepts returns)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...0TU7bt9LjLNaUbBqEpMTU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Comments: NEW WITH IN-STORE WEAR; DIRT/SCRATCHES FROM IN-STORE HANDLING. BROKEN FRONT RIGHT STRAP



I agree with CinthiaZ.  Both your bags are authentic.  Hopefully, a good leather shop can repair the bags.


----------



## NewMKFan

CinthiaZ said:


> This Jet Set is authentic as well. The seller you are buying from is a top rated seller for a very long time. All of their listings, past and present, are authentic.
> 
> And it is not the ( Buyer offers returns)  It is the SELLER that offers returns! lol!






Thank you so much CinthiaZ.. Lol yes the seller, not the buyer  :lolots:


----------



## NewMKFan

[/QUOTE] I agree with CinthiaZ.  Both your bags are authentic.  Hopefully, a good leather shop can repair the bags.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much cdtracing.. truly appreciate your help


----------



## cdtracing

NewMKFan said:


> Thank you so much CinthiaZ.. Lol yes the seller, not the buyer  :lolots:



 I agree with CinthiaZ.  Both your bags are authentic.  Hopefully, a good leather shop can repair the bags.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much cdtracing.. truly appreciate your help[/QUOTE]

You're welcome.


----------



## tamarino

Hello MK lovers  

I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was at mk store and they are now softer... did they change the type of saffiano leather?


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Hello MK lovers
> 
> I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was at mk store and they are now softer... did they change the type of saffiano leather?


There is no way for us to know exactly what you are looking at in the store. Are sou sure it wasn't a Sophie Satchel? Also, they do make a Selma in the 'quilted' soft leather.


----------



## cdtracing

tamarino said:


> Hello MK lovers
> 
> I have a question. I noticed that my selma messenger medium is very stiff and very hard. I was at mk store and they are now softer... did they change the type of saffiano leather?





CinthiaZ said:


> There is no way for us to know exactly what you are looking at in the store. Are sou sure it wasn't a Sophie Satchel? Also, they do make a Selma in the 'quilted' soft leather.



It's really hard for us to answer that question.  Sometimes, it has to do with the country the bag was made in.  Selma is a structured bag & should be somewhat stiff.


----------



## fashionista7878

I found this bag on postmark, I was wondering if you could let me know if it is real or not?

https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Purse-559dcbc0ec546458cd0234ab

https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Purse-559dcbc0ec546458cd0234ab

Thank you!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's really hard for us to answer that question.  Sometimes, it has to do with the country the bag was made in.  Selma is a structured bag & should be somewhat stiff.


The only Selma I have ever seen, that is not saffiano, is the quilted leather Selmas. Have you seen any in regular leather besides the quilted? made in a different country??Are you saying they make them in the soft leather in other countries??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> The only Selma I have ever seen, that is not saffiano, is the quilted leather Selmas. Have you seen any in regular leather besides the quilted? made in a different country??Are you saying they make them in the soft leather in other countries??



No, as far as I know, the Selma is made from Saffiano leather except for the quilted leather which is softer or the Python embossed leather which is stiffer like Saffiano.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> No, as far as I know, the Selma is made from Saffiano leather except for the quilted leather which is softer or the Python embossed leather which is stiffer like Saffiano.


Thanks for reminding me of the Python! yes, that is somewhat stiff, but not like the saffiano as it is regular leather that is embossed, but yes, much stiffer than the quilted leather.bags. Aren't many of the quilted bags made of lamb leather?? I think a few are cowhide, but many are lamb.


----------



## kaberri515

Hello all I just joined this great site tonight! I'm worried I just got a bag off eBay that might be a knockoff.  I purchased this bag and received it today. Could you all help me out please?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaberri515

kaberri515 said:


> Hello all I just joined this great site tonight! I'm worried I just got a bag off eBay that might be a knockoff.  I purchased this bag and received it today. Could you all help me out please?! Thanks in advance!


i just saw that you guys only deal with bags on auction sites


----------



## cdtracing

kaberri515 said:


> Hello all I just joined this great site tonight! I'm worried I just got a bag off eBay that might be a knockoff.  I purchased this bag and received it today. Could you all help me out please?! Thanks in advance!



Bags cannot be evaluated without pictures.  I prefer a member has 25 posts.  That way, they are more familiar with the site, the authentication format, required pictures, ect to keep down confusion & misunderstanding.  You can go to an online professional site like *****************.com & get a certificate of authenticity.  If your bag is found to be fake, they can help with you getting a refund.  Ebay & Paypal will only give refunds with proof from a paid  authentication site.  The fee is nominal & they have a fast turn around.


----------



## kaberri515

I understand that but had no idea How to post pictures last night. As I said I just joined this site.  If someone would be so kind and tell me what all pictures I need & How to post them I definitely will. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

kaberri515 said:


> I understand that but had no idea How to post pictures last night. As I said I just joined this site.  If someone would be so kind and tell me what all pictures I need & How to post them I definitely will. Thanks



When you enter comments in the window to reply, scroll down to additional options & click on manage attachments. There you can attach pictures.  

Read the first post of this thread.  That is where you can find the format & what pictures are needed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kaberri515 said:


> I understand that but had no idea How to post pictures last night. As I said I just joined this site.  If someone would be so kind and tell me what all pictures I need & How to post them I definitely will. Thanks


This is exactly why I only do authentications for participating members with at least 25 posts, that know how to operate the site. It takes time to get to understand how to do this. Many people just join this site to get free authentications. You really should go to a paid professional as I do not wish to take anything away from them and their business. As cdtracing suggested, you can go to to '*****************.com for an evaluation. They are one of very few websites that authenticate Michael Kors bags. Here is their link...http://*****************.com/Index.html   

Thank you.


----------



## jmjm20122012

The Selma will soften some over time. Also, if the bag has been near heat the leather may get softer. I know it sounds odd but I definitely notice it in the summer


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> The Selma will soften some over time. Also, if the bag has been near heat the leather may get softer. I know it sounds odd but I definitely notice it in the summer


Yes, but she is talking about NEW bags in the store. I hope they are not putting them by heaters.


----------



## CinthiaZ

fashionista7878 said:


> I found this bag on postmark, I was wondering if you could let me know if it is real or not?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Purse-559dcbc0ec546458cd0234ab
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/100-Authentic-Michael-Kors-Purse-559dcbc0ec546458cd0234ab
> 
> Thank you!!!


 Please see my signature. Here is a site you can go to. 

http://*****************.com/


----------



## jmjm20122012

I would hope not either but who knows


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> I would hope not either but who knows


The newer Selmas come in Saffiano leather and are well structured and stiff. There are some in quilted leather that is very soft. Also they come in Python embossed, which is a bit stiffer than the quilted, but not as stiff as the Saffiano. If the bag is damaged from a heater in a store on a new bag, I would certainly return it. All the new bags I have seen on display at macy's and such are in the center of the store or placed on shelves on the walls. Those are usually display models. They will generally get you one that is still in the box.I have never heard of them getting softened by heat. unless they they are worn maybe and used? Here we are talking about NEW bags in the departments stores, not used. Yes everything softens with time and conditions, but coming as new from the store, shouldn't and won't be that way.


----------



## Voodoo

Item: black croc leather tri-fold slim wallet
Listing number: 301686920453
Seller: melis.prime
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301686920453?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: I've decided to begin my obsession w/ MK ....bag is on the way but I'm going to need a wallet so is this wallet authentic?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Voodoo said:


> Item: black croc leather tri-fold slim wallet
> Listing number: 301686920453
> Seller: melis.prime
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301686920453?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: I've decided to begin my obsession w/ MK ....bag is on the way but I'm going to need a wallet so is this wallet authentic?


Sorry, I am not real good with wallets. Wait for others to chime in. We do have a wallet thread you can look through to compare it to. There might be one like it, on that thread. 

I did check out the seller and she has only sold about four MK products in the past, so that tells me she probably doesn't know much about MK bags. That would make me a bit nervous. I try to find sellers with a long history and at least a couple of hundred positive feedback for selling authentic bags. That way I feel confident the sellers knows the product well enough not to list fakes. 

Hopefully someone here will recognize that wallet and be able to help. Welcome to the wonderful world of Michael Kors! lol! be careful because they are quite addicting! Once you get one or two, it turns into dozens! lol! Good luck!


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you, Cinthia!! I'll check out the wallet thread!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Voodoo said:


> Item: black croc leather tri-fold slim wallet
> Listing number: 301686920453
> Seller: melis.prime
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301686920453?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: I've decided to begin my obsession w/ MK ....bag is on the way but I'm going to need a wallet so is this wallet authentic?





CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I am not real good with wallets. Wait for others to chime in. We do have a wallet thread you can look through to compare it to. There might be one like it, on that thread.
> 
> I did check out the seller and she has only sold about four MK products in the past, so that tells me she probably doesn't know much about MK bags. That would make me a bit nervous. I try to find sellers with a long history and at least a couple of hundred positive feedback for selling authentic bags. That way I feel confident the sellers knows the product well enough not to list fakes.
> 
> Hopefully someone here will recognize that wallet and be able to help. Welcome to the wonderful world of Michael Kors! lol! be careful because they are quite addicting! Once you get one or two, it turns into dozens! lol! Good luck!



I'm not sure of this one either.  I haven't seen one like it & have done some research but have not come up with anything.  The seller has less than 100 feedbacks & only a handful are for Michael Kors.  This one has stumped me.  Hopefully, Jojon21 will take a look & give her opinion.  She's our senior authenticator here.


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you!! The tarnishing on the hardware is what really makes me O_o


----------



## lluuccka

Item: MICHAEL KORS Selma Quilted Satchel in Black
 Listing number: 5538762917
Link: http://aukro.cz/michael-kors-selma-quilted-satchel-i5538762917.html
Comments: *AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy*. I'm buying there a lot. My question is, is it real? Bidding price 160 USD, buy it now price 200 USD.


----------



## jojon21

lluuccka said:


> Item: MICHAEL KORS Selma Quilted Satchel in Black
> Listing number: 5538762917
> Link: http://aukro.cz/michael-kors-selma-quilted-satchel-i5538762917.html
> Comments: *AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy*. I'm buying there a lot. My question is, is it real? Bidding price 160 USD, buy it now price 200 USD.



While the seller should have posted additional photos, based only on the 4 photos in this listing this is an authentic Quilted Selma.


----------



## jojon21

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure of this one either.  I haven't seen one like it & have done some research but have not come up with anything.  The seller has less than 100 feedbacks & only a handful are for Michael Kors.  This one has stumped me.  Hopefully, Jojon21 will take a look & give her opinion.  She's our senior authenticator here.





CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I am not real good with wallets. Wait for others to chime in. We do have a wallet thread you can look through to compare it to. There might be one like it, on that thread.
> 
> I did check out the seller and she has only sold about four MK products in the past, so that tells me she probably doesn't know much about MK bags. That would make me a bit nervous. I try to find sellers with a long history and at least a couple of hundred positive feedback for selling authentic bags. That way I feel confident the sellers knows the product well enough not to list fakes.
> 
> Hopefully someone here will recognize that wallet and be able to help. Welcome to the wonderful world of Michael Kors! lol! be careful because they are quite addicting! Once you get one or two, it turns into dozens! lol! Good luck!





Voodoo said:


> Item: black croc leather tri-fold slim wallet
> Listing number: 301686920453
> Seller: melis.prime
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301686920453?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Comments: I've decided to begin my obsession w/ MK ....bag is on the way but I'm going to need a wallet so is this wallet authentic?



I haven't seen this particular wallet before either so I'm unable as well to make a determination on this one. It may have been made for and sold exclusively in the MK outlet stores or TJ Maxx.


----------



## svdp2015

Need help authenticating this Michael Kors Tote...or any opinions welcome!

http://s725.photobucket.com/user/soc...bile Uploads


----------



## Voodoo

jojon21 said:


> I haven't seen this particular wallet before either so I'm unable as well to make a determination on this one. It may have been made for and sold exclusively in the MK outlet stores or TJ Maxx.



Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

svdp2015 said:


> Need help authenticating this Michael Kors Tote...or any opinions welcome!
> 
> http://s725.photobucket.com/user/soc...bile Uploads


When I open this I am requested to join photo bucket and do not see any photos.. This is why I do not do evaluations for members with under 25 posts that do not know how to operate this forum well enough to follow the procedures. Please build up you post number to at least 25, after your post rate is up, read page number one of this thread and follow the rules for posting authentications here. If you need an evaluation immediately, I know of a very good website, which is one of only 2 that evaluate Michael Kors bags. I have found them to reply much faster than others I have used. here is the link to their website.             http://*****************.com/   Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Item: MICHAEL KORS Selma Quilted Satchel in Black
> Listing number: 5538762917
> Link: http://aukro.cz/michael-kors-selma-quilted-satchel-i5538762917.html
> Comments: *AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy*. I'm buying there a lot. My question is, is it real? Bidding price 160 USD, buy it now price 200 USD.



+!,  I agree with Jojon21. The bag is authentic


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Item: MICHAEL KORS Selma Quilted Satchel in Black
> Listing number: 5538762917
> Link: http://aukro.cz/michael-kors-selma-quilted-satchel-i5538762917.html
> Comments: *AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy*. I'm buying there a lot. My question is, is it real? Bidding price 160 USD, buy it now price 200 USD.





jojon21 said:


> While the seller should have posted additional photos, based only on the 4 photos in this listing this is an authentic Quilted Selma.





CinthiaZ said:


> +!,  I agree with Jojon21. The bag is authentic



I agree with Jojon21 & CinthiaZ.  From the pictures listed, everything is correct & this appears to be an authentic quilted Selma!


----------



## cdtracing

svdp2015 said:


> Need help authenticating this Michael Kors Tote...or any opinions welcome!
> 
> http://s725.photobucket.com/user/soc...bile Uploads



Sorry.  Photo link doesn't work.  Says page doesn't exist.


----------



## TnC

Authentic?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-...tuds-And-Rhinestones-/171858798452?nav=SEARCH


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-...tuds-And-Rhinestones-/171858798452?nav=SEARCH


Yes, this is the Jeweled Jet Set. Not overjoyed about the seller only having 15 feedback score, but the bag looks good. Would be even more helpful to see the made in country tag, but everything else looks good. Nice bag!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, this is the Jeweled Jet Set. Not overjoyed about the seller only having 15 feedback score, but the bag looks good. Would be even more helpful to see the made in country tag, but everything else looks good. Nice bag!


 
Thank you! One of the pictures has the made in country tag. It says made in Vietnam AV-1308, is that not the tag? Or are you talking about another tag?


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Thank you! One of the pictures has the made in country tag. It says made in Vietnam AV-1308, is that not the tag? Or are you talking about another tag?


Yes, that's the one. Sorry , I missed that. Bag is definitely authentic. Smart seller for being so new. She put up all the pics we need. Good deal, too! Go for it! Is a really pretty bag! I just love the STEALS on ebay!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that's the one. Sorry , I missed that. Bag is definitely authentic. Smart seller for being so new. She put up all the pics we need. Good deal, too! Go for it! Is a really pretty bag! I just love the STEALS on ebay!



Thanks!!


----------



## Voodoo

TnC said:


> Thank you! One of the pictures has the made in country tag. It says made in Vietnam AV-1308, is that not the tag? Or are you talking about another tag?



That's gorgeous! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Misskris1089

I just bought a Michael Kors online and I'm curious if it's real. 
It has the leather stamp on the inside with Michael (on top), Michael Kors (underneath). 
It has the clear plastic tag that says Made in China AP-1309. 
The thread/stitching looks good. 
It has the gold lock on the front with Michael Kors on it. 
The pattern on the inside looks legit.
I just doubt it because I can't find the same style anywhere online  
I created an ad so you can check out the pictures:
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/clo/5124920227.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

Misskris1089 said:


> I just bought a Michael Kors online and I'm curious if it's real.
> It has the leather stamp on the inside with Michael (on top), Michael Kors (underneath).
> It has the clear plastic tag that says Made in China AP-1309.
> The thread/stitching looks good.
> It has the gold lock on the front with Michael Kors on it.
> The pattern on the inside looks legit.
> I just doubt it because I can't find the same style anywhere online
> I created an ad so you can check out the pictures:
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/clo/5124920227.html


I only do authentications for participating members of this forum with a post count of at least 25 or more. please read my signature in blue. Also, read the rules on the first page of this forum to know how to request an authentication in the future. There is a website you can go to that evaluates Michael Kors for a small fee. Here is the link.   http://*****************.com/   Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-...tuds-And-Rhinestones-/171858798452?nav=SEARCH





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, this is the Jeweled Jet Set. Not overjoyed about the seller only having 15 feedback score, but the bag looks good. Would be even more helpful to see the made in country tag, but everything else looks good. Nice bag!



Yes, it's authentic even though the sell has low feedback.  I see the picture of the made in country/date tag.  It's a really nice bag & everything looks correct.


----------



## cdtracing

Misskris1089 said:


> I just bought a Michael Kors online and I'm curious if it's real.
> It has the leather stamp on the inside with Michael (on top), Michael Kors (underneath).
> It has the clear plastic tag that says Made in China AP-1309.
> The thread/stitching looks good.
> It has the gold lock on the front with Michael Kors on it.
> The pattern on the inside looks legit.
> I just doubt it because I can't find the same style anywhere online
> I created an ad so you can check out the pictures:
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/clo/5124920227.html



I really only do evaluations for members who have a post count of at least 25 & for participating members.  I looked at the listing & while I don't like Craigslist because of so many ripoffs, this bag does appear to be authentic.  It's the Michael Kors Hamilton Mini Saffiano Messenger bag.

Welcome to the TPF.  Please explore the website, the MK forum, & the other forums here.  There is a lot of information available for those who want to take the time to learn about all these designers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I really only do evaluations for members who have a post count of at least 25 & for participating members.  I looked at the listing & while I don't like Craigslist because of so many ripoffs, this bag does appear to be authentic.  It's the Michael Kors Hamilton Mini Saffiano Messenger bag.
> 
> Welcome to the TPF.  Please explore the website, the MK forum, & the other forums here.  There is a lot of information available for those who want to take the time to learn about all these designers.


CD, she actually made a listing on Craigslist , so we could see the bag! She already has in her possession.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Look at this on Poshmark please. Thank you/

https://poshmark.com/listing/Turquoise-cross-body-tote-bag-5578e49ca3a01f05cb000514


----------



## CinthiaZ

Another one on Poshmark. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Red-purse-554d677e7e7ef64aaa004c11


----------



## CinthiaZ

Or how about this? Poshmark has some doozies, don't you think? 


https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Brown-Michael-Kors-5589ba13372d0823c900515d


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sorry, doing a lot of shopping on Poshmark and keep running into these "really good deals" lol! Let me know what you think. Thank you.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Look at this on Poshmark please. Thank you/
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Turquoise-cross-body-tote-bag-5578e49ca3a01f05cb000514



FAKE! Stay away from this one!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Another one on Poshmark.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Red-purse-554d677e7e7ef64aaa004c11



Not an authentic Michael Kors.


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Or how about this? Poshmark has some doozies, don't you think?
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Brown-Michael-Kors-5589ba13372d0823c900515d



This bag is a FAKE! Running into several fakes on Poshmark today....


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Not an authentic Michael Kors.


Please help to report them! Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, doing a lot of shopping on Poshmark and keep running into these "really good deals" lol! Let me know what you think. Thank you.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283



FAKE ~ at least the seller has the word "inspired" buried in the listing. Buyer beware!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Please help to report them! Thanks!



Reported!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> FAKE ~ at least the seller has the word "inspired" buried in the listing. Buyer beware!


Thank so much Jojo! You rock!


----------



## CinthiaZ

here's a good one . have you ever seen this before?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> here's a good one . have you ever seen this before?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283



Not authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is one. What about this?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Faux-Michael-Kors-55a6c2b68cc1ab2e7b01eb94


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one. What about this?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Faux-Michael-Kors-55a6c2b68cc1ab2e7b01eb94




NOT Authentic!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Gad zooks batman! lol! I am done on Poshmark! Holy cow! This can't be right? Right? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-55a428a2c46d1f187a011e2d


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad zooks batman! lol! I am done on Poshmark! Holy cow! This can't be right? Right?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-55a428a2c46d1f187a011e2d



Fake!


----------



## svdp2015

cdtracing said:


> Sorry.  Photo link doesn't work.  Says page doesn't exist.



I'm sorry about the bad link. It's working now. Thank you!

http://s725.photobucket.com/user/socialmedia30/library/MK


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Look at this on Poshmark please. Thank you/
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Turquoise-cross-body-tote-bag-5578e49ca3a01f05cb000514





CinthiaZ said:


> Another one on Poshmark.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Red-purse-554d677e7e7ef64aaa004c11





CinthiaZ said:


> Or how about this? Poshmark has some doozies, don't you think?
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Brown-Michael-Kors-5589ba13372d0823c900515d



Fake. Fake. And Fake.  Poshmark is as bad a Ebay.  Don't know why they allow these listings when they state they do not allow fakes.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, doing a lot of shopping on Poshmark and keep running into these "really good deals" lol! Let me know what you think. Thank you.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283



This one is fake as well.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, doing a lot of shopping on Poshmark and keep running into these "really good deals" lol! Let me know what you think. Thank you.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Micheal-Kors-bag-552dca9441b4e044d7001283





CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one. What about this?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Faux-Michael-Kors-55a6c2b68cc1ab2e7b01eb94





jojon21 said:


> NOT Authentic!



Agree with Jojo!  Not authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad zooks batman! lol! I am done on Poshmark! Holy cow! This can't be right? Right?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-55a428a2c46d1f187a011e2d





jojon21 said:


> Fake!



Another fake.  Poshmark has gotten so bad;  Looks like they'll let people sell anything!


----------



## cdtracing

svdp2015 said:


> I'm sorry about the bad link. It's working now. Thank you!
> 
> http://s725.photobucket.com/user/socialmedia30/library/MK



I'm not familiar with this style.  You should go to www.*****************.com/ & have them take a look.  They specialize in Michael Kors, Coach, & Rebecca Minkoff.  They will tell you for a small nominal fee.


----------



## jojon21

svdp2015 said:


> I'm sorry about the bad link. It's working now. Thank you!
> 
> http://s725.photobucket.com/user/socialmedia30/library/MK





cdtracing said:


> I'm not familiar with this style.  You should go to www.*****************.com/ & have them take a look.  They specialize in Michael Kors, Coach, & Rebecca Minkoff.  They will tell you for a small nominal fee.



I'm not familiar with this style either.  I have heard great reviews about the authentication website that cdtracing has recommended for you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Item: MICHAEL KORS Selma Quilted Satchel in Black
> Listing number: 5538762917
> Link: http://aukro.cz/michael-kors-selma-quilted-satchel-i5538762917.html
> Comments: *AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy*. I'm buying there a lot. My question is, is it real? Bidding price 160 USD, buy it now price 200 USD.





cdtracing said:


> I'm not familiar with this style.  You should go to www.*****************.com/ & have them take a look.  They specialize in Michael Kors, Coach, & Rebecca Minkoff.  They will tell you for a small nominal fee.





jojon21 said:


> I'm not familiar with this style either.  I have heard great reviews about the authentication website that cdtracing has recommended for you.



I have used them before. They helped me prove a bag i sold was authentic. The buyer was trying to get it for free, thinking if she claimed it was fake, she would not have to return it and I would have to issue a refund! . That website faxed a certificate of authenticity to ebay for me and proved the bag was authentic and I won the claim! Was great! I couldn't have done it without them as ebay and paypal only accept paid authentications from professional such as *******************. com and others. There are only two that evaluate Michael Kors and I couldn't get the other one to respond. Had I not gone to them I would have lost not only the bag, but would have had to refund 500.00!!  Thank God there are websites like them that we can go to! Ebay has created a great market place for thieves! I run into these scammers way too often! Makes selling on ebay very difficult!


----------



## Misskris1089

Thank you so much for your feedback but I'm still concerned because my bag doesn't have the handles like the mini saffiamo messenger bag  Still think it's authentic??


----------



## kaitekins

Item- Michael by Michael Kors Selma studded medium  Messenger in dark dune
Listing  number- 151730471689
Seller- best_vender(5955)
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353d74309
Comments- I really want this bag but it seems that every time this seller  sells one she posts another in its place. I don't know if she has a ton of fakes she is selling or what is going on. A little insight would be appreciated. thanks-


----------



## cdtracing

Misskris1089 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback but I'm still concerned because my bag doesn't have the handles like the mini saffiamo messenger bag  Still think it's authentic??



It looks like a crossbody bag.  There is a website that I have seen this style for sale on but I'm not sure if it's a legit website. You may want to go to  http://*****************.com/ & have them evaluate your bag.  They specialize in Michael Kors, Coach, & Rebecca Minkoff.  For a small fee, they will evaluate your bag & determine it's authenticity.  If it's authentic, they will send you a certificate stating so.  If it is not, their evaluation will help you if you choose to return the bag.  It's possible that this bag is a counterfeit.


----------



## cdtracing

kaitekins said:


> Item- Michael by Michael Kors Selma studded medium  Messenger in dark dune
> Listing  number- 151730471689
> Seller- best_vender(5955)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353d74309
> Comments- I really want this bag but it seems that every time this seller  sells one she posts another in its place. I don't know if she has a ton of fakes she is selling or what is going on. A little insight would be appreciated. thanks-



I have not bought from this seller but they have a large feedback count with 100% feedback with only 3 neutrals & those were about condition of purse not authenticity.  The first 4 pictures posted are stock pictures but they do post pictures of an actual bag.  You might want to request clear pictures of the interior heat stamp, made in country/date tag, & close up pics of interior stitching & pockets.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kaitekins said:


> Item- Michael by Michael Kors Selma studded medium  Messenger in dark dune
> Listing  number- 151730471689
> Seller- best_vender(5955)
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353d74309
> Comments- I really want this bag but it seems that every time this seller  sells one she posts another in its place. I don't know if she has a ton of fakes she is selling or what is going on. A little insight would be appreciated. thanks-





cdtracing said:


> I have not bought from this seller but they have a large feedback count with 100% feedback with only 3 neutrals & those were about condition of purse not authenticity.  The first 4 pictures posted are stock pictures but they do post pictures of an actual bag.  You might want to request clear pictures of the interior heat stamp, made in country/date tag, & close up pics of interior stitching & pockets.



+!    I agree with cdtracing, while there are not all the pics we need to evaluate, I would feel comfortable purchasing from this seller. She has thousands of feedbacks for selling authentic bags. I checked out all her other present and past listings, and the bags are all authentic,. From the pics provided, it looks good. I hate how some sellers use stock internet photos. They really should use their own, but I guess with the huge volume of bags she is selling, it saves her quite a bit of time. If you get it, you can post your own photos here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Misskris1089 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback but I'm still concerned because my bag doesn't have the handles like the mini saffiamo messenger bag  Still think it's authentic??


In the future , please reply to your original request so we don't have to go looking through all of your past posts to find out what bag you are referring to.. MK styles come in many variations of the same style. There is can be a cross body version that doesn't have the handles. The larger version has the handles on it. They also can come as satchels or totes, with the satchel having a zipper top closure and the totes having a magnetic snap. Rest assured, if we already evaluated the bag to be authentic, then it is ! If you need more proof,or doubt our evaluation,  you can go to a paid professional. This website will charge you 15.00. http://*****************.com/   Might be worth it to ease your mind.


----------



## cdtracing

Misskris1089 said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback but I'm still concerned because my bag doesn't have the handles like the mini saffiamo messenger bag  Still think it's authentic??





CinthiaZ said:


> In the future , please reply to your original request so we don't have to go looking through all of your past posts to find out what bag you are referring to.. MK styles come in many variations of the same style. There is can be a cross body version that doesn't have the handles. The larger version has the handles on it. They also can come as satchels or totes, with the satchel having a zipper top closure and the totes having a magnetic snap. Rest assured, if we already evaluated the bag to be authentic, then it is ! If you need more proof,or doubt our evaluation,  you can go to a paid professional. This website will charge you 15.00. http://*****************.com/   Might be worth it to ease your mind.



It also helps to know what online site you bought the bag from.


----------



## lluuccka

Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
3) it has SIX stitches under handles
4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
Is it possible that is real?


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stiches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?


I just saw your posting in the Selma thread.  My Selmas have only 4 stiches under the handles, as well, and this bag looks like a fake to me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stitches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?





ubo22 said:


> I just saw your posting in the Selma thread.  My Selmas have only 4 stiches under the handles, as well, and this bag looks like a fake to me.




  It can often depend what country your bag was made in. Actually , I have seen many genuine quilted Selmas with six stitches under the handles. Your bag actually appears to be authentic to me and has all the correct markings. Here is a quilted Selma you can compare yours to that is listed on ebay by a Top Rated seller that has thousands of positive feedbacks for selling authentic bags for many years. Notice that this Quilted Selma, also has six stitches under the handles. Not every bag is identical. There are variations from year to year and different countries manufactured in. 

The quilted leather feels thinner than regular leather. It needs to be thinner so they can quilt it. So it is going to feel different than what you are used to. Also, Michael Kors has been packaging their bags in plastic for some time now. Not unusual at all. At one time they all came wrapped in tissue but this has changed the last couple of years. Their gold hardware is a coated / gold plated metal. It should not feel plastic. That raises a question. Are you sure it is plastic? because it should definitely be metal. 

Here is a link (below)  from a reputable seller that you can compare your bag to. While I believe your bag is authentic, it would help if you could tell us where you bought it and provide a link to the listing, because there are super fakes out there. Your bag looks authentic to me. The only thing I question is what you are stating about the hardware being plastic? I suggest taking it to a shoe maker and ask them what material is the hardware to verify what it is, exactly. if he determines it is indeed plastic, then it can not be real. Just make sure you are correct about that, because everything else looks correct on this bag. IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261978614144?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Here is a quilted Selma from NORDSTROMS that absolutely does not sell fakes. It too has more than four stitches under the handles. Here it looks to have five. Like I said, much depends on the year and country manufactured in. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-quilted-leather-satchel/3829284


----------



## jojon21

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stitches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?





CinthiaZ said:


> It can often depend what country your bag was made in. Actually , I have seen many genuine quilted Selmas with six stitches under the handles. Your bag actually appears to be authentic to me and has all the correct markings. Here is a quilted Selma you can compare yours to that is listed on ebay by a Top Rated seller that has thousands of positive feedbacks for selling authentic bags for many years. Notice that this Quilted Selma, also has six stitches under the handles. Not every bag is identical. There are variations from year to year and different countries manufactured in.
> 
> The quilted leather feels thinner than regular leather. It needs to be thinner so they can quilt it. So it is going to feel different than what you are used to. Also, Michael Kors has been packaging their bags in plastic for some time now. Not unusual at all. At one time they all came wrapped in tissue but this has changed the last couple of years. Their gold hardware is a coated / gold plated metal. It should not feel plastic. That raises a question. Are you sure it is plastic? because it should definitely be metal.
> 
> Here is a link (below)  from a reputable seller that you can compare your bag to. While I believe your bag is authentic, it would help if you could tell us where you bought it and provide a link to the listing, because there are super fakes out there. Your bag looks authentic to me. The only thing I question is what you are stating about the hardware being plastic? I suggest taking it to a shoe maker and ask them what material is the hardware to verify what it is, exactly. if he determines it is indeed plastic, then it can not be real. Just make sure you are correct about that, because everything else looks correct on this bag. IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261978614144?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Here is a quilted Selma from NORDSTROMS that absolutely does not sell fakes. It too has more than four stitches under the handles. Here it looks to have five. Like I said, much depends on the year and country manufactured in.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-quilted-leather-satchel/3829284



Based on your photos, your Quilted Selma is authentic.  I agree with CinthiaZ, everything about this bag looks correct.


----------



## MKbaglover

I am sure this a stupid question and I'm not sure where to ask as it's not about a bag.  I bought apple brand leather conditioner for my new Riley from ebay last night and my husband has now planted a seed of fear in my mind.  He asked if you can get fake products that could damage your bag (he is very sceptical of ebay!).  I am convinced I bought from a legit seller who has thousands of positive reviews and seems to be a genuine company in the US.  Can you get fake apple leather conditioner? This is the link to the store but I'm sure it's fine
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apple-Bra...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ade7e8af6
He hates me looking at ebay as every time I buy something (which isn't that often) it goes wrong!!


----------



## luisa94

Hello, i just bought MK jetset satchel bag with gold plate


SERIAL NUMBER: NO SERIAL NUMBER and "made in..." label inside. Is it authentic?
Seller: Instagram splashtore
Comments: Is made in China MK not have any label inside? Or where can i find the label for MK jet set with gold plate? And is the inner lining is stitched (i mean it consist of two fabric and stitched into one?
thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I am sure this a stupid question and I'm not sure where to ask as it's not about a bag.  I bought apple brand leather conditioner for my new Riley from ebay last night and my husband has now planted a seed of fear in my mind.  He asked if you can get fake products that could damage your bag (he is very sceptical of ebay!).  I am convinced I bought from a legit seller who has thousands of positive reviews and seems to be a genuine company in the US.  Can you get fake apple leather conditioner? This is the link to the store but I'm sure it's fine
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Apple-Bra...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ade7e8af6
> He hates me looking at ebay as every time I buy something (which isn't that often) it goes wrong!!


As you stated, you bought from a reputable seller that has thousands of feedback and sells leather care products only. I have bought from them before and they are legit.


----------



## CinthiaZ

luisa94 said:


> Hello, i just bought MK jetset satchel bag with gold plate
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: NO SERIAL NUMBER and "made in..." label inside. Is it authentic?
> Seller: Instagram splashtore
> Comments: Is made in China MK not have any label inside? Or where can i find the label for MK jet set with gold plate? And is the inner lining is stitched (i mean it consist of two fabric and stitched into one?
> thank you!


 it must have the made in country tab inside. It is very small and can be hard to find. Please look on the inside left seam of the lining. Sometimes it hides in the folds, but it should be there. Also, it is required that you provide the link to the listing you purchased the bag from, before we can be 100% certain. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stitches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?


Also, we authenticated this bag for you before on page 113. If you do not accept our evaluation as valid, please go to a paid authentication service.to ease your mind. There are only two that evaluate Michael Kors bags. I prefer this one because they have a faster response time and are very good. http://*****************.com/


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> As you stated, you bought from a reputable seller that has thousands of feedback and sells leather care products only. I have bought from them before and they are legit.


Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you for the reassurance!


You are welcome and anytime!


----------



## CinthiaZ

luisa94 said:


> Hello, i just bought MK jetset satchel bag with gold plate
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: NO SERIAL NUMBER and "made in..." label inside. Is it authentic?
> Seller: Instagram splashtore
> Comments: Is made in China MK not have any label inside? Or where can i find the label for MK jet set with gold plate? And is the inner lining is stitched (i mean it consist of two fabric and stitched into one?
> thank you!


Sorry, I just noticed you only have a post count of 4  All four of your posts are for free authentications.. I only do evaluations for members with at least 25 posts and that are participating members of this forum. Not those that just come here for free authentications or primarily use this forum for them. Here is a website you can got to to get a professional evaluation.  http://*****************.com/,  Thank you and good luck.,


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stitches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?



According to the post on pg 113, you said you bought it off a site called AUKRO.   You posted " AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy."  You may want to go to http://*****************.com/ for a professional evaluation if you're having doubts.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Can somone advise what do you do on ebay UK if you see sellers with clear fake MK items for sale claiming them to be kors?  I have been looking for a small wallet recently and am fed up with seeing so many clearly fake items being sold that if someone doesn't know, they will purchase not realising.    I know there is the protection for buyers but these people shouldn't be selling counterfeit items.  Some buyers may not ever realise they bought a fake.  I've also just found a fake sutton on there.

Thanks for guidance.


----------



## jojon21

trefusisgirl said:


> Can somone advise what do you do on ebay UK if you see sellers with clear fake MK items for sale claiming them to be kors?  I have been looking for a small wallet recently and am fed up with seeing so many clearly fake items being sold that if someone doesn't know, they will purchase not realising.    I know there is the protection for buyers but these people shouldn't be selling counterfeit items.  Some buyers may not ever realise they bought a fake.  I've also just found a fake sutton on there.
> 
> Thanks for guidance.



Click on the listing and scroll down about 1/3 way down the page. On the right hand side you will see in blue "Report Item". Click on that link and it will ask for the reason. Select the Copyright or Trademark Infringement reason and proceed from there. This is totally anonymous and the seller will not know that you have done this. Thank you for keeping an eye out for fakes and helping to keep buyers from getting ripped off! There are way too many fakes on ebay and other sites which is why we always recommend coming here or getting an evaluation from the professionals at sites like www.*****************.com before any purchase!


----------



## trefusisgirl

jojon21 said:


> Click on the listing and scroll down about 1/3 way down the page. On the right hand side you will see in blue "Report Item". Click on that link and it will ask for the reason. Select the Copyright or Trademark Infringement reason and proceed from there. This is totally anonymous and the seller will not know that you have done this. Thank you for keeping an eye out for fakes and helping to keep buyers from getting ripped off! There are way too many fakes on ebay and other sites which is why we always recommend coming here or getting an evaluation from the professionals at sites like www.*****************.com before any purchase!




Thanks.  I will have a look as the amount of fakes is getting ridiculous. To me I can see and know but others will be duped by them.


----------



## Nu2u

Hi all-
Did Michael Kors ever make a patent large East West Hamilton handbag?
Who took the pictures: I did. 
History of the bag: A woman who purchased this bag brought it to us, but we have not seen anything like it.
Thank you so much for your help,
NU2U


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nu2u said:


> Hi all-
> Did Michael Kors ever make a patent large East West Hamilton handbag?
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: A woman who purchased this bag brought it to us, but we have not seen anything like it.
> Thank you so much for your help,
> NU2U


Yes they did. Please read the first page of this forum and my signature in blue, regarding posting on the authentication thread. Thank you


----------



## lluuccka

.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> It can often depend what country your bag was made in. Actually , I have seen many genuine quilted Selmas with six stitches under the handles. Your bag actually appears to be authentic to me and has all the correct markings. Here is a quilted Selma you can compare yours to that is listed on ebay by a Top Rated seller that has thousands of positive feedbacks for selling authentic bags for many years. Notice that this Quilted Selma, also has six stitches under the handles. Not every bag is identical. There are variations from year to year and different countries manufactured in.
> 
> The quilted leather feels thinner than regular leather. It needs to be thinner so they can quilt it. So it is going to feel different than what you are used to. Also, Michael Kors has been packaging their bags in plastic for some time now. Not unusual at all. At one time they all came wrapped in tissue but this has changed the last couple of years. Their gold hardware is a coated / gold plated metal. It should not feel plastic. That raises a question. Are you sure it is plastic? because it should definitely be metal.
> 
> Here is a link (below)  from a reputable seller that you can compare your bag to. While I believe your bag is authentic, it would help if you could tell us where you bought it and provide a link to the listing, because there are super fakes out there. Your bag looks authentic to me. The only thing I question is what you are stating about the hardware being plastic? I suggest taking it to a shoe maker and ask them what material is the hardware to verify what it is, exactly. if he determines it is indeed plastic, then it can not be real. Just make sure you are correct about that, because everything else looks correct on this bag. IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261978614144?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Here is a quilted Selma from NORDSTROMS that absolutely does not sell fakes. It too has more than four stitches under the handles. Here it looks to have five. Like I said, much depends on the year and country manufactured in.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-large-selma-quilted-leather-satchel/3829284





CinthiaZ said:


> Also, we authenticated this bag for you before on page 113. If you do not accept our evaluation as valid, please go to a paid authentication service.to ease your mind. There are only two that evaluate Michael Kors bags. I prefer this one because they have a faster response time and are very good. http://*****************.com/





cdtracing said:


> According to the post on pg 113, you said you bought it off a site called AUKRO.   You posted " AUKRO - this site is our local Ebay and it's trustworthy."  You may want to go to http://*****************.com/ for a professional evaluation if you're having doubts.



Hello ladies, thanks for your replies. I bought that bag based on your evaluation on page 113.

I agree, according to photos everythings is OK. The bag has every sign  of autheticity. Also I would like to thank you for explaing stitches,  plastic bags, etc... very helpful.
I walked to the shop and they told me, that GHW is really metal, but the  gold is "scratched", simply going away (I don't know the word so hope  you understand) and the bag is supposed to be new. 

About leather - I expected soft leather like Hamilton traveller. I  checked this bag today and the leather was soft and smells so good. This  Selma smells synthetic, it's disgusting. I kept it in box for two days  and today when I unpack it the smell was really horrible. And they told  me in shop it's really not leather. 

You can buy super fake here - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-F...024090276.html and I think this is exactly this bag. Maybe the seller from AUKRO bought it here and then resell... it's possible.
I saw in person some super fakes from this site and they has really almost everything like real one.... 

I contacted seller and she agreed with full refund including shipping  ... Interesting right? Would you offer this with knowing your bag is  real?


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, thanks for your replies. I bought that bag based on your evaluation on page 113.
> 
> I agree, according to photos everythings is OK. The bag has every sign  of autheticity. Also I would like to thank you for explaing stitches,  plastic bags, etc... very helpful.
> I walked to the shop and they told me, that GHW is really metal, but the  gold is "scratched", simply going away (I don't know the word so hope  you understand) and the bag is supposed to be new.
> 
> About leather - I expected soft leather like Hamilton traveller. I  checked this bag today and the leather was soft and smells so good. This  Selma smells synthetic, it's disgusting. I kept it in box for two days  and today when I unpack it the smell was really horrible. And they told  me in shop it's really not leather.
> 
> You can buy super fake here - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-F...024090276.html and I think this is exactly this bag. Maybe the seller from AUKRO bought it here and then resell... it's possible.
> I saw in person some super fakes from this site and they has really almost everything like real one....
> 
> I contacted seller and she agreed with full refund including shipping  ... Interesting right? Would you offer this with knowing your bag is  real?


As we stated repeatedly, we are just giving our opinions here. We also directed you to a professional authenticator and gave you the link to their website several times. .  The sales clerks in the stores are NOT professional authenticators, and neither are we, although we have been honored by this forum and put on their list of their main authenticators of this brand., which you can view here,  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticator-lounge/list-of-authenticators-in-the-lounge-911948.html 
The sales clerks are even told by their companies, to tell people if they didn't purchase the bag from them, it is probably a fake. After you finding out the hardware is metal, and not plastic, like you originally THOUGHT, I am now convinced the bag is authentic.. This proves that one of your theories is incorrect, again, and I feel very sorry for your seller. I hope they resell the bag to someone who knows what they are getting, which is a beautiful, authentic MK Quilted Selma. Often times MK uses LAMB leather on their quilted bags, which many are not familiar with. The smell has nothing to do with authenticity. That could just be a leather conditioner the seller put on the bag The bag has been discontinued and is not in many of the stores so the SALES CLERKS have nothing to compare it to and they are WRONG. 

The link to the fakes website you provided, does not show photos of the interior date code tag that you provided nor the interior lining and heat stamp that you also showed with photos,  that indicates the bag is authentic. It would be interesting to see the interiors of those fakes. I doubt they are anything like yours, and yes, people do buy fakes all the time and sell them online, but there is usually at least ONE indication the bag is fake. On your bag, there is NONE. MK bags are made in Indonesia and the date code is correct on your bag. I am certain even the pros, will find your bag to be authentic. 

Many sellers do returns for any reason, so it is not unusual at all. I still think the bag is authentic and I don't care what some sales clerk told you. It is apparent you do not accept the evaluations of THREE of our best authenticators here. We told you to please quit debating with us and go to a professional authenticating service, Here is the link AGAIN,  http://*****************.com/
If you really want the FACTS, go there, not to some sales clerk. Regardless, if you don't like the bag because of smell or whatever, by all means, send it back, but please don't accuse the seller of sending you a fake. That is  serious accusation and you need to PROVE it. Even eBay and PayPal would make you go to a paid for authentication service. They do NOT accept evaluations from store clerks. 

Thank you.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> As we stated repeatedly, we are just giving our opinions here. We also directed you to a professional authenticator and gave you the link to their website several times. .  The sales clerks in the stores are NOT professional authenticators, and neither are we, although we have been honored by this forum and put on their list of their main authenticators of this brand., which you can view here,  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticator-lounge/list-of-authenticators-in-the-lounge-911948.html
> The sales clerks are even told by their companies, to tell people if they didn't purchase the bag from them, it is probably a fake. After you finding out the hardware is metal, and not plastic, like you originally THOUGHT, I am now convinced the bag is authentic.. This proves that one of your theories is incorrect, again, and I feel very sorry for your seller. I hope they resell the bag to someone who knows what they are getting, which is a beautiful, authentic MK Quilted Selma. Often times MK uses LAMB leather on their quilted bags, which many are not familiar with. The smell has nothing to do with authenticity. That could just be a leather conditioner the seller put on the bag The bag has been discontinued and is not in many of the stores so the SALES CLERKS have nothing to compare it to and they are WRONG.
> 
> The link to the fakes website you provided, does not show photos of the interior date code tag that you provided nor the interior lining and heat stamp that you also showed with photos,  that indicates the bag is authentic. It would be interesting to see the interiors of those fakes. I doubt they are anything like yours, and yes, people do buy fakes all the time and sell them online, but there is usually at least ONE indication the bag is fake. On your bag, there is NONE. MK bags are made in Indonesia and the date code is correct on your bag. I am certain even the pros, will find your bag to be authentic.
> 
> Many sellers do returns for any reason, so it is not unusual at all. I still think the bag is authentic and I don't care what some sales clerk told you. It is apparent you do not accept the evaluations of THREE of our best authenticators here. We told you to please quit debating with us and go to a professional authenticating service, Here is the link AGAIN,  http://*****************.com/
> If you really want the FACTS, go there, not to some sales clerk. Regardless, if don't like the bag because of smell or whatever, by all means, send it back, but please don't accuse the seller of sending you a fake. That is  serious accusation and you need to PROVE it. Even eBay and PayPal would make you go to a paid for authentication service. They do NOT accept evaluations from store clerks.
> 
> Thank you.



OK. I'm going to do what you told me.
A month ago I saw fake Selma from Aliexpress which has proper heat stamp, proper inside and datacode. Maybe after that I'm a little bit paranoid 
I'm sorry for taking your time. And again, thank you for all your advices.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, thanks for your replies. I bought that bag based on your evaluation on page 113.
> 
> I agree, according to photos everythings is OK. The bag has every sign  of autheticity. Also I would like to thank you for explaing stitches,  plastic bags, etc... very helpful.
> I walked to the shop and they told me, that GHW is really metal, but the  gold is "scratched", simply going away (I don't know the word so hope  you understand) and the bag is supposed to be new.
> 
> About leather - I expected soft leather like Hamilton traveller. I  checked this bag today and the leather was soft and smells so good. This  Selma smells synthetic, it's disgusting. I kept it in box for two days  and today when I unpack it the smell was really horrible. And they told  me in shop it's really not leather.
> 
> You can buy super fake here - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-F...024090276.html and I think this is exactly this bag. Maybe the seller from AUKRO bought it here and then resell... it's possible.
> I saw in person some super fakes from this site and they has really almost everything like real one....
> 
> I contacted seller and she agreed with full refund including shipping  ... Interesting right? Would you offer this with knowing your bag is  real?



Glad to hear the seller has agreed to take the bag back.  There are Super Fakes out there especially in Asia & Indonesia and they're really hard to detect from just pictures.  The quilted Selma is made of leather.  I don't know if the seller is aware that the bag is a possible fake.  She may just want to take it back to protect her reputation.  If a seller gets a reputation of selling fakes, people won't buy their items.   Anyway, I'm glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I just got this Medium Quilted Selma. It looks like real, but:
> 1) I doesn't feel like leather but PU
> 2) shoulder strap is packed in some weird plastic
> 3) it has SIX stitches under handles
> 4) looks like GHW is some cheap plastic
> Is it possible that is real?


One more question I want to ask you, please provide a photo of the bottom metal ( not plastic) FEET on the bottom of your bag. . This is the only pic you have not provided yet. Please provide. Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Glad to hear the seller has agreed to take the bag back.  There are Super Fakes out there especially in Asia & Indonesia and they're really hard to detect from just pictures.  The quilted Selma is made of leather.  I don't know if the seller is aware that the bag is a possible fake.  She may just want to take it back to protect her reputation.  If a seller gets a reputation of selling fakes, people won't buy their items.   Anyway, I'm glad it all worked out for you.


Yes, I question that as well, after going back and seeing the site is an Asian or foreign site. I am still convinced the bag is authentic. Especially after our best, Jojon21 agreed that it is. Jojo is the BEST, although we are not too shabby ourselves! lol! 
However, I would like to see one more pic of the feet on the bottom of the bag. THat is the one pic that will help determine for sure, since we have not seen that yet. Everything else looks perfect! I keep sending her to the pros at *******************.  But if the bag smells that bad, that would be a good reason to send it back, alone! lol!  Smell does not indicate authenticity , however. lol! .


----------



## Indigowaters

Michael Kors Millbrook
161766085219
grish7000
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161766085219&alt=web 
Checking to make sure this is real. Noticed the straight corners on the gold label as opposed to rounded edges on other Millbrook bags and wanted to make sure.


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> One more question I want to ask you, please provide a photo of the bottom metal ( not plastic) FEET on the bottom of your bag. . This is the only pic you have not provided yet. Please provide. Thank you


Hello CinthiaZ, I provide you photos ... Of course the bottom is OK ... But I did some photo from the side and you can see it's badly stitched.
I'm returning this bag today ...


----------



## lluuccka

I did some homework and found photos of fake Selma from Aliexpress ... This is black selma + I added some in luggage to see better the inside + heat stamp. It's good right? 
So I'm sorry to being a little bit paranoid with my quilted Selma....


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> I did some homework and found photos of fake Selma from Aliexpress ... This is black selma + I added some in luggage to see better the inside + heat stamp. It's good right?
> So I'm sorry to being a little bit paranoid with my quilted Selma....


Hun, you can not compare bags like this and expect them to be the same, especially not a saffiano Selma, to a quilted Selma. As I have stated repeatedly, there are variations in these bags from to year to year and depending what country they are made in! You can NOT compare this to a Saffiano selma! They are made completely different. . After seeing the metal feet on the bottom, I convinced the quilted  bag is authentic.By all means, send it back if you don't like the bag.  THREE authenticators here believe the bag to be authentic. I stand by my evaluation. AGAIN, if you don't accept our evaluation, than please go pay a PROFESSIONAL!!  We recommend this site. http://*****************.com/    I am not evaluating any more bags for you because you do not accept our evaluations as valid, anyhow. Please quit debating here and go to that link. They can help you there. I suggest in the future, you go directly to Michael Kors for your purchases. They do have some great sales from time to time, and you would save yourself from going through this again. They also sell genuine MK at Nordtroms, Macy's and Neiman Marcus. 

This will be last comment on this subject. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Indigowaters said:


> Michael Kors Millbrook
> 161766085219
> grish7000
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161766085219&alt=web
> Checking to make sure this is real. Noticed the straight corners on the gold label as opposed to rounded edges on other Millbrook bags and wanted to make sure.


I would have liked to see the date code tag, but with the pics provided, this bag is authentic and the the seller has been selling authentic designer bags for a very long time. All of their present and past listings are authentic as well, The bag is authentic and I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.


----------



## jojon21

Indigowaters said:


> Michael Kors Millbrook
> 161766085219
> grish7000
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161766085219&alt=web
> Checking to make sure this is real. Noticed the straight corners on the gold label as opposed to rounded edges on other Millbrook bags and wanted to make sure.





CinthiaZ said:


> I would have liked to see the date code tag, but with the pics provided, this bag is authentic and the the seller has been selling authentic designer bags for a very long time. All of their present and past listings are authentic as well, The bag is authentic and I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.



I agree with CinthiaZ, this is an authentic Millbrook bag!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Click on the listing and scroll down about 1/3 way down the page. On the right hand side you will see in blue "Report Item". Click on that link and it will ask for the reason. Select the Copyright or Trademark Infringement reason and proceed from there. This is totally anonymous and the seller will not know that you have done this. Thank you for keeping an eye out for fakes and helping to keep buyers from getting ripped off! There are way too many fakes on ebay and other sites which is why we always recommend coming here or getting an evaluation from the professionals at sites like www.*****************.com before any purchase!



+1  Report the listings.  I'm always reporting fakes I come across to Ebay when I on their site.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I would have liked to see the date code tag, but with the pics provided, this bag is authentic and the the seller has been selling authentic designer bags for a very long time. All of their present and past listings are authentic as well, The bag is authentic and I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.





jojon21 said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ, this is an authentic Millbrook bag!



I concur.  From the pictures, this appears to be an authentic Millbrook.  I believe this is the Outlet version of the Millbrook.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> +1  Report the listings.  I'm always reporting fakes I come across to Ebay when I on their site.




Oh since u good ladies advised me how to report i've been on a roll and annoyed thatnI can't do it from an ipad or iphone so am watching some more I need to go onto my
Macbook and report.  Some of them are terrible with negative feedbacks for fakes.  Ebay should police themselves not rely on our good nature to do it for them.  I just don't want people getting burned by these counterfeit sellers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh since u good ladies advised me how to report i've been on a roll and annoyed thatnI can't do it from an ipad or iphone so am watching some more I need to go onto my
> Macbook and report.  Some of them are terrible with negative feedbacks for fakes.  Ebay should police themselves not rely on our good nature to do it for them.  I just don't want people getting burned by these counterfeit sellers.


Please be CERTAIN the bags you are reporting are indeed fake. I have been reported for perfectly good bags that others had no clue. While some are very obvious, , others are not. If you are in doubt, ask here first, so we can help!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Please be CERTAIN the bags you are reporting are indeed fake. I have been reported for perfectly good bags that others had no clue. While some are very obvious, , others are not. If you are in doubt, ask here first, so we can help!




Oh don't worry it is only ones I know are
Bad copies with terrible linings, etc. holiday purchase specials as I fondly name them.
 If i am not sure i would not report. I don't want to report anyone I am not sure about. But some are
so badly obvious and those are the ones I report.  Some i think are but am not totally sure and I would leave them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Has anyone seen a Hamilton like this before??  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23553c0e86


----------



## tflowers921

CinthiaZ said:


> Has anyone seen a Hamilton like this before??
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23553c0e86




Yes, it's hair calf & croc embossed. I can't guarantee authenticity but it was definitely made


----------



## CinthiaZ

tflowers921 said:


> Yes, it's hair calf & croc embossed. I can't guarantee authenticity but it was definitely made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080122


Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Speaking of obvious! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-shoulder-bags-/171873362112?hash=item28047360c0


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Bags-/231636039451?hash=item35ee95771b


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of obvious!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-shoulder-bags-/171873362112?hash=item28047360c0




That is hideous and as u say, obvious!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Uhg!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Bags-/231636039451?hash=item35ee95771b




Indeed! Sadly so many out there. Thank goodness for ladies like you three invaluable good citizens on here to help stop people purchasing if you can.  I have learnt so much on here. Hence knowing an obvious "turkey" special when I see one.


----------



## Fiol

Hi can you help me to authenticated my MK bag

Name : Michael Kors Selma Black Large
Serial Number : 30s3glms7L
Seller : bag'us (FB&OUTLET)
Picture : http://s51.photobucket.com/user/fiolachristaria/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1

Took the picture : me
History : i bought this bag in outlet bag'us they said this bag direct from US .
Can you help me to authenticated my bag
Thankyoi for your time


----------



## CinthiaZ

Fiol said:


> Hi can you help me to authenticated my MK bag
> 
> Name : Michael Kors Selma Black Large
> Serial Number : 30s3glms7L
> Seller : bag'us (FB&OUTLET)
> Picture : http://s51.photobucket.com/user/fiolachristaria/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Took the picture : me
> History : i bought this bag in outlet bag'us they said this bag direct from US .
> Can you help me to authenticated my bag
> Thankyoi for your time


Welcome to the TPF. I only do authentications for participating members of this forum with at least 25 post counts. Not those who just joined to get one, or primarily use this forum for free authentications. In the meantime, there is a great place you can gp to that is one of only two websites that authenticates Michael Kors. I use them myself when in doubt, because they have a super fast response time and are very reasonable. Here is the link to their website. http://*****************.com/

Look forward to sharing bags and ideas with you and again, welcome to the TPF!


----------



## tamarino

Some time ago, I wrote about Selma Messenger MEDIUM. I noticed, that my two bag are really different.

1) leather- black one has very stiff material, red one is much more soft!
2) letters on black are bigger
3) red is higher and the width is less... 
4) and generally- the shape

Both are autenthic and made in indonesia


----------



## CinthiaZ

tamarino said:


> Some time ago, I wrote about Selma Messenger MEDIUM. I noticed, that my two bag are really different.
> 
> 1) leather- black one has very stiff material, red one is much more soft!
> 2) letters on black are bigger
> 3) red is higher and the width is less...
> 4) and generally- the shape
> 
> Both are autenthic and made in indonesia


Were they both made the same year? The year made can make a difference as well. We state this repeatedly, that MK bags will not always be identical. There are variations from year to year and place of manufacturing. Thank you for helping to verify this!


----------



## tamarino

CinthiaZ said:


> Were they both made the same year? The year made can make a difference as well. We state this repeatedly, that MK bags will not always be identical. There are variations from year to year and place of manufacturing. Thank you for helping to verify this!



Thank you for your answear, both made in 2014.


----------



## AAGH1985

Good morning everyone....

If anyone can please tell me if this bag is authentic and if so the name I'd really appreciate it!

It's from Ebay...
Item number: 131564257269
Seller: dwopun


----------



## CinthiaZ

AAGH1985 said:


> Good morning everyone....
> 
> If anyone can please tell me if this bag is authentic and if so the name I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> It's from Ebay...
> Item number: 131564257269
> Seller: dwopun


Welcome to the TPF!  I only do authentications for participating members of this forum, with a post count of at least 25. I do not do evaluations for folks who just joined to get one, or for members who primarily use this forum for free authentications. Also, you have not provided all the information we need as listed on the first page of this thread. This is why it is best to become familiar with this forum and how it is used, rules, etc. There are only two professional websites that evaluate Michael Kors bag. I recommend this website. They only cost 7.50 to look at a listing for you and are very good. .   http://*****************.com/

Looking forward to having fun seeing your bags and sharing ideas! Thank you.


----------



## AAGH1985

Hi so sorry I'm actually not new to tpf...used to be more active before but haven't been for a while so I recently tried logging in and couldn't remember my password. I even tried to reset it but I kept getting an error message so I just decided to make a new account. I used to go by just aagh. Please help! I was going to pm you but saw you don't want any pms. Your even a friend of mine lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

AAGH1985 said:


> Hi so sorry I'm actually not new to tpf...used to be more active before but haven't been for a while so I recently tried logging in and couldn't remember my password. I even tried to reset it but I kept getting an error message so I just decided to make a new account. I used to go by just aagh. Please help! I was going to pm you but saw you don't want any pms. Your even a friend of mine lol.


I think I know who you are, HI!   You haven't been here in a long time and I was wondering about you. THere really isn't enough pics in thr listing to evaluate the bag. Need to see interior and tags. The outside looks good and it appears to be a Gilmore cross body?? . The seller has NO history of selling designer bags, so I can't judge by the source. If you bought it, postnmore pics of the interior lining and tags. Thanks!


----------



## AAGH1985

I'm good how are you! I've been busy...had my 5th child so life is pretty hectic but loving it. I'm getting into cross body bags now bc they're more convenient than my other bigger bags. Yes the seller purchased it from Macy's so I figured it was a Macy's exclusive or something but then I found it looks like the Devon cross body. I don't have it yet but once it comes I'll definitely post more detailed pictures. I was just going by what was provided in the listing sorry.


----------



## Wei_Dao

SERIAL NUMBERon't know
Link (if available):N/A
Seller:N/A
Who took the pictures:the owner, I took them
History of the bag:Originally purchased around $160 in chicago.
Comments:
I got the MK bag from a friend, she didn't tell me much details about it.
I think it is authentic, but I cannot find the same style bag online or in store.
So could you authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Wei_Dao said:


> SERIAL NUMBERon't know
> Link (if available):N/A
> Seller:N/A
> Who took the pictures:the owner, I took them
> History of the bag:Originally purchased around $160 in chicago.
> Comments:
> I got the MK bag from a friend, she didn't tell me much details about it.
> I think it is authentic, but I cannot find the same style bag online or in store.
> So could you authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you!


Hello and welcome to the TPF. I only authenticate bags for participating members of this forum with a post count of at least 25.  Not those who just joined to get one or primarily use this forum for free authentications. I can recommend one of only two professionals that evaluate Michael Kors bags. Here is the link to their website. http://*****************.com/   It takes time to know how to request evaluations properly. This is why we like you to get to know what we need by becoming a participating member. There are several pictures missing to evaluate this bag accurately.

I look forward to seeing more of your bags and sharing ideas, sales etc. We have a lot of fun here on the TPF.  Thank you!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Please authenticate. I took these pics of my friend's new bag. She bought it on eBay.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Please authenticate. I took these pics of my friend's new bag. She bought it on eBay.


That is an authentic MK  McGraw bag and one of my favs! Tell her to find the great hidden pocket under the zipper compartment!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Hi, I am new to this and am looking for a bag for college. can you authenticate this please!

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Leather Travel Tote Luggage Gold NWT 

Listing number:171878455422

Seller: hillbillyboutique36

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17187845542...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171878455422&_rdc=1

Comments: Seller is very friendly with 100% postive reviews. has been member since 2/11/07.. very quick to respond with answers and provided additional pics when requested

additional pics not on listing: they are a little blurry/dark


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Hello, bag #2, Can you authenticate this for me please!

Item: MICHAEL KORS JET SET LUGGAGE BROWN MEDIUM MULTIFUNCTION TRAVEL TOTE BNWT

Listing number: ebay 331612410097

Seller: mybagsarecool

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331612410097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: seller friendly answered all questions I asked member since 5/25/01 with 99.8% positive feedback (1 neg)


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Okay last bag #3, can you authenticate this please!

Item:NWT MICHAEL KORS JET SET TRAVEL MEDIUM MULTIFUNCTION TOTE HANDBAG LUGGAGE $298

Listing number: 321820779963

Seller: myworldoffashion 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321820779963?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: quick response to questions.. when asked for pics of bottom/side she added them to listing 100% post. feedback member since 4/11/05


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank you, CinthiaZ!


----------



## cdtracing

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Hi, I am new to this and am looking for a bag for college. can you authenticate this please!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Multifunction Leather Travel Tote Luggage Gold NWT
> 
> Listing number:171878455422
> 
> Seller: hillbillyboutique36
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17187845542...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171878455422&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: Seller is very friendly with 100% postive reviews. has been member since 2/11/07.. very quick to respond with answers and provided additional pics when requested
> 
> additional pics not on listing: they are a little blurry/dark





LeyondaJean94 said:


> Hello, bag #2, Can you authenticate this for me please!
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS JET SET LUGGAGE BROWN MEDIUM MULTIFUNCTION TRAVEL TOTE BNWT
> 
> Listing number: ebay 331612410097
> 
> Seller: mybagsarecool
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331612410097?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: seller friendly answered all questions I asked member since 5/25/01 with 99.8% positive feedback (1 neg)





LeyondaJean94 said:


> Okay last bag #3, can you authenticate this please!
> 
> Item:NWT MICHAEL KORS JET SET TRAVEL MEDIUM MULTIFUNCTION TOTE HANDBAG LUGGAGE $298
> 
> Listing number: 321820779963
> 
> Seller: myworldoffashion
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321820779963?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: quick response to questions.. when asked for pics of bottom/side she added them to listing 100% post. feedback member since 4/11/05



All 3 look legit & are authentic.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

cdtracing said:


> All 3 look legit & are authentic.



Thanks so much! The last two sellers, I requested hardware pics and they never responded! Only the 1st eBay seller sent all the additional photos


----------



## cdtracing

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Thanks so much! The last two sellers, I requested hardware pics and they never responded! Only the 1st eBay seller sent all the additional photos



From the pictures submitted, everything looked correct.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures submitted, everything looked correct.



Thank you, I'm going to purchase from the last(3rd) seller!! You saved me from spending $298+tax w/ macys!! I will always be a member of tPF you guys are great!!!


----------



## cdtracing

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Thank you, I'm going to purchase from the last(3rd) seller!! You saved me from spending $298+tax w/ macys!! I will always be a member of tPF you guys are great!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## imeeh19

good day, can anyone please help me authenticate this bag. TIA.


----------



## CinthiaZ

imeeh19 said:


> good day, can anyone please help me authenticate this bag. TIA.


The bag is authentic but not sure of the style name.Not all MK bags are in a collection.  It looks like an earlier model from the 90s. Can you post a pic of the made in country tag? It is located on the left seam of the lining. I can give you the approximate year it was made if it has a date code on it. Is a beautiful bag! I find the earlier models were better quality made bags. Definitely authentic and is a made for outlet MK.


----------



## imeeh19

Thank you so much. Will take a picture and post soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

imeeh19 said:


> Thank you so much. Will take a picture and post soon.


Please reply to your original post so I know what the pic is for. Thanks!


----------



## imeeh19

imeeh19 said:


> good day, can anyone please help me authenticate this bag. TIA.



Additional pics.


----------



## honeyjojo

Hiya,
I was recently given a couple of MK items, a bag and a purse. 
I have a few MK bits and am almost 100% sure that both items (a "Jules" bag and a purse) are authentic, but would prefer confirmation.
I will post pictures of the purse on a separate post.
Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## honeyjojo

Here are pictures of the purse (not sure what the name is), again am 99% sure its genuine but would just like confirmation xxxx


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## MkLover209

Hello, I just received this bag. Everything seems right on it but when I look for it online theres pretty much nothing on it, which is making me second guess it. I can return it but only have one more day to let them know so I would really love some input on it. Its the Selma quilted messenger crossbody I believe, previously owned, when I was googling it I literally only found 1 link that is exact. Does that just mean this is older? So confused


----------



## CinthiaZ

imeeh19 said:


> Additional pics.


Oh wow! The bag is newer than I thought and is from 2012. Totally authentic, beautiful leather MK!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MkLover209 said:


> Hello, I just received this bag. Everything seems right on it but when I look for it online theres pretty much nothing on it, which is making me second guess it. I can return it but only have one more day to let them know so I would really love some input on it. Its the Selma quilted messenger crossbody I believe, previously owned, when I was googling it I literally only found 1 link that is exact. Does that just mean this is older? So confused


The bag is authentic,. According to your tag the bag is from 2014, so it is fairly new. I looked for them on ebay and there were quite a few actually. See if you can view this link.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...chael+Kors+Quilted+selma+cross+body+&_sacat=0

And if you check their completed listings, there are dozens more. eBay is the best place to search. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...dy&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> Here are pictures of the purse (not sure what the name is), again am 99% sure its genuine but would just like confirmation xxxx


Please read the authenticators here , signatures. Here is a website you can go to for Michael Kors authentications for a small fee. http://*****************.com/   Thank you.

( good catch CD! lol!)


----------



## MkLover209

CinthiaZ said:


> The bag is authentic,. According to your tag the bag is from 2014, so it is fairly new. I looked for them on ebay and there were quite a few actually. See if you can view this link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...chael+Kors+Quilted+selma+cross+body+&_sacat=0
> 
> And if you check their completed listings, there are dozens more. eBay is the best place to search.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...dy&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684




Oh wow thank you! Is it weird the size is different? Mine is a lil bigger than those I found 
, mine is 9" wide and about 7" height, and instead of 3 card slots mine just has a zipper? :/ is it just a different type of bag? Thank you again for responding!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MkLover209 said:


> Oh wow thank you! Is it weird the size is different? Mine is a lil bigger than those I found
> , mine is 9" wide and about 7" height, and instead of 3 card slots mine just has a zipper? :/ is it just a different type of bag? Thank you again for responding!


I don't own one and am not familiar with the bag. Perhaps you can get more answers from this website? They do evaluations on Michael Kors bags and are very good.  

http://*****************.com/


----------



## MkLover209

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't own one and am not familiar with the bag. Perhaps you can get more answers from this website? They do evaluations on Michael Kors bags and are very good.
> 
> http://*****************.com/



Thank you I'll check them out  I also just found this purse on Tradesy, its the only one I've seen exactly like mine. Same size and with the zipper instead of the card slots. 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...d-cross-body-bag-black-2021132/?tref=category

I'm hoping its authentic I really like the bag  lol


----------



## MkLover209

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't own one and am not familiar with the bag. Perhaps you can get more answers from this website? They do evaluations on Michael Kors bags and are very good.
> 
> http://*****************.com/



And also I just had one more question, sorry lol but are the fakes now coming out with tags inside? Or is it still a great way to know if something is authentic? I'm pretty new to this so sorry if I'm asking dumb questions lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

MkLover209 said:


> Thank you I'll check them out  I also just found this purse on Tradesy, its the only one I've seen exactly like mine. Same size and with the zipper instead of the card slots.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...d-cross-body-bag-black-2021132/?tref=category
> 
> I'm hoping its authentic I really like the bag  lol


I'm quite sure it is authentic.


----------



## MkLover209

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm quite sure it is authentic.



Thank you for all your help!  I'm keeping it.


----------



## imeeh19

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh wow! The bag is newer than I thought and is from 2012. Totally authentic, beautiful leather MK!



I would put in heart emoticons but i don't have any.  So huggs!!! &#128150; thanks.


----------



## honeyjojo

To Everyone Concerned:

I feel that I have to speak up for myself, as I have just received a un-needed message from one of the well known and helpful members of the purse forum. The message is as follows:

Hello, Two of authenticators on the MK forum have noticed that all 67 of  your posts have bee for free authentications. It is quite obvious that  you are a seller, using this forum to get free authentications. Many of  the professional sites have bulk rate discounts for sellers. Here is a  really good one I can recommend for you. 

http://*****************.com/

We only do evaluations for participating members of this forum that have  at least 25 post and that do not use this forum primarily for free  authentications. Thank you. 

I was shocked to say the least when reading this message, for a number of reasons, and at first I said to myself I would not post anything publicly to defend myself, but I unfortunately feel I need to.


Firstly I am not a seller, never have been of designer bags and never will be.
Unfortunately I cannot afford to buy ANY designer bag/purse at retail price.
I do not trust ebay as there are too many counterfeits so I scrounge around boot sales to find my bags (I wont apologies for that).

Not that I need to say this but up until 3 years ago I only bought fake bags (they were cheap and I didnt think I could ever afford a 2nd hand genuine designer bag, that was until I went to Rome, I found a lovely 2nd hand shop which was selling a Valentino Bow Bag, brand new with dust bag etc for 200EUR. That was it, I was hooked, and since then I have been on the look out for other 2nd hand designer bags. I dont ever want a fake bag again!!!

I have attached a picture, which I cant believe Ive done to try and prove myself, but I own 23 bags and purses and have not posted all of them on the purse forum asking for authentication (havent got a clue where 67 posts have come from? which I have been accused of) As everyone can see I have NOT sold any item of my bag collection.

Also I understand that the members would like others to help with authentications but if I dont know about my own items how can I go on someone elses post whos asking for help and give my own imput?

My collection breaks down to:
2 x Mulberrys (1 being a purse), 1 x Louboutin, 1 x Jimmy Choo, 1 x Stella McCartney, 1 x D&G purse, 2 x Valentinos ( the bow bag I didnt even put on the forum for auntetcation), 1 x Miu Miu, 1 x Gucci, 1 x Dior, 2 x Burberrys, 2 x Chloe, 3 x Prada (again 1 of these I havent asked for help), 1 x See By Chloe and lastly 4 x Michael Kors.

As you can see I dont stick to a certain brand (I cant do when going to bootsales,) also some of the above have been birthday/christmas gifts which I have asked to be authenticated as my hubby wont come on this site due to "keyboard warriors" which now I dont blame him.

_I  hate the fact the I have felt that I have had to justify/prove myself to anyone.
Do not worry I will be coming off this site, I can only feel sorry for any other member who want a item authenticating and ask for 20 items over the space of at least 2 years.

_ Bye


----------



## CinthiaZ

MkLover209 said:


> And also I just had one more question, sorry lol but are the fakes now coming out with tags inside? Or is it still a great way to know if something is authentic? I'm pretty new to this so sorry if I'm asking dumb questions lol


Yes, the super fakes have all the tags and ofen are very hard to tell. That is when we send folks to this website. They are one of only two that evaluate Michael Kors and they are very good! I use them myself. 
http://*****************.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

honeyjojo said:


> To Everyone Concerned:
> 
> I feel that I have to speak up for myself, as I have just received a un-needed message from one of the well known and helpful members of the purse forum. The message is as follows:
> 
> Hello, Two of authenticators on the MK forum have noticed that all 67 of  your posts have bee for free authentications. It is quite obvious that  you are a seller, using this forum to get free authentications. Many of  the professional sites have bulk rate discounts for sellers. Here is a  really good one I can recommend for you.
> 
> http://*****************.com/
> 
> We only do evaluations for participating members of this forum that have  at least 25 post and that do not use this forum primarily for free  authentications. Thank you.
> 
> I was shocked to say the least when reading this message, for a number of reasons, and at first I said to myself I would not post anything publicly to defend myself, but I unfortunately feel I need to.
> 
> 
> Firstly I am not a seller, never have been of designer bags and never will be.
> Unfortunately I cannot afford to buy ANY designer bag/purse at retail price.
> I do not trust ebay as there are too many counterfeits so I scrounge around boot sales to find my bags (I wont apologies for that).
> 
> Not that I need to say this but up until 3 years ago I only bought fake bags (they were cheap and I didnt think I could ever afford a 2nd hand genuine designer bag, that was until I went to Rome, I found a lovely 2nd hand shop which was selling a Valentino Bow Bag, brand new with dust bag etc for 200EUR. That was it, I was hooked, and since then I have been on the look out for other 2nd hand designer bags. I dont ever want a fake bag again!!!
> 
> I have attached a picture, which I cant believe Ive done to try and prove myself, but I own 23 bags and purses and have not posted all of them on the purse forum asking for authentication (havent got a clue where 67 posts have come from? which I have been accused of) As everyone can see I have NOT sold any item of my bag collection.
> 
> Also I understand that the members would like others to help with authentications but if I dont know about my own items how can I go on someone elses post whos asking for help and give my own imput?
> 
> My collection breaks down to:
> 2 x Mulberrys (1 being a purse), 1 x Louboutin, 1 x Jimmy Choo, 1 x Stella McCartney, 1 x D&G purse, 2 x Valentinos ( the bow bag I didnt even put on the forum for auntetcation), 1 x Miu Miu, 1 x Gucci, 1 x Dior, 2 x Burberrys, 2 x Chloe, 3 x Prada (again 1 of these I havent asked for help), 1 x See By Chloe and lastly 4 x Michael Kors.
> 
> As you can see I dont stick to a certain brand (I cant do when going to bootsales,) also some of the above have been birthday/christmas gifts which I have asked to be authenticated as my hubby wont come on this site due to "keyboard warriors" which now I dont blame him.
> 
> _I  hate the fact the I have felt that I have had to justify/prove myself to anyone.
> Do not worry I will be coming off this site, I can only feel sorry for any other member who want a item authenticating and ask for 20 items over the space of at least 2 years.
> 
> _ Bye


All one has  to do is look at your profile and view you previous posts. Every single one of them is for an authentication! All 65 of them, so far! Here is the link so you can see what I am seeing. .  http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=51125952

I private messaged you so as not to embarrass you, but if you would rather make it public, by all means, all one has to do , is look at your previous posts to see I have a genuine concern. Your activity here was actually pointed out to me by another authenticator here, so I am not the only one with this concern. I simply do not do evaluations for members with under 25 posts, or that primarily use this forum for authentications. or just joined to get one / them. Sorry if this offends you, but these are my requirements. There are many here that have these same requirements in other brands as well, and there are some that don't.  It even says this in in the MK Authenticity thread, authenticators'  signatures. There are websites you can go to, for these services. I do not wish to take any business away from them.  I  ask that you please participate with us on this forum for something other than free authentications. We have a lot of fun here sharing ideas and bags. Every single one of your posts has been in an authenticity thread only. Please participate in other areas as well. Thank you.

P.S.   I need to address this/ your statement . Quote "  Also I understand that the members would like others to help with authentications but if I dont know about my own items how can I go on someone elses post whos asking for help and give my own imput?"  
If you read the rules on the first page of every authentication thread, it requires a member to have at least 500 posts to comment on authenticity threads, and have other requirements as well. No one is asking for your help with authentications. We are just hoping you will particpate more in OTHER threads and topics besides getting your bags authenticated only.


----------



## CinthiaZ

imeeh19 said:


> I would put in heart emoticons but i don't have any.  So huggs!!! &#55357;&#56470; thanks.


You are very welcome. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## aagh

CinthiaZ said:


> All one has  to do is look at your profile and view you previous posts. Every single one of them is for an authentication! All 65 of them, so far! Here is the link so you can see what I am seeing. .  http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=51125952
> 
> I private messaged you so as not to embarrass you, but if you would rather make it public, by all means, all one has to do , is look at your previous posts to see I have a genuine concern. Your activity here was actually pointed out to me by another authenticator here, so I am not the only one with this concern. I simply do not do evaluations for members with under 25 posts, or that primarily use this forum for authentications. or just joined to get one / them. Sorry if this offends you, but these are my requirements. There are many here that have these same requirements in other brands as well, and there are some that don't.  It even says this in in the MK Authenticity thread, authenticators'  signatures. There are websites you can go to, for these services. I do not wish to take any business away from them.  I  ask that you please participate with us on this forum for something other than free authentications. We have a lot of fun here sharing ideas and bags. Every single one of your posts has been in an authenticity thread only. Please participate in other areas as well. Thank you.
> 
> P.S.   I need to address this/ your statement . Quote "  Also I understand that the members would like others to help with authentications but if I dont know about my own items how can I go on someone elses post whos asking for help and give my own imput?"
> If you read the rules on the first page of every authentication thread, it requires a member to have at least 500 posts to comment on authenticity threads, and have other requirements as well. No one is asking for your help with authentications. We are just hoping you will particpate more in OTHER threads and topics besides getting your bags authenticated only.


Thank you and everyone that take time out of their busy lives to help answer questions that we have about bags.  I don't think some appreciate the work that goes into what you do and it's not appreciated as much as it should be. Rules are needed to keep such a busy forum running as smooth as it is and I just wanted to say THANKS...some might agree and some might disagree but your doing a great job keep it up!


----------



## CinthiaZ

aagh said:


> Thank you and everyone that take time out of their busy lives to help answer questions that we have about bags.  I don't think some appreciate the work that goes into what you do and it's not appreciated as much as it should be. Rules are needed to keep such a busy forum running as smooth as it is and I just wanted to say THANKS...some might agree and some might disagree but your doing a great job keep it up!


How nice! Thank YOU! It's people like you that appreciate us that keep us going. There are so many that think they are 'entitled' and we are their servants! lol!  This forum is a wonderful place and we really do enjoy helping people to not buy fakes. But yes, there are rules and limitations.  Thanks so much for your kind words. You are a sweety! .


----------



## cdtracing

aagh said:


> Thank you and everyone that take time out of their busy lives to help answer questions that we have about bags.  I don't think some appreciate the work that goes into what you do and it's not appreciated as much as it should be. Rules are needed to keep such a busy forum running as smooth as it is and I just wanted to say THANKS...some might agree and some might disagree but your doing a great job keep it up!





CinthiaZ said:


> How nice! Thank YOU! It's people like you that appreciate us that keep us going. There are so many that think they are 'entitled' and we are their servants! lol!  This forum is a wonderful place and we really do enjoy helping people to not buy fakes. But yes, there are rules and limitations.  Thanks so much for your kind words. You are a sweety! .



Thank you so much!  It's so nice to be appreciated.  We do this as volunteers & sometimes it takes a lot of work in researching.  I do this because I enjoy doing it & it helps others.  Thank you, again, for your kind words.


----------



## cpetty08

CinthiaZ said:


> All one has  to do is look at your profile and view you previous posts. Every single one of them is for an authentication! All 65 of them, so far! Here is the link so you can see what I am seeing. .  http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=51125952
> 
> I private messaged you so as not to embarrass you, but if you would rather make it public, by all means, all one has to do , is look at your previous posts to see I have a genuine concern. Your activity here was actually pointed out to me by another authenticator here, so I am not the only one with this concern. I simply do not do evaluations for members with under 25 posts, or that primarily use this forum for authentications. or just joined to get one / them. Sorry if this offends you, but these are my requirements. There are many here that have these same requirements in other brands as well, and there are some that don't.  It even says this in in the MK Authenticity thread, authenticators'  signatures. There are websites you can go to, for these services. I do not wish to take any business away from them.  I  ask that you please participate with us on this forum for something other than free authentications. We have a lot of fun here sharing ideas and bags. Every single one of your posts has been in an authenticity thread only. Please participate in other areas as well. Thank you.
> 
> P.S.   I need to address this/ your statement . Quote "  Also I understand that the members would like others to help with authentications but if I dont know about my own items how can I go on someone elses post whos asking for help and give my own imput?"
> If you read the rules on the first page of every authentication thread, it requires a member to have at least 500 posts to comment on authenticity threads, and have other requirements as well. No one is asking for your help with authentications. We are just hoping you will particpate more in OTHER threads and topics besides getting your bags authenticated only.




So sad people are being driven away by rude responses/comments.


----------



## trefusisgirl

aagh said:


> Thank you and everyone that take time out of their busy lives to help answer questions that we have about bags.  I don't think some appreciate the work that goes into what you do and it's not appreciated as much as it should be. Rules are needed to keep such a busy forum running as smooth as it is and I just wanted to say THANKS...some might agree and some might disagree but your doing a great job keep it up!




Seconded, we learn so much from the ladies in the know on here which teaches us how to know what we are buying and we know if we ever need advice, you can give that.

We also have great chats and people that don't join in with that miss so much.

I love the fact that tpf is full of like minded people who understand what buying handbags is like.  My friends and family don't get it, so i love sharing new purchases with the girls on here who understand and appreciate.

We would be lost without our angel authenticators.  Actually yes you are the charlies angels of kors, fighting the good fight to try and ensure fakes are left in the garbage where they belong.  

Ignore the nellies, they are just trying to het something for nothing, there are people
Like that wherever you go sadly.

Your commitment is appreciated.xx


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Seconded, we learn so much from the ladies in the know on here which teaches us how to know what we are buying and we know if we ever need advice, you can give that.
> 
> We also have great chats and people that don't join in with that miss so much.
> 
> I love the fact that tpf is full of like minded people who understand what buying handbags is like.  My friends and family don't get it, so i love sharing new purchases with the girls on here who understand and appreciate.
> 
> We would be lost without our angel authenticators.  Actually yes you are the charlies angels of kors, fighting the good fight to try and ensure fakes are left in the garbage where they belong.
> 
> Ignore the nellies, they are just trying to het something for nothing, there are people
> Like that wherever you go sadly.
> 
> Your commitment is appreciated.xx



Thank you very much for your kind words.  I love to look at everyone's new purchases, especially if the find it as a great price!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cpetty08 said:


> So sad people are being driven away by rude responses/comments.


We have rules here that have to be followed. We often have to point them out when posters don't know what they are. Thank goodness for the ones who are grateful and understand.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Seconded, we learn so much from the ladies in the know on here which teaches us how to know what we are buying and we know if we ever need advice, you can give that.
> 
> We also have great chats and people that don't join in with that miss so much.
> 
> I love the fact that tpf is full of like minded people who understand what buying handbags is like.  My friends and family don't get it, so i love sharing new purchases with the girls on here who understand and appreciate.
> 
> We would be lost without our angel authenticators.  Actually yes you are the charlies angels of kors, fighting the good fight to try and ensure fakes are left in the garbage where they belong.
> 
> Ignore the nellies, they are just trying to het something for nothing, there are people
> Like that wherever you go sadly.
> 
> Your commitment is appreciated.xx





cdtracing said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words.  I love to look at everyone's new purchases, especially if the find it as a great price!!!




+!   Thank you! That is so nice to hear. We find this challenging and interesting, as well as fun. I love our Michael Kors thread and we do have so much fun. I have learned so much here, as well. We never stop learning. I love being called a "Charlies Angel" lol!! Made my day! Thanks again!


----------



## TnC

Authentic?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Micha...enger-Black-/151698499660?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Micha...enger-Black-/151698499660?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Looks good from the pictures provided in the listing but I would like to see a clear close up picture of the interior stitching at the pockets & the made in country/date tag & heat stamp to be 100%.  Seller's negative feedback was about condition of items, not authenticity.


----------



## dith7253

thank you for all the informations. Thumbs up


----------



## kaoserj

very good. every one should buy from this.


----------



## CinthiaZ

dith7253 said:


> thank you for all the informations. Thumbs up





kaoserj said:


> very good. every one should buy from this.



Thank you and welcome to the TPF! Once you build up your post count here and become a participating member of the forum, we will be happy to authenticate Michael Kors bags for you. Just read the rules on the first page of this thread, and go around commenting on other threads. We have so much fun here and this forum is a virtual encyclopedia of most anything you want to know or see about designer bags. Thanks again and welcome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Authentic?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-leather-Michael-kors-purse-55d50c3a7fab3a27520014b7


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-leather-Michael-kors-purse-55d50c3a7fab3a27520014b7



No, it's not authentic.  There are some questionable things about the bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> No, it's not authentic.  There are some questionable things about the bag.


Yes, lousy pics. Asked the right questions and now know it is fake. Thanks!


----------



## julia@athens

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371414956012...:MEBIDX:IT


Dear Ladies, please help me with this bag. I know, may be these pictures are not enough, i am still waiting the inside white tag photo from the seller. But may be from now with your professional eyes you can see anything wrong with the bag ??
Thank you in advance*
Julia


----------



## Klaf12345

Ladies,  I picked up a Mivhael Kors tote bag at a thrift store.  It came with nothing.  I would like to have it authenticated.  I took the photos.  Thanks,  kathie


----------



## Klaf12345

Sorry,  I meant Michael.  I will resize the photos.


----------



## Klaf12345

Okay, resubmitting photos.


----------



## Klaf12345

Ugh, having trouble resizing. Mkathie


----------



## Klaf12345

Here is one more photo


----------



## cdtracing

julia@athens said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371414956012...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies, please help me with this bag. I know, may be these pictures are not enough, i am still waiting the inside white tag photo from the seller. But may be from now with your professional eyes you can see anything wrong with the bag ??
> Thank you in advance*
> Julia



This listing has been removed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Klaf12345 said:


> Here is one more photo





cdtracing said:


> This listing has been removed.




There is a really good website you can go to for authentications for Michael Kors and Coach, since you are primarily using this forum for free authentications. Please read the evaluators signatures here. I use them myself when I am in doubt. They have a really cheap bulk rate for sellers. Thank you,  Here is the website link  http://*****************.com/


----------



## Klaf12345

Klaf12345 said:


> Here is one more photo


The website that was given to me charges for authentifications.  I actually don't just use this site for authenticating handbags only.  I like to read about and see others collections.  I do not post a lot but. guess you have to in order to have authentifications done on this site.  I will stop viewing this site.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Klaf12345 said:


> The website that was given to me charges for authentifications.  I actually don't just use this site for authenticating handbags only.  I like to read about and see others collections.  I do not post a lot but. guess you have to in order to have authentifications done on this site.  I will stop viewing this site.




It's a shame you feel like that as the authenticators on here give their time to us for FREE and work really hard.  I for one appreciate their efforts for us and it seems a bit sad to say you are going to stop using TPF just because the ladies here won't give you a free evaluation. 

They have had to set out some clear and it is clear, guidance on authentications as people were just using this site for getting many authentications but weren't actually using the site for anything else.  So fair enough they now ask you have been a participating member of threads with over 25 posts.

You are missing out not participating in any of the forums as it is a way to interact with like minded collectors and you learn so much from each other.  Reading is good, but participating is even better.  We really are all a friendly and helpful bunch of people who welcome new posters with warmth and cheer.  Doesn't help you if you have a kors addiction lol, as we can be enablers in encouraging more purchases!


----------



## HotMama2007

trefusisgirl said:


> It's a shame you feel like that as the authenticators on here give their time to us for FREE and work really hard.  I for one appreciate their efforts for us and it seems a bit sad to say you are going to stop using TPF just because the ladies here won't give you a free evaluation.
> 
> They have had to set out some clear and it is clear, guidance on authentications as people were just using this site for getting many authentications but weren't actually using the site for anything else.  So fair enough they now ask you have been a participating member of threads with over 25 posts.
> 
> You are missing out not participating in any of the forums as it is a way to interact with like minded collectors and you learn so much from each other.  Reading is good, but participating is even better.  We really are all a friendly and helpful bunch of people who welcome new posters with warmth and cheer.  Doesn't help you if you have a kors addiction lol, as we can be enablers in encouraging more purchases!



Honestly when I signed up with TPF I was here to get something authenticated. When I saw that I needed 25 posts first I was thrown back and was like "how am I going to get that many" but it's actually easy. I just started commenting on threads I liked and b4 I knew it I was there. I feel it's not unreasonable for FREE authentication!!!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HotMama2007 said:


> Honestly when I signed up with TPF I was here to get something authenticated. When I saw that I needed 25 posts first I was thrown back and was like "how am I going to get that many" but it's actually easy. I just started commenting on threads I liked and b4 I knew it I was there. I feel it's not unreasonable for FREE authentication!!!!!




Well said.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Honestly when I signed up with TPF I was here to get something authenticated. When I saw that I needed 25 posts first I was thrown back and was like "how am I going to get that many" but it's actually easy. I just started commenting on threads I liked and b4 I knew it I was there. I feel it's not unreasonable for FREE authentication!!!!!


Hun, the majority of your previous posts are all for authentications. You even just stated you only came here to get one. Please understand that there are services online that do authentications for people and we are not here to take anything away from them or their businesses. . When we see someone has 25 posts mostly asking for authentications, it is apparent you need to be going to a website service for your evaluations. While there are some designer threads here that don't mind, there are many others that do the same thing as us here in the MK thread. We have even taken our signatures from another designer thread that has the same requirements here on the TPF. Most of the designer threads do have these same requirements, right here on the TPF. After checking all of your previous posts, they have all been for authentications mostly. Very little participation otherwise. You even state in your post here, that you just came here for a free evaluation in your very first time coming here. Our requirements are clearly stated in our signatures. I will copy paste them for you in case you can't see them as many cell phones don't allow you to see signatures. Sorry, but these are my requirements. I provided you with a very good service. I hope you will use them and I look forward to seeing your bags in other threads and having fun discussing them.

MY GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS

1. Please Do NOT PM me

2. My authentications are only for active TPFrs WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Hun, the majority of your previous posts are all for authentications. You even just stated you only came here to get one. Please understand that there are services online that do authentications for people and we are not here to take anything away from them or their businesses. . When we see someone has 25 posts all asking for authentications, it is apparent you need to be going to a website service for your evaluations. While there are some designer threads here that don't mind, there are many others that do the same thing as us here in the MK thread. We have even taken our signatures from another designer thread that has the same requirements. Most of the designer threads do have these same requirements, right here on the TPF. After checking all of your previous posts, they have all been for authentications mostly. Very little participation otherwise. You even state in your post here, that you just came here for a free evaluation in your very first time coming here. Our requirements are clearly stated in our signatures. I will copy paste them for you in case you can't see them as many cell phones don't allow you to see signatures. Sorry, but these are my requirements
> 
> MY GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS
> 
> 1. Please Do NOT PM me
> 
> 2. My authentications are only for active TPFrs WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
> who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications
> or just joined to get one.
> 
> READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.




Cinthiaz - it was the previous poster who was on the want for freebies. This poster, like me was supporting of active parcipation and saying how she now does even though originally she did come here for a free evaluation.  The original poster apparently won't use TPF anymore as she isn't getting ur invaluable assistance for free immediately and has taken umbridge at that - her loss I say!x


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Hun, the majority of your previous posts are all for authentications. You even just stated you only came here to get one. Please understand that there are services online that do authentications for people and we are not here to take anything away from them or their businesses. . When we see someone has 25 posts mostly asking for authentications, it is apparent you need to be going to a website service for your evaluations. While there are some designer threads here that don't mind, there are many others that do the same thing as us here in the MK thread. We have even taken our signatures from another designer thread that has the same requirements here on the TPF. Most of the designer threads do have these same requirements, right here on the TPF. After checking all of your previous posts, they have all been for authentications mostly. Very little participation otherwise. You even state in your post here, that you just came here for a free evaluation in your very first time coming here. Our requirements are clearly stated in our signatures. I will copy paste them for you in case you can't see them as many cell phones don't allow you to see signatures. Sorry, but these are my requirements. I provided you with a very good service. I hope you will use them and I look forward to seeing your bags in other threads and having fun discussing them.
> 
> MY GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS
> 
> 1. Please Do NOT PM me
> 
> 2. My authentications are only for active TPFrs WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
> who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications
> or just joined to get one.
> 
> READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.





HotMama2007 said:


> Honestly when I signed up with TPF I was here to get something authenticated. When I saw that I needed 25 posts first I was thrown back and was like "how am I going to get that many" but it's actually easy. I just started commenting on threads I liked and b4 I knew it I was there. I feel it's not unreasonable for FREE authentication!!!!!





trefusisgirl said:


> Cinthiaz - it was the previous poster who was on the want for freebies. This poster, like me was supporting of active parcipation and saying how she now does even though originally she did come here for a free evaluation.  The original poster apparently won't use TPF anymore as she isn't getting ur invaluable assistance for free immediately and has taken umbridge at that - her loss I say!x



Oh Geez! lol! Sorry, I thought it was the other poster!! Please disregard! And thanks for coming to our aid! You guys rock!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Klaf12345 said:


> The website that was given to me charges for authentifications.  I actually don't just use this site for authenticating handbags only.  I like to read about and see others collections.  I do not post a lot but. guess you have to in order to have authentifications done on this site.  I will stop viewing this site.


Hun, the majority of your previous posts are all for authentications. Please understand that there are services online that do authentications for people and we are not here to take anything away from them or their businesses. . When we see someone has 25 posts mostly asking for authentications, it is apparent you need to be going to a website service for your evaluations. While there are some designer threads here that don't mind, there are many others that do the same thing as us here in the MK thread. We have even taken our signatures from another designer thread that has the same requirements here on the TPF. Most of the designer threads do have these same requirements, right here on the TPF. After checking all of your previous posts, they have all been for authentications mostly. Very little participation otherwise. Our requirements are clearly stated in our signatures. I will copy paste them for you in case you can't see them as many cell phones don't allow you to see signatures. Sorry, but these are my requirements. I provided you with a very good service.Their fees are very inexpensive and I have used them myself when in doubt. Actually, our evaluations are not accepted by anyone in a dispute. You are better off going to a paid for authentication service should a dispute ever arrise over one of your bags, they are the only ones that PayPal will accept.  I hope you will use them and I look forward to seeing your bags in other threads and having fun discussing them.

MY GUIDELINES FOR MICHAEL KORS AUTHENTICATIONS

1. Please Do NOT PM me

2. My authentications are only for active TPFrs WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

READ: Post #1 of this thread which outlines the format and photos required.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> Honestly when I signed up with TPF I was here to get something authenticated. When I saw that I needed 25 posts first I was thrown back and was like "how am I going to get that many" but it's actually easy. I just started commenting on threads I liked and b4 I knew it I was there. I feel it's not unreasonable for FREE authentication!!!!!


Sorry, I replied to the the wrong poster and have corrected it. Thank you for understanding our requirements!


----------



## HotMama2007

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, I replied to the the wrong poster and have corrected it. Thank you for understanding our requirements!



No problem I figured it was a mistake!!! &#128522; I truly feel you guys are awesome and the 25 posts & a few other guidelines are very reasonable considering others charge for this service!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HotMama2007 said:


> No problem I figured it was a mistake!!! &#65533;&#65533; I truly feel you guys are awesome and the 25 posts & a few other guidelines are very reasonable considering others charge for this service!


Thank you and yes, we really don't want to take any business away from those services. It's not fair to them. I would like to see someone go to a plumber or carpenter and ask them to repair their house for free??  This really is a skilled trade with years of studying, collecting catalogs and so much more. Folks need to understand that we only do this here for our *regular participating members* that are not just here trying to get something for nothing. They should go and pay a professional. Especially if they are selling these bags. An evaluation from this forum will not stand up in a claim, so why not go to the right place that is accepted by PayPal or your credit card company in the first place??  I sell on ebay and even though I am an authenticater myself, I pay to have all my bags evaluated from a professional website, that is accepted by Paypal or eBay should a buyer ever try to claim my bag is fake, I am protected! They even give me certificates of authenticity to provide my customers, which really helps my sales. We can not give them here and our authentications will not help them should a dispute arise. The website I recommended has a bulk rate that is only 5.00 per bag! That is well worth having to do a refund should a buyer ever THINK your bag is fake! I would not buy or sell without using a professional authenticating service to protect me, and I learned the hard way, from having to fight a dispute a long time ago. That is when ebay told me I had to go to a payed professional to prove the bag was authentic. I have been using them ever since. I was only trying to help the OP understand, since most of her posts / inquiries are for authentications.


----------



## luxurious91

hi, i need ur help to check this mk sutton.
i want to buy it from facebook seller  thank you


----------



## Suz82

Hello if the link works would one of the lovely authenticators take a look at this eBay auction for me. 
Seller looks to be reputable but I would appreciate you taking a look 
 Thankyou! 

Suzanne 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262001611166&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## CinthiaZ

Suz82 said:


> Hello if the link works would one of the lovely authenticators take a look at this eBay auction for me.
> Seller looks to be reputable but I would appreciate you taking a look
> Thankyou!
> 
> Suzanne
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262001611166&globalID=EBAY-GB


While I would like to see the made in country tag, the bag looks fine. Everything is correct. Also the seller has a great history for selling authentic bags with thousands of positive feedbacks, and has been selling authentic designer bags for a long time. I would feel comfortable purchasing from this seller. The bag itself looks fine.


----------



## Suz82

CinthiaZ said:


> While I would like to see the made in country tag, the bag looks fine. Everything is correct. Also the seller has a great history for selling authentic bags with thousands of positive feedbacks, and has been selling authentic designer bags for a long time. I would feel comfortable purchasing from this seller. The bag itself looks fine.




Thankyou very much for your quick reply. Should messengers come with dust bags? I have emailed the seller to ask as my medium Selma I got from TK Maxx in the UK did but not sure if all do.

Thanks again for you time. This forum is bad for me [emoji23][emoji3][emoji170]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou very much for your quick reply. Should messengers come with dust bags? I have emailed the seller to ask as my medium Selma I got from TK Maxx in the UK did but not sure if all do.
> 
> Thanks again for you time. This forum is bad for me [emoji23][emoji3][emoji170]


You are welcome. eBay sellers are not part of Michael Kors. They are not department stores or MK retailers.  . It should say in the listing if she has the dust bag for it or not, or you could email her/him. She might have sold it separately or never received one, depending where she bought it. There is only a standard rule for those kinds of things if you buy directly from Michael Kors, Macy's etc and even they make exceptions to the rules. .


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> You are welcome. eBay sellers are not part of Michael Kors. They are not department stores or MK retailers.  . It should say in the listing if she has the dust bag for it or not, or you could email her/him. She might have sold it separately or never received one, depending where she bought it. There is only a standard rule for those kinds of things if you buy directly from Michael Kors, Macy's etc and even they make exceptions to the rules. .




All the smaller bags I have bought in TK Maxx haven't come with dustbags.  The mini Selmas they sell have no dustbags, but the mediums in there do.  So as Cinthia says no hard and fast rule unless you are buying from the dept stores or him direct.

I often see dustbags as independent listings on ebay from £17.99 upwards.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou very much for your quick reply. Should messengers come with dust bags? I have emailed the seller to ask as my medium Selma I got from TK Maxx in the UK did but not sure if all do.
> 
> Thanks again for you time. This forum is bad for me [emoji23][emoji3][emoji170]




All the smaller bags I have bought in TK Maxx haven't come with dustbags.  The mini Selmas they sell have no dustbags, but the mediums in there do.  So as Cinthia says no hard and fast rule unless you are buying from the dept stores or him direct.

I often see dustbags as independent listings on ebay from £17.99 upwards.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> All the smaller bags I have bought in TK Maxx haven't come with dustbags.  The mini Selmas they sell have no dustbags, but the mediums in there do.  So as Cinthia says no hard and fast rule unless you are buying from the dept stores or him direct.
> 
> I often see dustbags as independent listings on ebay from £17.99 upwards.



Could mean that some people working here and there get them to sell them on eBay while you are not getting them with all the bags? Just saying....


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> All the smaller bags I have bought in TK Maxx haven't come with dustbags.  The mini Selmas they sell have no dustbags, but the mediums in there do.  So as Cinthia says no hard and fast rule unless you are buying from the dept stores or him direct.
> 
> I often see dustbags as independent listings on ebay from £17.99 upwards.







trefusisgirl said:


> All the smaller bags I have bought in TK Maxx haven't come with dustbags.  The mini Selmas they sell have no dustbags, but the mediums in there do.  So as Cinthia says no hard and fast rule unless you are buying from the dept stores or him direct.
> 
> I often see dustbags as independent listings on ebay from £17.99 upwards.




They emailed to say it does comes with one [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> They emailed to say it does comes with one [emoji106]&#127995;




That's good news. I am thinking of making some for my smaller bags as it would be dead easy to do.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> That's good news. I am thinking of making some for my smaller bags as it would be dead easy to do.




Yeah and keep them nice.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Yeah and keep them nice.




And they would look nice as could make them in lots of different materials.  Could start a little cottage industry "bling up ur kors with personalised dust bags."


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> And they would look nice as could make them in lots of different materials.  Could start a little cottage industry "bling up ur kors with personalised dust bags."




AKA extra money to buy more MK [emoji23]


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> And they would look nice as could make them in lots of different materials.  Could start a little cottage industry "bling up ur kors with personalised dust bags."





Suz82 said:


> AKA extra money to buy more MK [emoji23]





Yes, and that is exactly what many people do. Sell their dust bags to get more money for other things, on ebay. I often see them listed between 25 an 40 dollars! But ladies, we have to chat in the coffee clutch thread . It keeps this less cluttered so we can find authenticity requests easier. Please don't reply! lol! Thank you.


----------



## memeduarte

I need help authenticating this MK bag please, I know the seller and she swears is 'real' but I'm hesitant and need help.

Item: Michael Kors Satchel?
Listing number: unknown 
Seller: Social Media Group (local)
Link: 
Comments: sorry I don't have more info on this product, I'd greatly appreciate your help prior to purchasing. 

Here are the pictures provided by the seller 

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...2202386_8491130305774474317_n_zps6nf9mwz4.jpg

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...6_612712122201553_276935776_n_zpsesiyo69i.jpg

http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/...5536272_8543271550416185800_n_zpssklrrcyu.jpg


Thank you again!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is a very good website you can use for Michael Kors and Coach authentications. http://*****************.com/


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> It's a shame you feel like that as the authenticators on here give their time to us for FREE and work really hard.  I for one appreciate their efforts for us and it seems a bit sad to say you are going to stop using TPF just because the ladies here won't give you a free evaluation.
> 
> They have had to set out some clear and it is clear, guidance on authentications as people were just using this site for getting many authentications but weren't actually using the site for anything else.  So fair enough they now ask you have been a participating member of threads with over 25 posts.
> 
> You are missing out not participating in any of the forums as it is a way to interact with like minded collectors and you learn so much from each other.  Reading is good, but participating is even better.  We really are all a friendly and helpful bunch of people who welcome new posters with warmth and cheer.  Doesn't help you if you have a kors addiction lol, as we can be enablers in encouraging more purchases!



+1  Well said!
And Thank You!


----------



## rockview

Hey, everyone! I'm new here and found the forums in my search to authenticate a recent Michael Kors purchase. Hopefully someone here will be able to help me out! (And hoping I've followed all the right instructions...)

The bag is a MICHAEL Michael Kors Reese Large Satchel in Deep Teal.
Serial Number: 38F5XEES3L (Made in Vietnam)
Seller: TJ Maxx
Pictures: Taken by me.

Here's the deal. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx. Normally I would assume TJ Maxx is selling genuine products, right? However, a friend mentioned to me there have been some lawsuits regarding TJ Maxx selling fake Michael Kors handbags. And there are a few things that seemed unusual to me, but they may be totally fine.

First, a search online for this handbag returns only photos where this bag has the newer nameplate (is that what you'd call it?) that features the individual letters spelling Michael Kors. This bag obviously has the older nameplate where "Michael Kors Est. 1981" is engraved onto a plate. That's what originally got me questioning the bag. Then I noticed it also has a different lining from what I saw in pictures. But then again, maybe this is just a really old version of the bag? My Gansevoort tote with this style nameplate has the same lining.

It's also missing the standard leather trim along the top of the interior pockets that every MK bag I own has. I just find it unusual that there are these differences and I can't find a photo of the same bag anywhere online. (Someone is selling an identical one on Poshmark, but that's all I've seen.)

Is it possible TJ Maxx was selling a fake? Or could this just be an older version of the bag and I just haven't been able to find photos of it online?

Thanks, everyone! I'd love to know what you all think.


----------



## andral5

I thought the leather trim of the interior pockets is only for some models, or newer ones. Which one is true?


----------



## trefusisgirl

rockview said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here and found the forums in my search to authenticate a recent Michael Kors purchase. Hopefully someone here will be able to help me out! (And hoping I've followed all the right instructions...)
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is a MICHAEL Michael Kors Reese Large Satchel in Deep Teal.
> 
> Serial Number: 38F5XEES3L (Made in Vietnam)
> 
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> 
> Pictures: Taken by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx. Normally I would assume TJ Maxx is selling genuine products, right? However, a friend mentioned to me there have been some lawsuits regarding TJ Maxx selling fake Michael Kors handbags. And there are a few things that seemed unusual to me, but they may be totally fine.
> 
> 
> 
> First, a search online for this handbag returns only photos where this bag has the newer nameplate (is that what you'd call it?) that features the individual letters spelling Michael Kors. This bag obviously has the older nameplate where "Michael Kors Est. 1981" is engraved onto a plate. That's what originally got me questioning the bag. Then I noticed it also has a different lining from what I saw in pictures. But then again, maybe this is just a really old version of the bag? My Gansevoort tote with this style nameplate has the same lining.
> 
> 
> 
> It's also missing the standard leather trim along the top of the interior pockets that every MK bag I own has. I just find it unusual that there are these differences and I can't find a photo of the same bag anywhere online. (Someone is selling an identical one on Poshmark, but that's all I've seen.)
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible TJ Maxx was selling a fake? Or could this just be an older version of the bag and I just haven't been able to find photos of it online?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone! I'd love to know what you all think.




Hello, welcome to TPF and enjoy it here.

The lawsuits are over misleading RRP's and price comparisons not on whether bags are genuine or not.  Unless your friend has shown you evidence of the lawsuits about fakes?  

TJ Maxx like TK Maxx in the UK has huge buying power so can snap stuff up like end of lines for fantastic prices, which they then pass in some way onto us as consumers.  So, I have bought lots of bags from there none of them for full price and all are genuine kors bags.

They are a retailer who I trust, selling fakes is illegal and it would put their whole enterprise at risk if they did.  So, why would they do that?

Just because it doesn't look quite the same is not a reason to question authenticity you are not comparing it IRL to another bag just from shots on the internet.  These bags may be from a different season.  Kors does different ranges so outlet versions of bags they sell in their stores or through approved retailers will look different to the outlet versions.

As an example early this year the gorgeous Riley bag had Michael Kors stamped on the hardware on the charm, now it doesn't. So they are amending designs in the same year but for different season collections.

I may be wrong, but what you have puchased sounds like a Kors outlet version which may not have the same lining as a store bag.

Some bags are unusual and difficult to find on the internet.  I bought a Mira recently in our TK Maxx and found it really difficult to then find shots online of the bag in the colour I have.

So, just enjoy your bag and one of the lovely authenticators will be able to direct you to a really good website that would give you an evaluation of your bag for a small fee if you want to put your mind at rest once and for all.


----------



## CinthiaZ

rockview said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here and found the forums in my search to authenticate a recent Michael Kors purchase. Hopefully someone here will be able to help me out! (And hoping I've followed all the right instructions...)
> 
> The bag is a MICHAEL Michael Kors Reese Large Satchel in Deep Teal.
> Serial Number: 38F5XEES3L (Made in Vietnam)
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> Pictures: Taken by me.
> 
> Here's the deal. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx. Normally I would assume TJ Maxx is selling genuine products, right? However, a friend mentioned to me there have been some lawsuits regarding TJ Maxx selling fake Michael Kors handbags. And there are a few things that seemed unusual to me, but they may be totally fine.
> 
> First, a search online for this handbag returns only photos where this bag has the newer nameplate (is that what you'd call it?) that features the individual letters spelling Michael Kors. This bag obviously has the older nameplate where "Michael Kors Est. 1981" is engraved onto a plate. That's what originally got me questioning the bag. Then I noticed it also has a different lining from what I saw in pictures. But then again, maybe this is just a really old version of the bag? My Gansevoort tote with this style nameplate has the same lining.
> 
> It's also missing the standard leather trim along the top of the interior pockets that every MK bag I own has. I just find it unusual that there are these differences and I can't find a photo of the same bag anywhere online. (Someone is selling an identical one on Poshmark, but that's all I've seen.)
> 
> Is it possible TJ Maxx was selling a fake? Or could this just be an older version of the bag and I just haven't been able to find photos of it online?
> 
> Thanks, everyone! I'd love to know what you all think.


Please view my signature regarding authenticity requests. Here is a very good website you can go to to get your bag evaluated. They can help you with a dispute. Credit card companies do not accept our evaluations. It must be from a paid professional.  Here is the link. Good Luck! 

http://*****************.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

rockview said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm new here and found the forums in my search to authenticate a recent Michael Kors purchase. Hopefully someone here will be able to help me out! (And hoping I've followed all the right instructions...)
> 
> The bag is a MICHAEL Michael Kors Reese Large Satchel in Deep Teal.
> Serial Number: 38F5XEES3L (Made in Vietnam)
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> Pictures: Taken by me.
> 
> Here's the deal. I purchased this bag at TJ Maxx. Normally I would assume TJ Maxx is selling genuine products, right? However, a friend mentioned to me there have been some lawsuits regarding TJ Maxx selling fake Michael Kors handbags. And there are a few things that seemed unusual to me, but they may be totally fine.
> 
> First, a search online for this handbag returns only photos where this bag has the newer nameplate (is that what you'd call it?) that features the individual letters spelling Michael Kors. This bag obviously has the older nameplate where "Michael Kors Est. 1981" is engraved onto a plate. That's what originally got me questioning the bag. Then I noticed it also has a different lining from what I saw in pictures. But then again, maybe this is just a really old version of the bag? My Gansevoort tote with this style nameplate has the same lining.
> 
> It's also missing the standard leather trim along the top of the interior pockets that every MK bag I own has. I just find it unusual that there are these differences and I can't find a photo of the same bag anywhere online. (Someone is selling an identical one on Poshmark, but that's all I've seen.)
> 
> Is it possible TJ Maxx was selling a fake? Or could this just be an older version of the bag and I just haven't been able to find photos of it online?
> 
> Thanks, everyone! I'd love to know what you all think.


I would like to add after reading your inquiry again, not all MK bags have leather trim on the pockets.You bought from a reputable retailer and your going to believe opinions on the internet?? Do you know how many false rumors get spread on the internet??  Seems everyone is an expert. Now people think reputable retailers are selling fakes? Unbelievable! lol! 

As trefugirl so correctly pointed out,selling counterfeits is illegal and it violates trademark laws.. Do you really think a company like TJ Max wants to get sued and put out of business by Michael Kors??  I have two good links for you that are reliable, since you are getting so much WRONG information on the internet.. The first one is a thread we have right here on the forum. It clarifies many false rumors about the product. Here is the llink
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/clarifying-false-rumors-about-michael-kors-897682.html

The second one is a very good guide on what to look for when trying to spot a fake. It is one of the best guides on the internet that has all correct information. Most guides are completely wrong, or have not been updated in ten years! Here is the link. It is from the same authentication site I gave you earler.

http://*****************.com/FAQ's.html


----------



## AMTrickler26

SERIAL NUMBER: 0k.0973628 (circle V) 0KPTAI5I9426 -0s could be O and I's could be 1s
Link (if available):
Seller: bought at glamagain...current seller me
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: not sure bought at consignment 
Comments: trying to sell, but want to price it appropriately if real or faux.


----------



## CinthiaZ

AMTrickler26 said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: 0k.0973628 (circle V) 0KPTAI5I9426 -0s could be O and I's could be 1s
> Link (if available):
> Seller: bought at glamagain...current seller me
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: not sure bought at consignment
> Comments: trying to sell, but want to price it appropriately if real or faux.


Welcome to the TPF. Once you become a participating member of this forum, with at least 25 posts, I will be happy to authenticate a bag for you now and then. I only do evaluations for participating members of the forum, I look forward to seeing some of your bags and getting to know you here! We have a lot of great members and we have so much fun sharing our bags and ideas! You may just find your bag in the many threads we have here! Check it out! 

One of the reasons I insist on at least 25 posts is so that you can read and learn the rules here first. You obviously didn't read the rules on the first page very well or you would have seen we need a lot more pics then just the snap!  It is not  a serial number for the bag! lol! .That same number can be seen on ALL designer bags as many of them use the same same snap and zipper companies for their bags. That number means NOTHING!  If you are selling and that is how you think authenticity is determined??? You are WAY off track and are going to get yourself into serious trouble,  as selling counterfeits will get you kicked off of most selling sites! 

I highly recommend you use these autheneticators.    http://*****************.com/              
They are accepted by ebay and paypal , and most online selling venues, such as Poshmark, Tradesy, etc. in a dispute. They will give you a certificate of authenticity for each bag that you can give to your buyers to assure them your bags are authentic. If you put in your listing that you had the bag authenticated by them, you will sell it much faster and easier! They have a very reasonable BULK rate for sellers which averages to only 5.00 per bag! But you will need to show them so much more than the snap! They need to see
1. A pic of the whole bag so they can see the style
2. interior lining
3. interior heat stamp/ label
4. interior date code / made in country tag
5. any and all engraved hardware
6. stitching

Please read my signature. I only do authentications here for Participating members of this forum with at least 25 posts. Not those who just joined to get one or primarily use this forum for free authentications. We are not accepted as a legitimate source of authenticity by any major sellling sites. You are really better off to go to a professional ESPECIALLY since you are selling. You are headed to lose your account if you think anyone can tell by just the snap! I highly recommend you go to the website I gave you. They are really good and only one of two professional authenticity websites that does Michael Kors. They have a much faster turn around time as they only evaluate 3 brands, including Coach , MK, and Rebecca Minkoff. They get back to you in less than 24 hours. Others I have used can take weeks, if ever! before they respond.  Good Luck!


----------



## AMTrickler26

CinthiaZ said:


> Welcome to the TPF. Once you become a participating member of this forum, with at least 25 posts, I will be happy to authenticate a bag for you now and then. I only do evaluations for participating members of the forum, I look forward to seeing some of your bags and getting to know you here! We have a lot of great members and we have so much fun sharing our bags and ideas! You may just find your bag in the many threads we have here! Check it out!
> 
> One of the reasons I insist on at least 25 posts is so that you can read and learn the rules here first. You obviously didn't read the rules on the first page very well or you would have seen we need a lot more pics then just the snap!  It is not  a serial number for the bag! lol! .That same number can be seen on ALL designer bags as many of them use the same same snap and zipper companies for their bags. That number means NOTHING!  If you are selling and that is how you think authenticity is determined??? You are WAY off track and are going to get yourself into serious trouble,  as selling counterfeits will get you kicked off of most selling sites!
> 
> I highly recommend you use these autheneticators.    http://*****************.com/
> They are accepted by ebay and paypal , and most online selling venues, such as Poshmark, Tradesy, etc. in a dispute. They will give you a certificate of authenticity for each bag that you can give to your buyers to assure them your bags are authentic. If you put in your listing that you had the bag authenticated by them, you will sell it much faster and easier! They have a very reasonable BULK rate for sellers which averages to only 5.00 per bag! But you will need to show them so much more than the snap! They need to see
> 1. A pic of the whole bag so they can see the style
> 2. interior lining
> 3. interior heat stamp/ label
> 4. interior date code / made in country tag
> 5. any and all engraved hardware
> 6. stitching
> 
> Please read my signature. I only do authentications here for Participating members of this forum with at least 25 posts. Not those who just joined to get one or primarily use this forum for free authentications. We are not accepted as a legitimate source of authenticity by any major sellling sites. You are really better off to go to a professional ESPECIALLY since you are selling. You are headed to lose your account if you think anyone can tell by just the snap! I highly recommend you go to the website I gave you. They are really good and only one of two professional authenticity websites that does Michael Kors. They have a much faster turn around time as they only evaluate 3 brands, including Coach , MK, and Rebecca Minkoff. They get back to you in less than 24 hours. Others I have used can take weeks, if ever! before they respond.  Good Luck!


Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about the snap thing. I will definitely look into the authenticator you suggested. I hope to be able to use this forum in the future as it has been useful and am sorry that I posted incorrectly.


----------



## CinthiaZ

AMTrickler26 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about the snap thing. I will definitely look into the authenticator you suggested. I hope to be able to use this forum in the future as it has been useful and am sorry that I posted incorrectly.


No problem. Just trying to guide you in the right direction, especially if you are going to sell. Selling designer handbags can be a scary business. You can actually go to jail for selling counterfeits, did you know that? At one time I didn't even know bags were counterfeited! I learned the hard way and wish someone had told me! lol! I have been to the handbag school of hard knocks! lol! I knew I had a lot to learn and this purse forum is a big help! . 


You almost have to go to purse college , to avoid what I call, the 'purse police'! lol! Funny thing is, now I AM the purse police! lol! Some of us girls right on this forum, have single handedly taken down several counterfeit websites! And there are lots of them, so beware who you buy from!! 

Until you become well educated , which takes years, you are fortunate to have websites like the one I gave you, to be able to go to. When I started , there was NOTHING!! So be glad you can take advantage of them. Now, I use them all the time, just to protect myself. It's the smart thing to do. Good Luck!


----------



## suzski

Item Name:  I have NO Idea!
SERIAL NUMBER: None noted
Seller: Was sold to me by LikeTwice
Who took the pictures: I did 
History of the bag: I purchased this bag in July when the website LikeTwice was shutting down.  I did not question the authenticity of the bag at the time because I'd purchased many items from this site.  However, I cannot identify another Coach bag that appears remotely close to this and am concerned I got some sort of knock-off.  Would appreciate verification of of authenticity (if real) and any info on the bag.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

suzski said:


> Item Name:  I have NO Idea!
> SERIAL NUMBER: None noted
> Seller: Was sold to me by LikeTwice
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: I purchased this bag in July when the website LikeTwice was shutting down.  I did not question the authenticity of the bag at the time because I'd purchased many items from this site.  However, I cannot identify another Coach bag that appears remotely close to this and am concerned I got some sort of knock-off.  Would appreciate verification of of authenticity (if real) and any info on the bag.  Thanks in advance!



First of all, Welcome to the TPF! 

You said you haven't seen another Coach bag like this????  Then you have not supplied any of the photos we need to evaluate the bag. This is why I require a member to have at least 25 post count,  and to be a participating member of this forum, so you know how to operate this forum better, to be better able to provide what is needed. Please read my signature below and also the first page of this thread. 

I will tell you, I have seen that bag before, but there is no way we can authenticate it with two photos. Also, until you build up your post count and become a participating member here, I can suggest this website for you.     http://*****************.com/                                           

They are very good and will provide you with a certificate of authenticity if they find the bag to be authentic.


----------



## aagh

Unfortunately I'm here again ( I mean on this specific thread....you know what I mean )
So I purchased this off of eBay... It was late and it was a quick bin and I love the Brooke shoulder bag so I grabbed it not giving it much thought...well I just got it today..and well it just seems fake...leather doesn't feel right...the way the extra strap is wrapped...no key chain hook on the inside...the lining feels like paper...just the hardware even seems off but I'm not an expert in any way so I need your ladies help!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221876132486?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'll take close ups and upload now


----------



## aagh

Here are some pictures


----------



## aagh

More...


----------



## aagh

Another...sorry it's only letting me load one at a time


----------



## aagh

......


----------



## aagh

,,,,,,


----------



## aagh

---


----------



## aagh

....


----------



## aagh

And....


----------



## aagh

Last one I promise


----------



## cdtracing

aagh said:


> Unfortunately I'm here again ( I mean on this specific thread....you know what I mean )
> So I purchased this off of eBay... It was late and it was a quick bin and I love the Brooke shoulder bag so I grabbed it not giving it much thought...well I just got it today..and well it just seems fake...leather doesn't feel right...the way the extra strap is wrapped...no key chain hook on the inside...the lining feels like paper...just the hardware even seems off but I'm not an expert in any way so I need your ladies help!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221876132486?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'll take close ups and upload now



After looking at the listing & the pictures, I believe this is not authentic.  Sorry.

If you need assistance in getting a  refund, you can go to http://*****************.com/ & for a nominal fee, they can give you an evaluation that will come with a certificate if it's found to be authentic or a letter stating it's a counterfeit that will help in a dispute to get your money back.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> I thought the leather trim of the interior pockets is only for some models, or newer ones. Which one is true?





aagh said:


> Last one I promise





cdtracing said:


> After looking at the listing & the pictures, I believe this is not authentic.  Sorry.
> 
> If you need assistance in getting a  refund, you can go to http://*****************.com/ & for a nominal fee, they can give you an evaluation that will come with a certificate if it's found to be authentic or a letter stating it's a counterfeit that will help in a dispute to get your money back.




+1.  Agree with cdtracing, this bag is an awful fake! Sorry. 

ebay and paypal will not accept our evaluations as valid proof. I recommend you go to the website cdtracing suggested. A letter from a paid professional is the ONLY way you can prove to ebay and paypal that it is fake. In fact, ebay and paypal send buyers and sellers to that site for validation. They will help you win a dispute and get a refund. Good Luck!


----------



## aagh

Thanks ladies...I messaged her and she agreed to refund without hassle. She pulled the "omg it was a gift and I had no idea". Problem is she also had a blue one listed exactly like this one so fear is that another person might not know and she got away with it. 
Anyways I made it clear it's frustrating that I was scammed and my money is now held in her possession until she actually gets the bag back so she can refund me my money. Just annoying! 
I appreciate your help! Thanks again


----------



## cdtracing

aagh said:


> Thanks ladies...I messaged her and she agreed to refund without hassle. She pulled the "omg it was a gift and I had no idea". Problem is she also had a blue one listed exactly like this one so fear is that another person might not know and she got away with it.
> Anyways I made it clear it's frustrating that I was scammed and my money is now held in her possession until she actually gets the bag back so she can refund me my money. Just annoying!
> I appreciate your help! Thanks again



Glad she is willing to take it back.  I would have it shipped with signature requested.

And I don't buy her "it was a gift so I didn't know" excuse.  When I checked her feedback, she sold a blue bag like this which was also a fake.  I guess she must have gotten 2 gifts.


----------



## andral5

I know I'm not an old member here but I'd need some advice. I really need to get a couple (at least for now) of bigger bags and I got my eye on a few on ebay. Now, this one I like but there's no way to be sure it's a genuine MK or not. I'm not a specialist and I cannot see really well the few things I know are MK's genuine "signature".
For instance, this biiig bag has a removable pouch. Is it a genuine MK or a fake? TIA for any advice.

Item name: Michael Kors Scarlet Red Pebble Stone Leather Ashbury Tote
Listing number: 121756346475
Seller: akasusan67 (100% + feedback 2900)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121756346475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## andral5

I'm also watching this one that looks pretty good but it says _thick _leather. Meaning it could be too heavy by itself, so maybe too heavy with all the things I usually carry with me...

Item: Michael Kors Black Thick Leather Hip Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse
Listing number: 381373108867 
Seller: fbjr1973
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381373108867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance for any input on this one too.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I know I'm not an old member here but I'd need some advice. I really need to get a couple (at least for now) of bigger bags and I got my eye on a few on ebay. Now, this one I like but there's no way to be sure it's a genuine MK or not. I'm not a specialist and I cannot see really well the few things I know are MK's genuine "signature".
> For instance, this biiig bag has a removable pouch. Is it a genuine MK or a fake? TIA for any advice.
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors Scarlet Red Pebble Stone Leather Ashbury Tote
> Listing number: 121756346475
> Seller: akasusan67 (100% + feedback 2900)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121756346475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



After examining the pictures & the listing, I believe this is an authentic Ashbury.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm also watching this one that looks pretty good but it says _thick _leather. Meaning it could be too heavy by itself, so maybe too heavy with all the things I usually carry with me...
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Black Thick Leather Hip Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse
> Listing number: 381373108867
> Seller: fbjr1973
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381373108867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input on this one too.



I believe this is an authentic vintage MK hobo bag.


----------



## andral5

Thank you so much, cdtracing! Now I can think really good which one to choose. Maybe both 
What are your thoughts about the red Ashbury? Os it sturdy enough to hold books, binders and all other thingies a lady carries all day long?
The black one, do you think it might be too heavy and maybe not that spacious?

TIA again!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much, cdtracing! Now I can think really good which one to choose. Maybe both
> What are your thoughts about the red Ashbury? Os it sturdy enough to hold books, binders and all other thingies a lady carries all day long?
> The black one, do you think it might be too heavy and maybe not that spacious?
> 
> TIA again!



The Ashbury is large enough to carry books, binders, ect & the removable compartment is a plus.  I'm not sure if the vintage bag will be large enough to hold books, binders, ect since it's a little smaller according to the measurements given.  I will say that the older, vintage bags are very well made & sturdy; the leather seems to be a little thicker as well as the lining.


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> I'm also watching this one that looks pretty good but it says _thick _leather. Meaning it could be too heavy by itself, so maybe too heavy with all the things I usually carry with me...
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Black Thick Leather Hip Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse
> Listing number: 381373108867
> Seller: fbjr1973
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381373108867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input on this one too.





cdtracing said:


> I believe this is an authentic vintage MK hobo bag.



+1 Agree with Cdtracing, both are authentic and the sellers look good with a good track record.  I love that hobo! Yes it is a vintage bag and in my opinion, the vintage bags were extremely well made. I own several vintage bags and I find the quality to much better than many of my newer bags. I would feel confident purchasing either one, although the Ashbury is considerably larger, and I know it would carry much more.


----------



## CinthiaZ

aagh said:


> Thanks ladies...I messaged her and she agreed to refund without hassle. She pulled the "omg it was a gift and I had no idea". Problem is she also had a blue one listed exactly like this one so fear is that another person might not know and she got away with it.
> Anyways I made it clear it's frustrating that I was scammed and my money is now held in her possession until she actually gets the bag back so she can refund me my money. Just annoying!
> I appreciate your help! Thanks again


I reported both of them. It is apparent to me that she purchased both off of a fakes website to resell. She said they were "New without Tags, and brand new, never used". I am sure she knew they were fakes because she didn't show the tags. These are the worst kind of sellers. Glad she is doing a return. Please leave appropriate feedback so others don't get burned, but wait until you get your refund. Is she paying for return shipping?


----------



## andral5

Thank you so much, cdtracing and Cinthia! I really appreciate your help and advice! 
Thinking about the Ashbury, I really, really love it but my DH pointed the obvious to me: if I'd have only that one for the day, carrying around everything in it, including the big stuff like binders, books, iPad, etc, I might get a bad shoulder in no time. Better get a smaller one, such as the vintage black one, and a tote or something else for the big stuff, as I do now. But of course I want 2 bags for now...

... so I found another one that seems genuine and in nice condition. Not sure about the handles though. What do you think? It's going to end shortly so I'm not sure if there's enough time to email back and forth about the condition of the handles. What's your personal feeling about it? TIA!!

Item: MK Ursula hobo bag cream with gold studs
Listing number: 191689974662
Seller: hallerenees (only 88 feedback, kinda low)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191689974662?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much, cdtracing and Cinthia! I really appreciate your help and advice!
> Thinking about the Ashbury, I really, really love it but my DH pointed the obvious to me: if I'd have only that one for the day, carrying around everything in it, including the big stuff like binders, books, iPad, etc, I might get a bad shoulder in no time. Better get a smaller one, such as the vintage black one, and a tote or something else for the big stuff, as I do now. But of course I want 2 bags for now...
> 
> ... so I found another one that seems genuine and in nice condition. Not sure about the handles though. What do you think? It's going to end shortly so I'm not sure if there's enough time to email back and forth about the condition of the handles. What's your personal feeling about it? TIA!!
> 
> Item: MK Ursula hobo bag cream with gold studs
> Listing number: 191689974662
> Seller: hallerenees (only 88 feedback, kinda low)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191689974662?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is authentic.  An older bag, not vintage, though.  You can fit a lot in a Hobo.

If you're worried about weight with carrying so much, you might want to think about a crossbody for handbag essentials & a backpack for books, binders, ect for even distribution of heavier weight.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> This is authentic.  An older bag, not vintage, though.  You can fit a lot in a Hobo.
> 
> If you're worried about weight with carrying so much, you might want to think about a crossbody for handbag essentials & a backpack for books, binders, ect for even distribution of heavier weight.



Thank you again! 

This is the best idea to distribute the weight evenly. I've been a backpack fan for many years. Unfortunately, now I've been having somehow reduced mobility in one shoulder and it's almost impossible to put the backpack on/off, even on only one shoulder, let alone on both. This is why I needed to switch to bags only, and hobos are my faves, but I love all handbags, purses, backpacks, etc.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> This is authentic.  An older bag, not vintage, though.  You can fit a lot in a Hobo.
> 
> If you're worried about weight with carrying so much, you might want to think about a crossbody for handbag essentials & a backpack for books, binders, ect for even distribution of heavier weight.



I asked this seller a question because I just wanted to be sure the handles look good enough compared to the rest of the bag before bidding on it. S/he didn't get back to me so I didn't take the chance. Now this bag is not relisted yet, and the seller doesn't have any other items listed. Considering also the low feedback score, would it be safe to assume this listing was... fishy?

Here's the link to the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...uYBfWrVie04pjQAGfxeds%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I asked this seller a question because I just wanted to be sure the handles look good enough compared to the rest of the bag before bidding on it. S/he didn't get back to me so I didn't take the chance. Now this bag is not relisted yet, and the seller doesn't have any other items listed. Considering also the low feedback score, would it be safe to assume this listing was... fishy?
> 
> Here's the link to the listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...uYBfWrVie04pjQAGfxeds%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Not necessarily.  It looked good from what could be seen from the pictures provided.  Sometimes, there's an error in the listing or if no one bids, sellers will sometimes relist a few days later.  It's possible since the seller had no other listing, they could have listed it on another online sale side.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Not necessarily.  It looked good from what could be seen from the pictures provided.  Sometimes, there's an error in the listing or if no one bids, sellers will sometimes relist a few days later.  It's possible since the seller had no other listing, they could have listed it on another online sale side.



You're perfectly right. Or maybe she sold it outside the internet, irl. Who knows? It was so pretty though... [sigh]


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> You're perfectly right. Or maybe she sold it outside the internet, irl. Who knows? It was so pretty though... [sigh]



There will be another.  Just keep looking & you will find her.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> There will be another.  Just keep looking & you will find her.



Thank you, thank you, thank you for the encouragement. Hope I will.


----------



## andral5

Waiting for the bags I missed to be relisted I found another one I'm not so sure about, especially because I can't see very well the interior of the bag in the pics. I would really appreciate your help with this one too!

Item: Michael Kors Large Ivory Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing: 271984283934
Seller: cer_mars (low feedback, but positive)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271984283934?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'm trying to find a white or better an ivory one, now that I got the black one in thick leather that's going to arrive anytime now. I also hope to be able to wash it after arrival and make it look at least a bit better. Cinthia, what's your experience with washing the white leather? Is it worth the try or it might get it a yellow-ish hue or something? TIA.

Edit to add: I asked the seller about the size and it seems a good, large size: 17x13x6
I also asked for more inside pics. Which I cannot attach from my tablet, apparently..... I need to go to my PC today to add them here.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Waiting for the bags I missed to be relisted I found another one I'm not so sure about, especially because I can't see very well the interior of the bag in the pics. I would really appreciate your help with this one too!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Ivory Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 271984283934
> Seller: cer_mars (low feedback, but positive)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271984283934?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'm trying to find a white or better an ivory one, now that I got the black one in thick leather that's going to arrive anytime now. I also hope to be able to wash it after arrival and make it look at least a bit better. Cinthia, what's your experience with washing the white leather? Is it worth the try or it might get it a yellow-ish hue or something? TIA.
> 
> Edit to add: I asked the seller about the size and it seems a good, large size: 17x13x6
> I also asked for more inside pics. Which I cannot attach from my tablet, apparently..... I need to go to my PC today to add them here.



The pictures are not very good.  From what I can see, it appears to be an authentic soft leather Hamilton, the older style.  I would need to see better pictures of the interior, including clear pictures of the heat stamp, made in country tag, & pockets to be 100%.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> The pictures are not very good.  From what I can see, it appears to be an authentic soft leather Hamilton, the older style.  I would need to see better pictures of the interior, including clear pictures of the heat stamp, made in country tag, & pockets to be 100%.



The seller sent me 2 pics of the heat stamp and interior pockets but I'm not near any PC now and I can't attach them on my mobile device. I will do that later today. Thank you much!


----------



## Tomsmom

I picked this bag up at a thrift shop. Picture were taken by me.


























Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tomsmom said:


> I picked this bag up at a thrift shop. Picture were taken by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I am not sure about this bag as it has no heat stamp?  Also, the engraving on the hardware doesn't look right, but it could be your photos. I recommend you go to this website. They are really good professionals that can help.for a small fee which coulld keep you out of trouble should you ever list it anywhere, you can prove it is authentic with an authentication from them.  http://*****************.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Waiting for the bags I missed to be relisted I found another one I'm not so sure about, especially because I can't see very well the interior of the bag in the pics. I would really appreciate your help with this one too!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Ivory Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing: 271984283934
> Seller: cer_mars (low feedback, but positive)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271984283934?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'm trying to find a white or better an ivory one, now that I got the black one in thick leather that's going to arrive anytime now. I also hope to be able to wash it after arrival and make it look at least a bit better. Cinthia, what's your experience with washing the white leather? Is it worth the try or it might get it a yellow-ish hue or something? TIA.
> 
> Edit to add: I asked the seller about the size and it seems a good, large size: 17x13x6
> I also asked for more inside pics. Which I cannot attach from my tablet, apparently..... I need to go to my PC today to add them here.


This bag appears to be authentic. As cdtracing stated, would be better if we saw a close up of heat stamp and made in country tag, but the lining is a MK lining and everything else I see looks good.  I never had much luck with white leather trying to clean it. Your best bet is to go to a shoe repair store and see what they recommend. or try taking it to a dry cleaners.There is some kind of acetone product that removes stains, but it could also remove the white dye. That stain on the bottom looks pretty permanent, although the acetone may take it off.  Many of the dry cleaners do leather and suede. I only wash my black and brown leather and suede bags and they come out great.


----------



## Tomsmom

CinthiaZ said:


> I am not sure about this bag as it has no heat stamp?  Also, the engraving on the hardware doesn't look right, but it could be your photos. I recommend you go to this website. They are really good professionals that can help.for a small fee which coulld keep you out of trouble should you ever list it anywhere, you can prove it is authentic with an authentication from them.  http://*****************.com/



Thank you!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag appears to be authentic. As cdtracing stated, would be better if we saw a close up of heat stamp and made in country tag, but the lining is a MK lining and everything else I see looks good.  I never had much luck with white leather trying to clean it. Your best bet is to go to a shoe repair store and see what they recommend. or try taking it to a dry cleaners.There is some kind of acetone product that removes stains, but it could also remove the white dye. That stain on the bottom looks pretty permanent, although the acetone may take it off.  Many of the dry cleaners do leather and suede. I only wash my black and brown leather and suede bags and they come out great.



Here are the pics that the seller sent in a private message. Maybe s/he didn't know the listings can be edited by adding photos.



The stain on the very bottom doesn't really bother me much because it's right there, on the bottom. on the other hand, there were a few other ivory/white nice bags posted that I missed so I could just keep an eye on the listings and see when those, that were cleaner, will be relisted. Or I could just try a dry cleaner.
But this Hamilton is also a nice size.... I'm sooo undecided!  

Thank you so much for all the input regarding these bags I'm watching! Cinthia and cdtracing, thanks again!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Here are the pics that the seller sent in a private message. Maybe s/he didn't know the listings can be edited by adding photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The stain on the very bottom doesn't really bother me much because it's right there, on the bottom. on the other hand, there were a few other ivory/white nice bags posted that I missed so I could just keep an eye on the listings and see when those, that were cleaner, will be relisted. Or I could just try a dry cleaner.
> But this Hamilton is also a nice size.... I'm sooo undecided!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the input regarding these bags I'm watching! Cinthia and cdtracing, thanks again!!!


Yes, definitely authentic. What a great buy! Definitely worth getting it cleaned!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, definitely authentic. What a great buy! Definitely worth getting it cleaned!



Oh, it is? So maybe I shouldn't wait for one of the others to be listed and just get this one then.
Thank you much, Cinthia!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Oh, it is? So maybe I shouldn't wait for one of the others to be listed and just get this one then.
> Thank you much, Cinthia!


You better grab it before I do! lol! That is one HECK of a deal!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> You better grab it before I do! lol! That is one HECK of a deal!



Ok, got it. Got the idea and the bag altogether 

Thank you so much! Now I got a white bag too. I can't help myself, I like light colored leather! Beige being the best for me, but ivory, white too. Car interior leather included


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Here are the pics that the seller sent in a private message. Maybe s/he didn't know the listings can be edited by adding photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The stain on the very bottom doesn't really bother me much because it's right there, on the bottom. on the other hand, there were a few other ivory/white nice bags posted that I missed so I could just keep an eye on the listings and see when those, that were cleaner, will be relisted. Or I could just try a dry cleaner.
> But this Hamilton is also a nice size.... I'm sooo undecided!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the input regarding these bags I'm watching! Cinthia and cdtracing, thanks again!!!





CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, definitely authentic. What a great buy! Definitely worth getting it cleaned!




Sorry I'm late to the party but I just got back into town! LOL
I agree with CinthiaZ!  It's an authentic Hamilton!!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party but I just got back into town! LOL
> I agree with CinthiaZ!  It's an authentic Hamilton!!



Thank you so much! Not a full party without you, so I'm glad you joined.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party but I just got back into town! LOL
> I agree with CinthiaZ!  It's an authentic Hamilton!!





andral5 said:


> Thank you so much! Not a full party without you, so I'm glad you joined.



+1!  I almost grabbed it myself! lol! Only 59.00?? That was a steal!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> +1!  I almost grabbed it myself! lol! Only 59.00?? That was a steal!



Oh, so sorry I got it before you did. I wasn't sure if you were serious you want it....
I also found this' maybe I'll wash it like this lady did with hers. Will do more research though before deciding.

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2013/06/how-to-wash-a-leather-purse.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Oh, so sorry I got it before you did. I wasn't sure if you were serious you want it....
> I also found this' maybe I'll wash it like this lady did with hers. Will do more research though before deciding.
> 
> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2013/06/how-to-wash-a-leather-purse.html


It's quite all right! It was your find! No need to be sorry. It was a great deal! I coudn't be that rotten to take it when you found it first! lol!  I checked out your link, and I have washed certain bags in the machine and they turned out great, however, the Hamilton has way too much hardware on it including the chain strap. If you notice, her bag had hardly any hardware on it at all. The hardware could beat the death out of the bag and ruin it in a machine! If you really want to try washing it, do it by hand in the sink, using a mild detergent like Woolite or even dish soap.and then hang it to dry.  The trick is that you have to dry it quickly so it doesn't mildew. I blow a space heater at mine wile they are drying and continue to turn it and shape it, while it is drying. The problem with white, is it doesn't clean evenly. Some areas come out brighter than others. I personally would go to a shoe repair store or a dry cleaners with a white Hamilton. Also, many of the older Coach bags like hers, didn't have a lining in them. The Hamilton has a lining.. so I would be very leary to put a Hamilton in the machine, especially with all the gold hardware on it, and definitely, don't use the dryer. Treat it like you lingerie and do it all by hand.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> It's quite all right! It was your find! No need to be sorry. It was a great deal! I coudn't be that rotten to take it when you found it first! lol!  I checked out your link, and I have washed certain bags in the machine and they turned out great, however, the Hamilton has way too much hardware on it including the chain strap. If you notice, her bag had hardly any hardware on it at all. The hardware could beat the death out of the bag and ruin it in a machine! If you really want to try washing it, do it by hand in the sink, using a mild detergent like Woolite or even dish soap.and then hang it to dry.  The trick is that you have to dry it quickly so it doesn't mildew. I blow a space heater at mine wile they are drying and continue to turn it and shape it, while it is drying. The problem with white, is it doesn't clean evenly. Some areas come out brighter than others. I personally would go to a shoe repair store or a dry cleaners with a white Hamilton. Also, many of the older Coach bags like hers, didn't have a lining in them. The Hamilton has a lining.. so I would be very leary to put a Hamilton in the machine, especially with all the gold hardware on it, and definitely, don't use the dryer. Treat it like you lingerie and do it all by hand.



Thank you, you have kind words always.

Regarding washing the Hamilton, these were my thoughts exactly, especially with that much hardware. Still, the idea of washing a white bag encourages me and I'll do it of course by hand. I'll follow your advice regarding the detergent. Do you think dish soap would be better because it contains some surfactants so it could wash fatty stains off? Or could it be safer with woolite, being a milder detergent? I can't wait to get it butt he seller is taking her/his sweet time shipping it: it's still not marked as shipped. 

So good to have experts in leather bags to get super advice from!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Thank you, you have kind words always.
> 
> Regarding washing the Hamilton, these were my thoughts exactly, especially with that much hardware. Still, the idea of washing a white bag encourages me and I'll do it of course by hand. I'll follow your advice regarding the detergent. Do you think dish soap would be better because it contains some surfactants so it could wash fatty stains off? Or could it be safer with woolite, being a milder detergent? I can't wait to get it butt he seller is taking her/his sweet time shipping it: it's still not marked as shipped.
> 
> So good to have experts in leather bags to get super advice from!


Like I said, I don't ever do white bags or lighter colors.I tried in the past and wasn't real happy with the results. But if you insist on doing it yourself and it was me, I personally would go with the dish soap, just go easy on it. I really think you should take it to a shoe repair store. They will give you the best advise for a white bag. Good Luck!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Like I said, I don't ever do white bags or lighter colors.I tried in the past and wasn't real happy with the results. But if you insist on doing it yourself and it was me, I personally would go with the dish soap, just go easy on it. I really think you should take it to a shoe repair store. They will give you the best advise for a white bag. Good Luck!



I'll do as you said and look for a shoe repair store. Thanks again.


----------



## jka1985

Item: Michael kors jet set small
 Listing number:
 Seller: Nappe78
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-small-tote-laukku/377260681
Comments: I take more pics here, is this bag authentic??


----------



## CinthiaZ

jka1985 said:


> Item: Michael kors jet set small
> Listing number:
> Seller: Nappe78
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-small-tote-laukku/377260681
> Comments: I take more pics here, is this bag authentic??


Please go to this this website for an evaluation.   http://*****************.com/  They can help you with Michael Kors.evaluations and will give you a certificate of authenticity if the bag is real. They can also help you to get a refund.if they find it to be fake. Also, please see my signature here in blue regarding my authentications. Thank you.


----------



## myvillarreal26

My friend gave me a pouch with some jewelry she doesn't use anymore and this watch was inside. Could some authenticate it and tell me what the style is called? Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## myvillarreal26

myvillarreal26 said:


> My friend gave me a pouch with some jewelry she doesn't use anymore and this watch was inside. Could some authenticate it and tell me what the style is called? Thanks![emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148047
> View attachment 3148049
> View attachment 3148051
> View attachment 3148052
> View attachment 3148053
> View attachment 3148054
> View attachment 3148055




It says MK2133 on back.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> It says MK2133 on back.


Sorry, but I only authenticate their handbags. We do have a thread on MK Jewery and watches. You very well might find another one like it in that tread.  Also, the ladies that frequent that thread would be better to help you as many of them are more familiar with the jewelry and MK watches. Good Luck!


----------



## myvillarreal26

CinthiaZ said:


> Sorry, but I only authenticate their handbags. We do have a thread on MK Jewery and watches. You very well might find another one like it in that tread.  Also, the ladies that frequent that thread would be better to help you as many of them are more familiar with the jewelry and MK watches. Good Luck!




Ok thanks! I will try on the MK jewelry and watches thread!


----------



## aagh

This mess is finally over with...she got it back...I got my money back and I'm just glad it's done with and I don't have to deal with her again! I really shouldn't care but I was so annoyed that she sold someone else a fake so i asked if she told the other buyer that it was a counterfeit...considering that "she never knew and it was a gift". She went on telling me that she DID tell the other buyer that it was a counterfeit but the buyer was so nice and still wanted the bag so she gave her a 50% discount on the bag. I knew this was all BS so I told her...you know what...ill keep the fake bag if you give me 50% off as well...like she claimed she did with the other lady! Of course she refused (as I knew she was lying to begin with I just wanted to show her I'm not stupid) and I explained to her I would NEVER carry a fake and I KNOW she didn't tell the other buyer it was a fake and never gave her half her money back. What a joke. Anyways...I left her bad feedback of course...told her she's been reported and she ignored me since.  Unfortunately the buyer the got the fake left good feeback which is a shame that she got a fake but never knew. 
The nerve of some people!!! &#128545;


----------



## CinthiaZ

aagh said:


> This mess is finally over with...she got it back...I got my money back and I'm just glad it's done with and I don't have to deal with her again! I really shouldn't care but I was so annoyed that she sold someone else a fake so i asked if she told the other buyer that it was a counterfeit...considering that "she never knew and it was a gift". She went on telling me that she DID tell the other buyer that it was a counterfeit but the buyer was so nice and still wanted the bag so she gave her a 50% discount on the bag. I knew this was all BS so I told her...you know what...ill keep the fake bag if you give me 50% off as well...like she claimed she did with the other lady! Of course she refused (as I knew she was lying to begin with I just wanted to show her I'm not stupid) and I explained to her I would NEVER carry a fake and I KNOW she didn't tell the other buyer it was a fake and never gave her half her money back. What a joke. Anyways...I left her bad feedback of course...told her she's been reported and she ignored me since.  Unfortunately the buyer the got the fake left good feeback which is a shame that she got a fake but never knew.
> The nerve of some people!!! &#55357;&#56865;


I don't understand how you could offer to keep the bag and accept 50% off if you already sent it back and got your refund?? Or just a trick trying to call her bluff? However, I am glad you left appropriate feedback. Is irritating that ebay never took the bag off site even though we reported it and you did a return! I get so frustrated with them sometimes. 
  Regardless, it is apparent that you can not tell a bag is authentic when shopping and I would like to suggest that from now on , you post a listing here for us to look at BEFORE you buy it. We can save you a lot of grief from going through this again, until you become more familiar what to look for, on your own. We will be happy to help you! There are so many great sellers and fabulous buys on ebay. Don't let one mishap turn you off.  This is the huge benefit of being a participating member of this forum. We can help each other get great deals and make sure they are authentic. 

We also have our Deals & Steals threads with coupon codes to Macy's , etc.  No worries, we're here for you! Glad it's finally over and you got your refund.


----------



## aagh

Lol no this was after I found out from you that it wasn't authentic and I remembered that she had the exact same bag in blue so I wanted to call her out basically.  I know she didn't tell the other buyer the blue bag wasn't real but got away with it.  And like I mentioned ...it was late and I remember finding it and thinking wow new for that cheap! So I clicked the bin and it wasn't till after that I started to question its authenticity. Of well lesson learned. It didn't cross my mind at the moment to check on here honestly..I figured if i don't grab it it'll be gone. Anyways I learned my lesson the hard way and the more I'm reading and looking at other people's post the more I'm learning. Hopefully that feedback I left will warn others if she tries to sell another fake (which unfortunately she most likely will) thanks again !


----------



## aagh

Oh and she had both the blue bag and the bag I purchased listed at the same time...I was debating on which one I wanted so I just grabbed the grayish one and after I looked ...the blue bag sold so that's how I knew there was a blue bag like mine to begin with. I had looked at her other items for sale before I clicked the bin.


----------



## CinthiaZ

aagh said:


> Oh and she had both the blue bag and the bag I purchased listed at the same time...I was debating on which one I wanted so I just grabbed the grayish one and after I looked ...the blue bag sold so that's how I knew there was a blue bag like mine to begin with. I had looked at her other items for sale before I clicked the bin.


Yes, I do understand when you see a deal like that you want to grab it before someone else does. I am going to give you a good clue what to look for when buying on ebay. Check to see how many designer bags the seller has listed and also how many in their COMPLETED listings.. This gives you an idea how much experience they have knowing what they are listing. If a seller has only sold a couple or even no bags at all, it is a good indication they do not know anything about authenticity. 

Sellers who have been selling handbags for many years that have hundreds of completed handbag listings with good feedback is a clear indication they know what they are doing and care about their accounts. It is good you left appropriate feedback, which there again, shows how important that feedback is, to give others a heads up. There will always be great deals on ebay. No to need to jump into anything . Plenty more deals good will come along.Just always check that feedback, and come here if in doubt.


----------



## CocoChannel

Is this authentic please?? Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## jojon21

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3151694
> View attachment 3151695
> View attachment 3151696
> View attachment 3151697
> View attachment 3151698
> View attachment 3151699
> View attachment 3151700
> 
> 
> Is this authentic please?? Thank you[emoji4]



Yes,  your Hamilton is authentic!


----------



## CocoChannel

jojon21 said:


> Yes,  your Hamilton is authentic!




Thank you! I got a great deal then for $70[emoji6]


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you! I got a great deal then for $70[emoji6]


Fabulous deal on an authentic MK Hamilton!


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Fabulous deal on an authentic MK Hamilton!



Thank you Cinthia!! I was so excited about it&#128522; only thing is I need a shoulder strap for it, that's why it was so cheap because the strap was missing..now I'm on a mission to find one in silver. They have them in gold but finding it in silver hardware is a challenge&#128563;&#128513;


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you Cinthia!! I was so excited about it&#128522; only thing is I need a shoulder strap for it, that's why it was so cheap because the strap was missing..now I'm on a mission to find one in silver. They have them in gold but finding it in silver hardware is a challenge&#128563;&#128513;


Is there anywhere to connect one to?? Why on earth would they remove the strap?? It's not even detachable! They would have had to cut it off! Unreal.  Please tell tell me where you would attach a shoulder strap?


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Is there anywhere to connect one to?? Why on earth would they remove the strap?? It's not even detachable! They would have had to cut it off! Unreal.  Please tell tell me where you would attach a shoulder strap?




Yes the loops are still attached so they must have cut it or something. I've seen a gold strap one on eBay that attaches like the picture below I just need a silver or otherwise I'll just use the bag without the strap
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wondered about that I wasn't sure if they made a Hamilton without the shoulder strap attached or not. I ended up getting it for the good deal and maybe I shouldn't have now...oh well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Yes the loops are still attached so they must have cut it or something. I've seen a gold strap one on eBay that attaches like the picture below I just need a silver or otherwise I'll just use the bag without the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about that I wasn't sure if they made a Hamilton without the shoulder strap attached or not. I ended up getting it for the good deal and maybe I shouldn't have now...oh well.


Actually, if you do a search on ebay for "replacement straps" you should be able to find something. As long as they left something to attach it to, you are OK. The only bad part is that the bag has lost it's value not having all of it's original parts. However, the lock and key alone sell on ebay for 70.00 so you did OK, no worries. You can actually find another strap for a reasonable price. I buy them all the time for around 20.00..


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Actually, if you do a search on ebay for "replacement straps" you should be able to find something. As long as they left something to attach it to, you are OK. The only bad part is that the bag has lost it's value not having all of it's original parts. However, the lock and key alone sell on ebay for 70.00 so you did OK, no worries. You can actually find another strap for a reasonable price. I buy them all the time for around 20.00..




Thank you! I have been looking for one. I contacted Rago brothers to see if I could get one through them. I'm waiting to hear back..in the meantime I'll keep looking. That's true about the lock and key they make a killing out of those..lol.


----------



## xStrawberryCake

*Item Name:* Michael Kors Selma Messenger (Medium)
SERIAL NUMBER:AI - 1403 (doesn't have the size thing in there)
*Link (if available): *Still biding at the moment.
*Seller: *Let me know if I must add this details
*Who took the pictures: *Seller
*History of the bag:* Brand New
*Comments: *The listing says mini, according to the MK website, the 25cm length one is actually the medium. =) I know a lot of people get that confused.

http://i.imgur.com/e9KBRQB.jpg


----------



## CinthiaZ

xStrawberryCake said:


> *Item Name:* Michael Kors Selma Messenger (Medium)
> SERIAL NUMBER:AI - 1403 (doesn't have the size thing in there)
> *Link (if available): *Still biding at the moment.
> *Seller: *Let me know if I must add this details
> *Who took the pictures: *Seller
> *History of the bag:* Brand New
> *Comments: *The listing says mini, according to the MK website, the 25cm length one is actually the medium. =) I know a lot of people get that confused.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/e9KBRQB.jpg


I normally require a member to have at least 25 post and be a participating member of this forum. Since you have 24 and almost there and have been particpating here besides for just free authentications, I will assist you but need the link to the listing before I can assist.  Thank you.


----------



## xStrawberryCake

CinthiaZ said:


> I normally require a member to have at least 25 post and be a participating member of this forum. Since you have 24 and almost there and have been particpating here besides for just free authentications, I will assist you but need the link to the listing before I can assist.  Thank you.



Ah thank you heaps~ =3 I just suddenly got into this brand, it was pretty random. Now that I am, there's particular colours that I want but not available in Australia. So next best thing is ebay lol


xStrawberryCake said:


> *Item Name:* Michael Kors Selma Messenger (Medium)
> SERIAL NUMBER:AI - 1403 (doesn't have the size thing in there)
> *Link (if available): * Here
> *Seller: * katherineallen
> *Who took the pictures: *Seller
> *History of the bag:* Brand New
> *Comments: *The listing says mini, according to the MK website, the 25cm length one is actually the medium. =) I know a lot of people get that confused.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/e9KBRQB.jpg



Sorry struggled to find it. =/ But here it is.

Thanks heaps in advance though =3 Going to class,  have a great day~~~


----------



## CinthiaZ

xStrawberryCake said:


> Ah thank you heaps~ =3 I just suddenly got into this brand, it was pretty random. Now that I am, there's particular colours that I want but not available in Australia. So next best thing is ebay lol
> 
> 
> Sorry struggled to find it. =/ But here it is.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance though =3 Going to class,  have a great day~~~


The markings on the bag look valid and the bag in question appears  to be authentic. I checked all of the sellers other listings past and present and she appears to be selling authentic bags ( except for one is suspicious) . However, her very last feedback comment , the buyer said she received a fake !!, although I looked at the listing she purchased and the bag looks fine to me. Often buyers have no clue and claim perfectly authentic bags are fakes, but then again, we don't know if the seller sent her the same bag in the photos?? 


If it was me, I'd find another seller to buy from. She had a Hamilton in one of her sold listings that didn't look quite right to me. The shape of the bag was wrong.Also she is calling it Sapphire pink when Michael calls that color raspberry. If her bag is new with tags as listed, the correct color name on the tag would be 'raspberry', not sapphire pink, This is a red flag for me! Super fakes???   She may very well be selling these super fakes being made now that are almost identical to the real thing. What really bothers me is that she just opened up her account this year in 2015! She started out selling Kate Spade and has only recently started selling Michael Kors in the past few months. While most of her feedback is positive, that last feedback has me concerned, but there again, it is from a new ebay member who only has 23 feedbacks. She could very well be mistaken.  

The bag in question has all the right specs on it. I am just suspicious of this seller and I personally would find another one that's been on eBay for several years with more experience with designer bags, but that's me. Up to you!   Perhaps the pros at this website could be more help with this one, as I am  just not real certain. This seller is very suspcious to me, but I am pretty particular who I buy from when it comes to designer bags. I prefer sellers who have been around for awhile. Also, wait for one of our other authenticators here, 'cdtracing'  or ' jojon21',  to chime in and see what they think.   Here s a link to a professional website that does Michael Kors evaluations.I use them when in doubt. I have used others but find this one to be more prompt with their replies. They are super knowledgeable as well. 

http://www.*****************.com/


----------



## xStrawberryCake

CinthiaZ said:


> The markings on the bag look valid and the bag in question appears  to be authentic. I checked all of the sellers other listings past and present and she appears to be selling authentic bags ( except for one is suspicious) . However, her very last feedback comment , the buyer said she received a fake !!, although I looked at the listing she purchased and the bag looks fine to me. Often buyers have no clue and claim perfectly authentic bags are fakes, but then again, we don't know if the seller sent her the same bag in the photos??
> 
> 
> If it was me, I'd find another seller to buy from. She had a Hamilton in one of her sold listings that didn't look quite right to me. The shape of the bag was wrong.Also she is calling it Sapphire pink when Michael calls that color raspberry. If her bag is new with tags as listed, the correct color name on the tag would be 'raspberry', not sapphire pink, This is a red flag for me! Super fakes???   She may very well be selling these super fakes being made now that are almost identical to the real thing. What really bothers me is that she just opened up her account this year in 2015! She started out selling Kate Spade and has only recently started selling Michael Kors in the past few months. While most of her feedback is positive, that last feedback has me concerned, but there again, it is from a new ebay member who only has 23 feedbacks. She could very well be mistaken.
> 
> The bag in question has all the right specs on it. I am just suspicious of this seller and I personally would find another one that's been on eBay for several years with more experience with designer bags, but that's me. Up to you!   Perhaps the pros at this website could be more help with this one, as I am  just not real certain. This seller is very suspcious to me, but I am pretty particular who I buy from when it comes to designer bags. I prefer sellers who have been around for awhile. Also, wait for one of our other authenticators here, 'cdtracing'  or ' jojon21',  to chime in and see what they think.   Here s a link to a professional website that does Michael Kors evaluations.I use them when in doubt. I have used others but find this one to be more prompt with their replies. They are super knowledgeable as well.
> 
> http://www.*****************.com/


ah wow,..you are amazing.....to be honest, i didn't even go and look at their feedbacks. I just thought yes! WHITE MK selma messenger!! Finally! 

I never thought of people sending out the wrong bags than the pictured ones. I probably should be more careful online...I think Australia has a lot more fakes than I thought. If only there wasn't any taxes in the American ones, especially since its approximately $1AUS = $0.70US... and when I add the tax...its pretty much the same cost of buying at the stores. The only difference is I can't get the colour I want =/


I might leave this one as it is....=/ Appreciate it heaps. =) 


Just a quick question if you have time~
Are there actually such things as the super fake ones? =/ Who makes them? asia?


----------



## CinthiaZ

xStrawberryCake said:


> ah wow,..you are amazing.....to be honest, i didn't even go and look at their feedbacks. I just thought yes! WHITE MK selma messenger!! Finally!
> 
> I never thought of people sending out the wrong bags than the pictured ones. I probably should be more careful online...I think Australia has a lot more fakes than I thought. If only there wasn't any taxes in the American ones, especially since its approximately $1AUS = $0.70US... and when I add the tax...its pretty much the same cost of buying at the stores. The only difference is I can't get the colour I want =/
> 
> 
> I might leave this one as it is....=/ Appreciate it heaps. =)
> 
> 
> Just a quick question if you have time~
> Are there actually such things as the super fake ones? =/ Who makes them? asia?


Oh YES!! Super duper fakes that look so real it's scary! Yes, most likely out of Asia, but I am sure they're made all over. If they knew exactly where, they'd all be in prison as counterfeiting is illegal and done in sweat shops with kidnapped children they use for child slave labor.  

Feedback on eBay is so important. You do have a couple of good sellers i noticed that are selling authentic bags in Australia. I will PM you cuz not sure if I can post them here???


----------



## missy_g

Item name: Bronze Metallic Michael Kors Purse
Link: Poshmark http://******/1LPEEA5
Seller: jadesumrall
Who Took Pics: Seller
History of Bag: Carries for one year so used 
Comments: I already bought this but I'm questioning the authenticity. I think I got ahead of myself because of the price. I didn't ask for a date code. The lining and lack of a leather trim bothers me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

missy_g said:


> Item name: Bronze Metallic Michael Kors Purse
> Link: Poshmark http://******/1LPEEA5
> Seller: jadesumrall
> Who Took Pics: Seller
> History of Bag: Carries for one year so used
> Comments: I already bought this but I'm questioning the authenticity. I think I got ahead of myself because of the price. I didn't ask for a date code. The lining and lack of a leather trim bothers me.
> View attachment 3157887
> 
> View attachment 3157888
> 
> View attachment 3157889


This bag appears to be authentic. It is an MK style and all the markings shown, are correct.


----------



## missy_g

CinthiaZ said:


> This bag appears to be authentic. It is an MK style and all the markings shown, are correct.




Thank you . The lack of a leather trim around the pockets worried me. My intent is to strip the Metallic and dye it.


----------



## cdtracing

missy_g said:


> Item name: Bronze Metallic Michael Kors Purse
> Link: Poshmark http://******/1LPEEA5
> Seller: jadesumrall
> Who Took Pics: Seller
> History of Bag: Carries for one year so used
> Comments: I already bought this but I'm questioning the authenticity. I think I got ahead of myself because of the price. I didn't ask for a date code. The lining and lack of a leather trim bothers me.
> View attachment 3157887
> 
> View attachment 3157888
> 
> View attachment 3157889





CinthiaZ said:


> This bag appears to be authentic. It is an MK style and all the markings shown, are correct.



I agree with CinthiaZ.  This appears to be authentic.  Everything looks correct on it.


----------



## missy_g

cdtracing said:


> I agree with CinthiaZ.  This appears to be authentic.  Everything looks correct on it.




Thank you . Like I said, the pockets weren't trimmed so I wasn't sure. 
I'm new to MK so I have to do some more research. For the most part I can tell a fake bag from real if it's in my hands, it's just a bit harder when it's just a picture


----------



## CinthiaZ

missy_g said:


> Thank you . Like I said, the pockets weren't trimmed so I wasn't sure.
> I'm new to MK so I have to do some more research. For the most part I can tell a fake bag from real if it's in my hands, it's just a bit harder when it's just a picture


There are many MK bags that do not have leather trim on the pockets.Happy to assist!


----------



## squareroutes

May I get the following authenticated please?

Item: MK Selma large 
Seller: Hafiiz01
Item no: 262096681379
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262096681379&alt=web 

I'm shopping from my mobile, hope I've typed the format correctly!


----------



## cdtracing

squareroutes said:


> May I get the following authenticated please?
> 
> Item: MK Selma large
> Seller: Hafiiz01
> Item no: 262096681379
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262096681379&alt=web
> 
> I'm shopping from my mobile, hope I've typed the format correctly!



From the pictures provided from the listing, it's authentic.  Everything looks correct.


----------



## squareroutes

Awesome! I really appreciate the work you ladies do here. Thanks for that.


----------



## cdtracing

squareroutes said:


> Awesome! I really appreciate the work you ladies do here. Thanks for that.



You're welcome.


----------



## Handbaglover222

Michael Kors dark dune tote bag
Item number 272019821303
EBay seller Macazza*
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...821303?hash=item3f55a512f7:g:TWIAAOSwl9BWI425


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> Michael Kors dark dune tote bag
> Item number 272019821303
> EBay seller Macazza*
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...821303?hash=item3f55a512f7:g:TWIAAOSwl9BWI425



From the pictures provided in the listing, this appears to be authentic.  To be 100% sure, I would need to see a picture of the made in country interior tag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

squareroutes said:


> May I get the following authenticated please?
> 
> Item: MK Selma large
> Seller: Hafiiz01
> Item no: 262096681379
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262096681379&alt=web
> 
> I'm shopping from my mobile, hope I've typed the format correctly!





cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided from the listing, it's authentic.  Everything looks correct.


  +1, Agreed!  From pics provided bag appears to be authentic.


----------



## Indigowaters

Item: Michael Kors large Selma blush
Listing number: 321893781320
Seller: myworldoffashion 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...781320?hash=item4af25d4f48:g:azYAAOSwAYtWHtTV


----------



## cdtracing

Indigowaters said:


> Item: Michael Kors large Selma blush
> Listing number: 321893781320
> Seller: myworldoffashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...781320?hash=item4af25d4f48:g:azYAAOSwAYtWHtTV



It's authentic.


----------



## missywinter

Hope all the authenticator can help me with this bag, i am a newbie in such a brand

*. SERIAL NUMBER: 30s4gtvs6l

  * Link (if available):

  * Seller: 

  * Who took the pictures: me

  * History of the bag: brand new

  * Comments : bought from online, want to know isit authentic, if is not, i can return back to the seller  

Let me know if need more pics cos some packaging i cannot take out as wry is fake and if take out cannt be refund


----------



## cdtracing

missywinter said:


> View attachment 3162723
> View attachment 3162724
> View attachment 3162725
> View attachment 3162726
> View attachment 3162727
> View attachment 3162729
> View attachment 3162730
> View attachment 3162731
> View attachment 3162732
> View attachment 3162733
> 
> 
> Hope all the authenticator can help me with this bag, i am a newbie in such a brand
> 
> *. SERIAL NUMBER: 30s4gtvs6l
> 
> * Link (if available):
> 
> * Seller:
> 
> * Who took the pictures: me
> 
> * History of the bag: brand new
> 
> * Comments : bought from online, want to know isit authentic, if is not, i can return back to the seller
> 
> Let me know if need more pics cos some packaging i cannot take out as wry is fake and if take out cannt be refund



From the pictures provided, it appears authentic.


----------



## missywinter

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided, it appears authentic.




Thank you any telltale sign that might be fake or erm do i need to provide more picture?


----------



## cdtracing

No, the pictures provided were enough.

But if you're really worried, you can go to *****************.com & for a small fee, can evaluate your bag & provide you with a certificate. They specialize in MK.


----------



## missywinter

cdtracing said:


> No, the pictures provided were enough.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're really worried, you can go to *****************.com & for a small fee, can evaluate your bag & provide you with a certificate. They specialize in MK.




Thank you


----------



## nycnftm

Hello I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate a bag.  I emailed ***************** dot com and never heard back.  They seem to authenticate auctions and I didn;t see where they authenticate so I can list it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/49765070@N06/sets/72157660166942575/


----------



## CinthiaZ

nycnftm said:


> Hello I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate a bag.  I emailed ***************** dot com and never heard back.  They seem to authenticate auctions and I didn;t see where they authenticate so I can list it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/49765070@N06/sets/72157660166942575/


Please allow the site we sent you to, at least 24 hours to respond. If you go to their order page they do offer post purchase evaluations for sellers. It is fairly simple to understand. Not sure what you missed?? Here is the link to their order page ( below) .  I, as a seller, use them all the time. They are very prompt and I am sure they will get back to you, if they haven't already Also, please see my signature for my authenticity requirements.Please know that ebay and PayPal do not accept authentications from a public forum, as valid. It MUST be from a paid professional. 

http://*****************.com/OrderAuthenticate.html


----------



## cdtracing

nycnftm said:


> Hello I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate a bag.  I emailed ***************** dot com and never heard back.  They seem to authenticate auctions and I didn;t see where they authenticate so I can list it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/49765070@N06/sets/72157660166942575/



When did you email them?  They need time to respond.  Their order page has pre purchase evaluations for buyers who are looking to buy a bag & post purchase evaluations for sellers & for those who have already bought their bags.  I believe the post purchase evaluation is $15 & this evaluation will come with a certificate as to whether it's authentic or not.  I also think their site has a bulk rate for sellers as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

nycnftm said:


> Hello I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate a bag.  I emailed ***************** dot com and never heard back.  They seem to authenticate auctions and I didn;t see where they authenticate so I can list it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/49765070@N06/sets/72157660166942575/





cdtracing said:


> When did you email them?  They need time to respond.  Their order page has pre purchase evaluations for buyers who are looking to buy a bag & post purchase evaluations for sellers & for those who have already bought their bags.  I believe the post purchase evaluation is $15 & this evaluation will come with a certificate as to whether it's authentic or not.  I also think their site has a bulk rate for sellers as well.




Yes, they do have a bulk rate which is very reasonable. Only 5.00 per bag, for ten or more bags! I use them all the time to sell my bags on ebay and my buyers really appreciate getting a certificate of authenticity with their bags. It has helped my sales tremendously even though I don't really need them as I am an authenticator myself, but how do my buyers know that?  ******************* lets me put their official SEAL of approval in my listings, and this really helps my sales big time! 

So I pay a professional and let me tell you, I get good money for my bags. Buyers really like knowing they purchased an authentic bag, and as we all know, there are WAY too many fakes on ebay! My listings stand out from the rest because I bother to get this done. Is a small price to pay for the success I have received and I credit the fact of having all of my bags professionally authenticated, to be number one reason. 

I won't list anything without having proof. I had ONE bad experience from a lady trying to claim the bag she bought from me was fake. eBay sent me to *****************.com to get proof, and I have been using them ever since. They are one of only TWO websites that even evaluate Michael Kors. I found the other one to be way too slow. Authentictors R Us guarantees a 24 hour or less response time and have always come through!  I am wondering if you contacted them correctly?  Did you use the correct email??


----------



## nycnftm

yes thanks to this thread they responded. I will be buying the bulk rate. I was using Carol Diva b4 but this sounds cheaper. Thanks for the tip


----------



## CinthiaZ

nycnftm said:


> yes thanks to this thread they responded. I will be buying the bulk rate. I was using Carol Diva b4 but this sounds cheaper. Thanks for the tip


You are very welcome, however, I doubt them responding,  had anything to do with this thread,  or if they even know about this thread? They are too busy to fool around on any forums! lol!  I WISH they would join us here. We could really use their help sometimes. They always respond and usually right away. I have never waited more than an hour for them to get back to me. I have used other sites that never responded at all, and when they did, it was several days later! I can't wait that long for anything! lol!


----------



## acm1134

nycnftm said:


> Hello I was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate a bag.  I emailed ***************** dot com and never heard back.  They seem to authenticate auctions and I didn;t see where they authenticate so I can list it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/49765070@N06/sets/72157660166942575/


I'm going to say not authentic


----------



## FAINA

Hello! I want to order this bag 
1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161747784722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
or
2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/371470556877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Please help me authenticate a bag. I doubt the dust bag and silver hardware


----------



## handbaghuntress

FAINA said:


> Hello! I want to order this bag
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161747784722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> or
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/371470556877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please help me authenticate a bag. I doubt the dust bag and silver hardware




That's the newer style dustbag


----------



## cdtracing

FAINA said:


> Hello! I want to order this bag
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161747784722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> or
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/371470556877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please help me authenticate a bag. I doubt the dust bag and silver hardware



Normally, I don't evaluate bags for members with a post count under 25 & do not participate on the forums except to get free authentications.  *Please explore the forum & read the threads that interest you & post on them.  There is a fountain of knowledge here that is helpful to everyone.  I like for members to participate & contribute to the forum.  Since I volunteer my time, I do not think this is a lot to ask.*

That being said,  as far as the first bag is concerned, it looks ok from the pictures but I cannot say without a doubt without seeing clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heat stamp, made in country tag, or paperwork.  The seller has not provided pictures of these.

The second bag is authentic & the dust bag is the newer style dust bag that has been out for a couple of years.  This color bag does come with silver hardware.

As I have said, *please* participate on this forum on topics that interest you.  If you still have doubts, you can go to *****************.com & they can tell you for sure for a small fee for a Pre-Purchase authentication.


----------



## FAINA

cdtracing said:


> The second bag is authentic & the dust bag is the newer style dust bag that has been out for a couple of years.  This color bag does come with silver hardware.





handbaghuntress said:


> That's the newer style dustbag



Thank you very much


----------



## CinthiaZ

FAINA said:


> Hello! I want to order this bag
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161747784722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> or
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/371470556877?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Please help me authenticate a bag. I doubt the dust bag and silver hardware





handbaghuntress said:


> That's the newer style dustbag





cdtracing said:


> Normally, I don't evaluate bags for members with a post count under 25 & do not participate on the forums except to get free authentications.  *Please explore the forum & read the threads that interest you & post on them.  There is a fountain of knowledge here that is helpful to everyone.  I like for members to participate & contribute to the forum.  Since I volunteer my time, I do not think this is a lot to ask.*
> 
> That being said,  as far as the first bag is concerned, it looks ok from the pictures but I cannot say without a doubt without seeing clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heat stamp, made in country tag, or paperwork.  The seller has not provided pictures of these.
> 
> The second bag is authentic & the dust bag is the newer style dust bag that has been out for a couple of years.  This color bag does come with silver hardware.
> 
> As I have said, *please* participate on this forum on topics that interest you.  If you still have doubts, you can go to *****************.com & they can tell you for sure for a small fee for a Pre-Purchase authentication.



Also, the rules on the first page of this thread, require authenticators to have at least a 500 post count before they can authenticate here. Please read the rules on first page of this thread. . I am sure folks just want to help, but qualifications are necessary, both for inquiries,  and as authenticators. Thank you.


----------



## handbaghuntress

CinthiaZ said:


> Also, the rules on the first page of this thread, require authenticators to have at least a 500 post count before they can authenticate here. Please read the rules on first page of this thread. . I am sure folks just want to help, but qualifications are necessary, both for inquiries,  and as authenticators. Thank you.




Ok I got the point. Just trying to help someone since it seems like help isn't just given easily here. I sometimes feel bad for people that want help but don't meet the qualifications. I have been on the purse forum for quite some time but don't post 24/7. I feel that is probably the case for a lot of people that want help. Obviously they know where to go for help so they probably are members that just lurk around here as I do. It's a shame there isn't a more friendly open place for authentications that don't have a bunch of qualifications to meet or a price being charged for help.


----------



## Swanky

Hello!  
We don't allow people w/ under 500 posts and proven knowledge of the brand to actually authenticate.  However, making a comment about a dustbag being a new style or old isn't exactly authenticating IMO. . . 
I think intention is always something important to keep in mind.
Let's all try and be friendly and thoughtful and continue to make this forum fantastic!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hello!
> We don't allow people w/ under 500 posts and proven knowledge of the brand to actually authenticate.  However, making a comment about a dustbag being a new style or old isn't exactly authenticating IMO. . .
> I think intention is always something important to keep in mind.
> Let's all try and be friendly and thoughtful and continue to make this forum fantastic!




Yeah not once did I say it was or wasn't authentic I just mentioned about the dustbag. Won't don't it again though!


----------



## CinthiaZ

handbaghuntress said:


> Ok I got the point. Just trying to help someone since it seems like help isn't just given easily here. I sometimes feel bad for people that want help but don't meet the qualifications. I have been on the purse forum for quite some time but don't post 24/7. I feel that is probably the case for a lot of people that want help. Obviously they know where to go for help so they probably are members that just lurk around here as I do. It's a shame there isn't a more friendly open place for authentications that don't have a bunch of qualifications to meet or a price being charged for help.


Why would you say it is not easy to get help here? We help freely and easily here all the time here and have stopped hundreds of posters from buying fake handbags for several years. I just require that you be a participating member of this forum with at least a 25 post count. Not those who just join the TPF to get a freebie, or primarily use this forum for free authentications only. At one time, for a couple years in fact,  we use to help everyone and anyone, but it got out of hand and we had to set some guidelines. We looked at what other authenticators in other brands were doing and took ideas from the more experienced of them, and decided to follow their format, which has made things run much smoother here.

 It's like you said yourself, one be can't be here 24/ 7!. It cut down the dozens of requests we were getting every single day. People were just joining this forum to get a free authentication! Do you have time for this every single day??  We HAD to get it under control. So we decided to help participating, regular members of the forum only.

Sometimes we will check a posters previous posts, and see that every single one of them is for an authentication only. They do not participate here in any other way.  These people are clearly sellers MAKING MONEY, that should be using an authentication service.There are professionals for this and we do not wish to take any business away from them. A 25 post count minimum is hardly unreasonable or making anything difficult for anyone. . We are here for our wonderful, participating members of this forum ONLY, including yourself. If you ever did what we have been doing for years, you would understand better and your sympathies would be for us, not for some newbie that just joined for a freebie. This can be a very thankless, unappreciated job apparently.  Many other authenticators here on the TPF , in other brands,  have these same requirements in their threads, and we actually followed their format, believing it to be a good idea.It has worked very well for us.


----------



## Swanky

I'm going to respectfully ask that we get back on topic   <- me begging, lol


----------



## handbaghuntress

CinthiaZ said:


> Why would you say it is not easy to get help here? We help freely and easily here all the time here and have stopped hundreds of posters from buying fake handbags. I just require that you be a participating member of this forum with at least a 25 post count. Not those who just join to get a freebie, or primarily use this forum for free authentications only. At one time, for a couple years in fact,  we use to help everyone and anyone, but it got out of hand and we had to set some guidelines. We looked at what other authenticators in other brands were doing and took ideas from the more experienced of them, and decided to follow their format, which has made thing run much smoother here.
> 
> Like you said yourself, one be can't be here 24/ 7. It cut down the dozens of requests we were getting every single day. People were just joining this forum to get a free authentication! Do you have time for this every single day??  We HAD to get it under control. So we decided to help participating, regular members of the forum only.
> 
> Sometimes we will check a posters previous posts, and see that every single one of them is for an authentication only. They do not participate here in any other way.  These people are clearly sellers MAKING MONEY, that should be using an authentication service.There are professionals for this and we do not wish to take any business away from them. A 25 post count minimum is hardly unreasonable. We are here for our wonderful, participating members of this forum ONLY, including you. Many other authenticators here on the TPF , in other brands,  have these same requirements in their threads, and we actually followed their format, believing it to be a good idea.It has worked very well for us.




I fully understand there needed to be some type of guidelines. I just didn't think that it was that big of a deal to make a comment on a dustbag. I in no way said anything about it being authentic or fake. I have seen countless times people that never got answered or ones that wouldn't even be looked at because they didn't have 25 posts. So if someone joined and then decided to make a purchase and wanted it authenticated first to be sure if they don't know much about the brand shouldn't be allowed? That just seems wrong to me. Oh well life goes on...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm going to respectfully ask that we get back on topic   <- me begging, lol


I agree. Will do. Thanks for trying to help, as always.


----------



## Swanky

Last I'll say on this and then any OT posts will be removed. . . 

We highly value the time our volunteers give to authenticating and as such we support them in choosing who they feel most comfortable helping.  Some don't mind if you have 10 posts and each one of them are asking for help, others feel taken for granted if people only ask for help and don't really ever contribute to our amazing community.  Either way, we support them!

Additionally, ALL members are valued as well so we need to make sure EVERYONE is always kind and patient and tolerant and remembering that we're each unique and not always in agreement. . .  but ALWAYS respectful!  Hopefully each were heard just enough that we can move forward now with an attempt at understanding other views.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Authenticate for me please. My husband and I were walking in our local flea market and came across a cute clutch and a hamilton SHW. I paid $10 for the clutch and $20 for the hamilton.The hamilton shows lots of wear.


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like you got an authentic Michael Kors Berkley clutch.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Authenticate for me please. My husband and I were walking in our local flea market and came across a cute clutch and a hamilton SHW. I paid $10 for the clutch and $20 for the hamilton.The hamilton shows lots of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174061
> View attachment 3174062
> View attachment 3174063
> View attachment 3174064
> View attachment 3174065
> View attachment 3174066
> View attachment 3174067


They are both authentic. The Berkley Clutch and the Hamilton, which is from 2011. Good deal! Wow! Just the Hamilton Lock & Key sells for 65.00 on eBay!


----------



## myvillarreal26

cdtracing said:


> Looks like you got an authentic Michael Kors Berkley clutch.







CinthiaZ said:


> They are both authentic. The Berkley Clutch and the Hamilton, which is from 2011. Good deal! Wow! Just the Hamilton Lock & Key sells for 65.00 on eBay!




Yay! Thanks! I knew I got these for a steal! [emoji33][emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> They are both authentic. The Berkley Clutch and the Hamilton, which is from 2011. Good deal! Wow! Just the Hamilton Lock & Key sells for 65.00 on eBay!



Yes, the Hamilton is as well.  Finally got to see the pictures of the Hamilton.  My laptop is acting hinkie today & is either slow to load pics or not loading all of them.  Must be a Halloween Haint in my laptop today. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the Hamilton is as well.  Finally got to see the pictures of the Hamilton.  My laptop is acting hinkie today & is either slow to load pics or not loading all of them.  Must be a Halloween Haint in my laptop today. LOL


lol!!  Try clearing your cookies. Sometimes that helps. Hope you have a wonderful Halloween! Please post a pic of your costume if you are dressing up??  I am going to be a "Ding Bat'! LMAO!!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Hi everyone, I am thinking about buying a jet set tote but would like it authenticated first if possible please.

This is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...045716?hash=item2a5aec0d14:g:DIUAAOSwo0JWLlHz

It is on eBay, seller name Elizvin
Dark dune jet set zip tote.
I have asked for pics of the made in tag

Also I wonder would anyone be able to help me work out what size this bag is. The seller has told me the dimensions are: height 10 inches, 11 inches wide but extends to 16, and 4 inch depth. Is this the small, medium or large size? I've tried comparing the dimensions to those listed online but they don't match up??

Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about buying a jet set tote but would like it authenticated first if possible please.
> 
> This is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...045716?hash=item2a5aec0d14:g:DIUAAOSwo0JWLlHz
> 
> It is on eBay, seller name Elizvin
> Dark dune jet set zip tote.
> I have asked for pics of the made in tag
> 
> Also I wonder would anyone be able to help me work out what size this bag is. The seller has told me the dimensions are: height 10 inches, 11 inches wide but extends to 16, and 4 inch depth. Is this the small, medium or large size? I've tried comparing the dimensions to those listed online but they don't match up??
> 
> Thank you in advance



From the pictures provided by the listing, this appears to be an authentic Jet Set Top-Zip Tote.  Measurements in the listing are consistent with the measurements on MK's official website.  It is not the Large size.  I see no red flags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about buying a jet set tote but would like it authenticated first if possible please.
> 
> This is the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...045716?hash=item2a5aec0d14:g:DIUAAOSwo0JWLlHz
> 
> It is on eBay, seller name Elizvin
> Dark dune jet set zip tote.
> I have asked for pics of the made in tag
> 
> Also I wonder would anyone be able to help me work out what size this bag is. The seller has told me the dimensions are: height 10 inches, 11 inches wide but extends to 16, and 4 inch depth. Is this the small, medium or large size? I've tried comparing the dimensions to those listed online but they don't match up??
> 
> Thank you in advance






cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided by the listing, this appears to be an authentic Jet Set Top-Zip Tote.  Measurements in the listing are consistent with the measurements on MK's official website.  It is not the Large size.  I see no red flags.[/QUO





cdtracing said:


> _*
> For this one I am leery of this low feedback seller, from a country that is over flooded with fakes. Also, this seller has not sold designer handbags before, and only has a low 34 feedback score. of which maybe one is for a handbag. This is always a red flag for me. But that's just me??
> 
> So in this case,if it were ME,  I would definitely need to see the interior Made in Country tag, heat stamp and interior lining of this bag.. With the pics provided so far it looks good, but with this seller, I would email and ask for those pics. We see a lot of fakes sold from this type of situation, especially with all the "super fakes" in those countries.*_


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
I bought it at a local thrift. 
I took the photos.
I'd appreciate any info like name, style # and age if possible.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> I bought it at a local thrift.
> I took the photos.
> I'd appreciate any info like name, style # and age if possible.
> Thanks in advance!


This is a beautiful, authentic vintage MK bag. They were so well made in this time period, which would be about the late 80's, early 90s. Definitely authentic and a great find! Love the scalloped edges on the leather. Very detailed and nice!


----------



## JOODLZ

CinthiaZ said:


> This is a beautiful, authentic vintage MK bag. They were so well made in this time period, which would be about the late 80's, early 90s. Definitely authentic and a great find! Love the scalloped edges on the leather. Very detailed and nice!



Thank you so much...I'm thrilled! I watched and waited til it was marked down from $19.99 to $9.99 and grabbed it, feeling confident, quality-wise that it was the real deal.
The front turnlock plate was tarnshed, but came up nicely with silver polish. Now for some conditioning


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> I bought it at a local thrift.
> I took the photos.
> I'd appreciate any info like name, style # and age if possible.
> Thanks in advance!





CinthiaZ said:


> This is a beautiful, authentic vintage MK bag. They were so well made in this time period, which would be about the late 80's, early 90s. Definitely authentic and a great find! Love the scalloped edges on the leather. Very detailed and nice!



Yes, this is definitely an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  What a find!  The detailing is exquisite.  As CinthiaZ has stated, looks to be from late 80's to early 90's.  These older vintage bags are so well made & it's condition is excellent!   You found a treasure!!
I don't think this bag had an actual name.  Many of his vintage bags from this time period didn't.


----------



## CinthiaZ

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> I bought it at a local thrift.
> I took the photos.
> I'd appreciate any info like name, style # and age if possible.
> Thanks in advance!





cdtracing said:


> Yes, this is definitely an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  What a find!  The detailing is exquisite.  As CinthiaZ has stated, looks to be from late 80's to early 90's.  These older vintage bags are so well made & it's condition is excellent!   You found a treasure!!
> I don't think this bag had an actual name.  Many of his vintage bags from this time period didn't.




Yes, that's correct about the style names. Many MK bags even now, are not from a particular collection and will often just be a satchel or a tote. This one would be called an MK Studded Satchel and that's about it. It slightly resembles the Joplin series, but not quite.


----------



## Handbaglover222

CinthiaZ said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures provided by the listing, this appears to be an authentic Jet Set Top-Zip Tote.  Measurements in the listing are consistent with the measurements on MK's official website.  It is not the Large size.  I see no red flags.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> For this one I am leery of this low feedback seller, from a country that is over flooded with fakes. Also, this seller has not sold designer handbags before, and only has a low 34 feedback score. of which maybe one is for a handbag. This is always a red flag for me. But that's just me??
> 
> So in this case,if it were ME,  I would definitely need to see the interior Made in Country tag, heat stamp and interior lining of this bag.. With the pics provided so far it looks good, but with this seller, I would email and ask for those pics. We see a lot of fakes sold from this type of situation, especially with all the "super fakes" in those countries.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, so helpful. I have asked the seller for more photographs and will attach them below:
Click to expand...


----------



## Handbaglover222

Handbaglover222 said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, so helpful. I have asked the seller for more photographs and will attach them below:
Click to expand...


----------



## Handbaglover222

Handbaglover222 said:


> Sorry it's not letting me post them all together...


----------



## Handbaglover222

Last one


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, so helpful. I have asked the seller for more photographs and will attach them below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not letting me post them all together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's authentic.  Everything is correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Handbaglover222

cdtracing said:


> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's authentic.  Everything is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much  do fakes usually not copy the bag to these same standards?
> 
> Also does anyone know if Michael Kors has the colours dune AND dark dune? Or only dark dune? Ive realised this one says dune but I thought it was dark dune
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tetsubean

Good morning everyone,

Item: Michael kors Austin Bag
Seller: karloc
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201455666708?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I bought this item last minute on eBay but I looked it up in a Google search and come up with replica sites  can someone please take a look and let me know if I will be returning this? I sent a question to the seller asking if it's real but he/she might not know...?

Thank you,

Tetsubean


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this is definitely an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  What a find!  The detailing is exquisite.  As CinthiaZ has stated, looks to be from late 80's to early 90's.  These older vintage bags are so well made & it's condition is excellent!   You found a treasure!!
> I don't think this bag had an actual name.  Many of his vintage bags from this time period didn't.



Thanks for your comments...yes, it's a treasure...and a lovely addition to my small collection of MK's.



CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that's correct about the style names. Many MK bags even now, are not from a particular collection and will often just be a satchel or a tote. This one would be called an MK Studded Satchel and that's about it. It slightly resembles the Joplin series, but not quite.



Thanks for the name info...the studs are actually faceted so I'll get out the silver polish again and see if I can make them sparkle a little more


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much  do fakes usually not copy the bag to these same standards?
> 
> Also does anyone know if Michael Kors has the colours dune AND dark dune? Or only dark dune? Ive realised this one says dune but I thought it was dark dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag says Dk Dune meaning Dark Dune.  Counterfeiters make copies of bags using cheap materials & often times, child labor.  The cheaper they can copy the bag, the more money to be made.  They try to copy the bag as closely as they can but there are tell tale signs.  We do not divulge what we look at or why we determine something as fake because counterfeiters read these sites so they can find out how to make better fakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

tetsubean said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Item: Michael kors Austin Bag
> Seller: karloc
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201455666708?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I bought this item last minute on eBay but I looked it up in a Google search and come up with replica sites  can someone please take a look and let me know if I will be returning this? I sent a question to the seller asking if it's real but he/she might not know...?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tetsubean



There are not enough pictures offered in the listing to evaluate.  We need to see clear pictures of the interior, the interior stitching, the made in country/date tags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK, sincce the seller did cooperate and send you these pics, I feel more comfortable stating it is authentic. Those are the  correct interior markings. The bag is authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tetsubean said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Item: Michael kors Austin Bag
> Seller: karloc
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201455666708?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I bought this item last minute on eBay but I looked it up in a Google search and come up with replica sites  can someone please take a look and let me know if I will be returning this? I sent a question to the seller asking if it's real but he/she might not know...?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tetsubean


I am familiar with this bag and I believe it to be authentic. This is a Michael Kor Austiin tote and from the pics provided, it appears authentic to me. While more pics of the made in country tag would be helpful, I am fairly certain the bag is authententic and there is no need to return it. This seller has over 1200  positive feedback for selling authentic bags over the years and appears to value her account. None of her past or present listing are fakes. The pics provided have all the correct markings for the Austin tote.


----------



## tetsubean

CinthiaZ said:


> I am familiar with this bag and I believe it to be authentic. This is a Michael Kor Austiin tote and from the pics provided, it appears authentic to me. While more pics of the made in country tag would be helpful, I am fairly certain the bag is authententic and there is no need to return it. This seller has over 1200  positive feedback for selling authentic bags over the years and appears to value her account. None of her past or present listing are fakes. The pics provided have all the correct markings for the Austin tote.



Thank you both for responding. I panicked because I saw the purse about 10 minutes before the listing was ending so I did very little research. What freaked me out was all of the replicas that came up this morning when I typed in "Austin". I do understand that more/better pictures are necessary for determining true authentication. I appreciate your looking and passing on your thoughts. I was relieved to see that the seller has outstanding ratings. That did make me feel better. Thank you again


----------



## CinthiaZ

tetsubean said:


> Thank you both for responding. I panicked because I saw the purse about 10 minutes before the listing was ending so I did very little research. What freaked me out was all of the replicas that came up this morning when I typed in "Austin". I do understand that more/better pictures are necessary for determining true authentication. I appreciate your looking and passing on your thoughts. I was relieved to see that the seller has outstanding ratings. That did make me feel better. Thank you again


At least I was able to see the heat stamp and lining, which lok good, plus the rest of the pics show the bag as all the correct markings. Between that and the seller's rating, I don't see any red flags here and am certain the bag is authentic. You'll be able to tell better once you receive it. The leather on these bags is amazing as I own a black one and just love it. Hope you will post pics in the 'show us your MK bags' thread when it arrive!


----------



## Handbaglover222

cdtracing said:


> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tag says Dk Dune meaning Dark Dune.  Counterfeiters make copies of bags using cheap materials & often times, child labor.  The cheaper they can copy the bag, the more money to be made.  They try to copy the bag as closely as they can but there are tell tale signs.  We do not divulge what we look at or why we determine something as fake because counterfeiters read these sites so they can find out how to make better fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I have wanted this bag for ages but dark dune seems impossible to find! I ended up winning it on eBay for £170 which I'm pretty happy with as it's new
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Handbaglover222

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, sincce the seller did cooperate and send you these pics, I feel more comfortable stating it is authentic. Those are the  correct interior markings. The bag is authentic.



Thank you very much for your help, the service you and others provide here is fantastic and really helps people to avoid giving their money to counterfeits! I won the bag for £170


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> Thank you very much for your help, the service you and others provide here is fantastic and really helps people to avoid giving their money to counterfeits! I won the bag for £170


Good deal!  Is nice to hear comments of appreciation. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbaglover222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I have wanted this bag for ages but dark dune seems impossible to find! I ended up winning it on eBay for £170 which I'm pretty happy with as it's new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Can you please tell me if this jet set med tote is authentic.  it's got the logo on the buckles, but not on the feet.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Can you please tell me if this jet set med tote is authentic.  it's got the logo on the buckles, but not on the feet.


It looks fine to me. Do you have the source of where it was purchased??  Please read the guidelines on first page for requirements. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Can you please tell me if this jet set med tote is authentic.  it's got the logo on the buckles, but not on the feet.



Looks good to me as well.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks fine to me. Do you have the source of where it was purchased??  Please read the guidelines on first page for requirements. Thank you.





cdtracing said:


> Looks good to me as well.



I purchased it second hand, so unsure of where it was originally bought. 
I took the photos.  The bag looked OK to me except I thought the feetmon the bottom were supposed to be stamped with Michael kors as well so it threw me off.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I purchased it second hand, so unsure of where it was originally bought.
> I took the photos.  The bag looked OK to me except I thought the feetmon the bottom were supposed to be stamped with Michael kors as well so it threw me off.


The "engraved feet on all MK bags" is another common misconception. Many do not have engraving on the feet. The outlet Hamilton is a perfect example of one of many MK styles that don't have the engraving on the feet.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

CinthiaZ said:


> The "engraved feet on all MK bags" is another common misconception. Many do not have engraving on the feet. The outlet Hamilton is a perfect example of one of many MK styles that don't have the engraving on the feet.



Many thanks for your help.


----------



## tetsubean

CinthiaZ said:


> At least I was able to see the heat stamp and lining, which lok good, plus the rest of the pics show the bag as all the correct markings. Between that and the seller's rating, I don't see any red flags here and am certain the bag is authentic. You'll be able to tell better once you receive it. The leather on these bags is amazing as I own a black one and just love it. Hope you will post pics in the 'show us your MK bags' thread when it arrive!



Hi, just wanted to say thanks! The bag arrived and the leather is amazing as you said it would be. I will be posting photos in the show us your MK bags soon


----------



## CinthiaZ

tetsubean said:


> Hi, just wanted to say thanks! The bag arrived and the leather is amazing as you said it would be. I will be posting photos in the show us your MK bags soon


You're welcome. Yes , the Austin has beautiful leather on it. Will look forward to your pics. Enjoy!


----------



## lola36

HI I was invited to this site by my fb friend  Love that you have good information.  
I asked my fb friend if this bag is a harper but she wasn't sure. 
pics attached   plastic tag made in china 1307    thank you


----------



## trefusisgirl

lola36 said:


> HI I was invited to this site by my fb friend  Love that you have good information.
> I asked my fb friend if this bag is a harper but she wasn't sure.
> pics attached   plastic tag made in china 1307    thank you




Hi, this is the wrong place on the forum for this question.  There is a dedicated thread entitled "please help me identify this Michael Kors."  If you post your question there, someone may be able to help you with your request.

If you require help with authenticating a bag we respectfully ask that you have at least a minimum of 25 posts on the forum prior to making a request.  This is because this gives you the opportunity to get the feel of the site and how it operates.  It's great way of seeing the other threads that are available to members as well.  There really is all sorts on here, not just bags.

We also ask that if looking for authenication those requesting check back to page 1 of this thread to see what we require photos wise, etc.


----------



## lola36

I need help to authenticate this mk handbag






this is from a private seller  plastic tag states made in china   AP-1307

would appreciate all opinions   wondering if this is a Harper.   
thank you


----------



## trefusisgirl

lola36 said:


> I need help to authenticate this mk handbag
> View attachment 3182741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182742
> 
> 
> this is from a private seller  plastic tag states made in china   AP-1307
> 
> would appreciate all opinions   wondering if this is a Harper.
> thank you



Hello, I did respond to your previous post about this bag.  If you are looking to confirm the model of the bag, please post in our "Identify this Michael Kors" thread.  

If you are looking for authentication, as stated previously and in the authenticators signatures, we only give authentications for posters who have 25 posts or more and it is from a current open eBay listing.  If you are using TPF app on a phone, I know that this doesn't show up, but on a computer you will see each authenticator for Kors has the same signature.

Page 1 of this thread gives the requirements for what is needed to authenticate and the photos you have posted would not be enough.

*As this is from a private seller, your best bet is for a small fee of 7.50 you can ask a professional authentication service, www.*****************.com to authenticate the bag for you.  *


----------



## trefusisgirl

lola36 said:


> I need help to authenticate this mk handbag
> View attachment 3182741
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182742
> 
> 
> this is from a private seller  plastic tag states made in china   AP-1307
> 
> would appreciate all opinions   wondering if this is a Harper.
> thank you



This is the link for the identify thread on here that I have mentioned (this will not give you an authentication, but you may be able to confirm the style of bag):-

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433-50.html


----------



## lola36

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello, I did respond to your previous post about this bag.  If you are looking to confirm the model of the bag, please post in our "Identify this Michael Kors" thread.
> 
> If you are looking for authentication, as stated previously and in the authenticators signatures, we only give authentications for posters who have 25 posts or more and it is from a current open eBay listing.  If you are using TPF app on a phone, I know that this doesn't show up, but on a computer you will see each authenticator for Kors has the same signature.
> 
> Page 1 of this thread gives the requirements for what is needed to authenticate and the photos you have posted would not be enough.
> 
> *As this is from a private seller, your best bet is for a small fee of 7.50 you can ask a professional authentication service, www.*****************.com to authenticate the bag for you.  *


HI thanks for the link but do not see this purse  the plastic says AP-1307   I was told that this is the month and year so not sure what to think    also told that the AP represents the style   not sure if thats true..  any advice is appreciated


----------



## trefusisgirl

lola36 said:


> HI thanks for the link but do not see this purse  the plastic says AP-1307   I was told that this is the month and year so not sure what to think    also told that the AP represents the style   not sure if thats true..  any advice is appreciated



Hi, no you need to click on the link and then enter your message and photos to ask other TPF members if they are able to help with identifying the style of the bag.

My advice would be as before, go to the authenticators I previously recommended to you for an authentication on this bag.

There are various things that can be ascertained from looking at the photos we ask to be listed.  But, you do not have the required amount of posts, nor the required photos.

Please refer to the previous three posts I have made to you, which I feel are clear for you to move forward.

Be aware that Facebook sales offer you the buyer, no protection.


----------



## kernflame

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


Item: NWT Authentic Michael Kors Essex Large Shoulder Tote Crossbody Bag Dark Khaki
Listing number:
Seller: only.one.shopping
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...605291?hash=item2a5a99096b:g:5fUAAOSw14xWJU-G
Comments: please help me authenticate this. i appreciate it so much!


----------



## trefusisgirl

kernflame said:


> Item: NWT Authentic Michael Kors Essex Large Shoulder Tote Crossbody Bag Dark Khaki
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller: only.one.shopping
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...605291?hash=item2a5a99096b:g:5fUAAOSw14xWJU-G
> 
> Comments: please help me authenticate this. i appreciate it so much!




Hello, welcome to the purse forum.

If you require help with authenticating a bag we respectfully ask that you have at least a minimum of 25 posts on the forum prior to making a request.  

This is because this gives you the opportunity to get the feel of the site and how it operates.  It's great way of seeing the other threads that are available to members as well.  There really is all sorts on here, not just bags.  I particularly love the make up threads.  It really takes no time at all to build up your post count and knowledge of the site.

We would also need you to ask the seller for more interior shots of the bag once you have built up your contribution rate.  This would include the heatstamp, closer shot of interior pockets and the tags sewn into the lining. A seller should be able to provide these for you without an issue.  

Look foward to welcoming you back to this thread when you have done as asked.  Post 1, which you have kindly quoted in your post, gives guidance for what photos we require.&#128578;


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hello! Hope you can help me with authentication, it looks real to me but i need to be sure so need professional oppinion  thanks in advance!
P.s. I amm allowed to add only 1 pic by post so sorry for that
Item name : Michael Kors Miranda
Seller id: likenewfashion
Sale link: http://www.modacruz.com/kargo-bedava_Akuamarin_Michael-Kors_Kol-cantasi_Michael-Kors_857135


----------



## ka.gonenc

Heatstamp


----------



## ka.gonenc

Interior


----------



## ka.gonenc

Made in Turkey


----------



## ka.gonenc

Code IZMK-1303T (3 looks like 8 also so i am not sure


----------



## ka.gonenc

Bottom and stripe


----------



## ka.gonenc

Interior


----------



## cdtracing

While I am not keen on buying from these foreign resale shopping sites because the pages have to be translated & often times the translation is confusing (because English is not their first language), I have looked at the pictures provided & the link.  I could not find much information on the seller themselves.  From the pictures provided, I don't see any red flags & everything looks correct.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ka.gonenc said:


> Interior




I agree with cdtracing.  I only buy from websites I can read or get translated.  But from the photos provided there are no glaring concerns.

Gorgeous colour and style.  Do post pics in the "show us your mk bags" if you purchase it, I know others would love to see it.


----------



## ka.gonenc

Thank you very much! This site has strict policy about selling fakes but time to time i see fakes there of course so usually buy only from trusted sellers and authenticate any way. I bought it and will share pictures in few days. Thank you again!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you very much! This site has strict policy about selling fakes but time to time i see fakes there of course so usually buy only from trusted sellers and authenticate any way. I bought it and will share pictures in few days. Thank you again!



You are very welcome, looking forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ka.gonenc said:


> Interior


I agree with Cdtracing and trefesisgirl. Not seeing any red flags and everything looks correct on this bag. Yes, let us know if you get it. Nice!


----------



## jojon21

ka.gonenc said:


> Interior



I agree as well with the others, authentic and gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Item: Michael Kors Medium east west Jet set tote
Listing# 201466287658
Seller: Jgz01
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...287658?hash=item2ee853962a:g:8NoAAOSwMTZWRQ89

I am not familiar with Michael Kors at all, can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## trefusisgirl

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Item: Michael Kors Medium east west Jet set tote
> Listing# 201466287658
> Seller: Jgz01
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...287658?hash=item2ee853962a:g:8NoAAOSwMTZWRQ89
> 
> I am not familiar with Michael Kors at all, can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!




It looks good from the photos provided so far.  I would like you to ask the seller close ups of any other tags on the inside of the bag, so round where that clear one is.  Any reputable sellers will have no issues with a potential purchaser asking for further info and are happy to assist.  

The seller has 100% feedback.  But, looking at their feedback it has not been for selling designer handbags, more footwear it seems.  We recommend people buy from sellers who have a track record of selling authentic MK bags. But that risk is always up to the purchaser we can just guide people.

Let us have those extra photos if you can. But I see nothing glaring at the moment.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

trefusisgirl said:


> It looks good from the photos provided so far.  I would like you to ask the seller close ups of any other tags on the inside of the bag, so round where that clear one is.  Any reputable sellers will have no issues with a potential purchaser asking for further info and are happy to assist.
> 
> The seller has 100% feedback.  But, looking at their feedback it has not been for selling designer handbags, more footwear it seems.  We recommend people buy from sellers who have a track record of selling authentic MK bags. But that risk is always up to the purchaser we can just guide people.
> 
> Let us have those extra photos if you can. But I see nothing glaring at the moment.



I cannot thank you enough! There were more photos added, but I guess that tag in the photo is the only inside tag the bag has, should it have more tags inside the bag?


----------



## cdtracing

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Item: Michael Kors Medium east west Jet set tote
> Listing# 201466287658
> Seller: Jgz01
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...287658?hash=item2ee853962a:g:8NoAAOSwMTZWRQ89
> 
> I am not familiar with Michael Kors at all, can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!



From the pictures provided in the listing, I see no red flags.  This seller does not offer refunds but if you pay through Paypal, you would be covered through Paypal protection plan.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Item: Michael Kors Medium east west Jet set tote
> Listing# 201466287658
> Seller: Jgz01
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...287658?hash=item2ee853962a:g:8NoAAOSwMTZWRQ89
> 
> I am not familiar with Michael Kors at all, can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!


+3 ,    I see no red flags either. Everything looks correct in the pics provided, but there are some really good super fakes out there, so it would be nice if the seller provided a pic of the made in country tag, since she has no history of selling authentic bags. Tell her it is a very small tag located on the left seam of the lining. 
That would let us be 100% sure if we could see that made in country tag. Sometimes on the bags where the lining won't come out, they can be hard to photograph, so maybe you could just ask her if it is there and what letters and numbers are on it. And yes, PayPal has good return protection as well as eBay 's buyer protection, so actually you get double the protection,  whether the seller offers refunds or not.

Recently we authenticated a bag where everything was correct, but the only thing that told us it was fake was by the made in country tag , and it was all wrong, so we really need to see that tag to be sure. If the bag is from 2014 or over, it will have a style number behind it, so we really need to see that tag.


----------



## lifeofabun

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums...g0YbdafX_NH1mG_ZQR0zT0x0q89mh_zpsirya86f7.jpg























Hi, I got this Michael Kors Jules Drawstring Shoulder Bag in black from a local appstore and the seller claimed that this bag is authentic. Got it for like 40% off the original price. I checked the features and it seems authentic. But I have seen some pictures online with this bag with a button for security. Mine doesnt have it. Can you guys please help me to examine further? THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided in the listing, I see no red flags.  This seller does not offer refunds but if you pay through Paypal, you would be covered through Paypal protection plan.



Thank you very much!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Thank you so much! The bag's made in tag says it was made in Vietnam & the photo is on there showing that tag, should there be another tag because there isn't another...?


----------



## cdtracing

lifeofabun said:


> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums...g0YbdafX_NH1mG_ZQR0zT0x0q89mh_zpsirya86f7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I got this Michael Kors Jules Drawstring Shoulder Bag in black from a local appstore and the seller claimed that this bag is authentic. Got it for like 40% off the original price. I checked the features and it seems authentic. But I have seen some pictures online with this bag with a button for security. Mine doesnt have it. Can you guys please help me to examine further? THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!



From the pictures you provided, this bag looks good to me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lifeofabun said:


> http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums...g0YbdafX_NH1mG_ZQR0zT0x0q89mh_zpsirya86f7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I got this Michael Kors Jules Drawstring Shoulder Bag in black from a local appstore and the seller claimed that this bag is authentic. Got it for like 40% off the original price. I checked the features and it seems authentic. But I have seen some pictures online with this bag with a button for security. Mine doesnt have it. Can you guys please help me to examine further? THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!


Please follow the rules on the first page of this thread. We need the listing where this was purchased from. Whose photos these are, etc. This is why I require a 25 post count limit before I do authentications so posters can become familiar with the forum rules, and what is needed need to do proper authentications. Without knowing where the bag is purchased or who it is listed by, it is impossible for me to authenticate it, as there have been many super fakes lately. It is important to know where this bag came from and I can not state it is authentic. You can google for a professional Michael Kors authenticating service. I only know of two at this time. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Thank you so much! The bag's made in tag says it was made in Vietnam & the photo is on there showing that tag, should there be another tag because there isn't another...?


That is the correct tag. I must have missed it?  Yes, Vietnam is a country that MK manufactures from. However , if the bag was made in 2014 or 15, it should have another tag behind it with a serial number. If that serial number is not there, the bag would not be authentic.


----------



## ka.gonenc

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with Cdtracing and trefesisgirl. Not seeing any red flags and everything looks correct on this bag. Yes, let us know if you get it. Nice!



Yes i got it and i am so so so much happy about it, shared our pic in show us ur MK bag thread, thank you all for authentication!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ka.gonenc said:


> Yes i got it and i am so so so much happy about it, shared our pic in show us ur MK bag thread, thank you all for authentication!


You are very welcome Will go take a look. Enjoy your new MK!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ka.gonenc said:


> Yes i got it and i am so so so much happy about it, shared our pic in show us ur MK bag thread, thank you all for authentication!




Seen it on there, oh my just stunning what a beautiful buy so glad ur pleased with it.


----------



## mirn

Hi authenticators,

I was looking at purchasing a Michael Kors Selma bag in medium and have found many bags on ebay. I am however unfamiliar with Michael Kors, and have never owned a Michael Kors product. I would really appreciate it if someone could help with authenticating this bag.

Item: Michael Kors MEDIUM SELMA handbag in NAVY BLUE. LAYBY AVAIL
Listing number: 262137642120
Seller: bagsofbargains4me11
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...642120?hash=item3d089efc88:g:XvoAAOSwo0JWQhxf
Comments: The seller does have some poor feedback.

Thank you


----------



## CinthiaZ

mirn said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> I was looking at purchasing a Michael Kors Selma bag in medium and have found many bags on ebay. I am however unfamiliar with Michael Kors, and have never owned a Michael Kors product. I would really appreciate it if someone could help with authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors MEDIUM SELMA handbag in NAVY BLUE. LAYBY AVAIL
> Listing number: 262137642120
> Seller: bagsofbargains4me11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...642120?hash=item3d089efc88:g:XvoAAOSwo0JWQhxf
> Comments: The seller does have some poor feedback.
> 
> Thank you


DO NOT BUY from this seller! Check out the last 3 comments in her feedback for selling FAKES! 
http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBay...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

Also, there are not enough pics provided to determine authenticity. I would steer clear and look for another seller. Her bags appear to be some of the Super Fakes we have been encountering. They have the same packaging. While much of it looks good, she does not show enough pics to verify authenticity. That feedback alone would send my flying off of my computer! lol! Always, always, always, check an eBay sellers feedback


----------



## trefusisgirl

mirn said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at purchasing a Michael Kors Selma bag in medium and have found many bags on ebay. I am however unfamiliar with Michael Kors, and have never owned a Michael Kors product. I would really appreciate it if someone could help with authenticating this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors MEDIUM SELMA handbag in NAVY BLUE. LAYBY AVAIL
> 
> Listing number: 262137642120
> 
> Seller: bagsofbargains4me11
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-...642120?hash=item3d089efc88:g:XvoAAOSwo0JWQhxf
> 
> Comments: The seller does have some poor feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Totally agree with Cinthiaz on this on, steer well clear, read the feedback and don't get burnt like it seems others have.

Always check the feedback out and pay heed to it as that is why buyers leave it, to warn others.

Look at sellers with a proven track record of selling designer goods, high feedback, not someone who sold one once.


----------



## Aya89

Hi everyone, looking to buy this bag from this seller.
Do you think this is authentic ?

http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272030660882


----------



## trefusisgirl

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, looking to buy this bag from this seller.
> Do you think this is authentic ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272030660882




Please see post one of this thread for the photos we require which includes more of the inside. 

Please ask seller to send you more, reputable sellers don't mind.  Specifically tags on side of lining of bag these may be tricky to find as are small but I would like to see both.

Seller has positive feedback for selling other bags but from what I can see only in last few months. Have been a member since 2012. There are a few positives for other MK bags in there. 

If you could get the other photos that we require that would be great then we can look further for you.&#128578;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, looking to buy this bag from this seller.
> Do you think this is authentic ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272030660882



I have now had an opportunity to check all the sellers feedback and she has a history of selling designer items, including MK bags (although not that many,) and other designer bags, with all positive feedback.

There isn't anything in the photos that are red flags for me.  However, I would still request the photos I have asked for, so I can have a look at them.

I do like the fact that she is showing photos and lots of them, of the actual bag.  I notice she also uses a stock photo, but that seems mainly to show how the bag looks when carried, which is always good to see.

Will await those photos, but nothing glaring at the moment.


----------



## mirn

trefusisgirl said:


> Totally agree with Cinthiaz on this on, steer well clear, read the feedback and don't get burnt like it seems others have.
> 
> Always check the feedback out and pay heed to it as that is why buyers leave it, to warn others.
> 
> Look at sellers with a proven track record of selling designer goods, high feedback, not someone who sold one once.





CinthiaZ said:


> DO NOT BUY from this seller! Check out the last 3 comments in her feedback for selling FAKES!
> http://feedback.ebay.com.au/ws/eBay...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> Also, there are not enough pics provided to determine authenticity. I would steer clear and look for another seller. Her bags appear to be some of the Super Fakes we have been encountering. They have the same packaging. While much of it looks good, she does not show enough pics to verify authenticity. That feedback alone would send my flying off of my computer! lol! Always, always, always, check an eBay sellers feedback



Thank you so much for your input! The feedback did scare me at first and I guess my suspicions were correct


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, looking to buy this bag from this seller.
> Do you think this is authentic ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/272030660882


Not enough photos to determine authenticity. Need to see the made in country tag on the left seam of the lining. Also need to see heat stamp. With all the Super fakes being sold lately it is imperative we see those tags.  The super fakes are so good now days, they fool many sellers and buyers into believing what they have is authentic. While there are no immediate red flags, the seller really should show those tags and I question a seller not showing them?  I could never understand this?  Why not let your buyers see what is needed to determine authenticity?  Or are you hiding something? Maybe they just don't think it's important and if you are interested enough, you will email?   I have no clue, but I personally hate asking for info that should already be provided.  If this is the only deal you can find, then email her. Otherwise, I would just move on. My whole deal is, if you can't bother to show me it's authentic, I can't bother to buy it. But that's just me. Up to you, but we need to to see those tags or can not determine authenticity for you. Sorry.


----------



## Aya89

CinthiaZ said:


> Not enough photos to determine authenticity. Need to see the made in country tag on the left seam of the lining. Also need to see heat stamp. With all the Super fakes being sold lately it is imperative we see those tags.  The super fakes are so good now days, they fool many sellers and buyers into believing what they have is authentic. While there are no immediate red flags, the seller really should show those tags and I question a seller not showing them?  I could never understand this?  Why not let your buyers see what is needed to determine authenticity?  Or are you hiding something? Maybe they just don't think it's important and if you are interested enough, you will email?   I have no clue, but I personally hate asking for info that should already be provided.  If this is the only deal you can find, then email her. Otherwise, I would just move on. My whole deal is, if you can't bother to show me it's authentic, I can't bother to buy it. But that's just me. Up to you, but we need to to see those tags or can not determine authenticity for you. Sorry.




Thank you, Cinthia[emoji106]
I will ask her then


----------



## CinthiaZ

mirn said:


> Thank you so much for your input! The feedback did scare me at first and I guess my suspicions were correct


You are welcome. Glad to hear you did check the feedback first. Is so important when purchasing on eBay. Hope you find another one and we will be happy to check it for you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

mirn said:


> Thank you so much for your input! The feedback did scare me at first and I guess my suspicions were correct



Yes I had the opportunity to go through all the listings last night, and there is one that raised my red alert flag to full mast.  it wasn't the one you were looking at, but definitely raised alarm bells and it confirms my suspicion that we were best to tell you to avoid the seller and look for someone else.


----------



## x_tina

I know need more than 25post first before request authentication but i want to make sure my bag is authentic before I bring her out.

Sorry for blur picture. If any point that need to show. please let me know. Thanks all.


----------



## madeleine86

deleted


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> I know need more than 25post first before request authentication but i want to make sure my bag is authentic before I bring her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for blur picture. If any point that need to show. please let me know. Thanks all.





At the moment you are right you don't have 25 posts, but you are close.  So once you reach that, here are some guidelines for requesting authentications:-

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

  *  Item: 

  *  Listing number:

  *  Seller: 

  * Link: 

  * Comments:

 If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):

  * SERIAL NUMBER: 

  * Link (if available):

  * Seller:

  * Who took the pictures:

  * History of the bag:

  * Comments:

Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

From my point of view, also I would wish to see clearer pictures of the heat stamp (the leather badge by pockets on inside of bag, as that isn't focused enough or at the best angle to see it well.  Also, close ups of the external hardware on handles showing the kors name and stitching on outside of bag.  It is difficult to tell from the main photo of front of bag whether the thread is same colour as bag, or a lot paler, it could be the flash on your camera that is making it look a lot lighter.

Also, is that loose threads on some of your photos of the lining inside?  Can you show where that is in more detail.  Is this bag brand new, or secondhand?


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> At the moment you are right you don't have 25 posts, but you are close.  So once you reach that, here are some guidelines for requesting authentications:-
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> *  Item:
> 
> *  Listing number:
> 
> *  Seller:
> 
> * Link:
> 
> * Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> * SERIAL NUMBER:
> 
> * Link (if available):
> 
> * Seller:
> 
> * Who took the pictures:
> 
> * History of the bag:
> 
> * Comments:
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> From my point of view, also I would wish to see clearer pictures of the heat stamp (the leather badge by pockets on inside of bag, as that isn't focused enough or at the best angle to see it well.  Also, close ups of the external hardware on handles showing the kors name and stitching on outside of bag.  It is difficult to tell from the main photo of front of bag whether the thread is same colour as bag, or a lot paler, it could be the flash on your camera that is making it look a lot lighter.
> 
> Also, is that loose threads on some of your photos of the lining inside?  Can you show where that is in more detail.  Is this bag brand new, or secondhand?


+ 1


----------



## Megs

If you think there is an issue with a poster, please PM me or another moderator about it first.  I am currently reviewing the posts that were shared, and please feel free to send any additional info via PM to me to look into the matter. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FancyFrenchy

Hello I bought this bag on my local craigslist, I don't know at all the model. What I can say is that it's glove leather, inside as a tiny plastic tag printed "made in China A - 08 07"
Inside is fully lined with black fabric with MK round logo, it does have the key holder and the pocket is stamped Michael Michael  kors, 
I'm a newbie in Michael kors so I don't really know which pictures you need to see, here is some, let me know if you need more informations. Please can you tell me if it is authentic and also if you now the name of the model I don't find it anywhere.. Many thanks


----------



## FancyFrenchy

This is the inside tag


----------



## FancyFrenchy

The hardware is stamped


----------



## FancyFrenchy

The inside pocket


----------



## FancyFrenchy

And the top zipper.. Sorry I don't know how to put all the pictures in the same message..


----------



## CinthiaZ

FancyFrenchy said:


> And the top zipper.. Sorry I don't know how to put all the pictures in the same message..


This is a beautiful, authentic Michael Kors from 2008. I have seen it several times on eBay and always admired it. I just LOVE those outer compartments with added zipped compartments on them! What a great find! From the style of the lining it is a boutique bag. It is very well made. Everything is correct on this bag from the lining to the the tags and hardware.  I know you will find this bag very useful with all those great compartments, Sorry I don't know the style name or if it even had one. Since it is from 2008 you won't find much info about it as it is most likely no longer available and / or discontinued. Many of them are not from any certain collection. This would be called simply an MK Satchel Hobo Zipped shoulder bag. The leather is divine! VERY NICE!! Welcome to the wonderful world of Michael Kors! The older bags were so much better made, just like so many other things.


----------



## FancyFrenchy

CinthiaZ said:


> This is a beautiful, authentic Michael Kors from 2008. I have seen it many times on eBay and always admired it. I just LOVE those outer compartments with added zipped compartments on them! What a great find! From the style of the lining it is a boutique bag. It is very well made. Everything is correct on this bag from the lining to the the tags and hardware.  I know you will find this bag very useful with all those great compartments, Sorry I don't know the style name or if it even had one. Many of them are not from any certain collection. This would be called a satchel Hobo shoulder bag. The leather is divine! VERY NICE!!


Thank you so much! Got it for $65 only and it is really like new so I'm happy! I'm just wondering yet if the glove leather isn't to delicate for an everyday bag... I'm used to the sturdy saffiano Hamilton and sold my Hamilton pebbled leather because I was always scared to scratch it... Never had a glove leather bag though, so maybe I might like it


----------



## CinthiaZ

FancyFrenchy said:


> Thank you so much! Got it for $65 only and it is really like new so I'm happy! I'm just wondering yet if the glove leather isn't to delicate for an everyday bag... I'm used to the sturdy saffiano Hamilton and sold my Hamilton pebbled leather because I was always scared to scratch it... Never had a glove leather bag though, so maybe I might like it


Actually, there is nothing tougher than glove tanned leather. The term 'glove tanned' comes from being cured the same way as baseball gloves. It is what made Coach famous years ago, and they were the first ones to cure their leather this way. 

The owner of Coach wondered how his baseball leather glove was cured because it was so durable and tough, yet comfortable. He could catch baseballs, slide into home plate without even a scratch! So he visited a baseball glove refinery to see how baseball leather gloves were cured, and the rest is history. That is where the term 'glove tanned leather' came from. There is nothing better or more durable including saffiano. That bag will outlast any of your bags and would be perfect for everyday use. Just put a good polish / conditioner on it and run with it!. You can't hurt that bag.


----------



## x_tina

Item: Michael Kors Sutton Medium Satchel
Listing number: 5643317-30S4GTVS6L
Seller: reebonz.co.id

This is my first Michael Kors collection and my first time buy from reebonz. From the existing review, never found the fake bags from this website. But I find my bag's lining have some fiber yarn out like attachement below.

Please kindly help me to authentication this bag. 

Thanks


----------



## CinthiaZ

x_tina said:


> Item: Michael Kors Sutton Medium Satchel
> Listing number: 5643317-30S4GTVS6L
> Seller: reebonz.co.id
> 
> This is my first Michael Kors collection and my first time buy from reebonz. From the existing review, never found the fake bags from this website. But I find my bag's lining have some fiber yarn out like attachement below.
> 
> Please kindly help me to authentication this bag.
> 
> Thanks


i need to see a pic of the whole front of the bag. I also need a link to the listing. I am not familiar with how to look things up on the website you mention? Please provide a link to the listing and a picture of the whole front ot the bag so I can see it the correct style for the tag! There is no way I can authenticate it without even seeing what bag style it is.  It looks like it may be a Sutton, but how can I tell for certain, if I can't see the whole bag?? Thank you.


----------



## x_tina

CinthiaZ said:


> i need to see a pic of the whole front of the bag. I also need a link to the listing. I am not familiar with how to look things up on the website you mention? Please provide a link to the listing and a picture of the whole front ot the bag so I can see it the correct style for the tag! There is no way I can authenticate it without even seeing what bag style it is.  It looks like it may be a Sutton, but how can I tell for certain, if I can't see the whole bag?? Thank you.


Oh okay. Sorry for lack attachment. Will take a picture after arrive home. I'm still at office. Once again, sorry.


----------



## CinthiaZ

x_tina said:


> Oh okay. Sorry for lack attachment. Will take a picture after arrive home. I'm still at office. Once again, sorry.


No problem. Will check back later,


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> Oh okay. Sorry for lack attachment. Will take a picture after arrive home. I'm still at office. Once again, sorry.




Hello both myself and Cinthiaz did reply to your original request for authentication stating what we needed to see, if you could look back to those answers to you, you will see what we needed to see and the queries we had.&#128578;


----------



## FancyFrenchy

CinthiaZ said:


> Actually, there is nothing tougher than glove tanned leather. The term 'glove tanned' comes from being cured the same way as baseball gloves. It is what made Coach famous years ago, and they were the first ones to cure their leather this way.
> 
> The owner of Coach wondered how his baseball leather glove was cured because it was so durable and tough, yet comfortable. He could catch baseballs, slide into home plate without even a scratch! So he visited a baseball glove refinery to see how baseball leather gloves were cured, and the rest is history. That is where the term 'glove tanned leather' came from. There is nothing better or more durable including saffiano. That bag will outlast any of your bags and would be perfect for everyday use. Just put a good polish / conditioner on it and run with it!. You can't hurt that bag.


Oh that's interesting! Thank you so much! Actually how are you knowing the difference between glove tanned and lamb leather? I'm not sure now that this one is glove tanned, because the leather remind me the one which is used on the MK ludow handbag (lamb leather)...


----------



## CinthiaZ

FancyFrenchy said:


> Oh that's interesting! Thank you so much! Actually how are you knowing the difference between glove tanned and lamb leather? I'm not sure now that this one is glove tanned, because the leather remind me the one which is used on the MK ludow handbag (lamb leather)...


This is an auhenticity thread. We need to stick to the topic and I have already given out too much information. Iake it to a shoe repair store. They can tell you what leather it is. Your bag is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## FancyFrenchy

Sorry Cynthia, thank you anyway


----------



## x_tina

Here is the link http://www.reebonz.co.id/brand/MICHAEL KORS , but the one i bought already unavailable. 
By the way, i tried many time to upload the picture but still failed. Any suggestion how to do?


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> Here is the link http://www.reebonz.co.id/brand/MICHAEL KORS , but the one i bought already unavailable.
> By the way, i tried many time to upload the picture but still failed. Any suggestion how to do?



When you go to reply, there are 3 boxes below the reply window for additional options.  Click the manage attachments button in the second box.  That will take you to the window where you upload your pictures.  At least this is where you do it on the desktop version.  I don't know what it looks like from the mobile app as I do not go on tPF on my phone.

You will need to read the first post of this thread for proper format & the list of pictures that is needed for an evaluation.


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> Here is the link http://www.reebonz.co.id/brand/MICHAEL KORS , but the one i bought already unavailable.
> By the way, i tried many time to upload the picture but still failed. Any suggestion how to do?



If you are doing it in the TPF app on iPhone, when you go to reply, on the left hand side of where you type the text, you will see a + button, click on that and you will then see some icons come up, you want to press on the second one that is a kinda photo icon.  If you are on an iPhone it will then take you to your camera roll and photo stream and you can choose the photo that you wish to upload.

CDtracing has given you the guidance if you are using PC.  So, we hope to see those additional photos soon.


----------



## x_tina

I tried many time using pc but always pop up notificatiin for contact admin. So i using my ipad to upload with the picture (sorry for the low quality camera)


----------



## x_tina

Here some additional picture. Thanks


----------



## jojon21

x_tina said:


> View attachment 3193893
> View attachment 3193895
> View attachment 3193896
> View attachment 3193898
> View attachment 3193899
> 
> Here some additional picture. Thanks



Your bag is an authentic Medium Sutton Satchel, congrats on a lovely bag!


----------



## x_tina

jojon21 said:


> Your bag is an authentic Medium Sutton Satchel, congrats on a lovely bag!


Thanks jojon21 .. Glad to hear that.


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> View attachment 3193893
> View attachment 3193895
> View attachment 3193896
> View attachment 3193898
> View attachment 3193899
> 
> Here some additional picture. Thanks





jojon21 said:


> Your bag is an authentic Medium Sutton Satchel, congrats on a lovely bag!



Yes, I agree. Your Sutton is authentic.  Everything looks correct & in the proper place.

Enjoy!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> View attachment 3193867
> View attachment 3193868
> View attachment 3193871
> View attachment 3193872
> View attachment 3193874
> View attachment 3193876
> View attachment 3193877
> View attachment 3193882
> View attachment 3193884
> View attachment 3193891
> 
> I tried many time using pc but always pop up notificatiin for contact admin. So i using my ipad to upload with the picture (sorry for the low quality camera)




Congrats on your genuine Sutton, one of my favourite bags and a classic colour. Enjoy wearing her out and about.&#128578;


----------



## x_tina

trefusisgirl said:


> Congrats on your genuine Sutton, one of my favourite bags and a classic colour. Enjoy wearing her out and about.&#128578;




Thanks.


----------



## x_tina

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree. Your Sutton is authentic.  Everything looks correct & in the proper place.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!




Thanks .. Will bring her out


----------



## madeleine86

Please authenticate this jet set 

SERIAL NUMBER: none
Link (if available): http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=67575101
Seller: a seller on a norwegian sell/buy site
Who took the pictures: the seller
History of the bag: -
Comments: The seller couldn't find a serialnumber or a made in tag.


----------



## madeleine86

more pictures


----------



## madeleine86

The rest of the pics. If more pictures needed please let me know. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

madeleine86 said:


> Please authenticate this jet set
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: none
> Link (if available): http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=67575101
> Seller: a seller on a norwegian sell/buy site
> Who took the pictures: the seller
> History of the bag: -
> Comments: The seller couldn't find a serialnumber or a made in tag.
> 
> View attachment 3194293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194294
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194305



I'm sorry but this is fake.


----------



## madeleine86

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but this is fake.



Thank you for your fast reply


----------



## trefusisgirl

madeleine86 said:


> more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194319




Sadly not genuine, but thank you for such a lot of great photos this is what is needed when looking at bags and you provided it.&#128578;


----------



## madeleine86

trefusisgirl said:


> Sadly not genuine, but thank you for such a lot of great photos this is what is needed when looking at bags and you provided it.&#128578;


----------



## jojon21

madeleine86 said:


> The rest of the pics. If more pictures needed please let me know. Thank you





cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but this is fake.



In total agreement, this bag is a fake, avoid!


----------



## Dwviera

Please authenticate this michael kors!!!

Name: michael kors jetset
Seller: on IG 

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/44CE33DA-3A80-4671-9664-F6884F4EFE48.jpg


http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/CB67F0C9-BFE8-4289-9E41-D694BACDF468.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/420FCAF6-9D43-454B-A964-A01F3AE18F03.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/CA13118B-7588-44F5-A5C7-CFE2817DC24C.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/DFDE3A74-1A5B-4E4C-8169-4530691672DB.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/27B21342-F647-4AE3-BEB7-9299095332D9.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/85B81D02-8F60-448A-9F8B-3016D7E5662F.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/2FD74FAF-DF2C-45C6-8F98-07B90F9FE6D8.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/59DC1D7E-C517-4E4E-9390-B4E82D941A8C.jpg


http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/E5F80A55-846C-41B3-AB98-0DD94543678E.jpg

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/FFE9FA6D-278D-45C6-83C9-3F8DF36FB64F.png.jpeg


----------



## trefusisgirl

Dwviera said:


> Please authenticate this michael kors!!!
> 
> Name: michael kors jetset
> Seller: on IG
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/44CE33DA-3A80-4671-9664-F6884F4EFE48.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/CB67F0C9-BFE8-4289-9E41-D694BACDF468.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/420FCAF6-9D43-454B-A964-A01F3AE18F03.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/CA13118B-7588-44F5-A5C7-CFE2817DC24C.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/DFDE3A74-1A5B-4E4C-8169-4530691672DB.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/27B21342-F647-4AE3-BEB7-9299095332D9.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/85B81D02-8F60-448A-9F8B-3016D7E5662F.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/2FD74FAF-DF2C-45C6-8F98-07B90F9FE6D8.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/59DC1D7E-C517-4E4E-9390-B4E82D941A8C.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/E5F80A55-846C-41B3-AB98-0DD94543678E.jpg
> 
> http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w465/dwviera/FFE9FA6D-278D-45C6-83C9-3F8DF36FB64F.png.jpeg



Hello

Welcome to The Purse Forum.  If you look back to post 1 on this thread, you will see the requirements for authentications.

In the authentication thread we wish you to know your way around the site, so ask that you have at least 25 posts prior to listing and I notice so far you only have 3 and they are all requesting authentications.  We ask you to have a look round the site, post on things you are interested in (there is a wealth of things on here,) and then ask for authentications.

What I would say is, with regards to this bag, when you return, I would ask the seller for clearer photos of the heat stamp, I would want a more in focus shot of that.  I'd also like to see a clearer photo of the stitching at the top of the inside double pocket as well and also where the clear plastic label is which is there next to the sellers rather bright nail, is there another label there, a white one?  Looking at that tag, there should be another label there with it.  Ask them to send you a photo of this.

Reputable sellers will have no issues with you asking for extra photos of their items. 

Look forward to welcoming you back here when you have got to know TPF site and got those extra photos.  Not being difficult, but sometimes we will ask for clearer shots to help us.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello
> 
> Welcome to The Purse Forum.  If you look back to post 1 on this thread, you will see the requirements for authentications.
> 
> In the authentication thread we wish you to know your way around the site, so ask that you have at least 25 posts prior to listing and I notice so far you only have 3 and they are all requesting authentications.  We ask you to have a look round the site, post on things you are interested in (there is a wealth of things on here,) and then ask for authentications.
> 
> What I would say is, with regards to this bag, when you return, I would ask the seller for clearer photos of the heat stamp, I would want a more in focus shot of that.  I'd also like to see a clearer photo of the stitching at the top of the inside double pocket as well and also where the clear plastic label is which is there next to the sellers rather bright nail, is there another label there, a white one?  Looking at that tag, there should be another label there with it.  Ask them to send you a photo of this.
> 
> Reputable sellers will have no issues with you asking for extra photos of their items.
> 
> Look forward to welcoming you back here when you have got to know TPF site and got those extra photos.  Not being difficult, but sometimes we will ask for clearer shots to help us.



Trefusisgirl has give you the right direction.  Request for authentications need to be in the format listed in the first post in this thread.  We will need to see clearer pictures as many of your pictures are hazy.   We also need the link to the bag & who has it listed for sale.  Pictures of MK bags should be separated from other designer brands pictures.  Each designer has their own AT threads in their own forums.


----------



## tamarino

What do you think about this MK jet set tavel medium tote in watermelon? Is it authentic?


----------



## trefusisgirl

tamarino said:


> What do you think about this MK jet set tavel medium tote in watermelon? Is it authentic?




Authentic tote bag, watermelon is such a lovely shade.


----------



## cdtracing

tamarino said:


> What do you think about this MK jet set tavel medium tote in watermelon? Is it authentic?





trefusisgirl said:


> Authentic tote bag, watermelon is such a lovely shade.



Yes, I agree.  It's authentic.


----------



## jojon21

tamarino said:


> What do you think about this MK jet set tavel medium tote in watermelon? Is it authentic?





trefusisgirl said:


> Authentic tote bag, watermelon is such a lovely shade.





cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree.  It's authentic.



Authentic! Congrats and enjoy your beautiful new tote!


----------



## clclc

Please authenticate this Michael Kors Sutton
From seller in IG
Thanks in advance!


----------



## trefusisgirl

clclc said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors Sutton
> 
> From seller in IG
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Welcome to The Purse Forum.  If you look back to post 1 on this thread, you will see the requirements for authentications.


In the authentication thread we wish you to know your way around the site, so ask that you have at least 25 posts prior to listing and I notice so far you only have this 1 post. We ask you to have a look round the site, post on things you are interested in (there is a wealth of things on here,) and then ask for authentications.

You can also google "Micheal Kors authentication services" there are a few sites that offer the service for a small fee.

If you return here I would ask for a further photo of two tags in inside of bag stitched onto lining. Ask the seller to provide a clear photo of them. Reputable sellers will be happy to provide more photos if asked.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Welcome to The Purse Forum.  If you look back to post 1 on this thread, you will see the requirements for authentications.
> 
> 
> In the authentication thread we wish you to know your way around the site, so ask that you have at least 25 posts prior to listing and I notice so far you only have this 1 post. We ask you to have a look round the site, post on things you are interested in (there is a wealth of things on here,) and then ask for authentications.
> 
> You can also google "Micheal Kors authentication services" there are a few sites that offer the service for a small fee.
> 
> If you return here I would ask for a further photo of two tags in inside of bag stitched onto lining. Ask the seller to provide a clear photo of them. Reputable sellers will be happy to provide more photos if asked.



Welcome to the Purse Forum.  As trefusisgirl has stated, please read post #1 in this thread & familiarize yourself with the format to request an authentication.   I would like you to have at least 25 post count & will require more pictures of interior tags.


----------



## threadbender

Hi all! The only MK bags I have, I have bought at an MK store or Macys or Bonton. 
I am thinking of testing the EBay waters. Here is a bag I have on my watch list
The seller has a neut for a bag that didn't appear NWOT. But, am still tempted.

Nichael Kors Bag
111813391062
 zayreelean 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111813391062?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 
Does it appear authentic?
Hoping I posted the correct way!!!
Thank you for any advice


----------



## threadbender

And, this one, if you do not mind.
Michael Kors Knox Loden Drawstring Tote Lock Black Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bg
262166793512
 bags*n*bling*n*everything 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...793512?hash=item3d0a5bcd28:g:VbQAAOSwp5JWWyRw

1 interesting neutral


----------



## trefusisgirl

carlpsmom said:


> Hi all! The only MK bags I have, I have bought at an MK store or Macys or Bonton.
> I am thinking of testing the EBay waters. Here is a bag I have on my watch list
> The seller has a neut for a bag that didn't appear NWOT. But, am still tempted.
> 
> Nichael Kors Bag
> 111813391062
> zayreelean
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111813391062?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Does it appear authentic?
> Hoping I posted the correct way!!!
> Thank you for any advice




Hi - if you navigate to page 1 of this thread you will see what we require for authentications.

What I would say is this seller has massively low feedback and if it was me, I wouldn't buy from someone who has feedback like that especially given one fb is neutral.

They would need to provide you with a lot clearer photos than the couple that are there so hardware closer up, inside view of lining, hest stamps, labels.  Reputable sellers have no issue with a potential buyer asking for more photos.


----------



## trefusisgirl

carlpsmom said:


> And, this one, if you do not mind.
> Michael Kors Knox Loden Drawstring Tote Lock Black Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bg
> 262166793512
> bags*n*bling*n*everything
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...793512?hash=item3d0a5bcd28:g:VbQAAOSwp5JWWyRw
> 
> 1 interesting neutral




That neutral it's difficult as you don't know what conversations went on between them and no one else has said those comments.  

I have heard of this seller and they have been selling firstly Coach and then secondhand MK's for quite a while.  The feedback i've seen there are a few comments about bags not being in the condition described but they are in a minority and the seller does give buyers really good photos where you can see if there are marks on inside of bags, etc.  Sometimes buyers fail to look closely enough at photos.

I would like to see a less blury photo of the heat stamp to say for definate, but there is nothing in those photos that makes me think the bag is fake and they have had many happy shoppers.

I'd be much more confident buying from someone with a proven track history than the one you posted previously.

They don't offer returns but obviously you do have the ebay money back guarantee.


----------



## trefusisgirl

carlpsmom said:


> Hi all! The only MK bags I have, I have bought at an MK store or Macys or Bonton.
> I am thinking of testing the EBay waters. Here is a bag I have on my watch list
> The seller has a neut for a bag that didn't appear NWOT. But, am still tempted.
> 
> Nichael Kors Bag
> 111813391062
> zayreelean
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111813391062?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Does it appear authentic?
> Hoping I posted the correct way!!!
> Thank you for any advice




Ps. the description is somewhat lacking in description and what is there is wrong, looking at those two photos that bag is not electric blue!  It's more of an aqua colour.


----------



## cdtracing

carlpsmom said:


> Hi all! The only MK bags I have, I have bought at an MK store or Macys or Bonton.
> I am thinking of testing the EBay waters. Here is a bag I have on my watch list
> The seller has a neut for a bag that didn't appear NWOT. But, am still tempted.
> 
> Nichael Kors Bag
> 111813391062
> zayreelean
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111813391062?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Does it appear authentic?
> Hoping I posted the correct way!!!
> Thank you for any advice





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi - if you navigate to page 1 of this thread you will see what we require for authentications.
> 
> What I would say is this seller has massively low feedback and if it was me, I wouldn't buy from someone who has feedback like that especially given one fb is neutral.
> 
> They would need to provide you with a lot clearer photos than the couple that are there so hardware closer up, inside view of lining, hest stamps, labels.  Reputable sellers have no issue with a potential buyer asking for more photos.



This seller has very little feedback & their pictures are a lot to be desired.  I would need to see more pictures of the interior seaming, stitiching, hardware & closeup of the shoulder straps & removable strap before I could say for sure.  Color is off from description but that could be due to the difference in pixles.


----------



## cdtracing

carlpsmom said:


> And, this one, if you do not mind.
> Michael Kors Knox Loden Drawstring Tote Lock Black Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bg
> 262166793512
> bags*n*bling*n*everything
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...793512?hash=item3d0a5bcd28:g:VbQAAOSwp5JWWyRw
> 
> 1 interesting neutral





trefusisgirl said:


> That neutral it's difficult as you don't know what conversations went on between them and no one else has said those comments.
> 
> I have heard of this seller and they have been selling firstly Coach and then secondhand MK's for quite a while.  The feedback i've seen there are a few comments about bags not being in the condition described but they are in a minority and the seller does give buyers really good photos where you can see if there are marks on inside of bags, etc.  Sometimes buyers fail to look closely enough at photos.
> 
> I would like to see a less blury photo of the heat stamp to say for definate, but there is nothing in those photos that makes me think the bag is fake and they have had many happy shoppers.
> 
> I'd be much more confident buying from someone with a proven track history than the one you posted previously.
> 
> They don't offer returns but obviously you do have the ebay money back guarantee.



While some of the pictures are not too clear, there is nothing I see from the pictures provided that brings up any red flags.  This appears to be an authentic MK Knox Drawstring Tote.


----------



## threadbender

Thank you all for your information and help! I really appreciate it. I will pass on the first one. Not sure about the second. I had not read the entire description when I posted. I am in no hurry so can continue to browse. lol I am also looking at a gorgeous Vince Camuto bag so may have to wait on a new MK. 
Before I buy one, though, I will be checking in here!
Thank you again.


----------



## cdtracing

carlpsmom said:


> Thank you all for your information and help! I really appreciate it. I will pass on the first one. Not sure about the second. I had not read the entire description when I posted. I am in no hurry so can continue to browse. lol I am also looking at a gorgeous Vince Camuto bag so may have to wait on a new MK.
> Before I buy one, though, I will be checking in here!
> Thank you again.



You're very welcome.  Glad to help.


----------



## trefusisgirl

carlpsmom said:


> Thank you all for your information and help! I really appreciate it. I will pass on the first one. Not sure about the second. I had not read the entire description when I posted. I am in no hurry so can continue to browse. lol I am also looking at a gorgeous Vince Camuto bag so may have to wait on a new MK.
> Before I buy one, though, I will be checking in here!
> Thank you again.




Our pleasure, sometimes the perfect bag is just round the corner, you just haven't met her yet.  You will, when you least expect it.  My problem is I meet way to many perfect for me bags lol.


----------



## threadbender

trefusisgirl said:


> Our pleasure, sometimes the perfect bag is just round the corner, you just haven't met her yet.  You will, when you least expect it.  My problem is I meet way to many perfect for me bags lol.



That is what happens to me with Camuto, Kate Spade, Coach and MK!!!


----------



## Daziedazie1

Hi I was wondering could u authenticate this Michael kors purse for me please 

Michael. Kors acid lemon za continental hair calf 

 Item number 262152226371

Seller Guri-2012

I have already bought this but seems like it's only ever available on eBay and I was just wondering should the lining inside the wallet hav one side upside down or is it OK that it isn't also the tag is slightly lighter than the one on my new jet set bag bought frimfrom a retail store in the UK


----------



## cdtracing

Daziedazie1 said:


> Hi I was wondering could u authenticate this Michael kors purse for me please
> 
> Michael. Kors acid lemon za continental hair calf
> 
> Item number 262152226371
> 
> Seller Guri-2012
> 
> I have already bought this but seems like it's only ever available on eBay and I was just wondering should the lining inside the wallet hav one side upside down or is it OK that it isn't also the tag is slightly lighter than the one on my new jet set bag bought frimfrom a retail store in the UK



Welcome to the Purse Forum.  Please read the first post of this thread to familiarize yourself with the format to request an evaluation & what the requirements are.  I need to see the link to the listing where you bought the bag & will need to see clear pictures of the bag, the interior, the stitching, the heat stamp, the made in country tags, hardware, ect.   I would also ask that you browse the site & comment on threads that interest you in order to familiarize yourself with the site.  There is a world of knowledge here & lots of people willing to help.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Hi I was wondering could u authenticate this Michael kors purse for me please
> 
> 
> 
> Michael. Kors acid lemon za continental hair calf
> 
> 
> 
> Item number 262152226371
> 
> 
> 
> Seller Guri-2012
> 
> 
> 
> I have already bought this but seems like it's only ever available on eBay and I was just wondering should the lining inside the wallet hav one side upside down or is it OK that it isn't also the tag is slightly lighter than the one on my new jet set bag bought frimfrom a retail store in the UK




As cdtracing says you need to get ur post count up before asking for authentications, so we can help you with that when you have explored what TPF has to offer.

However in the interim, as I am from the UK, I can tell you that looking at the items for sale from this seller they are clearly getting hold of stock from a branch of shops I frequent regularly here.  Every item of Kors they are selling has been available currently, or in previous months within these stores.


----------



## Daziedazie1

Hi I'm having problems uploading my own pics so I'll keep working on that this is the link to the purse 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-MICHAEL-KORS-Acid-Lemon-ZA-Continental-Haircalf-BNWT-/262152226371?nav=SEARCH 

Thank you x


----------



## Daziedazie1

Thank u very much so seems lik it could be authentic...  It has everything that it's ment to have and the only thing I was a bit weary of was the colour difference in the tag I can't seem to add the link at all and my  fone refuses to upload pictures lol xx


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Thank u very much so seems lik it could be authentic...  It has everything that it's ment to have and the only thing I was a bit weary of was the colour difference in the tag I can't seem to add the link at all and my  fone refuses to upload pictures lol xx




You still need to get up ur post count for an actual authentication, so have a look round the site and comment on things that interest you, gets u used to posting, how threads work, plus u learn interesting stuff along the way.

It is easier to upload pics if ur using tpf app than on a pc.  If u have an iphone when posting click on 2nd icon at the bottom just above the keyboard, the one that looks like a photo and it will take u 2 ur photo stream and camera roll and then u can choose what u want.


----------



## Daziedazie1

trefusisgirl said:


> You still need to get up ur post count for an actual authentication, so have a look round the site and comment on things that interest you, gets u used to posting, how threads work, plus u learn interesting stuff along the way.
> 
> It is easier to upload pics if ur using tpf app than on a pc.  If u have an iphone when posting click on 2nd icon at the bottom just above the keyboard, the one that looks like a photo and it will take u 2 ur photo stream and camera roll and then u can choose what u want.



Oh right I didn't realise there was an app I'll look for that now and I'll familiarise myself more and post more as I really want to make sure this is genuine as I'd like to return it to her if it's not x


----------



## Daziedazie1

Happy days that worked for uploading the fotos I'll continue commenting on posts that I test me so I can hav it authenticated thank u so much for ur help x


----------



## Daziedazie1

Better fotos of the interior and tag x


----------



## cdtracing

While I could not get the link to work, this appears to be genuine from the pictures provided.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Better fotos of the interior and tag x




As cdtracing already said, authentic.  I have seen all the items she sells in one store as I say, especially the camo bag and purses.  She must get quite a discount on them as some of the stuff she sells is less than it was priced in the store!

Enjoy, those purses so strokeable & also enjoy it here. Welcome to your kors addiction lol.


----------



## Rioni Lover

http://www.michaelkor-shop.com/michael-kors-2014-c-133/michael-kors-selma-mini-messenger-brown-p-1782.html



Wondering if this is authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

Rioni Lover said:


> http://www.michaelkor-shop.com/michael-kors-2014-c-133/michael-kors-selma-mini-messenger-brown-p-1782.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this is authentic?



I'm not comfortable with this & I don't think  this is a legit site.  Prices are just too good to be true & this is not MK's official website.  Michael Kors does NOT have an online outlet site. Not enough pictures to determine if the bag in question is legit.  I would advise to stay away from this site & it's products.

I went back & did some more checking into this site.  *This is a Counterfeit Michael Kors website & sells counterfeit bags & items. Buyer Beware!!*


----------



## Daziedazie1

trefusisgirl said:


> As cdtracing already said, authentic.  I have seen all the items she sells in one store as I say, especially the camo bag and purses.  She must get quite a discount on them as some of the stuff she sells is less than it was priced in the store!
> 
> Enjoy, those purses so strokeable & also enjoy it here. Welcome to your kors addiction lol.



Thank u so much iv Def got a deal...  My mum got the poppy saffiano version she was selling for the same price so we're happy customers now and thanks for the welcome I'm Def a convert to mk and the purse really is so strokeable lol wonder how she manages to get such great discounts it's a nitemare in the UK as they're much more expensive lol x


----------



## Rioni Lover

Thank you for taking the time to investigate... And happy holidays to you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Rioni Lover said:


> http://www.michaelkor-shop.com/michael-kors-2014-c-133/michael-kors-selma-mini-messenger-brown-p-1782.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if this is authentic?




As cdtracing said this site is not a genuine kors supplier.  He only has one site himself www.michaelkors.com and does not have outlet sites or anything.

You have to be so careful these sites pop up all over the place and Kors themselves like to see them reported to them so they can take action against them as it is their name they are illegally trading off.  Trouble is that kind of action  time.

The brand online is only available through their own website or authorised resellers so to name
a few in US, Macys, Nordstroms, in UK Harrods, House of Fraser. 

If the price seems to good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## x_tina

Name : Michael Kors Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote
Item : 30F2GTTT8LNAVY 
Seller : reebonz.com
Link : http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t16980/item/30F4GTTT9LBLACK?src=brand


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> Name : Michael Kors Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote
> Item : 30F2GTTT8LNAVY
> Seller : reebonz.com
> Link : http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t16980/item/30F4GTTT9LBLACK?src=brand



I see no red flags, x_tina.  It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## jojon21

x_tina said:


> Name : Michael Kors Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote
> Item : 30F2GTTT8LNAVY
> Seller : reebonz.com
> Link : http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t16980/item/30F4GTTT9LBLACK?src=brand





cdtracing said:


> I see no red flags, x_tina.  It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag.



I agree with cdtracing, your bag is authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> Name : Michael Kors Jet Set East West Top Zip Tote
> 
> Item : 30F2GTTT8LNAVY
> 
> Seller : reebonz.com
> 
> Link : http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t16980/item/30F4GTTT9LBLACK?src=brand




Oh love those bags and this ais a beautiful authentic example.  What have you started, yours kors addiction is getting worse lol.


----------



## x_tina

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh love those bags and this ais a beautiful authentic example.  What have you started, yours kors addiction is getting worse lol.


Thanks all.

Yes, my addiction is getting worst, LOL


----------



## tamarino

Hi! What do you think about this selma? On white label inside is code for sutton large... :/


----------



## cdtracing

Will need to see clear pics of interior lining & stitching, heat stamp, white tag behind the made in country tag. There's too much glare with these pics.


----------



## tamarino

photos


----------



## trefusisgirl

tamarino said:


> photos




As cdtracing asked, please can we also have a close up photo of the heatstamp this is inside the bag and will have michael stamped on it.

Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

tamarino said:


> photos



I still need to see the heat stamp & would like the link to where you bought this bag from.


----------



## bargainhunt

Hi, would someone pleasee help me authenticate this bag?



SERIAL NUMBER: n/a
Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/131635382390
Seller: aukomoto
Who took the pictures: I took them
History of the bag: New without tag, shipped from Singapore. FYI, seller had multiple pieces. Seller offered second chance to me and also relisted.
Comments: Seller said 'it's dead stock from Indonesia but authentic'. Seller is fine with return, but to a Germany address where he/she is spending holiday at. 

Photos attached.
Here is the link to the 4shared folder if it's more convenient: http://www.4shared.com/folder/t1tGhR7P/_online.html



The long strap which has holes is longer than it should be.. This was the first thing that set me off.
I'd love to keep it if by any chance this is authentic, even if it's a reject/defective item. Spent over $20 for shipping from Singapore and not sure how much return shipping will cost. 



Let me know if you need additional pictures.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

bargainhunt said:


> Hi, would someone pleasee help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: n/a
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/131635382390
> Seller: aukomoto
> Who took the pictures: I took them
> History of the bag: New without tag, shipped from Singapore. FYI, seller had multiple pieces. Seller offered second chance to me and also relisted.
> Comments: Seller said 'it's dead stock from Indonesia but authentic'. Seller is fine with return, but to a Germany address where he/she is spending holiday at.
> 
> Photos attached.
> Here is the link to the 4shared folder if it's more convenient: http://www.4shared.com/folder/t1tGhR7P/_online.html
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap which has holes is longer than it should be.. This was the first thing that set me off.
> I'd love to keep it if by any chance this is authentic, even if it's a reject/defective item. Spent over $20 for shipping from Singapore and not sure how much return shipping will cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need additional pictures.
> Thanks in advance!



The seller has low feedback & that's always a concern for me.  Plus, there should be a white tag with letter & numbers behind the translucent made in country tag.  That's a concern for me as well.  Not sure what to make about the shoulder strap being longer; could be a mistake made in the factory.  While the pictures look good & things look correct, I'm concerned about the missing interior white tag.  Did you get the same paperwork that was shown in the listing?  Are there any misspellings on the care card?  Indonesia is know for having a lot of Super Fakes.  I can't say for sure about this one.  Maybe Jojon21 can give us her opinion.


----------



## trefusisgirl

bargainhunt said:


> Hi, would someone pleasee help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: n/a
> 
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/131635382390
> 
> Seller: aukomoto
> 
> Who took the pictures: I took them
> 
> History of the bag: New without tag, shipped from Singapore. FYI, seller had multiple pieces. Seller offered second chance to me and also relisted.
> 
> Comments: Seller said 'it's dead stock from Indonesia but authentic'. Seller is fine with return, but to a Germany address where he/she is spending holiday at.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos attached.
> 
> Here is the link to the 4shared folder if it's more convenient: http://www.4shared.com/folder/t1tGhR7P/_online.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap which has holes is longer than it should be.. This was the first thing that set me off.
> 
> I'd love to keep it if by any chance this is authentic, even if it's a reject/defective item. Spent over $20 for shipping from Singapore and not sure how much return shipping will cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need additional pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance!





I would be really wary of this and here is why, have a look at these listings from ebay uk:-

321950449007
131675560340
301825929079

Note that the photos in each listing are exactly the same as a sutton that seller has for sale and all of the sellers have low feedback and are from Singapore.

I regularly trawl ebay uk looking at Kors handbags (yes I know I am sad lol,) and knew i'd seen the photos before, which is why I went back looking on our ebay, it was as the mesh behind is very distinctive and I recognised it.  I've looked at them before and have always had my concerns.

Personally I would not buy from these sellers as I am convinced they are all one and the same individual and as cdtracing said the fact that the white tag is not on the bag would also be a concern.

I also find the fact they would want you to return it to an address in Germany, rather than back to Singapore really bizarre and I have a feeling you are going to have issues trying to return.

Sorry to be the voice of doom, but it is always worth asking us for an authentication prior to purchase.  Then it may save a lot of hassle.


----------



## jojon21

bargainhunt said:


> Hi, would someone pleasee help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: n/a
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/131635382390
> Seller: aukomoto
> Who took the pictures: I took them
> History of the bag: New without tag, shipped from Singapore. FYI, seller had multiple pieces. Seller offered second chance to me and also relisted.
> Comments: Seller said 'it's dead stock from Indonesia but authentic'. Seller is fine with return, but to a Germany address where he/she is spending holiday at.
> 
> Photos attached.
> Here is the link to the 4shared folder if it's more convenient: http://www.4shared.com/folder/t1tGhR7P/_online.html
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap which has holes is longer than it should be.. This was the first thing that set me off.
> I'd love to keep it if by any chance this is authentic, even if it's a reject/defective item. Spent over $20 for shipping from Singapore and not sure how much return shipping will cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need additional pictures.
> Thanks in advance!





cdtracing said:


> The seller has low feedback & that's always a concern for me.  Plus, there should be a white tag with letter & numbers behind the translucent made in country tag.  That's a concern for me as well.  Not sure what to make about the shoulder strap being longer; could be a mistake made in the factory.  While the pictures look good & things look correct, I'm concerned about the missing interior white tag.  Did you get the same paperwork that was shown in the listing?  Are there any misspellings on the care card?  Indonesia is know for having a lot of Super Fakes.  I can't say for sure about this one.  Maybe Jojon21 can give us her opinion.





trefusisgirl said:


> I would be really wary of this and here is why, have a look at these listings from ebay uk:-
> 
> 321950449007
> 131675560340
> 301825929079
> 
> Note that the photos in each listing are exactly the same as a sutton that seller has for sale and all of the sellers have low feedback and are from Singapore.
> 
> I regularly trawl ebay uk looking at Kors handbags (yes I know I am sad lol,) and knew i'd seen the photos before, which is why I went back looking on our ebay, it was as the mesh behind is very distinctive and I recognised it.  I've looked at them before and have always had my concerns.
> 
> Personally I would not buy from these sellers as I am convinced they are all one and the same individual and as cdtracing said the fact that the white tag is not on the bag would also be a concern.
> 
> I also find the fact they would want you to return it to an address in Germany, rather than back to Singapore really bizarre and I have a feeling you are going to have issues trying to return.
> 
> Sorry to be the voice of doom, but it is always worth asking us for an authentication prior to purchase.  Then it may save a lot of hassle.




I agree with cdtracing & trefusisgirl, all indications are that this bag is fake. There are certain indicators which I do not want to mention here as this may tip off any counterfeiters that lurk here. Avoid this bag and seller!


----------



## bargainhunt

cdtracing, trefusisgirl, jojon21

Thank you so much for checking the photos and sharing your knowledge!!
Oh my, I really have to return it. Seller said she will refund my money as soon as I have the tracking number. I hope that is true.

Now I am in between returning and opening dispute on Paypal. I know I will need 3rd party authentication letter if I opt for the latter, but I can get my initial shipping cost back & save on return shipping. I probably run out of time to leave feedback on eBay. Do you think it is worth it to open dispute on Paypal? I have checked out the fees on *****************.com.

To answer cdtracing questions, yes it came with the paperbag. The care card doesn't have mispelling. Only thing different from the listing was the dustbag. The bag came with what I know as the newer version of dustbag (white with silver MIchael Kors).

Btw, I actually have a Large Selma purchased from eBags. It is also made in Indonesia. This suspected fake is almost identical except for the hardware (shape & feel) and the distance between the zip pocket inside to the pockets below the zip (which is closer than in my Selma purchased from eBags). But then again, I assumed those might be factory defect/store reject..


----------



## cdtracing

bargainhunt said:


> cdtracing, trefusisgirl, jojon21
> 
> Thank you so much for checking the photos and sharing your knowledge!!
> Oh my, I really have to return it. Seller said she will refund my money as soon as I have the tracking number. I hope that is true.
> 
> Now I am in between returning and opening dispute on Paypal. I know I will need 3rd party authentication letter if I opt for the latter, but I can get my initial shipping cost back & save on return shipping. I probably run out of time to leave feedback on eBay. Do you think it is worth it to open dispute on Paypal? I have checked out the fees on *****************.com.
> 
> To answer cdtracing questions, yes it came with the paperbag. The care card doesn't have mispelling. Only thing different from the listing was the dustbag. The bag came with what I know as the newer version of dustbag (white with silver MIchael Kors).
> 
> Btw, I actually have a Large Selma purchased from eBags. It is also made in Indonesia. This suspected fake is almost identical except for the hardware (shape & feel) and the distance between the zip pocket inside to the pockets below the zip (which is closer than in my Selma purchased from eBags). But then again, I assumed those might be factory defect/store reject..



You can't really compare one bag to another because no 2 are exactly the same.  If you really like the bag, you can pay for an outside authentication & if it turns out to be authentic, you can keep the bag.  If it is not, you should be able to get a full refund including shipping.  While a lot of this bag looks correct, there are a few things that make me hesitant, especially with the return of the bag to a German address instead of where it was originally sent to you from.  To me, that's a red flag.  With so many Super Fakes coming out of Indonesia & this seller being new with quite a few of the same bags to sell, it's better to be safe than sorry.  You may want to check out the Ebay forum & see what the ladies say would be your best option & just how you should go about it especially since Paypal & Ebay are now separate companies.  The only way to truly put your mind at ease is to go to an outside source to cover all your bases.  Good Luck & let us know how it turns out.


----------



## andral5

bargainhunt said:


> cdtracing, trefusisgirl, jojon21
> 
> Thank you so much for checking the photos and sharing your knowledge!!
> Oh my, I really have to return it. Seller said she will refund my money as soon as I have the tracking number. I hope that is true.
> 
> Now I am in between returning and opening dispute on Paypal. I know I will need 3rd party authentication letter if I opt for the latter, but I can get my initial shipping cost back & save on return shipping. I probably run out of time to leave feedback on eBay. Do you think it is worth it to open dispute on Paypal? I have checked out the fees on *****************.com.
> 
> To answer cdtracing questions, yes it came with the paperbag. The care card doesn't have mispelling. Only thing different from the listing was the dustbag. The bag came with what I know as the newer version of dustbag (white with silver MIchael Kors).
> 
> Btw, I actually have a Large Selma purchased from eBags. It is also made in Indonesia. This suspected fake is almost identical except for the hardware (shape & feel) and the distance between the zip pocket inside to the pockets below the zip (which is closer than in my Selma purchased from eBags). But then again, I assumed those might be factory defect/store reject..



That's why ebay sux compared to amazon. You cannot leave feedback for items purchased more than what? 60 days ago?! When there's such a long time for them to arrive from overseas, then to return or get a replacement, etc.... I was in the hole for some small items. Luckily not too expensive but that's not why it bothers me. Not because of the money, but of the impossibility to leave adequate feedback. That, and the impossibility to find the same seller from the past with which one had a good experience or one wants to buy the same items again.
On amazon I can access my order history from the very first time I ordered there, which was.... many moons ago, I cannot even remember.

Good luck, regardless of the way you choose to get your money back. Such a shame, ebay!


----------



## atasha_rose

KPlease authenticate

-pictures taken by me
-got it from an online shopper who purchase items from the US (Macys). No link to the shopper


----------



## trefusisgirl

atasha_rose said:


> KPlease authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> -pictures taken by me
> 
> -got it from an online shopper who purchase items from the US (Macys). No link to the shopper




Hi, every post you have made on tpf is a request for authentication and we authenticate bags for participating members of the forum, not those who use the site for the sole purpose of asking for authentications. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but we believe this is fair.

If you google Michael Kors authentication services there are sites out there who will give you an authentication for a small fee.


----------



## cdtracing

atasha_rose said:


> KPlease authenticate
> 
> -pictures taken by me
> -got it from an online shopper who purchase items from the US (Macys). No link to the shopper





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi, every post you have made on tpf is a request for authentication and we authenticate bags for participating members of the forum, not those who use the site for the sole purpose of asking for authentications. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but we believe this is fair.
> 
> If you google Michael Kors authentication services there are sites out there who will give you an authentication for a small fee.



+1  Also, we cannot evaluate anything without pictures & links.


----------



## .casey

Item Name: Weston Medium Satchel in Burnt Orange
SERIAL NUMBER: AQ-1307
Seller: Pawn shop (sounds like it should be a dead giveaway but I do some online work for them and they sell some very high end, legitimate bags)
Who took the pictures: Myself
Comments: searching the serial #AQ-1307 came up with another bag, so this may be a giveaway?

Hey there, I know it's my first post but I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit here before xmas.  Purchased this the other day without taking a close look at it first, upon wrapping it as a gift i noticed some of the stitching was fairly off.  

Returning it should not be an issue but I'd just like to get some insight before.

Any information helps, thank you!!


----------



## .casey

a few more..


----------



## .casey

and the final ones..

Thank you again!!


----------



## Daziedazie1

.casey said:


> and the final ones..
> 
> Thank you again!!



That's a gorgeous bag hope it's genuine for u x


----------



## trefusisgirl

.casey said:


> Item Name: Weston Medium Satchel in Burnt Orange
> SERIAL NUMBER: AQ-1307
> Seller: Pawn shop (sounds like it should be a dead giveaway but I do some online work for them and they sell some very high end, legitimate bags)
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> Comments: searching the serial #AQ-1307 came up with another bag, so this may be a giveaway?
> 
> Hey there, I know it's my first post but I'm hoping you guys can help me out a bit here before xmas.  Purchased this the other day without taking a close look at it first, upon wrapping it as a gift i noticed some of the stitching was fairly off.
> 
> Returning it should not be an issue but I'd just like to get some insight before.
> 
> Any information helps, thank you!!




Hi we only offer authentications for active purse forum members and not those that join simply to request an authentication.  We require members to have 25 posts or more prior to offering assistance and this should be posts not just asking for authentications.  There is so much to find in tpf it is easy to get your count up plus it is good fun to join in with things ur interested in.

Also, If you google Michael Kors authentication services there are sites around that will offer this for a small fee.


----------



## cdtracing

It's Christmas so I will  do your evaluation. Your bag is authentic. Congratulations. Please check out the forum & participate. We love for members to become active participants.  There's  a lot of information here on the TPF & not just purses.

Enjoy your bag & Merry Christmas!!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> It's Christmas so I will  do your evaluation. Your bag is authentic. Congratulations. Please check out the forum & participate. We love for members to become active participants.  There's  a lot of information here on the TPF & not just purses.
> 
> Enjoy your bag & Merry Christmas!!



Chapeau!

Gorgeous bag, btw. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## bargainhunt

cdtracing said:


> You can't really compare one bag to another because no 2 are exactly the same.  If you really like the bag, you can pay for an outside authentication & if it turns out to be authentic, you can keep the bag.  If it is not, you should be able to get a full refund including shipping.  While a lot of this bag looks correct, there are a few things that make me hesitant, especially with the return of the bag to a German address instead of where it was originally sent to you from.  To me, that's a red flag.  With so many Super Fakes coming out of Indonesia & this seller being new with quite a few of the same bags to sell, it's better to be safe than sorry.  You may want to check out the Ebay forum & see what the ladies say would be your best option & just how you should go about it especially since Paypal & Ebay are now separate companies.  The only way to truly put your mind at ease is to go to an outside source to cover all your bases.  Good Luck & let us know how it turns out.



Sorry, was so busy catching up with workloads before the holiday.

I've read some posts regarding opening dispute on fake items. I am gonna take the bag to post office tomorrow and ship it back w/ tracking if it's not very expensive. If it is, I am opening a case on Paypal bcos in that case I might go deeper & spend on authentification service as well ($45-55 w/ written statement). This bag cost me around $130 inc shipping. 

Seller is still re-listing the bag now, 19 bids and ongoing! Item number 131680151823. I bought the bag over a month ago, can't believe how many people purchased fakes and never know it's fake _


----------



## bargainhunt

andral5 said:


> That's why ebay sux compared to amazon. You cannot leave feedback for items purchased more than what? 60 days ago?! When there's such a long time for them to arrive from overseas, then to return or get a replacement, etc.... I was in the hole for some small items. Luckily not too expensive but that's not why it bothers me. Not because of the money, but of the impossibility to leave adequate feedback. That, and the impossibility to find the same seller from the past with which one had a good experience or one wants to buy the same items again.
> On amazon I can access my order history from the very first time I ordered there, which was.... many moons ago, I cannot even remember.
> 
> Good luck, regardless of the way you choose to get your money back. Such a shame, ebay!




Thanks 
For me 60 days is quite fair to prevent naughty buyers from taking advantage. I like ebay because there are more items at great prices. I am a fan of Kate Spade and can only find her outlet items at great prices on ebay.

However yes, definitely hate that our 'purchase history' just disappears after 60 days lol. I have to write down my purchases just so I remember how much I got them at.

Sorry if this is out of topic.


----------



## .casey

cdtracing said:


> It's Christmas so I will  do your evaluation. Your bag is authentic. Congratulations. Please check out the forum & participate. We love for members to become active participants.  There's  a lot of information here on the TPF & not just purses.
> 
> Enjoy your bag & Merry Christmas!!


much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## andral5

bargainhunt said:


> Thanks
> For me 60 days is quite fair to prevent naughty buyers from taking advantage. I like ebay because there are more items at great prices. I am a fan of Kate Spade and can only find her outlet items at great prices on ebay.
> 
> However yes, definitely hate that our 'purchase history' just disappears after 60 days lol. I have to write down my purchases just so I remember how much I got them at.
> 
> Sorry if this is out of topic.



Hopefully it's not off topic. 
I still need to get a replacement for a damaged item. Not damaged during transportation, parts were missing in the package, so the seller sent a damaged item from the start. Well, with all the shipping time and the back and forth emails, it's now over the 60 days and I still didn't get my replacement, which I probably won't get at all in the end. And I cannot leave neutral or negative feedback... because the transaction is not there anymore... I don't find this fair.


----------



## cdtracing

.casey said:


> much appreciated, thank you!



You're welcome.  Please go through the forum & become familiar with it & read/post on threads you find of interest.  We encourage members to become participating members so they may fully enjoy & utilize all the knowledge & help here.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Hopefully it's not off topic.
> I still need to get a replacement for a damaged item. Not damaged during transportation, parts were missing in the package, so the seller sent a damaged item from the start. Well, with all the shipping time and the back and forth emails, it's now over the 60 days and I still didn't get my replacement, which I probably won't get at all in the end. And I cannot leave neutral or negative feedback... because the transaction is not there anymore... I don't find this fair.



Yes, this is off topic.  Please ask your question or start a thread in the Ebay forum concerning this.  I'm sure the ladies there will be more than happy to advise you on how to proceed.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this is off topic.  Please ask your question or start a thread in the Ebay forum concerning this.  I'm sure the ladies there will be more than happy to advise you on how to proceed.



Thanks, cdtracing. Sorry for the OT. It's ok with that purchase, it'd be only a small hole, it wasn't something expensive. I will not continue the discussion here, of course.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thanks, cdtracing. Sorry for the OT. It's ok with that purchase, it'd be only a small hole, it wasn't something expensive. I will not continue the discussion here, of course.



Thank you, andral5.  We do try to keep the chatter on the AT thread down to a minimum.


----------



## iamjdc

DOES MK two tone selma  saffiano (specifically Black and White) has Gold Hardware? thank youuu


----------



## iamjdc

does anyone here bought Michael Kors from Lazada with its seller Bagslife?


----------



## trefusisgirl

iamjdc said:


> DOES MK two tone selma  saffiano (specifically Black and White) has Gold Hardware? thank youuu




Hello welcome to the purse forum. This is our authentication thread, not for general questions about items.

There are appropriate threads for more general questions like these.  If you look at the contemporary designers under the main forum list and choose Michael Kors, you will see all the threads relevant and be able to choose the best one to post your question in.

If your second question relates to an ebay seller, there are also specific ebay threads.  Again these are found from the main forum list under ebay.

Happy holidays and enjoy all tpf has to offer.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello welcome to the purse forum. This is our authentication thread, not for general questions about items.
> 
> There are appropriate threads for more general questions like these.  If you look at the contemporary designers under the main forum list and choose Michael Kors, you will see all the threads relevant and be able to choose the best one to post your question in.
> 
> If your second question relates to an ebay seller, there are also specific ebay threads.  Again these are found from the main forum list under ebay.
> 
> Happy holidays and enjoy all tpf has to offer.



Yes, as Trefusisgirl has stated, this thread is for authentications only.  There are other threads for general questions about specific bags.  You can also Google your question & get answers that way.

Merry Christmas & enjoy the tPF & what it has to offer.


----------



## Aysha11

Item: NWT New MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Tech Continental Logo Wallet Wrislet Ret $148
Seller: mylarigirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252216672804
Comment: I bought this. Yet to receive


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Item: NWT New MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Tech Continental Logo Wallet Wrislet Ret $148
> Seller: mylarigirl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252216672804
> Comment: I bought this. Yet to receive



I prefer to authenticate for members who gave a post count of at least 25.  Please continue to post on threads that interest you to increase your numbers then repost for evaluation including the quote to this original request.  Will also need to see pic of any interior name or heatstamp.
Thank you & Merry Christmas!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Aysha11 said:


> Item: NWT New MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Tech Continental Logo Wallet Wrislet Ret $148
> Seller: mylarigirl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252216672804
> Comment: I bought this. Yet to receive




As cdtracing said you need to get your post count up for authentication and we would need more pics.  Also it will be really hidden on those purses, but there should be a label sewn into it. You won't be able to photograph it, I know i've tried on the one of these I have, but let us know what it says.  It will be there and It will be a made in label.


----------



## baglady2009

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote
Listing number: 161464234993
Seller: leperfect
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16146423499...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161464234993&_rdc=1
Comments: I purchased this item from an ebay seller.  My friend has the exact bag which she purchased directly through Michael Kors a couple of years ago.  I have three concerns about this bag. My first concern is that the interior fabric is different.  These bags usually have the circled MK logo on the interior, but this bag does not.  Instead, it has a MK print without the circle.  My second concern is where the bag is manufactured.  I have a few MK bags, but I have never seen  a MK bag "MADE IN MYANMAR".  My last concern is that there is a string of glue on the back exterior of the bag.  I have never experienced that with any of my previous MK bags.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## baglady2009

baglady2009 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote
> Listing number: 161464234993
> Seller: leperfect
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16146423499...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161464234993&_rdc=1
> Comments: I purchased this item from an ebay seller.  My friend has the exact bag which she purchased directly through Michael Kors a couple of years ago.  I have three concerns about this bag. My first concern is that the interior fabric is different.  These bags usually have the circled MK logo on the interior, but this bag does not.  Instead, it has a MK print without the circle.  My second concern is where the bag is manufactured.  I have a few MK bags, but I have never seen  a MK bag "MADE IN MYANMAR".  My last concern is that there is a string of glue on the back exterior of the bag.  I have never experienced that with any of my previous MK bags.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I would really appreciate your input.



Here are additional pics.


----------



## ickest

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello welcome to the purse forum. This is our authentication thread, not for general questions about items.
> 
> There are appropriate threads for more general questions like these.  If you look at the contemporary designers under the main forum list and choose Michael Kors, you will see all the threads relevant and be able to choose the best one to post your question in.
> 
> If your second question relates to an ebay seller, there are also specific ebay threads.  Again these are found from the main forum list under ebay.
> 
> Happy holidays and enjoy all tpf has to offer.


hi there. I used to work at MK. the black and white Selma is offered in both hardware's Gold and Silver. It really depends where you are buying from.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ickest said:


> hi there. I used to work at MK. the black and white Selma is offered in both hardware's Gold and Silver. It really depends where you are buying from.




Hi this was not a question from me and as this is our authentication thread I directed op to ask their question in one of our more general threads.  So if you did want to answer them, which is really kind if you, they should have reposted in another thread.


----------



## trefusisgirl

baglady2009 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote
> 
> Listing number: 161464234993
> 
> Seller: leperfect
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16146423499...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161464234993&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments: I purchased this item from an ebay seller.  My friend has the exact bag which she purchased directly through Michael Kors a couple of years ago.  I have three concerns about this bag. My first concern is that the interior fabric is different.  These bags usually have the circled MK logo on the interior, but this bag does not.  Instead, it has a MK print without the circle.  My second concern is where the bag is manufactured.  I have a few MK bags, but I have never seen  a MK bag "MADE IN MYANMAR".  My last concern is that there is a string of glue on the back exterior of the bag.  I have never experienced that with any of my previous MK bags.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I would really appreciate your input.




Glue is just something I came across personally on a Selma I bought.  Sadly it seems sometimes quality control is not how it should be.  If you are careful it should just pick off.

Due to the fact your bag was manufactured very recently, am not surprised with the lining.  It is his most recent one.  I think stockists will still be carrying the previous manufactured versions till they sell out and then we will start to see this lining more and more.

MK is often expanding the countries bags are made, it is difficult to keep up lol.

I wouldn't have any hesitation is saying this bag is authenticate.  There is nothing that makes me think it isn't genuine and the seller sells a lot of items.  Although they have some negative feedback it is more about shipping and prices going down day after people have bought things, than anything else.  

I am sure the other authenticators will offer their views as well.  But I believe we will all agree you have a genuine MK and congrats.  I love this style.


----------



## baglady2009

trefusisgirl said:


> Glue is just something I came across personally on a Selma I bought.  Sadly it seems sometimes quality control is not how it should be.  If you are careful it should just pick off.
> 
> Due to the fact your bag was manufactured very recently, am not surprised with the lining.  It is his most recent one.  I think stockists will still be carrying the previous manufactured versions till they sell out and then we will start to see this lining more and more.
> 
> MK is often expanding the countries bags are made, it is difficult to keep up lol.
> 
> I wouldn't have any hesitation is saying this bag is authenticate.  There is nothing that makes me think it isn't genuine and the seller sells a lot of items.  Although they have some negative feedback it is more about shipping and prices going down day after people have bought things, than anything else.
> 
> I am sure the other authenticators will offer their views as well.  But I believe we will all agree you have a genuine MK and congrats.  I love this style.



Thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## cdtracing

baglady2009 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote
> Listing number: 161464234993
> Seller: leperfect
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16146423499...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161464234993&_rdc=1
> Comments: I purchased this item from an ebay seller.  My friend has the exact bag which she purchased directly through Michael Kors a couple of years ago.  I have three concerns about this bag. My first concern is that the interior fabric is different.  These bags usually have the circled MK logo on the interior, but this bag does not.  Instead, it has a MK print without the circle.  My second concern is where the bag is manufactured.  I have a few MK bags, but I have never seen  a MK bag "MADE IN MYANMAR".  My last concern is that there is a string of glue on the back exterior of the bag.  I have never experienced that with any of my previous MK bags.  Can you please authenticate this bag for me?  I would really appreciate your input.





baglady2009 said:


> Here are additional pics.





trefusisgirl said:


> Glue is just something I came across personally on a Selma I bought.  Sadly it seems sometimes quality control is not how it should be.  If you are careful it should just pick off.
> 
> Due to the fact your bag was manufactured very recently, am not surprised with the lining.  It is his most recent one.  I think stockists will still be carrying the previous manufactured versions till they sell out and then we will start to see this lining more and more.
> 
> MK is often expanding the countries bags are made, it is difficult to keep up lol.
> 
> I wouldn't have any hesitation is saying this bag is authenticate.  There is nothing that makes me think it isn't genuine and the seller sells a lot of items.  Although they have some negative feedback it is more about shipping and prices going down day after people have bought things, than anything else.
> 
> I am sure the other authenticators will offer their views as well.  But I believe we will all agree you have a genuine MK and congrats.  I love this style.



As Trefusisgirl has stated, I believe this is authentic.  From the pictures provided, I see nothing to make me think otherwise.

The glue is, in my opinion,  a lack of quality control that has become evident over the past year.

The seller is a major seller & most of the negative feedback has been about shipping,  problems with returns, prices being lowered after a sale & not authenticity so I don't see a problem buying from this seller.

MK has factories in a multitude of countries so that's a list that continues to grow.

Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## baglady2009

cdtracing said:


> As Trefusisgirl has stated, I believe this is authentic.  From the pictures provided, I see nothing to make me think otherwise.
> 
> The glue is, in my opinion,  a lack of quality control that has become evident over the past year.
> 
> The seller is a major seller & most of the negative feedback has been about shipping,  problems with returns, prices being lowered after a sale & not authenticity so I don't see a problem buying from this seller.
> 
> MK has factories in a multitude of countries so that's a list that continues to grow.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you for your input as well.  The bag definitely looks authentic, but the interior and the "MADE IN MYANMAR" concerned me.  Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## shesastonefox

Item Name (if you know it): MK Selma
SERIAL NUMBER: Made in Vietnam AV-1306
Link (if available): No more link but previous ID# was 131127558148
Seller: getluxury
Who took the pictures: me. 
History of the bag: Seller said she purchased the bag originally from Macy's and resold it on Ebay which was purchased by my cousin and gifted to me.
Comments: Would like to know if this is legit and real. I know that the listing has already ended but we'd still like to know it's authenticity. It would help us know that we can trust this online seller and rebuy from her again should we need to purchase bags. Appreciate help from the authorities on this thread!

See photos here: https://goo.gl/photos/e7ytPnmTCxXgee2B9


----------



## cdtracing

shesastonefox said:


> Item Name (if you know it): MK Selma
> SERIAL NUMBER: Made in Vietnam AV-1306
> Link (if available): No more link but previous ID# was 131127558148
> Seller: getluxury
> Who took the pictures: me.
> History of the bag: Seller said she purchased the bag originally from Macy's and resold it on Ebay which was purchased by my cousin and gifted to me.
> Comments: Would like to know if this is legit and real. I know that the listing has already ended but we'd still like to know it's authenticity. It would help us know that we can trust this online seller and rebuy from her again should we need to purchase bags. Appreciate help from the authorities on this thread!
> 
> See photos here: https://goo.gl/photos/e7ytPnmTCxXgee2B9



From the photos provided, this bag is authentic.  The seller checks out as well.  I would feel comfortable buying from them.  In the future, it's best to have us look at the bag before you buy to save you any headache.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Is this authentic? Just checking to see what your thoughts are and If you need more pictures let me know. This is the studded jewel Selma messenger. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3225207
> View attachment 3225208
> View attachment 3225209
> View attachment 3225210
> View attachment 3225211
> View attachment 3225212
> View attachment 3225213
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Just checking to see what your thoughts are and If you need more pictures let me know. This is the studded jewel Selma messenger. Thank you!



I believe your Selma messenger is authentic.


----------



## shesastonefox

cdtracing said:


> From the photos provided, this bag is authentic.  The seller checks out as well.  I would feel comfortable buying from them.  In the future, it's best to have us look at the bag before you buy to save you any headache.  Enjoy your bag!!


Thank you so much for the help! So happy I didn't get a fake. Will keep in mind to ask before buying. We took a risk!


----------



## cdtracing

shesastonefox said:


> Thank you so much for the help! So happy I didn't get a fake. Will keep in mind to ask before buying. We took a risk!



Happy to help!   Enjoy your bag!


----------



## trefusisgirl

shesastonefox said:


> Item Name (if you know it): MK Selma
> SERIAL NUMBER: Made in Vietnam AV-1306
> Link (if available): No more link but previous ID# was 131127558148
> Seller: getluxury
> Who took the pictures: me.
> History of the bag: Seller said she purchased the bag originally from Macy's and resold it on Ebay which was purchased by my cousin and gifted to me.
> Comments: Would like to know if this is legit and real. I know that the listing has already ended but we'd still like to know it's authenticity. It would help us know that we can trust this online seller and rebuy from her again should we need to purchase bags. Appreciate help from the authorities on this thread!
> 
> See photos here: https://goo.gl/photos/e7ytPnmTCxXgee2B9




As cdtracing said lovely authentic Selma.  It looks really classy with that leather/colour combo. What a lovely cousin to buy you such a lovely bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3225207
> View attachment 3225208
> View attachment 3225209
> View attachment 3225210
> View attachment 3225211
> View attachment 3225212
> View attachment 3225213
> 
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Just checking to see what your thoughts are and If you need more pictures let me know. This is the studded jewel Selma messenger. Thank you!




As cdtracing said an authentic jewelled Selma. Lovely in a true classic colour.


----------



## shesastonefox

trefusisgirl said:


> As cdtracing said lovely authentic Selma.  It looks really classy with that leather/colour combo. What a lovely cousin to buy you such a lovely bag.


I agree. I'm very lucky. Hoping to purchase more authentic items. Thank you so much for taking time to message and agree with cdtracing! Gives me a lot of confidence to carry this bag now.


----------



## trefusisgirl

shesastonefox said:


> I agree. I'm very lucky. Hoping to purchase more authentic items. Thank you so much for taking time to message and agree with cdtracing! Gives me a lot of confidence to carry this bag now.




We are always happy help and once you start with MK you don't stop! My collection is ever growing and I love each thing I have. It's addictive.&#128578;


----------



## alisonmrichie

So here is my Christmas present that has been driving me mad. After lots of reading & research I think my gut instinct was right. The inner logo just isn't right at all. But here are a couple of pics for you. See what you think.


----------



## trefusisgirl

alisonmrichie said:


> So here is my Christmas present that has been driving me mad. After lots of reading & research I think my gut instinct was right. The inner logo just isn't right at all. But here are a couple of pics for you. See what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225342




Sorry your gut instinct was right, I knew as soon as you posted the first photo.  This is a counterfeit bag.  There are many clear tells as to why.

The only positive you can take away from it is that you joined tpf, got a new addiction and know what to look out for in the future.


----------



## alisonmrichie

trefusisgirl said:


> Sorry your gut instinct was right, I knew as soon as you posted the first photo.  This is a counterfeit bag.  There are many clear tells as to why.
> 
> The only positive you can take away from it is that you joined tpf, got a new addiction and know what to look out for in the future.



The more I looked at it the more I knew it was all kinds of wrong. Oh well poor hubby will have to have some lessons in what to look for when he returns it lets hope he can find the receipt! I haven't actually asked him what he paid for it.


----------



## lynn_21

Is this site: http://www.myparisbags.com/ a reliable?

I am looking at http://www.myparisbags.com/details_97.html -Michael Kors Medium Selma Top Zip Satchel? Just unsure is it an authentic one.


----------



## cdtracing

alisonmrichie said:


> So here is my Christmas present that has been driving me mad. After lots of reading & research I think my gut instinct was right. The inner logo just isn't right at all. But here are a couple of pics for you. See what you think.
> 
> View attachment 3225340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225341
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225342



As Trefusisgirl has stated, this is a counterfeit bag.  Your gut feeling was right.   So sorry.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lynn_21 said:


> Is this site: http://www.myparisbags.com/ a reliable?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at http://www.myparisbags.com/details_97.html -Michael Kors Medium Selma Top Zip Satchel? Just unsure is it an authentic one.




Hi and welcome tpf, enjoy all the site has to offer.

If you look back to post one of this thread you will see our requirements for requesting authentications.  

There is a general MK chat thread, you would be better off posing your question there, about whether the website is reliable, as one of the other forum members may be able to comment on whether they have heard of that website.  I haven't but as the forum is worldwide it may be because of the country I am in.


----------



## lynn_21

trefusisgirl said:


> Hi and welcome tpf, enjoy all the site has to offer.
> 
> If you look back to post one of this thread you will see our requirements for requesting authentications.
> 
> There is a general MK chat thread, you would be better off posing your question there, about whether the website is reliable, as one of the other forum members may be able to comment on whether they have heard of that website.  I haven't but as the forum is worldwide it may be because of the country I am in.


trefusisgirl thank you for your advice


----------



## BKALWAYS

Hi, can someone please authenticate this small size mk travel tote..? I have never seen a black mk bag with light colour inside lining..? Really not sure as everything else seems really genuine . Forgot to mention bag was bought on eBay. 
Thanks


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this small size mk travel tote..? I have never seen a black mk bag with light colour inside lining..? Really not sure as everything else seems really genuine . Forgot to mention bag was bought on eBay.
> 
> Thanks




Hi, these are the requirments for requesting an authentication, am posting them here to save you having to go back to post 1 on this thread.  As you can see we need lots more photos and info to authenticate.

If you can provide us more pics/info we will happily help you.

Thank you.

Please follow the following rules:


Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously. 


This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:


  *  Item: 

  *  Listing number:

  *  Seller: 

  * Link: 

  * Comments:

 If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):

  * SERIAL NUMBER: 

  * Link (if available):

  * Seller:

  * Who took the pictures:

  * History of the bag:

  * Comments:

Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.

  * Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.

  * Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.

  * Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.

  * Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.

  * Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

  * To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this small size mk travel tote..? I have never seen a black mk bag with light colour inside lining..? Really not sure as everything else seems really genuine . Forgot to mention bag was bought on eBay.
> Thanks



As trefusisgirl has stated, please read the first post of this thread for the format & requirements to authenticate.  We cannot evaluate your bag from one picture.  We also need the Ebay link to the bag.
Thank you.


----------



## BKALWAYS

trefusisgirl said:


> Hi, these are the requirments for requesting an authentication, am posting them here to save you having to go back to post 1 on this thread.  As you can see we need lots more photos and info to authenticate.
> 
> If you can provide us more pics/info we will happily help you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Please follow the following rules:
> 
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:
> 
> 
> *  Item:
> 
> *  Listing number:
> 
> *  Seller:
> 
> * Link:
> 
> * Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> * SERIAL NUMBER:
> 
> * Link (if available):
> 
> * Seller:
> 
> * Who took the pictures:
> 
> * History of the bag:
> 
> * Comments:
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> * Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> 
> * Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> 
> * Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> * Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> 
> * Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> * To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.


I hope this is enough : I'm finding trouble attaching more pics which I have just taken myself 
201492886908 - listing number 
Seller: wojseb214
Small jet set travel tote in black


----------



## BKALWAYS

I'm not sure why having trouble posting more than one picture hope these will be okay as I've posted the listing number on eBay in previous post, would appreciate the help thanks.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> I'm not sure why having trouble posting more than one picture hope these will be okay as I've posted the listing number on eBay in previous post, would appreciate the help thanks.




Could you look inside bag and see if there are tags stitched in there should be one, or two, need to see photos of them, plus a close up of the heat stamp.  There is nothing that immediately leaps out that makes me think it isn't genuine. 

The seller has very low feedback and nothing for MK bags.  However, I have successfully purchased more than one item from ebay UK from low rated sellers.  In fact my first MK bag was a Selma from there.

If you could just post extras it is easier to use tpf app for posting photos, much much easier.


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> I'm not sure why having trouble posting more than one picture hope these will be okay as I've posted the listing number on eBay in previous post, would appreciate the help thanks.



When you go to reply, scroll down til you see a box that says attach files & click on  manage attachments.  A window should pop up where you can load more than one picture.  Make sure your pictures are not too large or they will not load.  You may have to resize your pictures.  

Look inside the bag & send us pictures of the made in country/date tag & any interior heat stamp.  Please make sure the pictures are clear.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> I'm not sure why having trouble posting more than one picture hope these will be okay as I've posted the listing number on eBay in previous post, would appreciate the help thanks.




Also could u post a photo of the other side inside pocket not the one on the listing the one on the other inside side of the bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> I'm not sure why having trouble posting more than one picture hope these will be okay as I've posted the listing number on eBay in previous post, would appreciate the help thanks.




When i say inside i mean the leather pocket not the lined ones.


----------



## BKALWAYS

trefusisgirl said:


> When i say inside i mean the leather pocket not the lined ones.



Sorry can't seem to find a way to attach more in one post I tried tapping on manage attachment ma as cdtracing said however didn't work this is the made in tag, the bag doesn't seem to have a heat stamp if you mean the michael michael kors tag does that mean it's fake..? :/


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> When you go to reply, scroll down til you see a box that says attach files & click on  manage attachments.  A window should pop up where you can load more than one picture.  Make sure your pictures are not too large or they will not load.  You may have to resize your pictures.
> 
> Look inside the bag & send us pictures of the made in country/date tag & any interior heat stamp.  Please make sure the pictures are clear.



I still can't seem to manage to attach more I've attached one previous to this post of the made in tag there is no heat stamp


----------



## BKALWAYS

Another pic. I've just never seen a black mk woth light colour lining which is what makes me think it's fake. Otherwise it does look genuine..


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> Sorry can't seem to find a way to attach more in one post I tried tapping on manage attachment ma as cdtracing said however didn't work this is the made in tag, the bag doesn't seem to have a heat stamp if you mean the michael michael kors tag does that mean it's fake..? :/




Does that tag that states "made in vietnam" have anything on the other side for example e-1308?

I just checked and my jet set tote doesn't have a heat stamp actually.  I don't think all jet sets like these do.  So no that doesn't mean it is fake.

Does it have a key chain in it and what markings are on the zippers?

Sorry about all the questions but I need to ask them.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> I still can't seem to manage to attach more I've attached one previous to this post of the made in tag there is no heat stamp




Also is this and the other zipped pocket on the other side lined, or unlined?


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> Sorry can't seem to find a way to attach more in one post I tried tapping on manage attachment ma as cdtracing said however didn't work this is the made in tag, the bag doesn't seem to have a heat stamp if you mean the michael michael kors tag does that mean it's fake..? :/



Is there an interior tag with letters & numbers on it?  Not all Jet Set items have a heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> Another pic. I've just never seen a black mk woth light colour lining which is what makes me think it's fake. Otherwise it does look genuine..



I've been researching your bag.  Can you post a couple of clear pictures of the lining?  Try one with the flash & one without in natural lighting,


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> Is there an interior tag with letters & numbers on it?  Not all Jet Set items have a heat stamp.



Nope no numbers and checked the little label on my Selma has the number as u say hmm... The pockets are lined


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> I've been researching your bag.  Can you post a couple of clear pictures of the lining?  Try one with the flash & one without in natural lighting,



This is with flash


----------



## BKALWAYS

trefusisgirl said:


> Does that tag that states "made in vietnam" have anything on the other side for example e-1308?
> 
> I just checked and my jet set tote doesn't have a heat stamp actually.  I don't think all jet sets like these do.  So no that doesn't mean it is fake.
> 
> Does it have a key chain in it and what markings are on the zippers?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions but I need to ask them.



The markings


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> I've been researching your bag.  Can you post a couple of clear pictures of the lining?  Try one with the flash & one without in natural lighting,


The lining 
Best I could do


----------



## cdtracing

BKALWAYS said:


> The lining
> Best I could do



After looking at the lining, I believe your bag is genuine.  I believe it's the old version of the Jet Set Macbook Tote.  The style has been changed & it's now called the Jet Set Multi functional Tote.  I believe these totes were made in Vietnam.  I also believe these totes were originally made to be sold in Apple stores.  I'm not too concerned about the lining being light.  I have seen MK bags that are darker bags but have lighter lining.  The seller has low feedback & doesn't seem to have much experience with designer purses but what feedback they have is positive.  Sometimes you can buy authentic items from low feedback sellers.  Everything else looks good on your bag & I see no red flags.

Enjoy your bag.


----------



## BKALWAYS

cdtracing said:


> After looking at the lining, I believe your bag is genuine.  I believe it's the old version of the Jet Set Macbook Tote.  The style has been changed & it's now called the Jet Set Multi functional Tote.  I believe these totes were made in Vietnam.  I also believe these totes were originally made to be sold in Apple stores.  I'm not too concerned about the lining being light.  I have seen MK bags that are darker bags but have lighter lining.  The seller has low feedback & doesn't seem to have much experience with designer purses but what feedback they have is positive.  Sometimes you buy authentic items for low feedback sellers.  Everything else looks good on your bag & I see no red flags.
> 
> Enjoy your bag.


Ah thank you and thanks for both your help. Much appreciated


----------



## trefusisgirl

BKALWAYS said:


> Ah thank you and thanks for both your help. Much appreciated




Total agreement with cdtracing there sre no red flags about this bag,  it is a lovely example and if it is like the one I got
recently it will be well used. At the moment it is my go to work bag. 

Enjoy your bag,another for your collection.

I am obviously chuffed to see another UK member here.


----------



## alisonmrichie

trefusisgirl said:


> Total agreement with cdtracing there sre no red flags about this bag,  it is a lovely example and if it is like the one I got
> recently it will be well used. At the moment it is my go to work bag.
> 
> Enjoy your bag,another for your collection.
> 
> I am obviously chuffed to see another UK member here.



I am also in the UK


----------



## trefusisgirl

alisonmrichie said:


> I am also in the UK




I know u r hon, was lovely to see you here as well.&#128578;


----------



## nursem97

I am a bit confused on how to post a request to authenticate a Louis Vuitton I just received.  Can someone please assist me.  I'd be very grateful! 
Thank you


----------



## trefusisgirl

nursem97 said:


> I am a bit confused on how to post a request to authenticate a Louis Vuitton I just received.  Can someone please assist me.  I'd be very grateful!
> Thank you




You need to head over to the louis vuitton part of tpf.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-878933.html

I am hoping that link takes you straight to it.  If not search the forum for "authenticate louis vuitton" and it will come up in the search results.

Like all authentication threads on tpf they will have requirements for requesting an authentication.  These are found on page 1 of each authentication thread, so read the louis one first before posting.

Good luck.


----------



## Aysha11

Please help me authenticate this wallet.


----------



## Aysha11

Item: NWT New MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Tech Continental Logo Wallet Wrislet Ret $148

Seller: mylarigirl

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252216672804


----------



## trefusisgirl

Aysha11 said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231396
> View attachment 3231397
> View attachment 3231398
> View attachment 3231399
> View attachment 3231400
> View attachment 3231401
> View attachment 3231402
> View attachment 3231403
> View attachment 3231404
> View attachment 3231406




Authentic, am assuming this is the same one as ur second post.  Thank you for your clear photos, especially of the tags as they can be really troublesome to photo well.

Enjoy your new wallet.  I have a cynthia bag in this colourway and it is lovely for this time of year.


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231396
> View attachment 3231397
> View attachment 3231398
> View attachment 3231399
> View attachment 3231400
> View attachment 3231401
> View attachment 3231402
> View attachment 3231403
> View attachment 3231404
> View attachment 3231406





Aysha11 said:


> Item: NWT New MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Item Tech Continental Logo Wallet Wrislet Ret $148
> 
> Seller: mylarigirl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252216672804



Authentic.  I assume the link in your second posting is the link to your first posting.


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.  I assume the link in your second posting is the link to your first posting.







trefusisgirl said:


> Authentic, am assuming this is the same one as ur second post.  Thank you for your clear photos, especially of the tags as they can be really troublesome to photo well.
> 
> Enjoy your new wallet.  I have a cynthia bag in this colourway and it is lovely for this time of year.




Yes both are same. 

Thanks for your help [emoji4]


----------



## nickkyvintage

Hi  can anybody help with authenticating the below please? Thanks in advance! 

Item: Michael kors Large tan selma
Listing number: 121858411951
Seller: ive22278
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121858411951?redirect=mobile
Comments: looks like the luggage colour, as opposed to Tan?


----------



## cdtracing

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi  can anybody help with authenticating the below please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Michael kors Large tan selma
> Listing number: 121858411951
> Seller: ive22278
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121858411951?redirect=mobile
> Comments: looks like the luggage colour, as opposed to Tan?



I believe this is an authentic Selma.  Yes, it looks to be the luggage color; pictures are not the greatest for color in the listing.  Seller doesn't have a high feedback but everything looks correct on the bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> Hi  can anybody help with authenticating the below please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Michael kors Large tan selma
> 
> Listing number: 121858411951
> 
> Seller: ive22278
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121858411951?redirect=mobile
> 
> Comments: looks like the luggage colour, as opposed to Tan?




Agree with cdtracing that this looks like an authentic Selma.  

I am sure u have noticed already, but looking at the photo of bottom of bag, the left side feet seem pretty scratched up looks like the gold has worn away, but u never see that part of the bag & seller does say scratches and it could just be a bad photo, seems a bit out of focus on that side.  But she says the bag was never used so how would the feet get scratched up, maybe badly stored.

Bad lighting in photos, but agree it looks like luggage, such a classic never date, colour.

Seller has no history of selling kors, but all feedback is positive & of course there is always the ebay guarantee if you get it and it is not as described on the advert.

Classic style and colour.


----------



## nickkyvintage

Thank you! I'm still thinking it over, I think I'm really wanting a Greenwich tote.


----------



## nickkyvintage

Thanks  I do really love it I'm just terrified of getting  sent a bag that doesn't look anything like the pictures, or even worse - one that stinks! Too many times I've been sent bags that smell like they've been kept next to an open fire or used as an ashtray. 

I love the size and the colour is absolutely a classic. I might send her a few more questions about how it's been stored and why the feet look so different in terms of scratches. 

But whenever I see a Greenwich tote I change my mind. #korsproblems


----------



## trefusisgirl

nickkyvintage said:


> Thanks  I do really love it I'm just terrified of getting  sent a bag that doesn't look anything like the pictures, or even worse - one that stinks! Too many times I've been sent bags that smell like they've been kept next to an open fire or used as an ashtray.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the size and the colour is absolutely a classic. I might send her a few more questions about how it's been stored and why the feet look so different in terms of scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> But whenever I see a Greenwich tote I change my mind. #korsproblems




Ah I understand the dilemma as I love the greenwich as well.  You need to weigh up which you would use the most.

Also, I think it is a good idea to ask more questions and maybe ask for a clearer more in focus photo of the left hand side feet as they do look real beat up in that photo but it may just be the focus of the shot/lighting.  A good seller will not mind being asked things by a potential purchaser.

I guess it is the risk we take when purchasing off ebay.  I am in UK and have always been really lucky with my kors purchases & as I say you do have that ebay guarantee although it is a hassle to make use of it.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Hoanghai4784

Sorry, posted but got to edit as i am not allowed to authenticate yet


----------



## Hoanghai4784

Sorry


----------



## Nata6950

May you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!
Item name: Michael Kors sutton satchel medium black
Item number:391358186659
Seller: rfr Corp.
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391358186659?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


----------



## cdtracing

Nata6950 said:


> May you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!
> Item name: Michael Kors sutton satchel medium black
> Item number:391358186659
> Seller: rfr Corp.
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/391358186659?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0



Welcome to the Purse Forum.  I prefer to do evaluations for members who are active participants on the forum & have a post count of at least 25.  Please check out the forums & post on threads that are of interest to you.  There is a tremendous amount of information, ideas, & help here on the tPF.  I will be glad to evaluate your bag after you have reached the necessary post count.  Thank you.


----------



## saadia123

Hi helpers,

Can you please authenticate this watch.

Item: NEW MICHAEL KORS MK5841 MINI PARKER TORTOISE ROSE GOLD GLITZ CHRONO WOMENS WATCH
Listing number: 321962987476
Seller: deal_hunters_inc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...987476?hash=item4af67d4fd4:g:mrkAAOSwZ1lWhCdo
Comments:

Thank you


----------



## LadyV

Can someone please let me know if this is authentic?

Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote 
Listing number: 311522335298
 Seller: iluv013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...335298?hash=item48882d9a42:g:T9cAAOSwGotWkYzQ
Comments: I've never seen this color before. The seller claims it is "surf". The lining looks off to me.


----------



## trefusisgirl

saadia123 said:


> Hi helpers,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this watch.
> 
> Item: NEW MICHAEL KORS MK5841 MINI PARKER TORTOISE ROSE GOLD GLITZ CHRONO WOMENS WATCH
> Listing number: 321962987476
> Seller: deal_hunters_inc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...987476?hash=item4af67d4fd4:g:mrkAAOSwZ1lWhCdo
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you




Hi this thread is only for MK bags, sorry I know nothing about his watches.  If you have a look round tpf you may find a thread for his watches, where there are people much more in the know with them.


----------



## trefusisgirl

LadyV said:


> Can someone please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote
> Listing number: 311522335298
> Seller: iluv013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...335298?hash=item48882d9a42:g:T9cAAOSwGotWkYzQ
> Comments: I've never seen this color before. The seller claims it is "surf". The lining looks off to me.




Surf is an MK colur, I own a bag in it.  It's a lovely shade of pale blue.  The below shows the one I own so u can get an idea of true colour.




Back to your bag, this is an older bag looking at the lining.  That would not be the original dustbag with it, it's the newer one to what it would come in.  I would need to see more photos of up close lining please, hardware on outside, heatstamp and stitching on pockets on inside.  I want to see those specific areas if you could ask seller that would be great.  Good sellers don't mind requests for extra photos.

Hear back from you soon.&#128578;


----------



## cdtracing

saadia123 said:


> Hi helpers,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this watch.
> 
> Item: NEW MICHAEL KORS MK5841 MINI PARKER TORTOISE ROSE GOLD GLITZ CHRONO WOMENS WATCH
> Listing number: 321962987476
> Seller: deal_hunters_inc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...987476?hash=item4af67d4fd4:g:mrkAAOSwZ1lWhCdo
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi this thread is only for MK bags, sorry I know nothing about his watches.  If you have a look round tpf you may find a thread for his watches, where there are people much more in the know with them.



I'm sorry but I am not familiar with MK watches enough to evaluate them.  There is a watch thread on the MK forum.  Perhaps one of the ladies there, who is more familiar with his watches,can help you out.


----------



## cdtracing

LadyV said:


> Can someone please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Tote
> Listing number: 311522335298
> Seller: iluv013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...335298?hash=item48882d9a42:g:T9cAAOSwGotWkYzQ
> Comments: I've never seen this color before. The seller claims it is "surf". The lining looks off to me.



I agree with Trefusisgirl.  From the pictures provided in the listing, it appears to be an older bag.  The dustbag is a newer style & not one that would have originally come with the bag.  I would ask the seller to provide pictures of the made in country tag & heat stamp,  along with clear pictures of the lining, stitching, hardware, & the retail tag where it states the style & color.


----------



## LadyV

Thanks for your help, cdtracing and trefusisgirl. I think I'm going to pass on this one. I was hoping the color was more teal than blue.


----------



## trefusisgirl

LadyV said:


> Thanks for your help, cdtracing and trefusisgirl. I think I'm going to pass on this one. I was hoping the color was more teal than blue.




As you saw from my photo it's rather blue lol.  Pleasure to help and good luck on ur hunt.


----------



## LoveBagz16

Help needed, can any one tell me if I have a clear label inside my mk bag with "made in Indonesia" & A1-1309 but no white label behind it with a serial number, is it fake? Purchased off eBay, everything else looks genuine? Thankyou


----------



## trefusisgirl

LoveBagz16 said:


> Help needed, can any one tell me if I have a clear label inside my mk bag with "made in Indonesia" & A1-1309 but no white label behind it with a serial number, is it fake? Purchased off eBay, everything else looks genuine? Thankyou




Hi, please see post 1 of our authentication thread for MK for requirements of posting in this thread.  

We ask that requesters have a post count of 25, or above, before posting in this thread and I notice you have only just joined tpf, welcome and enjoy it here.  Have a look through the forum and comment on things that interest you.  You get loads of info & learn how the forum works and get your post count up.


I would personally prefer to see photos of said bag, again the requirements are in post 1 for what photos.

Welcome again and we look forward to welcoming you back to the authentication thread.&#128578;


----------



## cdtracing

LoveBagz16 said:


> Help needed, can any one tell me if I have a clear label inside my mk bag with "made in Indonesia" & A1-1309 but no white label behind it with a serial number, is it fake? Purchased off eBay, everything else looks genuine? Thankyou





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi, please see post 1 of our authentication thread for MK for requirements of posting in this thread.
> 
> We ask that requesters have a post count of 25, or above, before posting in this thread and I notice you have only just joined tpf, welcome and enjoy it here.  Have a look through the forum and comment on things that interest you.  You get loads of info & learn how the forum works and get your post count up.
> 
> 
> I would personally prefer to see photos of said bag, again the requirements are in post 1 for what photos.
> 
> Welcome again and we look forward to welcoming you back to the authentication thread.&#128578;



Welcome to the tPF.  As Trefusisgirl has stated, please see post #1 for the format to post for an evaluation.  I ask that a member have a minimum post count of 25 before I will do an authentication.  Please go through the site, find threads that interest you & post on them.  That way you become more familiar with the forums.  There is so much information her on tPF from handbags & shoes to jewelry & general shopping tips.  There is an Ebay forum to help with questions on buying & selling on Ebay & other online resale sites.

We will need to see pictures of the bag in question.  You can find the list of pictures we will need to see listed in the first post of this thread.
Thank you.


----------



## Stephanoe1975

Item: Michael kors wallet
Listing number: 131700205488
Seller: /enotitou
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131700205488?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: hello! I am thinking of purchasing this wallet and and wondering if it is authentic? Thanks! The seller has several of the same she is selling so I am a bit wary


----------



## trefusisgirl

Stephanoe1975 said:


> Item: Michael kors wallet
> Listing number: 131700205488
> Seller: /enotitou
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131700205488?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: hello! I am thinking of purchasing this wallet and and wondering if it is authentic? Thanks! The seller has several of the same she is selling so I am a bit wary




Not enough photos of wallet to authenticate.  But, personally I would avoid as 100% feedback but only one feedback recently and is in one place, ships from another!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephanoe1975 said:


> Item: Michael kors wallet
> Listing number: 131700205488
> Seller: /enotitou
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131700205488?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: hello! I am thinking of purchasing this wallet and and wondering if it is authentic? Thanks! The seller has several of the same she is selling so I am a bit wary





trefusisgirl said:


> Not enough photos of wallet to authenticate.  But, personally I would avoid as 100% feedback but only one feedback recently and is in one place, ships from another!



I agree with Trefusisgirl.  There are not enough pictures of what we need to see for an evaluation.  Also, this seller has not been active in over a year with the only recent feedback is for a purchase not a sale.  Feedback score may be 100% but it's not a high number.  Says they're based in France but the item is located in US.  This would make me hesitant.


----------



## Stephanoe1975

cdtracing said:


> I agree with Trefusisgirl.  There are not enough pictures of what we need to see for an evaluation.  Also, this seller has not been active in over a year with the only recent feedback is for a purchase not a sale.  Feedback score may be 100% but it's not a high number.  Says they're based in France but the item is located in US.  This would make me hesitant.


Thanks ladies, I will definitely pass.


----------



## vienna ahmad

hi please authentic my sutton med 
i bought it last year from trust local online shop 
but today when i wanna sell it some seller say my sutton is fake 
so today i stay with my mac holiday to figure it out 
she say because my sutton has clear tag made in china AP-1504 then backside clear tag there is white tag 30s4GTVS6L
please help me and thank you


----------



## vienna ahmad

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMGhttps://www.facebook.com/#


----------



## andral5

Hoping that your long weekend is great, I'd need your help with an authentication:

Item: Michael KORS CREAM LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG W/BELTED SIDES SILVER HARDWARE
Listing nr: 381520963080
Seller: 925sfairtradeinc (5,970 feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381520963080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am not familiar with this type of MK bag so not sure about its authenticity. Also, how easy is to access the stuff inside the bag, having that middle compartment?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## trefusisgirl

vienna ahmad said:


> hi please authentic my sutton med
> 
> i bought it last year from trust local online shop
> 
> but today when i wanna sell it some seller say my sutton is fake
> 
> so today i stay with my mac holiday to figure it out
> 
> she say because my sutton has clear tag made in china AP-1504 then backside clear tag there is white tag 30s4GTVS6L
> 
> please help me and thank you




Hi welcome to tpf, please see post 1 of our authenticate thread here.  We require people who are looking for authentications to have 25 post counts or more before asking for an authentication.  Have a browse through tpf there are so many threads here and you are bound to see things that interest you and that you want to comment on.

We look forward to welcoming you back here soon.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Hoping that your long weekend is great, I'd need your help with an authentication:
> 
> Item: Michael KORS CREAM LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG W/BELTED SIDES SILVER HARDWARE
> Listing nr: 381520963080
> Seller: 925sfairtradeinc (5,970 feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381520963080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am not familiar with this type of MK bag so not sure about its authenticity. Also, how easy is to access the stuff inside the bag, having that middle compartment?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.




This is an older style bag and there is nothing that makes me thing it isn't authentic.  The leather is really fab on these age of bag.

The seller seems to deal in vintage items and although not kors, there is feedback for other bags that they have sold, i.e fossil.  They as you say have a lot of feedback and it is amazingly positive.  

I have a few bags with middle compartments and it just depends what you keep in the middle as to whether it is difficult to access the stuff in the two outer compartments.  I've never struggled personally.

I am sure you are aware from the photos that this bag is really grubby on the outside and it is difficult to say how easy it would be to clean.  I guess that is the trouble with older paler bags, if they have been used they potentially will show signs of wear.


----------



## cdtracing

vienna ahmad said:


> hi please authentic my sutton med
> i bought it last year from trust local online shop
> but today when i wanna sell it some seller say my sutton is fake
> so today i stay with my mac holiday to figure it out
> she say because my sutton has clear tag made in china AP-1504 then backside clear tag there is white tag 30s4GTVS6L
> please help me and thank you





vienna ahmad said:


> [/IMG][/IMG][/IMGhttps://www.facebook.com/#





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi welcome to tpf, please see post 1 of our authenticate thread here.  We require people who are looking for authentications to have 25 post counts or more before asking for an authentication.  Have a browse through tpf there are so many threads here and you are bound to see things that interest you and that you want to comment on.
> 
> We look forward to welcoming you back here soon.



Welcome to the tPF.  As Trefusisgirl has stated, please see the first post of this thread for the format to request an evaluation & for the pictures required.

I require that a member have 25 post count before I will authenticate.  The links for your images don't work.  Please investigate the forum & comment on threads you find of interest to you.  This will allow you to familiarize with the forum & how it works.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Hoping that your long weekend is great, I'd need your help with an authentication:
> 
> Item: Michael KORS CREAM LEATHER HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG W/BELTED SIDES SILVER HARDWARE
> Listing nr: 381520963080
> Seller: 925sfairtradeinc (5,970 feedback)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381520963080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am not familiar with this type of MK bag so not sure about its authenticity. Also, how easy is to access the stuff inside the bag, having that middle compartment?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.





trefusisgirl said:


> This is an older style bag and there is nothing that makes me thing it isn't authentic.  The leather is really fab on these age of bag.
> 
> The seller seems to deal in vintage items and although not kors, there is feedback for other bags that they have sold, i.e fossil.  They as you say have a lot of feedback and it is amazingly positive.
> 
> I have a few bags with middle compartments and it just depends what you keep in the middle as to whether it is difficult to access the stuff in the two outer compartments.  I've never struggled personally.
> 
> I am sure you are aware from the photos that this bag is really grubby on the outside and it is difficult to say how easy it would be to clean.  I guess that is the trouble with older paler bags, if they have been used they potentially will show signs of wear.



I concur with Trefusisgirl.  This is appears to be an older MK bag.  I don't know the name of the style, sometimes these bags didn't have names or belong to any particular collection.  I don't see anything that would make me think it's not authentic.

The leather looks pretty dirty & since it's white/cream, I'm not sure how well it will clean.  The seller has a very good track record of selling vintage items, maybe not vintage handbags or MK items, but they do appear to have considerable knowledge of vintage items.

As far as the center zip compartment, it really depends on what you carry in your bag.  I have several bags with middle zip compartments & I have found them to be quite handy & useful.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> This is an older style bag and there is nothing that makes me thing it isn't authentic.  The leather is really fab on these age of bag.
> 
> The seller seems to deal in vintage items and although not kors, there is feedback for other bags that they have sold, i.e fossil.  They as you say have a lot of feedback and it is amazingly positive.
> 
> I have a few bags with middle compartments and it just depends what you keep in the middle as to whether it is difficult to access the stuff in the two outer compartments.  I've never struggled personally.
> 
> I am sure you are aware from the photos that this bag is really grubby on the outside and it is difficult to say how easy it would be to clean.  I guess that is the trouble with older paler bags, if they have been used they potentially will show signs of wear.



Thanks a lot! Yeap, I realize that's a white, old bag. I started cleaning and conditioning my bags and they look awesome, some of them almost like new. I'd take my chances with this one too. Will still think about it though.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I concur with Trefusisgirl.  This is appears to be an older MK bag.  I don't know the name of the style, sometimes these bags didn't have names or belong to any particular collection.  I don't see anything that would make me think it's not authentic.
> 
> The leather looks pretty dirty & since it's white/cream, I'm not sure how well it will clean.  The seller has a very good track record of selling vintage items, maybe not vintage handbags or MK items, but they do appear to have considerable knowledge of vintage items.
> 
> As far as the center zip compartment, it really depends on what you carry in your bag.  I have several bags with middle zip compartments & I have found them to be quite handy & useful.



Thank you both for your advice! I was thinking, if cleaning doesn't go too well, I might as well dye it.  But then no resale for that bag, right? Although, if I get a lovely color that I really like, I won't even think about reselling.

Browsing the web I found a few MK Austin that I liked even more than the one I asked you about. Maybe I'll search for an Austin, cream, white or darker, don't know yet.

Thank you again!


----------



## andral5

I'm sorry, me again. In search for Austins I found this listing:

Item: MICHAEL KORS AUSTIN SHOULDER BAG VANILLA - WHITE
Listing nr: 151938593844
Seller: vogueblissus (60 + feedback, I mean positive)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...593844?hash=item23603ef434:g:zhcAAOSwTapV3lwq

I did a bit of research about the seller and the website they say they sell on is not available. Found them on Facebook too but no recent posts there either. About 20 positive feedback as aellers, the rest as buyers. Also, looking at the bag's measurements, I noticed they're few good inches more than most of what I found for other Austins. Is it too fishy to even try this one?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> I'm sorry, me again. In search for Austins I found this listing:
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS AUSTIN SHOULDER BAG VANILLA - WHITE
> Listing nr: 151938593844
> Seller: vogueblissus (60 + feedback, I mean positive)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...593844?hash=item23603ef434:g:zhcAAOSwTapV3lwq
> 
> I did a bit of research about the seller and the website they say they sell on is not available. Found them on Facebook too but no recent posts there either. About 20 positive feedback as aellers, the rest as buyers. Also, looking at the bag's measurements, I noticed they're few good inches more than most of what I found for other Austins. Is it too fishy to even try this one?
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Yes I see what you mean about the seller, all a bit odd.

The measurements really depend how they are measuring it really.  Difficult to go by them.

There isn't anything that screams out at me from the photos.  However I don't know if most of those photos are of the actual bag and would therefore want to see more close ups of inside pockets to see heatstamp, close ups of hardware, etc.  I wouldn't say one way or another based on that picture set.  You know what we like to see lol.

I do find the whole website, facebook thing oh and I found a twitter account which isn't in existence anymore, a bit weird.

They have sold one kors bag and it got positive feedback, plus they've sold Coach, with positive feedback.

Ask for some more photos of actual bag, see what you get and post here if successful.  If seller won't provide photos, move on.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Thank you both for your advice! I was thinking, if cleaning doesn't go too well, I might as well dye it.  But then no resale for that bag, right? Although, if I get a lovely color that I really like, I won't even think about reselling.
> 
> 
> 
> Browsing the web I found a few MK Austin that I liked even more than the one I asked you about. Maybe I'll search for an Austin, cream, white or darker, don't know yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!




Yes dying may mean no resale but as you say if you love the colour it wouldn't be an issue and it makes it a uniwue to you bag.  Love to see photos of before and after if you clean it up.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I see what you mean about the seller, all a bit odd.
> 
> The measurements really depend how they are measuring it really.  Difficult to go by them.
> 
> There isn't anything that screams out at me from the photos.  However I don't know if most of those photos are of the actual bag and would therefore want to see more close ups of inside pockets to see heatstamp, close ups of hardware, etc.  I wouldn't say one way or another based on that picture set.  You know what we like to see lol.
> 
> I do find the whole website, facebook thing oh and I found a twitter account which isn't in existence anymore, a bit weird.
> 
> They have sold one kors bag and it got positive feedback, plus they've sold Coach, with positive feedback.
> 
> Ask for some more photos of actual bag, see what you get and post here if successful.  If seller won't provide photos, move on.



Thanks for the advice. Will contact the seller for more pics and to ask where is their website.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes dying may mean no resale but as you say if you love the colour it wouldn't be an issue and it makes it a uniwue to you bag.  Love to see photos of before and after if you clean it up.



I got a cream preloved Hamilton a couple of months ago and I washed it as Cinthia wrote here somewhere. It looks so much better! Now I'm contemplating whether I should dye it burgundy because I love that shade so much and there are no Hamiltons in soft leather and that color. I'm waiting for the dye and the other necessary items to arrive soon and I'll try first on a Rebecca Minkoff that's also a very light color, but a light grey. Will see how it works out.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm sorry, me again. In search for Austins I found this listing:
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS AUSTIN SHOULDER BAG VANILLA - WHITE
> Listing nr: 151938593844
> Seller: vogueblissus (60 + feedback, I mean positive)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...593844?hash=item23603ef434:g:zhcAAOSwTapV3lwq
> 
> I did a bit of research about the seller and the website they say they sell on is not available. Found them on Facebook too but no recent posts there either. About 20 positive feedback as aellers, the rest as buyers. Also, looking at the bag's measurements, I noticed they're few good inches more than most of what I found for other Austins. Is it too fishy to even try this one?
> 
> Thank you in advance.





trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I see what you mean about the seller, all a bit odd.
> 
> The measurements really depend how they are measuring it really.  Difficult to go by them.
> 
> There isn't anything that screams out at me from the photos.  However I don't know if most of those photos are of the actual bag and would therefore want to see more close ups of inside pockets to see heatstamp, close ups of hardware, etc.  I wouldn't say one way or another based on that picture set.  You know what we like to see lol.
> 
> I do find the whole website, facebook thing oh and I found a twitter account which isn't in existence anymore, a bit weird.
> 
> They have sold one kors bag and it got positive feedback, plus they've sold Coach, with positive feedback.
> 
> Ask for some more photos of actual bag, see what you get and post here if successful.  If seller won't provide photos, move on.



Trefusisgirl is right.  Seller's info is odd & the website can't be found.  Strange.  Their history is short & looks like they've only been a member of Ebay since 2014.  Like Tre, no red flags jump out at me about the bag pictured.  Receipts can be faked so that's not very reliable as to authenticity & measurements can be different depending on where the bag is measured & who is doing the measuring.   I would ask for specific pictures of the bag you will get....heatstamp, made in country tags, interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware, ect.  Clear pictures.  A reputable seller would have no problem in sending these pictures to you.  If they do not, I also advise to pass on this one.  You can't be too careful.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Trefusisgirl is right.  Seller's info is odd & the website can't be found.  Strange.  Their history is short & looks like they've only been a member of Ebay since 2014.  Like Tre, no red flags jump out at me about the bag pictured.  Receipts can be faked so that's not very reliable as to authenticity & measurements can be different depending on where the bag is measured & who is doing the measuring.   I would ask for specific pictures of the bag you will get....heatstamp, made in country tags, interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware, ect.  Clear pictures.  A reputable seller would have no problem in sending these pictures to you.  If they do not, I also advise to pass on this one.  You can't be too careful.



Right. Better safe than sorry. I contacted the seller and they'll send me more pics. They said they took the pics and they're not borrowed from another website. Idk yet about their website, I'm curious if they'll answer that question.

Meanwhile I found another Austin on poshmatk, a pre-loved but in very good condition, and the color is a kind of a fuchsia, so not a light color to be afraid of stainng it easily (although I sooo love those white/cream leather bags!). I could ask for more pics there too.

Thank you for all your advice and help!


----------



## andral5

Update on 'the case': the seller uploaded 2 more pics of the interior that they took themselves or so they said. They meaning she or he, I have no idea what s/he is. Anyway, my question regarding the website was answered and they said they moved all their business on ebay, so they dropped the website. Too good to be true? Might be. So I might just wait and look around some more for another Austin. I lost a pre owned white one... with shw! Now that one was looking goood!
So on the link above, there are the new photos the seller added this afternoon. 

Thank you again!


----------



## lynn_21

Hi. Would like to ask is Selma made in China? I just bought it from online seller.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Update on 'the case': the seller uploaded 2 more pics of the interior that they took themselves or so they said. They meaning she or he, I have no idea what s/he is. Anyway, my question regarding the website was answered and they said they moved all their business on ebay, so they dropped the website. Too good to be true? Might be. So I might just wait and look around some more for another Austin. I lost a pre owned white one... with shw! Now that one was looking goood!
> So on the link above, there are the new photos the seller added this afternoon.
> 
> Thank you again!



Still no picture of made in country tag or close up of heat stamp.  Would still need to see those pictures.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Still no picture of made in country tag or close up of heat stamp.  Would still need to see those pictures.



True that. And that was what I asked in my last message yesterday morning. Still no update on the pics....


----------



## trefusisgirl

lynn_21 said:


> Hi. Would like to ask is Selma made in China? I just bought it from online seller.




Hi can I refer you back to the answer when you asked about a website on this thread.  This is our authentication thread, for specific items, not general questions.

I notice your post count is still well under 25 and is only for questions like this.  We need to see you participating in the threads on the forums and being an active member.  There is so much to see and learn on here and it really is a great place to meet and chat to like minded people.

If you want us to have a look at the bag you have bought we are happy to do that if you join in and get your post count up and follow the guidelines of the authentication thread which are located on page 1.

Hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Still no picture of made in country tag or close up of heat stamp.  Would still need to see those pictures.



I just got this message on ebay with the apologies that for some reason the system doesn't let him/her upload the pics in the actual message. Could you please check the last 2 photos with the tags?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151938593844?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I just got this message on ebay with the apologies that for some reason the system doesn't let him/her upload the pics in the actual message. Could you please check the last 2 photos with the tags?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151938593844?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looking at all the new pictures, I believe this is authentic, Andral5.  This looks to be a made for outlet bag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Looking at all the new pictures, I believe this is authentic, Andral5.  This looks to be a made for outlet bag.



Aha, got it. So the seller might just have been lucky with sales there.
Now I have to decide if I'd rather look for one with silver hw.... Hard decisions....

Thank you much!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Hi, Would someone please to tell me if this bag is authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Hi, Would someone please to tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248737
> View attachment 3248740
> View attachment 3248742
> View attachment 3248743
> View attachment 3248746
> View attachment 3248748



Everything looks correct & I see no red flags.  I believe this is authentic Hamilton Two Tone Leather Satchel.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks correct & I see no red flags.  I believe this is authentic Hamilton Two Tone Leather Satchel.







CocoChannel said:


> Hi, Would someone please to tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248737
> View attachment 3248740
> View attachment 3248742
> View attachment 3248743
> View attachment 3248746
> View attachment 3248748




Agree with CD, genuine MK, that is gorgeous and a rather recently made bag.  Love the colours with the shw, stunning.


----------



## Mhards

Hi everyone...am new to this forum..kindly help me to authenticate this bag of mine.
ITEM: MK Marly Signature Drawstring Bag-Vanilla
SELLER: Ensogo Philippines(from thebagmasterph)
LINK: http://www.ensogo.com.ph/deals/michael-kors-marly-signature-drawstring-bag-vanilla

This is my first MK bag and I don't have any idea to spot the fake. I bought 3 bags in all to this seller..and sad to say the 2 bags in other brand are fake and really thankful to all the authenticators here. although I have read so much negative feedback to this seller in the other thread I still want to confirm if this one is also fake before my 30-day money back guarantee end. thank u so much..

Here are the actual pictures of the bag:

https://goo.gl/photos/hthWxHDsMrA2kZy77


----------



## CocoChannel

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks correct & I see no red flags.  I believe this is authentic Hamilton Two Tone Leather Satchel.







trefusisgirl said:


> Agree with CD, genuine MK, that is gorgeous and a rather recently made bag.  Love the colours with the shw, stunning.




Thank you both so much![emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

Mhards said:


> Hi everyone...am new to this forum..kindly help me to authenticate this bag of mine.
> ITEM: MK Marly Signature Drawstring Bag-Vanilla
> SELLER: Ensogo Philippines(from thebagmasterph)
> LINK: http://www.ensogo.com.ph/deals/michael-kors-marly-signature-drawstring-bag-vanilla
> 
> This is my first MK bag and I don't have any idea to spot the fake. I bought 3 bags in all to this seller..and sad to say the 2 bags in other brand are fake and really thankful to all the authenticators here. although I have read so much negative feedback to this seller in the other thread I still want to confirm if this one is also fake before my 30-day money back guarantee end. thank u so much..
> 
> Here are the actual pictures of the bag:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/hthWxHDsMrA2kZy77




Welcome to the Purse Forum.  I prefer to evaluate bags for members who have a post count of at least 25.  While your count is low, it would not take much to get your count up to 25 or more.  Please check out the site & post on threads you find of interest to you.  Once you have reached 25 posts, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  I'm sorry you have had problems with fake bags but there are a lot of counterfeit bags & fake websites all aimed at taking people's money.  It's often a good idea to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  It will save a lot of aggravation in the long run.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum.  I prefer to evaluate bags for members who have a post count of at least 25.  While your count is low, it would not take much to get your count up to 25 or more.  Please check out the site & post on threads you find of interest to you.  Once you have reached 25 posts, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  I'm sorry you have had problems with fake bags but there are a lot of counterfeit bags & fake websites all aimed at taking people's money.  It's often a good idea to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  It will save a lot of aggravation in the long run.







Mhards said:


> Hi everyone...am new to this forum..kindly help me to authenticate this bag of mine.
> 
> ITEM: MK Marly Signature Drawstring Bag-Vanilla
> 
> SELLER: Ensogo Philippines(from thebagmasterph)
> 
> LINK: http://www.ensogo.com.ph/deals/michael-kors-marly-signature-drawstring-bag-vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first MK bag and I don't have any idea to spot the fake. I bought 3 bags in all to this seller..and sad to say the 2 bags in other brand are fake and really thankful to all the authenticators here. although I have read so much negative feedback to this seller in the other thread I still want to confirm if this one is also fake before my 30-day money back guarantee end. thank u so much..
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the actual pictures of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/hthWxHDsMrA2kZy77




As CD says we offer authentications for those with a 25 or more post count as that means posters have got used to using tpf and you learn loads of new stuff, not just about handbags.

Sorry you have ended up with counterfeit goods.  That is awful, but good you have a 30 day guarantee. That is a relief for you.

Look forward to welcoming you back here soon, enjoy tpf.


----------



## Mhards

cdtracing said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum.  I prefer to evaluate bags for members who have a post count of at least 25.  While your count is low, it would not take much to get your count up to 25 or more.  Please check out the site & post on threads you find of interest to you.  Once you have reached 25 posts, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  I'm sorry you have had problems with fake bags but there are a lot of counterfeit bags & fake websites all aimed at taking people's money.  It's often a good idea to have a bag authenticated before you purchase it.  It will save a lot of aggravation in the long run.



Alright thanks..I just be more active posting here and looking forward to evaluate my bag soon.


----------



## Twaterston

Item Name Michael Kors medium Hamilton 
SERIAL NUMBER: AI-1008
Link:  https://bnc.lt/m/5exlWPBWoq
Who took the pictures: Seller on Poshmark 
History of the bag: She says she bought it at a michael kors store in her local mall. 

I've looked up the serial number but I'm not seeing any hamiltons like this one. It's really cute I just don't want to waste my money! Thanks for any help you can give me, this is my first michael kors purse


----------



## giniedev

Please authenticate this MK bag:


 Item:  Michael Kors NEW Red Merlot Leather Embossed Riley Satchel Bag Purse $398-#032
 Listing number: eBay item number: 311523965021
 Seller: retailfashionoutlet                          (256662                         )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311523965021?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: It is made in China. I have already purchased. I like the bag (very spacious and well designed) but just wanted to make sure it is authentic before the return period ended on 1/26/2016.


----------



## giniedev

Here is a picture of the whole bag.

I'm sorry, I did not realized that bags cannot be authenticated if they are already bought and delivered 

I just found this forum today and I promise to be more active here!


----------



## andral5

giniedev said:


> Here is a picture of the whole bag.
> 
> I'm sorry, I did not realized that bags cannot be authenticated if they are already bought and delivered
> 
> I just found this forum today and I promise to be more active here!



Actually they can, and if not authentic, you could return it and get a refund, which doesn't seem to be the case here. To get an authentication though, please read the first page of this thread. 

I've been stalking those Rileys too LOL.


Ok, now I saw the original listing. From what I know, the seller is known for selling authentic, slightly damaged bags, so my guess would be you're safe. But get around here, some more postings and our authenticators will help you for sure.


----------



## giniedev

Thank you andral5! 

I have always carried shoulder bags and wanted to get a satchel for the look and also that it wont damage the sides of my cardigans and sweaters!

It is a gorgeous bag and I love it for its functionality and spaciousness. I do wish the cross-body straps were thicker and stronger (they look a bit flimsy for such a large bag) and the handle a little longer so I could wear it on my shoulder sometime.


----------



## cdtracing

Twaterston said:


> Item Name Michael Kors medium Hamilton
> SERIAL NUMBER: AI-1008
> Link:  https://bnc.lt/m/5exlWPBWoq
> Who took the pictures: Seller on Poshmark
> History of the bag: She says she bought it at a michael kors store in her local mall.
> 
> I've looked up the serial number but I'm not seeing any hamiltons like this one. It's really cute I just don't want to waste my money! Thanks for any help you can give me, this is my first michael kors purse





giniedev said:


> Please authenticate this MK bag:
> 
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors NEW Red Merlot Leather Embossed Riley Satchel Bag Purse $398-#032
> Listing number: eBay item number: 311523965021
> Seller: retailfashionoutlet                          (256662                         )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311523965021?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments: It is made in China. I have already purchased. I like the bag (very spacious and well designed) but just wanted to make sure it is authentic before the return period ended on 1/26/2016.



Hello & welcome to the tPF.  I evaluate bags for members who have a post count of 25 or more & are active members of the forum.   I use this requirement because it allows members to become familiar with forums & the format.  Please explore the forums & post on threads that interest you.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  There is a world of knowledge here & it's not just handbags.  The members of the community are friendly & willing to help.  Please participate.  I will be happy to evaluate your bags once your post count is up.  Be sure to read the first post of this thread for the proper format & pictures required.  Also quote your original post in your request for an evaluation.
Thank you.


----------



## Daziedazie1

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=391370963696&alt=web 

Hi girls I think this looks lik it's from tk maxx with the price ticket on it but just wanna check it's Def genuine before I bid thank u xox


----------



## cdtracing

Daziedazie1 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=391370963696&alt=web
> 
> Hi girls I think this looks lik it's from tk maxx with the price ticket on it but just wanna check it's Def genuine before I bid thank u xox



Yes, from the pictures this appears to be an authentic Hamilton crossbody messenger in calf hair.  No red flags; everything looks correct.


----------



## Daziedazie1

I thought that thank u...  That's the best price iv seen it for yet..  Be perfect match for my purse lol &#128521; x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=391370963696&alt=web
> 
> Hi girls I think this looks lik it's from tk maxx with the price ticket on it but just wanna check it's Def genuine before I bid thank u xox




As CD says, this is an authentic cute Hamilton and As I am in UK and adore TK Maxx for Kors bargains, I know they have had these bags in most of their stores.  My friend got a large version from there and if is so strokable.


----------



## Daziedazie1

Oh my goodness I never get lucky with tk maxx we never hav any Michael kors bags in any of ours...  Would this one be a good size...  I love the purse I'm always stroking it when I'm paying for something haha x


----------



## trefusisgirl

Daziedazie1 said:


> Oh my goodness I never get lucky with tk maxx we never hav any Michael kors bags in any of ours...  Would this one be a good size...  I love the purse I'm always stroking it when I'm paying for something haha x




Hi as this is our authentication thread, this is link to our coffee clutcb thread will reply to u in there so as not to clog up this thread.&#128578;

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-coffee-clutch-the-mk-chat-thread-631950.html


----------



## Daziedazie1

trefusisgirl said:


> Hi as this is our authentication thread, this is link to our coffee clutcb thread will reply to u in there so as not to clog up this thread.&#128578;
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-coffee-clutch-the-mk-chat-thread-631950.html



Ah sorry...  thank u x


----------



## gayboy

SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4GHXM2L
Seller: Bought from a friend
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Bought from a friend, they got it new on eBay but say they lost the lock and the strap broke
Comments: This seems like it'd be a hard bag to replicate, but the hardware is  different than my mini selma (e.g. MICHAEL KORS is printed on just one side of the zipper), and it came without the lock and strap.

Pictures here (there are more than 4 so I couldn't attach them to the post):  http://imgur.com/a/q5hQw


----------



## cdtracing

gayboy said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4GHXM2L
> Seller: Bought from a friend
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Bought from a friend, they got it new on eBay but say they lost the lock and the strap broke
> Comments: This seems like it'd be a hard bag to replicate, but the hardware is  different than my mini selma (e.g. MICHAEL KORS is printed on just one side of the zipper), and it came without the lock and strap.
> 
> Pictures here (there are more than 4 so I couldn't attach them to the post):  http://imgur.com/a/q5hQw



Missing pictures of interior made in country tags, interior stitching at pockets.  I would also like to see a wide shot of the bag opened from the top.


----------



## andral5

I need some help with a beautiful MK bag. I don't know its name, the seller is not very active but maybe you know if this is authentic and what's called. Thank you in advance.

Item name: Michael Kors Leather Hobo
Seller: jusagirl
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Leather-Hobo-5657670278b31cbce2001b1e

What I like the most, besides it being such a beauty, is the silver hardware. Now, hopefully is an authentic MK.

Thank you again.

Forgot to ask: are those 2 zippers on the sides 2 separate pockets, or are they on the same bigger pocket?


----------



## gayboy

cdtracing said:


> Missing pictures of interior made in country tags, interior stitching at pockets.  I would also like to see a wide shot of the bag opened from the top.



These pics were so hard to take haha, hope they're good enough! http://imgur.com/a/7oyfP


----------



## cdtracing

gayboy said:


> These pics were so hard to take haha, hope they're good enough! http://imgur.com/a/7oyfP



Yes, interior pictures can be difficult, especially to get clear close ups.

It's an authentic MK Traveler.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I need some help with a beautiful MK bag. I don't know its name, the seller is not very active but maybe you know if this is authentic and what's called. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors Leather Hobo
> Seller: jusagirl
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Leather-Hobo-5657670278b31cbce2001b1e
> 
> What I like the most, besides it being such a beauty, is the silver hardware. Now, hopefully is an authentic MK.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Forgot to ask: are those 2 zippers on the sides 2 separate pockets, or are they on the same bigger pocket?



From the pictures provided in the listing, it appears authentic.  I would still like to see the made in country tags & the white tag behind it.  I'm going to need to do a little research for the name, though.  From what I can tell from the picture, the two front zippers go to the same front pocket.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures provided in the listing, it appears authentic.  I would still like to see the made in country tags & the white tag behind it.  I'm going to need to do a little research for the name, though.  From what I can tell from the picture, the two front zippers go to the same front pocket.



Thank you much! I will try a question to the seller although it seems not many responses to the other people's questions.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you much! I will try a question to the seller although it seems not many responses to the other people's questions.



Andral5, after doing a little research, the bag you're interested in looks like a Large Sloan Shoulder bag.  On this style, the front pocket has double zipper gussets.  The Large Sloan Shoulder bag originally retailed for $398.   Hopes this helps.  I love the shw.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Andral5, after doing a little research, the bag you're interested in looks like a Large Sloan Shoulder bag.  On this style, the front pocket has double zipper gussets.  The Large Sloan Shoulder bag originally retailed for $398.   Hopes this helps.  I love the shw.



It sounds just great. Yeap, I love shw too! Will ask for more pics today. Thank you for taking the time to research about it!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> It sounds just great. Yeap, I love shw too! Will ask for more pics today. Thank you for taking the time to research about it!



You're welcome.


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies, I'm just wondering about this Michael Kors Collection Miranda Bucket Bag. I don't really have experience with MK Collection and it's authenticity. 
I have now these photos. From these I can tell it's original, but you are experts, I really don't know for what looking for. Can you tell me? IT's original? Or which photos should I want?
It's very cheap - for like 100 USD. It should be unwanted gift for Chrismas. 
Thank you!!
PS: I found here information only about Michael Michael Kors ...


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, I'm just wondering about this Michael Kors Collection Miranda Bucket Bag. I don't really have experience with MK Collection and it's authenticity.
> I have now these photos. From these I can tell it's original, but you are experts, I really don't know for what looking for. Can you tell me? IT's original? Or which photos should I want?
> It's very cheap - for like 100 USD. It should be unwanted gift for Chrismas.
> Thank you!!
> PS: I found here information only about Michael Michael Kors ...




I would want a lot clearer close up photos as these are all quite blurry and more close ups of exterior hardware.

That price concerns me as it seems REALLY cheap, the miranda is from the mk more expensive collection and has a much higher retail value than the other bags.  Is that a starting bid or what they want for it?

Where is this being sold?  We ask to have the link for the sale so we can have a look at seller feedback etc.  Please see post 1 for our exact requirements.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, I'm just wondering about this Michael Kors Collection Miranda Bucket Bag. I don't really have experience with MK Collection and it's authenticity.
> I have now these photos. From these I can tell it's original, but you are experts, I really don't know for what looking for. Can you tell me? IT's original? Or which photos should I want?
> It's very cheap - for like 100 USD. It should be unwanted gift for Chrismas.
> Thank you!!
> PS: I found here information only about Michael Michael Kors ...



There should be a leather made in country tag that is stamped inside the bag.  I would need to see clear, close up, readable pictures of both sides of that tag.
Would also need a link to the listings where it's being sold.


----------



## trefusisgirl

gayboy said:


> These pics were so hard to take haha, hope they're good enough! http://imgur.com/a/7oyfP







cdtracing said:


> Yes, interior pictures can be difficult, especially to get clear close ups.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an authentic MK Traveler.




Lovely authentic traveller you can't beat a classic navy bag.   Well done on snapping that up the leather is so soft.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> It sounds just great. Yeap, I love shw too! Will ask for more pics today. Thank you for taking the time to research about it!







cdtracing said:


> You're welcome.




Looks like in the info I could find it states one exterior pocket so assume those two side zips just take your hands into one big pocket.  Ideal in the cold weather rather than gloves lol.

It's a really lovely bag especially in that colour with the shw.  Originally this had the kors leather strap metal charm on it but the fact it isn't there doesn't detract from it in any way.

If you just get those extra pics. 

You are great at bargain spotting.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Looks like in the info I could find it states one exterior pocket so assume those two side zips just take your hands into one big pocket.  Ideal in the cold weather rather than gloves lol.
> 
> It's a really lovely bag especially in that colour with the shw.  Originally this had the kors leather strap metal charm on it but the fact it isn't there doesn't detract from it in any way.
> 
> If you just get those extra pics.
> 
> You are great at bargain spotting.



Thanks, trefusisgirl! I need to find bargains since I'm on a grad student budget... but also want some nice stuff 

I think the seller might have uploaded more photos. Need to check though. Thanks for all your help, cdtracing and trefusisgirl!


----------



## andral5

Got the rest of the pics. Now everything seems fine. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-bag-adtl-pictures-56a9aaa0fbf6f9c3d6011db5


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Got the rest of the pics. Now everything seems fine.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-bag-adtl-pictures-56a9aaa0fbf6f9c3d6011db5



It's  authentic.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> It's  authentic.



Thank you! I submitted an offer and the seller accepted, yay! Will take pics when it arrives. Can't wait.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you! I submitted an offer and the seller accepted, yay! Will take pics when it arrives. Can't wait.



Congratulations.  Yes, be sure to post pics.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations.  Yes, be sure to post pics.



Thank you much. Will do.
We were fast last night LOL.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Thank you! I submitted an offer and the seller accepted, yay! Will take pics when it arrives. Can't wait.




Oh congrats on getting it, really is stunning.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh congrats on getting it, really is stunning.



Thank you! I hope it looks that good irl as it does in the photos posted.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello!! I just won this jet set crossbody on an eBay auction, but haven't received the actual bag yet. Would you ladies be able to use the listing to authenticate it for me? If there aren't enough pics I can add more when I receive it. I normally would ask ahead of time, but I stumbled across the listing right before it ended! 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!! I just won this jet set crossbody on an eBay auction, but haven't received the actual bag yet. Would you ladies be able to use the listing to authenticate it for me? If there aren't enough pics I can add more when I receive it. I normally would ask ahead of time, but I stumbled across the listing right before it ended!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588



Will need to see the made in country tags & heat stamp.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!! I just won this jet set crossbody on an eBay auction, but haven't received the actual bag yet. Would you ladies be able to use the listing to authenticate it for me? If there aren't enough pics I can add more when I receive it. I normally would ask ahead of time, but I stumbled across the listing right before it ended!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588




As Cd says need those extra photos.  That is a good set of photos from the seller just those additional ones when you get it, or you could ask seller to photograph and send, good sellers won't mind even if the auction has ended.&#128578;


----------



## lluuccka

trefusisgirl said:


> I would want a lot clearer close up photos as these are all quite blurry and more close ups of exterior hardware.
> 
> That price concerns me as it seems REALLY cheap, the miranda is from the mk more expensive collection and has a much higher retail value than the other bags.  Is that a starting bid or what they want for it?
> 
> Where is this being sold?  We ask to have the link for the sale so we can have a look at seller feedback etc.  Please see post 1 for our exact requirements.





cdtracing said:


> There should be a leather made in country tag that is stamped inside the bag.  I would need to see clear, close up, readable pictures of both sides of that tag.
> Would also need a link to the listings where it's being sold.



Sorry ladies, I didn't make it in time and sooner Seller didn't provide any more pictures. She said it was from Harrods. It was sold on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/111885808941?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Now it's ended. I tried to win, but I wasn't lucky. If it's real, it's hell of a deal!!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Sorry ladies, I didn't make it in time and sooner Seller didn't provide any more pictures. She said it was from Harrods. It was sold on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/111885808941?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Now it's ended. I tried to win, but I wasn't lucky. If it's real, it's hell of a deal!!



I'm sure there will be another one out there if you just keep looking.


----------



## SillyPooch

Hello everyone,

I have been thinking about purchasing this beautiful MK bag from ebay, please help me to determine if it's authentic.  The seller did not post any pictures of the bag but stated in the listing that a receipt can be provided upon request.  Thanks in advance!!!

-Item Name (if you know it):  MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Sutton Satchel in Navy/Gold Hardware

-SERIAL NUMBER: not sure

-Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/231430265108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

-Seller: mkxyn88

-Who took the pictures: one pic provided by seller (not actual bag for sale)

-History of the bag: unknown

-Comments:  This is a top-rated seller with over 10,000 positive reviews, I am hoping that this seller is legit.  Thanks!


----------



## SillyPooch

Hi everyone,

Please take a look and let me know if you think this bag is authentic or not, the seller did not provide actual pictures of the bag, but maybe someone will recognize the seller or have made purchases from him/her before??  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272122528500?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## andral5

SillyPooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been thinking about purchasing this beautiful MK bag from ebay, please help me to determine if it's authentic.  The seller did not post any pictures of the bag but stated in the listing that a receipt can be provided upon request.  Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> -Item Name (if you know it):  MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Sutton Satchel in Navy/Gold Hardware
> 
> -SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> 
> -Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/231430265108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> -Seller: mkxyn88
> 
> -Who took the pictures: one pic provided by seller (not actual bag for sale)
> 
> -History of the bag: unknown
> 
> -Comments:  This is a top-rated seller with over 10,000 positive reviews, I am hoping that this seller is legit.  Thanks!



I'm not an authority in this and I know our authenticators offer their services for users with over 25 postings on tpf, but honestly, I don't even look at a listing that has only one (1) photo of the bag, and that one is a stock photo, not one taken by them. There are so many fakes out there that these would be clear red flags for me.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this MK wallet?
I think it may be an Astor Studded wallet. 
I don't know the serial number.
It was purchased at a local thrift. I took the photos.
Any info is much appreciatedthanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

SillyPooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been thinking about purchasing this beautiful MK bag from ebay, please help me to determine if it's authentic.  The seller did not post any pictures of the bag but stated in the listing that a receipt can be provided upon request.  Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> -Item Name (if you know it):  MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Sutton Satchel in Navy/Gold Hardware
> 
> -SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> 
> -Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/231430265108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> -Seller: mkxyn88
> 
> -Who took the pictures: one pic provided by seller (not actual bag for sale)
> 
> -History of the bag: unknown
> 
> -Comments:  This is a top-rated seller with over 10,000 positive reviews, I am hoping that this seller is legit.  Thanks!





SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please take a look and let me know if you think this bag is authentic or not, the seller did not provide actual pictures of the bag, but maybe someone will recognize the seller or have made purchases from him/her before??  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272122528500?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Welcome to the Purse Forum.  I prefer to evaluate bags for members who have a post count of at least 25; that gives the member a chance to explore the website & become familiar with the formats.  Please explore the site & post on threads you find of interest.  There is a world of information on a wide variety of things from purses to shoes to jewelry to fashion to makeup & on & on.   Please see the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & required pictures.  

The necessary pictures are not posted on either listing.  And FYI...receipts can be falsified so I don't really depend on them to determine authenticity.


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this MK wallet?
> I think it may be an Astor Studded wallet.
> I don't know the serial number.
> It was purchased at a local thrift. I took the photos.
> Any info is much appreciatedthanks in advance!



So far so good.  Is there a made in country tag inside?  If so, could you post a pic.


----------



## trefusisgirl

SillyPooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about purchasing this beautiful MK bag from ebay, please help me to determine if it's authentic.  The seller did not post any pictures of the bag but stated in the listing that a receipt can be provided upon request.  Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> -Item Name (if you know it):  MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Sutton Satchel in Navy/Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> -SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> 
> 
> 
> -Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/231430265108?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> -Seller: mkxyn88
> 
> 
> 
> -Who took the pictures: one pic provided by seller (not actual bag for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> -History of the bag: unknown
> 
> 
> 
> -Comments:  This is a top-rated seller with over 10,000 positive reviews, I am hoping that this seller is legit.  Thanks!




Please see comments from CDTracing about requests for authentications we prefer to authenticate for members who have got to know there way around tpf hence asking for people to have 25 posts or more.

Please note as well we require a lot more photos for authentications. We can't do it from a stock photo and reputable sellers should have no hesitation in actionning potential purchasers requests for more info.

Receipts can and are faked so don't go by that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this MK wallet?
> 
> I think it may be an Astor Studded wallet.
> 
> I don't know the serial number.
> 
> It was purchased at a local thrift. I took the photos.
> 
> Any info is much appreciatedthanks in advance!




Nothing that raises warning bells but as CD says if u can find a made in tag, have a good root round inside the purse as they can be really difficult to find in the MK purses I have found.&#128578;


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> So far so good.  Is there a made in country tag inside?  If so, could you post a pic.



Thanks for your quick reply! The side seams of both pockets are broken, exposing what looks like glueno tag in either one. Am I out of luck?


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! The side seams of both pockets are broken, exposing what looks like glueno tag in either one. Am I out of luck?



No.  While I'm not very pleased with the messy stitching on the inside of the flap, things still look correct & I don't see any red flags.  I do think this is an authentic MK Astor Continental wallet.


----------



## Llara

Hi I need your help to identify a Michael Kors is a tote it looks like satchel but inside of the purse has a clear tag E-1307  is hard to tell because on the magnet doesn't have no letters at all


----------



## trefusisgirl

Llara said:


> Hi I need your help to identify a Michael Kors is a tote it looks like satchel but inside of the purse has a clear tag E-1307  is hard to tell because on the magnet doesn't have no letters at all




Hi Llara welcome to tpf, this is our authentication thread where we provide authentications for bags, if you look at page 1 of this thread you will see our requirements. 

There are other threads for these type of questions.  However that code is not an identity code for a model of bag.  

Here is the link for our identify this MK thread:-


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433.html

Post your question there and if you have the bag in your possession post pics, even a single front shot would help. 

I know what I think it might be, but we need pics in the identity thread to help you.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> No.  While I'm not very pleased with the messy stitching on the inside of the flap, things still look correct & I don't see any red flags.  I do think this is an authentic MK Astor Continental wallet.



Thanks so muchI appreciate your time & expertise  Hopefully I'll be back again soon!


----------



## Enhjorning

Sorry, wrong thread!!!


----------



## malaserna

Hi, experts, found this gorgeous vintage MK purse from a thrift store and I just fell in love with it for its beautiful leather and size. Just perfect for traveling. Although there's some scuffs, I still didn't care. But when I brought it home and tried researching it, I couldn't find the date code. It says Made in Indonesia and that's it. 



SERIAL NUMBER: none
Link (if available):
Seller: thrift store
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: think it's vintage?
Comments:
http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Moms?sort=3&page=1


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

Llara said:


> Hi I need your help to identify a Michael Kors is a tote it looks like satchel but inside of the purse has a clear tag E-1307  is hard to tell because on the magnet doesn't have no letters at all





trefusisgirl said:


> Hi Llara welcome to tpf, this is our authentication thread where we provide authentications for bags, if you look at page 1 of this thread you will see our requirements.
> 
> There are other threads for these type of questions.  However that code is not an identity code for a model of bag.
> 
> Here is the link for our identify this MK thread:-
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433.html
> 
> Post your question there and if you have the bag in your possession post pics, even a single front shot would help.
> 
> I know what I think it might be, but we need pics in the identity thread to help you.



As Tre has said, please read the first post of this thread for the format & requirements for this thread.  There's also an identify this Michael Kors thread for questions such as yours.  Pictures are necessary to identify a bag so you would have to post clear pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

malaserna said:


> Hi, experts, found this gorgeous vintage MK purse from a thrift store and I just fell in love with it for its beautiful leather and size. Just perfect for traveling. Although there's some scuffs, I still didn't care. But when I brought it home and tried researching it, I couldn't find the date code. It says Made in Indonesia and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: none
> Link (if available):
> Seller: thrift store
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: think it's vintage?
> Comments:
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Moms?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Yes, your bag is an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  Often times, these older bags don't have a specific name or come from a specific collection.  These older bags are well made with thicker leather & interior lining.  While I can't be 100% but I would say this bag is from the late 1990's.


----------



## malaserna

cdtracing said:


> Yes, your bag is an authentic vintage Michael Kors.  Often times, these older bags don't have a specific name or come from a specific collection.  These older bags are well made with thicker leather & interior lining.  While I can't be 100% but I would say this bag is from the late 1990's.


Cdtracing, your fabulous. Thank you so much! You just made my day. This bag is just fabulous, doesn't look old at all. I can't wait to show it off. I am so happy.


----------



## cdtracing

malaserna said:


> Cdtracing, your fabulous. Thank you so much! You just made my day. This bag is just fabulous, doesn't look old at all. I can't wait to show it off. I am so happy.



You're welcome.  Glad to help.


----------



## nancyy92

Hi there,

Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this! Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Medium Cynthia Satchel in Black
SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
Seller: HoneyAppleBees
Who took the pictures: seller
History of the bag: new with tags


Thank you in advance!


----------



## trefusisgirl

nancyy92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Medium Cynthia Satchel in Black
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> 
> Seller: HoneyAppleBees
> 
> Who took the pictures: seller
> 
> History of the bag: new with tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Where is this bag for sale?


----------



## trefusisgirl

nancyy92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Medium Cynthia Satchel in Black
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> 
> Seller: HoneyAppleBees
> 
> Who took the pictures: seller
> 
> History of the bag: new with tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!




I don't see anything worrying in that set of photos.  I would just like a link to the advert though to have a look, if you could reply with said link that would be fab.


----------



## cdtracing

nancyy92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Medium Cynthia Satchel in Black
> SERIAL NUMBER: not sure
> Seller: HoneyAppleBees
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: new with tags
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Need link to sale listing.


----------



## hippiechic

Is it possible for the "Made In" tag to be fabric instead of plastic (or vinyl)?  This is in a medium leather Hamilton with the large logo lining.


----------



## seriousleigh

Item: MK Fulton Chain Hobo in Vintage Yellow 
Listing number: 291657307914
Seller: savcamkal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291657307914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Comments: I have been considering the new Fulton Chain for a bit, and like the MK logo treatment of the current one at the side better, but this is a great color - and if it's real, would be a fabulous addition to my wardrobe. Any help authenticating is much appreciated!


----------



## Bootlover07

After a shipping issue at the post office I've finally received my new jet set! I've re-shared the original listing along with a few real life pics 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> After a shipping issue at the post office I've finally received my new jet set! I've re-shared the original listing along with a few real life pics
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588
> 
> View attachment 3272302
> View attachment 3272303
> View attachment 3272304
> View attachment 3272305



I don't see any red flags. Your Jet Set Crossbody is authentic, Bootlover07.  Enjoy!  Nice bright color cheer up a dreary day!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags. Your Jet Set Crossbody is authentic, Bootlover07.  Enjoy!  Nice bright color cheer up a dreary day!!




Yay, thank you!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> After a shipping issue at the post office I've finally received my new jet set! I've re-shared the original listing along with a few real life pics
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141885425588
> 
> View attachment 3272302
> View attachment 3272303
> View attachment 3272304
> View attachment 3272305




Wow gorgeous love the colour and as cd says no red flags, enjoy, such a cute bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

hippiechic said:


> Is it possible for the "Made In" tag to be fabric instead of plastic (or vinyl)?  This is in a medium leather Hamilton with the large logo lining.




Need to see photos to comment on that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

seriousleigh said:


> Item: MK Fulton Chain Hobo in Vintage Yellow
> 
> Listing number: 291657307914
> 
> Seller: savcamkal
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291657307914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I have been considering the new Fulton Chain for a bit, and like the MK logo treatment of the current one at the side better, but this is a great color - and if it's real, would be a fabulous addition to my wardrobe. Any help authenticating is much appreciated!




Welcome to tpf, please see post 1 of the authentication thread for authentification requirements.

I prefer not to authenticate for anyone who has under 25 posts.  But we love to help when u have got to know ur way around the site and have ur post count up.&#128578;


----------



## cdtracing

bagcrazylady said:


> Has anyone seen this type of tag on a Michael Kors bag before? I saw this on eBay and everything looks good on the bag, but have never seen this type of tag. Does this make it fake?



I'm not sure what tag you're talking about.  In your picture, it looks like a pack of silica in the bottom & possibly a second pack of silica in the corner.  It's really hard to tell about the second because it's a little hazy.  This is why it's so important for pictures to be clear.

I do prefer to authenticate for active members who have a post count of at least 25.  That way, they are familiar with the process.   Please read the first post of this thread for the format & pictures required.


----------



## cdtracing

seriousleigh said:


> Item: MK Fulton Chain Hobo in Vintage Yellow
> Listing number: 291657307914
> Seller: savcamkal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291657307914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I have been considering the new Fulton Chain for a bit, and like the MK logo treatment of the current one at the side better, but this is a great color - and if it's real, would be a fabulous addition to my wardrobe. Any help authenticating is much appreciated!





trefusisgirl said:


> Welcome to tpf, please see post 1 of the authentication thread for authentification requirements.
> 
> I prefer not to authenticate for anyone who has under 25 posts.  But we love to help when u have got to know ur way around the site and have ur post count up.&#128578;



Welcome to the tPF.  I prefer to evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 & higher.  Please explore the website & become familiar.  There's a lot of information here.  Once you have your post count up, quote your original request & we will evaluate it for you.


----------



## scotgal68

Anyone know if this is authentic, from Amazon??

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2091268722&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## trefusisgirl

scotgal68 said:


> Anyone know if this is authentic, from Amazon??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2091268722&pf_rd_i=desktop




Hi scotgal, welcome to the purse forum.  We prefer that posters who are new gain 25 posts, or more, prior to requesting authentication requests as it gives a new user the opportunity to have a look round what this site has to offer and learn how to post.

When they have done that, we ask post 1 of our authentication thread is read before requests to give a clear understanding of what information we require when being asked to take a look at bags for people.  For ease I have linked it below as this thread has many pages now as MK are popular bags, oh and addictive once you buy one, well it doesn't stop there lol.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...michael-kors-read-1st-page-before-895098.html

We look forward to welcoming you back on this thread soon.


----------



## sparkyjt

Hoping someone can help with this listing. The MK charm and silver hardware is throwing me off at first glance and I don't know enough about MK collection bags to judge anything at all. Was this bag made with SHW and this type charm?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151969890356?...=3afc9558d61446d79de8638b0d97b98c&_mwBanner=1


----------



## cdtracing

sparkyjt said:


> Hoping someone can help with this listing. The MK charm and silver hardware is throwing me off at first glance and I don't know enough about MK collection bags to judge anything at all. Was this bag made with SHW and this type charm?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151969890356?...=3afc9558d61446d79de8638b0d97b98c&_mwBanner=1



I believe this is an older Skorpios bag.  The Skorpios did come with SHW but I don't remember it coming with an MK Logo hangtag.  The hang tag is really of no consequence because resellers will sometimes add one to a bag as an extra little goodie.  Not all MK bags came with the MK logo hangtag & those are usually from the Michael Michael Kors line.  I would ask the seller to send you a clearer close up picture of the metal interior name plate & a clear readable picture of the interior made in country tag & post here so I can look at them to be certain.


----------



## sparkyjt

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is an older Skorpios bag.  The Skorpios did come with SHW but I don't remember it coming with an MK Logo hangtag.  The hang tag is really of no consequence because resellers will sometimes add one to a bag as an extra little goodie.  Not all MK bags came with the MK logo hangtag & those are usually from the Michael Michael Kors line.  I would ask the seller to send you a clearer close up picture of the metal interior name plate & a clear readable picture of the interior made in country tag & post here so I can look at them to be certain.



Thank you so much! I requested those pictures just now.  I asked about the logo handtag and she did say she added it since it didn't come with one. I asked about the country tag too and she didn't think it had one? I asked her to double check!


----------



## cdtracing

sparkyjt said:


> Thank you so much! I requested those pictures just now.  I asked about the logo handtag and she did say she added it since it didn't come with one. I asked about the country tag too and she didn't think it had one? I asked her to double check!



There should be an interior tag either stamped with the country it was made in or with letters & numbers.  The tag should be a leather tag.


----------



## sparkyjt

cdtracing said:


> There should be an interior tag either stamped with the country it was made in or with letters & numbers.  The tag should be a leather tag.



Does this help? She said there was no tag.


----------



## sparkyjt

cdtracing said:


> There should be an interior tag either stamped with the country it was made in or with letters & numbers.  The tag should be a leather tag.


Can't figure out how to add multiple pics from phone. Sorry!


----------



## sparkyjt

cdtracing said:


> There should be an interior tag either stamped with the country it was made in or with letters & numbers.  The tag should be a leather tag.



One more. If authentic, is this a good deal?


----------



## cdtracing

sparkyjt said:


> One more. If authentic, is this a good deal?



Sparkyit, I do think this is an authentic MK Skorpios bag but an older one.  I don't think this one had a specific name other than a shoulder bag but I remember seeing this particular style in & around 2007.  The price is a good price as long as there is no damage to the bag or leather.  It's hard to tell in pictures, sometime the pics look better & other times the bag looks better IRL.  And often times, you can condition a pre loved bag real well & most scratches will fade to the point their not noticeable.  Many collectors love it when the bag has that worn & broken in feel; the leather is softer & develops it's own patina.  Michael Kors Collection bags are his higher end line & tend to be better made than the main stream Michael Michael Kors line.


----------



## oliveowl

Good afternoon,

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm new to Michael Kors. Is this one authentic? It seems a little expensive, but I love the color and haven't seen it before. Thank you!

Item: Michael Kors Large Casey Leather Satchel $1,195 Beautiful Rare Olive Color
Listing number: 32199668655
Seller: 301ying
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321996686555


----------



## cdtracing

oliveowl said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm new to Michael Kors. Is this one authentic? It seems a little expensive, but I love the color and haven't seen it before. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Casey Leather Satchel $1,195 Beautiful Rare Olive Color
> Listing number: 32199668655
> Seller: 301ying
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321996686555



Clearer pictures are needed.  Ask the seller for clear, readable pics of the interior metal name plate, the made in country interior tag (leather), & the key fob & lock.  Also need clear closeup pics of interior lining & stitching, 

This seller has a low feedback count & that's always a concern.  While they have sold a few designer items, they do not seem to have a lot of experience with high end designer items.

I do have a concern with the gold cap on the key fob.  It looks to have 2 holes in it & the ones I'm familiar with do not have these holes.  I would like to see the other side of the key fob.


----------



## oliveowl

cdtracing said:


> Clearer pictures are needed.  Ask the seller for clear, readable pics of the interior metal name plate, the made in country interior tag (leather), & the key fob & lock.  Also need clear closeup pics of interior lining & stitching,
> 
> This seller has a low feedback count & that's always a concern.  While they have sold a few designer items, they do not seem to have a lot of experience with high end designer items.
> 
> I do have a concern with the gold cap on the key fob.  It looks to have 2 holes in it & the ones I'm familiar with do not have these holes.  I would like to see the other side of the key fob.



Thank you SO much for all the helpful insight! I am going to ask the seller right now and see what they say. I will let you know!


----------



## oliveowl

cdtracing said:


> Clearer pictures are needed.  Ask the seller for clear, readable pics of the interior metal name plate, the made in country interior tag (leather), & the key fob & lock.  Also need clear closeup pics of interior lining & stitching,
> 
> This seller has a low feedback count & that's always a concern.  While they have sold a few designer items, they do not seem to have a lot of experience with high end designer items.
> 
> I do have a concern with the gold cap on the key fob.  It looks to have 2 holes in it & the ones I'm familiar with do not have these holes.  I would like to see the other side of the key fob.



Hi cdtracing,

The seller uploaded new pictures which I have attached here. What do you think?

Thank you!


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 2


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 3


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 4


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 5


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 6


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 7


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 8


----------



## oliveowl

Pic 9


----------



## cdtracing

oliveowl said:


> Pic 3





oliveowl said:


> Pic 4





oliveowl said:


> Pic 5



  I'll be doing some research on this.  I can read the pictures better on the listing.  The only thing that really bothers me is the gold cap on the key fob.  The Casey's I've seen don't have the 2 holes.  Is the pictures posted of the key fob pictures of both sides or just one?


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> I'll be doing some research on this.  I can read the pictures better on the listing.  The only thing that really bothers me is the gold cap on the key fob.  The Casey's I've seen don't have the 2 holes.  Is the pictures posted of the key fob pictures of both sides or just one?



Ok, I have done some research on this bag & I believe it's an authentic Large Casey.  I have found the gold cap on the key fob to have the holes in it on some of the medium & small Casey's.  I can only conclude that there has been a hardware change from when the style first debuted.  This is not an uncommon occurrence & I think is due to where the bag was made.  Everything looks correct on the bag.


----------



## oliveowl

cdtracing said:


> Ok, I have done some research on this bag & I believe it's an authentic Large Casey.  I have found the gold cap on the key fob to have the holes in it on some of the medium & small Casey's.  I can only conclude that there has been a hardware change from when the style first debuted.  This is not an uncommon occurrence & I think is due to where the bag was made.  Everything looks correct on the bag.



Wahoo! Thank you cdtracing for all your work with authenticating the bag AND for the great news! That really is a relief. Being new to Michael Kors, is it the same bag as the one here: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252265493037  The Elephant color or it has a different name?


----------



## cdtracing

oliveowl said:


> Wahoo! Thank you cdtracing for all your work with authenticating the bag AND for the great news! That really is a relief. Being new to Michael Kors, is it the same bag as the one here: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252265493037  The Elephant color or it has a different name?



It does appear to be the same style & color bag.  I do know the Casey was made in the Elephant color.  With this bag, I would also like to see clear pics of the interior leather tag, stitching, & metal name plate.  Picture of the tag would be helpful as well since it's listed New with Tags.  This seller has a high feedback count & has experience in selling designer bags, MK included.  This seller also offers a 14 day return policy where the other seller does not.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

Hello, could you please authenticate this purse, thank you.

Name: Michael Kors Jamesport?
Serial: A-0902? I did a search here but found no results.
History: Given to me by friend and I took the pictures. 

Comments: I am a frequent visitor of the Coach section, where I am learning the history of the brand and how to restore old pieces. This doesn't mean I do not like or admire other designer bags. I just helped a friend move out of the State and she parted with many items, she was going to throw away this bag (because it had better days). I got it instead to try to restore it, but I have no clue if it's real (she got it as a gift), I do not even know how you are suppose to wear those straps. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tataga

Hi Ladies! I've bought Selma Medium in Black and I'm in 2 minds now: authentic or not? The interior lining isn't classic, but on ebay I've read that it could be authentic. But the most awkward thing is that the strap is 5 inches shorter that in my Pearl Grey Selma or Jet Set Large. The pictures below. Please help!
Name: Selma Medium in Black
AI-1512?
Link: http://allegro.pl/michael-kors-selma-messenger-saffiano-czarna-nowa-i5979879013.html
I know that I should be ashamed to ask You for help since it's my first post. Till now I've been only admiring Your purses, but maybe someone will by greathearted and help me despite my lack of activity.


----------



## cdtracing

WishingonaCoach said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this purse, thank you.
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Jamesport?
> Serial: A-0902? I did a search here but found no results.
> History: Given to me by friend and I took the pictures.
> 
> Comments: I am a frequent visitor of the Coach section, where I am learning the history of the brand and how to restore old pieces. This doesn't mean I do not like or admire other designer bags. I just helped a friend move out of the State and she parted with many items, she was going to throw away this bag (because it had better days). I got it instead to try to restore it, but I have no clue if it's real (she got it as a gift), I do not even know how you are suppose to wear those straps. Any help will be greatly appreciated.



It's authentic.  It's an older MK Jamesport from 2009.


----------



## cdtracing

tataga said:


> Hi Ladies! I've bought Selma Medium in Black and I'm in 2 minds now: authentic or not? The interior lining isn't classic, but on ebay I've read that it could be authentic. But the most awkward thing is that the strap is 5 inches shorter that in my Pearl Grey Selma or Jet Set Large. The pictures below. Please help!
> Name: Selma Medium in Black
> AI-1512?
> Link: http://allegro.pl/michael-kors-selma-messenger-saffiano-czarna-nowa-i5979879013.html
> I know that I should be ashamed to ask You for help since it's my first post. Till now I've been only admiring Your purses, but maybe someone will by greathearted and help me despite my lack of activity.



Welcome to the TPF.  I know this is your first post but I evaluate bags for participating members who have a post count of at least 25.  I require this so that those who join will familiarize themselves with the site & with the necessary format to get an authentication.  It won't take much for you to get your post count up.  Look over the forum & find threads that interest you & post/comment on them.  There are plenty of threads on all kinds of subjects here from purses by all designers to jewelry to Ebay to shoes & so on.  Once you have your post count up, just quote your original request & ask for your evaluation.  I will be happy to help you.


----------



## tataga

cdtracing said:


> Welcome to the TPF.  I know this is your first post but I evaluate bags for participating members who have a post count of at least 25.  I require this so that those who join will familiarize themselves with the site & with the necessary format to get an authentication.  It won't take much for you to get your post count up.  Look over the forum & find threads that interest you & post/comment on them.  There are plenty of threads on all kinds of subjects here from purses by all designers to jewelry to Ebay to shoes & so on.  Once you have your post count up, just quote your original request & ask for your evaluation.  I will be happy to help you.


Ok, thx for Your help. I'll try to familirize asap.


----------



## tataga

tataga said:


> Hi Ladies! I've bought Selma Medium in Black and I'm in 2 minds now: authentic or not? The interior lining isn't classic, but on ebay I've read that it could be authentic. But the most awkward thing is that the strap is 5 inches shorter that in my Pearl Grey Selma or Jet Set Large. The pictures below. Please help!
> Name: Selma Medium in Black
> AI-1512?
> Link: http://allegro.pl/michael-kors-selma-messenger-saffiano-czarna-nowa-i5979879013.html



Now I have 25 posts and the right to ask for your help. What you think about this bag?


----------



## tataga

I have no idea why the images from the older post didn't copy  i quoted the whole post, but maybe i did sth wrong.


----------



## WishingonaCoach

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's an older MK Jamesport from 2009.



Thank you so very much for your help, now that I know it is authentic MK, I will try my best to make it look better


----------



## cdtracing

tataga said:


> Now I have 25 posts and the right to ask for your help. What you think about this bag?



Yes, your bag is an authentic MK Selma Messenger.  It's a new 2015 bag with the new lining.  I don't have an answer as to why the strap is shorter except that sometimes quality control doesn't catch ever small defect, especially coming from Indonesia.  But, everything looks correct from your pictures & the pictures on the website.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## tataga

cdtracing said:


> Yes, your bag is an authentic MK Selma Messenger.  It's a new 2015 bag with the new lining.  I don't have an answer as to why the strap is shorter except that sometimes quality control doesn't catch ever small defect, especially coming from Indonesia.  But, everything looks correct from your pictures & the pictures on the website.  Enjoy your bag.



Thank You very much! I'm so happy - the next mk is in the family


----------



## Stephg

tataga said:


> Thank You very much! I'm so happy - the next mk is in the family




In your pic of the straps it looks like they aren't in the same adjustment hole? If you put them on the same hole is there still a big difference?


----------



## tataga

Stephg said:


> In your pic of the straps it looks like they aren't in the same adjustment hole? If you put them on the same hole is there still a big difference?


The grey strap in the picture is the shortest possible version of the strap. The black strap is hooked up (it sounds weird,  I know; ) )in the middle hole  (third out of 5). Still even if the both straps are in the same adjustment hole, the difference between them is about 5in  (13cm).


----------



## cdtracing

tataga said:


> Thank You very much! I'm so happy - the next mk is in the family



You're welcome.  I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## tataga

cdtracing said:


> You're welcome.  I hope you enjoy her!


Very much! Today was her debut  She outshined every other purse! And still act so modest! She's as charming as her sisters


----------



## sakura2008

why I can't upload the photo ?? I have a bag that I need to be authenticated...&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## sakura2008

hi...i just got this bag a few days ago...could u please authenticate it for me ?? thank you very much...this is the first pic...


----------



## sakura2008

i cant upload the rest of the pics...why ?? &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## cdtracing

sakura2008 said:


> hi...i just got this bag a few days ago...could u please authenticate it for me ?? thank you very much...this is the first pic...





sakura2008 said:


> i cant upload the rest of the pics...why ?? &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;





sakura2008 said:


> why I can't upload the photo ?? I have a bag that I need to be authenticated...&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Welcome to the TPF.  I will evaluate bags for participating members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members will look over the site & familiarize themselves with it. Please take a look around.  There is a fountain of knowledge here from handbags & shoes to jewelry, makeup & beauty, television to Ebay & shopping resources.  Find threads that interest you & comment on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  Once your post count is 25 or over, please read post #1 of this thread for the proper format, necessary information & pictures required for an authentication.  Quote your original request along with the necessary pictures, information & we will be happy to look at your bag.

Here's a link that my help you with posting pictures.  This is why it's important to learn & understand the format for the site.
http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## heykariann

Item # 30S5SGRT7U
Listing # 252298015
Seller: annelizas-boutique
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=252298015583
Comments: I'm having a hard time finding other pics in this color to confirm it is real. Thank you for any help!


----------



## cdtracing

heykariann said:


> Item # 30S5SGRT7U
> Listing # 252298015
> Seller: annelizas-boutique
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=252298015583
> Comments: I'm having a hard time finding other pics in this color to confirm it is real. Thank you for any help!



I see no red flags. It's authentic.


----------



## heykariann

Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

heykariann said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome.  Tile Blue is a beautiful color especially paired with shw & the Greenwich is an awesome bag!!


----------



## reportfakegoods

Item: Michael Kors Ava Medium in Pink
    Listing number:
    Seller: Noi Derijck-Hongseethong
Where: Facebook
Her facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007434555107
See the images of the bag on this link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1682110245380111&set=pcb.1682110332046769&type=3&theater

She sells lots of goods on facebook, such as bags, shoes from brand  names like UGG, GUESS, DKNY, MK, Coach, and more. So, I don't know about  she allows to do that? Or, she needs to be an authorized re-seller or  retailer of the brands first? Or, are the products she's selling  original, not counterfeit? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

reportfakegoods said:


> Item: Michael Kors Ava Medium in Pink
> Listing number:
> Seller: Noi Derijck-Hongseethong
> Where: Facebook
> Her facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007434555107
> See the images of the bag on this link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1682110245380111&set=pcb.1682110332046769&type=3&theater
> 
> She sells lots of goods on facebook, such as bags, shoes from brand  names like UGG, GUESS, DKNY, MK, Coach, and more. So, I don't know about  she allows to do that? Or, she needs to be an authorized re-seller or  retailer of the brands first? Or, are the products she's selling  original, not counterfeit? Thanks!



Welcome to the tPF.  I only evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or higher.  I require this so that members will familiarize themselves with the site & the format. There's a fountain of information on this site beside authentications. There are numerous threads on designer bags & shoes, jewelry, beauty & health, television & movies, shopping resources, ect.  I'm sure there's a thread about FB.  Just navigate the site & find threads that interest you & post/comment on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  Once your post count is high enough, please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & information/pictures needed.  Quote your original request & post for an evaluation.  Your bag will be examined at that time.  
Thank you.


----------



## Gabbylang

I have a Michael kors Hamilton saffino in coffee

Ap-1306


----------



## cdtracing

Gabbylang said:


> I have a Michael kors Hamilton saffino in coffee
> 
> Ap-1306



I will evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please check out the site & find threads that interest you & post on them.  There is a lot of information on the site from designer bags & shoes to shopping resources, to jewelry to beauty & nails to style.  Once you have your post count up to 25 or more,* please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & pictures/information in order to request an evaluation.*  Without the proper format, pictures & information, I cannot evaluate a bag.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls, what photos are best to take when selling on eBay? I might list Large Dark Khaki Selma. I've got a clear shot of the front of the bag, made in country tag, various MK branded HW like the zip, inside shots of the bag, the feet (light scratches) am I missing anything crucial??


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls, what photos are best to take when selling on eBay? I might list Large Dark Khaki Selma. I've got a clear shot of the front of the bag, made in country tag, various MK branded HW like the zip, inside shots of the bag, the feet (light scratches) am I missing anything crucial??



Take a clear picture of the heat stamp, date tag (usually behind the made in country tag), clear picture of lining & stitching/pockets. A picture of the back of the bag is a good idea too.  Just make sure the pics are clear & readable.  Be sure to take clear pictures of any flaws, wear, or spots & make note of those in the description if there are any.  I think those will do you.


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Take a clear picture of the heat stamp, date tag (usually behind the made in country tag), clear picture of lining & stitching/pockets. A picture of the back of the bag is a good idea too.  Just make sure the pics are clear & readable.  Be sure to take clear pictures of any flaws, wear, or spots & make note of those in the description if there are any.  I think those will do you.



Thanks CD!  that's great advice. I'm going to revise a couple of photos before listing.


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks CD!  that's great advice. I'm going to revise a couple of photos before listing.



Happy to help.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lot listing includes Michael Kors bag -- Listings are on both ebay and Bonanza

Bonanza
Seller - aeauctions1
Link - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Michael-Kors-others-6-total-MORE-/326253626

Ebay
Seller - aeauctions1
Item number - 131739930188
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...930188?hash=item1eac4fce4c:g:60EAAOSwPc9W1MkU

Comments: There are two MK-marked bags in this listing. I'm not sure whether there's enough information to authenticate these MK bags but if they're fake, I'd like to report the listing. (Even if there's just one fake in a lot, it's a violation.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

BeenBurned said:


> Lot listing includes Michael Kors bag -- Listings are on both ebay and Bonanza
> 
> Bonanza
> Seller - aeauctions1
> Link - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Michael-Kors-others-6-total-MORE-/326253626
> 
> Ebay
> Seller - aeauctions1
> Item number - 131739930188
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...930188?hash=item1eac4fce4c:g:60EAAOSwPc9W1MkU
> 
> Comments: There are two MK-marked bags in this listing. I'm not sure whether there's enough information to authenticate these MK bags but if they're fake, I'd like to report the listing. (Even if there's just one fake in a lot, it's a violation.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The pics of the MK bags are not enough to verify but I am suspicious.  I have messaged the seller on Ebay requesting pictures of the interior & of the stamps.  I will let you know when I get a response.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Lot listing includes Michael Kors bag -- Listings are on both ebay and Bonanza
> 
> Bonanza
> Seller - aeauctions1
> Link - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Michael-Kors-others-6-total-MORE-/326253626
> 
> Ebay
> Seller - aeauctions1
> Item number - 131739930188
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...930188?hash=item1eac4fce4c:g:60EAAOSwPc9W1MkU
> 
> Comments: There are two MK-marked bags in this listing. I'm not sure whether there's enough information to authenticate these MK bags but if they're fake, I'd like to report the listing. (Even if there's just one fake in a lot, it's a violation.)
> 
> Thanks in advance.





cdtracing said:


> The pics of the MK bags are not enough to verify but I am suspicious.  I have messaged the seller on Ebay requesting pictures of the interior & of the stamps.  I will let you know when I get a response.


Thanks. I'll await your update.


----------



## cdtracing

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I'll await your update.



The Grayson is authentic but the pink one is counterfeit.


----------



## BeenBurned

cdtracing said:


> The Grayson is authentic but the pink one is counterfeit.


Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome.  Happy to help.


----------



## hippiechic

I bought a large Michael Kors clutch/wristlet on eBay.  First appearance seemed good.  Zipper is YKK, wrist strap has embossed clip; metal plate on front.  Then - I looked inside.  The lining is animal print.  The backside of the front metal plate is a patch of the same animal print.  The other wall with the card slots - the lining of the slots is the MK honeycomb; however, the slots are stitched through the pvc to the exterior of the bag.  There is a serial number paper tab inside with the number:  30F4GRVT3B.  There is no MADE IN tab.    I do not believe it is authentic.  Confirmation?   I am trying to upload photos but continue to receive an error that a security token is missing and I can't find the instructions on how to resolve.  Help, please.


----------



## cdtracing

hippiechic said:


> I bought a large Michael Kors clutch/wristlet on eBay.  First appearance seemed good.  Zipper is YKK, wrist strap has embossed clip; metal plate on front.  Then - I looked inside.  The lining is animal print.  The backside of the front metal plate is a patch of the same animal print.  The other wall with the card slots - the lining of the slots is the MK honeycomb; however, the slots are stitched through the pvc to the exterior of the bag.  There is a serial number paper tab inside with the number:  30F4GRVT3B.  There is no MADE IN tab.    I do not believe it is authentic.  Confirmation?   I am trying to upload photos but continue to receive an error that a security token is missing and I can't find the instructions on how to resolve.  Help, please.




Welcome to the TPF. I will evaluate bags for participating members who have a post count of 25 or more. I require this so that members will look over the site & familiarize themselves with it. Please take a look around. There is a fountain of knowledge here from handbags & shoes to jewelry, makeup & beauty, television to Ebay & shopping resources. Find threads that interest you & comment on them. You'll have your post count up in no time. Once your post count is 25 or over, please read post #1 of this thread for the proper format, necessary information & pictures required for an authentication. Quote your original request along with the necessary pictures, information & we will be happy to look at your bag.

Here's a link that may help you with posting pictures. This is why it's important to learn & understand the format for the site.
http://forum.purseblog.com/frequentl...res-31191.html


----------



## yeonglee

Good day,
Could you please help me to authenticate this?

Product: Michael Kors Ava Medium (Navy Blue)


----------



## cdtracing

yeonglee said:


> Good day,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this?
> 
> Product: Michael Kors Ava Medium (Navy Blue)



I would like to see the interior heat stamp & the made in country tag.


----------



## yeonglee

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see the interior heat stamp & the made in country tag.


Hi there,
there's no heatstamp in this bag.

Only got the made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Is Michael Kors stamped on the leather inside?  Where did you buy this...online?  If you did, I will need the link to the listing.


----------



## yeonglee

cdtracing said:


> Is Michael Kors stamped on the leather inside?  Where did you buy this...online?  If you did, I will need the link to the listing.




Hi,  there is no leather stamped inside. I bought it online at Facebook, the page named Marvellous Paradise. 

I think Ava didn't have any leather stamp inside. I tried to check on Google, but most of them didn't show the inner part  

https://m.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/


----------



## cdtracing

yeonglee said:


> Hi,  there is no leather stamped inside. I bought it online at Facebook, the page named Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> I think Ava didn't have any leather stamp inside. I tried to check on Google, but most of them didn't show the inner part
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/



Please post a clear picture of the interior zipper pocket leather binding.  You may have to use the flash since the leather is dark.


----------



## cdtracing

yeonglee said:


> Hi,  there is no leather stamped inside. I bought it online at Facebook, the page named Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> I think Ava didn't have any leather stamp inside. I tried to check on Google, but most of them didn't show the inner part
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/



First off, I am not fond of these FB pages that sell designer products.  They often have pictures of bags taken at boutiques & what you get is not what you think it its.  Pictures don't show  enough to determine authenticity & this particular page is set up oddly & is hard to navigate.  Their "webpage" is down so you can't check it out & I didn't see anywhere that stated where they are located.  You have to email them for any pictures or information/prices.  Those are red flags to me.  From what I saw, this is not a site I would trust.


----------



## yeonglee

cdtracing said:


> Please post a clear picture of the interior zipper pocket leather binding.  You may have to use the flash since the leather is dark.


Hello,

I found the heat stamp! Right under the zip. 
Attached herewith the photos.











Is it clear enough for you to see? 

I've bought this bag in October 15'. And as according to the seller, they get it directly from the outlet. The reason because I'm in doubt with this Ava is because I've bought a longchamp planetes with the same seller recently, however, when I get the product, it's different from my own planetes which i bought it myself at the boutique. Hence, I posted it at Authenticate LC, and the opinion from them are it's fake. 

The seller agreed on refund. However, when I asked about this bag, she assured that it's authentic as it's from different "supplier". 
Unless I could prove the non-authenticity on this bag, or else I couldn't claim back any refund.


----------



## cdtracing

yeonglee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found the heat stamp! Right under the zip.
> Attached herewith the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it clear enough for you to see?
> 
> I've bought this bag in October 15'. And as according to the seller, they get it directly from the outlet. The reason because I'm in doubt with this Ava is because I've bought a longchamp planetes with the same seller recently, however, when I get the product, it's different from my own planetes which i bought it myself at the boutique. Hence, I posted it at Authenticate LC, and the opinion from them are it's fake.
> 
> The seller agreed on refund. However, when I asked about this bag, she assured that it's authentic as it's from different "supplier".
> Unless I could prove the non-authenticity on this bag, or else I couldn't claim back any refund.



From the pictures, things look in order on this bag but my concern is the seller.  MK does not wholesale their bags & do not have an online outlet.  MK does have brick & mortar outlet stores but this does not appear to be a made for outlet bag so I'm not clear on who their "supplier" is.  My personal opinion is this bag is a Super Fake.  I do not trust this seller as reliable.


----------



## Sayanigirl

Hi ,I said hello yesterday too . I have been reading this thread fir past 5 /7 days and really wowed by your passion for mk bags . I bought one from eBay too as after reading all your threads and looking at pics ,I couldn't stop myself and want to carry on from now on . I know I have to post lots b4 I ask for authenticity of my bag but I will be very grateful if u can . I promise to start writing more . Am just nervous to write yet . If you beautiful ladies can't ,no worry . I shall keep reading threads . Xx I think I have managed to attach pics . I'm not great with computers either lol


----------



## Sayanigirl

Have I loaded a pic ?


----------



## Sayanigirl

And this


----------



## Sayanigirl

More pic


----------



## Sayanigirl

Tag


----------



## Sayanigirl

Thank you


----------



## Sayanigirl

1 more


----------



## cdtracing

Sayanigirl said:


> Hi ,I said hello yesterday too . I have been reading this thread fir past 5 /7 days and really wowed by your passion for mk bags . I bought one from eBay too as after reading all your threads and looking at pics ,I couldn't stop myself and want to carry on from now on . I know I have to post lots b4 I ask for authenticity of my bag but I will be very grateful if u can . I promise to start writing more . Am just nervous to write yet . If you beautiful ladies can't ,no worry . I shall keep reading threads . Xx I think I have managed to attach pics . I'm not great with computers either lol



I will be happy to evaluate your bag once you have a post count of 25 or more. This is required so that members get a feel for the website & familiarize themselves with the format. Once you have reached a 25 post count, quote your original request & post for an authentication. I will be happy to examine the pictures at that time. Thanks & welcome to the Purse Forum.


----------



## Sayanigirl

cdtracing said:


> I will be happy to evaluate your bag once you have a post count of 25 or more. This is required so that members get a feel for the website & familiarize themselves with the format. Once you have reached a 25 post count, quote your original request & post for an authentication. I will be happy to examine the pictures at that time. Thanks & welcome to the Purse Forum.


Thank you . I will . Been reading posts every night till 12 for the past 5 night .Now I'm so tired lol . Will keep posting .


----------



## sasa72

hai.. good day. Pls help authenticate my bag

item name: Mk medium Sutton tulip
serial nbr: 889154521698
comment: everythings look good with her, but one thing i doubt is about the lining. Mk has a honeycomb on their lining, but I dont think I have with mine. I'll attach the details on below post. thanks


----------



## sasa72

front


----------



## sasa72

lining


----------



## sasa72

top snap


----------



## sasa72

made in tag


----------



## cdtracing

Please post a picture of the interior heat stamp & the white tag behind the made in country tag.


----------



## sasa72

cdtracing said:


> Please post a picture of the interior heat stamp & the white tag behind the made in country tag.



the white tag behind the made in tag


----------



## sasa72

got error when uploading the heat stamp.. i'll try again in a few minute. I am nervous waiting ur news..Lol. but what do u think so far?


----------



## cdtracing

sasa72 said:


> hai.. good day. Pls help authenticate my bag
> 
> item name: Mk medium Sutton tulip
> serial nbr: 889154521698
> comment: everythings look good with her, but one thing i doubt is about the lining. Mk has a honeycomb on their lining, but I dont think I have with mine. I'll attach the details on below post. thanks



This is an authentic Sutton.  The lining is the new style lining MK is using in some of the styles.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## sasa72

yeayyyy... glad to hear that. thank u so much. now i can put the tag out


----------



## miss_vibe

hi... i was wondering is that true that some of the MK bags on sale didn't come with original dustbag, only plain dustbag. I want to purchase some bags from a local store, most of their bags came hand carried with only plain dustbag , they said so...even at macy's or neiman marcus...


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> hi... i was wondering is that true that some of the MK bags on sale didn't come with original dustbag, only plain dustbag. I want to purchase some bags from a local store, most of their bags came hand carried with only plain dustbag , they said so...even at macy's or neiman marcus...



Some come with dust bags & some do not depending on where you buy them.  Generally, made for factory bags that are sold in MK's brick & mortor outlet stores, TJMaxx or TKMaxx, or Marshall's do not come with the dust bags.


----------



## miss_vibe

@cdtracing thank you for the help ... Now it's clear for me


----------



## Sayanigirl

sasa72 said:


> front


I love the colour of this bag .. I'm s to t red or pink ?


----------



## cdtracing

Sayanigirl said:


> I love the colour of this bag .. I'm s to t red or pink ?



While it's always nice to compliment someone on their purse, there are threads where members can discuss their bags at great length,  There is the Coffee Clutch MK chat thread as well as individual threads for specific styles & colors.  This is the Authentication Thread & for the purpose of authentication requests.  I like to keep the chatting to a minimum so the thread does not get off topic where people's requests can be over looked.  I appreciate all members help in keeping this thread on topic.  Thanks.


----------



## sasa72

hai.. i am here again, just want to make sure, does it correct that hamilton ew satchel black leather has a beige lining, and doesn't has a serial nbr behind the "the made in tag". fyi, it made from china. this is my friends bag and shes is in doubt about her lacking of serial nbr. thank u in advance


----------



## miss_vibe

Hello I just bought this MK Alexis crossbody at a local store, they claimed their products are authentics and hand carried from US only 1 per item. They provided some rare MK bags with 50% off  retail price ....that makes my mouth drooling ..LOL!  For me it looks ok compared to my other MK bags I've bought from MK store. I want to purchase more from them since they offered a very good price in short limited time but still hesitate ....... need your professional opinion 


SERIAL NUMBER:
Link (if available):
Seller: Local store named Conecplus
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: with tag and carecard, MK logo tissue paper, no original dustbag. 

Comments: I adore this bag .. I hope it's authentic. What bothers me when I research for the same bag through ebay there is a strap for keyleash inside,  mine doesnt have it.  But there are also with no keyleash .


----------



## miss_vibe

here is more pictures


----------



## cdtracing

sasa72 said:


> hai.. i am here again, just want to make sure, does it correct that hamilton ew satchel black leather has a beige lining, and doesn't has a serial nbr behind the "the made in tag". fyi, it made from china. this is my friends bag and shes is in doubt about her lacking of serial nbr. thank u in advance



An evaluation cannot be made without the required pictures. Please read post #1 of this thread for the format , required pictures, & information needed to request an evaluation.


----------



## sasa72

cdtracing said:


> An evaluation cannot be made without the required pictures. Please read post #1 of this thread for the format , required pictures, & information needed to request an evaluation.



sorry cdtracing, would use a format and pictures as per rule. thanks


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> Hello I just bought this MK Alexis crossbody at a local store, they claimed their products are authentics and hand carried from US only 1 per item. They provided some rare MK bags with 50% off  retail price ....that makes my mouth drooling ..LOL!  For me it looks ok compared to my other MK bags I've bought from MK store. I want to purchase more from them since they offered a very good price in short limited time but still hesitate ....... need your professional opinion
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Local store named Conecplus
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: with tag and carecard, MK logo tissue paper, no original dustbag.
> 
> Comments: I adore this bag .. I hope it's authentic. What bothers me when I research for the same bag through ebay there is a strap for keyleash inside,  mine doesnt have it.  But there are also with no keyleash .





miss_vibe said:


> here is more pictures



Everything looks correct.  This is an authentic MK Alexis Messenger.  The 2 zip messenger does not have the keylatch or lanyard.  The 3 zip Alexis Convertible Satchel came with the key lanyard.  Congratulations.  It's a great color; the leather looks divine!


----------



## miss_vibe

Yeayy !!... thank you so much @cdtracing, you've just made my day even better 
Can I post 1 more bag to evaluate ?  that mk jetset travel large tote purchased at the same store with my red alexis.....I've realised you have noticed before when i posted it at the wrong thread


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> Yeayy !!... thank you so much @cdtracing, you've just made my day even better
> Can I post 1 more bag to evaluate ?  that mk jetset travel large tote purchased at the same store with my red alexis.....I've realised you have noticed before when i posted it at the wrong thread



Yes, I will evaluate the Jet Set as well.  Be sure to post the necessary pictues.  Be sure to include pics of the made in country tag & any interior labels.


----------



## miss_vibe

Please kindly help me with this one too 

SERIAL NUMBER: ( i lost the tag )
Link (if available):
Seller: Local store
Who took the pictures: Me ( please don't mind the dirt inside i've used this bag harshly  )
History of the bag: Came with tag, carecard, MK logo tissue paper, MK dustbag

Comments:  No heat stamp on the inside pocket, the unzipper pocket only 1 part not 2 partition


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> Please kindly help me with this one too
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: ( i lost the tag )
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Local store
> Who took the pictures: Me ( please don't mind the dirt inside i've used this bag harshly  )
> History of the bag: Came with tag, carecard, MK logo tissue paper, MK dustbag
> 
> Comments:  No heat stamp on the inside pocket, the unzipper pocket only 1 part not 2 partition



Your Jet Set is authentic.  Everything is correct.


----------



## miss_vibe

more pictures ...................


----------



## cdtracing

miss_vibe said:


> more pictures ...................



Thank you for the extra pictures.  But as I have already stated, everything is correct & your Jet Set is authentic.  No worries.


----------



## miss_vibe

oops ... sorry my poor connection , I didn't realised you've already stated the good news!! i better hurry to grab some more before sold out. Thank u once again .. u guys rock !


----------



## jh1

Hi, would really appreciate the help!

Serial: don't know, but there is a clear tab inside that said made in Vietnam AV-1310
Link: none
Seller: off Tradesy awhile back (I know, dangerous!)
Who took the pictures: me
History: none
Comments: this bag looks quite real to me, although I have an untrained eye for fakes. The only qualm I have, and the reason I am posting, is that while the inside lining is kind of soft to the touch, it is also kind of... Crunchy when you fool around with the pockets and stuff. It makes a sort of crinkly sound that I didn't necessarily notice with my other known to be authentic bags.

Please see attached pictures and let me know! I think I have to make another post because my iPad won't let me upload more than a couple? Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## jh1

Continued. Getting a lot of upload errors sorry, the multiple posts are very annoying


----------



## jh1

Continued


----------



## jh1

Let me know if more detail is needed! I don't want to keep spamming because I can only get one at a time. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

jh1 said:


> Hi, would really appreciate the help!
> 
> Serial: don't know, but there is a clear tab inside that said made in Vietnam AV-1310
> Link: none
> Seller: off Tradesy awhile back (I know, dangerous!)
> Who took the pictures: me
> History: none
> Comments: this bag looks quite real to me, although I have an untrained eye for fakes. The only qualm I have, and the reason I am posting, is that while the inside lining is kind of soft to the touch, it is also kind of... Crunchy when you fool around with the pockets and stuff. It makes a sort of crinkly sound that I didn't necessarily notice with my other known to be authentic bags.
> 
> Please see attached pictures and let me know! I think I have to make another post because my iPad won't let me upload more than a couple? Sorry for the inconvenience



Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum.  I will evaluate bags for participating members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members can familiarize themselves with the forum & how thing work.  It won't take much at all to get your post count up.  Just browse the site & find threads that interest you & post on them.  Also, you will need to read the first post of this thread for the format, information & necessary pictures to request an evaluation.

I would like to see clear pictures of the made in country tag & the white tag behind it, interior stitching at pockets, the interior lining, the stamping of the hardware at the handles.


----------



## geri82

hi, i am new here. can you please help me out, i would like to purchase a Michael Kors bags on a website. can u help me find out whether the bag which the website selling are authentic? 

Item: Michael Kors Cynthia Small Leather Satchel
Listing number:
Seller: Cherry Chen ( My Paris Bags )
Link:http://www.myparisbags.com/details_404.html

thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

geri82 said:


> hi, i am new here. can you please help me out, i would like to purchase a Michael Kors bags on a website. can u help me find out whether the bag which the website selling are authentic?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Cynthia Small Leather Satchel
> Listing number:
> Seller: Cherry Chen ( My Paris Bags )
> Link:http://www.myparisbags.com/details_404.html
> 
> thank you.



Not sure about this site.  Malaysia is one of the areas where there are a lot of websites that sell Super Fakes.  While the prices are within reasonable parameters, there are not enough pictures of the bags to be able to determine if what is pictured is genuine.  This is not a site I, personally, would be comfortable buying from.  MK has the Blush small Cynthia on sale for $149.00 USD currently on his website if that's the bag you're interested in.


----------



## Elizabk

Hi I'd like to know if this is authentic.. I thought all Mk bags had lining but this one does not.


----------



## cdtracing

Elizabk said:


> Hi I'd like to know if this is authentic.. I thought all Mk bags had lining but this one does not.



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum.  I require that active members must have a minimum of 25 post count to request an evaluation.  I have this requirement so new members have time to read & participate on the forum so they may learn how it works.   Please look over the forum, find threads that interest you & post on them  Once you have your post count up, *please read the first post of this thread for the the required information, format & necessary pictures needed to evaluate a bag.  Authentications cannot be made without the required pictures.*


----------



## geri82

cdtracing said:


> Not sure about this site.  Malaysia is one of the areas where there are a lot of websites that sell Super Fakes.  While the prices are within reasonable parameters, there are not enough pictures of the bags to be able to determine if what is pictured is genuine.  This is not a site I, personally, would be comfortable buying from.  MK has the Blush small Cynthia on sale for $149.00 USD currently on his website if that's the bag you're interested in.


thank you very much for your time and information provided. i will be more careful when buying bags online.


----------



## Lilpaws

I had a question about the Selma Medium In Ballet. Did it come in both silver and gold hardware?  I found a listing on Poshmark selling it as gold hardware in Ballet. (the last pic shows it in gold)
thank you

Listing Below: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/2X-HP-Michael-Kors-handbag-5678eb687eb29f9175008db0


----------



## cdtracing

Lilpaws said:


> I had a question about the Selma Medium In Ballet. Did it come in both silver and gold hardware?  I found a listing on Poshmark selling it as gold hardware in Ballet. (the last pic shows it in gold)
> thank you
> 
> Listing Below:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/2X-HP-Michael-Kors-handbag-5678eb687eb29f9175008db0



Yes, Lilpaws, it came in both silver & gold hardware.  If you're interested in this particular bag, I will need to see pics of the interior, the heat stamp, & the made in country tag of the actual bag.  The interior picture posted looks to be a stock picture & not of the actual bag.


----------



## Lilpaws

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Lilpaws, it came in both silver & gold hardware.  If you're interested in this particular bag, I will need to see pics of the interior, the heat stamp, & the made in country tag of the actual bag.  The interior picture posted looks to be a stock picture & not of the actual bag.


thank you


----------



## sweetpinkx3

SERIAL NUMBER: -
Link (if available): Unavailable (mom sent me the pictures)
Seller: Seller (not an auction site)
Who took the pictures: Seller
History of the bag: Pre-owned Hamilton bag
Comments: My mom loves this bag but I'm not really familiar with Michael Kors bags so I'd appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

sweetpinkx3 said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: -
> Link (if available): Unavailable (mom sent me the pictures)
> Seller: Seller (not an auction site)
> Who took the pictures: Seller
> History of the bag: Pre-owned Hamilton bag
> Comments: My mom loves this bag but I'm not really familiar with Michael Kors bags so I'd appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.



This is an authentic MK Hamilton.  Without measurements, I cannot be positive but from the pics, it appears to be a North/South Tote.


----------



## barskin

I bought this on Poshmark, and these are my pictures. It is the lining that seems wrong to me.


----------



## cdtracing

barskin said:


> I bought this on Poshmark, and these are my pictures. It is the lining that seems wrong to me.



It's authentic. It's an older leather Hamilton so it has the older style lining.


----------



## andral5

I'm curious if this seller is right. I messaged her/him regarding the bag, if it's authentic or not and s/he responded that this is the only bag ever when MK used that kind of lining, and that she would never sell fakes since it's illegal. So this is only to find the truth about this bag, if it's authentic or not. Thank you so much in advance.

Item: Michael Kors Weekender Large Tote Handbag Orange
Seller: raxeitup66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28197535796...1&exe=13926&ext=35632&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## cdtracing

I am not familiar with this particular bag but I have seen this pattern on the MK tissue used with some of his bags.  I'm going to need to do some research with this one & it may take some time.  Good looking bag, tho.

Ask the seller for a clearer picture of the heat stamp & a picture of the made in county tag & post them here.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I am not familiar with this particular bag but I have seen this pattern on the MK tissue used with some of his bags.  I'm going to need to do some research with this one & it may take some time.  Good looking bag, tho.
> 
> Ask the seller for a clearer picture of the heat stamp & a picture of the made in county tag & post them here.



Right. That should clear it. Thanks much!


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello! 

Can someone please authenticate this for me? I'm a bit leery because this seller doesn't have a lot of feedback. I can ask for more pics if needed. Thank you! 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191825571744


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me? I'm a bit leery because this seller doesn't have a lot of feedback. I can ask for more pics if needed. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191825571744



Listing says sold. Did you buy it?   Everything looks good but I would still like to see the made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm curious if this seller is right. I messaged her/him regarding the bag, if it's authentic or not and s/he responded that this is the only bag ever when MK used that kind of lining, and that she would never sell fakes since it's illegal. So this is only to find the truth about this bag, if it's authentic or not. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Weekender Large Tote Handbag Orange
> Seller: raxeitup66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28197535796...1&exe=13926&ext=35632&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext



One thing I have found, while the lining design is similar to the tissue design I've seen used on his higher end bags, the lining uses the initials of MK where the tissue uses the entire name of Michael Kors.  I'm not sure of the lining so definitely ask for a clearer picture of the heat stamp & the made in country tag & any other interior tag.  Also would like to get a clear picture of the interior stitching & any stamped hardware.  The bag looks good & it may very well be a vintage bag with an exclusive lining.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> One thing I have found, while the lining design is similar to the tissue design I've seen used on his higher end bags, the lining uses the initials of MK where the tissue uses the entire name of Michael Kors.  I'm not sure of the lining so definitely ask for a clearer picture of the heat stamp & the made in country tag & any other interior tag.  Also would like to get a clear picture of the interior stitching & any stamped hardware.  The bag looks good & it may very well be a vintage bag with an exclusive lining.



While messaging back and forth to the seller, the bag got sold. I guess posting here the link got somebody aware of such a nice bag. So no more pics or anything. S/he sent me a link to another similar bag, only that one was made of patent leather and still no pics of the tags.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> While messaging back and forth to the seller, the bag got sold. I guess posting here the link got somebody aware of such a nice bag. So no more pics or anything. S/he sent me a link to another similar bag, only that one was made of patent leather and still no pics of the tags.



Sorry.  Sometimes that happens.


----------



## Theresazm

SERIAL NUMBER: E-1306

 Seller: Red Cross store

 Who took the pictures: Me

 History of the bag: Found it in a thrift store. 

 Comments: I couldn't find the bag name through Google. The silicone tag said "made in china" White the code under it. Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Theresazm said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: E-1306
> 
> Seller: Red Cross store
> 
> Who took the pictures: Me
> 
> History of the bag: Found it in a thrift store.
> 
> Comments: I couldn't find the bag name through Google. The silicone tag said "made in china" White the code under it. Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3309689
> 
> View attachment 3309685
> 
> View attachment 3309686
> 
> View attachment 3309687
> 
> View attachment 3309688
> 
> View attachment 3309690
> 
> View attachment 3309691



Without the measurements to be 100% of the name, this is an authentic MK & I believe this is the Saffiano iPhone crossbody.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Listing says sold. Did you buy it?   Everything looks good but I would still like to see the made in country tag.




I didn't, I guess it sold while I was thinking about it lol!!! Hopefully I'll find another one.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> I didn't, I guess it sold while I was thinking about it lol!!! Hopefully I'll find another one.



Another will come along.


----------



## Suz82

Are you able to authenticate this bag for me?   https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/182065728554 
Asked the seller for additional photos

Which are 





Seems like too good of a deal! Id snap one up if it's authentic but I have a nagging suspicion it's a super fake [emoji37] they seem to have multiple of this bag that go up as quick as they sell and the Selmas they are selling look a little misshapen. 

Many thanks 
Suz


----------



## Theresazm

cdtracing said:


> Without the measurements to be 100% of the name, this is an authentic MK & I believe this is the Saffiano iPhone crossbody.




Thank you so much for the help! [emoji4] now I can enjoy my bargain!


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> Are you able to authenticate this bag for me?   https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/182065728554
> Asked the seller for additional photos
> 
> Which are
> View attachment 3310593
> View attachment 3310594
> View attachment 3310595
> 
> 
> Seems like too good of a deal! Id snap one up if it's authentic but I have a nagging suspicion it's a super fake [emoji37] they seem to have multiple of this bag that go up as quick as they sell and the Selmas they are selling look a little misshapen.
> 
> Many thanks
> Suz



Please ask the seller for a  clear pic of the white tag behind the made in country tag. I need to see the number & letter combination on that tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Theresazm said:


> Thank you so much for the help! [emoji4] now I can enjoy my bargain!



Wear it in good health & enjoy.


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> Please ask the seller for a  clear pic of the white tag behind the made in country tag. I need to see the number & letter combination on that tag.




Have messaged the seller and will get back if they reply. 

Thankyou


----------



## September24

I bought this at Dillards and do not know the name, can anyone help me? Thanks. Bought about a year ago


----------



## September24

sorry they are turned! I don't know how to rotate them


----------



## BeachBagGal

September24 said:


> I bought this at Dillards and do not know the name, can anyone help me? Thanks. Bought about a year ago




Essex Satchel. I bought the same one and color for my Mom! Great, hardy bag! [emoji173]&#65039; this bag.


----------



## andral5

I just came across this nice bag that I think is authentic but I would need a confirmation from you, our specialists. Also, any idea what it's called? 
I tried to access it on a browser to be able to copy the link, with no success. So these are pics taken with screen shot on my ipad since in the posh app I can't copy the web adress to post it elsewhere.

Website: poshmark
Name: MK brown bag (indeed, very good description) 
Size: it says Length(arm to base) 22inches. Width 18.5 inches. I need to ask if she measured the length as the height and with handles included. I have no idea why anyone would measure a bag with the handles, we can't store anything between the handles and the bag....

I finally managed to upload all pics. Thank you much in advance, for any response.


----------



## September24

BeachBagGal said:


> Essex Satchel. I bought the same one and color for my Mom! Great, hardy bag! [emoji173]&#65039; this bag.




Thanks! It's my fav MK bag ever, luscious leather!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I just came across this nice bag that I think is authentic but I would need a confirmation from you, our specialists. Also, any idea what it's called?
> I tried to access it on a browser to be able to copy the link, with no success. So these are pics taken with screen shot on my ipad since in the posh app I can't copy the web adress to post it elsewhere.
> 
> Website: poshmark
> Name: MK brown bag (indeed, very good description)
> Size: it says Length(arm to base) 22inches. Width 18.5 inches. I need to ask if she measured the length as the height and with handles included. I have no idea why anyone would measure a bag with the handles, we can't store anything between the handles and the bag....
> 
> I finally managed to upload all pics. Thank you much in advance, for any response.



I am currently traveling & I cannot examine the pictures close enough on my phone. Once I am where I can access my laptop I will have a look & see if I'll need more pictures. Thanks.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I am currently traveling & I cannot examine the pictures close enough on my phone. Once I am where I can access my laptop I will have a look & see if I'll need more pictures. Thanks.



No problem, I know it's weekend and all of us are trying to recharge our batteries. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I just came across this nice bag that I think is authentic but I would need a confirmation from you, our specialists. Also, any idea what it's called?
> I tried to access it on a browser to be able to copy the link, with no success. So these are pics taken with screen shot on my ipad since in the posh app I can't copy the web adress to post it elsewhere.
> 
> Website: poshmark
> Name: MK brown bag (indeed, very good description)
> Size: it says Length(arm to base) 22inches. Width 18.5 inches. I need to ask if she measured the length as the height and with handles included. I have no idea why anyone would measure a bag with the handles, we can't store anything between the handles and the bag....
> 
> I finally managed to upload all pics. Thank you much in advance, for any response.



I checked out this listing & its pictures. I think this is an authentic MK Grab Bag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I checked out this listing & its pictures. I think this is an authentic MK Grab Bag.



Thank you, cdtracing! Is it really called a grab bag?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you, cdtracing! Is it really called a grab bag?



Yes. I did some checking & that was the name I found for that style.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Yes. I did some checking & that was the name I found for that style.



Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Ok I finally found the right thread! I just purchased this Michael kors collection snakeskin skorpios ring tote on eBay! But one problem  it has a sewn in label that reads "sample" so does this mean it is not authentic or it is one-of-a-kind I'm just confused everything else screams authentic but it has two brown sewn in labels one reads handcrafted in China the other reads handcrafted in Korea no numbers on the back of the brown labels any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> Ok I finally found the right thread! I just purchased this Michael kors collection snakeskin skorpios ring tote on eBay! But one problem  it has a sewn in label that reads "sample" so does this mean it is not authentic or it is one-of-a-kind I'm just confused everything else screams authentic but it has two brown sewn in labels one reads handcrafted in China the other reads handcrafted in Korea no numbers on the back of the brown labels any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317595
> View attachment 3317597
> View attachment 3317600
> View attachment 3317603
> View attachment 3317605
> View attachment 3317607
> View attachment 3317608
> View attachment 3317609
> View attachment 3317610
> View attachment 3317612



It's authentic.  The "sample tag" is usually for samples made for trunk & designer shows where store buyers can place orders for bags to carry in their stores.  Sometimes it's used for specialty bags that will strictly be sold in certain stores or boutiques.  This is a very unique & beautiful bag.  Congratulations.


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  The "sample tag" is usually for samples made for trunk & designer shows where store buyers can place orders for bags to carry in their stores.  Sometimes it's used for specialty bags that will strictly be sold in certain stores or boutiques.  This is a very unique & beautiful bag.  Congratulations.




So is the quality of the bag any less? It just seems like a Softer snakeskin than what I am used to seeing in the MK collection bags?


----------



## Loved by Kors

Loved by Kors said:


> So is the quality of the bag any less? It just seems like a Softer snakeskin than what I am used to seeing in the MK collection bags?




Sorry meNt to say "so is the quality any less because it is a sample bag?"


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> So is the quality of the bag any less? It just seems like a Softer snakeskin than what I am used to seeing in the MK collection bags?



No. Sample bags are generally of high quality & have to meet a certain standard.  I would imagine the snakeskin may be softer due to the fact that this is not a structured bag but a ringed Hobo style.


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> No. Sample bags are generally of high quality & have to meet a certain standard.  I would imagine the snakeskin may be softer due to the fact that this is not a structured bag but a ringed Hobo style.




Well thank you so much I really do appreciate your help! She is a beauty!


----------



## janiesea3

So, I ALWAYS buy my Mk's either at the michaelkors website or at a department store.  BUT, My co-worker who is always commenting on my purses just sent me a text where her husband bought her a MK purse cheap & is concerned. I looked at the site and seems "too good to be true" but would LOVE your input. The grammatical errors on the site itself, made me see red flags & its so sweet of her husband who truly doesn't know ANYTHING about buying purses to do that for her. 
The site is MKhandbags2016.com 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

janiesea3 said:


> So, I ALWAYS buy my Mk's either at the michaelkors website or at a department store.  BUT, My co-worker who is always commenting on my purses just sent me a text where her husband bought her a MK purse cheap & is concerned. I looked at the site and seems "too good to be true" but would LOVE your input. The grammatical errors on the site itself, made me see red flags & its so sweet of her husband who truly doesn't know ANYTHING about buying purses to do that for her.
> The site is MKhandbags2016.com
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I'm afraid her husband got hoodwinked.  While it was sweet of him to want to buy her a designer purse she wanted, this site sells counterfeits.  Not only are there a myriad of grammatical errors on the site, the prices are too good to be true.  I could list all the things I found wrong but since counterfeiters read this site, I don't want to give them anything that can help them to make better fakes.  I'm going to report this site to MK & I would advise you to do the same.  You can report this link to MK on his official website through the Contact Us email.  There is a Counterfeit reason listed in the reason for contact drop box.  MK will then turn it over to their attorneys.

It's sites like this that proliferate the internet, robbing people of their money with counterfeit bags & these sites need to be shut down.  Selling counterfeits is a violation of trademark laws.


----------



## janiesea3

Thank you so much for the reply!! I'm definitely going to pass this on to her! I'll be reporting it, as well.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Item Name: Michael Kors Selma Stud Satchel (Ballet)
Serial Number: 30T3GSM2L
Notes: I purchased this bag and just wanted to make sure it's authentic. The E is extremely crooked. Also, I'm aware this is the new lining but I'm curious if it was used in last year's bags? The date code is E-1510 so I believe this one was manufactured last year. Thanks in advance. Sorry about the low quality photos- my camera sucks.


----------



## cdtracing

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Item Name: Michael Kors Selma Stud Satchel (Ballet)
> Serial Number: 30T3GSM2L
> Notes: I purchased this bag and just wanted to make sure it's authentic. The E is extremely crooked. Also, I'm aware this is the new lining but I'm curious if it was used in last year's bags? The date code is E-1510 so I believe this one was manufactured last year. Thanks in advance. Sorry about the low quality photos- my camera sucks.



It's good.  Everything is correct.  Occasionally, a letter will be a little crooked.  I consider this a quality control issue that happens from time to time.  I don't think it's very noticeable on this bag, though.  The rose gold hardware is stunning on the Ballet shade of pink.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Everything is correct.  Occasionally, a letter will be a little crooked.  I consider this a quality control issue that happens from time to time.  I don't think it's very noticeable on this bag, though.  The rose gold hardware is stunning on the Ballet shade of pink.  Beautiful bag.



Thank you so much! Glad to know it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

janiesea3 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!! I'm definitely going to pass this on to her! I'll be reporting it, as well.



You're welcome.  The more reports MK gets about this site, the faster they will turn it over to their attorneys. 




sweetpinkx3 said:


> Thank you so much! Glad to know it's authentic.



You're welcome.  It's a gorgeous bag & perfect for Spring!  Enjoy!


----------



## MrMojoRisin

Item: Michael Kors Vintage Handbag
Serial Number: AP-1208
Seller: ashb_rosi
Listing Number (although ended): 252333751126

Item ended yesterday, on eBay. Spoke to the seller to ask for serial number before auction ended and my internet stopped working before I could bid. The seller messaged me today to ask if I was still interested in the bag, as the winner backed out of the sale. Any help would be lovely. 

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

MrMojoRisin said:


> Item: Michael Kors Vintage Handbag
> Serial Number: AP-1208
> Seller: ashb_rosi
> Listing Number (although ended): 252333751126
> 
> Item ended yesterday, on eBay. Spoke to the seller to ask for serial number before auction ended and my internet stopped working before I could bid. The seller messaged me today to ask if I was still interested in the bag, as the winner backed out of the sale. Any help would be lovely.
> 
> Thanks



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum.  I only evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members will explore the site & become familiar with it & the format & didn't join just for a free evaluation.  It won't take much to get your post count up.  Just look around on the site & find forums & threads that interest you to post comments on.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  

I can say that there are not enough pictures in the listing for an evaluation.  You can read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & information/pictures that are necessary to make a determination of authenticity.  I would need to see pictures of specific things in order to evaluate this bag.
Thanks.


----------



## halobear

Hi everyone,

I have a Hamilton that I decided I no longer want. I listed it on Posh and someone just said it is fake. I acquired the bag on Posh so I'm not 100% sure it's authentic but it looked good to me. Can you tell me if the bag is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

halobear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Hamilton that I decided I no longer want. I listed it on Posh and someone just said it is fake. I acquired the bag on Posh so I'm not 100% sure it's authentic but it looked good to me. Can you tell me if the bag is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3324352
> 
> View attachment 3324353
> 
> View attachment 3324354
> 
> View attachment 3324355



Please read the 1st post of this thread for proper format & required pictures needed for an evaluation.  I need to see clear close up pics of the heat stamp, any stamped hardware, zipper,  the back of the lock, the stamp on the key fob, stitching at the pockets, & the white tag behind the made in country tag (if there is one). 

Did the person who said it was fake give a reason for their determination?


----------



## halobear

cdtracing said:


> Please read the 1st post of this thread for proper format & required pictures needed for an evaluation.  I need to see clear close up pics of the heat stamp, any stamped hardware, zipper,  the back of the lock, the stamp on the key fob, stitching at the pockets, & the white tag behind the made in country tag (if there is one).
> 
> 
> 
> Did the person who said it was fake give a reason for their determination?




So sorry. I will post the required pics in a bit. 

No the person did not give a reason other than my pics were different from a screenshot I grabbed off a retail website to better show the color. So now I'm just curious as I thought the bag looked good.


----------



## cdtracing

halobear said:


> So sorry. I will post the required pics in a bit.
> 
> No the person did not give a reason other than my pics were different from a screenshot I grabbed off a retail website to better show the color. So now I'm just curious as I thought the bag looked good.



PM me a link to the listing.  Also, is the hardware silver?  It looks gold on my monitor in some pics.


----------



## halobear

cdtracing said:


> PM me a link to the listing.  Also, is the hardware silver?  It looks gold on my monitor in some pics.




Hi,

Here are the additional pics











There isn't a white tag behind the date code. The date code tag is clear. Hardware is silver (the lighting is not so great in the pics)

The listing is actually my own. I acquired the bag through Poshmark and decided not to keep it so I relisted.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

halobear said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Hamilton that I decided I no longer want. I listed it on Posh and someone just said it is fake. I acquired the bag on Posh so I'm not 100% sure it's authentic but it looked good to me. Can you tell me if the bag is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3324352
> 
> View attachment 3324353
> 
> View attachment 3324354
> 
> View attachment 3324355





halobear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the additional pics
> View attachment 3324593
> 
> View attachment 3324594
> 
> View attachment 3324595
> 
> View attachment 3324596
> 
> View attachment 3324597
> 
> 
> There isn't a white tag behind the date code. The date code tag is clear. Hardware is silver (the lighting is not so great in the pics)
> 
> The listing is actually my own. I acquired the bag through Poshmark and decided not to keep it so I relisted.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



After examining the pictures closely, this is authentic.  Everything is correct on this bag for the year it was made.  I see no red flags & the bag has been well taken care of.  It's a pretty color.


----------



## halobear

cdtracing said:


> After examining the pictures closely, this is authentic.  Everything is correct on this bag for the year it was made.  I see no red flags & the bag has been well taken care of.  It's a pretty color.




Thank you. Very much appreciated. [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

halobear said:


> Thank you. Very much appreciated. [emoji4]



No problem.  Glad to help you out.


----------



## ange123

Item Name : MICHAEL Michael Kors
Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote
Seller: nordstorm
  pls help me to authenticate this bag


----------



## cdtracing

ange123 said:


> Item Name : MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote
> Seller: nordstorm
> pls help me to authenticate this bag



Hello & welcome to tPF.  Please read the first post of this thread for proper format & required photos/information to receive an evaluation.  I will only evaluate bags for active members of tPF & those who have a post count of at least 25.  I have this requirement so that new members have the time & opportunity to explore the site & become familiar with the forum.  It won't take you long to get your post count up to 25 if you go through the site, find threads that interest you & post comments on them.  Once you have you post count up, please resubmit your request with the required pictures, links, & information.  An evaluation of authenticity cannot be made from 1 picture.  I'm sorry but in order to properly authenticate the bag, there is a list of things I will need to see.  Pictures will need to be clear & not hazy in order to see the detail I need to evaluate.  I'll be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.
Thank you.


----------



## ange123

ange123 said:


> Item Name : MICHAEL Michael Kors
> Jet Set Travel Multifunction Tote
> Seller: nordstorm
> please help me to authenticate  this bag


 thanks


----------



## Selphy

Hi girls, could you help me please to authenticate this bag..i know my post is still far from 25 but i wish if i could provide a clear pictures all of you will help me..i bought it last week from online seller on instagram..i bought from there because it the only one sell jet set top zip in dark dune colour.. i really like this colour
Name : michael michael kors jet set east west top zip in dark dune medium size 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Thanks in advanced girls


----------



## cdtracing

Selphy said:


> Hi girls, could you help me please to authenticate this bag..i know my post is still far from 25 but i wish if i could provide a clear pictures all of you will help me..i bought it last week from online seller on instagram..i bought from there because it the only one sell jet set top zip in dark dune colour.. i really like this colour
> Name : michael michael kors jet set east west top zip in dark dune medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced girls



Hello, Selphy.  I have a standing rule to evaluate bags for active member who have a post count of 25 or more.  I see that you are making an effort to be active & you only need 7 more posts to reach my minimum count of 25.  I have examined your pictures & have come to a decision but I would like for you to reach 25 before I post my evaluation.  I'm not trying to be rude but I feel this is fair across the board to those who have asked for evaluations but have not received one due to their low post count or activity.

It won't take much at all to post 7 more times; I will post my evaluation then.  Thanks.


----------



## Selphy

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Selphy.  I have a standing rule to evaluate bags for active member who have a post count of 25 or more.  I see that you are making an effort to be active & you only need 7 more posts to reach my minimum count of 25.  I have examined your pictures & have come to a decision but I would like for you to reach 25 before I post my evaluation.  I'm not trying to be rude but I feel this is fair across the board to those who have asked for evaluations but have not received one due to their low post count or activity.
> 
> It won't take much at all to post 7 more times; I will post my evaluation then.  Thanks.



Thank u cdtracing...i'll come back after reach 25 posts hihi


----------



## Selphy

Hi cdtracing..i already reach 25 post hihi&#128522;&#128522;..


----------



## Selphy

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Selphy.  I have a standing rule to evaluate bags for active member who have a post count of 25 or more.  I see that you are making an effort to be active & you only need 7 more posts to reach my minimum count of 25.  I have examined your pictures & have come to a decision but I would like for you to reach 25 before I post my evaluation.  I'm not trying to be rude but I feel this is fair across the board to those who have asked for evaluations but have not received one due to their low post count or activity.
> 
> It won't take much at all to post 7 more times; I will post my evaluation then.  Thanks.



Hi cdtracing..i already reach 25 post hihi&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

Selphy said:


> Hi cdtracing..i already reach 25 post hihi&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;



This Jet Set is authentic.  Everything is correct so no worries! 

Love the Dark Dune Color!! 

Sorry for taking so long in my reply.  I just got back from dinner.


----------



## Selphy

cdtracing said:


> This Jet Set is authentic.  Everything is correct so no worries!
> 
> Love the Dark Dune Color!!
> 
> Sorry for taking so long in my reply.  I just got back from dinner.



Thanks a lot cdtracing...now i can cut off the tag and wearing it with no worries..


----------



## cdtracing

Selphy said:


> Thanks a lot cdtracing...now i can cut off the tag and wearing it with no worries..



It's a beautiful bag!!


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi there! I recently purchased 2 MK Jet set totes (?) medium size. The 1st, I believe is python, ( I will post the 2nd separately)


----------



## Morrigan3

The 2nd, I believe, is a Medium Jet set tote in Crocodile? Thanks in advance for any help! I carry a MK Black Medium Hamilton, but  I'm not familiar with these totes, yet.
















Thank you!


----------



## Morrigan3

Oh, and the 2nd, the Crocodile bag, needs a good cleaning. Suggestions on the best way to clean it are also appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

Morrigan3 said:


> Hi there! I recently purchased 2 MK Jet set totes (?) medium size. The 1st, I believe is python, ( I will post the 2nd separately)



This is an authentic Jet Set Zip Top Tote from Michael Michael Kors line.  It's made from snake embossed leather & is an older bag from 2011.  I see no red flags with this one.


----------



## cdtracing

Morrigan3 said:


> The 2nd, I believe, is a Medium Jet set tote in Crocodile? Thanks in advance for any help! I carry a MK Black Medium Hamilton, but  I'm not familiar with these totes, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



This is also an authentic Jet Set Zip Top Tote from 2011 Michael Michael Kors line.  It's made from Croc embossed leather.  I see no red flags with this one either.  As for cleaning, I would suggest a good leather cleaner & conditioner for the exterior.  As far as the inside, you could spot clean it or I have even heard of some people pull the lining out & carefully hand wash it.  I, personally,  would recommend taking it to someone who is experienced with cleaning handbags.


----------



## Morrigan3

cdtracing said:


> This is also an authentic Jet Set Zip Top Tote from 2011 Michael Michael Kors line.  It's made from Croc embossed leather.  I see no red flags with this one either.  As for cleaning, I would suggest a good leather cleaner & conditioner for the exterior.  As far as the inside, you could spot clean it or I have even heard of some people pull the lining out & carefully hand wash it.  I, personally,  would recommend taking it to someone who is experienced with cleaning handbags.



Thanks so much! I ordered Apple brand cleaner and conditioner based on a recommendation from another TPF'er. And I agree about the lining, I tried to spot clean pen marks out of my Hamilton, the pen is gone but now there is a faint black ring around the liner from the leather dye. :/


----------



## cdtracing

Morrigan3 said:


> Thanks so much! I ordered Apple brand cleaner and conditioner based on a recommendation from another TPF'er. And I agree about the lining, I tried to spot clean pen marks out of my Hamilton, the pen is gone but now there is a faint black ring around the liner from the leather dye. :/



You might want to try the Clorox stain pen on spots on the lining or the faint black ring.


----------



## Morrigan3

cdtracing said:


> You might want to try the Clorox stain pen on spots on the lining or the faint black ring.



Ah, good idea, so the cleaner won't bleed into the leather! Think I have one, will try it. Thanks!


----------



## Stephg

Hi - can you tell me if this looks authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Hi - can you tell me if this looks authentic?



Need to see made in country tag & heat stamp.


----------



## amandalinx

Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel Medium in Electric Blue
Listing number: 1460678024922
Seller: hillbillyboutique36
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-...-Blue-Silver-298-NWT-/162029678532?nav=SEARCH
Comment: I think this is legit, but I wanted a second opinion. I get a little wary when people sell large amounts of bags. Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Need to see made in country tag & heat stamp.




Seller only sent pic of the tag. Is that enough?


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Seller only sent pic of the tag. Is that enough?
> 
> View attachment 3329271



This picture is so hazy, I can't read it. Sorry.  Pictures need to be clear & I would still like to see the heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

amandalinx said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel Medium in Electric Blue
> Listing number: 1460678024922
> Seller: hillbillyboutique36
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-...-Blue-Silver-298-NWT-/162029678532?nav=SEARCH
> Comment: I think this is legit, but I wanted a second opinion. I get a little wary when people sell large amounts of bags. Thank you for your help!!!



I will only evaluate bags for participating members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  There are not enough pictures provided in the listing.  I would need to see a clear picture of the heatstamp, the made in country tag & the white tag behind the made in tag.  Once you have reached a post count of 25, please resubmit your request with the necessary pictures.  Thank you.


----------



## amandalinx

Ahh okay, thank you for your time and help though. I just noticed this but it looks like the thing with that seller as well is they claim the provided pics are only models. &#128534; I think I'll be better off waiting for a Macy's sale or outlet check.


----------



## shermaine57

Hi there, i am looking for a dinner bag and came across this seller in Malaysia selling this large sloan. I personally think this is legit but would like to get your opinion as well before purchase. Here are the pictures


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> hi there, i am looking for a dinner bag and came across this seller in malaysia selling this large sloan. I personally think this is legit but would like to get your opinion as well before purchase. Here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330210
> View attachment 3330211
> View attachment 3330212
> View attachment 3330213
> View attachment 3330214
> View attachment 3330215
> View attachment 3330216
> View attachment 3330217
> View attachment 3330218
> View attachment 3330221


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> View attachment 3330222
> View attachment 3330223
> View attachment 3330224




Million Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Million Thanks in advance!!!



It's good.  I don't see any red flags.


----------



## Peach08

hi ladies. 
i am inquiring on a Charlton crossbody
the link i have provided is to a local selling site (similar to craigslist)

Item Name: charlton mini crossbody

Link (if available): http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1078134604
Seller: local seller
Who took the pictures: the seller
History of the bag:
Comments: the reason i am questioning the authenticity, is because all verious of this bag that i have seen have a different lining. this may just be an older version

thx in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Peach08 said:


> hi ladies.
> i am inquiring on a Charlton crossbody
> the link i have provided is to a local selling site (similar to craigslist)
> 
> Item Name: charlton mini crossbody
> 
> Link (if available): http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?requestSource=b&adId=1078134604
> Seller: local seller
> Who took the pictures: the seller
> History of the bag:
> Comments: the reason i am questioning the authenticity, is because all verious of this bag that i have seen have a different lining. this may just be an older version
> 
> thx in advance



Need to see the made in country tag.


----------



## Peach08

cdtracing said:


> Need to see the made in country tag.




The seller sent me these 2 additional photos


----------



## cdtracing

Peach08 said:


> The seller sent me these 2 additional photos
> 
> View attachment 3330881
> View attachment 3330882



It's good.  It's an older version from 2010.


----------



## Peach08

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  It's an older version from 2010.



thx very much!!

the price was throwing me off there


----------



## cdtracing

Peach08 said:


> thx very much!!
> 
> the price was throwing me off there



Looks like they're selling it for a real good price.


----------



## foxykim12

Hello, i wanted to know if this bag is Authentic. 

It was purchased from Goodwill and i cannot find it anywhere online. 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=28536558

*Michael Kors Grey Leather Handbag / Purse*


Country of Make: China
Model Number: A-0701
Handbag Approx. Measurements: 14"Length x 9"Height x 6"Depth
Handle Approx. Length: 23"
Color: Grey
Material: Leather


----------



## cdtracing

foxykim12 said:


> Hello, i wanted to know if this bag is Authentic.
> 
> It was purchased from Goodwill and i cannot find it anywhere online.
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=28536558
> 
> *Michael Kors Grey Leather Handbag / Purse*
> 
> 
> Country of Make: China
> Model Number: A-0701
> Handbag Approx. Measurements: 14"Length x 9"Height x 6"Depth
> Handle Approx. Length: 23"
> Color: Grey
> Material: Leather



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum.  I will only evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format here.  As a new member, you will need to find threads that interest you & post on them.  There is a world of information on this website to avail yourself of.  Once your post count is up to 25, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  I can tell you that there are not enough pictures in the listing.  I need to see clear pictures of the heat stamp, interior stitching, made in country tag & any stamped hardware.  Required pictures need to be clear.  Thank you.


----------



## TasheRAWR

Hi,
I hope you could please authenticate my bag? I had a few concerns about the manufacturing date and lining? I read an article saying the new lining wasn't introduced until December so little worried.

MICHAEL Michael Kors Medium Sutton - Cherry


----------



## TasheRAWR

Continued:


----------



## cdtracing

TasheRAWR said:


> Continued:



It's authentic.  No red flags.  This bag was made in 2015 & everything is correct.  The color is glorious!!


----------



## TasheRAWR

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  No red flags.  This bag was made in 2015 & everything is correct.  The color is glorious!!



Thank you, that's a relief to know!  I'm really loving the Cherry colour.


----------



## cdtracing

TasheRAWR said:


> Thank you, that's a relief to know!  I'm really loving the Cherry colour.



The more I see the Cherry color, the more I think I need to get something in it.  It's a beautiful bag.  Congratulations.


----------



## TasheRAWR

cdtracing said:


> The more I see the Cherry color, the more I think I need to get something in it.  It's a beautiful bag.  Congratulations.



I'd definitely recommend the Cherry colour. It matches with so many colours really well. Again thank you!  now I must try not to baby the bag and actually enjoy it!


----------



## Stephg

Hi, can someone please take a look at this fuschia sutton. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Hi, can someone please take a look at this fuschia sutton. Thanks



I don't see any red flags with this one but I would like to see the made in country tag.  Also there is a format to follow when requesting an evaluation.  It's in the first post of this thread.  It lets me know if this is a bag that's listed for sale & what the listing is or if it's one you already own.  It also helps with some history of the bag if it's available.  I would appreciate it if you would please use the necessary format in requesting future authentications.  The pictures are excellent being clear & readable but sometimes other information is needed if research is necessary to authenticate.  Thanks.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags with this one but I would like to see the made in country tag.  Also there is a format to follow when requesting an evaluation.  It's in the first post of this thread.  It lets me know if this is a bag that's listed for sale & what the listing is or if it's one you already own.  It also helps with some history of the bag if it's available.  I would appreciate it if you would please use the necessary format in requesting future authentications.  The pictures are excellent being clear & readable but sometimes other information is needed if research is necessary to authenticate.  Thanks.



Thank you, sorry about that. I requested a picture of the country tag.


----------



## Stephg

Stephg said:


> Thank you, sorry about that. I requested a picture of the country tag.



Pics attached.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Pics attached.



Everything looks correct on this bag, Stephg.  I believe it's authentic.  Love the color!


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks correct on this bag, Stephg.  I believe it's authentic.  Love the color!




Great, thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Great, thank you very much.



You're welcome.


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Guys, 
Can you help authenticate this bag. It's from a Mexican Website....

ITEM: Michael Kors Hamilton
Material: Leather
Color: Brown?
Link: http://www.segundamano.mx/distrito-...Kors-Original--sin-usar_901514328.htm?ca=11_s

Comments: It says it 100% Leather, it comes with dustbag, Lock and Key. I don't know the size, color or serial number
I hope this can be enough for you to help..
Thanks very much in advance...


----------



## cdtracing

AnnieR said:


> Hello Guys,
> Can you help authenticate this bag. It's from a Mexican Website....
> 
> ITEM: Michael Kors Hamilton
> Material: Leather
> Color: Brown?
> Link: http://www.segundamano.mx/distrito-...Kors-Original--sin-usar_901514328.htm?ca=11_s
> 
> Comments: It says it 100% Leather, it comes with dustbag, Lock and Key. I don't know the size, color or serial number
> I hope this can be enough for you to help..
> Thanks very much in advance...



It would be nice to see the made in country tag.  Do you think the seller would provide it? A reputable seller should not have a problem with providing a picture if requested.  From the pictures listed, I don't see any red flags but they aren't the greatest pictures, either.  This appears to be a Leather (not Saffiano) Hamilton...an early model. I would need to see the made in country tag to be 100% sure.

I do have a question about this listing, though.  When I translated it to English, it says the price is $1,800.  Is this price in US Dollars or Mexican Pesos?  $1,800 US Dollars is way over priced for a leather Hamilton bag when it originally sold for just under $400 US.  I've never seen this site so I am not familiar with it at all.


----------



## AnnieR

cdtracing said:


> It would be nice to see the made in country tag.  Do you think the seller would provide it? A reputable seller should not have a problem with providing a picture if requested.  From the pictures listed, I don't see any red flags but they aren't the greatest pictures, either.  This appears to be a Leather (not Saffiano) Hamilton...an early model. I would need to see the made in country tag to be 100% sure.
> 
> I do have a question about this listing, though.  When I translated it to English, it says the price is $1,800.  Is this price in US Dollars or Mexican Pesos?  $1,800 US Dollars is way over priced for a leather Hamilton bag when it originally sold for just under $400 US.  I've never seen this site so I am not familiar with it at all.



Hi cdtracing, Thanks so much for your help. I agree with you, the pictures aren't the greatest. you can´t even see the complete bag.  
I'll ask the seller for a photo of the Made in Country tag.  
Luckily the price is in Mexican Pesos, the exchange rate in dollars it's something around 90.
 Again, Thanks very much for the help


----------



## cdtracing

AnnieR said:


> Hi cdtracing, Thanks so much for your help. I agree with you, the pictures aren't the greatest. you can´t even see the complete bag.
> I'll ask the seller for a photo of the Made in Country tag.
> Luckily the price is in Mexican Pesos, the exchange rate in dollars it's something around 90.
> Again, Thanks very much for the help



90 is a much better price.  I had a "clutch my pearls" moment when I saw $1800.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this MK beauty?
From a local thrift store. I took the pics.
I don't know name or style #.
Any info is much appreciatedname, style #, age, etc.
Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## GlamaMom

Could someone please authenticate?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399497243?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648
*Michael Kors jet set travel medium black/brown checkered multifunction tote*

eBay user Id:  untouchable2014


 			 		 	eBay item number: 262399497243


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this MK beauty?
> From a local thrift store. I took the pics.
> I don't know name or style #.
> Any info is much appreciatedname, style #, age, etc.
> Thanks in advance, as always!



This is an authentic vintage MK shoulder bag, probably sometime around late 90's to early 2000.  I don't know the name; many of his older vintage bags didn't have names.  This looks to be in very good condition.  Often times, these vintage bags are better quality than the new bags being currently made.


----------



## cdtracing

GlamaMom said:


> Could someone please authenticate?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399497243?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648
> *Michael Kors jet set travel medium black/brown checkered multifunction tote*
> 
> eBay user Id:  untouchable2014
> 
> 
> eBay item number: 262399497243



Hello & welcome to the MK AT thread.  I will evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or higher.  I require this so that members will have to opportunity to learn about the site & the format.  Please look around on the site, find threads that interest you & post on them.  There's a huge amount of information on this forum from purse, shoes, & fashion to jewelry, Ebay sales, handbag maintenance & care to movies, TV & celebrity styles.  Once you have met the 25 post count requirement, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original request & I will examine it at that time.  Thank you.


----------



## GlamaMom

cdtracing said:


> Hello & welcome to the MK AT thread.  I will evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or higher.  I require this so that members will have to opportunity to learn about the site & the format.  Please look around on the site, find threads that interest you & post on them.  There's a huge amount of information on this forum from purse, shoes, & fashion to jewelry, Ebay sales, handbag maintenance & care to movies, TV & celebrity styles.  Once you have met the 25 post count requirement, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original request & I will examine it at that time.  Thank you.


Thank you very much cdtracing!


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic vintage MK shoulder bag, probably sometime around late 90's to early 2000.  I don't know the name; many of his older vintage bags didn't have names.  This looks to be in very good condition.  Often times, these vintage bags are better quality than the new bags being currently made.



Thanks, cdtracing! Yes it looks nearly new inside & out. I was carrying it on Sunday on another thrifting adventure at a different storeran into a lady I know who said, "You like my bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad you got it!" Go figure! And for $7.50, I call it a steal


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, cdtracing! Yes it looks nearly new inside & out. I was carrying it on Sunday on another thrifting adventure at a different storeran into a lady I know who said, "You like my bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad you got it!" Go figure! And for $7.50, I call it a steal



Now that's what I call a steal of a deal!  Congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> Now that's what I call a steal of a deal!  Congrats!



Thanks...I really appreciate the dedication of all of our authenticators! And I must give credit to the wealth of information I've learned from years of reading various threads here on tPF! Knowing the details of designer goods has made me a much better thrift shopper


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  I don't see any red flags.




Tq for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> Tq for your time!



You're welcome.


----------



## juli88

Could someone authenticate this MK please?
Item: Dont no the id
 Seller: From ebay, I took the pics
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301920390752?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://img4web.com/g/Q87JF


----------



## cdtracing

juli88 said:


> Could someone authenticate this MK please?
> Item: Dont no the id
> Seller: From ebay, I took the pics
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/301920390752?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://img4web.com/g/Q87JF



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum MK AT thread. This auction has closed.  Did you buy it?  I see you have 13 posts already.  I only evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 & up.  All you need is 12 more posts to reach the 25 requirement.  I have this requirement so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Just look over the site & find threads that interest you & post comments.  You'll have your post count up to 25 in no time. 

Once you have your post count up, please see the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & pictures/information that is necessary to request an authentication.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.


----------



## juli88

cdtracing said:


> Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum MK AT thread. This auction has closed.  Did you buy it?  I see you have 13 posts already.  I only evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 & up.  All you need is 12 more posts to reach the 25 requirement.  I have this requirement so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Just look over the site & find threads that interest you & post comments.  You'll have your post count up to 25 in no time.
> 
> Once you have your post count up, please see the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & pictures/information that is necessary to request an authentication.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.



Heyyy, thanks in advance!
Yes i bought it from this auction.


SERIAL NUMBER: AP1309
Link (if available): Auction (http://www.ebay.de/itm/301920390752...MEBIDX:IT&clk_rvr_id=1023002004026&rmvSB=true)
Link Pics: http://img4web.com/g/Q87JF
Seller: ebay
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: already worn
Comments: I don't even know the name of the bag..
Hopefully you can help me. Thanks Julia


----------



## cdtracing

juli88 said:


> Heyyy, thanks in advance!
> Yes i bought it from this auction.
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: AP1309
> Link (if available): Auction (http://www.ebay.de/itm/301920390752...MEBIDX:IT&clk_rvr_id=1023002004026&rmvSB=true)
> Link Pics: http://img4web.com/g/Q87JF
> Seller: ebay
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: already worn
> Comments: I don't even know the name of the bag..
> Hopefully you can help me. Thanks Julia



It's authentic.  It's the Slouchy Hamilton.  Nice bag & color.


----------



## juli88

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's the Slouchy Hamilton.  Nice bag & color.


Thanks alot!
Now I'm really lucky with my great snap!


----------



## cdtracing

juli88 said:


> Thanks alot!
> Now I'm really lucky with my great snap!



 You're welcome.


----------



## Kwilliams80

I hope this is in the correct spot. I'm looking to find the style of this purse. I'm in love with it and would like to find another but in black. I bought off eBay. Inside it is A1-1102
I believe my photos have attached.
Sorry totally new to this. Thanks for any help


----------



## cdtracing

Kwilliams80 said:


> I hope this is in the correct spot. I'm looking to find the style of this purse. I'm in love with it and would like to find another but in black. I bought off eBay. Inside it is A1-1102
> I believe my photos have attached.
> Sorry totally new to this. Thanks for any help



Hello & welcome to the Authenticate This Michael Kors Thread.  I'm not sure if I understand your request.  If you are wanting this bag authenticated, I will evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25+.  I require this for an evaluation so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  I can tell you that an evaluation cannot be made from one picture.  Please read the 1st post of this thread & when you have a minimum of 25 posts, I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Just quote your original post & add the necessary pictures & information.

If you are asking if someone can identify this bag, there is a thread for that purpose.  It's called ID Please Help Me Identify This Michael Kors.  Questions about the style or name of a bag should be asked there.
Thanks.


----------



## Kwilliams80

Thanks for the reply, I actually did have more photos but they aren't showing for some reason. As for the 25 posts I was hoping help would still be given.


----------



## pinkbox

Hi everyone

Will someone help me out with this purse. It seems right to me but not 100% sure. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...Stud-Selma-Messenger-Black-Gold-/131793935548


Thank you so much


----------



## BeachBagGal

pinkbox said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Will someone help me out with this purse. It seems right to me but not 100% sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...Stud-Selma-Messenger-Black-Gold-/131793935548
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi! Welcome to tpf! In order for you to have tpfer, cdtracing, review your request you need to have at least 25 posts. Please see thread #2650 up above for more specifics.  Thx and happy posting!


----------



## pinkbox

aww i know i havnt been too active on the forum.. tho i signed up in 2008  shame on me haha. i'll try to participate!!


----------



## nikkich

Could you help me authenticate this MK bracelet, would very much appreciate it

Item: Michael Kors Goldtone and Clear Stone Pavé Heart Open Cuff Bracelet                                                      
Listing number:322065633549  
 Seller:sasha.blue
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322065633549?euid=6b1b1ceaf631489aafc2e6d8b717d538&cp=1
Comments: seller claims that it is authentic but without tags or pouch​


----------



## BeachBagGal

pinkbox said:


> aww i know i havnt been too active on the forum.. tho i signed up in 2008  shame on me haha. i'll try to participate!!




Sure thing! She would be happy to help you once you reach 25 posts. Check out some threads, add some thoughts and comments and you'll hit 25 before you know it. [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

nikkich said:


> Could you help me authenticate this MK bracelet, would very much appreciate it
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Goldtone and Clear Stone Pavé Heart Open Cuff Bracelet
> Listing number:322065633549
> Seller:sasha.blue
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322065633549?euid=6b1b1ceaf631489aafc2e6d8b717d538&cp=1
> Comments: seller claims that it is authentic but without tags or pouch​



I'm sorry but I don't authenticate jewelry.  I don't have enough experience with jewelry & watches be able to offer an opinion.  There's a lot that goes into authenticating jewelry & a lot of the designer jewelry is not easily authenticated from pictures alone.  There I an Authenticate This Jewelry thread on the Jewelry Box Forum.  Someone there may be able to help you.


----------



## cdtracing

pinkbox said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Will someone help me out with this purse. It seems right to me but not 100% sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...Stud-Selma-Messenger-Black-Gold-/131793935548
> 
> 
> Thank you so much





BeachBagGal said:


> Hi! Welcome to tpf! In order for you to have tpfer, cdtracing, review your request you need to have at least 25 posts. Please see thread #2650 up above for more specifics.  Thx and happy posting!



Hello.  Sorry I have not been on today.  I was at an out of town funeral today & just got back home to my laptop.

As BeachBagGal has stated, I require a minimum of 25 post count before I will evaluate a bag.   I see that you have been a member for quite some time but it won't take you long at all to bring your post count up.  Just find some threads on the forum that interest you & post on them.   The listing is showing closed/sold...did you buy it?  I can tell you that the pictures on the listing are quite blurry & very hard to see detail.  I would need to see clear, readable pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heat stamp, made in country tag as well as the white tag behind the made in tag.  If you bought this, you can post the required pictures when you receive it.


----------



## nikkich

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I don't authenticate jewelry.  I don't have enough experience with jewelry & watches be able to offer an opinion.  There's a lot that goes into authenticating jewelry & a lot of the designer jewelry is not easily authenticated from pictures alone.  There I an Authenticate This Jewelry thread on the Jewelry Box Forum.  Someone there may be able to help you.


thank you for your help cdtracing , will try at Jewelry thread then, best regards


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag

Selma handbag (small)
121972720077
Shabz92

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...720077?hash=item1c662401cd:g:SIMAAOSwll1W1CvK

Thank you for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Selma handbag (small)
> 121972720077
> Shabz92
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...720077?hash=item1c662401cd:g:SIMAAOSwll1W1CvK
> 
> Thank you for your help, much appreciated.



It's authentic.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


That's great, thank you for taking the time to have a look


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> That's great, thank you for taking the time to have a look


----------



## Ravvie99

Good evening! Would you be so kind as to authenticate this thrifted wristlet? So cute that I took a chance. Thank you in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): ??
SERIAL NUMBER: E-1109
Seller: Goodwill
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: Purchased at thrift store
Comments: Happy to take more/better pics of whatever you need


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> Good evening! Would you be so kind as to authenticate this thrifted wristlet? So cute that I took a chance. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): ??
> SERIAL NUMBER: E-1109
> Seller: Goodwill
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Purchased at thrift store
> Comments: Happy to take more/better pics of whatever you need



It's authentic.  Nice thrift store find.  Congrats!!


----------



## Ravvie99

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Nice thrift store find.  Congrats!!



Thank you so much! Really appreciate your taking the time to check it out!


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate your taking the time to check it out!



You're welcome.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me please,


Name, Michael Kors Selma
Number, 162062299721
Seller, ljaljasandra


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162062299721


Thank you.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Could someone authenticate these bags please? 

Item: Michael Kors
Listing number: 262428941649
Seller: thandieee
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/262428941649?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Michael Kors Bag And Purse
Listing number: 222114018471
Seller: katieridley1988
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/222114018471?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Michael Kors Black Shoulder Bag. Great Condition, Very Clean
Listing number: markv47
Seller: 322102574925
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/322102574925?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

^^ that black one looks fake to me, I could be wrong though but the way its sitting in the first pic has made me suspicious.

Item: Grey Michael Kors Saffino Tote Bag
Listing number: 262430254949
Seller: mophead5
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/262430254949?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Michael Kors small shoulder bag
Listing number: 121980399054
Seller: mrsmouse1962
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/121980399054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Michael Kors Bag Black Leather
Listing number: 272239010143
Seller: wethepeople2016 
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272239010143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I would greatly appreciate any help with these


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, I would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me please,
> 
> 
> Name, Michael Kors Selma
> Number, 162062299721
> Seller, ljaljasandra
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162062299721
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Will need to see clear direct picture of heat stamp.  Also need to see the made in country tag & white tag behind the made in tag.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see clear direct picture of heat stamp.  Also need to see the made in country tag & white tag behind the made in tag.


 


Okay thank you, I shall request them from the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Could someone authenticate these bags please?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors
> Listing number: 262428941649
> Seller: thandieee
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/262428941649?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Bag And Purse
> Listing number: 222114018471
> Seller: katieridley1988
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/222114018471?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Black Shoulder Bag. Great Condition, Very Clean
> Listing number: markv47
> Seller: 322102574925
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/322102574925?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ^^ that black one looks fake to me, I could be wrong though but the way its sitting in the first pic has made me suspicious.
> 
> Item: Grey Michael Kors Saffino Tote Bag
> Listing number: 262430254949
> Seller: mophead5
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/262430254949?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Michael Kors small shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121980399054
> Seller: mrsmouse1962
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/121980399054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Bag Black Leather
> Listing number: 272239010143
> Seller: wethepeople2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272239010143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help with these



Hello & welcome to TPF.  I require active members to have a post count of at least 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members have the opportunity to explore the site & familiarize themselves with the format.  Please look around the forum, find threads that interest you, & comment on them.  It won't take long at all to get your post count up.  I also ask that you read the entire 1st post of this thread.  A request for 6 evaluations in one post is too many & can get confusing, especially if extra pictures are needed.  It clearly states in the 1st post to limit  requests to 1 per post.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bags but only 1-2 at a time.  Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Okay thank you, I shall request them from the seller.



Just quote your original request & add the pics when you get them.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Just quote your original request & add the pics when you get them.


Unfortunately the seller has just messaged back to say the bag is now sold. But thank you for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Unfortunately the seller has just messaged back to say the bag is now sold. But thank you for your help.



Just keep looking...your perfect bag will show up.


----------



## lingbo105

Item:301924818720
Seller:simplypurseinc
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Michae...818720?hash=item464c1f1f20:g:mvoAAOSwa-dWp7lz
condition: described as new with tags,but the buttons on buttom of the bag has marks on them &#65288;i guess its a  returned one, that is ok for me ,as long as its anthentic)

I bought it a month ago.Could u please help me to authentic this selma? thank you .


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Just keep looking...your perfect bag will show up.


I have my eye on one already  . I am just waiting for the seller to reply with extra pictures, so hopefully they will get back to me soon. It's a lovely blue colour, the same (I think) as the previous post.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, I have found a purse in the same/similar colour that I like, if you could have a look and let me know what you think. I requested a couple more pictures, which I shall try to attatch.


Name, BNWT Michael kors saffiano electric blue jet set wallet/purse
Seller, handbaghaeven2003
Number,172185374469


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172185374...84815f22d34&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## Honeybe123

Thank you as always


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, I have found a purse in the same/similar colour that I like, if you could have a look and let me know what you think. I requested a couple more pictures, which I shall try to attatch.
> 
> 
> Name, BNWT Michael kors saffiano electric blue jet set wallet/purse
> Seller, handbaghaeven2003
> Number,172185374469
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172185374...84815f22d34&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



There are a few things that I'm uncomfortable with.  First, this seller's feedback if private so you can't look at what they sold. Sellers who sell counterfeit bags will sometimes do this.

Also, the heat stamp is not imprinted well by the looks of the picture you posted of it.
Last, I see the made in country tag in the listing says China & has one date code but in the additional pictures you posted, the made in country tag says Indonesia with a different date code.  Also, the lining is different in the listing from the pictures you posted.  What bag are they selling?


----------



## cdtracing

lingbo105 said:


> Item:301924818720
> Seller:simplypurseinc
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Michae...818720?hash=item464c1f1f20:g:mvoAAOSwa-dWp7lz
> condition: described as new with tags,but the buttons on buttom of the bag has marks on them &#65288;i guess its a  returned one, that is ok for me ,as long as its anthentic)
> 
> I bought it a month ago.Could u please help me to authentic this selma? thank you .



Pictures in the listing are not clear or close enough for determination.  I need to see *clear* pictures of the heat stamp, made in country tag & tag behind it, interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware, lettered name on front, feet on bottom of bag, & handles.


----------



## lingbo105

cdtracing said:


> Pictures in the listing are not clear or close enough for determination.  I need to see *clear* pictures of the heat stamp, made in country tag & tag behind it, interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware, lettered name on front, feet on bottom of bag, & handles.



here are more pics, thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

lingbo105 said:


> here are more pics, thank you.



It's good.  Beautiful color.  Enjoy!!


----------



## lingbo105

here are more pics, thx!


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> There are a few things that I'm uncomfortable with.  First, this seller's feedback if private so you can't look at what they sold. Sellers who sell counterfeit bags will sometimes do this.
> 
> Also, the heat stamp is not imprinted well by the looks of the picture you posted of it.
> Last, I see the made in country tag in the listing says China & has one date code but in the additional pictures you posted, the made in country tag says Indonesia with a different date code.  Also, the lining is different in the listing from the pictures you posted.  What bag are they selling?


Thank you for your advice. The seller did say it was one of the ones she is selling, so she must have a few to sell and just sent the extra photos of a different one, maybe. Yes I did look at the feedback and noticed it was all private, which usually puts me off.
It's a saffiano jetset purse/wallet. They have a few MK purses/wallets listed. 
But if you don't think it looks right I won't purchase it, I'd rather wait for the real thing.
Thank you.


----------



## lingbo105

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Beautiful color.  Enjoy!!



Thank you so much. This is my first Michael kors bag also my first bag purchase from eBay. 
It's a big relief. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Thank you for your advice. The seller did say it was one of the ones she is selling, so she must have a few to sell and just sent the extra photos of a different one, maybe. Yes I did look at the feedback and noticed it was all private, which usually puts me off.
> It's a saffiano jetset purse/wallet. They have a few MK purses/wallets listed.
> But if you don't think it looks right I won't purchase it, I'd rather wait for the real thing.
> Thank you.



I'm not comfortable with this seller.  The different pictures throws up a red flag for me.  Listings should post pictures of the actual bag you're going to receive.  Posting pictures of a bag when you have more than one to sell is no different than posting stock pictures from MK's site.  They're not pictures of the actual bag.  They can post pictures of an authentic bag but that may not be the bag you get.  Sorry.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> I'm not comfortable with this seller.  The different pictures throws up a red flag for me.  Listings should post pictures of the actual bag you're going to receive.  Posting pictures of a bag when you have more than one to sell is no different than posting stock pictures from MK's site.  They're not pictures of the actual bag.  They can post pictures of an authentic bag but that may not be the bag you get.  Sorry.


Hi, no that's fine as I say I'm happy to go with your advice. I'd rather know now, i was a little uncertain with the private feedback and listing lots of items.
Never mind the search continues. 
Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, no that's fine as I say I'm happy to go with your advice. I'd rather know now, i was a little uncertain with the private feedback and listing lots of items.
> Never mind the search continues.
> Thank you.



My gut just tells me to give this one a pass.  I'm sure you'll find your perfect bag soon.


----------



## K6bde3

Hello,
I bought and paid a Michael Kors Black Leather LATTINGTON Large Drawstring Tote on ebay last week, after I received this bag, we found out handle end both side not even, some stitches out of line, , but seller claim this is 100% authentic Michael Kors. Please help.

Ebay Title:   MICHAEL Michael Kors Black Leather LATTINGTON Large Drawstring Tote MSRP $428

Link:      http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Black-Leather-LATTINGTON-Large-Drawstring-Tote-MSRP-428-/191864475683?cp=1&sojTags=bu%3Dbu&bu=44208203011&euid=9bb1ccf187ea4d1bbe939e730e5cf44d&nma=true&si=3hMcNdc4bAfrreqGtMK%252B9Q3TXz0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Or same listing Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191864475683?euid=9bb1ccf187ea4d1bbe939e730e5cf44d&bu=44208203011&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Ebay listing #:  191864475683

Attached 10 Photos that was taken by me:


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Hello,
> I bought and paid a Michael Kors Black Leather LATTINGTON Large Drawstring Tote on ebay last week, after I received this bag, we found out handle end both side not even, some stitches out of line, , but seller claim this is 100% authentic Michael Kors. Please help.
> 
> Ebay Title:   MICHAEL Michael Kors Black Leather LATTINGTON Large Drawstring Tote MSRP $428
> 
> Link:      http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Black-Leather-LATTINGTON-Large-Drawstring-Tote-MSRP-428-/191864475683?cp=1&sojTags=bu%3Dbu&bu=44208203011&euid=9bb1ccf187ea4d1bbe939e730e5cf44d&nma=true&si=3hMcNdc4bAfrreqGtMK%252B9Q3TXz0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Or same listing Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191864475683?euid=9bb1ccf187ea4d1bbe939e730e5cf44d&bu=44208203011&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Ebay listing #:  191864475683
> 
> Attached 10 Photos that was taken by me:



In examining & researching this purse, it does appear to be authentic.  However, I do find the sloppy stitching inconsistencies an issue.  Sometimes this type of thing happens when mass producing bags; sometimes something falls through the cracks.  This is an old style bag going back to 2008/2009 when it came out.  I would personally see if I could return it due to too many stitching flaws.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please? I may be a little late though, as there isn't much time left of the listing. I have requested more pictures of the "made in" tag etc, but as I say may be too late. 

Name, genuine Michael kors bag
Seller, actidermprincess5
Number, 222115159200

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222115159200?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you once again.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> In examining & researching this purse, it does appear to be authentic.  However, I do find the sloppy stitching inconsistencies an issue.  Sometimes this type of thing happens when mass producing bags; sometimes something falls through the cracks.  This is an old style bag going back to 2008/2009 when it came out.  I would personally see if I could return it due to too many stitching flaws.



Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Honeybe123

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please? I may be a little late though, as there isn't much time left of the listing. I have requested more pictures of the "made in" tag etc, but as I say may be too late.
> 
> Name, genuine Michael kors bag
> Seller, actidermprincess5
> Number, 222115159200
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222115159200?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again.



The seller has just replied to my message to say that, the bag does not have any "made in" tags. Could this be possible or do all bags come with the "made in" tags.
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> The seller has just replied to my message to say that, the bag does not have any "made in" tags. Could this be possible or do all bags come with the "made in" tags.
> Thanks.



There should be made in country & date code tags inside.  If it does not have those tags, I would pass it by.  From the pictures on the listing, it looks a little off. Low feedback seller, too.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> There should be made in country & date code tags inside.  If it does not have those tags, I would pass it by.  From the pictures on the listing, it looks a little off. Low feedback seller, too.


Ah okay, I will definitely leave it. Thank you so much for your advice it really is appreciated


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Ah okay, I will definitely leave it. Thank you so much for your advice it really is appreciated



You're welcome.


----------



## DrAnnika

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162066471870?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I have bought this handbag and I have never ever bought a designer bag on Ebay before because I am scared senseless of fakes.

EVERYTHING so far on this bag is genuine, however the oxidization of the lettering is worrying me.

Any opinions?


----------



## cdtracing

DrAnnika said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162066471870?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I have bought this handbag and I have never ever bought a designer bag on Ebay before because I am scared senseless of fakes.
> 
> EVERYTHING so far on this bag is genuine, however the oxidization of the lettering is worrying me.
> 
> Any opinions?



Hello & welcome to TPF.  First off, I would like to say I require 25 or more post counts before I evaluate a bag.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  With so much information here, you can get your post count to 25 in no time.  Just find threads that interest you & post comments on them.  Once you have 25 post counts, quote your original request with the additional pictures that will be necessary for authentication.

I can tell you that the pictures on the listing are mostly out of focus and there is no picture of the oxidation of the name, in fact, not even a close up of the name.  I would need to see *CLEAR* pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heatstamp, made in country/date tags, stamped hardware, handles, & a close up picture of the name on the front.
Thanks.


----------



## K6bde3

Wondering where to buy authenticate Michael Kors handbag with lower than large department store price ?


----------



## K6bde3

TasheRAWR said:


> Thank you, that's a relief to know!  I'm really loving the Cherry colour.



I like this bag and color, very sharp!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Wondering where to buy authenticate Michael Kors handbag with lower than large department store price ?



This is the Authentication Thread where members with a 25 or more post count request evaluations on bags they either just purchased or are interested in purchasing.  You can check one of the following threads where members talk about & list deals/sales.

Michael Kors Deals & Steals Thread-NO Chat/Questions
Chat about the "Deals" thread
THE COFFEE CLUTCH - The MK Chat Thread!!


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, could you please take a look at this bag and let me know what you think?


Name, MK Michael Kors Selma
Number, 222112109463
Seller, Muffinphonic


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222112109463?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this bag and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> Name, MK Michael Kors Selma
> Number, 222112109463
> Seller, Muffinphonic
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222112109463?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.



This one is authentic.  Everything is correct.  Pretty color with the silver hardware.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> This one is authentic.  Everything is correct.  Pretty color with the silver hardware.


 


Great, thank you. I shall have to post a picture, if I make a successful bid.


----------



## DrAnnika

cdtracing said:


> Hello & welcome to TPF.  First off, I would like to say I require 25 or more post counts before I evaluate a bag.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  With so much information here, you can get your post count to 25 in no time.  Just find threads that interest you & post comments on them.  Once you have 25 post counts, quote your original request with the additional pictures that will be necessary for authentication.
> 
> I can tell you that the pictures on the listing are mostly out of focus and there is no picture of the oxidation of the name, in fact, not even a close up of the name.  I would need to see *CLEAR* pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heatstamp, made in country/date tags, stamped hardware, handles, & a close up picture of the name on the front.
> Thanks. :



OF course!
No worries!

Here are some clear pictures:


----------



## cdtracing

DrAnnika said:


> OF course!
> No worries!
> 
> Here are some clear pictures:



This bag is authentic.  The oxidation on the hardware happens as the gold plating wears off.  This happen with use & storing the bag properly when not in use will often times help to reduce this occurrence.  You can contact MK customer service & see who they recommend sending the bag to for repair/replacement of oxidized letters.  Since the bag is from 2012, it is past the warranty but there may be someone authorized by MK you can send it to have the letters replaced if it bothers you too much.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> This is the Authentication Thread where members with a 25 or more post count request evaluations on bags they either just purchased or are interested in purchasing.  You can check one of the following threads where members talk about & list deals/sales.
> 
> Michael Kors Deals & Steals Thread-NO Chat/Questions
> Chat about the "Deals" thread
> THE COFFEE CLUTCH - The MK Chat Thread!!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## andral5

Hello on a sunny Monday morning!

I was browsing Poshmark and I came across this crossbody. Asking for a few pics of the interior tags, this is what the seller posted. Is it a counterfeit? Thanks in advance for any comments.
I don't even know if I want this, the calf hair migt not hold very well in time...

Website: poshmark

https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-5739d91b99086af0240884d1
And here is the listing for selling it:
https://poshmark.com/listing/New-with-Tag-MK-hair-calf-leather-56fd3829a88e7d96ad05c39e


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Hello on a sunny Monday morning!
> 
> I was browsing Poshmark and I came across this crossbody. Asking for a few pics of the interior tags, this is what the seller posted. Is it a counterfeit? Thanks in advance for any comments.
> I don't even know if I want this, the calf hair migt not hold very well in time...
> 
> Website: poshmark
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-5739d91b99086af0240884d1
> And here is the listing for selling it:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/New-with-Tag-MK-hair-calf-leather-56fd3829a88e7d96ad05c39e



It's authentic.  It's an outlet crossbody.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, would you mind taking a look at this purse please? 

Name, New Michael kors purse
Number,222099049297
Seller, 1244wendyb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222099049297?euid=d25ddf1e3fa24fd883142777465fa33f&cp=1

I really must stop looking.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, would you mind taking a look at this purse please?
> 
> Name, New Michael kors purse
> Number,222099049297
> Seller, 1244wendyb
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222099049297?euid=d25ddf1e3fa24fd883142777465fa33f&cp=1
> 
> I really must stop looking.
> Thank you for your help.



It's authentic, Honeybe.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Honeybe.


Thank you once again.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's an outlet crossbody.



Thanks much, cdtracing! The made in country tag threw me off, to be honest.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, sorry me again. Really love the colour of this bag. Please could you take a look.


Name, Michael Kors handbag
Number,182132987306
Seller, Heather.Burnet.17


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182132987306?euid=bbd62030b5b1446697ab8532152dad7a&cp=1


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, sorry me again. Really love the colour of this bag. Please could you take a look.
> 
> 
> Name, Michael Kors handbag
> Number,182132987306
> Seller, Heather.Burnet.17
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182132987306?euid=bbd62030b5b1446697ab8532152dad7a&cp=1



So far it looks good but the made in country/date tags are not clear & readable. I will need to see a clear readable picture of that tag & the white tag behind it.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> So far it looks good but the made in country/date tags are not clear & readable. I will need to see a clear readable picture of that tag & the white tag behind it.


Okay thank you, I shall send a request to the seller.


----------



## Honeybe123

Honeybe123 said:


> Okay thank you, I shall send a request to the seller.


Hi, this is the reply from the seller,

 "There is not a made in tag? The only white label is the number which u took the best picture possible
Thanks " 

What do you think? Thank you for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, this is the reply from the seller,
> 
> "There is not a made in tag? The only white label is the number which u took the best picture possible
> Thanks "
> 
> What do you think? Thank you for your help.



The seller needs to take another picture of the white tag because it can't be read.  Also, it looks like the made in country tag is behind the white tag so she would need to take a picture of that as well.  She would probably need to use the flash.  I cannot say 100 % until I can read the tags.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> The seller needs to take another picture of the white tag because it can't be read.  Also, it looks like the made in country tag is behind the white tag so she would need to take a picture of that as well.  She would probably need to use the flash.  I cannot say 100 % until I can read the tags.


Okay thanks, I've messaged the seller so hopefully they will send me another picture. Thank you.


----------



## kitzibebe

Hi there! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Mk tote in vanilla? your help will be appreciated 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

kitzibebe said:


> Hi there! Can anyone please help me authenticate my Mk tote in vanilla? your help will be appreciated
> Thanks in advance!



Hello.  I see you posted this same bag in the ATMK thread in May 2014 using the same pictures & it was evaluated at that time. Thank you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-175.html#post26816781


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, could you please take a look at this purse and let me know what you think?

Name, Michael Kors nude saffiano wallet purse
Number,141998223050
Seller, a_pleasure_5

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141998223...dd9d70e5611&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Much appreciated


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this purse and let me know what you think?
> 
> Name, Michael Kors nude saffiano wallet purse
> Number,141998223050
> Seller, a_pleasure_5
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141998223...dd9d70e5611&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Much appreciated



It's an authentic Jet Set Saffiano Leather Continental Wallet.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic Jet Set Saffiano Leather Continental Wallet.


Thank you kindly  . 

By the way, I received my first ever MK bag yesterday, which was the purple/pomegranate Selma with silver HW, that you kindly authenticated for me (i love it). So just wanted to say a big thank you  .
Only problem being, I see it quickly becoming addictive.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Thank you kindly  .
> 
> By the way, I received my first ever MK bag yesterday, which was the purple/pomegranate Selma with silver HW, that you kindly authenticated for me (i love it). So just wanted to say a big thank you  .
> Only problem being, I see it quickly becoming addictive.



You're very welcome.  Pomegranate was such a great color.  I wish he would revisit it with his bags again. 

Yes, they can be quite addictive.  We've all been down that road in one form or another.


----------



## lobeey

Item: Michael kors medium messenger bag 
Seller : Marvellous Paradise
Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/









Hi , I have been purchasing all kinds of bags (brands) from this seller and would like to know if this was even a real deal . Do let me know if it's authentic or not [emoji4] New here so help !


----------



## lobeey

Item: Michael kors Ava medium bag 
Seller: MARVELLOUS paradise 
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/







Hi , please help me authenticate this bag . Not sure of the authenticity


----------



## BeachBagGal

lobeey said:


> Item: Michael kors medium messenger bag
> Seller : Marvellous Paradise
> Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/
> View attachment 3363315
> View attachment 3363316
> View attachment 3363317
> View attachment 3363318
> View attachment 3363319
> View attachment 3363320
> View attachment 3363321
> 
> 
> Hi , I have been purchasing all kinds of bags (brands) from this seller and would like to know if this was even a real deal . Do let me know if it's authentic or not [emoji4] New here so help !





lobeey said:


> Item: Michael kors Ava medium bag
> Seller: MARVELLOUS paradise
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/
> View attachment 3363347
> View attachment 3363349
> View attachment 3363350
> View attachment 3363351
> View attachment 3363352
> 
> 
> Hi , please help me authenticate this bag . Not sure of the authenticity



Hi and welcome to tpf! Please read though the authentication rules first. In order for cdtracing to authenticate your bags you will need to make at least 25 posts on tpf. So go ahead and read through the forums and post away!  Once you hit 25 come back and cdtracing can assist you. Happy posting!


----------



## lobeey

BeachBagGal said:


> Hi and welcome to tpf! Please read though the authentication rules first. In order for cdtracing to authenticate your bags you will need to make at least 25 posts on tpf. So go ahead and read through the forums and post away!  Once you hit 25 come back and cdtracing can assist you. Happy posting!




Okayy ! Thank you [emoji4] Does commenting and reply consider a post ? Hahaa sorry too new here and to forum too [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

lobeey said:


> Okayy ! Thank you [emoji4] Does commenting and reply consider a post ? Hahaa sorry too new here and to forum too [emoji23]



Not a problem! Yes, commenting and replying counts as posts. You will see the number of posts under your avatar. Once it hits 25 feel free to resubmit your bags for authentication. Happy posting!


----------



## lobeey

Item: Michael kors medium messenger bag 
Seller : Marvellous Paradise
Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/










Hi , I have been purchasing all kinds of bags (brands) from this seller and would like to know if this was even a real deal . Do help me authenticate the bags [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

lobeey said:


> Item: Michael kors medium messenger bag
> Seller : Marvellous Paradise
> Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/
> View attachment 3364030
> 
> View attachment 3364031
> View attachment 3364032
> View attachment 3364034
> View attachment 3364035
> View attachment 3364036
> View attachment 3364037
> View attachment 3364038
> 
> Hi , I have been purchasing all kinds of bags (brands) from this seller and would like to know if this was even a real deal . Do help me authenticate the bags [emoji4]



From examining the pictures provided, everything looks good except for the style number.  This number is for a Selma Mini Crossbody without the studs.  I cannot say this is 100% authentic.

I would caution you about buying from these sites that sell off social media sites.  I went to their website & this seller is based out of Malaysia which is where a lot of the "Super Fakes" come from.  This site uses stock photos of bags, not photos of the actual bags their selling.  Your black bag has a black lining while the black bag pictured on their website has a beige lining.  Style number is for a mini crossbody but the site says it's a medium.  Personally, I would not trust this site.  Michael Kors does not have a sanctioned online Outlet website for selling his bags, either.  I don't know where this site gets it's bags but I would not trust them to be authentic.


----------



## lobeey

cdtracing said:


> From examining the pictures provided, everything looks good except for the style number.  This number is for a Selma Mini Crossbody without the studs.  I cannot say this is 100% authentic.
> 
> I would caution you about buying from these sites that sell off social media sites.  I went to their website & this seller is based out of Malaysia which is where a lot of the "Super Fakes" come from.  This site uses stock photos of bags, not photos of the actual bags their selling.  Your black bag has a black lining while the black bag pictured on their website has a beige lining.  Style number is for a mini crossbody but the site says it's a medium.  Personally, I would not trust this site.  Michael Kors does not have a sanctioned online Outlet website for selling his bags, either.  I don't know where this site gets it's bags but I would not trust them to be authentic.




Hi , Thanks for the reply ~ I have a few purchase of bags from them others than messenger which is this Michael kors Ava medium . Would you help me to check it out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







 It is from the same seller


----------



## cdtracing

lobeey said:


> Hi , Thanks for the reply ~ I have a few purchase of bags from them others than messenger which is this Michael kors Ava medium . Would you help me to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364138
> View attachment 3364139
> View attachment 3364140
> View attachment 3364141
> View attachment 3364144
> 
> It is from the same seller



There are not enough pictures of this bag to make a determination.  I need to see clear pictures of stamped hardware, interior lining & stitching, interior pockets,  made in country/date tags & style tags.


----------



## lobeey

cdtracing said:


> There are not enough pictures of this bag to make a determination.  I need to see clear pictures of stamped hardware, interior lining & stitching, interior pockets,  made in country/date tags & style tags.




Thanks for the advice for the previous post ! Unfortunately I only have these pictures with me [emoji23][emoji23] Thank you so much !


----------



## Charli123

Hi please could someone authenticate this, 

Name: Michael kors bag burgundy 
I'd: 201590198801
Seller: arnottsimon
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...a9947f1&pid=100171&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201590198801

Thank you very much


----------



## BeachBagGal

Charli123 said:


> Hi please could someone authenticate this,
> 
> Name: Michael kors bag burgundy
> I'd: 201590198801
> Seller: arnottsimon
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...a9947f1&pid=100171&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201590198801
> 
> Thank you very much



Hello and welcome to tpf! In order for you to have your bag authenticated by cdtracing you will need to have made 25 posts first. Please see the rules for further info. Once you have gotten your count up to 25 you can come back and repost your bag for authentication. Happy posting!


----------



## Charli123

BeachBagGal said:


> Hello and welcome to tpf! In order for you to have your bag authenticated by cdtracing you will need to have made 25 posts first. Please see the rules for further info. Once you have gotten your count up to 25 you can come back and repost your bag for authentication. Happy posting!



Okay thank you will do


----------



## Charli123

Hi please could someone authenticate this, 

Name: Michael kors bag burgundy 
I'd: 201590198801
Seller: arnottsimon
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...a9947f1&pid=100171&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201590198801

Thank you again


----------



## aodonnell846

Hiya 
Could someone please authenticate this bag for me:

Item: Beautiful Michael Kors Fuschia Small Crossbody Bag With Dust Bag/BNWT
Listing Number: 262425950649
Seller: guri-2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...950649?hash=item3d19ce39b9:g:n4kAAOSwjMJXBp88

Thanks so much x


----------



## cdtracing

Charli123 said:


> Hi please could someone authenticate this,
> 
> Name: Michael kors bag burgundy
> I'd: 201590198801
> Seller: arnottsimon
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...a9947f1&pid=100171&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=201590198801
> 
> Thank you again



There are not enough pictures of what I need to see to evaluate this bag.  You can request the seller to send you *CLEAR close up pics* of the interior lining, heat stamp, interior made in country tag & white style tag.  I also need to see pictures of interior stitiching & stamped hardware.  Pictures need to be readable.


----------



## cdtracing

aodonnell846 said:


> Hiya
> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Beautiful Michael Kors Fuschia Small Crossbody Bag With Dust Bag/BNWT
> Listing Number: 262425950649
> Seller: guri-2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...950649?hash=item3d19ce39b9:g:n4kAAOSwjMJXBp88
> 
> Thanks so much x



Hello & welcome to the Purse Forum.  I require a minimum post count of 25 from active members before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Once you have your post count at 25 or above, repost your request & I will be happy to evaluate your bag.


----------



## Honeybe123

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, sorry me again. Really love the colour of this bag. Please could you take a look.
> 
> 
> Name, Michael Kors handbag
> Number,182132987306
> Seller, Heather.Burnet.17
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182132987306?euid=bbd62030b5b1446697ab8532152dad7a&cp=1


 


Hi, I have a couple of extra pictures of the "Made in" tag, if you could please take another look and let me know what you think. 
Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, I have a couple of extra pictures of the "Made in" tag, if you could please take another look and let me know what you think.
> Thanks again.



Listing is showing sold.  Did you buy it?  It's authentic.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Listing is showing sold.  Did you buy it?  It's authentic.


 


Hi,
yes I did. I know it was rather risky but, I took a chance  . Even though the seller told me there wasn't any "Made in" tags, I could see there was some in there (and the fact they took an unclear picture of them) I love the colour and it was a good price. I'm just very happy that it is authentic  . 
I also won the "nude jet set continental" purse/wallet that you authenticated for me, so I think I need to stop looking (for a little while at least). 


Thank you for your help, its always appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi,
> yes I did. I know it was rather risky but, I took a chance  . Even though the seller told me there wasn't any "Made in" tags, I could see there was some in there (and the fact they took an unclear picture of them) I love the colour and it was a good price. I'm just very happy that it is authentic  .
> I also won the "nude jet set continental" purse/wallet that you authenticated for me, so I think I need to stop looking (for a little while at least).
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, its always appreciated.



You're welcome.   There were enough for me to see in the pictures to determine authenticity.  Your extra pictures helped.   You're well on your way to acquiring a MK family!


----------



## Vio0

Hello friends pls help identify this MK i buy from seller instagram in indonesia. I just confuse with the inside of the bag, the authentic is initial MK without circle or MK with circle?? As i see in youtube is all in MK plus circle, but the seller said that new one is MK initial only, hmmm.... As the buyer said bought from macys. 










Thanks for the help.

Sller ig @mkholic.shop


----------



## jojon21

Vio0 said:


> Hello friends pls help identify this MK i buy from seller instagram in indonesia. I just confuse with the inside of the bag, the authentic is initial MK without circle or MK with circle?? As i see in youtube is all in MK plus circle, but the seller said that new one is MK initial only, hmmm.... As the buyer said bought from macys.
> 
> View attachment 3367381
> View attachment 3367382
> View attachment 3367383
> View attachment 3367385
> View attachment 3367386
> View attachment 3367387
> View attachment 3367389
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sller ig @mkholic.shop




Hi and welcome to the Purse Forum. We require a minimum post count of 25 from active members before we will evaluate a bag. This requirement is so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. Once you have your post count at 25 or above, repost your request & I will be happy to evaluate your bag.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Ladies Handbag (Jet Set Travel Tote)
Listing number: 152100614819
Seller: kosiann
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Brand-New-Mi...614819?hash=item2369e732a3:g:PqcAAOSwQaJXQskn
Comments: Is this bag authentic? It looks great in the photos, I did message the seller to ask for a photo of the tags on the inside with the model/serial number and also the country its made in tag, no response so far, hopefully I hear from them soon.

----

Item: Michael Kors Selma Handbag
Listing number: 162081956048
Seller: munro972 
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/162081956048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I am really interested in this bag as it comes with a receipt for proof of authenticity which is encouraging. I did message the seller asking for a photo of the tags on the inside with the model/serial number and also the country its made in tag, again, no response so far, hopefully I hear soon.

Would really appreciate any help at all with these bags.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Ladies Handbag (Jet Set Travel Tote)
> Listing number: 152100614819
> Seller: kosiann
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Brand-New-Mi...614819?hash=item2369e732a3:g:PqcAAOSwQaJXQskn
> Comments: Is this bag authentic? It looks great in the photos, I did message the seller to ask for a photo of the tags on the inside with the model/serial number and also the country its made in tag, no response so far, hopefully I hear from them soon.
> 
> ----
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Handbag
> Listing number: 162081956048
> Seller: munro972
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/162081956048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I am really interested in this bag as it comes with a receipt for proof of authenticity which is encouraging. I did message the seller asking for a photo of the tags on the inside with the model/serial number and also the country its made in tag, again, no response so far, hopefully I hear soon.
> 
> Would really appreciate any help at all with these bags.



There are not enough pictures on either listing to determine authenticity.  Along with the pictures you have requested from the seller, will also need to see clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the heat stamp.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> There are not enough pictures on either listing to determine authenticity.  Along with the pictures you have requested from the seller, will also need to see clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the heat stamp.


Hi,

Thank you so much. I  have requested the additional photographs from the sellers, so hopefully I hear from them soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I received this photo from the seller of the nude Selma bag, however it is very small so I have replied to them asking for a bigger/clearer picture and also some pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the heat stamp. 







Apologies for the link to the photo, I am not sure how to include photos/attachments to posts.

As for the purple Jet Set Travel Tote that listing has been ended by the seller and it says that there were zero bids, yet there was around sixteen bids so I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I received this photo from the seller of the nude Selma bag, however it is very small so I have replied to them asking for a bigger/clearer picture and also some pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the heat stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the link to the photo, I am not sure how to include photos/attachments to posts.
> 
> As for the purple Jet Set Travel Tote that listing has been ended by the seller and it says that there were zero bids, yet there was around sixteen bids so I'm not sure what happened there.



This one is looking good so far. Still need to see clear picture of heat stamp. I would like to see clear READABLE pictures of made in country tag & white tag. This picture is too small to read.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> This one is looking good so far. Still need to see clear picture of heat stamp. I would like to see clear READABLE pictures of made in country tag & white tag. This picture is too small to read.


Thank you, I did ask for those, no response yet, hopefully soon.

I just had a quick look and the seller has used one photo from Polka_B which seems to be based in Singapore....

http://www.polka-b.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Polka-B-668173876529796/
https://www.instagram.com/polka_b_/


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I received this photo from the seller of the nude Selma bag, however it is very small so I have replied to them asking for a bigger/clearer picture and also some pictures of the interior lining, stitching, & the heat stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the link to the photo, I am not sure how to include photos/attachments to posts.
> 
> As for the purple Jet Set Travel Tote that listing has been ended by the seller and it says that there were zero bids, yet there was around sixteen bids so I'm not sure what happened there.



I'm a little confused.  The 2 bags you asked for evaluations on, neither bag is nude.  The Selma is pink, not nude & the crossbody is purple & no longer available.  I'm not sure what bags you are wanting authenticated & what pictures of what bag came from Polka B.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> I'm a little confused.  The 2 bags you asked for evaluations on, neither bag is nude.  The Selma is pink, not nude & the crossbody is purple & no longer available.  I'm not sure what bags you are wanting authenticated & what pictures of what bag came from Polka B.


Sorry, I meant the Selma, the pink one with the studs, I was looking at other nude bags at the time and accidentally typed nude instead of pink. Apologies for that.

On this listing for the Selma, the third photo of the logo on the outside of the bag is a stock photo (I think) and its tagged/watermarked as Polka B.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/162081956048?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: GORGEOUS MICHAEL KORS JET SET LUGGAGE SAFFIANO LEATHER TOTE BAG
Listing number: 361574666941
Seller: dawnenglish10
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-...666941?hash=item542f8792bd:g:MYwAAOSwdV1XNw8O
Comments: This looks (to my untrained eyes anyway) to be good, but I've no experience with designer/branded bags would appreciate any help with it.

--

Item: Michael Kors - Selma Mini Messenger Handbag - Auqamarine
Listing number: 131832659568
Seller: designer-vinyl-toys 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...659568?hash=item1eb1d6be70:g:pFEAAOSwdsFXTJQV
Comments: I've asked the seller for a clearer  photo of the inside lining, the model number and heat stamp.

--

Item: Michael Kors Selma bag
Listing number: 162086275811
Seller: laure_scale 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...275811?hash=item25bd184ae3:g:NYcAAOSw6btXSuNj
Comments: I've asked the seller for a clearer  photo of the inside lining, the model number and heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: GORGEOUS MICHAEL KORS JET SET LUGGAGE SAFFIANO LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 361574666941
> Seller: dawnenglish10
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GORGEOUS-...666941?hash=item542f8792bd:g:MYwAAOSwdV1XNw8O
> Comments: This looks (to my untrained eyes anyway) to be good, but I've no experience with designer/branded bags would appreciate any help with it.
> 
> --
> 
> Item: Michael Kors - Selma Mini Messenger Handbag - Auqamarine
> Listing number: 131832659568
> Seller: designer-vinyl-toys
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...659568?hash=item1eb1d6be70:g:pFEAAOSwdsFXTJQV
> Comments: I've asked the seller for a clearer  photo of the inside lining, the model number and heat stamp.
> 
> --
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma bag
> Listing number: 162086275811
> Seller: laure_scale
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...275811?hash=item25bd184ae3:g:NYcAAOSw6btXSuNj
> Comments: I've asked the seller for a clearer  photo of the inside lining, the model number and heat stamp.



The first  & second bags are authentic.

The third bags look good but I would like to see clear pictures of the made in country tag & white tag behind it.

I will also request that you* please limit your requests for evaluations to one or two *at a time.  It gets confusing when you ask for evaluations on multiple bags in a single post.  It states this in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> The first  & second bags are authentic.
> 
> The third bags look good but I would like to see clear pictures of the made in country tag & white tag behind it.
> 
> I will also request that you* please limit your requests for evaluations to one or two *at a time.  It gets confusing when you ask for evaluations on multiple bags in a single post.  It states this in the first post of this thread.


Thank you. The seller messaged me this morning saying they would add extra photos of the third bag, so as soon as they are added I will post them here.

Apologies for that, I missed it obviously. Thank you for bringing it to my attention 

I have noticed that the pink riveted Selma bag has been removed by eBay also.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Error?item=162081956048&errid=2


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

The seller got back to me, she added these two photos, she said she can't get a good photo of the tag with the serial number so instead send me the number and it is AI-1303.

These are the photos she added.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> The seller got back to me, she added these two photos, she said she can't get a good photo of the tag with the serial number so instead send me the number and it is AI-1303.
> 
> These are the photos she added.



It's authentic.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Cluelessss

SERIAL NUMBER: Not sure where to find this, sorry!
Seller: Peacock Boutique Consignment (Calgary, AB, Canada)
Who took the pictures: I did 
History of the bag: Not sure. 
Comments: I saw it at a consignment store and it seemed legit to me so I snatched it up. I did a quick Google and it passed the few tests I found, but a friend told me that the upside down logos on the inside mean it's a fake. It just seems like such a high quality bag, I'd be surprised if it was a fake. Any info would be super appreciated! 

Album of photos: http://m.imgur.com/a/dN3M8


----------



## cdtracing

Cluelessss said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: Not sure where to find this, sorry!
> Seller: Peacock Boutique Consignment (Calgary, AB, Canada)
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Not sure.
> Comments: I saw it at a consignment store and it seemed legit to me so I snatched it up. I did a quick Google and it passed the few tests I found, but a friend told me that the upside down logos on the inside mean it's a fake. It just seems like such a high quality bag, I'd be surprised if it was a fake. Any info would be super appreciated!
> 
> Album of photos: http://m.imgur.com/a/dN3M8



Hello & welcome to tPF.  I require active members to have a minimum post count of 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  Once you have your post count up to 25 or more, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original post & make your request.


----------



## doraemon33

Are there any ebay sellers that this forum is known to sell authentic mk bags?


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> Are there any ebay sellers that this forum is known to sell authentic mk bags?



There are reputable sellers on Ebay.  You have to do your homework & check out the sellers feedback history & see if they have experience with selling designer handbags & also what buyer are saying about them.  If you have questions about a bag, a reputable seller will have no problem answering your questions or providing necessary extra pictures.  Also check the seller's return policy.  You can always have a bag you may be interested in authenticated here.  Just make sure you have a post count of at least 25 posts before you request an evaluation of a bag.  Also, be sure to read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please?


Name, Michael Kors Handbag
Seller, bou_xox
Number,112017110071


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112017110071?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Thank you as always.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please?
> 
> 
> Name, Michael Kors Handbag
> Seller, bou_xox
> Number,112017110071
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112017110071?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you as always.



Looks good. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Looks good. I don't see any red flags.


 


That's great, thank you for your advice


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> That's great, thank you for your advice



It's a nice bag.  Love the color combination.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's a nice bag.  Love the color combination.


 

Thank you, me too. I really like the look of it, I'm excited to see it IRL


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi again, would you mind taking a look at this purse and letting me know what you think please?


Name, Michael Kors tan purse
Seller, Wilma6565
Number,2820522707




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282052270771?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi again, would you mind taking a look at this purse and letting me know what you think please?
> 
> 
> Name, Michael Kors tan purse
> Seller, Wilma6565
> Number,2820522707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282052270771?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



It's authentic.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Great, thank you for your help. So much for not making anymore purchases  . I really need to stay off Ebay, far too tempting :giggles:


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Great, thank you for your help. So much for not making anymore purchases  . I really need to stay off Ebay, far too tempting :giggles:



  Yes, there's some really good deals on Ebay right now!!


----------



## tulip19

Hihi, can someone help to authenticate this MK small sloan?


----------



## cdtracing

tulip19 said:


> Hihi, can someone help to authenticate this MK small sloan?



Hello & welcome to TPF.  I require an active member to have a minimum of 25 posts before requesting an evaluation.  I have this requirement so that the member will have time to familiarize themselves with the site & format.  It won't take long for you reach the 25 post count.  Just go through the site & find threads that interest you & post on them.  Once you have reached the post count, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just repost your request for authentication with the proper format & clear readable pictures of the lining, stitching, hardware, made in country & style tags, heat stamp, full front, back, & sides of bag.  Format for evaluations are in the 1st post of this thread.
Thank you.


----------



## tulip19

Oh, thank you.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Sutton handbag
Listing number: 152120564274
Seller: freedzo
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/152120564274...9a9abda3302&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: This looks okay to me but I don't know enough about MK bags to distinguish what's genuine and what isn't so would really appreciate any help with authenticating this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Sutton handbag
> Listing number: 152120564274
> Seller: freedzo
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/152120564274...9a9abda3302&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: This looks okay to me but I don't know enough about MK bags to distinguish what's genuine and what isn't so would really appreciate any help with authenticating this bag.



It's authentic.  I don't see any red flags.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello! Found this Camo Haircalf Hamilton Traveler (I think) at Goodwill and nearly fainted! Would you be so kind as to authenticate? Thank you!

SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4GHXS3H
Seller: Goodwill
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: thrifted
Comments: just LMK if the collages muddy details too much; at 11 3/4 X 10 1/2 X 6 1/2, thinking it's the Large; I taped down the tags inside to make photographing easier


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi there,  could you let me know what you think of this bag please?


Seller, keyazho0
Number, 142021070682
Name, Michael Kors Medium Selma


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...-Golden-Details-See-Description-/142021070682?




Thank you


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  I don't see any red flags.


Thank you so much 

Only a few weeks ago I said I was hoping to have two MK bags by the end of the year, if eBay keeps producing these good deals I may have more than I hoped for


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello! Found this Camo Haircalf Hamilton Traveler (I think) at Goodwill and nearly fainted! Would you be so kind as to authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4GHXS3H
> Seller: Goodwill
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: thrifted
> Comments: just LMK if the collages muddy details too much; at 11 3/4 X 10 1/2 X 6 1/2, thinking it's the Large; I taped down the tags inside to make photographing easier



Thank you for the clear pictures of everything I needed to see!  What a wonderful treasure you found!  It's an authentic Hamilton Traveler.  From the measurements you gave, it's a large.  Congratulations!!


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi there,  could you let me know what you think of this bag please?
> 
> 
> Seller, keyazho0
> Number, 142021070682
> Name, Michael Kors Medium Selma
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...-Golden-Details-See-Description-/142021070682?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



It checks out & is authentic.  Pretty color & looks in good shape.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Only a few weeks ago I said I was hoping to have two MK bags by the end of the year, if eBay keeps producing these good deals I may have more than I hoped for



Yes, they can be addicting.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It checks out & is authentic.  Pretty color & looks in good shape.


Great, thank you for your help .


----------



## Ravvie99

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the clear pictures of everything I needed to see!  What a wonderful treasure you found!  It's an authentic Hamilton Traveler.  From the measurements you gave, it's a large.  Congratulations!!



Thank you, thank you, thank you! I hope you got a laugh imagining my face when I saw it at Goodwill


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Preloved genuine MICHAEL KORS brown leather tote bag gold detail
Listing number: 191895020122
Seller: jacknr1990 
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/191895020122...bf5af4c0868&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I've uploaded some extra photos of this bag that the seller messaged me, £0.99 seems a really cheap for a starting price so I am dubious over this bags authenticity.

Extra pictures: http://imgur.com/a/IJDKh

-----

Item: AUTHENTIC Michael Kors Black (Medium) Jet Set Travel Tote Bag
Listing number: 112025192874
Seller: bellenll
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/112025192874...8e85e6d64c7&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I've uploaded some extra photos of this bag that the seller messaged me, really hoping this is authentic as I desperately want one of these particular bags.

Extra pictures: http://imgur.com/a/oQqKK

I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating these bags.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Preloved genuine MICHAEL KORS brown leather tote bag gold detail
> Listing number: 191895020122
> Seller: jacknr1990
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/191895020122...bf5af4c0868&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: I've uploaded some extra photos of this bag that the seller messaged me, £0.99 seems a really cheap for a starting price so I am dubious over this bags authenticity.
> 
> Extra pictures: http://imgur.com/a/IJDKh
> 
> -----
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Michael Kors Black (Medium) Jet Set Travel Tote Bag
> Listing number: 112025192874
> Seller: bellenll
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/112025192874...8e85e6d64c7&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: I've uploaded some extra photos of this bag that the seller messaged me, really hoping this is authentic as I desperately want one of these particular bags.
> 
> Extra pictures: http://imgur.com/a/oQqKK
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating these bags.



Both are good.  The Luggage Hamilton is a MFF Outlet version of the Hamilton.

Jet Set is a boutique bag.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> Both are good.  The Luggage Hamilton is a MFF Outlet version of the Hamilton.
> 
> Jet Set is a boutique bag.


 You're an angel, thank you so much


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi ladies? could someone help me authenticate this MK Selma Large please? This is a private sale so I don't have a link (Pictures are from seller). Thank you heaps in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi ladies? could someone help me authenticate this MK Selma Large please? This is a private sale so I don't have a link (Pictures are from seller). Thank you heaps in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381153
> View attachment 3381154
> View attachment 3381155
> View attachment 3381156
> View attachment 3381158



I will need to see clear pictures of the heat stamp, interior stitching,  made in country tag & white code tag.


----------



## chinchin0710

cdtracing said:


> I will need to see clear pictures of the heat stamp, interior stitching,  made in country tag & white code tag.




Thank you cdtracing!! Those are all the photos I got from seller, does it raise any red flags to you?  Thing is I already made the purchase and it won't be delivered to me in couple weeks. I don't feel so good right now [emoji20]


----------



## cdtracing

I don't see any red flags yet but I will need to see those pictures before I can say 100%.  Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## chinchin0710

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags yet but I will need to see those pictures before I can say 100%.




Thank you cdtracing! Will post more pictures when I receive it. [emoji253]


----------



## courville

Hello...Can anyone authenticate this for me please? 

Item:  Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel
Listing number:   162106317556
Seller:   adriene4
Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...317556?hash=item25be4a1af4:g:mJIAAOSwMNxXVCSs
Comments: She says it's preowned, thats fine. Just want verification that it's authentic.  Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

courville said:


> Hello...Can anyone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel
> Listing number:   162106317556
> Seller:   adriene4
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...317556?hash=item25be4a1af4:g:mJIAAOSwMNxXVCSs
> Comments: She says it's preowned, thats fine. Just want verification that it's authentic.  Thanks.



Low feedback seller.  I will need to see clear readable pictures of the interior stitching, heat stamp, interior made in country tag & white tag behind it.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: 100% Genuine Cranberry Michael Kors Tote Bag
Listing number: 122017875013
Seller: donnah782
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/100-Genuine-Cranberry-Michael-Kors-Tote-Bag-/122017875013?
Comments: The seller said the bag is made in Indonesia. There's no pic of that tag though.  I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this MK bag. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please?

Name, Michael Kors ladies studded Selma
Number, 272277174318
Seller, Haslam1984

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272277174...5a2c8b03312&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Thank you for your help.


----------



## courville

cdtracing said:


> Low feedback seller.  I will need to see clear readable pictures of the interior stitching, heat stamp, interior made in country tag & white tag behind it.



Here you go. Thanks!!


----------



## cdtracing

courville said:


> Here you go. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383012
> View attachment 3383013
> View attachment 3383014
> View attachment 3383015



It's good.  Everything looks correct.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: 100% Genuine Cranberry Michael Kors Tote Bag
> Listing number: 122017875013
> Seller: donnah782
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/100-Genuine-Cranberry-Michael-Kors-Tote-Bag-/122017875013?
> Comments: The seller said the bag is made in Indonesia. There's no pic of that tag though.  I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this MK bag. Thanks so much for any help.



This one checks out.  Pictures are a little grainy but everything looks correct from what I can see.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> View attachment 3382912
> View attachment 3382913
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would you mind taking a look at this bag please?
> 
> Name, Michael Kors ladies studded Selma
> Number, 272277174318
> Seller, Haslam1984
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272277174...5a2c8b03312&bu=44212319651&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Thank you for your help.



The seller has no feedback for selling designer purses but this bag checks out with no red flags.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> The seller has no feedback for selling designer purses but this bag checks out with no red flags.




Thank you for your advice and taking a look


----------



## courville

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Everything looks correct.




Oh, you are awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, would you mind taking a look at this one as well?

Name, Genuine Michael Kors handbag
Number, 231979288353
Seller, willnorty

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231979288353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## Bootlover07

Could someone please authenticate this medium Selma? I asked for additional pics and included those as well. Thanks!! 






https://www.ebay.com/itm/182137028208


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, would you mind taking a look at this one as well?
> 
> Name, Genuine Michael Kors handbag
> Number, 231979288353
> Seller, willnorty
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231979288353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3383052
> View attachment 3383054
> View attachment 3383056



I would like to see a full picture of the interior of the bag & a picture of the stamped hardware of the handles.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this medium Selma? I asked for additional pics and included those as well. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3383080
> View attachment 3383081
> View attachment 3383082
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182137028208



Need to see clear readable picture of made in country tag & white tag behind it.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see a full picture of the interior of the bag & a picture of the stamped hardware of the handles.




Thank you I have requested the picture of the HW on the handles. The seller had already sent me a picture of the lining but, I had forgot to include it.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Thank you I have requested the picture of the HW on the handles. The seller had already sent me a picture of the lining but, I had forgot to include it.
> 
> View attachment 3383108



Looks good so far but I still need to see close up of handle hardware.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I still need to see close up of handle hardware.


Okay, thank you. I shall post the picture if the seller gets back to me .


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi cdtracing,
Can you have a look at this Anabelle tote for me please? Thank you heaps.


----------



## cdtracing

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> Can you have a look at this Anabelle tote for me please? Thank you heaps.


I need to see the made in country tag & code tag, front & back, as well as the heat stamp.

Is there a link to the sale or is this a private purchase?


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi cdtracing,

Yes, it's a private purchase and this is the only code tag I got from seller, other pic is from a different color Anabelle. Seller doesn't provide anymore photos besides ones I already posted above, not sure if it's because I asked too many questions. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> Yes, it's a private purchase and this is the only code tag I got from seller, other pic is from a different color Anabelle. Seller doesn't provide anymore photos besides ones I already posted above, not sure if it's because I asked too many questions. Thank you.



While I don't agree with the seller not being forth coming with pictures when requested, providing a picture of the heat stamp from another bag is total BS.  I don't see any red flags from the pictures that were provided, however.


----------



## chinchin0710

Thank you cdtracing!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Black Leather Satchel Bag
Listing number: 311636184923
Seller: purplekitten1973 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311636184...c3feee50cb9&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: The seller sent me extra pics which I have included here. She said the bag was bought with the purse, in the MK store in Regent Street, London.

I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this MK bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Black Leather Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 311636184923
> Seller: purplekitten1973
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311636184...c3feee50cb9&bu=43815860683&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: The seller sent me extra pics which I have included here. She said the bag was bought with the purse, in the MK store in Regent Street, London.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this MK bag.
> 
> View attachment 3384917
> View attachment 3384918
> View attachment 3384919
> View attachment 3384920
> View attachment 3384921


No red flags. Everything looks correct.


----------



## andral5

I came across this nice bag that made me wonder what type of Hamilton that is. A very old one maybe? Please help with it. Thank you!

Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Croc-Printed Embossed Leather Handbag
Seller: silkey28
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Croc-Printed-Embossed-Leather-Handbag/252428205511?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36860&meid=dff10a95d64445a9b5b5bbb259acddc3&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222139446452

Sorry I can't see the listing number on my tablet.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I came across this nice bag that made me wonder what type of Hamilton that is. A very old one maybe? Please help with it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Croc-Printed Embossed Leather Handbag
> Seller: silkey28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Croc-Printed-Embossed-Leather-Handbag/252428205511?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36860&meid=dff10a95d64445a9b5b5bbb259acddc3&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222139446452
> 
> Sorry I can't see the listing number on my tablet.



I'm not sure this is authentic.  I have only seen this style on Fake MK websites.  My gut tells me this one if off.  I would need to see complete, clear pictures of the interior, including lining, heat stamp, made in country & style date tags, interior stitching at the pockets, both sides of the key fob, any stamped hardware, zippers, & both sides of the MK retail tag to start with.  Seller doesn't provide enough pictures to determine authenticity nor enough detail about the bag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure this is authentic.  I have only seen this style on Fake MK websites.  My gut tells me this one if off.  I would need to see complete, clear pictures of the interior, including lining, heat stamp, made in country & style date tags, interior stitching at the pockets, both sides of the key fob, any stamped hardware, zippers, & both sides of the MK retail tag to start with.  Seller doesn't provide enough pictures to determine authenticity nor enough detail about the bag.



Yeah, my gut feeling too. I won't waste my time messaging back and forth and maybe not getting all necessary details. It happened with authentic bags but the sellers just weren't willing to take more pics. Thanks again for your invaluable help!


----------



## lluuccka

Hello, I'm thinking about this bag ... Can you please check it for me? 
Thank you in advance! 

Item: michael kors - Gia?

Listing number: 331885897484

Seller:  sistersymons

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331885897484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I asked for datacode and this is only photo seller can send me ...


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I'm thinking about this bag ... Can you please check it for me?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: michael kors - Gia?
> 
> Listing number: 331885897484
> 
> Seller:  sistersymons
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331885897484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I asked for datacode and this is only photo seller can send me ...



This is an authentic Gia Clutch.  What a find!   The Gia is from the higher end Michael Kors Collection.  Looks to be practically new condition.


----------



## lluuccka

*Deleted for mistake


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Gia Clutch.  What a find!   The Gia is from the higher end Michael Kors Collection.  Looks to be practically new condition.


Thank you CD!!! I just bought it. It was such a great price, I almost didn't believe it's authentic!! Post it when it comes  my first MK Collection bag 

Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I came across this nice bag that made me wonder what type of Hamilton that is. A very old one maybe? Please help with it. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Large Hamilton Croc-Printed Embossed Leather Handbag
> Seller: silkey28
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Large-Hamilton-Croc-Printed-Embossed-Leather-Handbag/252428205511?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36860&meid=dff10a95d64445a9b5b5bbb259acddc3&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=222139446452
> 
> Sorry I can't see the listing number on my tablet.





cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure this is authentic.  I have only seen this style on Fake MK websites.  My gut tells me this one if off.  I would need to see complete, clear pictures of the interior, including lining, heat stamp, made in country & style date tags, interior stitching at the pockets, both sides of the key fob, any stamped hardware, zippers, & both sides of the MK retail tag to start with.  Seller doesn't provide enough pictures to determine authenticity nor enough detail about the bag.



This bag has stuck in my mind so I had to follow my instincts to solve the mystery.  I have seen this style on occasion & it is a style that has been heavily counterfeited.  I still see this style on counterfeit websites.  This bag is not a Hamilton but a counterfeit Blake.  This style first came out around 2012 & was a higher end bag from the Michael Kors Collection.  I requested more pictures from the seller & those pictures only confirmed that this particular bag is indeed a counterfeit. It's not quite a Super Fake but it's close.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> This bag has stuck in my mind so I had to follow my instincts to solve the mystery.  I have seen this style on occasion & it is a style that has been heavily counterfeited.  I still see this style on counterfeit websites.  This bag is not a Hamilton but a counterfeit Blake.  This style first came out around 2012 & was a higher end bag from the Michael Kors Collection.  I requested more pictures from the seller & those pictures only confirmed that this particular bag is indeed a counterfeit. It's not quite a Super Fake but it's close.



Thanks for the final update! Indeed, too bad it's not an authentic one, the deal would've been amazing. Well, too good to be true....


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, could you please take a look at this purse/wallet for me please?

Name, Michael Kors wallet navy white
Number, 112028528934
Seller,ega01hst

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...qauMbp6Tzw8IfI9tByfaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller said it was difficult to get a clear picture but, that it says "made in Vietnam"

Thank you (as always) for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Hi, could you please take a look at this purse/wallet for me please?
> 
> Name, Michael Kors wallet navy white
> Number, 112028528934
> Seller,ega01hst
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Wallet-Navy-White-Stripes-Limited-Edition-Nearly-New-/112028528934?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=VhVzCNqauMbp6Tzw8IfI9tByfaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller said it was difficult to get a clear picture but, that it says "made in Vietnam"
> 
> Thank you (as always) for your help.



It's authentic.  It's a Limited Edition & called the Barbara.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's a Limited Edition & called the Barbara.


That's great, thank you for your help.


----------



## Bootlover07

I ordered this bag from Amazon: it's the jet set chain crossbody. I've never ordered MK from Amazon so can you guys please authenticate it for me? Let me know if you need additional pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07, can you post a pic of the white tag behind the made in country tag & of the bottom of the bag?


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Bootlover07, can you post a pic of the white tag behind the made in country tag & of the bottom of the bag?



Sure thing!


----------



## cdtracing

You're good to go.  It's authentic.  Love the color!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> You're good to go.  It's authentic.  Love the color!!



Yay, thank you!!! It's electric blue, I love it with the gold chain!


----------



## lingbo105

Could you please help me to authentic this selma?  brought it from eBay on March, 2016
item number: 201546213230
listing #: 5103738476
seller: marilynfashion09
I could not find it from eBay since i brought it over 3 month.. only can find the seller.
colour:cornflower
gold stud selma
Thank you very much!


----------



## cdtracing

lingbo105 said:


> Could you please help me to authentic this selma?  brought it from eBay on March, 2016
> item number: 201546213230
> listing #: 5103738476
> seller: marilynfashion09
> I could not find it from eBay since i brought it over 3 month.. only can find the seller.
> colour:cornflower
> gold stud selma
> Thank you very much!



It's authentic.  A beautiful studded Selma crossbody.


----------



## lingbo105

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  A beautiful studded Selma crossbody.


Thank you so much.


----------



## cdtracing

lingbo105 said:


> Thank you so much.


Your welcome.


----------



## Pinkkitty111

Hi! I just bought a new medium Selma satchel in black from a seller from Singapore, could you please help authenticate?

SERIAL NUMBER:

Link (if available): https://carousell.com/p/36441241/ 
Seller: http://carousell.com/lussocitta/?source=browse
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Brand new. The website only allows the seller to post maximum 4 photos per listing. Seller said she bought the bags from US lots buyer company (a company that buys in bulk)??
Comments: The spacing on the care card looks a bit strange to me, I compared it to some care cards online from MK (although I am new to MK)... (: But the seller has a 7 day return policy.. so I would like some confirmation of whether it is authentic or not.
Thank you so much! (:


----------



## Pinkkitty111

Here are more photos (: thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkkitty111 said:


> Hi! I just bought a new medium Selma satchel in black from a seller from Singapore, could you please help authenticate?
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> 
> Link (if available): https://carousell.com/p/36441241/
> Seller: http://carousell.com/lussocitta/?source=browse
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Brand new. The website only allows the seller to post maximum 4 photos per listing. Seller said she bought the bags from US lots buyer company (a company that buys in bulk)??
> Comments: The spacing on the care card looks a bit strange to me, I compared it to some care cards online from MK (although I am new to MK)... (: But the seller has a 7 day return policy.. so I would like some confirmation of whether it is authentic or not.
> Thank you so much! (:



It's good.  Thank you for all the clear pictures.  Yes, there is 4 spacing errors on the care card but that's a printing issue.


----------



## Pinkkitty111

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Thank you for all the clear pictures.  Yes, there is 4 spacing errors on the care card but that's a printing issue.



That's great, thanks so much! I didn't know there could be printing issues with authentic care cards too, is that commonly seen??


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkkitty111 said:


> That's great, thanks so much! I didn't know there could be printing issues with authentic care cards too, is that commonly seen??



Not often, but I have seen this before.  It's an issue when printing a mass production of cards.  Some will slip through QC.


----------



## Pinkkitty111

cdtracing said:


> Not often, but I have seen this before.  It's an issue when printing a mass production of cards.  Some will slip through QC.


Ohh i see, thanks for the quick replies and reassurance! (: Have a good day.


----------



## cdtracing

You're welcome.  Enjoy your Selma.


----------



## Blueeysboi

Item: *Michael Kors Canvas Hand Bag Purse*
Listing number: 182184323728
Seller: games_n_collectibles
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182184323728?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Hi

I just purchased this off of ebay, I have a few Michael Kors Bags myself that are authentic but I usually buy tote bags and so thats why I wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this on here because I usually don't buy this style of bags and I dont know if its authentic or not it looks pretty good, I just have to wait to get it to see if it has the plastic tab inside, but usually the bags i have have the MK logo inside of it and this is canvas? I think.

Please look at the pictures and help me authenticate this bag and if you know the name of the bag can you let me know? the only reason i am a little skeptical about it is cause all my other Michale kors bags have the Michael Kors logo charm that hangs from it, not sure if the person lost it or what, please give me some feedback, i can have more pictures when the item comes because the seller just shipped it thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Blueeysboi said:


> View attachment 3394921
> View attachment 3394923
> View attachment 3394924
> View attachment 3394925
> View attachment 3394930
> View attachment 3394927
> View attachment 3394928
> View attachment 3394929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: *Michael Kors Canvas Hand Bag Purse*
> Listing number: 182184323728
> Seller: games_n_collectibles
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182184323728?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Hi
> 
> I just purchased this off of ebay, I have a few Michael Kors Bags myself that are authentic but I usually buy tote bags and so thats why I wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this on here because I usually don't buy this style of bags and I dont know if its authentic or not it looks pretty good, I just have to wait to get it to see if it has the plastic tab inside, but usually the bags i have have the MK logo inside of it and this is canvas? I think.
> 
> Please look at the pictures and help me authenticate this bag and if you know the name of the bag can you let me know? the only reason i am a little skeptical about it is cause all my other Michale kors bags have the Michael Kors logo charm that hangs from it, not sure if the person lost it or what, please give me some feedback, i can have more pictures when the item comes because the seller just shipped it thanks



Hello & welcome to the MK forum.  I only do evaluations for members who are active & have a post count of 25 & higher.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & it's format.  
I can tell you that I will need to see more pictures of this bag....I will need clear, readable pictures of the heat stamp, stitching at the pockets & interior, the lining, any interior tags such as made in country/date tag, ect, & stamped hardware & zipper pulls.  Once you have your post count up to 25, please quote your original request along with the required pictures & I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  It won't take any time at all to increase your post count.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So...I've been able to find this Selma tricolor at ebay, but I've never bought anything from there and find it a bit scary.. Do any of you have knowledge of this seller? Good feedback, but not sure if I can trust it to be genuine... Here's the link http://m.ebay.com/it . Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> So...I've been able to find this Selma tricolor at ebay, but I've never bought anything from there and find it a bit scary.. Do any of you have knowledge of this seller? Good feedback, but not sure if I can trust it to be genuine... Here's the link http://m.ebay.com/it . Thank you.



Sorry, but the link just takes me to Ebay home page, not to a specific bag or seller.  I will need a link to the bag to be able to research anything.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, but the link just takes me to Ebay home page, not to a specific bag or seller.  I will need a link to the bag to be able to research anything.


 So sorry, my mistake. Here it is.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-K...or-block-Peanut-Nude-/231491543136?nav=SEARCH


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> So sorry, my mistake. Here it is.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-K...or-block-Peanut-Nude-/231491543136?nav=SEARCH



I'm looking at the listing from my phone since I can't access my laptop at the moment & I only see one picture. I need to see  clear pictures of interior lining & stitching, heat stamp, made in country/date tags, the retail tag (says new with tags), handles, stamped hardware.

Seller looks pretty good.


----------



## Bootlover07

Can someone please authenticate this for me? The seller was very kind about posting additional pics of the interior tags. Thanks!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162119011869


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? The seller was very kind about posting additional pics of the interior tags. Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162119011869



It's good.  No red flags.


----------



## andral5

This is a nice MK bag, I might get into the auction for it. What do you think? Thank you in advance!

Name: MK Matilda large zipper leather bag in dark dune
Seller: nottee (4,766, 100% positive feedback)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0

It might go really high in the next 6 days and a half though....


----------



## cdtracing

Looks good, Andral5.  Good luck.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Looks good, Andral5.  Good luck.


Oh thank you, thank you much!! Hope for a good price but.....


----------



## sdkitty

some pics of my bag purchased today
I didn't find a "made in" label


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> some pics of my bag purchased today
> I didn't find a "made in" label
> View attachment 3400116
> View attachment 3400118
> View attachment 3400119
> View attachment 3400120
> View attachment 3400121



That is most definitely a Tonne from his Michael Kors Collection around 2010.  Looks to be in good shape & taken care of.  I believe this one is the Shoulder bag.  Congratulations.  She's a really nice find!


----------



## Jerry Lakerton

Hey fellas, Jerry here. I was thinking about purchasing this bag for my wife, however I would really like to make sure that this bag is the real deal. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item: Michael Kors Crosby Handbag
Listing number: 38T2XCBT3L
eBay item number:162127242919
Seller: justintime06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162127242919
Comments: Also, is this bag overpriced?


----------



## cdtracing

Jerry Lakerton said:


> Hey fellas, Jerry here. I was thinking about purchasing this bag for my wife, however I would really like to make sure that this bag is the real deal. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Crosby Handbag
> Listing number: 38T2XCBT3L
> eBay item number:162127242919
> Seller: justintime06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162127242919
> Comments: Also, is this bag overpriced?



Hello, Jerry & welcome to the The Purse Forum.  I require a member to be active & have a minimum post count of 25 posts before I will give an evaluation.  I require this in order for new members to familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Once you have reached the required post count, I will be happy to evaluate the bag in question.  Just quote your original request along with clear pictures of the heat stamp, the interior made in country tag/date tag & white tag behind it.  Any reputable Ebay seller should have no problem giving you the requested pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## kuhoang

Hi authenticators, please help to authenticate this MK:

Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Elegant Ludlow Large Shoulder Tote Handbag
Listing number: 291805101557
Seller: lydiaiana_2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291805101557?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: we won this auction 
Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

kuhoang said:


> Hi authenticators, please help to authenticate this MK:
> 
> Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Elegant Ludlow Large Shoulder Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 291805101557
> Seller: lydiaiana_2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291805101557?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: we won this auction
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!


There are some necessary pictures I will need to see.  When your bag arrives, quote you original request & include clear, readable pictures of the interior lining & stitching, heat stamp, interior made in country/date tag, & white tag behind it. Thanks.


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> There are some necessary pictures I will need to see.  When your bag arrives, quote you original request & include clear, readable pictures of the interior lining & stitching, heat stamp, interior made in country/date tag, & white tag behind it. Thanks.


I will, thank you very much for looking into this for us!


----------



## cdtracing

kuhoang said:


> I will, thank you very much for looking into this for us!


Glad to help.


----------



## ScoutMinion

Please could someone help authenticate this for me? 

https://www.depop.com/en-gb/jamiejamjamjam/brand-new-with-tags-michael-97

I am interested in buying it but not if it's a fake :S


----------



## cdtracing

ScoutMinion said:


> Please could someone help authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://www.depop.com/en-gb/jamiejamjamjam/brand-new-with-tags-michael-97
> 
> I am interested in buying it but not if it's a fake :S



Hello & welcome to tPF.  I require that a member be active on the forum & have a minimum post count of 25 posts before I evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members will have the opportunity to familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  There is a world of information on this sight from bags to jewelry to food & health to tv & movies to makeup & the list goes on.  Just find threads & forums that interest you, post your comments & you will have your post count up in no time at all. Once you have reach the required post count, please quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate the bag in question at that time.  Please read the first post of this thread for the proper format to request an evaluation.  Thank you.


----------



## chinchin0710

cdtracing said:


> While I don't agree with the seller not being forth coming with pictures when requested, providing a picture of the heat stamp from another bag is total BS.  I don't see any red flags from the pictures that were provided, however.



Hi cdtracing,

I finally got the bag. Could you please have a look at the heat stamp of the dark purple Anabelle and this Cynthia small in Ballet? The Cynthia bag is also with me. I bought this directly from an oversea seller through a mutual friend, she only sells privately in the circle on an oversea chat app, that's why i don't have any links to provide. I'm sorry if that's not qualified for this topic. Thank you heaps cdtracing,


----------



## cdtracing

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> I finally got the bag. Could you please have a look at the heat stamp of the dark purple Anabelle and this Cynthia small in Ballet? The Cynthia bag is also with me. I bought this directly from an oversea seller through a mutual friend, she only sells privately in the circle on an oversea chat app, that's why i don't have any links to provide. I'm sorry if that's not qualified for this topic. Thank you heaps cdtracing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401914
> View attachment 3401916
> View attachment 3401920
> View attachment 3401921
> View attachment 3401922
> View attachment 3401923
> View attachment 3401924
> View attachment 3401925
> View attachment 3401928
> View attachment 3401929



Cynthia is authentic.  
Annabelle is authentic as well.


----------



## ScoutMinion

ScoutMinion said:


> Please could someone help authenticate this for me?
> 
> https://www.depop.com/en-gb/jamiejamjamjam/brand-new-with-tags-michael-97
> 
> I am interested in buying it but not if it's a fake :S


Okay, sorry here we go -->

Item Name (if you know it): Fulton Purse 


SERIAL NUMBER:
Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/en-gb/jamiejamjamjam/brand-new-with-tags-michael-97
Seller: jamiejamjamjam
Who took the pictures: Jamie
History of the bag: Brand new, bought from the Edinburgh MK store, never used and still has tags on. 
Comments:
I have attached the photo's as well just so it is easier to see. I have purchased it (i couldn't resist) and now i am praying it is authentic. Jamie is saying herself it is authentic and to me it looks it, but i just wanna make sure... Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

ScoutMinion said:


> Okay, sorry here we go -->
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fulton Purse
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/en-gb/jamiejamjamjam/brand-new-with-tags-michael-97
> Seller: jamiejamjamjam
> Who took the pictures: Jamie
> History of the bag: Brand new, bought from the Edinburgh MK store, never used and still has tags on.
> Comments:
> I have attached the photo's as well just so it is easier to see. I have purchased it (i couldn't resist) and now i am praying it is authentic. Jamie is saying herself it is authentic and to me it looks it, but i just wanna make sure... Thanks!
> View attachment 3401980
> View attachment 3401984
> View attachment 3401985
> View attachment 3401986
> View attachment 3401987
> View attachment 3401988



Good eye.  No worries...it's an authentic MK Fulton zip wristlet.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

I purchased this small jet set tote locally from a buy/sell site.  All looked well until I got home and realized that the round MK charm is backwards.  This was a red flag for me, but alas, I'm already home with it.  The zipper has ykk on the zipper mechanism, the stitching looks straight, it feels right.  Michael Kors is stamped in all the right places, even on the charm that is backwards.  Could this have been just an error in assembling?  Date code is made in Vietnam AV-1111. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

I will only do evaluations for active members with a post count of 25 & higher.  I require this so that new members will be able to familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an evaluation.  Once you post count has reach 25, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original post with clear readable pictures of any stamped hardware, zipper pulls, a full shot of the interior, the front, back, side & bottom of the bag.


----------



## shast911

Hi, can you please authenticate this for me?


Item: Selma Messenger Medium in Aquamarine
Listing number: 141756592225
Seller: kickdeal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141756592225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

shast911 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Selma Messenger Medium in Aquamarine
> Listing number: 141756592225
> Seller: kickdeal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141756592225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!



Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country tag/date tag & white tag behind it before saying 100%.  Seller should not have a problem providing you with the pictures.


----------



## shast911

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country tag/date tag & white tag behind it before saying 100%.  Seller should not have a problem providing you with the pictures.


Thanks for the quick reply! I just asked, so I'll post when I get the pictures.


----------



## ScoutMinion

cdtracing said:


> Good eye.  No worries...it's an authentic MK Fulton zip wristlet.


Ahh thank you so much! I am so relieved


----------



## andral5

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> I finally got the bag. Could you please have a look at the heat stamp of the dark purple Anabelle and this Cynthia small in Ballet? The Cynthia bag is also with me. I bought this directly from an oversea seller through a mutual friend, she only sells privately in the circle on an oversea chat app, that's why i don't have any links to provide. I'm sorry if that's not qualified for this topic. Thank you heaps cdtracing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401914
> View attachment 3401916
> View attachment 3401920
> View attachment 3401921
> View attachment 3401922
> View attachment 3401923
> View attachment 3401924
> View attachment 3401925
> View attachment 3401928
> View attachment 3401929



Oooh myyy, Anabelle in a color tdf!! Enjoy them both, two beauties!


----------



## shast911

This is the extra picture from the seller. Is it good enough? Kind of blurry.  Thanks!



cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country tag/date tag & white tag behind it before saying 100%.  Seller should not have a problem providing you with the pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

shast911 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Selma Messenger Medium in Aquamarine
> Listing number: 141756592225
> Seller: kickdeal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141756592225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Thanks!





shast911 said:


> View attachment 3403154
> 
> This is the extra picture from the seller. Is it good enough? Kind of blurry.  Thanks!



I can make it out.  It's authentic. Beautiful color!  Enjoy!


----------



## shast911

cdtracing said:


> I can make it out.  It's authentic. Beautiful color!  Enjoy!


Thanks so much!! I agree, the aquamarine is beautiful!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

ForeverPreppy said:


> View attachment 3402884
> View attachment 3402885
> View attachment 3402886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this small jet set tote locally from a buy/sell site.  All looked well until I got home and realized that the round MK charm is backwards.  This was a red flag for me, but alas, I'm already home with it.  The zipper has ykk on the zipper mechanism, the stitching looks straight, it feels right.  Michael Kors is stamped in all the right places, even on the charm that is backwards.  Could this have been just an error in assembling?  Date code is made in Vietnam AV-1111. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Do you have a link to the listing of this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

I'm having a little trouble with my connection to the site, today.  Lagging & wanting to double or triple my posts.  Sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## gigi56206080

Hello. I bought a Michael kors selma bag in colour Mandarin from a store in Bulgaria (a Michael kors one) but I have doubts about it authentixity because the leather does not smell like real leather to me not at all. I am thinking of returning it if it's not authentic but I want to make sure first. My doubts ate because Bulgaria is a really small country and very often the products that are inported are really poor quality and it's just that I am afraid I gave sth like 300 euros for a fake bag. I am attaching pictures. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

gigi56206080 said:


> Hello. I bought a Michael kors selma bag in colour Mandarin from a store in Bulgaria (a Michael kors one) but I have doubts about it authentixity because the leather does not smell like real leather to me not at all. I am thinking of returning it if it's not authentic but I want to make sure first. My doubts ate because Bulgaria is a really small country and very often the products that are inported are really poor quality and it's just that I am afraid I gave sth like 300 euros for a fake bag. I am attaching pictures. Thanks in advance.



Hello & welcome to TPF.  I require a member to be active & have a post count of at least 25 before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Once your post count has reached 25, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Please Quote your original request &  please read the 1st post of this thread for the format for requesting an evaluation.   I will also need to see a clear picture of the white tag behind the made in tag, a clear close up pic of the handles at the bag & of the heat stamp.  Thanks.


----------



## gigi56206080

Great way for making new members not coming back. Really don't see the point. So if I just rondomly reply to questions like "what do you think about saffiano leather" in 10 mins and i get 25 replies, you are going to help me? I thought that the forum was for helping each other but may be I was wrong. I thought the idea of someone being able to help you with sth you are struggling with is great but making you so sth in order to get a reply.. not really fair. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cdtracing

gigi56206080 said:


> Great way for making new members not coming back. Really don't see the point. So if I just rondomly reply to questions like "what do you think about saffiano leather" in 10 mins and i get 25 replies, you are going to help me? I thought that the forum was for helping each other but may be I was wrong. I thought the idea of someone being able to help you with sth you are struggling with is great but making you so sth in order to get a reply.. not really fair. Thanks anyway.



I'm sorry you feel this way & in no way was my comment meant to offend.  I prefer to evaluate bags for active members who participate & contribute on the forum as opposed to people who just join for a free evaluation or sellers who want their bags evaluated for free instead of paying for one as a cost of doing business.  Perhaps you should try an outside service like ******************.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gigi56206080 said:


> Great way for making new members not coming back. Really don't see the point. So if I just rondomly reply to questions like "what do you think about saffiano leather" in 10 mins and i get 25 replies, you are going to help me? I thought that the forum was for helping each other but may be I was wrong. I thought the idea of someone being able to help you with sth you are struggling with is great but making you so sth in order to get a reply.. not really fair. Thanks anyway.





These are the established rules in MK forum. Cdtracing spends her quality time evaluating these bags for *free.*  We all appreciate hers and all the authenticators time they take to do this service for us. Spending a little time around the forum and making 25 posts.. is that really too much to ask? [emoji848]


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> These are the established rules in MK forum. Cdtracing spends her quality time evaluating these bags for *free.*  We all appreciate hers and all the authenticators time they take to do this service for us. Spending a little time around the forum and making 25 posts.. is that really too much to ask?


Thank you, BeachBagGal.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, BeachBagGal.


I agree


----------



## cdtracing

Blueeysboi said:


> View attachment 3394921
> View attachment 3394923
> View attachment 3394924
> View attachment 3394925
> View attachment 3394930
> View attachment 3394927
> View attachment 3394928
> View attachment 3394929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: *Michael Kors Canvas Hand Bag Purse*
> Listing number: 182184323728
> Seller: games_n_collectibles
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182184323728?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Hi
> 
> I just purchased this off of ebay, I have a few Michael Kors Bags myself that are authentic but I usually buy tote bags and so thats why I wanted to see if anyone could help me authenticate this on here because I usually don't buy this style of bags and I dont know if its authentic or not it looks pretty good, I just have to wait to get it to see if it has the plastic tab inside, but usually the bags i have have the MK logo inside of it and this is canvas? I think.
> 
> Please look at the pictures and help me authenticate this bag and if you know the name of the bag can you let me know? the only reason i am a little skeptical about it is cause all my other Michale kors bags have the Michael Kors logo charm that hangs from it, not sure if the person lost it or what, please give me some feedback, i can have more pictures when the item comes because the seller just shipped it thanks



This bag is authentic.  It's an older canvas bag you don't see much anymore.  Most were off white canvas with the logo & leather trim/handles in color.  I believe this is from an early resort line.


----------



## Honeybe123

Hi, could you please take a look at this bag for me.

Name, Michael Kors grey Sutton
Number, 201620842607
Seller, beb2034

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...qauMbp6Tzw8IfI9tByfaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> View attachment 3405466
> View attachment 3405467
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please take a look at this bag for me.
> 
> Name, Michael Kors grey Sutton
> Number, 201620842607
> Seller, beb2034
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-grey-Sutton-Handbag-/201620842607?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=VhVzCNqauMbp6Tzw8IfI9tByfaU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you in advance.



It's good, Honeybe123.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When requesting extra pictures, please request a clear picture of the heat stamp if one is not provided in the listing.


----------



## cdtracing

ForeverPreppy said:


> View attachment 3402884
> View attachment 3402885
> View attachment 3402886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this small jet set tote locally from a buy/sell site.  All looked well until I got home and realized that the round MK charm is backwards.  This was a red flag for me, but alas, I'm already home with it.  The zipper has ykk on the zipper mechanism, the stitching looks straight, it feels right.  Michael Kors is stamped in all the right places, even on the charm that is backwards.  Could this have been just an error in assembling?  Date code is made in Vietnam AV-1111. Thanks!




I have been researching this bag so sorry for the late reply. There are a few things that caused me initial concern like the hang tag logo on backwards along with a few other things.  I have done some intensive research & while I have determined some things about the bag are correct, there are some things that still look off from the pictures provide.  The logo charm on the hang tag is a big no-no  & the stamping on it does not look as crisp as it should.  From the pictures provide, I cannot say one way or the other with this bag.  Like I said, a lot of things are correct for this bag but there are some others that are just off.  Sorry.  I'm still on the fence with this one.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It's good, Honeybe123.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When requesting extra pictures, please request a clear picture of the heat stamp if one is not provided in the listing.


 

Woop  thank you. Is the colour pearl grey do you know? 
Okie I shall do, I normally ask but I must of forgotten in my excitement .


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> Woop  thank you. Is the colour pearl grey do you know?
> Okie I shall do, I normally ask but I must of forgotten in my excitement .



It does look like Pearl Grey in some of the pictures.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> It does look like Pearl Grey in some of the pictures.



Thank you for your help .


----------



## ForeverPreppy

cdtracing said:


> I have been researching this bag so sorry for the late reply. There are a few things that caused me initial concern like the hang tag logo on backwards along with a few other things.  I have done some intensive research & while I have determined some things about the bag are correct, there are some things that still look off from the pictures provide.  The logo charm on the hang tag is a big no-no  & the stamping on it does not look as crisp as it should.  From the pictures provide, I cannot say one way or the other with this bag.  Like I said, a lot of things are correct for this bag but there are some others that are just off.  Sorry.  I'm still on the fence with this one.



No problem and thank you for your reply. I had the larger tote (which I sold and regret terribly), and the quality of this small is just as good.  It feels right.  It looks right.  That hang tag logo surprised me because I didn't notice it was backwards and unless you stare at it, it isn't obvious. I am thinking it was just a simple human error when assembling.  I don't know.  All else looked good to me.  Thank you again.


----------



## cdtracing

ForeverPreppy said:


> No problem and thank you for your reply. I had the larger tote (which I sold and regret terribly), and the quality of this small is just as good.  It feels right.  It looks right.  That hang tag logo surprised me because I didn't notice it was backwards and unless you stare at it, it isn't obvious. I am thinking it was just a simple human error when assembling.  I don't know.  All else looked good to me.  Thank you again.



I'm leaning toward it being authentic, but that hangtag would have been something QC would have caught.  It's not like it's a misplaced stitch.


----------



## chinchin0710

Thank you cdtracing !


----------



## annefwee

Hi, can you please check this bag for me from 2 different sellers:



Item:Michael Kors Fulton Leather Large Crossbody Bag
Listing number:
Seller: birds*computer, 
Link: (1)  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...491575?hash=item2ef119bd77:g:bbMAAOSw0vBUijhc
                   (2) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...LLET-LUGGAGE-BROWN-LEATHER-188-/162077926070?

Comments: My local store has one left but it's a display stock. There is not even a tag attached (only a hand written one). There is a bit of mark on it too (that I believe can be cleaned). It is reduced at 30%. If it's 50% off I will get it. I have asked them if they can reduce it further but the answer is no. I rather spend the same amount getting brand new from online. However there is risk of it being fake. From the description they all sound authentic and I know from outlet in US these bags can be purchased at a very low price when on sale. Hopefully these bags are authentic 

Thanks heaps,

Anne


----------



## cdtracing

annefwee said:


> Hi, can you please check this bag for me from 2 different sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:Michael Kors Fulton Leather Large Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller: birds*computer,
> Link: (1)  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...491575?hash=item2ef119bd77:g:bbMAAOSw0vBUijhc
> (2) http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-MICH...LLET-LUGGAGE-BROWN-LEATHER-188-/162077926070?
> 
> Comments: My local store has one left but it's a display stock. There is not even a tag attached (only a hand written one). There is a bit of mark on it too (that I believe can be cleaned). It is reduced at 30%. If it's 50% off I will get it. I have asked them if they can reduce it further but the answer is no. I rather spend the same amount getting brand new from online. However there is risk of it being fake. From the description they all sound authentic and I know from outlet in US these bags can be purchased at a very low price when on sale. Hopefully these bags are authentic
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> 
> Anne



Both listings lack pictures of the heat stamp,  of the made in country/date tag, & style code tag.  Will need to see clear readable pics of these tags.


----------



## annefwee

cdtracing said:


> Both listings lack pictures of the heat stamp,  of the made in country/date tag, & style code tag.  Will need to see clear readable pics of these tags.



Thank you so much for the prompt replies. I will contact them.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this MK bag?
From a local thrift store…my photos…I have no other info.
Approx. 14" w x 10"h x 3"d. Strap 13" to buckles on sides.
Any info like name, style # and age is always appreciated…thanks in advance!


----------



## ForeverPreppy

cdtracing said:


> I'm leaning toward it being authentic, but that hangtag would have been something QC would have caught.  It's not like it's a misplaced stitch.


Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this MK bag?
> From a local thrift store…my photos…I have no other info.
> Approx. 14" w x 10"h x 3"d. Strap 13" to buckles on sides.
> Any info like name, style # and age is always appreciated…thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407099
> View attachment 3407100
> View attachment 3407101
> View attachment 3407102
> View attachment 3407103
> View attachment 3407104
> View attachment 3407105
> View attachment 3407106
> View attachment 3407107



This is an authentic vintage Michael Kors crescent hobo shoulder bag.  It was made before date tags were added & is definitely pre-2005...I would say around the year 2000.  I have seen this bag on a couple of occasions & it came with the MK hangtag logo.  Unfortunately, I don't know the name of this one.  I have searched all my catalogs & reference material but have not found this one.  Sorry.  It's a really well made bag.


----------



## lluuccka

Today I received this Karlie Large Messenger, but I'm not sure if it!s authentic. Everything looks fine to me except I cannot find datacode and strap looks little bit longer than I found in internet. It looks like real smooth leather. Hardware is MK quality.


----------



## lluuccka

More pictures of inside and only tag I found inside. I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## cdtracing

^^^ I'm not sure about that tag.  Are there any tags anywhere in the bag?  Can the lining be pulled out to look?  Some of these tags are very small & hard to find.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> ^^^ I'm not sure about that tag.  Are there any tags anywhere in the bag?  Can the lining be pulled out to look?  Some of these tags are very small & hard to find.


Here it is ... I searched many times, in every small pocket, everywhere and really nothing - no tag besides the black one says Made in China from both sides.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic vintage Michael Kors crescent hobo shoulder bag.  It was made before date tags were added & is definitely pre-2005...I would say around the year 2000.  I have seen this bag on a couple of occasions & it came with the MK hangtag logo.  Unfortunately, I don't know the name of this one.  I have searched all my catalogs & reference material but have not found this one.  Sorry.  It's a really well made bag.



Thank you cdtracing for your time and expertise, as always! It's a lovely bag and looks even better after a bubble bath!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Here it is ... I searched many times, in every small pocket, everywhere and really nothing - no tag besides the black one says Made in China from both sides.
> View attachment 3407385



The tag does cause concern.  I have sent your pictures to someone who may have some thoughts on this tag. I'm now waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> The tag does cause concern.  I have sent your pictures to someone who may have some thoughts on this tag. I'm now waiting to hear back from them.


Thank you, you're the best! Everything else looks good


----------



## cdtracing

I have received back the information I need.  I think this bag is a *super fake*.  While everything looks good & correct on this bag, this style came out 2014-2015 & should have the normal style made in country tag/date tag.  The made in country tag on this particular bag just says made in China on both sides & is incorrect.  While MK has started making some changes in his interior tags, this is not one of them & the Karlie was debuted before he start making those changes.  I hope the seller will take returns but if not, you should be covered by Ebay buyer protection.


----------



## jojon21

I concur with cdtracing that your Karlie Large Shoulder Bag is a superfake. I own this bag in peanut so for comparison sake, most aspects of the bag look good BUT the tag is incorrect and it lacks the correct Made in Country tag with style number. Hopefully you have buyer protection on the site you purchased on!


----------



## Suz82

Hello lovely ladies.

Well I won this beautiful dusty rose studed medium Selma messenger, buyer said New with tags removed but not used. There's not a mark on it anywhere. Can you take a look at these pictures and help me sleep easy tonight . Inside tag reads 30T3GSMM2L  made in Indonesia AI- 1510[emoji28]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thanks for you time xx


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Well I won this beautiful dusty rose studed medium Selma messenger, buyer said New with tags removed but not used. There's not a mark on it anywhere. Can you take a look at these pictures and help me sleep easy tonight . Inside tag reads 30T3GSMM2L  made in Indonesia AI- 1510[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408331
> View attachment 3408332
> View attachment 3408333
> View attachment 3408334
> View attachment 3408335
> View attachment 3408336
> 
> 
> Thanks for you time xx



I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country/date tag, style code tag, & interior lining along with a link to the auction where you bought the bag.  Thanks.


----------



## Suz82

Ok Thankyou, will as soon as I'm home [emoji4]


----------



## chasy093

Hi, can you have a look at this bag for me?
Thanks in advance!

Name: Michael Kors Large Jet Set Travel Tote
Seller: private


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hi, can you have a look at this bag for me?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Large Jet Set Travel Tote
> Seller: private









 for the clear pictures.  This bag is authentic.  FYI...please read post #1 of this thread for the proper format for requesting an evaluation & load you pictures as full view instead of thumbnail for easier viewing.  Thanks.


----------



## kuhoang

kuhoang said:


> Hi authenticators, please help to authenticate this MK:
> 
> Item: MICHAEL Michael Kors Elegant Ludlow Large Shoulder Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 291805101557
> Seller: lydiaiana_2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291805101557?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: we won this auction
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!


Thanks again cdtracing, very appreciated your help on this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got the bag, and here are the required pictures:


----------



## cdtracing

Absolutely authentic!!  Great bag, by the way!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for such clear pictures!!


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> Absolutely authentic!!  Great bag, by the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for such clear pictures!!


Thank you cdtracing!


----------



## Suz82

Duplicate post


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country/date tag, style code tag, & interior lining along with a link to the auction where you bought the bag.  Thanks.



Here's the additional info

Seller abelchris2010
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282095916850 

Thankyou again


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409686
> View attachment 3409687
> 
> 
> Here's the additional info
> 
> Seller abelchris2010
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282095916850
> 
> Thankyou again


It's authentic, Suz82!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the clear pics! Love the combination of the studs with the color!!


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Suz82!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the clear pics! Love the combination of the studs with the color!!



Thankyou so much for your time! I can start to use her now! [emoji16]


----------



## chasy093

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors Large Selma please? Thanks in advance!

Link (if available): N/A
Seller: private seller
Who took the pictures: seller
History of the bag: brand new
Comment: Everything seems ok for me but not sure if it is Authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors Large Selma please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> Comment: Everything seems ok for me but not sure if it is Authentic?


Need to see clear full picture of interior & stitching at the pockets.


----------



## chasy093

cdtracing said:


> Need to see clear full picture of interior & stitching at the pockets.


Here are the additional pictures. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors Large Selma please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> Comment: Everything seems ok for me but not sure if it is Authentic?





chasy093 said:


> Here are the additional pictures. Thank you.



It's authentic. Thank you for the clear pictures.   Enjoy!


----------



## chasy093

Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

You're very welcome.


----------



## balletdune

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors Ava Extra Small please? Thanks in advance

Link (if available): N/A
Seller: private seller
Who took the pictures: I myself
History of the bag: brand new
Comment: It looks okay overall. Came with a care card, pricetag but a plain dustbag. Made in Vietnam


----------



## cdtracing

balletdune said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Michael Kors Ava Extra Small please? Thanks in advance
> 
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: private seller
> Who took the pictures: I myself
> History of the bag: brand new
> Comment: It looks okay overall. Came with a care card, pricetag but a plain dustbag. Made in Vietnam


It's authentic.  Next time, please post your pics as full instead of thumbnail so the viewing will be easier to read plus a full straight shot of the white style code tag instead of angled on one would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## balletdune

Dear  Cdtracing,
I apologize. I couldn't figured out how to attached several images in 1 post. So I thought instead of posting pictures it'd better if I collaged them.

Thanks a lot! =)


----------



## cdtracing

balletdune said:


> Dear  Cdtracing,
> I apologize. I couldn't figured out how to attached several images in 1 post. So I thought instead of posting pictures it'd better if I collaged them.
> 
> Thanks a lot! =)


It's fine.  We're all getting use to the new format & upgrades of the new site.  I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 was still able to enlarge the pictures in order to see enough to evaluate you bag.  Just make sure when you do upload pics, they are not upside down.  (The white style code was upside down & more difficult to read.)  It's all good & we are all learning.


----------



## Gingvee

I apologize if I've posted this in the wrong forum. I'm new here and just wanted some sound advice. I'm trying to authenticate a Michael kors purse that I've purchased. Here is what I've noticed. 
1. The lining is soft, yet firm. It is almost the same color with the Logo showing a slight sheen to it. 
2. The zippers do not say YKK (which I'm aware they don't always use) but instead it has a 'B' on the side. The other zipper has a 'C.'
3. The chain on the bag is actual metal as it stuck strongly to a magnet. 
4. I've seen this exact bag with the 'Michael kors' signature on the feet, but mine doesn't have it. I've also seen plenty that don't have it. 
5. The QR code is too small to scan, but it does have a serial number. (Not sure where I could check that.)

Here are some pictures. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gingvee

Side note*

This purse is the 'jacquard'


----------



## cdtracing

Gingvee said:


> I apologize if I've posted this in the wrong forum. I'm new here and just wanted some sound advice. I'm trying to authenticate a Michael kors purse that I've purchased. Here is what I've noticed.
> 1. The lining is soft, yet firm. It is almost the same color with the Logo showing a slight sheen to it.
> 2. The zippers do not say YKK (which I'm aware they don't always use) but instead it has a 'B' on the side. The other zipper has a 'C.'
> 3. The chain on the bag is actual metal as it stuck strongly to a magnet.
> 4. I've seen this exact bag with the 'Michael kors' signature on the feet, but mine doesn't have it. I've also seen plenty that don't have it.
> 5. The QR code is too small to scan, but it does have a serial number. (Not sure where I could check that.)
> 
> Here are some pictures. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Hello &  to TPF & the Michael Kors forum.  First off, I require a member be active on the site & have a minimum of 25 post count before I evaluate a bag.  I require this so the new members have time to familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  The site has been revamped & updated so there have been some changes.  There's a wealth of information on this site about all kinds of different subjects.  You just have to check out different threads & post on them.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  I will need to see* clear, readable* pics of:
Front, side, bottom of the bag.
close up of any stamped hardware & of the feet
full shot of the interior of the bag & close up shot of interior stitching & lining
the Made in Country tag (both sides) along with the style code tag.  Important that these are readable & not fuzzy.
Clear readable pics of any MK paperwork, care card, retail tag, ect.
Heat stamp if applicable.
Link to sale if possible or where you bought the bag from.

Pictures are best not sent as a collage & are individually loaded as full pics, not thumbnail.

Thanks.


----------



## Bootlover07

Can someone please authenticate my new medium Selma? I copied the listing and included pics of the inside. Thanks! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172261446094


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate my new medium Selma? I copied the listing and included pics of the inside. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172261446094
> 
> View attachment 3415394
> View attachment 3415396
> View attachment 3415397
> View attachment 3415398
> View attachment 3415399
> View attachment 3415400
> View attachment 3415401



It's authentic, Bootlover07!!!  Isn't Mandarin such a fun color?!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Bootlover07!!!  Isn't Mandarin such a fun color?!



Aaaah thank you!!!!! I've been so excited for this bag, I was so hoping it was authentic! I've been dying for something in this color and I adore it in the Selma! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Aaaah thank you!!!!! I've been so excited for this bag, I was so hoping it was authentic! I've been dying for something in this color and I adore it in the Selma! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Congratulations with your new find!!  Enjoy!


----------



## red.doll

What are the things to look for when buying authentic michael kors? Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

red.doll said:


> What are the things to look for when buying authentic michael kors? Thanks



Hi, Red.doll.   When buying an authentic Michael Kors, you look for quality in the material, the stitching, & the assembly of the item as you would with any purchase of a higher priced item.  I'm sorry that I cannot give you specific things to look for but it is a standard policy of tPF to not divulge what makes a bag authentic or counterfeit since there are numerous things that need to be examined in order to evaluate a bag.  Counterfeiters read this site & any information we give out on the forum as to what will make a bag authentic will only aid them in their efforts to make better fakes.  We do not want to help counterfeiters in their illegal activities, especially with the emergence of the Super Fakes of all the designers in all catagories.


----------



## hollymable

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Michael Kors Selby Medium Messenger
Listing number:
311558139162
Seller: kickdeal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...139162?hash=item488a4fed1a:g:2zwAAOSwWTRW1kvm
Comments:
Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

hollymable said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Item: Michael Kors Selby Medium Messenger
> Listing number:
> 311558139162
> Seller: kickdeal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...139162?hash=item488a4fed1a:g:2zwAAOSwWTRW1kvm
> Comments:
> Thank you!



Hello, Hollymable.  It's an authentic MK Selby crossbody messenger!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## hollymable

Yay! Thank you for the prompt reply!


----------



## cdtracing

hollymable said:


> Yay! Thank you for the prompt reply!



You're welcome!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Selma Saffiano Crossbody Bag (Medium) Dark Pink
Listing number: 252476274486
Seller: antonia.benfield_123
Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252476274486
Comments: Please help me identify this MK Selma. I've attached two more photos the seller sent me. If there are any more photos or more information required I will get it from the seller.

Thanks so much.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Saffiano Crossbody Bag (Medium) Dark Pink
> Listing number: 252476274486
> Seller: antonia.benfield_123
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252476274486
> Comments: Please help me identify this MK Selma. I've attached two more photos the seller sent me. If there are any more photos or more information required I will get it from the seller.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3421402
> View attachment 3421403



Will need to see a clearer picture of the interior & of the heat stamp.


----------



## Macie x

Item: *NEW* Genuine Michael Kors large Selma Navy Handbag Bag Messenger Tote RRP:£330
eBay item number: 152173583655
Seller: monashafiei (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/monashafiei?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152173583655 
Comments: Hi, great forum! Would someone please be able to verify is this item is genuine from the pictures shown?
Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Macie x said:


> Item: *NEW* Genuine Michael Kors large Selma Navy Handbag Bag Messenger Tote RRP:£330
> eBay item number: 152173583655
> Seller: monashafiei (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/monashafiei?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152173583655
> Comments: Hi, great forum! Would someone please be able to verify is this item is genuine from the pictures shown?
> Thank you.



Hello &  to the MK forum on tPF.  This listing stated that it's ended & the seller is away until July 31st.  I will only evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format. Please participate on the forum by finding threads on subjects that interest you & comment on them.  It will be no time before you have your post count up.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag then.  Please read the 1st post of this thread as  I will also need to see a clear readable picture of the style code tag located behind the interior made in country tag. Thanks.


----------



## Macie x

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the MK forum on tPF.  This listing stated that it's ended & the seller is away until July 31st.  I will only evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format. Please participate on the forum by finding threads on subjects that interest you & comment on them.  It will be no time before you have your post count up.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag then.  Please read the 1st post of this thread as  I will also need to see a clear readable picture of the style code tag located behind the interior made in country tag. Thanks.



Thanks for your reply, the item ended because I purchased the bag as I'm covered by eBay money back and my credit card company and thought I'd go ahead as the bag looked okay (to me anyway). The seller had a lot of previous items that were MK with good feedback, but just wanted to double check after finding this forum to give me peace of mind.
I will participate on other posts and get back to you.
Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

Macie x said:


> Thanks for your reply, the item ended because I purchased the bag as I'm covered by eBay money back and my credit card company and thought I'd go ahead as the bag looked okay (to me anyway). The seller had a lot of previous items that were MK with good feedback, but just wanted to double check after finding this forum to give me peace of mind.
> I will participate on other posts and get back to you.
> Thanks again.



Once you receive the bag, post the necessary pictures listed in the 1st post of this thread & I will be happy to authenticate it for you.


----------



## Aysha11

Item:  NWT MICHAEL KORS Dark Red FULTON Quilt Small Leather CROSSBODY Messenger Bag
Listing number:  381711274370


Seller: tambaytoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/38171127437...381711274370.N101.S1.R1.TR10&autorefresh=true
Please help me authenticate this item.


For more images:
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...6938,814506940&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Item:  NWT MICHAEL KORS Dark Red FULTON Quilt Small Leather CROSSBODY Messenger Bag
> Listing number:  381711274370
> 
> 
> Seller: tambaytoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381711274370?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l6345&_trkparms=gh1g=I381711274370.N101.S1.R1.TR10&autorefresh=true
> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> 
> For more images:
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...6938,814506940&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


Will need to see clear pictures of interior of bag, the heat stamp, the lining, stitching, made in country tag, &  style code tag.  The listing says new with tags so I will also need to see a picture of the tags.   The required pictures are listed in the 1st post of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see clear pictures of interior of bag, the heat stamp, the lining, stitching, made in country tag, &  style code tag.  The listing says new with tags so I will also need to see a picture of the tags.   The required pictures are listed in the 1st post of this thread. Thanks.



Thanks for your reply.

The leather looks wrinkled and I have checked few other listings. They also looks same except few  colors. Why is that so?


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The leather looks wrinkled and I have checked few other listings. They also looks same except few  colors. Why is that so?



It's soft leather & the bag is quilted.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see a clearer picture of the interior & of the heat stamp.


Thank you so much.  The seller has sent me these two photos.


----------



## lapkriciosaule

Hello guys. Please help me authenticate this bag. I would be very thankful for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Saffiano Crossbody Bag (Medium) Dark Pink
> Listing number: 252476274486
> Seller: antonia.benfield_123
> Link: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252476274486
> Comments: Please help me identify this MK Selma. I've attached two more photos the seller sent me. If there are any more photos or more information required I will get it from the seller.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3421402
> View attachment 3421403





Oooh...Shoes said:


> Thank you so much.  The seller has sent me these two photos.
> 
> View attachment 3422395
> View attachment 3422396



It's authentic, Oooh...Shoes.  Love the color!!


----------



## cdtracing

lapkriciosaule said:


> Hello guys. Please help me authenticate this bag. I would be very thankful for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422400



Hello &  to the MK Forum.  I will evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so new members will have the opportunity to familiarize themselves with the forum & it's format.  Please avail yourself of the different forums & threads.  Find what interests you & post on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time at all.   Please read the 1st post of this thread for the list of required pictures & format to request an evaluation.  Once you have your post count up, quote your original request & add any additional pictures & information.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Thanks.


----------



## lapkriciosaule

lapkriciosaule said:


> Hello guys. Please help me authenticate this bag. I would be very thankful for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422400


@cdtracing I did what you asked please can you help me now to authenticate this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

lapkriciosaule said:


> @cdtracing I did what you asked please can you help me now to authenticate this bag?



It's authentic.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Oooh...Shoes.  Love the color!!


Thank you so much. I hope I get it  I love the colour too, its what drew my attention to it. I have the same bag in the colour Luggage and love it, can fit so much in it


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> It's soft leather & the bag is quilted.



I am interested in buying the red color. But all of them looks like that. Other colors like grey and blossom leather looks smooth.
Is it good idea to buy the wrinkled one?


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> I am interested in buying the red color. But all of them looks like that. Other colors like grey and blossom leather looks smooth.
> Is it good idea to buy the wrinkled one?



I've seen some where the leather is smooth & some where the leather is a little "wrinkled".  The leather is a soft leather.  It really depends on what you want.  If you're worried about the wrinkled leather, you may be happier with one with the smooth leather.
This thread is for authenticating bags & we try to keep chatting to a minimum so authentication requests don't get lost.  If you're really worried, you can start a new thread asking the ladies on the forum for their opinions, experiences, & advise.  I'm sure they will be happy to help you with their knowledge & experiences.  Many own some of the quilted leather styles.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hello Tpfrs,

Please identify this Michael Kors handbag. I bought it a few weeks ago at the goodwill outlet for $2. I will be keeping it for  myself not to resell. Looks like it may be from his luxury line. Thank you all in advance for any help. I cannot locate a similar bag.


----------



## cdtracing

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3423874
> 
> 
> Hello Tpfrs,
> 
> Please identify this Michael Kors handbag. I bought it a few weeks ago at the goodwill outlet for $2. I will be keeping it for  myself not to resell. Looks like it may be from his luxury line. Thank you all in advance for any help. I cannot locate a similar bag.



This looks like the Michael Kors Hadley Shoulder Tote.  Please note....*this is the Authenticate This Michael Kors thread*, not the ID Please help me IDENTIFY this Michael Kors thread.  In the future, please be sure to post inquiries of identification in the correct thread.  This keeps the AT thread from being cluttered & evaluation requests from getting overlooked.


----------



## lemonopi

Hello TPFrs
can you help me to authenticate this bag ? it's will be my first MK, so i'm worried about this bag. 

Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Selma


SERIAL NUMBER: AP- 1406
Link (if available):-
Seller: my friend
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: second handed 
Comments:my friend want to sell this bag to me, she said this is authentic but she said she lost the card and doesn't have the tag as well, so i'm kinda worry this is fake, but i think the bag  material and Quality was quite good, but kinda worries about the gold zipper inside, i think it's should came up with red zipper as well? 










i hope you can help me.

thanks.


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see clear pictures of interior of bag, the heat stamp, the lining, stitching, made in country tag, &  style code tag.  The listing says new with tags so I will also need to see a picture of the tags.   The required pictures are listed in the 1st post of this thread. Thanks.




These are the images sent by the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> These are the images sent by the seller.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429576
> View attachment 3429577
> View attachment 3429578
> View attachment 3429579
> View attachment 3429581



It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

lemonopi said:


> Hello TPFrs
> can you help me to authenticate this bag ? it's will be my first MK, so i'm worried about this bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: AP- 1406
> Link (if available):-
> Seller: my friend
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: second handed
> Comments:my friend want to sell this bag to me, she said this is authentic but she said she lost the card and doesn't have the tag as well, so i'm kinda worry this is fake, but i think the bag  material and Quality was quite good, but kinda worries about the gold zipper inside, i think it's should came up with red zipper as well?
> 
> View attachment 3429491
> View attachment 3429492
> View attachment 3429493
> View attachment 3429494
> View attachment 3429495
> View attachment 3429496
> View attachment 3429497
> View attachment 3429498
> 
> i hope you can help me.
> 
> thanks.



Could you post a picture of the interior pockets stitching....a full frontal shot of both corners & center?  Also, do you know if this is a large or a medium?  Can you give me the measurements of the length of the bag at the bottom, the height, & the depth or width?   Thanks.


----------



## Evertila

The seller is insisting this is authentic. Please help.


----------



## Stephg

Evertila said:


> View attachment 3430149
> View attachment 3430150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is insisting this is authentic. Please help.



Pretty sure I just reported that listing for being fake.


----------



## cdtracing

Evertila said:


> View attachment 3430149
> View attachment 343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is insisting this is authentic. Please help.



*Please read the 1st post of this thread for the rules, format, information, & required pictures to request an evaluation*.  I cannot evaluate a bag from 2 pictures.  The pictures you posted are grainy & unclear.  There is no link to the sale of this bag.  Please note...I am not on Instagram so I do not evaluate bags listed on Instagram.  Nor do I evaluate bags on sites that require I join in order to see the listing.


----------



## Macie x

Macie x said:


> Item: *NEW* Genuine Michael Kors large Selma Navy Handbag Bag Messenger Tote RRP:£330
> eBay item number: 152173583655
> Seller: monashafiei (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/monashafiei?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152173583655
> Comments: Hi, great forum! Would someone please be able to verify is this item is genuine from the pictures shown?
> Thank you.



Hi I'm back!
Received the bag yesterday, please see the requested pics


----------



## cdtracing

Macie x said:


> Hi I'm back!
> Received the bag yesterday, please see the requested pics



I don't see any extra pictures.


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Macie x said:


> Hi I'm back!
> Received the bag yesterday, please see the requested pics



It's authentic, Hun.    And we're bag twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a large Selma in Navy, too!


----------



## Macie x

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Hun.    And we're bag twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Selma in Navy, too!



Yay! Thanks
Great style also btw


----------



## lemonopi

cdtracing said:


> Could you post a picture of the interior pockets stitching....a full frontal shot of both corners & center?  Also, do you know if this is a large or a medium?  Can you give me the measurements of the length of the bag at the bottom, the height, & the depth or width?   Thanks.



It's selma Large. 
Long: 33cm 
Wide: 12.5cm
Height: 26.5 cm 

I will attach the pict down below.








Thankyou.


----------



## cdtracing

lemonopi said:


> Hello TPFrs
> can you help me to authenticate this bag ? it's will be my first MK, so i'm worried about this bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: AP- 1406
> Link (if available):-
> Seller: my friend
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: second handed
> Comments:my friend want to sell this bag to me, she said this is authentic but she said she lost the card and doesn't have the tag as well, so i'm kinda worry this is fake, but i think the bag  material and Quality was quite good, but kinda worries about the gold zipper inside, i think it's should came up with red zipper as well?
> 
> View attachment 3429491
> View attachment 3429492
> View attachment 3429493
> View attachment 3429494
> View attachment 3429495
> View attachment 3429496
> View attachment 3429497
> View attachment 3429498
> 
> i hope you can help me.
> 
> thanks.





lemonopi said:


> It's selma Large.
> Long: 33cm
> Wide: 12.5cm
> Height: 26.5 cm
> 
> I will attach the pict down below.
> View attachment 3430816
> View attachment 3430817
> View attachment 3430818
> View attachment 3430819
> View attachment 3430820
> View attachment 3430821
> 
> 
> Thankyou.



There is a lot about this bag that is correct but there are some things about it that really bother me.  One is the handle.  I have never seen a rolled handle wrinkle & pucker like this one with the exception of one that was heavily used & the interior material was broken in several places. Two is the interior stitching .  It's sloppy & missing some MK details.  Three is that it's missing a key interior tag.   Because of this, I cannot say for certain this is authentic.  I'm sorry.


----------



## lemonopi

cdtracing said:


> There is a lot about this bag that is correct but there are some things about it that really bother me.  One is the handle.  I have never seen a rolled handle wrinkle & pucker like this one with the exception of one that was heavily used & the interior material was broken in several places. Two is the interior stitching .  It's sloppy & missing some MK details.  Three is that it's missing a key interior tag.   Because of this, I cannot say for certain this is authentic.  I'm sorry.



That's what i thought. A few things in this bag was really correct, but some other looks suspicious. Maybe this is a really good quality of counterfeit. 
Thanks so much for your opinion, i almost buy this bag and lost my money. I Should be more carefull buying second handed bag [emoji27]


----------



## cdtracing

lemonopi said:


> That's what i thought. A few things in this bag was really correct, but some other looks suspicious. Maybe this is a really good quality of counterfeit.
> Thanks so much for your opinion, i almost buy this bag and lost my money. I Should be more carefull buying second handed bag [emoji27]



I recommend having any bag that you're considering purchasing authenticated before you buy....either here on TPF or through a paid third party authentication service. This goes for any brand of designer handbag.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this MK wallet?
From a local thrift…my pics.
Approx. 7.625"w x 4"h x 1"d closed.
Style # C-1004, is there a name & age? This isn't really lizard, right? Just embossed leather?
	

		
			
		

		
	








As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## AmberDiLucchio

Hi there! I am new here and wanting to have a bag authenticated. I have a few pics. This will be my first Michael Kors.


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this MK wallet?
> From a local thrift…my pics.
> Approx. 7.625"w x 4"h x 1"d closed.
> Style # C-1004, is there a name & age? This isn't really lizard, right? Just embossed leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432061
> View attachment 3432062
> View attachment 3432063
> View attachment 3432064
> View attachment 3432065
> View attachment 3432066
> 
> As always, thanks in advance!



This is an authentic Fulton Carryall Wallet.  It's MMF Outlet wallet & is embossed python, not lizard.  This is about 6 yrs old; made in 2010. Thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## cdtracing

AmberDiLucchio said:


> View attachment 3432068
> View attachment 3432069
> View attachment 3432070
> View attachment 3432072
> View attachment 3432073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am new here and wanting to have a bag authenticated. I have a few pics. This will be my first Michael Kors.



Hello &  to the MK forum.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an authentication.  I require that a member be active on the forum & has a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members have the opportunity to familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  There is a ton of information on this site & on all the different forums.  Please explore the site, find threads you find of interest & post on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  Once your post count is up, I will be happy to authenticate your bag.  Just quote your original request & add any clear additional pictures that may be needed.  The list on necessary pictures is in the 1st post of this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Fulton Carryall Wallet.  It's MMF Outlet wallet & is embossed python, not lizard.  This is about 6 yrs old; made in 2010. Thanks for the great pics!!



YAY…thanks for your always-quick response and additional info…Pretty cool for $1, huh?


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> YAY…thanks for your always-quick response and additional info…Pretty cool for $1, huh?



A dollar????  That's an exceptional deal.    From your pics, it looks to be in good shape with only the logo a little scratched & worn.  This style originally retailed for around $138.00.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> A dollar????  That's an exceptional deal.    From your pics, it looks to be in good shape with only the logo a little scratched & worn.  This style originally retailed for around $138.00.



Actually it was marked $2, but it was 50% off day…LOL!!! It is in lovely shape except for the logo…$138? That made my day…thanks again for all your time and expertise! Happy Weekend


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Actually it was marked $2, but it was 50% off day…LOL!!! It is in lovely shape except for the logo…$138? That made my day…thanks again for all your time and expertise! Happy Weekend



Gotta love those deals!!    Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## jeep317

Someone please tell me this is authentic!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122062084353


----------



## cdtracing

jeep317 said:


> Someone please tell me this is authentic!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122062084353



The listing is saying SOLD.  There are not enough pictures posted in the listing to make a determination.  In addition to the pictures in the listing, I will need to see a clear front on picture of the heat stamp & of the stitching at the pockets as well at the made in country tag.  *Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & list of required pictures to request an authentication.  *


----------



## jeep317

cdtracing said:


> The listing is saying SOLD.  There are not enough pictures posted in the listing to make a determination.  In addition to the pictures in the listing, I will need to see a clear front on picture of the heat stamp & of the stitching at the pockets as well at the made in country tag.  *Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & list of required pictures to request an authentication.  *


It's sold because I won the auction. I was hoping that someone really familiar with Hamiltons would know based on the listing, but thanks anyway. So sorry to have annoyed you.


----------



## cdtracing

jeep317 said:


> It's sold because I won the auction. I was hoping that someone really familiar with Hamiltons would know based on the listing, but thanks anyway. So sorry to have annoyed you.


You did not annoy me at all.  But there is a format for requesting an authentication.  It's all listed in 1st post of the AT thread along with a list of the necessary pictures needed to authenticate a bag.  This format is used across the site in all the AT threads.  Each AT thread has different requirements for pictures...some need more while others need less.  I'm sorry if you misunderstood my response.  Once you have the bag in question, you can quote your original request & add the required pictures.  I cannot authenticate without the necessary pictures.


----------



## jeep317

cdtracing said:


> You did not annoy me at all.  But there is a format for requesting an authentication.  It's all listed in 1st post of the AT thread along with a list of the necessary pictures needed to authenticate a bag.  This format is used across the site in all the AT threads.  Each AT thread has different requirements for pictures...some need more while others need less.  I'm sorry if you misunderstood my response.  Once you have the bag in question, you can quote your original request & add the required pictures.  I cannot authenticate without the necessary pictures.



The tone of your initial response comes across as annoyed, generally one doesn't capitalize & bold text unless they are trying to make a strong point. It's not the first time I've seen a harsh reply in this thread. Perhaps ignoring the post or a simple "there's not enough info for me to confirm, see page 1" would have given a different impression? There is a 70+ page thread of "report this fake" which is based solely on ebay listings. Forgive me for assuming someone could authentic an auction as easily as they discredit it.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## cdtracing

jeep317 said:


> The tone of your initial response comes across as annoyed, generally one doesn't capitalize & bold text unless they are trying to make a strong point. It's not the first time I've seen a harsh reply in this thread. Perhaps ignoring the post or a simple "there's not enough info for me to confirm, see page 1" would have given a different impression? There is a 70+ page thread of "report this fake" which is based solely on ebay listings. Forgive me for assuming someone could authentic an auction as easily as they discredit it.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.



An bag in an auction can be authenticated as long as the listing includes pictures of the necessary items to determine whether something is authentic or counterfeit.  We don't encourage anyone to report a listing for being of a counterfeit unless there is 100% certainty.  There are many things to examine to make a determination either way.

Have a nice weekend, also.


----------



## kaitywait

I purchased a medium Dusty Rose Sutton/Dressy from a resale site and just got it in the mail! It seems like it is in perfect condition, but I'd like to check the details before I accept the purchase. Do you ladies think it is authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

kaitywait said:


> I purchased a medium Dusty Rose Sutton/Dressy from a resale site and just got it in the mail! It seems like it is in perfect condition, but I'd like to check the details before I accept the purchase. Do you ladies think it is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434769
> View attachment 3434770
> View attachment 3434771
> View attachment 3434772
> View attachment 3434773
> View attachment 3434774
> View attachment 3434775
> View attachment 3434776
> View attachment 3434782



Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members, especially new members, can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  I see that you are active & once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag. 
I would like to say thank you for your clear pictures but there is a key picture that is missing.  I need to see & be able to read the white tag that is behind the interior made in country tag.  Once you have increased your post count, quote your original request & add the needed picture so I can make a determination.  Thank you.


----------



## kaitywait

Here is the requested picture! I also forgot to take one before of the feet and the whole bag. Thanks so much for checking this for me!


----------



## cdtracing

kaitywait said:


> Here is the requested picture! I also forgot to take one before of the feet and the whole bag. Thanks so much for checking this for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434840
> View attachment 3434841
> View attachment 3434842



Thank you for taking such wonderfully clear pictures!!  Yes, your bag is authentic....a beautiful dusty rose Sutton!  Congratulations & enjoy!


----------



## kaitywait

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for taking such wonderfully clear pictures!!  Yes, your bag is authentic....a beautiful dusty rose Sutton!  Congratulations & enjoy!


Awesome!! Thank you so much. I definitely will enjoy it!


----------



## cdtracing

kaitywait said:


> Awesome!! Thank you so much. I definitely will enjoy it!



You're welcome!!


----------



## rc22

These are both old bags.
Stitching on both handbags is straight, neat, even and clean.
Lining Plain Canvas.
Country of origin tag China
Zippers have YKK
Feet are turning black
Heat stamp has standard lettering and size throughout.
Bought Tjmax

Any help on identify. Also help on what can clean the feet. Thank you


----------



## rc22

kaitywait said:


> Here is the requested picture! I also forgot to take one before of the feet and the whole bag. Thanks so much for checking this for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434840
> View attachment 3434841
> View attachment 3434842


Very pretty bag


----------



## cdtracing

rc22 said:


> These are both old bags.
> Stitching on both handbags is straight, neat, even and clean.
> Lining Plain Canvas.
> Country of origin tag China
> Zippers have YKK
> Feet are turning black
> Heat stamp has standard lettering and size throughout.
> Bought Tjmax
> 
> Any help on identify. Also help on what can clean the feet. Thank you



Both bags are authentic vintage Michael Kors.  The green one is a Vintage Astor Hobo.  Both made in early 2000.  I'm not sure about the name of the blue one.  Some of these vintage bags did not have a particular name.  I will do so research & check my reference materials.  If I find the name I will post it later.
The hardware turning black is typical of the hardware used at the time.

Please note that I prefer to authenticate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or higher.  Please continue to be active on the TPF.  I posted the authentication before making this statement.


----------



## rc22

cdtracing said:


> Both bags are authentic vintage Michael Kors.  The green one is a Vintage Astor Hobo.  Both made in early 2000.  I'm not sure about the name of the blue one.  Some of these vintage bags did not have a particular name.  I will do so research & check my reference materials.  If I find the name I will post it later.
> The hardware turning black is typical of the hardware used at the time.
> 
> Please note that I prefer to authenticate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or higher.  Please continue to be active on the TPF.  I posted the authentication before making this statement.



Thank you so much, Doe's anyone know of anything that will bring hardware back to a better life?


----------



## cdtracing

rc22 said:


> Thank you so much, Doe's anyone know of anything that will bring hardware back to a better life?



I would suggest you do search of the site to make sure no one else has posted a thread on this.  If there isn't a thread on cleaning/restoring hardware, you can start a new thread asking if anyone knows how or has had any experience.  You can start a thread in the MK forum but I would also suggest putting a thread in the General Handbag forum where there are several threads about restoring & caring for leather & making repairs to handbags.


----------



## dgphoto

Item: MK McGraw satchel

Listing #:262499621853

Seller: stew6975

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/262499621853

Comment: Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Item: MK McGraw satchel
> 
> Listing #:262499621853
> 
> Seller: stew6975
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/262499621853
> 
> Comment: Please authenticate, thank you!



There are not enough pictures in the listing to make a complete evaluation.  I need to see clear readable pictures of the interior made in country/date tag & white tag behind it if one is present.  So far, from the pictures listed, the bag looks promising but I cannot say 100% without the required pictures.  Any reputable seller will have no problem giving you the pictures if you request them.


----------



## Quartzite

Item: $168 Michael Kors Plum Saffiano Leather Travel Continental Wallet Wristlet NWT
Listing number: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322227964826
Seller: anythingsomethingmarket007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322227964826
Comments: I contacted the seller, who confirmed that the tag is not attached to the wallet, that there is no receipt, and that the wallet was purchased from a retail Michael Kors store as a gift at full price. This is the only plum continental wallet on eBay right now. What do you think? Is this authentic? Would you need any pictures regarding specific parts/tags to confirm?


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> Item: $168 Michael Kors Plum Saffiano Leather Travel Continental Wallet Wristlet NWT
> Listing number: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322227964826
> Seller: anythingsomethingmarket007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322227964826
> Comments: I contacted the seller, who confirmed that the tag is not attached to the wallet, that there is no receipt, and that the wallet was purchased from a retail Michael Kors store as a gift at full price. This is the only plum continental wallet on eBay right now. What do you think? Is this authentic? Would you need any pictures regarding specific parts/tags to confirm?



Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the black made in country tag.  You can barely see it in the last picture.  Need to see both sides.


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the black made in country tag.  You can barely see it in the last picture.  Need to see both sides.


Thanks, cd! I asked the seller to send me pictures of the tag. I'll upload as soon as I get them


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the black made in country tag.  You can barely see it in the last picture.  Need to see both sides.


So yesterday the seller had indicated that they would send me pictures of the tag. Today, the seller asked for my cell number or e-mail address to send the pictures. eBay doesn't allow the exchange of e-mail addresses, so I told him to send the pictures via eBay's messaging system. His response was that he needs my cell number as the pictures are small and dark because they were taken with a cell phone, and thus need to be sent and viewed on a cell phone. He also said that the tag says "Made in Thailand".
To be honest, this sounds sketchy as Hell. I don't think I'm overreacting, and I don't think I'll be buying from this seller after all.


----------



## rc22

Quartzite said:


> So yesterday the seller had indicated that they would send me pictures of the tag. Today, the seller asked for my cell number or e-mail address to send the pictures. eBay doesn't allow the exchange of e-mail addresses, so I told him to send the pictures via eBay's messaging system. His response was that he needs my cell number as the pictures are small and dark because they were taken with a cell phone, and thus need to be sent and viewed on a cell phone. He also said that the tag says "Made in Thailand".
> To be honest, this sounds sketchy as Hell. I don't think I'm overreacting, and I don't think I'll be buying from this seller after all.


Looking at the images of the auction (you can see a older persons hand). They may not know what to do? Or it may be sketchy?


----------



## Quartzite

rc22 said:


> Looking at the images of the auction (you can see a older persons hand). They may not know what to do? Or it may be sketchy?


That's something I hadn't thought about. I had fixated on two things: the amount of time it took for the seller to get back to me about sending me the pictures after telling me that he would send them (12+ hours), and the "Made in Thailand" part. I don't know if what I've read is true, but it was that MK doesn't manufacture in Thailand? I'm waiting to get cd's guidance on that.


----------



## rc22

Quartzite said:


> That's something I hadn't thought about. I had fixated on two things: the amount of time it took for the seller to get back to me about sending me the pictures after telling me that he would send them (12+ hours), and the "Made in Thailand" part. I don't know if what I've read is true, but it was that MK doesn't manufacture in Thailand? I'm waiting to get cd's guidance on that.


What every the out come is. Its a pretty color anyways.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the black made in country tag.  You can barely see it in the last picture.  Need to see both sides.





rc22 said:


> Looking at the images of the auction (you can see a older persons hand). They may not know what to do? Or it may be sketchy?



Sounds really odd. I really need to see & be able to read this tag to say 100%.  There have been quite an influx of next to perfect Super Fakes into the market lately, so with this being the new color, I'd rather err on the side of caution.  It's possible that as an older person, they may not be able to figure out how to send the pics through Ebay messaging over the phone.  I would advise against giving anyone you don't know your cell # or email.  You can still make the purchase & post the picture yourself when you get it.  If it turns out to be fake you should be covered under Ebay's buyer protection & you can file a SNAD to get it returned should the seller refuse.  The tags on these wallets can be tricky, especially with the new style tags.  One thing in favor is they do have the retail tag & it's included in one of the  posted pics.  It's up to you as to how you want to proceed.  I can tell you this looks very good.  I would like to see that tag before I say 100%.


----------



## rc22

cdtracing said:


> Sounds really odd. I really need to see & be able to read this tag to say 100%.  There have been quite an influx of next to perfect Super Fakes into the market lately, so with this being the new color, I'd rather err on the side of caution.  It's possible that as an older person, they may not be able to figure out how to send the pics through Ebay messaging over the phone.  I would advise against giving anyone you don't know your cell # or email.  You can still make the purchase & post the picture yourself when you get it.  If it turns out to be fake you should be covered under Ebay's buyer protection & you can file a SNAD to get it returned should the seller refuse.  The tags on these wallets can be tricky, especially with the new style tags.  One thing in favor is they do have the retail tag & it's included in one of the  posted pics.  It's up to you as to how you want to proceed.  I can tell you this looks very good.  I would like to see that tag before I say 100%.





cdtracing said:


> Sounds really odd. I really need to see & be able to read this tag to say 100%.  There have been quite an influx of next to perfect Super Fakes into the market lately, so with this being the new color, I'd rather err on the side of caution.  It's possible that as an older person, they may not be able to figure out how to send the pics through Ebay messaging over the phone.  I would advise against giving anyone you don't know your cell # or email.  You can still make the purchase & post the picture yourself when you get it.  If it turns out to be fake you should be covered under Ebay's buyer protection & you can file a SNAD to get it returned should the seller refuse.  The tags on these wallets can be tricky, especially with the new style tags.  One thing in favor is they do have the retail tag & it's included in one of the  posted pics.  It's up to you as to how you want to proceed.  I can tell you this looks very good.  I would like to see that tag before I say 100%.


Great point on using eBay's buyer protection. You maybe able to put a charge back if you use a credit card.


----------



## Quartzite

rc22 said:


> What every the out come is. Its a pretty color anyways.


I totally agree  I'm in love with Plum!


cdtracing said:


> Sounds really odd. I really need to see & be able to read this tag to say 100%.  There have been quite an influx of next to perfect Super Fakes into the market lately, so with this being the new color, I'd rather err on the side of caution.  It's possible that as an older person, they may not be able to figure out how to send the pics through Ebay messaging over the phone.  I would advise against giving anyone you don't know your cell # or email.  You can still make the purchase & post the picture yourself when you get it.  If it turns out to be fake you should be covered under Ebay's buyer protection & you can file a SNAD to get it returned should the seller refuse.  The tags on these wallets can be tricky, especially with the new style tags.  One thing in favor is they do have the retail tag & it's included in one of the  posted pics.  It's up to you as to how you want to proceed.  I can tell you this looks very good.  I would like to see that tag before I say 100%.


Thanks, cd! I live outside the USA, so I use a forwarding service to get my purchases sent to South America. Sending it back would be ridiculously expensive (~$100), so it wouldn't be worth the risk! It really does look genuine, and perhaps the person advertising the item is the child of the owner, or the person is having difficulties with sending the pictures. I don't feel comfortable sending my number, although the seller has freely distributed his for customers to call/text their questions.


rc22 said:


> Great point on using eBay's buyer protection. You maybe able to put a charge back if you use a credit card.


If I didn't have the send the item back, this would definitely be a viable option!


----------



## rc22

Thank you ahead of time. Can you authentic this vintage Michael Kors. Also Any help on identify.

Stitching is straight, neat, even and clean.
Lining Plain Canvas.
Country of origin tag China
Zippers have YKK
Heat stamp has standard lettering and size throughout.
Bought Tjmax


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> That's something I hadn't thought about. I had fixated on two things: the amount of time it took for the seller to get back to me about sending me the pictures after telling me that he would send them (12+ hours), and the "Made in Thailand" part. I don't know if what I've read is true, but it was that MK doesn't manufacture in Thailand? I'm waiting to get cd's guidance on that.



As for Thailand, I'm not aware MK makes bags in Thailand but I'm doing some checking & will let you know what I find out.


----------



## cdtracing

rc22 said:


> Thank you ahead of time. Can you authentic this vintage Michael Kors. Also Any help on identify.
> 
> Stitching is straight, neat, even and clean.
> Lining Plain Canvas.
> Country of origin tag China
> Zippers have YKK
> Heat stamp has standard lettering and size throughout.
> Bought Tjmax



Yes, this is a late 1990-early 2000 vintage MK bag.  It looks to be from the same collection as the blue one I authenticated for you earlier.  I have seen this bag several times in Vintage clothing shops but I can't remember the name of the collection.  My reference material & catalogs don't go back that far & I think this is one that was made before he started having seasonal catalogs.  Often times, these vintage bags are better made with better quality leather than many of the current styles.


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> I totally agree  I'm in love with Plum!
> 
> Thanks, cd! I live outside the USA, so I use a forwarding service to get my purchases sent to South America. Sending it back would be ridiculously expensive (~$100), so it wouldn't be worth the risk! It really does look genuine, and perhaps the person advertising the item is the child of the owner, or the person is having difficulties with sending the pictures. I don't feel comfortable sending my number, although the seller has freely distributed his for customers to call/text their questions.
> 
> If I didn't have the send the item back, this would definitely be a viable option!


OK.  I just got off the phone with one of the MK Boutiques that I shop at & had my SA pull this style wristlet in plum & look at the tag for me.  The tag does say Thailand so I guess I need to add Thailand to list of countries MK makes bags in.


----------



## rc22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this is a late 1990-early 2000 vintage MK bag.  It looks to be from the same collection as the blue one I authenticated for you earlier.  I have seen this bag several times in Vintage clothing shops but I can't remember the name of the collection.  My reference material & catalogs don't go back that far & I think this is one that was made before he started having seasonal catalogs.  Often times, these vintage bags are better made with better quality leather than many of the current styles.


Thank you so much. Have a wonderful day


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> OK.  I just got off the phone with one of the MK Boutiques that I shop at & had my SA pull this style wristlet in plum & look at the tag for me.  The tag does say Thailand so I guess I need to add Thailand to list of countries MK makes bags in.


Thank you so much for taking the trouble! I'll attempt to get the pictures again from the seller if I can. He doesn't have negative feedback regarding authenticity, so it's worth a shot


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> Thank you so much for taking the trouble! I'll attempt to get the pictures again from the seller if I can. He doesn't have negative feedback regarding authenticity, so it's worth a shot



Seller does have good feedback & a lot of experience selling MK  so I think you would be safe buying from them.


----------



## megcurry

rc22 said:


> Thank you so much. Have a wonderful day



This is a first instance of a Greenwich bag. MK has used that name I think for three distinct styles. I have a black, a coffee and a vanilla buried in my closet! 

I hope I am allowed to comment in this thread even though I am not an authenticator.  Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

megcurry said:


> This is a first instance of a Greenwich bag. MK has used that name I think for three distinct styles. I have a black, a coffee and a vanilla buried in my closet!
> 
> I hope I am allowed to comment in this thread even though I am not an authenticator.  Thanks.



Are you saying this style is an early version of the Greenwich line?  If so, thank you for the clarity.  I see this bag often but could not think of the name.  And yes, you can contribute with accurate information for clarity purposes.  TPF now has an approval process before someone can start authentications.


----------



## megcurry

cdtracing said:


> Are you saying this style is an early version of the Greenwich line?  If so, thank you for the clarity.  I see this bag often but could not think of the name.  And yes, you can contribute with accurate information for clarity purposes.  TPF now has an approval process before someone can start authentications.



Yes that's right the early (or first in my recollection) Greenwich had its design roots from the Celine Boogie Bag which MK designed at the time.


----------



## cdtracing

megcurry said:


> Yes that's right the early (or first in my recollection) Greenwich had its design roots from the Celine Boogie Bag which MK designed at the time.


Good to know. I learn something new every day!!  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Quartzite

Hi cd! To update, I thought about what you and rc said regarding the seller's possible technological difficulties, and guided the seller through the process of sending the pictures via the eBay phone app.
The seller had taken pictures of one side of the tag, and they were exactly as he described in terms of being too small to be of any real use. I think taking a picture of the other side of the tag was too difficult for him. I can understand why, that tag is small!
I bought the wallet based on your input along with the fact that the seller did attempt to take pictures of the tag as requested (and the hand in the pictures seems to be the same).
Once I get the wallet, I'll try to capture better pictures of the tag and upload. That will be in about 3-4 weeks time.
Since you confirmed that the wallet is made in Thailand, I feel confident about this one 
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## rc22

Quartzite said:


> Hi cd! To update, I thought about what you and rc said regarding the seller's possible technological difficulties, and guided the seller through the process of sending the pictures via the eBay phone app.
> The seller had taken pictures of one side of the tag, and they were exactly as he described in terms of being too small to be of any real use. I think taking a picture of the other side of the tag was too difficult for him. I can understand why, that tag is small!
> I bought the wallet based on your input along with the fact that the seller did attempt to take pictures of the tag as requested (and the hand in the pictures seems to be the same).
> Once I get the wallet, I'll try to capture better pictures of the tag and upload. That will be in about 3-4 weeks time.
> Since you confirmed that the wallet is made in Thailand, I feel confident about this one
> Thanks again for your help!
> View attachment 3444102
> View attachment 3444104
> View attachment 3444110


I am so jealous, can't wait to see a better image of it. Looks pretty in not so great images


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> Hi cd! To update, I thought about what you and rc said regarding the seller's possible technological difficulties, and guided the seller through the process of sending the pictures via the eBay phone app.
> The seller had taken pictures of one side of the tag, and they were exactly as he described in terms of being too small to be of any real use. I think taking a picture of the other side of the tag was too difficult for him. I can understand why, that tag is small!
> I bought the wallet based on your input along with the fact that the seller did attempt to take pictures of the tag as requested (and the hand in the pictures seems to be the same).
> Once I get the wallet, I'll try to capture better pictures of the tag and upload. That will be in about 3-4 weeks time.
> Since you confirmed that the wallet is made in Thailand, I feel confident about this one
> Thanks again for your help!
> View attachment 3444102
> View attachment 3444104
> View attachment 3444110



Yes, at least the seller did take the pictures asked for even though they are too blurry to read.  Once you get the bag, take clear pics & post them so I can look at them.  I really do think you're safe buying this though.


----------



## dgphoto

Item: MK handbag

Listing: 122093019622

Seller: rundice-7

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122093019622 

Comment: Purchased this earlier today but now doubting authenticity. Can anyone take a look? I'm new to MK so I know nothing about how to spot fakes except for what I can find online, which isn't this style. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Item: MK handbag
> 
> Listing: 122093019622
> 
> Seller: rundice-7
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122093019622
> 
> Comment: Purchased this earlier today but now doubting authenticity. Can anyone take a look? I'm new to MK so I know nothing about how to spot fakes except for what I can find online, which isn't this style. Thanks for the help!



Will need to see clear readable picture of the heat stamp, the made in country tag & white tag behind it.  Thank you.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> Will need to see clear readable picture of the heat stamp, the made in country tag & white tag behind it.  Thank you.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Seller just sent this photo.


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3445251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller just sent this photo.


Clear picture of heat stamp, please.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> Clear picture of heat stamp, please.


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Item: MK handbag
> 
> Listing: 122093019622
> 
> Seller: rundice-7
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122093019622
> 
> Comment: Purchased this earlier today but now doubting authenticity. Can anyone take a look? I'm new to MK so I know nothing about how to spot fakes except for what I can find online, which isn't this style. Thanks for the help!





dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3445251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller just sent this photo.





dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3445271



Thanks for the clear pictures.  This is an authentic Hamilton; made for factory outlet bag.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the clear pictures.  This is an authentic Hamilton; made for factory outlet bag.



YAY!!! Thank you for your help-it is much appreciated!


----------



## alternageek

jojon21 said:


> Yes, I have purchased from this seller and they sell authentic bags. Sometimes their photos are lacking in the key details, but I would always feel confident buying from this seller.


This post is why i bought my first 'contemporary design' bag from them. thank you. 
(currently waiting on a jet set east/west large tote in scarlet to arrive later this week)

I should have gone through here for research before i bought a poor coach knockoff - from poshmark - last week


----------



## cdtracing

^^^ Yes, it's always a good idea to have a bag authenticated before you purchase.  It can save you a lot of trouble.


----------



## alternageek

cdtracing said:


> ^^^ Yes, it's always a good idea to have a bag authenticated before you purchase.  It can save you a lot of trouble.


luckily it didnt set me back too much.. but research is always wise.


----------



## cdtracing

alternageek said:


> luckily it didnt set me back too much.. but research is always wise.


While I have not had any purchase experience with Retailfashionoutlet, they are a power seller on Ebay with experience selling designer items like MK, Coach, & others.  I know many have had positive experiences with them.


----------



## dgphoto

Hi, all!

I'm on a spending spree...look out! Can I please request an authenticity check? Also, would anyone know what year this bag was made?

Item: MK Hamilton E/W

Listing: 162177592131 

Seller: thmas28

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162177592131 

I asked the seller for add'l pix, which I'm attaching. THANK YOU!!! [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I'm on a spending spree...look out! Can I please request an authenticity check? Also, would anyone know what year this bag was made?
> 
> Item: MK Hamilton E/W
> 
> Listing: 162177592131
> 
> Seller: thmas28
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162177592131
> 
> I asked the seller for add'l pix, which I'm attaching. THANK YOU!!! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3447722
> View attachment 3447723



This is another Made for factory outlet Hamilton.  It's a more recent bag made in 2014.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> This is another Made for factory outlet Hamilton.  It's a more recent bag made in 2014.



Thanks, @cdtracing! You're the bomb diggity!


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, @cdtracing! You're the bomb diggity!


----------



## WisePanda

Hi all,
Can I please request an authenticity check as well? I'm new to Michael Kors and not sure exactly what to look out for...the lettering looks a bit too big but maybe that's just my ignorance speaking! The seller has a good track record but he's new to ebay (shop opened in February 2016). He/she told me that the bags are bought in the US, where they're cheaper than Europe (true).
Apparently the item is now sold out (  ) but it was available until a few hours ago, and the seller told me he might get some other ones soon anyway, he also has a lot of other colours...so I'd still like to know if you think this is real or not. 
I've been reading purseforum for years now, especially the jewellery section, but only just joined...I was a student, had little money to spare for nice stuff and didn't really want to be continuously tempted when I couldn't buy anything. Things have changed though and I'm having a lot of fun reading and posting!! 

Item: Mk selma messenger stud md in black
Listing: 152210975509
Seller: nbargain2016
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/152210975509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pics


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> Hi all,
> Can I please request an authenticity check as well? I'm new to Michael Kors and not sure exactly what to look out for...the lettering looks a bit too big but maybe that's just my ignorance speaking! The seller has a good track record but he's new to ebay (shop opened in February 2016). He/she told me that the bags are bought in the US, where they're cheaper than Europe (true).
> Apparently the item is now sold out (  ) but it was available until a few hours ago, and the seller told me he might get some other ones soon anyway, he also has a lot of other colours...so I'd still like to know if you think this is real or not.
> I've been reading purseforum for years now, especially the jewellery section, but only just joined...I was a student, had little money to spare for nice stuff and didn't really want to be continuously tempted when I couldn't buy anything. Things have changed though and I'm having a lot of fun reading and posting!!
> 
> Item: Mk selma messenger stud md in black
> Listing: 152210975509
> Seller: nbargain2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/152210975509?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pics
> View attachment 3448195
> View attachment 3448196
> View attachment 3448197
> View attachment 3448198



The pictures in the listing are hazy & unclear, especially the interior ones.  It's very hard to make out any of the details necessary.  From what I can see & make out, I think this is genuine but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag, front & back & a clear picture of the heat stamp before I could say 100%.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


>



I bought her, thanks to your input! Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> I bought her, thanks to your input! Yippee!!!!!!


You're very welcome & Congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## WisePanda

cdtracing said:


> The pictures in the listing are hazy & unclear, especially the interior ones.  It's very hard to make out any of the details necessary.  From what I can see & make out, I think this is genuine but I would like to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag, front & back & a clear picture of the heat stamp before I could say 100%.


Thanks so much! I can't ask additional pictures anymore as it's been sold  but if he gets more I'll be sure to ask. I had a hard time deciding between the black and the celadon but I think I'm going to go for the black,  so I'll keep looking. Thank you so much!


----------



## WisePanda

Just wondering...I saw a picture of the same selma medium messenger I'm looking for (black with studs) on the bloomingdales website, but the lining was off white...the ebay one had a black lining. Can they both be authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> Just wondering...I saw a picture of the same selma medium messenger I'm looking for (black with studs) on the bloomingdales website, but the lining was off white...the ebay one had a black lining. Can they both be authentic?


Usually, black bags have a black interior but I have seen black bags with lighter lining.  Yes, they can both be authentic.


----------



## shopmy999

Hi there, I have a few questions about my friend's Ava Small Red. The seller said it was produced in CHINA for Singapore market. I have checked a hundred of Ava handbags they are all made in Vietnam. Anyone else have one made in China?

I here attach several pics of the purse please kindly help me authenticate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## cdtracing

shopmy999 said:


> View attachment 3450099
> View attachment 3450100
> View attachment 3450101
> View attachment 3450102
> View attachment 3450103
> View attachment 3450104
> View attachment 3450105
> View attachment 3450107
> View attachment 3450108
> View attachment 3450101
> View attachment 3450099
> View attachment 3450100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I have a few questions about my friend's Ava Small Red. The seller said it was produced in CHINA for Singapore market. I have checked a hundred of Ava handbags they are all made in Vietnam. Anyone else have one made in China?
> 
> I here attach several pics of the purse please kindly help me authenticate it. Thank you so much.



Hello &  back to the TPF.  I only authenticate for active members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format; we've had some changes over the past few months.  I will be happy to evaluate your request once you have the required post count.  Please participate on the forum.  You can quote your original request for an evaluation at that time.


----------



## diva1029

Hi! I'm new to this thread & to Michael Kors bags.  
Can you help to authenticate this Item please?  
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112076476445?_mwBanner=1
Seller: Chinablue69 
Item#: 112076476445

Many thanks for your assistance & expertise in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

diva1029 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this thread & to Michael Kors bags.
> Can you help to authenticate this Item please?
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/112076476445?_mwBanner=1
> Seller: Chinablue69
> Item#: 112076476445
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance & expertise in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450633
> View attachment 3450634
> View attachment 3450635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



It's authentic made for factory outlet Astor Ring Tote made of python embossed leather.


----------



## Aysha11

Can I post authentication for charms?


----------



## diva1029

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic made for factory outlet Astor Ring Tote made of python embossed leather. [emoji2]


Thank you so much for your help.  I couldn't seem to take my eyes off of it.  [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Can I post authentication for charms?


I have never authenticated bag charms.  I have only evaluated bags & wallets.


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi cdtracing,

Can you have a look at this Michael Kors Specchio Sutton Sml in Pearl Grey for me please? Bag is in my possession, bought from a private seller. Thank you so much.


----------



## chinchin0710

More pics. Thank you


----------



## chinchin0710

Sorry, I forgot to attach the card that comes with it. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> Can you have a look at this Michael Kors Specchio Sutton Sml in Pearl Grey for me please? Bag is in my possession, bought from a private seller. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 3452401
> View attachment 3452402
> View attachment 3452403
> View attachment 3452404
> 
> View attachment 3452405
> 
> View attachment 3452406
> View attachment 3452407
> View attachment 3452408
> 
> View attachment 3452410
> View attachment 3452411





chinchin0710 said:


> More pics. Thank you
> View attachment 3452412
> View attachment 3452413
> View attachment 3452414
> View attachment 3452416
> View attachment 3452417





chinchin0710 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to attach the card that comes with it. Thank you.
> View attachment 3452421



It's authentic. Thank you for the the excellent, clear pictures.  Very pretty color.


----------



## chinchin0710

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Thank you for the the excellent, clear pictures.  Very pretty color.



Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> I have never authenticated bag charms.  I have only evaluated bags & wallets.



Ok thanks. 

Can you help me evaluate this Michael Kors Fulton quilted crossbody bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Can you help me evaluate this Michael Kors Fulton quilted crossbody bag?
> 
> View attachment 3452448
> View attachment 3452449
> View attachment 3452450
> View attachment 3452451
> View attachment 3452452



It's authentic.  Cute crossbody.


----------



## Aysha11

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Cute crossbody.



Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## Ananka

Hi,

Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Kors bag? Got it in New York at a second hand shop in Williamsburg NY, no way of retracing unfortunately. Leather is supersoft and high quality, the whole bag is made really well but the buckle is somewhat untypical for MK. Or could this be an older or more rare model? Obviously hoping for that last one This is my first post, so hoping it works, but the photo's should be here: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/albums/mk-for-authentication.33/ 

Thanks so much!
Ananka


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ananka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Michael Kors bag? Got it in New York at a second hand shop in Williamsburg NY, no way of retracing unfortunately. Leather is supersoft and high quality, the whole bag is made really well but the buckle is somewhat untypical for MK. Or could this be an older or more rare model? Obviously hoping for that last one This is my first post, so hoping it works, but the photo's should be here: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/albums/mk-for-authentication.33/
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Ananka


Hello and welcome!
As per the authenticating rules you will need to make 25 posts before cdtracing will be able to authenticate for you. So get to know the forum and post away!  Once your count is up to 25 please feel free to come back here for an authentication. Make sure all pictures are clear and you include any tags found on the inside. Thanks and happy posting!


----------



## Kwilliams80

CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


Ok, I don't know how to work your site but my question is quick! I bought a Michael Kors jet seter and the tag which is not plastic like the others I have, had made In "Thailand" I emailed MK about this because I was under the impression that was not a country that they used but I was told they did. can anyone confirm?


----------



## cdtracing

Kwilliams80 said:


> Ok, I don't know how to work your site but my question is quick! I bought a Michael Kors jet seter and the tag which is not plastic like the others I have, had made In "Thailand" I emailed MK about this because I was under the impression that was not a country that they used but I was told they did. can anyone confirm?



This question has already been answered a few pages back on this thread.


----------



## dgphoto

Can I please get an authentication? [emoji4] 

Item: MK Orange Tote

Item #: 232064436433

Seller: bgandna-4

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232064436433

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> Can I please get an authentication? [emoji4]
> 
> Item: MK Orange Tote
> 
> Item #: 232064436433
> 
> Seller: bgandna-4
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232064436433
> 
> Thank you!



Looks authentic...Jet Set Chain Shoulder Tote.


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> Looks authentic...Jet Set Chain Shoulder Tote.



Thank you, cdtracing! You're the best!


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> Yes, at least the seller did take the pictures asked for even though they are too blurry to read.  Once you get the bag, take clear pics & post them so I can look at them.  I really do think you're safe buying this though.


Hi cd! The wallet just arrived in the mail today! Here are pictures of the tag, they were a bit tricky to capture  The wallet is in absolutely beautiful condition.
The seller even wrapped it in a lacy doily, packaged it in a box with air pillows, and even included a handwritten thank you note! What an incredible guy!
My black and white phone is inside the wallet in the first picture, I was trying to get the wallet to stay open.


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> Hi cd! The wallet just arrived in the mail today! Here are pictures of the tag, they were a bit tricky to capture  The wallet is in absolutely beautiful condition.
> The seller even wrapped it in a lacy doily, packaged it in a box with air pillows, and even included a handwritten thank you note! What an incredible guy!
> My black and white phone is inside the wallet in the first picture, I was trying to get the wallet to stay open.
> View attachment 3456767
> 
> View attachment 3456768
> 
> View attachment 3456776



Wow, you got it pretty quick.  Yes, it all good & it's authentic.  It's a beautiful color & right in time for Fall.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> Wow, you got it pretty quick.  Yes, it all good & it's authentic.  It's a beautiful color & right in time for Fall.  Enjoy!!


Thank you so much, cd! I really appreciate your help  I'm so happy with this purchase!


----------



## WisePanda

So I'm still looking for the black selma stud and I found this one today! 
Seems real to me but I'd like another opinion...
 Item: selma stud medium black 
Seller:  drunkgirlbreen
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262608389266


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> So I'm still looking for the black selma stud and I found this one today!
> Seems real to me but I'd like another opinion...
> Item: selma stud medium black
> Seller:  drunkgirlbreen
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262608389266



The listing is missing a couple of  key pictures.  I need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp of this bag; the picture in the listing looks like the heat stamp of a grey bag.  I also need to see a clear readable picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag.


----------



## WisePanda

cdtracing said:


> The listing is missing a couple of  key pictures.  I need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp of this bag; the picture in the listing looks like the heat stamp of a grey bag.  I also need to see a clear readable picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag.



Here are the extra pictures. She said she won't give others as she's already answered all my requests (originally there were just three pictures, I asked for the heat stamp and the rest of the photos you see on the listing). She also said it's difficult to get the pictures on the inside (from what I gather she's not a very "handbag" person). She said she got it as a gift but doesn't want it...and it could be, she doesn't really have any other designer handbags for sale and her rating is 100%.


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> Here are the extra pictures. She said she won't give others as she's already answered all my requests (originally there were just three pictures, I asked for the heat stamp and the rest of the photos you see on the listing). She also said it's difficult to get the pictures on the inside (from what I gather she's not a very "handbag" person). She said she got it as a gift but doesn't want it...and it could be, she doesn't really have any other designer handbags for sale and her rating is 100%.
> 
> View attachment 3458610
> View attachment 3458611
> View attachment 3458612
> View attachment 3458613



I understand that it's hard to get clear pictures with some of these small bags but it seems she would be happy to oblige with more pictures if she wants to sell it.  I checked her feedback & she is not a handbag person; probably why she doesn't want the bag.

After viewing the pics, this looks correct & is an authentic MK Selma studded crossbody/messenger.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Selma Tote In 'Pomegranate'
Listing number: 201660715318
Seller: frou.elli
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201660715318
Comments: I've attached more pics the seller sent me, she said in her message there are no labels on the inside, I have attached a screenshot of her message to me also.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Tote In 'Pomegranate'
> Listing number: 201660715318
> Seller: frou.elli
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201660715318
> Comments: I've attached more pics the seller sent me, she said in her message there are no labels on the inside, I have attached a screenshot of her message to me also.
> 
> View attachment 3460618
> View attachment 3460619
> View attachment 3460620
> View attachment 3460621
> View attachment 3460622
> View attachment 3460623
> View attachment 3460624
> View attachment 3460626



I will still need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp. Tell her it's the leather tab inside along the leather band on the pocket with his name on it.  Tell her to look on the interior seam of the lining side next to the cell phone pocket & she will find the very small made in country tag.  It's small so it's easy to miss. I need to see a clear readable picture of that tag & one of the the white tag behind it if there is one.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> I will still need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp. Tell her it's the leather tab inside along the leather band on the pocket with his name on it.  Tell her to look on the interior seam of the lining side next to the cell phone pocket & she will find the very small made in country tag.  It's small so it's easy to miss. I need to see a clear readable picture of that tag & one of the the white tag behind it if there is one.


Thank you, I messaged her and she sent me on these photos.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Selma Tote In 'Pomegranate'
> Listing number: 201660715318
> Seller: frou.elli
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201660715318
> Comments: I've attached more pics the seller sent me, she said in her message there are no labels on the inside, I have attached a screenshot of her message to me also.
> 
> View attachment 3460618
> View attachment 3460619
> View attachment 3460620
> View attachment 3460621
> View attachment 3460622
> View attachment 3460623
> View attachment 3460624
> View attachment 3460626





Oooh...Shoes said:


> Thank you, I messaged her and she sent me on these photos.
> 
> View attachment 3460885
> View attachment 3460886
> View attachment 3460887



These new pictures along with the other pictures, I can deem this authentic.  Don't you just love the Pomegranate color!!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> These new pictures along with the other pictures, I can deem this authentic.  Don't you just love the Pomegranate color!!


Thank you so much, the pomegranate colour is gorgeous. I love it. Fingers crossed I win the auction.


----------



## WisePanda

Thank you cdtracing!


----------



## WisePanda

cdtracing said:


> I understand that it's hard to get clear pictures with some of these small bags but it seems she would be happy to oblige with more pictures if she wants to sell it.  I checked her feedback & she is not a handbag person; probably why she doesn't want the bag.
> 
> After viewing the pics, this looks correct & is an authentic MK Selma studded crossbody/messenger.



Thank you so much! I bought it in the end and I hope I get it soon, I can't wait! Sorry for the late reply...I just got back to work and it's been crazy 
I also got a Jet Set Messenger tote in Coral Reef (definitely real) but I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm not too sure about the colour, although I usually don't care about what's seasonal and what's not and wear random colours in the winter as well...


----------



## lepasion

Hi it will be my 1st time to post in MK authentication. 

Im interested in buying this item online. 
Item: MK Jet Set Large Logo
Item No: None (thru private group sale in FB) 
Code: AP-1205 (Made in China)
Please see attached pics provided by the seller. 

As per seller this is not reversible. Item was bought last year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is this authentic? Hope anyone could help me.

Thanks in advance[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cdtracing

lepasion said:


> Hi it will be my 1st time to post in MK authentication.
> 
> Im interested in buying this item online.
> Item: MK Jet Set Large Logo
> Item No: None (thru private group sale in FB)
> Code: AP-1205 (Made in China)
> Please see attached pics provided by the seller.
> 
> As per seller this is not reversible. Item was bought last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462389
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Hope anyone could help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3462384
> View attachment 3462385
> View attachment 3462386
> View attachment 3462387



I still need to be able to read the made in country tag.  Please post a clear picture of this tag & a clear picture of the heat stamp.  I also need to see a picture of the bottom of the bag & a close up of the hang tag logo.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lepasion said:


> Hi it will be my 1st time to post in MK authentication.
> 
> Im interested in buying this item online.
> Item: MK Jet Set Large Logo
> Item No: None (thru private group sale in FB)
> Code: AP-1205 (Made in China)
> Please see attached pics provided by the seller.
> 
> As per seller this is not reversible. Item was bought last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462389
> 
> 
> Is this authentic? Hope anyone could help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3462384
> View attachment 3462385
> View attachment 3462386
> View attachment 3462387



Hi and welcome! Cdtracing (MK authenticator) will need to see a pic of the tag inside and the heat stamp. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I still need to be able to read the made in country tag.  Please post a clear picture of this tag.



You beat me to it. Lol [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> You beat me to it. Lol [emoji16]


I appreciate your help.


----------



## lepasion

cdtracing said:


> I still need to be able to read the made in country tag.  Please post a clear picture of this tag & a clear picture of the heat stamp.  I also need to see a picture of the bottom of the bag & a close up of the hang tag logo.



Okay will ask for photos and send you once seller provided me these. Thank you[emoji847]


----------



## lepasion

lepasion said:


> Okay will ask for photos and send you once seller provided me these. Thank you[emoji847]











These are the needed additional pictures. Hope u can now check. Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## cdtracing

lepasion said:


> View attachment 3464043
> View attachment 3464044
> View attachment 3464064
> View attachment 3464066
> View attachment 3464067
> View attachment 3464068
> 
> 
> These are the needed additional pictures. Hope u can now check. Thank you[emoji8]


It's authentic.


----------



## lepasion

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Yey thank you so much cdtracing for your help[emoji847]


----------



## WisePanda

So I just got the black selma stud I was looking for...and I'm super disappointed. The girl says she only wore it once, but I think that can't be true. I'm pretty sure it's authentic and the bag itself is in pretty good conditions, but I paid for a basically new bag and got something completely different. The gold is peeling off the studs, they're half gold half silver and some are scratched, the clasp is really scratched and so is the zip. Here are some pics...what should I do?  Can one wear do that amount of damage? It also reeks of perfume and something else, it's awful and I can't get the smell off my hands. I feel really stupid as well...why would she sell it at such a low price after one use? She told me she wasn't a handbag person and I believed her...she also told me she'd spilt bronzer inside it and that was why there might be a tiny stain on the inside, but I was fine with that!! But all these scratches and the gold coming off are just really unacceptable, to me this looks like a bag that's had at least a few months use, if not a year. Either that, or she's somehow destroyed it in one night of partying. 
Also, the bottom is really wonky and won't straighten...you can see that in one of the pics...
Have any of you dealt with a similar situation? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I know the silver doesn't really show in the stud pictures but I can't get better ones...


----------



## WisePanda

WisePanda said:


> So I just got the black selma stud I was looking for...and I'm super disappointed. The girl says she only wore it once, but I think that can't be true. I'm pretty sure it's authentic and the bag itself is in pretty good conditions, but I paid for a basically new bag and got something completely different. The gold is peeling off the studs, they're half gold half silver and some are scratched, the clasp is really scratched and so is the zip. Here are some pics...what should I do?  Can one wear do that amount of damage? It also reeks of perfume and something else, it's awful and I can't get the smell off my hands. I feel really stupid as well...why would she sell it at such a low price after one use? She told me she wasn't a handbag person and I believed her...she also told me she'd spilt bronzer inside it and that was why there might be a tiny stain on the inside, but I was fine with that!! But all these scratches and the gold coming off are just really unacceptable, to me this looks like a bag that's had at least a few months use, if not a year. Either that, or she's somehow destroyed it in one night of partying.
> Also, the bottom is really wonky and won't straighten...you can see that in one of the pics...
> Have any of you dealt with a similar situation? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I know the silver doesn't really show in the stud pictures but I can't get better ones...



I was unable to wait so I wrote to her...she said she won't accept returns. She said she was fair, she sent me loads of pictures, answered questions as to how she had it and bla bla bla. But she described the bag as immaculate and this simply isn't, it has scratches all over the place on the studs and various clasps and zips. What bugs me most is the gold coming off the studs. She also says it's only been worn once, as she stated in the listing. 
How on earth did she scratch it like that after ONE wear?? That's never happened to me before! 
Anyway, don't really know what to do now, since she won't accept returns. Should I try to resell it (obviously as used, I'm not a dishonest liar as she is) or maybe open a dispute with Ebay?


----------



## doraemon33

WisePanda said:


> I was unable to wait so I wrote to her...she said she won't accept returns. She said she was fair, she sent me loads of pictures, answered questions as to how she had it and bla bla bla. But she described the bag as immaculate and this simply isn't, it has scratches all over the place on the studs and various clasps and zips. What bugs me most is the gold coming off the studs. She also says it's only been worn once, as she stated in the listing.
> How on earth did she scratch it like that after ONE wear?? That's never happened to me before!
> Anyway, don't really know what to do now, since she won't accept returns. Should I try to resell it (obviously as used, I'm not a dishonest liar as she is) or maybe open a dispute with Ebay?




Sorry about the condition of your bag - did the girl say she bought it brand new, or she used it once after buying it second hand from someone else?


----------



## WisePanda

She said it was a gift and it was new...


----------



## WisePanda

doraemon33 said:


> Sorry about the condition of your bag - did the girl say she bought it brand new, or she used it once after buying it second hand from someone else?



Sorry, forgot to quote. I asked her the same question. She said it was new and she was given it as a gift. And she still says that she only wore it once.


----------



## WisePanda

I took it out again (I was so upset I just put it straight back in the packaging) and the smell is so awful!! It smells like smoke and weed and loads of perfume and just feels preloved overall! I don't think it would be able to soak in that much smell in one day...
Not that it's bad to sell a preloved bag but I didn't think I was paying for one


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, this thread is for authentications only. Too much chatter clutter the thread & requests for evaluations can get missed. Please start a new thread asking for advice about the condition. There is an Ebay subforum in the shopping forum. You can also start a thread there for advice. If you are not asking for an authentication of this bag & only seek advice, I would open an Ebay claim for SNAD if the seller did not disclose everything wrong with the bag.


----------



## WisePanda

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, this thread is for authentications only. Too much chatter clutter the thread & requests for evaluations can get missed. Please start a new thread asking for advice about the condition. There is an Ebay subforum in the shopping forum. You can also start a thread there for advice. If you are not asking for an authentication of this bag & only seek advice, I would open an Ebay claim for SNAD if the seller did not disclose everything wrong with the bag.



You're right, I'll start a new thread! Sorry, I'm still relatively new and was unsure of where to post.
The bag is authentic though isn't it? I added the clearer pictures which were missing from her initial post. I'm hoping I don't have to discuss that too...


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> You're right, I'll start a new thread! Sorry, I'm still relatively new and was unsure of where to post.
> The bag is authentic though isn't it? I added the clearer pictures which were missing from her initial post. I'm hoping I don't have to discuss that too...



If this is the same bag I authenticated for you earlier, yes, it's authentic.


----------



## kate23q

Hi I am looking at purchasing 2 bags from us and wanted to make sure they are authentic if you could help please and thank you xx


Item:Michael kors Fulton bag 
Listing number:152224358210
Seller:viamurano80
Comments: I wanted to know if this is authentic as it has leather on the lip of the inside pockets all the other I have seen do not. I have also asked for pictures of the code and am waiting 

Item:Michael kors Camden 
Listing number:351838178079
Seller:echo-drive
Comments: I wanted to know if this is authentic. I have also asked for pictures of the code and am waiting


----------



## cdtracing

kate23q said:


> Hi I am looking at purchasing 2 bags from us and wanted to make sure they are authentic if you could help please and thank you xx
> 
> 
> Item:Michael kors Fulton bag
> Listing number:152224358210
> Seller:viamurano80
> Comments: I wanted to know if this is authentic as it has leather on the lip of the inside pockets all the other I have seen do not. I have also asked for pictures of the code and am waiting
> 
> Item:Michael kors Camden
> Listing number:351838178079
> Seller:echo-drive
> Comments: I wanted to know if this is authentic. I have also asked for pictures of the code and am waiting



Hello &  to the MKAT thread.  I evaluate bags for active members who participate on the forum & have a post count of at least 25.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  There are a multitude of forums that are full of useful information on this site.   Please browse the site, find threads that interest you & post on them.  You will have your post count up in no time. 
Also, please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an evaluation.  An active link is required along with a list of clear pictures needed to do an evaluation.  Once you have your post count up, quote your original request & include the necessary pictures & links.  Thanks.


----------



## Monasya210783

Hi, pliz help me to authenticate this bag,
Item : MK Hayley BLBLUE/LTSKY
Size : Large

Thanks for your help


----------



## cdtracing

Monasya210783 said:


> Hi, pliz help me to authenticate this bag,
> Item : MK Hayley BLBLUE/LTSKY
> Size : Large
> 
> Thanks for your help
> View attachment 3467140
> View attachment 3467141
> View attachment 3467142
> View attachment 3467140
> View attachment 3467141
> View attachment 3467142



Hello &  to the MKAT thread. I evaluate bags for active members who participate on the forum & have a post count of at least 25. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format. There are a multitude of forums that are full of useful information on this site. Please browse the site, find threads that interest you & post on them. You will have your post count up in no time.
Also, it's very important to read & follow the rules of the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an evaluation. An active link & name of the seller are required along with a list of clear pictures needed to do an evaluation. Once you have your post count up, quote your original request & include the necessary pictures & links. Thanks.


----------



## jay05742

Hi authenticators,
 Could you help me authenticate this MK selma bag? I got this from Bluefly, not sure if it's authentic. The stitches look fine but the edges at the top  are a bit strange... 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## cdtracing

jay05742 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Could you help me authenticate this MK selma bag? I got this from Bluefly, not sure if it's authentic. The stitches look fine but the edges at the top  are a bit strange...
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468829



Hello &  to the MKAT thread. I evaluate bags for active members who participate on the forum & have a post count of at least 25. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format. There are a multitude of forums that are full of useful information on this site. Please browse the site, find threads that interest you & post on them. You will have your post count up in no time.
Also, it's very important to read & follow the rules of the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an evaluation. An active link & name of the seller are required along with a list of clear pictures needed to do an evaluation.  Your request is missing some key pictures needed to make a determination. Once you have your post count up, quote your original request & include the necessary pictures & links. Thanks.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Selma listing for me? Thank you! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/232089894097


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Selma listing for me? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232089894097



Looks good.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello! 
Can someone please help me authenicate this riley? Here is the link:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/michael-michael-kors-riley-medium-satchel-peanut/316701183

I requested some additional pics of the interior that I will add..


----------



## Bootlover07

Here are the additional pics:


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are the additional pics:



It's good, Bootlover07.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's good, Bootlover07.



Thank you!!! I ordered it today! I got the seller to come down to 265; not too bad since it's coming from Canada and she's paying for shipping! I've been looking for a medium Riley for ages!!


----------



## Bongdl

Hi. Good day. Pls help me... Is this the right page to authenticate Michael Kors watch?  Would like to seek help if these watches are authentic. 
Item : michael kors oversized runway rosegold
Link: https://carousell.com/p/70154759
Seller: may_jay18
Her post on carousell is about a michael kors lexington watch that shes also selling (which i am interested also). The runway was sent to my inbox. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Hi. Good day. Pls help me... Is this the right page to authenticate Michael Kors watch?  Would like to seek help if these watches are authentic.
> Item : michael kors oversized runway rosegold
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/70154759
> Seller: may_jay18
> Her post on carousell is about a michael kors lexington watch that shes also selling (which i am interested also). The runway was sent to my inbox. Thank you so much in advance



I'm so sorry but I am not as versed in watches as I am in purses & wallets.  I do not authenticate watches or jewelry. 
You may want to post on the watch thread to see if anyone can help you there.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry but I am not as versed in watches as I am in purses & wallets.  I do not authenticate watches or jewelry.
> You may want to post on the watch thread to see if anyone can help you there.


@cdtracing thank you sooo much for replying  i appreciate it very much.


----------



## Bongdl

Hello autheticators  
Pls help me know if this item is authentic. 
Item: michael kors bedford bag medium
Link: https://carousell.com/p/68685552
Seller: rchl.s
Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Hello autheticators
> Pls help me know if this item is authentic.
> Item: michael kors bedford bag medium
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/68685552
> Seller: rchl.s
> Thank you in advance



It's fake.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> It's fake.


Thank you so much @cdtracing, i was about to pay for it.  Thank you. Its really hard to buy online when sellers  insist their products are authentic     again thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Thank you so much @cdtracing, i was about to pay for it.  Thank you. Its really hard to buy online when sellers  insist their products are authentic     again thank you


That's why it's always best to do your homework & research before you buy.  People can claim all sorts of things over the internet...doesn't make them true.  I am not very farmilar with this site but it's located in an area of the world where a lot of fakes come from.  I, personally, don't buy from these Asian sites.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> That's why it's always best to do your homework & research before you buy.  People can claim all sorts of things over the internet...doesn't make them true.  I am not very farmilar with this site but it's located in an area of the world where a lot of fakes come from.  I, personally, don't buy from these Asian sites.


Sad but true @cdtracing .... hope i can see another authentic mk black bag


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Sad but true @cdtracing .... hope i can see another authentic mk black bag



They're out there.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> There out there.


Thank you so much @cdtracing  ill keep looking.  great day ahead


----------



## Bongdl

Good day authenticators... is it ok to seek help if this mk that i would like to purchase are authentic? Pls help me. Thank you so much in advance  
Item: michael kors selma bag / michael kors miranda 
Seller:  roxanne silverio
Link: https://carousell.com/p/70764170
Photos attached


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Good day authenticators... is it ok to seek help if this mk that i would like to purchase are authentic? Pls help me. Thank you so much in advance
> Item: michael kors selma bag / michael kors miranda
> Seller:  roxanne silverio
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/70764170
> Photos attached



I'm really confused by this request.  Are you asking about authenticating 2 separate bags?  The link takes me to a lighter blue bag with silver hardware but you have pictures of a Navy bag with gold hardware.  So I'm not sure which blue bag you're asking about.  The listing does not have enough pictures to make a determination.  From the listing, the seller has no positive reviews.
As far as the Miranda, where is the listing to that bag?
There are interior tags on both bags I need to see.   There is a list of required pictures in the first post of this thread.  I will need to see those pictures for both bags that you are asking to have authenticated.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> I'm really confused by this request.  Are you asking about authenticating 2 separate bags?  The link takes me to a lighter blue bag with silver hardware but you have pictures of a Navy bag with gold hardware.  So I'm not sure which blue bag you're asking about.  The listing does not have enough pictures to make a determination.  From the listing, the seller has no positive reviews.
> As far as the Miranda, where is the listing to that bag?
> There are interior tags on both bags I need to see.   There is a list of required pictures in the first post of this thread.  I will need to see those pictures for both bags that you are asking to have authenticated.


Thank you for replying @cdtracing ... the blue selma pic with silver hardware that is posted on the seller i think she got it from the net. But she sent me the blue selma photos through my inbox, there ia no tag on the selma blue bag.... but the miranda has a tag, pls see photo attached. Both bags were sent to my inbox. Thank u


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Thank you for replying @cdtracing ... the blue selma pic with silver hardware that is posted on the seller i think she got it from the net. But she sent me the blue selma photos through my inbox, there ia no tag on the selma blue bag.... but the miranda has a tag, pls see photo attached. Both bags were sent to my inbox. Thank u



The Miranda is good.  As far as the blue bag, there should be a made in country/date tag along the side seam of the bag with a white tag behind it.  I would need to see clear readable pictures of those tags along with a clear picture of the heat stamp.  I also need to see a clear full picture of the bag.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> The Miranda is good.  As far as the blue bag, there should be a made in country/date tag along the side seam of the bag with a white tag behind it.  I would need to see clear readable pictures of those tags along with a clear picture of the heat stamp.  I also need to see a clear full picture of the bag.


Hi @cdtracing  the blue selma bag doesnt have any tag inside. That makes me think its not original   ....  on the bright side, the miranda is authentic.... i guess ill just purchase the miranda.... i really thank you for being so patient and helpful... thank u again


----------



## cdtracing

Bongdl said:


> Hi @cdtracing  the blue selma bag doesnt have any tag inside. That makes me think its not original   ....  on the bright side, the miranda is authentic.... i guess ill just purchase the miranda.... i really thank you for being so patient and helpful... thank u again



No tags inside, not authentic.  Take a pass on the blue one.


----------



## Bongdl

cdtracing said:


> No tags inside, not authentic.  Take a pass on the blue one.


    yes i will pass on selma... thank u so much @cdtracing... good day ahead


----------



## Bags4beauty

I hope you can help me authenticate this bag, that I bought at eBay.

Thank you very much in advance [emoji4][emoji120]


Name: NWT Genuine Michael Kors Large Blush Selma

Seller: Kirstyclozet

Listing number: 162200963486

Online listing: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162200963486

Who took the pictures: myself

Notes: it concerns me a bit that the name of the color is not put on the tag. It always is on the ones I've seen.


----------



## cdtracing

Bags4beauty said:


> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag, that I bought at eBay.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance [emoji4][emoji120]
> 
> 
> Name: NWT Genuine Michael Kors Large Blush Selma
> 
> Seller: Kirstyclozet
> 
> Listing number: 162200963486
> 
> Online listing:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=162200963486
> 
> Who took the pictures: myself
> 
> Notes: it concerns me a bit that the name of the color is not put on the tag. It always is on the ones I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 3489770
> View attachment 3489771
> View attachment 3489772
> View attachment 3489773
> View attachment 3489774
> View attachment 3489776
> View attachment 3489777
> View attachment 3489778
> View attachment 3489779
> View attachment 3489780
> View attachment 3489781
> View attachment 3489783


 
Is there a black tag behind the white made in country tag?  If so, I would like to see a clear picture of that tag.


----------



## Bags4beauty

cdtracing said:


> Is there a black tag behind the white made in country tag.  If so, I would like to see a clear picture of that tag.



Yes there is. Hadden't even seen that


----------



## cdtracing

Bags4beauty said:


> Yes there is. Hadden't even seen that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489805
> View attachment 3489807



There are a couple of things that don't look right to me.  I would say this bag is a Super Fake.  There have been a lot of Super Fakes (almost exactly like the genuine bags) that have been coming out of Indonesia.  I cannot deem this as authentic.  Sorry.


----------



## Bags4beauty

cdtracing said:


> There are a couple of things that don't look right to me.  I would say this bag is a Super Fake.  There have been a lot of Super Fakes (almost exactly like the genuine bags) that have been coming out of Indonesia.  I cannot deem this as authentic.  Sorry.



Thank you very much for your fast reply.
Do you by any chance know any paid services that know MK?


----------



## cdtracing

There are a couple that do MK.  Just google for authentications of Michael Kors & the names should come up.


----------



## aagh

Hello everyone. I came across this watch and I would like to know if it's authentic or not. The seller doesn't know which is a bad thing but I wanted to be sure thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

aagh said:


> Hello everyone. I came across this watch and I would like to know if it's authentic or not. The seller doesn't know which is a bad thing but I wanted to be sure thanks in advance


I'm sorry but I don't have any experience with authenticating watches or jewelry.  I only do purses & wallets.


----------



## aagh

Oh ok sorry I didn't know thanks


----------



## cdtracing

aagh said:


> Oh ok sorry I didn't know thanks


It's ok.  I wish I knew enough about MK watches to help you out.


----------



## lluuccka

Hello ladies, I can't get out of my head this classic Miranda Tote. Can you please look at it?

Item: Miranda Tote

Link: http://aukro.cz/kabelka100-orig-michael-kors-miranda-luxus-i6558556825.html 

Comments: This site is our local Ebay (also has buyer protection). It costs 220 USD. Some photos are maybe fuzzy and before I ask seller to give me better photos I would like to know if isn't obvious fake. 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello ladies, I can't get out of my head this classic Miranda Tote. Can you please look at it?
> 
> Item: Miranda Tote
> 
> Link: http://aukro.cz/kabelka100-orig-michael-kors-miranda-luxus-i6558556825.html
> 
> Comments: This site is our local Ebay (also has buyer protection). It costs 220 USD. Some photos are maybe fuzzy and before I ask seller to give me better photos I would like to know if isn't obvious fake.
> Thank you



Nothing jumps out at me but I would like to see a clear close up picture of the leather interior tag & of the nameplate.  Also a clear picture of the name stamp on the exterior strap plate.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> Nothing jumps out at me but I would like to see a clear close up picture of the leather interior tag & of the nameplate.  Also a clear picture of the name stamp on the exterior strap plate.


Thank you cd. I just asked seller to give me better photos.


----------



## ampavlinac

Hello! I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag I would love to be authenticated. The bag is 15.5"w x 10.5"h x 4.75"d with a 9" drop length. The zipper is unmarked, so I didn't photograph it.


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello!  Would you take a look at this thrifted belted Edie, please? Caution - it is in rough shape!  An Extreme Makeover is planned   Thank you!

SERIAL NUMBER: C-1001
Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
Who took the pictures: I took them
History of the bag: unknown
Comments: Only marked hardware is the buckles and only on one side, back of heat stamp tab is blank, seems like there are 2 belted Edies - this one and a non-grommet version??


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello!  Would you take a look at this thrifted belted Edie, please? Caution - it is in rough shape!  An Extreme Makeover is planned   Thank you!
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: C-1001
> Seller: Goodwill (in my possession)
> Who took the pictures: I took them
> History of the bag: unknown
> Comments: Only marked hardware is the buckles and only on one side, back of heat stamp tab is blank, seems like there are 2 belted Edies - this one and a non-grommet version??
> 
> View attachment 3492235
> View attachment 3492236
> View attachment 3492237
> View attachment 3492239
> View attachment 3492240
> View attachment 3492241
> View attachment 3492242
> View attachment 3492243
> View attachment 3492244
> View attachment 3492245



This is an older authentic Metallic Edie Grommet Hobo, Made for Factory Outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag I would love to be authenticated. The bag is 15.5"w x 10.5"h x 4.75"d with a 9" drop length. The zipper is unmarked, so I didn't photograph it.



Hello & welcome to TPF.  I prefer to authenticate bags for active members who participate on on the forum & I require a minimum of 25 posts.  Please explore the forum & find threads that interest you & participate.  Please go to other threads beside Authentication threads.  Once you have your post count up, please quote your original request & post for an evaluation. I will evaluate your bag at that time.  Your pictures are very good & clear which is always helpful.


----------



## Ravvie99

cdtracing said:


> This is an older authentic Metallic Edie Grommet Hobo, Made for Factory Outlet.



Thank you! I figured it was ancient if it was real [emoji6] Great for rehab practice! Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> Thank you! I figured it was ancient if it was real [emoji6] Great for rehab practice! Thanks again.


You should post pictures of it once you have rehabilitated it. I would love to see how it turns out!!  This bag was from 2010.


----------



## ampavlinac

cdtracing said:


> Hello & welcome to TPF.  I prefer to authenticate bags for active members who participate on on the forum & I require a minimum of 25 posts.  Please explore the forum & find threads that interest you & participate.  Please go to other threads beside Authentication threads.  Once you have your post count up, please quote your original request & post for an evaluation. I will evaluate your bag at that time.  Your pictures are very good & clear which is always helpful.


Thank you! I will try to do that, and remember that for next time . I work for an auction house and I am sure I will have more bags that will need authentication in the future.


----------



## Ravvie99

cdtracing said:


> You should post pictures of it once you have rehabilitated it. I would love to see how it turns out!!  This bag was from 2010.



You got it! Might take a while though...


----------



## cdtracing

Ravvie99 said:


> You got it! Might take a while though...



No rush.  Rehabilitation of well used bags takes time.  But I'm sure some of the MK ladies would like to see what's possible.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> Nothing jumps out at me but I would like to see a clear close up picture of the leather interior tag & of the nameplate.  Also a clear picture of the name stamp on the exterior strap plate.


Hello, I have just received additional photos. Seller says sorry she couldn't take better photo of leather interior tag.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello, I have just received additional photos. Seller says sorry she couldn't take better photo of leather interior tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495605
> View attachment 3495606
> View attachment 3495607
> View attachment 3495608



It's good, lluuccka!!


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> It's good, lluuccka!!


Thank you!!   now important question for me, is it worth the price?  (220 USD) what do you think?


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> It's good, lluuccka!!





lluuccka said:


> Thank you!!   now important question for me, is it worth the price?  (220 USD) what do you think?



I'm sorry but I spoke too soon.  At a quick glance, it looks authentic but when I went back to look at it again, this appears to me made from Saffiano leather.  This is a red flag.  The Miranda is from his high end collection & I have never seen a Miranda made in Saffiano; I have seen it made in French Calf hide, snakeskin, Crocodile, French Calfhair, deerskin, the higher end leathers but I have never seen one made of Saffiano.  So I'm going to withdraw my initial evaluation & say this one is not authentic.  Sorry.  I jumped the gun on this one.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry but I spoke too soon.  At a quick glance, it looks authentic but when I went back to look at it again, this appears to me made from Saffiano leather.  This is a red flag.  The Miranda is from his high end collection & I have never seen a Miranda made in Saffiano; I have seen it made in French Calf hide, snakeskin, Crocodile, French Calfhair, deerskin, the higher end leathers but I have never seen one made of Saffiano.  So I'm going to withdraw my initial evaluation & say this one is not authentic.  Sorry.  I jumped the gun on this one.


Ok, thank you. Really appreciate this. I'm glad not to buying her. 

Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ampavlinac

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag I would love to be authenticated. The bag is 15.5"w x 10.5"h x 4.75"d with a 9" drop length. The zipper is unmarked, so I didn't photograph it.


Any help on this bag would be greatly appreciated. I don't feel comfortable selling it without confirming it's authenticity.


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have a MICHAEL Michael Kors bag I would love to be authenticated. The bag is 15.5"w x 10.5"h x 4.75"d with a 9" drop length. The zipper is unmarked, so I didn't photograph it.





ampavlinac said:


> Any help on this bag would be greatly appreciated. I don't feel comfortable selling it without confirming it's authenticity.



I don't normally evaluate for resellers because I think resellers should use a paid service as a cost of doing business.  But this is an authentic Michael Kors  East West Ring Tote from the outlets.  Made in 2013.  Originally retailed for  around$298.


----------



## ampavlinac

cdtracing said:


> I don't normally evaluate for resellers because I think resellers should use a paid service as a cost of doing business.  But this is an authentic Michael Kors  East West Ring Tote from the outlets.  Made in 2013.  Originally retailed for  around$298.



I definitely understand that. I work for an online estate sale auction site, and I hope at some point as they continue to grow that we will be able to do so! We are starting to send more autographed items to get third party authenticators, and we have our own gemologists we work with. I specifically work with local consignors and I'm learning everything I can so that I can do the best job possible for my sellers and customers . I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> I definitely understand that. I work for an online estate sale auction site, and I hope at some point as they continue to grow that we will be able to do so! We are starting to send more autographed items to get third party authenticators, and we have our own gemologists we work with. I specifically work with local consignors and I'm learning everything I can so that I can do the best job possible for my sellers and customers . I very much appreciate your help!



I'll help you out when I can.


----------



## Maxxi24

Please help authenticate this bag? Is this Michael Kors bag real even if it has the hanging leather behind the MK charm?
seller id:  tutumoon
eBay item number: 252593809789
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...809789?hash=item3acfc3a97d:g:vD0AAOSwPCVYB6az


----------



## Maxxi24

Here is another Michael Kors bag that i need help with authenticating please?
seller id:  central13
eBay item number: 282225986659
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...986659?hash=item41b5facc63:g:854AAOSwvzRX1YyY


----------



## cdtracing

Maxxi24 said:


> Please help authenticate this bag? Is this Michael Kors bag real even if it has the hanging leather behind the MK charm?
> seller id:  tutumoon
> eBay item number: 252593809789
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...809789?hash=item3acfc3a97d:g:vD0AAOSwPCVYB6az





Maxxi24 said:


> Here is another Michael Kors bag that i need help with authenticating please?
> seller id:  central13
> eBay item number: 282225986659
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...986659?hash=item41b5facc63:g:854AAOSwvzRX1YyY



I evaluate bags for active members who have a minimum post count of 25.  I require this so members can familiarize themselves with the forum & participate on different threads other than just AT threads.  Please read the first post of this thread for the list of pictures needed for an authentication.  Neither listings provide enough clear pictures to make a determination.


----------



## Bootlover07

Can someone please authenticate this sutton for me? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252562907714


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this sutton for me?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252562907714


Looks good.  Next time, please use the format as set forth in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Looks good.  Next time, please use the format as set forth in the first post of this thread.



Sorry! But thank you!!! [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry! But thank you!!! [emoji5]


I understand.  This thread tends to be a little informal but I'm trying to keep requests consistent under the same form.   Enjoy the bag if you decide to get it.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Good morning! Would you be able to authenticate this bag for me, cdtracing? I've ordered it already so if you require more photos when it comes in, please let me know. 


Item: Michael Kors Fulton Crossbody Bag (Black, Pebbled Leather, Gold hardware)
Listing number: 182294423733
Seller: catejams 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182294423733?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Seller has 100% positive feedback for MK items, good communication, just wanted to be sure  Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

missbrasilnyc said:


> Good morning! Would you be able to authenticate this bag for me, cdtracing? I've ordered it already so if you require more photos when it comes in, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Fulton Crossbody Bag (Black, Pebbled Leather, Gold hardware)
> Listing number: 182294423733
> Seller: catejams
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182294423733?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Seller has 100% positive feedback for MK items, good communication, just wanted to be sure  Thank you so much for your time.


I don't see any red flags.  I would like to see clear pics of the made in country/date tag & style code tag when your bag is delivered.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags.  I would like to see clear pics of the made in country/date tag & style code tag when your bag is delivered.


Thank you so much for the reply! I'll be sure to post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## San7213

cdtracing said:


> I have never bought from or used the site but it is a Google trusted seller.



Yes. Just know your bags and check sellers feedback.
I sell my bags there since I have a bag addiction and have bought some from really good sellers


----------



## Stephg

Hi, my mum picked this wallet up at a garage sale. For some reason I feel like maybe it's a fake but wanted to double check. Not sure what pics are required for a wallet so if something is missing let me know and I'll take more. There is no heat stamp or printed Michael Kors on the inside above the card slots.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Hi, my mum picked this wallet up at a garage sale. For some reason I feel like maybe it's a fake but wanted to double check. Not sure what pics are required for a wallet so if something is missing let me know and I'll take more. There is no heat stamp or printed Michael Kors on the inside above the card slots.
> 
> View attachment 3503888
> View attachment 3503890
> View attachment 3503891
> View attachment 3503892
> View attachment 3503894



Is there any kind of tag in the zipper compartment.  It will be small & hard to find.  Can you also get a clear picture of the fabric lining, not the gold lining?


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Is there any kind of tag in the zipper compartment.  It will be small & hard to find.



In the bill compartment yes


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> In the bill compartment yes
> 
> View attachment 3504038


It's good.  It's an old model with the older lining pattern.  It's about 6 yrs old.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  It's an old model with the older lining pattern.  It's about 6 yrs old.



Oh awesome thanks!


----------



## Tinknicole11

meijiii said:


> Yay awesome  Thank you so much!


Hi I bought a mk purse from someone awhile ago and I never used it so I sold it as "new mk purse" and a lady bought it off me then a week later said it was fake and that she wanted her money back, I wasn't aware that it was fake because I know nothing about them. Could I go to jail for that? I told her I wasn't sure if it was real or not


----------



## reginaPhalange

Tinknicole11 said:


> Hi I bought a mk purse from someone awhile ago and I never used it so I sold it as "new mk purse" and a lady bought it off me then a week later said it was fake and that she wanted her money back, I wasn't aware that it was fake because I know nothing about them. Could I go to jail for that? I told her I wasn't sure if it was real or not


You won't go to jail for selling a bag that you didn't know wasn't authentic, however you could suggest she have the bag authenticated or accept the return and have it authenticated yourself. If it turns out to be a fake, I would advise against selling/using it especially if you are than aware that it's a replica. Hope that helps!


----------



## alaynac

First time poster in this thread and really new to the site so I hope I do okay! I bought this purse the other day for $60 on an app I use called Mercari, it is reputable but people try to scam all the time so I was wary. I asked the seller to post multiple pictures of the bag and close ups of parts of it where you can usually tell if it is a fake or not (the heat stamp, zippers, etc.) and after seeing it I was pretty sure what i was getting was a real bag but I need your guys help to make sure!  The only issue I have is that I can't determine the style of bag (I'm pretty sure it's one of the jet set totes (east/west?), but the color i have is nowhere to be found on the internet so I'm wary) here are the pictures please let me know if there's anymore information I can provide or photographs, to be as helpful as possible. Thanks a bunch in advance for any help!


----------



## cdtracing

alaynac said:


> First time poster in this thread and really new to the site so I hope I do okay! I bought this purse the other day for $60 on an app I use called Mercari, it is reputable but people try to scam all the time so I was wary. I asked the seller to post multiple pictures of the bag and close ups of parts of it where you can usually tell if it is a fake or not (the heat stamp, zippers, etc.) and after seeing it I was pretty sure what i was getting was a real bag but I need your guys help to make sure!  The only issue I have is that I can't determine the style of bag (I'm pretty sure it's one of the jet set totes (east/west?), but the color i have is nowhere to be found on the internet so I'm wary) here are the pictures please let me know if there's anymore information I can provide or photographs, to be as helpful as possible. Thanks a bunch in advance for any help!



Welcome to the MK forum.  It's authentic Top Zip Jet Set Tote.  Hard to tell with the color because of the flash & sometimes the color does not show true.  It looks like it may be Khaki. Thank you for the clear pictures!   In the future, the format & list of necessary pictures for requesting an evaluation is in the first post of this thread.  Please use this format for future requests.


----------



## alaynac

cdtracing said:


> Welcome to the MK forum.  It's authentic Top Zip Jet Set Tote.  Hard to tell with the color because of the flash & sometimes the color does not show true.  It looks like it may be Khaki. Thank you for the clear pictures!   In the future, the format & list of necessary pictures for requesting an evaluation is in the first post of this thread.  Please use this format for future requests.


Thank you so much! I'm so glad to hear i'm not out $60 and I'm glad you were able to determine the style with certainty. I really appreciate it and I'll definitely take note of the format next time! Have a great night


----------



## a_e

MK SELMA - Medium Satchel - Raspberry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32231325891...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
Hi guys, I am desperate to get this bag. Is it genuine? Did MK even make this bag in a Raspberry with Silver features?


----------



## cdtracing

a_e said:


> MK SELMA - Medium Satchel - Raspberry
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322313258917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Hi guys, I am desperate to get this bag. Is it genuine? Did MK even make this bag in a Raspberry with Silver features?


Hello & welcome to the MK forum.  I will only evaluate bags for active member who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so the new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please read the first post of this thread for the correct format to request an evaluation & for the list of necessary pictures.  Pictures need to be very clear & readable.  I can tell you that the listing does not have all the pictures needed to make a determination.  I would need to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag as well as the white tag behind it.  Please go around the purse forum & find threads that you find of interest & participate by commenting on them.  There is a multitude of helpful information on this site.  Once you have gotten your post count up, quote your original request & ask for an evaluation.  I will be happy to examine the bag at that time. Thanks.


----------



## a_e

cdtracing said:


> I would need to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag as well as the white tag behind it.


Okay thanks so much. I have requested for these pictures and will update you when I receive a response!


----------



## Flossy72

Hi- new to MK forum!  I just picked up this little purple # at good will.   Have a good feeling about it and hope to be right!  I think it's the Astor?  Color dark plum?  TIA if anyone can help me out !


----------



## cdtracing

Flossy72 said:


> Hi- new to MK forum!  I just picked up this little purple # at good will.   Have a good feeling about it and hope to be right!  I think it's the Astor?  Color dark plum?  TIA if anyone can help me out !



Yes, it's an authentic Astor Satchel.


----------



## Flossy72

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's an authentic Astor Satchel.


Thanks!  Score!!! . Any idea when these were made?  Annnnnd....Is there a care thread for these types of bags too?  Would love to condition it a bit like my Dooney and Coach finds!


----------



## cdtracing

Flossy72 said:


> Thanks!  Score!!! . Any idea when these were made?  Annnnnd....Is there a care thread for these types of bags too?  Would love to condition it a bit like my Dooney and Coach finds!



Made in country tag says Vietnam.  This bag looks to be in good shape from the pics.  It's about 5 yrs old.  Yes, there are care threads in the Handbag Care & Maintenance sub forum of the Bags, Bags, Bags forum.


----------



## Flossy72

cdtracing said:


> Made in country tag says Vietnam.  This bag looks to be in good shape from the pics.  It's about 5 yrs old.  Yes, there are care threads in the Handbag Care & Maintenance sub forum of the Bags, Bags, Bags forum.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ishtarirainamataray

hello first time poster here.. i hope i'd do good

MK kiki tote medium
SERIAL NUMBER:AI-1404
item is with me so i took all the pictures.. been using it for a year now..
it was a gift from a friend so i dont know where she bought it
hope you can help authenticate it.. i just want to know...


----------



## cdtracing

ishtarirainamataray said:


> hello first time poster here.. i hope i'd do good
> 
> MK kiki tote medium
> SERIAL NUMBER:AI-1404
> item is with me so i took all the pictures.. been using it for a year now..
> it was a gift from a friend so i dont know where she bought it
> hope you can help authenticate it.. i just want to know...



Hello & welcome to the MK forum of TPF.  I evaluate bags for active members who have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please go through TPF & find forums & threads that interest you, comment & participate.  Once your post count is 25 or higher, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original request & let me know.  Please make sure you have all the required pictures needed. So far your pictures are very clear & readable.  You can find a list of necessary pictures in the first post of this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## a_e

a_e said:


> MK SELMA - Medium Satchel - Raspberry
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322313258917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Hi guys, I am desperate to get this bag. Is it genuine? Did MK even make this bag in a Raspberry with Silver hardware?


Here are additional photos added to the advertisement:




Damaged stud:


----------



## cdtracing

a_e said:


> Here are additional photos added to the advertisement:
> View attachment 3512932
> 
> View attachment 3512933
> 
> Damaged stud:
> View attachment 3512934
> 
> View attachment 3512935
> 
> View attachment 3512936



Thank you for the very clear pictures.  As I stated in my original reply to your request, I require a member to have a post count of 25 or more.  Once you have your post count up, quote your requests with the pictures & I will give you the authentication.  Thanks.


----------



## a_e

MK SELMA - Medium Satchel - Raspberry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322313258917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
Hi guys, I am desperate to get this bag. Is it genuine? Did MK even make this bag in a Raspberry with Silver hardware? I don't know if the stitching on the strap looks low quality.



a_e said:


> Here are additional photos added to the advertisement:
> View attachment 3512932
> 
> View attachment 3512933
> 
> Damaged stud:
> View attachment 3512934
> 
> View attachment 3512935
> 
> View attachment 3512936


----------



## cdtracing

a_e said:


> MK SELMA - Medium Satchel - Raspberry
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322313258917?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Hi guys, I am desperate to get this bag. Is it genuine? Did MK even make this bag in a Raspberry with Silver hardware? I don't know if the stitching on the strap looks low quality.


It's authentic.


----------



## Bonstance

Good afternoon, i have just joined on the advice of eBay forum.I have purchased a lovely MK bag from a charity shop and was wondering if it is genuine! What is the best way to go about this? I am aware of the rules regarding photos and details, but I didn't want to barge with requests and multiple photos being so new! Best wishes, Steph


----------



## cdtracing

Bonstance said:


> Good afternoon, i have just joined on the advice of eBay forum.I have purchased a lovely MK bag from a charity shop and was wondering if it is genuine! What is the best way to go about this? I am aware of the rules regarding photos and details, but I didn't want to barge with requests and multiple photos being so new! Best wishes, Steph



 to TPF & to the MK AT thread.  Thanks you for your consideration. 
I require a member be active with a post count of 25 or more before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the format & the site.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & list of necessary pictures to request an authentication.  Please make sure the pictures are clear & readable so I can see details.  This site has a multitude of forums & threads that contain a fountain of useful information.  Just browse the site for forums with threads that interest you & participate by posting on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  Once you have your post count to 25 or more, request your authentication using the format stated in the 1st post & include clear pictures.  If you know any history of the bag, please include that as well.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.


----------



## Bonstance

Thank you for taking the time! I have been scouring the threads and think I have an idea of the authenticity, but it seems to be a rarer ostrich Hamilton, so I'm not 100%. I'll do my best to participate in 25 posts although this might prove tricky given my lack of knowledge and experience with quality designer bags. Thank you once again for such a warm welcome: I shall continue lurking and lusting for now, and hope that I find another to compare withBest wishes and thanks again! Steph


cdtracing said:


> to TPF & to the MK AT thread.  Thanks you for your consideration.
> I require a member be active with a post count of 25 or more before I will evaluate a bag.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the format & the site.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & list of necessary pictures to request an authentication.  Please make sure the pictures are clear & readable so I can see details.  This site has a multitude of forums & threads that contain a fountain of useful information.  Just browse the site for forums with threads that interest you & participate by posting on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  Once you have your post count to 25 or more, request your authentication using the format stated in the 1st post & include clear pictures.  If you know any history of the bag, please include that as well.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.


Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Bonstance said:


> Thank you for taking the time! I have been scouring the threads and think I have an idea of the authenticity, but it seems to be a rarer ostrich Hamilton, so I'm not 100%. I'll do my best to participate in 25 posts although this might prove tricky given my lack of knowledge and experience with quality designer bags. Thank you once again for such a warm welcome: I shall continue lurking and lusting for now, and hope that I find another to compare withBest wishes and thanks again! Steph
> 
> Thank you


There are forums on jewelry, Ebay, shopping, make up & beauty, family relationships, celebrity style, television & cinema, food,ect.  This forum is not limited to handbags & designers.  You don't have to limit yourself to designers.


----------



## Bonstance

Ah, that is good to knowthank you for that information, as I was so focused on the bags that I went straight to the bag related forums! I've just scrolled down and, lo, a whole variety of topics and threadsThank you, I'm sure I will be able to rack up the post count. Best wishes



cdtracing said:


> There are forums on jewelry, Ebay, shopping, make up & beauty, family relationships, celebrity style, television & cinema, food,ect.  This forum is not limited to handbags & designers.  You don't have to limit yourself to designers.


----------



## cdtracing

Bonstance said:


> Ah, that is good to knowthank you for that information, as I was so focused on the bags that I went straight to the bag related forums! I've just scrolled down and, lo, a whole variety of topics and threadsThank you, I'm sure I will be able to rack up the post count. Best wishes


Happy to be of service!


----------



## Shona1409

View media item 1139View media item 1139View media item 1140View media item 1141View media item 1142View media item 1143View media item 1144Hi Guys
I'm new to this site but was hoping for some help with a MK bag I bought off eBay recently, took a huge risk with it as the photos were terrible.
I need to know which particular style it is and also if it is in fact authentic. Micheal kors isn't my specialist subject as I generally deal with higher end brands.

If anyone could help with the name of the style that would be fantastic  thanks in advance. Shona


----------



## cdtracing

Shona1409 said:


> View media item 1139View media item 1139View media item 1140View media item 1141View media item 1142View media item 1143View media item 1144Hi Guys
> I'm new to this site but was hoping for some help with a MK bag I bought off eBay recently, took a huge risk with it as the photos were terrible.
> I need to know which particular style it is and also if it is in fact authentic. Micheal kors isn't my specialist subject as I generally deal with higher end brands.
> 
> If anyone could help with the name of the style that would be fantastic  thanks in advance. Shona



 to TPF & to the MKAT thread.  I evaluate bags for active participating members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please browse the site, find threads that interest you, post & participate.  When you have your post count up, quote your original request, & use the format in the 1st post of this thread for the format & required pictures necessary to make a determination.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.


----------



## missvic

Hi dear authenticators,

Please authenticate my new mk jetset travel trifold wallet..

Below are the item detail:
Item: jet set travel trifold wallet
Serial number: 32T5GTVF1L
Seller: Reebonz

Wallet picture attached below:


----------



## cdtracing

missvic said:


> Hi dear authenticators,
> 
> Please authenticate my new mk jetset travel trifold wallet..
> 
> Below are the item detail:
> Item: jet set travel trifold wallet
> Serial number: 32T5GTVF1L
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Wallet picture attached below:



 to TPF & to the MKAT thread. I evaluate bags for active participating members with a post count of 25 or more. I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. Please browse the site, find threads that interest you, post & participate.  It won't take long before you have increased your post count.  When you have your post count up, quote your original request & repost.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Thank you for your clear pictures but I will still need to see both sides of the black tag inside the wallet.


----------



## missvic

cdtracing said:


> to TPF & to the MKAT thread. I evaluate bags for active participating members with a post count of 25 or more. I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. Please browse the site, find threads that interest you, post & participate.  It won't take long before you have increased your post count.  When you have your post count up, quote your original request & repost.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Thank you for your clear pictures but I will still need to see both sides of the black tag inside the wallet.




Hi cdtracing,
Thank you for your reply.
After I accumulated 25 posts count or more only i post again my request plus the black tag of the wallet, right? Just wanna clarify again


----------



## cdtracing

missvic said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> Thank you for your reply.
> After I accumulated 25 posts count or more only i post again my request plus the black tag of the wallet, right? Just wanna clarify again



Yes.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Just include clear pictures of the black tag, front & back.  Thank you.


----------



## missvic

cdtracing said:


> Yes.  I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Just include clear pictures of the black tag, front & back.  Thank you.



Thank you in advance


----------



## Stobb.richa

I am looking for authenticity on a bag on eBay I am currently looking to purchase its title on eBay is.. REDUCED Michael kors large Sutton pearl grey new with tags
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192014323600
Lots of photos of bag and tag attached thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Stobb.richa said:


> I am looking for authenticity on a bag on eBay I am currently looking to purchase its title on eBay is.. REDUCED Michael kors large Sutton pearl grey new with tags
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192014323600
> Lots of photos of bag and tag attached thanks



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  I evaluate bags for active members who participate on the forum & have a minimum post count of 25.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & it's format.  Please explore the site, find threads that interest you & participate by posting.  There are a multitude of forums that cover almost any subject you can think of.  
Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format to request an authentication & the list of necessary pictures to make a determination.  Once you have you post count up, please quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate your bag at that time.  Thanks.


----------



## v1v2v3v

Hi, I've recently purchased this Michael Kors large Selma tote in black but I am unsure if it is authentic. I have taken as many pictures as I can, can you please authenticate it? Thank you


----------



## v1v2v3v

Here are some more pictures


----------



## cdtracing

v1v2v3v said:


> View attachment 3525765
> View attachment 3525767
> View attachment 3525768
> View attachment 3525770
> View attachment 3525771
> View attachment 3525773
> View attachment 3525775
> View attachment 3525778
> View attachment 3525783
> View attachment 3525787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've recently purchased this Michael Kors large Selma tote in black but I am unsure if it is authentic. I have taken as many pictures as I can, can you please authenticate it? Thank you





v1v2v3v said:


> View attachment 3525794
> View attachment 3525795
> View attachment 3525797
> View attachment 3525798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures


Looks good.   Thank you for the clear pictures. For future reference, please read the first post of this thread for the format to use when asking for an evaluation. Thanks.


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi!
Please authenticate this Michael Kors Large Selma Satchel in Brown. I bought this from a seller in instagram. This comes with a paper bag, Michael Kors plastic and a dust bag. No tags.












.


----------



## Rachelle07

More pictures


----------



## cdtracing

Rachelle07 said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors Large Selma Satchel in Brown. I bought this from a seller in instagram. This comes with a paper bag, Michael Kors plastic and a dust bag. No tags.
> 
> View attachment 3528389
> View attachment 3528390
> View attachment 3528391
> View attachment 3528392
> View attachment 3528393
> View attachment 3528394
> View attachment 3528345
> View attachment 3528346
> View attachment 3528347
> View attachment 3528351
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528345
> View attachment 3528346
> View attachment 3528347
> View attachment 3528351





Rachelle07 said:


> More pictures
> 
> View attachment 3528396
> View attachment 3528397
> View attachment 3528398



Thank you for the really clear pictures. It really helps. I'm sorry but this is a very good Super Fake.  I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Rachelle07

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the really clear pictures. It really helps. I'm sorry but this is a very good Super Fake.  I hope you can get your money back.



Thank you for your time. 

The seller claims that she bought it from an outlet store in the US so it's authentic. Apparently when I asked her for the receipt she said she doesn't have it anymore cause she bought it during a sale. Good thing she said that she can give me a refund.


----------



## cdtracing

Rachelle07 said:


> Thank you for your time.
> 
> The seller claims that she bought it from an outlet store in the US so it's authentic. Apparently when I asked her for the receipt she said she doesn't have it anymore cause she bought it during a sale. Good thing she said that she can give me a refund.



I'm glad you can return the bag & get a refund.  Like I said, this is a very good Super Fake & would fool most  people.  These counterfeiter's are getting better & better with their fake bags.


----------



## AiraGee

*Hi TPF!  I've been searching a lot about how to authenticate MK bag since I bought mine from a friend a week ago until I saw your site. The bag is grayson satchel medium size in brown. I have checked every details and they were very clean and perfectly made as to my judgment. (See attached photos) The inside tag was also present "Made in China E-1305". My friend said she bought it in Chicago around April this year and used it just once. It has no dustbag nor care card when I received it, because she said it was misplaced. Anyway, my only concern is the leather texture. I seldom see posts or comments regarding leather material. I have 3 MK bags bought in MK outlet in the Philippines, so I'm pretty sure they were really genuine. I tried comparing its texture but it came out kinda softer, flat looking with little bumpy feeling. My 3 MK bags feels stronger to touch and more bumpy or rough and shiny especially when good lighting is present. I can't say it's about the bag's age because she just bought it 7 months ago. Can you please help me resolve this?  Will appreciate receiving a response. Thanks in advance! 

PS: Sorry if posted photos weren't enough cause some file said it was too large.*


----------



## cdtracing

AiraGee said:


> View attachment 3531627
> View attachment 3531628
> View attachment 3531643
> View attachment 3531646
> View attachment 3531647
> View attachment 3531648
> *Hi TPF!  I've been searching a lot about how to authenticate MK bag since I bought mine from a friend a week ago until I saw your site. The bag is grayson satchel medium size in brown. I have checked every details and they were very clean and perfectly made as to my judgment. (See attached photos) The inside tag was also present "Made in China E-1305". My friend said she bought it in Chicago around April this year and used it just once. It has no dustbag nor care card when I received it, because she said it was misplaced. Anyway, my only concern is the leather texture. I seldom see posts or comments regarding leather material. I have 3 MK bags bought in MK outlet in the Philippines, so I'm pretty sure they were really genuine. I tried comparing its texture but it came out kinda softer, flat looking with little bumpy feeling. My 3 MK bags feels stronger to touch and more bumpy or rough and shiny especially when good lighting is present. I can't say it's about the bag's age because she just bought it 7 months ago. Can you please help me resolve this?  Will appreciate receiving a response. Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: Sorry if posted photos weren't enough cause some file said it was too large.*



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  Sorry for the late reply but I have been out of town this weekend & just got back this afternoon.
I will evaluate bags for members who are active & have a minimum post count of 25.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with TPF & it's format.  There is a fountain of information on the website from purses to jewelry to shopping to shoes to care & maintenance to beauty to health to food ect.  Please explore the site & participate by posting on threads that interest you.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & list of required pictures to make a determination.  Just quote your original post, make sure the request is in the proper format with the necessary pictures & make your request again.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Item: BNWOT Black Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Around Purse With Wrist Strap
Listing number: 232149506931
Seller: laurajayneknowles
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWOT-Bla...aDl&nma=true&si=95J88%2Fe4PwHkLLq8O0uc0AlIOlg
Comments: Please can you take a look at this for me , thank you


----------



## cdtracing

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Item: BNWOT Black Michael Kors Jet Set Zip Around Purse With Wrist Strap
> Listing number: 232149506931
> Seller: laurajayneknowles
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWOT-Black-Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Zip-Around-Purse-With-Wrist-Strap-/232149506931?hash=item360d305b73:g:2FMAAOSw4GVYMaDl&nma=true&si=95J88%2Fe4PwHkLLq8O0uc0AlIOlg
> Comments: Please can you take a look at this for me , thank you



Not enough pics in the listing to evaluate the bag. Please read post #1 of this thread for the list of necessary pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hello!
Can someone please authenticate this sutton for me? It is medium size in pearl grey. There were no tags, but I believe I took all the necessary pics. Please let me know if I need to take more!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please authenticate this sutton for me? It is medium size in pearl grey. There were no tags, but I believe I took all the necessary pics. Please let me know if I need to take more!



Do you have a link to where you bought it?  Do you know any history of the bag?


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Do you have a link to where you bought it?  Do you know any history of the bag?



Yes, here is the link! I obviously already purchased, but the buyer accepts returns. I just received it so the pics from the previous post are mine.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252571745188


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please authenticate this sutton for me? It is medium size in pearl grey. There were no tags, but I believe I took all the necessary pics. Please let me know if I need to take more!





Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, here is the link! I obviously already purchased, but the buyer accepts returns. I just received it so the pics from the previous post are mine.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252571745188



It's good.  Congrats on your new bag!!  Next time, please remember to follow the format outlined in post 1 of this thread & include the link to where the bag was bought if possible.  Thanks.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Congrats on your new bag!!  Next time, please remember to follow the format outlined in post 1 of this thread & include the link to where the bag was bought if possible.  Thanks.



Thank you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## chasy093

Not sure if I should post it here, but I bought a Mk bag from the Macy awhile ago and I never used it so I sold it on eBay. The buyer is a new user with 0 feedback. She said she went to MK store to check and they told her the bag was fake! I can guarantee it's 100% authentic (I still have the receipt but I didn't send it to the buyer) and now I'm worry if i accept the return, she will send back a different item? I don't mind refund her if I get my bag back in original condition. What can I do to protect myself?


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Not sure if I should post it here, but I bought a Mk bag from the Macy awhile ago and I never used it so I sold it on eBay. The buyer is a new user with 0 feedback. She said she went to MK store to check and they told her the bag was fake! I can guarantee it's 100% authentic (I still have the receipt but I didn't send it to the buyer) and now I'm worry if i accept the return, she will send back a different item? I don't mind refund her if I get my bag back in original condition. What can I do to protect myself?



This is a question for the Ebay subforum in the shopping forum.  There are several members who buy & sell on Ebay & are very knowledgeable about Ebay policy & procedures.  Post your concerns there & they will be glad to help.  FYI...SA'S at the stores are not authenticators & most will tell you a bag is fake if it wasn't bought directly from MK. I think the burden of proof the bag is a fake is on her to prove.   Good luck.


----------



## spy91

Hi all, I would like to authenticate this bag bought from ebay, thank you so much in advance !
Item: MK Greenwich medium black bucket bag
Listing number: 262730772023
Seller: korlands
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262730772023
Please check the attached photos below. Sorry I don't know why I can't upload the photos here, so I create some dropbox links instead.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tmppkmmc48bh0eq/IMG_2371.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o79ox69b0nl0ni/IMG_2372.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q71zvuf739rqi53/IMG_2373.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqtn0ymc415e4oy/IMG_2375.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/23rptns6ppuqcec/IMG_2379.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hc9xzfrbr1eyus/IMG_2381.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/itmfksup4qmlfbk/IMG_2382.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8rn0exqqt0ws5b2/IMG_2383.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uz7vm53a8nbgi8w/IMG_2385.JPG?dl=0https://www.dropbox.com/s/nzm7zz9ympfr9fb/IMG_2386.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lcfmrndaj9h3v0i/IMG_2387.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zyfs9ri953reo7k/IMG_2388.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o7q5f6upcydhatz/IMG_2389.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y19a7lmkiitwvl2/IMG_2397.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejlyu6ypupglgrw/IMG_2398.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8kahqr7rqy953a9/IMG_2399.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6vsyrzfzjqjjib/IMG_2400.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o1o4r25k9kvneej/IMG_2401.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2np6oyi1yrr0jjk/IMG_2402.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aue5z58nj47g8nd/IMG_2403.JPG?dl=0


----------



## cdtracing

spy91 said:


> Hi all, I would like to authenticate this bag bought from ebay, thank you so much in advance !
> Item: MK Greenwich medium black bucket bag
> Listing number: 262730772023
> Seller: korlands
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262730772023
> Please check the attached photos below. Sorry I don't know why I can't upload the photos here, so I create some dropbox links instead.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tmppkmmc48bh0eq/IMG_2371.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o79ox69b0nl0ni/IMG_2372.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q71zvuf739rqi53/IMG_2373.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqtn0ymc415e4oy/IMG_2375.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23rptns6ppuqcec/IMG_2379.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hc9xzfrbr1eyus/IMG_2381.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/itmfksup4qmlfbk/IMG_2382.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8rn0exqqt0ws5b2/IMG_2383.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uz7vm53a8nbgi8w/IMG_2385.JPG?dl=0https://www.dropbox.com/s/nzm7zz9ympfr9fb/IMG_2386.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lcfmrndaj9h3v0i/IMG_2387.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zyfs9ri953reo7k/IMG_2388.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o7q5f6upcydhatz/IMG_2389.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y19a7lmkiitwvl2/IMG_2397.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ejlyu6ypupglgrw/IMG_2398.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8kahqr7rqy953a9/IMG_2399.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6vsyrzfzjqjjib/IMG_2400.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o1o4r25k9kvneej/IMG_2401.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2np6oyi1yrr0jjk/IMG_2402.JPG?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aue5z58nj47g8nd/IMG_2403.JPG?dl=0



Hello & welcome! 
While I am not a fan of sellers who use stock pictures in their listings, the pictures you provided were very clear & gave me enough information to determine this bag is authentic.  Congratulations on your Greenwich Bucket.  Thank you for such clear pictures.  In the future, please try to set up pics in a slide show as opposed to setting them up in single view.  It's easier to go back & forth between pics that way.  Thanks.


----------



## sdkitty

chasy093 said:


> Not sure if I should post it here, but I bought a Mk bag from the Macy awhile ago and I never used it so I sold it on eBay. The buyer is a new user with 0 feedback. She said she went to MK store to check and they told her the bag was fake! I can guarantee it's 100% authentic (I still have the receipt but I didn't send it to the buyer) and now I'm worry if i accept the return, she will send back a different item? I don't mind refund her if I get my bag back in original condition. What can I do to protect myself?


I'm no help.  Just want to say this is why I'm afraid to sell on Ebay.  Problems like this stress me out too much.  GL


----------



## spy91

cdtracing said:


> Hello & welcome!
> While I am not a fan of sellers who use stock pictures in their listings, the pictures you provided were very clear & gave me enough information to determine this bag is authentic.  Congratulations on your Greenwich Bucket.  Thank you for such clear pictures.  In the future, please try to set up pics in a slide show as opposed to setting them up in single view.  It's easier to go back & forth between pics that way.  Thanks.


thank you so muhc for your time and help!


----------



## K6bde3

spy91 said:


> thank you so muhc for your time and help!


Hello,
I am wondering if some Michael Kors cross body handbag has no make in country tag and has no date tag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if some Michael Kors cross body handbag has no make in country tag and has no date tag? Thanks a lot!



They all have made in country/date tags.  Only exception are some of the vintage bags.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> They all have made in country/date tags.  Only exception are some of the vintage bags.


May I know about how many years ago do you mean? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> May I know about how many years ago do you mean? Thanks a lot!


15+ years generally.


----------



## K6bde3

K6bde3 said:


> May I know about how many years ago do you mean? Thanks a lot!





cdtracing said:


> 15+ years generally.


Thank you for letting me know.
 I just received a ivory MK cross body bag from eBay auction I won, seller said it's authentic, the leather seems so nice and soft, but very surprise it has no tag at all. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/192036449935

Thanks for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Thank you for letting me know.
> I just received a ivory MK cross body bag from eBay auction I won, seller said it's authentic, the leather seems so nice and soft, but very surprise it has no tag at all.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/192036449935
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Are you asking for an evaluation of the bag you bought?  If so, please read the 1st post of this thread for rules & necessary pictures needed to make a determination.  Once you have a post count of 25 or more, post for an evaluation using the format stated in the 1st post of the thread.  Include the link to the listing.  I can tell you that the pictures in the listing are too blurry & do not include the needed things to look at in order to evaluate the bag.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> Are you asking for an evaluation of the bag you bought?  If so, please read the 1st post of this thread for rules & necessary pictures needed to make a determination.  Once you have a post count of 25 or more, post for an evaluation using the format stated in the 1st post of the thread.  Include the link to the listing.  I can tell you that the pictures in the listing are too blurry & do not include the needed things to look at in order to evaluate the bag.


Thanks a lot!
I still don't have 25 yet, my sister said the bag maybe fake, but I feel the leather is so soft and real, the metal is also real to me.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> They all have made in country/date tags.  Only exception are some of the vintage bags.


Oh, I just found the tag after many searches....


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Oh, I just found the tag after many searches....


I will evaluate your bag when you reach 25+ posts. Be sure to make your request in the format laid out in post 1 in this thread & incluse all required pictures. Please participate on threads other than the AT thread. Thanks.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> I will evaluate your bag when you reach 25+ posts. Be sure to make your request in the format laid out in post 1 in this thread & incluse all required pictures. Please participate on threads other than the AT thread. Thanks.


I will follow


cdtracing said:


> I will evaluate your bag when you reach 25+ posts. Be sure to make your request in the format laid out in post 1 in this thread & incluse all required pictures. Please participate on threads other than the AT thread. Thanks.


Sorry. Thanks, I will.


----------



## chasy093

Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance

SERIAL NUMBER: 30F6ABNM2L
Link (if available): Private seller
Seller: Private seller
Who took the pictures: seller
History of the bag: brand new
Comments: the made in tag concern me as it looks different.


----------



## Hyacinth

Good morning!

We've just found an Ebay seller who not only using stolen stock photos, incorrect descriptions, AND drop-shipping but who also has a bunch of fake Coaches listed. " *suthrnatmosphere* " also has a lot of MK items and quite a few of them look kinky to me but I don't know enough about MK to go any further. If any of your authenticators have some spare time they may want to have a look through these Current and Completed listings and report if they find anything. This seller needs to go on restriction, or get their arse thrown off Ebay permanently:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/suthrnatmosphere/m.html?item=142198926022&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://www.ebay.com/sch/suthrnatmosphere/m.html?item=142198926022&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

Thanks, and have fun!


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F6ABNM2L
> Link (if available): Private seller
> Seller: Private seller
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> Comments: the made in tag concern me as it looks different.
> 
> View attachment 3539190
> View attachment 3539191
> View attachment 3539192
> View attachment 3539193
> View attachment 3539194
> View attachment 3539195
> View attachment 3539196
> View attachment 3539197



It's good.  Congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We've just found an Ebay seller who not only using stolen stock photos, incorrect descriptions, AND drop-shipping but who also has a bunch of fake Coaches listed. " *suthrnatmosphere* " also has a lot of MK items and quite a few of them look kinky to me but I don't know enough about MK to go any further. If any of your authenticators have some spare time they may want to have a look through these Current and Completed listings and report if they find anything. This seller needs to go on restriction, or get their arse thrown off Ebay permanently:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/suthrnatmosphere/m.html?item=142198926022&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/suthrnatmosphere/m.html?item=142198926022&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks, and have fun!



Thanks for the heads up, Hyacinth.  Will start taking a look at this seller today.  This is the season where the counterfeiters go into overdrive!!


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Hyacinth.  Will start taking a look at this seller today.  This is the season where the counterfeiters go into overdrive!!



Just as a follow-up-

At least 80 to 90 percent of that seller's "Coaches" are obvious fakes, including almost all the Completeds. I've reported about 50 listings and just had to stop when my fingers started aching. The ten percent or so with just a stolen stock photo can't be proven but it's a super-safe bet they're just as fake as the more obvious ones - read the descriptions included with them, all copied from the same source and NONE matching the photo in the listing.. Even the ones being sold as pre-owned with actual creed photos have fake creeds.

This is FRAUD, not just fakes-selling. *suthrnatmosphere* is an out-and-out crook. Or it's a hijacked account, it's THAT time of year too.


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> Just as a follow-up-
> 
> At least 80 to 90 percent of that seller's "Coaches" are obvious fakes, including almost all the Completeds. I've reported about 50 listings and just had to stop when my fingers started aching. The ten percent or so with just a stolen stock photo can't be proven but it's a super-safe bet they're just as fake as the more obvious ones - read the descriptions included with them, all copied from the same source and NONE matching the photo in the listing.. Even the ones being sold as pre-owned with actual creed photos have fake creeds.
> 
> This is FRAUD, not just fakes-selling. *suthrnatmosphere* is an out-and-out crook. Or it's a hijacked account, it's THAT time of year too.



I agree 100%.  I've only found 1 bag that I can't say 100% fake.  All the rest of the MK bags this seller has are cheap Chinese knock offs that are seen on so many of the fake websites.  The listings say factory direct.  MK does not do online factory direct.  This is bottom line stealing from consumers & complete FRAUD.

I'm about half way through reporting the over 100 MK listings they have.  My fingers got tired as well, plus I has 4 meeting to attend this afternoon.  I'll have them all reported before I go to bed but this is going to take a while.  I hate fraudulent sellers like this!!


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> Just as a follow-up-
> 
> At least 80 to 90 percent of that seller's "Coaches" are obvious fakes, including almost all the Completeds. I've reported about 50 listings and just had to stop when my fingers started aching. The ten percent or so with just a stolen stock photo can't be proven but it's a super-safe bet they're just as fake as the more obvious ones - read the descriptions included with them, all copied from the same source and NONE matching the photo in the listing.. Even the ones being sold as pre-owned with actual creed photos have fake creeds.
> 
> This is FRAUD, not just fakes-selling. *suthrnatmosphere* is an out-and-out crook. Or it's a hijacked account, it's THAT time of year too.


I have also reported this seller to Michael Kors for their counterfeit division to take action against.


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> I have also reported this seller to Michael Kors for their counterfeit division to take action against.



Good job, cdtracing! I hope your fingers are recovering. Wonder how long it will take to get that garbage removed? And hopefully have the seller either banned or restricted.


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> Good job, cdtracing! I hope your fingers are recovering. Wonder how long it will take to get that garbage removed? And hopefully have the seller either banned or restricted.


I finally got through them.  Those were ghastly!  Don't know how long it will take but I reported the seller to MK, gave them the link to their listings, & reported Ebay for allowing the repeated multiple fake bag listings to be sold by same seller.  I don't know why Ebay doesn't take them down.  Some have sold since this morning.  Whoever bought them has been robbed.


----------



## Ravvie99

cdtracing said:


> I finally got through them.  Those were ghastly!  Don't know how long it will take but I reported the seller to MK, gave them the link to their listings, & reported Ebay for allowing the repeated multiple fake bag listings to be sold by same seller.  I don't know why Ebay doesn't take them down.  Some have sold since this morning.  Whoever bought them has been robbed.



Authenticator Justice League - I love it!! Your work is so appreciated [emoji173]️


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> I finally got through them.  Those were ghastly!  Don't know how long it will take but I reported the seller to MK, gave them the link to their listings, & reported Ebay for allowing the repeated multiple fake bag listings to be sold by same seller.  I don't know why Ebay doesn't take them down.  Some have sold since this morning.  Whoever bought them has been robbed.



One of our posters just spotted a new ID for the same seller, also located in BROOKHAVEN, MISSISSIPPI. Her name might be Helen Munn according to our poster.

New ID is HELEMUN_0 -
http://www.ebay.com/sch/helemun_0/m.html?item=282281093646&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=helemun_0&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=282281205614&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
So far she's only listed about a dozen "Coaches" but that could change at any time.

Looks like she opened this ID as a backup on June 1st of this year, these are the first listings or transactions.


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> One of our posters just spotted a new ID for the same seller, also located in BROOKHAVEN, MISSISSIPPI. Her name might be Helen Munn according to our poster.
> 
> New ID is HELEMUN_0 -
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/helemun_0/m.html?item=282281093646&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=helemun_0&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=282281205614&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> So far she's only listed about a dozen "Coaches" but that could change at any time.
> 
> Looks like she opened this ID as a backup on June 1st of this year, these are the first listings or transactions.


I'll check this one out as well!


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> One of our posters just spotted a new ID for the same seller, also located in BROOKHAVEN, MISSISSIPPI. Her name might be Helen Munn according to our poster.
> 
> New ID is HELEMUN_0 -
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/helemun_0/m.html?item=282281093646&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=helemun_0&&_trksid=p2047675.l2560&rt=nc&iid=282281205614&sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> So far she's only listed about a dozen "Coaches" but that could change at any time.
> 
> Looks like she opened this ID as a backup on June 1st of this year, these are the first listings or transactions.



Looks like these listings have all been taken down.  That's good for Coach!


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> Looks like these listings have all been taken down.  That's good for Coach!



Yep. But all the others under "SUTHRNATMOSPHERE" are still active. So 12 down, at least 150 assorted fakes to go. Plus she has a store at Mercari too, just one fake Coach ATM, and no MKs that I noticed. But that will change if Ebay gets off their dead arses and starts pulling listings. BeenBurned even found an old account at iOffer, which would be the perfect place to dump a bunch of fakes, assuming she actually has any in her possession instead of them being drop-shipped from China.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1251#post-30866988


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> Yep. But all the others under "SUTHRNATMOSPHERE" are still active. So 12 down, at least 150 assorted fakes to go. Plus she has a store at Mercari too, just one fake Coach ATM, and no MKs that I noticed. But that will change if Ebay gets off their dead arses and starts pulling listings. BeenBurned even found an old account at iOffer, which would be the perfect place to dump a bunch of fakes, assuming she actually has any in her possession instead of them being drop-shipped from China.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1251#post-30866988



I not only reported this seller to MK Corp but I also reported Ebay for allowing this seller to continue to list & sell counterfeit bags after the bags have been reported.  I also referenced in my correspondence that the seller was not only selling fake MK but also fake Coach bags & that it was pure fraud.  Hopefully, MK's attorney's for their counterfeit division will move quickly. Some of the MK bags I reported yesterday sold to some poor consumer & the seller relisted more today. I have reported these as well.


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> I not only reported this seller to MK Corp but I also reported Ebay for allowing this seller to continue to list & sell counterfeit bags after the bags have been reported.  I also referenced in my correspondence that the seller was not only selling fake MK but also fake Coach bags & that it was pure fraud.  Hopefully, MK's attorney's for their counterfeit division will move quickly. Some of the MK bags I reported yesterday sold to some poor consumer & the seller relisted more today. I have reported these as well.



I contacted Coach's Counterfeits section and did essentially the same thing. They probably won't do anything (they haven't in the past) but since this involves current style fakes and fakes obviously being drop-shipped from China they have a vested interest in doing something about it even if it's just reporting her to the FBI and Homeland Security so they can track and find the shipments coming into the country. I also mentioned the 100-plus fake MK items so Coach knows they're not dealing with some small-time seller who's buying a few fakes on Canal Street to flog on Ebay. These fakes are being illegally imported in bulk, and I think that's what the Feds are most concerned about. There are major security concerns about this kind of clandestine importing.

ETA - there was a really good Nat Geo special back in 2008 called "Illicit" that took a look at the problem, from handbags to medications, and why governments like the US are so concerned. There's a 5-minute preview on YouTube but you have to pay or have a season pass to watch the whole thing. For anyone who doesn't believe inexpensive bags are faked, there are a few quick glimpses of fake LeSportsacs in the clip:


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> I contacted Coach's Counterfeits section and did essentially the same thing. They probably won't do anything (they haven't in the past) but since this involves current style fakes and fakes obviously being drop-shipped from China they have a vested interest in doing something about it even if it's just reporting her to the FBI and Homeland Security so they can track and find the shipments coming into the country. I also mentioned the 100-plus fake MK items so Coach knows they're not dealing with some small-time seller who's buying a few fakes on Canal Street to flog on Ebay. These fakes are being illegally imported in bulk, and I think that's what the Feds are most concerned about. There are major security concerns about this kind of clandestine importing.
> 
> ETA - there was a really good Nat Geo special back in 2008 called "Illicit" that took a look at the problem, from handbags to medications, and why governments like the US are so concerned. There's a 5-minute preview on YouTube but you have to pay or have a season pass to watch the whole thing. For anyone who doesn't believe inexpensive bags are faked, there are a few quick glimpses of fake LeSportsacs in the clip:




ATM it looks like EVERYTHING has been removed, including her tacky jewelry. No NARU yet though. She might just be suspended for a week, or a month if we're really lucky.

And BeenBurned found even more possible previous selling accounts at other sites, and a FB page for "Jeanette Munn" with a link to her Ebay store:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1251#post-30867147


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> ATM it looks like EVERYTHING has been removed, including her tacky jewelry. No NARU yet though. She might just be suspended for a week, or a month if we're really lucky.
> 
> And BeenBurned found even more possible previous selling accounts at other sites, and a FB page for "Jeanette Munn" with a link to her Ebay store:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/page-1251#post-30867147


How lovely.  Looks like she's been at it a long time. Ebay should NARU her but they probably won't.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hyacinth

cdtracing said:


> How lovely.  Looks like she's been at it a long time. Ebay should NARU her but they probably won't.  Thanks for the update.



And thanks for all the help reporting that pile of horse-poop! Wonder where she'll turn up next?


----------



## cdtracing

Hyacinth said:


> And thanks for all the help reporting that pile of horse-poop! Wonder where she'll turn up next?



I'm glad she's off for now.  I hope Ebay keeps her off for a while.


----------



## K6bde3

Please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.

Item:  Michael Kors
Listing number:  192036449935
Seller:   Bonnilay-0
Link:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/192036449935
Who took the pictures:  I did
Comments: Happy to take more photos whatever need. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors
> Listing number:  192036449935
> Seller:   Bonnilay-0
> Link:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/192036449935
> Who took the pictures:  I did
> Comments: Happy to take more photos whatever need. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543231
> View attachment 3543232
> View attachment 3543233
> View attachment 3543234
> View attachment 3543235
> View attachment 3543236
> View attachment 3543237
> View attachment 3543238
> View attachment 3543239
> View attachment 3543240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543231
> View attachment 3543232
> View attachment 3543233
> View attachment 3543234
> View attachment 3543235
> View attachment 3543236
> View attachment 3543237
> View attachment 3543238
> View attachment 3543239
> View attachment 3543240



Thank you for the clear pictures.  You can relax.  Your bag is an authentic MMK large ring tote.  It was made in 2010.  Enjoy your new authentic bag.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the clear pictures.  You can relax.  Your bag is an authentic MMK large ring tote.  It was made in 2010.  Enjoy your new authentic bag.


Thank you very much for your time and help! I'm very happy


----------



## cdtracing

My pleasure.


----------



## Liyana87

Hi..i am a newbie. Recently bought a MK Sloan can someone help me to authenticate it.
Item: LG Chain Shoulder Embossed Leather Sloan
Serial:30H5GSLL3E
Seller: Personal Shopper

Thank you for taking time to view my post.


----------



## cdtracing

Liyana87 said:


> Hi..i am a newbie. Recently bought a MK Sloan can someone help me to authenticate it.
> Item: LG Chain Shoulder Embossed Leather Sloan
> Serial:30H5GSLL3E
> Seller: Personal Shopper
> 
> Thank you for taking time to view my post.



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  I will evaluate your bag after you have a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Please participate on the forum.  There are a multitude of threads to post on withing the hundreds of threads on this site.  Once you have your post count up, please read the 1st post of this thread for the required pictures to make an evaluation.  These are not enough pictures to make a determination.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Seiren

Can anyone authenticate this MK bag for me? I am planning to purchase this since i can't find anything like it anymore. 
SERIAL NUMBER: Date Code only AP -1209
Link (if available): none
Seller: my friend
Who took the pictures: my friend
History of the bag: brand new given to her as a gift by her aunt but its an unwanted gift and she is offering it to me
Comments:
Can you tell me what specific color is this?
It doesn't have the tag and care card. It also does not have a serial number. I believe this is a 2012 model. 

The one i saw in the internet is nickel but it has silver hardware. This one has gold hardware. 
I'm a bit skeptical since I can't find the specific model number this is. 

For me, it looks legit but I'm not an expert. 
Hope to hear your response to my inquiry.


----------



## cdtracing

Picture of the heat stamp is blurry.  Please post a clear picture, straight on, without the flash.


----------



## Seiren

Hello cdtracing, 
These are the only photos i have.


----------



## cdtracing

The bag is an authentic N/S Hamilton Tote but it's hard to tell the color from the pictures.  It's too light to be gunmetal; it could be nickle or possibly pewter.  It's a metallic but on my computer screen, there looks like some discoloration.  I don't know if it's the flash or the pixels in the picture that causes this.


----------



## Seiren

Thank you so much cdtracing! I really love this bag but i'm having second thoughts in getting it since she can't really tell of its authentic. Is it authentic even if the hardware is different from the ones i see in google? The hardware that comes with it is gold, but the photos i see in the net is silver


----------



## Seiren

cdtracing said:


> The bag is an authentic N/S Hamilton Tote but it's hard to tell the color from the pictures.  It's too light to be gunmetal; it could be nickle or possibly pewter.  It's a metallic but on my computer screen, there looks like some discoloration.  I don't know if it's the flash or the pixels in the picture that causes this.



These are the best photos i have


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> Thank you so much cdtracing! I really love this bag but i'm having second thoughts in getting it since she can't really tell of its authentic. Is it authentic even if the hardware is different from the ones i see in google? The hardware that comes with it is gold, but the photos i see in the net is silver


While most of the silver family metallics had silver hardware, there were some made with gold hardware.


----------



## Seiren

That is so reassuring. Thank you so much! I'll post the photos when i have them on hand. Thank you cdtracing for your help! Can't thank you enough


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> That is so reassuring. Thank you so much! I'll post the photos when i have them on hand. Thank you cdtracing for your help! Can't thank you enough


My pleasure.


----------



## chasy093

I want to purchase this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Wallet, can you please help me to authenticate? Thank you in advance!

SERIAL NUMBER: 32T4GTVE9L
Link: http://carousell.com/p/70695196
Who took the pictures: seller
History of the bag: brand new


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> I want to purchase this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Wallet, can you please help me to authenticate? Thank you in advance!
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32T4GTVE9L
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/70695196
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> 
> View attachment 3548775
> View attachment 3548777
> View attachment 3548778
> View attachment 3548779
> View attachment 3548780
> View attachment 3548782
> View attachment 3548776
> View attachment 3548771



Can you post a full  clear picture of the retail tag of the bag you actually getting, please?


----------



## jasperaperocho

Please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.

Item: Michael Kors Ava Small Saffiano Leather Crossbody
Listing number: I do not know which one is the serial number. but its in the pictures.
Seller: a la mode designer bags
Link: http://www.alamodebags.com/store/p211/Ava_Small_Saffiano_Leather_Crossbody_Satchel.html
Who took the pictures: I did
Comments: Happy to take more photos whatever need. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cdtracing

Hello &  to the Purse Forum.  I only evaluate bags for participating members with a post count of at least 25.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please look through the site & participate by posting on threads you're interested in.  There is a fountain of information on the site & countless threads to post on from designer handbags, shoes, jewelry, to celebrity style, make up & beauty, health, & food.  Once  you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original request & ask again.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## jasperaperocho

omg okay  idk what to say on other forums tho.


----------



## cdtracing

jasperaperocho said:


> omg okay  idk what to say on other forums tho.


Just take a look at the drop down menu under forums at the top of the page & find one that interests you.  There are hundreds of threads in each category to post a comment on.  I'm sure you will find something.


----------



## jasperaperocho

cdtracing said:


> Just take a look at the drop down menu under forums at the top of the page & find one that interests you.  There are hundreds of threads in each category to post a comment on.  I'm sure you will find something.


thanks, Will do it now


----------



## jasperaperocho

cdtracing said:


> Just take a look at the drop down menu under forums at the top of the page & find one that interests you.  There are hundreds of threads in each category to post a comment on.  I'm sure you will find something.


Hi, I'm done.


----------



## cdtracing

That was fast!!  I have looked at your bag & have done some research.  I believe what you have is a Super Fake, which is a bag that looks so much like the genuine article, most people would never know it's counterfeit.  However, there are some concerns with this bag that tell me it's a counterfeit.  I cannot tell you what tells me so because counterfeiters read this site & it's understood on TPF that we do not reveal what makes a determination.  I hope you are able to return the bag.  If you still have concerns, for a small fee, you can pay for an authentication from an outside service.


----------



## jh1ro0o

Gud day TPF
Thank you Thread starters and Authenticators^^)
I have this michael kors sling purse and I dont know if this auth I seek your help master authenticators. Its on hand and sorry for the pic's its difficult to capture the inside of the purse even the purse is pic sensitive^^). Again thank you very much


----------



## jh1ro0o

Ow if it can help its a made in china ^^)
Thank you again TPF


----------



## cdtracing

jh1ro0o said:


> Gud day TPF
> Thank you Thread starters and Authenticators^^)
> I have this michael kors sling purse and I dont know if this auth I seek your help master authenticators. Its on hand and sorry for the pic's its difficult to capture the inside of the purse even the purse is pic sensitive^^). Again thank you very much



Missing necessary pictures. 
Need to see pics of:
the bag open with flap up
interior name plate
back of bag
bag interior
a clearer pic of the interior tag stamp


----------



## jh1ro0o

cdtracing said:


> Missing necessary pictures.
> Need to see pics of:
> the bag open with flap up
> interior name plate
> back of bag
> bag interior
> a clearer pic of the interior tag stamp


Hello Master cdtracing here are your request. Just got it rescently and they say if proven fake they will issue a refund^^).
Thanks TPF


----------



## jh1ro0o

jh1ro0o said:


> Hello Master cdtracing here are your request. Just got it rescently and they say if proven fake they will issue a refund^^).
> Thanks TPF


Additional pics master


----------



## cdtracing

jh1ro0o said:


> Hello Master cdtracing here are your request. Just got it rescently and they say if proven fake they will issue a refund^^).
> Thanks TPF


----------



## cdtracing

jh1ro0o said:


> Hello Master cdtracing here are your request. Just got it rescently and they say if proven fake they will issue a refund^^).
> Thanks TPF





jh1ro0o said:


> Additional pics master



Thank you for the clear pictures.  They were exactly what I needed.  This bag is an authentic Metallic Croc Embossed Gia clutch with lock.  Congratulations!!  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## jh1ro0o

cdtracing your a heaven sent. Thank you soo much.


----------



## cdtracing

jh1ro0o said:


> cdtracing your a heaven sent. Thank you soo much.


My pleasure.


----------



## Portchop123

I apologize in advance if I did not do this correct as I am new to this site. I am looking to find out if the bag that I have attached photos is authentic and hopefully get some information regarding the model and possible value of the bag. I have possession of bag and can take more photos if needed. 

Michael Kors
Python Skin
Collection Series?
Not leather embossed and feels like its real snake skin


----------



## cdtracing

Portchop123 said:


> I apologize in advance if I did not do this correct as I am new to this site. I am looking to find out if the bag that I have attached photos is authentic and hopefully get some information regarding the model and possible value of the bag. I have possession of bag and can take more photos if needed.
> 
> Michael Kors
> Python Skin
> Collection Series?
> Not leather embossed and feels like its real snake skin



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  I evaluate bags for active members with a post count of 25 or more.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site, it's forums, & format.  Please participate by finding threads that interest you & post your comments on them.  There are tons of forums on this site from designer items to health & wellness & anything in between.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Just quote your original post & post again.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Portchop123

Portchop123 said:


> I apologize in advance if I did not do this correct as I am new to this site. I am looking to find out if the bag that I have attached photos is authentic and hopefully get some information regarding the model and possible value of the bag. I have possession of bag and can take more photos if needed.
> 
> Michael Kors
> Python Skin
> Collection Series?
> Not leather embossed and feels like its real snake skin



 I'm back. Lots of great threads on this site. Thanks for the intro and I appreciate your help and guidance.


----------



## cdtracing

Portchop123 said:


> I apologize in advance if I did not do this correct as I am new to this site. I am looking to find out if the bag that I have attached photos is authentic and hopefully get some information regarding the model and possible value of the bag. I have possession of bag and can take more photos if needed.
> 
> Michael Kors
> Python Skin
> Collection Series?
> Not leather embossed and feels like its real snake skin





Portchop123 said:


> I'm back. Lots of great threads on this site. Thanks for the intro and I appreciate your help and guidance.



First off, let me thank you for the clear, excellent pictures.  This is a beautiful, vintage, & authentic Michael Kors ID Chain Tassel Tote.  It's from his high end Michael Kors Collection & is genuine python snakeskin.  The bag is in excellent condition, especially since it was made in the mid 90's.  While I don't have catalogs that go back as far as the mid 90's, his genuine python bags sold for $3-4,000 plus when they first retailed them.  This bag is extremely rare & was a limited edition.  Based on it's excellent condition & rarity, it's worth probably at least $1,000-1,500 or more. (I'm estimating it's value on the low side.)  It's a very striking bag to be sure!!  Congratulations on having this prize.  It's not often that I get to see a bag of this age in such perfect condition.  Definitely drool worthy!!

In fact, I would appreciate it very much if you would post pictures of it in our Michael Kors Library section (at the top of the page) in the Michael Kors Collection thread.  There is also a MK vintage thread in the Library that it can go in as well since it is a vintage bag.  Thank you so much for sharing this bag with us.


----------



## Portchop123

cdtracing said:


> First off, let me thank you for the clear, excellent pictures.  This is a beautiful, vintage, & authentic Michael Kors ID Chain Tassel Tote.  It's from his high end Michael Kors Collection & is genuine python snakeskin.  The bag is in excellent condition, especially since it was made in the mid 90's.  While I don't have catalogs that go back as far as the mid 90's, his genuine python bags sold for $3-4,000 plus when they first retailed them.  This bag is extremely rare & was a limited edition.  Based on it's excellent condition & rarity, it's worth probably at least $1,000-1,500 or more. (I'm estimating it's value on the low side.)  It's a very striking bag to be sure!!  Congratulations on having this prize.  It's not often that I get to see a bag of this age in such perfect condition.  Definitely drool worthy!!
> 
> In fact, I would appreciate it very much if you would post pictures of it in our Michael Kors Library section (at the top of the page) in the Michael Kors Collection thread.  There is also a MK vintage thread in the Library that it can go in as well since it is a vintage bag.  Thank you so much for sharing this bag with us.



Thank you very much for taking the time to provide your knowledge. I had no idea how old the bag was and had a hard time finding anything out about the bag. Your information has helped me a lot. I will take your advice and post the photos in the threads you stated. Keep a look out for more bags as I obtained a large amount of designer bags that I would like to find more information out. It's like Christmas when you get to find out the history of a bag. Once again, thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

Portchop123 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to provide your knowledge. I had no idea how old the bag was and had a hard time finding anything out about the bag. Your information has helped me a lot. I will take your advice and post the photos in the threads you stated. Keep a look out for more bags as I obtained a large amount of designer bags that I would like to find more information out. It's like Christmas when you get to find out the history of a bag. Once again, thank you very much.


My Pleasure!


----------



## kobee1029

Good day!
Hope you can help me check if my Michael Kors bag is authentic or not.... just recently got this from ebay and Im not sure if MK has an exact model like this.  All I can find are Selma or Sloan.


----------



## cdtracing

kobee1029 said:


> View attachment 3554984
> View attachment 3554989
> View attachment 3554991
> View attachment 3554992
> View attachment 3554993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day!
> Hope you can help me check if my Michael Kors bag is authentic or not.... just recently got this from ebay and Im not sure if MK has an exact model like this.  All I can find are Selma or Sloan.


I need the link to the listing of the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

kobee1029 said:


> View attachment 3554984
> View attachment 3554989
> View attachment 3554991
> View attachment 3554992
> View attachment 3554993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day!
> Hope you can help me check if my Michael Kors bag is authentic or not.... just recently got this from ebay and Im not sure if MK has an exact model like this.  All I can find are Selma or Sloan.





cdtracing said:


> I need the link to the listing of the bag.



I have done some intensive research of this bag based on the pictures provide.  I see some red flags that trouble me & see some key elements missing to prove authenticity. Without the link to the sale & more necessary pictures (the list of required pictures can be found in the first post of this thread.), I  have to say this bag is a *fake* based on the missing key elements from the pictures you have already provide.  Sorry.  If you still have doubts, for a small fee, you can contact a third party authentication service.  Just Google Michael Kors authentication service.


----------



## Trauma

Serial Number: 30S6GTTT3B
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C...40_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=michael+kors+handbags

I took the photos
My grandmother purchased this bag for me from Amazon. I never owned a MK purse, and I am a bit apprehensive in the authenticity of this bag. I feel awful for questioning it, as it was a sweet gesture, but I don't necessarily feel comfortable owning a counterfeited handbag.


----------



## Trauma

Sorry forgot to add the other two photos..


----------



## cdtracing

Trauma said:


> Sorry forgot to add the other two photos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562338
> View attachment 3562339



Looks good.  It's authentic.


----------



## Trauma

cdtracing said:


> Looks good.  It's authentic.


Thank you for taking the time to look it over! ...and sparing me a heartbreaking conversation with my sweet grandmother. You're appreciated!


----------



## Becki 89

I was wondering if anyone could help me? I've just bought a MK bag third party. The girl said it was genuine, used but in good condition. It has the Made In tab but no serial number, just the date of production. It seems to look legit however the hanging gold MK logo on the outside has dark spots on it and when I looked closer, noticed it flakes off gold if I scratch over the dark parts with my nail. Is this normal or does it indicate it's plastic? It also doesn't seem to hold its own weight very well and collapses in on itself whilst standing but I don't know if this is a factor of age?


----------



## mk lover

Serial Number: None, only made in tag "made in indonesia". I also curious the name/model of the bag.
I took the photos
I have purchased this bag from a private seller. I owned many MK purse, but this one i feel something is off so i wanna confirm the authenticity of this bag. Its from year 2014 but dont have model code inside. The mk word engraved also abit fade compare to my others mk bag  pls help me 
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z0fwlp83wlurssw/AAC7kQKG8-piCWTIE-3sXhI2a?dl=0


----------



## mk lover

mk lover said:


> Serial Number: None, only made in tag "made in indonesia". I also curious the name/model of the bag.
> I took the photos
> I have purchased this bag from a private seller. I owned many MK purse, but this one i feel something is off so i wanna confirm the authenticity of this bag. Its from year 2014 but dont have model code inside. The mk word engraved also abit fade compare to my others mk bag  pls help me
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z0fwlp83wlurssw/AAC7kQKG8-piCWTIE-3sXhI2a?dl=0



Hi guys, pls let me know if need more or clear picture. TIA


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi guys, pls let me know if need more or clear picture. TIA



I would like to see clear pictures of the heatstamp & pockets without something in them, straight on.  Also would like to see picture of complete interior of bag.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see clear pictures of the heatstamp & pockets without something in them, straight on.  Also would like to see picture of complete interior of bag.



Hi Cdtracing,

Here are the link to the pictures as requested : 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lgwjbpot87z0rqc/AAAW9xzfvAUa_K0MQdl015Pea?dl=0

*just to add if u can see one of the pictures attached : the mk word engraved at side of the buckle looks off  its messy and not neat


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi Cdtracing,
> 
> Here are the link to the pictures as requested :
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lgwjbpot87z0rqc/AAAW9xzfvAUa_K0MQdl015Pea?dl=0
> 
> *just to add if u can see one of the pictures attached : the mk word engraved at side of the buckle looks off  its messy and not neat


While this bag has a lot of things correct, there are some things I don't like.  There should be a style tag behind the made in country tag but it's missing.  I do not like how some of the hardware is stamped...sloppy, not crisp & precise, even wearing off in some places.  This is a  confusing style...the large Bedford Top Zip Tote but it's sometimes called the Ciara Top Zip tote.  I have found most Ciara are outlet bags & also come in the Saffiano leather.  Did you also get the original retail tag along with the care card?  From what I can tell, I cannot say this is authentic 100%.  Some things don't look quite right.  I would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> While this bag has a lot of things correct, there are some things I don't like.  There should be a style tag behind the made in country tag but it's missing.  I do not like how some of the hardware is stamped...sloppy, not crisp & precise, even wearing off in some places.  This is a  confusing style...the large Bedford Top Zip Tote but it's sometimes called the Ciara Top Zip tote.  I have found most Ciara are outlet bags & also come in the Saffiano leather.  Did you also get the original retail tag along with the care card?  From what I can tell, I cannot say this is authentic 100%.  Some things don't look quite right.  I would rather err on the side of caution.



Ooo... Ok thats really hurts me right now 
I've contacted the seller and tell her bout this. Now waiting for her to reply : ill update u soon. If confirm its a fake, then i need to ask for refund. 
Tq cdtracing


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> While this bag has a lot of things correct, there are some things I don't like.  There should be a style tag behind the made in country tag but it's missing.  I do not like how some of the hardware is stamped...sloppy, not crisp & precise, even wearing off in some places.  This is a  confusing style...the large Bedford Top Zip Tote but it's sometimes called the Ciara Top Zip tote.  I have found most Ciara are outlet bags & also come in the Saffiano leather.  Did you also get the original retail tag along with the care card?  From what I can tell, I cannot say this is authentic 100%.  Some things don't look quite right.  I would rather err on the side of caution.



Hi Cdtracing,
Just to update the conversation with the seller. 
Link :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3cqxt83fj18rhyp/AADMnMdw4hQYQW4651pRTwVEa?dl=0

*Is it possible to confirm whether it is original or a fake bag?
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Sarah_BE

Hi, Just purchased this baby online (I can still return) and it does not have the same transparent label inside as my other Selma'a has ans the inside fabric is also different as my two other bags. Can you take a look? For the rest it feels the same, but I rather be sure.


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi Cdtracing,
> Just to update the conversation with the seller.
> Link :
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3cqxt83fj18rhyp/AADMnMdw4hQYQW4651pRTwVEa?dl=0
> 
> *Is it possible to confirm whether it is original or a fake bag?
> Thanks so much for your help


I would advise you going to a paid authentication service since I can't really say 100% either way.  For a very small fee, they can give you an evaluation which can be used in a dispute if the bag is returned.
I will not be on the site for the rest of the day as I have had a death in the family & my attention is needed there.  Good Luck.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah_BE said:


> Hi, Just purchased this baby online (I can still return) and it does not have the same transparent label inside as my other Selma'a has ans the inside fabric is also different as my two other bags. Can you take a look? For the rest it feels the same, but I rather be sure.
> 
> View attachment 3565756
> 
> View attachment 3565757
> 
> View attachment 3565759
> 
> View attachment 3565760



I require that a member have a minimum of 25 posts before I evaluate their bags.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & it's format.  Please read post #1 of this thread for the necessary format & pictures to request an evaluation.  Pictures need to be clear & readable, especially the tags, heat stamp, & stamped hardware.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Sarah_BE

cdtracing said:


> I require that a member have a minimum of 25 posts before I evaluate their bags.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & it's format.  Please read post #1 of this thread for the necessary format & pictures to request an evaluation.  Pictures need to be clear & readable, especially the tags, heat stamp, & stamped hardware.  Thank you for your understanding.



Oh, I guess the rules changed since I authenticated my precious bags here as well. I have 25 posts now. Which picture isn't clear enough? The black label has a QR code on it.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah_BE said:


> Oh, I guess the rules changed since I authenticated my precious bags here as well. I have 25 posts now. Which picture isn't clear enough? The black label has a QR code on it.


I need to see clear readable pictures of the black interior tag (both sides).  I will also need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.  There is a list of required pictures needed to make a determination in the first post of this thread, along with the format to be used in requesting an authentication.  Yes, new rules were implemented almost a year ago.


----------



## Sarah_BE

cdtracing said:


> I need to see clear readable pictures of the black interior tag (both sides).  I will also need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.  There is a list of required pictures needed to make a determination in the first post of this thread, along with the format to be used in requesting an authentication.  Yes, new rules were implemented almost a year ago.



I sent this one back so you can ignore that request. I think I'm going for a medium instead of a mini. I'm thinking about this one from eBay. I'M afraid I do not have better pictures. https://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/152382691034


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah_BE said:


> I sent this one back so you can ignore that request. I think I'm going for a medium instead of a mini. I'm thinking about this one from eBay. I'M afraid I do not have better pictures. https://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/152382691034
> 
> View attachment 3567024



Please read the first post of this thread for the correct format to request an authentication & please use it.  I will need to see clear pictures of the heat stamp & the made in country tag & the style tag (both sides of tag).


----------



## Julikat

*Michael Kors hamilton north south tote black with silver hardware!*

HI  I just joined this Forum today. I bought my first "Name Brand" Purse Yesterday, and have been super excited ever since. But now that I'm getting into this, I'm reading a lot of things about counterfeit bags. The Bag I bought was the black Michael Kors Hamilton NS Tote with silver hardware (the soft leather one, pre-owned). I'm thinking about getting it authenticated just to be safe and thought i'd ask you guys & girls and maybe get an opinion if i should go ahead and do that. Which authentication service do you recommend? I'm super confused and really hope it's the real deal.Thanks so much in advance, and I hope you have a lovely day/night! 

So here's the info:

Serial number: 30F91HMT3L (Made in China AP-1402)
Link to Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o97sz71qaj3do8v/AAA1U4VR-q0oDgKrJaa2ZURza?dl=0
Photos were taken by Seller.
She said she bought this Purse a couple of years ago at a MK Store.


----------



## cdtracing

Julikat said:


> *Michael Kors hamilton north south tote black with silver hardware!*
> 
> HI  I just joined this Forum today. I bought my first "Name Brand" Purse Yesterday, and have been super excited ever since. But now that I'm getting into this, I'm reading a lot of things about counterfeit bags. The Bag I bought was the black Michael Kors Hamilton NS Tote with silver hardware (the soft leather one, pre-owned). I'm thinking about getting it authenticated just to be safe and thought i'd ask you guys & girls and maybe get an opinion if i should go ahead and do that. Which authentication service do you recommend? I'm super confused and really hope it's the real deal.Thanks so much in advance, and I hope you have a lovely day/night!
> 
> So here's the info:
> 
> Serial number: 30F91HMT3L (Made in China AP-1402)
> Link to Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o97sz71qaj3do8v/AAA1U4VR-q0oDgKrJaa2ZURza?dl=0
> Photos were taken by Seller.
> She said she bought this Purse a couple of years ago at a MK Store.



Please read the first post of this thread for the correct format to request an evaluation.  A link to the bag's listing where you bought it.  I also ask a member have a minimum of 25 posts to request an authentication.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  There are hundreds of forums on this website with a wide variety of information.  All you need to do is find threads of interest to you & comment on them.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Julikat

cdtracing said:


> Please read the first post of this thread for the correct format to request an evaluation.  A link to the bag's listing where you bought it.  I also ask a member have a minimum of 25 posts to request an authentication.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  There are hundreds of forums on this website with a wide variety of information.  All you need to do is find threads of interest to you & comment on them.  Thank you for understanding.


I'm so sorry about that. I'll read the post. Do you want me to remove the comment for now, and post later once I've become more familiar with the forum and rules? 
Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## cdtracing

Julikat said:


> I'm so sorry about that. I'll read the post. Do you want me to remove the comment for now, and post later once I've become more familiar with the forum and rules?
> Thank you so much for the reply.



No, Just once you have your post count up, quote your original request & add the link to the sale of the bag & the necessary pictures needed to do an evaluation.


----------



## mk lover

Hi authenticators,
I need a help on this bag as i bought it from a private seller on fb, TIA :

SERIAL NUMBER: None only the made in tag

Seller: private seller on fb

Who took the pictures: Myself

The seller said she bought from an outlet. The bag is preloved come with dustbag.

Link :https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w3ihgdey0jt7w1v/AAA0RZPhUlRvkLpeziN9d1Qea?dl=0


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I need a help on this bag as i bought it from a private seller on fb, TIA :
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: None only the made in tag
> 
> Seller: private seller on fb
> 
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> 
> The seller said she bought from an outlet. The bag is preloved come with dustbag.
> 
> Link :https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w3ihgdey0jt7w1v/AAA0RZPhUlRvkLpeziN9d1Qea?dl=0


It looks authentic & it is from the outlet. I have not seen a pebble leather bag in this style but sometimes, MK makes an outlet version of a Saffiano boutique bag in pebble leather.  Just FYI...be very careful buying off FB.  There are a tremendous amount of fakes sold on FB.  Because of that, I won't authenticate FB bags without all the required pictures.  Your pictures were very good.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> It looks authentic & it is from the outlet. I have not seen a pebble leather bag in this style but sometimes, MK makes an outlet version of a Saffiano boutique bag in pebble leather.  Just FYI...be very careful buying off FB.  There are a tremendous amount of fakes sold on FB.  Because of that, I won't authenticate FB bags without all the required pictures.  Your pictures were very good.



Dear Cdtracing,
Tq so much.
Its feels so relieves to hear that the bag is authentic. I think im a lucky person to have this sutton in pebble leather, maybe


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Dear Cdtracing,
> Tq so much.
> Its feels so relieves to hear that the bag is authentic. I think im a lucky person to have this sutton in pebble leather, maybe


Glad to help.


----------



## Julikat

Hi  I just received the Bag! I took some additional pictures (with my crappy cell phone camera). Please let me know if they're clear enough, or if I should retake them. The bag has a hard, plastic like feel. I've never owned an MK purse, so I'm not familiar with how they should feel.

SERIAL NUMBER: 30F91HMT3L
Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o97sz71qaj3do8v/AAA1U4VR-q0oDgKrJaa2ZURza?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tdvqjeelkfh4vhs/AAA1OBIH68tFpHugv20bV45Za?dl=0 

Seller: N/A
Who took the pictures: Some were taken by seller and some by me.
History of the bag: Was told it was purchased in 2015 at a MK store and barely used.
Comments: She sent me a picture of the receipt that shows the price as $349, but on the price tag it says $358. Not sure what that is about.
Edit: I added another Dropbox link with clearer pictures. Hope they're ok.


----------



## cdtracing

Julikat said:


> Hi  I just received the Bag! I took some additional pictures (with my crappy cell phone camera). Please let me know if they're clear enough, or if I should retake them. The bag has a hard, plastic like feel. I've never owned an MK purse, so I'm not familiar with how they should feel.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F91HMT3L
> Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o97sz71qaj3do8v/AAA1U4VR-q0oDgKrJaa2ZURza?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tdvqjeelkfh4vhs/AAA1OBIH68tFpHugv20bV45Za?dl=0
> 
> Seller: N/A
> Who took the pictures: Some were taken by seller and some by me.
> History of the bag: Was told it was purchased in 2015 at a MK store and barely used.
> Comments: She sent me a picture of the receipt that shows the price as $349, but on the price tag it says $358. Not sure what that is about.
> Edit: I added another Dropbox link with clearer pictures. Hope they're ok.


It's authentic.  Looks to be in good shape.  The leather probably could use a good conditioning to help soften it; it should soften with use.  As far as the price, looks like she got it on sale.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Julikat

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Looks to be in good shape.  The leather probably could use a good conditioning to help soften it; it should soften with use.  As far as the price, looks like she got it on sale.  Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you so so so much! I really appreciate it! I was so worried hahah.


----------



## mk lover

I


Julikat said:


> Hi  I just received the Bag! I took some additional pictures (with my crappy cell phone camera). Please let me know if they're clear enough, or if I should retake them. The bag has a hard, plastic like feel. I've never owned an MK purse, so I'm not familiar with how they should feel.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F91HMT3L
> Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o97sz71qaj3do8v/AAA1U4VR-q0oDgKrJaa2ZURza?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tdvqjeelkfh4vhs/AAA1OBIH68tFpHugv20bV45Za?dl=0
> 
> Seller: N/A
> Who took the pictures: Some were taken by seller and some by me.
> History of the bag: Was told it was purchased in 2015 at a MK store and barely used.
> Comments: She sent me a picture of the receipt that shows the price as $349, but on the price tag it says $358. Not sure what that is about.
> Edit: I added another Dropbox link with clearer pictures. Hope they're ok.


Hi dear, 
Its a lovely bag. I have one but in saffiano


----------



## Julikat

MK lover, it is gorgeous. Thank you. I'm sad they don't sell the soft leather ones at the store anymore. I need to find a good deal on this one and the EW in the luggage color. I'm obsessed hahah!


----------



## Mlee27

Looking for help authenticating Michael Kors large Selma in luggage.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-in-Luggage-/381902572684?hash=item58eb2acc8c:g:ilEAAOSwyQtVyDEt&_trkparms=pageci%3A53e83e62-d6e6-11e6-8594-005056b041b8%7Cparentrq%3A867527dc1590a2a1a1eca4dbffbee33f%7Ciid%3A16
Serial number 30S3GLMS7L 
Made in Vietnam AV-1308 tag inside. 
Seller said she bought this a while back at MK store. Could someone please confirm this is authentic please?  thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Mlee27 said:


> Looking for help authenticating Michael Kors large Selma in luggage.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Large-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-in-Luggage-/381902572684?hash=item58eb2acc8c:g:ilEAAOSwyQtVyDEt&_trkparms=pageci%3A53e83e62-d6e6-11e6-8594-005056b041b8%7Cparentrq%3A867527dc1590a2a1a1eca4dbffbee33f%7Ciid%3A16
> Serial number 30S3GLMS7L
> Made in Vietnam AV-1308 tag inside.
> Seller said she bought this a while back at MK store. Could someone please confirm this is authentic please?  thank you!


Hello &  to the MK forum of TPF.  I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before requesting an evaluation.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the TPF & the format.  There are a myriad of forums on just about any subject you can think of from designers to celebrities to jewelry to relationships to food to shopping & so on.  Please go through the site & find threads to post on.  You'll have your post count up in no time.  
Also, please read the first post of this thread for the required info & pictures needed to make a determination.  I can tell you the ebay listing to the bag in question does not have enough pictures to evaluate the bag.  
Once you have your post count up, just quote your original request with the required info & pictures.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Mlee27

Im sorry!


----------



## Mlee27

Item: Michael kors large Selma in luggage
Listing number:
Seller: kamigroup168
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381902572684
I'm looking for help authenticating this purse.  Seller sent a photo of the made in tag and numbers were AV-1308. I have more photos if needed Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Mlee27 said:


> Item: Michael kors large Selma in luggage
> Listing number:
> Seller: kamigroup168
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381902572684
> I'm looking for help authenticating this purse.  Seller sent a photo of the made in tag and numbers were AV-1308. I have more photos if needed Thank you!



I understand you are a new member & the site takes a little getting use to but as I said before, I will evaluate your request after you have reached a* 25 post count*.  Please participate on the forum on other threads other than authentication threads. * Also, the listing only has 3 pictures & does not have the necessary pictures to make a determination.  The list of necessary pictures are in the 1st post of this thread so please read it carefully.  Those pictures need to be clear & readable when you post them.*


----------



## Mlee27

Sorry I was under the impression post count meant how long the text was. I tired adding more photos. I'm new here so sorry.


----------



## cdtracing

Mlee27 said:


> Sorry I was under the impression post count meant how long the text was. I tired adding more photos. I'm new here so sorry.


It's ok.  Once you have made 25 or more posts on the site/forum, I will evaluate your request.  But, I will need to see the pictures that are listed in the 1st post of this thread in order to do so.  There are many different forums on this site on a variety of subjects from designer items, jewelry, food, celebrities, TV & cinema, relationships, makeup, style, shopping, ect.  There's a lot of helpful information here.


----------



## chasy093

Hi cdtracing,

My sister just bought this from gumtree and want to know if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!

Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Flap Card Holder
SERIAL NUMBER: 32t4gtvf2l
Seller: private
Who took the pictures: me
Seller said she bought this from MK store.


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> My sister just bought this from gumtree and want to know if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Flap Card Holder
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32t4gtvf2l
> Seller: private
> Who took the pictures: me
> Seller said she bought this from MK store.
> View attachment 3570319
> 
> View attachment 3570320
> 
> View attachment 3570321
> 
> View attachment 3570322
> 
> View attachment 3570323
> 
> View attachment 3570324
> 
> View attachment 3570327



It's authentic.


----------



## chasy093

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Great thank you so much for your help


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Great thank you so much for your help


My pleasure.


----------



## SandraM1989

Swanky said:


> Hi! You're welcome to post items for authenticating here.  There's no tPF rule that you must have 25 posts.




*Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please follow the following rules:*

Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:



Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):


SERIAL NUMBER:
Link (if available):
Seller:
Who took the pictures:
History of the bag:
Comments:

Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
Made in country/date tag
White style tag if present
Heat stamp
Interior lining & stitching at pockets
Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
Lettered name and/or logo

Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.



Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.

Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.


Good day! I'm new with MK bags, that's why I would really appreciate the help in authentication of this bag, I want to buy! These photos are from the seller, he sent them to me upon my request.
Again, thank you for the huge work, you do!


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> View attachment 3570514
> View attachment 3570500
> View attachment 3570502
> View attachment 3570503
> View attachment 3570504
> View attachment 3570505
> View attachment 3570506
> View attachment 3570507
> View attachment 3570511
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> 
> Good day! I'm new with MK bags, that's why I would really appreciate the help in authentication of this bag, I want to buy! These photos are from the seller, he sent them to me upon my request.
> Again, thank you for the huge work, you do!



While there is no TPF rule that requires a post count of 25 to receive an authentication, each AT thread is different.  I, personally, will not evaluate a bag until the member participates on the site & has at least a post count of 25. I choose to do evaluations for participating members & not those who only join for a free authentication.  It's in my signature line.  This site is full of different forums with hundreds of threads including designer items, shoes, jewelry, make up, shopping, handbag care, Ebay, relationships, food, Celebrity style, TV & cinema, pets, ect.  Just go through the site & find threads of interest to you & post comments.  It doesn't take long to get 25 posts.  I have this requirement so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Hopefully, you will enjoy the site & the fountain of helpful information that can be found here.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  Be sure to please put your request in the format listed in the in the 1st post of this thread with the necessary pictures, link, & information in order to evaluate the bag.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> While there is no TPF rule that requires a post count of 25 to receive an authentication, each AT thread is different.  I, personally, will not evaluate a bag until the member participates on the site & has at least a post count of 25. I choose to do evaluations for participating members & not those who only join for a free authentication.  It's in my signature line.  This site is full of different forums with hundreds of threads including designer items, shoes, jewelry, make up, shopping, handbag care, Ebay, relationships, food, Celebrity style, TV & cinema, pets, ect.  Just go through the site & find threads of interest to you & post comments.  It doesn't take long to get 25 posts.  I have this requirement so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Hopefully, you will enjoy the site & the fountain of helpful information that can be found here.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  Be sure to please put your request in the format listed in the in the 1st post of this thread with the necessary pictures, link, & information in order to evaluate the bag.  Thank you for understanding.


Thank you for the fast reply. I already enjoyng  the forum, so meanwhile will familiarize more with it to feel more confident user and will wait till 25 posts)


----------



## free_spirit

Hello! I am thinking about purchasing this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Metallic Leather Crossbody, in color Admiral. Could you please help me authenticate it? 


Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Metallic Leather Crossbody
SERIAL NUMBER: 32H5MTVC7M
Seller: private

Who took the pictures: seller
History of the bag: brand new
 Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

free_spirit said:


> Hello! I am thinking about purchasing this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Metallic Leather Crossbody, in color Admiral. Could you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Metallic Leather Crossbody
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32H5MTVC7M
> Seller: private
> 
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> Thank you in advance!


 the ATMK thread of the MK forum on TPF.  I evaluate bags for members who participate on the forum & have a post count of at least 25.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & it's format.  There are hundreds of forums on this site with countless threads on all kinds of subjects like designer's items, shoes, jewelry, shopping, Ebay, food, celebrities, TV & cinema, food, relationships, makeup, ect.  Please participate by finding threads that interest you & post comments on them.  You'll have 25 posts before you know it.

Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the necessary format, pictures & information needed to make a determination of authenticity.  Be sure to include the link to the sale of the bag.  Just quote your original request & include the necessary pictures, link, & info.  Thank you for understaning.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Item Name (if you know it): I'm not sure


SERIAL NUMBER: I'm not sure where to find it, but if it's on the white plastic tag inside it is. AP-1304
Link (if available): None
Seller: None
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: My daughter recieved this bag as a gift a few years ago, and now she is wondering if it is authentic.
Comments: If it is authentic, do you happen to know the name of this bag? Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this. Also, if I missed any pictures please let me know.


----------



## cdtracing

Cattyyellow said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I'm not sure
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: I'm not sure where to find it, but if it's on the white plastic tag inside it is. AP-1304
> Link (if available): None
> Seller: None
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: My daughter recieved this bag as a gift a few years ago, and now she is wondering if it is authentic.
> Comments: If it is authentic, do you happen to know the name of this bag? Thank you for taking the time to authenticate this. Also, if I missed any pictures please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573909
> View attachment 3573910
> View attachment 3573911
> View attachment 3573912
> View attachment 3573913
> View attachment 3573914
> View attachment 3573915
> View attachment 3573916
> View attachment 3573917
> View attachment 3573918



It's authentic.  It's called the Jet Set Logo Multifunction Tote & it's from 2013.


----------



## Cattyyellow

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's called the Jet Set Logo Multifunction Tote & it's from 2013.


Thank you, I appreciate it. Have a good night.


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> First off, let me thank you for the clear, excellent pictures.  This is a beautiful, vintage, & authentic Michael Kors ID Chain Tassel Tote.  It's from his high end Michael Kors Collection & is genuine python snakeskin.  The bag is in excellent condition, especially since it was made in the mid 90's.  While I don't have catalogs that go back as far as the mid 90's, his genuine python bags sold for $3-4,000 plus when they first retailed them.  This bag is extremely rare & was a limited edition.  Based on it's excellent condition & rarity, it's worth probably at least $1,000-1,500 or more. (I'm estimating it's value on the low side.)  It's a very striking bag to be sure!!  Congratulations on having this prize.  It's not often that I get to see a bag of this age in such perfect condition.  Definitely drool worthy!!
> 
> In fact, I would appreciate it very much if you would post pictures of it in our Michael Kors Library section (at the top of the page) in the Michael Kors Collection thread.  There is also a MK vintage thread in the Library that it can go in as well since it is a vintage bag.  Thank you so much for sharing this bag with us.


Dear Cdtracing, is this the same bag from MK Spring Collection 2007 or am I wrong?
http://destinationkors.michaelkors.com/runway/ad-campaigns/spring-2007-ads/


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> Dear Cdtracing, is this the same bag from MK Spring Collection 2007 or am I wrong?
> http://destinationkors.michaelkors.com/runway/ad-campaigns/spring-2007-ads/



Yes, you are correct.  He did do this style in Python in 2007.  MK's Chain ID line was made for several years in a variety of materials & was made during the same time as the Rehearsal bags.  This was long before MK added the date code tag to the bags.  My research materials don't go back that far but I do acquire them when I have the opportunity & try to find what I can on earlier bags.  I was mistaken about the year.  Thank you for letting me know.  This is a fabulous bag that has such a rich look to it &  personally, I think the earlier bags are better made than the current bags being made.


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> Yes, you are correct.  He did do this style in Python in 2007.  MK's Chain ID line was made for several years in a variety of materials & was made during the same time as the Rehearsal bags.  This was long before MK added the date code tag to the bags.  My research materials don't go back that far but I do acquire them when I have the opportunity & try to find what I can on earlier bags.  I was mistaken about the year.  Thank you for letting me know.  This is a fabulous bag that has such a rich look to it &  personally, I think the earlier bags are better made than the current bags being made.


Dear Cdtracing, to tell the truth I think same as You do- earlier bags are much more interesting at their appearence and style. Thank you for your response!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> Dear Cdtracing, to tell the truth I think same as You do- earlier bags are much more interesting at their appearence and style. Thank you for your response!!!



You're welcome.  & again, sorry for the mixup about the date.


----------



## SandraM1989

I'm back with my request to authenticate this bag! Ladies, could you please-please, help me with this? So curious of origin and history of it!  
	

		
			
		

		
	












I don' t know anything about this bag, photos were made by the previous owner of it.


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> I'm back with my request to authenticate this bag! Ladies, could you please-please, help me with this? So curious of origin and history of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579274
> View attachment 3579275
> View attachment 3579276
> View attachment 3579277
> View attachment 3579278
> View attachment 3579279
> View attachment 3579280
> View attachment 3579281
> View attachment 3579282
> 
> 
> I don' t know anything about this bag, photos were made by the previous owner of it.



This bag is Vintage from the 90's, I believe, before MK started using signature linings in his MMK line.  It has the thicker cotton weave lining that's very durable & high quality.  It's the crescent hobo style.  MK did some equestrian inspired styles & I think this is one of them based on the buckle design. Most of these bags did not have names & it's hard to find info on them because MK does not have an archive of his vintage bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hello Authenticators,

Item:* *Michael Kors Suede Shoulder Bag

Listing number: MIC40990

Seller: The Real Real

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/michael-kors-suede-shoulder-bag-2
Comments: Not sure it is authenticate because the strap loops are missing and there is no style stamp on back of the leather tab. It says it was a sample. Attached are additional pictures I took after I received the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3579691
> View attachment 3579692
> View attachment 3579693
> View attachment 3579694
> View attachment 3579696
> View attachment 3579697
> 
> View attachment 3579707
> View attachment 3579708
> 
> 
> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Item:* *Michael Kors Suede Shoulder Bag
> 
> Listing number: MIC40990
> 
> Seller: The Real Real
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/michael-kors-suede-shoulder-bag-2
> Comments: Not sure it is authenticate because the strap loops are missing and there is no style stamp on back of the leather tab. It says it was a sample. Attached are additional pictures I took after I received the bag.



This bag is authentic.  It's a sample bag that was made for display at merchandise & trunk shows, probably when the style first came out & as an example of different materials available.  That would explain why there is no shoulder strap or hardware for one.  It's good. No Worry.


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> This bag is authentic.  It's a sample bag that was made for display at merchandise & trunk shows, probably when the style first came out & as an example of different materials available.  That would explain why there is no shoulder strap or hardware for one.  It's good. No Worry.


Yahoo!  cdtracing - you made my day. I'm so happy. It seems even more special. Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## cdtracing

My pleasure.


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> This bag is Vintage from the 90's, I believe, before MK started using signature linings in his MMK line.  It has the thicker cotton weave lining that's very durable & high quality.  It's the crescent hobo style.  MK did some equestrian inspired styles & I think this is one of them based on the buckle design. Most of these bags did not have names & it's hard to find info on them because MK does not have an archive of his vintage bags.


DearCdtracing, thank you so much for your answear. I wish MK create kind of catalogues of all his bag types from the very beginning! Again, thank you a lot


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> DearCdtracing, thank you so much for your answear. I wish MK create kind of catalogues of all his bag types from the very beginning! Again, thank you a lot



So do I.


----------



## SandraM1989

By the way- can vintage bag NOT have tag with country made or that means it is a fake?


----------



## cdtracing

SandraM1989 said:


> By the way- can vintage bag NOT have tag with country made or that means it is a fake?


I have not seen a Vintage MK bag without the made in tag but I have seen one or two where the owner cut the tag out.  The made in tag is not the only detail that determines authenticity.


----------



## SandraM1989

Thank You for the reply! It's interesting to find out about old vintage bags, learn about their history


----------



## leningradka

bag I had in August 2016, before she was with another girl, but I got it as a gift with tag I'm just a fool, and I threw tag


----------



## cdtracing

leningradka said:


> Hello, Can you help identify this bag Going and I have one: the same blue color as this is the only picture I could find on the Internet, I will be very grateful for the answer
> 
> View attachment 3583340
> View attachment 3583341
> View attachment 3583342
> View attachment 3583343


Are you asking for an authentication or a name ID?  This thread is for authentication purposes only.  We have an ID This MK thread for identification purposes. A little confused here.  Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

leningradka said:


> bag I had in August 2016, before she was with another girl, but I got it as a gift with tag I'm just a fool, and I threw tag


Are you asking for an evaluation for authentication?  I'm confused as to which bag you're asking about. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Not trying to be a pain, but let's keep the ATMK thread limited to authentication requests. 
@texasgal18 Reputable department stores do not sell counterfeits as a rule.  Scammers have bought genuine designer items & returned counterfeit to the stores for a refund.  SA's in stores are not schooled to authenticate bags & most will just accept the return without realizing the returned bag is not genuine.  This is the only time I have heard of a counterfeit being found in dept store inventory.  It rarely happens.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, please keep this thread on topic very closely.

As a reminder ONLY approved members may offer authentication advice.  This thread is for authenticity inquiries only please.

Thanks!


----------



## texasgal18

@texasgal18 Reputable department stores do not sell counterfeits as a rule.  Scammers have bought genuine designer items & returned counterfeit to the stores for a refund.  SA's in stores are not schooled to authenticate bags & most will just accept the return without realizing the returned bag is not genuine.  This is the only time I have heard of a counterfeit being found in dept store inventory.  It rarely happens.[/QUOTE]

My apologies for interrupting this thread. Whoops! But, thank you for your reply!


----------



## leningradka

I'm sorry difficulties of translation =))) I want to make sure that the bag is real, in its originality and if you tell the name of the bags will be just fine


----------



## cdtracing

leningradka said:


> I'm sorry difficulties of translation =))) I want to make sure that the bag is real, in its originality and if you tell the name of the bags will be just fine



I ask that a member have at least 25 post count before I will evaluate a request.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site, format, &  rules.  This can be achieved by participating on the forum, finding threads that interest you & posting comments on them.  In order to get the thread back on tract, I will evaluate the request but remember, in the future, please have at least a 25 post count before asking for an evaluation.

I have gone through my catalogs &  reference materials for the year this bag was made but cannot find a name for it.  It is authentic & an older MMK from 2010.


----------



## ampavlinac

Hello! Was hoping to have a couple bags authenticated, I feel less confident about older bags... The first had two tags in it but I couldn't find anything about the style numbers online. If you are familiar with the name of the bag, I would be interested to learn that as well. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ampavlinac

The second one. If it's authentic I would also be curious to know the style name or year, as well. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! Was hoping to have a couple bags authenticated, I feel less confident about older bags... The first had two tags in it but I couldn't find anything about the style numbers online. If you are familiar with the name of the bag, I would be interested to learn that as well. Thank you so much for your help!



This is a Vintage brown signature monogram tote that was made in 2006 & as far as I know, it has no specific name.   I don't know about the retail tag that says Lilly but this is not the Lilly style.


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> The second one. If it's authentic I would also be curious to know the style name or year, as well. Thanks again for your help!



This is an authentic Michael Michael Kors Tilda Tote made in 2012.


----------



## ampavlinac

cdtracing said:


> This is a Vintage brown signature monogram tote that was made in 2006 & as far as I know, it has no specific name.   I don't know about the retail tag that says Lilly but this is not the Lilly style.





cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Michael Michael Kors Tilda Tote made in 2012.


THANK YOU. You are a fricken rock star! And thanks for the clarification on the Lilly style, both tags were in there.


----------



## cdtracing

ampavlinac said:


> THANK YOU. You are a fricken rock star! And thanks for the clarification on the Lilly style, both tags were in there.


You're welcome.


----------



## Lysa

Can anyone identify/authenticate or give any info on this style of bag? Thanks! 


Item: Michael Kors Purse


Listing number: 
282342584149


Seller: Scoopsmart
Inside label reads A0905

Thanks!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/282342584149?


----------



## cdtracing

Lysa said:


> Can anyone identify/authenticate or give any info on this style of bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Purse
> 
> 
> Listing number:
> 282342584149
> 
> 
> Seller: Scoopsmart
> Inside label reads A0905
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/282342584149?
> View attachment 3589189



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the TPF.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request.  I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site, it's format, & it's rules.  Participating on the site will accomplish this.  This site is full of forums on hundreds of topics like designer items, jewelry, food, celebrity style, makeup, shoes, care & maintenance, relationships & family, pets, television &  cinema, health, & so on.  Please find threads in topics of interest to you & comment on them.  You'll have your post count up in no time. 

If you read the 1st post of ATMK thread you will find the rules & the list of pictures needed to request an evaluation.  I can tell you the listing is missing some necessary pictures in order to make a determination.   Once you have a 25 post count & all the required pictures, just quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate the bag.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## blivlien

Hi all,
I haven't used TPF in awhile as I've been trying to be good with bag buying and just use what I own, but recently this MK bag caught my eye and I can't get it out of my head! 
Would anyone be able to authenticate this one for me please? 

Item: MK Greenwich medium bucket bag in Cherry/ballet
Listing number: 14223797282
Seller:  mercys_boutique123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...972824?hash=item211e0b3958:g:AeAAAOSwsTxXiOib

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

blivlien said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't used TPF in awhile as I've been trying to be good with bag buying and just use what I own, but recently this MK bag caught my eye and I can't get it out of my head!
> Would anyone be able to authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item: MK Greenwich medium bucket bag in Cherry/ballet
> Listing number: 14223797282
> Seller:  mercys_boutique123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...972824?hash=item211e0b3958:g:AeAAAOSwsTxXiOib
> 
> Thanks


Need to see clear readable pictures of interior made in country & style code tags.


----------



## blivlien

cdtracing said:


> Need to see clear readable pictures of interior made in country & style code tags.


Thanks for your response. I'll ask the seller for these. Just based on the current photos does it look OK so far?


----------



## cdtracing

blivlien said:


> Thanks for your response. I'll ask the seller for these. Just based on the current photos does it look OK so far?


I would prefer to see the tags before I make a determination.


----------



## blivlien

cdtracing said:


> I would prefer to see the tags before I make a determination.


Hi, the seller sent me the attached photos. Do these help at all? 

Item: MK Greenwich medium bucket bag in Cherry/ballet
Listing number: 14223797282
Seller:  mercys_boutique123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...972824?hash=item211e0b3958:g:AeAAAOSwsTxXiOib

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

blivlien said:


> Hi, the seller sent me the attached photos. Do these help at all?
> 
> Item: MK Greenwich medium bucket bag in Cherry/ballet
> Listing number: 14223797282
> Seller:  mercys_boutique123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...972824?hash=item211e0b3958:g:AeAAAOSwsTxXiOib
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591935
> View attachment 3591936


It's authentic.


----------



## chasy093

Hello cdtracing, would you be able to authenticate this Medium Ava for me please? Thank you.

Item: Brand new with tag Michael Kors Ava Medium Saffiano Leather Satchel
Listing number: 201800074186
Seller: ecfashions2016
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201800074186


----------



## blivlien

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Great, thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Hello cdtracing, would you be able to authenticate this Medium Ava for me please? Thank you.
> 
> Item: Brand new with tag Michael Kors Ava Medium Saffiano Leather Satchel
> Listing number: 201800074186
> Seller: ecfashions2016
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201800074186


Would like to see the white made in country/date tag.


----------



## Bootlover07

Could someone please authenticate this medium selma for me? I've already received it (it can be returned) and I've included pics of the bag and the listing 
	

		
			
		

		
	










https://www.ebay.com/itm/262745504377


----------



## chasy093

cdtracing said:


> Would like to see the white made in country/date tag.


Just got it from the seller


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this medium selma for me? I've already received it (it can be returned) and I've included pics of the bag and the listing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592595
> View attachment 3592596
> View attachment 3592597
> View attachment 3592598
> View attachment 3592599
> View attachment 3592600
> View attachment 3592601
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262745504377


It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Just got it from the seller
> View attachment 3592620


It's authentic.


----------



## chasy093

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Yay, thank you!!!! I switched this for the Sutton before, but you just can't beat the selma [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, thank you!!!! I switched this for the Sutton before, but you just can't beat the selma [emoji4]


Your welcome.


----------



## Candycanelane

CinthiaZ said:


> That's good to know. WIll have to check them out!


Hoping to get my bag authenticated


----------



## summer 71

Can u please authenticate this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3597044
> View attachment 3597045
> View attachment 3597046
> View attachment 3597047
> View attachment 3597048
> View attachment 3597049
> View attachment 3597050
> View attachment 3597051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please authenticate this bag.


Is there a link to the sale??  Did you buy online or at a store???  Would also like to see a full picture of the bag.


----------



## summer 71

I bought it from ebay


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3597152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it from ebay



Link to the sale??????


----------



## summer 71

cdtracing said:


> Link to the sale??????


Do u want a link to ebay seller where it is listed. This was the only bag so the seller has taken down the listing after it was sold to me.


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> Do u want a link to ebay seller where it is listed. This was the only bag so the seller has taken down the listing after it was sold to me.


If that's the only link you have, yes.


----------



## summer 71

The link is no longer working


----------



## cdtracing

The rules state in the 1st post of the thread a link, if possible,  is necessary for an evaluation along with a list of required pictures.  Just FYI.   It appears authentic & is an outlet bag.


----------



## summer 71

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> Thanks a lot.


You're welcome.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Item: Michael Kors Bedford Medium Leather Bowling Satchel
Listing number:152397663629
Seller: cimiemm on ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152397663629?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hello, I hope I followed the proper protocol if I did not it was not intentional. I'm interested in this bag, it is my unicorn I can not find it in any retailer so this (ebay) is a last resort, I would appreciate some of your opinions on authenticity please.


----------



## cdtracing

MKLOVER78 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Bedford Medium Leather Bowling Satchel
> Listing number:152397663629
> Seller: cimiemm on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152397663629?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hello, I hope I followed the proper protocol if I did not it was not intentional. I'm interested in this bag, it is my unicorn I can not find it in any retailer so this (ebay) is a last resort, I would appreciate some of your opinions on authenticity please.



It's good.  Looks like you found your unicorn.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Omg for real????


----------



## cdtracing

MKLOVER78 said:


> Omg for real????


Yes, for real. And it's a boutique bag.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Thank you so much for your time, now I just have to convince the hubbycakes!


----------



## MKLOVER78

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Looks like you found your unicorn.


Hubbycakes said I could have it, purchased it a little bit ago, Thanks again!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello dear authenticators.
Could you please check out this bag:
















I found it in thrift store and therefore is there no link.
Thank you for your time and expertise!


----------



## cdtracing

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello dear authenticators.
> Could you please check out this bag:
> View attachment 3607316
> 
> View attachment 3607317
> 
> View attachment 3607319
> 
> View attachment 3607320
> 
> View attachment 3607321
> 
> View attachment 3607323
> 
> View attachment 3607325
> 
> View attachment 3607326
> 
> I found it in thrift store and therefore is there no link.
> Thank you for your time and expertise!


It's authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## Tuuli35

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy.



Thank you so much! *happy dance*


----------



## Elibebz

Hello please help to authenticate this michael kors hamilton traveller studded crossbody bag 
I bought it online here in the Philippines Lazada.com.ph and the seller name is BigBash.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elibebz

Elibebz said:


> Hello please help to authenticate this michael kors hamilton traveller studded crossbody bag
> I bought it online here in the Philippines Lazada.com.ph and the seller name is BigBash.Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Elibebz said:


> Hello please help to authenticate this michael kors hamilton traveller studded crossbody bag
> I bought it online here in the Philippines Lazada.com.ph and the seller name is BigBash.Thanks in advance.



It's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## Elibebz

Thank you so much 


cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## cdtracing

Elibebz said:


> Thank you so much


You're welcome.


----------



## percephonie

Hi, I'm new to Michael Kors so I'm not sure what photo is best to ask to check authenticity but here is the listing:
http://r.ebay.com/N7uT8L
Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

percephonie said:


> Hi, I'm new to Michael Kors so I'm not sure what photo is best to ask to check authenticity but here is the listing:
> http://r.ebay.com/N7uT8L
> Thank you in advance



For future reference, there is a list of necessary pictures in the first post of this thread.  I will need to see clear readable pics of the interior made in country/date tag (front & back), the heat stamp, clear close up of retail card, & any stamped hardware.


----------



## Starfly

Hello, I purchased this bag second hand recently and wanted to make sure it was authentic. I am normally pretty decent at spotting fakes but I didn't realize they had gotten so good at replicating the newer styles and now I am worried. Especially since this specific color scheme doesn't seem be common in the Sutton style.I am in love with this color combination and the bag so hopefully it's real. Any help is much appreciated. 

This is the Michael Kors Sutton in Colorblock. Medium size.


----------



## cdtracing

Starfly said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag second hand recently and wanted to make sure it was authentic. I am normally pretty decent at spotting fakes but I didn't realize they had gotten so good at replicating the newer styles and now I am worried. Especially since this specific color scheme doesn't seem be common in the Sutton style.I am in love with this color combination and the bag so hopefully it's real. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> This is the Michael Kors Sutton in Colorblock. Medium size.
> 
> View attachment 3609279
> View attachment 3609280
> View attachment 3609281
> View attachment 3609282
> View attachment 3609283
> View attachment 3609284
> View attachment 3609285




Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  I ask that new members have a post count of 25 posts before I evaluate a request.  I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  TPF is full of all sorts of forums on fashion, jewelry, shoes, designers, style, makeup,nail polish, relationships, pets, celebrity gossip, current events, ect so you will have you post count up in not time.  Just browse the forum, find threads that interest you & post comments on them.  Once you have a 25 post count, just quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Starfly

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread of TPF.  I ask that new members have a post count of 25 posts before I evaluate a request.  I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  TPF is full of all sorts of forums on fashion, jewelry, shoes, designers, style, makeup,nail polish, relationships, pets, celebrity gossip, current events, ect so you will have you post count up in not time.  Just browse the forum, find threads that interest you & post comments on them.  Once you have a 25 post count, just quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate your bag.  Thank you for your understanding.


I am so sorry about that. Understood.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors Tan Soft Leather Bag Rare Comes With Dust Bag. **More Pics Added**
Listing number: 262849428969
Seller: anniepipkin 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262849428969?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I recently came across this bag on eBay and would love to get it, I am not familiar with this style of bag from MK so I would greatly appreciate any help in authenticating it. The seller has sent me additional photos that are not on the listing so I have included them in this post.


----------



## cdtracing

Starfly said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag second hand recently and wanted to make sure it was authentic. I am normally pretty decent at spotting fakes but I didn't realize they had gotten so good at replicating the newer styles and now I am worried. Especially since this specific color scheme doesn't seem be common in the Sutton style.I am in love with this color combination and the bag so hopefully it's real. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> This is the Michael Kors Sutton in Colorblock. Medium size.
> 
> View attachment 3609279
> View attachment 3609280
> View attachment 3609281
> View attachment 3609282
> View attachment 3609283
> View attachment 3609284
> View attachment 3609285



After evaluating your pictures, you bag is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors Tan Soft Leather Bag Rare Comes With Dust Bag. **More Pics Added**
> Listing number: 262849428969
> Seller: anniepipkin
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262849428969?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I recently came across this bag on eBay and would love to get it, I am not familiar with this style of bag from MK so I would greatly appreciate any help in authenticating it. The seller has sent me additional photos that are not on the listing so I have included them in this post.
> 
> View attachment 3609522
> View attachment 3609523
> View attachment 3609524



I would like to see the other side of the interior white made in country tag.


----------



## jana007

Hi ladies, I'm interested in buying this beautiful Selma bag. I would really appreciate it if someone could take a look at it! 
Item: Michael Kors Selma Leather Satchel Saffiano Handbag NWT
Listing number: 252773049525
Seller: divineroseboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252773049525?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdtracing

jana007 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm interested in buying this beautiful Selma bag. I would really appreciate it if someone could take a look at it!
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Leather Satchel Saffiano Handbag NWT
> Listing number: 252773049525
> Seller: divineroseboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252773049525?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Would like to see the interior made in country tag (both sides).  Thank you.


----------



## jana007

cdtracing said:


> Would like to see the interior made in country tag (both sides).  Thank you.


Thank you so much for your quick response! I will request the picture right now.


----------



## Starfly

cdtracing said:


> After evaluating your pictures, you bag is authentic.


Thank you very much  that is great.


----------



## cdtracing

Starfly said:


> Thank you very much  that is great.


You're welcome.


----------



## karlita27

My new purchases. Love them all! I felt so guilty that I am selling my old ones! All bags are on sale! Cant get enough of MK even if some are saying that they are not "in" anymore. I have tried considering other contemporary brands but I still find MK very stylish among others and the quality is superb!


----------



## cdtracing

karlita27 said:


> View attachment 3612569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new purchases. Love them all! I felt so guilty that I am selling my old ones! All bags are on sale! Cant get enough of MK even if some are saying that they are not "in" anymore. I have tried considering other contemporary brands but I still find MK very stylish among others and the quality is superb!



This is the authentication thread.  Are you requesting an evaluation of these bags?   If so, please read the first post of this thread for the correct format & pictures needed to make a determination.  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyGirlDevilsFan

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!  While more pics would be good, I am going to deem this bag as authentic. The pics already posted are all good and the interior lining is correct.  I have purchased from this seller before and she only sell beautiful authentic bags, so I am confident to tell you this is a good purchase..


Can you please advise me as to where to get Cole Haan shoes authenticated? Thank you so much!


----------



## JerseyGirlDevilsFan

CinthiaZ said:


> Authentic!  While more pics would be good, I am going to deem this bag as authentic. The pics already posted are all good and the interior lining is correct.  I have purchased from this seller before and she only sell beautiful authentic bags, so I am confident to tell you this is a good purchase..


So sorry - I meant Michael Kors..........


----------



## cdtracing

JerseyGirlDevilsFan said:


> So sorry - I meant Michael Kors..........


The post you replied to is 2 yrs old.  I do not authenticate shoes but TPF has a shoes thread that you can ask an opinion of.  Here's the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-647

or you can google Michael Kors Authenticators for the names of outside authentication services.  One of them should be able to do so for a small, nominal fee.


----------



## BDP

Item: Jet Set Chain Item MD Chain Messenger
Seller: destinationstyle1
Listing: 201825684671
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201825684671?_mwBanner=1

Comments: I love the Jet Set Chain Messenger but all videos and pics I've seen show boutique bags with chain-only hardware, this one (I've seen it from a few different sellers on eBay in different colors, black, pearl grey, sky and a tan color) has a leather woven chain and google leads me to believe this bag was perhaps made for the Asian market? I'm pretty sure it's an outlet bag due to the lining and lack of key clasp, but before I pull the trigger... is it real?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

BDP said:


> Item: Jet Set Chain Item MD Chain Messenger
> Seller: destinationstyle1
> Listing: 201825684671
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201825684671?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments: I love the Jet Set Chain Messenger but all videos and pics I've seen show boutique bags with chain-only hardware, this one (I've seen it from a few different sellers on eBay in different colors, black, pearl grey, sky and a tan color) has a leather woven chain and google leads me to believe this bag was perhaps made for the Asian market? I'm pretty sure it's an outlet bag due to the lining and lack of key clasp, but before I pull the trigger... is it real?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I will need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp & clear pictures of the interior made in country tag (both sides).


----------



## justeen

Any information on this is greatly appreciated. I purchased this at a thrift store for 10$ ☺


----------



## cdtracing

Michael Kors Astor Grommet Hobo.  It's an outlet bag.


----------



## Unicorn23

Item: Michael Kors Sutton medium
Seller: It was a gift
Can you please help me authenticate it.
Thank you so much!


----------



## BDP

cdtracing said:


> I will need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp & clear pictures of the interior made in country tag (both sides).


Here you go


----------



## cdtracing

BDP said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3619501
> View attachment 3619502
> View attachment 3619503



It's good.  Enjoy your new messenger!   It is an outlet bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Unicorn23 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Sutton medium
> Seller: It was a gift
> Can you please help me authenticate it.
> Thank you so much!



Could you post a clear, readable picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag, please?


----------



## Unicorn23

cdtracing said:


> Could you post a clear, readable picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag, please?


Are these the ones you are looking for?


----------



## cdtracing

Unicorn23 said:


> Are these the ones you are looking for?


Yes, those are the ones.  It's an authentic Sutton.  Enjoy!


----------



## Unicorn23

cdtracing said:


> Yes, those are the ones.  It's an authentic Sutton.  Enjoy!


Ah awesome! Thank you so much for taking out the time for my bag


----------



## cdtracing

Unicorn23 said:


> Ah awesome! Thank you so much for taking out the time for my bag


My pleasure.


----------



## percephonie

Item: Selma stud mini

Seller: luxurysales406

Link: I have it in hand now but wanted to be sure of its authenticity please.
Thank you in advance


----------



## pruetjx

Would you please take a look at this eBay listing I am interested in? 
Its for a MK Fulton top zip shoulder bag, in Ballet color:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322425475323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I asked the seller for the extra photos you were looking for:






Hopefully that is everything you need.  Thank you in advance -


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Would you please take a look at this eBay listing I am interested in?
> Its for a MK Fulton top zip shoulder bag, in Ballet color:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322425475323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I asked the seller for the extra photos you were looking for:
> 
> View attachment 3620449
> View attachment 3620450
> View attachment 3620480
> 
> 
> Hopefully that is everything you need.  Thank you in advance -



The pictures of the made in country tag are small & when I enlarge them, they're hard to read.  The only discrepancy I see is the style code on the retail tag does not match up to the style code of this particular bag & I can't compare the style code on the made in tag because I can't read it.  Is it possible to get a clearer picture of the black made in country tag?  The bag looks good otherwise but I'm concerned that the style code doesn't match.

Edit:  I have done some research on this bag & the style code on the retail tag does not belong to this style bag. In fact, that style code doesn't come up with any matches. That is a red flag to me.  Unless the style code on the made in country tag matches the style code for this particular bag, I would give this a pass.


----------



## pruetjx

cdtracing said:


> The pictures of the made in country tag are small & when I enlarge them, they're hard to read.  The only discrepancy I see is the style code on the retail tag does not match up to the style code of this particular bag & I can't compare the style code on the made in tag because I can't read it.  Is it possible to get a clearer picture of the black made in country tag?  The bag looks good otherwise but I'm concerned that the style code doesn't match.
> 
> Edit:  I have done some research on this bag & the style code on the retail tag does not belong to this style bag. In fact, that style code doesn't come up with any matches. That is a red flag to me.  Unless the style code on the made in country tag matches the style code for this particular bag, I would give this a pass.



Thank you for looking.  They certainly make it look real!!  What style code is it supposed to be? Do the different colors have different style numbers?  I'm new to MK bags, coming over from Coach, so I don't really know what to look for.


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Thank you for looking.  They certainly make it look real!!  What style code is it supposed to be? Do the different colors have different style numbers?  I'm new to MK bags, coming over from Coach, so I don't really know what to look for.


Counterfeiters read the forums on this site, gleaning information to make their fakes better, so I will not reveal the correct style code. Another question for me is if the bag is New w/ Tags & some of the pictures listed showed the tag attached to the bag, why was the retail tag pictured not attached to the bag???  The bag is a good copy IMO.  I cannot authenticate it because the style code doesn't match.  If you're still  interested in the bag, you can Google Michael Kors Authenticators for an outside service that can evaluate the bag for a small fee.  With so many really good fakes coming from Asia & Indonesia, I would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## pruetjx

cdtracing said:


> Counterfeiters read the forums on this site, gleaning information to make their fakes better, so I will not reveal the correct style code. Another question for me is if the bag is New w/ Tags & some of the pictures listed showed the tag attached to the bag, why was the retail tag pictured not attached to the bag???  The bag is a good copy IMO.  I cannot authenticate it because the style code doesn't match.  If you're still  interested in the bag, you can Google Michael Kors Authenticators for an outside service that can evaluate the bag for a small fee.  With so many really good fakes coming from Asia & Indonesia, I would rather err on the side of caution.



Wow.  I feel gullible. I didn't even think about the tag.  I don't want to risk it.  I will pass on that bag.  Thanks for the info, I appreciate your time.


----------



## cdtracing

pruetjx said:


> Wow.  I feel gullible. I didn't even think about the tag.  I don't want to risk it.  I will pass on that bag.  Thanks for the info, I appreciate your time.


Glad to help.  It's always best to be cautious when buying online from secondary sites instead of directly from MK.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Item: Michael Kors handbag taupe with gold studs
Listing number: 162416173643
Seller: gtse8161
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416173643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I messaged the seller for more photos which I have included in this post, they are not on the listing. I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this bag. Many thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors handbag taupe with gold studs
> Listing number: 162416173643
> Seller: gtse8161
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416173643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I messaged the seller for more photos which I have included in this post, they are not on the listing. I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this bag. Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3621415
> View attachment 3621416
> View attachment 3621417
> View attachment 3621418
> View attachment 3621419
> View attachment 3621431



It's authentic.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so so much


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Thank you so so much



Glad to help.


----------



## percephonie

percephonie said:


> Item: Selma stud mini
> 
> Seller: luxurysales406
> 
> Link: I have it in hand now but wanted to be sure of its authenticity please.
> Thank you in advance


Any chance to authenticate this pretty please Appreciate all the help, thank you so much.


----------



## cdtracing

percephonie said:


> Any chance to authenticate this pretty please Appreciate all the help, thank you so much.



It's authentic.  Sorry I missed your original post.


----------



## percephonie

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Sorry I missed your original post.


No worries, thank you very much


----------



## cdtracing

percephonie said:


> No worries, thank you very much


Happy to help.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors handbag taupe with gold studs
> Listing number: 162416173643
> Seller: gtse8161
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416173643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I messaged the seller for more photos which I have included in this post, they are not on the listing. I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this bag. Many thanks.







cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



I was just looking at these pics again before bidding and noticed in this pic that the letter "C" in the name Michael seems look a bit funny, almost sitting slightly outwards, or is it just me? Is this something to be alarmed about? I have two others Selma's and the "C" on both of those is absolutely fine, its not sitting anyway funny.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I was just looking at these pics again before bidding and noticed in this pic that the letter "C" in the name Michael seems look a bit funny, almost sitting slightly outwards, or is it just me? Is this something to be alarmed about? I have two others Selma's and the "C" on both of those is absolutely fine, its not sitting anyway funny.
> 
> View attachment 3624084



It's a awkward placement of the letter but everything else checks out.  Since the letters are individually placed, a slight misplacement like letters too close together or slightly out of alignment can slip through quality control.


----------



## Katespade2000

If someone could let me know if this is fake or real I'd appreciate it.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...et/1243849092?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## cdtracing

Katespade2000 said:


> If someone could let me know if this is fake or real I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...et/1243849092?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the TPF.  I ask that a member have a minimum post count of 25 posts before I evaluate a bag.  I require this so new members can familiarize themselves with the forum & the format.  In the first post of this thread, you will find an outline of the correct format & a list of necessary pictures needed to evaluate a bag.  I can tell you the listing to the bag in question does not have all the necessary pictures & are too grainy/unclear to make a determination.


----------



## Christina2003

CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


----------



## Portchop123

Back again with another bag that I need assistance authenticating it and getting any information regarding the bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.


----------



## Portchop123

Sorry about that


cdtracing said:


> Need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

It's a really nice bag.  It's the MK Gosford Crocodile Embossed Leather Tote.  It was made for the 2012-2013  fall to winter season & made of croc embossed Napa leather. Original retail price was about $548.  Don't see many of these being resold.


----------



## Guccigaga

Hello everyone
I am an authenticator in the Vintage Gucci Section.  I am having trouble finding this style of Michael kors bag.  I see similar ones but not this specific one.  Hoping someone can authenticate it for me.  Thanks so much:
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk1.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk2.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk3.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk4.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk6.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk7.JPG
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk8.JPG


----------



## cdtracing

Guccigaga said:


> Hello everyone
> I am an authenticator in the Vintage Gucci Section.  I am having trouble finding this style of Michael kors bag.  I see similar ones but not this specific one.  Hoping someone can authenticate it for me.  Thanks so much:
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk1.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk2.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk3.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk4.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk6.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk7.JPG
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mk8.JPG



Can you post a picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag please?


----------



## Guccigaga

cdtracing said:


> Can you post a picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag please?


Here it is:
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mktag.JPG


----------



## cdtracing

Guccigaga said:


> Here it is:
> http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/auctiongrove/mktag.JPG


Does this bag have another strap beside the longer shoulder strap?


----------



## Guccigaga

It might have..I purchased it at an Estate sale.  Not really sure.


----------



## cdtracing

This looks good.  It's a MK Stanthrope Convertible Shoulder bag, possibly a size medium.  It's missing the shorter strap & MK hang tag but those could have been removed by the original owner.  This bag was often made of lamb leather &  it's from 2014.  I believe it originally sold for around $398.


----------



## Guccigaga

cdtracing said:


> This looks good.  It's a MK Stanthrope Convertible Shoulder bag, possibly a size medium.  It's missing the shorter strap & MK hang tag but those could have been removed by the original owner.  This bag was often made of lamb leather &  it's from 2014.  I believe it originally sold for around $398.


THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Guccigaga said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!!



My pleasure.


----------



## justeen

Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## cdtracing

Need to see close up pics of the snap closure, hang tag, & the made in country interior tag.  Also bottom of bag.
In case you weren't aware, the first post of this thread has a list of pictures necessary to make any determination.


----------



## justeen

cdtracing said:


> Need to see close up pics of the snap closure, hang tag, & the made in country interior tag.  Also bottom of bag.
> In case you weren't aware, the first post of this thread has a list of pictures necessary to make any determination.


----------



## cdtracing

It's an authentic MK Astor Grommet Tote from 2009 & originally retailed for around $400.  Possibly a Large N/S tote.  Color was called Gunmetal.


----------



## mei0702

I'd love to buy a piece of small MK bag, I found this one on eBay. please can anyone help me to check if this is authentic...

Item: NEW MICHAEL KORS **FULTON** BLACK EMBOSSED LEATHER SHOULDER HOBO BAG *RRP £300*
Listing number: 112321658408
Seller: trulyscrumptious!x
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112321658408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:I like this bag and would like to buy it.


----------



## cdtracing

mei0702 said:


> I'd love to buy a piece of small MK bag, I found this one on eBay. please can anyone help me to check if this is authentic...
> 
> Item: NEW MICHAEL KORS **FULTON** BLACK EMBOSSED LEATHER SHOULDER HOBO BAG *RRP £300*
> Listing number: 112321658408
> Seller: trulyscrumptious!x
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112321658408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:I like this bag and would like to buy it.


It's authentic.


----------



## SMURTY

Hi cdtracing,
Could you please authenticate this bag, Michael Kors Jet Set tote brick. It was a gift.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SMURTY

Hi cdtracing
Could you please authenticate this bag, michael kors jet set tote brick. It was a gift.
Thx in advance


----------



## cdtracing

SMURTY said:


> Hi cdtracing
> Could you please authenticate this bag, michael kors jet set tote brick. It was a gift.
> Thx in advance



It's authentic.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag.


----------



## SMURTY

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Congratulations on your beautiful new bag.


Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

SMURTY said:


> Thank you so much



My pleasure.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic MK Astor Grommet Tote from 2009 & originally retailed for around $400.  Possibly a Large N/S tote.  Color was called Gunmetal.


@justeen   I need to make a correction.  I believe this bag is from the Woodside line, not the Astor line.  It's a Woodside Grommet Tote.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hi, hoping someone can authenticate this selma for me  thanks for any help!

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-BY-M...185342?hash=item33ca96627e:g:gXcAAOSw5cNYSy88
Seller: givvzy1


----------



## cdtracing

alichelsealyn said:


> Hi, hoping someone can authenticate this selma for me  thanks for any help!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-BY-M...185342?hash=item33ca96627e:g:gXcAAOSw5cNYSy88
> Seller: givvzy1


 
The listing is missing some required pictures.  I need to see clear readable pictures of the heat stamp, stitching at interior pockets, the made in country tag & the style code tag. Thanks.


----------



## Amna Sheikh

Hi. 
I am looking to buy a Micheal kors jet set signature tote bag from the link mentioned below. Can you please confirm if its original not convinced about the strap color. Thanks. 
Link 
ae.namshi.com/buy-michael-michael-kors-jet-set-signature-tote-for-women-handbags-147639.html


----------



## alichelsealyn

alichelsealyn said:


> Hi, hoping someone can authenticate this selma for me  thanks for any help!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-BY-M...185342?hash=item33ca96627e:g:gXcAAOSw5cNYSy88
> Seller: givvzy1



@cdtracing  She sent me these:


----------



## cdtracing

alichelsealyn said:


> Hi, hoping someone can authenticate this selma for me  thanks for any help!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-BY-M...185342?hash=item33ca96627e:g:gXcAAOSw5cNYSy88
> Seller: givvzy1





alichelsealyn said:


> @cdtracing  She sent me these:
> View attachment 3636988
> View attachment 3636989



It's authentic.   I have a large Navy Selma & I love mine.


----------



## cdtracing

Amna Sheikh said:


> Hi.
> I am looking to buy a Micheal kors jet set signature tote bag from the link mentioned below. Can you please confirm if its original not convinced about the strap color. Thanks.
> Link
> ae.namshi.com/buy-michael-michael-kors-jet-set-signature-tote-for-women-handbags-147639.html



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the Michael Kors forum.  I ask that a member have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please so through the site & participate  by posting on threads that interest you.  There are hundreds of threads on TPF that cover numerous designers, shopping, jewelry, family  & relationships, pets, television & cinema, celebrity gossip & style, and health & beauty to name a few.  Once you have reached a 25 post count, just quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate your  request.  You will find the format & the list of necessary pictures to make a determination in the first post of this thread.  Thank you for understanding.

I can tell you I tried several times to access the link you provide to the sale but the link would not work.


----------



## xwidax

Item: MK SLOAN BURGANDY
Listing number:
Seller: Popsugarbag2 on instagram
Link:
hi..i bought a mk sloan and suddenly the gold chain changing color. is it normal or the bag i bought is fake??


----------



## xwidax

meijiii said:


> Yay awesome  Thank you so much!



hi is it possible for a michael kors sloan to change color? i  mean gold chain fading..pls help me


----------



## cdtracing

xwidax said:


> Item: MK SLOAN BURGANDY
> Listing number:
> Seller: Popsugarbag2 on instagram
> Link:
> hi..i bought a mk sloan and suddenly the gold chain changing color. is it normal or the bag i bought is fake??


 Are you asking for an authentication or a question about plating on hardware fading?  I don't evaluate from Instagram.  I do not have an account with them.  If your question is about the chain fading, I would suggest you call MK customer service & ask them about the chain color fading.


----------



## Amna Sheikh

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the Michael Kors forum.  I ask that a member have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  Please so through the site & participate  by posting on threads that interest you.  There are hundreds of threads on TPF that cover numerous designers, shopping, jewelry, family  & relationships, pets, television & cinema, celebrity gossip & style, and health & beauty to name a few.  Once you have reached a 25 post count, just quote your original request & I will be happy to evaluate your  request.  You will find the format & the list of necessary pictures to make a determination in the first post of this thread.  Thank you for understanding.
> 
> I can tell you I tried several times to access the link you provide to the sale but the link would not work.


 
Thank you for your reply. Ok ill try to follow the procedure but meanwhile if you can give me an idea since i already ordered online from the site and now having serious doubts 

Serial Number : 30S11TTT4B
LINK: https://en-ae.namshi.com/buy-michae...signature-tote-for-women-handbags-147639.html
SELLER: Namshi (website)
WHO TOOK THE PICTURE: took the pictures from the website
COMMENTS : Already ordered


----------



## Amna Sheikh

Amna Sheikh said:


> Thank you for your reply. Ok ill try to follow the procedure but meanwhile if you can give me an idea since i already ordered online from the site and now having serious doubts
> 
> Serial Number : 30S11TTT4B
> LINK: https://en-ae.namshi.com/buy-michae...signature-tote-for-women-handbags-147639.html
> SELLER: Namshi (website)
> WHO TOOK THE PICTURE: took the pictures from the website
> COMMENTS : Already ordered



I ordered already but can return if fake.


----------



## Amna Sheikh

Amna Sheikh said:


> I ordered already but can return if fake.


Hey just got the bag delivered. Here are some live pictures. Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Amna Sheikh said:


> Hey just got the bag delivered. Here are some live pictures. Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


I will need to see pictures of the interior made in country tag & style code tag, the hang tag logo, stitching at the inteior pockets & the bottom of the bag.  Please participate on the forum & get your post count up to 25.  I will give you your answer then.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Amna Sheikh

cdtracing said:


> I will need to see pictures of the interior made in country tag & style code tag, the hang tag logo, stitching at the inteior pockets & the bottom of the bag.  Please participate on the forum & get your post count up to 25.  I will give you your answer then.  Thank you for your understanding.



Ok. I will do that. But please give me your answer.


----------



## cdtracing

Amna Sheikh said:


> Ok. I will do that. But please give me your answer.


I will give you the answer once you have reached the 25 posts.  I still need to see pictures of the made in country & style code tags located inside the bag along the side seam.


----------



## Amna Sheikh

cdtracing said:


> I will give you the answer once you have reached the 25 posts.  I still need to see pictures of the made in country & style code tags located inside the bag along the side seam.


O sorry didnt know what you mean. Here you go.
I am trying to find posts where i can give some input. Not into high end fashion but just started learning about it and similarly dont follow any celeb news so dont want to sound dumb. I am from a different part of the world you can say  a mommy of a 2.5 year old so religiously follow all how to grow up toddlers news these days


----------



## AussieMell

Hello, can you please authenticate this Selma for me? 
I bought it from a eBay seller who sells a lot of Michael kors with 100% feedback and has been mentioned on here as a great seller. 
The only reasons I'm worried are because I noticed the leather around the inside zipper looks slightly different in colour to the rest of the bag,
The studs are a little dull, 
And the zipper pull feels a little light, I thought it would feel heavier? 
Everything else looks great to me. 
Thank you.


----------



## AussieMell

Sorry for so many photos


----------



## AussieMell




----------



## cdtracing

AussieMell said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Selma for me?
> I bought it from a eBay seller who sells a lot of Michael kors with 100% feedback and has been mentioned on here as a great seller.
> The only reasons I'm worried are because I noticed the leather around the inside zipper looks slightly different in colour to the rest of the bag,
> The studs are a little dull,
> And the zipper pull feels a little light, I thought it would feel heavier?
> Everything else looks great to me.
> Thank you.
> View attachment 3638832
> View attachment 3638834
> View attachment 3638836
> View attachment 3638837
> View attachment 3638838
> View attachment 3638839
> View attachment 3638840
> View attachment 3638841
> View attachment 3638842
> View attachment 3638843





AussieMell said:


> View attachment 3638844
> View attachment 3638845
> View attachment 3638846
> View attachment 3638847
> View attachment 3638848
> View attachment 3638849
> 
> Sorry for so many photos





AussieMell said:


> View attachment 3638866
> View attachment 3638867



It's authentic.  Everything looks correct.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## alichelsealyn

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.   I have a large Navy Selma & I love mine.


Thank you!


----------



## AussieMell

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Everything looks correct.  Enjoy your bag.



Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## marizzle

Is this authentic


----------



## marizzle




----------



## marizzle

Please help me authenticate the mini michael kors selma! Tag says made in vietnam AV-1402 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

marizzle said:


> Please help me authenticate the mini michael kors selma! Tag says made in vietnam AV-1402
> Thank you


I need to see clear pictures of the heat stamp,  interior made in county tag & style tag, the zipper pulls, interior stitching at the pockets, the sides & bottom of the bag, & any stamped hardware.  There is a list of pictures needed for an evaluation as well as the correct format to use.  I also need a link to listing of the sale of the bag.  Also, please post the pictures upright & not sideways or upside down.  I evaluate bags from my computer & it's a little difficult to turn it so the pictures are upright.  Thank you  for your understanding.


----------



## marizzle

Sorry, I'm new to this site. I hope I'm doing this right. I bought this on poshmark from a seller who has good feedback. I don't know if michael kors has ever sold a black and white mini selma like this?


----------



## marizzle

I hope these are enough photos


----------



## cdtracing

marizzle said:


> View attachment 3641890
> View attachment 3641895





marizzle said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this site. I hope I'm doing this right. I bought this on poshmark from a seller who has good feedback. I don't know if michael kors has ever sold a black and white mini selma like this?





marizzle said:


> I hope these are enough photos



I believe this is authentic.  Everything looks correct.  However, the dust bag is fake.


----------



## Bootlover07

Hi!

Could someone please authenticate this medium Sutton for me? I've included the link to the page and the extra pics the seller sent me of the inside. Also, thoughts on the color? She has it listed as khaki, but it looks a lot more like dark dune to me. When I asked she she thought it was dark dune.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222440319308


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this medium Sutton for me? I've included the link to the page and the extra pics the seller sent me of the inside. Also, thoughts on the color? She has it listed as khaki, but it looks a lot more like dark dune to me. When I asked she she thought it was dark dune.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222440319308
> View attachment 3646879
> View attachment 3646880
> View attachment 3646881
> View attachment 3646882



I need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.



Crap, I forgot to ask about that before! I emailed the seller and asked for another picture. She's been very sweet and good about communicating. I'll post it as soon as I hear back


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this medium Sutton for me? I've included the link to the page and the extra pics the seller sent me of the inside. Also, thoughts on the color? She has it listed as khaki, but it looks a lot more like dark dune to me. When I asked she she thought it was dark dune.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222440319308
> View attachment 3646879
> View attachment 3646880
> View attachment 3646881
> View attachment 3646882





Bootlover07 said:


> View attachment 3647096



Pictures aren't great but it's authentic.  It looks to be Dark Dune & not Khaki on my monitor.


----------



## cielanne

Hi,

Can you help authenticate this?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Hello! I recently bought a Cindy large dome crossbody from eBay and it looks authentic but I'm not 100%. I bought it about a month ago and was looking online to find out if it was authentic and I came across this thread!
The eBay user I bought it from was nyshopping2002
http://www.ebay.com/usr/nyshopping2002


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

More pictures


----------



## cdtracing

cielanne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help authenticate this?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3647704
> View attachment 3647705
> View attachment 3647706
> View attachment 3647707
> View attachment 3647708
> View attachment 3647709



Hello &  to the AT thread of the MK forum.  I ask that members have a post count of 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the formats.  Please explore the site & find threads other than AT threads)  that interest you & post comments on them.  There are hundreds of forums on TPF from designer items to makup & beauty, style, jewelry, fashion, relationships, & celebrities /TV/cinema.  Please participate.  I will be happy to evaluate your request once you've reached a 25+ post count.  I will also need to know the history of the bag if applicable & a link to the sale of the bag.  In the 1st post of this thread is a list of all pictures needed to make a determination.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## cdtracing

Hello &   to the AT thread of the MK forum.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so members can familiarize themselves with the site.  I see you have already explored & participated some already.  Please continue to participate &  I will be happy to evaluate your request once you have reach a 25+ post count.  I will also need to see the Ebay link to the sale of the bag.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

cdtracing said:


> Hello &   to the AT thread of the MK forum.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so members can familiarize themselves with the site.  I see you have already explored & participated some already.  Please continue to participate &  I will be happy to evaluate your request once you have reach a 25+ post count.  I will also need to see the Ebay link to the sale of the bag.  Thank you for understanding.



Hello! I have reached the 25 post milestone! Thank you for your time. Let me know if more pictures are needed.
Link to sale: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232264646151


----------



## cdtracing

Tulipsarebetter said:


> Hello! I recently bought a Cindy large dome crossbody from eBay and it looks authentic but I'm not 100%. I bought it about a month ago and was looking online to find out if it was authentic and I came across this thread!
> The eBay user I bought it from was nyshopping2002
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/nyshopping2002
> 
> View attachment 3648180
> 
> View attachment 3648181
> 
> View attachment 3648182





Tulipsarebetter said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3648184
> 
> View attachment 3648186
> 
> View attachment 3648188
> 
> View attachment 3648187





Tulipsarebetter said:


> Hello! I have reached the 25 post milestone! Thank you for your time. Let me know if more pictures are needed.
> Link to sale: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232264646151



It's good.  Everything looks correct.  Enjoy!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

cdtracing said:


> It's good. Everything looks correct. Enjoy!



Thank you for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

Tulipsarebetter said:


> Thank you for your time!


Happy to help.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hello wonderful Authenticator!  When you have the time would you kindly please review my request. My apologies if I am missing required pictures, I checked @ Post 1 & I think I might be missing some?  Inner zipper pull & maybe feet? (I have no clue if this bag has feet?? ) Thank you for your expertise!  You do such a wonderful job! 


Item: NWT Authentic Michael Kors Ava Small Crossbody Satchel - Black
Listing number: 192135768122
Seller: ecfashions2016
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...768122?hash=item2cbc2f283a:g:XQYAAOSwdGFYrcFu
Comments: Again Sorry! If missing required pics! Absolutely NO Clue if Authentic or Fake!  Any pictures that you would like me to ask the seller for?


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello wonderful Authenticator!  When you have the time would you kindly please review my request. My apologies if I am missing required pictures, I checked @ Post 1 & I think I might be missing some?  Inner zipper pull & maybe feet? (I have no clue if this bag has feet?? ) Thank you for your expertise!  You do such a wonderful job!
> 
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic Michael Kors Ava Small Crossbody Satchel - Black
> Listing number: 192135768122
> Seller: ecfashions2016
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...768122?hash=item2cbc2f283a:g:XQYAAOSwdGFYrcFu
> Comments: Again Sorry! If missing required pics! Absolutely NO Clue if Authentic or Fake!  Any pictures that you would like me to ask the seller for?


It's authentic.  Everything looks correct.  Thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Everything looks correct.  Thank you for the compliments!!



Woohoo!!  Thank you so much cdtracing !!!  Really appreciate your help!  Now let's see if I can get my first MK Bag!


----------



## Fitzy87

Item: Michael Kors large Portia
Seller: gabysbags (eBay)
History: I just recently purchased this bag on eBay and would like to have it authenticated. When I opened the bag it did have a somewhat strong leather odor.


----------



## cdtracing

Fitzy87 said:


> View attachment 3650335
> View attachment 3650336
> View attachment 3650337
> View attachment 3650338
> View attachment 3650340
> View attachment 3650341
> View attachment 3650342
> View attachment 3650343
> View attachment 3650345
> View attachment 3650346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors large Portia
> Seller: gabysbags (eBay)
> History: I just recently purchased this bag on eBay and would like to have it authenticated. When I opened the bag it did have a somewhat strong leather odor.



Hello &  to the AT thread of the MK forum.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request. I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.   Please explore the site & find threads that interest you & post comments on them. There are hundreds of forums on TPF from designer items to makup & beauty, style, jewelry, fashion, handbag care & maintenance, shopping, relationships, & celebrities /TV/cinema & so on. Please participate. I will be happy to evaluate your request once you've reached a 25+ post count. The format & list of pictures to request an evaluation is in the 1st post of this thread.  You have stated you purchased this bag from Ebay....I will need the link to the sale of the bag as well.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Stephg

Posted deleted - nevermind!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Posted deleted - nevermind!


Okie Dokie!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Can someone please authenticate this medium Sutton for me?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262919619105


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this medium Sutton for me?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262919619105


I would like to see a close up readable picture of the retail tag & pics of stitching at the pockets.  May I also ask that you please follow the format outlined in the first post of this thread.  I would appreciate it.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see a close up readable picture of the retail tag & pics of stitching at the pockets.  May I also ask that you please follow the format outlined in the first post of this thread.  I would appreciate it.



Medium Sutton dark dune 

Does listing # mean on here? If so the original was  3574

Seller is Harley9.18

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262919619105 

I was able to blow up the picture of the tag and I asked for a pic of the stitching. She'd originally had a close up of the tag, but when I asked for more pics she posted more and took that one down; probably because you're only allowed a certain amount.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium Sutton dark dune
> 
> Does listing # mean on here? If so the original was  3574
> 
> Seller is Harley9.18
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262919619105
> 
> I was able to blow up the picture of the tag and I asked for a pic of the stitching. She'd originally had a close up of the tag, but when I asked for more pics she posted more and took that one down; probably because you're only allowed a certain amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655372



So far, it looks good.  Once I see the picture of the stitching, I can say for 100% sure.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> So far, it looks good.  Once I see the picture of the stitching, I can say for 100% sure.



Here are the additional pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are the additional pics!
> 
> View attachment 3655885
> View attachment 3655886
> View attachment 3655888



It's authentic.  You're good to go!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Woo hoo!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## cdtracing

Glad to help!!


----------



## Amybravo111

I'm trying to buy this bag but first I will like to hear from anyone what do y'all think is this item authentic??Help!


----------



## cdtracing

Amybravo111 said:


> I'm trying to buy this bag but first I will like to hear from anyone what do y'all think is this item authentic??Help!


Hello &  to the AT thread of the MK forum. I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request. I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. Please explore the site & find threads that interest you & post comments on them. There are hundreds of forums on TPF from designer items to makup & beauty, style, jewelry, fashion, handbag care & maintenance, shopping, relationships, & celebrities /TV/cinema & so on. Please participate & you'll have your post count up in no time at all. I will be happy to evaluate your request once you've reached a 25+ post count. The format & list of pictures to request an evaluation is in the 1st post of this thread. Please include the required pictures & the link to the sale of the bag. You can quote your original request & include any missing necessary pictures. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Amybravo111

Amybravo111 said:


> I'm trying to buy this bag but first I will like to hear from anyone what do y'all think is this item authentic??Help!


----------



## shengnes

I purchased this bag off of Ebay. I was wondering if it could be authenticated? Thank you for your time.


----------



## shengnes

Here are additional pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

shengnes said:


> I purchased this bag off of Ebay. I was wondering if it could be authenticated? Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3657066
> 
> View attachment 3657067



I need to see the link to the sale, please.  Did this come with tags?  If so, I would like to see a picture of the retail tag. Thanks.


----------



## shengnes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182486941212?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Here is the link to the sale


----------



## shengnes

And here is the tag.


----------



## cdtracing

shengnes said:


> I purchased this bag off of Ebay. I was wondering if it could be authenticated? Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3657066
> 
> View attachment 3657067





shengnes said:


> Here are additional pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3657079
> View attachment 3657080
> View attachment 3657081
> View attachment 3657082
> View attachment 3657083





shengnes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182486941212?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Here is the link to the sale





shengnes said:


> And here is the tag.
> View attachment 3657131
> View attachment 3657132



It's authentic.  Beautiful Hamilton.   Enjoy!


----------



## shengnes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Beautiful Hamilton.   Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

shengnes said:


> Thank you so much!


Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Big Bag Fan

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions r
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Michael Kors MK Signature PVC  Fulton EW crossbody bag
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available): Www.ebay.com/282419412055
> Seller: littlepeppastore
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: new with tags
> Comments: is it authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

@Big Bag Fan
Hello &  to the AT thread of the MK forum. I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request. I ask this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. Please explore the site & find threads that interest you & post comments on them. There are hundreds of forums on TPF from designer items to makup & beauty, style, jewelry, fashion, handbag care & maintenance, shopping, relationships, & celebrities /TV/cinema & so on. Please participate. I will be happy to evaluate your request once you've reached a 25+ post count.   

Also, please place your comments/request outside the quote brackets of the post you're quoting when using the quote function. Other wise, your comment will show up within the quoted area & your comment can be missed.  There is a list of necessary pictures listed in the 1st post of this thread that will be needed in order to make a determination.  The link to the sale of the bag is very important, as well.  The link you posted is not the direct link to the bag; it takes me to the ebay home page.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Tracynali

Hi, I was interested in a bag on ebay, expierienced seller, but seller will not respond to my authenticity question so i thought maybe someone could help?
ok im not sure how to send link but i have all else
michael kors bag
listing number 182218957080
seller caylar
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I normally ask that a member have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request & also require a link to the sale.  But I'll save you some trouble.  This bag is FAKE, FAKE,FAKE!!!  I have found the link to the sale  & have reported it to Ebay.  Seller didn't respond to your authenticity questions because they probably know it's a fake.


----------



## Tracynali

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I normally ask that a member have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request & also require a link to the sale.  But I'll save you some trouble.  This bag is FAKE, FAKE,FAKE!!!  I have found the link to the sale  & have reported it to Ebay.  Seller didn't respond to your authenticity questions because they probably know it's a fake.


I figured it was fake..i would like to send you link but i dont exactly know how. I really appreciate you helping me on this.


----------



## Tracynali

Tracynali said:


> I figured it was fake..i would like to send you link but i dont exactly know how. I really appreciate you helping me on this.


i just reread.. thank you for finding link!


----------



## summerain1

Can someone authenticate this purse? My aunt who lives in China found it in one of the stores in China. She's asking me how much the purse costs here in the USA and is wondering if I can buy it here and mail it back to her (generally, purses are cheaper in the US). I was able to find the small "Mercer Studio Tote" online but nothing with the same colors, which leads me to suspect the authenticity of the purse. She only provided me with the following pictures. I don't have the serial number or tags, I can ask her to provide additional info if needed.


----------



## cdtracing

summerain1 said:


> Can someone authenticate this purse? My aunt who lives in China found it in one of the stores in China. She's asking me how much the purse costs here in the USA and is wondering if I can buy it here and mail it back to her (generally, purses are cheaper in the US). I was able to find the small "Mercer Studio Tote" online but nothing with the same colors, which leads me to suspect the authenticity of the purse. She only provided me with the following pictures. I don't have the serial number or tags, I can ask her to provide additional info if needed.



Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate a request.  I ask this so new members can familiarize themselves with the format of the site.  I can tell you that an authentication cannot be determined from the pictures you posted.  There are a list of pictures necessary for an authentication listed in the first post of this thread.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Tracynali

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I normally ask that a member have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request & also require a link to the sale.  But I'll save you some trouble.  This bag is FAKE, FAKE,FAKE!!!  I have found the link to the sale  & have reported it to Ebay.  Seller didn't respond to your authenticity questions because they probably know it's a fake.


sad that the listing is still up!


----------



## cdtracing

Tracynali said:


> sad that the listing is still up!


You can report it as well.  Sometimes, Ebay takes it's time taking listings of fakes down.


----------



## Jazz47

Hi could someone please authenticate this Medium Black Sutton. I purchased it from this website https://www.brixtonbaker.com/produc...edium-zip-top-sutton-saffiano-leather-satchel

I'm new to Michael Kors and was just concerned with the writing on the magnet latch closure, not sure if authentic MK's have that type of writing, the pictures i've been able to find say something along the lines of 'usa .....'

Sorry for all the pictures, I just wanted to make sure I covered everything. I hope they're are okay, in some pictures the camera did make the gold look a little yellow-er than what it really is, if i need to take additional photos please let me know
Thank You!


----------



## Jazz47

More Photos - Also the spots on the bag in the final two photos are sun spots from the camera, not marks on the bag, incase this was not clear


----------



## cdtracing

Jazz47 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this Medium Black Sutton. I purchased it from this website https://www.brixtonbaker.com/produc...edium-zip-top-sutton-saffiano-leather-satchel
> 
> I'm new to Michael Kors and was just concerned with the writing on the magnet latch closure, not sure if authentic MK's have that type of writing, the pictures i've been able to find say something along the lines of 'usa .....'
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, I just wanted to make sure I covered everything. I hope they're are okay, in some pictures the camera did make the gold look a little yellow-er than what it really is, if i need to take additional photos please let me know
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685681
> View attachment 3685682
> 
> View attachment 3685683
> 
> View attachment 3685684
> View attachment 3685685
> View attachment 3685686
> 
> View attachment 3685687
> 
> View attachment 3685688
> 
> View attachment 3685689
> 
> View attachment 3685690



It's good.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Jazz47

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy your new bag.



Yay! Great, thank you so much!!


----------



## cdtracing

Jazz47 said:


> Yay! Great, thank you so much!!


Glad to help.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Could someone please, please help me authenticate this bag. I don't know much about it. I did buy it from a second hand shop and i have pictures. The tag inside reads Made in Vietnam AV-1306.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Here are more photos. I didn't want to leave anything out.


----------



## Corygal

Hello! Super quick qu, hope it's easy to answer: did MK ever do a mini Selma without the 3 card slots? I have a perfect one, which I am trying to sell for charity, but the inside just has the leather MK tag, a key chain, and the plastic tag labeled made in china AP 1102. No slots to be seen.  Thanks a million.


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Here are more photos. I didn't want to leave anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687780
> View attachment 3687781
> View attachment 3687782
> View attachment 3687783
> View attachment 3687784
> View attachment 3687785
> View attachment 3687786
> View attachment 3687787
> View attachment 3687788



Hello &  TPF & the ATMK thread.  I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  There are many different forums & topics on TPF including premiere & contemporary designers, jewelry, shopping, makeup & beauty, pets, family & relationships, care & maintenance of handbags/accessories, celebrity style & gossip, current events, health & wellness.  Please explore the site, find topics & threads that interest you, & post comments on them.  You'll have your post count up before you know it.  Once you have your post count up, please quote your original request & ask for your evaluation.  I will be happy to review & make a determination at that time.  Just in case you don't know, there is a list of pictures required & format outlined in the 1st post of this thread.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## cdtracing

Corygal said:


> Hello! Super quick qu, hope it's easy to answer: did MK ever do a mini Selma without the 3 card slots? I have a perfect one, which I am trying to sell for charity, but the inside just has the leather MK tag, a key chain, and the plastic tag labeled made in china AP 1102. No slots to be seen.  Thanks a million.



Hello &  to TPF & the ATMK thread.  I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  I require this so that members can familiarize themselves with the site & format.  Please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & list of required pictures needed to make a determination.  I see that all your posts so far have been for free evaluations over various designers.   Please participate on the forums on other threads other than the Authentication threads.  Once you have your post count up, I will be happy to review your request.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Jynny

Hi kindly assist to authenticate this bag of mine, your expertise is very much appreciated! 

Item Name: Michael Kors Studio - Mercer Leather Crossbody
Serial Number: N/A
Link (if available): Seller deleted the listing but this is her Carousell profile http://carousell.com/timexzone
Seller: @timexzone
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: She claimed to buy it last year at $450
Comments: It looks authentic to me. But seller didn't keep the receipt/care card and etc., thus sincerely seeking your opinion, many thanks!


----------



## Jynny

Let me know if more photos are required, thanks!!



Jynny said:


> Hi kindly assist to authenticate this bag of mine, your expertise is very much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Michael Kors Studio - Mercer Leather Crossbody
> Serial Number: N/A
> Link (if available): Seller deleted the listing but this is her Carousell profile http://carousell.com/timexzone
> Seller: @timexzone
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: She claimed to buy it last year at $450
> Comments: It looks authentic to me. But seller didn't keep the receipt/care card and etc., thus sincerely seeking your opinion, many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688775
> View attachment 3688776
> View attachment 3688777
> View attachment 3688778
> View attachment 3688779
> View attachment 3688780
> View attachment 3688784
> View attachment 3688785
> View attachment 3688786
> View attachment 3688787


----------



## cdtracing

Jynny said:


> Hi kindly assist to authenticate this bag of mine, your expertise is very much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Michael Kors Studio - Mercer Leather Crossbody
> Serial Number: N/A
> Link (if available): Seller deleted the listing but this is her Carousell profile http://carousell.com/timexzone
> Seller: @timexzone
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: She claimed to buy it last year at $450
> Comments: It looks authentic to me. But seller didn't keep the receipt/care card and etc., thus sincerely seeking your opinion, many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688775
> View attachment 3688776
> View attachment 3688777
> View attachment 3688778
> View attachment 3688779
> View attachment 3688780
> View attachment 3688784
> View attachment 3688785
> View attachment 3688786
> View attachment 3688787




Hello &  TPF & the ATMK thread. I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. There are many different forums & topics on TPF including premiere & contemporary designers, jewelry, shopping, makeup & beauty, pets, family & relationships, care & maintenance of handbags/accessories, celebrity style & gossip, current events, health & wellness. Please explore the site, find topics & threads that interest you, & post comments on them. You'll have your post count up before you know it. Once you have your post count up, please quote your original request & ask for your evaluation. I will be happy to review & make a determination at that time.  I can tell you that a picture of  both sides of the made in country tag is missing. Just in case you don't know, there is a list of pictures required & format outlined in the 1st post of this thread. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Jynny

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  TPF & the ATMK thread. I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. There are many different forums & topics on TPF including premiere & contemporary designers, jewelry, shopping, makeup & beauty, pets, family & relationships, care & maintenance of handbags/accessories, celebrity style & gossip, current events, health & wellness. Please explore the site, find topics & threads that interest you, & post comments on them. You'll have your post count up before you know it. Once you have your post count up, please quote your original request & ask for your evaluation. I will be happy to review & make a determination at that time.  I can tell you that a picture of  both sides of the made in country tag is missing. Just in case you don't know, there is a list of pictures required & format outlined in the 1st post of this thread. Thank you for understanding.


Hi! I've reached the required post count!  Appreciate if you could assist with my request  I have actually searched through the bag all night and did not see any tag!! But I've been watching some unboxing videos and did not spot any as well. Would it be possible this bag does not come with made in country tag?


----------



## cdtracing

Jynny said:


> Hi! I've reached the required post count!  Appreciate if you could assist with my request  I have actually searched through the bag all night and did not see any tag!! But I've been watching some unboxing videos and did not spot any as well. Would it be possible this bag does not come with made in country tag?



The tag should be inside one of the zippered compartments. It's  black.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Could someone please, please help me authenticate this bag. I don't know much about it. I did buy it from a second hand shop and i have pictures. The tag inside reads Made in Vietnam AV-1306.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Here is more pics.


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Here is more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690383
> View attachment 3690384
> View attachment 3690385
> View attachment 3690386
> View attachment 3690387
> View attachment 3690388
> View attachment 3690389
> View attachment 3690390
> View attachment 3690391
> View attachment 3690392


It's authentic.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you cdtracing! I'm sooooo happy!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Thank you cdtracing! I'm sooooo happy!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

cdtracing said:


> You're welcome.


By the way, would you happen to know what kind of MK bag that is? The name of it?


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> By the way, would you happen to know what kind of MK bag that is? The name of it?


Looks like the Grayson satchel.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

cdtracing said:


> Looks like the Grayson satchel.


Ok, thank you


----------



## Gareth1223

https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-ha...ck-saffiano-leather-bag-authentic-/1233544154

Could anyone authenticate this please?
Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Gareth1223 said:


> https://www.gumtree.com/p/womens-ha...ck-saffiano-leather-bag-authentic-/1233544154
> 
> Could anyone authenticate this please?
> Thanks!



Hello &  TPF & the ATMK thread. I ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request. I require this so that new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format. There are many different forums & topics on TPF including premiere & contemporary designers, jewelry, shopping, makeup & beauty, pets, family & relationships, care & maintenance of handbags/accessories, celebrity style & gossip, current events, health & wellness. Please explore the site, find topics & threads that interest you, & post comments on them. You'll have your post count up before you know it. Once you have your post count up, please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & required pictures needed to make a determination.  You can then, quote your original request & ask for your evaluation. I will be happy to review & make a determination at that time.  I can tell you the listing is missing some of the necessary pictures.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Corygal

I'm so sorry - I was asking on behalf of a small charity I volunteer for and we run a shop to make money for it, just wanted to know as we obviously wouldn't want to sell a counterfeit bag. I won't ask again! Thanks anyway.


----------



## cdtracing

Corygal said:


> I'm so sorry - I was asking on behalf of a small charity I volunteer for and we run a shop to make money for it, just wanted to know as we obviously wouldn't want to sell a counterfeit bag. I won't ask again! Thanks anyway.


Authentication evaluations cannot be done without the necessary pictures needed to make a determination.  This is why we ask members to read the first post of the authentication thread which has a list of pictures that are needed for examination.  All the authenticators on TPF volunteer our time & are not paid to do so. Many do not want to give evaluations to people who only join for the free authentications.  As far as selling, it's against TPF rules for a seller to post their own listing for authentication.  I don't mind evaluating your bag, but I ask for you to participate on the forums & post the pictures necessary to make a determination.


----------



## Anna93al

CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

I know this is a long shot as these are the only pictures that I have but can anyone help with this bag?? Stated that it was an exclusive design for house of Frasers in Scotland 2015/2016. Thanks x


----------



## cdtracing

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3702374
> View attachment 3702375
> View attachment 3702376
> View attachment 3702377
> View attachment 3702378
> View attachment 3702379
> View attachment 3702380
> View attachment 3702381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a long shot as these are the only pictures that I have but can anyone help with this bag?? Stated that it was an exclusive design for house of Frasers in Scotland 2015/2016. Thanks x


 
Authenticity determination cannot be made with out the required pictures listed in the first post of this thread.  Missing are clear pictures of the interior lining, stitching, heat stamp, made in country/date tag, style code tag, any & all stamped hardware & feet, & close up of hang tag logo.


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


 Hello! I am new to this group and I dont know how things work. But I would like to ask some help in Authenticating this MK Canvass bag that I bought from a friend. When I bought this, I only got a dust bag and the bag. No cards nor tags. And since Ive got way too many bags, We are decluttering before we head back to Australia. Here are some detailed pictures of the bag. The 1st one is made of canvass material and has leather. The 2nd one is a leather bucket bag. Hopinh for a response. Thank you ☺️


----------



## cdtracing

GaleyCashtrue said:


> Hello! I am new to this group and I dont know how things work. But I would like to ask some help in Authenticating this MK Canvass bag that I bought from a friend. When I bought this, I only got a dust bag and the bag. No cards nor tags. And since Ive got way too many bags, We are decluttering before we head back to Australia. Here are some detailed pictures of the bag. The 1st one is made of canvass material and has leather. The 2nd one is a leather bucket bag. Hopinh for a response. Thank you ☺️



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the MK Forum of TPF.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request. I ask this so new members can familiarize themselves with the site & the format.  In the first post of this thread is a list of pictures that are necessary to make a determination.  I can tell you your request is missing clear readable(without glare) pics of the heat stamp, the white tag behind the made in country tag, & any stamped hardware such as buckles, naps, ect.  Please explore the site & post comments on threads that interest you.  There are thousands of threads on hundreds of different forums on TPF from designer items, shoes, jewelry,  accessories to Celebrity gossip, style, cinema & television, family & relationships,  food, & health & beauty.  Once you have your post count up to 25, just quote your original request, add the missing pictures & post again.   I will be happy to evaluate your bags at that time.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Sarah9102

Item: *MICHAEL KORS **ZOE** BLACK SLOUCHY LEATHER CHAIN STRAP SHOULDER BAG*
Listing number:
Seller: trulyscrumptious!x
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...%3A27f4cede15c0ab4df65d298dfffecd25%7Ciid%3A2
Comments: Hi! I'm not sure about this bag's authenticity, the seller says it's real but the price seems too good to be true and I'm not experienced enough myself to tell by the pictures


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah9102 said:


> Item: *MICHAEL KORS **ZOE** BLACK SLOUCHY LEATHER CHAIN STRAP SHOULDER BAG*
> Listing number:
> Seller: trulyscrumptious!x
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-ZOE-BLACK-SLOUCHY-LEATHER-CHAIN-STRAP-SHOULDER-BAG-RRP-330-/311869407565?hash=item489cdd814d:g:vuEAAOSw1WJZE3YS&_trkparms=pageci%3Ade57a59e-3daa-11e7-ac45-74dbd18096c3%7Cparentrq%3A27f4cede15c0ab4df65d298dfffecd25%7Ciid%3A2
> Comments: Hi! I'm not sure about this bag's authenticity, the seller says it's real but the price seems too good to be true and I'm not experienced enough myself to tell by the pictures



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the Michael Kors forum of TPF.  I ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I ask this so that members will participate on the site.  There are thousands of threads on hundreds of subjects from different designer items, jewelry, makeup, nails, & beauty to celebrity gossip, style, television & cinema, health & relationships, pets, & food.  Please explore the site, find threads that interest you & post on them.  Once you have your post count up, just repost your original request & I will be happy to evaluate the bag.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Pimpernel

Item: *MICHAEL KORS **BEDFORD** TOP ZIP MOSS GREEN LEATHER TOTE BAG*
Listing number: (none, as it is in ebay.de, that is, in Germany, near where I live)

Seller: supermode11 (3390 ) 

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...514568?hash=item3f72f3b7c8:g:RMQAAOSwEzxYboyk

Comments: Thank you very much in advance for your time and generosity in authenticating!


----------



## cdtracing

Pimpernel said:


> Item: *MICHAEL KORS **BEDFORD** TOP ZIP MOSS GREEN LEATHER TOTE BAG*
> Listing number: (none, as it is in ebay.de, that is, in Germany, near where I live)
> 
> Seller: supermode11 (3390 )
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...514568?hash=item3f72f3b7c8:g:RMQAAOSwEzxYboyk
> 
> Comments: Thank you very much in advance for your time and generosity in authenticating!


This looks good so far but I would like to see a clear pictures of the made in country/ date code tag, front & back.  Also would like to see a  full picture of the retail tag.


----------



## PNAY70

Hi,  good am.  I got this Michael Kors satchel yesterday Philippine-time. As it is past midnight here now as I type this. The seller can't recall name of this bag and it's my first time.  Can you all pls help me by telling me its name and if thisis authentic? Sharing pics here..


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Hi,  good am.  I got this Michael Kors satchel yesterday Philippine-time. As it is past midnight here now as I type this. The seller can't recall name of this bag and it's my first time.  Can you all pls help me by telling me its name and if thisis authentic? Sharing pics here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712701
> View attachment 3712702
> View attachment 3712703
> View attachment 3712704
> View attachment 3712705
> View attachment 3712710
> View attachment 3712719
> View attachment 3712721
> View attachment 3712738
> View attachment 3712730



It's authentic &  it's called the Naomi satchel.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## PNAY70

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic &  it's called the Naomi satchel.  Enjoy your bag.


Hi there,  cdtracing!  Thank you so much for the answer.  Yes I am.  Love the color and it's a beauty! Happy week ahead of you!


----------



## Wamgurl

Help! I did a lot of research before purchasing this bag on EBay (Miranda tote) and I compared details to an authentic bag.  However, the dust bag caught my eye.  I've never seen one that actually displays 'Collection'.  I can cancel order today - can someone please please help me authenticate this bag? I would be grateful for any help. Thank you.


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Wamgurl

Date code...concerned that it doesn't state 'Made in xxx'!!


----------



## cdtracing

Wamgurl said:


> Help! I did a lot of research before purchasing this bag on EBay (Miranda tote) and I compared details to an authentic bag.  However, the dust bag caught my eye.  I've never seen one that actually displays 'Collection'.  I can cancel order today - can someone please please help me authenticate this bag? I would be grateful for any help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713635
> View attachment 3713636
> View attachment 3713637
> View attachment 3713638
> View attachment 3713639


It's authentic.  That's the new dust bag so it's good.


----------



## Wamgurl

Thank you!! You made my day.  Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Hi there,  cdtracing!  Thank you so much for the answer.  Yes I am.  Love the color and it's a beauty! Happy week ahead of you!


You're welcome!!  Glad to help.  Lovely bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

Wamgurl said:


> Thank you!! You made my day.  Hope you have a lovely day.


Glad to help.  Enjoy your  Miranda!!


----------



## monleal

This is my first post, but I have been reading these for some time.  I am running a charity designer purse auction for our dog rescue and these threads have been very helpful.  Thank you so much for this forum.


----------



## PNAY70

Hi.  Just wondering if this kind of MK Hamilton denim is authentic? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Hi.  Just wondering if this kind of MK Hamilton denim is authentic? I'm eyeing it as my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718857


While MK did make a woven denim Hamilton, a determination of authenticity cannot be made from one picture.   There are a lot of fakes out there.


----------



## Seiren

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag, my friend is selling it to me but I just wanted to make sure i'm not getting a fake item. Here are the details:

Name of the item: Jet Set Travel Large Tote

Serial number: 30T3GTVT7L
Made in China E-1312










Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag, my friend is selling it to me but I just wanted to make sure i'm not getting a fake item. Here are the details:
> 
> Name of the item: Jet Set Travel Large Tote
> 
> Serial number: 30T3GTVT7L
> Made in China E-1312
> View attachment 3723526
> View attachment 3723527
> View attachment 3723528
> View attachment 3723530
> View attachment 3723532
> View attachment 3723533
> View attachment 3723534
> View attachment 3723535
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good!!


----------



## Dly_e

Hi!
Kindly help me authenticate this bag.
The seller was saying that this was bought at Macy's.
It's a mini selma.

Thank you!


----------



## Sallychaiii

Hi, may I know do mk have this color Selma in size m?


----------



## cdtracing

Dly_e said:


> Hi!
> Kindly help me authenticate this bag.
> The seller was saying that this was bought at Macy's.
> It's a mini selma.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members participate on the site & forums & have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request.  There are a variety of topics & threads to post on.  Please explore the site & participate.  Once you have reached a 25 or more post count, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  Be sure to read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & the required pictures.  Pictures are very important & need to be clear & readable.  Also, be sure to include the link to the sale of the bag.  Just quote your original request & add any additional pictures & link, then repost your request.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## cdtracing

Sallychaiii said:


> Hi, may I know do mk have this color Selma in size m?


Do you know the name for the color?  If not, there is a color comparison thread you can check out to see if the name of the color is stated.  Once you have the name of the color, it's easy to find out if MK has it anywhere in the size you want.  If not, you can check secondary resale sites such as ebay, Tradsey, The RealReal, Yoogie's Closet, Zappos, ect.  Some colors are difficult to detemine from pics because every screen is different & colors can look different than they do in real life.  This looks like it could be Ballet to me.


----------



## Sallychaiii

cdtracing said:


> Do you know the name for the color?  If not, there is a color comparison thread you can check out to see if the name of the color is stated.  Once you have the name of the color, it's easy to find out if MK has it anywhere in the size you want.  If not, you can check secondary resale sites such as ebay, Tradsey, The RealReal, Yoogie's Closet, Zappos, ect.  Some colors are difficult to detemine from pics because every screen is different & colors can look different than they do in real life.  This looks like it could be Ballet to me.


Thank you so much for the explanation. Appreaciate that


----------



## Dly_e

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members participate on the site & forums & have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request.  There are a variety of topics & threads to post on.  Please explore the site & participate.  Once you have reached a 25 or more post count, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  Be sure to read the 1st post of this thread for the proper format & the required pictures.  Pictures are very important & need to be clear & readable.  Also, be sure to include the link to the sale of the bag.  Just quote your original request & add any additional pictures & link, then repost your request.  Thank you for understanding.


Hi! 
No link for this bag since it's a friend who's selling. 

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Dly_e said:


> Hi!
> No link for this bag since it's a friend who's selling.
> 
> Thank you!



I'll still evaluate the bag once you have reached the 25  participation post count I ask for.  I will still need to see more pictures than what you have posted. Please read post #1 of this thread for the format & list of pictures needed to make a determination.  Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Sallychaiii said:


> Thank you so much for the explanation. Appreaciate that


MK has stopped making the Large Selma except for a very few basic colors like black.  I think there was a color block large available around the first of the year.  Ballet is a very popular color with many of the ladies here.  I don't know right off the top of my head but it stands to reason that MK made the medium Selma in Ballet.  I would imagine the one you pictured is a medium.  You can post on the Sophisticated Selma thread & ask if anyone has the medium Selma in this color & also ask them to post a picture of their bag.  It might help.  If it's sold out on his website, you may have to cyber stalk reliable resale sites for one in the size & color you want.  Good luck.


----------



## Seiren

Hello again! Please help me authenticate this bag, i bought it from a seller but I just wanted to make sure its authentic. Here are the details:

Name of the item: Jet Set Travel Large Tote

Made in Vietnam AV-1208











Do you also happen to know what specific color this is? Seller told me that it was pearl white but when i searched for the color it says just white. 

Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> Hello again! Please help me authenticate this bag, i bought it from a seller but I just wanted to make sure its authentic. Here are the details:
> 
> Name of the item: Jet Set Travel Large Tote
> 
> Made in Vietnam AV-1208
> 
> View attachment 3730334
> View attachment 3730335
> View attachment 3730336
> View attachment 3730337
> View attachment 3730338
> View attachment 3730339
> View attachment 3730340
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also happen to know what specific color this is? Seller told me that it was pearl white but when i searched for the color it says just white.
> 
> Thanks!



Do you have a link to the sale where you bought it?


----------



## Seiren

cdtracing said:


> Do you have a link to the sale where you bought it?



Hello cdtracing!

No link as this was sent to me through viber.


----------



## Dly_e

cdtracing said:


> I'll still evaluate the bag once you have reached the 25  participation post count I ask for.  I will still need to see more pictures than what you have posted. Please read post #1 of this thread for the format & list of pictures needed to make a determination.  Thanks.



I will.  
Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> Hello cdtracing!
> 
> No link as this was sent to me through viber.



I don't know anything about viber but it looks authentic.  MK did an Optic White.  Can't really tell if that's the color because the pictures are not very clear & the lighting is poor.


----------



## Seiren

Thank you so much cdtracing! Is it normal to not have an mk fabric lining inside the bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Seiren said:


> Thank you so much cdtracing! Is it normal to not have an mk fabric lining inside the bag?



In this style tote, yes.


----------



## Seiren

Thank you so much cdtracing! I was having doubts since i've been seeing the same style with a fabric lining inside. This bag is optic white as confirmed by the seller. Thanks again!


----------



## PNAY70

Hi everyone. Pls help me authenticate this bag.. Here are the pics. It is of a small size since somehow I kkow now how a medium sized one looks like. The leather is quite soft and supple .Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Hi everyone. Pls help me authenticate this bag.. Here are the pics. It is of a small size since somehow I kkow now how a medium sized one looks like. The leather is quite soft and supple .Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732265
> View attachment 3732266
> View attachment 3732267
> View attachment 3732268
> View attachment 3732269
> View attachment 3732276
> View attachment 3732279



I generally ask that members participate on the site & forums & have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request but I evaluated the Naomi bag you asked about a couple of weeks ago.  Please participate on the site on threads other than AT threads or Identify this thread. There are a variety of topics & threads to post on. Please explore the site & participate. Once you have reached a 25 or more post count, I will be happy to evaluate your request. The first post of this thread gives the format for authentications & a list of pictures needed to make a determination.  Some of the necessary pictures are missing.  I will need to see a clear, readable close up picture of the stamping on the feet without the glare of the flash, the seam finishing of the handles, & interior stitching at the pockets.  I also need a link to the sale of the bag.  Thank you for understanding,


----------



## Cristaillee

meijiii said:


> Item: Michael Kors Large Sutton Satchel in Black
> Listing number:
> Seller: absolute_sole_shoes on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...-Leather-Satchel-Handbag-Black-/171674722163?
> Comments: I'm back. Unfortunately I lost the auction to the sutton i linked here before but I'm interested in this one here. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Is it authentic?





Oooh...Shoes said:


> Item: Michael Kors handbag taupe with gold studs
> Listing number: 162416173643
> Seller: gtse8161
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162416173643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I messaged the seller for more photos which I have included in this post, they are not on the listing. I would greatly appreciate any help with authenticating this bag. Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3621415
> View attachment 3621416
> View attachment 3621417
> View attachment 3621418
> View attachment 3621419
> View attachment 3621431


 Do all authentic bags have a clear/white tag? I have one with a black tag with serial numbers.


----------



## Cristaillee

Cristaillee said:


> Do all authentic bags have a clear/white tag? I have one with a black tag with serial numbers.


I dont know alot but am trying to find out if its authentic and have been reading alot of sites and this is the only thing it does not have is the clear tab


----------



## cdtracing

Cristaillee said:


> I dont know alot but am trying to find out if its authentic and have been reading alot of sites and this is the only thing it does not have is the clear tab



Please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & required pictures for an evaluation of authenticity.  I also will need to see the link to the sale of the bag.  I also ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evalate their requests.  Please explore the site & post on threads that interest you.  There are thousands of threads on hundreds of topics on the site.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Cristaillee

cdtracing said:


> Please read the 1st post of this thread for the format & required pictures for an evaluation of authenticity.  I also will need to see the link to the sale of the bag.  I also ask that members have a post count of at least 25 before I evalate their requests.  Please explore the site & post on threads that interest you.  There are thousands of threads on hundreds of topics on the site.  Thank you for understanding.




I appreciate it but i know nothing about the purses other than research on google I dont think i have any valuable input for others since i know very little about them. I didnt know their was a requirement before signing up for help. Thank you.


----------



## Cristaillee

I can try. I just wanted to return it in time if it was a fake.


----------



## cdtracing

Cristaillee said:


> I appreciate it but i know nothing about the purses other than research on google I dont think i have any valuable input for others since i know very little about them. I didnt know their was a requirement before signing up for help. Thank you.





Cristaillee said:


> I can try. I just wanted to return it in time if it was a fake.



It doesn't take long to make 25 posts.  There are other forums on the site besides designer bags.  There are forums for shopping, jewelry, accessories, makeup & beauty, nails, celebrity style, celebrity gossip, TV & cinema, pets, relationships, maintenance & care of handbags & other leather goods, the list goes on.  There are thousands of threads on these forums.  I'm sure you can find something to comment on.   The requirement for 25 posts is not for every AT thread.  It's a personal choice I have in order to help participating members & not get caught up with sellers who only come to the site for free authentications & don't participate anywhere else.  I volunteer my time & knowledge here.

There is a format & picture requirement for all the AT threads to help keep confusion & misinformation to a minimum.  All the AT threads on TPF have this outlined in the 1st post of the threads.


----------



## mcqueenlife

Item Name (if you know it):


SERIAL NUMBER: Style #30S2GHMS3L
Link (if available): https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...on-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel?color=NAVY
Seller: nordstromsrack
Who took the pictures: photos later in this post are taken by me, photos in the link are from nordstromsrack
History of the bag:
Comments: A little while ago i bought this purse from nordstroms rack in navy. I already own it in black from a boutique and the nordstroms rack Imagine online had the same honeycomb MK style lining.The bag I received however does not have the same lining as shown online or in my boutique bag. I'm now wondering if my bag is a made for outlet bag, and I'm hoping you can confirm or deny that for me.


----------



## mcqueenlife

Strangely the little gold key won't push out of the little leather pouch. If you need any other images I can provide them.


----------



## cdtracing

mcqueenlife said:


> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: Style #30S2GHMS3L
> Link (if available): https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...on-saffiano-leather-medium-satchel?color=NAVY
> Seller: nordstromsrack
> Who took the pictures: photos later in this post are taken by me, photos in the link are from nordstromsrack
> History of the bag:
> Comments: A little while ago i bought this purse from nordstroms rack in navy. I already own it in black from a boutique and the nordstroms rack Imagine online had the same honeycomb MK style lining.The bag I received however does not have the same lining as shown online or in my boutique bag. I'm now wondering if my bag is a made for outlet bag, and I'm hoping you can confirm or deny that for me.





mcqueenlife said:


> Strangely the little gold key won't push out of the little leather pouch. If you need any other images I can provide them.



It's authentic. The lining is a newer lining. As for the name of the bag...it's stated on the tag...Hamilton E/W satchel.
As for the key, sometimes they can be a little tight but with a little work, it will loosen up some.


----------



## mcqueenlife

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. The lining is a newer lining. As for the name of the bag...it's stated on the tag...Hamilton E/W satchel.
> As for the key, sometimes they can be a little tight but with a little work, it will loosen up some.


So it's not made for outlet?


----------



## cdtracing

mcqueenlife said:


> So it's not made for outlet?


No, it is not an outlet bag.


----------



## mcqueenlife

cdtracing said:


> No, it is not an outlet bag.


Thank you!❤️


----------



## cdtracing

mcqueenlife said:


> Thank you!❤️


You're welcome!


----------



## Melody03

Hi guys, I recently bought 2 bags from an aquantaince of mine. Just wanna know if the bag is authentic. From my checks, looks authentic but best to be sure as Michael Kors bags are replicated well these days.

Style code: 30F5SGRM2U (could not take the picture as the white tab is too small)
Style: Michael Kors greenwich bucket bag in medium.

Thanks a million!


----------



## cdtracing

Melody03 said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought 2 bags from an aquantaince of mine. Just wanna know if the bag is authentic. From my checks, looks authentic but best to be sure as Michael Kors bags are replicated well these days.
> 
> Style code: 30F5SGRM2U (could not take the picture as the white tab is too small)
> Style: Michael Kors greenwich bucket bag in medium.
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736017
> View attachment 3736018
> View attachment 3736019
> View attachment 3736020
> View attachment 3736021
> View attachment 3736022
> View attachment 3736023
> View attachment 3736024
> View attachment 3736025



This bag is authentic.


----------



## Melody03

cdtracing said:


> This bag is authentic.


Hi cdtracing! Thank you so much for replying! Have a wonderful day ahead


----------



## cdtracing

Melody03 said:


> Hi cdtracing! Thank you so much for replying! Have a wonderful day ahead


You're welcome.  Glad to help.


----------



## Melody03

cdtracing said:


> You're welcome.  Glad to help.



Do continue! You are doing a great job preventing people from buying counterfeits or being scammed into one. And your replies are prompt. God bless you wherever you are


----------



## cdtracing

Melody03 said:


> Do continue! You are doing a great job preventing people from buying counterfeits or being scammed into one. And your replies are prompt. God bless you wherever you are


Thank you.  I try to help where ever I can & to be prompt with my replies; some take longer than others due to research time.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Manyana

Hi there, i recently bought this Mk ava xs. Please help me to authenticate it.  I bought it online in instagram @crystallebags 

Thankss


----------



## cdtracing

Manyana said:


> Hi there, i recently bought this Mk ava xs. Please help me to authenticate it.  I bought it online in instagram @crystallebags
> 
> Thankss
> View attachment 3738304
> View attachment 3738305
> View attachment 3738306
> View attachment 3738307
> View attachment 3738308
> View attachment 3738309
> View attachment 3738311
> View attachment 3738312
> View attachment 3738313



I would like to see a clear readable picture of the black inteior made in country tag, both sides.  Do you have a link to the sale??


----------



## Manyana

Hi..  this is the link of the seller 

https://m.tokopedia.com/crystalle

below the pics of the inside tag.. 

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Manyana said:


> Hi..  this is the link of the seller
> 
> https://m.tokopedia.com/crystalle
> 
> below the pics of the inside tag..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3738683
> View attachment 3738684



I find many of these online sales sites hard to navigate &  investigate.  That being said, from the pictures posted, this is authentic.


----------



## Manyana

cdtracing said:


> I find many of these online sales sites hard to navigate &  investigate.  That being said, from the pictures posted, this is authentic.



thank you for your help and quick responses..


----------



## cdtracing

My pleasure.


----------



## Bootlover07

Can someone please authenticate the following for me?

Item: Michael Kors grape jet set tote 

Listing#:  3697

Seller: Lorilori518

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182636180993 

Extra pics I requested:


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Can someone please authenticate the following for me?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors grape jet set tote
> 
> Listing#:  3697
> 
> Seller: Lorilori518
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182636180993
> 
> Extra pics I requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745230
> View attachment 3745231
> View attachment 3745232
> View attachment 3745233
> View attachment 3745234



Looks good so far but I would like to see the white tag behind the made in country tag, please.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far but I would like to see the white tag behind the made in country tag, please.



Here you go! Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Here you go! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745855



It's authentic.  Grape is a great color!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Grape is a great color!!!



Yay, thank you!! Just bought it. I'm excited, that was a color I was sad about missing...and purple is my favorite color! [emoji38]


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Yay, thank you!! Just bought it. I'm excited, that was a color I was sad about missing...and purple is my favorite color! [emoji38]


Glad to help!  Enjoy your Jet Set & be sure to post some pics when she arrives!!


----------



## Wittle

Hello!
I recently bought this Michael Kors bag. Can someone help me to authenticate it?
 Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Wittle said:


> Hello!
> I recently bought this Michael Kors bag. Can someone help me to authenticate it?
> Thank you!


Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the MK forum.  I prefer to evaluate bags for members with a post count of at least 25.  I appreciate member participating on the site.  There are hundreds of forums on a wide variety of subjects from designers to food, with everything in between.  It doesn't take long to get your post count up.  Please explore the site, find threads that interest you, & post on them.  I will be happy to evaluate your request then.  Just quote your original request, add any necessary pictures to make the determination & repost.  If you haven't found it yet, there is a list of the necessary pictures that will be needed to evaluate the bag.  Also, if you have a link to the sale of the bag, that would also be helpful.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Pursedesbenz said:


> Authentic


Sorry, totally ignore that. I'm relatively new to using PF as an actual social media tool so I might not actually be allowed to give my opinion on authenticity. [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Hi there. Can someone please authenticate this MK purse for me?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi there. Can someone please authenticate this MK purse for me?




SERIAL NUMBER: Not sure. 
Link (if available):
Seller: My Sassy Sister Consignment in Rincon, Ga
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: Brought in by a consignor who stated she bought it at the MK Outlet
Comments:  The owner, Brittany, of the consignment shop asked me to look at it. However, I am not that knowledgeable about MK.   Please help!!!


----------



## cdtracing

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Hi there. Can someone please authenticate this MK purse for me?





dawnsfinallywed said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: Not sure.
> Link (if available):
> Seller: My Sassy Sister Consignment in Rincon, Ga
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Brought in by a consignor who stated she bought it at the MK Outlet
> Comments:  The owner, Brittany, of the consignment shop asked me to look at it. However, I am not that knowledgeable about MK.   Please help!!!



It's authentic: older Leather Large N/S Hamilton boutique bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic: older Leather Large N/S Hamilton boutique bag.


thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

dawnsfinallywed said:


> thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## stl72

Anyone purchase from these two sellers on eBay?  123brandnameclothes http://www.ebay.com/usr/123namebrandclothes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

fashionchoices http://www.ebay.com/usr/fashionchoices?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

They have a wallet and bag I'd like to purchase, discounted from MSRP.  The cost of the bag +wallet would cheaper than buying just the bag in the store.  Hoping someone here has a positive review of them!  Thank you!


----------



## barbinashland

Good evening.  I am hoping someone can help me with authentication of a MK bag.  My friend is selling it and I would like to buy it, but it is expensive and she doesn't know where she got it.  It is 14" by 9", and 4.5" deep.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

barbinashland said:


> Good evening.  I am hoping someone can help me with authentication of a MK bag.  My friend is selling it and I would like to buy it, but it is expensive and she doesn't know where she got it.  It is 14" by 9", and 4.5" deep.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764624
> View attachment 3764625
> View attachment 3764626
> View attachment 3764627
> View attachment 3764628
> View attachment 3764629
> View attachment 3764630



Normally, I ask that a member have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request, but I'll go ahead & save you some time & trouble.  This is Fake, Fake, Fake.


----------



## cdtracing

stl72 said:


> Anyone purchase from these two sellers on eBay?  123brandnameclothes http://www.ebay.com/usr/123namebrandclothes?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> fashionchoices http://www.ebay.com/usr/fashionchoices?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> They have a wallet and bag I'd like to purchase, discounted from MSRP.  The cost of the bag +wallet would cheaper than buying just the bag in the store.  Hoping someone here has a positive review of them!  Thank you!



Sorry, but I have had no personal experience with either seller.


----------



## barbinashland

cdtracing said:


> Normally, I ask that a member have a post count of at least 25 before I evaluate their request, but I'll go ahead & save you some time & trouble.  This is Fake, Fake, Fake


Thanks so much!  I am new to the forum, and appreciate your expertise.  Pretty bag, too bad it is a fake.  Thanks again


----------



## cdtracing

barbinashland said:


> Thanks so much!  I am new to the forum, and appreciate your expertise.  Pretty bag, too bad it is a fake.  Thanks again



It's a really bad one, too.


----------



## barbinashland

I was suspicious...


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, but I have had no personal experience with either seller.



Thank you. They seem to have perfect feedback, so I guess their items are legitimate. I was thinking of buying the savannah satchel bag


----------



## cdtracing

stl72 said:


> Thank you. They seem to have perfect feedback, so I guess their items are legitimate. I was thinking of buying the savannah satchel bag




Only 1 had 100% feedback.  It's always good to check the feedback & selling record of sellers before your buy.


----------



## stl72

Thoughts on this Savannah Satchel bag? 


SERIAL NUMBER: n/a
Link (if available):https://www.ebay.com/itm/263058719033 
Seller: luckkychan (eBay)
Who took the pictures: seller
Comments: dimensions given:
Measurements:

Bottom Width: 13 in

Depth: 4 1⁄2 in

Height: 9 in

Strap Length: 47 in

Strap Drop: 23 in

Handle Length: 14 in

Handle Drop: 6 in


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> Only 1 had 100% feedback.  It's always good to check the feedback & selling record of sellers before your buy.



Yes you are right. I was asking in hopes of someone being able to check if their items are legitimate. Or if anyone has a seller that they go to for bags on eBay if they could share it would be appreciated. Ive purchased bags before, just not this particular style.


----------



## cdtracing

stl72 said:


> Yes you are right. I was asking in hopes of someone being able to check if their items are legitimate. Or if anyone has a seller that they go to for bags on eBay if they could share it would be appreciated. Ive purchased bags before, just not this particular style.



You can always start a thread asking for reputable sellers on Ebay.


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> You can always start a thread asking for reputable sellers on Ebay.



I will do that! Thank you for your help

I know you dont like to take request based on the rules, but do you think this savannah satchel from tradesy is authentic?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-cement-20940744/?tref=s_designer

I appreciate all your help!!


----------



## lluuccka

Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Sadly I have very strong feeling it's fake. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

stl72 said:


> I will do that! Thank you for your help
> 
> I know you dont like to take request based on the rules, but do you think this savannah satchel from tradesy is authentic?
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michael-kors-satchel-cement-20940744/?tref=s_designer
> 
> I appreciate all your help!!



It looks ok so far. I would still need to see pics of the interior, the heat stamp, & the made in country tag to make a 100% determination.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this bag for me? Sadly I have very strong feeling it's fake. Thank you.
> View attachment 3766255
> View attachment 3766261
> View attachment 3766262
> View attachment 3766263
> View attachment 3766260
> View attachment 3766259
> View attachment 3766258
> View attachment 3766257
> View attachment 3766256


 
I believe this is authentic. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic. I don't see any red flags.


Oh, thank you. I wish it's authentic! I see three red flags (but maybe I'm just too paranoid about fakes ) - I didn't find pink Selma Jewel on Google, croocked Michael Kors letters and suture in the middle of the bottom lining. Otherwise, everything else is perfect.


----------



## barbinashland

I am hoping someone could look at this bag for me and authenticate or give it a thumbs down.  I have a friend that is selling some that she bought used, assuming they were real.  The first one was a fake (thanks to this site, I knew it before buying!). She isn't trying to pass them off, just doesn't know.  She can use the $$, so am happy to buy them if they are real!  It is 14" wide, 13" high and 4.5" deep.  Thanks so much!


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> It looks ok so far. I would still need to see pics of the interior, the heat stamp, & the made in country tag to make a 100% determination.





cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic. I don't see any red flags.



Thank you so much.  I will ask the seller for those pictures and post them here.  Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## barbinashland

Thanks for taking a look. There is no heat stamp or made in country tag in the bag at all!


----------



## cdtracing

barbinashland said:


> I am hoping someone could look at this bag for me and authenticate or give it a thumbs down.  I have a friend that is selling some that she bought used, assuming they were real.  The first one was a fake (thanks to this site, I knew it before buying!). She isn't trying to pass them off, just doesn't know.  She can use the $$, so am happy to buy them if they are real!  It is 14" wide, 13" high and 4.5" deep.  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766323
> View attachment 3766324
> View attachment 3766325
> View attachment 3766326
> View attachment 3766327
> View attachment 3766328
> View attachment 3766329





barbinashland said:


> Thanks for taking a look. There is no heat stamp or made in country tag in the bag at all!



Sorry but this is fake.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Oh, thank you. I wish it's authentic! I see three red flags (but maybe I'm just too paranoid about fakes ) - I didn't find pink Selma Jewel on Google, croocked Michael Kors letters and suture in the middle of the bottom lining. Otherwise, everything else is perfect.


Do you have a link to the sale?


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> Do you have a link to the sale?


I bought it on Ebay (http://www.ebay.de/itm/micheal-kors...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649) ... I asked seller for additional photos, everythings looked fine. Maybe it was an impulse buy but I really wanted raspberry or fuchsia bag, seller confirmed this color, but in real it's much darker color. So the firt dissapointment of the color and the second this bad feeling of authenticity ...


----------



## cdtracing

The lettering being somewhat crooked & the seam in the bottom lining are things that sometimes gets missed by quality control & does not necessarily mean it's not authentic.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> The lettering being somewhat crooked & the seam in the bottom lining are things that sometimes gets missed by quality control & does not necessarily mean it's not authentic.


OK, thank you!


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> It looks ok so far. I would still need to see pics of the interior, the heat stamp, & the made in country tag to make a 100% determination.



More pictures of the bag.  Does it look good to you?  thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

It's good.


----------



## stl72

I bought a large savannah satchel from ebay seller leperfect. Everything checked out well and was factory sealed.

I bought this purse, and would like to have some opinions on it. See pics below and I can take more if needed. It is a fulton carry on purse


----------



## cdtracing

Link to the sale?


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> Link to the sale?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/352064309500


----------



## cdtracing

It's good.


----------



## stl72

cdtracing said:


> It's good.


Thank you!


----------



## PNAY70

Hi, am back.  Am sorry if I don't contribute much because for one am not always online, 2nd,  I work in advertising when there's a project  and 3rd, I don't know much about branded bags.  I just need help on this MK 2 way black leather bag that is on auction in ebay.  Seller doesn't know its name. Says she bought it in the US.  Shes a fellow Fiipina too.
Seller's name is zia_zab
Item # 182679786024
And since am just on mobile and I have the Ebay app on my phone, I don't know how I can share the link here. Hoping for understanding fr you ladies.Below are some of the pics she posted that I took a screenshot of.  She showed the insides that has the tags.


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Hi, am back.  Am sorry if I don't contribute much because for one am not always online, 2nd,  I work in advertising when there's a project  and 3rd, I don't know much about branded bags.  I just need help on this MK 2 way black leather bag that is on auction in ebay.  Seller doesn't know its name. Says she bought it in the US.  Shes a fellow Fiipina too.
> Seller's name is zia_zab
> Item # 182679786024
> And since am just on mobile and I have the Ebay app on my phone, I don't know how I can share the link here. Hoping for understanding fr you ladies.Below are some of the pics she posted that I took a screenshot of.  She showed the insides that has the tags.



I can't find this listing on Ebay using the item number & I can't find this seller either.  A determination cannot be made using the 2 pictures posted.


----------



## PNAY70

cdtracing said:


> I can't find this listing on Ebay using the item number & I can't find this seller either.  A determination cannot be made using the 2 pictures posted.


Hi CDTracing.  Is it because it might be Ebay Philippines?  Ill screenshot the other pics she posted and get back to you.  Thank you


----------



## PNAY70

Here are the other pics she uploaded. Must be because it's Ebay Philippines?


----------



## eunort

Hi!, can you people help me? A friend in this moment is in a hurry, she needs some money and she wants to sell me this wallet, i will buy it anyway (so i can help her) but i want to know if this wallet is authentic or a fake
Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

PNAY70 said:


> Here are the other pics she uploaded. Must be because it's Ebay Philippines?



I don't see any red flags.  Looks to be an early version of the Layton satchel.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I just found an add for this Miranda bag (pic#1) and the seller states that it is the extra small bag. 


But when I compare it to 2stars photo of her extra small Miranda (pic #2) they don't look similar in size?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just found an add for this Miranda bag (pic#1) and the seller states that it is the extra small bag.
> View attachment 3785978
> 
> But when I compare it to 2stars photo of her extra small Miranda (pic #2) they don't look similar in size?
> View attachment 3785979


In the second picture, the bag is stuffed & shaped the way it would have come from the store.  In the first picture, the bag doesn't look stuffed at all.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> In the second picture, the bag is stuffed & shaped the way it would have come from the store.  In the first picture, the bag doesn't look stuffed at all.


That is correct, the sellers photo shows an unstuffed bag. So I can expect the bag to look like pic #2 when in use? Do you know the mesurements of this bagsize? Or how it compares in size to medium selma?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> That is correct, the sellers photo shows an unstuffed bag. So I can expect the bag to look like pic #2 when in use? Do you know the mesurements of this bagsize? Or how it compares in size to medium selma?


Yes, the bag will be more flexible when used & the wings will flare out. It will also depend of if you keep the top up &  open or if you close it.  I always keep mine stuffed when not in use.  Some use a purse organizer to help  keep the large's shape.  I don't know how well that would work on a small or extra small.  I have heard of using a thick piece of cardboard cut to snugly fit in the bottom to help with the shape.  I don't carry this size Miranda, nor do I carry the medium Selma.  I don't have the measurements & don't really know how it compares.  From the pics, it looks like the extra small.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Is this large Colette the real deal? I believe that it is? Need confirmation?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Is this large Colette the real deal? I believe that it is? Need confirmation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788457
> View attachment 3788458
> View attachment 3788459
> View attachment 3788460
> 
> View attachment 3788461
> 
> View attachment 3788462


Looks good.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Looks good.


Thank you!


----------



## Kirstyyo

Hello. I am interested in this handbag and I'm wondering if it's real? Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Kirstyyo said:


> View attachment 3790138
> View attachment 3790139
> View attachment 3790140
> View attachment 3790141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I am interested in this handbag and I'm wondering if it's real? Thanks.



 to the ATMK thread.  I prefer to evaluate request for members who participate on TPF & have a post count of at least 25.  It takes no time at all to get your post count up.  Just explore TPF & find forums & threads that interest you.  There is a fountain of information on the site on a wide variety of subjects.  I can tell you some of the necessary pictures are missing from your request.  The first post of this thread has a list of all necessary pictures needed to make a determination.  I also need the link to the sale of the bag.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi! 
For my peace of mind I really hope someone who's willing to help can authenticate this bag for me.
It's a pre loved bag from a private seller. 
It medium selma and the seller said she bought it from Macy's.
The code inside the bag is : AP 1307 Made in China. 
I already tried to join other forum in this site but I am not sure if I was able to hit the 25 goal. I did my best.
I really hope someone can authenticate this for me.
Thank you!


----------



## Dly_e

Here are the other pics. I was only allowed to upload 10 pics. 
Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Dly_e said:


> Hi!
> For my peace of mind I really hope someone who's willing to help can authenticate this bag for me.
> It's a pre loved bag from a private seller.
> It medium selma and the seller said she bought it from Macy's.
> The code inside the bag is : AP 1307 Made in China.
> I already tried to join other forum in this site but I am not sure if I was able to hit the 25 goal. I did my best.
> I really hope someone can authenticate this for me.
> Thank you!


 to the ATMK thread.  You have 16 post &  only have 9 more posts to reach 25.  I applaud your effort & encourage you to continue to post on other threads besides AT threads.  There is a multitude of information about all kinds of subjects besides authentications.  Once you have reached a 25 post count, I will be happy to evaluate your request.  All I ask is that members participate on the site.  Your pictures are good & clear.  I appreciate that.  Just let me know once you reach the 25 post count.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## mk lover

Hi Ladies,
I just bought this bag from a seller, a friend on mine. So i hope someone can help me to authenticate the bag, pls TIA


SERIAL NUMBER: None, only made in tag
Link (if available): None
Seller: None
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: i bought the bag from a friend
Picture link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z4coud8mj75vs90/AAD1H1h7JYzF6SWnlm3Jxf98a?dl=0


----------



## Shytaylor

Help? Bought at a Ross store for 79.99 came with care book and original price range of 248.00. serial number 38T7CTTT6J made in Indonesia


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just bought this bag from a seller, a friend on mine. So i hope someone can help me to authenticate the bag, pls TIA
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: None, only made in tag
> Link (if available): None
> Seller: None
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: i bought the bag from a friend
> Picture link : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z4coud8mj75vs90/AAD1H1h7JYzF6SWnlm3Jxf98a?dl=0



No red flags.  Looks good.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> No red flags.  Looks good.



Thanks so much Cdtracing ! Im so happy


----------



## iammeann

Item: MK JET SET TRAVEL STRIPED TOTE

SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4SVST6R
Link (if available):https://ph.carousell.com/p/authenti...ano-leather-laptop-tote-30f4svst6r-119029058/
Seller:
Who took the pictures: the seller
History of the bag: brand new
Comments: she sells it for only $70. i know its obvious if it will be based on the price.  but she sells other mk bags and i think its authentic. im just not sure with this one.  i tried to search the product code, a link to mk website appears but when you try to open the link,  it says, the product is no longer available. ive seen other photos of the bag but has a difference in color. please someone reply.  im about to get the bag later. thank  you.


----------



## cdtracing

iammeann said:


> Item: MK JET SET TRAVEL STRIPED TOTE
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F4SVST6R
> Link (if available):https://ph.carousell.com/p/authenti...ano-leather-laptop-tote-30f4svst6r-119029058/
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures: the seller
> History of the bag: brand new
> Comments: she sells it for only $70. i know its obvious if it will be based on the price.  but she sells other mk bags and i think its authentic. im just not sure with this one.  i tried to search the product code, a link to mk website appears but when you try to open the link,  it says, the product is no longer available. ive seen other photos of the bag but has a difference in color. please someone reply.  im about to get the bag later. thank  you.



Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members be active on the forum & not just on Authenticate This threads.  I will be happy to evaluate your request once you have reach a 25 minimum post count.  This site has all kinds of information not just limited to Designer Authentications.  There are forums on general shopping, shoes, jewelry, television & cinema, celebrities, relationships & family, food, style, news & so on. Please explore the site & partcipate by posting comments on various treads that interest you. In the first post of this thread is a list of pictures needed to make a determination of authenticity.  The pictures need to be clear & readable without glare from the flash.  Tags & heat stamps need to be readable & clear as well.  I can tell you the listing lacks the necessary pictures & information.  I am not fond of Carousell due to the number of fakes sold on the site.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Haymarie1

Is this Michael Kors fulton crossbody authentic?


----------



## Haymarie1




----------



## cdtracing

Hello &  to the ATMK thread. I ask that members be active on the forum & not just on Authenticate This threads. I will be happy to evaluate your request once you have reach a 25 minimum post count. This site has all kinds of information not just limited to Designer Authentications. There are forums on general shopping, shoes, jewelry, television & cinema, celebrities, relationships & family, food, style, news & so on. Please explore the site & partcipate by posting comments on various treads that interest you.  Is there a link to the sale of the bag.  If so, that will also be needed to make a determination.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## cdtracing

Haymarie1 said:


> View attachment 3810637
> View attachment 3810637
> View attachment 3810638
> View attachment 3810639
> View attachment 3810640



Your bag is authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## Haymarie1

cdtracing said:


> Your bag is authentic. Enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## Melody03

Hello guys, I recently bought a handbag from my aunt's colleague as she is clearing her unused handbag collection. I saw this Michael Kors medium bucket bag and I immediately fell in love with it. I got the same one in black. However just to be sure I would like to know if this is authentic as there are many well made fakes out there and I do not know how to identify them.

Handbag style: greenwich medium bucket bag in cherry/ballet.
Serial number: 30S5GGRT6U
Made in china, AP-1607

I was drawn to the Colour scheme. Cherry with ballet lining. Too lovely to resist.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Melody03 said:


> View attachment 3814723
> View attachment 3814724
> View attachment 3814725
> View attachment 3814726
> View attachment 3814727
> View attachment 3814728
> View attachment 3814729
> View attachment 3814730
> View attachment 3814731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, I recently bought a handbag from my aunt's colleague as she is clearing her unused handbag collection. I saw this Michael Kors medium bucket bag and I immediately fell in love with it. I got the same one in black. However just to be sure I would like to know if this is authentic as there are many well made fakes out there and I do not know how to identify them.
> 
> Handbag style: greenwich medium bucket bag in cherry/ballet.
> Serial number: 30S5GGRT6U
> Made in china, AP-1607
> 
> I was drawn to the Colour scheme. Cherry with ballet lining. Too lovely to resist.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Could you please post a picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag?


----------



## Melody03

cdtracing said:


> Could you please post a picture of the white tag behind the made in country tag?


Hi cdtracing,

Here it is


----------



## cdtracing

Melody03 said:


> View attachment 3815239
> 
> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> Here it is


It's authentic. Greenwich Bucket Bag.


----------



## Melody03

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Greenwich Bucket Bag.


Hi cdtracing!! Thank u very much! Have a good day ahead!


----------



## Zahwah12

] I'm sorry the photos aren't very good but I was hoping to get some help authenticating this purse. I've searched for it online and can't seem to find it anywhere else


----------



## cdtracing

Zahwah12 said:


> ] I'm sorry the photos aren't very good but I was hoping to get some help authenticating this purse. I've searched for it online and can't seem to find it anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816793
> View attachment 3816794



Not enough pictures to make a determination.  The list of required pictures is in the first post of this thead.  I also ask that members are active & have a minimum post count of 25.  Please participate on the website & find threads of interest to you.  There's a lot of information on all kinds of subjects.  Thank you for understanding.


----------



## eunort

Hi!, can you help me with this bag please?? It looks good to me but I don't know, I googled it but I can't find much in this color
I live in México, that is the reason of that tag...
I think the name of this bag is Kikki Polka dot (but im not actually sure)
Thank you!


----------



## CosmicTeapot

Hello everyone.  I realise that I have just joined and have not as yet been an active participant, but I would appreciate opinions on this listing, if anyone is willing to give them.
I am so tempted as white totes are hard to come by over here (Australia), but I'm just not convinced by the lettering on the front of the bag or the lack of printed lining.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-...894922?hash=item466b0f988a:g:L9UAAOSw7cxZoTMb
I would be very grateful for any input.


----------



## cdtracing

eunort said:


> Hi!, can you help me with this bag please?? It looks good to me but I don't know, I googled it but I can't find much in this color
> I live in México, that is the reason of that tag...
> I think the name of this bag is Kikki Polka dot (but im not actually sure)
> Thank you!



I will evaluate your bag this time but please be active on the site if you wish to receive any more evaluations.  I'm not really familiar with this tag.  There should be a clear made in country tag along the left side interior seam of the bag.  Please post a picture of this tag.


----------



## cdtracing

CosmicTeapot said:


> Hello everyone.  I realise that I have just joined and have not as yet been an active participant, but I would appreciate opinions on this listing, if anyone is willing to give them.
> I am so tempted as white totes are hard to come by over here (Australia), but I'm just not convinced by the lettering on the front of the bag or the lack of printed lining.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE-MICHAEL-KORS-WHITE-JET-SET-TOTE-BAG/302443894922?hash=item466b0f988a:g:L9UAAOSw7cxZoTMb
> I would be very grateful for any input.



Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members be active over multiple threads on TPF & ask that a member has a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request but I will take a look at this. Please be active & participate on the site if you would like future evaluations.  Thank you for understanding. 
There is a missing picture in the listing.  There should be a made in country tag on the interior side seam.  I need to see this tag in order to make a determination.


----------



## Ondrea

*$228 MICHAEL KORS RHEA ZIP XS Blue Leather Convertible Backpack Crossover Bag*
*Seller nangacat*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/228-MICHA...d=352162459097&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109*




I have been looking for a small back pack and love this colour but it's not current in the UK could I possibly ask for it to be checked for me I can email for more pics if required?
Thanks a lot


----------



## cdtracing

Ondrea said:


> *$228 MICHAEL KORS RHEA ZIP XS Blue Leather Convertible Backpack Crossover Bag*
> *Seller nangacat*
> 
> *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/228-MICHAEL-KORS-RHEA-ZIP-XS-Blue-Leather-Convertible-Backpack-Crossover-Bag/352159218945?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20140221143405&meid=21e9647f675f44b9815bce30d2771cff&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=352162459097&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a small back pack and love this colour but it's not current in the UK could I possibly ask for it to be checked for me I can email for more pics if required?
> Thanks a lot


I don't see any red flags but I would like to see the heat stamp & the made in country interior tags.


----------



## Ondrea

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags but I would like to see the heat stamp & the made in country interior tags.


Thanks a lot I will go back and ask for the pics


----------



## CosmicTeapot

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members be active over multiple threads on TPF & ask that a member has a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request but I will take a look at this. Please be active & participate on the site if you would like future evaluations.  Thank you for understanding.
> There is a missing picture in the listing.  There should be a made in country tag on the interior side seam.  I need to see this tag in order to make a determination.


Thank you very much.  I really appreciate your input and I look forward to being an active member


----------



## CosmicTeapot

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I ask that members be active over multiple threads on TPF & ask that a member has a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request but I will take a look at this. Please be active & participate on the site if you would like future evaluations.  Thank you for understanding.
> There is a missing picture in the listing.  There should be a made in country tag on the interior side seam.  I need to see this tag in order to make a determination.


Hello again,
I have asked the seller for the missing picture and they have supplied me with this.  They also provided the information that the bag was purchased from Century 21 in NYC.
Once again, thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## Saxbergg

Hi guys! Im aware i just joined the site, but i've been Reading almost every page in this thread, trying to figure out if the bag i just bought is a fake or no! I thought i could ask you guys because you seem to be real good at this, and i would really appreciate your opinion! I do love in sweden and i just Got my jet set travel multifunction tote. As i said earlier i spent the last couple of days Reading this thread and every other guide on the internet. I bought it from fashionette.net. Here's a link; http://www.fashionette.se/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-md-tz-multifunction-tote-black             The thing that has got me worried is the hardwares on the keyring holder and the on the zippers, and the supposed to be "heat mark" below the zippers, which is actually a print not a mark at all. I will send you a few pictures and thank you again if you please could help me with this, i got 30 days to figure this out.. kind regards, Malin


----------



## cdtracing

CosmicTeapot said:


> Hello again,
> I have asked the seller for the missing picture and they have supplied me with this.  They also provided the information that the bag was purchased from Century 21 in NYC.
> Once again, thank you so much for your assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822347



It's good. Enjoy.


----------



## cdtracing

Saxbergg said:


> Hi guys! Im aware i just joined the site, but i've been Reading almost every page in this thread, trying to figure out if the bag i just bought is a fake or no! I thought i could ask you guys because you seem to be real good at this, and i would really appreciate your opinion! I do love in sweden and i just Got my jet set travel multifunction tote. As i said earlier i spent the last couple of days Reading this thread and every other guide on the internet. I bought it from fashionette.net. Here's a link; http://www.fashionette.se/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-md-tz-multifunction-tote-black             The thing that has got me worried is the hardwares on the keyring holder and the on the zippers, and the supposed to be "heat mark" below the zippers, which is actually a print not a mark at all. I will send you a few pictures and thank you again if you please could help me with this, i got 30 days to figure this out.. kind regards, Malin



I ask that members be active on TPF & have a minimum post count of 25.  I will evaluate your bag this time but please explore the site & participate if you wish to receive future evaluations.  It's not hard to bring your post count up with so many forums on this site on such a variety of subjects.  Thank you for understanding. 
No red flags.  Your bag is authentic. Enoy.


----------



## Saxbergg

cdtracing said:


> I ask that members be active on TPF & have a minimum post count of 25.  I will evaluate your bag this time but please explore the site & participate if you wish to receive future evaluations.  It's not hard to bring your post count up with so many forums on this site on such a variety of subjects.  Thank you for understanding.
> No red flags.  Your bag is authentic. Enoy.


Hi! Thank you soo much for your answer! Im very glad i found this site. I will continue beige active forsure!!


----------



## CosmicTeapot

cdtracing said:


> It's good. Enjoy.


Thank you very much.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## mk lover

Hello authenticators, I recently bought a handbag from a private seller. Tbh, Im pretty sure that this bag is authentic but just to double confirm its authenticity. Pls help me 
Thanks in advance! 

Link to picture :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0786hod9yabftuf/AADtiBl6qwoDDANpgW89bwCDa?dl=0


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> Hello authenticators, I recently bought a handbag from a private seller. Tbh, Im pretty sure that this bag is authentic but just to double confirm its authenticity. Pls help me
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link to picture :
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0786hod9yabftuf/AADtiBl6qwoDDANpgW89bwCDa?dl=0



She's authentic.


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> She's authentic.



Thank you dear  
U made my day


----------



## jay112000

This is my first time using anything like this. I would like to authenticate this bag. I haven't yet picked up my item so I don't have pictures other than what was on the listing. Just looking for an at first glance, best guess from a professional 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-B...hKD2gmOFLyqnzK3vSacfc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cdtracing

jay112000 said:


> This is my first time using anything like this. I would like to authenticate this bag. I haven't yet picked up my item so I don't have pictures other than what was on the listing. Just looking for an at first glance, best guess from a professional
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-BALLET-PINK-MICHAEL-KORS-PURSE-AND-WALLET-SET-EUC-/152696216745?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=52kXMWhKD2gmOFLyqnzK3vSacfc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The listing lacks the necessary pictures to make a determination.  There is a list of required pictures in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Urgent! Could you please help out my friend? I'm not sure about this bag, dillon croc embossed. She's looking for the serialnumber tag, what do you think?


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Urgent! Could you please help out my friend? I'm not sure about this bag, dillon croc embossed. She's looking for the serialnumber tag, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828433



Soooo Freaking Fake!!!!!   If she bought it, I hope she can return it.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Soooo Freaking Fake!!!!!   If she bought it, I hope she can return it.


Thnk you for answering. No, she hasn't bought it yet. I was doubting its authenticity because if the feet ( round not flat), the seams, the inside pocket and the seams on the handles. So unlike my dillon. She couldn't find the tag inside either. Thank you so much for helping me out!


----------



## ClancyRyan

cdtracing said:


> I will evaluate your bag this time but please be active on the site if you wish to receive any more evaluations.  I'm not really familiar with this tag.  There should be a clear made in country tag along the left side interior seam of the bag.  Please post a picture of this tag.


Thanks for the tip to request heat stamps & country tag. Good info to ask sellers.


----------



## cdtracing

ClancyRyan said:


> Thanks for the tip to request heat stamps & country tag. Good info to ask sellers.


It's always good to research a bag you're thinking of buying.


----------



## TaraLee

cdtracing said:


> It's always good to research a bag you're thinking of buying.


I am new and have to post 5 times before I can ask a question.    So I will ask it here.  Is bag.bodathon a scam site?  I received an email from them, with this link:

http://bag.bodathon.com/new-arrival/michael-kors-shoulder-tote-with-blue-leather.html

Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

TaraLee said:


> I am new and have to post 5 times before I can ask a question.    So I will ask it here.  Is bag.bodathon a scam site?  I received an email from them, with this link:
> 
> http://bag.bodathon.com/new-arrival/michael-kors-shoulder-tote-with-blue-leather.html
> 
> Thanks!


Fake site not affiliated to Michael Kors.  Selling counterfeit bags.


----------



## daziedazie

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


Hi everyone I have been looking for a Michael kors Cindy's system bag and I've found one but need your help to know if it's genuine iv got these photos please let me know what u think... You have always been great any time iv asked for authentication no one wants to buy a fake xox


----------



## cdtracing

daziedazie said:


> Hi everyone I have been looking for a Michael kors Cindy's system bag and I've found one but need your help to know if it's genuine iv got these photos please let me know what u think... You have always been great any time iv asked for authentication no one wants to buy a fake xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830960
> View attachment 3830961
> View attachment 3830962
> View attachment 3830963
> View attachment 3830964
> View attachment 3830960
> View attachment 3830961
> View attachment 3830962
> View attachment 3830963
> View attachment 3830964
> View attachment 3830965
> View attachment 3830966
> View attachment 3830960
> View attachment 3830961



Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I generally ask for members to be active on the site & have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  I will review your request but please participate on the site.  There are a wide variety of threads to post on besides AT threads.  Thank you for your understanding.
Thank you for the clear pictures.  There is a white tag behind the interior made in country tag.  I need to see that tag before I can make a determination.


----------



## daziedazie

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I generally ask for members to be active on the site & have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  I will review your request but please participate on the site.  There are a wide variety of threads to post on besides AT threads.  Thank you for your understanding.
> Thank you for the clear pictures.  There is a white tag behind the interior made in country tag.  I need to see that tag before I can make a determination.


Thank you so much I will Def be more active and I'll get her to send me a pic of the white tag 

Only just seeing your reply now so sorry it took so long to reply to you x


----------



## daziedazie

cdtracing said:


> Hello &  to the ATMK thread.  I generally ask for members to be active on the site & have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  I will review your request but please participate on the site.  There are a wide variety of threads to post on besides AT threads.  Thank you for your understanding.
> Thank you for the clear pictures.  There is a white tag behind the interior made in country tag.  I need to see that tag before I can make a determination.





Hi please find attached the tag xx


----------



## cdtracing

daziedazie said:


> View attachment 3831919
> 
> Hi please find attached the tag xx



It's an authentic MK Cindy satchel.


----------



## daziedazie

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic MK Cindy satchel.


Wooo hooo I'm so happy thank you so much ... Can't wait to collect it now xox


----------



## TaraLee

cdtracing said:


> Fake site not affiliated to Michael Kors.  Selling counterfeit bags.


Thanks!  I thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors Made In Italy Handbag.  I purchased the bag and it's in my possession. There are no additional tags in the bag only the Made In Italy


----------



## cdtracing

I ask that members are active on the forum & not limit themselves to AT threads.  I also ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  Is there a link to the listing where you bought the bag?


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Ok I was not aware of the minimum post count.  I will try to post.  Here is the link https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/43139509


----------



## daziedazie

So this happened.... Thought I was loving the watermelon see this wee babe and now I'm confused it's a better colour for every day tho .. Is it authentic too??


----------



## cdtracing

daziedazie said:


> View attachment 3837673
> View attachment 3837674
> View attachment 3837675
> View attachment 3837676
> View attachment 3837677
> View attachment 3837678
> 
> 
> So this happened.... Thought I was loving the watermelon see this wee babe and now I'm confused it's a better colour for every day tho .. Is it authentic too??


Yes, this is authentic as well.  Please be active on the forums of TPF before posting for another evaluation. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## RaeLyn90

I am trying to figure out if this bag I have is authentic or not. I acquired it recently  (its used. I needed a day bag for commuting to work,  and wanted something stylish that could also get beat up in the streets).

I've made a flicr album of the bag itself; the link is below. 

Thank you!!

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm5d5JCo


----------



## cdtracing

RaeLyn90 said:


> I am trying to figure out if this bag I have is authentic or not. I acquired it recently  (its used. I needed a day bag for commuting to work,  and wanted something stylish that could also get beat up in the streets).
> 
> I've made a flicr album of the bag itself; the link is below.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsm5d5JCo


I generally ask that members be active on th site & have a post count of 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I will evaluate this one but ask you to be active on the forums.  Is there a link to the sale of the bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Ok I was not aware of the minimum post count.  I will try to post.  Here is the link https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/43139509



I believe this is authentic. Please continue to be active on the forums.


----------



## RaeLyn90

cdtracing said:


> I generally ask that members be active on th site & have a post count of 25 before I evaluate their requests.  I will evaluate this one but ask you to be active on the forums.  Is there a link to the sale of the bag?





I'm incredibly new to this site, and becaue of that am only just becoming active with actually posting. Thank you for being willing to look at this.
My sister found it, I believe on the seller/buyer app letgo; it's sort of like eBay, but for people within their own community. So no, I don't have a sales link for it.


----------



## cdtracing

RaeLyn90 said:


> I'm incredibly new to this site, and becaue of that am only just becoming active with actually posting. Thank you for being willing to look at this.
> My sister found it, I believe on the seller/buyer app letgo; it's sort of like eBay, but for people within their own community. So no, I don't have a sales link for it.


It's authentic.  Please continue to be active on the forums.


----------



## RaeLyn90

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Please continue to be active on the forums.


Thank you.
And absolutely!


----------



## BDP

I recently purchased this bag and have had a few issues with it, I am returning it to the seller but before I accept a replacement from her, I’d like to authenticate the bag as there have been a few red flags in my dealings with her.

Serial NUMBER: *30S5GEZB5L*
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors...266289?txnId=1429279935009#vi__app-cvip-panel

Seller: alisonbargains231
Who took the pictures: me
History: purchased on eBay, see listing
Comments: seller prepurchase seemed ok, post purchase seems somewhat dodgy. Claims to be able to replace this bag, will have “her supplier” send me a new one, can’t take actual photos because doesn’t have the bag on hand, says she’s been selling for 3 years and never an issue with “her supplier”, says she has loads of other bags on hand and when asked for photos of those, sent me screenshots of photos on her iPad from August. Offered me a 50% refund to go have the bag repaired, local places won’t touch the bag and suggested I return it.

Photos in Dropbox link below

Thanks in advance!


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zmdn5h8jqp90eyz/AAD9zJDZV_V6mTjWXSc_AATba?dl=0


----------



## BDP

daziedazie said:


> So this happened.... Thought I was loving the watermelon see this wee babe and now I'm confused it's a better colour for every day tho .. Is it authentic too??


FWIW I absolutely love pearl grey and think it’s fab for everyday.


----------



## daziedazie

BDP said:


> FWIW I absolutely love pearl grey and think it’s fab for everyday.


I went to see it and it was soooo big I e fed up going with the watermelon [emoji525] cindy it was a lovely colour in real life x


----------



## summer 71

Can u kindly authenticate this large selma. Below is the link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...atchel-Crossbody-Handbag-Black-/172893277795?


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> Can u kindly authenticate this large selma. Below is the link.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...atchel-Crossbody-Handbag-Black-/172893277795?



It's good.  No red flags!  Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

BDP said:


> I recently purchased this bag and have had a few issues with it, I am returning it to the seller but before I accept a replacement from her, I’d like to authenticate the bag as there have been a few red flags in my dealings with her.
> 
> Serial NUMBER: *30S5GEZB5L*
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors...266289?txnId=1429279935009#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Seller: alisonbargains231
> Who took the pictures: me
> History: purchased on eBay, see listing
> Comments: seller prepurchase seemed ok, post purchase seems somewhat dodgy. Claims to be able to replace this bag, will have “her supplier” send me a new one, can’t take actual photos because doesn’t have the bag on hand, says she’s been selling for 3 years and never an issue with “her supplier”, says she has loads of other bags on hand and when asked for photos of those, sent me screenshots of photos on her iPad from August. Offered me a 50% refund to go have the bag repaired, local places won’t touch the bag and suggested I return it.
> 
> Photos in Dropbox link below
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zmdn5h8jqp90eyz/AAD9zJDZV_V6mTjWXSc_AATba?dl=0



Pictures from the link cannot be used to verify the authenticity of the bag because they are stock photos & do not show the necessary pictures.  I'm not feeling good about the interior tags & am doing some research.  Will get back with an answer soon. Thanks.


----------



## summer 71

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  No red flags!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much cdtracing for authentication. Really appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

BDP said:


> I recently purchased this bag and have had a few issues with it, I am returning it to the seller but before I accept a replacement from her, I’d like to authenticate the bag as there have been a few red flags in my dealings with her.
> 
> Serial NUMBER: *30S5GEZB5L*
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors...266289?txnId=1429279935009#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Seller: alisonbargains231
> Who took the pictures: me
> History: purchased on eBay, see listing
> Comments: seller prepurchase seemed ok, post purchase seems somewhat dodgy. Claims to be able to replace this bag, will have “her supplier” send me a new one, can’t take actual photos because doesn’t have the bag on hand, says she’s been selling for 3 years and never an issue with “her supplier”, says she has loads of other bags on hand and when asked for photos of those, sent me screenshots of photos on her iPad from August. Offered me a 50% refund to go have the bag repaired, local places won’t touch the bag and suggested I return it.
> 
> Photos in Dropbox link below
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zmdn5h8jqp90eyz/AAD9zJDZV_V6mTjWXSc_AATba?dl=0





cdtracing said:


> Pictures from the link cannot be used to verify the authenticity of the bag because they are stock photos & do not show the necessary pictures.  I'm not feeling good about the interior tags & am doing some research.  Will get back with an answer soon. Thanks.



After doing so research, it's authentic.  Sorry to see so much coming apart. Definitely a quality control issue with this one.


----------



## BDP

cdtracing said:


> After doing so research, it's authentic.  Sorry to see so much coming apart. Definitely a quality control issue with this one.


Thanks @cdtracing 

I appreciate you having a look at it. I’m really crushed because I’ve wanted this bag, in this color, for so long and I just don’t trust this seller to send me a defect free replacement so it would seem I’m back to hunting unicorns


----------



## cdtracing

They're out there.  It just take perserverance.  I've cyber stalked some things for years before I found one.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

cdtracing said:


> I ask that members are active on the forum & not limit themselves to AT threads.  I also ask that members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  Is there a link to the listing where you bought the bag?


I have now the minimum amount of posts.  Can you please evaluate my request?  Thank you


----------



## tuliplove

Hi, help pls  does anyone know if the size of a Large Michael Kors Color Block Selma is the same size as a single colored Large Michael Kors Selma?  I ordered someone online but got a reply from the site saying the measurements are different from the sellers descriptions. I’m a little confused now haha 

Item - color block large Michael Kors Selma
Link -   http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-michael-michael-kors-handbag-4500423.shtml

The measurements the site gave me are as follows -
Dimensions found

Width : top 44cm// bottom 33 cmcm
Height : 25cm
Depth : 13.5cm

Thank u all so much in advance for your input


----------



## cdtracing

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> I have now the minimum amount of posts.  Can you please evaluate my request?  Thank you


It's athentic MK Collection bag.  Enjoy!  It's in really good condition.


----------



## cdtracing

tuliplove said:


> Hi, help pls  does anyone know if the size of a Large Michael Kors Color Block Selma is the same size as a single colored Large Michael Kors Selma?  I ordered someone online but got a reply from the site saying the measurements are different from the sellers descriptions. I’m a little confused now haha
> 
> Item - color block large Michael Kors Selma
> Link -   http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...er-michael-michael-kors-handbag-4500423.shtml
> 
> The measurements the site gave me are as follows -
> Dimensions found
> 
> Width : top 44cm// bottom 33 cmcm
> Height : 25cm
> Depth : 13.5cm
> 
> Thank u all so much in advance for your input



Generally  speaking, a large color block Selma should be the same size as a large single color Selma.  I ask that members be active on the site, not limit their participation to just AT threads, & have a minimum post count of 25 before I will evaluate their request.  I will evaluate your request this time but please participate on the forums.  The listing is missing key photos of the made in country tags which are necessary in order to determine authenticity.  I need to see photos of the interior tags.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

cdtracing said:


> It's athentic MK Collection bag.  Enjoy!  It's in really good condition.


Thank you!!


----------



## Kapelka

Please could you help me to authenticate my MK jet set travel bag. It was bought in Russia. It seems all right, but I doubt about the snap buttons which have "KANE-M" logos on them. Can authentic MK bags have such snaps?
The tag says: FC-1701 S17
Made in China
32T4STVC3L
092
MICHAEL KORS
On the other side: 38DQQ7
XJ00131


----------



## cdtracing

Kapelka said:


> Please could you help me to authenticate my MK jet set travel bag. It was bought in Russia. It seems all right, but I doubt about the snap buttons which have "KANE-M" logos on them. Can authentic MK bags have such snaps?
> The tag says: FC-1701 S17
> Made in China
> 32T4STVC3L
> 092
> MICHAEL KORS
> On the other side: 38DQQ7
> XJ00131



Hello &  to the ATMK thread of the MK forum.  I generally ask that member be active, participate on the TPF, & have a post count of 25 before I evaluate their request.  There is a fountain of information on the site from designers to shopping to care & maintenance to food to celebrities & style.  I will evaluate your request this time but please participate on the site if you need further assistance from this thread.  I appreciate your understanding.

Your bag is authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## BDP

cdtracing said:


> They're out there.  It just take perserverance.  I've cyber stalked some things for years before I found one.


You were right, one popped up right as I got my refund from the first seller and I jumped on it.

That said - the original seller immediately relisted the damaged bag she sold me, this time with actual photos of the bag in hand... and described the damage as “very slight” and “doesn’t affect the bag”. Frustrating to see.


----------



## tuliplove

Hi


cdtracing said:


> Generally  speaking, a large color block Selma should be the same size as a large single color Selma.  I ask that members be active on the site, not limit their participation to just AT threads, & have a minimum post count of 25 before I will evaluate their request.  I will evaluate your request this time but please participate on the forums.  The listing is missing key photos of the made in country tags which are necessary in order to determine authenticity.  I need to see photos of the interior tags.


, 

Hi thank you so much for helping and for the exception, I have been away for quite a while (had twins recently ) and finally have time again to get back to my bag addiction haha so I promise to be active.  It also took me a while to figure this whole thing out through my phone ‍♀️ I have these pictures, I hope it helps.  Although the Made in Vietnam tag was taken inside out coz it was so hard to take otherwise.  I hope it is good enough . I see some imperfections but even when at a Michael Kors store I do see that not every bag is perfect so I was really hoping I could get some help with this one.  Thank u again! (This was bought from Vestiare collective, and it supposed to be already checked but I am still having doubts.  I am worried about not being able to get money back though if I return this, have read a lot of bad experiences from other buyers)


----------



## cdtracing

tuliplove said:


> Hi
> 
> ,
> 
> Hi thank you so much for helping and for the exception, I have been away for quite a while (had twins recently ) and finally have time again to get back to my bag addiction haha so I promise to be active.  It also took me a while to figure this whole thing out through my phone ‍♀️ I have these pictures, I hope it helps.  Although the Made in Vietnam tag was taken inside out coz it was so hard to take otherwise.  I hope it is good enough . I see some imperfections but even when at a Michael Kors store I do see that not every bag is perfect so I was really hoping I could get some help with this one.  Thank u again! (This was bought from Vestiare collective, and it supposed to be already checked but I am still having doubts.  I am worried about not being able to get money back though if I return this, have read a lot of bad experiences from other buyers)



It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag  &  congratulations on your twins.  You have your hands full!


----------



## tuliplove

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag  &  congratulations on your twins.  You have your hands full!


Oh thank you thank you  I was worried because the spacing of the letters in front, the spacing is not even compared to my other two Selma’s.  And yes it has been really overwhelming looking after twins.  They are my first and I am thinking I don’t need more kids after this lol


----------



## summer 71

Got this large selma. Can u kindly authenticate this. I am also posting a link below of the seller. Thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-BLACK-Large-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-AUTHNETC-/322331019173?hash=item4b0c6d07a5:g:jykAAOSwzOxUXEnK


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3848539
> View attachment 3848540
> View attachment 3848541
> View attachment 3848542
> View attachment 3848543
> View attachment 3848544
> View attachment 3848545
> View attachment 3848546
> View attachment 3848547
> View attachment 3848548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this large selma. Can u kindly authenticate this. I am also posting a link below of the seller. Thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-BLACK-Large-Selma-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-AUTHNETC-/322331019173?hash=item4b0c6d07a5:g:jykAAOSwzOxUXEnK



This one is authentic, too, Summer71.  I hope your daughter loves it!!


----------



## summer 71

Thanks a lot cdtracing. Really appreciate it. I am sure my daughter will love it. It is such a lovely bag.


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> Thanks a lot cdtracing. Really appreciate it. I am sure my daughter will love it. It is such a lovely bag.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hi there! I was just wanting to ask if anyone was able to authenticate this Michael Kors wallet/crossbody. Thank you so much [emoji177] [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

Pursedesbenz said:


> Hi there! I was just wanting to ask if anyone was able to authenticate this Michael Kors wallet/crossbody. Thank you so much [emoji177] [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3852010
> View attachment 3852011
> View attachment 3852012
> View attachment 3852013


I would like to see clear pic of heat stamp & retail tag, please.


----------



## CosmicTeapot

Hello, I am very interested in this Gramercy bag on ebay as it is around $200 less than the store price here in Australia.  The seller has excellent feedback but I would really appreciate it if someone had the time to look at the listing for me.
I believe that all the required photos are in the listing.
Thank you very much.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192328966436?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## cdtracing

CosmicTeapot said:


> Hello, I am ve
> ry interested in this Gramercy bag on ebay as it is around $200 less than the store price here in Australia.  The seller has excellent feedback but I would really appreciate it if someone had the time to look at the listing for me.
> I believe that all the required photos are in the listing.
> Thank you very much.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/192328966436?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true



I see no red flags.  Looks good to me.  Please continue to participate on the forums to raise your post count.


----------



## Grant Perkins

Thinking maybe this is an older bracelet but I was never able to find one exactly like it... Would someone here mind taking a look?


----------



## cdtracing

Grant Perkins said:


> Thinking maybe this is an older bracelet but I was never able to find one exactly like it... Would someone here mind taking a look?


I'm sorry but I do not evaluate MK jewelry, watches, clothes, or shoes.  I'm not knowledgeable enough on these to authenticate them.  I only do leather goods like MK purses & wallets.  It's a pretty bracelet, tho.


----------



## summer 71

What do u think of this.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> What do u think of this.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Satchel-Black-Selma-Large-Top-Zip-NWT-358/122286423847?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I would like to see a clear picture of the made in country tag (all interior tags), the heat stamp, & close up of stitching at the pockets.


----------



## summer 71

Thanks cdtracing i will ask the seller.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Hello, could you please authenticate this MK tote?

SERIAL NUMBER: N/A

Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6iyr1itlwcjs0fq/AACsw0V9hbv_GkU-L-O7bG4ua?dl=0

Seller: N/A

Who took the pictures: Myself

History of the bag: N/A

Comments: I don't know too much about this bag or if it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this MK tote?
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: N/A
> 
> Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6iyr1itlwcjs0fq/AACsw0V9hbv_GkU-L-O7bG4ua?dl=0
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> 
> History of the bag: N/A
> 
> Comments: I don't know too much about this bag or if it's authentic.


I believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Thank you cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

You're welcome.


----------



## Peter Vander Sluis

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.





summer 71 said:


> Thanks cdtracing i will ask the seller.


----------



## Peter Vander Sluis

I bought this leather travel jewelry case at a garage sale and would like to find out if it’s real, vintage etc. I found 1974222 TM on front snap and Halo Hasi on snap of the inside case. I took these pictures and I’d like to sell this on eBay. Looks like and feels like crocodile leather? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Peter Vander Sluis said:


> View attachment 3869701
> View attachment 3869700
> View attachment 3869699
> View attachment 3869699
> View attachment 3869700
> View attachment 3869701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this leather travel jewelry case at a garage sale and would like to find out if it’s real, vintage etc. I found 1974222 TM on front snap and Halo Hasi on snap of the inside case. I took these pictures and I’d like to sell this on eBay. Looks like and feels like crocodile leather? Thank you!


 to the ATMK thread of TPF.  First off, I prefer for members to be active on the website with a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate request.  Please explore the site & participate.
Your request is missing key pictures necessary for an evaluation.  The list of pictures are in the first post of this thread.  MK brands all his products with his name.  I do not see his name anywhere or a heatstamp in any of the pictures you have provided.  With the pictures you have posted, there is no way for me to know if this is an MK item.


----------



## Bootlover07

Item: Large Riley satchel
Listing: 3864
Seller: affordabledesignerluxeries
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182716088710

Pics: 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I purchased already because the buyer accepts returns and there were multiple people watching it! If you need other pics I can take more. Thank you!!

P.S. it was listed as medium for some reason but it's obviously the large.


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Item: Large Riley satchel
> Listing: 3864
> Seller: affordabledesignerluxeries
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182716088710
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870857
> View attachment 3870858
> View attachment 3870859
> View attachment 3870860
> View attachment 3870861
> View attachment 3870862
> View attachment 3870863
> 
> 
> I purchased already because the buyer accepts returns and there were multiple people watching it! If you need other pics I can take more. Thank you!!
> 
> P.S. it was listed as medium for some reason but it's obviously the large.



It's authentic.  And it's a large.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  And it's a large.



Thank you!! I'd actually requested pics of the tag before because I was 99.9% sure they didn't make the black/silver in medium. I saw the tag said large so I knew what I was getting lol!!!


----------



## Tom Brooke

Could you authent
https://www.rebelle.com/en/michael-kors-bags-2265781


----------



## Tom Brooke

Could you authenticate this bag please

Item: Michael Kors Shoulder Bag
Listing number:*2265781*
Seller: Rebelle/Sandy
Link:https://cat.fr.eu.criteo.com/delivery/ck.php?cppv=1&cpp=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&maxdest=https://www.rebelle.com/en/michael-kors-bags-2265781?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel
Comments: Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Tom Brooke said:


> Could you authenticate this bag please
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:*2265781*
> Seller: Rebelle/Sandy
> Link:https://cat.fr.eu.criteo.com/delivery/ck.php?cppv=1&cpp=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&maxdest=https://www.rebelle.com/en/michael-kors-bags-2265781?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=lowerfunnel
> Comments: Thank you


 to the ATMK thread of the MK forum.  Generally, I prefer members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request,  but I will authenticate this time.  Please participate on the site to increase your post count.
I don't see any red flags but I need to see a clear picture of the interior made in country tag before I can say 100%.


----------



## Tom Brooke

Thank you so much


----------



## dne2013

hello, i am trying to help my wife authenticate this purse she bought recently. we've searched everywhere but cant seem to find one just like it. any help would be greatly appreciated.

serial number: ?
seller: marshalls
Pictures: wife
history: na
comments: looks like this but with a different emblem. https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ium-morgan-tote-in-signature-print?ID=3080163


----------



## cdtracing

@dne2013
 to the ATMK thread of the MK forum. Generally, I prefer members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request, but I will authenticate this time. Please participate on the site to increase your post count.
I believe this is an authentic MK Morgan Large Signature Tote.


----------



## pr3mi3r

Hi, I am looking to buy a Christmas gift for my girlfriend but I am not into handbags. Can you help to check this out?


----------



## cdtracing

pr3mi3r said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy a Christmas gift for my girlfriend but I am not into handbags. Can you help to check this out?



 to the ATMK thread of the MK forum. Generally, I prefer members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request, but I will authenticate this time. Please participate on the site to increase your post count.
It's authentic.


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone take a look at this MICHAEL michael kors bag and let me know if it is authentic and if so,  what style? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TDW1982

I think I have discovered major knock-offs flooding the market. 

SERIAL NUMBER: N/A

Link seebBelow

Seller: eBay and tradesy

Who took the pictures: Lister

History of the bag: N/A

Comments:  I have only seen this bag on tradesy or eBay.  Never in a department store. It is listed as a Hamilton traveler or studded traveler. I bought one from tradesy and immediately sent it back. I knew the moment I saw it was not MK. It didn't have mk tissue paper and had cheap paper falling off the crossbody strap. None of the hardware was covered. 
i had to fight to get my money back yet I still see them all over eBay and tradesy.  Check out the sellers other styles. Their Bridgett is made out of a pattern I've never seen. And the hardware is obviously different

https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-...592524&hash=item2a93151ab6:g:Z58AAOSwytJZ8VKw

Here is one listed on tradesy
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...ffiano-satchel-oyster-22373557/?tref=category


----------



## cdtracing

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone take a look at this MICHAEL michael kors bag and let me know if it is authentic and if so,  what style? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894477
> View attachment 3894478
> View attachment 3894479
> View attachment 3894480
> View attachment 3894481
> View attachment 3894482


It's an authentic vintage crescent hobo.


----------



## Tosa22

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic vintage crescent hobo.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TDW1982 said:


> I think I have discovered major knock-offs flooding the market.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: N/A
> 
> Link seebBelow
> 
> Seller: eBay and tradesy
> 
> Who took the pictures: Lister
> 
> History of the bag: N/A
> 
> Comments:  I have only seen this bag on tradesy or eBay.  Never in a department store. It is listed as a Hamilton traveler or studded traveler. I bought one from tradesy and immediately sent it back. I knew the moment I saw it was not MK. It didn't have mk tissue paper and had cheap paper falling off the crossbody strap. None of the hardware was covered.
> i had to fight to get my money back yet I still see them all over eBay and tradesy.  Check out the sellers other styles. Their Bridgett is made out of a pattern I've never seen. And the hardware is obviously different
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-...592524&hash=item2a93151ab6:g:Z58AAOSwytJZ8VKw
> 
> Here is one listed on tradesy
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...ffiano-satchel-oyster-22373557/?tref=category



Without a clear readable picture of both sides of the made in country tag, it's hard to say 100% that these are fakes.  From the pictures provided, they appear to be outlet bags.


----------



## mirselony

Hi. Can you please help me? Is this an authentic Michael Kors bag?
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## chasy093

FYI, I've seen this bag in outlet.







TDW1982 said:


> I think I have discovered major knock-offs flooding the market.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: N/A
> 
> Link seebBelow
> 
> Seller: eBay and tradesy
> 
> Who took the pictures: Lister
> 
> History of the bag: N/A
> 
> Comments:  I have only seen this bag on tradesy or eBay.  Never in a department store. It is listed as a Hamilton traveler or studded traveler. I bought one from tradesy and immediately sent it back. I knew the moment I saw it was not MK. It didn't have mk tissue paper and had cheap paper falling off the crossbody strap. None of the hardware was covered.
> i had to fight to get my money back yet I still see them all over eBay and tradesy.  Check out the sellers other styles. Their Bridgett is made out of a pattern I've never seen. And the hardware is obviously different
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-...592524&hash=item2a93151ab6:g:Z58AAOSwytJZ8VKw
> 
> Here is one listed on tradesy
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...ffiano-satchel-oyster-22373557/?tref=category


----------



## cdtracing

mirselony said:


> Hi. Can you please help me? Is this an authentic Michael Kors bag?
> Thank you so much in advance.
> View attachment 3897066
> View attachment 3897068
> 
> View attachment 3897067
> View attachment 3897069
> View attachment 3897070
> View attachment 3897071
> View attachment 3897072
> View attachment 3897073



 to the ATMK thread of the MK forum. Generally, I prefer members have a minimum post count of 25 before I evaluate their request, but I will authenticate this time. Please participate on the site to increase your post count.
It looks good so far but I would like to see a pic of the interior made in country tag before I give a final opinion.


----------



## cdtracing

TDW1982 said:


> I think I have discovered major knock-offs flooding the market.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: N/A
> 
> Link seebBelow
> 
> Seller: eBay and tradesy
> 
> Who took the pictures: Lister
> 
> History of the bag: N/A
> 
> Comments:  I have only seen this bag on tradesy or eBay.  Never in a department store. It is listed as a Hamilton traveler or studded traveler. I bought one from tradesy and immediately sent it back. I knew the moment I saw it was not MK. It didn't have mk tissue paper and had cheap paper falling off the crossbody strap. None of the hardware was covered.
> i had to fight to get my money back yet I still see them all over eBay and tradesy.  Check out the sellers other styles. Their Bridgett is made out of a pattern I've never seen. And the hardware is obviously different
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-...592524&hash=item2a93151ab6:g:Z58AAOSwytJZ8VKw
> 
> Here is one listed on tradesy
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/michae...ffiano-satchel-oyster-22373557/?tref=category



I have checked out this seller &  they  check out as legitimate with good feedback.  Pictures on several of their bags show the made in country tag with correct numbers.  The interior is correct as well.  I also checked out the outlet where I live & these bags, like Chasy093 stated, are sold at the outlet stores.  On the bag you bought off Tradesy, did you have the bag authenticated by a 3rd party authentication service before you sent it back?


----------



## AMom2Two

I found this charm at the mall and would like to attach it to an authentic MK Bag but I am not sure it is real.  Can you help?


----------



## cdtracing

AMom2Two said:


> View attachment 3901127
> View attachment 3901127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this charm at the mall and would like to attach it to an authentic MK Bag but I am not sure it is real.  Can you help?


I don't believe this is genuine due to the thinness of it.


----------



## TDW1982

chasy093 said:


> FYI, I've seen this bag in outlet.
> 
> View attachment 3897849
> 
> View attachment 3897850


----------



## TDW1982

Thank you!  That makes sense.


----------



## TDW1982

cdtracing said:


> I have checked out this seller &  they  check out as legitimate with good feedback.  Pictures on several of their bags show the made in country tag with correct numbers.  The interior is correct as well.  I also checked out the outlet where I live & these bags, like Chasy093 stated, are sold at the outlet stores.  On the bag you bought off Tradesy, did you have the bag authenticated by a 3rd party authentication service before you sent it back?





No I didn't.  I ended up getting my money back.  I guess this stems back a few years ago when MK settled a class action lawsuit when it was found to be using "deceptive practices" showing the retail price then showing the outlet price when in fact they had no intention of using that merchandise in stores other than its own outlet stores.  For that reason, when people are selling these bags online they should say upfront that these are outlet merchandise.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Hello, could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?

SERIAL NUMBER: N/A

Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ip7ve1q7hkwa49z/AAAK3VBMqxUKBFqrg9jXqeMAa?dl=0

Seller: N/A

Who took the pictures: Myself

History of the bag: Don't know

Comments: Is there a name for this MK bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag?
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: N/A
> 
> Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ip7ve1q7hkwa49z/AAAK3VBMqxUKBFqrg9jXqeMAa?dl=0
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> 
> History of the bag: Don't know
> 
> Comments: Is there a name for this MK bag?


It's authentic.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks cdtracing! Could you tell me anymore about the bag cause i have no clue.


----------



## cdtracing

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Thanks cdtracing! Could you tell me anymore about the bag cause i have no clue.


It's impossible to keep up with all the names of MK bags between boutique & outlet style.  This bag was made in 2010 & is an outlet bag.  It could be an outlet version of his Ranger series.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

cdtracing said:


> It's impossible to keep up with all the names of MK bags between boutique & outlet style.  This bag was made in 2010 & is an outlet bag.  It could be an outlet version of his Ranger series.


Great! Thanks cdtracing!


----------



## Idreaminpink

Hi, could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Much appreciated!

Item: Medium Studded Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/fpsbgRNSrJ
Seller: Chenlan on Poshmark
Comments: New with tags


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Medium Studded Selma Satchel in Dusty Rose
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/fpsbgRNSrJ
> Seller: Chenlan on Poshmark
> Comments: New with tags



It's authentic.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi please authenticate this bag. I bought it at a second hand store in Japan hence no link. I took the pictures. It’s a sloan denim chevron chain bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Kareenn said:


> Hi please authenticate this bag. I bought it at a second hand store in Japan hence no link. I took the pictures. It’s a sloan denim chevron chain bag.
> 
> View attachment 3924921
> View attachment 3924922
> View attachment 3924923
> View attachment 3924924
> View attachment 3924925
> View attachment 3924926
> View attachment 3924927
> View attachment 3924928
> View attachment 3924929
> View attachment 3924930



It's authentic.


----------



## Idreaminpink

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you so much!! Just placed for my order to buy it, woohoooo!


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Thank you so much!! Just placed for my order to buy it, woohoooo!


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kareenn

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Michelle010101

Hi, I just bought a BLACK medium Michael kors selma on ebay a month ago. The bag looks authentic. However, what bothers me is that the colour code written on the inner tag in the bag is 740. In my knowledge, the  colour code for black bag should be 001. Hence, I'm suspicious whether the bag is real or fake. Please help! Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle010101 said:


> Hi, I just bought a BLACK medium Michael kors selma on ebay a month ago. The bag looks authentic. However, what bothers me is that the colour code written on the inner tag in the bag is 740. In my knowledge, the  colour code for black bag should be 001. Hence, I'm suspicious whether the bag is real or fake. Please help! Thanks



Authentication  requests cannot be evaluated with out pictures.  In the first post of this thread is a list of all the necessary pictures needed to evaluate the bag.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Michelle010101

[QUOTE="cdtracing, post: 31945231, member:
Hi, here are the necessary pictures and information:
Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel in Medium
Listing Number: -
Seller: ordin2arym4n2 on eBay
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182939121953
Serial Number: 30S3GLMS2L
Comment: The colour code written on the black tag in the bag is 740. Shouldn't a black bag has a colour code of 001?











 Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle010101 said:


> [QUOTE="cdtracing, post: 31945231, member:
> Hi, here are the necessary pictures and information:
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel in Medium
> Listing Number: -
> Seller: ordin2arym4n2 on eBay
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182939121953
> Serial Number: 30S3GLMS2L
> Comment: The colour code written on the black tag in the bag is 740. Shouldn't a black bag has a colour code of 001?
> View attachment 3929407
> View attachment 3929408
> View attachment 3929409
> View attachment 3929410
> View attachment 3929411
> View attachment 3929412
> View attachment 3929413
> View attachment 3929414
> View attachment 3929415
> View attachment 3929416
> 
> Thank you!



I believe the bag is authentic.


----------



## srushbri

SERIAL NUMBER: 30s5gcps2l

Seller: second hand store

Who took the pictures: me

History of the bag: found bag at a second hand store. At first look it seemed light. I'm trying to confirm one way or another.

Comments: the biggest thing is the color. Not sure if it matches any but I've only seen colors online which might be different from real life. Also the inside morning looks real but I'm wondering if anyone knows if it was the one used on this bag. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## cdtracing

srushbri said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: 30s5gcps2l
> 
> Seller: second hand store
> 
> Who took the pictures: me
> 
> History of the bag: found bag at a second hand store. At first look it seemed light. I'm trying to confirm one way or another.
> 
> Comments: the biggest thing is the color. Not sure if it matches any but I've only seen colors online which might be different from real life. Also the inside morning looks real but I'm wondering if anyone knows if it was the one used on this bag.
> Thanks everyone!



It's authentic.  Colors can look different depending on your monitor & the lighting for the pictures.  From these  pics, it appears to be Dark Dune.


----------



## srushbri

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Colors can look different depending on your monitor & the lighting for the pictures.  From these  pics, it appears to be Dark Dune.


Thanks cdtracing!

I meant to say the inside lining** looks real but I'm wondering if anyone knows if it was the one used on this bag. no concern there?


----------



## cdtracing

srushbri said:


> Thanks cdtracing!
> 
> I meant to say the inside lining** looks real but I'm wondering if anyone knows if it was the one used on this bag. no concern there?



No concern.  The lining coincides with the date the bag was made.


----------



## Michelle010101

cdtracing said:


> I believe the bag is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## srushbri

cdtracing said:


> No concern.  The lining coincides with the date the bag was made.


Thats great news! Thanks!


----------



## Caterin

Hey guys! can you authenticate this one for me. 

ITEM: Selma

SERIAL NUMBER: ------------

Seller: second hand store

Who took the pictures: owner of the secend hand

History: found it at a second hand store. 
Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Caterin said:


> Hey guys! can you authenticate this one for me.
> 
> ITEM: Selma
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: ------------
> 
> Seller: second hand store
> 
> Who took the pictures: owner of the secend hand
> 
> History: found it at a second hand store.
> Thank you so much


Some of you pics are too small.  Also, there are necessary pics missing.  Please read the first post of this thread for the list of required pictures that are necessary for an evaluation.  Thank you.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Could someone please authenticate this please (if possible)? 


Item: Michael Kors pale pink Selma messenger 
Listing number: n/a
Seller: npozzuto
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/ORfqagCADJ
Comments: item on Poshmark... seller claims authentic, used. Not sure if there’s enough pics to prove but I hope so! Price is low even thought there is a flaw but I’m tempted
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Could someone please authenticate this please (if possible)?
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors pale pink Selma messenger
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: npozzuto
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/ORfqagCADJ
> Comments: item on Poshmark... seller claims authentic, used. Not sure if there’s enough pics to prove but I hope so! Price is low even thought there is a flaw but I’m tempted
> Thanks in advance!


Can you see if the seller will send you a picture of the clear tag behind the white interior tag?


----------



## Idreaminpink

cdtracing said:


> Can you see if the seller will send you a picture of the clear tag behind the white interior tag?


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Could someone please authenticate this please (if possible)?
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors pale pink Selma messenger
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: npozzuto
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/ORfqagCADJ
> Comments: item on Poshmark... seller claims authentic, used. Not sure if there’s enough pics to prove but I hope so! Price is low even thought there is a flaw but I’m tempted
> Thanks in advance!



It's authentic.  Pretty bag.


----------



## Idreaminpink

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Pretty bag.



Thank you so much! And I know, I love it, so gorgeous! It was priced at $125, I offered $95 and seller accepted! Soon to be mine


----------



## Caterin

ok. so let's try again 

Item: Michael Kors Cynthia Lilac Medium

Listing number: n/a
Seller: second hand store
Link:---------------

Comments: seller claims authentic, almost new, from the store display. Not sure if there’s enough pics to prove but I hope that this time it's ok!


----------



## cdtracing

Caterin said:


> ok. so let's try again
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Cynthia Lilac Medium
> 
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: second hand store
> Link:---------------
> 
> Comments: seller claims authentic, almost new, from the store display. Not sure if there’s enough pics to prove but I hope that this time it's ok!



It's authentic.


----------



## Caterin

That's great!* cdtracing* thank U so much


----------



## heykariann

I’m not familiar with the plated front...maybe outlet? Would someone please authenticate? Thanks! https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Accorn-Saffiano-Small-Satchel-5a56b84ca44dbe13b6009ed9


----------



## cdtracing

heykariann said:


> I’m not familiar with the plated front...maybe outlet? Would someone please authenticate? Thanks! https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Accorn-Saffiano-Small-Satchel-5a56b84ca44dbe13b6009ed9


Yes, this is an outlet bag &  it's authentic.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Hello! Further trying to advance my mk selma addiction...


Item: Michael Kors pale pink Selma satchel
Listing number: n/a
Seller: Candice15h
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/NuPKxWXYTJ
Comments: another item from Poshmark... I’m not sure if I need to ask for some more pics to have it aurhenicated, if so let me know!! Thank you


----------



## Idreaminpink

I did just ask for pics of the inside tag and heat stamp so if so, should be coming soon!


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> I did just ask for pics of the inside tag and heat stamp so if so, should be coming soon!


 It looks good so far but I need to see the heat stamp & the interior made in country tag before I can say for sure.


----------



## Idreaminpink

View attachment 3941809


----------



## Idreaminpink

Idreaminpink said:


> View attachment 3941809



Sorry couldn't figure how to delete the reply before. Here are some more pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Sorry couldn't figure how to delete the reply before. Here are some more pics!
> 
> View attachment 3941823
> View attachment 3941829



The lining in the Poshmark link has a different lining from the interior pics of the heat stamp & tags.  These are pics of 2 different bags.


----------



## Idreaminpink

cdtracing said:


> The lining in the Poshmark link has a different lining from the interior pics of the heat stamp & tags.  These are pics of 2 different bags.



Woops, I’m so silly. Gave the wrong link!!! This is the correct link, got mixed up with another bag I was looking at. Sorry about that!! https://bnc.lt/focc/SfHhc1yUUJ
Seller is kekedejuan


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Woops, I’m so silly. Gave the wrong link!!! This is the correct link, got mixed up with another bag I was looking at. Sorry about that!! https://bnc.lt/focc/SfHhc1yUUJ
> Seller is kekedejuan



Looks good.


----------



## summer 71

Hi cdtracing. I got this bag off of ebay. Can u see if it is authentic. It is the medium mercer duffle.Thanks.below is the link to the listing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3942438
> View attachment 3942439
> View attachment 3942440
> View attachment 3942441
> View attachment 3942442
> View attachment 3942444
> View attachment 3942445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cdtracing. I got this bag off of ebay. Can u see if it is authentic. It is the medium mercer duffle.Thanks.below is the link to the listing.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Studio-Mercer-Leather-Duffel-Satchel-Handbag-Black-NEW-/122888933754?hash=item1c9cc0517a:g:iVcAAOSwCJxaSKOS&nma=true&si=2NuLumGiqFje1D1fJjBphpNJLXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Everything looks correct.


----------



## summer 71

Thank you cdtracing. You are the best.


----------



## Idreaminpink

Hi.... I'm back! 

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? 


Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel in Pastel Pink
Listing number: n/a
Seller: TH01011975
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEWMichael-Kors-Medium-Selma-Stud-Satchel-5a5ab448a4c485ad805f33d3
Comments: Poshmark item. I just had the seller put up pictures of the tags which is in the last photo!
Thank you in advance! If I buy this bag, my collection will be growing to 4 in one month. Oh gosh...


----------



## cdtracing

Idreaminpink said:


> Hi.... I'm back!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma Satchel in Pastel Pink
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller: TH01011975
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEWMichael-Kors-Medium-Selma-Stud-Satchel-5a5ab448a4c485ad805f33d3
> Comments: Poshmark item. I just had the seller put up pictures of the tags which is in the last photo!
> Thank you in advance! If I buy this bag, my collection will be growing to 4 in one month. Oh gosh...



I believe this is authentic.  Everything looks correct.


----------



## Idreaminpink

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic.  Everything looks correct.



Thank you so much cdtracing!!


----------



## purple11

Hi All, 

I’m not sure if you’ll entertain this or authenticate the bag below, but I will try to post this anyway. I got this preloved Michael Kors bag from my Aunt. I’m not sure though where she bougt it. Maybe in Europe where she is working or in US while vacationing there. Anyways, below are pics of the bag. I hope you can authenticate this.
Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

purple11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m not sure if you’ll entertain this or authenticate the bag below, but I will try to post this anyway. I got this preloved Michael Kors bag from my Aunt. I’m not sure though where she bougt it. Maybe in Europe where she is working or in US while vacationing there. Anyways, below are pics of the bag. I hope you can authenticate this.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3950445
> View attachment 3950440
> 
> View attachment 3950438
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950440
> View attachment 3950441
> View attachment 3950445
> View attachment 3950447
> View attachment 3950448
> View attachment 3950449
> View attachment 3950450
> View attachment 3950457
> View attachment 3950458



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## purple11

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic.


Thank you


----------



## maerebebes

Hi, kindly help me authenticate this one. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

maerebebes said:


> Hi, kindly help me authenticate this one. Thanks.


I need to see pics of the interior of the bag as well as pics of the heat stamp, made in country tag, any other interior tags, & stitiching.


----------



## maerebebes

maerebebes said:


> Hi, kindly help me authenticate this one. Thanks.





cdtracing said:


> I need to see pics of the interior of the bag as well as pics of the heat stamp, made in country tag, any other interior tags, & stitiching.




Hi, here’s more photo.


----------



## cdtracing

maerebebes said:


> Hi, here’s more photo.


It's authentic.


----------



## maerebebes

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## summer 71

Hi cdtracing 
Can u kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks.
The link is below
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3959311
> View attachment 3959312
> View attachment 3959313
> View attachment 3959314
> View attachment 3959315
> View attachment 3959316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cdtracing
> Can u kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks.
> The link is below
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Large-Ciara-Black-Gold-Leather-large-Messenger-Satchel-Bag-NWT/112696085096?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



It's authentic, Summer71.  The Ciara is a nice bag.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## summer 71

Thank you thank you soooo much cdtracing. So grateful to you for the authentication.


----------



## Robert Ortiz

Hey I bought my wife this MK Savannah Medium Satchel in Acorn for Valentines day. I got it from Marshalls for $150 bucks, just wondering if anyone can tell me if its the real deal. Dont wanna pay 150 bucks for an imitation.
Michael kors
Acorn
Savannah MD Satchel
38H7GS7S2L
looks real but its the main hardware logo thats has me off, I see most bags have the letters written out individualy. I appreciate the help, thanks and have a beautiful Valentines day...


----------



## Murphy47

Not an authenicator. The lining is the one they use for outlet bags. Looks very nice. She should be pleased.


----------



## cdtracing

Robert Ortiz said:


> Hey I bought my wife this MK Savannah Medium Satchel in Acorn for Valentines day. I got it from Marshalls for $150 bucks, just wondering if anyone can tell me if its the real deal. Dont wanna pay 150 bucks for an imitation.
> Michael kors
> Acorn
> Savannah MD Satchel
> 38H7GS7S2L
> looks real but its the main hardware logo thats has me off, I see most bags have the letters written out individualy. I appreciate the help, thanks and have a beautiful Valentines day...



It's authentic.  It's an outlet bag which is what stores like Marshalls or TJMaxx generally sell.


----------



## Robert Ortiz

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's an outlet bag which is what stores like Marshalls or TJMaxx generally sell.


Thanks for the info you guys, really appreciate it. Hope you all have a happy Valentines day


----------



## Murphy47

Robert Ortiz said:


> Thanks for the info you guys, really appreciate it. Hope you all have a happy Valentines day



You also. 
Lets us know how she liked it.


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello ladies
I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


----------



## IrishCleo

Hello ladies
I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


----------



## IrishCleo

IrishCleo said:


> Hello ladies
> I need your help,can you please authenticate this.It was just given to me.I don't know where it was bought.Thanks in advance


I just saw on the tag that its made in vielnam...is it ok?


----------



## cdtracing

Need to see a straight on, flat picture of the heat stamp plus clear pictures of both sides of made in country tag & pic of the bag from the side.


----------



## summer 71

Hi cdtracing. I got another ciara and this time for my mom since she liked mine so much. Would you kindly authenticate it. Thanks a lot.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michae...6HmaVTZpFNZ4VL4Ve1pIM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> View attachment 3967123
> View attachment 3967124
> View attachment 3967125
> View attachment 3967127
> View attachment 3967128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cdtracing. I got another ciara and this time for my mom since she liked mine so much. Would you kindly authenticate it. Thanks a lot.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-black-Leather-Ciara-Large-Satchel-Bag-Crossbody-Purse-/263482529037?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=l2unAw6HmaVTZpFNZ4VL4Ve1pIM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's authentic, Summer71.  I'm sure your Mom will love it!!


----------



## summer 71

Thank you as always cdtracing. You are very kind. Always find the time to help us out. Really appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

summer 71 said:


> Thank you as always cdtracing. You are very kind. Always find the time to help us out. Really appreciate it.


You're very welcome!


----------



## Sashika

Hello, I bought this Michael Kors Jet Set Large crossbody bag from seller on Ebay and I would be grateful if you can tell if this is an authentic MK bag or not.
(seller has 100% positive feedback tho).


----------



## cdtracing

Sashika said:


> Hello, I bought this Michael Kors Jet Set Large crossbody bag from seller on Ebay and I would be grateful if you can tell if this is an authentic MK bag or not.
> (seller has 100% positive feedback tho).
> View attachment 3968353
> View attachment 3968354



In the first few pics, the lighting is distorting the color of the bag, hardware, &  interior.  I need pics in good clear lighting of the lighting, the heat stamp, the retail tag, front/side/back of the bag, & interior, showing all pockets.  I also need the link to the sale of the bag.


----------



## Sashika

Ok, I will post it later in better lightning. It was artificial light so the color is a little bit different in pictures.
I am new here and not sure if all my pictures are seen? I added 6 pictures.

I bought it from this seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/luxurygoods1?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## cdtracing

Sashika said:


> Ok, I will post it later in better lightning. It was artificial light so the color is a little bit different in pictures.
> I am new here and not sure if all my pictures are seen? I added 6 pictures.
> 
> I bought it from this seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/luxurygoods1?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754



All 6 pictures loaded & can be seen but the first 4 are distorted due to lighting.  The seller has good feedback but uses stock photos.  I don't particularly care for sellers like that.  It's better to have sellers actually post pics of the bag you are buying.


----------



## myloveforbags7

Hi, can anyone point me to a reputable Michael Kors (online) authenticator? I understand it's a paid service, I need a written statement for a PayPal claim (Australia). Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

myloveforbags7 said:


> Hi, can anyone point me to a reputable Michael Kors (online) authenticator? I understand it's a paid service, I need a written statement for a PayPal claim (Australia). Thanks.



There are several.  Just Google Michael Kors Authenticators & name will pop up.


----------



## myloveforbags7

cdtracing said:


> There are several.  Just Google Michael Kors Authenticators & name will pop up.



Thank you. 

I know, but are they reliable?
authenticators
r
us
- how's this one?

anyone has any experience?


----------



## myloveforbags7

Hi,
I bought this on ebay , can anyone please help me authenticate this MK Multifunction Jet Set Tote?
Thank you so much 
Appreciate your time.


----------



## cdtracing

myloveforbags7 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this on ebay , can anyone please help me authenticate this MK Multifunction Jet Set Tote?
> Thank you so much
> Appreciate your time.
> 
> View attachment 3973309
> View attachment 3973295
> View attachment 3973297
> View attachment 3973298
> View attachment 3973299
> View attachment 3973300
> View attachment 3973301
> View attachment 3973302


Need to see both sides of the interior made in country tag & the link to the sale.


----------



## myloveforbags7

cdtracing said:


> Need to see both sides of the interior made in country tag & the link to the sale.



The heat stamp looks really off to me. That sparked the alarm bells. The zippers are not branded YKK as well. 

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-MICHAEL-KORS-Grey-Saffiano-Leather-Large-Tote-bag/202209468911?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I don't have the bag with me now. Will post the made in tag in about an hour or two. Thank you so much for the reply and helping me to look at the bag


----------



## myloveforbags7

cdtracing said:


> Need to see both sides of the interior made in country tag & the link to the sale.



Hi @cdtracing , here is the made in country tag. Thank you.

Seller said she bought from a MK store in Hawaii. I scanned the QR code and nothing came up.


----------



## cdtracing

myloveforbags7 said:


> Hi @cdtracing , here is the made in country tag. Thank you.
> 
> Seller said she bought from a MK store in Hawaii. I scanned the QR code and nothing came up.



It's authentic.  Enjoy  your new bag.


----------



## myloveforbags7

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy  your new bag.


Hi, thanks so much for looking at the bag, but could it be a super fake? the key clip looks off as well. or is that a new design without the thing to press on the open the key clip?


----------



## cdtracing

myloveforbags7 said:


> Hi, thanks so much for looking at the bag, but could it be a super fake? the key clip looks off as well. or is that a new design without the thing to press on the open the key clip?



I don't think it's a super fake.  There have been some changes over the past year.


----------



## myloveforbags7

cdtracing said:


> I don't think it's a super fake.  There have been some changes over the past year.


thank you so much!!


----------



## Sashika

Hello,
here are some more pictures in better lightning (color "oyster" is a little bit hard to photograph - in some pictures looks more nude pink, in some more beige)
I hope that this is ok.


----------



## cdtracing

Sashika said:


> Hello,
> here are some more pictures in better lightning (color "oyster" is a little bit hard to photograph - in some pictures looks more nude pink, in some more beige)
> I hope that this is ok.



It's good.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Sashika

Is it authentic? 
Thank you for help.


----------



## cdtracing

Sashika said:


> Is it authentic?
> Thank you for help.


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Nousar

Hi I just got this bag from Marshall’s however I googled the bag to see how much it’s sold on the MK website and Macy’s and noticed that the metal logo plate of the Cindy bag is different from what I have. Their logo is the classic full thin “MICHAEL KORS” logo. Also the interior is different. My bag feels great and high quality I’m just concerned as to why the metal logo and the interior is different from the Cindy bags from the MK site. What do you guys think?


----------



## cdtracing

Nousar said:


> View attachment 3975162
> View attachment 3975162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this bag from Marshall’s however I googled the bag to see how much it’s sold on the MK website and Macy’s and noticed that the metal logo plate of the Cindy bag is different from what I have. Their logo is the classic full thin “MICHAEL KORS” logo. Also the interior is different. My bag feels great and high quality I’m just concerned as to why the metal logo and the interior is different from the Cindy bags from the MK site. What do you guys think?



It's authentic.  It's an outlet bag.


----------



## Nousar

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's an outlet bag.


Thank you! What does that mean? Also can I identify if it’s an outlet bag from the tag?


----------



## cdtracing

Nousar said:


> Thank you! What does that mean? Also can I identify if it’s an outlet bag from the tag?


No, you can't really  tell by the tag.  MK makes some style for boutiques & his website & also makes the same style for the outlets.  TJMAXX, Marshalls, & other stores like them often will carry the outlet version of an MK style.  Sometimes, they do luck up & get some boutique bags in inventory.


----------



## Nousar

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bootlover07

Item: grape Selma 
Listing: 3985
Seller: Ashleywmc1

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132507726299


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Item: grape Selma
> Listing: 3985
> Seller: Ashleywmc1
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132507726299
> 
> View attachment 3977485
> View attachment 3977486
> View attachment 3977487
> View attachment 3977488
> View attachment 3977489
> View attachment 3977490
> View attachment 3977491



I would like to see clearer pics of the heat stamp & both sides of the made in country tag.


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see clearer pics of the heat stamp & both sides of the made in country tag.



Here you go. It’s really hard to get a good angle on the tag but I tried to blow it up


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Here you go. It’s really hard to get a good angle on the tag but I tried to blow it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978232
> View attachment 3978233
> View attachment 3978234
> View attachment 3978235



Looks good. Enjoy. Love the color!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Looks good. Enjoy. Love the color!



Woo hoo!! Thank you!! I found myself not carrying the jet set in this color as much but already obsessed with this Selma. I haven’t had  a large in forever!!!


----------



## Goldenglow

Hi, 

I came across the following listing and thinking of buying it for my mom.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-RED-LEATHER-SNAKESKIN-BAG-GOLD-Hardware-/

 I have doubts if it is authentic because of the lining. Can someone authenticate it for me please ?

Many thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Goldenglow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across the following listing and thinking of buying it for my mom.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-RED-LEATHER-SNAKESKIN-BAG-GOLD-Hardware-/
> 
> I have doubts if it is authentic because of the lining. Can someone authenticate it for me please ?
> 
> Many thanks



Your link doesn't take me to a specific bag but to a list of bags.  If you are asking about the first bag on the list, I need to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag & the heat stamp.


----------



## Goldenglow

cdtracing said:


> Your link doesn't take me to a specific bag but to a list of bags.  If you are asking about the first bag on the list, I need to see a clear readable picture of the made in country tag & the heat stamp.



Sorry about the link, as you guessed I am interested in the first bag. I got in touch with the seller who says there is no "Made in ..." tag on the inside of the bag, just the heat stamp. The following pictures are new, hope these are helpful


----------



## cdtracing

Goldenglow said:


> View attachment 3980482
> View attachment 3980483
> View attachment 3980484
> 
> 
> Sorry about the link, as you guessed I am interested in the first bag. I got in touch with the seller who says there is no "Made in ..." tag on the inside of the bag, just the heat stamp. The following pictures are new, hope these are helpful



There should be a made in country tag inside along one of the seams.  It's small & hard to find.  I will say this bag is authentic.  It's an older bag & everything is correct.


----------



## Crynzel

Please authenticate this michael kors bag. I am planning to buy it. Thanks.

Name: michael kors large selma bag
Serial#: AI-1311 (made in indonesia)
Link: https://carousell.com/p/michael-kor...ile&ref_referrer=/spacedout/&ref_sId=12312773
Seller: spacedout on carousell app
The pictures were taken by the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel said:


> Please authenticate this michael kors bag. I am planning to buy it. Thanks.
> 
> Name: michael kors large selma bag
> Serial#: AI-1311 (made in indonesia)
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/michael-kors-large-selma-handbag-144743059/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/spacedout/&ref_sId=12312773
> Seller: spacedout on carousell app
> The pictures were taken by the seller.
> View attachment 3980632
> View attachment 3980633
> View attachment 3980634
> View attachment 3980635
> View attachment 3980637
> View attachment 3980639
> View attachment 3980640
> View attachment 3980642
> 
> View attachment 3980646



Yes, this Selma is Authentic.


----------



## Crynzel

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this Selma is Authentic.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Crynzel

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this Selma is Authentic.



Hi, got the bag.. i have a question.. is this code found inside the bag is same with all the selma bag?? Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel said:


> Hi, got the bag.. i have a question.. is this code found inside the bag is same with all the selma bag?? Thanks
> View attachment 3981676


It will vary depending on the size of the bag.


----------



## Goldenglow

cdtracing said:


> There should be a made in country tag inside along one of the seams.  It's small & hard to find.  I will say this bag is authentic.  It's an older bag & everything is correct.



Thank  you for your help. Would you know the bag model/name ? I couldn't find it anywhere probably because it's an older model like you said


----------



## cdtracing

Goldenglow said:


> Thank  you for your help. Would you know the bag model/name ? I couldn't find it anywhere probably because it's an older model like you said



It's the Fulton tote.


----------



## Hamz_44

Hi i bought s bag through ebay tried to find similar bags which I couldn’t even when typing serial  number in search different bags appear please could you help me


----------



## cdtracing

Hamz_44 said:


> Hi i bought s bag through ebay tried to find similar bags which I couldn’t even when typing serial  number in search different bags appear please could you help me



It's an authentic Vivianne.


----------



## Hamz_44

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic Vivianne.


Thank you


----------



## silvia7712

Hi everyone Michael kors lovers. I bought before couple of days that rhea bag. I believe it is authentic ( please, help with that) , but have one big problem...Smells very poor. Like china fake faux leather goods. Very strong chemical dye. I love that bag, but really can not use it. That smell make me crazy. I expect genuine leather smell,  but received other. Thanks in advance for help...


----------



## silvia7712

More pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

silvia7712 said:


> Hi everyone Michael kors lovers. I bought before couple of days that rhea bag. I believe it is authentic ( please, help with that) , but have one big problem...Smells very poor. Like china fake faux leather goods. Very strong chemical dye. I love that bag, but really can not use it. That smell make me crazy. I expect genuine leather smell,  but received other. Thanks in advance for help...





silvia7712 said:


> More pictures.



It's authentic; everything looks correct.  You can air it out for a few days.  Some have had good results with putting dryer sheets in side.  I have also heard of people using baking soda or coffee beans to help with odors.  I'm sure if you do a search, you can find some threads from across the TPF that have ideas on how to get smells out.


----------



## silvia7712

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic; everything looks correct.  You can air it out for a few days.  Some have had good results with putting dryer sheets in side.  I have also heard of people using baking soda or coffee beans to help with odors.  I'm sure if you do a search, you can find some threads from across the TPF that have ideas on how to get smells out.



Thank you! I also think that everything looks wrigth with bag, but that toxic smell make me really sick. I have other MK bags and all of them are with thik and soft leather, that smell for year's and I love that leather smell. But that one, my new rhea is different. I am very disappointed. I check all of trick to get smell out, but if you bougth a new genuine item, you need to do that? Kind regards! Many thanks again...Have a great day!


----------



## Sabaly

Hello all! Just received the MK bedford large clutch/wristlet today in the mail that I purchased off Poshmark (maybe not the best place to buy higher end? who knows lol). Anyway here’s the link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-Bedford-pale-pink-wrislet-5a9898fd46ba27245c9f390b

Everything checks out except I’m a little iffy on the tags on the inside? They seem to look different than the ones I’ve seen in this forum which i want a second opinion on. I added all the pics i could think to add so hopefully this is enough to go off of!


----------



## cdtracing

Sabaly said:


> Hello all! Just received the MK bedford large clutch/wristlet today in the mail that I purchased off Poshmark (maybe not the best place to buy higher end? who knows lol). Anyway here’s the link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-Bedford-pale-pink-wrislet-5a9898fd46ba27245c9f390b
> 
> Everything checks out except I’m a little iffy on the tags on the inside? They seem to look different than the ones I’ve seen in this forum which i want a second opinion on. I added all the pics i could think to add so hopefully this is enough to go off of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995332
> View attachment 3995333
> View attachment 3995334
> View attachment 3995335
> View attachment 3995336
> View attachment 3995337
> View attachment 3995338



It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Sabaly

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Dinillah

Hi.. Please help me authenticate this MK bag.. and I wonder the name of this bag.. Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Dinillah said:


> Hi.. Please help me authenticate this MK bag.. and I wonder the name of this bag.. Thank you in advance!


Need to see clear pics of bag interior, heat stamp, both sides of made in country tag, interior stitching, any stamped hardware.


----------



## Dinillah

cdtracing said:


> Need to see clear pics of bag interior, heat stamp, both sides of made in country tag, interior stitching, any stamped hardware.


Hi.. thank you for your quick response..




What do you think? Is it authentic Hamilton studded?


----------



## cdtracing

Still need pic of heat stamp &  clearer pic of interior of bag showing pockets.  Would also like to see a side view of the bag.


----------



## morph

Hello all!
Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?
On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

morph said:


> Hello all!
> Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?
> On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thanks!


Need to see both sides of interior tag.


----------



## morph

cdtracing said:


> Need to see both sides of interior tag.


Sure. Here we go.
I tried to do my best but it is a little blurry.


----------



## cdtracing

morph said:


> Sure. Here we go.
> I tried to do my best but it is a little blurry.


It's authentic, Hun.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## morph

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, Hun.  Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jipnaja

Please help me Identify this mini backpack. I bought it from seller in Thailand, yes, I'm Thai.



AV-1603
Made in Vietnam
30T6TEZ85L


----------



## cdtracing

jipnaja said:


> Please help me Identify this mini backpack. I bought it from seller in Thailand, yes, I'm Thai.
> View attachment 3999529
> View attachment 3999530
> 
> AV-1603
> Made in Vietnam
> 30T6TEZ85L
> View attachment 3999528
> View attachment 3999527
> View attachment 3999532
> View attachment 3999533
> View attachment 3999534



Need to see a clearer pic of both sides of the black made in country tag & a pic of the heat stamp.


----------



## jipnaja

cdtracing said:


> Need to see a clearer pic of both sides of the black made in country tag & a pic of the heat stamp.



My better shot for tag. It's very small.




Seller told me the color of this bag is dark dune (177) and it's a new color. I never saw it before. I saw only gray and black.


Thank you very much


----------



## cdtracing

jipnaja said:


> My better shot for tag. It's very small.
> View attachment 3999638
> 
> View attachment 3999639
> 
> Seller told me the color of this bag is dark dune (177) and it's a new color. I never saw it before. I saw only gray and black.
> View attachment 3999640
> 
> Thank you very much


Is there a heat stamp inside on the leather?  It will be small.


----------



## jipnaja

cdtracing said:


> Is there a heat stamp inside on the leather?  It will be small.



I can not find it.


----------



## cdtracing

Post pics of the full interior, especially each side.


----------



## jipnaja

cdtracing said:


> Post pics of the full interior, especially each side.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## cdtracing

jipnaja said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4000637
> View attachment 4000638
> View attachment 4000639
> View attachment 4000640
> View attachment 4000641
> View attachment 4000642
> View attachment 4000643
> View attachment 4000644
> View attachment 4000645
> View attachment 4000646



It's good. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Dinillah

cdtracing said:


> Still need pic of heat stamp &  clearer pic of interior of bag showing pockets.  Would also like to see a side view of the bag.


Will update more pics when I receive the bag. Thank you!


----------



## jipnaja

cdtracing said:


> It's good. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## luvilli

Please help me authenticate this mk backpack bag.. thank u for your help..


----------



## cdtracing

luvilli said:


> Please help me authenticate this mk backpack bag.. thank u for your help..



It's good.  Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## luvilli

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy your new bag!!


Thank you so much cdtracing.. your the best


----------



## Smiley 0016

Look at this on eBay


MICHAEL KORS JET SET LARGE EW TZ TOTE BLACK NWT


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362273374261
Can you please authenticate this bag? I have already received it. First time buying from EBay Auction so little more skeptical. I love this one just fingers crossed it would come out authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Smiley 0016 said:


> Look at this on eBay
> 
> 
> MICHAEL KORS JET SET LARGE EW TZ TOTE BLACK NWT
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362273374261
> Can you please authenticate this bag? I have already received it. First time buying from EBay Auction so little more skeptical. I love this one just fingers crossed it would come out authentic.


Can you post a picture of both sides of the made in country tag?


----------



## Smiley 0016

Thank you for your prompt response. I have those pictures and I found some loose threads in the interior. Would you mind look into it?


----------



## cdtracing

It's authentic.  Occasionally, there are one or two loose threads in the interior.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Smiley 0016

Oh thank you. I am so happy. It’s a good deal


----------



## Crynzel.

Good day,
Please authenticate my Michael kors Selma bag. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel. said:


> Good day,
> Please authenticate my Michael kors Selma bag. Thanks.
> View attachment 4014205
> View attachment 4014202
> View attachment 4014204
> View attachment 4014203
> View attachment 4014201



It's good.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Jogee

Can you please help me with this purse? It's my first Michael Kors purse. I picked up a "Kate Spade," too, which turned out to be fake, so now I'm wondering about this one. I haven't been able to find one like it online, but then I'm new to all this, so I'm probably not searching right? Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

Jogee said:


> Can you please help me with this purse? It's my first Michael Kors purse. I picked up a "Kate Spade," too, which turned out to be fake, so now I'm wondering about this one. I haven't been able to find one like it online, but then I'm new to all this, so I'm probably not searching right? Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!



I need to see a clearer picture of the interior lining, a clear pic of the heat stamp & the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Jogee

cdtracing said:


> I need to see a clearer picture of the interior lining, a clear pic of the heat stamp & the interior made in country tag.


The material has a sheen to it, which makes getting a clear picture of the stamp difficult. Hopefully I got it clear enough for you! If it is authentic, what material is it made out of? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Jogee said:


> The material has a sheen to it, which makes getting a clear picture of the stamp difficult. Hopefully I got it clear enough for you! If it is authentic, what material is it made out of? Thank you!



This bag is authentic.  I think the lining is a polyester blend.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Jogee

cdtracing said:


> This bag is authentic.  I think the lining is a polyester blend.  Enjoy your bag.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jogee

Jogee said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Is it a leather bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Jogee said:


> Is it a leather bag?



Yes.


----------



## Kristyna_F

Hello everybody,
Please can somebody help me with this bag? It was a gift. It is Jet set travel large crossbody. I think about it all the time and i will be very happy, if i can get the answear here. One think that bothers me is that when i scan the QR code it dont show the bag. Thank you so much and have a nice day!


----------



## cdtracing

Kristyna_F said:


> Hello everybody,
> Please can somebody help me with this bag? It was a gift. It is Jet set travel large crossbody. I think about it all the time and i will be very happy, if i can get the answear here. One think that bothers me is that when i scan the QR code it dont show the bag. Thank you so much and have a nice day!



It's authentic.


----------



## Kristyna_F

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Kristyna_F said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Deanna6

I put up my own thread for request to authenticity. Was I supposed to put it under this post?


----------



## cdtracing

Deanna6 said:


> I put up my own thread for request to authenticity. Was I supposed to put it under this post?


All inquiries for authentications belong in the Authenticate This thread.  Individual requests clutter the forum making a thread solely for authentications necessary.


----------



## Deanna6

cdtracing said:


> All inquiries for authentications belong in the Authenticate This thread.  Individual requests clutter the forum making a thread solely for authentications necessary.



Ok I recently purchased a Michael Kors purse from TJ Maxx. I have heard of sometimes people replacing the real ones with fake and the Michael Kors plate looked a little weird but than again I don’t know how to really tell real from fake.
On the inside of the purse it has this item number- 38F7GTVT3L
Seller: TJ Maxx
I took the pictures 
Please let me know if I need to post anymore pictures!


----------



## Deanna6

More photos


----------



## cdtracing

Deanna6 said:


> More photos



It's good.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Deanna6

Yea i got nervous when the zipper said N7 and than the Michael Kors looked on top of the bag! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Deanna6

Oh and sorry to bother you again but do you recommend anything specific when looking at a MK bag? I seen online said the zipper thing so that’s a big reason why i was unsure


----------



## mandy19

Hi, please authenticate this for me. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Deanna6 said:


> Oh and sorry to bother you again but do you recommend anything specific when looking at a MK bag? I seen online said the zipper thing so that’s a big reason why i was unsure


MK has made several changes over the years.  It's the desire of TPF to not give out information concerning what to look for because counterfeiters do read this site & we do not want to give them any help to improve their fakes.


----------



## cdtracing

mandy19 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me. Thanks



It's good.  No red flags.  Enjoy.


----------



## mandy19

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  No red flags.  Enjoy.



Great, thanks


----------



## Sunshimmer85

Please could I have your help in the authentication of this MK Cynthia  bag please.


----------



## cdtracing

Sunshimmer85 said:


> View attachment 4022835
> View attachment 4022836
> View attachment 4022837
> View attachment 4022838
> View attachment 4022839
> View attachment 4022840
> View attachment 4022841
> View attachment 4022842
> View attachment 4022843
> View attachment 4022844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please could I have your help in the authentication of this MK Cynthia  bag please.



Looks good.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Sunshimmer85

cdtracing said:


> Looks good.  Enjoy!!


Is the MK bag charm genuine? Any pictures i have googled of this type of bag all have an MK cut out of the letters rather than a solid ring with MK printed on? Sorry for the questions just nervous about buying a pre loved handbag.


----------



## cdtracing

Sunshimmer85 said:


> Is the MK bag charm genuine? Any pictures i have googled of this type of bag all have an MK cut out of the letters rather than a solid ring with MK printed on? Sorry for the questions just nervous about buying a pre loved handbag.



I will need to see clearer pictures of the charm....both sides.  The pictures posted are too grainy & out of focus to evaluate.


----------



## Sunshimmer85

cdtracing said:


> I will need to see clearer pictures of the charm....both sides.  The pictures posted are too grainy & out of focus to evaluate.


Are these pictures ok?


----------



## cdtracing

Sunshimmer85 said:


> Are these pictures ok?



The bag charm looks authentic but I don't think it's original to the bag.  The original could have been lost; some people remove them from the bags.


----------



## daziedazie

Hi could someone please authenticate this bag for me please bought from ebay thank you  x


----------



## cdtracing

It's authentic. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## daziedazie

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy your new bag.


Thanks very much [emoji8] you guys certainly know your stuff always the first place I go to when I buy preloved designer bags xx


----------



## AlexaAngel

Hello,
Hope I‘m posting in the right thread, I’m still new here. Sorry if it’s in the wrong place.

I just need some help with this MK backpack which I‘d love to buy, but


----------



## AlexaAngel

***But I‘m not sure if it’s real for sure, it definitely looks well made.

Any opinions are greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

AlexaAngel said:


> Hello,
> Hope I‘m posting in the right thread, I’m still new here. Sorry if it’s in the wrong place.
> 
> I just need some help with this MK backpack which I‘d love to buy, but


It's good.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## AlexaAngel

Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Stouphioline

Hello,
i want to buy this purse.
http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/170272696-michael-kors-tasche-jet-set-blau


----------



## cdtracing

Stouphioline said:


> Hello,
> i want to buy this purse.
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/170272696-michael-kors-tasche-jet-set-blau



I need to see pictures of the made in country tag & white tag behind it.


----------



## RedSoxGirl

purchased this bag from Winners. I think it’s authentic but I need confirmation. I googled the style number and got nothing! I’d love to know the style name if anyone can help. Thanks so much.


----------



## cdtracing

It's authentic &  an outlet bag.  Off the top of my head, I don't recall the name of it.


----------



## RedSoxGirl

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic &  an outlet bag.  Off the top of my head, I don't recall the name of it.


I thought it was outlet because of the lining. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Crystal33087

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> Please authenticate this MK bag,  I want to purchase but can't find this anywhere on line,  these are only pics I have
> Thank you
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.





cdtracing said:


> My pleasure.


----------



## cdtracing

I need to see clear pics of the other side of the black tag, the interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware & heat stamp.


----------



## Crystal33087

cdtracing said:


> I need to see clear pics of the other side of the black tag, the interior lining & stitching, stamped hardware.


I'm sry I don't have other pics,  wondering if they even make a bag like this and what its called nothing similar online


----------



## cdtracing

A determination cannot be made as to the authenticity from the 3 pictures provided.  MK did make a bag called the Florence that is no longer available.


----------



## fabhull

Hello, please could someone look at this bag for me? I bought it at a jumble sale without thinking twice. On closer inspection a lot of the features look different to the bags on here but I was thinking it could be vintage or something? Apologies if it is an obvious fake but it is real leather and does feel well made.


----------



## cdtracing

fabhull said:


> Hello, please could someone look at this bag for me? I bought it at a jumble sale without thinking twice. On closer inspection a lot of the features look different to the bags on here but I was thinking it could be vintage or something? Apologies if it is an obvious fake but it is real leather and does feel well made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037497
> View attachment 4037498
> View attachment 4037499
> View attachment 4037500
> View attachment 4037501
> View attachment 4037502
> View attachment 4037503
> View attachment 4037504
> View attachment 4037497
> View attachment 4037498
> View attachment 4037499
> View attachment 4037500
> View attachment 4037501
> View attachment 4037502
> View attachment 4037503
> View attachment 4037504




Sorry but it's fake.


----------



## missalrac




----------



## Ybanez1080

I just bought a bag at macy's and this is my first designer bag so i realy dont have any idea bout authentic or fake... please advice me if i bought the fake


----------



## cdtracing

Ybanez1080 said:


> I just bought a bag at macy's and this is my first designer bag so i realy dont have any idea bout authentic or fake... please advice me if i bought the fake
> View attachment 4042127
> View attachment 4042128
> View attachment 4042129
> View attachment 4042130
> View attachment 4042131
> View attachment 4042132
> View attachment 4042133
> View attachment 4042134
> View attachment 4042135
> View attachment 4042136



It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Ybanez1080

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag!


OMG thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Ybanez1080 said:


> OMG thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Enjoy your new bag & welcome to the MK family!


----------



## faithbw

Hi! I bought this Hamilton from TJ Maxx and I just want to be sure it's authentic. TYIA!
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miuniken

Hi.. i just received a bag and can you help me tp identity is this real or not.. or maybe is this from an outlet...

Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

faithbw said:


> Hi! I bought this Hamilton from TJ Maxx and I just want to be sure it's authentic. TYIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042868
> View attachment 4042869
> View attachment 4042870
> View attachment 4042871
> View attachment 4042872
> View attachment 4042873
> View attachment 4042874
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



It's good.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi.. i just received a bag and can you help me tp identity is this real or not.. or maybe is this from an outlet...
> 
> Thank you in advance


It's good & yes, it's from the outlet.  Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## faithbw

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Miuniken

cdtracing said:


> It's good & yes, it's from the outlet.  Enjoy your new bag!!




Thank you for your reply...
Because I have another savannah (not from outlet) and the material more thicker, that's why it make me worry... but your reply make me happy


----------



## unicorn17

I recently purchased these shoes and can not find a photo of them (or any shoe even closely resembling them) anywhere on the internet which makes me feel like they are somehow fake. On the inside it says "Made in China, Leather Upper, Rubber Sole, 7 1/2M". Seller claims they were originally "135.00 dollars".


----------



## cdtracing

unicorn17 said:


> I recently purchased these shoes and can not find a photo of them (or any shoe even closely resembling them) anywhere on the internet which makes me feel like they are somehow fake. On the inside it says "Made in China, Leather Upper, Rubber Sole, 7 1/2M". Seller claims they were originally "135.00 dollars".



I'm sorry but I don't authenticate shoes.  You can try posting on the AT these shoes thread.  Here's the link
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## bmisty1122

Hello can you please authenticate this purse for me.
Michael Kors Brown Leather Lily Satchel Handbag Crossbody Shoulder Tote Bag
Av-1409 Made in Vietnam 
Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## cdtracing

bmisty1122 said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this purse for me.
> Michael Kors Brown Leather Lily Satchel Handbag Crossbody Shoulder Tote Bag
> Av-1409 Made in Vietnam
> Here is the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Brown-Leather-Lily-Satchel-Handbag-Crossbody-Shoulder-Tote-Bag/142780744433?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



The bag is authentic but the name of this style is Brooke, not Lily.


----------



## Karlam

Need to know if this is fake got it at marshalled, it does not have a heat stamp


----------



## Karlam

cdtracing said:


> Looks good so far.  Seller has good feedback, good track record & offers return policy.Would still like to see picture of made in country tag & date tag before we say for sure.


----------



## Karlam

What about this one? Can't post on thread


----------



## cdtracing

Karlam said:


> What about this one? Can't post on thread


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Karlam

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Thanks so much


----------



## fashionista2018

Hello! I recently purchased the Jet Set Tote from TJ Maxx and wanted to confirm its authenticity. The logo is the only thing I question... the "O" seems a bit thicker than the rest, but it may just be me being picky. Thank you for your help! 

Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: New
Comments: Purchased from TJ Maxx


----------



## cdtracing

fashionista2018 said:


> Hello! I recently purchased the Jet Set Tote from TJ Maxx and wanted to confirm its authenticity. The logo is the only thing I question... the "O" seems a bit thicker than the rest, but it may just be me being picky. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: New
> Comments: Purchased from TJ Maxx



It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## fashionista2018

Adding more photos to my previous post. Thanks!


----------



## fashionista2018

Thanks so much!


cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Accessories_Hoarder

*Item:* MICHAEL Michael Kors Bedford Medium Tassle Convertible Black Shoulder Bag
*Listing number:* 292073873427 (eBay)
*Seller:* easyhook
*Link:* No longer active
I bought this bag from eBay in January, but first got the bag now, as my sister brought it to me when she visited.
I have another Michael Kors Bedford Medium Tassle Convertible Shoulder Bag in Acorn (logo) also bought on eBay, but the black one is very different.
The black bag’s slots for cards is on the opposite side and the compartment is closed with a magnet.
Then there is the inside lining on the flap – it is coated – not leather.
Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Is it supposed to have the card slots on the side facing away from the body? Is the compartment supposed to be closed with a magnet and is the inside lining of the front flap supposed to be coated?
I would really appreciate some help!


----------



## cdtracing

Accessories_Hoarder said:


> *Item:* MICHAEL Michael Kors Bedford Medium Tassle Convertible Black Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number:* 292073873427 (eBay)
> *Seller:* easyhook
> *Link:* No longer active
> I bought this bag from eBay in January, but first got the bag now, as my sister brought it to me when she visited.
> I have another Michael Kors Bedford Medium Tassle Convertible Shoulder Bag in Acorn (logo) also bought on eBay, but the black one is very different.
> The black bag’s slots for cards is on the opposite side and the compartment is closed with a magnet.
> Then there is the inside lining on the flap – it is coated – not leather.
> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? Is it supposed to have the card slots on the side facing away from the body? Is the compartment supposed to be closed with a magnet and is the inside lining of the front flap supposed to be coated?
> I would really appreciate some help!



This bag is authentic.  It's an outlet bag.


----------



## Accessories_Hoarder

cdtracing said:


> This bag is authentic.  It's an outlet bag.


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Julia T.

hello! i don't know if i'm in the right forum for asking this.
i've been keeping an eye for Susannah lately, but then i saw this one..

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/BNWT-Michael-Kors-Large-Susannah-Cherry-Quilted-Tote-Bag-/152845196104

the pattern of quilted leather and the chain strap doesn't look the same as i often see on youtube or on this MK forum. does MK release 2 versions of quilted leather Susannah? or is it fake?


----------



## cdtracing

Julia T. said:


> hello! i don't know if i'm in the right forum for asking this.
> i've been keeping an eye for Susannah lately, but then i saw this one..
> 
> https://www.ebay.ie/itm/BNWT-Michael-Kors-Large-Susannah-Cherry-Quilted-Tote-Bag-/152845196104
> 
> the pattern of quilted leather and the chain strap doesn't look the same as i often see on youtube or on this MK forum. does MK release 2 versions of quilted leather Susannah? or is it fake?


The link posted took me to a page that said the Savannah was currently sold out on ebay.  It also said the selected item belongs to a different product.  When I clicked on that link, I was taken to an MK Vivianne, not a Savannah.


----------



## Julia T.

ooh sorry.. how about this one? i found another link that posting quite the same bag that i asked.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michae...Quilted-Leather-Tote-5a7486d0c9fcdff4d63960df

can't you open the link?
i don't know how to insert the pic from my laptop *sorry*


----------



## Julia T.

finally... this one? is it fake?


----------



## cdtracing

Julia T. said:


> View attachment 4072329
> 
> 
> finally... this one? is it fake?


I need more pictures to make a determination.  In the first post of this thread, there is a list of pictures needed to evaluate a bag.

I checked the poshmark link &  the style number is incorrect on the tag.  Personally, I would keep searching.


----------



## Julia T.

thanks for your confirmation. i would keep searching then.


----------



## snoozieq

I found a Michael Kors backpack that I loved on Ebay, I couldn't find it anywhere else so I posted in a Facebook group if this was an actual Michael Kors print. Multiple people said yes, that they had seen it at the Michael Kors outlet. I placed the order, then the other people showed me the bag they were talking about and it was completely different than the one I had ordered. I messaged Michael Kors facebook and they said that does not look like a print they have made. The bag came from Germany. Would they have different prints there?  I tried to cancel the order on Ebay and she said don't worry I buy them directly from the store and shipped the order anyway. She has a good seller rating and promises a refund if I can prove it is fake. I still love the purse so I am hoping it is real, but not really believing it. Spent too much on a possible knock off and would like to put a claim in with paypal if it is fake asap.

when i search for Michael Kors Hailee it brings up a print like this but with gold hardware 
https://www.ebay.com/p/Michael-Kors...her-Handbag-Tote-Crossbody-Pick-1/18016320578


----------



## cdtracing

snoozieq said:


> I found a Michael Kors backpack that I loved on Ebay, I couldn't find it anywhere else so I posted in a Facebook group if this was an actual Michael Kors print. Multiple people said yes, that they had seen it at the Michael Kors outlet. I placed the order, then the other people showed me the bag they were talking about and it was completely different than the one I had ordered. I messaged Michael Kors facebook and they said that does not look like a print they have made. The bag came from Germany. Would they have different prints there?  I tried to cancel the order on Ebay and she said don't worry I buy them directly from the store and shipped the order anyway. She has a good seller rating and promises a refund if I can prove it is fake. I still love the purse so I am hoping it is real, but not really believing it. Spent too much on a possible knock off and would like to put a claim in with paypal if it is fake asap.
> 
> when i search for Michael Kors Hailee it brings up a print like this but with gold hardware
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Michael-Kors...her-Handbag-Tote-Crossbody-Pick-1/18016320578
> 
> View attachment 4076164
> View attachment 4076165
> View attachment 4076166
> View attachment 4076167
> View attachment 4076168
> View attachment 4076169
> View attachment 4076170



I do have questions about this bag.  While so much looks correct, I question the heat stamp with the lining so I cannot say 100% either way.  I've only see this print from German sites & from what I understand, MK does not sell wholesale to non-sanctioned vendors.  My best advice would be to get verification from a third party authentication service.  You would need to do that in order to get a refund through ebay.  Just Google Michael Kors authenticators & you will find reputable authentication services.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hello wonderful Authenticator!  When you have some time please could you authenticate my new MK bag I purchased. Many Thanks! 


Item: Michael Kors Bristol Small Nude Pink Studded Bag Crossbody
Listing number: 162984262911
Seller: smartbuyersclub1
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: I tried with the tag pictures - But it's right tight in the seam & it's overcast here so I had to use house lighting which isn't the best. Please let me know if you need better or more pictures. Thank you again!


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello wonderful Authenticator!  When you have some time please could you authenticate my new MK bag I purchased. Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Bristol Small Nude Pink Studded Bag Crossbody
> Listing number: 162984262911
> Seller: smartbuyersclub1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Bristol-Small-Nude-Pink-Studded-Bag-Crossbody-Authentic-Mothers-Day/162984262911?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I tried with the tag pictures - But it's right tight in the seam & it's overcast here so I had to use house lighting which isn't the best. Please let me know if you need better or more pictures. Thank you again!
> 
> View attachment 4076590
> 
> View attachment 4076591
> 
> View attachment 4076592
> 
> View attachment 4076593



It's authentic, LLV! It's such a pretty bag.  Enjoy!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic, LLV! It's such a pretty bag.  Enjoy!!



**Squeals**  Thank you so much CD! 

We have only one Store here in my State that sells MK & their prices are crazy!  $700- For this Handbag & I purchased it Brand new for $198!!!!! I so  Bargains! I was just praying like crazy that it was Authentic! 

Thank you again!   You are heaven sent!


----------



## cdtracing

To all:  I am leaving early tomorrow morning for an out of state family wedding & a well needed vacay with the hubby.  I will not be back til June 3rd.  So any requests for evaluations will have to wait until I return.  Thank you.  I hope everyone has a safe & happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Julia T.

Hi @cdtracing! I hope you enjoy your vacation.
please help me to authenticate this Susannah bag, whenever you have some time
I had bought this recently for my sister's birthday from recommended online seller on facebook by my friend. she said the seller bought it from the outlet.
I saw the code number on the price tag and on the lining is the same, feels it's authentic, but still i'm not sure about it.
Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Julia T. said:


> Hi @cdtracing! I hope you enjoy your vacation.
> please help me to authenticate this Susannah bag, whenever you have some time
> I had bought this recently for my sister's birthday from recommended online seller on facebook by my friend. she said the seller bought it from the outlet.
> I saw the code number on the price tag and on the lining is the same, feels it's authentic, but still i'm not sure about it.
> Thank you.
> View attachment 4086050
> View attachment 4086051
> View attachment 4086052
> View attachment 4086053
> View attachment 4086054
> View attachment 4086055
> View attachment 4086057



I'm on the last day of vacation & will be back home tomorrow night.  I'm in Memphis, Tennessee tonight.  It's been a very enjoyable time & the wedding was perfect for our niece.  She made a beautiful bride.

Yes, the bag is authentic. Everything looks correct.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Julia T.

cdtracing said:


> I'm on the last day of vacation & will be back home tomorrow night.  I'm in Memphis, Tennessee tonight.  It's been a very enjoyable time & the wedding was perfect for our niece.  She made a beautiful bride.
> 
> Yes, the bag is authentic. Everything looks correct.  Enjoy!!



ooh wow! i thought i would get a reply when you are back from your trip.  thank you sooo much for your confirmation. You are SUPERB! 
have a safe trip back home!


----------



## AlexaAngel

Hi,
Just bought this lively backpack at an auction, could you please help me? I‘m not good at spotting fakes. I appreciate your time and help! ❤️


----------



## cdtracing

AlexaAngel said:


> Hi,
> Just bought this lively backpack at an auction, could you please help me? I‘m not good at spotting fakes. I appreciate your time and help! ❤️



It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## AlexaAngel

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## hhka

hello,  could you help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## cdtracing

hhka said:


> hello,  could you help me authenticate this bag?



Looks good.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## itskc21

Can you please check if it's a fake, thank you.




Item: *MICHAEL KORS JET SET MENS LARGE SIGNATURE BACKPACK BOOKBAG BALTIC BLUE*

Listing number: 

Seller:  bags2impress

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...526.m4383.l4275.c10&var=661004293853#viTabs_0

Comments: I contacted the seller asking if his bags are authentic and replied and said yes.  Im just concern because after looking at the pictures provided I think they are fake.  Plus, examining the bag, it did not have the date code tag inside it. Also, the price tag with the name of the bag is unknown.  Also, no interior pockets or keychain holder.
I took pictures of the item:


----------



## cdtracing

itskc21 said:


> Can you please check if it's a fake, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: *MICHAEL KORS JET SET MENS LARGE SIGNATURE BACKPACK BOOKBAG BALTIC BLUE*
> 
> Listing number:
> 
> Seller:  bags2impress
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...526.m4383.l4275.c10&var=661004293853#viTabs_0
> 
> Comments: I contacted the seller asking if his bags are authentic and replied and said yes.  Im just concern because after looking at the pictures provided I think they are fake.  Plus, examining the bag, it did not have the date code tag inside it. Also, the price tag with the name of the bag is unknown.  Also, no interior pockets or keychain holder.
> I took pictures of the item:
> View attachment 4095241
> View attachment 4095242
> View attachment 4095243
> View attachment 4095244
> View attachment 4095245
> View attachment 4095246
> View attachment 4095247
> View attachment 4095248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095242


There should be an interior made in country tag.  If that tag is not present, I would not by it.


----------



## itskc21

cdtracing said:


> There should be an interior made in country tag.  If that tag is not present, I would not by it.


Thank you so much.  Sucks because I already received the item.   I should of done my homework before buying from that seller.  Thanks again.


----------



## cdtracing

itskc21 said:


> Thank you so much.  Sucks because I already received the item.   I should of done my homework before buying from that seller.  Thanks again.



Hopefully, the seller takes returns.  If not, you may need to have it professionally evaluated by a third party authentication service in order to get your money back.  I'm not 100% sure this is not genuine.  There are a lot of things correct with it. But I haven't seen an MK bag that did not have an internal made in country tag, unless it was a sample bag & even those had a tag stating it was a sample & not for resale.  Also I'm concerned the retail tag was not branded with MK name.  I pefer to err on the side of caution.  Good luck.


----------



## itskc21

cdtracing said:


> Hopefully, the seller takes returns.  If not, you may need to have it professionally evaluated by a third party authentication service in order to get your money back.  I'm not 100% sure this is not genuine.  There are a lot of things correct with it. But I haven't seen an MK bag that did not have an internal made in country tag, unless it was a sample bag & even those had a tag stating it was a sample & not for resale.  Also I'm concerned the retail tag was not branded with MK name.  I pefer to err on the side of caution.  Good luck.


Also, I've read that the zipper should be a YKK style and this is the zipper from the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

itskc21 said:


> Also, I've read that the zipper should be a YKK style and this is the zipper from the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095422
> View attachment 4095423


MK made changes with the zipper & uses other manufacturers of zippers, as well as YKK.


----------



## itskc21

cdtracing said:


> MK made changes with the zipper & uses other manufacturers of zippers, as well as YKK.


Thanks for all your help cdtracing.  cheers


----------



## Miuniken

Hi, minded to buy this... and need second opinion whether this is authentic or fake.

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi, minded to buy this... and need second opinion whether this is authentic or fake.
> 
> Thank you



Need to see both sides of interior made in country tag.


----------



## Texas KP

Hi there! And Thank you in advance for your help! I’m a newbie and this is my first MK bag. It is vintage so it only has “made in China”on the tag inside, no Serial or item #. It came from Goodwill in San fFrancisco. The  # on the snap lock (in case the photo isn’t clear)
OK.0973628 a “V” in a circle and then OKPTA1519426
Not sure if that is just the snap-lock tab ID
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Texas KP

Oh, Photo of label


----------



## cdtracing

Texas KP said:


> Hi there! And Thank you in advance for your help! I’m a newbie and this is my first MK bag. It is vintage so it only has “made in China”on the tag inside, no Serial or item #. It came from Goodwill in San fFrancisco. The  # on the snap lock (in case the photo isn’t clear)
> OK.0973628 a “V” in a circle and then OKPTA1519426
> Not sure if that is just the snap-lock tab ID
> Any help is appreciated!





Texas KP said:


> Oh, Photo of label



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Texas KP

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Oh, THANK YOU!! I just loved this bag! SO glad it’s not a fake. Your time doing this is much appreciated!


----------



## cdtracing

Texas KP said:


> Oh, THANK YOU!! I just loved this bag! SO glad it’s not a fake. Your time doing this is much appreciated!



Glad to help.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Hi, I just picked this up at a thrift store, the zipper pull was missing so I put my own on. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hoping you can tell me if this is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Shelby33 said:


> Hi, I just picked this up at a thrift store, the zipper pull was missing so I put my own on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100576
> View attachment 4100577
> View attachment 4100578
> View attachment 4100579
> View attachment 4100582
> View attachment 4100583
> View attachment 4100584
> View attachment 4100585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you can tell me if this is authentic? Thank you.



It is.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

cdtracing said:


> It is.  Enjoy your bag!!


Thank you! I wasn't sure since I only paid 20.00 for it!


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I wasn't sure since I only paid 20.00 for it!


OMG I bought the same bag from Goodwill Ventura/Santa Barbara however mine is black.  
And I was wondering if it was authentic too.  I’ll post pictures.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> OMG I bought the same bag from Goodwill Ventura/Santa Barbara however mine is black.
> And I was wondering if it was authentic too.  I’ll post pictures.



I had a hard time getting a good picture of the made in stamp and style number.

Question I’ve never seen Michael Kors with a style number of BMK-1509T, is this only used on collection pieces?


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> I had a hard time getting a good picture of the made in stamp and style number.
> 
> Question I’ve never seen Michael Kors with a style number of BMK-1509T, is this only used on collection pieces?


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Oops it’s BMK-1503T


----------



## cdtracing

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> I had a hard time getting a good picture of the made in stamp and style number.
> 
> Question I’ve never seen Michael Kors with a style number of BMK-1509T, is this only used on collection pieces?


It's authentic.  Enjoy your find!


----------



## MeInnocenthah

Help me authenticate and determine color? MK has so many pinks. Not sure if its Fuschia, Ultra Pink, Raspberry....i have 3 pieces, the selma satchel, large zip around wallet and the phone wristlet. All match. Silver hardware.

All 3 together---------
	

		
			
		

		
	



 satchel--
	

		
			
		

		
	









Wristlet----------
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wallet-----------


----------



## MeInnocenthah

More of the Satchel








More on the Wristlet


----------



## MeInnocenthah

More on the wallet:


----------



## cdtracing

They're authentic.  As for the determining the color, it's hard to tell since colors show up differently on different computers.  To me, it looks like it might be raspberry.  You may want to expore the color comparision thread to see if you find the color.


----------



## MeInnocenthah

cdtracing said:


> They're authentic.  As for the determining the color, it's hard to tell since colors show up differently on different computers.  To me, it looks like it might be raspberry.  You may want to expore the color comparision thread to see if you find the color.




Thank you!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Im pretty new here, so I dont have the minimum posting required, however I am posting in the hope that maybe one of the Michael Kors Authenticators will please take pity on me anyway.  I purchased this adorable gold envelope purse from a thrift store and I want to turn around and sell it if it is authentic. I have no idea how to find the style since I am a newbie, but I hope to learn and pay it forward someday.

SERIAL NUMBER: "Made In Indonesia B-1007
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: Local thrift shop in Miami Florida
Who took the pictures: LaPaloma55, the poster
History of the bag: I purchased this bag about 3 weeks ago from a local thrift shop. 
Comments:It had a few tiny places where the gold metal material had scratched off. I bought metallic gold and metallic silver paint and blended it  to repair it.
Item: Small Gold  Metallic "Michael Kors" envelope snap purse
I have taken pictures of all items that you requested. Would you please let me know if it is authentic and what style it is.  Thank you very much for your consideration!  
	

		
			
		

		
	












https://photos.app.goo.gl/5vJLEBFybHhZVQup7


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Im pretty new here, so I dont have the minimum posting required, however I am posting in the hope that maybe one of the Michael Kors Authenticators will please take pity on me anyway.  I purchased this adorable gold envelope purse from a thrift store and I want to turn around and sell it if it is authentic. I have no idea how to find the style since I am a newbie, but I hope to learn and pay it forward someday.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: "Made In Indonesia B-1007
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: Local thrift shop in Miami Florida
> Who took the pictures: LaPaloma55, the poster
> History of the bag: I purchased this bag about 3 weeks ago from a local thrift shop.
> Comments:It had a few tiny places where the gold metal material had scratched off. I bought metallic gold and metallic silver paint and blended it  to repair it.
> Item: Small Gold  Metallic "Michael Kors" envelope snap purse
> I have taken pictures of all items that you requested. Would you please let me know if it is authentic and what style it is.  Thank you very much for your consideration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106937
> View attachment 4106938
> View attachment 4106939
> View attachment 4106940
> View attachment 4106941
> View attachment 4106942
> View attachment 4106943
> View attachment 4106944
> View attachment 4106945
> 
> 
> Page 2 for photos
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/5vJLEBFybHhZVQup7


----------



## cdtracing

It's authentic.  It's from the outlet.


----------



## LaPaloma55

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's from the outlet.


Thank you so much!!  Do you perchance know the style or name? I would like to look it up to find out what its selling for and what I can ask for mine.  Appreciate your help!!


----------



## cdtracing

LaPaloma55 said:


> Thank you so much!!  Do you perchance know the style or name? I would like to look it up to find out what its selling for and what I can ask for mine.  Appreciate your help!!


It's an old Berkley


----------



## LaPaloma55

cdtracing said:


> It's an old Berkley


Wonderful!  Thank you!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this MK?
30S3TCY2SL MADE IN CHINA AP-1503
Purchased at local thrift store.
I took the photos...seems to be in very good pre-loved condition with slight wear on hardware and minor color transfer on leather. From online research it looks like a saffiano Cynthia satchel...fingers crossed!
Any additional info is much appreciated...thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

More pics...
And measurements:
Approx. 12.5”w x 9”h x 5”d. Handles 7” to grommets. Shoulder drops 20” to rings.


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> More pics...
> And measurements:
> Approx. 12.5”w x 9”h x 5”d. Handles 7” to grommets. Shoulder drops 20” to rings.



It's an authentic medium Cynthia made in 2015.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic medium Cynthia made in 2015.


YAY...YIPPEE...YAHOO!!! Thanks for your time & expertise, cdtracing...it's always nice to visit here!
I have 2 more coming in a little while...


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look?
No serial number.
I think it might be a vintage jet set clutch...from a local thrift store last year.
My pics...Approx. 11”w x 5.75”h x 1”d. Chain drops 8” to rings.
Any additional info welcomed...as always, thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look?
No serial number.
I think it might be a vintage jet set clutch...from a local thrift store last year.
My pics...Approx. 11”w x 5.75”h x 1”d. Chain drops 8” to rings.
Any additional info welcomed...as always, thanks in advance!

OOPS! Don't know why this posted TWICE


----------



## JOODLZ

And last one for today...
30H4SMAM2C - a Marina drawstring crossbody maybe?
From a local thrift store earlier this year.
Approx. 10”w x 9”h x 5”d. Strap drops 22” to rings. Sadly missing fob.
Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look?
> No serial number.
> I think it might be a vintage jet set clutch...from a local thrift store last year.
> My pics...Approx. 11”w x 5.75”h x 1”d. Chain drops 8” to rings.
> Any additional info welcomed...as always, thanks in advance!


This is authentic & is a vintage bag.  I don't know the name but I think it was made in the early 2000's.


----------



## cdtracing

JOODLZ said:


> And last one for today...
> 30H4SMAM2C - a Marina drawstring crossbody maybe?
> From a local thrift store earlier this year.
> Approx. 10”w x 9”h x 5”d. Strap drops 22” to rings. Sadly missing fob.
> Thanks in advance for any info!


This is also authentic.  From the pictures it looks like it could be the Canvas Marina crossbody.


----------



## JOODLZ

cdtracing said:


> This is also authentic.  From the pictures it looks like it could be the Canvas Marina crossbody.





cdtracing said:


> This is authentic & is a vintage bag.  I don't know the name but I think it was made in the early 2000's.



THANKS SO MUCH...hopefully I'll be back again soon!


----------



## RHondaf59

Is this a knockoff Michael Kors  I do not know a lot about purses,  it looks very well made but found it at an estate sale Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

RHondaf59 said:


> Is this a knockoff Michael Kors  I do not know a lot about purses,  it looks very well made but found it at an estate sale Thanks



I'm sorry but tthis is not an authentic Michael Kors.


----------



## Oohlaulau

Hi, I'm new here and I'm hoping that one of the Michael Kors Authenticators can help me to find out if this is an authentic purse and if so, what's the style or name?  Thanks in advance! 

SERIAL NUMBER: "Made In Indonesia B-1007
Seller: Local thrift shop in Austin Texas. 
Who took the pictures: the poster
History of the bag: I purchased this bag about 3 moths ago from a local thrift shop.


----------



## cdtracing

Oohlaulau said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I'm hoping that one of the Michael Kors Authenticators can help me to find out if this is an authentic purse and if so, what's the style or name?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: "Made In Indonesia B-1007
> Seller: Local thrift shop in Austin Texas.
> Who took the pictures: the poster
> History of the bag: I purchased this bag about 3 moths ago from a local thrift shop.
> 
> View attachment 4118582
> View attachment 4118583
> View attachment 4118584
> View attachment 4118585


Your bag is authentic & it was made in 2010,  It's one of his hobo styles but I would have to research to try & find the name.


----------



## ks7012

Hi, I was wondering if this crossbody is authentic? I purchased it at Macy's but I just wanted to make sure. I noticed the inside lining is different from the ones you get at the MK store.


----------



## ks7012

Missed two important pictures, thank you!


ks7012 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if this crossbody is authentic? I purchased it at Macy's but I just wanted to make sure. I noticed the inside lining is different from the ones you get at the MK store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123525
> View attachment 4123526
> View attachment 4123527


----------



## cdtracing

ks7012 said:


> View attachment 4123822
> View attachment 4123823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed two important pictures, thank you!


Its authentic. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Miuniken

Hi, 
I am minded to buy a MK mercer.. Can someone help me.
for this type is it available in outlet version or only store version..
Since last time i bought savannah it was outlet version.

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi,
> I am minded to buy a MK mercer.. Can someone help me.
> for this type is it available in outlet version or only store version..
> Since last time i bought savannah it was outlet version.
> 
> Thank you


It's been a while since I've been to the outlet to see what styles are now available there.  I think the Mercer is only available in the boutiques but I could be wrong.  MK has a big sale going on right now on their website.


----------



## Aysha11

Hi

Is this authentic bag?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michae...rentrq:824d333b1640ab1d08ca5301ffefd43b|iid:1


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this authentic bag?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-Selma-Stud-Top-Zip-Medium-Satchel-lilac-saffiano-leather/263769801518?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=52973&meid=39a2b4c64d9d40f5867b68a07cf215fe&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=263769801518&itm=263769801518&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:fb2c0e58-83f3-11e8-ba6e-74dbd1808fa5|parentrq:824d333b1640ab1d08ca5301ffefd43b|iid:1



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Alo1180

Hi! I was thinking of purchasing this MK wristlet. Can you help me identify if its authentic?thanks in advance. I’m not sure what model or style this is.

Serial Number: 32F1GJSW3B
Seller: len2017


Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/178815322


----------



## cdtracing

Alo1180 said:


> Hi! I was thinking of purchasing this MK wristlet. Can you help me identify if its authentic?thanks in advance. I’m not sure what model or style this is.
> 
> Serial Number: 32F1GJSW3B
> Seller: len2017
> 
> 
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/178815322



It's authentic.


----------



## Aysha11

Aysha11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this authentic bag?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michae...rentrq:824d333b1640ab1d08ca5301ffefd43b|iid:1



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Alo1180

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


 Thank you for your help


----------



## Miuniken

Hi.. 
just want to make sure if this bag is authentic..

Thank you


----------



## Jessyvette

My fiancé just got me this purse for my birthday. He bought it on amazon, just wanna make sure it’s authentic, first time using this site, not sure if I input all the information I needed to put, thanks in advance !


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi..
> just want to make sure if this bag is authentic..
> 
> Thank you


It's authentic.  Enjoy your Ava.


----------



## cdtracing

Jessyvette said:


> My fiancé just got me this purse for my birthday. He bought it on amazon, just wanna make sure it’s authentic, first time using this site, not sure if I input all the information I needed to put, thanks in advance !


It's good. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## themamalife

cdtracing said:


> True that!!



Here is my bag! Let me know if there’s anything else you need.


----------



## themamalife

Wait here’s more.. it didn’t attach all.


----------



## cdtracing

themamalife said:


> Wait here’s more.. it didn’t attach all.


It good.  And a beautiful color too.  I have one in Dark Dune.  It's a great neutral color.


----------



## Miuniken

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your Ava.





Yeaaay... thank you for your


----------



## themamalife

cdtracing said:


> It good.  And a beautiful color too.  I have one in Dark Dune.  It's a great neutral color.



Eeeek thanks so much!


----------



## themamalife

cdtracing said:


> It good.  And a beautiful color too.  I have one in Dark Dune.  It's a great neutral color.



Oh I also had one more question - Is this the older DD color or a newer DD color?


----------



## cdtracing

themamalife said:


> Oh I also had one more question - Is this the older DD color or a newer DD color?


From the pictures, it looks like the older DD shade.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate? Not very knowledgeable about MK.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-leather-miranda-tote-22


----------



## cdtracing

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate? Not very knowledgeable about MK.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/michael-kors-leather-miranda-tote-22


It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag, I enjoy mine.


----------



## alinelin

Hi. Is this authentic handbag?


----------



## LilMissCutie

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your bag, I enjoy mine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

alinelin said:


> Hi. Is this authentic handbag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138021
> View attachment 4138024
> View attachment 4138025
> View attachment 4138026
> View attachment 4138027
> View attachment 4138028
> View attachment 4138029
> View attachment 4138030
> View attachment 4138031
> View attachment 4138032


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## alinelin

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Aysha11

Hi is this medium selma messenger authentic?


----------



## Aysha11

This bag’s interior looks different. Is it authentic?

Michael Kors Selma navy blue for https://sg.carousell.com/p/176434979


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> View attachment 4139392
> View attachment 4139393
> View attachment 4139394
> View attachment 4139395
> 
> 
> Hi is this medium selma messenger authentic?


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> This bag’s interior looks different. Is it authentic?
> 
> Michael Kors Selma navy blue for https://sg.carousell.com/p/176434979


The listing only has 2 pics &  I would need to see pics of the heat stamp, interior stitching, interior tag & stamped hardware to make a determination.  MK has different linings depending on when the bag was made.


----------



## Katherine2020

Good afternoon! Would you mind taking a look at this wallet please? It came along with a boxlot of vintage Coach that I purchased at a local auction.
Zip around, full size wallet, missing wrist strap. Approximately 8" long, 4" wide.
Photos are mine. I know zero about MK bags, but found very few identical wallets in my research. The interior stamp seems a little wonky maybe, but saffiano always throws me off. I'll appreciate any comments.
Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Katherine2020 said:


> Good afternoon! Would you mind taking a look at this wallet please? It came along with a boxlot of vintage Coach that I purchased at a local auction.
> Zip around, full size wallet, missing wrist strap. Approximately 8" long, 4" wide.
> Photos are mine. I know zero about MK bags, but found very few identical wallets in my research. The interior stamp seems a little wonky maybe, but saffiano always throws me off. I'll appreciate any comments.
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4141829
> View attachment 4141830
> View attachment 4141831
> View attachment 4141832
> View attachment 4141833
> View attachment 4141834
> View attachment 4141835
> View attachment 4141836


It's authentic.  It's about 9 yrs old.


----------



## Katherine2020

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's about 9 yrs old.


Thanks cdtracing! Any idea what color it might be? I know there are likely many different reds. I'd like to search for a wrist strap. I saw one on eBay that the seller called Dark Sangria, and although the photo looked close, the name sounds like it would be closer to a wine color.
Thanks again, I appreciate your time!


----------



## cdtracing

Katherine2020 said:


> Thanks cdtracing! Any idea what color it might be? I know there are likely many different reds. I'd like to search for a wrist strap. I saw one on eBay that the seller called Dark Sangria, and although the photo looked close, the name sounds like it would be closer to a wine color.
> Thanks again, I appreciate your time!


I don't think it's Sangria.  You can check the color comparison thread to see if there are comparison colors that look like the same color or you can ask if anyone knows the shade of red it is.  I'll try to find out what possible color it is.  Red shows differently on different computers.


----------



## Katherine2020

cdtracing said:


> I don't think it's Sangria.  You can check the color comparison thread to see if there are comparison colors that look like the same color or you can ask if anyone knows the shade of red it is.  I'll try to find out what possible color it is.  Red shows differently on different computers.


I agree, red is awful to match, and looks different in photos. When I looked at that same eBay strap on my desktop today, it looked orange. I'll keep digging, but will likely settle for a black one. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Mcgrawfan38

Hi. I was wondering if you can authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset Backpack? 
EBay item # 352411164072
Seller bocameline
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors...rentrq:ddf5014c1640ac19bce21e31fff3340a|iid:1
Thank you for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

Mcgrawfan38 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if you can authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset Backpack?
> EBay item # 352411164072
> Seller bocameline
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Backpack-Brown-Monogram/352411164072?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=53040&meid=bb74a5d361f14841a0659993f5abf0cc&pid=100678&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=153114296373&itm=352411164072&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:4608f225-91f0-11e8-95e7-74dbd180913d|parentrq:ddf5014c1640ac19bce21e31fff3340a|iid:1
> Thank you for your time.


I don't see any red flags.  I believe it's authentic.


----------



## Mcgrawfan38

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags.  I believe it's authentic.


Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mcgrawfan38

Hello. I was wondering if you can authenticate this Michael Kors Rhea Backpack 
EBay Item# 263831586162
Seller bmallicote
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors...rentrq:e15f6cea1640ad4b6dbae364fff00d8d|iid:1


----------



## Quartzite

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Top Zip Tote
Listing number: eBay item number: 153091031818
Seller: everkims
Link: EBay Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michae...m=153091031818&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
Comments: Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much! Please let me know if any other pictures are needed.


----------



## cdtracing

Mcgrawfan38 said:


> Hello. I was wondering if you can authenticate this Michael Kors Rhea Backpack
> EBay Item# 263831586162
> Seller bmallicote
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Rhea-Zip-Medium-Backpack-Brown-30H5GEZB1B/263831586162?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=53040&meid=ebf9385c85704db78f5ef0a394ab5f88&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=263831586162&itm=263831586162&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b311d858-9275-11e8-b7c8-74dbd1806ff4|parentrq:e15f6cea1640ad4b6dbae364fff00d8d|iid:1



Please post a picture of both sides of interior made in country tag & heat stamp.


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Medium Multifunction Top Zip Tote
> Listing number: eBay item number: 153091031818
> Seller: everkims
> Link: EBay Link https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Travel-Medium-Leather-Top-Zip-Tote-Bag-Purse-Denim/153091031818?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52885&meid=b594e51a6de24e619912934c9c3ea16b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=323265246940&itm=153091031818&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> Comments: Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much! Please let me know if any other pictures are needed.


It's good, Quartzite.  Pretty color.


----------



## Quartzite

cdtracing said:


> It's good, Quartzite.  Pretty color.


Thank you, @cdtracing!


----------



## venrandir

Hi, I would appreciate help authenticating a Jet Set Large Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote. I can provide more photos if needed. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

venrandir said:


> Hi, I would appreciate help authenticating a Jet Set Large Top-Zip Saffiano Leather Tote. I can provide more photos if needed. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4150339
> View attachment 4150341
> View attachment 4150342
> View attachment 4150343
> View attachment 4150344
> View attachment 4150348
> View attachment 4150353
> View attachment 4150354
> View attachment 4150355
> View attachment 4150356



It's all good.  Enjoy  your new bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

I just purchased an MK Collins bag from NR for a birthday gift.  Do you think this particular model was replicated?

Also have the same question about the Whitney bag.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Miso Fine said:


> I just purchased an MK Collins bag from NR for a birthday gift.  Do you think this particular model was replicated?
> 
> Also have the same question about the Whitney bag.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Authentications requires pictures of the bag in question.  Counterfeiter replicate a variety of different styles from all designers.


----------



## Luv n bags

cdtracing said:


> Authentications requires pictures of the bag in question.  Counterfeiter replicate a variety of different styles from all designers.



Ok, thank you.  I will post when I get home.


----------



## Miuniken

Hi, 
I just want to double check is this authentic or no..
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi,
> I just want to double check is this authentic or no..
> Thank you


Looks good.  Enjoy!


----------



## wildwoodflower

Hi
Can you please help me with this bag ? Is it authentic or not ?
Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

wildwoodflower said:


> Hi
> Can you please help me with this bag ? Is it authentic or not ?
> Thanks


It's good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Khasan K

Hello!

I bought the purse in the pictures below for my mom this week from Amazon. I would greatly appreciate it if you could tell me whether it's an authentic purse. 












Thank you for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Khasan K said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought the purse in the pictures below for my mom this week from Amazon. I would greatly appreciate it if you could tell me whether it's an authentic purse.
> View attachment 4157364
> View attachment 4157365
> View attachment 4157366
> View attachment 4157367
> View attachment 4157368
> View attachment 4157369
> View attachment 4157370
> View attachment 4157371
> View attachment 4157372
> View attachment 4157373
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It's good.  I hope your Mom enjoys it!


----------



## Alaska

Please let me know how this looks. I've never bought an MK or from Poshmark before.
Link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-GO...ICHAEL-KOR-SELMA-BAG-5ac75b248af1c54497a55c7b


----------



## cdtracing

Alaska said:


> Please let me know how this looks. I've never bought an MK or from Poshmark before.
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-GO...ICHAEL-KOR-SELMA-BAG-5ac75b248af1c54497a55c7b
> 
> View attachment 4159078
> 
> View attachment 4159079
> View attachment 4159080



Looks good.


----------



## Raffie

Hi, hoping everything is well. Kindly authenticate this. A colleague went to US and sold this bag to me when she came back. God a little doubt especially with some of its hardwares. Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Raffie said:


> Hi, hoping everything is well. Kindly authenticate this. A colleague went to US and sold this bag to me when she came back. God a little doubt especially with some of its hardwares. Thank you in advance!



No worries. It's good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Raffie

Thanks so much! Such a relief!!


----------



## DEARQ

Can you please help me with this bag? 
My friend bought it at the end of 2017 in Johor Premium Outlet Malaysia. When i checked the tag code number inside the bag is different with code number in price tag. 
Is it fake?


----------



## cdtracing

DEARQ said:


> View attachment 4162579
> View attachment 4162580
> View attachment 4162581
> View attachment 4162582
> View attachment 4162578
> View attachment 4162577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me with this bag?
> My friend bought it at the end of 2017 in Johor Premium Outlet Malaysia. When i checked the tag code number inside the bag is different with code number in price tag.
> Is it fake?



The style numbers are wrong. The one on the retail tag does not appear to be an MK style number because it does not pull up,  The style number on the interior tag pulls up a different style bag.  Also, how can someone purchase a bag made in 2018 in 2017?  There are too many red flags for me to say this is genuine. Sorry.


----------



## Mlovesm

can you please help me find out if the bag I purchased is real. It’s a gift and I don’t want to give a knock off.


----------



## Mlovesm

Some more pictures


----------



## Mlovesm

Help!


----------



## Ashjd97

Hi, would anybody be able to tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance x


----------



## cdtracing

Ashjd97 said:


> Hi, would anybody be able to tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance x



It's authentic.  Enjoy your new mini Selma.


----------



## Ashjd97

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your new mini Selma.


Thank you so much x


----------



## cdtracing

Just to let everyone know, I will be out of town with no internet.  I will not be available for evaluations til Wednesday.  Thanks.


----------



## Aysha11

Hi

Is this authentic?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323406546397


----------



## hhka

Hi, Is this bag authentic?


----------



## boracay09

Hi Authenticators!

Would someone mind taking a look at this bag for me:

Item: Blue GENUINE FAUX LEATHER Cross Body
Item no: 263884639843
Seller: r7colours
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Blue-GENUINE-FAUX-LEATHER-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag/263884639843?hash=item3d70c00e63:g:SEgAAOSwZk1bdqUG&LH_Auction=1

Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323406546397


The listing is showing sold but yes, it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

hhka said:


> Hi, Is this bag authentic?
> View attachment 4170345
> View attachment 4170346
> View attachment 4170347
> View attachment 4170348
> View attachment 4170349
> View attachment 4170350
> View attachment 4170351
> View attachment 4170352


It's authentic!


----------



## cdtracing

boracay09 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Would someone mind taking a look at this bag for me:
> 
> Item: Blue GENUINE FAUX LEATHER Cross Body
> Item no: 263884639843
> Seller: r7colours
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Blue-GENUINE-FAUX-LEATHER-Cross-Body-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag/263884639843?hash=item3d70c00e63:g:SEgAAOSwZk1bdqUG&LH_Auction=1
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4170588
> View attachment 4170588
> View attachment 4170589
> View attachment 4170590
> View attachment 4170591
> View attachment 4170592
> View attachment 4170593
> View attachment 4170594
> View attachment 4170589
> View attachment 4170590
> View attachment 4170591
> View attachment 4170592
> View attachment 4170593
> View attachment 4170594


Sorry, but this is FAKE, FAKE, FAKE!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Mlovesm said:


> Some more pictures


I'm so sorry to have missed this.  Yes, it is authentic so no worries about giving it as a gift.


----------



## boracay09

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, but this is FAKE, FAKE, FAKE!!!



Thank you so much for your time and for saving me money   super appreciate it!


----------



## parasiteeve9

Hi
Is this bag Authentic
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAE...HER/292687369143?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
I've seen a lot of sellers on eBay selling this bag and they have good seller ratings.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...-Bag-in-Navy-Leather-MSRP-348-00/142914784225


----------



## cdtracing

parasiteeve9 said:


> Hi
> Is this bag Authentic
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAE...HER/292687369143?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> I've seen a lot of sellers on eBay selling this bag and they have good seller ratings.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...-Bag-in-Navy-Leather-MSRP-348-00/142914784225



While I would like to see the interior tag of both bags before I say 100%, both bags appear to the authentic.


----------



## parasiteeve9

Here is a pic of the inside tag



Thankyou


----------



## cdtracing

parasiteeve9 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside tag
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou


It's authentic.


----------



## parasiteeve9

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thankyou


----------



## boracay09

Hi Authenticators,

Would someone please take a quick look at these two for me?

Item: Michael Kors Riley Large Leather Satchel Handbag
Item no: 123319364338
Seller: shal_oz
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Riley-Large-Leather-Satchel-Handbag/123319364338

Item: Michael Kors Bag Khaki
Item no: 283112007796
Seller: mickjen12
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-Khaki/283112007796

Thank you in advance


----------



## Quartzite

boracay09 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Bag Khaki
> Item no: 283112007796
> Seller: mickjen12
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-Khaki/283112007796
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm not an authenticator, but I wanted to ask which bag is being sold in this listing? The stock image, product information and provided style number don't match the pictures of the bag being sold.


----------



## boracay09

Quartzite said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but I wanted to ask which bag is being sold in this listing? The stock image, product information and provided style number don't match the pictures of the bag being sold.



Wow can't believe I didn't notice any of that. That looks way to dodgy to bother with! Thanks for noticing that


----------



## cdtracing

boracay09 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Would someone please take a quick look at these two for me?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Riley Large Leather Satchel Handbag
> Item no: 123319364338
> Seller: shal_oz
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Riley-Large-Leather-Satchel-Handbag/123319364338
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Bag Khaki
> Item no: 283112007796
> Seller: mickjen12
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-Khaki/283112007796
> 
> Thank you in advance





Quartzite said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but I wanted to ask which bag is being sold in this listing? The stock image, product information and provided style number don't match the pictures of the bag being sold.



Neither of the listings have enough pictures to make a determination.  I agree with Quartzite's sharp eye....the color in the picture does not match the color stated in the second listing so it's questionable which bag is being sold.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Hey guys

I haven’t been on this site for a few years but have  still been expanding my MK collection. I just recently bought a Merlot Selma Medium Messenger and wondered if you could authenticate it for me. I’m 98% sure it is it’s just a bit of the stitching looks a little bit of a different colour(orangey).

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

BowSatchelLover said:


> View attachment 4177894
> View attachment 4177896
> View attachment 4177888
> View attachment 4177889
> View attachment 4177890
> View attachment 4177891
> View attachment 4177892
> View attachment 4177893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I haven’t been on this site for a few years but have  still been expanding my MK collection. I just recently bought a Merlot Selma Medium Messenger and wondered if you could authenticate it for me. I’m 98% sure it is it’s just a bit of the stitching looks a little bit of a different colour(orangey).
> 
> Thank you


No worries, It's authentic. Merlot is such a great color!


----------



## BowSatchelLover

cdtracing said:


> No worries, It's authentic. Merlot is such a great color!


Thank you


----------



## CoffeeAndCig

Good day!


----------



## CoffeeAndCig

Good day!

I just received my wallet today. I ordered it from FarFetch. I was sure that it was authentic but then after reading some reviews regarding Farfetch and its partner boutiques, I now have some doubts. Please help! Here are the details of the wallet:

*ITEM:* Michael Kors Harrison Coin Zip Wallet (Black)
*SERIAL NUMBER:* 39S6LHRZ2L
*LINK:* https://www.farfetch.com/ae/shopping/men/michael-kors-collection-logo-zip-wallet-item-12402438.aspx
*SELLER:* Tessabit (via FarFetch)
*WHO TOOK THE PICTURES:* I took them. It was really hard to take full pictures of the tag, especially the QR code, since the space was really small. Here are the details, though:

M-1711 S18
MADE IN THAILAND
39S6LHRZ2L
001
MICHAEL KORS


----------



## cdtracing

CoffeeAndCig said:


> Good day!
> 
> I just received my wallet today. I ordered it from FarFetch. I was sure that it was authentic but then after reading some reviews regarding Farfetch and its partner boutiques, I now have some doubts. Please help! Here are the details of the wallet:
> 
> *ITEM:* Michael Kors Harrison Coin Zip Wallet (Black)
> *SERIAL NUMBER:* 39S6LHRZ2L
> *LINK:* https://www.farfetch.com/ae/shopping/men/michael-kors-collection-logo-zip-wallet-item-12402438.aspx
> *SELLER:* Tessabit (via FarFetch)
> *WHO TOOK THE PICTURES:* I took them. It was really hard to take full pictures of the tag, especially the QR code, since the space was really small. Here are the details, though:
> 
> M-1711 S18
> MADE IN THAILAND
> 39S6LHRZ2L
> 001
> MICHAEL KORS



I don't see any red flags. I believe this is authentic. enjoy!


----------



## CoffeeAndCig

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags. I believe this is authentic. enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## alynu

Hello,  I bought this bag on eBay. The letter "L" looks strange. Is this bag authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

alynu said:


> Hello,  I bought this bag on eBay. The letter "L" looks strange. Is this bag authentic?
> View attachment 4183191
> View attachment 4183192
> View attachment 4183193
> View attachment 4183194
> View attachment 4183195
> View attachment 4183196
> 
> View attachment 4183199
> View attachment 4183200
> View attachment 4183201
> View attachment 4183202


It checks out. It's authentic.


----------



## viktoriya rusanova

Hi, I have an issue with item I sold on eBay. It was purchased around 3 years ago in USA,maybe even 3 years and 1-2 months ago, I do not have the receipt for it which ends up being the main issue. I will highly appreciate help in this matter (authenticity code is BMK-1305F)


----------



## cdtracing

viktoriya rusanova said:


> Hi, I have an issue with item I sold on eBay. It was purchased around 3 years ago in USA,maybe even 3 years and 1-2 months ago, I do not have the receipt for it which ends up being the main issue. I will highly appreciate help in this matter (authenticity code is BMK-1305F)



It's authentic.  Ebay does not accept tPF opinions in their disputes.


----------



## Rosario62

Please can some one help me to identify this bag,  Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

More pictures are needed to authenticate this.


----------



## viktoriya rusanova

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Ebay does not accept tPF opinions in their disputes.


Thank you


----------



## Pursey_Galor

Hello! I have searched everywhere for a bag similar to mine, but no luck. I bought at TJMaxx for $99. This is my first MK, but I want it to be authentic and honestly....I would lik it to be a good deal and not a “cheap” version!  It has the black tag inside, which I read somewhere might mean it is a cheaper version? Would love to know this, when it was made and if it’s truly worth the $99 or if I should return and keep saving for “boutique”.  It also says it is leather, but it is so stiff and plasticky feeling...

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Pursey_Galor

all7s said:


> It's an outlet bag (the lining), but I'm not familiar with any outlet styles.
> 
> I think it looks like a nice roomy tote (i like that roomy bottom) and your photo of the leather detail is beautiful. I think that finish to the leather will help it stay structured longer. It you are wanting a bag to slouch, this leather most likely wont slouch in that natural manner. The leather will eventually distort if the bag is often improperly overloaded. So if this is to be a tote to carry clothes, it will last a long time looking this way. If it is to carry your laptop, it won't.
> 
> I am not sure of the size, but it looks like good value for $100. But it's maybe not the most incredible deal ever. Check department stores, TJ Maxx has been getting a lot of outlet MK and Kate Spade.
> 
> It sounds like you arent in love with the bag and it isnt the type of smooshy leather you were wanting. Sometimes part of the fun of a bag can be the search. Good luck!


Thank you! I do love the tote, just not sure if the quality is as good -if it will hold up as well...with it being an outlet bag?


----------



## cdtracing

@Pursey_Galor  It's authentic, made for the outlets, & made the beginning of the 2nd quarter of this year.  It's a medium according to the style number & original retail was $248.  $99 makes this a bargain.  With proper care, this bag should last for several years.


----------



## Kristyna_F

Hello, i have been wondering if this wallet is authentic. The “A” is not very straight, so I have doubts. The tag inside the wallet cant be photographed much better, but I can write down what is on the tag. Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## Kristyna_F

On the tag is probably:
?1611(I am not sure with this one, maybe I-?)     S17
Made in China
32T3STVE3L
001
Michael Kors


----------



## cdtracing

Kristyna_F said:


> Hello, i have been wondering if this wallet is authentic. The “A” is not very straight, so I have doubts. The tag inside the wallet cant be photographed much better, but I can write down what is on the tag. Thank you and have a nice day!


It's good. No worries.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kristyna_F

cdtracing said:


> It's good. No worries.  Enjoy.


Thank you so much for quick and positive answer. Have a nice day!


----------



## 46VR

Hi. I'm having a little bit of difficulty navigating this forum, so my apologies if this information is posted elsewhere. I recently purchased this Michael Kors large Selma in black off of Ebay. Everything seems authentic based on everything I've found online and based on comparison with my other MK bags (zippers, logos, stitching, hardware, country/model number/color code tag...), except for this interior heat stamp. None of my many other MK bags have this and I haven't found any bags online that have this. Also, the bag arrived with an odd, very strong chemical smell. Thanks.


----------



## 46VR

46VR said:


> Hi. I'm having a little bit of difficulty navigating this forum, so my apologies if this information is posted elsewhere. I recently purchased this Michael Kors large Selma in black off of Ebay. Everything seems authentic based on everything I've found online and based on comparison with my other MK bags (zippers, logos, stitching, hardware, country/model number/color code tag...), except for this interior heat stamp. None of my many other MK bags have this and I haven't found any bags online that have this. Also, the bag arrived with an odd, very strong chemical smell. Thanks.


Never mind, it looks like you authenticated a bag with a heat stamp like this before. I'm not sure what's up with the smell though. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

46VR said:


> Hi. I'm having a little bit of difficulty navigating this forum, so my apologies if this information is posted elsewhere. I recently purchased this Michael Kors large Selma in black off of Ebay. Everything seems authentic based on everything I've found online and based on comparison with my other MK bags (zippers, logos, stitching, hardware, country/model number/color code tag...), except for this interior heat stamp. None of my many other MK bags have this and I haven't found any bags online that have this. Also, the bag arrived with an odd, very strong chemical smell. Thanks.


MK did do some heat stamps like this but I would need to see more pics of the actual bag in order to evaluate it.


----------



## Faryal Tahir

Hi ladies, 

This is my first time to post here. I am planning to order this bag from Amazon and seller: ShopHydra. Can you please tell me if this is authentic bag from MK.
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSE1RZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1P46OLRIJ2AVT&psc=1
Michael Korrs Selma Medium messenger bag in GOLD tone( BLACK)
Model # 30T3GLMM2L

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Faryal Tahir said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first time to post here. I am planning to order this bag from Amazon and seller: ShopHydra. Can you please tell me if this is authentic bag from MK.
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSE1RZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1P46OLRIJ2AVT&psc=1
> Michael Korrs Selma Medium messenger bag in GOLD tone( BLACK)
> Model # 30T3GLMM2L
> 
> Thanks


It's very difficult to evaluate from stock pictures & not from pics of the actual bag.  Can you contact the actual seller & see if they can send you pics of the actual bag, especially interior pics? If not, you can purchase the bag & post pics of the bag when you receive it.  If it's not authentic, you can return it.


----------



## Faryal Tahir

cdtracing said:


> It's very difficult to evaluate from stock pictures & not from pics of the actual bag.  Can you contact the actual seller & see if they can send you pics of the actual bag, especially interior pics? If not, you can purchase the bag & post pics of the bag when you receive it.  If it's not authentic, you can return it.




Thanks alot for the reply. Sounds great to me.  I have ordered it since the seller told me that they dont have the pictures because its in Amazon warehouse. I guess I will wait and post pictures soon I have received it


----------



## Faryal Tahir

Can you please authenticate this bag I ordered from Amazon.  Pictures attached. 
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSE1RZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1P46OLRIJ2AVT&psc=1
Michael Korrs Selma Medium messenger bag in GOLD tone( BLACK)
Model # 30T3GLMM2L

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Faryal Tahir said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag I ordered from Amazon.  Pictures attached.
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BSE1RZY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1P46OLRIJ2AVT&psc=1
> Michael Korrs Selma Medium messenger bag in GOLD tone( BLACK)
> Model # 30T3GLMM2L
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4201134
> View attachment 4201133
> View attachment 4201134
> View attachment 4201135


It's good.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Faryal Tahir

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy your new bag.


This is so good to hear. Thank you so much


----------



## handbagsqueen

Hi everyone!

This is my first time posting on here. I hope that someone can help me authenticate this handbag!
	

		
			
		

		
	












I bought this Michael Kors Miranda handbag on eBay and I would like to know if it is authentic or not. Also, if anyone knows the actual size of this bag (it's listed as a Medium, but I think it's much smaller) and the actual model/style name, let me know. (Bag dimensions:  24cm Height x 30cm Width x 12cm Depth)


SERIAL NUMBER: 35H1GHMT7L
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Michael-kors-Collection-medium-Miranda-Bag/163269610281?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller: puknatdan
Who took the pictures: The eBay seller
History of the bag: Pre-owned and purchased in New York City 2 years ago for about $500 USD by the eBay seller.
Comments: What is the style name and size of the bag? Is it authentic?
My photos that I took after receiving the handbag are attached.

I very much appreciate your help in authenticating this bag!


----------



## cdtracing

handbagsqueen said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first time posting on here. I hope that someone can help me authenticate this handbag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204490
> View attachment 4204491
> View attachment 4204493
> View attachment 4204494
> View attachment 4204495
> View attachment 4204497
> View attachment 4204500
> View attachment 4204502
> View attachment 4204503
> View attachment 4204505
> 
> I bought this Michael Kors Miranda handbag on eBay and I would like to know if it is authentic or not. Also, if anyone knows the actual size of this bag (it's listed as a Medium, but I think it's much smaller) and the actual model/style name, let me know. (Bag dimensions:  24cm Height x 30cm Width x 12cm Depth)
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 35H1GHMT7L
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Michael-kors-Collection-medium-Miranda-Bag/163269610281?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller: puknatdan
> Who took the pictures: The eBay seller
> History of the bag: Pre-owned and purchased in New York City 2 years ago for about $500 USD by the eBay seller.
> Comments: What is the style name and size of the bag? Is it authentic?
> My photos that I took after receiving the handbag are attached.
> 
> I very much appreciate your help in authenticating this bag!



It's authentic.  I believe this is a small color block Miranda since this came with an adjustable shoulder strap.  Shoulder straps on Mirandas were reserved for the small & extra small sizes.


----------



## Avigaile Susana

*Item Name*: Michael Kors Fulton Flap Continental Wallet

*SERIAL NUMBER*: OD-1511
*Link* (if available): n/a
*Seller*: n/a
*Who took the pictures*: Me, camera with flash
*History of the bag*: Was given as a gift.
*Comments*: I've read a lot of authentication articles and everything in the wallet seems to be okay except for the tags inside (different from what I see). I have never had a designer bag or wallet in my life. I just want to seek help if this is authentic or not. I haven't used this since then as I am not the type of a person to have a wallet like this with me. I am planning to sell it to a friend (personal choice, the giver was someone I dearly liked back in the days but he cut the communication after giving this so I want to get rid of it instead in a beautiful way) but I want to make sure it is authenticated by sharp eyes. Thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

Avigaile Susana said:


> *Item Name*: Michael Kors Fulton Flap Continental Wallet
> 
> *SERIAL NUMBER*: OD-1511
> *Link* (if available): n/a
> *Seller*: n/a
> *Who took the pictures*: Me, camera with flash
> *History of the bag*: Was given as a gift.
> *Comments*: I've read a lot of authentication articles and everything in the wallet seems to be okay except for the tags inside (different from what I see). I have never had a designer bag or wallet in my life. I just want to seek help if this is authentic or not. I haven't used this since then as I am not the type of a person to have a wallet like this with me. I am planning to sell it to a friend (personal choice, the giver was someone I dearly liked back in the days but he cut the communication after giving this so I want to get rid of it instead in a beautiful way) but I want to make sure it is authenticated by sharp eyes. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4204753
> View attachment 4204754
> View attachment 4204755
> View attachment 4204756
> View attachment 4204757
> View attachment 4204758
> View attachment 4204759
> View attachment 4204760
> View attachment 4204761
> View attachment 4204762



It's authentic.  It's from the outlet.


----------



## Avigaile Susana

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's from the outlet.


Thank you very much!


----------



## handbagsqueen

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  I believe this is a small color block Miranda since this came with an adjustable shoulder strap.  Shoulder straps on Mirandas were reserved for the small & extra small sizes.


Thank you so much!! That's really helpful.


----------



## againstandforward

Hi, guys, could you please authenticate this Michael Kors?


----------



## againstandforward

I believe it is a Jet Set Tote, bought it from a thrift store.


----------



## cdtracing

againstandforward said:


> Hi, guys, could you please authenticate this Michael Kors?


Looks good.  No red flags.  Enjoy!


----------



## Marissa Padilla

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


----------



## cdtracing

Do you have an evaluation request?


----------



## Marissa Padilla

Serial Number: 35T8GTVT96
Link: https://gabysbags.com/products/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-large-drawstring-tote-black
Seller: Gaby’s bags 
Who took me pictures: Me 
History of the bag: NWT
Comments: I purchased this bag on Poshmark and I would like to know if it is authentic because I only have 3 days to get a refund if not


----------



## Marissa Padilla

cdtracing said:


> Do you have an evaluation request?


yes sir.


----------



## cdtracing

Marissa Padilla said:


> View attachment 4214798
> View attachment 4214799
> View attachment 4214796
> View attachment 4214789
> View attachment 4214789
> View attachment 4214791
> View attachment 4214794
> View attachment 4214795
> View attachment 4214796
> View attachment 4214788
> View attachment 4214788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number: 35T8GTVT96
> Link: https://gabysbags.com/products/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-large-drawstring-tote-black
> Seller: Gaby’s bags
> Who took me pictures: Me
> History of the bag: NWT
> Comments: I purchased this bag on Poshmark and I would like to know if it is authentic because I only have 3 days to get a refund if not


Is the hang tag logo articulated in 2 pieces or is it one solid logo?


----------



## Marissa Padilla

It is in 2 pieces!


----------



## Marissa Padilla

cdtracing said:


> Is the hang tag logo articulated in 2 pieces or is it one solid logo?


It’s in 2 pieces!


----------



## cdtracing

Marissa Padilla said:


> View attachment 4214798
> View attachment 4214799
> View attachment 4214796
> View attachment 4214789
> View attachment 4214789
> View attachment 4214791
> View attachment 4214794
> View attachment 4214795
> View attachment 4214796
> View attachment 4214788
> View attachment 4214788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number: 35T8GTVT96
> Link: https://gabysbags.com/products/michael-kors-jet-set-travel-large-drawstring-tote-black
> Seller: Gaby’s bags
> Who took me pictures: Me
> History of the bag: NWT
> Comments: I purchased this bag on Poshmark and I would like to know if it is authentic because I only have 3 days to get a refund if not


It's good.  I don't see any red flags,


----------



## Anna.

Dear all, can you help me identify my new bag. Since it is the first time i bought branded bag, i don't know how to identify or check its authentication. I see the stich kinda strange and messy and i am not sure it is fake or genuine. Please help. Many many thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Anna. said:


> Dear all, can you help me identify my new bag. Since it is the first time i bought branded bag, i don't know how to identify or check its authentication. I see the stich kinda strange and messy and i am not sure it is fake or genuine. Please help. Many many thanks.


It's authentic.


----------



## Anna.

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Many thanks..  so happy~ ^^ have a nice day!


----------



## smcc

Item: Michael Kors Men's Leather Messenger Crossbody Bag Odin Black
Number: 232951197511
Seller: caninekopz
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232951197511

Please authenticate, many thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

smcc said:


> Item: Michael Kors Men's Leather Messenger Crossbody Bag Odin Black
> Number: 232951197511
> Seller: caninekopz
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232951197511
> 
> Please authenticate, many thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## Nur Huda

Hi, could you please authenticate this? Many thanks! 

Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Small 
Seller: Carousell Seller (Sorry, I have deleted the account) 
Comments: I bought this bag second hand a long time ago and just got to know of this site which is super useful. I really appreciate what you are doing on this site.


----------



## Nur Huda

Hi could you help me authenticate this? 


Item: Michael Kors Mercer 
Seller: brandedstuff4less
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/3-days-s...andedstuff4less/?query=mercer&ref_sId=9028482
Comments: I bought this a year ago. Would like to find out if it is authentic. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Nur Huda said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate this?
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Mercer
> Seller: brandedstuff4less
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/3-days-sale-michael-kors-mercer-medium-large-bag-102103248/?ref=profile&ref_query=mercer&ref_referrer=/brandedstuff4less/?query=mercer&ref_sId=9028482
> Comments: I bought this a year ago. Would like to find out if it is authentic. Many thanks in advance!


It's authentic.


----------



## anton mahendra affendi

Hi, i just wondering does anyone can give an information about my bag...is it authentic or not


----------



## anton mahendra affendi

Is it authentic


----------



## cdtracing

anton mahendra affendi said:


> Is it authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231795
> View attachment 4231796
> View attachment 4231801
> View attachment 4231803
> View attachment 4231805


Could you post a clear readable picture of the made in tag?


----------



## anton mahendra affendi

cdtracing said:


> Could you post a clear readable picture of the made in tag?


This bag made from china


----------



## cdtracing

anton mahendra affendi said:


> This bag made from china
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232380


It's authentic.


----------



## anton mahendra affendi

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you for your consideration


----------



## cdtracing

anton mahendra affendi said:


> Thank you for your consideration


It's the Selma Grommet.


----------



## Crynzel

Hi, please help me authenticate this michael kors Anita. Thanks.

Serial#: 35s7ga8L7b
Seller:tingathy
Link: http://carousell.com/tingathy/
Comments: I am planning to buy this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this michael kors Anita. Thanks.
> 
> Serial#: 35s7ga8L7b
> Seller:tingathy
> Link: http://carousell.com/tingathy/
> Comments: I am planning to buy this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4236158
> View attachment 4236160
> View attachment 4236162
> View attachment 4236164
> View attachment 4236165
> View attachment 4236169


It's good.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Crynzel

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy!!


 Hi, what it’s good? Not sure?


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel said:


> Hi, what it’s good? Not sure?


It's authentic. No worries.


----------



## Nur Huda

Nur Huda said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Small
> Seller: Carousell Seller (Sorry, I have deleted the account)
> Comments: I bought this bag second hand a long time ago and just got to know of this site which is super useful. I really appreciate what you are doing on this site.


Hi, anyone can help me to authenticate this MK bag pls? 

It is quite an old model though.


----------



## Crynzel

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. No worries.


Thanks so much


----------



## cdtracing

Nur Huda said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Hamilton Small
> Seller: Carousell Seller (Sorry, I have deleted the account)
> Comments: I bought this bag second hand a long time ago and just got to know of this site which is super useful. I really appreciate what you are doing on this site.


Sorry I missed this.  It's authentic.


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Hi. I hope you could authenticate this item. I bought it at a thrift shop here in our country. i am clueless as to what design this is.. I also need help in where I could find the serial number.. sorry this is my first MK bag and I am hoping that this is authentic. Any input would be highly appreciated. Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Noelle marie rodriguez said:


> Hi. I hope you could authenticate this item. I bought it at a thrift shop here in our country. i am clueless as to what design this is.. I also need help in where I could find the serial number.. sorry this is my first MK bag and I am hoping that this is authentic. Any input would be highly appreciated. Thank you so much


It's authentic.  It's the MK Studio Mercer Satchel in pebble leather. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Bindies

Hi can you please Authenticate my MK bag...it's an older version which I believe to made from python leather. The leather is of excellent quality. There are no tags inside the bag.
It's a crossbody but don't have the model details which is a shame. 
It was gifted to me sometime ago and I do believe it's authenticate but would appreciate your views.
Style: Crossbody 
Model: Unknown 
Link : I own the bag


----------



## cdtracing

Bindies said:


> Hi can you please Authenticate my MK bag...it's an older version which I believe to made from python leather. The leather is of excellent quality. There are no tags inside the bag.
> It's a crossbody but don't have the model details which is a shame.
> It was gifted to me sometime ago and I do believe it's authenticate but would appreciate your views.
> Model: Unknown
> Link : I own the bag


It's authentic.  It's the Sloan crossbody in Python embossed leather, not Python skin.


----------



## Bindies

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's the Sloan crossbody in Python embossed leather, not Python skin.


Thank you so much


----------



## ja-nellie

HEY GUYS!!  I  AM WONDERING IF SOMEONE CAN LET ME KNOW IT THIS BAG IS REAL OR MAY BE REAL OR JUST A REALLY GOOD REPLICA. 
STLYE  # 38H7XTVM3L
SKU # 191935045164

NAME OF BAG IS JET SET TRAVEL LG MESSENGER LEATHER (BLACK)


----------



## cdtracing

ja-nellie said:


> View attachment 4248529
> View attachment 4248530
> View attachment 4248531
> View attachment 4248533
> View attachment 4248534
> View attachment 4248535
> View attachment 4248536
> View attachment 4248537
> View attachment 4248538
> View attachment 4248539
> 
> HEY GUYS!!  I  AM WONDERING IF SOMEONE CAN LET ME KNOW IT THIS BAG IS REAL OR MAY BE REAL OR JUST A REALLY GOOD REPLICA.
> STLYE  # 38H7XTVM3L
> SKU # 191935045164
> 
> NAME OF BAG IS JET SET TRAVEL LG MESSENGER LEATHER (BLACK)


It's authentic.


----------



## Femmefatale13

Hello there, can you please authenticate this bag for me? And also I don’t know if this is a mini or medium selma. Your help will be very much appreciated ❤️



Item name: Michael Kors Selma Bag
Seller: bought this from Carousell- it’s a platform for selling used items
SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1411
Comments: the seller claim to have bought this in Reebonz a few years back. However, the logo looks abit off to me. And also all the hardware is in gold except for the zipper which seems to be faded to silver. Also, thank you for establishing such a helpful website!


----------



## cdtracing

Femmefatale13 said:


> Hello there, can you please authenticate this bag for me? And also I don’t know if this is a mini or medium selma. Your help will be very much appreciated ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Michael Kors Selma Bag
> Seller: bought this from Carousell- it’s a platform for selling used items
> SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1411
> Comments: the seller claim to have bought this in Reebonz a few years back. However, the logo looks abit off to me. And also all the hardware is in gold except for the zipper which seems to be faded to silver. Also, thank you for establishing such a helpful website!


It's authentic.  Looks to be a Selma mini/crossbody.


----------



## Femmefatale13

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Looks to be a Selma mini/crossbody.



Thank you so much! The “I” in the letter is slightly lower than the “M” though. Is it normal for a logo to not be perfectly aligned?


----------



## Femmefatale13

Femmefatale13 said:


> Thank you so much! The “I” in the letter is slightly lower than the “M” though. Is it normal for a logo to not be perfectly aligned?


Sorry, I meant to say the I is higher than the M.


----------



## maria darpa

Hi, could you please authenticate this? Many thanks!

Item: Michael Kors jet set Zip Around Continental Leather Wallet
Seller: geolady12
Link to Auction: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Mich...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 
Comments: FABULOUS GENUINE ITEM / GREAT GIFT RRP £135 
CONTAINS QR CODE ALONG WITH STYLE AND MANUFACTURING CODE
BOXED/ WRAPPED & PACKED
Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Femmefatale13 said:


> Sorry, I meant to say the I is higher than the M.


Yes, for some reason unbeknown to me, MK letters stamp that way.


----------



## cdtracing

maria darpa said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors jet set Zip Around Continental Leather Wallet
> Seller: geolady12
> Link to Auction: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Michael-Kors-jet-set-Zip-Around-Continental-Leather-Wallet/253544352507?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: FABULOUS GENUINE ITEM / GREAT GIFT RRP £135
> CONTAINS QR CODE ALONG WITH STYLE AND MANUFACTURING CODE
> BOXED/ WRAPPED & PACKED
> Thanks so much!


I would like to see close up of heat stamp & interior made in country tag.


----------



## Femmefatale13

cdtracing said:


> Yes, for some reason unbeknown to me, MK letters stamp that way.


I see. Thank you so much for your help cdtracing!


----------



## maria darpa

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see close up of heat stamp & interior made in country tag.


I've just asked for this, thanks a lot!


----------



## Femmefatale13

Hello there,
Can you tell based on these two photos of the bag is authentic? 

Item: Michael Kors Selma in Navy Blue


----------



## cdtracing

Femmefatale13 said:


> Hello there,
> Can you tell based on these two photos of the bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Selma in Navy Blue


I need to see clear pics of the heat stamp & the interior made in country tags.


----------



## Femmefatale13

cdtracing said:


> I need to see clear pics of the heat stamp & the interior made in country tags.


 
Here are the photos! I am just worried that it’s a well made replica. The seller said she bought it in 2015 online. There are so many good fakes nowadays!


----------



## cdtracing

Femmefatale13 said:


> Here are the photos! I am just worried that it’s a well made replica. The seller said she bought it in 2015 online. There are so many good fakes nowadays!


It's authentic.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Femmefatale13

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy!!


Thanks for your help cdtracing! X


----------



## kam_inlina

Can you please help me authenticate this bag. This is thrift store find. The bag really feels substantial but I am not sure if this is authentic or not. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

kam_inlina said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. This is thrift store find. The bag really feels substantial but I am not sure if this is authentic or not. Thank you!


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## kam_inlina

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you for authenticating. Do you know what style is this?


----------



## cdtracing

kam_inlina said:


> Thank you for authenticating. Do you know what style is this?


Off the top  of my  head, I don't remember the name.  It was made in 2013.


----------



## blackmagick

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this? Bought it used online and I only have few days to return it if it's fake.


----------



## cdtracing

blackmagick said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this? Bought it used online and I only have few days to return it if it's fake.


It's authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## blackmagick

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sb2

Hi, I am usually in the Coach forum but a friend gave me this jacket and I want to make sure it is authentic since I know not much of anything from Michael Kors. Since it came from a friend I have it and there is no auction site or anything. If someone can authenticate it for me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

sb2 said:


> View attachment 4266761
> View attachment 4266760
> View attachment 4266759
> View attachment 4266758
> View attachment 4266750
> View attachment 4266744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am usually in the Coach forum but a friend gave me this jacket and I want to make sure it is authentic since I know not much of anything from Michael Kors. Since it came from a friend I have it and there is no auction site or anything. If someone can authenticate it for me I would greatly appreciate it.


It looks good to me but I don't authenticate MK clothing as I don't feel like I know enough about them.  I stick to purses, wallets, ect.


----------



## sb2

cdtracing said:


> It looks good to me but I don't authenticate MK clothing as I don't feel like I know enough about them.  I stick to purses, wallets, ect.



Thank you for trying to help anyway


----------



## Katiamelia

Hi! I am new to this site but I've had a look around and have seen a few posts where people have said GabysBags on eBay always sells authentic MK bags. I bought a bag from her, and a bag from Fabologist on eBay as well. I can't find anything about that seller, and was just wondering if anyone knew anything about them. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Katiamelia said:


> Hi! I am new to this site but I've had a look around and have seen a few posts where people have said GabysBags on eBay always sells authentic MK bags. I bought a bag from her, and a bag from Fabologist on eBay as well. I can't find anything about that seller, and was just wondering if anyone knew anything about them. Thanks!


I am unfamiliar with those sellers.  It's always best to get a bag evaluated before you buy.


----------



## Katiamelia

cdtracing said:


> I am unfamiliar with those sellers.  It's always best to get a bag evaluated before you buy.



I know, I wish I had of known this site existed before I bought! Working on my 25 posts and then I will post some pictures and details of the purses


----------



## Katiamelia

Back with my 25 posts! These are the bags in question:

MK Selma Mini crossbody 

SERIAL NUMBER: 32H3GLMC1L
Seller: fabologist 
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: just got last week from eBay 
Comments: it was hard to get pictures of the inside of the bag as it is so tiny!


----------



## Katiamelia

MK Adele Mercer medium messenger 

SERIAL NUMBER: 35T8GAFM2L
Seller: GabysBags
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: just received from eBay 
Comments: I’ve noticed all other mercers don’t have he gold hardware attaching the straps to the bag. When I look up Adele mercer, they have it, but I can only find pictures of Adele mercers being sold on eBay. Was this actually a real style from MK? Or is it a knock off version of the mercer? 














Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Katiamelia said:


> MK Adele Mercer medium messenger
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 35T8GAFM2L
> Seller: GabysBags
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: just received from eBay
> Comments: I’ve noticed all other mercers don’t have he gold hardware attaching the straps to the bag. When I look up Adele mercer, they have it, but I can only find pictures of Adele mercers being sold on eBay. Was this actually a real style from MK? Or is it a knock off version of the mercer?
> 
> View attachment 4270040
> View attachment 4270042
> View attachment 4270043
> View attachment 4270044
> View attachment 4270045
> View attachment 4270046
> View attachment 4270047
> View attachment 4270049
> View attachment 4270050
> View attachment 4270051
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Both bags are authentic.  Everything looks correct.  The Adele has been sold in stores as well as on Amazon.


----------



## Katiamelia

cdtracing said:


> Both bags are authentic.  The Adele has been sold in stores as well as on Amazon.



Thank you so much! You just made my day


----------



## sdkitty

Hi
does this look authentic?
thanks
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...=item3d7a9b866e:g:3oUAAOSwFZZb8v-y:rk:21:pf:0


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> Hi
> does this look authentic?
> thanks
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...=item3d7a9b866e:g:3oUAAOSwFZZb8v-y:rk:21:pf:0


It looks good to me.  It's a sample bag that was used for trade/trunk shows.  Looks in good condition & well taken care of.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> It looks good to me.  It's a sample bag that was used for trade/trunk shows.  Looks in good condition & well taken care of.


thanks 
last thing I really need right now is another black bag but this one looks nice


----------



## mjespo

Hi, I bought this bag (Michael Kors Women's Jet Set Large Crossbody Bag) for my mother for Christmas and want to make sure it was authentic. If not, I can still return it and purchase it elsewhere. Thanks for your help!

Link (if available): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06W57P6JB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Seller: ShopHydra
Who took the pictures: Me


----------



## mjespo

I'm not sure why the last few images aren't working.They contain the tag info. 

One side says:
43CTF18S
HGMKNSJ
02249 (0 has a diagonal line).

The other side says:
PS-1808 B99
MADE IN PHILIPPINES
32S7SJSC7B
001
MICHAEL KORS


----------



## cdtracing

mjespo said:


> I'm not sure why the last few images aren't working.They contain the tag info.
> 
> One side says:
> 43CTF18S
> HGMKNSJ
> 02249 (0 has a diagonal line).
> 
> The other side says:
> PS-1808 B99
> MADE IN PHILIPPINES
> 32S7SJSC7B
> 001
> MICHAEL KORS


I believe this is authentic.  Hope your mom enjoys it.


----------



## mjespo

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic.  Hope your mom enjoys it.



Thank you very much. It makes me feel more at ease with the purchase. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## curtin_m

Hi would you help me to authenticate wallet from eBay. Posting on my iPhone, so no link

Item:100%GENUINE MICHAEL KORS STOCK LEATHER WALLET PURSE
Listing number:332913793254
Seller:thomawhitehil0
Link:
Comments:He supplied EAN:0190049703564
Thank you
Marzena


----------



## cdtracing

curtin_m said:


> Hi would you help me to authenticate wallet from eBay. Posting on my iPhone, so no link
> 
> Item:100%GENUINE MICHAEL KORS STOCK LEATHER WALLET PURSE
> Listing number:332913793254
> Seller:thomawhitehil0
> Link:
> Comments:He supplied EAN:0190049703564
> Thank you
> Marzena


I need to see the heat stamp , Interior lining, interior made in country tag.


----------



## curtin_m

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the heat stamp , Interior lining, interior made in country tag.


Thank for replying so quickly. I requested more photos, we will see what he comes back with


----------



## Miuniken

Hi minded to buy this, need second opinion is it authentic??

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi minded to buy this, need second opinion is it authentic??
> 
> Thank you


It's good.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kalysta

Hai all. I just bought this Mk purse but im not sure if it is authentic because of the wording is too near and have never seen this color before. Hope below pictures are enough to authentic. Thank you!!


----------



## curtin_m

curtin_m said:


> Thank for replying so quickly. I requested more photos, we will see what he comes back with


Hi,

Seller posted one more photo (attached), but I have already bought purse from John Lewis as most of the purses on ebay even sellers admitted were fake.

BIG Thank you for all the help!
Marzena


----------



## cdtracing

Kalysta said:


> Hai all. I just bought this Mk purse but im not sure if it is authentic because of the wording is too near and have never seen this color before. Hope below pictures are enough to authentic. Thank you!!


It's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

curtin_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seller posted one more photo (attached), but I have already bought purse from John Lewis as most of the purses on ebay even sellers admitted were fake.
> 
> BIG Thank you for all the help!
> Marzena


Can't rad that pic either....too small.  Glad you were able to find another one.


----------



## jamie2214

I just wish this was much more affordable. My gf loves them company and I was planning on getting something for her for Christmas. You guys really think it's worth the money?


----------



## cdtracing

jamie2214 said:


> I just wish this was much more affordable. My gf loves them company and I was planning on getting something for her for Christmas. You guys really think it's worth the money?


This  is the authentication thread for the purpose of authenticating MK purses, wallets, ect.  The is no picture of an MK item.


----------



## Kalysta

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Hi good morning. Thank you for your quick response! Glad to hear that ☺️ thanks again!


----------



## Milielle

Hello, i received this bag a few years earlier as a gift. I was trying to resell it as i no longer use big bags. But some buyers told me that it's fake since it has only production date tag inside. If it is indeed fake, i would remove the link and won't sell it.
Can you help me authenticate the bag? Would be very appreciated. 
Here's the link of the selma bag: https://id.carousell.com/p/repriced...&ref_referrer=/hazelhaze.id/&ref_sId=14486309
And production tag:


Let me know if you needed some more pics for the bag.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Milielle said:


> Hello, i received this bag a few years earlier as a gift. I was trying to resell it as i no longer use big bags. But some buyers told me that it's fake since it has only production date tag inside. If it is indeed fake, i would remove the link and won't sell it.
> Can you help me authenticate the bag? Would be very appreciated.
> Here's the link of the selma bag: https://id.carousell.com/p/repriced-michael-kors-selma-large-157505113/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/hazelhaze.id/&ref_sId=14486309
> And production tag:
> View attachment 4278425
> 
> Let me know if you needed some more pics for the bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The bag is authentic. It was manufactured in 2013.  The interior made in tag is correct for that year & for the age of the bag.  MK changed interior tags a couple of time during the period since this bag was manufactured & the present.


----------



## Milielle

cdtracing said:


> The bag is authentic. It was manufactured in 2013.  The interior made in tag is correct for that year & for the age of the bag.  MK changed interior tags a couple of time during the period since this bag was manufactured & the present.



Thank you! Really appreciate your help authenticating the bag. This helps a lot! Now i can sell it with ease.
I actually have a MK grayson bag that i wasn't sure if it's authentic, since i tried to google it up and wasn't able to find the one exactly like i have. It was an older bag and it has way thicker made in tag in it.
Link: https://id.carousell.com/p/michael-kors-black-grayson-202359456/

Note: picture size might be in lower quality, i posted up some in better quality below. And please don't mind the dust bag, it was added from my other MK bag, as grayson didn't come with it or maybe i lost it. 
The inside part of the bag was hard to take the picture with as it was in black. I had to use a flash to take it. Hopefully it's clear enough.

I'm sorry for the trouble, your reply will be very appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Milielle said:


> Thank you! Really appreciate your help authenticating the bag. This helps a lot! Now i can sell it with ease.
> I actually have a MK grayson bag that i wasn't sure if it's authentic, since i tried to google it up and wasn't able to find the one exactly like i have. It was an older bag and it has way thicker made in tag in it.
> Link: https://id.carousell.com/p/michael-kors-black-grayson-202359456/
> 
> Note: picture size might be in lower quality, i posted up some in better quality below. And please don't mind the dust bag, it was added from my other MK bag, as grayson didn't come with it or maybe i lost it.
> The inside part of the bag was hard to take the picture with as it was in black. I had to use a flash to take it. Hopefully it's clear enough.
> 
> I'm sorry for the trouble, your reply will be very appreciated!
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4280628
> View attachment 4280614
> View attachment 4280616
> 
> View attachment 4280622


This is also authentic.  It's a year older than the Selma & the made in country tag is correct for the time period the bag was manufactured.


----------



## ambermoon

This is a used mk Hamilton messenger bag. Comes with dustbag and carecard. Can anyone authenticate this for me? New here, would highly appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

ambermoon said:


> This is a used mk Hamilton messenger bag. Comes with dustbag and carecard. Can anyone authenticate this for me? New here, would highly appreciate it.


It's authentic,  Enjoy.


----------



## ambermoon

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic,  Enjoy.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Matteo2552

Hello , can anyone authenticate this michael kors selma for me ?
thank you very much
Buy on ebay , the look are so original , but i want a confirmed ... it is also normal that the stitching on the sides, to be clear where there is attached the label are purple? the circle in the picture anyway
And the code colors black print on internal label possible is 601 ? for post all photos i do two post sorry


----------



## Matteo2552

i post another photo


----------



## cdtracing

Matteo2552 said:


> i post another photo


I believe this is authentic.  I have no answer about the thread but everything looks correct.


----------



## Matteo2552

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic.  I have no answer about the thread but everything looks correct.


oh good , thank’s very much , sorry but what is thread?


----------



## Matteo2552

Matteo2552 said:


> oh good , thank’s very much , sorry but what is thread?


e normale che quelle cuciture che ho cerchiato in bianco siano viola ??


----------



## cdtracing

Matteo2552 said:


> oh good , thank’s very much , sorry but what is thread?


If I understand your original question about the thread/stitching on the seam, I have no answer to that.


----------



## Matteo2552

cdtracing said:


> If I understand your original question about the thread/stitching on the seam, I have no answer to that.


Ah ok good , after all, it seems all original? also has YKK zippers


----------



## Matteo2552

anyone can autentichate this michael kors selma for me ? 
i want buy on zalando , it’s secure ?
link : https://www.zalando.it/michael-michael-kors-selma-borsa-a-mano-black-mk151h0a1-q11.html


----------



## cdtracing

Matteo2552 said:


> anyone can autentichate this michael kors selma for me ?
> i want buy on zalando , it’s secure ?
> link : https://www.zalando.it/michael-michael-kors-selma-borsa-a-mano-black-mk151h0a1-q11.html


I need to see clear readable pictures of the heat stamp, both sides of interior made in country tag, interior lining.


----------



## seney

Hello, 
I was hoping to get this bag on eBay authenticated please.

Item:  Michael Kors Luggage/Brown Selma Medium Messenger Crossbody bag 
Listing number: 153312534704
Seller: nbargain2016
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1533125...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649&autorefresh=true
Comments:  Comes with Michael Kors dust bag and paper bag.   

Thank you and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## cdtracing

seney said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping to get this bag on eBay authenticated please.
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors Luggage/Brown Selma Medium Messenger Crossbody bag
> Listing number: 153312534704
> Seller: nbargain2016
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1533125...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649&autorefresh=true
> Comments:  Comes with Michael Kors dust bag and paper bag.
> 
> Thank you and have a Merry Christmas.


It's authentic.  Enjoy.  Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.


----------



## Watermelon317

Please authenticate this as I already won the bid on ebay and am second guessing if authentic. 
Item: 362514483464
Seller: central688-2007
Title: michael kors clutch wristlet pouch card purse/ brand new
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362514483464


----------



## cdtracing

Watermelon317 said:


> Please authenticate this as I already won the bid on ebay and am second guessing if authentic.
> Item: 362514483464
> Seller: central688-2007
> Title: michael kors clutch wristlet pouch card purse/ brand new
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362514483464


I am concerned with the interior lining. I need to see a clear picture of the lining, interior tag & heat stamp.


----------



## Watermelon317

cdtracing said:


> I am concerned with the interior lining. I need to see a clear picture of the lining, interior tag & heat stamp.



When I asked the seller for the interior tag, the purchased was cancelled. Reason was it was too much trouble. So I guess I was right for questioning. 

I thought the zipper not being metal was a red flag. Does MK make bags with plastic/nylon type zippers? 

Thanks for responding!


----------



## Matteo2552

Hello , sorry can anyone autentichate this michael kors for me please , thank you very much , have a nice day.

for post all of photos i make two post sorry


----------



## Matteo2552

another photo


----------



## cdtracing

Watermelon317 said:


> When I asked the seller for the interior tag, the purchased was cancelled. Reason was it was too much trouble. So I guess I was right for questioning.
> 
> I thought the zipper not being metal was a red flag. Does MK make bags with plastic/nylon type zippers?
> 
> Thanks for responding!


I believe the purchase was cancelled because it's counterfeit.  Like I said, I had concerns about the interior.


----------



## cdtracing

Matteo2552 said:


> another photo


It's authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## seney

Hello,
I was hoping to get this bag on eBay authenticated please.

Item: Michael Kors Dark Dune Medium Selma Messenger Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 362517690259
Seller: icsundae
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/362517690259?ul_noapp=true
Comments: come with dust bag. 

Additional photos:













Thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## cdtracing

seney said:


> Hello,
> I was hoping to get this bag on eBay authenticated please.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Dark Dune Medium Selma Messenger Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 362517690259
> Seller: icsundae
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/362517690259?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: come with dust bag.
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 4291785
> View attachment 4291786
> View attachment 4291787
> View attachment 4291788
> View attachment 4291789
> View attachment 4291790
> View attachment 4291791
> View attachment 4291792
> View attachment 4291793
> View attachment 4291794
> 
> 
> Thank you and happy holidays.


It's authentic.  Happy New Year!


----------



## cdtracing

FYI...I will be traveling out of town for New Years & will not have internet.  Any requests for evaluations will have to wait til I get back on Jan 2.  Thank you & I hope everyone has a happy & safe New Year.


----------



## tbrown1025

Newbie here - love this forum and all the great info provided! It's been so helpful! 
I'm looking to authenticate this purse on eBay:


Item: Michael Kors Hallie MD Messenger Leather Cross Body Purse Shoulder Bag
Listing number:   190864433905
Seller: sarasvadeefritz
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments:

Seller guarantees authenticity, but I'm hesitant because I have not seen this color in this style before. 








Thanks in advance for all your help! This place is awesome!


----------



## cdtracing

tbrown1025 said:


> Newbie here - love this forum and all the great info provided! It's been so helpful!
> I'm looking to authenticate this purse on eBay:
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Hallie MD Messenger Leather Cross Body Purse Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:   190864433905
> Seller: sarasvadeefritz
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-HALLIE-MD-MESSENGER-LEATHER-Crossbody-Purse-Shoulder-Bag-248/113493913543?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Seller guarantees authenticity, but I'm hesitant because I have not seen this color in this style before.
> 
> View attachment 4291943
> View attachment 4291950
> View attachment 4291949
> View attachment 4291947
> View attachment 4291946
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help! This place is awesome!


It's authentic & from the outlet.

This will be my last evaluation as I am leaving to go out of town for New Years & won't be back til Jan 2nd.  I won't have internet where I'm going.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Bestnana1

Hi, I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Mi...rentrq:127b87ed1680ab452e72c117ffeea346|iid:1
Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Bestnana1 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag for me
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Michael-Kors-Selma-medium-Messenger-Crossbody-Bag-black-sales/273635008226?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=37c7ecd7e2914a1ab9a745d5ee9f97b0&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=273635008226&itm=273635008226&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0cf20e37-0f24-11e9-8b5b-74dbd180d127|parentrq:127b87ed1680ab452e72c117ffeea346|iid:1
> Thank you in advance


Looks good. Enjoy.


----------



## Bestnana1

cdtracing said:


> Looks good. Enjoy.


Thank you!!


----------



## Shivy

Just looking to autenticate this micheal kors bag thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Shivy said:


> Just looking to autenticate this micheal kors bag thanks


would like to see clear pics of interior stitching at pockets.


----------



## Shivy

cdtracing said:


> would like to see clear pics of interior stitching at pockets.


Hi thanks are these any good


----------



## cdtracing

Shivy said:


> Hi thanks are these any good


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Shivy

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Thanks so much do you know if this is an old bag


----------



## cdtracing

Shivy said:


> Thanks so much do you know if this is an old bag


Yes, it's an older bag from the outlet.


----------



## Shivy

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's an older bag from the outlet.


Thanks again


----------



## sya_dc

Hi authenticators,

Would like your assistance to verify this Michael Kors bag for me
The seller claims is genuine but the price is too good to be true
but who knows, its my luck

Location : Malaysia
Seller : prelovedplussize__
Link : https://my.carousell.com/p/michael-kors-207872652/


----------



## cdtracing

sya_dc said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Would like your assistance to verify this Michael Kors bag for me
> The seller claims is genuine but the price is too good to be true
> but who knows, its my luck
> 
> Location : Malaysia
> Seller : prelovedplussize__
> Link : https://my.carousell.com/p/michael-kors-207872652/


Fake, Fake, Fake!!!


----------



## Watermelon317

I reached out to Michael Kors customer service and this was their response:
Hello Value Customer ,

Thank you for contacting Michael Kors. Based on the images provided to us and included below, the product doesn’t appear to be one of ours. All small leather goods include a Country of Origin code (two letters followed by four digits, i.e. AV-1701) located on small tag sewn into the interior seam.Several of its design elements are inconsistent with the characteristics of genuine Michael Kors product, including:
[emoji833]    The quality of the material on the exterior and interior
[emoji833]    The zipper pulls 
[emoji833]    The hardware 
[emoji833]    The straps 
[emoji833]    The overall design elements


----------



## cdtracing

Watermelon317 said:


> I reached out to Michael Kors customer service and this was their response:
> Hello Value Customer ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Michael Kors. Based on the images provided to us and included below, the product doesn’t appear to be one of ours. All small leather goods include a Country of Origin code (two letters followed by four digits, i.e. AV-1701) located on small tag sewn into the interior seam.Several of its design elements are inconsistent with the characteristics of genuine Michael Kors product, including:
> [emoji833]    The quality of the material on the exterior and interior
> [emoji833]    The zipper pulls
> [emoji833]    The hardware
> [emoji833]    The straps
> [emoji833]    The overall design elements


I never said the bag was authentic.  I had major concerns about the interior & lining, on top of the zipper & hardware.  I could not see any heat stamp or interior tags.  Without the proper heat stamp & interior made in tags, pass it by.  You said when you asked for interior pics, the seller cancelled the sale.  That, in itself, is a good indication it's counterfeit.


----------



## Watermelon317

cdtracing said:


> I never said the bag was authentic.  I had major concerns about the interior & lining, on top of the zipper & hardware.  I could not see any heat stamp or interior tags.  Without the proper heat stamp & interior made in tags, pass it by.  You said when you asked for interior pics, the seller cancelled the sale.  That, in itself, is a good indication it's counterfeit.



Correct. You had to see more. That prompted me to ask MK directly. Thought I’d share in case this item pops up again for sale. I was able to cancel my bid and get a refund. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MamaHen217

Item: Michael Kors Small Whitney
Listing number: 264101926114
Seller:shopping4u-and-me
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...rentrq:341b66221680abc02b1be405fff9cf85|iid:1
Comments: Is this an authentic bag? I have looked at multiple listings for this bag, and all look authenic, but I have noticed 4 different tags. Some say "Whitney", some say "M tote", and 2 have stickers. I'm so confused. I would be so grateful if you guys could help me out! Thanks in adavance!!


----------



## cdtracing

@MamaHen217 I need to see pics of interior of bag along with clear pics of the heat stamp & both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## MamaHen217

cdtracing said:


> @MamaHen217 I need to see pics of interior of bag along with clear pics of the heat stamp & both sides of the interior made in country tag.


 
Thank you! I will contact the seller asap!


----------



## bABy Steffy

Hi all,
I'm not really into MK bags, I have a few that over the years I have purchased and loved.  I'm not particularly a fan of the MK brand as a whole, but when I see a bag that I like, I go for it.  I recently spied this one on ebay, and I'm suspicious that it is not authentic.  My first clue was that the seller listed it as a Marc Jacobs bag, but then the pictures show a MK.  

Bottom line is that I'm usually a TOTAL SUCKER for crinkle style patent leather bags, like this one.  However, I don't want to be "take" by this one not being authentic.  Also, I did a quick search but couldn't find one that matched either, but my unfamiliarity with the brand and styles leaves a big question mark.

Thank you so much for the help!!

Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Sho...rentrq:576b27f91680ac1cc23fb22dffeecc78|iid:1

Or, ebay item # 
202566383607


----------



## cdtracing

bABy Steffy said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not really into MK bags, I have a few that over the years I have purchased and loved.  I'm not particularly a fan of the MK brand as a whole, but when I see a bag that I like, I go for it.  I recently spied this one on ebay, and I'm suspicious that it is not authentic.  My first clue was that the seller listed it as a Marc Jacobs bag, but then the pictures show a MK.
> 
> Bottom line is that I'm usually a TOTAL SUCKER for crinkle style patent leather bags, like this one.  However, I don't want to be "take" by this one not being authentic.  Also, I did a quick search but couldn't find one that matched either, but my unfamiliarity with the brand and styles leaves a big question mark.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help!!
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Shoulderbag-New-Marc-Jacobs-Blue-Patent-Leather/202566383607?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=da365d8cf95a4cc49ced4ab0a4834c2e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202566383607&itm=202566383607&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:dd57a755-19a8-11e9-8afd-74dbd1802a2f|parentrq:576b27f91680ac1cc23fb22dffeecc78|iid:1
> 
> Or, ebay item #
> 202566383607


It's authentic.  It's from the Outlet.


----------



## bABy Steffy

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's from the Outlet.


Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

bABy Steffy said:


> Thank you so much!


Just to let you know, I don't think the dust bag is genuine. More often the not, bags from the MK outlet don't come with dust bags.


----------



## Kamishannon

I have tried every avenue to find out if this is an authentic MK purse. I have found ones very similar but nothing like it. Honestly it was a find at a local thrift store. Everything to me looks authentic what throws me off is that the majority of the interior is cross grain leather with the interior zipper pocket having the fabric MK logo. Please help!


----------



## cdtracing

Kamishannon said:


> View attachment 4318906
> View attachment 4318907
> View attachment 4318908
> View attachment 4318909
> View attachment 4318910
> View attachment 4318911
> View attachment 4318912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried every avenue to find out if this is an authentic MK purse. I have found ones very similar but nothing like it. Honestly it was a find at a local thrift store. Everything to me looks authentic what throws me off is that the majority of the interior is cross grain leather with the interior zipper pocket having the fabric MK logo. Please help!


Everything looks correct.  Michael Kors Greenwich bag typically does not have complete interior lined.


----------



## raisha

Hello!
I bought this bag for my mom's birthday present and i would like your assistance to verify this Michael Kors bag for me.
Thank you and have a nice day!

Location: Malaysia
Seller: usa_onestopcentre
Link: https://instagram.com/usa_onestopcentre?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=214i8dwadolr
View attachment 4320920


----------



## cdtracing

raisha said:


> Hello!
> I bought this bag for my mom's birthday present and i would like your assistance to verify this Michael Kors bag for me.
> Thank you and have a nice day!
> 
> Location: Malaysia
> Seller: usa_onestopcentre
> Link: https://instagram.com/usa_onestopcentre?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=214i8dwadolr
> View attachment 4320920
> View attachment 4320921
> View attachment 4320923
> View attachment 4320925
> View attachment 4320928
> View attachment 4320930
> View attachment 4320931
> 
> View attachment 4320925


From the pictures, most looks fine.  However, I am concerned with the style number on the interior tag & retail tag.  Style number is for the Jet Set large zip top tote, not the Jet Set Travel Large Chain tote. That's  a red flag. I also don't think the heat stamp is correct.  I believe this is a super fake.


----------



## raisha

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures, most looks fine.  However, I am concerned with the style number on the interior tag & retail tag.  Style number is for the Jet Set large zip top tote, not the Jet Set Travel Large Chain tote. That's  a red flag. I also don't think the heat stamp is correct.  I believe this is a super fake.


Thank you for the info! i will stop buying from that seller!


----------



## raisha

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures, most looks fine.  However, I am concerned with the style number on the interior tag & retail tag.  Style number is for the Jet Set large zip top tote, not the Jet Set Travel Large Chain tote. That's  a red flag. I also don't think the heat stamp is correct.  I believe this is a super fake.



Hello! i saw this info from eluxboutique.co.uk regarding the heat stamp. Here's the link
http://eluxboutique.co.uk/how-to-spot-a-fake-michael-kors/
so is this true?
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

raisha said:


> Hello! i saw this info from eluxboutique.co.uk regarding the heat stamp. Here's the link
> http://eluxboutique.co.uk/how-to-spot-a-fake-michael-kors/
> so is this true?
> Thank you


Some styles have the gold or silver lettered heat stamp & other styles don't.


----------



## raisha

cdtracing said:


> Some styles have the gold or silver lettered heat stamp & other styles don't.


Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## Livia9915

Hello guys!
I want to buy Michael Kors Ava XS from the seller in the instagram name "littlebeautybranded" but i think the all the branded bag they sell mostly cheaper than the other online shop that sell that bag.
Can you guys help me to check is they selling authentic one?
Honestly i'm interest too with their Tory Burch Robinson mini wallet.

Location: Indonesia
Seller: littlebeautybranded
Link:
https://www.instagram.com/littlebeautybranded/?hl=en
https://www.tokopedia.com/littlebea...ium=Share&_branch_match_id=618064607823108926


----------



## cdtracing

Livia9915 said:


> Hello guys!
> I want to buy Michael Kors Ava XS from the seller in the instagram name "littlebeautybranded" but i think the all the branded bag they sell mostly cheaper than the other online shop that sell that bag.
> Can you guys help me to check is they selling authentic one?
> Honestly i'm interest too with their Tory Burch Robinson mini wallet.
> 
> Location: Indonesia
> Seller: littlebeautybranded
> Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/littlebeautybranded/?hl=en
> https://www.tokopedia.com/littlebeautyshop?utm_campaign=Shop Share&utm_source=ios&utm_medium=Share&_branch_match_id=618064607823108926
> 
> View attachment 4322747
> 
> View attachment 4322750
> View attachment 4322751
> 
> View attachment 4322752


Honestly, there is no way to evaluate the bag because the key pictures needed are missing.  The list of pics needed for an evaluation are listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## raisha

cdtracing said:


> From the pictures, most looks fine.  However, I am concerned with the style number on the interior tag & retail tag.  Style number is for the Jet Set large zip top tote, not the Jet Set Travel Large Chain tote. That's  a red flag. I also don't think the heat stamp is correct.  I believe this is a super fake.


Hello! 
Today I brought the bag to the mk boutique and they said its authentic! ☺☺ Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

raisha said:


> Hello!
> Today I brought the bag to the mk boutique and they said its authentic! ☺☺ Thank you so much!


Normally, SA's do not authenticate bags & are often told not to do so, especially if the bag was not bought from the boutique.  I'm glad you found someone to authenticate the bag but I still stand by my evaluation due to to style number mistake.  I would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## alexmerced

i bought this at a local thrift store and was wondering if it was real or fake thank you


----------



## cdtracing

alexmerced said:


> i bought this at a local thrift store and was wondering if it was real or fake thank you


Authenticity cannot be determined by 1 picture.  In the first post of this thread is a list of pictures needed to evaluate your bag.  Please make sure the pics are clear & focused.  Thanks.


----------



## alexmerced

cdtracing said:


> Authenticity cannot be determined by 1 picture.  In the first post of this thread is a list of pictures needed to evaluate your bag.  Please make sure the pics are clear & focused.  Thanks.


----------



## alexmerced

I forgot 2nd pic, sorry my camera isnt very good


----------



## alexmerced

real?


----------



## alexmerced

real or fake? no tags inside real leather, comes with MK tag (care instructions) inside pocket


----------



## cdtracing

alexmerced said:


> I forgot 2nd pic, sorry my camera isnt very good


I still need to see more pictures...heat stamp, made in country interior tag & interior stitching.



alexmerced said:


> real or fake? no tags inside real leather, comes with MK tag (care instructions) inside pocket


I need to see the small interior made in country interior tag.


----------



## alexmerced

cdtracing said:


> I still need to see more pictures...heat stamp, made in country interior tag & interior stitching.
> 
> 
> I need to see the small interior made in country interior tag.


I dont see any tags inside purse


----------



## cdtracing

alexmerced said:


> I dont see any tags inside purse


There should be a small, probably clear or translucent tag inside along the seam.


----------



## alexmerced

cdtracing said:


> There should be a small, probably clear or translucent tag inside along the seam.


well im having issues with my camera and memory card reader so i havent been able to upload any more pics


----------



## cdtracing

alexmerced said:


> well im having issues with my camera and memory card reader so i havent been able to upload any more pics


That's ok.  I'm going oit of town & will not have internet.  I will be back Sunday night.  Hopefully, your camera issues will be resolved by then.


----------



## mayanerissa

Good day. I wonder if you can help. Have just ordered this item and am a bit wary. I know I ordered first and then asked for help but things happened that way  What is your opinion about this? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2LHLV...CyDvPQMAonpOoJs1_6dcxXhO8Bx-6rFfdBZt_cHBzrfUk 
I will post the actual pictures once i receive it (maybe in 10 -12 days as not yet dispatched). Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

mayanerissa said:


> Good day. I wonder if you can help. Have just ordered this item and am a bit wary. I know I ordered first and then asked for help but things happened that way  What is your opinion about this? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2LHLV...CyDvPQMAonpOoJs1_6dcxXhO8Bx-6rFfdBZt_cHBzrfUk
> I will post the actual pictures once i receive it (maybe in 10 -12 days as not yet dispatched). Thanks in advance


I need to see key things inside the bag.  When it arrives, please post pics of the heat stamp, the interior black tag (both sides), & interior stitching.  If it comes with the MK retail tag, please post that as well.


----------



## mayanerissa

Good day. This is a MK bag I got as a present a few days ago. Can anyone authenticate it pls?


----------



## ambermoon

Hello. So sorry to bother you but I received this as a gift. It is an extremely beautiful bag. I would like to get it authenticated. Try as I might I couldn't find the made in tag inside which is there in all my other mk bags. Posting rest of the pics


----------



## ambermoon

More pics


----------



## cdtracing

mayanerissa said:


> View attachment 4333209
> View attachment 4333210
> View attachment 4333211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. This is a MK bag I got as a present a few days ago. Can anyone authenticate it pls?


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## cdtracing

ambermoon said:


> More pics


It's authentic.  Enjoy!


----------



## ambermoon

OMG! Thank you so very much!! 
Any clue as to why the inside "made in" tag is absent?


----------



## ambermoon

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy!


OMG! Thank you so very much!! 
Any clue as to why the inside "made in" tag is absent?


----------



## cdtracing

ambermoon said:


> OMG! Thank you so very much!!
> Any clue as to why the inside "made in" tag is absent?


They are hard to find.  Try looking inside the lined zippered area of the bag.


----------



## Miuniken

Hello again,

Minded to buy this, and need second opinion from you @cdtracing

Thank you...


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Minded to buy this, and need second opinion from you @cdtracing
> 
> Thank you...


It's authentic.  A pretty color!  Enjoy.


----------



## trying7

Hello;
I just received my online order. Could you please help me to authenticate it? Many thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

trying7 said:


> Hello;
> I just received my online order. Could you please help me to authenticate it? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338494
> View attachment 4338495
> View attachment 4338496
> View attachment 4338497
> View attachment 4338500
> View attachment 4338504
> View attachment 4338505
> View attachment 4338506


It's authentic. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mayanerissa

Hi all! So this cross bag was delivered today. Looks fantastic in my eyes but your opinion on authenticity would be so appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

mayanerissa said:


> Hi all! So this cross bag was delivered today. Looks fantastic in my eyes but your opinion on authenticity would be so appreciated.


I need to see a clear picture of the full black made in country tag.


----------



## mayanerissa

Yes here it is thank u


----------



## cdtracing

mayanerissa said:


> Hi all! So this cross bag was delivered today. Looks fantastic in my eyes but your opinion on authenticity would be so appreciated.


It's authentic.


----------



## Walter Dunkerley

Received this MK bag from a friend asking me to sell it on my eBay store. I have some concerns about the double stitching, flaking on the medallion, and the "made in" tag. Not sure if this is a fake or not. What do you think?

SERIAL NUMBER: 30S4GTVS6L  MADE IN CHINA I-1409
Link (if available): None
Seller: Me
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Friend who purchased at Dillards or JC Penneys a few years ago.


----------



## cdtracing

It has some wear but it's an authentic Sutton & was manufactured in 2014,


----------



## Walter Dunkerley

cdtracing said:


> It has some wear but it's an authentic Sutton & was manufactured in 2014,


Thank you for your time and expertise.


----------



## November Rain

Hi! Maybe you guys can help me. I recently bought a Michael Kors Julia Satchel from Marshalls.
I came home and decided to look it up online. Is there a Marshalls version of the bag or did I somehow get a fake from there?  When I google “Michael Kors Julia Satchel Large” Most look different from the one I got, they appear slightly different and to be of better quality.

The one I got looks exactly like the one at this eBay listing, including the price tag.


Item: AUTHENTIC NEW NWT MICHAEL KORS $368 LEATHER JULIA BLACK LARGE SATCHEL CROSSBODY
Listing number: 401706014327
Seller:idealhandbag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-368-LEATHER-JULIA-BLACK-LARGE-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY/401706014327


----------



## cdtracing

November Rain said:


> Hi! Maybe you guys can help me. I recently bought a Michael Kors Julia Satchel from Marshalls.
> I came home and decided to look it up online. Is there a Marshalls version of the bag or did I somehow get a fake from there?  When I google “Michael Kors Julia Satchel Large” Most look different from the one I got, they appear slightly different and to be of better quality.
> 
> The one I got looks exactly like the one at this eBay listing, including the price tag.
> 
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC NEW NWT MICHAEL KORS $368 LEATHER JULIA BLACK LARGE SATCHEL CROSSBODY
> Listing number: 401706014327
> Seller:idealhandbag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-NEW-NWT-MICHAEL-KORS-368-LEATHER-JULIA-BLACK-LARGE-SATCHEL-CROSSBODY/401706014327


I cannot evaluate the bag you have without the necessary pictures of the bag in question. the first post of this thread has a list of the pictures needed to do an evaluation.


----------



## November Rain

Here are some pictures of the bag, will these do?


----------



## Miuniken

Hi again... 

Just received this from my sister, and i doubt this is an authentic bag... so can you help me again

Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

November Rain said:


> Here are some pictures of the bag, will these do?


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi again...
> 
> Just received this from my sister, and i doubt this is an authentic bag... so can you help me again
> 
> Thank you.


I believe this is authentic.  It's a factory outlet bag.


----------



## Miuniken

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is authentic.  It's a factory outlet bag.



Thank you for your info, will update to my sister
And once more need your advice to make sure about it...
Is it outlet version or boutique version..

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Thank you for your info, will update to my sister
> And once more need your advice to make sure about it...
> Is it outlet version or boutique version..
> 
> Thank you


Boutique.


----------



## rissaarenee

Hi, while looking at bags I came across this one. Is it authentic MK?
Michael Kors barrel handbag/purse
Seller is conniestraw
here is the link https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-barrel-handbagpurse-5c2671db8ad2f9e7ee02665e


----------



## cdtracing

rissaarenee said:


> Hi, while looking at bags I came across this one. Is it authentic MK?
> Michael Kors barrel handbag/purse
> Seller is conniestraw
> here is the link https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-barrel-handbagpurse-5c2671db8ad2f9e7ee02665e


I believe this is an authentic vintage MK.


----------



## rissaarenee

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is an authentic vintage MK.


Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Ana220

Please help authenticating this bag. I believe it is fake. Other then the front face plate, no other of the hardware has markings. The inside zipper pull is heat stamped. I can't find the style anywhere.


----------



## Ana220

Ana220 said:


> Please help authenticating this bag. I believe it is fake. Other then the front face plate, no other of the hardware has markings. The inside zipper pull is heat stamped. I can't find the style anywhere.


----------



## cdtracing

Ana220 said:


> View attachment 4351317
> View attachment 4351318
> View attachment 4351319
> View attachment 4351317
> View attachment 4351318
> View attachment 4351319
> View attachment 4351320
> View attachment 4351321
> View attachment 4351322
> View attachment 4351323
> View attachment 4351324


It's authentic.  It's a made for factory outlet bag from 2010.


----------



## Ana220

Thank you. I purchased from a private owner.  I will give it to my niece. I don't feel comfortable reselling especially with the crooked stitching, but there was another bag in the bundle that I really wanted to keep so I won't return it.


----------



## Ruapehu8

Hi authenticators,
Please authenticate this bag. I bought it online but the link was already deleted. It has no inside tags - made in tag or style/serial number. I will upload more photos if needed. Thanks.


----------



## Ruapehu8

Ruapehu8 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please authenticate this bag. I bought it online but the link was already deleted. It has no inside tags - made in tag or style/serial number. I will upload more photos if needed. Thanks.



Here are more photos.


----------



## cdtracing

Ruapehu8 said:


> Here are more photos.


Can you pull the interior lining out & check for an interior tag?  There should be one inside, maybe inside a pocket.


----------



## Ruapehu8

cdtracing said:


> Can you pull the interior lining out & check for an interior tag?  There should be one inside, maybe inside a pocket.



OMG! I kept looking for it for ages. I finally found it. It’s at the bottom part corner so I wasn’t able to locate it. I just googled the style number and so far, I was not disappointed. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Ruapehu8 said:


> OMG! I kept looking for it for ages. I finally found it. It’s at the bottom part corner so I wasn’t able to locate it. I just googled the style number and so far, I was not disappointed. Thanks.


It's authentic & from the sanctioned MK outlet..


----------



## Ruapehu8

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic & from the sanctioned MK outlet..



Thank you so much! 
I’m just confused by the words “sanctioned MK outlet.”


----------



## cdtracing

Ruapehu8 said:


> Thank you so much!
> I’m just confused by the words “sanctioned MK outlet.”


Michael Kors does have an outlet store.  The MK outlet does not sell online.  Many counterfeit sites claim to be the MK outlet but they are not & sell counterfeit bags.  Only the sanctioned Michael Kors outlet sell authentic MK bags, sometimes bags that are specifically made for the outlet, like yours, or sometimes they will carry boutique overruns.


----------



## Ana220

Greetings authenticator, I purchased this bag in a second hand store. Can you verify its authenticity and provide any info on the style/year.
The original owner stated that it was purchased at a Michael Kors store in Palm Beach, Florida and that it's a collab bag with Quinessentially Bespoke. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Ana220 said:


> View attachment 4354764
> View attachment 4354765
> View attachment 4354766
> View attachment 4354767
> View attachment 4354768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings authenticator, I purchased this bag in a second hand store. Can you verify its authenticity and provide any info on the style/year.
> The original owner stated that it was purchased at a Michael Kors store in Palm Beach, Florida and that it's a collab bag with Quinessentially Bespoke. Thank you


This bag has the markers for a vintage MK bag but I have never seen it nor am aware of a collaboration.  This one has me stumped.  I would advise a third party authentication service.  There are several who do Michael Kors.  Just Google Michael Kors Authenticators.


----------



## Ana220

Ok. I will contact a service. I thought I added this pic. This was in the pocket. Thanks for taking a look and giving your feedback.


----------



## windowlite

Hello All!  My first MK post.  Please authenticate this in my Flickr album.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157707259524924
Thanks A Bunch!


----------



## cdtracing

windowlite said:


> Hello All!  My first MK post.  Please authenticate this in my Flickr album.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157707259524924
> Thanks A Bunch!


Authentic.


----------



## windowlite

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Again, Thanks!  You are awesome!


----------



## Gk888

Hi @cdtracing 
I bought a MK bag  at a local second hand store.
I’m really hesitate if it was real or fake.
I need your expertising. Thank you for your time and advice.


----------



## Gk888

Other photos here.


----------



## cdtracing

Gk888 said:


> Hi @cdtracing
> I bought a MK bag  at a local second hand store.
> I’m really hesitate if it was real or fake.
> I need your expertising. Thank you for your time and advice.


It's authentic.  It's the Bedford.  Enjoy.


----------



## Gk888

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's the Bedford.  Enjoy.


Thank you million times❤️


----------



## ackiebart

Hi, bought this from a seller i met on FB. She's based in NY. The gold tag in front is slightly misaligned. I dont know if i should return it or not . Stitchings are clean but for curved parts its not, idk if thats acceptable . Please help
	

		
			
		

		
	




















Michael Kors Kellen Medium Satchel
Style#35S7GSOS2B
Made in Myanmar


----------



## ackiebart

Other pics


----------



## cdtracing

ackiebart said:


> Hi, bought this from a seller i met on FB. She's based in NY. The gold tag in front is slightly misaligned. I dont know if i should return it or not . Stitchings are clean but for curved parts its not, idk if thats acceptable . Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367658
> View attachment 4367659
> View attachment 4367674
> View attachment 4367675
> View attachment 4367676
> View attachment 4367658
> View attachment 4367659
> View attachment 4367658
> View attachment 4367659
> View attachment 4367674
> View attachment 4367675
> View attachment 4367676
> View attachment 4367678
> View attachment 4367685
> View attachment 4367683
> View attachment 4367681
> View attachment 4367686
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Kellen Medium Satchel
> Style#35S7GSOS2B
> Made in Myanmar


Thank you for so many clear pictures.  It's authentic & from the outlet.


----------



## jexzyca

Hi! I bought a MK bag at online shop store.
I’m really hesitate if it was real or fake. because i didnt get db and the tag is from macys
I need your expertising. Thank you for your time and advice.


----------



## cdtracing

jexzyca said:


> Hi! I bought a MK bag at online shop store.
> I’m really hesitate if it was real or fake. because i didnt get db and the tag is from macys
> I need your expertising. Thank you for your time and advice.


Everything looks good.  I don't see any red flags.  Authentic.


----------



## jexzyca

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks good.  I don't see any red flags.  Authentic.


thankyou!


----------



## ackiebart

How about the gold tag in front?  In person it looks like the right side is much higher than the left one. .


----------



## ackiebart

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for so many clear pictures.  It's authentic & from the outlet.


Hi , how about the gold tag in front .In person it looks like the right side is much higher than the left. .


----------



## cdtracing

ackiebart said:


> Hi , how about the gold tag in front .In person it looks like the right side is much higher than the left. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371758


It is a little off but that's more of a quality control issue.  It sometimes happens but doesn't affect the authenticity of the bag.  If it bothers you, return it & find one you will be happier with.


----------



## Kateko

Hi! My english is not very well, but i'll try. It's my first michael kors handbag. It's a gift from my friend and so I haven't any payment documents about it . But my friend told me this bag is from the outlet. Everything looks accurate and i like this bag, but curve logo makes me doubt. Can you help me with authentication? There is album with photos of my bag. Thanks. https://www.flickr.com/photos/164795729@N02/albums/72157704179010262/


----------



## cdtracing

Kateko said:


> Hi! My english is not very well, but i'll try. It's my first michael kors handbag. It's a gift from my friend and so I haven't any payment documents about it . But my friend told me this bag is from the outlet. Everything looks accurate and i like this bag, but curve logo makes me doubt. Can you help me with authentication? There is album with photos of my bag. Thanks. https://www.flickr.com/photos/164795729@N02/albums/72157704179010262/


It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Kateko

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you so much! I'm so happy!


----------



## Mallows

Hello.. please help me authenticate this bag. I got it from someone. It looks authentic but the I and the C on the MICHEAL KORS logo is too close to each other, almost attached. And no YKK or ideal logo on the zipper. Instead its a B and a Y on the sides. Thank you


----------



## Mallows

More photos


----------



## cdtracing

Mallows said:


> More photos


It's authentic. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## esterbees

Hello, I just bought MK Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Bifold Zip Coin Wallet from trusted seller in Indonesia. This is my very first MK purchased, so I don’t have any idea how to assess the authenticity of the product. Anybody, please help me to check is it original or not. Thank you in advance


----------



## esterbees

Hello, I just bought MK Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Bifold Zip Coin Wallet from trusted seller in Indonesia. This is my very first MK purchased, so I don’t have any idea how to assess the authenticity of the product. Anybody, please help me to check is it original or not. Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

esterbees said:


> Hello, I just bought MK Jet Set Travel Saffiano Leather Bifold Zip Coin Wallet from trusted seller in Indonesia. This is my very first MK purchased, so I don’t have any idea how to assess the authenticity of the product. Anybody, please help me to check is it original or not. Thank you in advance


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## esterbees

cdtracing said:


> Enjoy!



Glad to know it. Thank youu for your kindness.


----------



## Gummo209

Hi,I buy storage units and recently found this bag in one.Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## cdtracing

Gummo209 said:


> Hi,I buy storage units and recently found this bag in one.Can you tell me anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388604
> View attachment 4388605
> View attachment 4388606
> View attachment 4388607
> View attachment 4388608
> View attachment 4388604
> View attachment 4388605
> View attachment 4388607


It's an authentic Michael Kors Skorpios Hobo bag.  It's from his higher end collection & was made in 2015.


----------



## Gummo209

Awesome,thank u so much


----------



## moonchee

Item: Michael Kors Margo Black Leather Crossbody, Shoulder, Satchel Hand bag

Listing number: 223139868093

Seller: lmcavallaro

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...S-BODY-SHOULDER-SATCHEL-HAND-BAG/223139868093

Comments: Please help me authenticate this. Bought this from eBay seller. I was running my fingers thru the stitching. There are some parts in the stitching that feel sharp as if they were heat sealed. I’m not a good photographer. Please check the auction photos in the auction link. I also have taken some photos. See photos attached. Let me know if you need more photos and which part of the purse. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

moonchee said:


> Item: Michael Kors Margo Black Leather Crossbody, Shoulder, Satchel Hand bag
> 
> Listing number: 223139868093
> 
> Seller: lmcavallaro
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...S-BODY-SHOULDER-SATCHEL-HAND-BAG/223139868093
> 
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this. Bought this from eBay seller. I was running my fingers thru the stitching. There are some parts in the stitching that feel sharp as if they were heat sealed. I’m not a good photographer. Please check the auction photos in the auction link. I also have taken some photos. See photos attached. Let me know if you need more photos and which part of the purse. Thanks.


It's authentic. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Trent94

Just got this bag online! First MK purchase! Pls advise me if this is authentic! The serial number tag is really small inside hence I did really managed to capture it fully! Bought it from a trusted SG online seller. Do let me know if u require more pics. Getting this as a birthday gift for my gf, hope it is authentic.


----------



## Trent94

More pics of the interior


----------



## cdtracing

Trent94 said:


> Just got this bag online! First MK purchase! Pls advise me if this is authentic! The serial number tag is really small inside hence I did really managed to capture it fully! Bought it from a trusted SG online seller. Do let me know if u require more pics. Getting this as a birthday gift for my gf, hope it is authentic.


It's authentic.  Pretty bag, she'll love it!


----------



## Augmay

My friend picked this up at a garage sale. Does anyone have thoughts on whether it’s authentic?  She thought it was but after we looked at several of my Michael Kors bags we can’t tell if this is fake or just old because it looks so much different than the ones that we know were purchased from a MK store.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Augmay said:


> View attachment 4397891
> View attachment 4397892
> View attachment 4397893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend picked this up at a garage sale. Does anyone have thoughts on whether it’s authentic?  She thought it was but after we looked at several of my Michael Kors bags we can’t tell if this is fake or just old because it looks so much different than the ones that we know were purchased from a MK store.  Thanks in advance.


Fake.


----------



## mvp17

Hi, i just bought my first mk bag at ig seller. But i don’t know if its fake or authentic. Could you please help me.. This is michael kors mercer gallery small pebbled leather (olive). If it’s fake, i would like to ask refund from the seller. Thank you before


----------



## cdtracing

mvp17 said:


> Hi, i just bought my first mk bag at ig seller. But i don’t know if its fake or authentic. Could you please help me.. This is michael kors mercer gallery small pebbled leather (olive). If it’s fake, i would like to ask refund from the seller. Thank you before


Authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## miaw

Hi, got this MK Sloan Large Quilted-Leather Shoulder bag. I'm having doubt about the authenticity of the bag. Review from someone said that the zipper should be N7. Apparently, this bag's zipper is not N7. Please help me to verify the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance...


----------



## cdtracing

miaw said:


> View attachment 4405303
> View attachment 4405306
> View attachment 4405307
> View attachment 4405309
> View attachment 4405310
> View attachment 4405313
> View attachment 4405314
> View attachment 4405315
> View attachment 4405317
> View attachment 4405318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, got this MK Sloan Large Quilted-Leather Shoulder bag. I'm having doubt about the authenticity of the bag. Review from someone said that the zipper should be N7. Apparently, this bag's zipper is not N7. Please help me to verify the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance...


Authentic.


----------



## miaw

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for verifying. How about the N7 zipper. I would like to know more about that.


----------



## Timi97

Hi guys, I just got this bag as a present, I would like to know if it's an authentic MK bag, please help me with it. However, the zip isn't YKK, that's why i'm confused. Thank you for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Timi97 said:


> Hi guys, I just got this bag as a present, I would like to know if it's an authentic MK bag, please help me with it. However, the zip isn't YKK, that's why i'm confused. Thank you for your help!


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Timi97

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Dear cdtracing, thank you for your fast answear!


----------



## Mallows

Hello guys. I posted my yellow MK tote bag to be authenticated not long ago and I was told it was authentic which i was grateful about. Here is the link. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-michael-kors.895098/page-303#post-33004390
However, while I was checking on an online shop, my attention got caught with the comment regarding the bag simmilar to mine. The yellow bag is mine, the brown and black bag was the one on sale online. Can you please enlighten us regarding this. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

Mallows said:


> Hello guys. I posted my yellow MK tote bag to be authenticated not long ago and I was told it was authentic which i was grateful about. Here is the link. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-michael-kors.895098/page-303#post-33004390
> However, while I was checking on an online shop, my attention got caught with the comment regarding the bag simmilar to mine. The yellow bag is mine, the brown and black bag was the one on sale online. Can you please enlighten us regarding this.
> Thank you very much.


The join on the trim was not evident in the pictures you posted for evaluation.  However, I still believe the bag is authentic since everything else checked out. Your bag was made in 2014.  I have seen the join on some Jet Set totes that are hidden behind the strap.  Personally, I think this is just a product control issue from a few years back.  I'm not sure the brown bag is authentic.


----------



## Mallows

cdtracing said:


> The join on the trim was not evident in the pictures you posted for evaluation.  However, I still believe the bag is authentic since everything else checked out. Your bag was made in 2014.  I have seen the join on some Jet Set totes that are hidden behind the strap.  Personally, I think this is just a product control issue from a few years back.  I'm not sure the brown bag is authentic.



Thank you very much for your prompt response.. more power to you guys


----------



## Mallows

Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. I just saw this on the local fb market place. I am planning to buy it however,  I am not sure if it's fake or not. I requested for more photos including the serial number. They haven't sent me any yet. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Mallows said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag. I just saw this on the local fb market place. I am planning to buy it however,  I am not sure if it's fake or not. I requested for more photos including the serial number. They haven't sent me any yet. Thank you


Need to see interior of bag, heat stamp, interior tag & interior stitching.  Cannot make an evaluation without seeing those.  Dust bag looks fake, tho.


----------



## Mallows

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior of bag, heat stamp, interior tag & interior stitching.  Cannot make an evaluation without seeing those.  Dust bag looks fake, tho.


Hello.. I still haven't heard from them. But could be fake considering the dust bag. Thank you


----------



## Curiousguy02

Hello and great day to you all!! I haven't visited the forum for some time now, but I would like to ask you pros for a little help!! I have acquired this beautiful, near PERFECT Condition, small, little, Leather MK, Lilac color, CALLIE Crossbody, New with the original MK sales tag, from an estate sale this weekend! I simply wanted to double check here with you folks first, to make sure this Beautiful little purse really is an MK bag! Before I put it on my eBay store and take the chance of getting in trouble there if it happened to be a fake! Lol! Lord knows I have been fooled by a few good fakes in the past! I am certainly not a professional when it comes to nice handbags, and I sell more jewelry than anything, but love to offer up a quality handbag when I can!  My thoughts on it, especially with the tag, is that it is real! The lining, the stitching, and the tags look authentic to me! But I'm possibly missing or skipping over an important detail and would really appreciate your feedback on it! Thank you all in advance!! 
The tag reads;
Michael, Michael Kors
Callie
38H6CYAC1L         Lilac
SM    Crossbody
Leather
(Barcode)
(MSRP  Price)
The small black tag sewn into the side seam of the bag says;
AQ-1612       S17
Made In China
38H6CYAC1L
502
Michael Kors
And on the reverse of the small black tag;  There is a barcode thing; and two rows of numbers;  368202/2N00394

It has a Michael Kors Care Card/Booklet in an inner pocket that matches the the price tag! It has the original stuffing of very nicely folded and tucked together tissue paper inside, but no dust bag and I put the rubber band on the strap to keep it tied up and new looking! I think I've listed all the details and hopefully the photos will show any that I haven't! Again, I think it is real, and am probably wasting a bunch of space, but I really, really do not want to list a fake and be known as that guy, and do someone wrong in the process!! Thank you all again so very much! Your responses are appreciated!!
	

		
			
		

		
	







This photo of the inside flap only looks darker because I moved a light out of my way, took the photo, then moved it back, Not even thinking about how I was disturbing the color quality of the picture! So disregard any difference in color, as it does all match in color nicely!! Lol! Thanks!






Thank you all again and please let me know if you need more info or photos!      Kasper


----------



## cdtracing

Curiousguy02 said:


> Hello and great day to you all!! I haven't visited the forum for some time now, but I would like to ask you pros for a little help!! I have acquired this beautiful, near PERFECT Condition, small, little, Leather MK, Lilac color, CALLIE Crossbody, New with the original MK sales tag, from an estate sale this weekend! I simply wanted to double check here with you folks first, to make sure this Beautiful little purse really is an MK bag! Before I put it on my eBay store and take the chance of getting in trouble there if it happened to be a fake! Lol! Lord knows I have been fooled by a few good fakes in the past! I am certainly not a professional when it comes to nice handbags, and I sell more jewelry than anything, but love to offer up a quality handbag when I can!  My thoughts on it, especially with the tag, is that it is real! The lining, the stitching, and the tags look authentic to me! But I'm possibly missing or skipping over an important detail and would really appreciate your feedback on it! Thank you all in advance!!
> The tag reads;
> Michael, Michael Kors
> Callie
> 38H6CYAC1L         Lilac
> SM    Crossbody
> Leather
> (Barcode)
> (MSRP  Price)
> The small black tag sewn into the side seam of the bag says;
> AQ-1612       S17
> Made In China
> 38H6CYAC1L
> 502
> Michael Kors
> And on the reverse of the small black tag;  There is a barcode thing; and two rows of numbers;  368202/2N00394
> 
> It has a Michael Kors Care Card/Booklet in an inner pocket that matches the the price tag! It has the original stuffing of very nicely folded and tucked together tissue paper inside, but no dust bag and I put the rubber band on the strap to keep it tied up and new looking! I think I've listed all the details and hopefully the photos will show any that I haven't! Again, I think it is real, and am probably wasting a bunch of space, but I really, really do not want to list a fake and be known as that guy, and do someone wrong in the process!! Thank you all again so very much! Your responses are appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417010
> View attachment 4417011
> View attachment 4417012
> View attachment 4417013
> View attachment 4417014
> 
> This photo of the inside flap only looks darker because I moved a light out of my way, took the photo, then moved it back, Not even thinking about how I was disturbing the color quality of the picture! So disregard any difference in color, as it does all match in color nicely!! Lol! Thanks!
> View attachment 4417015
> View attachment 4417016
> View attachment 4417017
> View attachment 4417018
> View attachment 4417019
> 
> Thank you all again and please let me know if you need more info or photos!      Kasper


It's authentic.  It's from the outlet & bags made for the outlet do not come with dust bags.


----------



## Curiousguy02

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  It's from the outlet & bags made for the outlet do not come with dust bags.


Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post! I really do appreciate the info! I was feeling pretty good about this one, but needed to be absolutely sure so this is the place to go! Lol! Thanks again for the reply! Regards, Kasper


----------



## Michelle9611

Hi can u guys help me check the authencity of this bag??? Thanks you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> Hi can u guys help me check the authencity of this bag??? Thanks you so much


Can you post a side view of the bag?


----------



## Michelle9611

cdtracing said:


> Can you post a side view of the bag?


Here is the pic


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> Here is the pic


I believe it's an authentic Bedford.


----------



## Michelle9611

Hi can help me check the authencity of this bag


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> Hi can help me check the authencity of this bag


Authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## Paige79

Hi, 
   I was planning to buy this MK wallet i saw on one of the shop on facebook. Pls help to check if its authentic or fake. 
     Thanknyou in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Paige79 said:


> Hi,
> I was planning to buy this MK wallet i saw on one of the shop on facebook. Pls help to check if its authentic or fake.
> Thanknyou in advance


It's good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Paige79

cdtracing said:


> It's good.  Enjoy!


Thank you☺️


----------



## so12monc

Can you help me authenticate this bag, it just arrived today. It appears vintage & I would love to know when it was made, the name & color (appears ivory, darker than vanilla). Picture 4 is closest to the actual color. I could not find any manufacturers code, but it does have the Made in China tag. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Can you help me authenticate this bag, it just arrived today. It appears vintage & I would love to know when it was made, the name & color (appears ivory, darker than vanilla). Picture 4 is closest to the actual color. I could not find any manufacturers code, but it does have the Made in China tag. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420809
> View attachment 4420810
> View attachment 4420811
> View attachment 4420812
> View attachment 4420813
> View attachment 4420814
> View attachment 4420815
> View attachment 4420816
> View attachment 4420823
> View attachment 4420824


It's an authentic vintage MK crescent hobo bag.  My reference material does not go back far enough to  indentify the name or year it was made. I would say the color is probably Ivory; it's too dark for cream or vanilla.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic vintage MK crescent hobo bag.  My reference material does not go back far enough to  indentify the name or year it was made. I would say the color is probably Ivory; it's too dark for cream or vanilla.


Thank you! In looking around online, I'm wondering if it could be in the Woodside Collection. It has the same handle & hardware.


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Thank you! In looking around online, I'm wondering if it could be in the Woodside Collection. It has the same handle & hardware.


Could be.  There are similarities to this bag & the Woodside.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> Could be.  There are similarities to this bag & the Woodside.


Thanks a bunch! When did they start putting in the date codes? I've seen some tags from 2006 (A-0611), but that's about the earliest year I've seen.


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Thanks a bunch! When did they start putting in the date codes? I've seen some tags from 2006 (A-0611), but that's about the earliest year I've seen.


Early 2000.


----------



## isasantillan1

Hi 

I purchase a Hamilton bag from Poshmark and I was wondering if it’s fake ?


----------



## isasantillan1

Is this a fake Hamilton bag ?


----------



## cdtracing

isasantillan1 said:


> Is this a fake Hamilton bag ?


It's authentic,


----------



## isasantillan1

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic,



Thank you ! Just wanted to make sure .


----------



## sassassy

Hi, cdtracing!

Would you please take a look at an ebay listing for a Michael Kors Ciara Black Leather Medium Messenger Satchel Bag and let me know if you believe the bag is authentic or a fake? The reason I'm concerned is because the listing originally had a picture of the inside of the bag (see uploaded file) showing the inside tag which indicated that the bag was made in INDONESIA and part of the tag was missing from the picture, but the portion of the style number that I could see looked like it said 8F8GC6M2L. I emailed the seller and asked about the style number. Instead of replying to my email, the seller replaced the original picture of the inside of the purse with a different picture showing that the bag was made Bangladesh. Red flags went up for me! Something about the new picture of the inside tag bugs me even more. For example, the T19....the T looks bigger than the 19; and the word BANGLADESH...it looks like the spacing is off between the letter B and the letter A. The link to the ebay listing is:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...321842?hash=item4694923a32:g:KRMAAOSwwXRcyPVW​
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

sassassy said:


> Hi, cdtracing!
> 
> Would you please take a look at an ebay listing for a Michael Kors Ciara Black Leather Medium Messenger Satchel Bag and let me know if you believe the bag is authentic or a fake? The reason I'm concerned is because the listing originally had a picture of the inside of the bag (see uploaded file) showing the inside tag which indicated that the bag was made in INDONESIA and part of the tag was missing from the picture, but the portion of the style number that I could see looked like it said 8F8GC6M2L. I emailed the seller and asked about the style number. Instead of replying to my email, the seller replaced the original picture of the inside of the purse with a different picture showing that the bag was made Bangladesh. Red flags went up for me! Something about the new picture of the inside tag bugs me even more. For example, the T19....the T looks bigger than the 19; and the word BANGLADESH...it looks like the spacing is off between the letter B and the letter A. The link to the ebay listing is:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...321842?hash=item4694923a32:g:KRMAAOSwwXRcyPVW​
> Thank you!!!!!!


The bag in the listing looks authentic  & Indonesia & Bangladesh are 2 countries where bags are manufactured.  I don't know why the seller would change the picture in the listing to a different tag with a different lining & date.  I'm not comfortable with this listing if the seller is not willing to communicate.


----------



## sassassy

cdtracing said:


> The bag in the listing looks authentic  & Indonesia & Bangladesh are 2 countries where bags are manufactured.  I don't know why the seller would change the picture in the listing to a different tag with a different lining & date.  I'm not comfortable with this listing if the seller is not willing to communicate.



I would like to think that the seller realized she/he made a mistake and posted the wrong picture, but if that were the case, one would think that she/he would have replied to my email explaining that before replacing the picture. Also, the picture in the original picture clearly shows the style number as F8GC6M2L. Is there even a Michael Kors bag that includes those letter and numbers in the style number? In the picture of the "new" tag, does the letter spacing of BANGLADESH looks off to you....especially between the B and the A. Also, does the T look taller than the 19 to you? 

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

sassassy said:


> I would like to think that the seller realized she/he made a mistake and posted the wrong picture, but if that were the case, one would think that she/he would have replied to my email explaining that before replacing the picture. Also, the picture in the original picture clearly shows the style number as F8GC6M2L. Is there even a Michael Kors bag that includes those letter and numbers in the style number? In the picture of the "new" tag, does the letter spacing of BANGLADESH looks off to you....especially between the B and the A. Also, does the T look taller than the 19 to you?
> 
> Thank you!


I prefer to err on the side of caution . I would pass on this one.


----------



## sassassy

cdtracing said:


> I prefer to err on the side of caution . I would pass on this one.


I'm going to follow your advice! Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Crynzel

Hi, please help to authenticate this michael kors portia bag, which I bought from carousell. 
Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Crynzel said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this michael kors portia bag, which I bought from carousell.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4437946
> View attachment 4437947
> View attachment 4437948
> View attachment 4437949
> View attachment 4437950
> View attachment 4437951
> View attachment 4437952
> View attachment 4437953
> View attachment 4437954



Does the retail tag say it's a Portia?  According to the interior tag, this bag is a Sophia, not a Porta.  I don't see any red flags & do think the bag is an authentic Sophia.


----------



## Crynzel

cdtracing said:


> Does the retail tag say it's a Portia?  According to the interior tag, this bag is a Sophia, not a Porta.  I don't see any red flags & do think the bag is an authentic Sophia.


Got no tag when i got it. My mistake, i thought it’s portia. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Katariana

Hi there,
I have just bought MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Large Saffiano Leather Crossbody bag. I was wondering if you could help me indentify if the bag is authentic?
Photos attached. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Katariana said:


> Hi there,
> I have just bought MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Large Saffiano Leather Crossbody bag. I was wondering if you could help me indentify if the bag is authentic?
> Photos attached. Thank you.


It's authentic. Enjoy!!


----------



## Katariana

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!!


Thank you!


----------



## klb4556

Can anyone authenticate this selma?


Item: MK selma 
Listing number:
113735613063


Seller:rainbow_fashion_store
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MK-MIC...799764&hash=item1a7b2bba87:g:8IkAAOSw9EZcy7Eh
thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

klb4556 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this selma?
> 
> 
> Item: MK selma
> Listing number:
> 113735613063
> 
> 
> Seller:rainbow_fashion_store
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MK-MIC...799764&hash=item1a7b2bba87:g:8IkAAOSw9EZcy7Eh
> thank you so much


Need to see interior black made in country tag, front & back.


----------



## cdtracing

****ATTENTION****
I will be going out of town this weekend & will be in an area with no cell or internet service.  Any questions about authenticity will have to wait til I get back Monday night.  Thank you & have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## kaberri515

Could anyone please authenticate this Large Abbey for me?
Item:264250717023
Seller:lady_fashionista
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-348-Michael-Kors-ABBEY-Signature-Backpack-Large-Beige-Java-38H7XAYB7J/264250717023?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Da87bff1a29ba4288bcd808fb9068d00b%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D264250717023%26itm%3D264250717023&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A5c0d6ba2-83ea-11e9-9132-74dbd180da80%7Cparentrq%3A0fc6dfb116b0ab10a45b5d13fff41656%7Ciid%3A1 
Comments:I also have other photos I requested from her of heat stamp and tags that I have included
Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

kaberri515 said:


> View attachment 4448930
> View attachment 4448931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please authenticate this Large Abbey for me?
> Item:264250717023
> Seller:lady_fashionista
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-348-Michael-Kors-ABBEY-Signature-Backpack-Large-Beige-Java-38H7XAYB7J/264250717023?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Da87bff1a29ba4288bcd808fb9068d00b%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D264250717023%26itm%3D264250717023&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A5c0d6ba2-83ea-11e9-9132-74dbd180da80%7Cparentrq%3A0fc6dfb116b0ab10a45b5d13fff41656%7Ciid%3A1
> Comments:I also have other photos I requested from her of heat stamp and tags that I have included
> Thank you so much!


It's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## kaberri515

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy.


Thank you so much! I appreciate you looking for me


----------



## so12monc

Can you help authenticate this bag for me? I would love to know the style name. The hardware looks similar to Lana or Tilda, but I can't find a shoulder/hobo bag. I'm stumped. Color looks to be vanilla & made in early 2011. Thanks a bunch for any help on this one!


----------



## Karlita123

I got this bag from poshmark, the seller says it's not fake, that she got it at Macy's


----------



## Karlita123

Can someone authenticate this bag? The letters look weird.


----------



## Karlita123

Karlita123 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag? The letters look weird.


 got it from poshmark, seller says she got it from Macy's


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Can you help authenticate this bag for me? I would love to know the style name. The hardware looks similar to Lana or Tilda, but I can't find a shoulder/hobo bag. I'm stumped. Color looks to be vanilla & made in early 2011. Thanks a bunch for any help on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450095
> View attachment 4450096
> View attachment 4450099
> View attachment 4450093
> View attachment 4450097
> View attachment 4450094
> View attachment 4450091
> View attachment 4450101
> View attachment 4450100


It's authentic.  Sorry but I do not have the name of this one in my research material. Enjoy.


----------



## cdtracing

Karlita123 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag? The letters look weird.


It's authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Sorry but I do not have the name of this one in my research material. Enjoy.


Thank you for the quick response! I was a little worried on this one, since I couldn't find _*any*_ information. What type of bag would you say it is, a hobo, convertible crossbody, shoulder bag? The straps are not removable so I'm not sure if it could be considered convertible. Thanks again, you are amazing!!


----------



## Karlita123

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Enjoy.


Thanks so much ♥️♥️


----------



## rose_w

Hi guys, I need your help with authenticating my bag. This is my 3rd MK bag, but this time I bought it in other online shop than previous ones. I'm really concerned that in my package the dustbag, there is no price at the tag, it was made in Myanmar and logo inside the bag is slightly different than all the logos I know.
I found out on this topic someone was concerned about Myanmar and also I found other topic explaining why outlet MK bag doesn't have dustbags, but still I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## cdtracing

rose_w said:


> Hi guys, I need your help with authenticating my bag. This is my 3rd MK bag, but this time I bought it in other online shop than previous ones. I'm really concerned that in my package the dustbag, there is no price at the tag, it was made in Myanmar and logo inside the bag is slightly different than all the logos I know.
> I found out on this topic someone was concerned about Myanmar and also I found other topic explaining why outlet MK bag doesn't have dustbags, but still I would really appreciate your help.
> View attachment 4451348
> View attachment 4451349
> View attachment 4451350
> View attachment 4451352
> View attachment 4451353
> View attachment 4451354
> View attachment 4451355
> View attachment 4451356
> View attachment 4451357
> View attachment 4451360


It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## rose_w

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Reba88

We bought this bag on Amazon from ultradeals. It’s a Ciara large tote. I have my doubts about the hanging logo charm since the MK is separate from the ring and isn’t embossed with Micheal Kors. I also doubt because the inside pockets and zipper isn’t lined with leather. Other than that it seems legit. Please help.


----------



## Micah melissa katigbak

I recently bought a bag from a friend and i can't say if its authentic or not and i can't scan the bag QR code. Can you help me to determine if this bag is real? Thank you im looking forward for your reply


----------



## Legallyfatma

Hey guys
I hope you all doing well, I was wondering if someone can authenticate this MK bag for me. Please
Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Pictures of the interior made in country tag are needed in order to evaluate the bag.


----------



## Legallyfatma

Here is the tag, thank you .


----------



## cdtracing

Legallyfatma said:


> Here is the tag, thank you .


It's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## ivorymint

Hello guys!

Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Drawstring Tote
Listing number:
Seller: gabysbags
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...Drawstring-Tote/264035686820?var=563572527140
Comments: wondering if you can help to validate the authenticity of this purse, many thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

ivorymint said:


> View attachment 4464936
> View attachment 4464937
> View attachment 4464939
> View attachment 4464940
> View attachment 4464941
> View attachment 4464942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Drawstring Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller: gabysbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...Drawstring-Tote/264035686820?var=563572527140
> Comments: wondering if you can help to validate the authenticity of this purse, many thanks in advance


Need to see complete interior of the bag you're interested in & the interior made in country tag, both sides.


----------



## Mk4357

Hi! I need help  authenticating my bag I bought it off of Amazon this past week. The tag on the inside says it’s made in  Cambodia and the C on the “Michael Kors” on the front looks higher then the rest. It does not say Michael Kors on both sides of the zipper. I’m not sure if it’s real or not. Please help!


----------



## Mk4357

Mk4357 said:


> View attachment 4465483
> View attachment 4465484
> View attachment 4465485
> View attachment 4465486
> View attachment 4465487
> View attachment 4465488
> View attachment 4465489
> View attachment 4465490
> View attachment 4465491
> View attachment 4465493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I need help  authenticating my bag I bought it off of Amazon this past week. The tag on the inside says it’s made in  Cambodia and the C on the “Michael Kors” on the front looks higher then the rest. It does not say Michael Kors on both sides of the zipper. I’m not sure if it’s real or not. Please help![/QUOTE


 Heres some more pictures! Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Mk4357 said:


> View attachment 4465483
> View attachment 4465484
> View attachment 4465485
> View attachment 4465486
> View attachment 4465487
> View attachment 4465488
> View attachment 4465489
> View attachment 4465490
> View attachment 4465491
> View attachment 4465493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I need help  authenticating my bag I bought it off of Amazon this past week. The tag on the inside says it’s made in  Cambodia and the C on the “Michael Kors” on the front looks higher then the rest. It does not say Michael Kors on both sides of the zipper. I’m not sure if it’s real or not. Please help!


Authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## loonnaaa

Hiiii!
I need help authenticating a bag I bought from TJ Maxx earlier today.


----------



## cdtracing

loonnaaa said:


> Hiiii!
> I need help authenticating a bag I bought from TJ Maxx earlier today.


It's authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## Alaska

https://posh.mk/qDnRKhtALX


----------



## Alaska

https://posh.mk/qDnRKhtALX


----------



## Alaska

https://posh.mk/qDnRKhtALX

How this one look?


----------



## cdtracing

Alaska said:


> https://posh.mk/qDnRKhtALX
> 
> How this one look?


I will need to see a clear picture of the interior made in country tag...both sides & the heat stamp on the wallet.


----------



## Kolibrix

Hello!! Can someone please authenticate this medium Selma? Item: Michael Kors Selma Md TZ Satchel Bag 
Seller: fashion*lady
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264377724449
P.s. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Please, let me know Is it authentic? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Kolibrix said:


> Hello!! Can someone please authenticate this medium Selma? Item: Michael Kors Selma Md TZ Satchel Bag
> Seller: fashion*lady
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264377724449
> P.s. I know about the defects and I'm okay with it for the price. Please, let me know Is it authentic? Thank you!


I need to see the heat stamp & the interior made in country tags.


----------



## chinesef0untain_

Hi I need help figuring out if this bag is authentic. I purchased it from Ross earlier but started freaking out because I can’t find anything online. I will reply with more pictures, thank you in advance.


----------



## chinesef0untain_

chinesef0untain_ said:


> Hi I need help figuring out if this bag is authentic. I purchased it from Ross earlier but started freaking out because I can’t find anything online. I will reply with more pictures, thank you in advance.



If it is real, why is it that I can’t seem to find anything online? 

Here are the rest of the pictures, thank you.


----------



## chinesef0untain_

chinesef0untain_ said:


> If it is real, why is it that I can’t seem to find anything online?
> 
> Here are the rest of the pictures, thank you.


It also came with this other strap! Thanks again.


----------



## Kolibrix

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the heat stamp & the interior made in country tags.



This photo is enough? Thank you again


----------



## cdtracing

Kolibrix said:


> This photo is enough? Thank you again


No, it is not.  The heat stamp is leather & on opposite side of dougle pockets,  Interior made in country tags are on the inside seam of the side of the lining.


----------



## cdtracing

chinesef0untain_ said:


> If it is real, why is it that I can’t seem to find anything online?
> 
> Here are the rest of the pictures, thank you.


It's authentic. Enjoy. I found several online & in my reference material.  I think yours may be an outlet bag.


----------



## chinesef0untain_

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy. I found several online & in my reference material.  I think yours may be an outlet bag.




Thank you! When I searched I only found other bags. Could it be that they named different bags the same name “Lupita”?


----------



## StormX

Item Name (if you know it):
No idea

SERIAL NUMBER: 
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: n/a
Who took the pictures: myself
History of the bag: Owned by one lady before being gifted.
Comments: This was given to me along with a vintage Dior, a Prada and a bunch of other bags. I don't know anything about MK but what I Googled. I'd really like to know the name/style and if possible what year it's from. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

StormX said:


> Item Name (if you know it):
> No idea
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: n/a
> Who took the pictures: myself
> History of the bag: Owned by one lady before being gifted.
> Comments: This was given to me along with a vintage Dior, a Prada and a bunch of other bags. I don't know anything about MK but what I Googled. I'd really like to know the name/style and if possible what year it's from. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483605
> View attachment 4483606
> View attachment 4483607
> View attachment 4483608
> View attachment 4483609
> View attachment 4483610
> View attachment 4483611
> View attachment 4483612
> View attachment 4483613
> View attachment 4483614
> View attachment 4483615
> View attachment 4483616


It's authentic & a Jet Set medium leather tote made 2014-2015.  It's also an outlet bag.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Item: small fawn Mercer gallery bag
Ebay no: 163549400881
Seller: sunnyhurst
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Small-Fawn-Mercer-Gallery-/153549400881

Hi, l'm interested in buying this bag and was wondering if you could help me authenicate it? Thanks


----------



## StormX

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic & a Jet Set medium leather tote made 2014-2015.  It's also an outlet bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Snowshoe42 said:


> Item: small fawn Mercer gallery bag
> Ebay no: 163549400881
> Seller: sunnyhurst
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Small-Fawn-Mercer-Gallery-/153549400881
> 
> Hi, l'm interested in buying this bag and was wondering if you could help me authenicate it? Thanks


This listing is saying sold.  Did you buy it?  I need to see the heat stamp & both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## daswandern

Hi, everyone! I just bought this bag today. Unfortunately, I only found out after I had left the store...that the price tag and the tag sewn in the bag are two different tags. I feel pretty dumb about it but was hoping someone might know if this bag is real or outlet, and the actual name.

*SERIAL NUMBER: *38S9CRXT9L (from inside the bag)
*Link* (if available): N/A
*Seller*: N/A, the store is Saks Off 5th
*History of the bag: *I just bought the bag and I either have a fake/real/outlet bag, but I'm unsure because the tags do not match. Please see photos attached.
*Comments: *From googling, I can't find this style for the life of me. The tag also was just in a zippered pocket instead of attached to the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

daswandern said:


> Hi, everyone! I just bought this bag today. Unfortunately, I only found out after I had left the store...that the price tag and the tag sewn in the bag are two different tags. I feel pretty dumb about it but was hoping someone might know if this bag is real or outlet, and the actual name.
> 
> *SERIAL NUMBER: *38S9CRXT9L (from inside the bag)
> *Link* (if available): N/A
> *Seller*: N/A, the store is Saks Off 5th
> *History of the bag: *I just bought the bag and I either have a fake/real/outlet bag, but I'm unsure because the tags do not match. Please see photos attached.
> *Comments: *From googling, I can't find this style for the life of me. The tag also was just in a zippered pocket instead of attached to the bag.
> View attachment 4486473
> View attachment 4486475
> View attachment 4486474
> View attachment 4486469
> View attachment 4486471
> View attachment 4486472
> View attachment 4486476
> View attachment 4486477


I'm not finding either of the style numbers in my research material.  I would return the bag.


----------



## daswandern

cdtracing said:


> I'm not finding either of the style numbers in my research material.  I would return the bag.


Oh no... I had a bad feeling about it. That’s frustrating. Thank you for checking!


----------



## Ashjd97

Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this MK bag and purse for me please? It would be much appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Ashjd97

Sorry didn't realise you need both sides of the inside tag. I've attached pictures of the other sides of the inside tag. And also a picture of the studs on the bottom of the bag. Thanks again


----------



## MonaMolnar

Hi,
I would like to buy a Michael Kors Hamilton Medium bag for my mum. I check a lot of videos and blogs for this theme.
I found one but l couldn't decide it is real or fake.
Item Name (if you know it):

SERIAL NUMBER: Michael Kors Hamilton Medium (east-west maybe)
Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/products/laurenmanningx-michael-kors-bag-amazing-quality/
Seller: @laurenmanningx
Who took the pictures: the seller
History of the bag: I found in depop, the discription: Michael kors bag. Amazing quality. Only used twice
Comments: I asked for extra photos:
Thank you for your help


----------



## MonaMolnar

and here is the bottom


----------



## cdtracing

Ashjd97 said:


> Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this MK bag and purse for me please? It would be much appreciated, thanks in advance


They're both authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## cdtracing

MonaMolnar said:


> Hi,
> I would like to buy a Michael Kors Hamilton Medium bag for my mum. I check a lot of videos and blogs for this theme.
> I found one but l couldn't decide it is real or fake.
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: Michael Kors Hamilton Medium (east-west maybe)
> Link (if available): https://www.depop.com/products/laurenmanningx-michael-kors-bag-amazing-quality/
> Seller: @laurenmanningx
> Who took the pictures: the seller
> History of the bag: I found in depop, the discription: Michael kors bag. Amazing quality. Only used twice
> Comments: I asked for extra photos:
> Thank you for your help


It's authentic.


----------



## Ashjd97

cdtracing said:


> They're both authentic. Enjoy.


Thank you so much! Very happy


----------



## MonaMolnar

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## Gloglo89

Hello

I have been reading this blog for hours! Would you please authenticate this purse for me? I’m on the fence if i should purchase it or not.

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Gloglo89 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been reading this blog for hours! Would you please authenticate this purse for me? I’m on the fence if i should purchase it or not.
> 
> Thank you!


 I'm not pulling up the style number in my reference material.  Personally, I would pass on this one.


----------



## Gloglo89

cdtracing said:


> I'm not pulling up the style number in my reference material.  Personally, I would pass on this one.


Thank you I had a bad feeling about it


----------



## Finy Shafini

*Hai,*
*Really appreciate if you can authenticate this bag.*
Item Name (if you know it): Jet Set Travel Medium Leather Multicolor Canvas Tote

SERIAL NUMBER: 35H7GH9T2L
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: personal shopper from carousell
Who took the pictures: myself
History of the bag: seller wrongly bought the design thus sellingbit online
Comments: i bought this bag from online seller. She claimed she bought wrongly design. Really nees your help to authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Finy Shafini said:


> *Hai,*
> *Really appreciate if you can authenticate this bag.*
> Item Name (if you know it): Jet Set Travel Medium Leather Multicolor Canvas Tote
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 35H7GH9T2L
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: personal shopper from carousell
> Who took the pictures: myself
> History of the bag: seller wrongly bought the design thus sellingbit online
> Comments: i bought this bag from online seller. She claimed she bought wrongly design. Really nees your help to authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!


It's authentic.


----------



## Finy Shafini

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thank you so much. Really appreciate that!


----------



## Anabannnanna

Serial number: NB-1605
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No link available
Seller: not sure maybe dd’s (clothes shopping store)
It was given as a gift
I took the pics myself


----------



## Anabannnanna

Anabannnanna said:


> Serial number: NB-1605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No link available
> Seller: not sure maybe dd’s (clothes shopping store)
> It was given as a gift
> I took the pics myself



Here are the pics they did not upload for some reason


----------



## Aayana11

Can you please help me authenticate my Michael kors bags . I bought 3 MK bags inline.. Can you help me for this one first.. Jet set travel lg chain shldr tote.. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Aayana11 said:


> Can you please help me authenticate my Michael kors bags . I bought 3 MK bags inline.. Can you help me for this one first.. Jet set travel lg chain shldr tote.. Thank you.


It's authentic.


----------



## Aayana11

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Aww... Thank you very much..


----------



## DS Novak

I purchased this bag from the Goodwill auction site and am not sure that it is authentic. It has plain lining. Here is the link to the listing.  Please help! https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/70917209


----------



## cdtracing

DS Novak said:


> I purchased this bag from the Goodwill auction site and am not sure that it is authentic. It has plain lining. Here is the link to the listing.  Please help! https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/70917209


Older bag from 2007.  Lining is the vintage style lining.  Itls authentic.


----------



## DS Novak

cdtracing said:


> Older bag from 2007.  Lining is the vintage style lining.  Itls authentic.


Whew! That's a load off my mind. Thank you so much! I was afraid I'd just wasted too much money on a fake. I guess it was the price tag on it that really threw me off.


----------



## itsx3kelsey

Can you authenticate this listing on Poshmark? https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Michael-Kors-Crossbody-Wallet-5cd7ca9d264a554bc8367662


----------



## cdtracing

itsx3kelsey said:


> Can you authenticate this listing on Poshmark? https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Michael-Kors-Crossbody-Wallet-5cd7ca9d264a554bc8367662


I need to see both sides of the made in country interior tags.


----------



## Prettyinpink18

I bought this from Gabys Bags on Poshmark. Can anyone tell me if it’s authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Prettyinpink18 said:


> I bought this from Gabys Bags on Poshmark. Can anyone tell me if it’s authentic? Thank you in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## Prettyinpink18

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.




I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Anabannnanna

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


Can you please authenticate this? Bought at a store called dds.


----------



## cdtracing

Anabannnanna said:


> Can you please authenticate this? Bought at a store called dds.


Authentic.


----------



## CherryRose85

I bought this bag at a yard sale, I have no idea if it is authentic or not. I have asked friends and I get mixed responses. I'm wondering if someone could help me. I tried googling it, and from what I get, it could be an older model possibly. I'm not really sure what to look for. Any help would be appreciated. I can also take more or different pics if needed. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

CherryRose85 said:


> I bought this bag at a yard sale, I have no idea if it is authentic or not. I have asked friends and I get mixed responses. I'm wondering if someone could help me. I tried googling it, and from what I get, it could be an older model possibly. I'm not really sure what to look for. Any help would be appreciated. I can also take more or different pics if needed. Thank you


It's an authentic older Astor satchel & was made in 2008.  It;s also from the Outlet..


----------



## CherryRose85

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic older Astor satchel & was made in 2008.  It;s also from the Outlet..


Thank you so much! I appreciate your help, and I'm happy to have found a cute authentic bag


----------



## kittyy

Please authenticate, thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

kittyy said:


> Please authenticate, thank you!


It's authentic.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mkuser

Please authenticate it. Thank you


----------



## Mkuser

Here are additional picd


----------



## cdtracing

Mkuser said:


> Here are additional picd


It's authentic.


----------



## Mkuser

Thank you so much. 

I was afraid it was fake because the colour of the zipper of the bag you have checked before was gold and mine is brown


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. I'd love some help please.
Someone on fb is selling her preloved mk. She has shared pics. I would really appreciate if someone can guide me about authenticity before I approach her abt it. TIA

PS I've previously bought a preloved Coach bag from her and it was genuine.


----------



## cdtracing

ambermoon said:


> Hi. I'd love some help please.
> Someone on fb is selling her preloved mk. She has shared pics. I would really appreciate if someone can guide me about authenticity before I approach her abt it. TIA
> 
> PS I've previously bought a preloved Coach bag from her and it was genuine.


It's authentic.


----------



## ambermoon

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you please help me with this bag I thrifted today if it's authentic or fake? Thank you so much in advance ❤️



SERIAL NUMBER: I'm not really sure which one is the serial code so I included the photo of that tag from the purse that has number in it 
Link (if available): mine is the same but in navy colour, It doesn't have it on the Canadian website so I'm not sure if it's real. ( https://www.michaelkors.ca/small-logo-tape-camera-bag/_/R-CA_32H8SF5M0L?color=2999 )
Seller: n/a got the purse at the thriftstore 
Who took the pictures: I took the photos 
History of the bag: n/a
Comments: if photo are not good enough pls let me know I can post more of them


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic


----------



## imperfectlyperfectly

SERIAL NUMBER: I’m not sure which number is the correct numbers. I provided pictures of the tag
Link (if available):
Seller:This bag was given to me as a birthday present from a friend...I’m not even sure of the name sadly
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: unknown 
Comments: unknown


----------



## imperfectlyperfectly

View attachment 4516392
View attachment 4516377
View attachment 4516374
View attachment 4516365

	

		
			
		

		
	
 SERIAL NUMBER: I’m not sure which number is the correct numbers. I provided pictures of the tag
Link (if available):
Seller:This bag was given to me as a birthday present from a friend...I’m not even sure of the name sadly
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: unknown 
Comments: unknown


----------



## cdtracing

imperfectlyperfectly said:


> View attachment 4516396
> View attachment 4516392
> View attachment 4516377
> View attachment 4516374
> View attachment 4516365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: I’m not sure which number is the correct numbers. I provided pictures of the tag
> Link (if available):
> Seller:This bag was given to me as a birthday present from a friend...I’m not even sure of the name sadly
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the bag: unknown
> Comments: unknown



It's authentic.  It's the Sady  multifunctional tote.


----------



## Busygirl2016

Hello everyone!  I need some help with authentication please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Busygirl2016 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help with authentication please. Thank you in advance.


Need to see the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Busygirl2016

cdtracing said:


> Need to see the interior made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Busygirl2016 said:


> Hello everyone!  I need some help with authentication please. Thank you in advance.



It's authentic.


----------



## Busygirl2016

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## beeauty

cdtracing said:


> Authentic



Hi cdtracing were you referring to my post ?? If so thank you SOO much for helping ❤️❤️ Have a great weekend


----------



## cdtracing

beeauty said:


> Hi cdtracing were you referring to my post ?? If so thank you SOO much for helping ❤️❤️ Have a great weekend


Yes, yours is authentic.  Sorry I didn't quote your post so you would know.


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. 


cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


So sorry to bother you again.... But could you also ID this bag for me?
Thank you so much.


----------



## ambermoon

ambermoon said:


> Hi.
> 
> So sorry to bother you again.... But could you also ID this bag for me?
> Thank you so much.


This one


----------



## MeganLynnRose

Hey I just came across this thread right after I needed it haha. Just purchased these, they’re being shipped right now but does this look sketchy or real to you guys?


----------



## cdtracing

MeganLynnRose said:


> View attachment 4518892
> View attachment 4518893
> View attachment 4518894
> View attachment 4518895
> View attachment 4518896
> View attachment 4518897
> View attachment 4518898
> View attachment 4518900
> View attachment 4518901
> View attachment 4518891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just came across this thread right after I needed it haha. Just purchased these, they’re being shipped right now but does this look sketchy or real to you guys?


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

ambermoon said:


> This one


Outlet version of the ring tassel hobo.


----------



## ambermoon

cdtracing said:


> Outlet version of the ring tassel hobo.


Thank you again! You are great!!


----------



## Yzakhay17

Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks in advance. Thankyou very much


----------



## cdtracing

Yzakhay17 said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this bag please. Thanks in advance. Thankyou very much


Need more than one picture to evaluate the bag..  In the first post of this thread is a list of the necessary pictures for authenticating a bag.  Please read the list & submit the required pictures.  Thank you.


----------



## Yzakhay17

Sorry i thought i posted all the pictures


----------



## Yzakhay17

Sorry i thought i posted all the pictures


----------



## Yzakhay17

I have to upload it seperately coz im recieving an error


----------



## Yzakhay17

Sorry im having a hard time to uoload photos so i have to upload it seperately thanks for consideration. Also it was only given to me. I dont know where did they purchase it. And it doesnt have any serial number. I also dont know the name of the bag. It was my first time to have bag like this


----------



## cdtracing

Yzakhay17 said:


> Sorry im having a hard time to uoload photos so i have to upload it seperately thanks for consideration. Also it was only given to me. I dont know where did they purchase it. And it doesnt have any serial number. I also dont know the name of the bag. It was my first time to have bag like this


Sorry, this is fake.


----------



## Yzakhay17

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, this is fake.


Thankyou. ❤


----------



## dontclickonmyusername

I've never notice till now on my watch and was comparing it on ebay. The back of my watch is different from ebays. Here is the comparison between mines and other sellers on ebay. Mines is the top, the other is from ebay sellers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: I just notice im on a purseforum for Michael Kors oops! Hopefully this is allowed!


----------



## cdtracing

dontclickonmyusername said:


> I've never notice till now on my watch and was comparing it on ebay. The back of my watch is different from ebays. Here is the comparison between mines and other sellers on ebay. Mines is the top, the other is from ebay sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just notice im on a purseforum for Michael Kors oops! Hopefully this is allowed!



I'm sorry but I don't authenticate MK jewelry or watches.  You may want to contact MK with pictures to see what they say.


----------



## HiraS

Hi there. Needing some help in authenticity of this particular bag :

Item: 
*Michael Kors Jet Set East West Crossbody Saffiano Leather*
Item number: 192714309097
Seller: ebay : nycholic
Link: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...ody-Saffiano-Leather-/192714309097?nav=SEARCH


Thanks in advance much much appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

HiraS said:


> Hi there. Needing some help in authenticity of this particular bag :
> 
> Item:
> *Michael Kors Jet Set East West Crossbody Saffiano Leather*
> Item number: 192714309097
> Seller: ebay : nycholic
> Link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...ody-Saffiano-Leather-/192714309097?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance much much appreciated.


I need to see the internal made in country tag.


----------



## Yischux

Hello,

Please Help me authenticate these 2 MK Bags that I've recently purchased in Amazon.

I've heard there are few fakes going through amazon.

Advance thank you! )

Item name : Michael kors jet set item crossbody bag
Seller : Andres Supplies ( Through Amazon )
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q6CXDDX/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apap_GstFxqyxniDjw

Item Name: Michael kors jet set travel large chain shoulder tote
seller: All glitters ( Through Amazon )
link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KVLV8SB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_vFlyDbVGN098Z

Comments for BOTH : I'm questioning it's authenticity because it didn't come along with any dustbags plus there are reviews that some people claiming its fake but there's way more reviews that stating it's real. Just want to be 100% Certain it's authentic to you guys as well THANK YOU


----------



## HiraS

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the internal made in country tag.


Hi thanks for responding ive asked the seller for the inner snaps just attaching some more i found on her website. Will attach once she replies thanks heaps


----------



## cdtracing

Yischux said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please Help me authenticate these 2 MK Bags that I've recently purchased in Amazon.
> 
> I've heard there are few fakes going through amazon.
> 
> Advance thank you! )
> 
> Item name : Michael kors jet set item crossbody bag
> Seller : Andres Supplies ( Through Amazon )
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q6CXDDX/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apap_GstFxqyxniDjw
> 
> Item Name: Michael kors jet set travel large chain shoulder tote
> seller: All glitters ( Through Amazon )
> link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KVLV8SB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_vFlyDbVGN098Z
> 
> Comments for BOTH : I'm questioning it's authenticity because it didn't come along with any dustbags plus there are reviews that some people claiming its fake but there's way more reviews that stating it's real. Just want to be 100% Certain it's authentic to you guys as well THANK YOU



I need to see the both sides of the internal made in country tags of both bags.


----------



## Yischux

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the both sides of the internal made in country tags of both bags.



Here you go Mate  MANY THANKS!


----------



## cdtracing

Yischux said:


> Here you go Mate  MANY THANKS!


They're authentic.  Bags made for the outlet do not come with dust bags.


----------



## Yischux

cdtracing said:


> They're authentic.  Bags made for the outlet do not come with dust bags.


That's great to hear! Many Thanks!


----------



## lightwave

Yzakhay17 said:


> Sorry im having a hard time to uoload photos so i have to upload it seperately thanks for consideration. Also it was only given to me. I dont know where did they purchase it. And it doesnt have any serial number. I also dont know the name of the bag. It was my first time to have bag like this





cdtracing said:


> Sorry, this is fake.



Hi, long time reader here. May I ask what it is about this one that exposed it as a fake? (pics in post #4714) Please know I am not trying to challenge or dispute the verdict or your expert knowledge, but am asking for learning, because I have seen one that looks like this at TJMaxx and Marshalls along with other MK belt bag models too. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

lightwave said:


> Hi, long time reader here. May I ask what it is about this one that exposed it as a fake? (pics in post #4714) Please know I am not trying to challenge or dispute the verdict or your expert knowledge, but am asking for learning, because I have seen one that looks like this at TJMaxx and Marshalls along with other MK belt bag models too. Thank you!


Sorry but since counterfeiters read sites like this, it is not a good idea to discuss what tips off as to why a bag is fake or genuine.


----------



## lightwave

cdtracing said:


> Sorry but since counterfeiters read sites like this, it is not a good idea to discuss what tips off as to why a bag is fake or genuine.



I understand. Thanks.


----------



## lightwave

...and to add, I did appreciate your time and reply. I didn’t mean any harm in asking, so thanks for understanding.


----------



## cdtracing

lightwave said:


> ...and to add, I did appreciate your time and reply. I didn’t mean any harm in asking, so thanks for understanding.


No harm & no offense taken.  Counterfeiters have gotten real good in copying designer bags.  They don't need any help from us to make their counterfeits better.


----------



## lightwave

That is for sure. We certainly don’t want to assist those endeavors at all. The other day I saw a woman in a store carrying a very obvious fake MK.


----------



## Abigail08

Hi! I just bought this bag (second hand) and I'm afraid it is a very well made fake. I tried googling the data code and nothing came up... 
Could you please give me your opinion? Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## cdtracing

Abigail08 said:


> Hi! I just bought this bag (second hand) and I'm afraid it is a very well made fake. I tried googling the data code and nothing came up...
> Could you please give me your opinion? Any help would be very much appreciated


This bag looks very good but the style number is wrong.  It's possible that the wrong style number is a quality control issue but I think this is a very good fake.  I don't trust the number.


----------



## Abigail08

cdtracing said:


> This bag looks very good but the style number is wrong.  It's possible that the wrong style number is a quality control issue but I think this is a very good fake.  I don't trust the number.



I was worried that would be the case  thank you for your time and answer!! 
But if not for the number I'd be convinced it's real, that really scares me tbh


----------



## cdtracing

Just to let everyone know......I will be out of town this weekend & will be off the grid so no internet or cell service.  Authentication requests will have to wait until I get back on Tuesday.  Thanks.


----------



## ambermoon

cdtracing said:


> Just to let everyone know......I will be out of town this weekend & will be off the grid so no internet or cell service.  Authentication requests will have to wait until I get back on Tuesday.  Thanks.


Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## lightwave

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nalasmom85

Is this a real Michael Kota? If so what style is it?


----------



## Emily111

Hello.
Can you authenticate this bag, please ?
The bag is a Selma mini 
It has no serial number which makes me think it’s not genuine. 
I bought it on Depop and the seller said she bought it in New York 8 years Ago. As far as I know even the older bags have serial numbers. Apart from lack of the serial number /tag there is nothing else that would suggest it’s a fake unless you experts can spot anything  thank you 

Photographs taken by me:


----------



## Grants10910

Hello can you tell me if this purse is real or fake before I buy it.MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Top Zip Snap Pocket  BROWN/MULBERRY FAST FREE SHIPPING https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174003555368


----------



## mk lover

Hi Authenticators, 
Good day. 
I would really appreciate your help to authenticate this bag, i bought it from a private sale (facebook friend). Hope this pictures help to authenticate it. Please let me know if need more pictures. TIA


SERIAL NUMBER: 30S7GB6S3L
Link (if available): none
Seller: facebook friend
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: bought preloved from fb friend
Comments: it looks authentic for me, just want to confirm it.


----------



## mk lover

More pictures here :


----------



## cdtracing

Nalasmom85 said:


> Is this a real Michael Kota? If so what style is it?


Fake.


----------



## cdtracing

Emily111 said:


> Hello.
> Can you authenticate this bag, please ?
> The bag is a Selma mini
> It has no serial number which makes me think it’s not genuine.
> I bought it on Depop and the seller said she bought it in New York 8 years Ago. As far as I know even the older bags have serial numbers. Apart from lack of the serial number /tag there is nothing else that would suggest it’s a fake unless you experts can spot anything  thank you
> 
> Photographs taken by me:


Not sure about the made in country tag.  Thee should be a heat stamp inside as well.  I would need to see the heat stamp & the other side of that made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

mk lover said:


> More pictures here :


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Grants10910 said:


> Hello can you tell me if this purse is real or fake before I buy it.MICHAEL KORS Jet Set Top Zip Snap Pocket  BROWN/MULBERRY FAST FREE SHIPPING https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174003555368


Authentic.


----------



## Emily111

cdtracing said:


> Not sure about the made in country tag.  Thee should be a heat stamp inside as well.  I would need to see the heat stamp & the other side of that made in country tag.




Thank you for your time. 
Photos of tag and heat stamp


----------



## Emily111

Emily111 said:


> Thank you for your time.
> Photos of tag and heat stamp


----------



## cdtracing

This bag could have been a sample.  I'm still leary of that made in country tag, tho.  I'm on the fence with this one.  you may want to get an evaluation from an outside third party authentication service.


----------



## Layilay

Hello... Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Layilay said:


> Hello... Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531183
> View attachment 4531184
> View attachment 4531185
> View attachment 4531186
> View attachment 4531187


Authentic.


----------



## Layilay

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Emily111

cdtracing said:


> This bag could have been a sample.  I'm still leary of that made in country tag, tho.  I'm on the fence with this one.  you may want to get an evaluation from an outside third party authentication service.



Yes It’s that tag im unsure of ..... thank you for your help


----------



## mk lover

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Horray Thank you very much dear! ☺️
Have a nice day!


----------



## Grants10910

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## marielx

Hi, can anyone help me to confirm if this connie camera bag I bought online is authentic or not? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

marielx said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to confirm if this connie camera bag I bought online is authentic or not? Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## marielx

Thanks!


----------



## VintageLVer

This seller on Mercari has a lot of the same items. Seems suspicious to me. Brand new designer goods at a discount? Hmmm...can someone confirm my suspicions? How do I go about reporting on Mercari if so? They have made 410 sales...tons of items by MK and Kate Spade...


----------



## cdtracing

No interior pics, heat stamp pics, or tag pics.  I would not trust this seller.


----------



## VintageLVer

cdtracing said:


> No interior pics, heat stamp pics, or tag pics.  I would not trust this seller.


Ok, so it’s not just me. Do you have any ideas on how to report a counterfeit seller on a platform such as Mercari? I can block a seller but I don’t see where I can report someone, like you can on eBay. Hundreds of people are falling for this scam.


----------



## cdtracing

you can report them directly to MK via his official website.  Michaelkors.com


----------



## VintageLVer

cdtracing said:


> you can report them directly to MK via his official website.  Michaelkors.com


Thank you, I just did. Hope they stop this seller. If anyone else wants to report the seller you can do so by sending an email to inquiries@michaelkors.com


----------



## ElkRiverTrading

Greetings, first timer here on this authentication post.
I have an MK Brooke Bucket bag that I purchased.   I question the authenticity of the bag, as the same person later tried to sell me an obviously fake bag.

(I am still learning to decipher MK tags)
Serial#: XJJDK3ZGMFN5QZG
location/link: In my possession
I took the pictures

The name stamp on the pocket leather pad is led me to question the authenticity as the M is not perfectly clear.

Thank you to everyone,
Rob


----------



## cdtracing

ElkRiverTrading said:


> Greetings, first timer here on this authentication post.
> I have an MK Brooke Bucket bag that I purchased.   I question the authenticity of the bag, as the same person later tried to sell me an obviously fake bag.
> 
> (I am still learning to decipher MK tags)
> Serial#: XJJDK3ZGMFN5QZG
> location/link: In my possession
> I took the pictures
> 
> The name stamp on the pocket leather pad is led me to question the authenticity as the M is not perfectly clear.
> 
> Thank you to everyone,
> Rob
> View attachment 4541662
> View attachment 4541663
> View attachment 4541664
> View attachment 4541665
> View attachment 4541666
> View attachment 4541667
> View attachment 4541670
> View attachment 4541671
> View attachment 4541672
> View attachment 4541673
> View attachment 4541674


It's authentic.


----------



## Alldaysun

Item: *Original Michael Kors Bag, Used Once, Excellent Condition!!!*
Listing number: 303287925060
Seller: *gemmat5035 *
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: Please help me authenticate this. Bought this large Portia from eBay seller. Everything looks perfect for me apart the main thing – interior tag.  There is not style number, QR-code etc. Please check the auction photos in the auction link. I also have taken some photos of the interior, the bottom feet and the confusing interior narrow black tag with the gold “Made in Chine” on it. Kindly see photos attached. Many thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Alldaysun said:


> Item: *Original Michael Kors Bag, Used Once, Excellent Condition!!!*
> Listing number: 303287925060
> Seller: *gemmat5035 *
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Michael-Kors-Bag-Used-Once-Excellent-Condition/303287925060?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: Please help me authenticate this. Bought this large Portia from eBay seller. Everything looks perfect for me apart the main thing – interior tag.  There is not style number, QR-code etc. Please check the auction photos in the auction link. I also have taken some photos of the interior, the bottom feet and the confusing interior narrow black tag with the gold “Made in Chine” on it. Kindly see photos attached. Many thanks.


I'm starting to see a lot of bags with this tag.  This is not a Michael Kors tags.  I believe this is a counterfeit.


----------



## Alldaysun

cdtracing said:


> I'm starting to see a lot of bags with this tag.  This is not a Michael Kors tags.  I believe this is a counterfeit.


Oh, no (( Amazing quality. Everything is just perfect. If not this doggy tag I would never say it is a fake. Want to cry 
Thank you for your help. Have to return this bag then.


----------



## jeanne2

Please can you authenticate this large MK gold lock padlock and key charm set?  I am looking for a new set.  Came across this listing on Ebay but it does not look like gold color to me from this listing.  Thank you for your help.
Listing No.=264466244864
Seller=lyalka22710
Link=https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...244864?hash=item3d936aa500:g:pgwAAOSwHXtbhFoK


----------



## cdtracing

jeanne2 said:


> Please can you authenticate this large MK gold lock padlock and key charm set?  I am looking for a new set.  Came across this listing on Ebay but it does not look like gold color to me from this listing.  Thank you for your help.
> Listing No.=264466244864
> Seller=lyalka22710
> Link=https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...244864?hash=item3d936aa500:g:pgwAAOSwHXtbhFoK


It's authentic.


----------



## cathynanit

kindly advise id its authentic or not


----------



## cdtracing

cathynanit said:


> kindly advise id its authentic or not


Need to see clear pics of heat stamp, interior made in country tag, & interior stitching.


----------



## JenCori

Hi! I hope im in the right thread. Pls. let me know if this is an authentic Mk bag or just an exact replica. Made in Cambodia but as i googled cambodia is not on the lists of countries where mk is being made. Help! Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

JenCori said:


> Hi! I hope im in the right thread. Pls. let me know if this is an authentic Mk bag or just an exact replica. Made in Cambodia but as i googled cambodia is not on the lists of countries where mk is being made. Help! Thanks


It's authentic.


----------



## JenCori

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Glad it is! Thanks so much for your quick reply!


----------



## JenCori

Hi again! Iv this bag that im not been using anymore, bought online its an old model & up to this day couldnt verify if original or not. Could you pls authenticate this?


----------



## cdtracing

JenCori said:


> Hi again! Iv this bag that im not been using anymore, bought online its an old model & up to this day couldnt verify if original or not. Could you pls authenticate this?


It's authentic from 2008 & it's from the MK outlet.


----------



## JenCori

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic from 2008 & it's from the MK outlet.


Many thanks cdtracing


----------



## icf2103

Found this at the thrift store today for a steal. Can anyone tell me if it's real? I've been trying to look up the serial number, but I'm really struggling. It looks like it used to have a detachable shoulder strap, but that somehow didn't make it to Goodwill with the rest of the bag. I'm not super familiar with Michael Kors bags, so I don't know the style. I took all of the photos (and yes, I made you a full-on powerpoint presentation of them)
	

		
			
		

		
	








Date code: B-1207
Light brown satchel

(My apologies for the multiple edits on this, it was a hot mess when I started, and I can't figure out how to completely delete a posting)


----------



## cdtracing

icf2103 said:


> Found this at the thrift store today for a steal. Can anyone tell me if it's real? I've been trying to look up the serial number, but I'm really struggling. It looks like it used to have a detachable shoulder strap, but that somehow didn't make it to Goodwill with the rest of the bag. I'm not super familiar with Michael Kors bags, so I don't know the style. I took all of the photos (and yes, I made you a full-on powerpoint presentation of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553141
> View attachment 4553143
> View attachment 4553144
> View attachment 4553145
> View attachment 4553146
> 
> 
> Date code: B-1207
> Light brown satchel
> 
> (My apologies for the multiple edits on this, it was a hot mess when I started, and I can't figure out how to completely delete a posting)


It's an authentic Astrid Satchel.


----------



## icf2103

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic Astrid Satchel.


Thank you!


----------



## Emasanchezz

I need help I bough this online and i don’t know if it’s authentic


----------



## cdtracing

Emasanchezz said:


> I need help I bough this online and i don’t know if it’s authentic


Authentic!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this coat-
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-32292640?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: yildirimzhra
İtem name: MK coat
And do you think 100 usd is a good deal for this coat, it is new


----------



## ka.gonenc

And what is your opinion about this please- 
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-18085880?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: remy7
İtem name: MK coat
Price is 100 usd too, do you think it is a good deal?
Thanks!


----------



## NRGreenwall

This is a bag my wife bought from someone online. Can you please tell me if it real or a fake. thank you


----------



## NRGreenwall

it did not let me upload all the pictures here is the pictures of the tags


----------



## cdtracing

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4557356
> View attachment 4557357
> View attachment 4557358
> View attachment 4557359
> View attachment 4557360
> View attachment 4557361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this coat-
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-32292640?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Seller: yildirimzhra
> İtem name: MK coat
> And do you think 100 usd is a good deal for this coat, it is new


I'm sorry but I do not authenticate clothing, jewelry or shoes.


----------



## cdtracing

NRGreenwall said:


> it did not let me upload all the pictures here is the pictures of the tags


Authentic.


----------



## BrownCony

Hello!!

I bought this online as a gift but it seems a bit different and I don't want to gift someone a fake bag. Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Pretty please!!

Thank you!

Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Black


----------



## cdtracing

BrownCony said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I bought this online as a gift but it seems a bit different and I don't want to gift someone a fake bag. Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Pretty please!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Medium Selma Black
> View attachment 4560432
> View attachment 4560434
> View attachment 4560436
> View attachment 4560437
> View attachment 4560438
> View attachment 4560439
> View attachment 4560440
> View attachment 4560441
> View attachment 4560442


Authentic.


----------



## BrownCony

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! However, I still have doubts as I thought the zipper is usually gold hardware. Would this be a well-made fake?


----------



## Phungtt1992

I bought this online as a gift but it seems a bit diferent in the website and I don't want to gift someone a fake bag. I think it seems different about leather with product in the official website. Could someone help me. Pretty please.
Picture in the ưebsite (the last picture)
Link in the website: https://www.michaelkors.com/selma-mini-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32H3GLMC1L?color=2610
My bag:


----------



## cdtracing

Phungtt1992 said:


> I bought this online as a gift but it seems a bit diferent in the website and I don't want to gift someone a fake bag. I think it seems different about leather with product in the official website. Could someone help me. Pretty please.
> Picture in the ưebsite (the last picture)
> Link in the website: https://www.michaelkors.com/selma-mini-saffiano-leather-crossbody/_/R-US_32H3GLMC1L?color=2610
> My bag:


This one has the same look to the leather as the red one of the official site.  Everything looks correct on the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

BrownCony said:


> Thank you! However, I still have doubts as I thought the zipper is usually gold hardware. Would this be a well-made fake?


MK changes zippers often.  It could be a super fake.  If you feel in your gut that it may be fake, return it.


----------



## Phungtt1992

cdtracing said:


> This one has the same look to the leather as the red one of the official site.  Everything looks correct on the bag.


So it's authentic or fake? Thanks you.


----------



## BrownCony

cdtracing said:


> MK changes zippers often.  It could be a super fake.  If you feel in your gut that it may be fake, return it.


Thanks for your advice!! I've decided to just return it.


----------



## cdtracing

Phungtt1992 said:


> So it's authentic or fake? Thanks you.


Authentic.


----------



## Phungtt1992

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thanks you.


----------



## Sargesnurse

Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag I am interested in.

New AuthenticNMichael Kors Jet Set Medium Top Zip Snap Pocket Tote Pale Gold

item number:  [URL='https://forum.purseblog.com/tel:113392946562']113392946562[/URL]

Seller: citiwin 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...-Zip-Snap-Pocket-Tote-Pale-Gold-/113392946562

I read that some Michael Kors bags are made of PVC with leather trim.  From my research, this one looks pretty legit.  It shows photos of the inside.  I just didn’t see the date tag in the inside, though it might not be shown.  I did email asking for a pic of it, but haven’t gotten a response.


----------



## cdtracing

Sargesnurse said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag I am interested in.
> 
> New AuthenticNMichael Kors Jet Set Medium Top Zip Snap Pocket Tote Pale Gold
> 
> item number:  113392946562
> 
> Seller: citiwin
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...-Zip-Snap-Pocket-Tote-Pale-Gold-/113392946562
> 
> I read that some Michael Kors bags are made of PVC with leather trim.  From my research, this one looks pretty legit.  It shows photos of the inside.  I just didn’t see the date tag in the inside, though it might not be shown.  I did email asking for a pic of it, but haven’t gotten a response.


I don't see any red flags so far but I still need to see the interior made in country tag to say for sure.


----------



## Sargesnurse

cdtracing said:


> I don't see any red flags so far but I still need to see the interior made in country tag to say for sure.




That was what I wanted a photo of.  Is it possible that it is there and we can’t see it in the interior photos?


----------



## cdtracing

Sargesnurse said:


> That was what I wanted a photo of.  Is it possible that it is there and we can’t see it in the interior photos?


It's possible but any reputable seller will provide you with a picture.  If the bag does not have the correct interior made in country tag, I would not buy it.


----------



## Yolanda Puspita

cdtracing said:


> It's possible but any reputable seller will provide you with a picture.  If the bag does not have the correct interior made in country tag, I would not buy it.



Hi..sorry maybe this out of topic..but can you authenticate michael kors lillie shoes? I bought a pair on ebay,im not sure are they authentic or not


----------



## kam_inlina

I bought this MK bag from a Thrift store. Please help me authenticate this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Yolanda Puspita said:


> Hi..sorry maybe this out of topic..but can you authenticate michael kors lillie shoes? I bought a pair on ebay,im not sure are they authentic or not


I'm sorry but I can't authenticate shoes.  I don't know enough about them.


----------



## cdtracing

kam_inlina said:


> I bought this MK bag from a Thrift store. Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4568779
> View attachment 4568780
> View attachment 4568782
> View attachment 4568783
> View attachment 4568784
> View attachment 4568785
> View attachment 4568786


It's authentic.


----------



## kam_inlina

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!! 
Can you please tell me what style it is?


----------



## cdtracing

kam_inlina said:


> Thank you!!
> Can you please tell me what style it is?


Gansevoort Shoulder Satchel.


----------



## kam_inlina

cdtracing said:


> Gansevoort Shoulder Satchel.


I appreciate your help!!


----------



## maisondemode

Hi, this is my first time using this site. I was referred by a third party authenticator. My name is Sarah and I am new on Poshmark. I come from a luxury retail background and after perusing the luxury sector on Poshmark I found an obscene amount of counterfeiters, which I reported. I even went as far as warning a lady who was attempting to buy the piece, thinking it was real, to not continue. The account that I reported, in turn, reported one of my authentic items as a replica.

One of my growing frustrations with Poshmark is, rather than remove her listing (which is still up) they deleted mine and demanded that I provide a receipt. This is impossible. The item was purchased at Michael Kors in Las Vegas in 2008. The bag is an authentic anaconda gold clutch (MSRP $995), and from what I was told only 2 were made for the US. I even priced the item at $550, which would have to go through authentication through Poshmark. Poshmark still refuses until I get the bag authenticated from a third party. I even offered to pay for S&H to send the bag to Poshmark and they still refused.

I am hoping you could assist me with authentication. If not, would you be able to provide me with someone/somewhere that can? I appreciate your time and look forward to your response.

**What I am attaching are pics of the bag and the tags inside. Also, I am attaching two images from two different bags that came from the same collection. One is a crocodile (brown) envelope clutch, same style as mine. The other is the same gold coloring process that was used.


----------



## cdtracing

maisondemode said:


> Hi, this is my first time using this site. I was referred by a third party authenticator. My name is Sarah and I am new on Poshmark. I come from a luxury retail background and after perusing the luxury sector on Poshmark I found an obscene amount of counterfeiters, which I reported. I even went as far as warning a lady who was attempting to buy the piece, thinking it was real, to not continue. The account that I reported, in turn, reported one of my authentic items as a replica.
> 
> One of my growing frustrations with Poshmark is, rather than remove her listing (which is still up) they deleted mine and demanded that I provide a receipt. This is impossible. The item was purchased at Michael Kors in Las Vegas in 2008. The bag is an authentic anaconda gold clutch (MSRP $995), and from what I was told only 2 were made for the US. I even priced the item at $550, which would have to go through authentication through Poshmark. Poshmark still refuses until I get the bag authenticated from a third party. I even offered to pay for S&H to send the bag to Poshmark and they still refused.
> 
> I am hoping you could assist me with authentication. If not, would you be able to provide me with someone/somewhere that can? I appreciate your time and look forward to your response.
> 
> **What I am attaching are pics of the bag and the tags inside. Also, I am attaching two images from two different bags that came from the same collection. One is a crocodile (brown) envelope clutch, same style as mine. The other is the same gold coloring process that was used.


I cannot provide any paperwork of authenticity but you can google Michael Kors Authenticator.  The sites that come up can provide you with written certification of authenticity for a small fee. That should be enough to satisfy Poshmark.


----------



## Zana88

Hi, 

I would like to confirm the name of my bag and would like to authenticate whether this bag is authentic michael kors bag. 

Item Name (if you know it): i dont know the name as i bought it from preloved boutique. 


SERIAL NUMBER: A-0908
Link (if available): NA
Seller: preloved boutique
Who took the pictures: myself
History of the bag: just bought it from preloved boutique
Comments: please help to authenticate this bag and confirm the name of the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Thank you. 
Zana


----------



## cdtracing

Zana88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to confirm the name of my bag and would like to authenticate whether this bag is authentic michael kors bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): i dont know the name as i bought it from preloved boutique.
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: A-0908
> Link (if available): NA
> Seller: preloved boutique
> Who took the pictures: myself
> History of the bag: just bought it from preloved boutique
> Comments: please help to authenticate this bag and confirm the name of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576037
> View attachment 4576038
> View attachment 4576039
> View attachment 4576041
> View attachment 4576042
> View attachment 4576043
> View attachment 4576044
> View attachment 4576045
> View attachment 4576046
> View attachment 4576047
> View attachment 4576048
> View attachment 4576037
> View attachment 4576038
> View attachment 4576039
> View attachment 4576048
> 
> Thank you.
> Zana


Authentic Astor Hobo


----------



## Zana88

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Astor Hobo


Great! Thanks for your kind reply


----------



## Svitlanka

Hello. Help me authenticate this "*Sloan Editor Embossed Leather Shoulder Bag*". Thank you.


Spoiler: FOTO


----------



## cdtracing

Svitlanka said:


> Hello. Help me authenticate this "*Sloan Editor Embossed Leather Shoulder Bag*". Thank you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581604
> View attachment 4581583
> View attachment 4581585
> View attachment 4581586
> View attachment 4581587
> View attachment 4581588
> View attachment 4581589
> View attachment 4581590
> View attachment 4581591
> View attachment 4581592
> View attachment 4581593
> View attachment 4581594


Authentic.


----------



## Svitlanka

Thank you.


----------



## glondon1

Hello!

I've just found this fab site and hope you guys can help me authenticate this purse/wallet. There are a number of things making me doubt its authenticity but I'm hoping I'm wrong as I won the auction 

Item: MICHAEL KORS LONG ZIP AROUND JET SET SAFFIANO LEATHER LUGGAGE TAN PURSE
Listing number: 264512610776
Seller: mrs.t.1977
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264512610776 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

glondon1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just found this fab site and hope you guys can help me authenticate this purse/wallet. There are a number of things making me doubt its authenticity but I'm hoping I'm wrong as I won the auction
> 
> Item: MICHAEL KORS LONG ZIP AROUND JET SET SAFFIANO LEATHER LUGGAGE TAN PURSE
> Listing number: 264512610776
> Seller: mrs.t.1977
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264512610776
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4585237
> View attachment 4585244
> View attachment 4585246
> View attachment 4585247
> View attachment 4585240
> View attachment 4585241
> View attachment 4585242
> View attachment 4585248
> View attachment 4585249
> View attachment 4585245


i need to see the made in country tag.  It should be inside in one of the pockets.


----------



## glondon1

cdtracing said:


> i need to see the made in country tag.  It should be inside in one of the pockets.



Hi cdtracing,

Thanks for your reply. Found it! Pic attached.

Thank you x


----------



## cdtracing

glondon1 said:


> Hi cdtracing,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Found it! Pic attached.
> 
> Thank you x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585678
> View attachment 4585681
> View attachment 4585683


It's authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## glondon1

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy.


That’s made my weekend. Thank you so much x


----------



## Phrogldy34

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.


----------



## Phrogldy34

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.





CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


----------



## cdtracing

Phrogldy34 said:


> View attachment 4587916


Need to see clear pic of heat stamp, interior made in country tag.


----------



## MonarchBear

Can someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag I bought? Thanks!

SERIAL NUMBER: D-0908
Seller: second hand shop
Who took the pictures: myself
Comments: please help to authenticate this bag and confirm the name of the bag.










	

		
			
		

		
	
  Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

MonarchBear said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Michael Kors bag I bought? Thanks!
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: D-0908
> Seller: second hand shop
> Who took the pictures: myself
> Comments: please help to authenticate this bag and confirm the name of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4592273
> View attachment 4592274
> View attachment 4592275
> View attachment 4592276
> View attachment 4592277
> View attachment 4592278
> View attachment 4592279
> View attachment 4592280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It's authentic.


----------



## glondon1

Please could you authenticate these. I believe at least one to be fake but my friend bought them without getting them checked first. All three are large Selmas and there is a zip around purse too.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## glondon1

Bag 2. This is the one I believe 100% to be fake. The metal lettering is bigger then I have ever seen and the leather quality is very poor.


----------



## glondon1

Bag 3. Handle holder on one side at the front is too tight to allow the handle free movement. Same with both on the back.


----------



## glondon1

Purse and dust bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Everything looks correct.  The bags were made in different years at different locations. The pink bags were made in China during 2014 season, the first red bag was made in Indonesia during 2013 season, & the second bag is the newest, also made in Indonesia during 2016 season when some changes were made.  I'm not sure about which bag is Mandarin as the tag states.  Mandarin is a hard color to capture & shows up red on my monitor.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Sorry but I do not have the name of this one in my research material. Enjoy.


It looks like I finally have a name on this bag!! It's the Julian large convertible shoulder bag. The original value was $348.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Sorry but I do not have the name of this one in my research material. Enjoy.


It looks like I finally have a name on this bag!! It's the Julian large convertible shoulder bag. The original value was $348.


----------



## Bethgrice

BNWT Michael Kors Luggage/ brown Selma Medium Messenger Crossbody bag RRP £220
Seller: nbargain2016
Just purchased not received yet these are all the photos I have, thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Bethgrice said:


> BNWT Michael Kors Luggage/ brown Selma Medium Messenger Crossbody bag RRP £220
> Seller: nbargain2016
> Just purchased not received yet these are all the photos I have, thank you.
> View attachment 4594779
> View attachment 4594777
> View attachment 4594778


AUTHENTIC.


----------



## leia888

Hi there, would like to seek help to authenticate the following bag: 


Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Tina Saffiano Black


SERIAL NUMBER: 191262026621
Link (if available):
Seller: Online FB reseller from Mk outlet
Who took the pictures: seller 
History of the bag: new from outlet 
Comments: kindly see pictures attached for the bag, serial number, tag and QR. however I wasn’t able to scan the QR with my iPhone, would that indicate anything?


----------



## cdtracing

leia888 said:


> Hi there, would like to seek help to authenticate the following bag:
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Michael Kors Tina Saffiano Black
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 191262026621
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Online FB reseller from Mk outlet
> Who took the pictures: seller
> History of the bag: new from outlet
> Comments: kindly see pictures attached for the bag, serial number, tag and QR. however I wasn’t able to scan the QR with my iPhone, would that indicate anything?


Authentic.


----------



## glondon1

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks correct.  The bags were made in different years at different locations. The pink bags were made in China during 2014 season, the first red bag was made in Indonesia during 2013 season, & the second bag is the newest, also made in Indonesia during 2016 season when some changes were made.  I'm not sure about which bag is Mandarin as the tag states.  Mandarin is a hard color to capture & shows up red on my monitor.


I'm stunned but thank you. My friend will be very happy to hear.


----------



## Leinadik

Hi, 

Can someone help me in authenticating my bag? 


Item: Greyson Backpack Black Leather
Listing number:
Seller:macys.com
Link:https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-leather-backpack?ID=9486126&CategoryID=47665
Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Leinadik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me in authenticating my bag?
> 
> 
> Item: Greyson Backpack Black Leather
> Listing number:
> Seller:macys.com
> Link:https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-leather-backpack?ID=9486126&CategoryID=47665
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597201


Can I see a clear picture of the interior?


----------



## deemary

Can someone please tell me how to check michael kors serial number?


----------



## Jdeluna1987

So for Christmas I orderd my daughter a Michael kors pink Abby back pack I purchased off of poshmark so idk if it’s real or fake so if you guys could plzzzzz help me out and tell me if it’s real or fake


----------



## cdtracing

Jdeluna1987 said:


> So for Christmas I orderd my daughter a Michael kors pink Abby back pack I purchased off of poshmark so idk if it’s real or fake so if you guys could plzzzzz help me out and tell me if it’s real or fake


Authentic.


----------



## NoName22

Hi,

i get this Michael Kors backpack as a gift, but i am not sure its authentic.

Item: Michael Kors Rhea Medium Logo Backpack
Link: https://www.michaelkors.com/rhea-medium-logo-backpack/_/R-US_30S7GEZB1B?color=0200


----------



## cdtracing

NoName22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i get this Michael Kors backpack as a gift, but i am not sure its authentic.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Rhea Medium Logo Backpack
> Link: https://www.michaelkors.com/rhea-medium-logo-backpack/_/R-US_30S7GEZB1B?color=0200


Authentic. Everything looks correct. Enjoy.


----------



## jenn8504

I have a feeling this is not real. My first MK purchase.


----------



## jenn8504

Is this TJ Maxx purchase real?


----------



## jenn8504

jenn8504 said:


> Is this TJ Maxx purchase real?


Added more pics of tag inside


----------



## Istealpens

Can someone authenticate this please?  I have tried to google the model number but can not locate it. Nothing even close in color. I found something very similar but the chain looks very different and the lining is different. 

https://posh.mk/fEyqFo8c81

Seller: posh_mama918


----------



## Betelgeuse1988

I bought this bag for my girlfriend at a local store, the problem I am seeing with this bag is there is no tag. looked online and they said smell it if it smells like glue or chemicals but this one smells like real leather, the metal zipper handle on the outside feels heavy, I mean probably a fake cause of the no tag but thought I'd ask here just to make sure. I know nothing about purses. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

jenn8504 said:


> Added more pics of tag inside


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Istealpens said:


> Can someone authenticate this please?  I have tried to google the model number but can not locate it. Nothing even close in color. I found something very similar but the chain looks very different and the lining is different.
> 
> https://posh.mk/fEyqFo8c81
> 
> Seller: posh_mama918


I need to see both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Betelgeuse1988 said:


> I bought this bag for my girlfriend at a local store, the problem I am seeing with this bag is there is no tag. looked online and they said smell it if it smells like glue or chemicals but this one smells like real leather, the metal zipper handle on the outside feels heavy, I mean probably a fake cause of the no tag but thought I'd ask here just to make sure. I know nothing about purses. Thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606243
> View attachment 4606244
> View attachment 4606241
> View attachment 4606245
> View attachment 4606246
> View attachment 4606247
> View attachment 4606248
> View attachment 4606249


Fake.


----------



## jenn8504

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Do the MK hang tags not always have Michael Kors stamped on them?


----------



## cdtracing

jenn8504 said:


> Do the MK hang tags not always have Michael Kors stamped on them?


Yes.


----------



## Gigi0304

can you please authenticate my mk bag 32S8GF5COB


----------



## cdtracing

Gigi0304 said:


> can you please authenticate my mk bag 32S8GF5COB


Pictures are required for an authentication evaluation.  A list of necessary pictures should be found in the first post of this thread,


----------



## Gigi0304

can you please authenticate my mk bag 32S8GF5COB


----------



## cdtracing

Gigi0304 said:


> can you please authenticate my mk bag 32S8GF5COB


Authentic.


----------



## Gigi0304

Thanks a lot


----------



## jenn8504

cdtracing said:


> Yes.


Mine pictured does not.


----------



## Arthomas

please authenticate. Bought off Amazon


----------



## cdtracing

Arthomas said:


> please authenticate. Bought off Amazon
> View attachment 4609278
> View attachment 4609282
> View attachment 4609283
> View attachment 4609284


Authentic.


----------



## Arthomas

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


THANK you!!


----------



## Suni9057

Please authenticate the bag that is bought from amazon


----------



## Dsoukup

Hello  
 Can you pls check the mk bag? 

CD-1704 T17 
MADE IN CAMBODIA 
35T7GTVT1B 
847 
NEBEN DEM QR CODE : 3DCQJ9 6X08181


----------



## cdtracing

Suni9057 said:


> Please authenticate the bag that is bought from amazon


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Dsoukup said:


> Hello
> Can you pls check the mk bag?
> 
> CD-1704 T17
> MADE IN CAMBODIA
> 35T7GTVT1B
> 847
> NEBEN DEM QR CODE : 3DCQJ9 6X08181


Authentic.


----------



## lori_warhol

Hello everyone 

Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?

On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thank you !


----------



## cdtracing

lori_warhol said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?
> 
> On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thank you !


Authentic. Pretty color.


----------



## lori_warhol

cdtracing said:


> Authentic. Pretty color.


Thank you very much


----------



## Sashalb

I bought this at a yard sale and I'm curious if it is authentic/vintage? Measurements are approx. 10.5"L x 6"H x 2"W. Thanks in advance for any info. There is no serial number.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic & vintage.


----------



## Sashalb

cdtracing said:


> Authentic & vintage.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Korvik

What do you guys think, bought off of Ebay, the zipper not being brass was a little concerning. But everything else seems okay.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic.


Korvik said:


> What do you guys think, bought off of Ebay, the zipper not being brass was a little concerning. But everything else seems okay.


----------



## Korvik

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


The wife thanks you, its hard to buy her things since shes so UN-materialistic, but she really really liked these bags. Much appreciation and thank you again.


----------



## Vienangoh

Hi @cdtracing 

could you please help me authenticate my new MK bag? 

I’m extremely paranoid

thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Vienangoh said:


> Hi @cdtracing
> 
> could you please help me authenticate my new MK bag?
> 
> I’m extremely paranoid
> 
> thank you in advance.


Can I see a clearer pic of the interior made in country side tag?  I have some concerns with the numbers. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffeey

I brought a new mk for my wife please check if this is original.thank you


----------



## Jeffeey

Additional pic


----------



## Vienangoh

cdtracing said:


> Can I see a clearer pic of the interior made in country side tag?  I have some concerns with the numbers. Thank you.



could you help me authenticate these numbers?
It’s from a separate bag I’m about to purchase online. The previous bag is fake. 

NM7TDJ
N000796


----------



## cdtracing

Vienangoh said:


> could you help me authenticate these numbers?
> It’s from a separate bag I’m about to purchase online. The previous bag is fake.
> 
> NM7TDJ
> N000796


I need to see the bag in question.


----------



## cdtracing

Vienangoh said:


> Hi @cdtracing
> 
> could you please help me authenticate my new MK bag?
> 
> I’m extremely paranoid
> 
> thank you in advance.


From what I can see of the style number, it does not match up to the style of the bag.  I believe this is a super fake.


----------



## Vienangoh

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the bag in question.



this is all the seller sent me.


----------



## cdtracing

Vienangoh said:


> this is all the seller sent me.


I need to see the other side of the black made in country tag.


----------



## Vienangoh

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the other side of the black made in country tag.



here it is. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vienangoh

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the other side of the black made in country tag.



 One more


----------



## Jeffeey

Hi, sir/maam please help me need to check if this one is legit. My gift for my wife cuz i dont know anything about bag.thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Vienangoh said:


> One more


The style number matches up with this one as authentic,


----------



## cdtracing

Jeffeey said:


> Hi, sir/maam please help me need to check if this one is legit. My gift for my wife cuz i dont know anything about bag.thank you


Everything checks out as authentic.


----------



## Jeffeey

cdtracing said:


> Everything checks out as authentic.


Thank you so much.. hope she like it....


----------



## bowser85

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...t%2BE039cs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## bowser85

I just bought this now wonder if it is real
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...t%2BE039cs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## cdtracing

bowser85 said:


> I just bought this now wonder if it is real
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Brown-Logo-Jet-Set-Medium-Snap-Pocket-Tote-Bag-/254444457853?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=jlEhSPg0NBqg8TUF6Eut%2BE039cs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Authentic.


----------



## Vienangoh

cdtracing said:


> The style number matches up with this one as authentic,



thank you.


----------



## Ana28

I bought this for my daughter for Christmas online but I just want to make sure is authentic. Can some please let me know. Everything looks and feels real. Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Ana28 said:


> I bought this for my daughter for Christmas online but I just want to make sure is authentic. Can some please let me know. Everything looks and feels real. Thank you in advance


Authentic.


----------



## Ana28

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Arthomas

Hi. I bought this purse of Amazon. Can you please tell me if it's authentic. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic.


Arthomas said:


> Hi. I bought this purse of Amazon. Can you please tell me if it's authentic. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620350
> View attachment 4620351
> View attachment 4620353


----------



## Vgore

Hello. I got this bag as a gift for Christmas, could you tell me if it’s authentic. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Vgore said:


> Hello. I got this bag as a gift for Christmas, could you tell me if it’s authentic. Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## Vgore

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Emigail

I'd appreciate any information you can give me re this bag.  Of course I'm interested in its authenticity but any other information would be helpful as well, especially the material.  Is it PVC, a treated leather?  Here are the pictures.  Thanks so much.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic, made in 2016, Jet Set Logo Tote. PVC is not actual leather.



Emigail said:


> I'd appreciate any information you can give me re this bag.  Of course I'm interested in its authenticity but any other information would be helpful as well, especially the material.  Is it PVC, a treated leather?  Here are the pictures.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Emigail

cdtracing said:


> Authentic, made in 2016, Jet Set Logo Tote. PVC is not actual leather.


Thank you.  I realize PVC is not leather.  I guess I didn't pose that question correctly.


----------



## cdtracing

Emigail said:


> Thank you.  I realize PVC is not leather.  I guess I didn't pose that question correctly.


It's PVC.


----------



## Emigail

cdtracing said:


> It's PVC.


That's what I thought.  Again, many thanks.


----------



## iamG

Hoping you could authenticate below item


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic.


----------



## Portchop123

Please authenticate this bag. I have tried searching all over the internet but have not been able to find any information.


----------



## cdtracing

I believe this is an authentic Michael Kors Collection Canvas & snakeskin Skorpios bag.


----------



## kelsie

Hi, I just bought this MK purse off of FB market place. Can someone tell me if it is real?


----------



## kelsie

kelsie said:


> Hi, I just bought this MK purse off of FB market place. Can someone tell me if it is real?


----------



## cdtracing

kelsie said:


> View attachment 4629081
> View attachment 4629082
> View attachment 4629083
> View attachment 4629084


Authentic.


----------



## chlshyy

Hi, please authenticate this bag. It was given as a gift from my mom's friend who lives in the USA that's why I don't have the price tag. See the photos below.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic Grayson satchel,


----------



## chlshyy

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Grayson satchel,


Thank you!!


----------



## cfuplex31

Hi,
I want to buy this bag online from private seller but not sure whether its authentic or not. Could you please help me? Thank you.

The serial number is 30F4GTTT9L.


----------



## cdtracing

cfuplex31 said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy this bag online from private seller but not sure whether its authentic or not. Could you please help me? Thank you.
> 
> The serial number is 30F4GTTT9L.


Authentic.


----------



## salphira

Hi guys, I am curious.. Is this bag real? 
I would appreciate it if I could get a fast answer


----------



## cdtracing

From your pics, it's authentic.


----------



## salphira

Thank you very much!


----------



## Skinandbones

Hi,
I want to buy this bag from tradesy https://www.tradesy.com/i/michael-k...lac-saffiano-leather-cross-body-bag/26453861/

Price seems a bit low. Can anyone authenticate this?


----------



## cdtracing

Skinandbones said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy this bag from tradesy https://www.tradesy.com/i/michael-k...lac-saffiano-leather-cross-body-bag/26453861/
> 
> Price seems a bit low. Can anyone authenticate this?


I would like to see the heat stamp & both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Skinandbones

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see the heat stamp & both sides of the interior made in country tag.


The seller is hesitant to give these. They replied it's authentic, got it in VIP sale and that they are clearing their closet since they are moving.

But then they have listed 5 more bags in the same model and color. They have 3400 products on sale. 

Tradesy has ton of sellers who sell Micheal Kors at prices that seem too good to be true. So I find it hard to believe these are authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

I cannot authenticate the bag without the necessary pics. A reputable seller would not be hesitant to give you those pics.


----------



## Skinandbones

cdtracing said:


> I cannot authenticate the bag without the necessary pics. A reputable seller would not be hesitant to give you those pics.


Yep, I am not gonna buy this. 

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## HandbagAddict2020

Hi everyone, 

I used to use this forum a few years ago but have forgotten my login details

I picked up this Michael Kors Fulton bag in a local charity shop today. Please can you tell me if it looks authentic? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you


----------



## cheyenne.schutz

Hello I just ordered this purse from amazon. Could someone please authenticate for me? Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagAddict2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I used to use this forum a few years ago but have forgotten my login details
> 
> I picked up this Michael Kors Fulton bag in a local charity shop today. Please can you tell me if it looks authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638934
> View attachment 4638935
> View attachment 4638936
> View attachment 4638937
> View attachment 4638938
> View attachment 4638939
> View attachment 4638940
> 
> 
> Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

cheyenne.schutz said:


> Hello I just ordered this purse from amazon. Could someone please authenticate for me? Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## HandbagAddict2020

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## cheyenne.schutz

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## sareci

Hello dear authenticators, I would like to ask, if you can authenticate this bag for me. 

Item: Large Dee Dee Convertible Leather Tote Bag. Saffiano leather, Luggage colour, GHW.
SERIAL NUMBER: 30F6GTWT3L
Link (if available): MICHAEL KORS Dee Dee Medium Tote Luggage Leather Ladies Handbag...1,991.60 CZK5 Bids+ 488.79 CZKEnded
Seller: annesattic1953
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller
Comments: I have won an Ebay auction and the bag came yesterday. It looks and feels great, realy nice condition for the price, I just want to be sure about authentocity as long as I have a warranty. Bag was listed as Dee Dee Medium, but it is obviously Dee Dee Large.


----------



## cdtracing

sareci said:


> Hello dear authenticators, I would like to ask, if you can authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Large Dee Dee Convertible Leather Tote Bag. Saffiano leather, Luggage colour, GHW.
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30F6GTWT3L
> Link (if available): MICHAEL KORS Dee Dee Medium Tote Luggage Leather Ladies Handbag...1,991.60 CZK5 Bids+ 488.79 CZKEnded
> Seller: annesattic1953
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller
> Comments: I have won an Ebay auction and the bag came yesterday. It looks and feels great, realy nice condition for the price, I just want to be sure about authentocity as long as I have a warranty. Bag was listed as Dee Dee Medium, but it is obviously Dee Dee Large.


It's authentic.


----------



## sareci

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much! Have a nice day


----------



## cfuplex31

Hi,
Could you please autheticate this? I want to buy this from private seller. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

cfuplex31 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please autheticate this? I want to buy this from private seller. Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## CHOWSCHOWMEIN

My family friend gave this to me & she swears its real, but I'm not so sure.... please help!


----------



## ChocoBunster

Hi everyone and Happy New Year! I'm new to this forum (any online forum really) but known about TPF for years. So hopefully you don't feel my awkwardness through the screens 

Anyway, I wanted to get some insight from anyone who can help authenticate a backpack I recently bought off Tradesy.com. It feels and looks pretty legit but wanted some better trained eyes to help out and ease my paranoia a lil. All help is very much appreciated! Let me know if better pics or info are needed.

Item: Michael Kors Evie Small Backpack


----------



## ChocoBunster

ChocoBunster said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year! I'm new to this forum (any online forum really) but known about TPF for years. So hopefully you don't feel my awkwardness through the screens
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get some insight from anyone who can help authenticate a backpack I recently bought off Tradesy.com. It feels and looks pretty legit but wanted some better trained eyes to help out and ease my paranoia a lil. All help is very much appreciated! Let me know if better pics or info are needed.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Evie Small Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4646275
> View attachment 4646276
> 
> View attachment 4646331
> 
> View attachment 4646296
> View attachment 4646286
> View attachment 4646285



Also, bottom of the bag


----------



## cdtracing

ChocoBunster said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year! I'm new to this forum (any online forum really) but known about TPF for years. So hopefully you don't feel my awkwardness through the screens
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get some insight from anyone who can help authenticate a backpack I recently bought off Tradesy.com. It feels and looks pretty legit but wanted some better trained eyes to help out and ease my paranoia a lil. All help is very much appreciated! Let me know if better pics or info are needed.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Evie Small Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4646275
> View attachment 4646276
> 
> View attachment 4646331
> 
> View attachment 4646296
> View attachment 4646286
> View attachment 4646285
> 
> View attachment 4646337


Authentic.


----------



## Lyan057

Hi everyone 

I bought a bag recently on ebay as new. The bag looks really real but the smell of the bag is like the smell of PU leather. That is why I'm asking if someone can help. I took some photos and more info here :


Item: Michael Kors crossbody phone bag
Listing number:352938663094
Seller: russha-34
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352938663094

SERIAL NUMBER: 32T8GF5C1L manufactured in Indonesia (see photos) 
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## ChocoBunster

ChocoBunster said:


> Hi everyone and Happy New Year! I'm new to this forum (any online forum really) but known about TPF for years. So hopefully you don't feel my awkwardness through the screens
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to get some insight from anyone who can help authenticate a backpack I recently bought off Tradesy.com. It feels and looks pretty legit but wanted some better trained eyes to help out and ease my paranoia a lil. All help is very much appreciated! Let me know if better pics or info are needed.
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Evie Small Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4646275
> View attachment 4646276
> 
> View attachment 4646331
> 
> View attachment 4646296
> View attachment 4646286
> View attachment 4646285
> 
> View attachment 4646337





cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lyan057

Thanks! But is that reply for me or to ChocoBunster? X



ChocoBunster said:


> Thank you so much!





Lyan057 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I bought a bag recently on ebay as new. The bag looks really real but the smell of the bag is like the smell of PU leather. That is why I'm asking if someone can help. I took some photos and more info here :
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors crossbody phone bag
> Listing number:352938663094
> Seller: russha-34
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/352938663094
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32T8GF5C1L manufactured in Indonesia (see photos)
> Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Lyan057 said:


> Thanks! But is that reply for me or to ChocoBunster? X


Lyan057, yours is authentic as well.


----------



## Chitranovia

Hai guys, i just bought MK peyton. Could you please to check this bag is authentic or no? Thanks before guys!


----------



## cdtracing

Chitranovia said:


> Hai guys, i just bought MK peyton. Could you please to check this bag is authentic or no? Thanks before guys!


I would like to see the both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Chitranovia

cdtracing said:


> I would like to see the both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Chitranovia

This


----------



## mklover25

Please authenticate my mk8437 watch. Thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

Chitranovia said:


> This


It's authentic.


----------



## Chitranovia

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thankyou


----------



## lmte246

Good Evening Experts 
Could you please authenticate this thrift store find?
Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

lmte246 said:


> Good Evening Experts
> Could you please authenticate this thrift store find?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4650558
> View attachment 4650559
> View attachment 4650560
> View attachment 4650561


I would like to see the interior made in country tag.


----------



## lmte246

I thought there was none it was hard to see. Here it is.


----------



## cdtracing

lmte246 said:


> I thought there was none it was hard to see. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650623


It's authentic.


----------



## lmte246

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you CDT much appreciated!


----------



## jdal622

Can I get this thrift store find authenticated, please? Only paid $3.99 plus tax, so $4.22 total for her! Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

jdal622 said:


> Can I get this thrift store find authenticated, please? Only paid $3.99 plus tax, so $4.22 total for her! Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## jdal622

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Oh wow! I was skeptical because the inside under one of the handles and lining has come loose so it comes away from it's spot. Maybe a stitch popped? If that makes sense. Lol it's hard to explain. Thanks so much!


----------



## LyndseyB

Hi experts,

I’ve had a bit of an eBay splurge recently and bought two MK cross body bags (one for me and one as a present for my mum) ... but now I’m panicking they might not be genuine! 

One has arrived and the other it’s on it’s way. Please can you take a look at the first bag for me and I’ll send details of the second when it arrives, if that’s ok?

Here’s the ebay link; https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Ko...0a1-42fa-b43b-64b7c80c036c#vi__app-cvip-panel

Many thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

LyndseyB said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I’ve had a bit of an eBay splurge recently and bought two MK cross body bags (one for me and one as a present for my mum) ... but now I’m panicking they might not be genuine!
> 
> One has arrived and the other it’s on it’s way. Please can you take a look at the first bag for me and I’ll send details of the second when it arrives, if that’s ok?
> 
> Here’s the ebay link; https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Ko...0a1-42fa-b43b-64b7c80c036c#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Many thanks in advance


It's authentic.


----------



## LyndseyB

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



That’s brilliant thank you


----------



## LyndseyB

Hi experts,

Me again! My second MK bag arrived today. Please can you take a look and let me know if it’s genuine.

Here’s the link to where I purchased it on eBay;

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/164040322224

Thanks in advance,
Lynds


----------



## cdtracing

LyndseyB said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Me again! My second MK bag arrived today. Please can you take a look and let me know if it’s genuine.
> 
> Here’s the link to where I purchased it on eBay;
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/164040322224
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Lynds[/



Authentic as well.


----------



## LyndseyB

cdtracing said:


> Authentic as well.


Yay, thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly. You’re awesome. Thanks again x


----------



## cherry99

HI, CAN YOU CHECK IF THIS AUTHENTIC ? I BOUGHT THIS FROM TELEGRAM

ITEM : LG DOUBLE ZIP WRISTLET


----------



## cdtracing

cherry99 said:


> HI, CAN YOU CHECK IF THIS AUTHENTIC ? I BOUGHT THIS FROM TELEGRAM
> 
> ITEM : LG DOUBLE ZIP WRISTLET


I would like to see the interior made in country tag.


----------



## cherry99

i cant take full picture of it 

it stated : AV-1910  H19
MADE IN VIETNAM
35H9RTVW0B
857
MICHAEL KORS


----------



## cdtracing

cherry99 said:


> i cant take full picture of it
> 
> it stated : AV-1910  H19
> MADE IN VIETNAM
> 35H9RTVW0B
> 857
> MICHAEL KORS


It's authentic.


----------



## Mco2790

Can anyone authenticate these? It's a large mercer satchel tore and zipper smartphone wallet. I bought used and when recieved I couldn't find a serial number tag inside  which was first red flag. Later I found it to the right side of the zipper compartment in the purse. It's so small I can't read the numbers, but I can say it says made in China and the format of it is similar to the one from the Wallet.  I also became alittle concerned about the bag as the stitching on the back varies from stock photos I've found. I opened a claim to return but would hate to if I'm wrong and it's fine, especially now that I did find a tag in it!
I'll try to get better pics of something if needed!


----------



## Mco2790

Adding one more picture! I went back to it with fresh eyes and was able to get a good pic of the tag inside the purse. 



Mco2790 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these? It's a large mercer satchel tore and zipper smartphone wallet. I bought used and when recieved I couldn't find a serial number tag inside  which was first red flag. Later I found it to the right side of the zipper compartment in the purse. It's so small I can't read the numbers, but I can say it says made in China and the format of it is similar to the one from the Wallet.  I also became alittle concerned about the bag as the stitching on the back varies from stock photos I've found. I opened a claim to return but would hate to if I'm wrong and it's fine, especially now that I did find a tag in it!
> I'll try to get better pics of something if needed!


----------



## cdtracing

Mco2790 said:


> Adding one more picture! I went back to it with fresh eyes and was able to get a good pic of the tag inside the purse.


Authentic.


----------



## Mco2790

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you! I was hoping so but I was nervous as every other one I've seen has had the tag in the bag not in a pocket. Happy to know all is fine and that I was just nitpicking or having my eyes play tricks as far as feeling like the stitching was off.


----------



## meyreena

Hi, can anyone authenticate my Selma bag? also would like to know if it is a US retail or outlet version...


----------



## cdtracing

meyreena said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate my Selma bag? also would like to know if it is a US retail or outlet version...


Authentic.


----------



## meyreena

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



awesome!! thank you !!


----------



## LovePeaceLV

Hello PF. I purchased a MK Mini Selma on ebay a couple mins ago, and I believe I accidentally bought a fake. Did they ever come with handles on the Mini Selma?


----------



## cdtracing

LovePeaceLV said:


> Hello PF. I purchased a MK Mini Selma on ebay a couple mins ago, and I believe I accidentally bought a fake. Did they ever come with handles on the Mini Selma?


No handles on the mini crossbody. Need to see pics of interior, heat stamp, & made in country tag.


----------



## LovePeaceLV

cdtracing said:


> No handles on the mini crossbody. Need to see pics of interior, heat stamp, & made in country tag.



Here you go. I think I’m gonna return this, it doesn’t seem real to me.


----------



## cdtracing

LovePeaceLV said:


> Here you go. I think I’m gonna return this, it doesn’t seem real to me.


Things look correct but I have never seen these 'giftables' IRL so I'm not sure on this one.


----------



## sh3na

Hi, can someone authenticate? Tia ☺️


----------



## cdtracing

sh3na said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate? Tia ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685994
> View attachment 4685995
> View attachment 4685996
> View attachment 4685997
> View attachment 4685998


Authentic.


----------



## sh3na

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you☺️


----------



## Ivona1905

Is this bag original?


----------



## Bettybe

I need help authenticating a Michael Kors bag I just purchased from Gabysbags on eBay.  I hope I am posting this the right way


----------



## Bettybe

Here is the 2nd Michael Kors purse I bought from GabysBags on eBay.  Any help in authenticating these 2 purses is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bettybe

This is the reverse side of the tag to the gray Michael Kors Ciara bag.  Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Ivona1905 said:


> Is this bag original?


Everything looks correct.


----------



## cdtracing

Bettybe said:


> I need help authenticating a Michael Kors bag I just purchased from Gabysbags on eBay.  I hope I am posting this the right way


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Bettybe said:


> Here is the 2nd Michael Kors purse I bought from GabysBags on eBay.  Any help in authenticating these 2 purses is greatly appreciated.


Also authentic.


----------



## Ivona1905

cdtracing said:


> Everything looks correct.



but my other michael kors ava bags have code like this?


----------



## cdtracing

Ivona1905 said:


> but my other michael kors ava bags have code like this?


These pics are not clear enough to read.


----------



## Ivona1905

Is this red extra small ava michael kors bag Authentic?


----------



## Seashore28

Item: Michael Kors Fulton LG EW Crossbody
Listing number:  38S8CFTC3L
Seller: purchased at Stein Mart
Comments: I always get nervous purchasing at discount stores, as I feel fakes can be returned and sold easily. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Ivona1905 said:


> Is this red extra small ava michael kors bag Authentic?


From the pictures you posted, everything looks correct.


----------



## cdtracing

Seashore28 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Fulton LG EW Crossbody
> Listing number:  38S8CFTC3L
> Seller: purchased at Stein Mart
> Comments: I always get nervous purchasing at discount stores, as I feel fakes can be returned and sold easily. Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Michael Kors Vertical Tote
Listing number: 264660861126
Seller: ssm59
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Comments: I tried looking for the model online but can't find an exact copy of this bag, so I'm not sure if it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Vertical Tote
> Listing number: 264660861126
> Seller: ssm59
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-tote-Black-Storage-Bag-Included/264660861126?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I tried looking for the model online but can't find an exact copy of this bag, so I'm not sure if it's authentic.


There are not enough pictures in the listing to make a determination.  I need to see clear pics of the interior, the stitching at the pockets, the heat stamp, any marked hardware, & both sides of the interior made in country bag.  If seller won't give you these pics, pass it by.


----------



## Newmember1901

I was gifted a Riley Pebble Leather Crossbody and don’t know if it’s authentic since the tag inside says it’s made in Cambodia


----------



## cdtracing

Newmember1901 said:


> View attachment 4691291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gifted a Riley Pebble Leather Crossbody and don’t know if it’s authentic since the tag inside says it’s made in Cambodia


Authentic.


----------



## Isafujimoto

Hi, i bought an mk jet set travel crossbody bag from amazon but there is no care card or the mk bag and it says it was made in cambodia with the serial number pa-1909.
Can you please help me identify if this is authentic?thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Isafujimoto said:


> Hi, i bought an mk jet set travel crossbody bag from amazon but there is no care card or the mk bag and it says it was made in cambodia with the serial number pa-1909.
> Can you please help me identify if this is authentic?thank you.


I need to see pics of the interior, heat stamp, & both sides of the made in country tag.


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item: 
*MICHAEL Michael Kors : Brown Leather Shoulder Bag*
Listing number: 
Seller: zanonii
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MICHAE...Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5d71aed01153baddaa7c5cef
Comments: I can see the date stamp, just cant read it. The lining is just white with no logo markings. There is no exterior MK Plate. Perhaps this is very vintage? Thank you all!


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item: Michael Kors Leather Purse

Listing number:
Seller: aliciasent
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Leather-Purse-5b79d20245c8b3ce80da60b9
Comments: The lining is just white with no logo markings. There is no exterior MK Plate. Perhaps this is very vintage? Thank you all!


----------



## Isafujimoto

cdtracing said:


> I need to see pics of the interior, heat stamp, & both sides of the made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Leather Purse
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller: aliciasent
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Leather-Purse-5b79d20245c8b3ce80da60b9
> Comments: The lining is just white with no logo markings. There is no exterior MK Plate. Perhaps this is very vintage? Thank you all!


Authentic & Vintage.


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Item:
> *MICHAEL Michael Kors : Brown Leather Shoulder Bag*
> Listing number:
> Seller: zanonii
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/MICHAE...Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5d71aed01153baddaa7c5cef
> Comments: I can see the date stamp, just cant read it. The lining is just white with no logo markings. There is no exterior MK Plate. Perhaps this is very vintage? Thank you all!


Also authentic & vintage,


----------



## Bettybe

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Colspg

I have a brown leather bag with suede. 
The bag has a light, almost beige lining that doesn't rustle, and has no prints.  Possibly polyester.

Inside, the MICHAEL, MICHAEL KORS leather tag is exactly of the same leather & color than the outside leather. Perfect stitching.

On one side of the lining, it has a zipper pocket that is framed w/a single piece of leather; the same leather than the outside leather.

On the other side of the lining, it has 2 flat pockets perfectly stitched. No cellphone pocket. It has an extension with a lobster clasp for attaching the keys.

The stitching inside and outside of the bag is meticulous, straight, neat, and clean with NO overlapping anywhere. The seams are clean.

The sides on the outside of the bag are made of one piece of leather.

Having said that, it has a tag that says MADE IN CHINA, but no numbers nor letters. It seems to be plastic and very soft.

This bag is probably from the mid 80s? The leather has no stains, no rips, no tears. Just a couple of scuff marks.

The hardware on the front has a very small MK and below it MICHAEL KORS.

The closing tab that moves from horizontal to vertical position shows some wear but the MK gold metal is nearly perfect.

The bag was used daily for years, so I don't know if some wear on the closing tab is normal.

There is no other hardware with emblems anywhere.

The handles are strong and not easy to bend, they feel like rods. The bag stands straight up and doesn't collapse even when I push it down. It regains it's strong stance immediately.

Is it possible that it IS authentic or an extremely good fake?


----------



## cdtracing

Colspg said:


> I have a brown leather bag with suede.
> The bag has a light, almost beige lining that doesn't rustle, and has no prints.  Possibly polyester.
> 
> Inside, the MICHAEL, MICHAEL KORS leather tag is exactly of the same leather & color than the outside leather. Perfect stitching.
> 
> On one side of the lining, it has a zipper pocket that is framed w/a single piece of leather; the same leather than the outside leather.
> 
> On the other side of the lining, it has 2 flat pockets perfectly stitched. No cellphone pocket. It has an extension with a lobster clasp for attaching the keys.
> 
> The stitching inside and outside of the bag is meticulous, straight, neat, and clean with NO overlapping anywhere. The seams are clean.
> 
> The sides on the outside of the bag are made of one piece of leather.
> 
> Having said that, it has a tag that says MADE IN CHINA, but no numbers nor letters. It seems to be plastic and very soft.
> 
> This bag is probably from the mid 80s? The leather has no stains, no rips, no tears. Just a couple of scuff marks.
> 
> The hardware on the front has a very small MK and below it MICHAEL KORS.
> 
> The closing tab that moves from horizontal to vertical position shows some wear but the MK gold metal is nearly perfect.
> 
> The bag was used daily for years, so I don't know if some wear on the closing tab is normal.
> 
> There is no other hardware with emblems anywhere.
> 
> The handles are strong and not easy to bend, they feel like rods. The bag stands straight up and doesn't collapse even when I push it down. It regains it's strong stance immediately.
> 
> Is it possible that it IS authentic or an extremely good fake?


Vintage Michael Kors..


----------



## sareci

Hallo cdtracing,
I would like to ask, if you could be that kind and check authenticity of my two Selmas.
First one: 

Item: Selma large navy, GHW
SERIAL NUMBER: None
Link (if available): local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller.
Comments: I am having this bag for few years and I still love it, only thing that concerns me is that there is no white tag with serial number behind the transparent one.


----------



## sareci

Second one:

Item: Selma medium coral, SHW
SERIAL NUMBER: 30T3SLMS2L
Link (if available): local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller.
Comments: I have bought this one recently, everything looks correct, I just want to be sure.


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

sareci said:


> Hallo cdtracing,
> I would like to ask, if you could be that kind and check authenticity of my two Selmas.
> First one:
> 
> Item: Selma large navy, GHW
> SERIAL NUMBER: None
> Link (if available): local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller.
> Comments: I am having this bag for few years and I still love it, only thing that concerns me is that there is no white tag with serial number behind the transparent one.


This one is authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

sareci said:


> Second one:
> 
> Item: Selma medium coral, SHW
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30T3SLMS2L
> Link (if available): local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: pre-owned by the seller.
> Comments: I have bought this one recently, everything looks correct, I just want to be sure.


This one is also authentic. Pretty color.


----------



## sareci

cdtracing said:


> This one is also authentic. Pretty color.


Thank you so much for reply!


----------



## DatBusA75

Hi, can you please tell me if this purse I recently purchased is real or fake?


----------



## cdtracing

DatBusA75 said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if this purse I recently purchased is real or fake?


Pictures are required for evaluations.


----------



## AlisonLim

Hello, I’ve order this bag from Lazada. And not sure whether this bag is authentic. As the wording seems weird. Please advice as the seller Insist that the item is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

AlisonLim said:


> Hello, I’ve order this bag from Lazada. And not sure whether this bag is authentic. As the wording seems weird. Please advice as the seller Insist that the item is authentic. Thank you.


Need more pictures...full pic of bag, interior pics of stitching at pockets, heat stamp, interior made in tag, stamped hardware, ect.


----------



## skybluecc101

Hi,

I am wanting to buy this bag from eBay, but I would like to hear your thoughts on its authenticity. 


Item: Michael Kors Karla East West Medium Satchel Luggage Leather Bag
Listing number: #273443092022
Seller: easyhook
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...sh=item3faa7a7636:g:tkwAAOSwRPhbj1U1#rpdCntId

Thank you!


----------



## skybluecc101

Hi again,

I would also appreciate hearing your thoughts on this item: 


Item: Michael Kors Men's Buckle BELT Gift Set Reversible Leather in Black Brown
Seller: easyhook
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...446185?hash=item4455ee23a9:g:vs0AAOSw~yJeXoNs
Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

skybluecc101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wanting to buy this bag from eBay, but I would like to hear your thoughts on its authenticity.
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Karla East West Medium Satchel Luggage Leather Bag
> Listing number: #273443092022
> Seller: easyhook
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...sh=item3faa7a7636:g:tkwAAOSwRPhbj1U1#rpdCntId
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.




skybluecc101 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I would also appreciate hearing your thoughts on this item:
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Men's Buckle BELT Gift Set Reversible Leather in Black Brown
> Seller: easyhook
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...446185?hash=item4455ee23a9:g:vs0AAOSw~yJeXoNs
> Thank you!



I believe the belt set is authentic but cannot say for sure since I have no info on this style number.


----------



## LauHib24

Hi please can someone help, I have recently bought a MK handbag and I’m unsure if it is real or fake.... I paid £100 for it too. Please could you advise if it is a fake 


Item: Jet Set Signature Tote Brown

Listing number: n/a

Seller: n/a

Link: n/a

Comments: I’ve already purchased the bag


----------



## cdtracing

LauHib24 said:


> Hi please can someone help, I have recently bought a MK handbag and I’m unsure if it is real or fake.... I paid £100 for it too. Please could you advise if it is a fake
> 
> 
> Item: Jet Set Signature Tote Brown
> 
> Listing number: n/a
> 
> Seller: n/a
> 
> Link: n/a
> 
> Comments: I’ve already purchased the bag


Authentic.


----------



## LauHib24

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you x


----------



## Beferroni

Bought this wallet on Mercari. Paid way less than the price tag and I am skeptical about the authenticity. The thumbnail and last two photos are from the seller. The rest I took my self.
Thank you in advance for any help. I appreciate it.


----------



## cdtracing

Beferroni said:


> View attachment 4712541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this wallet on Mercari. Paid way less than the price tag and I am skeptical about the authenticity. The thumbnail and last two photos are from the seller. The rest I took my self.
> Thank you in advance for any help. I appreciate it.


Authentic.


----------



## Beferroni

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## Michelle9611

Hi recently bought a mk bag, could you guys help me check whether it’s real or fake, will be very appreciate in your help.

Item: Michael kors woc


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> Hi recently bought a mk bag, could you guys help me check whether it’s real or fake, will be very appreciate in your help.
> 
> Item: Michael kors woc


Need to see clear pic of entire made in country tag.


----------



## Michelle9611

cdtracing said:


> Need to see clear pic of entire made in country tag.



How about this picture? Sorry because it at the side , quite hard to take


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> How about this picture? Sorry because it at the side , quite hard to take


Authentic,


----------



## KoobaMe

Hi there:

I would very much like your input on the following:

*Michael Kors large Savannah satchel in signature brown/scarlet
* Item Number: 35T9GS7S3B
* https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-New-Michael-Kors-Savannah-Satchel-5e9a7d596e284672489441a0
*Comments:  I actually purchased this already and felt comfortable doing so. In my limited experience with and knowledge of MK bags, I have begun second guessing myself for two reasons:

* the vaguely musty scent I noted immediately upon opening (caveat: It could be dye.  I have severe allergies and can smell a Sharpie uncapped at a 1000 yards, so smelling things others do not is not unusual)
* I now have noted signature/colorblock Savannah's on other sites that have four slide pockets as well as leather trim around said slide pockets and backwall zippered pocket. Perhaps this is an older/newer incarnation?

Any assistance would be deeply appreciated. Thanks so much for your time.

Linda


----------



## cdtracing

KoobaMe said:


> Hi there:
> 
> I would very much like your input on the following:
> 
> *Michael Kors large Savannah satchel in signature brown/scarlet
> * Item Number: 35T9GS7S3B
> * https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-New-Michael-Kors-Savannah-Satchel-5e9a7d596e284672489441a0
> *Comments:  I actually purchased this already and felt comfortable doing so. In my limited experience with and knowledge of MK bags, I have begun second guessing myself for two reasons:
> 
> * the vaguely musty scent I noted immediately upon opening (caveat: It could be dye.  I have severe allergies and can smell a Sharpie uncapped at a 1000 yards, so smelling things others do not is not unusual)
> * I now have noted signature/colorblock Savannah's on other sites that have four slide pockets as well as leather trim around said slide pockets and backwall zippered pocket. Perhaps this is an older/newer incarnation?
> 
> Any assistance would be deeply appreciated. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> Linda


I would like to see a pic of both sides of the black interior made in country tag, please.


----------



## KoobaMe

Hi:  I hope these are clear enough.  Thanks so much for your help! : )


----------



## KoobaMe

This might prove a more clear picture of the one side.


----------



## cdtracing

KoobaMe said:


> Hi:  I hope these are clear enough.  Thanks so much for your help! : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718783
> View attachment 4718784


Authentic. Made in 2019.


----------



## KoobaMe

You are awesome! Thank you so much for continuing to be a resource to us all.  



cdtracing said:


> Authentic. Made in 2019.


----------



## Michelle9611

cdtracing said:


> Authentic,


Thanks for helping me, It is the same bag, seller said it from USA outlet, just wan to double confirm MK have this kind of logo is it ?


----------



## cdtracing

Michelle9611 said:


> Thanks for helping me, It is the same bag, seller said it from USA outlet, just wan to double confirm MK have this kind of logo is it ?


Yes, it's from the outlet.  The name logo is poorly done & slipped through quality control.


----------



## AmberRin

Purse and wallet


----------



## AmberRin

Purse and wallet


----------



## Michelle9611

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's from the outlet.  The name logo is poorly done & slipped through quality control.


I see, thank you so much !


----------



## Crystal121215

I’ve never seen a pattern like this before also the tag seems a bit off to me and it’s made in Myanmar. Please help


----------



## cdtracing

Crystal121215 said:


> I’ve never seen a pattern like this before also the tag seems a bit off to me and it’s made in Myanmar. Please help
> View attachment 4723567


Authentic.


----------



## AmberRin

AmberRin said:


> Purse and wallet


Is it possible to find out if these are authentic?


----------



## AmberRin

AmberRin said:


> Purse and wallet


Is it possible to find out if these are authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

AmberRin said:


> Is it possible to find out if these are authentic?


Not without pictures.


----------



## AmberRin

cdtracing said:


> Not without pictures.


I posted photos above. April 29 #5050. Grey Ciara with Wallet. Thank you kindly.


----------



## cdtracing

AmberRin said:


> I posted photos above. April 29 #5050. Grey Ciara with Wallet. Thank you kindly.


I see them now.  Yes, authentic.  Sorry I missed them.


----------



## AmberRin

cdtracing said:


> I see them now.  Yes, authentic.  Sorry I missed them.


Thank you!


----------



## raquelse21

Hello, I bought this second-hand MK bag because I thought it was a good deal. However after getting it today I think it might be counterfeit because the stitching is a bit poor in a certain area. I will attach some pictures I took after receiving it today in hopes you can help me out. If you need anything else please let me know, and thank you very much. Hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## cdtracing

raquelse21 said:


> Hello, I bought this second-hand MK bag because I thought it was a good deal. However after getting it today I think it might be counterfeit because the stitching is a bit poor in a certain area. I will attach some pictures I took after receiving it today in hopes you can help me out. If you need anything else please let me know, and thank you very much. Hope you guys have a great day.


It's authentic.  Older outlet bag.


----------



## raquelse21

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Older outlet bag.


Really? I’m glad! Thank you very much for your help. Hope you have an amazing day.


----------



## Aleesyakhysara

Hi,  please authenticate this bag
Model : Michael kors nicole large triple compartment


----------



## cdtracing

Aleesyakhysara said:


> Hi,  please authenticate this bag
> Model : Michael kors nicole large triple compartment


Authentic.


----------



## Connybu

Hi there! I ordered a Michael Kors bag online and I do have the strange feeling, that it is not authentic for some reasons. Does MK produce in Cambodia? None of my other bags were produced there. I would be extremely grateful for your opinion!


----------



## Connybu

Connybu said:


> Hi there! I ordered a Michael Kors bag online and I do have the strange feeling, that it is not authentic for some reasons. Does MK produce in Cambodia? None of my other bags were produced there. I would be extremely grateful for your opinion!


----------



## cdtracing

Connybu said:


> Hi there! I ordered a Michael Kors bag online and I do have the strange feeling, that it is not authentic for some reasons. Does MK produce in Cambodia? None of my other bags were produced there. I would be extremely grateful for your opinion!



MK does have some bags made in Cambodia.  This bag looks correct & I believe it's authentic.


----------



## raquelse21

Hello again! Last time you guys helped me and I was really happy, thank you so much for that. That’s why I decided to ask you again if it’s not too much of a bother. I saw this bag online and fell in love with it. I have asked for more pictures and the seller sent me these. I believe it’s authentic but I trust your opinion more than mine. Thanks! The model is a MK Colette Large in color Sun.


----------



## cdtracing

raquelse21 said:


> Hello again! Last time you guys helped me and I was really happy, thank you so much for that. That’s why I decided to ask you again if it’s not too much of a bother. I saw this bag online and fell in love with it. I have asked for more pictures and the seller sent me these. I believe it’s authentic but I trust your opinion more than mine. Thanks! The model is a MK Colette Large in color Sun.


It's authentic. Great bag for spring & summer!


----------



## Opiebaby

Purse has been delivered but I haven't accepted it yet.  I am questioning the authenticity.  Every post I read about Michael Kors fakes says real Michael Kors have a 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 leather heat stamp inside.  This one does not.  It is stamp in gold lettering.  That concerns me.  Also the clasp on top feels like plastic.  The serial number listed is 35H8GIJT2B.  I have found other purses of this style online with that number, but never from an actual retail place.  Is this real or is this fake?


----------



## cdtracing

Opiebaby said:


> Purse has been delivered but I haven't accepted it yet.  I am questioning the authenticity.  Every post I read about Michael Kors fakes says real Michael Kors have a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736620
> View attachment 4736621
> View attachment 4736622
> View attachment 4736623
> View attachment 4736624
> View attachment 4736626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather heat stamp inside.  This one does not.  It is stamp in gold lettering.  That concerns me.  Also the clasp on top feels like plastic.  The serial number listed is 35H8GIJT2B.  I have found other purses of this style online with that number, but never from an actual retail place.  Is this real or is this fake?


It's genuine.& from the outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

I am leaving today to go out of town & will not be back until Monday the 25th.  Any evaluation request will have to wait until I get back because I will have no computer or cell service.  Thanks & have a great Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Miuniken

Holla again... Can you help me to authentic this bag...

Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Holla again... Can you help me to authentic this bag...
> 
> Thank you in advance


Authentic.


----------



## Miuniken

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



Yeaay.. Always fast response... 

 you, thank you


----------



## Doubleoriental

Hi, everyone, need you guys help to indentify this new MK Houston satchel medium black. I am not that familiar with MK bags. Have MK hamilton in 2016 and this is my 2nd MK. 

Everything seems ok (the leather, dust bag, MK circle hardware, interior lining, tag etc)but just realized that my zipper placed very differently weird. On the right side it is positioned with the "michael kors" embossed in the gold hardware. But on the left side, the other zipper is positioned the opposite (please look at the pics i have attached below) 

I have read some people who buy MK bag on sale experienced similar things like the circle MK attached backward. But never heard someone experience with the zipper. Is it normal? If it is, the quality control in MK must be horrible.

Do you guys think this bag is authentic but just the zipper is missed placed? Or it is definitely not authentic? And should i get the refund? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Doubleoriental

Forgot to attach the "made in" 

Please help me out to identify this MK houston is authentic or not (other pics are above)


----------



## cdtracing

Doubleoriental said:


> Forgot to attach the "made in"
> 
> Please help me out to identify this MK houston is authentic or not (other pics are above)


Yes, it's authentic but the zipper is a quality control issue.


----------



## Doubleoriental

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic but the zipper is a quality control issue.



Thank you so much for clarifying this. You are so good at this! 
Good thing is this bag still authentic but now thinking about the zipper being missed placed due to quality control issue, do you think i should repair the zipper my self or let it be like this?


----------



## cdtracing

Doubleoriental said:


> Thank you so much for clarifying this. You are so good at this!
> Good thing is this bag still authentic but now thinking about the zipper being missed placed due to quality control issue, do you think i should repair the zipper my self or let it be like this?


That would be up to you.


----------



## DanaZeton

Hi, I would like to get your help to know if this is an authentic purse, a friend buy it on NY and sold it to me with the wallet but the interior tag says Cambodia in the purse and Indonesia in the wallet please I could use some help!


----------



## cdtracing

DanaZeton said:


> Hi, I would like to get your help to know if this is an authentic purse, a friend buy it on NY and sold it to me with the wallet but the interior tag says Cambodia in the purse and Indonesia in the wallet please I could use some help!


Authentic.  MK has factories in both countries.


----------



## Doubleoriental

cdtracing said:


> That would be up to you.


If i get it repaired, i am afraid that would change the structure/quality of the zipper. Hmm, have you had any experience similar to this by any chance?


----------



## cdtracing

Doubleoriental said:


> If i get it repaired, i am afraid that would change the structure/quality of the zipper. Hmm, have you had any experience similar to this by any chance?


Personally, no, but I have seen it before.


----------



## Gigitay93

I purchased a Grayson medium satchel in the color vanilla off of mercari. Waiting on the bag to arrive these are photos from the listing. Is it authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

Gigitay93 said:


> I purchased a Grayson medium satchel in the color vanilla off of mercari. Waiting on the bag to arrive these are photos from the listing. Is it authentic?


I need to see a clear pic of the interior heat stamp & the made in country tag.


----------



## Sarah20!

I am interested in buying this Michael Kors second hand tote. Is the bag real or counterfeit? 

SERIAL NUMBER: -
Link (if available): -
Seller: It is on sale in a Finnish FB Michael Kors Second hand group. Only authentic products are allowed to be sold there, but nobody checks them.
Who took the pictures: I haven't seen the bag yet and these pictures are taken by the seller.
History of the bag: The seller says she has bought the bag a few years ago from a high-quality Finnish department store.
Comments: There were some marks inside, which seller got removed. There are two pictures about this and the light is different, that is the reason why the fabric looks different.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah20! said:


> I am interested in buying this Michael Kors second hand tote. Is the bag real or counterfeit?
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: -
> Link (if available): -
> Seller: It is on sale in a Finnish FB Michael Kors Second hand group. Only authentic products are allowed to be sold there, but nobody checks them.
> Who took the pictures: I haven't seen the bag yet and these pictures are taken by the seller.
> History of the bag: The seller says she has bought the bag a few years ago from a high-quality Finnish department store.
> Comments: There were some marks inside, which seller got removed. There are two pictures about this and the light is different, that is the reason why the fabric looks different.


Authentic.


----------



## Gigitay93

cdtracing said:


> I need to see a clear pic of the interior heat stamp & the made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Gigitay93 said:


> View attachment 4754122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754124


It's authentic.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please help me check if this clutch is authentic? 
- Michael kors berkley leather clutch
- AV-1109
- I bought it off ebay seller was Mandana_nouhravesh
- I took pictures myself, it just arrived in the mail today.
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## cdtracing

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please help me check if this clutch is authentic?
> - Michael kors berkley leather clutch
> - AV-1109
> - I bought it off ebay seller was Mandana_nouhravesh
> - I took pictures myself, it just arrived in the mail today.
> Thank you so much in advance



It's authentic.


----------



## M&Mthomas

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much, appreciate your help


----------



## deemary

Hi, I want to buy this second hand bag but not sure if it is authentic, these are photos sent by the seller. Will really appreciate your help


----------



## cdtracing

deemary said:


> Hi, I want to buy this second hand bag but not sure if it is authentic, these are photos sent by the seller. Will really appreciate your help


Why is the liner & leather heat stamp in a different color than the bag?  I have never seen a MK black bag with luggage color leather trim & heat stamp in the interior.  Are you sure the interior pics & the exterior pics are of the same bag?  I also need a clearer shot of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Veruca1031

Jet Set Item LG MF Crossbody Clutch

SERIAL NUMBER:38s9xttc6l
Seller: TJ Maxx
Who took the pictures:I took the picture 
History of the bag: just bought It
I just bought this Michael Kors Bag and need help authenticating it. It’s my first MK bag so I’m not sure what i should be looking for. It was such a good deal, but I have a gut feeling that it’s not legit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

Veruca1031 said:


> Jet Set Item LG MF Crossbody Clutch
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:38s9xttc6l
> Seller: TJ Maxx
> Who took the pictures:I took the picture
> History of the bag: just bought It
> I just bought this Michael Kors Bag and need help authenticating it. It’s my first MK bag so I’m not sure what i should be looking for. It was such a good deal, but I have a gut feeling that it’s not legit. Any help would be appreciated.


Can you post a pic of the interior heat stamp?


----------



## Veruca1031

cdtracing said:


> Can you post a pic of the interior heat stamp?


There is no interior heat stamp that I can find.


----------



## Veruca1031

This is what the inside looks like.


----------



## cdtracing

Veruca1031 said:


> This is what the inside looks like.


No heat stamp causes me to question it's authenticity.  MK puts heat stamps in all his bags.  I would send it back.


----------



## Veruca1031

Okay, great! Thank you. Will do that!


----------



## cdtracing

Veruca1031 said:


> Okay, great! Thank you. Will do that!


It's better to err on the side o caution.


----------



## Veruca1031

cdtracing said:


> It's better to err on the side o caution.


I appreciate your help. I’m a little bummed that I got a bad bag, but at least now I know what to look for.


----------



## hvley1234

Hello All!

I'm inquiring to see if the Michael Kors bag I got today is authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

hvley1234 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm inquiring to see if the Michael Kors bag I got today is authentic?
> View attachment 4765263
> View attachment 4765267


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## hvley1234

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Anjutik

Hi! I've just bought this bag and would really appreciate your help. Great website, by the way, and great job, I couldn't find anything like that in Germany! Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

Anjutik said:


> Hi! I've just bought this bag and would really appreciate your help. Great website, by the way, and great job, I couldn't find anything like that in Germany! Thank you in advance.


Do you have any other pics of the bag?


----------



## Anjutik

yes


----------



## cdtracing

Anjutik said:


> yes


It's authentic.


----------



## Anjutik

Thanks for the super quick assistance, warmest regards from Germany.


----------



## cassmartinez

Hi guys, I was sent a couple of bags on consignment to list on my ebay store. I want to check in here to make sure they are authentic before listing because I just don't have the knowledge that you guys do. I appreciate the help so much.


----------



## cdtracing

cassmartinez said:


> Hi guys, I was sent a couple of bags on consignment to list on my ebay store. I want to check in here to make sure they are authentic before listing because I just don't have the knowledge that you guys do. I appreciate the help so much.
> 
> View attachment 4770229


They're both authentic.


----------



## cassmartinez

cdtracing said:


> They're both authentic.


Awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## Miuniken

Hellow again... 
Found a preloved AVA, and need to identify if this authentic or not, because i noticed in the side button, there's not written MK logo.

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hellow again...
> Found a preloved AVA, and need to identify if this authentic or not, because i noticed in the side button, there's not written MK logo.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4771625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771628
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771629


Authentic.


----------



## Miuniken

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Yeeaaay.... Thank you, 
I haven't confirmed it to the seller until I get a response from you.


----------



## Scameronn

Vlad said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to MICHAEL KORS in this thread.
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> 
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this  thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.  This is in order to prevent duplication requests and to make it simpler  for people to 'search' for items which may have been posted previously.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators *by using the following format*:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller:
> Who took the pictures:
> History of the bag:
> Comments:
> 
> Additionally, the current authenticators in this forum would like to request:
> Clear pics of entire bag front, back, side, & bottom
> Made in country/date tag
> White style tag if present
> Heat stamp
> Interior lining & stitching at pockets
> Stamped hardware including zipper pulls
> Handles where attached to purse (where applicable)
> Lettered name and/or logo
> 
> Please give us as much information as you can and then attach any pictures (all authentication must include pictures). All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we. Please provide photos taken with an actual camera. Cell phone pictures rarely provide good details.
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in  the proper format.
> Authenticators are not employed by tPF and do not represent tPF.
> Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.
> Please limit your request to one (1) per post; otherwise it gets too confusing keeping them all straight.
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> To  ensure that additional pictures requested are seen by the  authenticators, please utilize the quote feature or provide a link to  your original request and response. Failure to do so may result in your query not being answered.
> 
> Should one of your items be  questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials briefly supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> *Disclaimer *
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to  shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of  designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only  opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors.  They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are  not to be treated as such. * Authenticators only represent themselves individually*, not necessarily other authenticators or the staff of tPF.




I know nothing about this purse, I bought it from value village. Just curious to see if it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Scameronn said:


> I know nothing about this purse, I bought it from value village. Just curious to see if it's authentic.
> 
> View attachment 4772168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772171


Fake.


----------



## Scameronn

cdtracing said:


> Fake.


Figured as much. How can you tell? Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Scameronn said:


> Figured as much. How can you tell? Thanks


I'm sorry but we don't reveal how we determine if a bag is fake.  Counterfeiters read this site & we don't want to reveal anything that will help them to make better fakes.


----------



## Thefrugalmodel

Hello! I have been unable to find this Michael Kors wallet ANYWHERE on the internet, so thank you in advance for your time and help!

-I don't see a serial number
-The white tag was far in the crease, so I was unable to get a photo without having assistance. But it says "Made in China A-1001"
-I took all the photos shown here. 
-This was purchased at a local Goodwill Boutique branch that claims to authenticate all designer items prior to making them available for purchase. 
-Measurements: approx. 8in x 4.5in


----------



## cdtracing

Thefrugalmodel said:


> Hello! I have been unable to find this Michael Kors wallet ANYWHERE on the internet, so thank you in advance for your time and help!
> 
> -I don't see a serial number
> -The white tag was far in the crease, so I was unable to get a photo without having assistance. But it says "Made in China A-1001"
> -I took all the photos shown here.
> -This was purchased at a local Goodwill Boutique branch that claims to authenticate all designer items prior to making them available for purchase.
> -Measurements: approx. 8in x 4.5in
> 
> View attachment 4772865


It's authentic.


----------



## wozniack

Is this a real Michael Kors handbag and is it part of the "Michael Kors Collection"? My mom found it in a thrift store. It's in excellent condition.  The patina is perfect.  There are no cracks on the handles and the color is original.  The handles look brand new.  The zippers are metal and they work very smoothly.  The handbag all in all is in excellent condition other than the inside.  There is some discoloration and a few pen marks.

She's considering selling it and she wants to know what the price range should be to sell it.  Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

wozniack said:


> Is this a real Michael Kors handbag and is it part of the "Michael Kors Collection"? My mom found it in a thrift store. It's in excellent condition.  The patina is perfect.  There are no cracks on the handles and the color is original.  The handles look brand new.  The zippers are metal and they work very smoothly.  The handbag all in all is in excellent condition other than the inside.  There is some discoloration and a few pen marks.
> 
> She's considering selling it and she wants to know what the price range should be to sell it.  Thanks!
> View attachment 4776172
> View attachment 4776173
> View attachment 4776174
> View attachment 4776175
> View attachment 4776176
> View attachment 4776177
> View attachment 4776178
> View attachment 4776179
> View attachment 4776180


Authentic. Yes, an older Collection bag.


----------



## wozniack

cdtracing said:


> Authentic. Yes, an older Collection bag.


Thank you so much for this information.  My mom thought it was a Collection bag but she wanted someone else to verify it.  I know you cannot give us an exact appraised value, but could you tell us kind of what price range it would sell in?  My mom's thinking about selling it but she doesn't know what to price it at.  Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm sorry but I don't do financial evaluation.  She should go online & research what the resale market is bearing for preowned bags that are not in perfect condition.


----------



## wozniack

That's fine.  Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Miuniken

Hi again... Another ava bag that I've been eyeing, and needs to be rechecked with you if this is an authentic bag...

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Miuniken said:


> Hi again... Another ava bag that I've been eyeing, and needs to be rechecked with you if this is an authentic bag...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4776752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776757


Authentic.


----------



## Umbee

Hi everyone,

I bought this bag for my wife for her birthday last april. I was wondering if it is authentic.


----------



## Umbee

And here is the wallet that comes with the bag.
Paid for it seperately. There are now visible chips and cuts on the wallet.
Is this considered authentic?

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Umbee said:


> And here is the wallet that comes with the bag.
> Paid for it seperately. There are now visible chips and cuts on the wallet.
> Is this considered authentic?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4779208
> View attachment 4779209
> View attachment 4779210
> View attachment 4779211
> View attachment 4779212
> View attachment 4779213
> View attachment 4779214
> View attachment 4779218


Bag is authentic but I need to see the heat stamp & made in country tag of the wallet.


----------



## Sabam

Hello Everyone
Is This A Fake or Not?


----------



## cdtracing

Sabam said:


> Hello Everyone
> Is This A Fake or Not?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786106


Need to see interior made in country tag.


----------



## Sabam

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag.



This One???


----------



## cdtracing

Sabam said:


> This One???
> 
> View attachment 4786141


Yes.  It's authentic.


----------



## Sabam

cdtracing said:


> Yes.  It's authentic.


Thank You Sir


----------



## Debbyrhj

Hello, can someone tell me is this authentic or not? Thaank you


----------



## Debbyrhj

Hey can someone tell me is this authentic or not? Thank you
Item : michael kors rhinestone slipon
Listing number :
Seller : herbid.id
Link : https://www.instagram.com/herbid.id/?hl=en
Comments : serial number is AO140, but im not sure


----------



## cdtracing

I am not an expert on MK shoes but they look good to me.  You may want to get a second opinion from the authenticators on the shoe forum; here's the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/


----------



## sync

hello everyone,
i'm new to this brand, please see if this MK is authentic.  Thank you very much.

SERIAL NUMBER: 30H1GTVT1L
Link (if available): -
Seller: local thrift shop
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: thrifted
Comments: color of bag in photos seem to vary due to different light conditions, true color is much like the first 2 photos.


----------



## cdtracing

sync said:


> hello everyone,
> i'm new to this brand, please see if this MK is authentic.  Thank you very much.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30H1GTVT1L
> Link (if available): -
> Seller: local thrift shop
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: thrifted
> Comments: color of bag in photos seem to vary due to different light conditions, true color is much like the first 2 photos.
> 
> View attachment 4788466
> 
> View attachment 4788465


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## sync

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Thank you so much, appreciate your help.


----------



## Sam1734

Hi 

I looking to purchase either one of the below bags but I would like some assistance to if the are real

Item: Selma medium bag 

Listing number: 254653399725
Seller: geolady12
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254653399725
Comments: is this bag genuine


Item - grey bag
Listing number- 333660168268
Seller - Keko-1470
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3336668268


Comments - is this bag genuine

Many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Anonym

Hello everybody

I bought this bag on Farfetch.

after I bought it, I took a close look at it. I'm not sure if it's original or fake



Serial Number: 30T5STVT2L 
Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-tote-item-11063501.aspx
Seller: Farfetch
Who took the pictures: I took the pictures
History of the bag: -
Comments: The pictures look different depending on the lighting conditions.


----------



## cdtracing

Sam1734 said:


> Hi
> 
> I looking to purchase either one of the below bags but I would like some assistance to if the are real
> 
> Item: Selma medium bag
> 
> Listing number: 254653399725
> Seller: geolady12
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254653399725
> Comments: is this bag genuine
> 
> 
> Item - grey bag
> Listing number- 333660168268
> Seller - Keko-1470
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3336668268
> 
> 
> Comments - is this bag genuine
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance


The second bag is genuine.  There aren't enough pics in the first listing to make a determination. I need to see the heat stamp & the interior black made in country tag before I can evaluate that one.


----------



## cdtracing

Anonym said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I bought this bag on Farfetch.
> 
> after I bought it, I took a close look at it. I'm not sure if it's original or fake
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Number: 30T5STVT2L
> Link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-tote-item-11063501.aspx
> Seller: Farfetch
> Who took the pictures: I took the pictures
> History of the bag: -
> Comments: The pictures look different depending on the lighting conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798024
> View attachment 4798025
> View attachment 4798026
> View attachment 4798035
> View attachment 4798029
> View attachment 4798030
> View attachment 4798031
> View attachment 4798033
> View attachment 4798032
> View attachment 4798036
> View attachment 4798037
> View attachment 4798040


Authentic.


----------



## Anonym

[QUOTE = "cdtracing, post: 33944143, member: 507795"]
Authentisch.
[/ ZITAT]

Danke für Ihre Antwort


----------



## Sam1734

cdtracing said:


> The second bag is genuine.  There aren't enough pics in the first listing to make a determination. I need to see the heat stamp & the interior black made in country tag before I can evaluate that one.


 
thank you so much I’ve placed my bid


----------



## Sam1734

SERIAL NUMBER: AQ - 1709
Link (if available):
Seller: neighbours friend 
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: owned by neighbours friend 
Comments: is this bag genuine before I purchase


----------



## cdtracing

Sam1734 said:


> SERIAL NUMBER: AQ - 1709
> Link (if available):
> Seller: neighbours friend
> Who took the pictures: me
> History of the bag: owned by neighbours friend
> Comments: is this bag genuine before I purchase


Authentic.


----------



## Sam1734

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Is there anyway I can get something from Michael Kors their self to prove the bag is a genuine item?


----------



## cdtracing

Sam1734 said:


> Is there anyway I can get something from Michael Kors their self to prove the bag is a genuine item?


Unfortunately, no.  The bag is made for the official MK outlet.  If you want a certificate of authenticity, I would recommend having the bag evaluated by a third party authentication service.  There is a fee & the certificates are accepted in cases for refunds, ect.


----------



## Sam1734

cdtracing said:


> Unfortunately, no.  The bag is made for the official MK outlet.  If you want a certificate of authenticity, I would recommend having the bag evaluated by a third party authentication service.  There is a fee & the certificates are accepted in cases for refunds, ect.


Is there anyone you could recommend?
Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## hhka

hi, I bought it on eBay, the letters on the front bother me


----------



## cdtracing

hhka said:


> hi, I bought it on eBay, the letters on the front bother me
> View attachment 4807507
> View attachment 4807508
> View attachment 4807509
> View attachment 4807510
> View attachment 4807512
> View attachment 4807513
> View attachment 4807514
> View attachment 4807515


It's authentic.


----------



## Newbie13

*Appear authentic? and style/name known?*
Picked this up and would love to know if its real and any info available on it so I can look up/research?  Just a credit card holder and I see a few of them on other selling platforms. Thanks so much in advance for any info.


----------



## cdtracing

Newbie13 said:


> *Appear authentic? and style/name known?*
> Picked this up and would love to know if its real and any info available on it so I can look up/research?  Just a credit card holder and I see a few of them on other selling platforms. Thanks so much in advance for any info.
> 
> View attachment 4811505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811508


need to see black made in country tag both sides.


----------



## Newbie13

cdtracing said:


> need to see black made in country tag both sides.


This is the best I could do, it was a little crinkled up in there. Made in China E-1410. White tag that is a B at the end.


----------



## cdtracing

Newbie13 said:


> This is the best I could do, it was a little crinkled up in there. Made in China E-1410. White tag that is a B at the end.
> 
> View attachment 4811773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811774


It's authentic.  Made for the sanctioned Michael Kors outlet, made in 2014 & is called the Michael Kors Signature Credit Card Case.


----------



## Newbie13

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Made for the sanctioned Michael Kors outlet, made in 2014 & is called the Michael Kors Signature Credit Card Case.


Thank you very much!


----------



## leilanrose

Looking for help with this Michael Kors bag to see if it's authentic. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

Need to see the other side of the black tag.


----------



## leilanrose

leilanrose said:


> Looking for help with this Michael Kors bag to see if it's authentic. Thank you.
> View attachment 4817749
> View attachment 4817750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817755
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817758


----------



## cdtracing

leilanrose said:


> View attachment 4818049


Authentic.


----------



## leilanrose

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## justAnewbie

Can somebody authenticate my wife's purse or bag. She got it a couple years back and we can't seem ti find it anywhere im trying to find her the matching wallet but don't know anything about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

justAnewbie said:


> Can somebody authenticate my wife's purse or bag. She got it a couple years back and we can't seem ti find it anywhere im trying to find her the matching wallet but don't know anything about it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4828997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828999


It's an authentic Hailee, made in 2017 for the sanctioned MK Outlet stores.


----------



## justAnewbie

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.  Made for the sanctioned Michael Kors outlet, made in 2014 & is called the Michael Kors Signature Credit Card Case.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Minali Storer

Hi,
This is a bag I received from a friend.
A Preloved bag.
Would be great if someone can tell me whether this is a genuine MK bag. Thanks Heaps


----------



## cdtracing

Minali Storer said:


> Hi,
> This is a bag I received from a friend.
> A Preloved bag.
> Would be great if someone can tell me whether this is a genuine MK bag. Thanks Heaps


It's authentic, vintage, & made in 2006.


----------



## Minali Storer

Thank you so much


----------



## MLDaniel2015

I’m not sure if this forum is still active, however I am going to try anyway! So I bought a Michael Kors purse from Poshmark, but I am questioning if it is authentic or not! It just doesn’t feel like as good of quality as my previous MK purses!


----------



## cdtracing

MLDaniel2015 said:


> I’m not sure if this forum is still active, however I am going to try anyway! So I bought a Michael Kors purse from Poshmark, but I am questioning if it is authentic or not! It just doesn’t feel like as good of quality as my previous MK purses!


It's an authentic MK Carry All tote.


----------



## MLDaniel2015

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic MK Carry All tote.


Thank you so much! I was so unsure of it! But now I feel so much better knowing I spent so much on something that actually is real lol


----------



## FillmoreCrowe

We are looking for some help authenticating a bag we recently acquired. It is approximately 6.5” wide.  It has Michael Kors on the small round snap.  We could not locate any tags inside.  Thank you for your help


----------



## cdtracing

FillmoreCrowe said:


> We are looking for some help authenticating a bag we recently acquired. It is approximately 6.5” wide.  It has Michael Kors on the small round snap.  We could not locate any tags inside.  Thank you for your help


There should be an interior tag inside one of the compartments on a side seam.  There should also be a heat stamp inside as well.  I will need to see pics of those in order to evaluate.


----------



## Mljc527

sorry to budge in here but I cant figure out how to make a thread/post whatever.  Need help authenticating something and want to post pics but where is that option.  Lol sorry im blind or dumb or both


----------



## FillmoreCrowe

cdtracing said:


> There should be an interior tag inside one of the compartments on a side seam.  There should also be a heat stamp inside as well.  I will need to see pics of those in order to evaluate.


Thank you so much. Glad that we checked here. In looking over the bag it doesn’t have either of those two things. It will get disposed of. Thanks again for the help


----------



## cdtracing

At the bottom of the page of this thread under the last post is a posting block.  You can post in it & hit post reply on the right.  To attach pics, click attach file & load your pics, then click post reply.



Mljc527 said:


> sorry to budge in here but I cant figure out how to make a thread/post whatever.  Need help authenticating something and want to post pics but where is that option.  Lol sorry im blind or dumb or both


----------



## Mljc527

my husband won this purse along with a few others but im a Coach girl so no clue about MK purses and how to authenticate. Im guessing its a knock off. Tried looking up the numbers I found and it got me no where. Let me know please...thanks in advance!
OK PTA1519426
OK 0973628


----------



## cdtracing

Mljc527 said:


> my husband won this purse along with a few others but im a Coach girl so no clue about MK purses and how to authenticate. Im guessing its a knock off. Tried looking up the numbers I found and it got me no where. Let me know please...thanks in advance!
> OK PTA1519426
> OK 0973628



Counterfeit.  Please dispose of it.


----------



## cdtracing

FYI...I will be travelling with my husband to the mountains to decompress & recharge.  There is no internet or cell service where we will be.  He needs to relax.  Any authentications will have to wait til we get back on Monday.  I hope everyone has a safe & relaxing long weekend.


----------



## Maurina

Please help me.. i just bought mk bag from online.. I need to know if the bag authentic. It has white tag with serial number But has no made in tag.
Thankyou so much


----------



## cdtracing

Maurina said:


> Please help me.. i just bought mk bag from online.. I need to know if the bag authentic. It has white tag with serial number But has no made in tag.
> Thankyou so much
> 
> View attachment 4839156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839163


Authentic.


----------



## Ivana166

Hi! I bought this MK walsh black bag the other day at a Tj maxx and I'm wondering if it's authentic.
The reason I am not sure is that the letters on the logo look kinda weird ,close and like there are some tiny golden pieces connecting the letters , like a one piece rather than individual letters like I'm seeing on original bags online.
It also doesn't have a sewn in tag/label inside.
 But other than that, it looks pretty sturdy, straight lines and no strong smell.
Please help me figure this out! Thank you all!


----------



## cdtracing

Ivana166 said:


> Hi! I bought this MK walsh black bag the other day at a Tj maxx and I'm wondering if it's authentic.
> The reason I am not sure is that the letters on the logo look kinda weird ,close and like there are some tiny golden pieces connecting the letters , like a one piece rather than individual letters like I'm seeing on original bags online.
> It also doesn't have a sewn in tag/label inside.
> But other than that, it looks pretty sturdy, straight lines and no strong smell.
> Please help me figure this out! Thank you all!
> 
> View attachment 4841316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841319
> View attachment 4841326
> View attachment 4841322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841324
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841332


Need to see the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Ivana166

cdtracing said:


> Need to see the interior made in country tag.



There is no tag inside... does that mean it's fake?


----------



## cdtracing

There should be a black interior made in country tag on the side seam.


----------



## Ivana166

Ohh found it! It's super tiny and dark so I missed it! 
I'm attaching the photos


----------



## cdtracing

Ivana166 said:


> Ohh found it! It's super tiny and dark so I missed it!
> I'm attaching the photos
> 
> View attachment 4841343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841344


Authentic.


----------



## Ivana166

Thank you! That's a relief!

Do you think the golden letters on the logo look unusual at all or just poorly made? All the logo letters that I have seem so far were a bit further apart and not connected.


----------



## cdtracing

Ivana166 said:


> Thank you! That's a relief!
> 
> Do you think the golden letters on the logo look unusual at all or just poorly made? All the logo letters that I have seem so far were a bit further apart and not connected.


poorly made.


----------



## sareci

Dear authenticator, could you check this one for me, please?



Item: Cindy Stud Large Dome Crossbody Black, GHW
SERIAL NUMBER: 32H5GM2C3L
Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: Pre-owned by the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

sareci said:


> Dear authenticator, could you check this one for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Cindy Stud Large Dome Crossbody Black, GHW
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32H5GM2C3L
> Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Pre-owned by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4844706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844712


Authentic.


----------



## sareci

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## so12monc

Please help me authenticate this bag, I'm concerned about the stitching at the pockets. There is no date tag anywhere, that's a concern for me too. I've never been able to ID this bag, but the hardware reminds me of a rehearsal drawstring bag. Thank you for the help.


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, I'm concerned about the stitching at the pockets. There is no date tag anywhere, that's a concern for me too. I've never been able to ID this bag, but the hardware reminds me of a rehearsal drawstring bag. Thank you for the help.
> 
> View attachment 4852404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852428


There should be a narrow rectangle leather interior tag.  They can be hard to find on some bags.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> There should be a narrow rectangle leather interior tag.  They can be hard to find on some bags.


I have pulled out the entire lining to look for it, even all of the pockets. There's nothing. All of my other bags have had that tag. I'm worried I might have a super fake.


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> I have pulled out the entire lining to look for it, even all of the pockets. There's nothing. All of my other bags have had that tag. I'm worried I might have a super fake.


While this looks like a MK Collection bag, I'm not familiar with this particular style.  Without the interior tag, I cannot fully evaluate the bag.  You can have it evaluated by a third party authentication service.  You can google Michael Kors Authenticators & several will pop up.  They have more resources than I have.  Good luck.


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> While this looks like a MK Collection bag, I'm not familiar with this particular style.  Without the interior tag, I cannot fully evaluate the bag.  You can have it evaluated by a third party authentication service.  You can google Michael Kors Authenticators & several will pop up.  They have more resources than I have.  Good luck.


Thank you for trying. This one has me stumped.


----------



## Gun2djoentax

Dear authenticator, could you check this one for me, please?



Item: Hayes MD Trifold Coin 
SERIAL NUMBER: 35F8GYEF2M
Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: Pre-owned by the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

Gun2djoentax said:


> Dear authenticator, could you check this one for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Hayes MD Trifold Coin
> SERIAL NUMBER: 35F8GYEF2M
> Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: Pre-owned by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4853086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853091


It's authentic.


----------



## Gun2djoentax

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


very well thank you


----------



## so12monc

cdtracing said:


> While this looks like a MK Collection bag, I'm not familiar with this particular style.  Without the interior tag, I cannot fully evaluate the bag.  You can have it evaluated by a third party authentication service.  You can google Michael Kors Authenticators & several will pop up.  They have more resources than I have.  Good luck.


I just checked all of my Collection bags, only 3 have date codes out of 12 bags. None (3) of my Made in Italy Collection bags have a date code anywhere, just the Made in Italy tag. Two Made in Korea & four Made in China have no date code, just the Made in _ tag. Could it be because they are older bags & predate the date code?


----------



## Gun2djoentax

Dear authenticator, Sorry for another asking. Could you check this one for me, please?



Item: Emmy Dome Satchel
SERIAL NUMBER: 35H7SY3S1L
Seller: shopping goods service via instagram, link is not available.
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: bought the bag from shopping goods service


----------



## cdtracing

so12monc said:


> I just checked all of my Collection bags, only 3 have date codes out of 12 bags. None (3) of my Made in Italy Collection bags have a date code anywhere, just the Made in Italy tag. Two Made in Korea & four Made in China have no date code, just the Made in _ tag. Could it be because they are older bags & predate the date code?


It's possible.  That bag is an older bag.  But all my Collection bags have the tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Gun2djoentax said:


> Dear authenticator, Sorry for another asking. Could you check this one for me, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Emmy Dome Satchel
> SERIAL NUMBER: 35H7SY3S1L
> Seller: shopping goods service via instagram, link is not available.
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: bought the bag from shopping goods service
> 
> View attachment 4853814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853820


This one is authentic, too.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> It's possible.  That bag is an older bag.  But all my Collection bags have the tag.


interesting - my tonne bags don't seem to have that date code either


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> interesting - my tonne bags don't seem to have that date code either


I went back & checked my Collection bag & they have the leather interior tag, except my Bancroft which has the cloth black tag.  I do think your bag is authentic, just an older bag, because everything else checks out.  The only way to be absolutely sure is to have it evaluated by a third party authentication service.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> interesting - my tonne bags don't seem to have that date code either


Sdkitty, your Tonne bag is authentic, I'm sure.  There may have been a time where some Collection bags did not have the tag.  I know they are well hidden & hard to find.  This is something of a conundrum.  Perplexing to say the least.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Sdkitty, your Tonne bag is authentic, I'm sure.  There may have been a time where some Collection bags did not have the tag.  I know they are well hidden & hard to find.  This is something of a conundrum.  Perplexing to say the least.


thanks CD


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I went back & checked my Collection bag & they have the leather interior tag, except my Bancroft which has the cloth black tag.  I do think your bag is authentic, just an older bag, because everything else checks out.  The only way to be absolutely sure is to have it evaluated by a third party authentication service.


I'm not worried.  I got both of mine for good price and I think from looking at them and from your comments when I got them, they're fine


----------



## setsune

hello everyone,
I'm new to this brand & buy this for my mother from online store, please help to check if this MK is authentic before I confirm the purchase. Thank you very much.


SERIAL NUMBER: -
Link (if available): -
Seller: Online store
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: brand new said seller
Comments: I scanned the QR Code but nothing happen.


----------



## cdtracing

setsune said:


> hello everyone,
> I'm new to this brand & buy this for my mother from online store, please help to check if this MK is authentic before I confirm the purchase. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: -
> Link (if available): -
> Seller: Online store
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: brand new said seller
> Comments: I scanned the QR Code but nothing happen.
> 
> View attachment 4865957
> View attachment 4865960
> View attachment 4865961
> View attachment 4865966
> View attachment 4865969
> View attachment 4865972
> View attachment 4865983
> View attachment 4865985
> View attachment 4865988
> View attachment 4865995
> View attachment 4865996
> View attachment 4865999


Authentic.


----------



## setsune

Thank you so much for fast clarification!


----------



## cdtracing

setsune said:


> Thank you so much for fast clarification!


It's a nice bag.


----------



## tissot

Hi Authenticator, 
Can you please confirm that this is authentic? Thx! 

ITEM: “Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198”
LISTING: 254661592057
SELLER: godinezi2013









						Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198.</p> <p dir="ltr">Condition is Pre-owned. Leather had a few stain drops and mild soiled spots on the inside. Overall very thick leather goods condition.</p> <p dir="ltr"> Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cdtracing

tissot said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> Can you please confirm that this is authentic? Thx!
> 
> ITEM: “Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198”
> LISTING: 254661592057
> SELLER: godinezi2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Michael Kors Small Studded Brown Leather Hobo Handbag Purse $198.</p> <p dir="ltr">Condition is Pre-owned. Leather had a few stain drops and mild soiled spots on the inside. Overall very thick leather goods condition.</p> <p dir="ltr"> Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic vintage MK.


----------



## tissot

cdtracing said:


> Authentic vintage MK.



Thank you!


----------



## authenticate4me

Hello MK Authenticator!

its been quite a while since I last posted something here and over the years I’ve purchased several MK bags that I would need help to authenticate because I’m planning to possibly let go of some of them. When I purchased them, I never bothered to authenticate as the seller had a good reputation. But just to be sure, I will be posting all the bags and get your opinion about them.

Bag 1:

MK tote which I believe is also a Jet Set - what bothers me about this bag is the lack of ‘Michael Kors’ on the buttons (last picture)


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 2:

Kinda similar to Bag 1 but different lining and puller. The buttons of this bag also did not have the Michael Kors engraving and tag says Made in Vietnam. The white tag with the serial which usually comes with the transparent tag is also missing.


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 3: 

Based on the similar images online, this is called Bedford or one of the bags in the Bedford collection - my favorite out of my MK bags just because it’s a soft leather and comes in Navy Blue 

the thing about this bag is the lack of Michael Kors in the leather puller and the transparent tags looks different from the others so I’m also not sure


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 4:

Black Selma No. 1 - It’s different from my Mom’s Black Selma which I will also post (Bag 5). Could one of them be possibly fake? If so, which one is?


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 5

Black Selma No. 2 - My mom’s Selma. This one feels more stiff to me but everything else looks the same as mine (Bag 4) other than this bag being Made in Indonesia and being more taken care of thus, the still gold hardwares. Oh one more thing, this did not have the white tag with the serial and I’m not sure if my mom removed it or not (she can’t recall if she had seen it)


----------



## cdtracing

authenticate4me said:


> Hello MK Authenticator!
> 
> its been quite a while since I last posted something here and over the years I’ve purchased several MK bags that I would need help to authenticate because I’m planning to possibly let go of some of them. When I purchased them, I never bothered to authenticate as the seller had a good reputation. But just to be sure, I will be posting all the bags and get your opinion about them.
> 
> Bag 1:
> 
> MK tote which I believe is also a Jet Set - what bothers me about this bag is the lack of ‘Michael Kors’ on the buttons (last picture)
> 
> View attachment 4881764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881770





authenticate4me said:


> Bag 2:
> 
> Kinda similar to Bag 1 but different lining and puller. The buttons of this bag also did not have the Michael Kors engraving and tag says Made in Vietnam. The white tag with the serial which usually comes with the transparent tag is also missing.
> 
> View attachment 4881785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881791



Both of these are authentic.  Older bags.




authenticate4me said:


> Bag 3:
> 
> Based on the similar images online, this is called Bedford or one of the bags in the Bedford collection - my favorite out of my MK bags just because it’s a soft leather and comes in Navy Blue
> 
> the thing about this bag is the lack of Michael Kors in the leather puller and the transparent tags looks different from the others so I’m also not sure
> 
> View attachment 4881799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881806


Authentic.  This bag is from the MK Outlet.




authenticate4me said:


> Bag 4:
> 
> Black Selma No. 1 - It’s different from my Mom’s Black Selma which I will also post (Bag 5). Could one of them be possibly fake? If so, which one is?
> 
> View attachment 4881831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881832
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881837





authenticate4me said:


> Bag 5
> 
> Black Selma No. 2 - My mom’s Selma. This one feels more stiff to me but everything else looks the same as mine (Bag 4) other than this bag being Made in Indonesia and being more taken care of thus, the still gold hardwares. Oh one more thing, this did not have the white tag with the serial and I’m not sure if my mom removed it or not (she can’t recall if she had seen it)
> 
> View attachment 4881841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881846



Both Selmas are authentic.  Tags have changed over the years.  These are all older bags.


----------



## authenticate4me

cdtracing said:


> Both of these are authentic.  Older bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.  This bag is from the MK Outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Selmas are authentic.  Tags have changed over the years.  These are all older bags.



Thank you so much! I still have one black large hamilton and 2 questionable smaller bags to get your opinion about. Please see bags below

Bag 6:

Black Large Hamilton - I rarely use this so still in very good condition


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 7:

Not sure what this bag is called but it’s a very pretty red purse. it does not have a hang tag or the Michael Kors plate in front.


----------



## authenticate4me

Bag 8

Pretty color but it’s very questionable because it’s sloppy all over and it came with a black tag. This was gifted to me but I never used it


----------



## cdtracing

authenticate4me said:


> Thank you so much! I still have one black large hamilton and 2 questionable smaller bags to get your opinion about. Please see bags below
> 
> Bag 6:
> 
> Black Large Hamilton - I rarely use this so still in very good condition
> 
> View attachment 4882546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882550


Authentic older Hamilton.




authenticate4me said:


> Bag 7:
> 
> Not sure what this bag is called but it’s a very pretty red purse. it does not have a hang tag or the Michael Kors plate in front.
> 
> View attachment 4882551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882556
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882558


Authentic Cynthia.




authenticate4me said:


> Bag 8
> 
> Pretty color but it’s very questionable because it’s sloppy all over and it came with a black tag. This was gifted to me but I never used it
> 
> View attachment 4882565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882569


This one, I believe is fake due to incorrect style number & color code on tag.


----------



## queenowl

HI there.  Your help is appreciated.  A friend of mine gifted me this bag after two of them showed up on her doorstep addressed to the former owner.  After months of not sending for them as indicated, the former owner of the house told her to keep the packages.  She opened them and found two of this bag inside.  She's not a purse girl and gave one to me.  I've done some digging and have found others online that look like it but also others with the same bag name and different straps.  I'm not normally an MK girl so I don't know what to look for - the only MK I've ever had have been outlet bags. The bag was wrapped very well and most of what I see leads me to believe it's authentic, but I'd love to know for sure, and I'd love to know if it's a made for outlet bag or a retail bag.  Thanks.  The tag says Grayson.


----------



## cdtracing

queenowl said:


> HI there.  Your help is appreciated.  A friend of mine gifted me this bag after two of them showed up on her doorstep addressed to the former owner.  After months of not sending for them as indicated, the former owner of the house told her to keep the packages.  She opened them and found two of this bag inside.  She's not a purse girl and gave one to me.  I've done some digging and have found others online that look like it but also others with the same bag name and different straps.  I'm not normally an MK girl so I don't know what to look for - the only MK I've ever had have been outlet bags. The bag was wrapped very well and most of what I see leads me to believe it's authentic, but I'd love to know for sure, and I'd love to know if it's a made for outlet bag or a retail bag.  Thanks.  The tag says Grayson.


It's authentic.


----------



## queenowl

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thanks.  Do you know if it's a made for outlet bag or retail?


----------



## cdtracing

queenowl said:


> Thanks.  Do you know if it's a made for outlet bag or retail?


It's retail.


----------



## Christina07161977

Can someone authenticate these items I got this info off ebay and bought a wallet that is kate soade but that thread has been closed so this is what the seller has sold in the past so maybe I can get some info to debate on whether ir not I should send back my wallet. Thx.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
no


----------



## cdtracing

Christina07161977 said:


> Can someone authenticate these items I got this info off ebay and bought a wallet that is kate soade but that thread has been closed so this is what the seller has sold in the past so maybe I can get some info to debate on whether ir not I should send back my wallet. Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no


I'm not sure what you're asking.  The MK wallet is authentic & from the MK outlet.  The pics of the bag are too blurry to make an evaluation.  I would need to see clear readable pics of the bags interior as well as a clear pic of heat stamp & the interior made in country tag.


----------



## Christina07161977

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.  The MK wallet is authentic & from the MK outlet.  The pics of the bag are too blurry to make an evaluation.  I would need to see clear readable pics of the bags interior as well as a clear pic of heat stamp & the interior made in country tag.


That's all the pics I have I was just trying to make sure this ebay seller was selling authentic items because I bought a kate spade wallet iff her and no one can help.me with kate spade right now sadly.


----------



## cdtracing

Christina07161977 said:


> That's all the pics I have I was just trying to make sure this ebay seller was selling authentic items because I bought a kate spade wallet iff her and no one can help.me with kate spade right now sadly.


Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Christina07161977

cdtracing said:


> Good luck with your purchase.


Thanks I think it's real. I wish the thread didn't get shut down. It was open last month I dont know what happened or if someone will be back or not.


----------



## LaggQueen

Newbie here, I'm limited so please forgive me if I shouldn't be riding on someone else's post. I flip storage units so I come across purses a lot. I'm a wallet only type of gal so I'm really lost sometimes. If anyone can tell me if it's real or at the very least give more info on this bag, I would appreciate it. Thanks.

No serial number and the zippers look pretty cheap as well as the stap but I have no idea what they're usually like


----------



## cdtracing

LaggQueen said:


> Newbie here, I'm limited so please forgive me if I shouldn't be riding on someone else's post. I flip storage units so I come across purses a lot. I'm a wallet only type of gal so I'm really lost sometimes. If anyone can tell me if it's real or at the very least give more info on this bag, I would appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> No serial number and the zippers look pretty cheap as well as the stap but I have no idea what they're usually like


No heat stamp?  Fake.


----------



## jackidewey

Hi authenticator can you please authenticate this Michael Kors bag I’m in the process of purchasing as a gift and when I ask if they could authenticate she stated it costs to do so and she doesn’t have the money to do so. She’s asking $120.00 plus shipping. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## jackidewey

Authenticator I found this on Mercari and would like to buy an authentic MK bag for my sweet daughter for Christmas. These are the pics any info is much appreciated. Price $120 Have a great day!


----------



## cdtracing

jackidewey said:


> Authenticator I found this on Mercari and would like to buy an authentic MK bag for my sweet daughter for Christmas. These are the pics any info is much appreciated. Price $120 Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907037
> View attachment 4907039
> View attachment 4907043
> View attachment 4907037
> View attachment 4907039
> View attachment 4907043
> View attachment 4907037
> View attachment 4907039
> View attachment 4907043


Clear pictures of the heatstamp & the interior made in country tag (both sides) are needed to be able to authenticate the bag.


----------



## Sarahmere27

Please help me authenticate this bag! Based on my research I’m pretty sure it’s real but want to make sure.
I found it at Salvation Army and I took the pictures. Let me know if there’s any others I need to take. It would only let me attach 12.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarahmere27 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag! Based on my research I’m pretty sure it’s real but want to make sure.
> I found it at Salvation Army and I took the pictures. Let me know if there’s any others I need to take. It would only let me attach 12.
> 
> View attachment 4907100
> View attachment 4907102
> View attachment 4907103
> View attachment 4907104
> View attachment 4907105
> View attachment 4907106
> View attachment 4907107
> View attachment 4907108
> View attachment 4907109
> View attachment 4907110
> View attachment 4907113
> View attachment 4907116


Authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

Requesting some help on a Michael Kors wallet found at the Salvation Army store for the princely sum of $4. (Bought to rehab as I need projects to keep me sane)
Hope the photos are clear enough, the lighting at my work is horrendous. 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Narnanz said:


> Requesting some help on a Michael Kors wallet found at the Salvation Army store for the princely sum of $4. (Bought to rehab as I need projects to keep me sane)
> Hope the photos are clear enough, the lighting at my work is horrendous.
> Thank you
> View attachment 4918056
> View attachment 4918057
> View attachment 4918058
> View attachment 4918059
> View attachment 4918060
> View attachment 4918061
> View attachment 4918062


Authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you..its much appreciated.


----------



## Zatt40

Hi! I am new to this page and I do not speak English, I will write this text with a translator. Please be patient.
I hope everyone is well.
I would like to know if this backpack model is real, if it exists or ever existed (year of release) since I did not find it on the official page and I have not seen other backpacks with that studded design.


----------



## cdtracing

Zatt40 said:


> Hi! I am new to this page and I do not speak English, I will write this text with a translator. Please be patient.
> I hope everyone is well.
> I would like to know if this backpack model is real, if it exists or ever existed (year of release) since I did not find it on the official page and I have not seen other backpacks with that studded design.
> 
> View attachment 4918682
> View attachment 4918683
> View attachment 4918684
> View attachment 4918685
> View attachment 4918686
> View attachment 4918687
> View attachment 4918688
> View attachment 4918689
> View attachment 4918691


It's authentic. Made in 2019.


----------



## Zatt40

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Made in 2019.



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Tori Bui

Hi, I hope everyone is doing ok. I’ve just received a MK phone bag from a friend and I’m new to this purse things. Unfortunately, besides these photos below and the tag I found inside the bag, there’re no further helpful information. The tag is stiched to the inner right side of the bag, which is very difficult to take a decent photo of it. The tag say: 
PA-2004 F20
MADE IN CAMBODIA 
35F0SXOL5B
119
MICHAEL KORS

I would be truly appreciate your effort helping me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Tori Bui said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is doing ok. I’ve just received a MK phone bag from a friend and I’m new to this purse things. Unfortunately, besides these photos below and the tag I found inside the bag, there’re no further helpful information. The tag is stiched to the inner right side of the bag, which is very difficult to take a decent photo of it. The tag say:
> PA-2004 F20
> MADE IN CAMBODIA
> 35F0SXOL5B
> 119
> MICHAEL KORS
> 
> I would be truly appreciate your effort helping me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!


I am not familiar with this bag.  Everything looks correct to me but you may want to go to an outside professional authentication service to be sure.  They can authenticate for a nominal fee.


----------



## Tori Bui

I will consider taking professional services. Thank you so much for your help. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## susan49

Hello everyone,  never posted here before so please forgive me if I commit a faux pas. I purchased this MK bag at Marshall’s approx 4 years ago.  I have since misplaced the original MK tags and I don’t remember the style name.  The quality of this bag, to my eye, exceeds that of my Coach bags, so I never questioned the authenticity.  I’ve used it every winter since.  Other than surface scratches on the metal hardware, it still looks brand new.  Last week someone asked me the style name because she wanted to try to find one.  I checked the inner label for a style number.  When I googled it, it showed pics of a completely different bag!  Now I’m wondering if it’s fake.  I’ve seen videos on how to tell a fake MK bag, and this bag seems spot on in every way, other than the inner tag.  The leather is thicker and more supple than my coach bags (that’s all I have to compare to).  The stitches are straight and so tight, they’re almost hidden.  The inner tag has a QR code, but I wasn’t able to scan it.  The tags reads as follows:

AP-1603  T16
MADE IN CHINA
38T6YFTE3L
001
MICHAEL KORS

on the opposite side of the tag is a QR code and:

NW07DB
VF01038

pics attached.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## cdtracing

susan49 said:


> Hello everyone,  never posted here before so please forgive me if I commit a faux pas. I purchased this MK bag at Marshall’s approx 4 years ago.  I have since misplaced the original MK tags and I don’t remember the style name.  The quality of this bag, to my eye, exceeds that of my Coach bags, so I never questioned the authenticity.  I’ve used it every winter since.  Other than surface scratches on the metal hardware, it still looks brand new.  Last week someone asked me the style name because she wanted to try to find one.  I checked the inner label for a style number.  When I googled it, it showed pics of a completely different bag!  Now I’m wondering if it’s fake.  I’ve seen videos on how to tell a fake MK bag, and this bag seems spot on in every way, other than the inner tag.  The leather is thicker and more supple than my coach bags (that’s all I have to compare to).  The stitches are straight and so tight, they’re almost hidden.  The inner tag has a QR code, but I wasn’t able to scan it.  The tags reads as follows:
> 
> AP-1603  T16
> MADE IN CHINA
> 38T6YFTE3L
> 001
> MICHAEL KORS
> 
> on the opposite side of the tag is a QR code and:
> 
> NW07DB
> VF01038
> 
> pics attached.  Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933112
> View attachment 4933115
> View attachment 4933114
> View attachment 4933113
> View attachment 4933117
> View attachment 4933116
> View attachment 4933118
> View attachment 4933119
> View attachment 4933120
> View attachment 4933121
> View attachment 4933122
> View attachment 4933123


Your bag is an authentic MK
Fulton large shoulder tote made in 2016 for the sanctioned MK outlet stores.


----------



## susan49

cdtracing said:


> Your bag is an authentic MK
> Fulton large shoulder tote made in 2016 for the sanctioned MK outlet stores.


Thanks so much for your quick response!  I’d never seen a two handled Fulton that looked quite like this one, so I didn‘t consider that.  Glad to hear it isn’t fake, not so glad to hear it’s an outlet bag.  Marshall’s had it on the red lined, 50% off clearance rack for about what an outlet bag goes for anyway.  Guess Marshall’s got one over on me.  But that’s ok, I’m very happy with the quality.  It’s nicer than my Coach bags (not outlet), so I still consider it a great purchase.  Thanks again!


----------



## wendasa

Hello,  I'm sorry.  I'm not sure how the site and the threads work.  There is a link to this page for Michael Kors bags, but I'm not sure how to post my own question.....?  All I can do is reply to a previous post.  Is this page still active??  Here's my post from another page:

Hello! I haven't been on in several years when I was an avid eBay shopper. I hope I'm in the right place and doing the right thing. Would you please let me know if this bag is authentic? I purchased it from the Goodwill. Please let me know if there is any additional information I need to provide. Thanks!









						Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag - shopgoodwill.com
					

Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag  Brand / Details: Michael Kors Country of Make:See photo Color:Multi, Snakeskin Material: n/a Measurements (inches):-  Length: 16.5 Width:9 Height:14 Strap Drop:9  Condition:Good used, really cute!    SEE PHOTOS...




					www.shopgoodwill.com


----------



## cdtracing

wendasa said:


> Hello,  I'm sorry.  I'm not sure how the site and the threads work.  There is a link to this page for Michael Kors bags, but I'm not sure how to post my own question.....?  All I can do is reply to a previous post.  Is this page still active??  Here's my post from another page:
> 
> Hello! I haven't been on in several years when I was an avid eBay shopper. I hope I'm in the right place and doing the right thing. Would you please let me know if this bag is authentic? I purchased it from the Goodwill. Please let me know if there is any additional information I need to provide. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag - shopgoodwill.com
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag Michael Kors Women's Snakeskin Tote Bag  Brand / Details: Michael Kors Country of Make:See photo Color:Multi, Snakeskin Material: n/a Measurements (inches):-  Length: 16.5 Width:9 Height:14 Strap Drop:9  Condition:Good used, really cute!    SEE PHOTOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopgoodwill.com


Yes, this thread is still active.  The bag is authentic & made in 2011.


----------



## wendasa

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this thread is still active.  The bag is authentic & made in 2011.




Thank you!!  Yea!!  I found the right place!  I was confused because the first post I saw was from 2015.  LOL  I'm going to start buying more bags and I'm glad that I remembered this website.  You guys are awesome, as usual!


----------



## CortneyK3

OK0973628 or OKPTA1519426
Purchased on Poshmark
I took pics
Unknown history

There is not a tag inside, no country tag. The id numbers I found on the snap. Very unsure of this bag, very cute but has many different qualities than my other bags. Hoping its just vintage....


----------



## CortneyK3

More pics


----------



## cdtracing

CortneyK3 said:


> More pics


A very inexpensive Fake.


----------



## CortneyK3

cdtracing said:


> A very inexpensive Fake.


Thank you, I thought so. It doesn't look like any of my authentic ones and when I saw glue inside and no tag, I just knew but needed a final say so as I will be returning it. Rules on Poshmark state no selling fakes. Thanks again, I have a few more but I'm pretty sure they are authentic.


----------



## ga_girl_79

Can someone please help with this. I ordered this off Amazon and I am not so sure it’s authentic. The letters on the front of the wallet run together in places. Everything else LOOKS authentic but the tag on the inside says made in Cambodia, the other side has a QR code. I tried to take a good picture of it but it was so hard to open the wallet up! I know this thread is older and I apologize! Can someone please help me?


----------



## cdtracing

ga_girl_79 said:


> Can someone please help with this. I ordered this off Amazon and I am not so sure it’s authentic. The letters on the front of the wallet run together in places. Everything else LOOKS authentic but the tag on the inside says made in Cambodia, the other side has a QR code. I tried to take a good picture of it but it was so hard to open the wallet up! I know this thread is older and I apologize! Can someone please help me?


Authentic.


----------



## ga_girl_79

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!! Just worried me because the letters look connected in places and most of the authentic ones I have seen don’t seem to touch! I appreciate the fast response!!


----------



## miramira99

Hello
I am going to buy a second hand Michael Kors bag and would really appreciate if someone could help me about it being authentic or not .English isn’t my first language sorry for mistakes
Those are the pictures the seller sent me








						Kol Çantası Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Kol Çantası
					

Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Kol Çantası modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %70 indirimli Kol Çantası markaları Dolap.com'da.




					link.dolap.com
				



I am from Turkey not sure if the link works
If there are more pictures needed I can ask the seller
Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

miramira99 said:


> Hello
> I am going to buy a second hand Michael Kors bag and would really appreciate if someone could help me about it being authentic or not .English isn’t my first language sorry for mistakes
> Those are the pictures the seller sent me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kol Çantası Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Kol Çantası
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Kol Çantası modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %70 indirimli Kol Çantası markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.dolap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am from Turkey not sure if the link works
> If there are more pictures needed I can ask the seller
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 4946671
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946677


I will need to see the other side of black made in country tag.


----------



## kayliechr

Looking to make sure this bag is authentic before I purchase it. Thanks for taking time to look at this!


----------



## cdtracing

Will need more pics...a clearer readable pic of the made in country tag, the interior heat stamp, full frontal view of bag, hardware, stitching.


----------



## miramira99

cdtracing said:


> I will need to see the other side of black made in country tag.


Thank you for your reply 
I asked the seller for the tag
I hope you can give me information about the bag and tell me if its authentic
Have a nice day thank you


----------



## kayliechr

Is this bag authentic?

View attachment 4948481


View attachment 4948482


View attachment 4948483


View attachment 4948484


View attachment 4948485


----------



## kayliechr

Is this enough for you to see if this bag authentic?


----------



## kathy1123

Hi, I recently purchased this medium navy blue selma saffiano purse and jet set saffiano travel flap card holder in secondhand. I'm pretty sure the purse is authentic but not sure about the wallet. Neither item has a QR code. Serial code for purse is 30T3GLMM2L. Serial code for wallet 32T4GTVF2L. Could someone please assist? Thank you for all of your help. The first five photos are of the purse. The last 7 are of the wallet.


----------



## cdtracing

kayliechr said:


> Is this enough for you to see if this bag authentic?
> View attachment 4948886
> 
> View attachment 4948882
> View attachment 4948882
> View attachment 4948883
> View attachment 4948884
> View attachment 4948885
> View attachment 4948886


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

miramira99 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> I asked the seller for the tag
> I hope you can give me information about the bag and tell me if its authentic
> Have a nice day thank you
> 
> View attachment 4947619


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

kathy1123 said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this medium navy blue selma saffiano purse and jet set saffiano travel flap card holder in secondhand. I'm pretty sure the purse is authentic but not sure about the wallet. Neither item has a QR code. Serial code for purse is 30T3GLMM2L. Serial code for wallet 32T4GTVF2L. Could someone please assist? Thank you for all of your help. The first five photos are of the purse. The last 7 are of the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4949157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949229


Both are authentic .


----------



## kathy1123

cdtracing said:


> Both are authentic .


Thank you for your help.


----------



## miramira99

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for your help  have a nice day!


----------



## pinkhearts10

Hello,
Would you please authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset signature messenger bag, it was given to me as a Christmas gift? The Michael Kors on the front is not as “shiny” as the hardware on the rest of the bag. Michael Kors is only engraved on the zipper pull, one buckle and on the hanging charm and it’s made in Cambodia. Thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

pinkhearts10 said:


> Hello,
> Would you please authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset signature messenger bag, it was given to me as a Christmas gift? The Michael Kors on the front is not as “shiny” as the hardware on the rest of the bag. Michael Kors is only engraved on the zipper pull, one buckle and on the hanging charm and it’s made in Cambodia. Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 4951081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951100


Authentic.


----------



## pinkhearts10

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Really? Thank you very much.


----------



## miramira99

Hello I wanted to ask if this bag is authentic what’s this bags name and when was this bag released thank you so much I appreciate your help


----------



## cdtracing

miramira99 said:


> Hello I wanted to ask if this bag is authentic what’s this bags name and when was this bag released thank you so much I appreciate your help


It's authentic, made in 2014, Jet Set Travel Tote.


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item: Michael kors mackenzie crossbody bag
Listing number: 5dc4e6a96a7fba20429643eb
Seller: assortedtags
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Mackenzie-crossbody-bag-5dc4e6a96a7fba20429643eb
Comments: I called MK Customer Service. The agent couldnt find anything with the serial number. I have seen other mackenzies. The logo is different on this one. And the interior slip pockets and zip pocket have leather trim. I am confused.


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Item: Michael kors mackenzie crossbody bag
> Listing number: 5dc4e6a96a7fba20429643eb
> Seller: assortedtags
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-Mackenzie-crossbody-bag-5dc4e6a96a7fba20429643eb
> Comments: I called MK Customer Service. The agent couldnt find anything with the serial number. I have seen other mackenzies. The logo is different on this one. And the interior slip pockets and zip pocket have leather trim. I am confused.
> 
> View attachment 4955542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955555


I could only find Asian sites for the serial number & I do not know how reputable these sites are.  This could well be a super fake. Err on the side of caution & pass it by.


----------



## honeydhangzskie

Hi i need your help to authenticate this mk wristlet. Please help ❤️ Thanks


----------



## miramira99

Hello again  I still couldn’t buy any of the bags so here is a new one I wanted to ask if authentic


----------



## honeydhangzskie

I bought this on an online seller and wanted to make sure if this is an authentic mk bag. Thanks for you help


----------



## cdtracing

honeydhangzskie said:


> Hi i need your help to authenticate this mk wristlet. Please help ❤ Thanks


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

miramira99 said:


> Hello again  I still couldn’t buy any of the bags so here is a new one I wanted to ask if authentic


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

honeydhangzskie said:


> I bought this on an online seller and wanted to make sure if this is an authentic mk bag. Thanks for you help


Authentic.


----------



## honeydhangzskie

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much


----------



## honeydhangzskie

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much. Have a great day


----------



## Vaas

Hi!
 I was wondering if anyone could help with a jet set wallet I purchased. I feel like everything is right but I'm concerned about the typing Michael Kors on the outside. The letters are connected instead of being seperate.


----------



## cdtracing

Vaas said:


> Hi!
> I was wondering if anyone could help with a jet set wallet I purchased. I feel like everything is right but I'm concerned about the typing Michael Kors on the outside. The letters are connected instead of being seperate.


I believe this is authentic.


----------



## Silvcrys

Hi, I bought Michael Kors Rhea medium backpack. I'm not sure if it is authentic, could you please help me


----------



## cdtracing

Silvcrys said:


> Hi, I bought Michael Kors Rhea medium backpack. I'm not sure if it is authentic, could you please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960280
> View attachment 4960281
> View attachment 4960282
> View attachment 4960283
> View attachment 4960284
> View attachment 4960285
> View attachment 4960287
> View attachment 4960288
> View attachment 4960289
> View attachment 4960290
> View attachment 4960280
> View attachment 4960281
> View attachment 4960282
> View attachment 4960283
> View attachment 4960284
> View attachment 4960285
> View attachment 4960287
> View attachment 4960288
> View attachment 4960289
> View attachment 4960290


Authentic.


----------



## Silvcrys

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for the help ☺️


----------



## Silvcrys

Hi, Good day to you! I need your help again to authenticate this card case as I bought this recently on an online seller and the letters on the outside is connected.


----------



## cdtracing

Silvcrys said:


> Hi, Good day to you! I need your help again to authenticate this card case as I bought this recently on an online seller and the letters on the outside is connected.


It's authentic.


----------



## Silvcrys

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## pradithadea

..


----------



## pradithadea

Silvcrys said:


> Hi, Good day to you! I need your help again to authenticate this card case as I bought this recently on an online seller and the letters on the outside is connected.



Hi, would you tell me the serial number of your purse? I’m just curious and want to compare with any same item since I fell something off too about the logo


----------



## cdtracing

pradithadea said:


> Hi, would you tell me the serial number of your purse? I’m just curious and want to compare with any same item since I fell something off too about the logo


MK has made some slight changes to logos.


----------



## pradithadea

Yes I notice there’s a difference between previous MK logo with the newest one.

What I mean by the logo is off is that the space between letter is not clearly separated like these picts below. Or perhaps its just because of the production error? Sorry for questioning, I never meant to doubt you though


----------



## cdtracing

I have seen some name logos similar to what you're asking about on the MK website.


pradithadea said:


> Yes I notice there’s a difference between previous MK logo with the newest one.
> 
> What I mean by the logo is off is that the space between letter is not clearly separated like these picts below. Or perhaps its just because of the production error? Sorry for questioning, I never meant to doubt you though
> 
> View attachment 4963328
> View attachment 4963329


----------



## pradithadea

cdtracing said:


> I have seen some name logos similar to what you're asking about on the MK website.



Ok thanks for telling me. It’s just because the counterfeits nowadays are very very good, I’ve seen plenty in my country


----------



## Karin.w




----------



## Karin.w

Hallo, i just bought this MK Bag on ebay around 3 weeks ago. Everything looked alright until i saw this sewing form on top of  the zipper which are not even or kind of bend, and eversince I'm kind of suspicious. Unfortunately when i scanned the barcode inside i couldn't find any result, but when i wrote the code on google, the results came out and it showed up Michael Kors Selma Stud mini and they do look alike.
I do hope you can help me to check whether it's authentic or not. However I really want to be sure, no matter what the result is.
Np : I accidentally separatedly posted the picts above with this message.  Hopefully not too confusing for you


----------



## Karin.w

Karin.w said:


> Hallo, i just bought this MK Bag on ebay around 3 weeks ago. Everything looked alright until i saw this sewing form on top of  the zipper which are not even or kind of bend, and eversince I'm kind of suspicious. Unfortunately when i scanned the barcode inside i couldn't find any result, but when i wrote the code on google, the results came out and it showed up Michael Kors Selma Stud mini and they do look alike.
> I do hope you can help me to check whether it's authentic or not. However I really want to be sure, no matter what the result is.
> Np : I accidentally separatedly posted the picts above with this message.  Hopefully not too confusing for you


----------



## cdtracing

Karin.w said:


> Hallo, i just bought this MK Bag on ebay around 3 weeks ago. Everything looked alright until i saw this sewing form on top of  the zipper which are not even or kind of bend, and eversince I'm kind of suspicious. Unfortunately when i scanned the barcode inside i couldn't find any result, but when i wrote the code on google, the results came out and it showed up Michael Kors Selma Stud mini and they do look alike.
> I do hope you can help me to check whether it's authentic or not. However I really want to be sure, no matter what the result is.
> Np : I accidentally separatedly posted the picts above with this message.  Hopefully not too confusing for you


Authentic.


----------



## Karin.w

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!! Thank you so much! Have a good evening for you!


----------



## Olinda

Please help if this is an authentic mk bag:i want to buy it)


----------



## cdtracing

Olinda said:


> Please help if this is an authentic mk bag:i want to buy it)


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Olinda

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Trank you so much


----------



## HandbagAddict2020

Hi all, 

Please can someone assist in authenticing this Bedford for me? 

Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagAddict2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please can someone assist in authenticing this Bedford for me?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4968045
> View attachment 4968047
> View attachment 4968048
> View attachment 4968056
> View attachment 4968061
> View attachment 4968062
> View attachment 4968063
> View attachment 4968064


Authentic.


----------



## HandbagAddict2020

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



Thank you


----------



## Maddysmom2019

Please help me identify this Michael Kors. I bought it at Ross Dress for Less. 100.00. Here are the picture that should help identify.  Thanks!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Maddysmom2019 said:


> Please help me identify this Michael Kors. I bought it at Ross Dress for Less. 100.00. Here are the picture that should help identify.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968558


Authentic Maddie.


----------



## Maddysmom2019

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Maddie.


Thank you!!!! How fun for my 2and mk!


----------



## Olinda

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Do you know if it's a made for outlet bag or retail?


----------



## cdtracing

Olinda said:


> Do you know if it's a made for outlet bag or retail?


I believe this was made for outlet bag.


----------



## Olinda

Could you please authenticate this Second Hand Michael Kors bag I’m in the process of purchasing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Olinda

cdtracing said:


> I believe this was made for outlet bag.


Thank you, i have already bought it and i like it so much


----------



## cdtracing

Olinda said:


> Could you please authenticate this Second Hand Michael Kors bag I’m in the process of purchasing. Thanks in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## mercerdave

Hi Authenticator, Im looking to find out the style type and number for these 2 MK bags i purchased through an estate sale. I'm pretty positive they are authentic but with just the date code on tag in bag its hard to look up the style for references. These are older vintage bags so dont have the serial number/style tag in the purse. Thank you so much in advance if you can help me out.


----------



## cdtracing

mercerdave said:


> Hi Authenticator, Im looking to find out the style type and number for these 2 MK bags i purchased through an estate sale. I'm pretty positive they are authentic but with just the date code on tag in bag its hard to look up the style for references. These are older vintage bags so dont have the serial number/style tag in the purse. Thank you so much in advance if you can help me out.


I need to see clear pica of the interior of the bags including the stitching at pockeets, heat stamp, made in country tag. Also, any stamped hardware.


----------



## mercerdave

ok here is the black bag hope these pics help, ill send the other pics for the white bag in a few minutes. thanks so much


----------



## mercerdave

here is the pics for the other bag, thanks so much for your help


----------



## cdtracing

mercerdave said:


> ok here is the black bag hope these pics help, ill send the other pics for the white bag in a few minutes. thanks so much


This is a pebble leather Jet Set tote, made in 2012 for the MK Outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

mercerdave said:


> here is the pics for the other bag, thanks so much for your help


I'm not sure of the name of this one. Its a hobo bag made in 2010 & is a boutique bag.


----------



## mercerdave

Thank you for your help I should be able to do some research based on your info and price out accordingly


----------



## zafis1

Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you









						Michael Kors Beck Large Tote Bag Purse With Strap New With Tags  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Michael Kors Beck Large Tote Bag Purse With Strap New With Tags at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cdtracing

zafis1 said:


> Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Beck Large Tote Bag Purse With Strap New With Tags  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Michael Kors Beck Large Tote Bag Purse With Strap New With Tags at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Fake.


----------



## zafis1

T


cdtracing said:


> Fake.


Thank you


----------



## DINM

Hallo, 

Please help me verificate this MK bag. 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

DINM said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Please help me verificate this MK bag.
> Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## monrougeideal

Hi,
Can you authenticate this bag?

Item: Camille md satchel leather black 
Listing number: 38H8CCAS6L
Seller: zalando privé (an Italian online website of multibrand flash-sales)
Link: no more avaible  
The bag arrived without Care card and the logo metal letters on the front side are connected.
Most of all I’m concerned by the fact I’ve never seen a black Camille in saffiano leather with silver hardware. Searching on google, Black Camille is always crafted in pebbled leather.
So I don’t understand if it is real or fake.
Please help me


----------



## cdtracing

monrougeideal said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: Camille md satchel leather black
> Listing number: 38H8CCAS6L
> Seller: zalando privé (an Italian online website of multibrand flash-sales)
> Link: no more avaible
> The bag arrived without Care card and the logo metal letters on the front side are connected.
> Most of all I’m concerned by the fact I’ve never seen a black Camille in saffiano leather with silver hardware. Searching on google, Black Camille is always crafted in pebbled leather.
> So I don’t understand if it is real or fake.
> Please help me
> View attachment 4978379
> View attachment 4978380
> View attachment 4978381
> View attachment 4978382
> View attachment 4978383
> View attachment 4978385
> View attachment 4978386
> View attachment 4978388
> View attachment 4978389
> View attachment 4978390


I believe this is authentic. While I've never seen one in saffiano leather either, sometimes bags can be found in Europe that aren't available in the US.


----------



## alilu

I got these two crossbodies from an Michael kors outlet. Found them very weird and emailed them straight away but they’re closed for the weekend. Can someone please help me? That’s how they were packed, and also they have that word ideal on the zip which is super weird. If I put the bar code into google it shows weird websites I’ll put pictures. It is authentic outlet and I’ve bought them from them online as they do virtual shopping thing so I don’t know what to think.


----------



## cdtracing

alilu said:


> I got these two crossbodies from an Michael kors outlet. Found them very weird and emailed them straight away but they’re closed for the weekend. Can someone please help me? That’s how they were packed, and also they have that word ideal on the zip which is super weird. If I put the bar code into google it shows weird websites I’ll put pictures. It is authentic outlet and I’ve bought them from them online as they do virtual shopping thing so I don’t know what to think.


I need to see clear readable pics of the heat stamps & black made in country tags of both bags.


----------



## alilu

cdtracing said:


> I need to see clear readable pics of the heat stamps & black made in country tags of both bags.



sorry,here they are. With the black one it was extremely hard to reach and take the photo it’s bent weirdly. If it is authentic is there any explanation why it says ‘ideal’ on the zip?


----------



## cdtracing

alilu said:


> sorry,here they are. With the black one it was extremely hard to reach and take the photo it’s bent weirdly. If it is authentic is there any explanation why it says ‘ideal’ on the zip?


The vanilla one is authentic. I still need to be able to read the made in country tad on the black one. Try pulling the lining out to take a clear pic.


----------



## Julia frans

Please help me if this bag real or fake, becoz the serial number tag seems a bit different. Thank you for the help


----------



## cdtracing

Julia frans said:


> Please help me if this bag real or fake, becoz the serial number tag seems a bit different. Thank you for the help



Authentic Rhea backpack.


----------



## moniiquee27

Hi please help me authenticate my new Michael Kors crossbody


----------



## cdtracing

moniiquee27 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate my new Michael Kors crossbody


Authentic.


----------



## Je Rha Lin

Sir/Ma'am, 
Good day. 
I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this bag. I am planning to buy this, but hesitant to do so. 
Seller : Zephyra Online Shop Main (Facebook account) 
Who took pictures : sent to me by the seller. 
Serial number: not provided

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cdtracing

Je Rha Lin said:


> Sir/Ma'am,
> Good day.
> I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this bag. I am planning to buy this, but hesitant to do so.
> Seller : Zephyra Online Shop Main (Facebook account)
> Who took pictures : sent to me by the seller.
> Serial number: not provided
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Could you ask the seller for clear pics of the interior made in country tag? I need to see it.


----------



## Je Rha Lin

cdtracing said:


> Could you ask the seller for clear pics of the interior made in country tag? I need to see it.


Thank you so much for giving time. I am attaching the interior made in country tag.


----------



## cdtracing

Je Rha Lin said:


> Thank you so much for giving time. I am attaching the interior made in country tag.


Authentic MK Hope.


----------



## Je Rha Lin

Thank you so much.


----------



## cha301297

Hi please help me authenticate my MK jetset travel large chain shoulder from outlet


----------



## cdtracing

cha301297 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate my MK jetset travel large chain shoulder from outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018053
> View attachment 5018054
> View attachment 5018062
> View attachment 5018064
> View attachment 5018066
> View attachment 5018068
> View attachment 5018069
> View attachment 5018071


Authentic.


----------



## cha301297

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thankyouuu


----------



## Rubyrose2016

Is this a fake? Please help, I've been googling forever and can't find even a similar one anywhere. Tia


----------



## Rubyrose2016

Not sure if these attached or not


----------



## cdtracing

Rubyrose2016 said:


> Is this a fake? Please help, I've been googling forever and can't find even a similar one anywhere. Tia


It's fake.


----------



## Rubyrose2016

thank u


----------



## Je Rha Lin

Sir/Ma'am,
Good day.
I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this MK continental wallet. It arrived few hours ago. 
Seller : US Cheapest Bags (Facebook account)
Who took pictures : I'm the one who took pictures
Serial number: 192877938613

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cdtracing

Je Rha Lin said:


> Sir/Ma'am,
> Good day.
> I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this MK continental wallet. It arrived few hours ago.
> Seller : US Cheapest Bags (Facebook account)
> Who took pictures : I'm the one who took pictures
> Serial number: 192877938613
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Authentic


----------



## Je Rha Lin

cdtracing said:


> Authentic


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hannylou

Hi

Could I have this eBay listing authenticated please:

Item:  Michael Kors Tan Brown Envelope Fold Clutch / Cross-body / Messenger Bag 
Item No: 124652779694
Seller: hannahprocter
Link:  Michael Kors Tan Brown Envelope Fold Clutch / Cross-body / Messenger Bag | eBay 
Comments: There are no inside labels to have photos of.

Many thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Hannylou said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I have this eBay listing authenticated please:
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors Tan Brown Envelope Fold Clutch / Cross-body / Messenger Bag
> Item No: 124652779694
> Seller: hannahprocter
> Link:  Michael Kors Tan Brown Envelope Fold Clutch / Cross-body / Messenger Bag | eBay
> Comments: There are no inside labels to have photos of.
> 
> Many thanks


Need y
To see interior made in country tag & heat stamp.


----------



## Hannylou

cdtracing said:


> Need y
> To see interior made in country tag & heat stamp.



Hi, there is no heat stamp or interior tag - does that mean it’s fake? Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

@Hannylou, Yes


----------



## Hannylou

cdtracing said:


> @Hannylou, Yes


Thank you


----------



## anyaloren

Hello,
I hope you can help me. I bought a job lot of bags and this one came in it. I have no clue if it is original as Ive never own a designer bag before. Can you please help me?

Item Name (if you know it): no idea


SERIAL NUMBER: does not seem to have any internal label or tag
Link (if available): none
Seller: me (hopefully haha)
Who took the pictures: myself
History of the bag: found in a wholesale lot
Comments: please help


----------



## cdtracing

anyaloren said:


> Hello,
> I hope you can help me. I bought a job lot of bags and this one came in it. I have no clue if it is original as Ive never own a designer bag before. Can you please help me?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): no idea
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: does not seem to have any internal label or tag
> Link (if available): none
> Seller: me (hopefully haha)
> Who took the pictures: myself
> History of the bag: found in a wholesale lot
> Comments: please help


I would like to see a pic of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## anyaloren

Thanks, I finally found a tag. Pic attached


----------



## cdtracing

anyaloren said:


> Thanks, I finally found a tag. Pic attached
> View attachment 5037120


Can you pull it tight so I can see the whole tag?


----------



## anyaloren

Hehe, sorry about that. Here it is


----------



## cdtracing

anyaloren said:


> Hehe, sorry about that. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037166


It's an authentic MK Kellen, made in 2017 for the MK brick & mortar outlet stores.


----------



## anyaloren

Thanks so much  You're a star!


----------



## hollyshook1313

Hi there,
Was needing help with this michael Kors double zip wristlet was bought for me as a gift every thing looks okay other than the letters being close together and somewhat looking attached.


----------



## hollyshook1313

hollyshook1313 said:


> Hi there,
> Was needing help with this michael Kors double zip wristlet was bought for me as a gift every thing looks okay other than the letters being close together and somewhat looking attached.


And sorry one of the pics is one I accidentally uploaded it was a pic I comparing too


----------



## cdtracing

hollyshook1313 said:


> Hi there,
> Was needing help with this michael Kors double zip wristlet was bought for me as a gift every thing looks okay other than the letters being close together and somewhat looking attached.


I need to see the other side of interior black tag.


----------



## hollyshook1313

cdtracing said:


> I need to see the other side of interior black tag.


----------



## hollyshook1313

Is this what you was needing?


----------



## cdtracing

It's authentic.


----------



## hollyshook1313

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


I’m sorry it said no picture?


----------



## cdtracing

hollyshook1313 said:


> I’m sorry it said no picture?


Sorry. The upload of the pics was slow. It's authentic.


----------



## hollyshook1313

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


----------



## hollyshook1313

Awesome  thank you so much. I appreciate your help  like I said everyone was telling me otherwise because of the letters.


----------



## KikoC

Please authenticate this Michael kors I would really appreciate this. I’m at thrift store and I forgot my tape measure.item is missing mk hangtag.


----------



## cdtracing

KikoC said:


> Please authenticate this Michael kors I would really appreciate this. I’m at thrift store and I forgot my tape measure.item is missing mk hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 5038737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038745


Need to see both sides of interior made in country tag.


----------



## hollyshook1313

Hey there,
   Was wondering about this MK purse? Bought it from a friend of a friend?


----------



## cdtracing

hollyshook1313 said:


> Hey there,
> Was wondering about this MK purse? Bought it from a friend of a friend?


Authentic.


----------



## louiseelle

Hi. Could u tell me if my bag is real please?








						Michael kors medium  Messenger RRP£270 Black  | eBay
					

Gold tone hard ware. inside Pocket. contains QR Code and style and manufactory number.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



This is the link i bought it from.
I also ordered another one that hasnt arrived. Can u tell if its real from the listing?








						Genuine Michael Kors Rhea  leather  30S5GEZB1L Backpack in black uk stock sales  | eBay
					

100% authentic. Date code in the stitching. Top Handle: 5.5 cms approx.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## hollyshook1313

Awesome! Thank you so much your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## louiseelle

hollyshook1313 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much your help is greatly appreciated!


How long do they usually take to reply plz x


----------



## hollyshook1313

louiseelle said:


> How long do they usually take to reply plz x


 Hey. They are usually pretty fast mine was longer this last time.


----------



## hollyshook1313

hollyshook1313 said:


> Hey. They are usually pretty fast mine was longer this last time.


They may ask you to show them both sides of black tag ( what they had me to do) just trying to save you some time when they reply


----------



## louiseelle

hollyshook1313 said:


> Hey. They are usually pretty fast mine was longer this last time.


Ive attatched both sides on the bag ive already got but the other one aint here yet .


----------



## louiseelle

hollyshook1313 said:


> They may ask you to show them both sides of black tag ( what they had me to do) just trying to save you some time when they reply


Thank u for replying to me btw. Im new here lol x


----------



## hollyshook1313

louiseelle said:


> Thank u for replying to me btw. Im new here lol x


You're very welcome  I'm also new too this.


----------



## cdtracing

I am the only MK authenticator & I am not on the site 24/7. I'm sorry if this is inconvenient but I do my best to answer as fast as I can.
@louiseelle, the Selma is authentic & the Rhea looks good from the pics so far. I will still need to see the clear pics of the made in country tag to say for sure. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## louiseelle

cdtracing said:


> I am the only MK authenticator & I am not on the site 24/7. I'm sorry if this is inconvenient but I do my best to answer as fast as I can.
> @louiseelle, the Selma is authentic & the Rhea looks good from the pics so far. I will still need to see the clear pics of the made in country tag to say for sure. Thank you for your patience.


Thank u for getting back to me. I really appreciate it. So the selma is real? I was unsure because the lettering on the front of the bag, the ‘i’ sits higher than the ‘m’. Also the michael kors stamp almost looks slightly worn away. Or just not stamped deep enough. Could this be a factory reject or outlet bag. Hence the cheap price. I always wondered how people managed to sell them so inexpensively on ebay.
Also is there a way to see when the bags were made? 
thank u


----------



## cdtracing

louiseelle said:


> Thank u for getting back to me. I really appreciate it. So the selma is real? I was unsure because the lettering on the front of the bag, the ‘i’ sits higher than the ‘m’. Also the michael kors stamp almost looks slightly worn away. Or just not stamped deep enough. Could this be a factory reject or outlet bag. Hence the cheap price. I always wondered how people managed to sell them so inexpensively on ebay.
> Also is there a way to see when the bags were made?
> thank u


I would think that the heat stamp & the lettering may be a matter of quality control.  The Selma was made in 2017.


----------



## Je Rha Lin

Sir/Ma'am,
Good day.
I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this MK 2-way bag I am planning to buy. 
Seller : Zephyra Online Shop Main (Facebook account)
Who took pictures : seller
Link: https://www.facebook.com/zephyraonlineshopmain/


----------



## cdtracing

Je Rha Lin said:


> Sir/Ma'am,
> Good day.
> I would like to ask for your help in authentication of this MK 2-way bag I am planning to buy.
> Seller : Zephyra Online Shop Main (Facebook account)
> Who took pictures : seller
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/zephyraonlineshopmain/


There are not enough pics to evaluate the bag. I need to see clear pics of interior, lining, heat stamp, both sides of made in country tag.


----------



## lauryn_561

Hi! I'm new to this site and was wondering if this MK bag I bought on Mercari was real or not. It was only $32 (used) which I thought was a great deal (was skeptical at first from the price). When looking through the pictures it looked real to me but the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the logo metal emblem. I did a little research into fakes and I think it's real but I would like to be sure with expert help. I'm not sure about the style name, maybe a Jet Set travel tote size large? Looks like it could have been originally sold from TJMaxx. Here are the photos. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

lauryn_561 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this site and was wondering if this MK bag I bought on Mercari was real or not. It was only $32 (used) which I thought was a great deal (was skeptical at first from the price). When looking through the pictures it looked real to me but the only thing that makes me question its authenticity is the logo metal emblem. I did a little research into fakes and I think it's real but I would like to be sure with expert help. I'm not sure about the style name, maybe a Jet Set travel tote size large? Looks like it could have been originally sold from TJMaxx. Here are the photos. Thanks!
> View attachment 5048457
> View attachment 5048458
> View attachment 5048460
> View attachment 5048461
> View attachment 5048468
> View attachment 5048469
> View attachment 5048470
> View attachment 5048471
> View attachment 5048473


Authentic .


----------



## louiseelle

cdtracing said:


> I would think that the heat stamp & the lettering may be a matter of quality control.  The Selma was made in 2017.


My rhea backpack arrived. Just wanted to run it by you if thats ok.


----------



## cdtracing

louiseelle said:


> My rhea backpack arrived. Just wanted to run it by you if thats ok.


It's authentic.


----------



## harleybaglover

Hi All! Can anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Bristol Backpack which I bought from an online reseller few years back. At first I was confident that it is original, but I heard someone got a fake bag from them so now I am curious if this is authentic. Please help me clear things up. Thank you in advanced!


----------



## louiseelle

harleybaglover said:


> Hi All! Can anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Bristol Backpack which I bought from an online reseller few years back. At first I was confident that it is original, but I heard someone got a fake bag from them so now I am curious if this is authentic. Please help me clear things up. Thank you in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 5050535
> View attachment 5050536
> View attachment 5050537
> View attachment 5050538
> View attachment 5050539
> View attachment 5050540
> View attachment 5050541
> View attachment 5050542
> View attachment 5050543
> View attachment 5050544
> View attachment 5050545
> View attachment 5050546


I would bet £100 thats real


----------



## harleybaglover

louiseelle said:


> I would bet £100 thats real


Hi @louiseelle ! I can't be so sure. I tried googling the serial numbers on the tag but different MK bags came out in the result. I don't know if that's a reliable way of checking it. I'm hoping it's authentic, though. I wish you're right. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

harleybaglover said:


> Hi All! Can anyone please help me authenticate this Michael Kors Bristol Backpack which I bought from an online reseller few years back. At first I was confident that it is original, but I heard someone got a fake bag from them so now I am curious if this is authentic. Please help me clear things up. Thank you in advanced!
> 
> View attachment 5050535
> View attachment 5050536
> View attachment 5050537
> View attachment 5050538
> View attachment 5050539
> View attachment 5050540
> View attachment 5050541
> View attachment 5050542
> View attachment 5050543
> View attachment 5050544
> View attachment 5050545
> View attachment 5050546


No worries. It's authentic.


----------



## harleybaglover

cdtracing said:


> No worries. It's authentic.


Thank you so much @cdtracing for your response. What a relief to know it's authentic. I appreciate your help and kindness.


----------



## jeica07

Hi, please help me authenticate my MK bags, I have three MKs bought in different online shops. I've been so curious if these are authentic and here's the chance to know if it were..

Items: MK Mercer Dome and MK Selma Croc Leather
I dont know where to find the serial..
I bought the items online
I took the pictures
That's all, thank you for helping.
Here are the pics:

MK Mercer Dome:
















MK Selma Croc Leather, I think the sling was replaced because the hardware is gold


----------



## jeica07

(Continuation of my first message)





And this MK Jetset Crossbody













Thank you so much and apologies for sending two messages, thank you..


----------



## cdtracing

jeica07 said:


> (Continuation of my first message)
> View attachment 5052819
> 
> View attachment 5052820
> 
> 
> And this MK Jetset Crossbody
> View attachment 5052822
> 
> View attachment 5052823
> 
> View attachment 5052825
> 
> View attachment 5052826
> 
> View attachment 5052827
> 
> View attachment 5052829
> 
> 
> Thank you so much and apologies for sending two messages, thank you..


All 3 are authentic.


----------



## jeica07

cdtracing said:


> All 3 are authentic.



That's a relief! Thank you so so much! Is the Selma sling been replaced? Its strap is gold but the hardwares of the bag are silver..


----------



## cdtracing

jeica07 said:


> That's a relief! Thank you so so much! Is the Selma sling been replaced? Its strap is gold but the hardwares of the bag are silver..


Yes, the shoulder strap is a replacement.


----------



## Kitana0808

Good morning can I have an authenticator look at this MK metallic hobo handbag. The zipper pull kinda throws me off a little. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Kitana0808 said:


> Good morning can I have an authenticator look at this MK metallic hobo handbag. The zipper pull kinda throws me off a little. Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## sareci

Dear cdtracing, could you check this MK backpack for me, please?


Item: Cindy Backpack, Luggage colour/GHW
Serial number: 38H8CCPB3L
Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Brand new item, claimed to be imported from NY.
Comments: The letters of Michael Kors logo outside the backpack are connected instead of being seperate. I have noticed, that connected letters is common problem discussed in this thread recently (pages 352, 354, 357, 358, 359) although bags was authentic. I just want to be sure about this particular one, becouse letters in the logo are perfectly separated on all of my others MK bags.


----------



## cdtracing

sareci said:


> Dear cdtracing, could you check this MK backpack for me, please?
> 
> 
> Item: Cindy Backpack, Luggage colour/GHW
> Serial number: 38H8CCPB3L
> Seller: local pre-owned bags web site, link is not avalible.
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Brand new item, claimed to be imported from NY.
> Comments: The letters of Michael Kors logo outside the backpack are connected instead of being seperate. I have noticed, that connected letters is common problem discussed in this thread recently (pages 352, 354, 357, 358, 359) although bags was authentic. I just want to be sure about this particular one, becouse letters in the logo are perfectly separated on all of my others MK bags.


It's authentic.


----------



## sareci

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


So fast reply! Thank you very much Cdtracing, you are great.


----------



## Kitana0808

Does rhis MK bag look ok...those zippers always have me second guessing. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Kitana0808 said:


> Does rhis MK bag look ok...those zippers always have me second guessing. Thanks


Yes, it's fine.  Older bag made in 2010.


----------



## omc

Hello, please let me know if this model is original? thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

omc said:


> Hello, please let me know if this model is original? thank you in advance


It's authentic.


----------



## omc

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


.

and I know how do you on your own?


----------



## cdtracing

omc said:


> .
> 
> and I know how do you on your own?


I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## omc

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.



how do you find the bag original? are you sure?


----------



## cdtracing

Authenticators do not reveal what reveals a bag as authentic since counterfeiters read these kind of sites.


----------



## omc

cdtracing said:


> Authenticators do not reveal what reveals a bag as authentic since counterfeiters read these kind of sites.



Ok thank you for help !!)❤️


----------



## bubbleboo0101

Dear cdtracing, please help me check this bag. This is my first MK and i bought this for gift to my mom.

    Item: Teagen Large Long Drop Satchel / BROWN

Serial number: 35S0GXZS7B
Seller: local online shop on instagram (link unavailable)
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Brand new item, claimed to be imported from MK Outlet USA
Comments: i bought this bag from a local online shop on instagram. theyre claimed this bag was original and they got this bag from usa outlet. but i found this little defect on side lining stich of this bag (i put the picture and circle it on red) from what i know teagen is from boutique, is that possible that mk would be having this kind of quality? Or this is normal because it was selled on outlet and having a little defect so this bag having such a cheaper price? i doubted this bag were authentic. Please check this bag. Thankyou  so much have a great day!❤


----------



## bubbleboo0101

another pics.
P.s: im new here, thankyou for u guys help☺️


----------



## cdtracing

bubbleboo0101 said:


> Dear cdtracing, please help me check this bag. This is my first MK and i bought this for gift to my mom.
> 
> Item: Teagen Large Long Drop Satchel / BROWN
> 
> Serial number: 35S0GXZS7B
> Seller: local online shop on instagram (link unavailable)
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Brand new item, claimed to be imported from MK Outlet USA
> Comments: i bought this bag from a local online shop on instagram. theyre claimed this bag was original and they got this bag from usa outlet. but i found this little defect on side lining stich of this bag (i put the picture and circle it on red) from what i know teagen is from boutique, is that possible that mk would be having this kind of quality? Or this is normal because it was selled on outlet and having a little defect so this bag having such a cheaper price? i doubted this bag were authentic. Please check this bag. Thankyou  so much have a great day!❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067962
> View attachment 5067963
> View attachment 5067966
> View attachment 5067967
> View attachment 5067969
> View attachment 5067970
> View attachment 5067975
> View attachment 5067976
> View attachment 5067981
> View attachment 5067982
> View attachment 5067986
> View attachment 5067988


It's authentic. I think the poor stitching is a quality control issue.


----------



## bubbleboo0101

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. I think the poor stitching is a quality control issue.



ah im glad to hear that, this is my first mk and i got this type of bag, im just surprised a big brand as mk having this kind of qc

thankyou so much for help!❤️


----------



## bankermtg

Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag.  Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Item:  Michael Kors Charm Tassel convertible hobo
Listing Number    N/A
Seller/Site   Goodwill stores of Wisconsin
Link    N/A
Comments  I purchased this bag in August of 2019 at the Goodwill store. It is missing its crossbody strap.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077466
> View attachment 5077467
> View attachment 5077468
> View attachment 5077469
> 
> 
> Item:  Michael Kors Charm Tassel convertible hobo
> Listing Number    N/A
> Seller/Site   Goodwill stores of Wisconsin
> Link    N/A
> Comments  I purchased this bag in August of 2019 at the Goodwill store. It is missing its crossbody strap.


It's authentic & looks to be in great shape.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic & looks to be in great shape.


Thank you. That was fast. Have a great evening.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hello everyone! I'm entirely new here so I hope you'd forgive any unprofessionalism on my part. Could you please authenticate this Michael Kors Riley Medium? I got it from Ebay and I don't really have a listing or serial number and manufacturing date for it, the bag's condition is worn and there are scuffings in corners and white dust I think on a few places, and the thread is coming off in some places too. I have tried to take detailed shots but if you need any more pics, do let me know. Also, here is the link to the Ebay auction for the Riley. 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203296136534#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi! Me again. Posting a few more pics that couldn't send last time.


----------



## cdtracing

DiorOrDie said:


> Hi! Me again. Posting a few more pics that couldn't send last time.


It's authentic.


----------



## DiorOrDie

Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsTackett

Item Name (if you know it):
?

SERIAL NUMBER: ?
Link (if available): N/A
Seller: Local thrift store 
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: Purchased a few weeks ago at a local thrift store
Comments: Wondering if anyone knows the name/style/color name/or any other important info! Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

MrsTackett said:


> Item Name (if you know it):
> ?
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: ?
> Link (if available): N/A
> Seller: Local thrift store
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: Purchased a few weeks ago at a local thrift store
> Comments: Wondering if anyone knows the name/style/color name/or any other important info! Thank you!


It's authentic, made for Michael Kors brick & mortar outlet stores, made in 2010, & I think this is an early crossbody.


----------



## ArtemisRed

Hello! I bought a small handful of MK wallets from a thrift store and would like some assistance with authenticity, as I have no idea! So I’ll likely post a few today, if that’s ok! 

1st Wallet:

No white number tag, but does have a white tag (in addition to the country/date tab) stating that the calf hair was composed in New Zealand 
Country/Date tab: Made in Vietnam
AV 1306
Animal print exterior (textured like real calf hair) / Black Lining


----------



## ArtemisRed

2nd Wallet:
Patent Woven Leather Material
No date info, only a Made in China tab


----------



## ArtemisRed

3rd Wallet:

Light Brown with Buckle
No white tag
Made in China, AQ 1104


----------



## ArtemisRed

4th Wallet:
Dark Brown with 3 strap Buckle
Date/country tab: Vietnam, AV 1010


----------



## ArtemisRed

5th Wallet

White/Gold
Made in China / AQ 1101
Doesn’t have metal zipper teeth, so I’m not sure if that automatically means it’s fake?


----------



## ArtemisRed

6th Wallet (I really do appreciate your taking time to look at these!!)

Black Leather with Gold
Made in China / E-1206


----------



## ArtemisRed

7th Wallet

black / silver
Made In China / E-1312
Serial tag: 32T3STVE3L


----------



## ArtemisRed

I appreciate any help you can provide, thank you for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello! I bought a small handful of MK wallets from a thrift store and would like some assistance with authenticity, as I have no idea! So I’ll likely post a few today, if that’s ok!
> 
> 1st Wallet:
> 
> No white number tag, but does have a white tag (in addition to the country/date tab) stating that the calf hair was composed in New Zealand
> Country/Date tab: Made in Vietnam
> AV 1306
> Animal print exterior (textured like real calf hair) / Black Lining


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 2nd Wallet:
> Patent Woven Leather Material
> No date info, only a Made in China tab


Authentic older wallet from outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 3rd Wallet:
> 
> Light Brown with Buckle
> No white tag
> Made in China, AQ 1104


Authentic older boutique wallet.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 4th Wallet:
> Dark Brown with 3 strap Buckle
> Date/country tab: Vietnam, AV 1010


Authentic older wallet from the outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 5th Wallet
> 
> White/Gold
> Made in China / AQ 1101
> Doesn’t have metal zipper teeth, so I’m not sure if that automatically means it’s fake?


Authentic from the outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 6th Wallet (I really do appreciate your taking time to look at these!!)
> 
> Black Leather with Gold
> Made in China / E-1206


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> 7th Wallet
> 
> black / silver
> Made In China / E-1312
> Serial tag: 32T3STVE3L


Authentic saffiano jet set wallet.


----------



## ArtemisRed

cdtracing said:


> Authentic saffiano jet set wallet.


Thank you so much!!! I’m so happy to have found this forum! Have a great day!


----------



## ArtemisRed

Hello! I have a few purses if you don’t mind taking a look!

Purse #1
Made in Vietnam
C-0911
Thrift store purchase


----------



## ArtemisRed

Purse #2
Made in Philippines
PP-1508
38H5XHUS3Q
Thrift Store Pick Up


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello! I have a few purses if you don’t mind taking a look!
> 
> Purse #1
> Made in Vietnam
> C-0911
> Thrift store purchase


Authentic older MK signature made for factory outlet.


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> Purse #2
> Made in Philippines
> PP-1508
> 38H5XHUS3Q
> Thrift Store Pick Up


Authentic MK signature satchel.


----------



## ArtemisRed

Awesome, Thank you!! One more request, if that’s ok!

Made In China
I-1211
Thrift Purchase


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> Awesome, Thank you!! One more request, if that’s ok!
> 
> Made In China
> I-1211
> Thrift Purchase


Also authentic.


----------



## ArtemisRed

Thank you!


----------



## Dunnowtd

Hello, I bought this Michael Kors Aspen Clutch wallet wristlet  from a local online seller and I would be grateful if you can tell if this is an authentic MK wristlet or not.


----------



## cdtracing

Dunnowtd said:


> Hello, I bought this Michael Kors Aspen Clutch wallet wristlet  from a local online seller and I would be grateful if you can tell if this is an authentic MK wristlet or not.


I'm not familiar with this particular series but I believe it is authentic.


----------



## Dunnowtd

cdtracing said:


> I'm not familiar with this particular series but I believe it is authentic.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dunnowtd

I have 1 concern regarding the qr code of mk. I can't seem to scan it. If i can't scan the code, does it mean the product is fake or is there a special way to scan it?


----------



## cdtracing

Some scans don't work.


----------



## hbay

I bought this Michael Kors bag at marshalls for my bday and was wondering if they told the truth when they said it was real.
Seller: Marshalls
Item number: 38H9GTVT3B
Name of bag: Jet set travel powder blush.
Made in: Indonesia


----------



## cdtracing

hbay said:


> I bought this Michael Kors bag at marshalls for my bday and was wondering if they told the truth when they said it was real.
> 
> View attachment 5092791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092801


Yes. It's authentic. Enjoy your birthday.


----------



## jure4ever

i just recently bought this MK Fulton Sport Small Duffle Satchel in black.

May I ask for your help to have this authenticated as I understand this bag was made in 2019? I got this just 2 days ago and it’s brand new.

Serial No.: 1 93599 46010 9
Link (if available): n/a
Seller: a friend
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: brand new from US outlet store
Comments: as above
Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdtracing

jure4ever said:


> i just recently bought this MK Fulton Sport Small Duffle Satchel in black.
> 
> May I ask for your help to have this authenticated as I understand this bag was made in 2019? I got this just 2 days ago and it’s brand new.
> 
> Serial No.: 1 93599 46010 9
> Link (if available): n/a
> Seller: a friend
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: brand new from US outlet store
> Comments: as above
> Thank you in advance.


It's  authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

*PLEASE NOTE....FYI....*

I will be out of town this weekend for a much needed break. There is no cell service or internet where I will be staying. Anyone wishing to have a bag authenticated will have to wait til Tuesday when I return. Thank you for your patience & understanding.


----------



## jure4ever

cdtracing said:


> It's  authentic.


thank you so much for promptly responding, @cdtracing 
enjoy ur break! have a great weekend! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cnd1010

A friend gave me this bag she doesn’t use anymore. She got it at a thrift store.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Could someone tell me if it’s authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

cnd1010 said:


> A friend gave me this bag she doesn’t use anymore. She got it at a thrift store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098039
> View attachment 5098040
> View attachment 5098041
> View attachment 5098042
> View attachment 5098043
> View attachment 5098044
> View attachment 5098045
> View attachment 5098046
> View attachment 5098047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if it’s authentic?


It's authentic.


----------



## cnd1010

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## yuki1107

Hi TPF. I recently purchased this bag as gift for myself from The Lifestyle Store here in the Philippines. Just wondering if it's authentic.

Seller: The Lifestyle Store
Link: Not available. It was offered as a replacement for the bag I returned
Model: Hendrix Messenger
Serial No: 30F0G1HM2B
Made in Bangladesh


----------



## cdtracing

yuki1107 said:


> Hi TPF. I recently purchased this bag as gift for myself from The Lifestyle Store here in the Philippines. Just wondering if it's authentic.
> 
> Seller: The Lifestyle Store
> Link: Not available. It was offered as a replacement for the bag I returned
> Model: Hendrix Messenger
> Serial No: 30F0G1HM2B
> Made in Bangladesh
> 
> View attachment 5106067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106069
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106084


I believe this is an authentic Hendrix messenger.


----------



## yuki1107

cdtracing said:


> I believe this is an authentic Hendrix messenger.


Thank you so much for the prompt response!


----------



## willemijne

SERIAL NUMBER: 30H7SV6T8L
Link (if available): No link available
Seller: Pre-owned 
Who took the pictures: Me myself
History of the bag: Bought it secondhand
Comments:
I’m so curious! Already puchased the bag and still in doubt if it’s the real thing. Aspecially because of the little feet without logo and the lack of heatstamp.. 

Thanks in advance for getting back to me with comments


----------



## cdtracing

willemijne said:


> View attachment 5118085
> View attachment 5118086
> View attachment 5118088
> View attachment 5118110
> View attachment 5118091
> View attachment 5118092
> View attachment 5118094
> View attachment 5118111
> View attachment 5118096
> View attachment 5118099
> View attachment 5118103
> View attachment 5118108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30H7SV6T8L
> Link (if available): No link available
> Seller: Pre-owned
> Who took the pictures: Me myself
> History of the bag: Bought it secondhand
> Comments:
> I’m so curious! Already puchased the bag and still in doubt if it’s the real thing. Aspecially because of the little feet without logo and the lack of heatstamp..
> 
> Thanks in advance for getting back to me with comments


It's authentic.


----------



## willemijne

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## bambi1313

Hey! 
this was a gift, between the golden „Michael Kors“- letters at the front are small connections.. (red markings)

AB-2003 T20
Made in Cambodia


----------



## cdtracing

bambi1313 said:


> Hey!
> this was a gift, between the golden „Michael Kors“- letters at the front are small connections.. (red markings)
> 
> AB-2003 T20
> Made in Cambodia


I believe this is authentic. I have seen this lettering on some bags on the MK website.


----------



## Hannylou

Hi

Could I have the following bag authenticated please:

Title:  BNWT Michael Kors Leather Small Camera Crossbody Convertible Belt Bag - Brown 
Listing ID: 324692959587
Seller ID:  lokuna29_123
Link:  BNWT Michael Kors Leather Small Camera Crossbody Convertible Belt Bag - Brown | eBay 

Many thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Hannylou said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I have the following bag authenticated please:
> 
> Title:  BNWT Michael Kors Leather Small Camera Crossbody Convertible Belt Bag - Brown
> Listing ID: 324692959587
> Seller ID:  lokuna29_123
> Link:  BNWT Michael Kors Leather Small Camera Crossbody Convertible Belt Bag - Brown | eBay
> 
> Many thanks


I need to see clear pics of interior, heat stamp, & made in country tag.


----------



## Hannylou

cdtracing said:


> I need to see clear pics of interior, heat stamp, & made in country tag.



Hi,
The seller has provided these photos - are they good enough? Thanks for your help


----------



## cdtracing

Hannylou said:


> Hi,
> The seller has provided these photos - are they good enough? Thanks for your help


It's authentic.


----------



## zeyx

Hi there, I recently bought a Michael Kors Selma medium cross body bag from a seller on depop. I was told the bag is authentic but can't be sure because there is no tag with a serial number inside. Does this mean it is not authentic? I took these photos and can take more if needed, would really appreciate it if you could help me out.


----------



## zeyx

zeyx said:


> Hi there, I recently bought a Michael Kors Selma medium cross body bag from a seller on depop. I was told the bag is authentic but can't be sure because there is no tag with a serial number inside. Does this mean it is not authentic? I took these photos and can take more if needed, would really appreciate it if you could help me out.



sorry just realised that there is a format now but unfortunately I do not have much information 

SERIAL NUMBER: do not know 
Seller: individual, second hand 
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag:has been used by someone else 
Comments: The hardware and the leather seem real and the stitching inside is great but there is no tag. 
thank you


----------



## cdtracing

zeyx said:


> Hi there, I recently bought a Michael Kors Selma medium cross body bag from a seller on depop. I was told the bag is authentic but can't be sure because there is no tag with a serial number inside. Does this mean it is not authentic? I took these photos and can take more if needed, would really appreciate it if you could help me out.


Without the interior tag, I cannot verity authenticity. Can you pull the lining out to check for the tag. Also check any interior pockets.


----------



## zeyx

cdtracing said:


> Without the interior tag, I cannot verity authenticity. Can you pull the lining out to check for the tag. Also check any interior pockets.


hi, thanks for the reply. I've looked everywhere, unfortunately, there is no tag, guessing it's a good fake?


----------



## cdtracing

I would have to say so. Sorry.


----------



## zeyx

cdtracing said:


> I would have to say so. Sorry.


thank you for your help!


----------



## clairebee13

Hi! 
I would like the following bag authenticated, unfortunately I don’t know what model it is so if someone could tell me that also!
Only things making me question are the side seams and also the zipper head has “ideal” or something stamped in which I’ve tried to capture. 
it came in a Michael Kors paper bag and with care card, described as new only used once which I would believe.
Thank you! 
sorry if this request is incorrect I am new to the forum and designer bags.


----------



## cdtracing

clairebee13 said:


> Hi!
> I would like the following bag authenticated, unfortunately I don’t know what model it is so if someone could tell me that also!
> Only things making me question are the side seams and also the zipper head has “ideal” or something stamped in which I’ve tried to capture.
> it came in a Michael Kors paper bag and with care card, described as new only used once which I would believe.
> Thank you!
> sorry if this request is incorrect I am new to the forum and designer bags.


 Yes, it's an authentic Emilia satchel.


----------



## Northernbag

Hello,
I am new to Purse Forum and Michael Kors bag. I recently bought this bag from Vinted. Would you please let me know if you think it's authentic.

SERIAL NUMBER: 30T4GTVT61 Made in China E-1403
Model MK Jet Set Tote in Checkerboard?
Pictures taken by me
Recently purchased online
It feels weighty and seems well finished e.g. stitching, metal zip, gold hardware, quality lining, but given I am not familiar with MK and I can't find many details about this bag I would like an expert view!
Any info gratefully received. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Northernbag said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Purse Forum and Michael Kors bag. I recently bought this bag from Vinted. Would you please let me know if you think it's authentic.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30T4GTVT61 Made in China E-1403
> Model MK Jet Set Tote in Checkerboard?
> Pictures taken by me
> Recently purchased online
> It feels weighty and seems well finished e.g. stitching, metal zip, gold hardware, quality lining, but given I am not familiar with MK and I can't find many details about this bag I would like an expert view!
> Any info gratefully received. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150096
> View attachment 5150097
> View attachment 5150096
> View attachment 5150098
> View attachment 5150099
> View attachment 5150100
> View attachment 5150101
> View attachment 5150102


Authentic.


----------



## Northernbag

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Many thanks for such a swift response. Great to hear that it's authentic


----------



## ArtemisRed

Hello, I’d like help authenticating this wallet please!
Pink Jet Set Continental Wallet Pebbled Leather (I think)
32S5STVE9L
NB-1903
Made in Bangladesh
Pictures taken by me


----------



## cdtracing

ArtemisRed said:


> Hello, I’d like help authenticating this wallet please!
> Pink Jet Set Continental Wallet Pebbled Leather (I think)
> 32S5STVE9L
> NB-1903
> Made in Bangladesh
> Pictures taken by me


Authentic.


----------



## ArtemisRed

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.



thank you!


----------



## kevin632595

Hi, 

Just checking if this is authentic, because it looks really fake to me.
And sorry I have only three pictures, because the seller has not replied me yet.

Many thanks, 
Iris


----------



## cdtracing

kevin632595 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checking if this is authentic, because it looks really fake to me.
> And sorry I have only three pictures, because the seller has not replied me yet.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Iris


Fake, fake, fake.


----------



## Gilly P

Could you tell me please if this bag us authentic given to me by an old friend,  Thank you in advance new to this.


----------



## cdtracing

Gilly P said:


> Could you tell me please if this bag us authentic given to me by an old friend,  Thank you in advance new to this.


Authentic.


----------



## Gilly P

Thank you so much very pleased thought it was.


----------



## kevin632595

Hey cdtracing, 

How are you? Good to see you again, can you help me to check this bag?
Many thanks 

Name: Michael Kors Large Emmy Signature Backpack
Made in Indonesia 

The thing worries me is that the tag has no price on it.


----------



## cdtracing

kevin632595 said:


> Hey cdtracing,
> 
> How are you? Good to see you again, can you help me to check this bag?
> Many thanks
> 
> Name: Michael Kors Large Emmy Signature Backpack
> Made in Indonesia
> 
> The thing worries me is that the tag has no price on it.


I'm fine. Thank you for asking. How are you?
Good news...it's authentic.


----------



## Kitana0808

Hello can some help me authentic these MK bags. The purple leather feels weird to me (not as soft as Im used to) so Im definitely not sure about that one. The black and gold have much softer leather. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kitana0808

Here are the blach handbag pics...I couldn't fit them all into one post. Thanks again


----------



## cdtracing

Kitana0808 said:


> Hello can some help me authentic these MK bags. The purple leather feels weird to me (not as soft as Im used to) so Im definitely not sure about that one. The black and gold have much softer leather. Thank you in advance!


Both are authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

Kitana0808 said:


> Here are the blach handbag pics...I couldn't fit them all into one post. Thanks again


This one is also authentic.


----------



## dottie_lamond

Hi, I bought this beautiful bag and it has Rose Gold hardware. However I am having a hell of a time finding it anywhere mentioned on the internet...

Made in Indonesia di-2002 t20
35t0rtvt9l
648

Can anyone help me on this? Even just a place to go validate it even...

very similar to this, but rose gold hardware.








						MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Leather Tote
					

Get free shipping and returns on MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Leather Tote at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury MICHAEL Michael Kors Totes and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## cdtracing

dottie_lamond said:


> Hi, I bought this beautiful bag and it has Rose Gold hardware. However I am having a hell of a time finding it anywhere mentioned on the internet...
> 
> Made in Indonesia di-2002 t20
> 35t0rtvt9l
> 648
> 
> Can anyone help me on this? Even just a place to go validate it even...
> 
> very similar to this, but rose gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Leather Tote
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Leather Tote at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury MICHAEL Michael Kors Totes and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


The picture in the link is authentic. Is this the one you bought?  I need to see pictures of the actual bag.


----------



## dottie_lamond




----------



## cdtracing

dottie_lamond said:


> View attachment 5170436
> View attachment 5170437


Authentic.


----------



## beldandy

Hi there..
I'm new members.
could you please check for this MK purse & backpack?
I felt like it might be fake because the Michael Kors alpahabet plating is somehow joined together.
I bought the backpack at Zalora while the purse was bought with personal shopper.

The purse have been bought bought a year ago


----------



## cdtracing

beldandy said:


> Hi there..
> I'm new members.
> could you please check for this MK purse & backpack?
> I felt like it might be fake because the Michael Kors alpahabet plating is somehow joined together.
> I bought the backpack at Zalora while the purse was bought with personal shopper.
> 
> The purse have been bought bought a year ago
> 
> View attachment 5175225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175239


Both are authentic.


----------



## beldandy

cdtracing said:


> Both are authentic.


TQ very much! You really made my day


----------



## R19KLC

Help please. 
Trying to authenticate this purse. It is the jet set logo stripe continental wristlet. 
I will attach the ebay link and the seller has sent me a further 5 pictures. To me, everything checks out, there is even a receipt however they are saying there is no label inside the wallet.. I assumed all items would have a label? I will attach the link for the item if I can and can add the additional pictures if required. I have tried to research it as much as I can. The lining seems to check out it is the chain print with text throughout. I found it on MK EU online however when I type in the style number from the box it brings up this purse but not in the vanilla colour. EBay item number 165069266305


----------



## cdtracing

R19KLC said:


> Help please.
> Trying to authenticate this purse. It is the jet set logo stripe continental wristlet.
> I will attach the ebay link and the seller has sent me a further 5 pictures. To me, everything checks out, there is even a receipt however they are saying there is no label inside the wallet.. I assumed all items would have a label? I will attach the link for the item if I can and can add the additional pictures if required. I have tried to research it as much as I can. The lining seems to check out it is the chain print with text throughout. I found it on MK EU online however when I type in the style number from the box it brings up this purse but not in the vanilla colour. EBay item number 165069266305


I believe this to be authentic.


----------



## R19KLC

cdtracing said:


> I believe this to be authentic.



Thank you very much! Should I be concerned that she can't find a label on the inside? That's the only thing throwing me off.


----------



## cdtracing

R19KLC said:


> Thank you very much! Should I be concerned that she can't find a label on the inside? That's the only thing throwing me off.


No. It's very hard to find the tag in wallets as they are well hidden often in a tiny crevasse or pocket.


----------



## RosyJazz1

Hi there!
Please help me to identify/authenticate this MK bag. I did buy it. Have not received it yet. Photos are taken from the listing where there are additional photos. Thanks!!!

Item: Michael Kors Purse
Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
Seller: aneitalewis
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
Comments: photos from the listing. there are a few more photos in the listing.


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Hi there!
> Please help me to identify/authenticate this MK bag. I did buy it. Have not received it yet. Photos are taken from the listing where there are additional photos. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Michael Kors Purse
> Listing number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
> Seller: aneitalewis
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-kors-purse-5edd4707074d2409bfa8a1a0
> Comments: photos from the listing. there are a few more photos in the listing.
> 
> View attachment 5196701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196703


It's authentic.


----------



## happyshopping28

Hi can someone please authenticate this Michael Kors purse.  I purchased it from an individual and I have researched and believe it is a Riley patchwork satchel and that this may have been an outlet bag?  I took the pictures myself. I am not familiar with the feel of Saffiano leather so I was hoping someone could make sure it is authentic.  Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

happyshopping28 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this Michael Kors purse.  I purchased it from an individual and I have researched and believe it is a Riley patchwork satchel and that this may have been an outlet bag?  I took the pictures myself. I am not familiar with the feel of Saffiano leather so I was hoping someone could make sure it is authentic.  Thank you.


It' an authentic Riley & it is from the outlet.


----------



## happyshopping28

cdtracing said:


> It' an authentic Riley & it is from the outlet.


Thank you so much.


----------



## amersp

Hi! I’d like help with authentication of this bag please. I appreciate your help.

Serial Number: BA1710 H17
Seller: Purchased on FB Marketplace
Photos taken by: Me and the Seller
History of the bag: Unknown
Comments: I used the rules list when taking more photos. If one is missing it’s because I don’t see what was asked for or it isn’t there. I have more photos but only 12 allowed. So can send more if needed. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

amersp said:


> Hi! I’d like help with authentication of this bag please. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Serial Number: BA1710 H17
> Seller: Purchased on FB Marketplace
> Photos taken by: Me and the Seller
> History of the bag: Unknown
> Comments: I used the rules list when taking more photos. If one is missing it’s because I don’t see what was asked for or it isn’t there. I have more photos but only 12 allowed. So can send more if needed.
> Thanks so much!


It's authentic.


----------



## jesica Strobele

This purse was given to me by my friend after his mother died. She was quite the wealthy woman but I don’t have numbers or serial numbers.  Etc.


----------



## jesica Strobele

I just wondered because the green tags on the zipper do not have the name on it.  And I don’t know what the heated press is?


----------



## cdtracing

jesica Strobele said:


> This purse was given to me by my friend after his mother died. She was quite the wealthy woman but I don’t have numbers or serial numbers.  Etc.


Authentic.


----------



## jesica Strobele

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you.  Is this for me the green Michael Kors?


----------



## cdtracing

jesica Strobele said:


> Thank you.  Is this for me the green Michael Kors?


Yes.


----------



## amersp

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you


----------



## ani1007

Hello, would like to know if she is real. Maybe you can help me! Regards


----------



## cdtracing

ani1007 said:


> Hello, would like to know if she is real. Maybe you can help me! Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205792
> View attachment 5205797
> View attachment 5205798
> View attachment 5205799


It's authentic.


----------



## ani1007

Super thank you! it struck me as strange that the letters are not individually glued on! I'm pleased.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,
Please authenticate the following handbag. Thank you.

Item: Michael Michael Kors Natalie  color is Cinder
Serial #:  30F6ANEM6L  (Hope this is what you need - took pictures of tags inside)
I took the photos
I purchased the bag at my local goodwill.
Size: 9 in L  2 in W  6 in H


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate the following handbag. Thank you.
> 
> Item: Michael Michael Kors Natalie  color is Cinder
> Serial #:  30F6ANEM6L  (Hope this is what you need - took pictures of tags inside)
> I took the photos
> I purchased the bag at my local goodwill.
> Size: 9 in L  2 in W  6 in H


Authentic.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

Hi! I'm new to the site and just started learning about this kind of thing last week..Hope I'm doing this right! Let me know if I'm not.
I purchased a literal Bucket full of purses from a yard sale (50 dollars for the whole bucket!) and found a couple of fakes and a few authentic (I think) but I'm really stuck in the middle on one in particular.  This one set of Beige and green wallet and bag. I'm leaning toward no but it doesn't hurt to ask I guess!
I saw a tag inside the wallet that said     B-0808.


----------



## cdtracing

ThePrizeBox said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site and just started learning about this kind of thing last week..Hope I'm doing this right! Let me know if I'm not.
> I purchased a literal Bucket full of purses from a yard sale (50 dollars for the whole bucket!) and found a couple of fakes and a few authentic (I think) but I'm really stuck in the middle on one in particular.  This one set of Beige and green wallet and bag. I'm leaning toward no but it doesn't hurt to ask I guess!
> I saw a tag inside the wallet that said     B-0808.


Both are authentic & were made for the outlet.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

cdtracing said:


> Both are authentic & were made for the outlet.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lmte246

Hi. Can you please authenticate this thrift store purchase. 
My apologies if format for posting is off and thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
The Serial # 38T4CCNT3Q 
Label: Made In China E 1404
Size: H 10" 19W at top
          Base 11" x 4.5

Again 
Many Thanks
L


----------



## cdtracing

lmte246 said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this thrift store purchase.
> My apologies if format for posting is off and thank you in advance for your time and expertise.
> The Serial # 38T4CCNT3Q
> Label: Made In China E 1404
> Size: H 10" 19W at top
> Base 11" x 4.5
> 
> Again
> Many Thanks
> L


It's authentic & made for the MK outlet.


----------



## pinkhearts10

Hello,
Would you please authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset bag? Michael Kors is only engraved on the zipper pull, and it’s made in Indonesia. Thank you very much.


----------



## cdtracing

pinkhearts10 said:


> Hello,
> Would you please authenticate this Michael Kors Jetset bag? Michael Kors is only engraved on the zipper pull, and it’s made in Indonesia. Thank you very much.


It's authentic.


----------



## pinkhearts10

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## Mei Wan

Hii can anyone help me to check if this bag bought from zalora is authentic or not? Its made in Cambodia, Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Mei Wan said:


> Hii can anyone help me to check if this bag bought from zalora is authentic or not? Its made in Cambodia, Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 5240780
> View attachment 5240781
> View attachment 5240783
> View attachment 5240779
> View attachment 5240789
> View attachment 5240790
> 
> View attachment 5240811
> View attachment 5240812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240788


It's authentic.


----------



## Ogala

Can you help me with this vintage bag


Item: Michael Kors black travel tote
Listing number:
Seller:
Link: https://m.olx.ua/d/uk/obyavlenie/kozhanaya-sumka-brendovaya-IDN8yeY.html
Comments:


----------



## cdtracing

Ogala said:


> Can you help me with this vintage bag
> 
> 
> Item: Michael Kors black travel tote
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link: https://m.olx.ua/d/uk/obyavlenie/kozhanaya-sumka-brendovaya-IDN8yeY.html
> Comments:


Yes, it's an authentic vintage MK.


----------



## Ogala

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's an authentic vintage MK.


Thank you very much


----------



## kristalynn1981

LOVE this bag! However, see my conversation with the seller in the comments & our private conversation I posted a pic of. 
I cannot keep my eyes off this bag but even as cheap as it is I do not want to buy a fake! Please help?!


			https://posh.mk/7VgYrfyZVkb


----------



## cdtracing

kristalynn1981 said:


> LOVE this bag! However, see my conversation with the seller in the comments & our private conversation I posted a pic of.
> I cannot keep my eyes off this bag but even as cheap as it is I do not want to buy a fake! Please help?!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/7VgYrfyZVkb


It's an authentic made for the outlet bag.


----------



## kristalynn1981

Thank you! Do you know anything about it like a style name or number or anything? I could not find one single person that looked even close to it so I would like to know what to tell people if I do buy it and they ask lol


----------



## cdtracing

kristalynn1981 said:


> Thank you! Do you know anything about it like a style name or number or anything? I could not find one single person that looked even close to it so I would like to know what to tell people if I do buy it and they ask lol


I believe that bag was called the Tristan. It was an outlet bag.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

I've been thrifting again! Mama's got a brand new bucket.. of bags. Found a lovely d&b Roxy and this one. Can't decide on authenticity. Tried matching the model number but I'm still iffy.
PS-1808 H18
32H8GP5C3J 
001


----------



## cdtracing

ThePrizeBox said:


> I've been thrifting again! Mama's got a brand new bucket.. of bags. Found a lovely d&b Roxy and this one. Can't decide on authenticity. Tried matching the model number but I'm still iffy.
> PS-1808 H18
> 32H8GP5C3J
> 001


Something is off with this one. I would say this is fake.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

cdtracing said:


> Something is off with this one. I would say this is fake.


Darn! Alright then.  At least the other one ended up being a good one. Can't win em all. ‍♀️ Thank you!


----------



## borolass84

Could someone please tell me if this bag is genuine thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

borolass84 said:


> Could someone please tell me if this bag is genuine thank you in advance


It's authentic.


----------



## borolass84

Thank you much appreciated


----------



## jleic

Hi could someone please help me verify of this is original/authentic michael kors bag?

thank you very kuch Xx


----------



## borolass84

Hi can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic please?  Many thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

jleic said:


> Hi could someone please help me verify of this is original/authentic michael kors bag?
> 
> thank you very kuch Xx


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

borolass84 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic please?  Many thanks in advance


This one is authentic.


----------



## jleic

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for veryfying it. Im happy now


----------



## borolass84

@cdtracing thank you


----------



## borolass84

Good morning.  Could someone please tell me if this purse/wallet is authentic.  Thank you in advance


----------



## cdtracing

borolass84 said:


> Good morning.  Could someone please tell me if this purse/wallet is authentic.  Thank you in advance


Authentic.


----------



## borolass84

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Many thanks


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag for me. I found it at my local Goodwill store. I took the pictures.
The only number I could find in the is AQ1308. I think the bag is called the Portland large shoulder bag. I did not find a date tag. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag for me. I found it at my local Goodwill store. I took the pictures.
> The only number I could find in the is AQ1308. I think the bag is called the Portland large shoulder bag. I did not find a date tag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276645
> View attachment 5276647
> View attachment 5276651
> View attachment 5276652
> View attachment 5276654
> View attachment 5276655
> View attachment 5276659
> View attachment 5276660
> View attachment 5276661
> View attachment 5276662


It's authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you. Have a good evening.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate the following Michael Kors phone bag which I found at my local Goodwill. The photos were taken by me. The bag is a plum patent leather - sorry for the reflections in the pics. The size is 4 in H 6.5 in L 1.5 in deep. I believe the bag is part of the Jet Set Travel line. Thank you for your time.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate the following Michael Kors phone bag which I found at my local Goodwill. The photos were taken by me. The bag is a plum patent leather - sorry for the reflections in the pics. The size is 4 in H 6.5 in L 1.5 in deep. I believe the bag is part of the Jet Set Travel line. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277400
> View attachment 5277401
> View attachment 5277402
> View attachment 5277403
> View attachment 5277404
> View attachment 5277405
> View attachment 5277406
> View attachment 5277407


Yes, it's authentic & in excellent condition.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic & in excellent condition.


Thanks again.


----------



## bankermtg

@cdtracing Happy Holidays. Your assistance with authentications is very much appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> @cdtracing Happy Holidays. Your assistance with authentications is very much appreciated.


I hope you have a wonder Holiday Season as well.


----------



## curlyjac

Just looked at ebags are they all current season? Last years?


----------



## curlyjac

CinthiaZ said:


> Just a quick explanation. Our Michael Kors authenticity thread was not in the list on the TPFs list of contemporary designers for authentications. Some of us authenticators requested they put our thread on that list so people could find us. Many were missing us because we were not on that list. Our administrator Vlad, graciously accommodated us and put us on the list! Thank you Vlad !!
> 
> In order to do that, they had t start a new thread for us and close the old one. We will still be able to view the old one for references and information, but we will now be authenticating on this new thread,.
> 
> I am so glad we are official now and that we have a format to follow. The old thread was getting too cluttered up with too many conversations, making it hard for us to find authenticity questions,
> 
> These rules are the same ones that are on all the other authenticity threads, for other designers,  here on TPF.
> 
> So the good news, is we are now OFFICIAL! And it will be easier for so many more people to find us! Just knowing how many more people we can help is so wonderful! Here is the page we have been added to that is all over this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=243&a=35


Are any Micheal Kors made in China?


----------



## cdtracing

@curlyjac  most bags sold on trusted sites are previous seasons. MK does have factories in China, Italy, Vietnam, Bangladesh just to name a few.


----------



## Vgore

Hello I got this bag and wallet for Christmas can someone tell if it’s real or fake for me. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Vgore said:


> Hello I got this bag and wallet for Christmas can someone tell if it’s real or fake for me. Thanks


Authentic.


----------



## ayene20

hello im new here and to mk bags as well.. i wanna cry when i saw this thread. you just dont know how you are a blessing to us..please help me with these bags to authenticate.. i bought this from someone who claimed authentic but seeing the other bags he sold me was fake i doubt already with each one included in the bulk. pls help authenticate them.. i was reading forums that each metal hardware should have some logo but these dont have. thanks so much for your help


----------



## ayene20

this is another two from him.. other one is im sure fake but this one is i dont know.thanks so much again


----------



## ayene20

those three bags have some uneven stitching on the some of the corners. i read also from forum that sometimes its normal but i dont know. thanks so much for all your help again.


----------



## cdtracing

ayene20 said:


> hello im new here and to mk bags as well.. i wanna cry when i saw this thread. you just dont know how you are a blessing to us..please help me with these bags to authenticate.. i bought this from someone who claimed authentic but seeing the other bags he sold me was fake i doubt already with each one included in the bulk. pls help authenticate them.. i was reading forums that each metal hardware should have some logo but these dont have. thanks so much for your help


This one is authentic.



ayene20 said:


> this is another two from him.. other one is im sure fake but this one is i dont know.thanks so much again


Black bag is fake. Jet Set tote is authentic.



ayene20 said:


> those three bags have some uneven stitching on the some of the corners. i read also from forum that sometimes its normal but i dont know. thanks so much for all your help again.


Some uneven stitching is a problem with quality control of multiple factories in multiple countries .


----------



## ayene20

cdtracing said:


> This one is authentic.
> 
> 
> Black bag is fake. Jet Set tote is authentic.
> 
> 
> Some uneven stitching is a problem with quality control of multiple factories in multiple countries .


wow thanks so much.. at last i got the answer for them.. thank youu so much.. really appreciate everything God bless always


----------



## andral5

Hello ladies, I had a gift card from Christmas, so I got a nice MK “limited edition” as the seller said and I would need your help authenticating it since the little white/transparent tag on the bottom of the bag is missing.

Item Name (if you know it): MK Hippie Hamilton Locking Tote


SERIAL NUMBER: missing (the small tag in the interior)
Link (if available):
Seller: never2oldiz
Who took the pictures: from pshmark
History of the bag: I am attaching a screenshot of the description
Comments: was not able to copy the link from the pshmark app, so I am attaching screenshots from the listing and a few pica taken by me when the bag arrived.
Any comments/feedback are really appreciated, before I accept the order. Thank you in advance!


----------



## andral5

More pics, since not enough room in only one posting. Sorry for too many pics. And thank you for your help!!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Hello ladies, I had a gift card from Christmas, so I got a nice MK “limited edition” as the seller said and I would need your help authenticating it since the little white/transparent tag on the bottom of the bag is missing.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): MK Hippie Hamilton Locking Tote
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: missing (the small tag in the interior)
> Link (if available):
> Seller: never2oldiz
> Who took the pictures: from pshmark
> History of the bag: I am attaching a screenshot of the description
> Comments: was not able to copy the link from the pshmark app, so I am attaching screenshots from the listing and a few pica taken by me when the bag arrived.
> Any comments/feedback are really appreciated, before I accept the order. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315756
> View attachment 5315757
> View attachment 5315758
> View attachment 5315763
> View attachment 5315764


I'm sorry, while everything in the pics looks correct, I cannot authenticate without seeing the interior made in tag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry, while everything in the pics looks correct, I cannot authenticate without seeing the interior made in tag.


That was the first thing I asked about and the seller said she cannot find it so I figured she didn’t know where to look for it. I might return it, if not sure it‘s authentic… 
Thank you, cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> That was the first thing I asked about and the seller said she cannot find it so I figured she didn’t know where to look for it. I might return it, if not sure it‘s authentic…
> Thank you, cdtracing!


Try pulling out the lining. Tag should be on a side seam.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Try pulling out the lining. Tag should be on a side seam.


Oh my, I had to almost take all the lining out and there it was! Very well hidden. I looked for it earlier but not pulling the lining so much out of the bag. Thank you so much!!! So it’s a 2014 model?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Oh my, I had to almost take all the lining out and there it was! Very well hidden. I looked for it earlier but not pulling the lining so much out of the bag. Thank you so much!!! So it’s a 2014 model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315816
> View attachment 5315817


Yes, & it's authentic.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Yes, & it's authentic.


Thank you again! I really like it


----------



## Crematia18

Identification & Authentication request, please and many thanks.
I have too many pictures to attach, will try to provide the last four I have in comment follow-up...

*Item Name (if you know it):* Don't know, would like to know


*SERIAL NUMBER: *AP-1207
*Link (if available): *N/A - Will personally be listing it, if authentic
*Seller: N/A - *Will personally be listing it, if authentic
*Who took the pictures: *Me
*History of the bag: *Thrift shop purchase, no history
*Comments: *Heavy metal charm, brand name on all metal pieces


----------



## Crematia18

Crematia18 said:


> Identification & Authentication request, please and many thanks.
> I have too many pictures to attach, will try to provide the last four I have in comment follow-up...
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):* Don't know, would like to know
> 
> 
> *SERIAL NUMBER: *AP-1207
> *Link (if available): *N/A - Will personally be listing it, if authentic
> *Seller: N/A - *Will personally be listing it, if authentic
> *Who took the pictures: *Me
> *History of the bag: *Thrift shop purchase, no history
> *Comments: *Heavy metal charm, brand name on all metal pieces
> 
> View attachment 5326123
> View attachment 5326124
> View attachment 5326125
> View attachment 5326126
> View attachment 5326127
> 
> View attachment 5326128
> View attachment 5326129
> View attachment 5326130
> View attachment 5326131
> 
> View attachment 5326132
> View attachment 5326133
> View attachment 5326134


Follow Up images I couldn't fit in original request


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic. Jet set tote.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> Authentic. Jet set tote.


Thank you very much for your time, help, and information! Hope you have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## PrussianPursie95

Wow!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate the following Michael Kors handbag which I found in my local Goodwill. All pictures were taken by me. Thank you.

Serial Number:  AP-1604 T16 (?). I included pictures of all tags.
Seller: Goodwill of Southeastern WI
History of the bag: Unknown
Comments: I think the bag is the Michael Kors Fulton Shoulder hobo bag (?)


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate the following Michael Kors handbag which I found in my local Goodwill. All pictures were taken by me. Thank you.
> 
> Serial Number:  AP-1604 T16 (?). I included pictures of all tags.
> Seller: Goodwill of Southeastern WI
> History of the bag: Unknown
> Comments: I think the bag is the Michael Kors Fulton Shoulder hobo bag (?)
> 
> View attachment 5330976
> View attachment 5330977
> View attachment 5330978
> View attachment 5330979
> View attachment 5330980
> View attachment 5330981
> View attachment 5330982
> View attachment 5330983
> View attachment 5330984


Yes, this is an authentic Fulton shoulder satchel.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Yes, this is an authentic Fulton shoulder satchel.


Thank you so much.


----------



## lalacaylor

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


I have a similar bag and was wondering if it's authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

lalacaylor said:


> I have a similar bag and was wondering if it's authentic.


Also authentic.


----------



## Crematia18

Hello, I have this white bag I would like help authenticating / if possible identifying.  Many thanks!

Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown / Please advise?


SERIAL NUMBER: E-1301
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: Thrift shop. Unknown. Has been restored to best of my ability to remove extreme ink damage, cleaned interior/exterior, conditioned, etc for practice. 
Comments: I believe it is authentic after fully utilizing it as a practice session for a full bag cleaning, however I'm still new to MK bag IDing. I assume it is missing a hanging charm?


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Hello, I have this white bag I would like help authenticating / if possible identifying.  Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown / Please advise?
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: E-1301
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: Thrift shop. Unknown. Has been restored to best of my ability to remove extreme ink damage, cleaned interior/exterior, conditioned, etc for practice.
> Comments: I believe it is authentic after fully utilizing it as a practice session for a full bag cleaning, however I'm still new to MK bag IDing. I assume it is missing a hanging charm?
> 
> View attachment 5337281
> View attachment 5337282
> View attachment 5337279
> View attachment 5337280
> View attachment 5337283
> 
> View attachment 5337284
> View attachment 5337285
> View attachment 5337286


This is an authentic Michael Kors. I don't know the name but it's a made for the outlet from 2013.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Michael Kors. I don't know the name but it's a made for the outlet from 2013.



Thanks so much again!! Truly appreciate your help! I have one more MK to clean, hopefully can request help for it soon.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic Michael Kors. I don't know the name but it's a made for the outlet from 2013.


Hi, I just thought it might be helpful follow-up info to share for anyone reading over these. After looking around based on the info you suggested, I think it may be a type of "Vanilla" colored, "Austin Black Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag" ? Or I've seen a Fulton Hobo listing or two similar.  Thanks again!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Hi, I just thought it might be helpful follow-up info to share for anyone reading over these. After looking around based on the info you suggested, I think it may be a type of "Vanilla" colored, "Austin Black Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag" ? Or I've seen a Fulton Hobo listing or two similar.  Thanks again!


Yes, the color is Vanilla & after going through my research material, it is the Austin Shoulder tote. Thank you for your update.


----------



## Crematia18

Good Morning / Afternoon Again! (I couldn't fit all my images in this post, I added the rest in follow-up comment)
(My notes below)
Many thanks as always!

Name: Unsure / have seen the tag come up as a "Sloan Bag"?
SERIAL NUMBER: 38H4XSLL3L / AI-1506
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
Comments: Originally, I was going to put in this request after using the bag for cleaning practice, however after discovering how much of a hot mess it truly was, and seeing one awkward spot on the leather tag I couldn't see in the store light originally, I decided to ask for authenticity help first. I cannot tell if the previous owner damaged the "M" on the second line of the tag, if it is a normal oops, or a fake sign.


----------



## Crematia18

Per my above request, the missing photos I couldn't fit. Thanks again!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Good Morning / Afternoon Again! (I couldn't fit all my images in this post, I added the rest in follow-up comment)
> (My notes below)
> Many thanks as always!
> 
> Name: Unsure / have seen the tag come up as a "Sloan Bag"?
> SERIAL NUMBER: 38H4XSLL3L / AI-1506
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
> Comments: Originally, I was going to put in this request after using the bag for cleaning practice, however after discovering how much of a hot mess it truly was, and seeing one awkward spot on the leather tag I couldn't see in the store light originally, I decided to ask for authenticity help first. I cannot tell if the previous owner damaged the "M" on the second line of the tag, if it is a normal oops, or a fake sign.
> 
> View attachment 5338696
> View attachment 5338697
> View attachment 5338698
> View attachment 5338699
> View attachment 5338700
> 
> View attachment 5338701
> View attachment 5338702
> View attachment 5338704
> View attachment 5338705
> View attachment 5338706
> 
> View attachment 5338707
> View attachment 5338708


This is an authentic MK Sloan. It was made for the outlet in 2015.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> This is an authentic MK Sloan. It was made for the outlet in 2015.


Oh yay, this is great news and appreciate the info too! Thank you so much,  I was a bit sad seeing the tag, glad it's ok!! All the best.


----------



## Crematia18

Good Evening!
I could use some assistance with Identifying/Confirming this bag/
Many thanks as always!

Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, however believe it is a "Callie Medium Top-Handle Satchel" ?
SERIAL NUMBER: 38H6YYAM1L / OD-1610
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
Comments: Very rough off bag, based on authenticity, it will be heavily cleaned. >.< Got a good price on it though, LOL! Thanks again for your time, patience, and help as I learn!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Good Evening!
> I could use some assistance with Identifying/Confirming this bag/
> Many thanks as always!
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, however believe it is a "Callie Medium Top-Handle Satchel" ?
> SERIAL NUMBER: 38H6YYAM1L / OD-1610
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
> Comments: Very rough off bag, based on authenticity, it will be heavily cleaned. >.< Got a good price on it though, LOL! Thanks again for your time, patience, and help as I learn!
> 
> View attachment 5342690
> View attachment 5342680
> View attachment 5342681
> View attachment 5342682
> 
> View attachment 5342683
> View attachment 5342684
> View attachment 5342685
> View attachment 5342686
> 
> View attachment 5342687
> View attachment 5342688
> View attachment 5342689


It is authentic, made for the factory outlet stores. It was made in 2016 & I believe this is the medium Damen.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> It is authentic, made for the factory outlet stores. It was made in 2016 & I believe this is the medium Damen.


Thanks so much! I'll look into the "Damen" style too!


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this thrift store find of a
Item Michael Kors python print continental zippered wallet looked at please. 
Seller...Hospice thrift store







Thank you so much


----------



## cdtracing

Narnanz said:


> May I have this thrift store find of a
> Item Michael Kors python print continental zippered wallet looked at please.
> Seller...Hospice thrift store
> View attachment 5345486
> View attachment 5345487
> View attachment 5345488
> View attachment 5345489
> View attachment 5345490
> View attachment 5345491
> 
> Thank you so much


This is authentic. It was made toward the end of 2012 & came from the factory outlet. I have one myself.


----------



## Narnanz

cdtracing said:


> This is authentic. It was made toward the end of 2012 & came from the factory outlet. I have one myself.


Thank you


----------



## Crematia18

Good afternoon again,
I could use help authenticating / confirming this MK shopper bag. A search of the "

Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model,  No clue what it is besides possibly a shopper / coin purse combo lol...
SERIAL NUMBER: 4C00731 / NB-1602 / 91P 4DX (tags are all located in the attached coin purse, not in the large leather bag)
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Thrift shop. Unknown.
Comments: Pebble grain portion and all the hardware and lining seem OK from my limited knowledge.  The silver metallic lining and lack of related search results for similar items has me a bit worried. I have only seen one look-alike. Tags are not what I'm used to fully either. Leather bag only has the double-sided metal logo and is unlined without tags, the coin purse is lined with black MK and has the printed Michael Kors on front, and leather heatstamp.


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Good afternoon again,
> I could use help authenticating / confirming this MK shopper bag. A search of the "
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model,  No clue what it is besides possibly a shopper / coin purse combo lol...
> SERIAL NUMBER: 4C00731 / NB-1602 / 91P 4DX (tags are all located in the attached coin purse, not in the large leather bag)
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Thrift shop. Unknown.
> Comments: Pebble grain portion and all the hardware and lining seem OK from my limited knowledge.  The silver metallic lining and lack of related search results for similar items has me a bit worried. I have only seen one look-alike. Tags are not what I'm used to fully either. Leather bag only has the double-sided metal logo and is unlined without tags, the coin purse is lined with black MK and has the printed Michael Kors on front, and leather heatstamp.
> 
> View attachment 5349289
> View attachment 5349290
> View attachment 5349291
> View attachment 5349292
> 
> View attachment 5349293
> View attachment 5349294
> View attachment 5349295
> View attachment 5349296
> 
> View attachment 5349297
> View attachment 5349298


Can you post a pic of the other side of the black tag, please?


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> Can you post a pic of the other side of the black tag, please?


Sure thing, my apologies it isn't a perfect picture, but these tags a seriously wedged into the seam and the canvas doesn't budge. Hopefully this works.


----------



## cdtracing

QUOTE="cdtracing, post: 35051269, member: 507795"]


Crematia18 said:


> Good afternoon again,
> I could use help authenticating / confirming this MK shopper bag. A search of the "
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model,  No clue what it is besides possibly a shopper / coin purse combo lol...
> SERIAL NUMBER: 4C00731 / NB-1602 / 91P 4DX (tags are all located in the attached coin purse, not in the large leather bag)
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Thrift shop. Unknown.
> Comments: Pebble grain portion and all the hardware and lining seem OK from my limited knowledge.  The silver metallic lining and lack of related search results for similar items has me a bit worried. I have only seen one look-alike. Tags are not what I'm used to fully either. Leather bag only has the double-sided metal logo and is unlined without tags, the coin purse is lined with black MK and has the printed Michael Kors on front, and leather heatstamp.
> 
> View attachment 5349289
> View attachment 5349290
> View attachment 5349291
> View attachment 5349292
> 
> View attachment 5349293
> View attachment 5349294
> View attachment 5349295
> View attachment 5349296
> 
> View attachment 5349297
> View attachment 5349298





Crematia18 said:


> Sure thing, my apologies it isn't a perfect picture, but these tags a seriously wedged into the seam and the canvas doesn't budge. Hopefully this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349414


This is an authentic Mae East West tote. It is a boutique bag made in 2016.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> QUOTE="cdtracing, post: 35051269, member: 507795"]
> 
> 
> This is an authentic Mae East West tote. It is a boutique bag made in 2016.


Oh wow, now that one is a nice surprise to me! I was pretty sure it was a strange knock-off and I forgot about the front side of the black tag (they were so squashed together, I somehow thought the white tag was the front of the black tag - doh!), it didn't help that it's a bit dirty! Thank you so very much for sharing your time and knowledge! And hopefully I'm not considered spammy for requests, this is a common brand in my area it seems though... If I'm ever a bother - please let me know! I'm truly grateful for all I am learning with these!


----------



## aaliyahn

Please help me authenticate this handbag and matching wallet!

*name: *i believe this is a jet set MK bag but i’m not sure
*serial number:* J-1506
*seller: *Plato’s Closet (already purchased)
*who took the pictures:* myself
*history of the bag:* made in china, the other tag has code “30S11TTT4J” on it. i don’t know much about the bag as i bought it at a resale store.
*comments:* some signs of use from previous owner, in good condition nonetheless. i cannot attach more than 12 images so i will try to reply to this comment with pictures of the wallet


----------



## Crematia18

Good evening again,
I could use help authenticating / confirming this MK Brown Suede bag.
(I can't fit more pictures, will post more interior pictures in comments if needed)
As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!

Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, unsure of exact model currently - my first suede MK!
SERIAL NUMBER: B-1206 OP (don't see any other tags,  can look again...) & from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2012?
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
Comments:  It came with the single oak tag / paper care card. Assuming it is missing a hanging Fob. Another messy bag, and I need to learn to fix up suede it seems lol... I'm finding MK's around here are seriously dirty and trashed, so sad!


----------



## aaliyahn

here are the attachments for the wallet!


----------



## cdtracing

aaliyahn said:


> Please help me authenticate this handbag and matching wallet!
> 
> *name: *i believe this is a jet set MK bag but i’m not sure
> *serial number:* J-1506
> *seller: *Plato’s Closet (already purchased)
> *who took the pictures:* myself
> *history of the bag:* made in china, the other tag has code “30S11TTT4J” on it. i don’t know much about the bag as i bought it at a resale store.
> *comments:* some signs of use from previous owner, in good condition nonetheless. i cannot attach more than 12 images so i will try to reply to this comment with pictures of the wallet
> 
> View attachment 5352396
> 
> View attachment 5352398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352397


Authentic MK Jet Set Signature tote.


----------



## aaliyahn

cdtracing said:


> Authentic MK Jet Set Signature tote.





cdtracing said:


> Authentic MK Jet Set Signature tote.




that’s great to hear, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Good evening again,
> I could use help authenticating / confirming this MK Brown Suede bag.
> (I can't fit more pictures, will post more interior pictures in comments if needed)
> As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, unsure of exact model currently - my first suede MK!
> SERIAL NUMBER: B-1206 OP (don't see any other tags,  can look again...) & from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2012?
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
> Comments:  It came with the single oak tag / paper care card. Assuming it is missing a hanging Fob. Another messy bag, and I need to learn to fix up suede it seems lol... I'm finding MK's around here are seriously dirty and trashed, so sad!
> 
> View attachment 5352408
> View attachment 5352409
> View attachment 5352410
> View attachment 5352411
> 
> View attachment 5352412
> View attachment 5352413
> View attachment 5352414
> View attachment 5352415
> 
> View attachment 5352418
> View attachment 5352419
> View attachment 5352416
> View attachment 5352417


Authentic. Made in 2012 for the factory outlet. I do not know the name.


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> Authentic. Made in 2012 for the factory outlet. I do not know the name.


Thank you!


----------



## Crematia18

Howdy again!
I could use help authenticating / confirming my first MK Gold Wallet.
As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!

Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, unsure of exact model currently
SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1010  (don't see any other tags, can look again...) & from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2010?
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
Comments: As always, many thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Howdy again!
> I could use help authenticating / confirming my first MK Gold Wallet.
> As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, unsure of exact model currently
> SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1010  (don't see any other tags, can look again...) & from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2010?
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown.
> Comments: As always, many thanks!
> View attachment 5353237
> View attachment 5353238
> View attachment 5353239
> View attachment 5353260
> 
> View attachment 5353241
> View attachment 5353242
> View attachment 5353244
> View attachment 5353245
> 
> View attachment 5353246
> View attachment 5353247
> View attachment 5353248


It's authentic & made in 2010. It's also a boutique wallet & not made for the factory outlet.


----------



## Crematia18

Thank you so very much, as always! I think that makes this my first non-outlet MK item too!


----------



## Crematia18

Howdy again!
I could use help authenticating / confirming my favorite MK bag to date lol!
As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!

Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, Potentially a "Selma Python Satchel", "Hamilton" or an "Elson Python Satchel" ? Not really sure... they all vary slightly with the name plate.
SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1705 / Vietnam / from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2017 for an outlet?
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown. Told the original owner is pretty OCD about their bags... still pen marks in a pocket, LOL!
Comments: There are is a logo on all hardware except the crossbody connect rings... I didn't include them all as they'd take up most of my photo limit. As always, many thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Howdy again!
> I could use help authenticating / confirming my favorite MK bag to date lol!
> As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name: Could use confirmation on legitimacy and model, Potentially a "Selma Python Satchel", "Hamilton" or an "Elson Python Satchel" ? Not really sure... they all vary slightly with the name plate.
> SERIAL NUMBER: AV-1705 / Vietnam / from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2017 for an outlet?
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Consignment shop. Unknown. Told the original owner is pretty OCD about their bags... still pen marks in a pocket, LOL!
> Comments: There are is a logo on all hardware except the crossbody connect rings... I didn't include them all as they'd take up most of my photo limit. As always, many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5354095
> View attachment 5354096
> View attachment 5354097
> View attachment 5354098
> 
> View attachment 5354099
> View attachment 5354100
> View attachment 5354101
> View attachment 5354102
> 
> View attachment 5354103
> View attachment 5354105
> View attachment 5354106


This is an authentic MK Kellen medium satchel, made in 2017 for the factory outlet.


----------



## Crematia18

Hi again!
I can't fit more pictures, can if needed, please ask! I just want to like TRIPLE check this bag lol, it seems too good to be true for my treasure excursions! 

As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!

Name: According to the tag etc, "Double Zip Fulton" 
SERIAL NUMBER: BA-2105 / Bangladesh / from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2021... *think* it's an outlet bag?
Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
Seller: " "
Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
History of the bag: Thirft shop. Unknown.
Comments: NWT??? My qualms with this, though I've never dealt with this new of an MK, is the BACK of the black tag, bottom number - never seen that. AND the heatstamp is only one line? Still has Styrofoam, etc wrapped around hardware (falling out now), Retail Tag, Thick packaging / forming paper, care book. I'm in shock... not BEST thrifting price, but still for NWT I had to try!


----------



## cdtracing

Crematia18 said:


> Hi again!
> I can't fit more pictures, can if needed, please ask! I just want to like TRIPLE check this bag lol, it seems too good to be true for my treasure excursions!
> 
> As always, your guidance and help is much appreciated!
> 
> Name: According to the tag etc, "Double Zip Fulton"
> SERIAL NUMBER: BA-2105 / Bangladesh / from what you've been teaching me - I believe it's from 2021... *think* it's an outlet bag?
> Link (if available): Not listed, in my possession, to be listed if authenticated.
> Seller: " "
> Who took the pictures: Me - I can provided more if needed.
> History of the bag: Thirft shop. Unknown.
> Comments: NWT??? My qualms with this, though I've never dealt with this new of an MK, is the BACK of the black tag, bottom number - never seen that. AND the heatstamp is only one line? Still has Styrofoam, etc wrapped around hardware (falling out now), Retail Tag, Thick packaging / forming paper, care book. I'm in shock... not BEST thrifting price, but still for NWT I had to try!
> View attachment 5356025
> View attachment 5356026
> View attachment 5356027
> View attachment 5356028
> 
> View attachment 5356029
> View attachment 5356031
> View attachment 5356033
> View attachment 5356037
> 
> View attachment 5356039


Authentic & made in 2021


----------



## Crematia18

cdtracing said:


> Authentic & made in 2021


Thanks so much, that is awesome news!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Michael Kors for me. Thank you.

Name: Logo Fulton crossbody (?)
Serial #: AQ-1308
Seller: Local Goodwill (Wisconsin)
Who Took Pictures: Myself
History: Unknown - thrift find
Comments: If authenticate, do I have the correct name of the bag?


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors for me. Thank you.
> 
> Name: Logo Fulton crossbody (?)
> Serial #: AQ-1308
> Seller: Local Goodwill (Wisconsin)
> Who Took Pictures: Myself
> History: Unknown - thrift find
> Comments: If authenticate, do I have the correct name of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362234
> View attachment 5362235
> View attachment 5362236
> View attachment 5362237
> View attachment 5362238
> View attachment 5362239
> View attachment 5362240
> View attachment 5362241


Yes, its  an authentic Fulton Large Crossbody, made in 2013 & is a boutique bag.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Yes, its  an authentic Fulton Large Crossbody, made in 2013 & is a boutique bag.


Thank you for the authentication and the information. Have a great day.


----------



## cluelessperson234

Hello! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me! I have no idea what the style is and would appreciate any insight! thanks 

Name: unknown
Serial #: I think it is IM - 1512 
Seller: Savers (California) 
Who Took Pictures: Me
History: Unknown - thrift find
Comments: I would like to know if it is authentic and what the style is!


----------



## cdtracing

cluelessperson234 said:


> Hello! I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me! I have no idea what the style is and would appreciate any insight! thanks
> 
> Name: unknown
> Serial #: I think it is IM - 1512
> Seller: Savers (California)
> Who Took Pictures: Me
> History: Unknown - thrift find
> Comments: I would like to know if it is authentic and what the style is!


It's an authentic MK Jet Set Sport Large Leather Crossbody made in 2015.


----------



## ShellyKY

Hello. Can anyone help authenticate and identify this MK crossbody, please? Thank you so much.


----------



## cdtracing

ShellyKY said:


> Hello. Can anyone help authenticate and identify this MK crossbody, please? Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5370550
> View attachment 5370550
> View attachment 5370550
> View attachment 5370551
> View attachment 5370552
> View attachment 5370553
> View attachment 5370554
> View attachment 5370555


It's authentic.


----------



## ShellyKY

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you!! Do you happen to know any information on it?


----------



## cdtracing

ShellyKY said:


> Thank you!! Do you happen to know any information on it?


I don't know the name but it's a boutique bag made in 2011.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello and Happy Easter. Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag. Thank you.

Name:  Michael Kors Cindy Studded bag
Serial Number:  30H5GM2S2L    AV 1507
Seller:  Goodwill Stores of Southeastern Wisconsin
Who took pictures:  I did
History: Thrift item
Comment: Could you clarify which number is the serial number? Does the number 1507 indicate the date code?


----------



## cdtracing

Authentic Domed Studded Cindy.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Domed Studded Cindy.


Thank you so much.


----------



## whatadeal4me

Hello! Would love some help authenticating this thrift store find.

SERIAL NUMBER:
Link (if available):
Seller: Goodwill Cleveland
Who took the pictures: self
History of the bag: unknown
Comments: date code only - no other tags


----------



## cdtracing

whatadeal4me said:


> Hello! Would love some help authenticating this thrift store find.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER:
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Goodwill Cleveland
> Who took the pictures: self
> History of the bag: unknown
> Comments: date code only - no other tags


May I see the other side of the made in tag?


----------



## whatadeal4me

cdtracing said:


> May I see the other side of the made in tag?


Not much there - it’s a fairly transparent tag


----------



## cdtracing

whatadeal4me said:


> Not much there - it’s a fairly transparent tag


Yes, it's authentic made for factory hobo bag in 2008.


----------



## whatadeal4me

whatadeal4me said:


> Not much there - it’s a fairly transparent tag





cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic made for factory hobo bag in 2008.


Thank you! I’m a Coach collector and not as knowledgeable about the Michael Kors brand. Appreciate your help - I can now re-donate in good faith!


----------



## neny1

Hey  Can someone help me check if this Michael Kors bag it’s authentic? 
Name: Michael Kors Jet set small color-block logo camera bag (?)
Serial: 32t1gt9c0o
Seller:second hand
Who took pictures: my self 
History: unknown (bought second hand)


----------



## lucy7550

Hi, authenticators,
While I am not new to this forum, I have been involved with Coach and Dooney & Bourke, and I am totally ignorant about Michael Kors. I saw a bone-colored MK bag in a local thrift shop for $2 and I decided to buy it to practice my rehab skills on. White bags are notoriously hard to rehab, and for two dollars it was worth taking the risk. I think I have done a pretty decent job on the rehab, but I have no idea what style the bag is, or when it was made, or for that matter whether it’s real or a fake. I’d like to know the name of the style and when it was made if it’s real.

Here are the details and photos:

*Item*: off-white/bone tote style bag with zip top.
*Seller*: Local thrift shop
*Comments*: Inside lining has one long zip pocket on one side and 2 slip pockets on the other side. No outside pockets. Two handles, can be either close to underarm shoulder straps or used as top handles. 
*dimensions: *9” long X 11” wide X 5” deep

*SERIAL NUMBER:* B0811
*Who took the pictures:* I did
*History of the bag:* unknown
*Made in country/date tag:* China, don’t know date. On the back of the clear/frosty tag where the serial number is, the letters FS are printed.
*White style tag if present*: I don’t see any other tag except the one mentioned above
*Heat stamp:* I understand from searching here that a heat stamp indicates a location (Where sold?). But I don’t know what a heat stamp looks like or where to find it.
See photos for rest of info.


----------



## cdtracing

neny1 said:


> Hey  Can someone help me check if this Michael Kors bag it’s authentic?
> Name: Michael Kors Jet set small color-block logo camera bag (?)
> Serial: 32t1gt9c0o
> Seller:second hand
> Who took pictures: my self
> History: unknown (bought second hand)


It's. Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

lucy7550 said:


> Hi, authenticators,
> While I am not new to this forum, I have been involved with Coach and Dooney & Bourke, and I am totally ignorant about Michael Kors. I saw a bone-colored MK bag in a local thrift shop for $2 and I decided to buy it to practice my rehab skills on. White bags are notoriously hard to rehab, and for two dollars it was worth taking the risk. I think I have done a pretty decent job on the rehab, but I have no idea what style the bag is, or when it was made, or for that matter whether it’s real or a fake. I’d like to know the name of the style and when it was made if it’s real.
> 
> Here are the details and photos:
> 
> *Item*: off-white/bone tote style bag with zip top.
> *Seller*: Local thrift shop
> *Comments*: Inside lining has one long zip pocket on one side and 2 slip pockets on the other side. No outside pockets. Two handles, can be either close to underarm shoulder straps or used as top handles.
> *dimensions: *9” long X 11” wide X 5” deep
> 
> *SERIAL NUMBER:* B0811
> *Who took the pictures:* I did
> *History of the bag:* unknown
> *Made in country/date tag:* China, don’t know date. On the back of the clear/frosty tag where the serial number is, the letters FS are printed.
> *White style tag if present*: I don’t see any other tag except the one mentioned above
> *Heat stamp:* I understand from searching here that a heat stamp indicates a location (Where sold?). But I don’t know what a heat stamp looks like or where to find it.
> See photos for rest of info.


This is an older bag made in 2008 for the factory outlet. It's authentic.


----------



## lucy7550

cdtracing said:


> This is an older bag made in 2008 for the factory outlet. It's authentic.



Thank you very much, cdtracing!


----------



## emtychan

So I received this as a gift from one of my regulars at the bar I worked at tonight as a parting gift. Idk where he got it, the name or it, or anything as I’m not familiar with the brand. Tag says made in Cambodia. If this is authentic I’d love to know the style name and what’s it worth


----------



## andral5

Hello dear ladies. I received a beautiful MK bag from trr and I would need your help with its authentication. I know trr says they authenticate everything, but sometimes they miss a few things.


SERIAL NUMBER: NC-1506
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...hael-kors-collection-leather-handle-bag-b3r3o
Seller: trr
Who took the pictures: I did.
History of the bag: bought from trr, so it is not new.
Comments: there are pics on the website as well, but they did not include pics of some of the details so I took extra photos.
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

emtychan said:


> So I received this as a gift from one of my regulars at the bar I worked at tonight as a parting gift. Idk where he got it, the name or it, or anything as I’m not familiar with the brand. Tag says made in Cambodia. If this is authentic I’d love to know the style name and what’s it worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406344
> View attachment 5406345


It's authentic boutique bag & is called the Mott Satchel Messenger. I do not give monetary evaluations.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Hello dear ladies. I received a beautiful MK bag from trr and I would need your help with its authentication. I know trr says they authenticate everything, but sometimes they miss a few things.
> 
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: NC-1506
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/product...hael-kors-collection-leather-handle-bag-b3r3o
> Seller: trr
> Who took the pictures: I did.
> History of the bag: bought from trr, so it is not new.
> Comments: there are pics on the website as well, but they did not include pics of some of the details so I took extra photos.
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5409920
> View attachment 5409921
> View attachment 5409922
> View attachment 5409923
> View attachment 5409924
> View attachment 5409925


Authentic Miranda; a Collection bag. From the pics, it looks to be a small.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Authentic Miranda; a Collection bag. From the pics, it looks to be a small.


Thank you so much, @cdtracing! Yes, it is small but I have a ton of big and huge bags, an this was so cute in the photos! So I have a Miranda now.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item: Michael Kors Purse
Listing number: not sure how to see it on PM
Seller:  ahleasha
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-60cf654467bd91773a9053e9
Comments: Here is a photo of the bag for reference. (I screenshot it.) I can usually spot a fake. But, I am not sure about this one! I do know the shoulder strap is not MK...and the interior branding has me thinking....Thank you so much!


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item: Michael Kors Purse
Listing number: not sure how to see it on PM
Seller: ahleasha
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-60cf654467bd91773a9053e9
Comments: Here is a photo of the bag for reference. (I screenshot it.) I can usually spot a fake. But, I am not sure about this one! I do know the shoulder strap is not MK...and the interior branding has me thinking....Thank you so much!


----------



## RosyJazz1

Item:  MICHAEL KORS CONVERTIBLE TASSEL CHARM BROWN LEATHER CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG 
Listing number:  165499129937 
Seller:  modvintagesmith
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165499129937?ViewItem=&item=165499129937
Comments: I also would love to know the name of the bag please. I'm inserting a couple of photos of it so you know its the right one when you see it. Its the seller's photos. Thank you.


----------



## MissRey

Hi Ladies, bought this wallet from a resale website - not sure of the authenticity though? The zipper is NOT Ykk and there is a QR code inside - seemed a bit strange to me, could anyone clarify? Thanks already. Have a great day!
(Pardon the kitty cat noses - they are particularly nosy!!)


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Item: Michael Kors Purse
> Listing number: not sure how to see it on PM
> Seller:  ahleasha
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-purse-60cf654467bd91773a9053e9
> Comments: Here is a photo of the bag for reference. (I screenshot it.) I can usually spot a fake. But, I am not sure about this one! I do know the shoulder strap is not MK...and the interior branding has me thinking....Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5413631


Fake.


----------



## cdtracing

RosyJazz1 said:


> Item:  MICHAEL KORS CONVERTIBLE TASSEL CHARM BROWN LEATHER CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number:  165499129937
> Seller:  modvintagesmith
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/165499129937?ViewItem=&item=165499129937
> Comments: I also would love to know the name of the bag please. I'm inserting a couple of photos of it so you know its the right one when you see it. Its the seller's photos. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5414749
> View attachment 5414750


This is an authentic made for factory Michael Kors tassel charm hobo made in 2013.


----------



## cdtracing

MissRey said:


> Hi Ladies, bought this wallet from a resale website - not sure of the authenticity though? The zipper is NOT Ykk and there is a QR code inside - seemed a bit strange to me, could anyone clarify? Thanks already. Have a great day!
> (Pardon the kitty cat noses - they are particularly nosy!!)


It's authentic.


----------



## wornagain86

Hi, I purchased this Michael Kors bag at a local thrift store and wondering if it can be authenticated. This is my first post on the PurseBlog Forum so I really appreciate everyone’s help and expertise and I will be happy to edit/provide more information or alternative photos if needed. I would be especially grateful to learn the style name.

Item: small gold Michael Kors bag with braided handles
Link: n/a
Seller: local thrift store
Pictures: myself
History of the bag: unknown
Comments: not sure if this comes across through the photos but this is quite a small bag, only about 11” wide and 6.5” high.


----------



## cdtracing

wornagain86 said:


> Hi, I purchased this Michael Kors bag at a local thrift store and wondering if it can be authenticated. This is my first post on the PurseBlog Forum so I really appreciate everyone’s help and expertise and I will be happy to edit/provide more information or alternative photos if needed. I would be especially grateful to learn the style name.
> 
> Item: small gold Michael Kors bag with braided handles
> Link: n/a
> Seller: local thrift store
> Pictures: myself
> History of the bag: unknown
> Comments: not sure if this comes across through the photos but this is quite a small bag, only about 11” wide and 6.5” high.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416033
> View attachment 5416034
> View attachment 5416035
> View attachment 5416036
> View attachment 5416037


It's authentic. Made for MK factory outlet in 2009.


----------



## wornagain86

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Made for MK factory outlet in 2009.


Thank you so much cdtracing! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## jb0918

Hi all! I'm a newbie here. I'm trying to help my girlfriend authenticate this bag she got as a gift from a friend! Any help would really be appreciated! Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: Mercer Kors Studio MD Messenger Truffle (according to the tag)
SERIAL NUMBER: 30T8TM9M2L (according to the tag)
Link (to GDrive for pictures of the bag) https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ulyy1orrbCE3jkFEFuA7RUJca72q6Na8
Seller: N/A
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: N/A
Comments: The bag came with an MK shopping paper bag, MK box (very thick, with magnetic latch), MK dustbag, and the attachment to convert it from a handbag to like a crossbody bag.

Thank you again for the help!


----------



## jb0918

Hi all! Sorry for posting again! I have another item that my girlfriend would like to authenticate. So, this time it is a wallet, which I believe she also got as a gift. Any help would really be appreciated! Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: Blakely SM Card Wallet Oat (according to the tag)
SERIAL NUMBER: 32S8GZLD5L (according to the tag)
Link (to GDrive for pictures of the wallet): https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1umGyyFWKD5R5gVBlDka1C10-n0rf8OvD
Seller: N/A
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the wallet: N/A
Comments: The wallet has the tag, care card, and little bits of padding, paper separators, and whatnot, but that's all I have for it. Unlike the bag, I don't have the MK box, dustbag, shopping bag, etc for the wallet.

Thank you again for the help!


----------



## cdtracing

jb0918 said:


> Hi all! I'm a newbie here. I'm trying to help my girlfriend authenticate this bag she got as a gift from a friend! Any help would really be appreciated! Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Mercer Kors Studio MD Messenger Truffle (according to the tag)
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30T8TM9M2L (according to the tag)
> Link (to GDrive for pictures of the bag) https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ulyy1orrbCE3jkFEFuA7RUJca72q6Na8
> Seller: N/A
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the bag: N/A
> Comments: The bag came with an MK shopping paper bag, MK box (very thick, with magnetic latch), MK dustbag, and the attachment to convert it from a handbag to like a crossbody bag.
> 
> Thank you again for the help!


Authentic.


----------



## cdtracing

jb0918 said:


> Hi all! Sorry for posting again! I have another item that my girlfriend would like to authenticate. So, this time it is a wallet, which I believe she also got as a gift. Any help would really be appreciated! Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Blakely SM Card Wallet Oat (according to the tag)
> SERIAL NUMBER: 32S8GZLD5L (according to the tag)
> Link (to GDrive for pictures of the wallet): https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1umGyyFWKD5R5gVBlDka1C10-n0rf8OvD
> Seller: N/A
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the wallet: N/A
> Comments: The wallet has the tag, care card, and little bits of padding, paper separators, and whatnot, but that's all I have for it. Unlike the bag, I don't have the MK box, dustbag, shopping bag, etc for the wallet.
> 
> Thank you again for the help!


Also authentic.


----------



## jb0918

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.





cdtracing said:


> Also authentic.



Thank you so much cdtracing for your help! I'll pass the information to my girlfriend and have a nice day!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Michael Kors clutch which I found at my local Goodwill. I love the chain. Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Serial #: C-1005
Seller: Goodwill
Who took pictures: My pictures
History of the bag: Unknown
Comments:  Think it is called the KX Clutch


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors clutch which I found at my local Goodwill. I love the chain. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423085
> View attachment 5423086
> View attachment 5423087
> View attachment 5423088
> View attachment 5423089
> View attachment 5423090
> View attachment 5423091
> 
> 
> Serial #: C-1005
> Seller: Goodwill
> Who took pictures: My pictures
> History of the bag: Unknown
> Comments:  Think it is called the KX Clutch


It's authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you cdtracing. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello

I assume this is fake, but just wanted to confirm please.


----------



## cdtracing

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello
> 
> I assume this is fake, but just wanted to confirm please.
> 
> View attachment 5428791
> View attachment 5428792
> View attachment 5428793
> View attachment 5428794
> View attachment 5428795
> View attachment 5428796
> View attachment 5428797


Can't really tell. No heat stamp or interior tags. I would err on the side of caution.


----------



## Jadex-37

cdtracing said:


> Can't really tell. No heat stamp or interior tags. I would err on the side of caution.


Alright thanks


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Passport Holder/Wallet which I found at the Goodwill store. Thank you. 

Serial #:  PV2001 T20
Seller:  Goodwill Industries
Who Took Pictures: Myself
History of Bag: Unknown


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Passport Holder/Wallet which I found at the Goodwill store. Thank you.
> 
> Serial #:  PV2001 T20
> Seller:  Goodwill Industries
> Who Took Pictures: Myself
> History of Bag: Unknown
> 
> View attachment 5431361
> View attachment 5431363
> View attachment 5431364
> View attachment 5431365
> View attachment 5431366
> View attachment 5431367


Authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

bankermtg said:


> Thank you cdtracing. Have a wonderful day.


Thank you. Have a great day!!


----------



## Asp56

Hi, I have a MK bag that is a probable fake. I did some research and I guess I just want affirmation from experts I am correct. Here is why I believe it to be fake: incorrect interior fabric, large metal circular logo looks like the wrong color not as sharp as other logos, no tags on inside, hardware on purse has no signature and looks ‘cheap’. It’s too bad because it is a nice color and nice leather with a heavy feel to the purse. Could you please let me know if I got any of the signs correct? Thank you so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Asp56 said:


> Hi, I have a MK bag that is a probable fake. I did some research and I guess I just want affirmation from experts I am correct. Here is why I believe it to be fake: incorrect interior fabric, large metal circular logo looks like the wrong color not as sharp as other logos, no tags on inside, hardware on purse has no signature and looks ‘cheap’. It’s too bad because it is a nice color and nice leather with a heavy feel to the purse. Could you please let me know if I got any of the signs correct? Thank you so much!


Fake.


----------



## Asp56

Thank you for the assurance.


----------



## deemary

Hello, I’m trying to buy this bag from carousell and I wonder if this is authenticate? Thankyou so much for your help


----------



## cdtracing

deemary said:


> Hello, I’m trying to buy this bag from carousell and I wonder if this is authenticate? Thankyou so much for your help
> 
> View attachment 5435931


Need to see a clearer pic of both sides of the interior made in country tag.


----------



## deemary

cdtracing said:


> Need to see a clearer pic of both sides of the interior made in country tag.



The seller only sent these pics, thanks in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
s


----------



## cdtracing

deemary said:


> The seller only sent these pics, thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436563
> View attachment 5436564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


It's authentic.


----------



## deemary

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


thankyou so much!


----------



## KingCuda13

Item: Michael Kors LG EW Crossbody - Leather
Comments:

Hello all,

My fiancé just got back from a Michael Kors outlet store in the mall and she bought a little hand bag but had some hesitation that even the store clerk couldn't explain. She was looking at the logo and didn't understand why some of the bags/purses/wallets had some metal behind the lettering and all the letters are connected. She bought a wallet that looks perfect, and she's hesitant because the hand bag doesn't look like the wallet. The tag in the purse I can't get to perfectly because it's partially in a seam. Here are the pictures. Thank you in advance!















The wallet I was referencing that doesn't have any of the metal plating behind the letters:


----------



## cdtracing

KingCuda13 said:


> Item: Michael Kors LG EW Crossbody - Leather
> Comments:
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> My fiancé just got back from a Michael Kors outlet store in the mall and she bought a little hand bag but had some hesitation that even the store clerk couldn't explain. She was looking at the logo and didn't understand why some of the bags/purses/wallets had some metal behind the lettering and all the letters are connected. She bought a wallet that looks perfect, and she's hesitant because the hand bag doesn't look like the wallet. The tag in the purse I can't get to perfectly because it's partially in a seam. Here are the pictures. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5439675
> 
> View attachment 5439676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439683
> 
> 
> The wallet I was referencing that doesn't have any of the metal plating behind the letters:
> View attachment 5439686


It's authentic.


----------



## KingCuda13

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.



Thanks cdtracing - May I ask why some of these crossbody/purses have that metal behind the letters on their logo while others don't?


----------



## cdtracing

KingCuda13 said:


> Thanks cdtracing - May I ask why some of these crossbody/purses have that metal behind the letters on their logo while others don't?


Quality control issue with suppliers.


----------



## LindaJ60

Northernbag said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Purse Forum and Michael Kors bag. I recently bought this bag from Vinted. Would you please let me know if you think it's authentic.
> 
> SERIAL NUMBER: 30T4GTVT61 Made in China E-1403
> Model MK Jet Set Tote in Checkerboard?
> Pictures taken by me
> Recently purchased online
> It feels weighty and seems well finished e.g. stitching, metal zip, gold hardware, quality lining, but given I am not familiar with MK and I can't find many details about this bag I would like an expert view!
> Any info gratefully received. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150096
> View attachment 5150097
> View attachment 5150096
> View attachment 5150098
> View attachment 5150099
> View attachment 5150100
> View attachment 5150101
> View attachment 5150102


@Northernbag I’m trying to find this exact bag any recommended sites would be fantastic. Thanks


----------



## carles

*Is this Michael Kors bag authentic? I don’t own it but was looking to buy on Facebook Marketplace. I’m completely new to designer bags so I thought I would ask here. TIA. *


----------



## cdtracing

carles said:


> *Is this Michael Kors bag authentic? I don’t own it but was looking to buy on Facebook Marketplace. I’m completely new to designer bags so I thought I would ask here. TIA. *
> 
> View attachment 5585694


Need more pics. Stamped hardware, interior, interior made in country tags, heat stamp.


----------



## GingerSnap527

At the outlets this weekend, I saw this style of bag in denim and thought it was cute but wanted to see if there were all leather versions. Came across this on Mercari and I can’t seem to find any info on it and googling the  serial shows me random sites.  

Mercari

Michael Kors Jet Set Crossbody with Attachments 
https://merc.li/gvGbD6aEb


----------



## cdtracing

GingerSnap527 said:


> At the outlets this weekend, I saw this style of bag in denim and thought it was cute but wanted to see if there were all leather versions. Came across this on Mercari and I can’t seem to find any info on it and googling the  serial shows me random sites.
> 
> Mercari
> 
> Michael Kors Jet Set Crossbody with Attachments
> https://merc.li/gvGbD6aEb


Need to see more pics of interior....heat stamp, lining, stitching, stamped hardware.


----------



## Munki

Authenticate This Michael Kors Satchel Please
I got this satchel as a gift. I don't know anything about it and couldn't find anything. Any help is appreciated.
Width: 12"
Height: 9.5"
Width on sides: 7"
Across Bottom of Bag: 7.5"
No tags, inside. 
Feels and smells like leather. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## cdtracing

Munki said:


> Authenticate This Michael Kors Satchel Please
> I got this satchel as a gift. I don't know anything about it and couldn't find anything. Any help is appreciated.
> Width: 12"
> Height: 9.5"
> Width on sides: 7"
> Across Bottom of Bag: 7.5"
> No tags, inside.
> Feels and smells like leather.
> Thank you for your help!


There should be a clear or opaque made in country tag attached to interior lining. You may need to pull the lining out. I need to see that tag.


----------



## Munki

cdtracing said:


> There should be a clear or opaque made in country tag attached to interior lining. You may need to pull the lining out. I need to see that tag.


Yes, you are right. It was very hard to find. Here are the pics.


----------



## Munki

Munki said:


> Yes, you are right. It was very hard to find. Here are the pics. And THANK YOU so much for helping me! I really appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5588164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588166


----------



## cdtracing

Munki said:


> Yes, you are right. It was very hard to find. Here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 5588164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588166


Authentic MK Hamilton Traveler, made in 2014, leather color is luggage. It's a boutique bag.


----------



## Munki

cdtracing said:


> Authentic MK Hamilton Traveler, made in 2014, leather color is luggage. It's a boutique bag.


Thank you, cdtracing. I really appreciate your time and help. I am amazed how you do this! 
BTW, what is a boutique bag?


----------



## cdtracing

Munki said:


> Thank you, cdtracing. I really appreciate your time and help. I am amazed how you do this!
> BTW, what is a boutique bag?


A boutique bag is sold at MK stores & other partnered retail brick & mortar stores. It was not manufactured for the MK retail outlet.


----------



## Munki

cdtracing said:


> A boutique bag is sold at MK stores & other partnered retail brick & mortar stores. It was not manufactured for the MK retail outlet.


Oh, ok. I didn't know that. Thanks again, cdtracing. Best!


----------



## Pocket1973

I am new here and purchased a Michael kors bag from Poshmark and need help to know of its authentication. It look a little different than my other Michael Kors bags


----------



## cdtracing

Pocket1973 said:


> I am new here and purchased a Michael kors bag from Poshmark and need help to know of its authentication. It look a little different than my other Michael Kors bags
> 
> View attachment 5589832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589845


Need to see interior made in country tag....both sides.


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag....both sides.


----------



## Pocket1973

Other side of tag


----------



## Pocket1973

I truly appreciate any help dear


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag....both sides.


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag....both sides.


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag....both I hope both pictures came through. If they didn't let me know and I'll resend them dear


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> Need to see interior made in country tag....both sides.


----------



## cdtracing

Pocket1973 said:


> Other side of tag
> 
> View attachment 5589863


It's authentic.


----------



## Pocket1973

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you so very much dear!


----------



## bankermtg

Hello, 
Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag. I purchased this bag at my local Goodwill and I took the pictures. The bag does not have the typical black tag with the serial number.  The measurements are 10" H  16" L and 6" D. If you know the name of the bag, please share. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors bag. I purchased this bag at my local Goodwill and I took the pictures. The bag does not have the typical black tag with the serial number.  The measurements are 10" H  16" L and 6" D. If you know the name of the bag, please share. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5591977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591983
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591986


It's an authentic Jet Set canvas tote, made in 2011 & from the factory outlet.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> It's an authentic Jet Set canvas tote, made in 2011 & from the factory outlet.


Thank you.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate/identify this bag. It was thrifted, so I am only able to provide photos. Thank you in advance for your time.

*Item Name* (if you know it): No idea...
*SERIAL NUMBER:* AV-1105 (made in Vietnam)
*Seller:* thrifted
*Who took the pictures:* I did, and apologies for my abysmal photography 'skills'
*Comments:*  There was a metal hang tag with the MK logo, but somehow was removed by the time I reached home. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate/identify this bag. It was thrifted, so I am only able to provide photos. Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> *Item Name* (if you know it): No idea...
> *SERIAL NUMBER:* AV-1105 (made in Vietnam)
> *Seller:* thrifted
> *Who took the pictures:* I did, and apologies for my abysmal photography 'skills'
> *Comments:*  There was a metal hang tag with the MK logo, but somehow was removed by the time I reached home. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5592759
> View attachment 5592760
> View attachment 5592761
> View attachment 5592762
> View attachment 5592764
> View attachment 5592765
> View attachment 5592766
> 
> View attachment 5592767
> View attachment 5592768
> 
> View attachment 5592769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592763


It's authentic. Made in 2011 for the boutique stores.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Made in 2011 for the boutique stores.


Thank you so much!


----------



## deemary

Hi, please help me authenticate this item
Seller : Someone from facebook


----------



## cdtracing

deemary said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this item
> Seller : Someone from facebook
> 
> View attachment 5595948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595951


It's authentic.


----------



## Sedija

Can someone please help me out with this bag? It was authenticated here: https://*****************.com/verify?order=1661261116199x846595147838862500 but when I go to look up the serial number nothing shows up. The bag itself looks authentic but the serial number doesn't match the other serial numbers for this bag.


Item Name: Michael Kors Karla Satchel
SERIAL NUMBER: 38F9CKGS3L (made in Philippines)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdtracing

Sedija said:


> Can someone please help me out with this bag? It was authenticated here: https://*****************.com/verify?order=1661261116199x846595147838862500 but when I go to look up the serial number nothing shows up. The bag itself looks authentic but the serial number doesn't match the other serial numbers for this bag.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Michael Kors Karla Satchel
> SERIAL NUMBER: 38F9CKGS3L (made in Philippines)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5598394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598396


My concern is the serial number. The serial number does not match known serial numbers that I'm aware of. I can't see the site it was authenticated from. Personally, I would pass on this one due this. While the bag does look correct, serial number is questionable.


----------



## Sedija

cdtracing said:


> My concern is the serial number. The serial number does not match known serial numbers that I'm aware of. I can't see the site it was authenticated from. Personally, I would pass on this one due this. While the bag does look correct, serial number is questionable.


It's from A U T H E N T I C A T E F I R S T. This is the bag in question: https://shopgoodwill.com/item/150616806


----------



## cdtracing

Sedija said:


> It's from A U T H E N T I C A T E F I R S T. This is the bag in question: https://shopgoodwill.com/item/150616806


I cannot say either way. The only problem I can see has to do with the serial number.


----------



## Sedija

cdtracing said:


> I cannot say either way. The only problem I can see has to do with the serial number.


I'd better pass on it then. Thank you for your time!


----------



## cdtracing

Sedija said:


> I'd better pass on it then. Thank you for your time!


Wise move. So many really good fakes these days.


----------



## Olinda

Hi, is this bag authentic? Could you please help me , i would like to buy it


----------



## cdtracing

Olinda said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic? Could you please help me , i would like to buy it
> 
> View attachment 5600763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600769


Need to see clear complete pic of black made in country tag


----------



## Olinda

cdtracing said:


> Need to see clear complete pic of black made in country tag


Please see the picture


----------



## cdtracing

Olinda said:


> Please see the picture
> 
> View attachment 5601241


Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## Olinda

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's authentic.


Mary thanks


----------



## Olinda

Olinda said:


> Many thanks


----------



## Anniell

Hi guys, I bought this bag second hand and don't mind it being worn, I think the details check out but the material feels weird to me. Then again, I've never had such a bag before so I don't have anything to compare to. Could you tell me opinion? Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

Anniell said:


> Hi guys, I bought this bag second hand and don't mind it being worn, I think the details check out but the material feels weird to me. Then again, I've never had such a bag before so I don't have anything to compare to. Could you tell me opinion? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5605129
> View attachment 5605130
> View attachment 5605131
> View attachment 5605132
> View attachment 5605133


Thank you for the clear pics. It's authentic.


----------



## summer 71

Do you think this bag is defective with its top being crooked. Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

Probably due to how it was stored.


----------



## summer 71

do you think it can be straightened out


----------



## cdtracing

Possibly but there is no guarantee.


----------



## summer 71

cdtracing said:


> Possibly but there is no guarantee.


cdtracing what can be done to straighten it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cdtracing

You might try heating the area with a blowdryer, over stuffing, zip it up & letting is sit for a few days.


----------



## dinzahari

Hello and good day. May I hear your opinion on this bag please? It looked authentic but when I tried looking online, there are only one the gold chains and not silver like this. Thank you in advance and your help is much appreciated.


----------



## cdtracing

dinzahari said:


> Hello and good day. May I hear your opinion on this bag please? It looked authentic but when I tried looking online, there are only one the gold chains and not silver like this. Thank you in advance and your help is much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5615955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615961


Authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate this Michael Michael Kors Riley Small Flap Pack Xbody which was picked up at the local Goodwill. Thank you.

Serial No.: 35F8GRLB2L
I took the pictures


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Michael Michael Kors Riley Small Flap Pack Xbody which was picked up at the local Goodwill. Thank you.
> 
> Serial No.: 35F8GRLB2L
> I took the pictures
> 
> View attachment 5626657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626666


It's authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

Thanks again.


----------



## Renlag

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and thread and would like help authenticating this MK Karla mini satchel in crocs please  i bought this from a thrift shop in Korea. Both the main and inside zippers are not YKK btw 

Please let me know if you need more info or photos. Thank you in advance for your time and help!


----------



## annacleasby

Michael Kors Women's Jet Set Item Crossbody Bag https://a.co/d/dOGEWIS


----------



## cdtracing

Renlag said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and thread and would like help authenticating this MK Karla mini satchel in crocs please  i bought this from a thrift shop in Korea. Both the main and inside zippers are not YKK btw
> 
> Please let me know if you need more info or photos. Thank you in advance for your time and help!
> 
> View attachment 5632760
> View attachment 5632761
> View attachment 5632763
> View attachment 5632764
> View attachment 5632766
> View attachment 5632767
> View attachment 5632768
> View attachment 5632769
> View attachment 5632770
> View attachment 5632771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632765


I have not seen this bag in the US so I'm unfamiliar with it. After careful evaluation, I believe it to be authentic.


----------



## JELO50

I’d like to know if my kors bag is authentic but cannot figure out how to post. It loooks odd to me and feels cheap.


----------



## cdtracing

JELO50 said:


> I’d like to know if my kors bag is authentic but cannot figure out how to post. It loooks odd to me and feels cheap.
> 
> View attachment 5638691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638692


Can you post clear pics of the interior made in tags & the heat stamp?


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,
Please authenticate this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Logo Messenger bag which I found at the Goodwill. I took the pictures. I believe the serial number is 30H6GTVM3V. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large Logo Messenger bag which I found at the Goodwill. I took the pictures. I believe the serial number is 30H6GTVM3V. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5651572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651582


Authentic.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> Authentic.


Thank you. Have a good evening.


----------



## myfloya

Hello... I want to buy MK's preloved bag from carousell but I hesitate with the authenticity..  please help me


----------



## cdtracing

myfloya said:


> Hello... I want to buy MK's preloved bag from carousell but I hesitate with the authenticity..  please help me


Don't buy. Not authentic.


----------



## myfloya

Thank you


----------



## Tammie 57

BKALWAYS said:


> This is with flash


----------



## Tammie 57

I bought this Michael Kors purse today, is it authentic?


----------



## cdtracing

Tammie 57 said:


> I bought this Michael Kors purse today, is it authentic?


Need to see interior lining, heat stamp, stitching, stamped hardware, full pictures of the bag, name lettering, ect.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,

Please authenticate the Michael Kors Sofia small crossbody Leather embroidered bag. I found this bag at my local Goodwill. Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate the Michael Kors Sofia small crossbody Leather embroidered bag. I found this bag at my local Goodwill. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5658691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658710


It's authentic. Nice bag.


----------



## bankermtg

cdtracing said:


> It's authentic. Nice bag.


Thank you. Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## cdtracing

bankermtg said:


> Thank you. Have a lovely holiday.


You as well.


----------



## shramuni

Hello all I received a Michael kors bag today and there is no text of Michael kors on the MK logo. I have attached the pictures can authenticate this bag


----------



## shramuni

Hello I received a Michael kors bag today from Zalando lounge website and I cannot see the Michael kors written on MK logo. Can you please authentic this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

shramuni said:


> Hello I received a Michael kors bag today from Zalando lounge website and I cannot see the Michael kors written on MK logo. Can you please authentic this bag.


 Authentic Ayden. Please do not repeat requests for authentication. They clutter the thread & I am not on 24/7.


----------



## shramuni

Thank you for the confirmation now I can keep the bag with no doubts


----------

